# Dell S2716DG 1440 144 Hz G-Sync Owners Thread



## justnvc

http://downloads.dell.com/Manuals/all-products/esuprt_display_projector/esuprt_Display/dell-s2716dg-monitor_User%27s%20Guide_en-us.pdf


----------



## BrokenPC

Hmmm.. Well, for those gaming freaks that need those insane refresh rates above quality, this is just another late to the party TN panel isn't it? What's going to be unique about this one? If it was IPS, 100hz, 29" and came without BLB, flicker, and firmware bugs for 799 I would buy it despite the DELL label.


----------



## Robilar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BrokenPC*
> 
> Hmmm.. Well, for those gaming freaks that need those insane refresh rates above quality, this is just another late to the party TN panel isn't it? What's going to be unique about this one? If it was IPS, 100hz, 29" and came without BLB, flicker, and firmware bugs for 799 I would buy it despite the DELL label.


I'd say a 557 page thread on a monitor with similar specs here at OCN that has quite a few issues would be indicative of the level of interest there would be. Especially given Dell's reputation for quality control and customer service.

Unique? How about a monitor that works as advertised without needing to win a return lottery?

Guess there are more than a few of us "gaming freaks"


----------



## brucethemoose

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robilar*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *BrokenPC*
> 
> Hmmm.. Well, for those gaming freaks that need those insane refresh rates above quality, this is just another late to the party TN panel isn't it? What's going to be unique about this one? If it was IPS, 100hz, 29" and came without BLB, flicker, and firmware bugs for 799 I would buy it despite the DELL label.
> 
> 
> 
> I'd say a 557 page thread on a monitor with similar specs here at OCN that has quite a few issues would be indicative of the level of interest there would be. Especially given Dell's reputation for quality control and customer service.
> 
> Unique? How about a monitor that works as advertised without needing to win a return lottery?
> 
> Guess there are more than a few of us "gaming freaks"
Click to expand...

Maybe, but I just can't imagine paying $800 for a TN monitor.

Heck, I payed ~$350 for a 1440p IPS 110hz monitor years ago... Even if you double that price for QC/customer support + a nice stand and throw in another $100 for the GSync ASIC, 800 bucks should get you a VA or IPS panel.


----------



## BrokenPC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robilar*
> 
> I'd say a 557 page thread on a monitor with similar specs here at OCN that has quite a few issues would be indicative of the level of interest there would be. Especially given Dell's reputation for quality control and customer service.
> 
> Unique? How about a monitor that works as advertised without needing to win a return lottery?
> 
> Guess there are more than a few of us "gaming freaks"


Yeah, I get it but Dell has been making some crap lately.. When the hammer came down on the price fixing, the panel quality went to absolute crap. They made better monitors 10 years ago. Dell has a reputation for quality.. Ok, us old timers remember when it was the best of the 3rd tier mfgs. One step above Gateway. It's sad that this junk passes for quality. I tend not to get excited unless something great is coming. This should be great, poor viewing angles and colors aside but I doubt it will be. We should be excited about better tech. I doubt Dell has managed to source better panels or driver boards. Whatever contractor they get to assemble it won't do a better job. I can almost guarantee it. But we can hope I guess. And there sure are a lot of folks who want that fast refresh rate over a quality color high rez display. I am aware of that. Their just an oddity to me. Like people who prefer console gaming. No offence meant, we are all a bit freaky.


----------



## Robilar

None taken ?

I have a lovely IPS monitor that i use for work purposes.


----------



## LunaTiC123

Looking forward to it, hopefully tftcentral gets one to review, it most likely uses the same panel as the asus pg278q and the benq xl2730z so that's nice, hopefully it won't have the same problems as the asus since you don't hear the benq having all those issues, as for the price the original swift didn't stay at $799 did it? and the dell won't either if anything it should be near the swift's price pretty soonish after all there's competition....there are options out there.

bit off topic but really the only significant "better tech" that needs to be here in the affordable/mainstream form is OLED, IPS isn't really that amazing to be excited about, while it's great and better than TN it's still meh compared to what is out there, hell I'd take a VA monitor over IPS because of the contrast ratio and OLED is the king when it comes to contrast ratio, colors etc.. that's where the future is at, also the Dell uses an 8bit TN panel, a very good one at that, if you calibrate it it will look almost as good as IPS, sure the viewing angles won't be that good if not viewing head on and colors won't pop out as much but they'd be still damn good for a TN and it won't be washed out like the usual old high refresh rate TN panels.

Check out CallsignVega's post comparing Acer X34 curved 100Hz IPS vs the asus rog swift pg278q here:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1554247/build-log-vegas-2015-chromed-copper-tube-gaming-system/70#post_24519554

I don't see anything wrong with getting the Dell S2716dg if the reviews are good, and buyers report that it doesn't have all the issues the PG278q has.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brucethemoose*
> 
> Maybe, but I just can't imagine paying $800 for a TN monitor.


Yup. They always say "vote with your wallet" and that's what I'm doing. I'll never pay this much for an IPS monitor ever again either.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LunaTiC123*
> 
> bit off topic but really the only significant "better tech" that needs to be here in the affordable/mainstream form is OLED, IPS isn't really that amazing to be excited about, while it's great and better than TN it's still meh compared to what is out there, hell I'd take a VA monitor over IPS because of the contrast ratio and OLED is the king when it comes to contrast ratio, colors etc.. that's where the future is at, also the Dell uses an 8bit TN panel, a very good one at that, if you calibrate it it will look almost as good as IPS, sure the viewing angles won't be that good if not viewing head on and colors won't pop out as much but they'd be still damn good for a TN and it won't be washed out like the usual old high refresh rate TN panels.


Yeah the "IPS master race" thing going on today is annoying. It's less common here on OCN since users here are generally a bit more knowledgeable than average or at least willing to pick up knowledge. I have no experience with the TN panel used in this Dell monitor, but based on comparisons from CallsignVega and s1rrah, IPS is barely any better. I think both IPS and TN are crap for entertainment purposes due to the similarly poor contrast and blacks. The exception being competitive gaming of course, where the responsiveness/extremely low lag of TN and high refresh rate AHVA monitors comes in handy. But at these prices, these 27" 1440p 144 Hz VRR monitors should be using really nice SPVA panels with at least 3000:1 static contrast, and perhaps with full-array LED backlighting. But we really need OLED to come in and wash away all this LCD crap.


----------



## BrokenPC

Exactly, it's all crap at the low end and the high end is way too expensive and slow. Hence the lack of excitement on my part. 800.00 monitors are barely better than the 250.00 ones.


----------



## Nukemaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Yup. They always say "vote with your wallet" and that's what I'm doing. I'll never pay this much for an IPS monitor ever again either.
> Yeah the "IPS master race" thing going on today is annoying. It's less common here on OCN since users here are generally a bit more knowledgeable than average or at least willing to pick up knowledge. I have no experience with the TN panel used in this Dell monitor, but based on comparisons from CallsignVega and s1rrah, IPS is barely any better. I think both IPS and TN are crap for entertainment purposes due to the similarly poor contrast and blacks. The exception being competitive gaming of course, where the responsiveness/extremely low lag of TN and high refresh rate *AHVA* monitors comes in handy. But at these prices, these 27" 1440p 144 Hz VRR monitors should be using really nice SPVA panels with at least 3000:1 static contrast, and perhaps with full-array LED backlighting. But we really need OLED to come in and wash away all this LCD crap.


I think Did you mean AMVA? AHVA is an IPS type panel with the same contrast pixel response and glow limitations.

IPS was great with the TW polarizers they used to have. It reduces or removed almost all glow from the screen. Contrast was still no great, but it was more than acceptable.

VA panels still need to get faster to compete on a larger scale(and this is still the panel type I am hoping will show the most improvement and become more standard). Faster panels without requiring overdrive would be that much better. Even the fastest TN panels have to use overdrive to get this speed and that creates artifacts.


----------



## Robilar

BTW not being released today. Spoke to Dell they have no confirmed ETA for it.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nukemaster*
> 
> I think Did you mean AMVA? AHVA is an IPS type panel with the same contrast pixel response and glow limitations.
> 
> IPS was great with the TW polarizers they used to have. It reduces or removed almost all glow from the screen. Contrast was still no great, but it was more than acceptable.
> 
> VA panels still need to get faster to compete on a larger scale(and this is still the panel type I am hoping will show the most improvement and become more standard). Faster panels without requiring overdrive would be that much better. Even the fastest TN panels have to use overdrive to get this speed and that creates artifacts.


No I meant AHVA (PG279Q, MG279Q, XB270HU specifically) since these monitors are great for competitive fast/twitch gaming. Although as far as AMVA goes, I look forward to TFTCentral's review of the BenQ XR3501.

I'd much rather have OLED improve and wipe LCD off the face of the planet entirely. LCD is inherently limited and flawed in comparison.


----------



## Nukemaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> No I meant AHVA (PG279Q, MG279Q, XB270HU specifically) since these monitors are great for competitive fast/twitch gaming. Although as far as AMVA goes, I look forward to TFTCentral's review of the BenQ XR3501.
> 
> I'd much rather have OLED improve and wipe LCD off the face of the planet entirely. LCD is inherently limited and flawed in comparison.


At least you still have backlight strobe in the mean time. It greatly improves motion on LCD panels that support it.

OLED or similar will be great for sure(love the viewing angles on those things and the black levels that are actually black).


----------



## brucethemoose

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Nukemaster*
> 
> I think Did you mean AMVA? AHVA is an IPS type panel with the same contrast pixel response and glow limitations.
> 
> IPS was great with the TW polarizers they used to have. It reduces or removed almost all glow from the screen. Contrast was still no great, but it was more than acceptable.
> 
> VA panels still need to get faster to compete on a larger scale(and this is still the panel type I am hoping will show the most improvement and become more standard). Faster panels without requiring overdrive would be that much better. Even the fastest TN panels have to use overdrive to get this speed and that creates artifacts.
> 
> 
> 
> No I meant AHVA (PG279Q, MG279Q, XB270HU specifically) since these monitors are great for competitive fast/twitch gaming. Although as far as AMVA goes, I look forward to TFTCentral's review of the BenQ XR3501.
> 
> I'd much rather have OLED improve and wipe LCD off the face of the planet entirely. LCD is inherently limited and flawed in comparison.
Click to expand...

Unfortunately, true picture quality isn't everything for manufacturers. Heck, LCDs wiped out plasmas and other promising technologies like Canon's SED, and Sony's FED and Direct LED displays just because the LCD industry is so well established.

I hope OLEDs come soon, but I have a feeling we'll be stuck with LCDs for awhile.


----------



## abcsoup

Been lurking here at Overclock for awhile, mostly in the PG279Q thread, but I ultimately decided to go with the TN Dell panel since I mostly play FPS titles and already have a second ultrawide IPS monitor for real work.

It's interesting that Dell CS said it wasn't available yet, since I just received my S2716DG via FedEx this morning (in the US)! Ordered it last Friday via this page: http://accessories.us.dell.com/sna/productdetail.aspx?c=us&cs=19&l=en&sku=210-AGJR , and it delivered today.

I am hoping that this will be a higher-quality PG278Q without all the scary QC issues. 3-year advanced exchange warranty is also a nice addition, along with the HDMI port.

I'll post some pictures once I'm back home, and hopefully positive impressions. This is my first high-refresh rate monitor, too, so if there's something you guys would like me to try testing out, just let me know.


----------



## gzboli

Great! looking forward to it.


----------



## Robilar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *abcsoup*
> 
> Been lurking here at Overclock for awhile, mostly in the PG279Q thread, but I ultimately decided to go with the TN Dell panel since I mostly play FPS titles and already have a second ultrawide IPS monitor for real work.
> 
> It's interesting that Dell CS said it wasn't available yet, since I just received my S2716DG via FedEx this morning (in the US)! Ordered it last Friday via this page: http://accessories.us.dell.com/sna/productdetail.aspx?c=us&cs=19&l=en&sku=210-AGJR , and it delivered today.
> 
> I am hoping that this will be a higher-quality PG278Q without all the scary QC issues. 3-year advanced exchange warranty is also a nice addition, along with the HDMI port.
> 
> I'll post some pictures once I'm back home, and hopefully positive impressions. This is my first high-refresh rate monitor, too, so if there's something you guys would like me to try testing out, just let me know.


That is good news. Mind you I called Dell Canada. They may be somewhat behind on it. I noticed on the link you provided the ship date is listed as November 10th. They might want to update that.


----------



## abcsoup

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robilar*
> 
> That is good news. Mind you I called Dell Canada. They may be somewhat behind on it. I noticed on the link you provided the ship date is listed as November 10th. They might want to update that.


Ah that's true, Dell Canada and US could be different. I also noticed today that it's now available for preorder in the US through Newegg, with an estimated release of 10/27. Could be a better option for many if they qualify for no tax in their state.


----------



## RedM00N

I Wouldave added this to my compare list for what I'll upgrade too next month, but the lack of ULMB has me passing, unless they just arent announcing it.
I'm sure it will be a good monitor, and I may end up hating ulmb, but I at least wanna have it to try it out ya know


----------



## abcsoup

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RedM00N*
> 
> I Wouldave added this to my compare list for what I'll upgrade too next month, but the lack of ULMB has me passing, unless they just arent announcing it.
> I'm sure it will be a good monitor, and I may end up hating ulmb, but I at least wanna have it to try it out ya know


Funny you mention that; I've been reading through the manual before heading home, and it does have ULMB support for 85, 100, and 120 Hz. This is with G-SYNC disabled, according to the manual.

http://downloads.dell.com/Manuals/all-products/esuprt_display_projector/esuprt_Display/dell-s2716dg-monitor_User%27s%20Guide_en-us.pdf


----------



## RedM00N

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *abcsoup*
> 
> Funny you mention that; I've been reading through the manual before heading home, and it does have ULMB support for 85, 100, and 120 Hz. This is with G-SYNC disabled, according to the manual.
> 
> http://downloads.dell.com/Manuals/all-products/esuprt_display_projector/esuprt_Display/dell-s2716dg-monitor_User%27s%20Guide_en-us.pdf


+rep for that. Dunno why I didn't bother to look in the manual.
Wonder why they don't say it supports ULMB on the product page or in the announcements.


----------



## abcsoup

So, I finally got a chance to unpack and try out the monitor, and things are looking promising so far. The box arrived in great shape, and I like the understated, professional look of the monitor a lot. You wouldn't be able to tell that it's a gaming monitor, except for the (removable) NVIDIA G-Sync sticker on the monitor stand's base.




Also, most importantly, there are no dead or stuck pixels on my screen. Panel uniformity seems decent for a TN, but there is the obvious TN gradient where the top and bottom have differing brightness. This is not really noticeable in-game, however. I've attached some images of the panel for gray/red/blue/green/black backgrounds so you can judge yourselves.







The AG coating is on the aggressive side, and I would say it's on-par with my LG 34UM95. On solid whties, you get a little of the AG sparkle. Here's a panel reflection shot to get an idea of the AG strength.



As far as using the monitor, G-Sync works great in 144 Hz. There was no problem connecting it and getting it up and running with my 980 Ti. I also tried out ULMB in 120 Hz (G-Sync disabled), and it also works fine, although it of course dims the screen significantly. It allows you to vary the pulse width of the ULMB mode as well, but I kept it at the default setting of 100.



There does seem to be a slight difference between 144 Hz G-Sync and 120 Hz ULMB modes, which is most visible to me when I move the Windows cursor against a dark background. In-game (CSGO), I can't really tell if there's much benefit, but I honestly haven't used either mode long enough to say for sure. Any difference in smoothness between 120 and 144 Hz isn't immediately noticeable to me.

The HDMI port also works perfectly, so anyone holding out on the PG278Q for an HDMI port will be happy. It recognizes my PS4 without any issues.



Overall, the monitor seems to be working really well thus far, and hopefully it's a sign that the QC problems with the PG278Q are not going to resurface with Dell.

The only issue I've encountered is not even with the monitor, but the 980 Ti, which seems to run at high clock speeds when the refresh rate is set to 144 Hz, even on the Windows desktop. When I reduce the refresh rate to 120 Hz, it goes back down to normal, idle clocks. For now, I've just left it at 120 Hz to avoid chewing up energy in desktop mode and boost it to 144 Hz before I'm about to game. If anyone has a solution to this, I'd love to hear it!


----------



## Robilar

Thanks for the review. Looks very promising. Looks like Dell has released a solid competitor to the swift.


----------



## boredgunner

Hmm... based on your pictures I think I'm glad I went with IPS instead, to avoid that gradient. Sucks that if you want 2560 x 1440 with variable refresh rate, you have to choose between TN gradient and IPS glow.


----------



## abcsoup

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Hmm... based on your pictures I think I'm glad I went with IPS instead, to avoid that gradient. Sucks that if you want 2560 x 1440 with variable refresh rate, you have to choose between TN gradient and IPS glow.


Yeah, I can't go back to using TN for general desktop work after using VA and IPS for so many years. When gaming, I'm lucky that I'm not sensitive to the gradient at all, so this monitor pairs very nicely for me with an IPS for desktop work. I would say that if you can only have one monitor for everything, TN is a tough choice to live with, and it could be worth trying the IPS lottery with ASUS and Acer given the equivalent pricing.

Edit: Actually, something interesting is the pricing for the Dell in the UK is only 600 GBP, which is the same as the TN PG278Q there. That seems more reasonable compared to the US pricing of $800 for the Dell and $670 for the PG278Q.


----------



## Nukemaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *abcsoup*
> 
> *Yeah, I can't go back to using TN for general desktop work after using VA and IPS for so many years.* When gaming, I'm lucky that I'm not sensitive to the gradient at all, so this monitor pairs very nicely for me with an IPS for desktop work. I would say that if you can only have one monitor for everything, TN is a tough choice to live with, and it could be worth trying the IPS lottery with ASUS and Acer given the equivalent pricing.
> 
> Edit: Actually, something interesting is the pricing for the Dell in the UK is only 600 GBP, which is the same as the TN PG278Q there. That seems more reasonable compared to the US pricing of $800 for the Dell and $670 for the PG278Q.


The transition from VA back to TN was quite jarring for sure. I think your brain just starts to adjust. I still have those times that I look at it and say damn you look darker on top and it sucks. On the other hand, I look at my VA and say damn you are slow.

I sure hope some faster VA panels that do not get fast with excessive overdrive come out soon. I was shocked that on some color transitions a BL3200PT was slower than a 245T from Samsung(just because of how old it is). Even the lightening of color while in motion(scrolling text or moving winamp over) was kind of distracting at times(the 245 rarely had that[so lets say skyrim look better on it than the 3200PT], but it still had its fair share of overdrive artifacts).

On the IPS side. it is very hard to get used to the glow(and how noticeable it is on dark images or games). Why did they ever get rid of that TW polarizer on these things. Ohh right price(and profit margin). I would gladly pay an extra 50-100 just for less glow.


----------



## Malinkadink

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nukemaster*
> 
> The transition from VA back to TN was quite jarring for sure. I think your brain just starts to adjust. I still have those times that I look at it and say damn you look darker on top and it sucks. On the other hand, I look at my VA and say damn you are slow.


I just had a stint with a VA for the first time. Blacks were awesome, but as you said its so slow, especially when im used to 144hz 1ms TN. I couldn't in no way get used to it, the smearing of darker shades was so painful to look at. I'm sure if i had the 120hz Eizo VA i would be able to use that comfortably enough, but its pricey, and isn't the greatest when it comes to getting a good sample or a bad one.

Really wish they had a 1440p 144hz VA out, even if it only has 2000:1 contrast, i'll have no problem with it.


----------



## brucethemoose

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Malinkadink*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Nukemaster*
> 
> The transition from VA back to TN was quite jarring for sure. I think your brain just starts to adjust. I still have those times that I look at it and say damn you look darker on top and it sucks. On the other hand, I look at my VA and say damn you are slow.
> 
> 
> 
> I just had a stint with a VA for the first time. Blacks were awesome, but as you said its so slow, especially when im used to 144hz 1ms TN. I couldn't in no way get used to it, the smearing of darker shades was so painful to look at. I'm sure if i had the 120hz Eizo VA i would be able to use that comfortably enough, but its pricey, and isn't the greatest when it comes to getting a good sample or a bad one.
> 
> Really wish they had a 1440p 144hz VA out, even if it only has 2000:1 contrast, i'll have no problem with it.
Click to expand...

Ya, my dream (LCD) monitor is a 1440p 96hz+ VA monitor with an RGB backlight and Eizo's backlight strobing + overdrive tech... for $400


----------



## dreamcaster

Thanks a lot for the info and pics abcsoup, looks great. This monitor is definitely at the top of the list for my PC upgrade next year, won't be touching the IPS screens with all the issues they've been having. Hopefully your sample is a good indication of Dell's quality control on these. Will be nice to have a good responsive screen again for gaming, i'm still using a 2707WFP but haven't been gaming as much as I would have liked the last few years so it has been fine for desktop use.


----------



## medgart

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *abcsoup*
> 
> So, I finally got a chance to unpack and try out the monitor, and things are looking promising so far. The box arrived in great shape, and I like the understated, professional look of the monitor a lot. You wouldn't be able to tell that it's a gaming monitor, except for the (removable) NVIDIA G-Sync sticker on the monitor stand's base.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, most importantly, there are no dead or stuck pixels on my screen. Panel uniformity seems decent for a TN, but there is the obvious TN gradient where the top and bottom have differing brightness. This is not really noticeable in-game, however. I've attached some images of the panel for gray/red/blue/green/black backgrounds so you can judge yourselves.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The AG coating is on the aggressive side, and I would say it's on-par with my LG 34UM95. On solid whties, you get a little of the AG sparkle. Here's a panel reflection shot to get an idea of the AG strength.
> 
> 
> 
> As far as using the monitor, G-Sync works great in 144 Hz. There was no problem connecting it and getting it up and running with my 980 Ti. I also tried out ULMB in 120 Hz (G-Sync disabled), and it also works fine, although it of course dims the screen significantly. It allows you to vary the pulse width of the ULMB mode as well, but I kept it at the default setting of 100.
> 
> 
> 
> There does seem to be a slight difference between 144 Hz G-Sync and 120 Hz ULMB modes, which is most visible to me when I move the Windows cursor against a dark background. In-game (CSGO), I can't really tell if there's much benefit, but I honestly haven't used either mode long enough to say for sure. Any difference in smoothness between 120 and 144 Hz isn't immediately noticeable to me.
> 
> The HDMI port also works perfectly, so anyone holding out on the PG278Q for an HDMI port will be happy. It recognizes my PS4 without any issues.
> 
> 
> 
> Overall, the monitor seems to be working really well thus far, and hopefully it's a sign that the QC problems with the PG278Q are not going to resurface with Dell.
> 
> The only issue I've encountered is not even with the monitor, but the 980 Ti, which seems to run at high clock speeds when the refresh rate is set to 144 Hz, even on the Windows desktop. When I reduce the refresh rate to 120 Hz, it goes back down to normal, idle clocks. For now, I've just left it at 120 Hz to avoid chewing up energy in desktop mode and boost it to 144 Hz before I'm about to game. If anyone has a solution to this, I'd love to hear it!


The monitor looks great. I have a few questions.

Does it have 3d vision?
Did you test it for pixel inversion?
Do you know if it uses the same panel as Asus PG278Q?


----------



## LunaTiC123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *medgart*
> 
> The monitor looks great. I have a few questions.
> 
> Does it have 3d vision?
> Did you test it for pixel inversion?
> Do you know if it uses the same panel as Asus PG278Q?


there's no mention of 3d on Dell's website or the manual for the monitor so probably not and and afaik there are 2 TN panels that can do 27" 1440p 144hz and that's the M270DTN01.0 used in the Benq xl2730z and the M270Q002 V0 used in the PG278q to find out what panel the Dell is using abcsoup would need to go into the service menu or wait for tftcentral to review it (there's no need really since it's probably using one of the 2 which are basically the same just one of them has less issues apparently) but hopefully it's using what the benq is since the M270DTN01.0 doesn't seem to have all the issues (or atleast less since you don't hear the benq xl2730z have a lot of issues) that the M270Q002 V0 has.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brucethemoose*
> 
> Ya, my dream (LCD) monitor is a 1440p 96hz+ VA monitor with an RGB backlight and Eizo's backlight strobing + overdrive tech... for $400


I'm willing to drop $900 on a 2560 x 1440 96+ Hz MVA monitor without serious gamma shift, typical W-LED edge lighting, a mere 2000:1 contrast, but very good motion performance and G-SYNC. That's how desperate I am. If a VRR monitor using the upcoming Samsung 3440 x 1440 100 Hz VA panel comes out in 2016 or 2017, I'd be willing to drop at least $1200 on it. Anything to get away from IPS and TN.


----------



## brucethemoose

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *brucethemoose*
> 
> Ya, my dream (LCD) monitor is a 1440p 96hz+ VA monitor with an RGB backlight and Eizo's backlight strobing + overdrive tech... for $400
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm willing to drop $900 on a 2560 x 1440 96+ Hz MVA monitor without serious gamma shift, typical W-LED edge lighting, a mere 2000:1 contrast, but very good motion performance and G-SYNC. That's how desperate I am. If a VRR monitor using the upcoming Samsung 3440 x 1440 100 Hz VA panel comes out in 2016 or 2017, I'd be willing to drop at least $1200 on it. Anything to get away from IPS and TN.
Click to expand...

You should get an Occulus Rift in 2016. While technically not a "monitor", a high refresh-rate, high-res strobed OLED for $400 is a pretty good deal.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brucethemoose*
> 
> You should get an Occulus Rift in 2016. While technically not a "monitor", a high refresh-rate, high-res strobed OLED for $400 is a pretty good deal.


I'll get one at some point for sure, probably for racing games and some horror games. Although I need a good monitor too.


----------



## mootpoint

Hey Just wanted to let you guys know; im also kind of a long-time lurker to overclock.net. Just received the S2716DG last night and I couldn't be happier. Its my first entry into the 144hz/gsync world, but Ive been a pc gamer since I was a kid. I have to say experiencing gsync for the first time was one of those rare jaw drop moments for me.

I'm coming from a 30 inch IPS dell and I just couldn't believe how much smoother everything looked and played, im officially ruined when it comes to 60hz forever.

I did see the brightness shift photos from the previous poster in this thread - but honestly it did not look nearly as severe on my screen (if I do have these brightness shifts I could not notice it, and certainly not when gaming). It is quite possible that I did not look closely enough for this brightness shift or it just didn't jump out at me since I am not familiar with this type of panel.

Build quality is great, and in terms of design i'm pleased that it looks like a modern piece of hardware, not some weird "gaming l33t pwn newbs" red plastic nonsense design covered in leds -

No dead/stuck pixels and as mentioned before the warranty and dells customer service (which I have been happy with in the past) is a huge bonus

Overall very pleased!


----------



## abcsoup

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mootpoint*
> 
> I did see the brightness shift photos from the previous poster in this thread - but honestly it did not look nearly as severe on my screen (if I do have these brightness shifts I could not notice it, and certainly not when gaming). It is quite possible that I did not look closely enough for this brightness shift or it just didn't jump out at me since I am not familiar with this type of panel.


Yeah, the TN gradient is much more noticeable in the photos than in person (just like panel clouding/flashlighting usually is). It's still obvious to me in a plain white background, but in game I don't notice it at all.

I can try testing for pixel inversion later. Also, I don't believe it supports 3D as a previous poster indicated. I don't know what panel is being used (probably would have to take it apart), but it's a good sign another person hasn't had any issues. Overall, I'd summarize the Dell as a sleeker, subtler PG278Q with HDMI and better build quality/QC. Hopefully future samples are good as well.


----------



## Robilar

Canada finally has them up for order! Not shipping until November 11 however...

Dell confirmed to me that they cover stuck and dead pixels in the standard 3 year advanced warranty and shipping is free.


----------



## abcsoup

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robilar*
> 
> Canada finally has them up for order! Not shipping until November 11 however...
> 
> Dell confirmed to me that they cover stuck and dead pixels in the standard 3 year advanced warranty and shipping is free.


That's great that they cover stuck and dead pixels, even though it's not an UltraSharp. Hopefully, there won't be any panels getting through QC with those defects at all.

Also, my original estimated ship date on Friday 10/16 was for Friday 11/6, so there's a pretty good chance that they are just setting the estimate as today + 3 weeks. I'd bet that new orders could ship as early as this week.


----------



## Xeby

I purchased one of these from Dell's US site yesterday ago and even though it said that the expected ship date was Nov. 10th, it shipped today.


----------



## abcsoup

*EDIT: This is apparently an AUO panel issue that occurs on all high-refresh monitors that use it. It's not something to worry about as it only ever appears in the inversion test patterns below. I'm keeping the list of items below in case people want to identify that it's occurring in their monitors, but again, it doesn't show up outside of these test patterns.*

Uh oh, bad news guys. When trying the inversion test pages http://www.lagom.nl/lcd-test/inversion.php#invpattern, all the fine grained patterns are wreaking havoc with the monitor. In particular, #4 is really bad.

It looks like the panel design has each horizontal row of pixels tied together, so when I fill the left half of the screen with the inversion pattern, it causes the inversion pattern to affect the right half. Vertical pixels above/below the pattern do not seem affected. Below are some images of what I'm talking about.

Inversion pattern on left, solid Photoshop window on right:


Zoomed in, you can see the Photoshop window has major artifacts, almost like the inversion pattern is being overlaid:


Here is what it looks like over black text on a white background:


One weird thing is that when the inversion pattern/text is maybe 80%/20% of the monitor things look fine:


But then when I shrink the inversion pattern a few pixels in width, the artifacting shows up again:


Also, the size of the inversion pattern on screen affects how visible it is. Here is a YouTube video illustrating the effect of shrinking the inversion pattern by sliding a gray Photoshop window over it. You will see that as the inversion pattern becomes covered by the Photoshop window, its effects are diminished:





For the other owners in this thread, I'd definitely like to know if you're experiencing the same issue with these test patterns. This occurs on any refresh rate (60, 144 Hz), as well as G-Sync on/off. Adjusting contrast sometimes reduces the appearance of it, but it is definitely still there.

Looks like Dell is not immune to the QC problems apparent with the PG278Q. Definitely going to have to get this thing replaced.


----------



## mootpoint

I tried the test on my s2716dg and I got the exact same results you did. Help me understand why one might make to decision to send the monitor back, or rather why is this an issue?

I would never have known this "problem" existed had I not done this test. Perhaps these questions are sort of newbish on my part but when would I encounter this banding or visible line issue outside of a test like this?

I totally understand as an individual customer we all must decide on our own (especially for the amount of $ we've spent) whether we are satisfied with a product. Although I haven't spent days with this monitor yet, I have been playing games and doing general internet browsing on it without encountering the phenomenon described above.

Do you think this is an issue that is inherent in this model, or that this is indeed a defect and that Dell would be able to send you a corrected model?

Also when you call them and have this thing replaced, how best to describe the nature of this "defect"

Thank you for the education and the testing you have done

edit. In briefly searching through and comparing the complaints from PG27Q8 owners their "strain" of pixel inversion dissease (for lack of a better term) is different, in that their monitors seem to show "flickering" or "glitching" along the horizontal and vertical axis all the way across the screen, which in some screenshots they submit as examples looks more pronounced, more frequent, and therefore more annoying and evident than what I seem to have "induced" with this test.

https://i.gyazo.com/ff54f6a888ded6aac5472ac3d480ffba.jpg

edit #2 - In the above link is an example from one PG27Q8 owner who provides a link to this image which clearly shows strange patterns in the blue color of the sky, I don't believe our type of pixel inversion issue (not that it doesnt exist) is anywhere near as bad.

moot


----------



## abcsoup

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mootpoint*
> 
> I tried the test on my s2716dg and I got the exact same results you did.


Thanks for testing, moot. You're definitely right in that with regular use, I haven't come across a time when this issue has actually reared its head, either in desktop applications or in-game. It's only with these test patterns that it appears. My concern was really that it could be indicative of a more serious problem with the monitor. Now that you've confirmed that it also appears on your sample, I'm leaning toward this being less of a variation in manufacturing and instead a possible design flaw. To rule out everything, I have an Accell DisplayPort cable that should arrive tomorrow, and I will see if that changes any results. I am also hoping that the PG279Q IPS panel is released in the US within the return period for this monitor so that I can do a comparison and return the one I like least.

On another note, one other test I ran was here: http://www.lagom.nl/lcd-test/sharpness.php

If I drag the browser window around the screen, I can see movements cause the screen to show light red/green. It seems to indicate that pixel switching times between the various red/green colors are different for on=>off and off=>on, so I can see the lingering red/green colors in the test pattern. When looking hard for it in-game, I can occasionally see it when viewing the borders of thin, swaying foliage like grasses in the Witcher 3, and in some textures in CS:GO. I believe it's something that's inherent with all samples of the PG278Q panel as well, and it honestly doesn't really bother me. It's useful to note, however, since I know others can be sensitive to it. Given this performance, I'm betting that the Dell and ASUS are both using the same TN panel.


----------



## Sedolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *abcsoup*
> 
> Thanks for testing, moot. You're definitely right in that with regular use, I haven't come across a time when this issue has actually reared its head, either in desktop applications or in-game. It's only with these test patterns that it appears. .


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mootpoint*
> 
> I would never have known this "problem" existed had I not done this test. Perhaps these questions are sort of newbish on my part but when would I encounter this banding or visible line issue outside of a test like this?


It wont EVER turn up outside of these test images, move on guys.
Quite a lot of monitors have some of the inversion patterns extending outside of the window, no matter the brand or panel type.


----------



## medgart

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *abcsoup*
> 
> Given this performance, I'm betting that the Dell and ASUS are both using the same TN panel.


That is actually a good thing because the TN of PG278Q is high quality panel in terms of color reproduction, but it's bad that it also has pixel inversion. Some users of the PG278Q said that if you lower the brightness below 50 (at least I think it was the brightness, but you better check the PG278Q thread just to be sure) the pixel inversion goes away. You can try and see if it's the same with S2716DG.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *abcsoup*
> 
> Given this performance, I'm betting that the Dell and ASUS are both using the same TN panel.


Last time I checked, there is indeed only one 2560 x 1440 144 Hz TN panel (it's from AUO of course), and it's used in the PG278Q, this Dell, the BenQ XL2730Z, Acer XG270HU, and the TN version of the XB270HU.


----------



## Nukemaster

The BenQ BL3200PT has the same inversion issue.as does the XL2420Z. I do not think I saw it on older screens. I think it is just how they are setup now days.

The only time I could see it as an issue would be old 8 bit games that use pattern dither to get colors the game could not display(but again what 8 bit game uses the resolution of one of these screens). With the push for "retro" type games, you may see if if they choose to use these dithered colors.


----------



## medgart

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Last time I checked, there is indeed only one 2560 x 1440 144 Hz TN panel (it's from AUO of course), and it's used in the PG278Q, this Dell, the BenQ XL2730Z, Acer XG270HU, and the TN version of the XB270HU.


"The Acer XG270HU features an AU Optronics M270DTN01.3 TN Film technology panel.The panel part is confirmed when dismantling the screen as shown below. It should be noted that this is a slightly different revision to the panel used in the BenQ XL2730Z (M270DTN01.0), and different to that in the popular Asus ROG Swift PG278Q (M270Q002 V0) despite the similar specs of the screens."

source TFTcentral - http://www.tftcentral.co.uk/reviews/acer_xg270hu.htm


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *medgart*
> 
> "The Acer XG270HU features an AU Optronics M270DTN01.3 TN Film technology panel.The panel part is confirmed when dismantling the screen as shown below. It should be noted that this is a slightly different revision to the panel used in the BenQ XL2730Z (M270DTN01.0), and different to that in the popular Asus ROG Swift PG278Q (M270Q002 V0) despite the similar specs of the screens."
> 
> source TFTcentral - http://www.tftcentral.co.uk/reviews/acer_xg270hu.htm


Ah, my mistake. Different versions. All are from AUO though, and seem to exhibit basically identical performance according to those who have used them.


----------



## Xeby

I'm all worried now about this pixel inversion issue and I don't even quite know what it is, my monitor arrives tomorrow. Is this potentially a problem worth not keeping the monitor for?


----------



## mootpoint

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xeby*
> 
> I'm all worried now about this pixel inversion issue and I don't even quite know what it is, my monitor arrives tomorrow. Is this potentially a problem worth not keeping the monitor for?


This was my initial concern as well, and I totally had the same feeling you do. I wasn't sure if this was going to get worse, or if it was going to jump out at me more on certain games, but after understanding this a little more I would say don't worry at all. This is just something that happens normally with this kind of panel. The fact is like I said above, I would never notice this "issue" on my own, enjoy your monitor, i'm keeping mine, the performance is still really "game changing" as I stated in an earlier post - it is a really nice piece of hardware

edit. I'd also like to add that i've done my fair share of snooping around forums, and been elbows deep in countless pc's, played with tons of hardware, been an early adopter/guinea pig of new tech, been putting these pcs together and tinkering since I was a wee one. . . I say all of this to qualify (albeit poorly) the following statement.

There is no such thing as a perfect product, ALL hardware has its drawbacks.

I might love a pair of headphones because when I pop on the Beatles and close my eyes I feel like I am standing on a rooftop on Sevile row in London, and the same pair might be eviscerated on some forum for having a sub-par "soundstage" when watching a bluray.

This is of course an extremely personal decision, wether or not the performance outweighs the drawbacks on a piece of hardware - in my opinion, which could change over the coming months this particular display is worth enjoying.

Good thing is, Dell is giving us three years to decide, which by then all bets are off in terms of what tech will be out there, but I think this is a solid purchase.


----------



## abcsoup

Thanks guys for confirming that this is normal behavior for this type of TN panel. I was pretty shocked to see the inversion issue in the test pattern, so my knee-jerk reaction was that something was broken.

As moot stated, everything else about the monitor is great, and I've been very happy with its performance in-game. Xeby, I wouldn't worry about it at all.

EDIT: I also updated the original post to reflect this.


----------



## LunaTiC123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xeby*
> 
> I'm all worried now about this pixel inversion issue and I don't even quite know what it is, my monitor arrives tomorrow. Is this potentially a problem worth not keeping the monitor for?


That test is quite extreme, doubt you will encounter that in normal gaming, web browsing and watching movies, most of the swift owners don't, but there were some games that had slight pixel inversion but it was hard to notice, nowhere near the pics posted, so you should be good, I'll try to dig up the posts on the swift thread and tell you guys the games so maybe you can test em if you want.

*EDIT: nevermind, it seems the pixel inversion thing varies from monitor to monitor, did a quick search on ocn and Trine looks like a good game to test, it has a demo on steam so no need to buy it in case you guys wanna try it but since some people have it some don't and some people can't even notice it, then I guess it's not a problem.

@ abcsoup can you take some pics of the problem in witcher 3/cs:go ? curious how it looks.*


----------



## KreeSholVa

I currently have a swift and it does indeed have pixel inversion. I have also never noticed it outside of the pixel inversion test pages. I have never noticed it with regular use/gaming. Highly considering getting the S2716DG though considering I can't seem to get a Swift that doesn't have the dark smudged bottom right corner effect.


----------



## abcsoup

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KreeSholVa*
> 
> I currently have a swift and it does indeed have pixel inversion. I have also never noticed it outside of the pixel inversion test pages. I have never noticed it with regular use/gaming. Highly considering getting the S2716DG though considering I can't seem to get a Swift that doesn't have the dark smudged bottom right corner effect.


Thanks for confirming that it also appears in the ROG Swift. So far, moot and I are 2 for 2 in good panels. I'm curious to see if Xeby gets a good one, too.


----------



## Xeby

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *abcsoup*
> 
> Thanks for confirming that it also appears in the ROG Swift. So far, moot and I are 2 for 2 in good panels. I'm curious to see if Xeby gets a good one, too.


I'll post my findings tomorrow.


----------



## mootpoint

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *abcsoup*
> 
> Thanks for confirming that it also appears in the ROG Swift. So far, moot and I are 2 for 2 in good panels. I'm curious to see if Xeby gets a good one, too.


Cheers! Great community here, you guys make it easy to go from a lurker to a modest contributor!


----------



## traxtech

The pixel inversion on my pg278q came out of nowhere one morning, i hope people who own this don't have the same issue where half the screen with text on it, half seems bold and the other seems thin


----------



## traxtech

Is the AG coating really strong?? Is it like the PG278Q coating?


----------



## abcsoup

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *traxtech*
> 
> The pixel inversion on my pg278q came out of nowhere one morning, i hope people who own this don't have the same issue where half the screen with text on it, half seems bold and the other seems thin


Thus far, no; the inversion only occurs with the test pattern posted earlier. I have not seen it anywhere else.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *traxtech*
> 
> Is the AG coating really strong?? Is it like the PG278Q coating?


I don't have a PG278Q to compare against, but I'd say it's a medium-strength coating. It doesn't bother me, but AG coatings never have.


----------



## Xeby

I was able to briefly take a look at my monitor over my lunch break. No dead pixels or obvious display defects just by looking at it on solid color backgrounds. Very impressed with the bezel and general build/feel of the monitor. I'll take some pictures later. I have it displaying a movie at full brightness while I'm away to semi stress-test it. The AG coating as I recall was fairly heavy, although not as heavy as the PG278Q (which I briefly had at one point but sent back due to horizontal lines)

One note, the monitor does have a "deep sleep" setting that is on by default which means that if you turn off the monitor Windows no longer sees it. If you don't want that to happen, be sure to turn it off in the OSD.

I'll be able to mess with any settings for color later too, hopefully I can get good looking colors for this monitor despite it being TN. I don't know that there are existing ICC profiles for it or anything though. If there is I'd love to see them.


----------



## traxtech

How is the stand if you don't mind me asking? As the XB270H/XB270HU is flimsy.. one table movement and it starts swaying


----------



## Waro

So ... this monitor has the same problem with pixel inversion and the same coating as the PG278Q? -.-


----------



## traxtech

Just about to pull the trigger on this, it's a risk but at the same time Dells advanced exchange thing should cover me if something bad goes wrong. Fingers crossed


----------



## DesmoLocke

I am! I've had my Dell Ultrasharp 2407WFP for years and I hope Dell quality is the same on the S2716DG. You guys might want to wait until Black Friday if you can. The price will be similar to the Swift's by then. $629 USD supposedly.

http://slickdeals.net/blackfriday/stores/dell-home-office/adscans/16090


----------



## traxtech

I don't know about overseas, but here in Aus they are selling for $898 AUD until Thursday. As there is a 16% voucher going around. And even their livechat service were willing to drop the price to that amount without even mentioning the voucher.

Try your luck on livechat


----------



## khemist

I would bet there are no people to take my enquiry.


----------



## Robilar

Ended up going with the ROG Swift as I can buy it locally and exchange as needed. So far no issues. I would have liked the Dell but it's $1000 in Canada and I would have to ship back and forth. Plus its not available for another 2 1/2 weeks and I was without a monitor.


----------



## khemist

Oh well, i think i will wait for stock to come in, i don't even really need a new monitor tbh i just have the urge to buy something.


----------



## Malinkadink

So is the BenQ XL2730Z like the only problem free 1440 144hz TN then? Why would dell use the same pixel inversion suffering panel as the PG278Q?


----------



## Robilar

Could be the cost of the panel, could be the g sync module doesn't play nice with the panel benq is using.


----------



## Waro

Can someone directly compare the pixel inversion and coating of the Dell with the ROG Swift?

Does the pixel inversion only become visible when using test pictures or also when browsing or gaming?


----------



## KreeSholVa

http://news.softpedia.com/news/dell-s-black-friday-2015-deals-leaked-incredibly-cheap-windows-10-pcs-and-laptops-included-495175.shtml
http://www.theblackfriday.com/Dell-27-in-Gaming-Monitor--S2716DG-/19638.htm

It will be on sale for black Friday for $629.99 apparently! I'm not sure I can wait that long, though...


----------



## medgart

So those of you who already have this monitor - what do you think about it? Is it worth it? Can you recommend it? How are the colors? As it seems this monitor also has pixel inversion but did you notice it in normal use?


----------



## abcsoup

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *medgart*
> 
> So those of you who already have this monitor - what do you think about it? Is it worth it? Can you recommend it? How are the colors? As it seems this monitor also has pixel inversion but did you notice it in normal use?


I like it a lot and would recommend it if you are using it primarily for gaming. Personally, I have a second IPS monitor that I use for real work/desktop applications, and I can tell that the TN gradient and the colors aren't as good as the IPS monitor, but it's not a fair comparison as the IPS has 100% sRGB coverage. The colors for this panel are still good for a TN, and instead of IPS glow, you get a TN gradient. Pixel inversion does occur in test patterns, but I haven't had it show up when playing an actual game (mostly CS:GO, TF2, and Witcher 3 currently). I also like its understated appearance much more than any flashy gaming monitor out there.

Basically, I would say that if you are okay with a TN monitor, then this is probably one of the best available for gaming. It's very much like a PG278Q without QC problems and with an extra HDMI input. If you need to have IPS, then the PG279Q or XB270HU are alternatives, although they carry the risk of QC problems.


----------



## Waro

That sounds nice. I'm seriously considering to buy this monitor. At first I wanted to buy the XB270HU, then waited for the PG279Q because of quality issues, but now the PG279Q has bad quality too ... When you're browsing and having a website opened with a grey background or other large areas are coloured in one colour, does pixel inversion occur? How do you like the coating?

Can some one compare it to the PG278Q?


----------



## Nukemaster

The pixel inversion requires a pattern not a solid color.

This is a closeup of one of the patterns.


----------



## Waro

Oh ok. Thanks for the info!


----------



## medgart

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *abcsoup*
> 
> I like it a lot and would recommend it if you are using it primarily for gaming. Personally, I have a second IPS monitor that I use for real work/desktop applications, and I can tell that the TN gradient and the colors aren't as good as the IPS monitor, but it's not a fair comparison as the IPS has 100% sRGB coverage. The colors for this panel are still good for a TN, and instead of IPS glow, you get a TN gradient. Pixel inversion does occur in test patterns, but I haven't had it show up when playing an actual game (mostly CS:GO, TF2, and Witcher 3 currently). I also like its understated appearance much more than any flashy gaming monitor out there.
> 
> Basically, I would say that if you are okay with a TN monitor, then this is probably one of the best available for gaming. It's very much like a PG278Q without QC problems and with an extra HDMI input. If you need to have IPS, then the PG279Q or XB270HU are alternatives, although they carry the risk of QC problems.


Sounds great. Have you tried to play if you turn off g-sync? If so does it make a noticeable difference (g-sync on vs g-sync off)


----------



## khemist

Just ordered mine in the UK, will be here on Saturday.


----------



## traxtech

Mine arrived today, no issue at all which is nice considering the drama i had with the XB270HU and PG278Q.

Coating seems to be a tad weaker then the PG278Q which is nice, the stand is very solid and the picture is fantastic.


----------



## khemist

Good stuff!, looking forward to mine.


----------



## gzboli

Sounds like Dell is getting A+ panels from AUO?


----------



## Waro

That would be great! A little question: Which colour does the power LED have?


----------



## st0necold

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robilar*
> 
> Due for release tomorrow. Given all the QC issues with the Asus ROG Swift, this might just be a better choice.
> 
> 27", 1440P (2560x1440)
> TN Panel
> G-Sync
> DisplayPort 1.2, HDMI 1.4, four USB 3.0 ports, USB 3.0 upstream, Audio line-out & Headphone-out
> 144hz Refresh rate, 1 ms response time
> 
> Estimated retail is $799 USD
> 
> Given it's not part of the ultrasharp lineup it may not have the same support for dead or stuck pixels or screen issues but will be interesting to find out.
> 
> http://s1201.photobucket.com/user/RobilarOCN/media/dell_zpsdnryq6vw.jpg.html


The QC issues with these monitors is so overblown that it's preventing this tech from advancing to the "norm".

Half of the time people return monitors like swift and xb270hu because the brightness is turned up stock and every single panel will show "bleed" in this state-- ever single one. Then there are people who play the (non existent) "lottery" because of the lower right area showing "massive bleed" uhhh that's where the power is located.

Unless you have dead pixels dead center-- the screen isn't defective. People who encourage returns from overexposed photographs on the internet is HORRIBLE.

Sorry for rant--


----------



## st0necold

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *traxtech*
> 
> How is the stand if you don't mind me asking? As the XB270H/XB270HU is flimsy.. one table movement and it starts swaying


You need a more stable table.


----------



## PCM2

The power LED is white.


----------



## Waro

Nice!

TFT Central will review it:

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/659661383919759362


----------



## traxtech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *st0necold*
> 
> You need a more stable table.


Nope, Dell stand is dead stable compared to the Acers and is basically the same design.


----------



## justnvc

Currently 425GBP or 600Euro on Amazon.de

http://www.hotukdeals.com/deals/dell-s2716dg-1440p-144hz-g-sync-monitor-just-424-11-595-50eur-amazon-de-2312260?is_moderation=true


----------



## khemist

Not in stock there though.


----------



## michaelius

So this typ
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justnvc*
> 
> Currently 425GBP or 600Euro on Amazon.de
> 
> http://www.hotukdeals.com/deals/dell-s2716dg-1440p-144hz-g-sync-monitor-just-424-11-595-50eur-amazon-de-2312260?is_moderation=true


It might be standard price in Europe actually - few other shops in Germany also have it for around 600 Euro, and one shop that has it in Poland shows 2699 PLN which is (around 630-650 EUR)

https://cenowarka.pl/dell-s2716dg-210-agui-a1317184.html?hloc=de&hloc=pl&hloc=uk


----------



## muszon

Price is quite good. In other shop in Poland price is 2499 PLN (approx 590 Euro). I have called a week ago to the official dell shop in Poland and they tried to sell me that monitor for 4300 PLN (approx 1010 Euro). Real bargain!!!


----------



## khemist

Pic later.


----------



## Stars

@khemist- thanks dude, keep them fotos and reports coming please









Ive ordered this monitor on Amazon too and I once I receive it, I will be able to tell very precisely if the monitor has visible inversed pixel artifacts in games and every-day desktop use or not.

At least the Acer XB270HU and Asus PG279Q, which have severe QC issues, had no visible inversed pixels/ checker board artifacts/screendoor effect when used in games or browsing/working in desktop.

The used XL2420G that I bought for the time beeing untill the Dell and Acer 271 come out (which Im gonna sell later), has some extensive inversed pixel artifacting both in Gsync mode via Display Port and just normal "classic" 144hz mode through DVI-D. Knowing that this panel can be overclocked to around 200hz on the korean monitors, and after I didnt have the same checkerboard-artifacts on the XL2420TE and XL2411T, it must be the the electronics used in the XL2420G, which cause those artifacts.

Unfortunately it doesnt seem like its possible to have the XL2420G replaced by another one, the morrons at BenQ want to "repare" my existing one. It seems like Benq doesnt offer a 1:1 exchange service, like for example Dell does. Which is another reason to test the new monitors that you buy extensively in the first weeks when you can still return them. Because if you discover something that bothers you after a few weeks/months- youre basically stuck with that monitor untill you sell it. At least if its any monitor company that is not offering a 1:1 exchange when you have technical problems with it.

So back to the Dell, yes I know the TNs still have angle color shift and all, but the colors as such are pretty advanced these days on top TN monitors. The contrast is pretty darn close to IPS monitors and color calibration, the only thing that remains ofcourse is the color shift at vertical/horizontal angles and poor viewing angles in general. But if you still play some competitive online games like CS Go, lol/dota and some very fast paced games like Doom/Quake Live and similar, I think a Gsync TN will be a better overal monitor for you than Gsync IPS.

Yes IPS are still noticably better than TN in terms of angles/colors, theres no denying that, especially if you do alot of designing work/photoshop and similar things. But seeing all the QC issues with the AUO ips panel, especially the most annoying one IMO which is extensive glow on some exemplars, Id seriously consider staying on TN, again for people who play alot of competitive online games, even at a "core" level, not only "hardcore".

For me personally, I think I can get used to TN color shift easier than I can get used to glow on IPS panels. The whole immersion in dark areas gets lost/destroyed by the annoying glow. Games like Tomb Raider for example, where you are in some dark caves/dungeons or just dark games in general like Thief, Batman etc. - the whole atmosphere gets destroyed if you have some very extensive glow on your monitor.

If youre a casual gamer and never play competitive online games, Id recommend you just go with IPS, everyone else should seriously consider a TN with all its disadvantages.

So I hope that the Dell actually has no inversed pixels and very low response times and a neutral coating- if all that is the case and it has no dead pixels/dust/bad color uniformity- its gonna be a keeper untill oled comes out, I would say.


----------



## michaelius

Does it support Nvidia 3D mode ?


----------



## Stars

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *abcsoup*
> 
> Thanks guys for confirming that this is normal behavior for this type of TN panel. I was pretty shocked to see the inversion issue in the test pattern, so my knee-jerk reaction was that something was broken.
> 
> As moot stated, everything else about the monitor is great, and I've been very happy with its performance in-game. Xeby, I wouldn't worry about it at all.
> 
> EDIT: I also updated the original post to reflect this.


Yea dont worry about that test mate, most monitors have some pixel inversion issues in those specific test images, some to higher degree some to lesser.

What matters is if you see some weird artifacts in games or desktop use. The Acer XB270HU and Asus PG279Q had no visible artefacts in games/desktop whatsoever, HOWEVER in the particular lagom test, they also showed some inversed artefacts, thats seems to be the case for most "modern" monitors.

The XL2420G for example has visible inversed pixel artefacts in games and desktop use, and that is a no-go imo. So if you look very close in games and dont notice motion based inversed pixel artefacts, theres absolutely zero to worry about









On the Asus PG278Q I was able to see some inversed pixels in games as well, like Dota 2 during camera motion, however the artefacts were really short and rather rare compared to the XL2420G. On my XL2420G, I see it during every camera motion like every 1-2 seconds or so.


----------



## michaelius

#YOLO I've ordered one now waiting for confirmation when they will have it


----------



## Stars

@michaelius- lol, sure why not dude. Ive ordered mine through Amazon, for 595, honestly the price does really seems surprising to me, knowing that its Dell (and most of the time the higher price is justifiable too, given the great build quality and service), plus in the announcement it said that it would cost 700 dollars or so.

Now yes, Amazon.de had an offer for Acer XB270HU for 650 eur a few weeks ago, which is basically 50 eur more for an IPS panel and would theoretically be the better deal, but seeing how they now have around 40-50 units in the Warehouse Deals, which are basically all returned units, just shows the ammount of QC issues that is still going on with those AUO panels.

Im glad Amazon sells the Dell (not in stock though), since it will mean problem-free return if the monitor has issues. Didnt return a single monitor yet on Amazon, so it should be no issue if I had to.


----------



## khemist

I've got a couple of bits of something stuck in the top left corner of mine.

https://imageshack.com/i/hlIgLl7aj


----------



## Stars

It looks likes dust/dirt









Can you actually remove it by rubbing or smth? There are 2 things visible there- 1 line and 1 dot, is that correct?


----------



## khemist

Yeah, it's behind the screen, can't shift it.


----------



## Stars

Not happy to see it in a Dell to be honest. looks like you will need to replace it, that should be no problem at all if you provide this picture.

I would say- just test it for pixel inversion if you can notice it ingame/desktop and if it has some extensive blb. If it doesnt, get it replaced and keep it if it has no dust/dead pixels.

With this Dell I would be willing to have it replaced as many times as it needs to, to get a dead pixel-free and dust free one, as long as all other areas are good- like no flickering in gsync mode, no pixel inversion, no horizontal lines, no extensive blb etc.


----------



## khemist




----------



## michaelius

Question for people who already got theirs

How long does it take to switch from g-sync mode to ULMB ?
Can you have two separate brightness setting for ULMB and g-sync modes ?
Is there any indicator of g-sync mode working on monitor ?


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *michaelius*
> 
> Question for people who already got theirs
> 
> How long does it take to switch from g-sync mode to ULMB ?
> Can you have two separate brightness setting for ULMB and g-sync modes ?


I would think the answers to these two questions are universal for all G-SYNC monitors. In NVIDIA Control Panel, you can set individual games to use a specific monitor technology; G-SYNC and ULMB are available options. So when launching games, they can automatically enable G-SYNC or ULMB depending on which setting you use.

As for two separate brightness settings, all I can say is that I normally run my monitor (which is NOT this Dell) at 144 Hz. When I switch to 120 Hz, it automatically enables ULMB (since I had previously enabled it at 120 Hz) and the last brightness setting I set it to (which is a much higher setting).


----------



## Benny89

Can anyone compare image quality to PG279Q? Would be great to see it!

Shame to see first one getting already dirt under screen.... QC this days is just...ehhhh....


----------



## atomicus

Is the panel in this the same AUO one (M270Q002) as used in the PG278Q Swift? That would certainly explain the poor QC... AUO make their panels very sloppy. Does that mean it has the identical AG coating and also same pixel inversion issue that the Swift had? If so, I fail to see any reason to get remotely excited about this unfortunately. It looks better than the Swift and Dell have superior CS for sure, but if it's basically a Swift with Dell branding... meh...


----------



## Darylrese

I'm fairly interested in this monitor after trying the ASUS PG279 twice and having problems with both. IPS on that panel has far too much backlight bleed / glow.


----------



## Questors

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BrokenPC*
> 
> Hmmm.. Well, for those gaming freaks that need those insane refresh rates above quality, this is just another late to the party TN panel isn't it? What's going to be unique about this one? If it was IPS, 100hz, 29" and came without BLB, flicker, and firmware bugs for 799 I would buy it despite the DELL label.


Agree on almost all points. $800.00 for a gaming monitor? The pricing for gaming labeled monitors is ridiculous.


----------



## misiak

Seems it's the same story again. Dust and dead pixels all over again. But no wonder if it is a same panel from AUO. You can see the top part obviously darker then rest. I suppose sides of the monitor have visible color shift as well (brighter with yellow tint). I would like to know about pixel inversion but 99% it will be the same. Same panel, same issues. So there is obviously no reason to prefer this before Asus. If you are lucky enough and can live with glitches I've mentioned then Asus can be great as well. Only difference is design and this is matter of taste.


----------



## atomicus

Disappointing if Dell has gone with the same AUO panel. I thought Dell would have more sense than to let a dog of a manufacturer like AUO drag their reputation in to the gutter with their shoddy panels assembled by a bunch of monkeys and zero QC. Most people won't even know who AUO are, they'll just blame Dell and won't buy from them again. Really, really stupid business decision on Dell's part.


----------



## michaelius

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> Seems it's the same story again. Dust and dead pixels all over again. But no wonder if it is a same panel from AUO. You can see the top part obviously darker then rest. I suppose sides of the monitor have visible color shift as well (brighter with yellow tint). I would like to know about pixel inversion but 99% it will be the same. Same panel, same issues. So there is obviously no reason to prefer this before Asus. If you are lucky enough and can live with glitches I've mentioned then Asus can be great as well. Only difference is design and this is matter of taste.


No reasons ?

- cheaper price in Europe
- HDMI input
- improved gsync module (which should not flicker when fps go near zero)


----------



## Darylrese

Hmmm I hope the chap above just got a defective one and it won't be the same story as the ASUS PG279Q.

I had two - the first had dust and dead pixels, the second horrible IPS glow / backlight bleed.

If this Dell turns out to be decent, I'll certainly consider one to tie me over


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *atomicus*
> 
> Disappointing if Dell has gone with the same AUO panel. I thought Dell would have more sense than to let a dog of a manufacturer like AUO drag their reputation in to the gutter with their shoddy panels assembled by a bunch of monkeys and zero QC. Most people won't even know who AUO are, they'll just blame Dell and won't buy from them again. Really, really stupid business decision on Dell's part.


That's right, 90% of people have no idea about it and they blame the company written on the frame of a monitor. It's all about QC. If Dell make sure no crap will get to a customer, their reputation will not be affected. It can be even better.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> Hmmm I hope the chap above just got a defective one and it won't be the same story as the ASUS PG279Q.
> 
> I had two - the first had dust and dead pixels, the second horrible IPS glow / backlight bleed.
> 
> If this Dell turns out to be decent, I'll certainly consider one to tie me over


Your first one did not have extensive bleed/glow ? If not there may be a chance one can get a flawless monitor...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *michaelius*
> 
> No reasons ?
> 
> - cheaper price in Europe
> - HDMI input
> - improved gsync module (which should not flicker when fps go near zero)


You right, price is definitely much better than Asus. HDMI I don't need though. Hmmm, if they would resolve uniformity issues maybe it would be worth of thinking about it. I wish they would resolve that the top 1/3 of the screen is darker than the rest - it looks like some gradient and also the sides of the screen which have yellow tint. But I doubt about it.

I didn't know they are already available but in my country they are on stock at about 550e which is not bad price. But there are no reviews out there ? What's that possible







2 weeks for TFT is pretty long time to wait... Oh my, don't know what to do...


----------



## misiak

*Guys who already got this*, can you check one thing for me? If you sit in your ideal position can you tell that top appx. 1/3 of the screen is noticeably darker on solid backgrounds than the rest of the monitor? Looks like a gama gradient on the screen. Especially visible on white background - e.g. explorer window maximized in Windows 10. Also left and right sides of the screen, do they have yellowish color tint ? How is overal uniformity of the screen from ideal position? I don't care about sharp angles. Just as you normally look at the monitor. These issues I had with Rog Swift so I wonder this Dell is any better. And they were pretty distracting for me.


----------



## atomicus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> *Guys who already got this*, can you check one thing for me? If you sit in your ideal position can you tell that top appx. 1/3 of the screen is noticeably darker on solid backgrounds than the rest of the monitor? Looks like a gama gradient on the screen. Especially visible on white background - e.g. explorer window maximized in Windows 10. Also left and right sides of the screen, do they have yellowish color tint ? How is overal uniformity of the screen from ideal position? I don't care about sharp angles. Just as you normally look at the monitor. These issues I had with Rog Swift so I wonder this Dell is any better. And they were pretty distracting for me.


That just SOUNDS like a typical TN panel to me... don't they all suffer with this? The ones I've seen have anyway.


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *atomicus*
> 
> That just SOUNDS like a typical TN panel to me... don't they all suffer with this? The ones I've seen have anyway.


I don't have an idea, that's why I'm asking. If all have it, then this is not a way to go for me because I found it very distracting in Windows 10. If you maximize the window then left and right side is brighter with yellow tint and top 1/3 of display has a gradient. It looks very bad in my opinion. If I compare with my IPS panel, it does not feel good. The only problem with my IPS is some glow in bottom right corner and top one. I don't know what I hate more







I've never noticed with my old TN I had maybe 5 years ago but it was 19" so maybe it was not a problem. But with larger screen I don't know.


----------



## Pereb

Can't weigh in on the color tint but the "gamma gradient" you describe, as atomicus said, is a characteristic of TN panels, due to the poor viewing angles. If you raise or lower your head even slightly you'll see that gradient "move". Only way to avoid this is, well, to not buy a TN panel.


----------



## Nukemaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *atomicus*
> 
> That just SOUNDS like a typical TN panel to me... don't they all suffer with this? The ones I've seen have anyway.


It is 100% normal for ALL TN panels.

It may not have been as noticeable in the past because screens had been smaller. I do not think I would want larger than 24inch in TN. My girlfriends 22(21.something)inch has much less noticeable.

Personally the glow on IPS bugs me more than some of the TN issues. It kills off immersion in darker games.

VA would be idea if it became faster. While the average response is down, some transitions are still very slow(like 30+ms).

In the end, it comes down to preference and many users will just get used to what they have.


----------



## KreeSholVa

After going through 3 PG278Qs, the latest Sept. 2015 model fixing the dark smudge in the right corner defect, while giving me a nice dead pixel right in the middle of the screen (4th time's the charm??), I am eagerly awaiting tftcentral and other organization's reviews of the Dell. Even though the panel is from the same place, I would hope Dell's QC is better than the abysmal Asus QC. I mean how does one miss dead pixels?


----------



## khemist

Mine is sept 15 also, i'll give one more try at a good panel if not then i want my money back.

Although i'm having great fun playing BF4 , it's one of those things you just keep looking at and i wish it wasn't there.

Also it's a sad state of affairs when you are considering keeping a panel because it's "not too bad" as i am.


----------



## traxtech

After experiencing pixel inversion on the PG278Q this monitor is great. No issues what so ever and i have been using it for hours on end every day.

Loving the fact the anti-glare isn't as harsh as the PG278Q.


----------



## Darylrese

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *traxtech*
> 
> After experiencing pixel inversion on the PG278Q this monitor is great. No issues what so ever and i have been using it for hours on end every day.
> 
> Loving the fact the anti-glare isn't as harsh as the PG278Q.


You are tempting me!!

What is Dell's dead pixel policy like? I can't stand even 1 dead pixel but i guess you have 14 days to return anyway with no reason.


----------



## atomicus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *traxtech*
> 
> After experiencing pixel inversion on the PG278Q this monitor is great. No issues what so ever and i have been using it for hours on end every day.
> 
> Loving the fact the anti-glare isn't as harsh as the PG278Q.


This is very interesting. Have Dell really fixed the two biggest issues with the Swift?? This is pretty amazing news if they have. Just a shame it's still a TN though, but for many people that won't matter. Coming from IPS I still don't think I could stomach it however.


----------



## Darylrese

I'd also like to know how the curve is on the monitor? I have never seen a 27" curved screen, i wondered if it looks good or a bit strange for such a small screen size?

Taken from PCMonitors.info:
Quote:


> The monitor uses a 27″ 2560 x 1440 (WQHD) TN panel from AU Optronics with a 144Hz refresh rate (30 - 144Hz variable with G-SYNC), similar to that seen on the PG278Q and BenQ XL2730Z


Dam it!


----------



## LunaTiC123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> I'd also like to know how the curve is on the monitor? I have never seen a 27" curved screen, i wondered if it looks good or a bit strange for such a small screen size?
> 
> Taken from PCMonitors.info:
> Dam it!


what do you mean? the s2716dg is flat.


----------



## michaelius

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *traxtech*
> 
> After experiencing pixel inversion on the PG278Q this monitor is great. No issues what so ever and i have been using it for hours on end every day.
> 
> Loving the fact the anti-glare isn't as harsh as the PG278Q.


Do You see any banding that could suggest screen is not true 8 bits panel?


----------



## muszon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> I'd also like to know how the curve is on the monitor? I have never seen a 27" curved screen, i wondered if it looks good or a bit strange for such a small screen size?
> 
> Taken from PCMonitors.info:
> Dam it!


You are mistaken. The other model which was announced the same time as S2716DG is curved: "Curved Monitor (SE2716H)"


----------



## Darylrese

Ahhhh that explains a lot!

All the articles i have seen have combined this and a curved offering so i got confused between the two. Good, i don't want a 27" curved screen anyway.


----------



## PCM2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> Ahhhh that explains a lot!
> 
> All the articles i have seen have combined this and a curved offering so i got confused between the two. Good, i don't want a 27" curved screen anyway.


My news article which you quoted didn't.







But yes, the initial press release which many articles are referring to did combine two different screens in the same piece.


----------



## KreeSholVa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> You are tempting me!!
> 
> What is Dell's dead pixel policy like? I can't stand even 1 dead pixel but i guess you have 14 days to return anyway with no reason.


I'm guessing that isn't Dell US? I just spoke with Dell US chat support and it is a 30 day return policy, with the 15% restocking fee if not defective. With no reason, you pay 15%.


----------



## Benny89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KreeSholVa*
> 
> I'm guessing that isn't Dell US? I just spoke with Dell US chat support and it is a 30 day return policy, with the 15% restocking fee if not defective. With no reason, you pay 15%.


That is probably if you buy direct from Dell. If you buy from other store you just return it in 14 days for no reason. 14 day from the day you received (not ordered) and it must be online purchase (not physical in shop). There is not restocking fee as you do not send it back to Dell, but you send it back to store and store just refund you FULL PRICE.

*Purchase is agreement between you and store, not between you and Dell (or other producer)
*
That is the law at least in whole Europe, but I don't belive US is different. But you also have states, so I don't know.


----------



## KreeSholVa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benny89*
> 
> That is probably if you buy direct from Dell. If you buy from other store you just return it in 14 days for no reason. 14 day from the day you received (not ordered) and it must be online purchase (not physical in shop). There is not restocking fee as you do not send it back to Dell, but you send it back to store and store just refund you FULL PRICE.
> 
> *Purchase is agreement between you and store, not between you and Dell (or other producer)
> *
> That is the law at least in whole Europe, but I don't belive US is different. But you also have states, so I don't know.


That is pretty much how it works in the US, too. It is up to the store to dictate return policy. Unfortunately, the only two stores selling it in the US so far are Dell and Newegg, both have 15% restocking fees







.


----------



## michaelius

In Europe law dictates those things and shops can only offer better terms if they want. No restocking fee.


----------



## Benny89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KreeSholVa*
> 
> That is pretty much how it works in the US, too. It is up to the store to dictate return policy. Unfortunately, the only two stores selling it in the US so far are Dell and Newegg, both have 15% restocking fees
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Hmm, as I said- I am from Europe, but here you cannot make such restocking fee as act is clear about it- FULL refund if product was not use against its purpouse (for example you did not try to make scramble eggs on monitor







). Such restocking fee (unless specified that fee is when product is damaged from user fault) would be agaist law.

Act says you can return product without a reason in 14 days and you get full refund. Period. Act is above store regulations/rules.

But thats here in Europe.

You should read your US act about it and see if they can do it or ask your local Spokesman for the Consumer Rights about it.


----------



## Darylrese

Yep i'm in the UK which has the 14 day returns policy for unwanted items purchased on the internet. Makes sense because there is no way to test / look at what you are buying before recieving it.


----------



## KreeSholVa

I wish that was a law here in the US. It makes perfect sense to have at least 2 weeks to try out a product. I'll just have to wait to support a store that does have a flexible return policy, e.g. Amazon or Microcenter.


----------



## atomicus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benny89*
> 
> I am from Europe, but here you cannot make such restocking fee as act is clear about it- FULL refund if product was not use against its purpouse (for example you did not try to make scramble eggs on monitor
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


AUO do that during the production process anyway... QC staff cook up their lunch on the panels before they give them the 'QC passed' stamp.


----------



## Benny89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *atomicus*
> 
> AUO do that during the production process anyway... QC staff cook up their lunch on the panels before they give them the 'QC passed' stamp.










You got me sir


----------



## Deadeye

Any one else have more experience with this monitor?

Reading hear that this monitor has the same problem with pixel inversion as TN Swift

http://www.overclock.net/t/1577511/anyone-else-excited-for-the-dell-s2716dg-monitor/40#post_24530266

No go with this monitor then, such a shame.


----------



## atomicus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadeye*
> 
> Any one else have more experience with this monitor?
> 
> Reading hear that this monitor has the same problem with pixel inversion as TN Swift
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1577511/anyone-else-excited-for-the-dell-s2716dg-monitor/40#post_24530266
> 
> No go with this monitor then, such a shame.


Someone else also said they saw no pixel inversion and the AG coating was lighter, so who know... I'd wait for the TFT Central review. It stands to reason that it will be identical to the Swift though, as it will be using the same panel as far I'm aware (is there even another one that meets these exact specs?), so it would have taken Dell or AUO to modify it somehow if it does end up fixing these issues.


----------



## PCM2

'Pixel inversion' during very specific tests designed to highlight the issue isn't really interesting. Whether or not interlace-pattern artifacts are visible during normal use, as with the PG278Q, would be far more interesting. It's also not necessarily an issue integral to the panel itself but rather the end product (monitor).


----------



## Deadeye

PG278Q Unfortunately when i had this monitor in BF4 i have noticed pixel inversion all the time especially in Locker Map, but when lowering resolution to 1080p example inversion disappears.


----------



## PCM2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadeye*
> 
> PG278Q Unfortunately when i had this monitor in BF4 i have noticed pixel inversion all the time especially in Locker Map, but when lowering resolution to 1080p example inversion disappears.


Yes, those are the interlace pattern artifacts I mentioned above and explored extensively in my review. Just because a monitor displays pixel inversion on a specific test does not mean it will suffer from these interlace pattern artifacts when gaming.


----------



## Darylrese

So far there seems to be a user with a good one and is happy and one with a defect who is not. Would love to know of any more experiences with this monitor.

My local supplier can get me one on 16th of this month for £534 which is £216 cheaper than the PG279Q and the same price as the PG278Q.


----------



## misiak

All TN panels have inversion. Some of them are worse than others. For example mine was visible only in very specific situations and with very specific settings. If I reset monitor to factory settings I've noticed immediately when dragging windows. Pretty baaaaad. I was about to pack it and return immediately. Then I've switched color temperature to warm and it was practically invisible and did not bother me. However, with test patterns it was always there. To be honest, I've never noticed in games... So this was not problem for me. But there were others









This was mine:


----------



## HunterKen7

I think I might try this one out and compare side by side with an XB270HU I just setup. I have Newegg premiere so if I don't like it, there is no harm. (Maybe return shipping, but no restocking fee.) I honestly don't think I can stand that horrible glow coming from the bottom right of the Acer.


----------



## astrixx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> All TN panels have inversion. Some of them are worse than others. For example mine was visible only in very specific situations and with very specific settings. If I reset monitor to factory settings I've noticed immediately when dragging windows. Pretty baaaaad. I was about to pack it and return immediately. Then I've switched color temperature to warm and it was practically invisible and did not bother me. However, with test patterns it was always there. To be honest, I've never noticed in games... So this was not problem for me. But there were others
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This was mine:


My ROG Swift TN monitor had this issue but my Benq has been flawless since updating the firmware to V002 when I purchased it when it was released.


----------



## Nukemaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> All TN panels have inversion.


I have seen this issue on VA panels as well.


----------



## rcfc89

Looks like its going for a great price on black friday. I'll trust Dells' QC over ASUS.

http://www.theblackfriday.com/Dell-27-in-Gaming-Monitor--S2716DG-/19638.htm
http://slickdeals.net/blackfriday/stores/dell-home-office/adscans/16090


----------



## Benny89

Does anyone who has ROG SWIFT is planning to grab Dell? I would LOVE to see comparsion in image quality between them.


----------



## KreeSholVa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benny89*
> 
> Does anyone who has ROG SWIFT is planning to grab Dell? I would LOVE to see comparsion in image quality between them.


I currently have a Swift that I plan on returning or replacing for a different one, since it is defective. If tftcentral's review is done before my return period, and it looks to be good, I just might have both at once! If I do, I will definitely do a side by side.


----------



## Shadowarez

Just made my order $1143 with 8 yr warrenty lol ill update soon as i get mine. No more windows resizing to 1080 outa nowere can finally unleash 980ti in games maybe wont get headache when playing tera.


----------



## Shadowarez

Bugger dell canada wont have them for 1-2 weeks oh well gives me time to order dp cables incase.


----------



## KreeSholVa

Tweeted by TFTCentral, "@TFTCentral: Confirmation that the Dell S2716DG is flicker free at all brightness settings. Normal medium TN Film AG coating level".


----------



## Shadowarez

seen the review as coming so like to see how they put it through the paces hopefully before i get mine.


----------



## Waro

Does this mean the AG coating is lighter than ROG Swift?


----------



## PCM2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Waro*
> 
> Does this mean the AG coating is lighter than ROG Swift?


No, it would suggest it is similar. Which isn't a surprise given the panel used. Note the language used by TFT Central to describe the PG278Q's matte surface; _"The screen coating on the PG278Q is a medium anti-glare (AG) offering"._


----------



## atomicus

Yeah the TFT Central review of the PG278Q actually went very easy on the AG coating for some reason, and they didn't find much fault with it in that respect. You wouldn't think it was an issue at all reading their review. It's only when you see owner feedback do you start to appreciate there is a problem.

I'd be very surprised if the Dell has a different coating given it's using the same panel, and AUO would have applied that coating before Dell even got hold of them. Unless Dell were able to have them do otherwise... but I highly doubt it.


----------



## michaelius

They never do. Same for prad.de and many other reviewers.


----------



## michaelius

Waiting is really painfull when You already made order







Still no status update from my shop.


----------



## traxtech

The AG coating is definitely lighter on the Dell than the Swift.


----------



## MistaSparkul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *traxtech*
> 
> The AG coating is definitely lighter on the Dell than the Swift.


Can you provide any comparison pictures between the two?


----------



## traxtech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MistaSparkul*
> 
> Can you provide any comparison pictures between the two?


I returned my Swift a long time ago after the pixel inversion issue which then after a week of use killed the panel.

I used to strain and notice the "shimmer" from the Swift coating, I am perfectly fine with the Dell coating so it's definitely lighter.


----------



## rcfc89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *traxtech*
> 
> I returned my Swift a long time ago after the pixel inversion issue which then after a week of use killed the panel.
> 
> I used to strain and notice the "shimmer" from the Swift coating, I am perfectly fine with the Dell coating so it's definitely lighter.


Care to give us a brief review on the Dell compared to the Swift?


----------



## traxtech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rcfc89*
> 
> Care to give us a brief review on the Dell compared to the Swift?


I am 100% satisfied, which was never the case with my old PG278Q or the XB270HU for that matter.

Sure, IPS(XB270HU) has better colors.. but when you have that stupid glow in the corners that you notice every time you play something dark? (which i do ALOT of) it was a no brainer to return it. Why settle on a product you paid top dollar for if you aren't happy with the product.

Picture quality on the Dell is fantastic considering i haven't even calibrated it. Coating is nowhere near as strong as the Swift plus it comes with a HDMI port and even has speakers built into it (kind of a waste but eh) if you wanted that.

The stand is perfect, It is rock solid. Also love the fact the power on button is a nice not intrusive white color. OSD is simple enough to navigate and get you where you need to be.

Even tested a PS4 through the HDMI port and the quality isn't even half bad! I was expecting something way less than what i saw.

I am 100% satisfied with this monitor. I am extremely picky and hated the AG coating on the Swift, hated the inversion on the Swift, hated the IPS glow of the XB270HU, and hated the stand on the XB270HU.

I settled for the XB270H-G (1080P G SYNC) because of the dramas with 1440p/144hz/g-sync and wasn't going to go back since i've been burned twice. That was before purchasing this. Considering how many people are happy with the Dell, you can tell the QC is much better than Acer or Asus.

And i won't ever be buying from Acer/Asus in the monitor department until they get their act together, especially after the hoops i had to jump through in order to get a refund out of both companies and apparent lack of QC from BOTH companies.

Overall rating for the Dell 9/10. Misses out on the 10/10 because it isn't OLED


----------



## atomicus

Sounds very positive. I'm not sure how Dell managed to get a lighter coating on there, unless AUO themselves did so at request perhaps. And if it doesn't suffer with the pixel inversion issue... well, it's making me wonder if they are even using the same panel?? I will look forward to the TFT Central review anyway... that will be the real test I reckon, and they'll be able to confirm for certain if it's using the same panel or not (even if the coating has been changed). At least with Dell the QC and CS side of things is usually very solid, so that's a big plus. Just a shame it's TN.


----------



## rcfc89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *traxtech*
> 
> I am 100% satisfied, which was never the case with my old PG278Q or the XB270HU for that matter.
> 
> Sure, IPS(XB270HU) has better colors.. but when you have that stupid glow in the corners that you notice every time you play something dark? (which i do ALOT of) it was a no brainer to return it. Why settle on a product you paid top dollar for if you aren't happy with the product.
> 
> Picture quality on the Dell is fantastic considering i haven't even calibrated it. Coating is nowhere near as strong as the Swift plus it comes with a HDMI port and even has speakers built into it (kind of a waste but eh) if you wanted that.
> 
> The stand is perfect, It is rock solid. Also love the fact the power on button is a nice not intrusive white color. OSD is simple enough to navigate and get you where you need to be.
> 
> Even tested a PS4 through the HDMI port and the quality isn't even half bad! I was expecting something way less than what i saw.
> 
> I am 100% satisfied with this monitor. I am extremely picky and hated the AG coating on the Swift, hated the inversion on the Swift, hated the IPS glow of the XB270HU, and hated the stand on the XB270HU.
> 
> I settled for the XB270H-G (1080P G SYNC) because of the dramas with 1440p/144hz/g-sync and wasn't going to go back since i've been burned twice. That was before purchasing this. Considering how many people are happy with the Dell, you can tell the QC is much better than Acer or Asus.
> 
> And i won't ever be buying from them again in the monitor department until they get their act together, especially after the hoops i had to jump through in order to get a refund out of both companies and apparent lack of QC from BOTH companies.
> 
> Overall rating for the Dell 9/10. Misses out on the 10/10 because it isn't OLED


Fantastic! Thank you for your time.


----------



## Benny89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *traxtech*
> 
> I am 100% satisfied, which was never the case with my old PG278Q or the XB270HU for that matter.
> 
> Sure, IPS(XB270HU) has better colors.. but when you have that stupid glow in the corners that you notice every time you play something dark? (which i do ALOT of) it was a no brainer to return it. Why settle on a product you paid top dollar for if you aren't happy with the product.
> 
> Picture quality on the Dell is fantastic considering i haven't even calibrated it. Coating is nowhere near as strong as the Swift plus it comes with a HDMI port and even has speakers built into it (kind of a waste but eh) if you wanted that.
> 
> The stand is perfect, It is rock solid. Also love the fact the power on button is a nice not intrusive white color. OSD is simple enough to navigate and get you where you need to be.
> 
> Even tested a PS4 through the HDMI port and the quality isn't even half bad! I was expecting something way less than what i saw.
> 
> I am 100% satisfied with this monitor. I am extremely picky and hated the AG coating on the Swift, hated the inversion on the Swift, hated the IPS glow of the XB270HU, and hated the stand on the XB270HU.
> 
> I settled for the XB270H-G (1080P G SYNC) because of the dramas with 1440p/144hz/g-sync and wasn't going to go back since i've been burned twice. That was before purchasing this. Considering how many people are happy with the Dell, you can tell the QC is much better than Acer or Asus.
> 
> And i won't ever be buying from Acer/Asus in the monitor department until they get their act together, especially after the hoops i had to jump through in order to get a refund out of both companies and apparent lack of QC from BOTH companies.
> 
> Overall rating for the Dell 9/10. Misses out on the 10/10 because it isn't OLED


Nice man! If my new replacement PG tomorrow doesn't cut again with glow I am going for Dell. Thanks for review mate! I am still gonna wait for TFT but I much more prefer honest user reviews with store units than cherry picked by producer.

Can you please post some pure white, black images from your Dell and also some colorfull screenshots from some game? That be awesome to see!

Cheers.


----------



## Shadowarez

Now im even more estatic to recive mine soon as i mentioned this on pcper they crapped all over fact its tn. I been using my qnix for awhile and it cant hold its resoltion anymore im sure this is going to be a better experiance then the 7 swift returns.


----------



## HunterKen7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *traxtech*
> 
> Overall rating for the Dell 9/10. Misses out on the 10/10 because it isn't OLED


Awesome! Can't wait to get mine tomorrow! Currently I am using an XB270HU with distracting glow in the corners.


----------



## Chadwick Tech

FYI... just talked to Dell, and this monitor does *NOT* support nVidia 3D Vision (unlike the Asus ROG SWIFT PG278Q).


----------



## Shadowarez

Meh i have a 4K curved 240hz 3D Tv i can gamestream if i wanna see 3D dont need another thing to break on my monitor or cause a halo burn in. Gsync is bad enough for issues. Im glad its one less thing to cause issues.


----------



## gzboli

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *traxtech*
> 
> hated the inversion on the Swift


Hey Traxtech, thanks for posting your impressions of the Dell. Can you elaborate on the pixel inversion issue that was fixed?


----------



## michaelius

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chadwick Tech*
> 
> FYI... just talked to Dell, and this monitor does *NOT* support nVidia 3D Vision (unlike the Asus ROG SWIFT PG278Q).


Ehh that's a pity - I hoped to try it finally but I can live without it.


----------



## Darylrese

Very interested to see your monitors when they arrive chaps







Be sure to post pictures and be brutally honest.

This is my Go-To for a cheaper alternative, my other is the massively priced Acer x 34. I have had bad experiences with the PG279Q (lots of glow etc) so I'm hoping for better things from the DELL.


----------



## Stars

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chadwick Tech*
> 
> FYI... just talked to Dell, and this monitor does *NOT* support nVidia 3D Vision (unlike the Asus ROG SWIFT PG278Q).


That seems to be the case with the other IPS gsyncs too though, and actually most new 120+ Hz monitors.

Seems like the 3D gimmick is fading away, same as it does in TV area. Well in TV area not so much, because it makes more sense there I guess.

Other than that- happy to hear that @ traxtech. Can you please check if there are several Overdrive presets and if the "middle" overdrive preset does show ghosting? That would be another important thing for me, however if the ghosting is kept minimal, its no big deal and easy to get used to.

Thanks for your input so far. Ive ordered my Dell on Amazon, unfortunately Amazon isnt really one of fastest stores to get new gaming monitors in stock and they say it will be available mid december..









I will say this- if the Dell is really pixel inversion free, has low pixel transition time and overall response time, has an acceptable coating, has no ghosting in medium overdrive preset and no intrusive BLB, I will be willing to return it up to 4-5 times incase I get dead pixels/dust under the panel, and once I get a good one, I will probably keep it for a long time









Yeah I know IPS has better colors etc., I had the Acer XB270HU and Asus 279 here, but the panel issues they have on that particular AUO ips panel (extensive glow, VERY VISIBLE color uniformity problems TO ME, dust, dead pixels, etc.) are more annoying to me than the TN color shift. In fact I got used to the TN color shift after all the years playing on TN gaming monitors. It doesnt bother me as much as some ultra extensive glow, which you get on that specific ips auo panel. I simply couldnt enjoy any dark game with such extensive glow.

Now- if the IPS panel used in those 144 monitors was some high quality LG panel, with NORMAL ammount of IPS-typical glow, that would be another story. BUt untill then, its a huge pile of dog turd. I wont buy those IPS monitors only because there are no alternatives and wont accept the issues they have at this high of a price. Id rather roll with the TN and save those extra 300 EUR or so towards a future monitor with Samsung/LG IPS panel or maybe even OLED, depends on how long oled takes to arrive.

One thing is for sure though- I cant stay any longer on 1080p monitors, after playing on 1440p. The higher PPI is one of the biggest reasons to switch to a 1440p monitor and for me one of the most noticable differences. No Downsampling/AA on 1080p can reach the same level of detail, sharpness and clearness as a native 1440p, let alone antialiased 1440p.


----------



## medgart

In some German websites this monitor is around 600 euros. How much is it in your country? If it comes with that price to my country that would be great


----------



## Stars

I AM in Germany mate









Yeah in some stores its 570 eur http://xitra24.de/eshop.php?action=article_detail&rid=gh&s_supplier_aid=5429070

I preordered mine through Amazon though for 595, simply because of the best service ever with 30 days return etc. I wanna support Ama for having such a fantastic service and dont mind paying 30-60 eur more for great service that didnt disappoint me once after buying there for years.

which is why I wrote I can save around 300 eur towards a REAL high quality IPS monitor with an LG/Samsung panel.

*Because it seems that only korean (Samsung, LG) / japanese (Sony, Panasonic) companies care about quality when manufacturing panels. Unlike this dog excrements of a trash company like AUO...*


----------



## Darylrese

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stars*
> 
> That seems to be the case with the other IPS gsyncs too though, and actually most new 120+ Hz monitors.
> 
> Seems like the 3D gimmick is fading away, same as it does in TV area. Well in TV area not so much, because it makes more sense there I guess.
> 
> Other than that- happy to hear that @ traxtech. Can you please check if there are several Overdrive presets and if the "middle" overdrive preset does show ghosting? That would be another important thing for me, however if the ghosting is kept minimal, its no big deal and easy to get used to.
> 
> Thanks for your input so far. Ive ordered my Dell on Amazon, unfortunately Amazon isnt really one of fastest stores to get new gaming monitors in stock and they say it will be available mid december..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will say this- if the Dell is really pixel inversion free, has low pixel transition time and overall response time, has an acceptable coating, has no ghosting in medium overdrive preset and no intrusive BLB, I will be willing to return it up to 4-5 times incase I get dead pixels/dust under the panel, and once I get a good one, I will probably keep it for a long time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah I know IPS has better colors etc., I had the Acer XB270HU and Asus 279 here, but the panel issues they have on that particular AUO ips panel (extensive glow, VERY VISIBLE color uniformity problems TO ME, dust, dead pixels, etc.) are more annoying to me than the TN color shift. In fact I got used to the TN color shift after all the years playing on TN gaming monitors. It doesnt bother me as much as some ultra extensive glow, which you get on that specific ips auo panel. I simply couldnt enjoy any dark game with such extensive glow.
> 
> Now- if the IPS panel used in those 144 monitors was some high quality LG panel, with NORMAL ammount of IPS-typical glow, that would be another story. BUt untill then, its a huge pile of dog turd. I wont buy those IPS monitors only because there are no alternatives and wont accept the issues they have at this high of a price. Id rather roll with the TN and save those extra 300 EUR or so towards a future monitor with Samsung/LG IPS panel or maybe even OLED, depends on how long oled takes to arrive.
> 
> One thing is for sure though- I cant stay any longer on 1080p monitors, after playing on 1440p. The higher PPI is one of the biggest reasons to switch to a 1440p monitor and for me one of the most noticable differences. No Downsampling/AA on 1080p can reach the same level of detail, sharpness and clearness as a native 1440p, let alone antialiased 1440p.


Indeed. The Acer Predator x34 uses an LG panel and over in the owners thread, they seem dead chuffed with it. Only two cases of faulty monitors reported so far. This just confirms what we said about the AUO panels being trash.

The price is mental though at £998 vs £534 for the Dell. I have a tough decision to make. Its the x34 or Dell for me.


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stars*
> 
> Yeah I know IPS has better colors etc., I had the Acer XB270HU and Asus 279 here, but the panel issues they have on that particular AUO ips panel (extensive glow, VERY VISIBLE color uniformity problems TO ME, dust, dead pixels, etc.) are more annoying to me than the TN color shift. In fact I got used to the TN color shift after all the years playing on TN gaming monitors. It doesnt bother me as much as some ultra extensive glow, which you get on that specific ips auo panel. I simply couldnt enjoy any dark game with such extensive glow.


I wish I'll get a problem free XB270HU so I can post some positive review. I did not get used to uniformity of TN Swift. For me LG with a bit of glow is still better. But I use PC also for work, not only gaming. For pure gamers TN could be a better alternative imo.


----------



## Stars

Yeah I know misiak, your case is a little different. If you wanna do some web designing / foto editing work or similar, an IPS ofcourse will be much better.

Everyone else who plays online games like League, Dota, CS Go, BF, COD, Starcraft, WOT and some other FPS games, and not only solo campaign games for the most part, plus doesnt do much of design-work on pc, they should benefit from a good quality 8-bit TN panel though, in my oppinion.

So basically very casual gamers who mostly play solo campaign games probably still might wanna roll with an IPS, while others who play competitive online games for a fair ammount of time, will benefit slightly more from a TN.

Unless you play rather slow paced casual online games like Ark, Minecraft etc. then you might also prefer IPS.

@Darylrese- yeah the x34 price is way too high I agree, and it cant be that the panel is so much more expensive, I guess they just ask for a big premium fee for the lack of competition/alternatives.

Personally, I wouldnt buy any monitor that doesnt support at least 144hz natively, but thats just my personal preference, because I play rather fast paced fps games online alot, others might be happy with 100hz.

Plus I dont really need 21:9 for the games I play, quite contrary- 21:9 is a too big area of view in competitive fps games which contains unneeded detail that is only distracting and doesnt benefit a player. Thats the reason some pros still prefer 4:3 aspect ratio in cs go, because its perfectly enough to see what you need to see when moving around on the maps and it doesnt contain unneeded additional detail that can be distracting.


----------



## atomicus

Isn't it a bit odd that the Dell doesn't support 3D when the Swift does? Why would that be if they use essentially the same panel? Unless they don't??


----------



## Stars

Its a cost decision I guess. Implementing 3D Vision would require a license from NVidia. I guess Dell thought the majority of the gamers wont benefit from having 3D vision support over higher overall monitor cost.

And who knows, maybe that 3D electronics is exactly what caused the pixel inversion to be visible in games.

It sounds reasonable too- my XL2420G supports 3D vision and it has visible pixel inversion in games/desktop via DVI-D and Display Port. PG278Q has pixel inversion and it supports 3D vision. Acer XB270HU and Asus PG279Q both dont support 3D Vision and both dont have visible pixel inversion in games. Same with this new Dell- no 3D Vision, no pixel inversion visible in games.

BenQ XL2430T for example doesnt support 3D Vision as well and I didnt find any posts on the internet about XL2430T having visible Pixel Inversion in games.

So I highly assume that the pixel inversion is caused by some electronics included in monitors, that support 3D vision.


----------



## atomicus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stars*
> 
> Its a cost decision I guess. Implementing 3D Vision would require a license from NVidia. I guess Dell thought the majority of the gamers wont benefit from having 3D vision support over higher overall monitor cost.
> 
> And who knows, maybe that 3D electronics is exactly what caused the pixel inversion to be visible in games.
> 
> It sounds reasonable too- my XL2420G supports 3D vision and it has visible pixel inversion both via DVI-D and Display Port. PG278Q has pixel inversion and it supports 3D vision. Acer XB270HU and Asus PG279Q both dont support 3D Vision and both dont have visible pixel inversion in games.
> 
> BenQ XL2430T for example doesnt support 3D Vision as well and I didnt find any posts on the internet about XL2430T having visible Pixel Inversion in games.
> 
> So I highly assume that the pixel inversion is caused by some electronics included in monitors, that support 3D vision.


Makes sense, but I wasn't aware 3D required extra electronics added, rather it was inherent to the panel, but maybe I'm wrong on that.


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stars*
> 
> Its a cost decision I guess. Implementing 3D Vision would require a license from NVidia. I guess Dell thought the majority of the gamers wont benefit from having 3D vision support over higher overall monitor cost.
> 
> And who knows, maybe that 3D electronics is exactly what caused the pixel inversion to be visible in games.
> 
> It sounds reasonable too- my XL2420G supports 3D vision and it has visible pixel inversion in games/desktop via DVI-D and Display Port. PG278Q has pixel inversion and it supports 3D vision. Acer XB270HU and Asus PG279Q both dont support 3D Vision and both dont have visible pixel inversion in games. Same with this new Dell- no 3D Vision, no pixel inversion visible in games.
> 
> BenQ XL2430T for example doesnt support 3D Vision as well and I didnt find any posts on the internet about XL2430T having visible Pixel Inversion in games.
> 
> So I highly assume that the pixel inversion is caused by some electronics included in monitors, that support 3D vision.


XL240G and PG278Q are TN panels, that's why there is pixel inversion. XB270HU and PG279Q is IPS and there is no inversion.


----------



## Stars

It does have additional electronics, even if its just some components to sync up the 3D glasses with the monitor's panel.

I think we just figured out what caused pixel inversion in the recent 144hz monitors







Its the effin 3D Vision.

However its not the only reason, some older monitors (way older than 3D vision technology) also have pixel inversion in desktop/games. So it can have different reasons. Thats why I wrote its probably the reason in the "recent" 144hz monitors.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> XL240G and PG278Q are TN panels, that's why there is pixel inversion. XB270HU and PG279Q is IPS and there is no inversion.


the panel has absolutely nothing to do with the pixel inversion as mentioned several times before. On my old Sony S-PVA TV from 2007 I can also see pixel inversion in some games (mainly Dota). Besides that- this Dell doesnt seem to have visible pixel inversion in games as well and its a TN panel as well, most likely exactly the same as the PG278Q, or just a slightly upgraded/modified version.


----------



## Shadowarez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *atomicus*
> 
> Makes sense, but I wasn't aware 3D required extra electronics added, rather it was inherent to the panel, but maybe I'm wrong on that.


If you look up halo burning in 3d monitors like first asus monitpr the 3D emitter would hqve visanle halo effect on the monitor thats what put me off from buying one in first place qc issues well before gysnc module update.

[unfortunately Im not sure if its a bad batch of these monitors going out but after a few days of use a Halo light oval image appears burned into the back of the screen]

It was the Asus VG27H that later got the gsync upgrade kit.


----------



## traxtech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stars*
> 
> @ traxtech. Can you please check if there are several Overdrive presets and if the "middle" overdrive preset does show ghosting? That would be another important thing for me, however if the ghosting is kept minimal, its no big deal and easy to get used to.


There is only Normal and Fast. Normal has no ghosting and Fast has ghosting as usual


----------



## MistaSparkul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> Indeed. The Acer Predator x34 uses an LG panel and over in the owners thread, they seem dead chuffed with it. Only two cases of faulty monitors reported so far. This just confirms what we said about the AUO panels being trash.
> 
> The price is mental though at £998 vs £534 for the Dell. I have a tough decision to make. Its the x34 or Dell for me.


If you're that wary of the AUO panels then really the answer to your question is a no brainer, get the X34. The Dell VERY likely uses a "trash" AUO panel just like every other 1440p 144Hz TN panel out there. Of course we'll just have to wait for TFTCentral to confirm this.


----------



## rcfc89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MistaSparkul*
> 
> If you're that wary of the AUO panels then really the answer to your question is a no brainer, get the X34. The Dell VERY likely uses a "trash" AUO panel just like every other 1440p 144Hz TN panel out there. Of course we'll just have to wait for TFTCentral to confirm this.


Does LG make a 2560x1440 144HZ Panel?

No. /Argument


----------



## hkf57

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MistaSparkul*
> 
> If you're that wary of the AUO panels then really the answer to your question is a no brainer, get the X34. The Dell VERY likely uses a "trash" AUO panel just like every other 1440p 144Hz TN panel out there. Of course we'll just have to wait for TFTCentral to confirm this.


Lol, except everyone that has the dell is very happy with the QC (myself included)


----------



## MistaSparkul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hkf57*
> 
> Lol, except everyone that has the dell is very happy with the QC (myself included)


Exactly. Everyone is going around putting the blame solely on AUO for the horrible monitors. I'm not saying AUO isn't at fault BUT it's also Asus and Acer themselves who are just as much to blame for the problems. Dell and BenQ have had very little complaints about bad monitors even though they both use the same AUO panels just like everyone else. People need to stop posting "I'm scared of AUO panels"


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MistaSparkul*
> 
> Exactly. Everyone is going around putting the blame solely on AUO for the horrible monitors. I'm not saying AUO isn't at fault BUT it's also Asus and Acer themselves who are just as much to blame for the problems. Dell and BenQ have had very little complaints about bad monitors even though they both use the same AUO panels just like everyone else. People need to stop posting "I'm scared of AUO panels"


Yeah ultimately it's Acer, ASUS, and Dell who give the product an OK and allow it to be sent to store shelves. It seems that Dell has more strict tolerances than Acer and ASUS, not that this is surprising. I'm curious as to how Eizo will do with their FS2735. They had plenty of problems with the FG2421, which I might add was not using an AUO panel.


----------



## h3lp

Hi everyone, i was so excited reading your opinios about this monitor that i decided to buy one for me. Any idea who can ship to Moscow,Russia except amazon. Maybe some good seller in europe, I do not know anything about the European online shops.


----------



## khemist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *h3lp*
> 
> Hi everyone, i was so excited reading your opinios about this monitor that i decided to buy one for me. Any idea who can ship to Moscow,Russia except amazon. Maybe some good seller in europe, I do not know anything about the European online shops.


https://www.overclockers.co.uk/dell-s2716dg-27-2560x1440-tn-g-sync-144hz-gaming-widescreen-led-monitor-midnight-grey-mo-084-de.html

OCUK will.


----------



## Stars

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> XL240G and PG278Q are TN panels, that's why there is pixel inversion. XB270HU and PG279Q is IPS and there is no inversion.


Overclockers has sick prices though... 599 GBP? Damn, there are Shops over here that sell the monitor for 570 EURO...

https://geizhals.de/dell-s2716dg-210-agui-a1317184.html?t=alle&plz=&va=b&vl=de&hloc=de&v=e#filterform

Dang man, 600 GBP is 840 euro..

@h3lp- Id recommend waiting untill more ppl receive their Dells and share their oppinion before you order one, since returning it wont be that easy for you. Unless Dell offers pick up + replace service in Russia as well.

But yeah, if this monitor ends up beeing indeed pixel inversion free and doesnt suffer much from BLB and panel issues like dead pixels/dust, its BY FAR the best bang for the buck, without any competition for a price of 570 euro.

A new XL2420G from BenQ costs 550 euro, which comes closest to the Dell in terms of multiple Inputs + Gsync, but its a 24" 1080p panel with 6 bit + frc, whereas Dell is 27" 1440p and native 8-bit panel (still unconfirmed, but 85% likely to be the case) and costs around 570-600 eur.

Again if several ppl can confirm the absence of inversed pixels in games/desktop use, absence of extensive BLB and pixel/dust issues, and a solid fast response time, this monitor will become a massive hit. This will be the monitor #1 for the majority of all gamers to buy. It would be the first affordable 27" 8bit 1440p Gsync with a build quality that finally justifies that price *hopefully*, instead of paying a **** ton of money to play lottery and return bad monitors one after another.

I think Dell would deserve it too to have the most sold 27" gsync monitor, given that they had+have the best service out of any monitor company ever. I wish the monitor will be as good as we all hope, so that many ppl can finally purchase one and be happy with it untill oled monitors arrive, rather than study all the flaws and issues of every single hot damn available gsync/freesync monitor out there with ****ty AUO panels..


----------



## Darylrese

I am now very tempted to purchase one of these monitors. I have only seen 1 person so far have a faulty unit?

I am / was very tempted by the Acer Predator x34 but its just such a lot of money and I still don't think i'll be happy with IPS glow.

I think this monitor is the perfect compromise and will tie me over until the IPS / OLED technology matures a bit.


----------



## atomicus

I would really like to see how this compares against IPS also... it's my main reservation more than anything else. I don't think I'll be happy with the inherent colour issues that come with a panel like this, but it's obviously good to know if the coating has been improved and there are no pixel inversion issues, because that alone would make it a no-go, just like the original Swift.


----------



## Stars

Lol at the marketing chick hired by Dell:






She keeps calling it "Dell 27" etc. lmao, clearly she has little clue about electronic products..


----------



## Darylrese

Can an owner actually post some photos of this monitor in use? I cant find anything on the internet, only product photos. I know the first few posts have some pics but would be great to see more.

I am fairly likely to pull the trigger on one of these today for delivery tomorrow so if someone can't post pics today, i will as i know a lot of you are interested in how this is vs Acer and ASUS's horrible panels.


----------



## Darylrese

Lads...i've just purchased this monitor. When i receive it tomorrow, i will do a proper review on it to help all those on the fence.

Cheers


----------



## Stars

Nice @ Daryl, you dont even know how much appreciated that would be. Honestly, I woulda tested it already, its just not available yet here in central eu. Ive preordered it a while ago too.

I really hope youll receive a great issue-free device and the rest of us few weeks later. :d

GL & HF with it!


----------



## HunterKen7

I setup the monitor last night. This is a keeper for me no doubt about it. My main gripe was the horrible distracting glow on the XB270HU. This monitor has zero glow and no bleed at all. Perfect black screen. I play in the dark all the time and this was very important to me.



As you can see, it is pretty much perfect in that regard. Nothing distracted me at all while gaming in the dark with it. _EDIT: Honestly, taking another look at that image...don't use it as an example of what you see. The camera really exaggerates. The screen is uniform black._

Yes, there is the classic TN color shift (white to very very faint yellow) somewhat on the sides and a bit of gamma shift if you look from the bottom. I had to adjust the height a bit so that the top of the screen didn't look darker than the rest. I haven't touched any of the color setting yet. I just lowered the brightness down to around 30.



Now, here is one thing that I will mention as a huge plus: the power LED! The Acer had a hugely distracting bright blue LED that shined directly in your eye. It even left patterns of blue light on the walls in my room. I must say that the LED on this monitor is a dim, unobtrusive white. Very welcomed compared to that "laser" on the Acer.



Yes, I can definitely tell the colors are much more muted compared to the IPS on the Acer. That is to be expected and might be the only thing I might miss. I will gladly trade IPS for a uniform black screen any day.

There is a coating on this screen that does give things on the display a sort of "shimmer" if you will. You really have to focus in order to see it though. Oh, and one last thing, no glossy bezels. There is no little line of reflection coming from inside the bezels like on the Acer. In fact, the way they built this monitor, the clear material covering the panel goes all the way from edge to edge for a very clean look.

Can't wait to game on this some more this weekend!


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stars*
> 
> Nice @ Daryl, you dont even know how much appreciated that would be. Honestly, I woulda tested it already, its just not available yet here in central eu. Ive preordered it a while ago too.
> 
> I really hope youll receive a great issue-free device and the rest of us few weeks later. :d
> 
> GL & HF with it!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HunterKen7*
> 
> I setup the monitor last night. This is a keeper for me no doubt about it. My main gripe was the horrible distracting glow on the XB270HU. This monitor has zero glow and no bleed at all. Perfect black screen. I play in the dark all the time and this was very important to me.
> 
> 
> 
> As you can see, it is pretty much perfect in that regard. Nothing distracted me at all while gaming in the dark with it.
> 
> Yes, there is the classic TN color shift (white to very very faint yellow) somewhat on the sides and a bit of gamma shift if you look from the bottom. I had to adjust the height a bit so that the top of the screen didn't look darker than the rest. I haven't touched any of the color setting yet. I just lowered the brightness down to around 30.
> 
> 
> 
> Now, here is one thing that I will mention as a huge plus: the power LED! The Acer had a hugely distracting bright blue LED that shined directly in your eye. It even left patterns of blue light on the walls in my room. I must say that the LED on this monitor is a dim, unobtrusive white. Very welcomed compared to that "laser" on the Acer.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I can definitely tell the colors are much more muted compared to the IPS on the Acer. That is to be expected and might be the only thing I might miss. I will gladly trade IPS for a uniform black screen any day.
> 
> There is a coating on this screen that does give things on the display a sort of "shimmer" if you will. You really have to focus in order to see it though. Oh, and one last thing, no glossy bezels. There is no little line of reflection coming from inside the bezels like on the Acer. In fact, they way built this monitor, the clear material covering the panel goes all the way from edge to edge for a very clean look.
> 
> Can't wait to game on this some more this weekend!


Congrats! Good you are satisfied with it. I had PG278Q exactly like this. No bleed, no glow, no dead pixels, no dust, only uniformity issues - color and gama shift. Exactly like yours. Did you check for pixel inversion already?

But, the last screen you posted is pretty bad imo when it comes to uniformity. The OSD is yellowish at the right side pretty much while left part is gray. Also the moon, the left part is obviously yellow. I couldn't stand this to be honest, that's why I've returned it... Really don't know what is worse, glow or this...


----------



## Benny89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HunterKen7*
> 
> I setup the monitor last night. This is a keeper for me no doubt about it. My main gripe was the horrible distracting glow on the XB270HU. This monitor has zero glow and no bleed at all. Perfect black screen. I play in the dark all the time and this was very important to me.
> 
> 
> 
> As you can see, it is pretty much perfect in that regard. Nothing distracted me at all while gaming in the dark with it. _EDIT: Honestly, taking another look at that image...don't use it as an example of what you see. The camera really exaggerates. The screen is uniform black._
> 
> Yes, there is the classic TN color shift (white to very very faint yellow) somewhat on the sides and a bit of gamma shift if you look from the bottom. I had to adjust the height a bit so that the top of the screen didn't look darker than the rest. I haven't touched any of the color setting yet. I just lowered the brightness down to around 30.
> 
> 
> 
> Now, here is one thing that I will mention as a huge plus: the power LED! The Acer had a hugely distracting bright blue LED that shined directly in your eye. It even left patterns of blue light on the walls in my room. I must say that the LED on this monitor is a dim, unobtrusive white. Very welcomed compared to that "laser" on the Acer.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I can definitely tell the colors are much more muted compared to the IPS on the Acer. That is to be expected and might be the only thing I might miss. I will gladly trade IPS for a uniform black screen any day.
> 
> There is a coating on this screen that does give things on the display a sort of "shimmer" if you will. You really have to focus in order to see it though. Oh, and one last thing, no glossy bezels. There is no little line of reflection coming from inside the bezels like on the Acer. In fact, the way they built this monitor, the clear material covering the panel goes all the way from edge to edge for a very clean look.
> 
> Can't wait to game on this some more this weekend!


Nice review, thanks. My second PG279Q replacement is coming next week (both previous had huge bleeding...) and if that one also fails I am going for this Dell so if you could post any pictures of some color-rich games on it, that be great!

At least black is black (well, as for TN) with no glow which is already HUGEEEE Yay! to me.

Any news on TFT review on it?


----------



## Darylrese

Thanks man. I'll be sure to post it tomorrow or over the weekend. Probably tomorrow though.

Anything you want to know see in particular?


----------



## misiak

It's same panel as PG278Q, there is no doubt about it. Don't know why you guys going so excited about this Dell. Rog Swift is here for 1,5 years already and it is same like this... Except HDMI...


----------



## Benny89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> Thanks man. I'll be sure to post it tomorrow or over the weekend. Probably tomorrow though.
> 
> Anything you want to know see in particular?


If you still have your replacement PG then side by side color comparsion would be nice- pictures or just your impressions and how do you feel it. Best are some color-rich games, as I already see that dark games will look better on Dell.

I would be most interested in your opinion when you play one game on IPS and second on new Dell- do you feel color difference in games and how much you miss IPS in games compare to this Dell TN.

And- honestly anything will help, whatever you will write in review mate







I wish you luck with lottery (although it seems it is muuuuuch smaller lottery than PG....).


----------



## HunterKen7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benny89*
> 
> ..if you could post any pictures of some color-rich games on it, that be great!


I tried, but the shots I took looked nothing like what I really saw. I didn't want to post them. Maybe I'm just not using my camera correctly. I can definitely say the colors are not as vibrant as the Acer. Note: I haven't touched any settings other than brightness.


----------



## Darylrese

Thanks man. Unfortunately (well not really) my PG279Qwent back on Tuesday so no can do with visual comparison BUT i'll give my honest opinion on my experience with both.

I WILL be honest because i am very fussy and have nothing to lose by sending it back if it doesn't impress me.

I will take box photos, setup photos, desktop photos, videos of gaming etc etc Look forward to helping you guys out with making a decision.

If it looks anything like the photos posted earlier today, i think i'll be happy with it! I dont need professional IPS quality screen for some casual gaming and web browsing. Not for the extra £500 for the x34 anyway...


----------



## PCM2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HunterKen7*
> 
> I tried, but the shots I took looked nothing like what I really saw. I didn't want to post them. Maybe I'm just not using my camera correctly. I can definitely say the colors are not as vibrant as the Acer. Note: I haven't touched any settings other than brightness.


And of course the representation will depend on the viewer's monitor. So your observations are worth more.


----------



## Darylrese

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HunterKen7*
> 
> I tried, but the shots I took looked nothing like what I really saw. I didn't want to post them. Maybe I'm just not using my camera correctly. I can definitely say the colors are not as vibrant as the Acer. Note: I haven't touched any settings other than brightness.


Wait for TFT Centrals review for optimum settings, also play around with the digital vibrance setting in the nvidia control panel. That can make quite the difference


----------



## HunterKen7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> I will take box photos, setup photos, desktop photos, videos of gaming etc etc Look forward to helping you guys out with making a decision.


Careful opening the box. The whole side opens up like a pizza box. Lay it flat.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> play around with the digital vibrance setting in the nvidia control panel. That can make quite the difference


Thanks, I'll see what I can do later messing around in the control panel.


----------



## Waro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> Thanks man. Unfortunately (well not really) my PG279Qwent back on Tuesday so no can do with visual comparison BUT i'll give my honest opinion on my experience with both.
> 
> I WILL be honest because i am very fussy and have nothing to lose by sending it back if it doesn't impress me.
> 
> I will take box photos, setup photos, desktop photos, videos of gaming etc etc Look forward to helping you guys out with making a decision.
> 
> If it looks anything like the photos posted earlier today, i think i'll be happy with it! I dont need professional IPS quality screen for some casual gaming and web browsing. Not for the extra £500 for the x34 anyway...


Amazing! Please go on details about pixel inversion.


----------



## muszon

Pixel inversion has been noted in previous posts but only during the patthern tests and not in game or normal use.


----------



## Sedolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *muszon*
> 
> Pixel inversion has been noted in previous posts but only during the patthern tests and not in game or normal use.


Probably because these are different issues
The pixel inversion artifacts and green hue seem to only happen with the pixel grid test patterns
The interlace pattern artifacts or vertical lines are what you can see during normal use


----------



## Waro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sedolf*
> 
> The interlace pattern artifacts or vertical lines are what you can see during normal use


That's the thing I'm scared of.


----------



## cpaqf1

just wondering, is the base black or silver ? some pictures show it as black, others as silver....


----------



## Waro

Newegg has some real photos, it's more black than silver.


----------



## PCM2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Waro*
> 
> Newegg has some real photos, it's more black than silver.


That's just because of the angle and lighting. The stand base is silver on the top and black at the bottom, although the stand neck is black at the front and silver at the rear.


----------



## KreeSholVa

Amazon actually got a few in stock today for $700. Just ordered it! I will likely still have my ROG Swift as well before I return it, so I can probably do a side by side. I'll be getting it in 5-6 days....


----------



## kashim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KreeSholVa*
> 
> Amazon actually got a few in stock today for $700. Just ordered it! I will likely still have my ROG Swift as well before I return it, so I can probably do a side by side. I'll be getting it in 5-6 days....


man they have same panel :S...


----------



## Vegtro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KreeSholVa*
> 
> Amazon actually got a few in stock today for $700. Just ordered it! I will likely still have my ROG Swift as well before I return it, so I can probably do a side by side. I'll be getting it in 5-6 days....


You may want to chat with Amazon soon. I just ordered it from there for $660 directly from Amazon.


----------



## HunterKen7

Newegg's price just fell by 100 bucks!


----------



## medgart

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cpaqf1*
> 
> just wondering, is the base black or silver ? some pictures show it as black, others as silver....


It's silver


----------



## DesmoLocke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HunterKen7*
> 
> Newegg's price just fell by 100 bucks!


Yep! I'm excited! I think it's priced only $30 above the potential Black Friday price. I went ahead and jumped on it!



Edit: It's gone down another $4 since I ordered it this afternoon lol!


----------



## Darylrese

Hey guys! Got mine, all setup. Video and review coming shortly!!

My first impressions are great monitor and no problems with bleed / dust / dead pixels etc Its perfect for a TN.

Yes colours not quite as good as the IPS ASUS but its not enough to bother me in the slightest.

I don't know about pixel inversion, never tested for it so please can someone advise? I haven't noticed anything strange in normal use though so I really don't think i'll worry too much.

Great monitor so far, loving it. Full review to come shortly


----------



## michaelius

Can You check how low above the table you can put this monitor using included stand ? Since it's TN I think I'll have to keep it lower than my current MVA.


----------



## Waro

As far as I know pixel inversion can show up by samples like in the test below and by fast movement in games. There are two symptomes: grey turns to another colour and thin vertical lines on the screen.

Here's a thread from a ROG Swift owner about it: https://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?52705-PG278Q-Vertical-Lines-Pixel-Inversion-Inversion-Artifacts
A test sample: http://www.testufo.com/#test=inversion

Maybe someone else can give you additional information or correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## Ryzone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> Hey guys! Got mine, all setup. Video and review coming shortly!!
> 
> My first impressions are great monitor and no problems with bleed / dust / dead pixels etc Its perfect for a TN.
> 
> Yes colours not quite as good as the IPS ASUS but its not enough to bother me in the slightest.
> 
> I don't know about pixel inversion, never tested for it so please can someone advise? I haven't noticed anything strange in normal use though so I really don't think i'll worry too much.
> 
> Great monitor so far, loving it. Full review to come shortly


----------



## Darylrese

Here goes!!

*Design*

The S2716DG is simplistic in design. It has a silver stand that can be adjusted in height, tilt and swivel. The front of the stand is matt black plastic and has a large hole for cable management. The screen itself has a very thin bezel which is actually part of the screen rather than a surround. The only branding on the monitor is the normal Dell logo in silver and a G-Sync sticker on the monitor base. The OSD buttons are very small and the Power LED is white in colour.





On the back is 1 x Display Port, 1 x HDMI port and 2 x USB 3.0. The back of the monitor is black glossy plastic until you reach the bottom near the I/O ports where it turns to matt black plastic. It feels very well built and is again simplistic in design.

Very nice, minimalistic design which doesn't scream GAMER in your face with logos in crazy font or silly names printed all over it.

*The Panel*

The monitor features an 8 bit, TN panel. When I first booted it up, the backlight was uniform across the screen and very minimal in comparison with the ASUS PG279Q. The colours are GREAT for a TN panel and look even better when changing the screen brightness / contrast and NVidia vibrance settings. Out of the box, the brightness and contrast are set to 75%. I have since changed this to 45% brightness and 50% contrast. I await TFT Centrals review for optimal settings but this looks great for now.

The screen has a 'satin' coating which looks very good in both daylight and in the dark. The panel was free from dirt, stuck / dead pixels and backlight bleed. There is none at all on my monitor. I have done a dead pixel test and couldn't see a single dead pixel.

Blacks are as black as can be for a TN panel and look MUCH better than the black displayed on the ASUS PG279Q's that I had. Colours are not as good as the IPS but they are dam close. This is of course to be expected for a TN panel. Colour uniformity looks good. There is a slight bit of yellowing on a white screen but again its minimal and to be expected for this type of panel. Its not enough to bother me.

Viewing angles are of course a downside of TN, left to right is quite good but vertical is about normal. Colours get darker if you move your head up and down the screen.

*Gaming*

I have only had chance to play a race of Project cars and a mission of Metro Last Light so far, however these were silky smooth and looks great in 1440p @ 144hz. Again, the colours are not as vibrant as the ASUS PG279Q, but very good for a TN panel. G-Sync works well in both the titles mentioned and everything was buttery smooth.

*Final Thoughts at an early stage*

I'm over the moon with this panel. Yes it'sTN which a lot of people will find hard to go back to, but it is of high quality. I experienced no QC issues. It doesn't have a single dead pixel, no backlight bleed and runs beautifully at 1440p @144hz. G-Sync automatically enabled itself after a reboot and really makes games silky smooth.

I'm so glad to have finally found a monitor that has all the specs I wanted (except for IPS) and actually feels like I got what I paid for. I'm excited to use it, a feeling that I lost within 10 minutes of using the ASUS PG279Q.

If you're not too worried about TN, I thoroughly recommend this panel. Its spot on. If you are on IPS and don't want to go back to TN, this monitor may not be for you. There is a noticeable different in colour and viewing angles vs the ASUS PG279Q, but that doesn't bother me one bit personally. I'd rather have a fantastic all round monitor than one that has better colours but it plagued with issues.

I haven't tested properly for pixel invasion because it's not something I have tested before but I am happy to do some testing if someone can point me in the right direction. I have noticed nothing out of the ordinary under normal use.

I am dead chuffed with this monitor for the price point and its a keeper.

Below is my video review covering an unboxing, initial use, thoughts, samples of game play and my thoughts overall. I was disappointed with the lack of reviews on this monitor so hopefully this will plug the gap!

Be warned it is 23 minutes long so grab yourself a coffee, get comfy and enjoy!









(Sorry about the random sniffing, this is my first review so go easy on me) Let me know what you think!!


----------



## Piospi

Fantastic. Congratulations and thank you for your detailed review









EDIT: respect for wallpaper with Jaguar


----------



## Ryzone

I'm five minutes in and we have the same pc case ^.^


----------



## Darylrese

Awsome man. Love my 760t!

Hope you enjoy


----------



## michaelius

I'm getting weird blinking at various parts of that youtube review.


----------



## Darylrese

hmmm strange! I just watched it all the way through and seems ok to me. Was a very large video, 880mb in total so maybe still rendering.


----------



## michaelius

Might be some issue with Safari on OSX caching videos since now it's gone when I'm watching same fragment again.


----------



## Ryzone

Yeah video is fine for me. Your actually pretty good at this. I can already tell the colors probably a bit better then what came through on the video. You might of just sold me on the Dell, going to wait until black friday to place my order. Here's a pic of my rig btw


----------



## Benny89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> Here goes!!


Thanks mate! I am gonna buy it if my next PG replacement won't meet my expectations







. Good review!

Can you tell me what did you calibrated in Nividia Vibrance Setting?


----------



## Waro

Thanks for your nice review! I posted a link and a test about pixel inversion: http://www.overclock.net/t/1577511/anyone-else-excited-for-the-dell-s2716dg-monitor/230#post_24582086


----------



## DesmoLocke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> Out of the box, the brightness and contrast are set to 75%. I have since changed this to 45% brightness and 50% contrast. I await TFT Centrals review for optimal settings but this looks great for now.


I would try TFT's optimized settings for the PG278Q as a baseline since we're 99% sure it's the same panel. Tweak from that baseline and let us know how it goes!


----------



## Darylrese

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ryzone*
> 
> Yeah video is fine for me. Your actually pretty good at this. I can already tell the colors probably a bit better then what came through on the video. You might of just sold me on the Dell, going to wait until black friday to place my order. Here's a pic of my rig btw


Awesome rig dude!

Glad you liked the video


----------



## PCM2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DesmoLocke*
> 
> I would try TFT's optimized settings for the PG278Q as a baseline since we're 99% sure it's the same panel. Tweak from that baseline and let us know how it goes!


Unfortunately it doesn't work like that. Even monitors that share the same panel can be set up very differently by different manufacturers or for different models from the same manufacturer. The inter-unit variation also means that copying somebody else's colour channel values can be counter-productive - even more so when you're talking about completely different models. Reducing brightness according to preferences and lighting and adjusting colour channels accordingly if you notice any particular tint overall is much more prudent.

Thanks for the feedback by the way Darylrese, it's nice to hear your positive impressions on this model.


----------



## Darylrese

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Waro*
> 
> Thanks for your nice review! I posted a link and a test about pixel inversion: http://www.overclock.net/t/1577511/anyone-else-excited-for-the-dell-s2716dg-monitor/230#post_24582086


Cool thanks.

Moving Checkboard Test - FINE

Moving solid colours Test - FINE

Inversion Uniformity Test - Colour same but flashing every 2 seconds

Inversion Uniformity Test Extended - Bottom two grey, Top two green, flashing every 2 seconds and the whole screen has the same pattern on it.

Don't know what this means but doubt any of that will show in real world. I'm not in to synthetic benches if its never going to be an issue in real life.


----------



## skiddierow

Thanks for the review. I just ordered one of these here in the US, expecting it Monday. Mine will be going on an articulating wall mount, and the stand will go in a closet somewhere.

A few weeks ago, I took a chance on a re-certified Asus PG278Q, and the panel ended up being faulty. I do work in refurbishing, and realize the individual tech-levels can vary by leaps, and I'd be at the mercy of it. This person clearly didn't test the monitor for more than 5 minutes.

Also, in terms of build quality (besides the stand), I never felt like the PG278Q was worth it's $800 original price tag when I first pulled it from the box.

I was considering the Acer XB270HU for a few days, and then I saw it was listed as "under-review" and pulled from sale at Amazon...

And that brings me to the Dell. I was a little anxious with the lack of reviews, but I trust Dell not to F- this up more than I ever would Acer / Asus.

Great job on the review. It brings me some peace of mind on the decision.


----------



## Darylrese

I hope you like it as much as i do.

Like i said those coming from IPS it might not be the right move but everyone else, yes its a great monitor so far









Good luck with yours, let us know how you get on.


----------



## PCM2

I've just shared your YouTube video on Twitter. Even as a seasoned reviewer I really enjoyed watching your video of the monitor and hearing your thoughts about it compared with the PG279Q. This sort of thing really helps me shape my recommendations for screens I have yet to use/review myself - so thanks for that.


----------



## Deadeye

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> Cool thanks.
> 
> Moving Checkboard Test - FINE
> 
> Moving solid colours Test - FINE
> 
> Inversion Uniformity Test - Colour same but flashing every 2 seconds
> 
> Inversion Uniformity Test Extended - Bottom two grey, Top two green, flashing every 2 seconds and the whole screen has the same pattern on it.
> 
> Don't know what this means but doubt any of that will show in real world. I'm not in to synthetic benches if its never going to be an issue in real life.


Nice one thanks testing this.

Also not sure if these are related but could you these couple of things from here:

1. BF4 Hud > 




2. And this > http://cdn.overclock.net/9/96/500x1000px-LL-963673fc_Compare_flash.jpeg on my old TN Swift i have noticed these lines quite often.


----------



## HunterKen7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> Cool thanks.
> 
> Moving Checkboard Test - FINE
> 
> Moving solid colours Test - FINE
> 
> Inversion Uniformity Test - Colour same but flashing every 2 seconds
> 
> Inversion Uniformity Test Extended - Bottom two grey, Top two green, flashing every 2 seconds and the whole screen has the same pattern on it.
> 
> Don't know what this means but doubt any of that will show in real world. I'm not in to synthetic benches if its never going to be an issue in real life.


Same exact results for me except for 'Inversion Uniformity Test Extended'. The top two are only green when I scroll the page.

Oh by the way, I called Newegg and was able to get a 100 dollar credit!!


----------



## Darylrese

What was the credit for?


----------



## HunterKen7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> What was the credit for?


I bought it 4 days ago for 799. The price dropped to 699 yesterday.


----------



## MistaSparkul

Newegg is pretty good when it comes to these kind of things. I was able to get 3 copies of MGS5 even though I bought my 980 Ti outside of the promotion date and bought two 970s last year.


----------



## Deadeye

Right i have ordered this one, will be in tomorrow and will compare to my X34 that i received today and then decide which one to keep.

Will post back on my findings.


----------



## HunterKen7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadeye*
> 
> Right i have ordered this one, will be in tomorrow and will compare to my X34 that i received today and then decide which one to keep.
> 
> Will post back on my findings.


Wow, a real David and Goliath battle you're going to have there.


----------



## Waro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> Cool thanks.
> 
> Moving Checkboard Test - FINE
> 
> Moving solid colours Test - FINE
> 
> Inversion Uniformity Test - Colour same but flashing every 2 seconds
> 
> Inversion Uniformity Test Extended - Bottom two grey, Top two green, flashing every 2 seconds and the whole screen has the same pattern on it.
> 
> Don't know what this means but doubt any of that will show in real world. I'm not in to synthetic benches if its never going to be an issue in real life.


Thanks. That sounds ok to me, but by knowledge about pixel inversion isn't that great. Maybe someone else can evaluate those reults?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadeye*
> 
> Nice one thanks testing this.
> 
> Also not sure if these are related but could you these couple of things from here:
> 
> 1. BF4 Hud >
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2. And this > http://cdn.overclock.net/9/96/500x1000px-LL-963673fc_Compare_flash.jpeg on my old TN Swift i have noticed these lines quite often.


Yeah, how is it in games? Are there fine vertical lines?


----------



## gzboli

The vertical lines issue my #1 concern. It's the only issue that I frequently notice in games. Not everyone notices it (somehow) so I'm waiting for TFTCentral's review, where it should be visible in their response time images: Scroll down to PerPixAn images (Notice the after-images have vertical lines, which no other monitor has)

It's subtle, but it can also be seen on this test:
http://testufo.com/#test=flicker&color1=808080&color2=FFFFFF&height=240
On my VG248Q it is a solid grey background. On my PG278Q every other pixel is slightly darker. The numbers look even worse.


----------



## KreeSholVa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vegtro*
> 
> You may want to chat with Amazon soon. I just ordered it from there for $660 directly from Amazon.


Thanks for the heads up. They gave me a $40 credit!


----------



## Ryzone

Hey @Darylrese how is the Dell 27" treating you so far?


----------



## Piospi

Darylrese - monitor is warm or hot after a long time of playing?


----------



## skywalker99

Just RMA'd my second Rog Swift PG278Q within 12 months. 1st developed blurry text and 2nd fails to turn itself on after PC reboot. As much as I love this monitor my patience is running low at the moment.
Seriously considering this Dell for replacement....
TBH I have no problems with Dell using the same panel as swift. I think it's smashing (probably a wrong word). It's just a tendency of rog developing faults that's the issue in my case.


----------



## Darylrese

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ryzone*
> 
> Hey @Darylrese how is the Dell 27" treating you so far?


Hi mate,

Yes good so far. Unfortunately haven't had much time on it yet due to chores at home and not feeling 100% but still happy with it!

The colours definitely aren't as 'vibrant' or eye popping as the IPS, it definitely has a more washed out look about it overall but its still a very good quality monitor. I still prefer that than the glow on the IPS models. Other than that, all good.

With G-Sync, is there any way to verify its active and working? Its enabled in the NVidia control panel but when I was playing project cars, it went up to around 180fps. That would indicate its not enabled, but I did notice I have vsync in the control panel set to 3d application and the default is enable so will try again with that.

Overall yes still very pleased. Just need to find somewhere decent for 1440p wallpapers that doesn't include a watermark on every one!


----------



## atomicus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> The colours definitely aren't as 'vibrant' or eye popping as the IPS, it definitely has a more washed out look about it overall but its still a very good quality monitor. I still prefer that than the glow on the IPS models. Other than that, all good.


Is there much you can do in the Nvidia contorl panel to play with vibrancy? I've heard that can help with TN and the colours quite a bit.


----------



## juledeac

Hey

if you bring up the OSD of the monitor you should see the mode the monitor is running, like "2560x1440 144hz @ Gsync Mode" or something like that.

My favourite wallpaper-source:

https://interfacelift.com/wallpaper/downloads/date/widescreen/2560x1440/

regards,
deac


----------



## Darylrese

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *juledeac*
> 
> Hey
> 
> if you bring up the OSD of the monitor you should see the mode the monitor is running, like "2560x1440 144hz @ Gsync Mode" or something like that.
> 
> My favourite wallpaper-source:
> 
> https://interfacelift.com/wallpaper/downloads/date/widescreen/2560x1440/
> 
> regards,
> deac


Ah yes it says G-Sync mode...thanks!

Also cheers for the wallpaper link, i'll have a look through.
Quote:


> Is there much you can do in the Nvidia control panel to play with vibrancy? I've heard that can help with TN and the colours quite a bit.


Yes mate, I have set vibrancy to 60% which helps!


----------



## helix7

Nice review, many thanks Darylrese! I sent back my pg279q and will consider this one as I am a Dell fan in general.


----------



## Darylrese

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *helix7*
> 
> Nice review, many thanks Darylrese! I sent back my pg279q and will consider this one as I am a Dell fan in general.


No problem, glad you liked it!

What problems did you have with the PG279Q? Usual glow / BLB no doubt. That's if you were lucky enough to get one without dirt / dead pixels.


----------



## helix7

Dead pixel, bits of dirt under screen and massive glow/blb, I posted about it in the other thread a while ago. Not acceptable! Anyways, this is the place to talk about this new Dell, seems very nice!


----------



## Darylrese

Yep all the problems I had then.

Yes if you don't mind going back to TN, this is probably as good as its going to get at the moment. I haven't noticed any issues. No BLB, No dead pixels, No dust, No vertical lines etc. Very happy with my Dell.

After playing with the settings, this is what I think looks good:

Contrast : 50
Brightness : 45
Nvidia Digital Vibrancy: 60%

Will wait for the TFT Central review and adjust them if needed.


----------



## Piospi

Do any of the current owners can tell me what is the temperature of the monitor (warm or hot) after long use?


----------



## CallsignVega

Just ordered this monitor to compare directly against the TN Swift. Ordered through Newegg for $699. Didn't use the Amazon 3rd party seller that had it for cheaper. Horrible restocking fee's even if it's defective.

I was just thinking how if they applied the 165 Hz to this much faster TN panel instead of the AUOptronics IPS which can't properly deal with it, it would have been much better.


----------



## Waro

Nice! I look forward to the comparison!


----------



## h3lp

just ordered mine here http://www.computeruniverse.ru/products/90624285/dell-s2716dg.asp very cheap ! ger site

i think it will be the 1st s2716dg in Russia







, so i have to make a youtube review


----------



## Darylrese

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Piospi*
> 
> Do any of the current owners can tell me what is the temperature of the monitor (warm or hot) after long use?


Can't tell you at the moment mate as its been a very busy weekend for me and I haven't had much time to use it. I usually only game for an hour or so at a time, so I might not be the best person for this.


----------



## l88bastar

Is the AG coating on this the same as the Rog Swift?


----------



## Deadeye

It's similar, maybe a hair less then Swift but definitely not more. I will post more comparison to my X34 later.


----------



## electro2u

I just ordered from Amazon proper but they are out of stock, will see how long until they get more in.
I always wanted a Swift but kept getting scared away from reports of QC issues. I like TN just fine for gaming and it should make a nice partner for my Catleap, which sadly won't do 120Hz anymore.
Had to make sure got prime shipping and return policy so had to pass on the 3rd party seller.

Edit: I chickened out again. If there were a bunch of games I actually wanted to play, I'd do it.


----------



## MistaSparkul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *electro2u*
> 
> I just ordered from Amazon proper but they are out of stock, will see how long until they get more in.
> I always wanted a Swift but kept getting scared away from reports of QC issues. I like TN just fine for gaming and it should make a nice partner for my Catleap, which sadly won't do 120Hz anymore.
> Had to make sure got prime shipping and return policy so had to pass on the 3rd party seller.
> 
> Edit: I chickened out again. If there were a bunch of games I actually wanted to play, I'd do it.


Come on man Fallout 4 don't need any other games for now


----------



## khemist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> Yep all the problems I had then.
> 
> Yes if you don't mind going back to TN, this is probably as good as its going to get at the moment. I haven't noticed any issues. No BLB, No dead pixels, No dust, No vertical lines etc. Very happy with my Dell.
> 
> After playing with the settings, this is what I think looks good:
> 
> Contrast : 50
> Brightness : 45
> Nvidia Digital Vibrancy: 60%
> 
> Will wait for the TFT Central review and adjust them if needed.


Really?, my brightness is at 11 and thats too much i feel... i guess i'm more sensitive to brightness.


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HunterKen7*
> 
> I tried, but the shots I took looked nothing like what I really saw. I didn't want to post them. Maybe I'm just not using my camera correctly. I can definitely say the colors are not as vibrant as the Acer. Note: I haven't touched any settings other than brightness.


Guys, you can't compare quality of IPS and TN panel. I had both, and XB270HU is much better than PG278Q. Believe me. PG278Q looked like crap in comparison with Acer. Who want a great image quality, DO NOT BUY TN. It has horrible gama/color shift and very poor angles.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *khemist*
> 
> Really?, my brightness is at 11 and thats too much i feel... i guess i'm more sensitive to brightness.


Everyone is different, for me 50 - 60% is fine... 11 would be craziness. Set it as you like it...


----------



## atomicus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> Guys, you can't compare quality of IPS and TN panel. I had both, and XB270HU is much better than PG278Q. Believe me. PG278Q looked like crap in comparison with Acer. Who want a great image quality, DO NOT BUY TN. It has horrible gama/color shift and very poor angles.
> Everyone is different, for me 50 - 60% is fine... 11 would be craziness. Set it as you like it...


Although I personally agree, I can't deal with TN myself, it is subjective, especially if you've been used to TN all your life as many people have. Plus for some people speed is everything, so if someone is looking for an IPS Freesync/G-Sync monitor, there choice is limited, and many of those choices have serious issues such as glow and bleed, as we've seen. In an ideal world, yes, IPS would be trouncing TN, but they are just not producing panels of a high enough quality yet.


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *atomicus*
> 
> Although I personally agree, I can't deal with TN myself, it is subjective, especially if you've been used to TN all your life as many people have. Plus for some people speed is everything, so if someone is looking for an IPS Freesync/G-Sync monitor, there choice is limited, and many of those choices have serious issues such as glow and bleed, as we've seen. In an ideal world, yes, IPS would be trouncing TN, but they are just not producing panels of a high enough quality yet.


I agree. Problem is also these 144Hz IPS panels can't beat 60Hz panel from LG or Samsung in uniformity. Besides glow and bleed, seems Asus has serious problem with uniformity as well. I have LG and max. luminance variance is 10%. This Asus has up to 30%. Maybe I could live with that but there is annoying yellow tint in half top of the screen which is not acceptable.

Look at this post I've posted in PG thread:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1558309/various-asus-debuts-rog-swift-pg279q-144hz-ips-and-g-sync/4250#post_24587446


----------



## Darylrese

There are so many issues with fast IPS panels at the moment and even some TN panels that I feel lucky the Dell is so far problem free!

Like I said in my video, its a great monitor for this moment in time and when the IPS / OLED technology progresses and companies actually get their act together and produce good quality products, I will look to buy one then.

I look forward to seeing if anyone in here can compare the Dell to any IPS monitor so we can see side by side how washed out it is compared to the IPS, but I don't think its so bad.

If it continues to be fine this week, i'll keep it for sure


----------



## atomicus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> I look forward to seeing if anyone in here can compare the Dell to any IPS monitor so we can see side by side how washed out it is compared to the IPS, but I don't think its so bad.


I'd be particularly interested in this, although ultimately you're relying on someone's view and perspective in the real world, as pictures/video really don't tell the whole story. Ultimately though, the current crop of so-called "premium" IPS panels really are one big lottery, so for gaming focused use the Dell certainly would appear the best option.


----------



## skywalker99

couldn't disagree more. not all TN panels are equal. some TN panels are rubbish but the same goes with IPS panels.
IPS panels will generally give over saturated colours and better viewing angles but saturated does not mean good to me. I prefer more natural colours.

I have asus rog swift pg278q and as long as you sit in front the picture quality is top notch. I had IPS dell in the past (albeit 1080p) and at work I have HP ZR2440w IPS and swift's PQ is much better to me. Glow from the corners on majority of IPS displays is absolutely immersion breaking in games. and 60hz is just painful to watch once you've experienced 100hz/fps+.


----------



## misiak

Guys, the main problem with IPS are not saturated colors or viewing angles. Main problem is uniformity across the screen. You should know that every TN panel 27" + will have vertical gama shift - it mean top of the screen darker then rest. And sides of the screen will be brighter with yellow tint. At least the ones from AUO... If you are OK with that then go ahead but for me it was unacceptable. Also not all IPS must have glow. For example, my XB270HU has left top and left bottom corners with NO glow. If all corners would be like this, it would be a kipper. However, it has bigger yellowish glow in right bottom corner and a bit in top corner. This makes it bad for dark scenes. If it is possible on left side, it must be possible at right. But in that case there must not be any BLB. All this is assembly issue and poor QC...


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> Guys, you can't compare quality of IPS and TN panel. I had both, and XB270HU is much better than PG278Q. Believe me. PG278Q looked like crap in comparison with Acer. Who want a great image quality, DO NOT BUY TN. It has horrible gama/color shift and very poor angles.


Sensationalism. One could easily note that IPS glow and back-light bleed are just as bad if not worse than gamma/color shift from improper placement of a TN monitor. Also forgetting the better motion clarity with the TN panel with it's faster pixels.

Just look how horrible that 8-bit TN panel is on the left versus the IPS on the right:


----------



## Stars

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *h3lp*
> 
> just ordered mine here http://www.computeruniverse.ru/products/90624285/dell-s2716dg.asp very cheap ! ger site
> 
> i think it will be the 1st s2716dg in Russia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , so i have to make a youtube review


Yes chances are very high it will indeed be the first in russia. And sure, go ahead and make a video review or just a video of it showing everything.









From what I hear so far, this will be the universal monitor for the majority of gamers, with top notch price given the quality and compared to other overpriced products which got many issues.

Mine is preordered from Amazon, once it arrives, I will make sure to report if it has any pixel inversion artefacts. Recently Ive tested 2 BenQs (XL2420G and XL2430T) which both have checkerboard-effect inversion artefacts during motion on the screen. The XL2430T has faint vertical lines additionally to the inversed pixels. You need a trained eye and have brightness set to 100% to see those artefacts clearly, but they are there on both monitors I had.

It cant be my system/cables though, since:

a) I tried different DP, DVI-D cables and

b) I had the the Acer XB270HU and Asus PG279Q here like a few weeks ago and they BOTH didnt have visible inversed pixel artefacts in games/desktop.

So yeah, BenQ still has issues with inversed pixels and they are truly annoying. Thats why it is my main concern with the Dell, but juding by user reviews so far, they dont notice anything in games/desktop.

@Vega- yeah the motion blur on the Gsync IPS monitors is noticably higher than TN. As to 165Hz on the Dell- yeah I also wonder why Dell didnt implement it, give the Gsync V2 module supports it. But maybe they just didnt want to overclock things and make sure everything works without any issues and decided against overclocking the panel/gsync module. Perhaps they will add this with a firmware update... that would be cool to try nevertheless. Although its just 14% higher Hz (144-> 165) and I doubt that there is a significant visible improvement.


----------



## atomicus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skywalker99*
> 
> couldn't disagree more. not all TN panels are equal. some TN panels are rubbish but the same goes with IPS panels. IPS panels will generally give over saturated colours and better viewing angles but saturated does not mean good to me. I prefer more natural colours.


Natural?? Errrr, NO. Why do you think all graphics professionals and photographers use IPS monitors?? Sure, you can push IPS further making it unrealistically saturated, but you can do the same to TN, just to a lesser extent.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> Guys, the main problem with IPS are not saturated colors or viewing angles. Main problem is uniformity across the screen. You should know that every TN panel 27" + will have vertical gama shift - it mean top of the screen darker then rest. And sides of the screen will be brighter with yellow tint. At least the ones from AUO... If you are OK with that then go ahead but for me it was unacceptable. Also not all IPS must have glow. For example, my XB270HU has left top and left bottom corners with NO glow. If all corners would be like this, it would be a kipper. However, it has bigger yellowish glow in right bottom corner and a bit in top corner. This makes it bad for dark scenes. If it is possible on left side, it must be possible at right. But in that case there must not be any BLB. All this is assembly issue and poor QC...


Exactly, once you get to 27", it's game over for TN regards uniformity and gamma shift... no way to avoid it. At 24" and below, it's far less of an issue. And yes, not ALL IPS monitors will have glow... I've had several where it was virtually imperceptible. No excuse for BLB though, and as you say that will be poor assembly and QC. These AUO panels are just rubbish and a sorry excuse for IPS.


----------



## AngryGoldfish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *khemist*
> 
> Really?, my brightness is at 11 and thats too much i feel... i guess i'm more sensitive to brightness.


I have my BenQ at 10 as well. Anything higher is too aggressive after hours of use. Seeing as my new panel has an AG coating, there is no need to push the brightness really high in my opinion.


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> Sensationalism. One could easily note that IPS glow and back-light bleed are just as bad if not worse than gamma/color shift from improper placement of a TN monitor. Also forgetting the better motion clarity with the TN panel with it's faster pixels.
> 
> Just look how horrible that 8-bit TN panel is on the left versus the IPS on the right:


That image shows nothing. You are comparing two monitors but you did not post what settings has been used for each panel... I can easily to make it opposite. I had at least 3 IPS panels and all looked much better than one you showed here. I had both 278 and 279 and XB270 and image quality is night and day. Every TN panel has visible gama/color shifts and it looks just bad for serious work. If you want only play, then quality TN is better choice. And don't forget for pixel inversion.

But everybody can make his own decision. I'm not going persuade that IPS is better than TN. For me it's much better and I said why. Glow depends on quality and slight silverfish glow is not a problem at all. If you have yellow, then yes, it's a problem and you should return.


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *atomicus*
> 
> Natural?? Errrr, NO. Why do you think all graphics professionals and photographers use IPS monitors?? Sure, you can push IPS further making it unrealistically saturated, but you can do the same to TN, just to a lesser extent.
> Exactly, once you get to 27", it's game over for TN regards uniformity and gamma shift... no way to avoid it. At 24" and below, it's far less of an issue. And yes, not ALL IPS monitors will have glow... I've had several where it was virtually imperceptible. No excuse for BLB though, and as you say that will be poor assembly and QC. These AUO panels are just rubbish and a sorry excuse for IPS.


This. I wonder if these people ever had an IPS panel when saying this bs. Like how many people try to defend TN technology. Yes, they have no glow and slightly faster response time, but it ends here.

Glow... according latest observation and confirmation from PG users, the yellow glow is a FAULT. Glow is SILVERSIH. If the glow is yellow, there is some bleed causing this and it's ready for replacement. Whoever accept this, accepts a faulty display. There trash AUO panels makes only a bad name to IPS technology. They are able to produce good one, there are many users who have minimal silverfish glow, unfortunately the change to get one is very low because companies like Asus, Acer accept these faulty panels. I think that's the reason why Dell decided to go with TN panels instead on IPS. TN have far less problems but it does not mean they are better.


----------



## Benny89

Thanks for pictures guys and further comments on new Dell are appreciated!

Dell is my solid alternative if my third PG279Q will fail me like my previous 2.

Any news on TFT review?


----------



## Deadeye

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benny89*
> 
> Thanks for pictures guys and further comments on new Dell are appreciated!
> 
> Dell is my solid alternative if my third PG279Q will fail me like my previous 2.
> 
> Any news on TFT review?


I have this monitor, still testing it out and comparing to my X34, but what i will say, go with Dell i have it and no no no issues. I will post more comparison hopefuly this week, just supper busy, but what i will say, i'm sending my X34 back and Dell is better then PG278Q. I would definitely recommend Dell.

For colours, out of the box Dell Gamma is really low colours are washed out. But go to nVidia and change Gamma to 60 i think and then Vibrance to 60. But i have calibrated it with Colormunki Brightens 45, Contrast 70 + Vibrance 60. And they are really close with X34

Right now i wish Dell would create 21:9 + 34" + 144hz + IPS + G-sync + X34 AG coating + Low Input Lag = and they have a winner.


----------



## electro2u

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> This. I wonder if these people ever had an IPS panel when saying this bs. Like how many people try to defend TN technology. Yes, they have no glow and slightly faster response time, but it ends here.
> 
> Glow... according latest observation and confirmation from PG users, the yellow glow is a FAULT. Glow is SILVERSIH. If the glow is yellow, there is some bleed causing this and it's ready for replacement. Whoever accept this, accepts a faulty display. There trash AUO panels makes only a bad name to IPS technology. They are able to produce good one, there are many users who have minimal silverfish glow, unfortunately the change to get one is very low because companies like Asus, Acer accept these faulty panels. I think that's the reason why Dell decided to go with TN panels instead on IPS. TN have far less problems but it does not mean they are better.


where is the information coming from on what color glow is? im not aware that glow is either blue or yellow but if it shifts due to viewing angle, it's ips glow and if it is present at all angles then its backlight bleed. Edge lit displays have backlight bleed inherently, as to when it's a fault or not is subjective, glow is also inherent to the tech and again is subjective, though I imagine there is a technical screen percentage of coverage affected that would define defective panels


----------



## Benny89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *electro2u*
> 
> where is the information coming from on what color glow is? im not aware that glow is either blue or yellow but if it shifts due to viewing angle, it's ips glow and if it is present at all angles then its backlight bleed. Edge lit displays have backlight bleed inherently, as to when it's a fault or not is subjective, glow is also inherent to the tech and again is subjective, though I imagine there is a technical screen percentage of coverage affected that would define defective panels


From us people who already owned PGs and returned them. I can cofirm that normal, means flawless glow on PG279Q is whiteish/silverish in all corners. Left side can have a little bit of blueish tint to it, but generally perfect screen has silverish glow in terms of colors.

Yellowish and goldish are faults and proofed of damanged panel. If your panel has yellow glow in corners, near edges (bleeding) or you right of left side of screen at angles has goldish glow istead of silverish/blueish- it is faulty panel and should be RMA'ed.

Also you can take a look at pictures posted by TFT central review and you can see that PG is whiteish/silverish glow. I can cofirm it as my last one was like that apart it got bleeding spot at left edge, which meant it's going back for another (final chance) replacement.


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benny89*
> 
> Thanks for pictures guys and further comments on new Dell are appreciated!
> 
> Dell is my solid alternative if my third PG279Q will fail me like my previous 2.
> 
> Any news on TFT review?


If you buy it I would like to know your opinion on gama/color shift. People here don't mention it at all as it seems this panel is free of this issue.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadeye*
> 
> I have this monitor, still testing it out and comparing to my X34, but what i will say, go with Dell i have it and no no no issues. I will post more comparison hopefuly this week, just supper busy, but what i will say, i'm sending my X34 back and Dell is better then PG278Q. I would definitely recommend Dell.
> 
> For colours, out of the box Dell Gamma is really low colours are washed out. But go to nVidia and change Gamma to 60 i think and then Vibrance to 60. But i have calibrated it with Colormunki Brightens 45, Contrast 70 + Vibrance 60. And they are really close with X34
> 
> Right now i wish Dell would create 21:9 + 34" + 144hz + IPS + G-sync + X34 AG coating + Low Input Lag = and they have a winner.


In which aspects Dell is better than 278 ?? What do you say on uniformity (luminance, color shift) typical for TN panels ?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *electro2u*
> 
> where is the information coming from on what color glow is? im not aware that glow is either blue or yellow but if it shifts due to viewing angle, it's ips glow and if it is present at all angles then its backlight bleed. Edge lit displays have backlight bleed inherently, as to when it's a fault or not is subjective, glow is also inherent to the tech and again is subjective, though I imagine there is a technical screen percentage of coverage affected that would define defective panels


Because some users here reported only a silverfish glow so why there should be yellow one ? only if there is some bleed from backlight. I never seen yellowish glow. I have some on my LG and is also silverish. this is much more less distracting than yellow one. Edge lit displays have backlight bleed inherently ?? This is BS, I have absolutely no bleed in in my left top and bottom corners... And no glow as well so what is inherit ? It's just assembly fault and poor QC...


----------



## electro2u

i like how you guys are panel experts after making a few personal purchases. IPS glow can be yellow and edgelit displays have backlight bleed because the backlights are right next to the bezel. This is why edge lit displays suffer from decreased contrast ratio (your black looks grey). TN and IPS both often suffer from backlight bleed and whether or not its a fault is up to the manufacturers specifications.


----------



## Benny89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *electro2u*
> 
> i like how you guys are panel experts after making a few personal purchases. IPS glow can be yellow and edgelit displays have backlight bleed because the backlights are right next to the bezel. This is why edge lit displays suffer from decreased contrast ratio (your black looks grey). TN and IPS both often suffer from backlight bleed and whether or not its a fault is up to the manufacturers specifications.


I will tell you it this way- if you have whitish/silverish glow on dark/black background IT JUST makes black more grey. It kind of blends in in MUCH LESS INVASIVE WAY. Whats more- any dark colors near that kind of glow looks kind of too bright or washed up. But it does only that.

Yellowish and goldish glow looks like somebody is pissing on your monitor and your dark colors during gaming. Now that is kind of distracting during gaming, right? Try to play Dark Souls with sublte silverish/whiteish glow in corners vs yellow....YELLOW. On black!

But if you are fine with yellow glow- cool. My last PG has ZERO yellow tint in corners and it looked SUPERB good in dark games. First one was yellow on corner and it was horrible.

So yea, take that as less "expert" way of putting how does it feel when you gaming. Brightning your dark colors vs pissing on your black colors.

I had yellow glow PG and silverish one now, and I can assure you in terms of PG- whiteish/silverish is correct one. Also bleeding on PG is always yellow.


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *electro2u*
> 
> i like how you guys are panel experts after making a few personal purchases. IPS glow can be yellow and edgelit displays have backlight bleed because the backlights are right next to the bezel. This is why edge lit displays suffer from decreased contrast ratio (your black looks grey). TN and IPS both often suffer from backlight bleed and whether or not its a fault is up to the manufacturers specifications.


I think you still not get the point. Then why my entire left side how no bleed and no visible glow from center position ???? Why only right side ? According your logic, all four corners should shine as a Christmas tree. Sorry but this is not an argument... This is a fault but you can just keep buying trash panel for astronomic price if you want. I can sell you, have two pieces with nice orange glow and couple of bleed spots. And I can assure you, those bleed spots are not only in edges....

I completely agree with benny... Why some glow would be silver and other yellow on the same panel ??? Do you have answer for this ?


----------



## Deadeye

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> If you buy it I would like to know your opinion on gama/color shift. People here don't mention it at all as it seems this panel is free of this issue.
> In which aspects Dell is better than 278 ?? What do you say on uniformity (luminance, color shift) typical for TN panels ?
> Because some users here reported only a silverfish glow so why there should be yellow one ? only if there is some bleed from backlight. I never seen yellowish glow. I have some on my LG and is also silverish. this is much more less distracting than yellow one. Edge lit displays have backlight bleed inherently ?? This is BS, I have absolutely no bleed in in my left top and bottom corners... And no glow as well so what is inherit ? It's just assembly fault and poor QC...


Dell is better, less pixel inversion, especially noticed that in BF4 locker map, but with Dell it's much less. Image is sharper, not sure maybe because Asus panel died. QC is better, remember how Asus had so much problem when they released it? Dell does not. I don't see any reason why any one should go for Asus TN when Dell it just works.

For color shift i think it's similar to Asus.


----------



## Benny89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> I completely agree with benny... Why some glow would be silver and other yellow on the same panel ??? Do you have answer for this ?


AUO Wizards.....


----------



## Waro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadeye*
> 
> Dell is better, less pixel inversion, especially noticed that in BF4 locker map, but with Dell it's much less. Image is sharper, not sure maybe because Asus panel died. QC is better, remember how Asus had so much problem when they released it? Dell does not. I don't see any reason why any one should go for Asus TN when Dell it just works.
> 
> For color shift i think it's similar to Asus.


That means you notice pixel inversion ingame with the Dell?


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benny89*
> 
> AUO Wizards.....


Heh, yes, only if they want make their customers angry. But why not if it is always "Asus or Acer" fault, no ?








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadeye*
> 
> Dell is better, less pixel inversion, especially noticed that in BF4 locker map, but with Dell it's much less. Image is sharper, not sure maybe because Asus panel died. QC is better, remember how Asus had so much problem when they released it? Dell does not. I don't see any reason why any one should go for Asus TN when Dell it just works.
> 
> For color shift i think it's similar to Asus.


I would say you had some problems with your swift, because I had zero issues with it except normal TN panel problem which is poor uniformity and viewing angles. Especially gama/color shift is annoying as well. But if you don't mind always position your head to get best picture and still not perfect, then I don't have any objections to that.


----------



## Darylrese

Uh-oh...I don't know if my eyes are playing me up but when I scroll up and down fast I think content on the screen shows vertical or horizontal lines?

I might be imagining it but it caught my eye scrolling through Facebook...does that sound like it could be anything?


----------



## Shadowarez

i get that on my Qnix 27" it could be a number of things best to use the ufo site for testing. give look up testufo youll find em,


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> That image shows nothing. You are comparing two monitors but you did not post what settings has been used for each panel... I can easily to make it opposite. I had at least 3 IPS panels and all looked much better than one you showed here. I had both 278 and 279 and XB270 and image quality is night and day. Every TN panel has visible gama/color shifts and it looks just bad for serious work. If you want only play, then quality TN is better choice. And don't forget for pixel inversion.
> 
> But everybody can make his own decision. I'm not going persuade that IPS is better than TN. For me it's much better and I said why. Glow depends on quality and slight silverfish glow is not a problem at all. If you have yellow, then yes, it's a problem and you should return.


The image shows plenty. High end 8-bit TN versus high end 8-bit IPS. Both displays are using TFTCentral calibration numbers. You said that the _PG278Q looked like crap_. Total embellishment. The Swift TN look's quite good. Every buyer must weight TN color/gamma shift versus IPS back-light bleed and glow. Having tested 100+ displays over the last decade, I was quite surprised at how good the TN Swift panel is. Completely blows away TN's of past. Calling it crap is absurd. Especially someone championing the XB270HU which has some of the worst IPS-type bleed and glow problems in the history of monitors.


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> The image shows plenty. High end 8-bit TN versus high end 8-bit IPS. Both displays are using TFTCentral calibration numbers. You said that the _PG278Q looked like crap_. Total embellishment. The Swift TN look's quite good. Every buyer must weight TN color/gamma shift versus IPS back-light bleed and glow. Having tested 100+ displays over the last decade, I was quite surprised at how good the TN Swift panel is. Completely blows away TN's of past. Calling it crap is absurd. Especially someone championing the XB270HU which has some of the worst IPS-type bleed and glow problems in the history of monitors.


OK, I didn't mean crap as a whole. I meant more gama/color shift is crap. I said for TN it has pretty good image but there is problem with this and pixel inversion as well. Viewing angles are just bad...

XB270HU.... there are users who have no bleed or minimal glow. Then this panel is far better than TN. Problem is that it is problem to get one. But TN can also suffer from BLB. There is no glow, that's truth but it has other issues. But when it comes to image quality you can't deny that IPS is better than IPS. Every panel has its benefits but for me a little glow or bleed which is visible only when lights are off and only if the image is black is more acceptable than gama/color shift all bigger TN screens have.

And those pictures you posted, my XB270HU does not look like that one on the right side all... so it is not fair comparison... Once again, yes, TN Swift has a great image but only in games. For more serious work in desktop it's not very good.


----------



## Darylrese

Can you guys watch this and see if you think you can see vertical lines when scrolling up and down on a screen? Its just started doing it but I don't know why.

You probably have to watch on youtube and HQ to see it.


----------



## MistaSparkul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> OK, I didn't mean crap as a whole. I meant more gama/color shift is crap. I said for TN it has pretty good image but there is problem with this and pixel inversion as well. Viewing angles are just bad...
> 
> XB270HU.... there are users who have no bleed or minimal glow. Then this panel is far better than TN. Problem is that it is problem to get one. But TN can also suffer from BLB. There is no glow, that's truth but it has other issues. But when it comes to image quality you can't deny that IPS is better than IPS. Every panel has its benefits but for me a little glow or bleed which is visible only when lights are off and only if the image is black is more acceptable than gama/color shift all bigger TN screens have.
> 
> And those pictures you posted, my XB270HU does not look like that one on the right side all... so it is not fair comparison... Once again, yes, *TN Swift has a great image but only in games*. For more serious work in desktop it's not very good.


As it should...it's a GAMING monitor. Anyways I agree with Vega that these new 1440p TN panels are far, far better than every other TN panel. Colors on the 2730Z I had were amazing and nearly matches my Acer, anyone who says these TN panels have washed out, dull colors is clearly doing something wrong because they do not. HOWEVER, the biggest downfall of these panels is the horrendous matte coating which essentially just RUINS the overall image quality. There's also the typical TN panel viewing angle issues but honestly it wasn't as bad some people make it seem, especially when gaming. Seriously how often do you stare at full screen solid colors when gaming? The only thing that stopped me from getting a Swift wasn't the fact that it is TN, it's the fact that isn't glossy.


----------



## slothiraptor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MistaSparkul*
> 
> As it should...it's a GAMING monitor. Anyways I agree with Vega that these new 1440p TN panels are far, far better than every other TN panel. *Colors on the 2730Z I had were amazing and nearly matches my Acer, anyone who says these TN panels have washed out, dull colors is clearly doing something wrong because they do not*. HOWEVER, the biggest downfall of these panels is the horrendous matte coating which essentially just RUINS the overall image quality. There's also the typical TN panel viewing angle issues but honestly it wasn't as bad some people make it seem, especially when gaming. Seriously how often do you stare at full screen solid colors when gaming? The only thing that stopped me from getting a Swift wasn't the fact that it is TN, it's the fact that isn't glossy.


Exactly, when i got my XL2730z the colors didn't look that great out of the box, but after fiddling around with the settings, the colors almost match my Lenovo IPS and the Korean IPS I had previously. I do wish the monitor had a glossy finish but after using it for awhile it doesn't bother me much anymore.


----------



## Darylrese

Yep definitely something not quite right here









If you watch the video I posted and look at the white search bar on facebook, you get vertical lines just like on the inverted pixel ufo test...does this mean my monitor suffers from inverted pixels???


----------



## HunterKen7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> Can you guys watch this and see if you think you can see vertical lines when scrolling up and down on a screen? Its just started doing it but I don't know why.
> 
> You probably have to watch on youtube and HQ to see it.


I tried the same thing in facebook and I'm not seeing that at all. Really weird. I am running 120 Hz in windows though. Are you doing 144?


----------



## Waro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> Can you guys watch this and see if you think you can see vertical lines when scrolling up and down on a screen? Its just started doing it but I don't know why.
> 
> You probably have to watch on youtube and HQ to see it.


IMHO thats the pixel inversion I talked about!







PG278Q users reported the same.


----------



## gzboli

@Darylrese It's hard to tell from the video but it might be the same vertical line issue the PG278Q has. See my previous post:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gzboli*
> 
> The vertical lines issue my #1 concern. It's the only issue that I frequently notice in games. Not everyone notices it (somehow) so I'm waiting for TFTCentral's review, where it should be visible in their response time images: Scroll down to PerPixAn images (Notice the after-images have vertical lines, which no other monitor has)
> 
> It's subtle, but it can also be seen on this test:
> http://testufo.com/#test=flicker&color1=808080&color2=FFFFFF&height=240
> On my VG248Q it is a solid grey background. On my PG278Q every other pixel is slightly darker. The numbers look even worse.


----------



## Deadeye

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Waro*
> 
> IMHO thats the pixel inversion I talked about!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PG278Q users reported the same.


This is normal, i believe X34 had same thing, i have some videos will post soon in more detail.


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MistaSparkul*
> 
> As it should...it's a GAMING monitor. Anyways I agree with Vega that these new 1440p TN panels are far, far better than every other TN panel. Colors on the 2730Z I had were amazing and nearly matches my Acer, anyone who says these TN panels have washed out, dull colors is clearly doing something wrong because they do not. HOWEVER, the biggest downfall of these panels is the horrendous matte coating which essentially just RUINS the overall image quality. There's also the typical TN panel viewing angle issues but honestly it wasn't as bad some people make it seem, especially when gaming. Seriously how often do you stare at full screen solid colors when gaming? The only thing that stopped me from getting a Swift wasn't the fact that it is TN, it's the fact that isn't glossy.


You know, some people use monitors not only for games







But I agree, you will not notice gama/color shift in games but in desktop it is painful. I never said it has bad colors. I said it has almost as good color as my IPS panel. What is problem for me is shifting and poor angles. And because I use monitor also for work (50:50) TN is indeed not for me.

You mean glossy frame or glossy screen ?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> Yep definitely something not quite right here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you watch the video I posted and look at the white search bar on facebook, you get vertical lines just like on the inverted pixel ufo test...does this mean my monitor suffers from inverted pixels???


Yes, it seems like a pixel inversion


----------



## HunterKen7

So this inversion thing can occur from panel to panel in the same model? And it can just start happening out of nowhere?


----------



## skywalker99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> The image shows plenty. High end 8-bit TN versus high end 8-bit IPS. Both displays are using TFTCentral calibration numbers. You said that the _PG278Q looked like crap_. Total embellishment. The Swift TN look's quite good. Every buyer must weight TN color/gamma shift versus IPS back-light bleed and glow. Having tested 100+ displays over the last decade, I was quite surprised at how good the TN Swift panel is. Completely blows away TN's of past. Calling it crap is absurd. Especially someone championing the XB270HU which has some of the worst IPS-type bleed and glow problems in the history of monitors.


That sums it up I say. Tbh both technologies are full of flaws. It's personal preference as to what is a dealbraker for someone. For me ips bleed, panel uniformity and overestimated colours are dealbraking. Which is exactly why I own panasonic plasma tv rather than led tv ☺


----------



## MistaSparkul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> You know, some people use monitors not only for games
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But I agree, you will not notice gama/color shift in games but in desktop it is painful. I never said it has bad colors. I said it has almost as good color as my IPS panel. What is problem for me is shifting and poor angles. And because I use monitor also for work (50:50) TN is indeed not for me.
> 
> You mean glossy frame or glossy screen ?
> Yes, it seems like a pixel inversion


Well if you want the ultimate all in one for both work and play then yes you are correct TN panels is a no go. You could always use a dual monitor setup though with IPS for work, TN for play and the Swift makes a good monitor for play. The screen itself is not glossy, it is a very grainy matte that destroys image quality so that's why I chose not to buy a Swift. Otherwise if it had a glossy screen or at least very light matte like the XB270HU I would have bought one for gaming.


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> OK, I didn't mean crap as a whole. I meant more gama/color shift is crap. I said for TN it has pretty good image but there is problem with this and pixel inversion as well. Viewing angles are just bad...
> 
> XB270HU.... there are users who have no bleed or minimal glow. Then this panel is far better than TN. Problem is that it is problem to get one. But TN can also suffer from BLB. There is no glow, that's truth but it has other issues. But when it comes to image quality you can't deny that IPS is better than IPS. Every panel has its benefits but for me a little glow or bleed which is visible only when lights are off and only if the image is black is more acceptable than gama/color shift all bigger TN screens have.
> 
> And those pictures you posted, my XB270HU does not look like that one on the right side all... so it is not fair comparison... Once again, yes, TN Swift has a great image but only in games. For more serious work in desktop it's not very good.


No bleed or minimal glow? That's subjective testing for you. I've had _four_ HU's including the three in the picture I posted. That's a pretty decent sample size. They all had quite significant bleed and glow. The black uniformity of this new 8-bit TN panel blows those IPS panel's out of the water.

Not sure what "serious work in desktop" is, but then again if I were doing that I would get a monitor focused on that and not these monitors that sacrifice a lot to be the fasted gaming displays.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> Can you guys watch this and see if you think you can see vertical lines when scrolling up and down on a screen? Its just started doing it but I don't know why.
> 
> You probably have to watch on youtube and HQ to see it.


That is pixel inversion. That is a byproduct of the panel being so fast.

To test, go here:

http://www.lagom.nl/lcd-test/inversion.php#invpattern

1. Make sure your browser is set to NO zoom (100%). If it's anything other, the test won't work.
2. Click arrow right once, it should say "Current: 1".
3. Minimize the tab so that you can move the grey box around. Note the vertical lines/pixel inversion.

This panel is identical to the TN Swift, so I assume the pixel inversion and AR film is identical. Only thing that Dell have changed is the stand/case/OSD and maybe some overdrive attributes. My Dell will be here in three days so I'll do a direct A-B comparison and keep the better one.

From Mark Rejhon:

Inversion issues (http://www.testufo.com/inversion -- try the various Inversion tests) are common on many monitors, especially 120Hz monitors. It has happened on the EIZO FG2421 and several other models.

Also try this one in Full Screen mode - http://www.testufo.com/#test=inversion& ... ity2&ppf=5 .... As you adjust the width of the browser window in this full screen version, you may see the location of the color flashing change, as the standard inversion pattern changes. This can cause the disappearance of green color that reappears in a different type of fine inversion pattern; I've seen inversion-pattern-switching behavior occuring on the older ASUS VG278H in the Inversion Uniformity Test on TestUFO, when resizing the window.

It has been an issue that has bedeviled LCDs for a long time (even IPS panels to a lesser extent). It showed up on the BENQ XL2411T, XL2420Z, ASUS VG248QE, EIZO FG2421. However, it did appear that certain monitor models has more intense inversion artifacts. I cannot comment yet on details on the ROG before the review release date, however, I wanted to chime in that inversion artifacts tend to be normal, while some displays may have it more intense inversion artifacts than average.

Most gaming displays have pixel inversion.


----------



## Shadowarez

well its still better then the swift i can wait mine comes in the morning sometime no more koren ips that cant hold its resultion anymore.


----------



## Darylrese

Oh bummer!

Its something I noticed last night and now I cant stop noticing it. I saw it again when playing BO3 too. The vertical lines actually expand across the search bar at the top of the facebook page during scrolling when examining the video close up.

Yes I have it set to 144hz.

So its not actually a 'fault'? Its fairly distracting. Anything I can do to stop it / help reduce it?

Its not something I noticed when using my BENQ 2420T 1080p 120hz TN Panel.


----------



## Piospi

It's sad, my "gaming" monitor - Samsung 2233RZ doesn't have this problem. Gaming IPS has flaws and poor quality, TN have pixel inversion. I don't know what to choose! :/


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> Oh bummer!
> 
> Its something I noticed last night and now I cant stop noticing it. I saw it again when playing BO3 too. The vertical lines actually expand across the search bar at the top of the facebook page during scrolling when examining the video close up.
> 
> Yes I have it set to 144hz.
> 
> So its not actually a 'fault'? Its fairly distracting. Anything I can do to stop it / help reduce it?
> 
> Its not something I noticed when using my BENQ 2420T 1080p 120hz TN Panel.


Try to switch to 120Hz, it is still there ?


----------



## Piospi

New video from youtube, beautiful colors as for me!


----------



## medgart

I just thought we have a winner here and now this








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> Can you guys watch this and see if you think you can see vertical lines when scrolling up and down on a screen? Its just started doing it but I don't know why.
> 
> You probably have to watch on youtube and HQ to see it.


What mode is that 1ms or 3ms?


----------



## Darylrese

Not sure, didn't think you could change the ms rating.

I did try 120hz and I believe it was the same but will do some testing to night and let you guys know the outcome for sure.

This test on my DELL shows vertical lines across the entire screen...taskbar and everything included but on my monitor at work, it has horrible flashing colours but no vertical lines. My work monitor is only 60hz though.

Can other Dell owners run this test and let me know if you see the vertical lines?

http://www.testufo.com/#test=inversion&pattern=uniformity2&ppf=5


----------



## MaXGTS

Does the 2716 include a DisplayPort cable or will I need to purchase one seperately?


----------



## medgart

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> Not sure, didn't think you could change the ms rating.
> 
> I did try 120hz and I believe it was the same but will do some testing to night and let you guys know the outcome for sure.
> 
> This test on my DELL shows vertical lines across the entire screen...taskbar and everything included but on my monitor at work, it has horrible flashing colours but no vertical lines. My work monitor is only 60hz though.
> 
> Can other Dell owners run this test and let me know if you see the vertical lines?
> 
> http://www.testufo.com/#test=inversion&pattern=uniformity2&ppf=5


http://www1.la.dell.com/vc/en/corp/peripherals/dell-s2716dg-monitor/pd.aspx?refid=dell-s2716dg-monitor&s=corp

Response Time:
1 ms FAST Mode

Normal mode is 3ms and I believe there should be some way to change it. Maybe this will have some effect on the pixel inversion?


----------



## Darylrese

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *medgart*
> 
> http://www1.la.dell.com/vc/en/corp/peripherals/dell-s2716dg-monitor/pd.aspx?refid=dell-s2716dg-monitor&s=corp
> 
> Response Time:
> 1 ms FAST Mode
> 
> Normal mode is 3ms and I believe there should be some way to change it. Maybe this will have some effect on the pixel inversion?


Hmm i'll check on the OSD when I get home and let you know.

No Display cable in included with the monitor. Only a HDMI cable weirdly.


----------



## HunterKen7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> This test on my DELL shows vertical lines across the entire screen...taskbar and everything included but on my monitor at work, it has horrible flashing colours but no vertical lines. My work monitor is only 60hz though.
> 
> Can other Dell owners run this test and let me know if you see the vertical lines?
> 
> http://www.testufo.com/#test=inversion&pattern=uniformity2&ppf=5


Yes, I have to look closely, but I can see flashes of vertical lines everywhere when this test pattern is on the screen. I run at 120Hz

Mine came with a DP cable. ???

The lines are still present when I use "Fast Mode"


----------



## Darylrese

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HunterKen7*
> 
> Yes, I have to look closely, but I can see flashes of vertical lines everywhere when this test pattern is on the screen. I run at 120Hz
> 
> Mine came with a DP cable. ???
> 
> The lines are still present when I use "Fast Mode"


Good to know thanks! Have you seen those lines in normal conditions such as the video I posted?

Any reason why you run it at 120hz?


----------



## HunterKen7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> Good to know thanks! Have you seen those lines in normal conditions such as the video I posted?


I have not noticed them in my normal use. I tried scrolling things really fast like you were and things look ok to me.

I now notice a sort of "spot" on my monitor that is brighter than the area around it. About the size of a finger print. If I scroll around a web page with a bright background, you can tell there is a brighter smudge there. I also noticed it a couple of times in-game. It shouldn't really matter, but it is messing with my head knowing its there.


----------



## Darylrese

Yep, once you spot something that's there, its very hard not to spot it. Same with these vertical lines. Also the monitor was covered in plastic so if you return, no doubt they will get fussy about it.

I wonder what's caused that spot?

Something else I have noticed is when viewing a black background from the side, the backlight is yellow. Not a problem just noticed it and thought it was different to I remember.

I hope this doesn't result in us both having to send these monitors back.


----------



## batmanwcm

God, I love the bezels on this monitor. The build quality also looks great and ****s all over my XB270HU. If my panel weren't perfect I would've absolutely jumped on this monitor, especially for the Black Friday price of $630. I'm a big fan of Dell monitors as well. Here's hoping Dell with releases an IPS version with the same build quality.


----------



## CallsignVega

Guys, as a long time tester of monitors I can say that I could point out a flaw in just about every model. Does the TN Swift and this Dell have pixel inversion? Yes. There are penalties for having the fastest gaming monitor on the planet and IMO it's worth not making a huge deal about. I know it's there but really only "notice" it under certain circumstances and/or I'm purposely looking for it. Sure there are monitors with minimal pixel inversion, but they won't be as fast.


----------



## ondoy

any difference between gsync v1.0 and v2.0 ?


----------



## CallsignVega

There is no such thing as G-Sync 2.0. The chip is the same as it's always been. The extra HDMI port has nothing to do with G-Sync and for all intents and purposes is "tacked on".


----------



## Darylrese

Ok so here are my findings:

Setting my OSD to 'fast' causes craziness including vertical lines and ghosting.




Normal mode I can see vertical lines on ANY fast movement







Here are some screens of the test and some normal use









After closing the test, the vertical lines remain!



When moving the mouse on a dark background, I can see the vertical lines clearly too.





Its totally ruining the picture quality. Very odd as seemed ok at the weekend when I first used it?? Is the pixel inversion test 100% safe?

Unfortunately its not something I am willing to spend £600 on so its going back and my monitor hunt continues


----------



## HunterKen7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> Yep, once you spot something that's there, its very hard not to spot it. Same with these vertical lines. Also the monitor was covered in plastic so if you return, no doubt they will get fussy about it.
> 
> I wonder what's caused that spot?
> 
> Something else I have noticed is when viewing a black background from the side, the backlight is yellow. Not a problem just noticed it and thought it was different to I remember.
> 
> I hope this doesn't result in us both having to send these monitors back.


I dont know what caused it. I might have just never noticed it. I bought it via Newegg Premiere, they better not give me a problem returning. I have 30 days with no restocking fee.


----------



## KreeSholVa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> Ok so here are my findings:
> 
> Setting my OSD to 'fast' causes craziness including vertical lines and ghosting.
> 
> .......
> 
> Its totally ruining the picture quality. Very odd as seemed ok at the weekend when I first used it?? Is the pixel inversion test 100% safe?
> 
> Unfortunately its not something I am willing to spend £600 on so its going back and my monitor hunt continues


Are you going to try another Dell, or another brand altogether? I don't recall seeing this on the Swift that I have, so I wouldn't blame this on typical pixel inversion. Either the unit you have is defective, or the panels that Dell is using are poorly designed to have constant inversion. I would be surprised of the latter, given it's a Dell... I should be getting mine tomorrow, so i'll have to look out for this issue. If is is systemic, I guess maybe Swift round 4 for me, lol.

Anyone else with the Dell seeing this?


----------



## Benny89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> Ok so here are my findings:
> 
> Setting my OSD to 'fast' causes craziness including vertical lines and ghosting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Normal mode I can see vertical lines on ANY fast movement
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here are some screens of the test and some normal use
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After closing the test, the vertical lines remain!
> 
> 
> 
> When moving the mouse on a dark background, I can see the vertical lines clearly too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its totally ruining the picture quality. Very odd as seemed ok at the weekend when I first used it?? Is the pixel inversion test 100% safe?
> 
> Unfortunately its not something I am willing to spend £600 on so its going back and my monitor hunt continues


Can you see this while gaming or only during tests and desktop work? Becasue if you can't notice it while gaming that it is fine for me.


----------



## Darylrese

I noticed it in black ops 3 last night as well mate







that mouse cursor is under normal use, not during a test or anything







can't believe it


----------



## Stars

@Darylrese- dang, dude. Looks like Im not going to buy it. Cant have a monitor with pixel inversion. Pixel Inversion for me personally is worse than having a couple of dead pixels somewhere near the edges of the screen, not quite in the center.

I absolutely hate those effin artefacts during motion. Especially after the XB270HU and PG279Q didnt have any of that BS, at least in desktop/games. They mighta had some sort in synthetic tests, but I dont care about those. I only care about everyday Desktop use and gaming.

So it looks like Im gonna wait for the XB271HU and probably give it a chance or two..


----------



## Ryzone

So does this mean all the 1440P 144Hz monitors are plagued with something bad?


----------



## Darylrese

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ryzone*
> 
> So does this mean all the 1440P 144Hz monitors are plagued with something bad?


Pretty much by the looks of it


----------



## Darylrese

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stars*
> 
> @Darylrese- dang, dude. Looks like Im not going to buy it. Cant have a monitor with pixel inversion.


I know man. Weird thing is when I used it at the weekend I didn't notice anything? I'm guessing nothing else can cause these issues other than the monitor?


----------



## electro2u

...waits for OLED to mature.


----------



## Stars

@ Darylrese - I dont know and really dont care. Simply because my XB270HU and PG279Q didnt have visible pixel inversion in games/desktop. (although they had other issues). And given that- there is absolutely no reason why other Gsync monitors (especially recent ones), do have those effin pixel inversion artefacts.

Haha its actually really funny in a sarcastic way. Like we dont chose to buy a monitor by its design/build quality, features and strenghts, no, we get to chose the monitor with the lesser poison.

Like what would bother you more: Pixel Inversion, bad Viewing Angles, bad AG coating, extensive glow, horrible BLB, dead pixels, dust/dirt under the coating?

My answer would be- I cant have inversed pixel artefacts, thats absolutely 100% sure. I do have the XL2420G now which I will sell later, when I buy a proper 27" gsync monitor. And the XL2420G has checkerboard pixel inversion artefacts during motion in games or even visible when moving windows in desktop mode. I thought its just some problem with the exemplar that I had and ordered an XL2430T which I intened to keep for console gaming- turns out it has exactly the same checkerboard artefacts during motion AND faint horizontal lines on top of that. Additionally it has very bad washed out colors and bad gamma at 144hz, which the XL2420G doesnt have. (the panel is exactly the same though)

So Im gonna sell both BenQs and probably later and buy the 271HU most likely and try to get one with low-decent glow and then gonna keep it untill OLED.

Again, the XB270HU and PG279Q had no pixel inversion in games, even in a game like Dota, which makes it easy to notice inversion artefacts, due to how the camera moves around the map, especially in spectator mode.

Looks like Im gonna have to prepare to return up to 3-4 XB271HUs unless I get a decent one before that, and then keep it untill OLEDs. Or if the 271 turns out to have more issues than the 279, then Ill consider returning the 279 up to 3-4 times untill a decent one.

However I didnt like the 279 I had here at all, the panel looked like it was squashed inside the bezel, at least on some edges it was visible that the panel kinda was under pressure of the bezel. Plus the thing that you can press in the bezel on the top of it doesnt leave a good impression in my book.

I think the 271 will have a better *bezel* this time around than the Asus, the Foot itself might be worse, but it wouldnt bother me because I got an Ergotron stand.


----------



## Darylrese

OK this is weird....

It's something to do with the OSD contrast.....if you keep it above 60%, you cant really see the vertical lines.

As soon as you lower it below 62%, they appear and the pixel inversion results are different too...How strange is that.....


----------



## Ryzone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> OK this is weird....
> 
> It's something to do with the OSD contrast.....if you keep it above 60%, you cant really see the vertical lines.
> 
> As soon as you lower it below 62%, they appear and the pixel inversion results are different too...How strange is that.....


So if you send this one back for refund, what are you going to try next?


----------



## Darylrese

Well I don't know. Its better now but can still notice them a bit.

Really need another owner to set contrast to 50 and try the test for me to see if they get same result.


----------



## mootpoint

I'll try it when I get home, and shoot some video. For a little background on my experience with this screen; I have never noticed any of these pixel inversion issues outside of that website based test (spent a good 20+ hours playing witcher 3 and dying light). As I had stated before, had I never tried the test, I would most certainly never seen these issues.

But I am also interested to see if perhaps I got lucky

Will report back soon


----------



## mootpoint

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> Well I don't know. Its better now but can still notice them a bit.
> 
> Really need another owner to set contrast to 50 and try the test for me to see if they get same result.


Gotta be honest, im sort of nervous to try this test, I think it was described as going "haywire" in a previous post - thats a good description.

Although its unlikely, part of me wonders about the slight possibility that the test itself is causing or at least "enhancing" the issue

-moot


----------



## Darylrese

Thanks mate.

You don't have to do the test, if you just set OSD contrast to say 50% and load up a black screen...move your cursor side to side and see if the cursor displays vertical lines on it?

I've just boxed it back up as either way unfortunately this one is going back for a refund


----------



## mootpoint

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> Thanks mate.
> 
> You don't have to do the test, if you just set OSD contrast to say 50% and load up a black screen...move your cursor side to side and see if the cursor displays vertical lines on it?
> 
> I've just boxed it back up as either way unfortunately this one is going back for a refund
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/quote
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> Thanks mate.
> 
> You don't have to do the test, if you just set OSD contrast to say 50% and load up a black screen...move your cursor side to side and see if the cursor displays vertical lines on it?
> 
> I've just boxed it back up as either way unfortunately this one is going back for a refund
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Will do
Click to expand...


----------



## CallsignVega

Are you saying there is vertical lines with no movement on the screen? That is definitely a monitor fault and not pixel inversion. Pixel inversion only faintly appears during _motion_ due to the slight voltage changes occurring.


----------



## Darylrese

Nah, it only happens when something is moving on the screen such as a mouse cursor or scrolling through content.

A static monitor isn't much use so its not something that I can ignore unfortunately


----------



## Darylrese

Watch this video in HD, That shows the issue perfectly. Basically any animation or movement that's fairly fast displays the lines. They are less visable over 62% contrast


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> Nah, it only happens when something is moving on the screen such as a mouse cursor or scrolling through content.
> 
> A static monitor isn't much use so its not something that I can ignore unfortunately


Man, you have really a bad luck. I told you do not buy TN. In any case, what is you opinion besides pixel inversion? Did you mind gama/color shift or were you fine with it ? What about angles. I'm asking because you can compare it with IPS you had.


----------



## Darylrese

The Dell design was fantastic. The viewing angles were fine for me and black was darker than the new gaming IPS monitors. Its a good quality TN Panel. Now I have gone back to my BENQ 2420T, the only thing I really notice vs the Dell is the resolution.

If I don't go for a replacement Dell, I will be on the look out for another IPS, just because it was sharper and colours were better.


----------



## Benny89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> The Dell design was fantastic. The viewing angles were fine for me and black was darker than the new gaming IPS monitors. Its a good quality TN Panel. Now I have gone back to my BENQ 2420T, the only thing I really notice vs the Dell is the resolution.
> 
> If I don't go for a replacement Dell, I will be on the look out for another IPS, just because it was sharper and colours were better.


Aaaaaaaand everything goes back to same one big conclusion about nowadays fast panels: TN or IPS, whatever...

*THEY ALL SUCK AND ARE CRAP.*

I would accept current IPS fast panels at price point of maybe 450 euros. Then I would say "ow, well...at this price point? I am ok with it".

But 850 euros or 650 is a *BIG FAT JOKE*.

Not even funny one......


----------



## Kfizzle

RIP another try for a second monitor.


So I am one of the lucky ones with a good XB270HU but was shopping for a second monitor. Had hopes for this but rip.

The bad..... where to start here lol

First anyone saying this TN panel comes close in color to the ips's in the new wave of ****ter 144hz panels I just don't know how you could come to this conclusion imo. It is not even close and I got them sitting right next to each other.

Second I bought a Dell that has dust in the panel coating, I mean really?

Third the AG coating is so bad on this thing. Any light colors have a sparkle to it. I kept thinking there was a plastic cover on the monitor that needed to be removed for protection in shipping but nothing. gg

Fourth there is a bar of yellow/brighter light going across the whole bottom of the display like backlight bleed. It almost seems the panel is being pinched in the housing.

The good.....

First it is built good and the panel housing is nice looking.

Second Ok the blacks look good but be sure not to change your view from directly in front of it or rip that also.

Third is I had no expected pixel inversion.

Fourth yeah got nothing but maybe my monitor is just a dud from Dell.

Also I only have the camera on my phone atm so sorry about no great photo comparisons.


----------



## MistaSparkul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kfizzle*
> 
> RIP another try for a second monitor.
> 
> 
> So I am one of the lucky ones with a good XB270HU but was shopping for a second monitor. Had hopes for this but rip.
> 
> The bad..... where to start here lol
> 
> First anyone saying this TN panel comes close in color to the ips's in the new wave of ****ter 144hz panels I just don't know how you could come to this conclusion imo. It is not even close and I got them sitting right next to each other.
> 
> Second I bought a Dell that has dust in the panel coating, I mean really?
> 
> Third the AG coating is so bad on this thing. Any light colors have a sparkle to it. I kept thinking there was a plastic cover on the monitor that needed to be removed for protection in shipping but nothing. gg
> 
> Fourth there is a bar of yellow/brighter light going across the whole bottom of the display like backlight bleed. It almost seems the panel is being pinched in the housing.
> 
> The good.....
> 
> First it is built good and the panel housing is nice looking.
> 
> Second Ok the blacks look good but be sure not to change your view from directly in front of it or rip that also.
> 
> Third is I had no expected pixel inversion.
> 
> Fourth yeah got nothing but maybe my monitor is just a dud from Dell.
> 
> Also I only have the camera on my phone atm so sorry about no great photo comparisons.


Did you even try to tweak the Dell's settings? Or did you simply run with the out of the box presets like most people do then come to the conclusion that it looks like ass. It DOES come close, I have an XB270HU and briefly had a 2730Z at the same time and yes the TN panel does come close but the matte coating just ruins it all. Plenty of people who own both can vouch for the color performance of the 1440p TN screens including display gurus like Vega. The ones who say the colors are not even close are the ones who most likely didn't even try to get them close.


----------



## KreeSholVa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> Watch this video in HD, That shows the issue perfectly. Basically any animation or movement that's fairly fast displays the lines. They are less visable over 62% contrast


I just tested low contrast on my ROG Swift, starting at around a contrast setting of 42 and going below causes this exact issue with the cursor showing pixel inversion when moving it fast, especially on a black background. Out of the box setting is 50; however, I do not see any lines when scrolling through content like Facebook.

I get my Dell tomorrow, I'll test it out tomorrow to see how it performs, but I imagine I will see a similar effect at some setting. Looks like a problem with the panel tech; though, some units might show it more than others. Individual mileage may vary, so to speak. But, IMHO, if it doesn't show up at ideal/standard image settings, I would not worry about it much at all personally.


----------



## Kfizzle

I played with it for a while yes. It probably is the AG coating just ruining the image for me and under neath the layer of glitter it is a beautiful ips looking image.


----------



## skiddierow

Been using this monitor since yesterday and enjoying it so far. Games look fantastic. I've seen better desktop monitors, sure (5k imac screen will ruin everything for you).

The AG is pretty close or same to PG278Q. It does take a little time to get used to if you're coming from a panel without it.

Colors are better than PG278Q I had out of the box.

No dead pixels from what I can see with 8 or so different colors in paint, no dirt under the screen.

I checked the extension inversion uniformity test, and see flashing and faint lines within the grey area. With my nose on the screen I'm not seeing it elsewhere.

My complaint with the monitor, is probably the top-edge dark / bottom-edge light effect is fairly evident because of the size.

I have it on an articulating wall mount, so I'll have to get some wrenches out to dial-in the tilt.


----------



## mootpoint

Here is my attempt to recreate what Daryl is seeing, perhaps im a little dense but I am not seeing any strange lines, when I get close with the camera I see pixels. It is also possible that I am just not sure what to look for, but thankfully it isn't severe enough so that I would notice.

If you click the vimeo link, go HD and or full screen its a bit clearer

moot


----------



## MistaSparkul

IIRC Darylrese did not have those vertical lines initially, but they showed up later so maybe you should keep an eye out for it. I asked my buddy who has the 2730Z I sold him if he's noticing any of these vertical line problems and he said there's none. Guess Darylrese really does have a faulty monitor unfortunately.


----------



## Shadowarez

I get mine tomorrow direct from dell so ill post pics. And do some tests see if ones coming fron dell are better or worse then other online resellers.


----------



## cpaqf1

Just received mine, way too bright out of the box for me, been trying to fix the image quality, has anyone got any decent settings for it?


----------



## Shadowarez

Would suggest tft but they havent got em to test normally they put out a icc profile so it should be around corner.


----------



## skywalker99

Seriously don't get what people are on about the swift's panel coating. In my opinion it was one of monitors strenghts! It def. reduced reflections and once it was on the PQ was excellent for me. The only (panel coating) downside I can think of is that it was a bit trickier to clean.

I'll be ordering Dell soon and if it's Swift less faults occuring every few months I'll be happy with my purchase.


----------



## skywalker99

My tv purchase experience some time ago thought me one thing: don't look for faults (in tv's/monitors) because you're going to find them. It's all down to your personal and subjective perception. I'm not bothered about coating, pixel inversion etc. But brighter corners of the panel, washed out colours are a no no for me. There is no perfect monitor the sooner you realise the better. People tend to forget that everyone hears and sees differently.


----------



## skywalker99

If I could change one thing about the Swift (and other similar monitors) apart from its reliability it would be ULMB support while using G-sync. That would be absolutely awesome

Can someone please confirm whether Dell has ULMB?


----------



## Shadowarez

I did a quick google srarch on that its on page 32 of dell manuel its supported.


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skywalker99*
> 
> Seriously don't get what people are on about the swift's panel coating. In my opinion it was one of monitors strenghts! It def. reduced reflections and once it was on the PQ was excellent for me. The only (panel coating) downside I can think of is that it was a bit trickier to clean.
> 
> I'll be ordering Dell soon and if it's Swift less faults occuring every few months I'll be happy with my purchase.


I agree, maybe they've changed something but my Swift had even finer coating than my former LG IPS (R.I.P.)


----------



## Muleman

Can anyone confirm that the Dell S2716DG does *NOT* come with a DisplayPort cable?
I'm sure the video review that has been removed stated only HDMI cable supplied.
Strange. Why supply a HDMI cable when G-Sync only works with DisplayPort?


----------



## cpaqf1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Muleman*
> 
> Can anyone confirm that the Dell S2716DG does *NOT* come with a DisplayPort cable?
> I'm sure the video review that has been removed stated only HDMI cable supplied.
> Strange. Why supply a HDMI cable when G-Sync only works with DisplayPort?


mine came with both


----------



## Piospi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Muleman*
> 
> Can anyone confirm that the Dell S2716DG does *NOT* come with a DisplayPort cable?
> I'm sure the video review that has been removed stated only HDMI cable supplied.
> Strange. Why supply a HDMI cable when G-Sync only works with DisplayPort?


Dell site:
Quote:


> What's in the box
> Monitor with stand
> Power cable
> DP cable
> USB 3.0 upstream cable
> Drivers and documentation media
> Quick setup guide
> Safety Information


----------



## Darylrese

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cpaqf1*
> 
> mine came with both


Yeah weird, mine never came with a DP cable so it was missing from new!


----------



## agisthos

I have an Asus swift and tried the Pixel Inversion uniformity test. Like in Daryl's video, it was vertical lines.

But that was only when using Edge browser = RED (unsupported).
When doing the exact same test in Chrome = GREEN (synced) there was no lines, only a slight pulsing of the dark green block every few seconds.

So why did the inversion uniformity fail in one case and was fine in the other? Because Edge does not support the higher frame rate for motion elements rendered in the browser? The pixel inversion issue is linked to frame rate rendering?


----------



## Darylrese

That's a point, I only testing it on Microsoft EDGE. I didn't try in Google Chrome.

For me though, if you set brightness to 50% and move a mouse cursor fast across a black background, it shows the vertical lines.

Again this was all done in Microsoft EDGE so can you try and load a black background in CHROME, set OSD contrast to 50% and move the cursor around fast and see if you get the lines?

MAYBE I just picked a browser that displays the issues. I swear I saw it in BO3 though.

If this is the case, I might unbox and try again tonight before I RMA for sure.


----------



## skiddierow

My monitor for sure came with a display port cable, about 6ft long. I had to buy a 10ft cable for my particular setup though.


----------



## agisthos

Well Edge browser shows up as being in error, not in sync, for the test. Perhaps this is why there is the pixel inversion, because the browser will not refresh at the higher rate, so there is a mismatch between the screen rate and the browser rate, resulting in the artifacts we see.

This may also explain why some panels have it and some don't... it may not be the panel itself, but the browser being used. If that's the case it would explain some things. I have not yet seen this issue in a game.


----------



## khemist

Mine just got collected, lets hope the next one is a keeper.


----------



## Cirice

After the Asus/Acer disasters i had high hopes for this one. With Daryl's review things looked very promising. But this inversion thing is holding me back. Daryl, could you test with another browser before you send it RMA? I don't use Edge, so it wouldn't be a problem if it's only in that browser. Otherwise it's waiting how the new Acer will turn out...


----------



## Darylrese

Yes, although I have boxed it back up, I think i'll take it out again for some last testing tonight.

Will try Google Chrome and a few other bits and report back.


----------



## Muleman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> Yeah weird, mine never came with a DP cable so it was missing from new!


Ahhhh... Thanks mate. I'm not going mad. I thought it was your review that stated it only came with an HDMI cable.
Asume you used your own?

Great review, but notice it has been pulled.
Change of opinion?


----------



## Darylrese

Ok so its back up and running....what do you guys want me to do?

I can confirm, if you keep contrast above 65% on the OSD and use google chrome to run the pixel inversion test, you don't get full screen vertical lines. Also scrolling through content seems to work fine too.

Please can people share their current OSD and nvidia panel colour settings so i can test further?


----------



## Darylrese

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Muleman*
> 
> Ahhhh... Thanks mate. I'm not going mad. I thought it was your review that stated it only came with an HDMI cable.
> Asume you used your own?
> 
> Great review, but notice it has been pulled.
> Change of opinion?


Nah, i have just set to private whilst i test mate so i don't give people a false impression if i decide against keeping it.


----------



## skiddierow

I tested mine with chrome. Contrast 52, Brightness 35, I only see vert. lines within the shaded boxes.


----------



## HunterKen7

What are we concluding here? Is it a fault of the monitor or Edge browser?


----------



## Darylrese

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skiddierow*
> 
> I tested mine with chrome. Contrast 52, Brightness 35, I only see vert. lines within the shaded boxes.


Put the contast above 62 and test again for vertical lines and let me know the result?


----------



## cpaqf1

It's weird, whenever I go afk and windows turns off the screen, moving the mouse doesn't turn it back on, I have to turn the monitor off and back on, I've never had this before, any idea ?


----------



## HunterKen7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cpaqf1*
> 
> It's weird, whenever I go afk and windows turns off the screen, moving the mouse doesn't turn it back on, I have to turn the monitor off and back on, I've never had this before, any idea ?


The monitor comes with "Deep Sleep" mode on by default. I disabled it to resolve this issue.


----------



## cpaqf1

thanks!!


----------



## skiddierow

Won't be able to test further until Fri. night had to leave for work, won't be back home until then.


----------



## Waro

Please test the pixel inversion in games like Battlefield 4 with high and low contrast! Maybe it only disappears in the browsertest but in games it remains, or the other way round ... the more I read about pixel inversion the more it becomes a mystery to me.


----------



## Darylrese

Well i just played some BO3 and yes i could see faint vertical lines again around the smoke coming from the gun etc.

Also i had a bright green stuck pixel near the middle of the screen appear but i managed to massage it out...weird.

I don't think it's uniform enough to keep at this stage.

I have to note a couple of other things too:

The coating on this monitor isn't the best. I cant describe it but it looks sort of like it needs a wipe but tried and no joy.

Also the more i use it, the more i don't like the washed out look of the TN panel overall. Yes it looks OK but its quite wishy washy in areas. I have always used TN panels, but i do appriciate now how the IPS looked if it didnt have the stupid glow.

The backlight on the left hand side is more yellow than the right but not too much to worry about


----------



## skiddierow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> Well i just played some BO3 and yes i could see faint vertical lines again around the smoke coming from the gun etc.
> 
> Also i had a bright green stuck pixel near the middle of the screen appear but i managed to massage it out...weird.
> 
> I don't think it's uniform enough to keep at this stage.
> 
> I have to note a couple of other things too:
> 
> The coating on this monitor isn't the best. I cant describe it but it looks sort of like it needs a wipe but tried and no joy.
> 
> Also the more i use it, the more i don't like the washed out look of the TN panel overall. Yes it looks OK but its quite wishy washy in areas. I have always used TN panels, but i do appriciate now how the IPS looked if it didnt have the stupid glow.
> 
> The backlight on the left hand side is more yellow than the right but not too much to worry about


Yeah, if you're continuing to see new issues as you use it, I'd prob send it back.

I'll likely do a bunch of gaming this weekend, and update my opinion. Played Vermintide, Mad Max, a little Fallout 4 (had issues with FO4 game engine itself, SLI / high refresh etc.) so far and they look great to my eyes.


----------



## mootpoint

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mootpoint*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is my attempt to recreate what Daryl is seeing, perhaps im a little dense but I am not seeing any strange lines, when I get close with the camera I see pixels. It is also possible that I am just not sure what to look for, but thankfully it isn't severe enough so that I would notice.
> 
> If you click the vimeo link, go HD and or full screen its a bit clearer
> 
> moot


Daryl (and perhaps others with pixel inversion issues) do my results look similar to what you see on your model?


----------



## Darylrese

Indeed it does look very similar.

Vertical lines across the object that's moving.

Happens in game too such as BO3.

Not really something i will put up with in a £600 monitor. I cant see how it is a 'feature'


----------



## Waro

I don't know what to buy now. All 1440p 144 Hz panels are made by AUO and all are crap. It's so sad. Maybe the Acer X34 or Asus PG348Q? They use an overclocked LG panel afaik.


----------



## MistaSparkul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Waro*
> 
> I don't know what to buy now. All 1440p 144 Hz panels are made by AUO and all are crap. It's so sad. Maybe the Acer X34 or Asus PG348Q? They use an overclocked LG panel afaik.


The Acer is not without issues if you browse the thread there, people have backlight sleep issues, scanlines, unstable overclocks, etc... The Asus isn't even out yet and won't be till next year and even then, who says it's gonna be free of the problems plaguing the Acer right now? Sadly no matter what kind of high end "Premium" gaming monitor you buy, you will be playing the panel lottery. Go for whatever drawbacks you are willing to put up with whether it's IPS glow or TN panel viewing angles and get yourself ready to return a few units till you get a good one.


----------



## DesmoLocke

I got mine and I'm liking it so far. The only negative so far are the washed out colors. Maybe I'm just used to the colors on my Asus VG278H.


----------



## gzboli

Check out your gamma on lagom. Some of these panels come with gamma around 1.7 and need adjustment.


----------



## Waro

TN colours and viewing angles would be ok for me, if there wasn't that damn pixel inversion again. Why do they release shi* like this? Do they think "Oh look vertical lines all over the Screen! Nice! Please add some dirt now, then it will be perfect."?


----------



## Piospi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Waro*
> 
> TN colours and viewing angles would be ok for me, if there wasn't that damn pixel inversion again. Why do they release shi* like this? Do they think "Oh look vertical lines all over the Screen! Nice! Please add some dirt now, then it will be perfect."?


+1


----------



## misiak

Because all these crap panels are made by AOU trash company. It's unbelievable what bad stuff leave their factory without proper QC. But this is also a fault of Asus, Acer, etc., they don't put pressure on them to make quality stuff. Seems people are buying so what for... Our only chance is to return, return and return. But this is not good situation for many retailers. They buy from supplier and if customer return a product within 14 days then they have only two choices. Either prove it's faulty product and return to supplier or they need to resell for lowered price as opened/used product. This is very unpleasant situation for retailer because who buy a used product from a small retailer? I know business is risky but this may ruin them. Of course big retailers as Amazon, Newegg don't care but it can be a end for smaller ones if they get back let's say 20 returns... If AUO is the only company making 144Hz panels then we will not move forward the next couple of years.

I'm still waiting for 1440p 144Hz AMVA+ panels with G-SYNC but I can only dream about it. Or ?







))


----------



## Benny89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> Our only chance is to return, return and return. But this is not good situation for many retailers. They buy from supplier and if customer return a product within 14 days then they have only two choices. Either prove it's faulty product and return to supplier or they need to resell for lowered price as opened/used product. This is very unpleasant situation for retailer because who buy a used product from a small retailer?


*That is acctually incorrect.* *THIS IS NOT HOW Retailer-Producer business model work*. Not at all.

Retailers (those who get products DIRECTLY from producer) *DO NOT BUY* monitors (or other products). They are authorized seller of their products. Retailer, like for example my Poland store Komputronik is Asus gateway to sell their products in Poland, as Asus do not have their own stores.

The deal between retailer and producer is based on *Revenue share*. Which means that store sells Asus product and they agree in agreement they both signed up for lets say 2-3 years that share is 70% (for example) on Asus advatange from sold product.

*Meaning that when they sell monitor for 850 euro- 70% of revenues is going for Asus and 30% for store*. That is normal deal between stores and producers. Producer is *NOT ABLE to sell their products as they do not have stores*. So they have to sign agreements with authorized retailers/stores who get percent from sells in exchange of being a way to sell product is particular country across world.

Same is for example with games on Steam/GOG etc. Agreement is signed and game costs 100 euro (developers price). Now GOG sells have for 100 euro and 70% is going to developer (lets say Warner Bros- 70 euro) and 30% to GOG (30 euro). That is how it works.

If retailers had to buy monitor to sell them than you would see MUCH higher price as they will need to get some money from it, right? So 850 euro price that is price suggested by Asus for their new PG would suddenly become 1000 euro so retailer can get at least 250 euro from it.

*WHICH IS NOT THE CASE as it is bad business model for everyone.*

So don't worry about returing. *Retailers who get monitors directly from producers (Asus, Acer, Dell etc.) DO NOT PAY ANYTHING for monitors*. They may or may not pay for shipment (depends from conditions in agreement) but they are sellers, and share revenue with producer.

*Also RMAed products (NOT ONE RETURNED FOR NO REASON BUT THOSE REPORTED BY CLIENTS AS FAULTY ONES) CANNOT BE sold again by retailer* (unless as "used" for example on Ebay). They have to be send back to producer, who can either repair them, scrap them or tell "it is ok, wrap it in new box and send back saying we fixed it". But retailer himself cannot sell this product anymore by himself. RMAed need to be send back to producer service. Of course producer covers costs as it is their fault, not retailer that product is faulty.

So if you return monitor- only producer loose. Retailer MAY loose money for shipment but probaby not if that is RMA of faulty unit. So no worries- return.


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benny89*
> 
> *That is acctually incorrect.* *THIS IS NOT HOW Retailer-Producer business model work*. Not at all.
> 
> Retailers (those who get products DIRECTLY from producer) *DO NOT BUY* monitors (or other products). They are authorized seller of their products. Retailer, like for example my Poland store Komputronik is Asus gateway to sell their products in Poland, as Asus do not have their own stores.
> 
> The deal between retailer and producer is based on *Revenue share*. Which means that store sells Asus product and they agree in agreement that they sign up for for example 2-3 years that share is 70% (for example) on Asus advatange.
> 
> *Meaning that when they sell monitor for 850 euro- 70% is going for Asus and 30% for store*. That is normal deal between stores and producers. Producer is NOT ABLE to sell their products as they do not have stores. So they have to sign agreements with authorized retailers who get percent from sells in exchange of being a way to sell product is particular country.
> 
> Same is for example with games in steam/GOG etc. Agreement is signed and game costs 60 euro (developers price). Now GOG sells have for 60 euro and 70% is going to developer (lets say Warner Bros) and 30% to GOG. That is how it works.
> 
> If retailers had to buy monitor to seel them than you would see MUCH higher price as they need to get some money from it, right? So 850 euro price that is price suggested by Asus for their new PG would suddenly become 1000 euro so retailer can get at least 250 euro.
> 
> WHICH IS NOT THE CASE.
> 
> So don't worry about returing. *Retailers who get monitors directly from producers (Asus, Acer, Dell etc.) DO NOT PAY ANYTHING for monitors*. They might or might now pay for shipment (depends from conditions in agreement) but they are sellers, and share revenue with producer.
> 
> *Also RMAed products (NOT ONE RETURNED FOR NO REASON BUT THOSE REPORTED BY CLIENTS AS FAULTY ONES) CANNOT BE sold again by retailer*. They have to be send back to producer, who can either repair them, scrap them or tell "it is ok, wrap it in new box and send back saying we fixed it". But retailer himself cannot sell this product anymore but himself. RMAed need to be send back to producer service. Of course producer covers costs as it is their fault, not retailer that product is faulty.
> 
> So if you return monitor- only producer loose. Retailer MAY loose money for shipment but probaby not if that is RMA of faulty unit. So no worries- return.
> 
> PS. If you see some store having higher price that producer allowed (like for example 950 euro for PG279Q) that means that this store is not authorized Asus seller and got monitor from another retailer WHO IS authorized seller and that why they sell for higher price. Popular in my country....


How do you know this ? Did you get this info from your retailer or it is only your assumption? Because today I have ask my retailer what they do with returned monitors. They told me if it's proven faulty they will return in to supplier but they need to accept RMA. Same situation is if I have a have a company and sell stuff. So I order from wholesale for wholesale price and then send to my customers. In this way I don't have right to return stuff within 14 days. Only if its faulty. Therefore I never ever buy such delicate stuff like monitors on a company.

So now if they refuse the RMA because product is not faulty they can't return them and have them on stock as opened/used and need to sell for reduced price. This is logical I would say or do you think retailers may without a reason return gods to suppliers ? No, they can't.

But maybe in Poland it works other way









*And one big note at the end: I'm not talking about authorized Asus retailers.....*


----------



## Benny89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> How do you know this ? Did you get this info from your retailer or it is only your assumption? Because today I have ask my retailer what they do with returned monitors. They told me if it's proven faulty they will return in to supplier but they need to accept RMA. Same situation is if I have a have a company and sell stuff. So I order from wholesale for wholesale price and then send to my customers. In this way I don't have right to return stuff within 14 days. Only if its faulty. Therefore I never ever buy such delicate stuff like monitors on a company.
> 
> So now if they refuse the RMA because product is not faulty they can't return them and have them on stock as opened/used and need to sell for reduced price. This is logical I would say or do you think retailers may without a reason return gods to suppliers ? No, they can't.
> 
> But maybe in Poland it works other way
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *And one big note at the end: I'm not talking about authorized Asus retailers.....*


I work in business and that how it works if you are seller and not just try to buy product from other store and then sell it for higher price.

Also- logicly: Asus priced PG279Q for 850 euro. Retailers sell them for 850 euro. If they had to buy them first from Asus (even if they didn't pay for shipment)- they would not earn any money. Or you as buyer would have to pay 950-1000 euro + for it.

Also Asus (and any other hardware producers) cannot do that (selling to retailers), simply becasuse (simillar to games and Steam/GOG) they WOULD NOT be able to sell their products at all. That is unprofitable- it would drive prices too high for retailers and for clients and in the end- revenue would be lower. Hardware producers need stores, retailers (Amazon, Komputronik etc. etc.) to be able to sell it across world. That is mutual need- one need another or business is not going and money do not spin. One cannot work without other.

That is why in any normal business model between retailer and producer you just have Revenue Share. Retailers give producer way to sell, and producers gives retailer way to earn money. Of course ALWAYS producer/developer takes much higher share. At least 60-80% on their advantage.

That is mutual relationship normal in business. Revenue share is why you can buy hardware at prices stated by producers, not higher. They simply share revenue with retailer for each sold product. Everybody earn money on it. Simple.

*As yes that is normal RMA/replacement procedure works*:
1. Client buys product online- has 14 days to return it without reason for 100% REFUND. No restocking fees in Europe.
2. Client sees that product is faulty but do not want to end agreement between him and store as he wants to try repair/replace faulty product. He DOES NOT want refund.
3. Client puts RMA in that case.
4. Store tells client to send back faulty product ON THEIR COST.
5. Client send product to retailer. Retailer checks if product is faulty.
6. Product proofs faulty- RMA accepted, client received correction to his bill. Retailer needs now to repair/replace product for client and send faulty product back to producer.
7. If RMA is not accepted and retailer says that product is not faulty: they ask client if they want it back or he wants refund (as he can still return product in 14 days without reason so no need to send it back to him if he will just return it again).
8. Client either gets refund or replacement. As he won't take back faulty product he just RMAed, right?

Normal procedures. Nothing strange. If RMA is accepted and you PAID for it- you just sit and wait for replacement while your money are still in pocket of your retailer. Most retailer prefer to accept RMA anyway becasue if they don't- client may just return for refund (as he has 14 days no matter what, no matter if RMA is accepted or not) and retailer lose money. That is why in 90% cases retailer prefer to replace unit. If they replace and client is happy- they have his money. If not- they have nothing. And, again- THEY DO NOT PAY FOR MONITORS. They just sell them.

Logicly- prices would be much HIGHER if they had to first buy product (lets say PG) from producer. That is not how it works.


----------



## gussboy

Can anyone comment on the colors? I know its a TN but I am upgrading for an Asus VG278H, which is an older model 120Hz 1080 TN panel.

Never used an IPS display so I shouldn't be biased towards its color reproduction. This pixel inversion issue has me a little concerned.


----------



## DesmoLocke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gussboy*
> 
> Can anyone comment on the colors? I know its a TN but I am upgrading for an Asus VG278H, which is an older model 120Hz 1080 TN panel.
> 
> Never used an IPS display so I shouldn't be biased towards its color reproduction. This pixel inversion issue has me a little concerned.


That's the exact same monitor I upgraded from!







They're sitting right next to each other. I can get some pics for you tomorrow.

From using it today, the S2716DG was a bit underwhelming. The colors seem a bit washed out. The OSD options are a bit limited. I have to see if I can turn down the gamma.


----------



## HunterKen7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DesmoLocke*
> 
> turn down the gamma.


I lowered the gamma in the nvidia control panel. Also I upped the digital vibrance a hair. It helps a lot.


----------



## Vegtro

Received mine today and got a dead pixel and some hard dirt substance on the screen that I couldn't clean off. Well that sucker is going back.


----------



## Shadowarez

Yeah iv noticed digital vibrance is set to 50% by default on my setup. Holiday today no monitor no joy :'( maybe tomorrow if it stops snowing.


----------



## agisthos

The disappointment for this Dell and the Asus monitor stems from the use of AUO panels. They are trash, cheap, and have washed out colors. Do not buy the arguement about it being a TN. Go look at the Samsung 750/950 series TN monitors from 3 years ago. They have incredibly rich colors and black levels compared to these 'high end' TN panels.

I wish Samsung and LG got back into the high end monitor sector, we would then see G-Sync panels of their own manufacture, not AUO.


----------



## Shadowarez

Maybe in 2016 one pc company can pull a saphire style deal like apple and bankrupt em hell someone ask douche nozzel apple ceo to pull a apple deal on AUO maybe then wed get proper panels.

cause as is it seems acer,asus dont care they get garbage and continue to sell that garbage for maxium $$$$.

but its also on us consumets for supporting them. If only we had hive mind then voting with wallet would work. But as it is if we keep accepting this practice we cant complain when we get trash. As all Acer Asus see is $$$$ rolling in.

im waiting till they release products that either maim or mortally wound ppl to see if that even works but i doubt it. Its the world we live in im sure that wont stop ppl from buying there products.


----------



## Darylrese

Yep so i can confirm i unboxed mine again last night and found the following:

Vertical lines could be seen in all browsers and moving graphics in games, no matter what contrast is set to. Contrast below 62% causes vertical lines to be shown in normal use like moving the mouse cursor.

I was underwhelmed with the colour production and the coating on the Dell after using it for a few days. My conclusion is 27" is too big for TN and just highlights its flaws. Colours were washed out no matter what settings and the image was kind of 'blurry' in comparison to a 1440p IPS.

I saw a stuck pixel dead centre of the screen which was flashing different colours but did dilodge when rubbing the area with my finger

Build quality of the monitor itself was excellent.

FAST mode (1ms) caused horrendous ghosting and was unusable.

This monitor DOES come with a Display Port cable and NOT a HDMI as stated in my review. Sorry, they look very similar!

I now have my 3 year old BENQ 2420T back in place and besides the resolution, it looks basically the same but no vertical lines.

Disappointing and annoyed no amount of money buys you a decent panel. I have a GTX 980 SLI, 5930k X99 build and have to run it on a crappy 1080p @120hz. I miss 1440p but at least this monitor is problem free and still looks decent when using DSR in gaming to 1440p.

Mine has gone back today for RMA


----------



## Ryzone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> Yep so i can confirm i unboxed mine again last night and found the following:
> 
> Vertical lines could be seen in all browsers and moving graphics in games, no matter what contrast is set to. Contrast below 62% causes vertical lines to be shown in normal use like moving the mouse cursor.
> 
> I was underwhelmed with the colour production and the coating on the Dell after using it for a few days. My conclusion is 27" is too big for TN and just highlights its flaws. Colours were washed out no matter what settings and the image was kind of 'blurry' in comparison to a 1440p IPS.
> 
> I saw a stuck pixel dead centre of the screen which was flashing different colours but did dilodge when rubbing the area with my finger
> 
> Build quality of the monitor itself was excellent.
> 
> FAST mode (1ms) caused horrendous ghosting and was unusable.
> 
> Mine has gone back today for RMA.
> 
> This monitor DOES come with a Display Port cable and NOT a HDMI as stated in my review. Sorry, they look very similar!
> 
> I now have my 3 year old BENQ 2420T back in place and besides the resolution, it looks basically the same but no vertical lines.
> 
> Disappointing and annoyed no amount of money buys you a decent panel. I have a GTX 980 SLI, 5930k X99 build and have to run it on a crappy 1080p @120hz. I miss 1440p but at least this monitor is problem free and still looks decent when using DSR in gaming to 1440p.


Man this makes me sad reading this. Why cant us gamer's have nice things







I'm waiting for people on the newegg stock on the PG279Q to see if the QC got any better with the US release. I remember seeing the MG279Q in store and I was like wow those colors! After seeing how you actually respect the IPS display and are starting to dislike the TN on the Dell even more, makes me think I should just try and find that decent IPS PG9Q. What are your plans going forward Darylrese?


----------



## atomicus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ryzone*
> 
> Man this makes me sad reading this. Why cant us gamer's have nice things
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm waiting for people on the newegg stock on the PG279Q to see if the QC got any better with the US release. I remember seeing the MG279Q in store and I was like wow those colors! After seeing how you actually respect the IPS display and are starting to dislike the TN on the Dell even more, makes me think I should just try and find that decent IPS PG9Q. What are your plans going forward Darylrese?


Forget that, the chances of you finding a decent AUO panel are slim to none, don't put yourself through the agony. Looking around at the various forums, it seems there are a lucky few, but they are like gold dust. It really is insane that there is no good monitor/panel with the features we want at the end of 2015... and nothing even on the horizon for early next year. What the hell is going on??! As mentioned above, I wish we were seeing more from Samsung.


----------



## Shadowarez

Weve grown use to fact quailty doesnt matter ppl will buy anything even turds. No matter how horrible the product ppl still fork over there souls to get it.

Heres the worst part all companys in Enthusiast business know this and will exploit it as long as they can.

Betting it cost asus next to nothing to make these monitors then they fired and closed any Qc department to save that extra cost.

Pretty sure that rma dept is some homless colony they keep locked in a basment only feeding them bread water every 2-3 days. Thats how you sell turds like these monitors and rake in millions while spending next to nothing.


----------



## Darylrese

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ryzone*
> 
> Man this makes me sad reading this. Why cant us gamer's have nice things
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm waiting for people on the newegg stock on the PG279Q to see if the QC got any better with the US release. I remember seeing the MG279Q in store and I was like wow those colors! After seeing how you actually respect the IPS display and are starting to dislike the TN on the Dell even more, makes me think I should just try and find that decent IPS PG9Q. What are your plans going forward Darylrese?


Yes it makes me very sad too mate.

I have no idea. I might just put up with my BENQ 2420T 1080p display and see what happens. I'm done with RMA'ing monitors to suppliers and annoying them. £750 is not a small amount of money to play around with and the hassle of taking it back to a shop for collection each time is wearing thin. That plus if the supplier disagrees with you on the RMA it can cost you a small fortune.


----------



## zehoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> Mine has gone back today for RMA


Well you could always cave in and pull apart one of the 144hz ahva panels and fix the bleed yourself ;-), but then you shouldn't have to for the price point it's sold at. Still running my qnix which had horrid bleed till I fixed it, now it's perfect except for the glow, pixel response time and contrast.

I'm currently waiting for an OLED with low input latency, hoping the 2016 televisions will meet that requirement.


----------



## kashim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> Yes it makes me very sad too mate.
> 
> I have no idea. I might just put up with my BENQ 2420T 1080p display and see what happens. I'm done with RMA'ing monitors to suppliers and annoying them. £750 is not a small amount of money to play around with and the hassle of taking it back to a shop for collection each time is wearing thin. That plus if the supplier disagrees with you on the RMA it can cost you a small fortune.[/quote
> omg then this dell have same issue then rog swift but cost more?well done for dell :S...pg279q have same issues then xb270hu...i don t know what is better buy right now for gaming only.fps genre


----------



## MasterElwood

First: let me say: HI ALL! I just joined OC!









Well - i did it! After reading 40+ pages i bought a 2716 - should be here next week - just in time for SW: BATTLEFRONT









I am scared as hell after reading so much about bad panels, lousy QC and PI - but i just can´t live without g-sync anymore.









I really hope my first unit will be ok...


----------



## Darylrese

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MasterElwood*
> 
> First: let me say: HI ALL! I just joined OC!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well - i did it! After reading 40+ pages i bought a 2716 - should be here next week - just in time for SW: BATTLEFRONT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am scared as hell after reading so much about bad panels, lousy QC and PI - but i just can´t live without g-sync anymore.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really hope my first unit will be ok...


Hope yours is ok dude. Just had to RMA mine for vertical line issue and general poor panel quality.


----------



## vetelko

Mine arrived today. Im really happy with it so far. No dead pixels or dirt under the screen, no BLB or glow. I dont see any inverted pixels in desktop or games, and believe me Im really trying . I must admitt, colors are not as good as on IPS, but with little tweaking its more than enough for gaming. I was choosing new screen for about two months, and finally i bought new dell. Before my purchase I ordered Asus PG 279Q as well, but after my order I called to web shop and I asked them to control dead pixels and BLB for me. Normally they dont do it, but I persuaded them, that it is better option than sending it back when its faulty.(its a small web shop, and they had only one left). Funny thing is, they called me in an hour or so, and told me, that monitor is not working, something must be with input ports. Best thing is I bought DELL on company withou VAT for 450 Eur. I risked a little because in my country when you buy something on company, its not possible to return it in 14 days. You can only RMA. So far so good, Im waiting for TNT central review for best color setup.


----------



## jrgray

Read this entire forum last night, and ordered a monitor as well last night, despite the comments/experience of Darylrese. I bought my monitor in Canada and I paid the extra $10 for 2 day shipping. Should be here Monday hopefully. I got this monitor for $699.99 Canadian. I am not going to post where I got it from yet as I believe the distributor who is a multinational is either dumping these monitors, or their system is showing the same price in both U.S. and Canadian dollars due to a pricing error. I did speak to them on the phone yesterday and they confirmed that the price was correct in Canadian Dollars. So I was charged $517US for this monitor with free shipping. I will post the link (they have many more) right after I receive the monitor. I was about to pull the trigger on the XB271HU for $1072CDN from NCIX, and was seriously thinking about the PG279Q but that monitor is $1199CDN from NCIX. NCIX recently changed the ship date on the XB271HU from November 19, 2015 to November 30, 2015 so that delay made me hesitant. Also, the NCIX site had a release date / ship date for the PG279Q, but that date has been pulled and it just says will ship when available. I decided to wait for these two monitors to ship and then decide based on reviews. I was also looking at the PG278Q as either a refurbished or open box and the best I could do in terms of price was $659CDN and I don't trust open box (probably a return), or refurbished with these, as the new ones are hit and miss it seems. I looked at the XB270HU at the home of the reviewer Ebert from HardwardCanucks and the build quality is poor, the shiny black plastic is disappointing, and the screen although IPS, looks fuzzy and washed out. I do not want a monitor with a cheap build sitting on my desk for the next 5 years. I was thinking about going FreeSync and I looked at the MG279Q which I could have got brand new in the box for $750CDN on Kijiji, but I passed as I have 2 brand new EVGA 980 SC ACX 2.0 in the box waiting for my Skylake build here and didn't want to sell them and buy a R9 295x2. A used 295x2 can be had in Toronto for about $600, in the box, with balance of warranty. I thought about selling one GTX 980 and buying this, and then selling the other GTX 980 to offset the cost of either the ASUS (PG279Q) or Acer (XB271HU) monitor. I just don't want to compromise too much on this build and going AMD is just not the road I wanted to go down. Also resale price is a factor and I buy and sell a lot. When I upgrade I sell my old stuff usually. AMD cards and FreeSync stuff are harder to sell and depreciate more. I know as I have been watching the used pricing for years now. Also, I have two monitors on my work setup now which are the Samsung S27A950D monitor and the Samsung S27B970 monitor. The S27A being 1920x1080, TN / 3D / 120hz and the S27B being 2560x1440, IPS / 59hz. The TN monitor is arguably the best TN Samsung ever made and was their flagship for a while, and the S27B is arguably the best IPS Samsung ever made as well (according to Samsung and reviews). Neither of these monitors suffer from anything I have ever read, anywhere. No dead pixels, lines, bleed, you name it. These monitors are top notch. They were both well over $1000 when they were released. I decided to go with the Dell based on the price and the build. I will take my chances and return it 15 times if I have to. Where I bought it has physical stores nearby for me to do a 30 day return no questions asked and a 3 year warranty. There is no RMA shipping to be done, and no restocking fee. I will use my Samsung S27B970 which is a phenomenal IPS monitor with excellent color reproduction for work on the right, and the Dell on the left for gaming. They both have the same resolution so my dual monitor setup won't have the issues it currently has with separate resolutions and I will be a happy guy. Thanks for all the comments in this forum so far. It made an interesting read. On a final note I probably wouldn't have noticed that the Dell existed if it wasn't for this forum. Thanks. I missed it on the http://www.144hzmonitors.com forum as I don't check it all the time and it was recently added.


----------



## medgart

So how many people on this thread have seen pixel inversion/vertical lines on their new Dell monitor so far?


----------



## DesmoLocke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *medgart*
> 
> So how many people on this thread have seen pixel inversion/vertical lines on their new Dell monitor so far?


I haven't seen it. But I've owned it for less then 24 hours haha. Then again, I won't go looking for it either.

As far as the colors are concerned, turning the down the gamma in the Nvidia Control Panel helped immensely, I will do some further tweaking to get the colors exactly how I like them. It already looks better than my VG278H.



*The S2716DG only comes with a DisplayPort cable. Well, the power cable and USB cable too.*


Excellent Dell quality. This is my second Dell monitor. I still have a 2407WFP I bought years ago.


(Please forgive the dirty VG278H screen, messy cabling, and Snickers wrapper!) I'm in the middle of moving my components around.


----------



## azncookiecutter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jrgray*
> 
> Read this entire forum last night, and ordered a monitor as well last night, despite the comments/experience of Darylrese. I bought my monitor in Canada and I paid the extra $10 for 2 day shipping. Should be here Monday hopefully. I got this monitor for $699.99 Canadian. I am not going to post where I got it from yet as I believe the distributor who is a multinational is either dumping these monitors, or their system is showing the same price in both U.S. and Canadian dollars due to a pricing error. I did speak to them on the phone yesterday and they confirmed that the price was correct in Canadian Dollars. So I was charged $517US for this monitor with free shipping. I will post the link (they have many more) right after I receive the monitor. I was about to pull the trigger on the XB271HU for $1072CDN from NCIX, and was seriously thinking about the PG279Q but that monitor is $1199CDN from NCIX. NCIX recently changed the ship date on the XB271HU from November 19, 2015 to November 30, 2015 so that delay made me hesitant. Also, the NCIX site had a release date / ship date for the PG279Q, but that date has been pulled and it just says will ship when available. I decided to wait for these two monitors to ship and then decide based on reviews. I was also looking at the PG278Q as either a refurbished or open box and the best I could do in terms of price was $659CDN and I don't trust open box (probably a return), or refurbished with these, as the new ones are hit and miss it seems. I looked at the XB270HU at the home of the reviewer Ebert from HardwardCanucks and the build quality is poor, the shiny black plastic is disappointing, and the screen although IPS, looks fuzzy and washed out. I do not want a monitor with a cheap build sitting on my desk for the next 5 years. I was thinking about going FreeSync and I looked at the MG279Q which I could have got brand new in the box for $750CDN on Kijiji, but I passed as I have 2 brand new EVGA 980 SC ACX 2.0 in the box waiting for my Skylake build here and didn't want to sell them and buy a R9 295x2. A used 295x2 can be had in Toronto for about $600, in the box, with balance of warranty. I thought about selling one GTX 980 and buying this, and then selling the other GTX 980 to offset the cost of either the ASUS (PG279Q) or Acer (XB271HU) monitor. I just don't want to compromise too much on this build and going AMD is just not the road I wanted to go down. Also resale price is a factor and I buy and sell a lot. When I upgrade I sell my old stuff usually. AMD cards and FreeSync stuff are harder to sell and depreciate more. I know as I have been watching the used pricing for years now. Also, I have two monitors on my work setup now which are the Samsung S27A950D monitor and the Samsung S27B970 monitor. The S27A being 1920x1080, TN / 3D / 120hz and the S27B being 2560x1440, IPS / 59hz. The TN monitor is arguably the best TN Samsung ever made and was their flagship for a while, and the S27B is arguably the best IPS Samsung ever made as well (according to Samsung and reviews). Neither of these monitors suffer from anything I have ever read, anywhere. No dead pixels, lines, bleed, you name it. These monitors are top notch. They were both well over $1000 when they were released. I decided to go with the Dell based on the price and the build. I will take my chances and return it 15 times if I have to. Where I bought it has physical stores nearby for me to do a 30 day return no questions asked and a 3 year warranty. There is no RMA shipping to be done, and no restocking fee. I will use my Samsung S27B970 which is a phenomenal IPS monitor with excellent color reproduction for work on the right, and the Dell on the left for gaming. They both have the same resolution so my dual monitor setup won't have the issues it currently has with separate resolutions and I will be a happy guy. Thanks for all the comments in this forum so far. It made an interesting read. On a final note I probably wouldn't have noticed that the Dell existed if it wasn't for this forum. Thanks. I missed it on the http://www.144hzmonitors.com forum as I don't check it all the time and it was recently added.


Pretty sure I'm getting it the same place, you forgot to get the education discount which gets an additional 10% off.


----------



## skywalker99

Ordered Dell today. Will report back next week.


----------



## misiak

Could anyone take a photo of pure white background from head on position ? Thx!


----------



## skiddierow

A few shots of mine I have on hand.. My phones cam is pretty meh though.


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skiddierow*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A few shots of mine I have on hand.. My phones cam is pretty meh though.


Thx. This look pretty good for TN. How can you see it with your own eyes head on ? I mean, do you see any yellowish tint at top or sides of the screen on white ? How is the overal uniformity ? If you browse the page is the contrast of fonts in bottom part lower so it is a bit hard to read ?


----------



## Piospi

From TFT twitter:
Quote:


> input lag results from the Dell S2716DG. 4.25ms total lag, about 1.55ms of that from response times, 2.7ms signal lag


----------



## HunterKen7

I got a replacement one today and the whole bottom edge is bleeding through. So sad. Also found a dead pixel while I was checking it out. Dammit. I dont know guys, I think I'm going to take a break from all this monitor shopping. So stressful.


----------



## skiddierow

It's the best TN I've seen personally. I'd say due to the size, looking head on about 2.5 feet away, about the top 1/8 of the screen is a little dark, and bottom 1/8 is a little bright. That's my only real complaint with it atm.

I see faint yellow tint on the side edges when backlight is really high (70-75), and also white will turn a yellow tint when looking at the panel from a 45+ degree angle, which is not an issue for me.

Uniformity is pretty good IMO


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HunterKen7*
> 
> I got a replacement one today and the whole bottom edge is bleeding through. So sad. Also found a dead pixel while I was checking it out. Dammit. I dont know guys, I think I'm going to take a break from all this monitor shopping. So stressful.


Man, so TN as well suffers from this ? You must have had a really bad luck. I had 278 and there was no bleed at all. These displays from AUO are really a crap.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skiddierow*
> 
> It's the best TN I've seen personally. I'd say due to the size, looking head on about 2.5 feet away, about the top 1/8 of the screen is a little dark, and bottom 1/8 is a little bright. That's my only real complaint with it atm.
> 
> I see faint yellow tint on the side edges when backlight is really high (70-75), and also white will turn a yellow tint when looking at the panel from a 45+ degree angle, which is not an issue for me.
> 
> Uniformity is pretty good IMO


Yes, me too but still not good for me as I need monitor for work as well. I had 278Q and I think this is the same +/-. I had the same observation as you, and I also think it is because of size. It was also the only complain but I couldn't stand it. Before I had IPS and this was night and day. If IPS panels would not have glow and bigger change for bleed it would be the clear choice. And because we don't have fast VA panels one need to decide between these two techs.


----------



## MaXGTS

Hey everyone. My 2716 arrived a few hours ago. This is my first new monitor in 5 years. I recently built a new gaming PC with i7-6700K & 980Ti. For the past couple of weeks I've been researching monitors trying to find one to pair up with this new system. Like most of you, the endless complaints about Acer and Asus quality control made my decision somewhat difficult. I finally decided on this Dell and so far so good. No dead pixels.

I'm new to G-Sync & ULMB, so I'm still trying to figure it all out. My first head scratching moment was with BF4 this morning. I wasn't sure what to do with the v-sync setting either in game or in the nvidia cp. Do I enable it or disable it when G-sync is enabled? Right now I'm running with v-sync completely off and it seems fine without any visible tearing.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaXGTS*
> 
> Hey everyone. My 2716 arrived a few hours ago. This is my first new monitor in 5 years. I recently built a new gaming PC with i7-6700K & 980Ti. For the past couple of weeks I've been researching monitors trying to find one to pair up with this new system. Like most of you, the endless complaints about Acer and Asus quality control made my decision somewhat difficult. I finally decided on this Dell and so far so good. No dead pixels.
> 
> I'm new to G-Sync & ULMB, so I'm still trying to figure it all out. My first head scratching moment was with BF4 this morning. I wasn't sure what to do with the v-sync setting either in game or in the nvidia cp. Do I enable it or disable it when G-sync is enabled? Right now I'm running with v-sync completely off and it seems fine without any visible tearing.


Enable G-SYNC in NCP. It automatically sets V-Sync to on in NCP, which is ideal since it just makes it so that instead of surpassing 144 FPS, V-Sync enables so you won't ever go over 144 FPS, avoiding screen tearing.

Whether or not V-Sync is enabled in-game is irrelevant.


----------



## Kfizzle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HunterKen7*
> 
> I got a replacement one today and the whole bottom edge is bleeding through. So sad. Also found a dead pixel while I was checking it out. Dammit. I dont know guys, I think I'm going to take a break from all this monitor shopping. So stressful.


I had the same issue on mine, the whole bottom of the screen had yellow light or some kind of bleed from the panel being pinched, If I squeezed the housing it would go away in some of the area around it where I was squeezing.

Also to add to this thread. My old s27a750d @1080p had so much better looking color then I could get this thing to but now that I think about it that monitor was glossy with no heavy ag coating.


----------



## mario64

Hi all. First time poster here. Just got my S2716DG today. Coming from an old LG 1080p monitor I'm blown away! It's beautiful. I've never used G-Sync before though. Here's what I did to set it up.

Connected to my GTX 980 via display port
Windows recognized and set res to 1440p
Via nvidia CP I set refresh rate to 144 and enabled g sync for both full screen and desktop mode

Is this correct? Did I miss anything? The one odd thing I noticed when I launched WoW was some flickering or 'strobing' in the background. Is that normal? I disabled vsync in the game and set max foreground fps to 144.

Thanks in advance for any help!


----------



## DrSnuggles

Hi there,

can any of you compare the response times/motion blur of the panel-type used in the S2716DG/PG278Q to those used in the PG279Q/XB270HU?
According to TFTCentral, the TN-Panels have marginally better response times, but is that something one would notice at all?
I'm not talking about input lag, just motion clarity (without ULMB). Those PixPerAn Images from TFTCentral seem pretty similar, but does the S2716DG
actually feel faster than those IPS-Panels? I'm asking, because I've already looked at the Acer XB270HA (TN-Panel) as well as the BenQ XR3501 (AMVA-Panel),
and even though both run at 144hz, motion seemed way smoother on the XB27HA. The XR3501 is rated at 4ms GtG, but CtC Transitions are sort of slow
(according to prad.de), so I guess that might cause some blurring?

What do you guys think? Is there a perceivable differnce in motion blur between the 1440p/144hz TN and IPS panels?


----------



## Darylrese

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HunterKen7*
> 
> I got a replacement one today and the whole bottom edge is bleeding through. So sad. Also found a dead pixel while I was checking it out. Dammit. I dont know guys, I think I'm going to take a break from all this monitor shopping. So stressful.


Don't blame you, same for me. Fed up with it


----------



## HunterKen7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kfizzle*
> 
> I had the same issue on mine, the whole bottom of the screen had yellow light or some kind of bleed from the panel being pinched, If I squeezed the housing it would go away in some of the area around it where I was squeezing.


Yup, I could squeeze the bottom of the panel and the bleed went away. As soon as I released it, the bleed came back. I looked on the back for some screws to I could maybe tighten them, but there were none to be found. What a let down.


----------



## MaXGTS

Is there an ICC profile available yet? Been searching google and found nothing so far.


----------



## MistaSparkul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *agisthos*
> 
> The disappointment for this Dell and the Asus monitor stems from the use of AUO panels. They are trash, cheap, and have washed out colors. Do not buy the arguement about it being a TN. Go look at the Samsung 750/950 series TN monitors from 3 years ago. They have incredibly rich colors and black levels compared to these 'high end' TN panels.
> 
> I wish Samsung and LG got back into the high end monitor sector, we would then see G-Sync panels of their own manufacture, not AUO.


What sucks is that AUO has shown they are capable of making a decent panel. The BenQ 3201PT uses an AUO 4k AHVA panel and it is well regarded by many as the best bang for the buck 32 inch 4k monitor. It has been shown to have very little glow and just overall a decent quality panel...why can't they do the same with all of their 1440p 144hz offerings?


----------



## jrgray

On the phone right now with Microsoft processing a 10% credit! Thank You!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MaXGTS

I'm still a little confused what the advantage of G-Sync is. I'm playing BF4 at [email protected] When the framerate dips below 80 fps, the game is no where near as smooth as when it's above 100 fps. I thought with g-sync enabled, I wouldn't be able to tell the difference between 144 fps and 40 fps. I can definitely tell the difference. Can someone please explain. Thanks.


----------



## DesmoLocke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> Could anyone take a photo of pure white background from head on position ? Thx!






Granted I am still tweaking the color settings. I am so far very happy with the monitor.


----------



## gussboy

I am getting some strange mouse trail artifacts (pixel inversion?) on an white backgrounds (ex: a web page)

Currently my brightness is at 30 and contrast at 65. I also lowered my Nvidia control panel gamma from 1 down to .91.

I have some minor backlight bleed along the bottom of my screen on dark backgrounds. Also I have one dead pixel around the middle of my screen.

Should I send it back for a replacement due to the backlight and 1 dead pixel you think?


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaXGTS*
> 
> I'm still a little confused what the advantage of G-Sync is. I'm playing BF4 at [email protected] When the framerate dips below 80 fps, the game is no where near as smooth as when it's above 100 fps. I thought with g-sync enabled, I wouldn't be able to tell the difference between 144 fps and 40 fps. I can definitely tell the difference. Can someone please explain. Thanks.


People often have this misconception about G-Sync. 40 FPS is crappy no matter how you cut it. More explanation:

http://www.geforce.com/hardware/technology/g-sync/technology


----------



## MistaSparkul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaXGTS*
> 
> I'm still a little confused what the advantage of G-Sync is. I'm playing BF4 at [email protected] When the framerate dips below 80 fps, the game is no where near as smooth as when it's above 100 fps. I thought with g-sync enabled, I wouldn't be able to tell the difference between 144 fps and 40 fps. I can definitely tell the difference. Can someone please explain. Thanks.


gsync only removes any stutters or tearing, but it is not going to make a low frame rate feel like a high one. Don't listen to all the people who say they no longer tell a difference between 40 fps and 60 thanks to gsync. Those people were never serious gamers to begin with and are completely clueless including the vast majority of youtubers who say that 40fps is now all you need thanks to gsync. Gsync is does not do some magical frame rate interpolation to make lower fps appear like higher ones, it only removes stutters and tears at ANY frame rate within it's effective range. At the end of day 40 fps is still 40 fps and it sucks whether you have gsync or not.


----------



## MaXGTS

Thanks for clearing that up. I'm still experimenting with all the settings, playing BF4 with and without gsync. I think one of the reasons I don't see a big difference is because I'm able to maintain high framerates. As I said earlier, I'm using an i7-6700K and EVGA 980Ti FTW. Most of the time I'm pretty close to 144 fps. It's only my first day with 1440p and G-Sync. Just need time to get adjusted to this new experience.


----------



## MistaSparkul

Yeah everyone's experience going to gsync is going to be different. I'm pretty much like you and was able to maintain high fps by playing at lower settings at 1080p on a gtx 780. Moving up to 1440p+gsync paired with sli 970's I had at the time I was still getting fairly high frame rates, again since I do not completely max my game settings to the wall. The only difference I really noticed was the lack of screen tearing, but in terms of overall smoothness I didn't really see too much difference.


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MistaSparkul*
> 
> Yeah everyone's experience going to gsync is going to be different. I'm pretty much like you and was able to maintain high fps by playing at lower settings at 1080p on a gtx 780. Moving up to 1440p+gsync paired with sli 970's I had at the time I was still getting fairly high frame rates, again since I do not completely max my game settings to the wall. The only difference I really noticed was the lack of screen tearing, but in terms of overall smoothness I didn't really see too much difference.


You know, g-sync itself will not make your game smoother. It only help to improve you feeling from a game because you are not locked to fixed refresh rage. If you can maintain constant high FPS, then you don't need g-sync. This is of course very problematic because lot of games render from 50 -- 150FPS depending on scene. Take GTA5. It can run over 100FPS but if you come to grassy areas it will drop to low 60. If you would fixed your refresh rate to let's say 80Hz, then every time you drop bellow you will feel how game is stutter. Plus with g-sync you have less input lag as with v-sync. This is the main benefit of g-sync - you are not tied to fixed refresh rate and you can play your games at higher refresh rate without tearing.


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gussboy*
> 
> I am getting some strange mouse trail artifacts (pixel inversion?) on an white backgrounds (ex: a web page)
> 
> Currently my brightness is at 30 and contrast at 65. I also lowered my Nvidia control panel gamma from 1 down to .91.
> 
> I have some minor backlight bleed along the bottom of my screen on dark backgrounds. Also I have one dead pixel around the middle of my screen.
> 
> Should I send it back for a replacement due to the backlight and 1 dead pixel you think?


Yes, it's pixel inversion. I would definitely send it back, there are many people without this issue so why you should live with that ? It's a fault and must be replaced.


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MistaSparkul*
> 
> gsync only removes any stutters or tearing, but it is not going to make a low frame rate feel like a high one. Don't listen to all the people who say they no longer tell a difference between 40 fps and 60 thanks to gsync. Those people were never serious gamers to begin with and are completely clueless including the vast majority of youtubers who say that 40fps is now all you need thanks to gsync. Gsync is does not do some magical frame rate interpolation to make lower fps appear like higher ones, it only removes stutters and tears at ANY frame rate within it's effective range. At the end of day 40 fps is still 40 fps and it sucks whether you have gsync or not.


Problem is that no one has monitor refresh rate bellow 60Hz, so if you have lower FPS game feel jerky. G-sync will remove this stuttering because it sync your monitor refresh rate down to 35Hz. So you can feel that game is smooth even at 40 - 45FPS. Of course there is significant input lag so here g-sync with not help, but usually with controller it's pretty good. But as you said, there is no magic which make the game run faster.


----------



## MaXGTS

At 1440p with everything on Ultra I'm fluctuation anywhere between 100 and 144 fps. I was told earlier on here to keep v-sync enabled when using g-sync. I thought v-sync introduced input lag. nVidia cp sets v-sync on by default when enabling g-sync. Are you all in agreement about leaving v-sync enabled?


----------



## gussboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> Yes, it's pixel inversion. I would definitely send it back, there are many people without this issue so why you should live with that ? It's a fault and must be replaced.


Seems many here are seeing the pixel inversion and coronas artifacts with motion on this panel. I am a little weary of trying the lottery on another one.

BTW: I see alof of the corona artifacts here when I put it into "fast" mode. I assume this is alike to the Asus overdrive mode. Except with the Dell "fast" mode you cannot set a value. You only have either fast or standard settings.

http://www.blurbusters.com/faq/lcd-overdrive-artifacts/


----------



## MistaSparkul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaXGTS*
> 
> At 1440p with everything on Ultra I'm fluctuation anywhere between 100 and 144 fps. I was told earlier on here to keep v-sync enabled when using g-sync. I thought v-sync introduced input lag. nVidia cp sets v-sync on by default when enabling g-sync. Are you all in agreement about leaving v-sync enabled?


It's your choice whether or not to leave it on. It used to be on default but now NVidia gives you the option to have it on. vsync only kicks in once you go above the gsync upper limit of 144Hz then it either becomes vsync on or vsync off. As long as you remain within the gsync range then you will be running gsync and not vsync.


----------



## CallsignVega

Sending back a monitor to get another won't do anything for pixel inversion with this panel model. It's inherent to the design.

Just testing my Dell S2716DG right next to my TN Swift. Absolutely identical pixel inversion. I will finish up my comparison tomorrow.


----------



## gussboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> Sending back a monitor to get another won't do anything for pixel inversion with this panel model. It's inherent to the design.
> 
> Just testing my Dell S2716DG right next to my TN Swift. Absolutely identical pixel inversion. I will finish up my comparison tomorrow.


Vega - I find the ghosting and corona artifacts almost unnoticeable in the default "normal" response time in the Dell OSD. However if I try setting it to "fast" then the artifacts are very noticeable when moving the mouse cursor or dragging windows around on the desktop.


----------



## MaXGTS

Can those of you with the monitor do me a small favor? In a quiet setting, hold your ear up to the monitor, on the back side, where the stand connects at the vesa mount. See if you hear any type of electrical hum or buzz back there. I just started noticing it on mine. Thanks.

edit: Switching inputs to the empty hdmi and back to dp made the buzz disappear. wierd.


----------



## DesmoLocke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gussboy*
> 
> Vega - I find the ghosting and corona artifacts almost unnoticeable in the default "normal" response time in the Dell OSD. However if I try setting it to "fast" then the artifacts are very noticeable when moving the mouse cursor or dragging windows around on the desktop.


Yep. I've kept mine on Normal and have never set it to Fast.


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gussboy*
> 
> Vega - I find the ghosting and corona artifacts almost unnoticeable in the default "normal" response time in the Dell OSD. However if I try setting it to "fast" then the artifacts are very noticeable when moving the mouse cursor or dragging windows around on the desktop.


Yes, on the Dell normal setting is the default overdrive setting. You cannot turn overdrive off on this monitor like you can on the TN Swift (nor would you want to). The "fast" setting, just like on the TN Swift is-super overdrive, another worthless setting that introduces artifacts. I don't even know why they include these settings on these monitors, as the only usable ones are the "normal" overdrive.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaXGTS*
> 
> Can those of you with the monitor do me a small favor? In a quiet setting, hold your ear up to the monitor, on the back side, where the stand connects at the vesa mount. See if you hear any type of electrical hum or buzz back there. I just started noticing it on mine. Thanks.
> 
> edit: Switching inputs to the empty hdmi and back to dp made the buzz disappear. wierd.


Yes, at certain brightness settings. The buzz appears to come on around brightness 30 on the way down, and disappear at 56 on the way up. Changing inputs back and forth also makes it go away. Interesting, white background at 100% brightness it's silent. The only range I can actually hear the buzz from in front of the monitor is 55 to 42 ish on the brightness scale. Content on screen doesn't affect the buzz. Pretty good thing I never use the 42-55 brightness range for anything!

And just to be clear, the buzz is super feint in a quiet room and I have good hearing. Seems I should put that disclaimer out there now before everyone's favorite past time begins these days; making mountains out of molehills.


----------



## KreeSholVa

Well folks, I have my Dell and my Swift hooked up next to each other. I have been busy recently so I haven't had time to compare the two much, but I'll post some pictures and details when I am able to later.

The short story is that the matte finish is slightly less harsh on the Dell, vs the ROG Swift, and I mean slight. The Swift has some very faint horizontal lines artifact in my last 2 that I had, while the Dell is uniformly medium without the distracting horizontal lines. The Dell's default colors look cooler and bluer than my Swift. Both have awful gammas of about 1.6-1.7. Oh and my Dell has 2 defective pixels as well as something that looks lodged under the screen. The power supply in the screen also hums at 60 Hz settings while having the brightness at certain levels. Changing it to 100% then back down seems to have cleared it for now, setting it to 144 Hz also cleared it previously.

First impression is that the Dell is another flavor of the Swift, with different pros and cons. So far Dell's QA seems on par with Asus QA, and that is disappointing. I will get to a more detailed comparison and review later, maybe tonight, but likely tomorrow.


----------



## RBNNNN

Hello guys,

i got mine yesterday. i have one issue with it.

After i shut down my pc the status led starts pulsating. What does this mean? Is the Monitor still on? My old Benq completely turns off all leds. Im kinda confused.


----------



## mario64

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RBNNNN*
> 
> Hello guys,
> 
> i got mine yesterday. i have one issue with it.
> 
> After i shut down my pc the status led starts pulsating. What does this mean? Is the Monitor still on? My old Benq completely turns off all leds. Im kinda confused.


Likely means it's in deep sleep mode. This can be turned off in the OSD settings


----------



## Shadowarez

Mine should in today better been sitting in one location since the 9nth of november.


----------



## jrgray

I have one coming today, and one coming on Monday. Whichever one is better I am keeping







Finally got the pricing sorted out on this thing. If anybody was unaware, the Microsoft Store in Canada is dumping these for $699CDN, or $629 with Educational Discount. That is $465US each. I originally paid $699 and someone from this forum was nice enough to enlighten me about the Educational Discount. You simply enter the school nearest you and you get the 10% and just ship it to your home. Since they have stock in Mississauga, they go out within hours of ordering one so I had to RMA the first one and they shipped a second one at the lower price. They cannot credit the difference as it is not a price match but special pricing. Anyway, I spoke to the Microsoft representative on the phone yesterday for about an hour and he was trying to sell me a Microsoft Band and a bunch of other stuff which I didn't buy and he informed me that they are "clearing out" these monitors. Microsoft bought so many from Dell and they want rid of them. I wonder if Dell is getting out of the gaming monitor market all together. They were never in it but it seems from the representative on the phone (reading between the lines here), Dell has wet their feet in this market have become disinterested, at least for now. Link to the educational store as follows if anyone is interested as everywhere else in Canada these monitors are $1000:

http://www.microsoftstore.com/store/msca/en_CA/edu?icid=TopNavEducationStoreEnCA

Just pick a school near you and get the 10%. Then search for the S2716dg. Good Luck.


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KreeSholVa*
> 
> Well folks, I have my Dell and my Swift hooked up next to each other. I have been busy recently so I haven't had time to compare the two much, but I'll post some pictures and details when I am able to later.
> 
> The short story is that the matte finish is slightly less harsh on the Dell, vs the ROG Swift, and I mean slight. The Swift has some very faint horizontal lines artifact in my last 2 that I had, while the Dell is uniformly medium without the distracting horizontal lines. The Dell's default colors look cooler and bluer than my Swift. Both have awful gammas of about 1.6-1.7. Oh and my Dell has 2 defective pixels as well as something that looks lodged under the screen. The power supply in the screen also hums at 60 Hz settings while having the brightness at certain levels. Changing it to 100% then back down seems to have cleared it for now, setting it to 144 Hz also cleared it previously.
> 
> First impression is that the Dell is another flavor of the Swift, with different pros and cons. So far Dell's QA seems on par with Asus QA, and that is disappointing. I will get to a more detailed comparison and review later, maybe tonight, but likely tomorrow.


Well, it's +/- the same crap from AUO so we can't wonder. I think 90% of panels they produce has either dead or stuck pixel. I've counted +15 stuck pixels and at least 2 dead on my XB270HU so I can't believe that someone has 0 dead or stuck pixels...


----------



## RBNNNN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mario64*
> 
> Likely means it's in deep sleep mode. This can be turned off in the OSD settings


Its already disbaled, but still the LED pulsates. Does yours pulsate too?


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RBNNNN*
> 
> Its already disbaled, but still the LED pulsates. Does yours pulsate too?


If it pulsates then it will be some problem with electronics. The diode should only blink to signalize stand by mode...


----------



## RBNNNN

Ah ok. So its normal that it blinks in standby, when the pc is shut down?


----------



## kashim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> Yes, on the Dell normal setting is the default overdrive setting. You cannot turn overdrive off on this monitor like you can on the TN Swift (nor would you want to). The "fast" setting, just like on the TN Swift is-super overdrive, another worthless setting that introduces artifacts. I don't even know why they include these settings on these monitors, as the only usable ones are the "normal" overdrive.
> Yes, at certain brightness settings. The buzz appears to come on around brightness 30 on the way down, and disappear at 56 on the way up. Changing inputs back and forth also makes it go away. Interesting, white background at 100% brightness it's silent. The only range I can actually hear the buzz from in front of the monitor is 55 to 42 ish on the brightness scale. Content on screen doesn't affect the buzz. Pretty good thing I never use the 42-55 brightness range for anything!
> 
> And just to be clear, the buzz is super feint in a quiet room and I have good hearing. Seems I should put that disclaimer out there now before everyone's favorite past time begins these days; making mountains out of molehills.


hi vegas,wanna ask your opinion for my pick ^^...need to upgrade for a gaming monitor with max 800 euro budget...looking between
- pg278q 650 euro
-s2716dg 800 euro
-xb270hu 650 euro
-xb271hu if don t cost more then my budget
-pg279q out of my budget
i need a gaming monitor for gaming only,i ll play 99% of my time on fps games genre like battlefield and counter strike,ssome time play some immersion games like the witcher or metal gear ^^...i have played always with tn 144hz(coming from my benq xl2411t)don t have any problem with tn angles and don t know how much better ips colors are(and ips issues :S)...then for me what is the best monitor on my list?or some monitor is coming out soon?i need to upgrade,but can wait until 25 december for my pick...need a monitor with:
-144hz or more
-g-sync(i have gtx 980 ti g1 and wanna upgrade with sli soon)
-1440p
-lowest input lag
-best strobing or blur reduction if worth it(i have tryed lightboost,but for cs go isn t worth,for battlefield is really good....benq blur reduction or ulmb works better then lightboost?)
help me guys please ^^


----------



## MaXGTS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RBNNNN*
> 
> Hello guys,
> 
> i got mine yesterday. i have one issue with it.
> 
> After i shut down my pc the status led starts pulsating. What does this mean? Is the Monitor still on? My old Benq completely turns off all leds. Im kinda confused.


As soon as I shut down my PC last night the 2716 said it was going into deep sleep mode. The LED didn't pulsate or blink. It just stayed solid. It was still solid this morning when I woke up.


----------



## Shadowarez

sounds like we gota work the osd before we consider turning off the monitor. thns for heads up.


----------



## MaXGTS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jrgray*
> 
> I have one coming today, and one coming on Monday. Whichever one is better I am keeping
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finally got the pricing sorted out on this thing. If anybody was unaware, the Microsoft Store in Canada is dumping these for $699CDN, or $629 with Educational Discount. That is $465US each. I originally paid $699 and someone from this forum was nice enough to enlighten me about the Educational Discount. You simply enter the school nearest you and you get the 10% and just ship it to your home. Since they have stock in Mississauga, they go out within hours of ordering one so I had to RMA the first one and they shipped a second one at the lower price. They cannot credit the difference as it is not a price match but special pricing. Anyway, I spoke to the Microsoft representative on the phone yesterday for about an hour and he was trying to sell me a Microsoft Band and a bunch of other stuff which I didn't buy and he informed me that they are "clearing out" these monitors. Microsoft bought so many from Dell and they want rid of them. I wonder if Dell is getting out of the gaming monitor market all together. They were never in it but it seems from the representative on the phone (reading between the lines here), Dell has wet their feet in this market have become disinterested, at least for now. Link to the educational store as follows if anyone is interested as everywhere else in Canada these monitors are $1000:
> 
> http://www.microsoftstore.com/store/msca/en_CA/edu?icid=TopNavEducationStoreEnCA
> 
> Just pick a school near you and get the 10%. Then search for the S2716dg. Good Luck.


Unfortunately it's not $465US. I just checked the US Microsoft store and it's also $629.10 with education discount available to students and parents of a student. 2-3 day shipping is $9.99 and sales tax will be added at checkout.

http://www.microsoftstore.com/store/msusa/en_US/pdp/Dell-27-Gaming-Monitor--S2716DG/productID.327395700


----------



## Darylrese

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jrgray*
> 
> I have one coming today, and one coming on Monday. Whichever one is better I am keeping
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finally got the pricing sorted out on this thing. If anybody was unaware, the Microsoft Store in Canada is dumping these for $699CDN, or $629 with Educational Discount. That is $465US each. I originally paid $699 and someone from this forum was nice enough to enlighten me about the Educational Discount. You simply enter the school nearest you and you get the 10% and just ship it to your home. Since they have stock in Mississauga, they go out within hours of ordering one so I had to RMA the first one and they shipped a second one at the lower price. They cannot credit the difference as it is not a price match but special pricing. Anyway, I spoke to the Microsoft representative on the phone yesterday for about an hour and he was trying to sell me a Microsoft Band and a bunch of other stuff which I didn't buy and he informed me that they are "clearing out" these monitors. Microsoft bought so many from Dell and they want rid of them. I wonder if Dell is getting out of the gaming monitor market all together. They were never in it but it seems from the representative on the phone (reading between the lines here), Dell has wet their feet in this market have become disinterested, at least for now. Link to the educational store as follows if anyone is interested as everywhere else in Canada these monitors are $1000:
> 
> http://www.microsoftstore.com/store/msca/en_CA/edu?icid=TopNavEducationStoreEnCA
> 
> Just pick a school near you and get the 10%. Then search for the S2716dg. Good Luck.


Way to abuse the system man! Microsoft usually ask for Student ID / Faculty ID claim the discout


----------



## MasterElwood

So.... in the good ol days we bought a monitor. The end.

Then LCD came along - and we had to worry about dead pixel.

And NOW we have to worry about dead pixel AND inversion AND bleeding AND AND AND?

We are SOOO going in the wrong direction


----------



## kashim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kashim*
> 
> hi vegas,wanna ask your opinion for my pick ^^...need to upgrade for a gaming monitor with max 800 euro budget...looking between
> - pg278q 650 euro
> -s2716dg 800 euro
> -xb270hu 650 euro
> -xb271hu if don t cost more then my budget
> -pg279q out of my budget
> i need a gaming monitor for gaming only,i ll play 99% of my time on fps games genre like battlefield and counter strike,ssome time play some immersion games like the witcher or metal gear ^^...i have played always with tn 144hz(coming from my benq xl2411t)don t have any problem with tn angles and don t know how much better ips colors are(and ips issues :S)...then for me what is the best monitor on my list?or some monitor is coming out soon?i need to upgrade,but can wait until 25 december for my pick...need a monitor with:
> -144hz or more
> -g-sync(i have gtx 980 ti g1 and wanna upgrade with sli soon)
> -1440p
> -lowest input lag
> -best strobing or blur reduction if worth it(i have tryed lightboost,but for cs go isn t worth,for battlefield is really good....benq blur reduction or ulmb works better then lightboost?)
> help me guys please ^^


this question isn t only for vegas,more opinions are welcome ^^


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kashim*
> 
> this question isn t only for vegas,more opinions are welcome ^^


No offense but you've been asking for months and you've gotten opinions from most forum members who actively participate in these threads. You already know the advantages and disadvantages of each of those monitors, so now the only thing left is for you to make a choice.


----------



## MaXGTS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> Way to abuse the system man! Microsoft usually ask for Student ID / Faculty ID claim the discout


There is no ID required in this case. Calm down. Chill.


----------



## Ryzone

TFTCentral is going to be done with the review soon this was just tweeted out.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/665218100879605760


----------



## MasterElwood

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ryzone*
> 
> TFTCentral is going to be done with the review soon this was just tweeted out.
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/665218100879605760


Hihi.. 2x "F6"


----------



## Ryzone

Review is up boys!


----------



## Waro

No words about pixel inversion issues. TFT Central should start going in detail about known issues in their reviews like pixel inversion with AUOs TN panels or massive yellow glow with AUOs IPS panels ... otherwise I have to look into the forums for the relevant information. I mean: Low input lag and fast response times with a 144 Hz TN panel? You don't say!


----------



## Sedolf

No words are needed..just look at the PixPerAn test photos and you can notice some degree of interlace pattern artifacts (vertical lines) on all the picture of the TN panels


----------



## Ryzone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Waro*
> 
> I mean: Low input lag and fast response times with a 144 Hz TN panel? You don't say!


haha I know right.


----------



## boredgunner

Really puzzling that they used such a thick AG coating, after all the negativity about the PG278Q's.


----------



## Sedolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Really puzzling that they used such a thick AG coating, after all the negativity about the PG278Q's.


Yeah, and it is already using the 1.5 version of the panel so AUO would have had a chance to change the coating if they wanted.


----------



## MaXGTS

Here's my 2716 mounted on an Ergotron Neo-Flex stand which I bought many years ago. Allows me to easily pull the screen closer for gaming immersion and push it back for regular desktop use.


----------



## Darylrese

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ryzone*
> 
> REVIEW IS UP BOYS http://www.tftcentral.co.uk/reviews/dell_s2716dg.htm


Not bad. No mention of the vertical line issue so i wonder if it was just my panel.

Either way, i've decided not to get a replacement and instead look for other options.


----------



## Ryzone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> Not bad. No mention of the vertical line issue so i wonder if it was just my panel.
> 
> Either way, i've decided not to get a replacement and instead look for other options.


Would you ever go back and gamble for a PG279Q?


----------



## Benny89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ryzone*
> 
> Would you ever go back and gamble for a PG279Q?


Every "gaming" monitor right now is gamble becasue panels are from AUO. So unless he go for 60Hz, he can only gamble







Sad story of modern gaming monitors...


----------



## Ryzone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benny89*
> 
> Every "gaming" monitor right now is gamble becasue panels are from AUO. So unless he go for 60Hz, he can only gamble
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sad story of modern gaming monitors...


Yeah I know that. Just was wondering which poison hes gonna pick.


----------



## Benny89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ryzone*
> 
> Yeah I know that. Just was wondering which poison hes gonna pick.


I assume that now that he saw that TN gamble is same gamble as IPS, he might want to try IPS again if he wants that G-Sync 144Hz combo







. At least that what I'd do.

@*Darylrese*- what you gonna do, what you gonna do?


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benny89*
> 
> Every "gaming" monitor right now is gamble becasue panels are from AUO. So unless he go for 60Hz, he can only gamble
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sad story of modern gaming monitors...


That's right but there are acceptable pieces out there. We just need to be lucky enough. I think there is not perfect monitor, but I'm sure there are almost perfect. On Newegg there is a review of user who stated no bleed. This could be good start. What concern me at most is that yellow tint in top half of the screen. I really want to believe not all are affected by this, but there is so little of user reviews so we don't know for sure. The Russian review nailed it but who else ? I would need more profi reviews... Maybe something from US will come out soon.

Also today I was trying metro on XB270HU... It's always interesting that these monitors have almost always no glow in top left corner.. Did you notice? Then glow is present in other 3. But on my Acer I have negligible glow at bottom left and what is interesting it is pure silver.... If this is the same at the other side I'm perfectly fine but the other side has ORANGE glow in both corners but the bottom right is massive. I need to sit 1m from monitor to neutralize a bit, but it still present and it is damn annoying and ruin overall experience. I do mind even passages when starting a game and monitor is changing resolution so it is black for a second or two and I can see that :-D

I would like to hear confirmation of some users that they have only minor silverfish glow (Benny was one of them) and not this orange BS. I'm pretty fine with silver glow, but orange is not acceptable form me. It looks awful. On Monday I'm going to return XB270HU and then I don't know what to do









Benny, waiting for news from you on Monday!


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benny89*
> 
> I assume that now that he saw that TN gamble is same gamble as IPS, he might want to try IPS again if he wants that G-Sync 144Hz combo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . At least that what I'd do.
> 
> @*Darylrese*- what you gonna do, what you gonna do?


IPS is better in everything. The picture is insanely good. Angles perfect, great uniformity for such fast panel. Only that damn glow and bleed. If this is not present, TN could be thrown into a trash bin. Sometimes I have feeling that manufacturers make this intentionally to keep running business with TN panels...How other advantage has TN ? Ok, it's negligible faster but is there anything else ? No... The quality of the image is miles away behind IPS.... I had both PG278 and PG279 and also XB270HU and can objective compare these.


----------



## Spamilton

I've been waiting for some worthy replacements for my double BenQ XL2420Gs, but at this rate I feel like I'll be waiting for years. I guess there isn't enough incentive for companies to make flawless panels for gamers. It makes me very sad. I'm hoping they can make good OLED gaming panels in the not too distant future. I would assume even a mediocre OLED panel would be better than these so-called high-end gaming panels, as long as they can get the response times low enough.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> IPS is better in everything. The picture is insanely good. Angles perfect, great uniformity for such fast panel. Only that damn glow and bleed. If this is not present, TN could be thrown into a trash bin. Sometimes I have feeling that manufacturers make this intentionally to keep running business with TN panels...How other advantage has TN ? Ok, it's negligible faster but is there anything else ? No... The quality of the image is miles away behind IPS.... I had both PG278 and PG279 and also XB270HU and can objective compare these.


Insanely good picture? Far from it with that measly ~1000:1 contrast and dark grey blacks. A good VA panel can have pretty good picture quality, but insanely good is out of the realm for LCD. Great CRT, Plasma, and of course OLED are insanely good. Properly calibrated OLED should be even better than that actually.


----------



## Benny89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> Did you notice? Then glow is present in other 3.
> 
> Benny, waiting for news from you on Monday!


Sure thing that I noticed







. It was strange for me on my first and my second PG. Top left corner was always PERFECT. No glow, no bleed, nothing. Pure blackness. Aaaaaand other 3 corners always had glow and glow was always bigger in bottom right corner (be it super big orange BS on first PG or little bit sliver in my second PG- but always bottom right is bigger glow). That is just unexplained! Why top left can be perfect and other corners no? LOL

Man, I am so nervous waiting for Monday.... I really really pray that this is final one....


----------



## CallsignVega

For those interested, I've posted my comparison of the new Dell S2716DG with the ASUS PG278Q Swift:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1554247/build-log-vegas-2015-chromed-copper-tube-gaming-system/80_20#post_24605216


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Insanely good picture? Far from it with that measly ~1000:1 contrast and dark grey blacks. A good VA panel can have pretty good picture quality, but insanely good is out of the realm for LCD. Great CRT, Plasma, and of course OLED are insanely good. Properly calibrated OLED should be even better than that actually.


Sorry I meant insanelly good in comparision with TN panels. Of course VA contrast ratio cannot be beaten. But sure OLED will be best but for this we will wait very long time in monitor segment.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benny89*
> 
> Sure thing that I noticed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . It was strange for me on my first and my second PG. Top left corner was always PERFECT. No glow, no bleed, nothing. Pure blackness. Aaaaaand other 3 corners always had glow and glow was always bigger in bottom right corner (be it super big orange BS on first PG or little bit sliver in my second PG- but always bottom right is bigger glow). That is just unexplained! Why top left can be perfect and other corners no? LOL
> 
> Man, I am so nervous waiting for Monday.... I really really pray that this is final one....


I'm nervous for you







Hope you will have acceptable glow, no bleed and especially no damn yellow tint. Report asap.


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benny89*
> 
> Sure thing that I noticed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . It was strange for me on my first and my second PG. Top left corner was always PERFECT. No glow, no bleed, nothing. Pure blackness. Aaaaaand other 3 corners always had glow and glow was always bigger in bottom right corner (be it super big orange BS on first PG or little bit sliver in my second PG- but always bottom right is bigger glow). That is just unexplained! Why top left can be perfect and other corners no? LOL
> 
> Man, I am so nervous waiting for Monday.... I really really pray that this is final one....


Now I've realized one thing. The amount of glow is exactly the same at top right and top bottom corner. It is not that bottom right is bigger. It's because your eyes are closer to the top frame and not straight to the centre of the screen! If you look at the middle, you would see same amount of glow. What is rtidiculous that glow at right side is much bigger and other color than on left site. See my picture of XB270HU. The top left minimal and not visible by a naked eye. Bottom left very slight glow, completely fine with that. But look at right side, it's exaggerated by maybe it is half as strong as on the picture... What do you think guys. It is a big amount of glow ? I don't know... This is exaggerated pretty much but idea is that silver and orange glow... How this is possible...



For the comparison this is tft review sample... You can see they have no orange glow...



And look at this video, this guy has absolutely no bleed visible on XB270HU. So there exist good ones, we just need to find it:


----------



## misiak

Don't know if it has been already posted but tft central review is out:

http://www.tftcentral.co.uk/reviews/dell_s2716dg.htm

Again cherry pick... I'm sick from this. Better uniformity than PG279Q IPS panel... lol


----------



## MaXGTS

As far back as I can remember, buying an LCD monitor or LCD TV has always been a gamble with backlight bleed and dead pixels. It's just the way it is unfortunately. Even my ipad 2 and ipad air have some backlight bleed if you look close enough with the brightness at maximum. I've been following OLED's development for several years now, hoping it would be the answer to our problems. But they appear to suffer from image burn in and we're no where near seeing OLED gaming monitors. Not for at least 5 years or longer, if it even happens.

I'm on my second day with this 2716 and so far I'm happy with it. Using TFT's calibration settings, backlight bleed is barely visible and right now I have no dead pixels. I have very bad OCD when it comes to computers and electronics, like many of you I'm sure. I also love glossy screens. Yet, the AG film on this monitor doesn't bother me too much. After gaming on a 32 inch 60Hz 1080p Samsung LCD TV for the last 6 years, I'm just blown away by the fluidity of 144hz and ultra low input lag. Anyway, I don't think we'll see perfect monitors any time soon. It seems we'll continue to deal with backlight bleed and dead pixels for many more years to come.

On a side note, the computer I use in the garage has a Dell 2405FPW monitor which I purchased in 2005. It's been used every single day for the last 10 years and it still works just fine. Hopefully these new monitors are just as reliable.


----------



## KreeSholVa

Colors and gamma are nearly identical on the Dell vs. ROG Swift. Maybe the Dell is slightly more blue while the swift is slightly more yellow. The following pics are using tftcentral's color settings, with both screen having some gamma adjustment via the windows calibration

Dell S2716DG on the left, Asus ROG Swift PG278Q on the right:













Picture of one of the Dell's defective pixel, followed by the defect that looks like it is under the screen:



I am having a hard time determining which one I like better in terms of picture. It really depends on the image. Some I lean toward the Dell, some toward the Swift. In general, the Dell is cooler, while Swift in warmer.


----------



## khemist

Can someone link me to the profile on tftcentral?, i can't seem to see it.


----------



## KreeSholVa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *khemist*
> 
> Can someone link me to the profile on tftcentral?, i can't seem to see it.


They forgot to add it to their database. Going to have to wait until Monday.


----------



## Carcinognic

So I purchased one from Newegg. I've had it for about a week. I'm coming from using an Asus VE278H. No dead pixels, no lines, lottery. So they do exist. Been playing BF4 on it for my "testing" and it looks great. They do exist.


----------



## jrgray

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaXGTS*
> 
> Unfortunately it's not $465US. I just checked the US Microsoft store and it's also $629.10 with education discount available to students and parents of a student. 2-3 day shipping is $9.99 and sales tax will be added at checkout.
> 
> http://www.microsoftstore.com/store/msusa/en_US/pdp/Dell-27-Gaming-Monitor--S2716DG/productID.327395700


Well it is $629 in Canadian Dollars on the Canadian Microsoft Store site, and $629 in U.S. Dollars on the U.S. Microsoft Store site. So considering the U.S. Dollars is worth 1.35 Canadian Dollars, the Canadian one is 35% percent cheaper than anywhere in the U.S. So if I am buying this in Canada I am paying $465 U.S. If I am buying this in the U.S. I am paying $629 U.S. Does that clarify my statement?

I would further add that at this price there is no way I would even consider the PG278Q as you can't get one for $465US/$629CDN anywhere! Well, maybe a stolen one


----------



## MaXGTS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jrgray*
> 
> Well it is $629 in Canadian Dollars on the Canadian Microsoft Store site, and $629 in U.S. Dollars on the U.S. Microsoft Store site. So considering the U.S. Dollars is worth 1.35 Canadian Dollars, the Canadian one is 35% percent cheaper than anywhere in the U.S. So if I am buying this in Canada I am paying $465 U.S. If I am buying this in the U.S. I am paying $629 U.S. Does that clarify my statement?
> 
> I would further add that at this price there is no way I would even consider the PG278Q as you can't get one for $465US/$629CDN anywhere! Well, maybe a stolen one


The question is, will the Canadian Microsoft site allow you to ship it to the U.S. Let's find out.


----------



## vetelko

I have read this forum from the beginning (Pg 279q as well). I think there is no perfect gaming monitor today. This segment is still very young and we have to choose and make a compromise. Tn with worse color reproduction and viewing angles or IPS with Glow and BLB ( I know It shouldnt be there, but 90% it is.) I choose this Dell and Im happy with it. It was almost half the price than Asus PG 279Q. Still I didnt cancel order on Asus, and yesterday my web shop sent me an sms, that they are selling this product no more, because a lot of reported issues. Future look promising ( I dont mean OLED). For example what about this: Acer XZ350CU? Its only 1080P, but Freesync, 144HZ and most importantly its VA panel. So its possible to make fast gaming screen on this technology. Give me 1440P, 144hz, VA, GSYNC and Im in.


----------



## michaelius

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vetelko*
> 
> I have read this forum from the beginning (Pg 279q as well). I think there is no perfect gaming monitor today. This segment is still very young and we have to choose and make a compromise. Tn with worse color reproduction and viewing angles or IPS with Glow and BLB ( I know It shouldnt be there, but 90% it is.) I choose this Dell and Im happy with it. It was almost half the price than Asus PG 279Q. Still I didnt cancel order on Asus, and yesterday my web shop sent me an sms, that they are selling this product no more, because a lot of reported issues. Future look promising ( I dont mean OLED). For example what about this: Acer XZ350CU? Its only 1080P, but Freesync, 144HZ and most importantly its VA panel. So its possible to make fast gaming screen on this technology. Give me 1440P, 144hz, VA, GSYNC and Im in.


There's already 200Hz G-sync VA annouced from Acer - that Freesync one is poor version of it.


----------



## Ryzone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *michaelius*
> 
> There's already 200Hz G-sync VA annouced from Acer - that Freesync one is poor version of it.


It's 1080p


----------



## vetelko

Interesting, I missed this one. But price wont be very user friendly, Im afraid


----------



## jrgray

I have read this entire thread and I would like to know if anybody can point me to a document or a how to or something so that I can quickly check my monitor when I hook it up and test it early next week for common defects. Thanks.


----------



## MasterElwood

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jrgray*
> 
> I have read this entire thread and I would like to know if anybody can point me to a document or a how to or something so that I can quickly check my monitor when I hook it up and test it early next week for common defects. Thanks.


Same here...


----------



## Piospi

TFT review: http://www.tftcentral.co.uk/reviews/dell_s2716dg.htm


----------



## traxtech

Just an update, monitor is still perfect and I am extremelyyyyyyyyy happy still.

ARound this time, would be the time 1. i returned the monitor (my case with the XB270HU and serious ips glow issues) 2. or it **** itself, gained pixel inversion, then broke (my case with my PG278Q)

I strongly recommend this monitor to everyone who has been let down by Acer and Asus.


----------



## Darylrese

Sorry for the slow reply guys.

I don't know what i am going to do. I am really annoyed by the situation because i have money to spend and nothing excites me on the market. The PG279Q would have been my ideal monitor as besides from the glow it was pretty awesome.

Went into town last night and saw hundreds of OLED / 4K tvs and they just looked incredible. Even the 32" panels looked great. I just dont understand why when it comes to PC monitors they are all so crappy.

I have my BENQ 2420T up and running for now and i miss 1440p a lot. It does have 120hz so it's not so bad on that front.

Really gutted i didn't get a good monitor in time for Battlefront. My only other option is the Acer x34 i guess but its so much money and not without its problems either.

I'm just waiting for SCAN to 'Test' it and issue me a refund.


----------



## Ryzone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> Sorry for the slow reply guys.
> 
> I don't know what i am going to do. I am really annoyed by the situation because i have money to spend and nothing excites me on the market. The PG279Q would have been my ideal monitor as besides from the glow it was pretty awesome.
> 
> Went into town last night and saw hundreds of OLED / 4K tvs and they just looked incredible. Even the 32" panels looked great. I just dont understand why when it comes to PC monitors they are all so crappy.
> 
> I have my BENQ 2420T up and running for now and i miss 1440p a lot. It does have 120hz so it's not so bad on that front.
> 
> Really gutted i didn't get a good monitor in time for Battlefront. My only other option is the Acer x34 i guess but its so much money and not without its problems either.
> 
> I'm just waiting for SCAN to 'Test' it and issue me a refund.


Yeah man same here. I went to my local electronic stores to see if for some wild chance if they had the PG279Q's in stock. When I asked the sales rep they had no idea what I was talking about haha


----------



## Darylrese

Doesn't surprise me lol The PG279Q is only stocked in enthusiast PC shops it seems.

If only TV's had a display port and could do 120hz + i'd probably just go and buy a nice 32" and be done with it.


----------



## Ryzone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> Doesn't surprise me lol The PG279Q is only stocked in enthusiast PC shops it seems.
> 
> If only TV's had a display port and could do 120hz + i'd probably just go and buy a nice 32" and be done with it.


There's always those korean 4k monitors, but man It would suck to RMA one of those lol


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> Sorry for the slow reply guys.
> 
> I don't know what i am going to do. I am really annoyed by the situation because i have money to spend and nothing excites me on the market. The PG279Q would have been my ideal monitor as besides from the glow it was pretty awesome.
> 
> Went into town last night and saw hundreds of OLED / 4K tvs and they just looked incredible. Even the 32" panels looked great. I just dont understand why when it comes to PC monitors they are all so crappy.
> 
> I have my BENQ 2420T up and running for now and i miss 1440p a lot. It does have 120hz so it's not so bad on that front.
> 
> Really gutted i didn't get a good monitor in time for Battlefront. My only other option is the Acer x34 i guess but its so much money and not without its problems either.
> 
> I'm just waiting for SCAN to 'Test' it and issue me a refund.


This 32" OLED TV, it is 1080p?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ryzone*
> 
> There's always those korean 4k monitors, but man It would suck to RMA one of those lol


4K makes no sense for gamers until a powerful GPU is out. Even 2x980Ti is not able to drive it satisfactory.


----------



## Ryzone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> This 32" OLED TV, it is 1080p?
> 4K makes no sense for gamers until a powerful GPU is out. Even 2x980Ti is not able to drive it satisfactory.


Yes yes we know this misiak, whats why it was considered a joke.


----------



## skywalker99

I got my Dell S2716DG yesterday. I only used it for a couple of hours so keep that in mind.
I previously had Asus Rog Swift PG278q but returned my second unit due to fault (didn't switch on on reboot).

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KreeSholVa*
> 
> Colors and gamma are nearly identical on the Dell vs. ROG Swift. Maybe the Dell is slightly more blue while the swift is slightly more yellow. The following pics are using tftcentral's color settings, with both screen having some gamma adjustment via the windows calibration
> 
> Dell S2716DG on the left, Asus ROG Swift PG278Q on the right:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Picture of one of the Dell's defective pixel, followed by the defect that looks like it is under the screen:
> 
> 
> 
> I am having a hard time determining which one I like better in terms of picture. It really depends on the image. Some I lean toward the Dell, some toward the Swift. In general, the Dell is cooler, while Swift in warmer.


Thanks a lot for this, a good picture is worth a thousand of words







This sums it up I think. Both are very very similar. They have the same panel afterall.

I got my Dell S2716DG yesterday. I only used it for a couple of hours to play GTA 5, Battlefield BC2, some youtube etc. so keep that in mind.
I previously had Asus Rog Swift PG278q but returned my second unit due to a fault.

Point to note is that I didn't compare both side by side. Just from memory (returned swift a week ago and had it for over a year).

First impressions - Once it's on - deja vu. Asus Rog Swift PG278q twin brother
The bezel - it is more narrow than swift but not so much to make a big difference to me (as in it doesn't add anything to the gaming experience. Maybe for people doing multi monitor set up). One thing I noticed straight away is that the bezel is completely flushed with the panel. Quite cool.
Coating - pretty much the same as swift. Maybe a bit less grainy but I don't have swift to compare it side by side so I'm only commenting based on my memory (returned swift a week ago).
Picture quality - identical to Swift. Excellent in other words. Picture is sharp and colours are punchy. All people who say that TN panels have washed out colours obviously have not seen swift in real life. I used TFT central settings except brightness (set on 60%) but default settings weren't that different in my eyes.
Viewing angles - rubbish as with all TNs. But if look on your monitor from underneath then you should work on your posture otherwise get yourself a tv/ips display
Build quality - looks solid and I have not noticed dead pixels etc.
Aesthetics - the monitor looks sleek and sexy. I like it. Don't like gloss at the back of the monitor but I will probably never look at the back once set up. The base is dark(ish) gun metal. I game in dark room so looks aren't that important.
OSD - Man, I miss ROG's joystick. If it is not patented by Asus other manufacturers should really take it on because it's miles ahead of anything I used so far. Dell's buttons at the bottom do the job but it's like going back in time. Luckily don't use them that much.
Reliability - my only gripe with Rog. Went through 2 units over 1 year (1st blurry text, 2nd does not switch on). Can't say much about dell so far. Time will show.
Power indicator - light as someone mentioned is quite bright and unlike swift doesn't change the colour if g-sync is on/off. Not a biggie but something to keep in mind.
Noise / buzz - have not noticed any yet but will keep you updated if I do.
All other goodies - fluidity / 144hz, g-sync, ulmb are all there. Like in Swift


----------



## atomicus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skywalker99*
> 
> All people who say that TN panels have washed out colours obviously have not seen swift in real life.


TN does have washed out colours compared to IPS, that's just the nature of the technology, no avoiding that. The Swift/Dell are better than most TN though, so if you do not need/want IPS (or VA), then this is a very good choice. The only other issue is the viewing angles, and you don't need to be looking at your monitor underneath to see the effect of this... at 27" it's obvious sitting square on, with the colour/gamma shift top to bottom of the screen. You don't get that with quality IPS. Not to mention the RGB performance, and in combination with the viewing angles this is what makes TN utterly useless for colour sensitive graphics/photography work. But for pure gaming, the S2716DG is a fine monitor, providing you get one fault free of course.


----------



## skywalker99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *atomicus*
> 
> TN does have washed out colours compared to IPS, that's just the nature of the technology, no avoiding that. The Swift/Dell are better than most TN though, so if you do not need/want IPS (or VA), then this is a very good choice. The only other issue is the viewing angles, and you don't need to be looking at your monitor underneath to see the effect of this... at 27" it's obvious sitting square on, with the colour/gamma shift top to bottom of the screen. You don't get that with quality IPS. Not to mention the RGB performance, and in combination with the viewing angles this is what makes TN utterly useless for colour sensitive graphics/photography work. But for pure gaming, the S2716DG is a fine monitor, providing you get one fault free of course.


Why would you even consider TN panel for sensitive graphics/photography work!? It's like using a full suspension mountain bike on a Tour de France. For graphics job you will need a high quality panel with excellent colour reproduction. Speed and g-sync aren't a priority for that purpose. There isn't a perfect panel / tv for all purposes - that's a hard true.
Swift and Dell S2716DG have "gaming" USPs (speed, g-sync, low input lag) and in addition have a very good PQ (in my opinion). I'm not a photographer/graphics designer and I'm sure that if you analyse the colour at pixel range swift's TN panel will be inferior compared to high quality IPS displays. I just trust my eyes without over analysing. At work I have HP ZR2440w (24" IPS that costs about £350) and viewing angles are much better on it but I don't think colours are any better than on swift/dell. I'm not willing to trade off dell's/swift's USPs for a minimal gain in colour (if any - since I can't see it). Especially that this gain is wiped out by the glow as soon as I turn of the light in my room. I just wish they were reliable..


----------



## HunterKen7

LOL Dell. Time to issue a recall on these monitors due to incorrect packaging!!


----------



## rcfc89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> For those interested, I've posted my comparison of the new Dell S2716DG with the ASUS PG278Q Swift:
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1554247/build-log-vegas-2015-chromed-copper-tube-gaming-system/80_20#post_24605216


Sigh............ my monitor upgrade waiting continue's.


----------



## Shadowarez

still waitin on mine to arrive was supposed to be here on friday but got in too late to go ou for delivery now its showing delayed missed connection. not sure *** that means but ups is doing trace see whats going on.


----------



## caenlen

I was going to get this, but I just can't justify $665 price tag plus tax amazon has on it, not for a TN panel. Buying from jet.com I just ordered this... about 100 bucks cheaper and its IPS, im going to refuse delivery on my $855 total price asus 165hz tomorrow, mainly because ULMB is important to me, and 144hz to 165hz doesn't justify anything to me. /shrug



edit: i also get 1% cash back on my credit card, so its actually only like $645







if you told me two years ago i could upgrade my qnix pls 110hz monitor to a IPS 144hz 4ms 1440p gsync monitor for this price, honestly i would have jumped on it, so no more hesitation, time to enjoy the only hobby i have once and for all, cheers mates


----------



## mootpoint

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *traxtech*
> 
> Just an update, monitor is still perfect and I am extremelyyyyyyyyy happy still.
> 
> ARound this time, would be the time 1. i returned the monitor (my case with the XB270HU and serious ips glow issues) 2. or it **** itself, gained pixel inversion, then broke (my case with my PG278Q)
> 
> I strongly recommend this monitor to everyone who has been let down by Acer and Asus.


I feel the same way brother! I absolutely love this display, being fully aware of the issues people discuss on this forum, as I have said before I haven't noticed them. The reality is that all display technology comes with flaws, the next "perfect" tech everyone is holding out for will be vulnerable to scrutiny in some way, its the nature of consumer electronics. You can please some people some of the time ... you guys know the rest of the saying.

To me its a gaming monitor first and foremost and my opinion is the beneffit of that speed comes with some trade offs. I have an IPS monitor sitting right next to this guy for design work, so these two pieces of tech do what they do very well. I think we get into trouble when we expect one kind of technology to be all things to all people.

So several weeks in; my final take on the S2716DG is its not without its drawbacks, speed and g-sync take center stage and of course IQ gets a bit of a back seat, but for those of you willing to attempt the hardware lottery, from the perspective of a never-to-be-humble gamer this monitor is amazing and I am having a blast, and a big part of the purchase is also that Dell has always taken care of me in terms of service and support.

Thanks for letting me rant.

Moot


----------



## caenlen

Does this monitor support ULMB 120hz? it is important to me as I enjoy it...


----------



## Shadowarez

look back a few pages, its supported.


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shadowarez*
> 
> look back a few pages, its supported.


+rep. hmm i may have to do this after all







ULMB fps gaming is second to none the greatest experience my eyes have ever witnessed... even when I tried it in WoW once it was like wow, this is epic lol


----------



## AdrianIscariot

Well after seeing Daryl's video review I decided to order one. I nearly cancelled it after reading some of the experiences you guys have had, but decided to keep it, hoping that I'm either a) very lucky, or b) one of those people who doesn't notice things! For some perspective I've never tried or seen 1440p but have been gaming on a 1ms 144Hz TN for the last 2 years (Asus VG248QE). I basically wanted to retain that monitor's strengths (response and refresh rate) whilst jumping to 1440p and getting better colours and G-Sync.

The S27 arrived this morning, but sadly I only had an hour with it before having to leave for work. In that time I quickly tested for dead pixels and was relieved not to find any. I then tried to replicate the pixel inversion / interlacing pattern artifacts and so far it seems okay. I'm not 100% on what I'm looking out for, but I can't perceive any vertical lines when moving things over dark surfaces or when scrolling quickly through content. This was my biggest worry, so hopefully the issue won't rear its head.

Once I had that done I decided to head over to the Lagom LCD test. I tried to use the OSD for everything but was limited without a gamma control. Opened up NCP and tried again, and I got to the point where I was happy with contrast, gamma, whites and blacks. Gamma was a little low, but to my eyes the colours look great - WAY better than the VG248QE and, if I'm honest, better than my old AOC IPS. The latter is probably more realistic, but I prefer the Dell for 'gaming' colours, if that makes any sense?

I've not been able to try G-Sync or ULMB, but did get the chance to have a very quick play on Ultra Street Fighter IV. And it was glorious...SFV with ULMB should be epic. I'm hoping to try Fallout / The Witcher later to get a feel for G-Sync.

Thus far I only have two complaints. First, I don't like how the monitor wobbles around when using the OSD. I don't think it actually changes the monitor's angle, but it doesn't scream quality unlike the appearance and feel of the monitor. More worryingly, I seem to have a bar of backlight bleed at the very bottom of the monitor. It's about a centimetre tall (roughly the same height as the Windows task bar) and is definitely lighter than the rest of the panel. It's only really noticeable on a black background but it bugs me. I'll see if I can get a picture later.

Any ideas what might cause that and if it's possible to fix? It's the only thing making me even consider returning it as without that issue it would meet the criteria I set perfectly!


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AdrianIscariot*
> 
> Well after seeing Daryl's video review I decided to order one. I nearly cancelled it after reading some of the experiences you guys have had, but decided to keep it, hoping that I'm either a) very lucky, or b) one of those people who doesn't notice things! For some perspective I've never tried or seen 1440p but have been gaming on a 1ms 144Hz TN for the last 2 years (Asus VG248QE). I basically wanted to retain that monitor's strengths (response and refresh rate) whilst jumping to 1440p and getting better colours and G-Sync.
> 
> The S27 arrived this morning, but sadly I only had an hour with it before having to leave for work. In that time I quickly tested for dead pixels and was relieved not to find any. I then tried to replicate the pixel inversion / interlacing pattern artifacts and so far it seems okay. I'm not 100% on what I'm looking out for, but I can't perceive any vertical lines when moving things over dark surfaces or when scrolling quickly through content. This was my biggest worry, so hopefully the issue won't rear its head.
> 
> Once I had that done I decided to head over to the Lagom LCD test. I tried to use the OSD for everything but was limited without a gamma control. Opened up NCP and tried again, and I got to the point where I was happy with contrast, gamma, whites and blacks. Gamma was a little low, but to my eyes the colours look great - WAY better than the VG248QE and, if I'm honest, better than my old AOC IPS. The latter is probably more realistic, but I prefer the Dell for 'gaming' colours, if that makes any sense?
> 
> I've not been able to try G-Sync or ULMB, but did get the chance to have a very quick play on Ultra Street Fighter IV. And it was glorious...SFV with ULMB should be epic. I'm hoping to try Fallout / The Witcher later to get a feel for G-Sync.
> 
> Thus far I only have two complaints. First, I don't like how the monitor wobbles around when using the OSD. I don't think it actually changes the monitor's angle, but it doesn't scream quality unlike the appearance and feel of the monitor. More worryingly, I seem to have a bar of backlight bleed at the very bottom of the monitor. It's about a centimetre tall (roughly the same height as the Windows task bar) and is definitely lighter than the rest of the panel. It's only really noticeable on a black background but it bugs me. I'll see if I can get a picture later.
> 
> Any ideas what might cause that and if it's possible to fix? It's the only thing making me even consider returning it as without that issue it would meet the criteria I set perfectly!


no idea how to fix your silver line problem, but yeah that doesn't sound normal... hmm well i am getting burned out trying to find a good monitor, if my second acer 144hz ips comes in mail this week and its decent im keeping it, if its too much yellow im done, getting refund and using my 2 year old qnix 1440p at 110hz for another year until the market kind of stabilizes lol


----------



## Darylrese

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AdrianIscariot*
> 
> Well after seeing Daryl's video review I decided to order one. I nearly cancelled it after reading some of the experiences you guys have had, but decided to keep it, hoping that I'm either a) very lucky, or b) one of those people who doesn't notice things! For some perspective I've never tried or seen 1440p but have been gaming on a 1ms 144Hz TN for the last 2 years (Asus VG248QE). I basically wanted to retain that monitor's strengths (response and refresh rate) whilst jumping to 1440p and getting better colours and G-Sync.
> 
> The S27 arrived this morning, but sadly I only had an hour with it before having to leave for work. In that time I quickly tested for dead pixels and was relieved not to find any. I then tried to replicate the pixel inversion / interlacing pattern artifacts and so far it seems okay. I'm not 100% on what I'm looking out for, but I can't perceive any vertical lines when moving things over dark surfaces or when scrolling quickly through content. This was my biggest worry, so hopefully the issue won't rear its head.
> 
> Once I had that done I decided to head over to the Lagom LCD test. I tried to use the OSD for everything but was limited without a gamma control. Opened up NCP and tried again, and I got to the point where I was happy with contrast, gamma, whites and blacks. Gamma was a little low, but to my eyes the colours look great - WAY better than the VG248QE and, if I'm honest, better than my old AOC IPS. The latter is probably more realistic, but I prefer the Dell for 'gaming' colours, if that makes any sense?
> 
> I've not been able to try G-Sync or ULMB, but did get the chance to have a very quick play on Ultra Street Fighter IV. And it was glorious...SFV with ULMB should be epic. I'm hoping to try Fallout / The Witcher later to get a feel for G-Sync.
> 
> Thus far I only have two complaints. First, I don't like how the monitor wobbles around when using the OSD. I don't think it actually changes the monitor's angle, but it doesn't scream quality unlike the appearance and feel of the monitor. More worryingly, I seem to have a bar of backlight bleed at the very bottom of the monitor. It's about a centimetre tall (roughly the same height as the Windows task bar) and is definitely lighter than the rest of the panel. It's only really noticeable on a black background but it bugs me. I'll see if I can get a picture later.
> 
> Any ideas what might cause that and if it's possible to fix? It's the only thing making me even consider returning it as without that issue it would meet the criteria I set perfectly!


Hey man,

I didnt have any BLB with this monitor. However, i did have vertical lines which got a lot more noticeable at 62% contrast and below.Mine has gone back and i'm waiting to hear if my RMA was accepted.

Hope you get some time with your monitor soon and its a good one







For me, in the end, this panel wasn't worth the £600 pricetag. The only difference i can see going back to my BENQ 2420T is the resolution. Sure its a well built monitor and if you don't notice the vertical lines then great but i noticed it a lot and couldn't put up with it.

My first day with the monitor, i loved it. It wasn't till i saw the vertical lines that i started to dislike it.


----------



## MisterNobody

Made an account just to comment, I got this monitor in today and it's flawless. I got it off Amazon and it came in an amazon box in addition to the dell box. I've done the deal pixel test, nothing, no pixel inversion, no lines and no bleed or yellow tint. I used tftcentrals ICC profile setting and it looks even better. I came from a BenQ XL2420TE and a Asus VBG248QE and this was a huge upgrade. If I experience any issues down the road I'll be sure to post but for now I'm glad I got this. My only gripe is that now I need a 2nd one because 1080p 24 inch looks like dog **** next to this beauty.


----------



## AdrianIscariot

I've been using it again now for an hour or so and thus far no lines have caused any problems! Really hope it stays that way. I'll take a quick picture of the glow towards the bottom of the screen in a minute.

I'm now trying to test ULMB, but for some reason I can't get it to show up on the OSD. I've deactivated G-Sync, but I think the problem is the refresh rate. Whenever I try to change it via NCP it just defaults back to 144Hz. Sometimes the refresh rate box just jumps back to 144, sometimes it shows 120 (but the OSD says 144) and once it turned the screen off for a split second (as if it was changing res) but when it came back I was still at 144Hz. Any ideas? Am I doing something wrong here?


----------



## Darylrese

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MisterNobody*
> 
> Made an account just to comment, I got this monitor in today and it's flawless. I got it off Amazon and it came in an amazon box in addition to the dell box. I've done the deal pixel test, nothing, no pixel inversion, no lines and no bleed or yellow tint. I used tftcentrals ICC profile setting and it looks even better. I came from a BenQ XL2420TE and a Asus VBG248QE and this was a huge upgrade. If I experience any issues down the road I'll be sure to post but for now I'm glad I got this. My only gripe is that now I need a 2nd one because 1080p 24 inch looks like dog **** next to this beauty.


Glad you like it!

Can you do me a favour? Change the OSD to 50% contrast and around 40% brightness then load up a black background and wiggle your mouse....do you see vertical lines like this?


----------



## AdrianIscariot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MisterNobody*
> 
> Made an account just to comment, I got this monitor in today and it's flawless. I got it off Amazon and it came in an amazon box in addition to the dell box. I've done the deal pixel test, nothing, no pixel inversion, no lines and no bleed or yellow tint. I used tftcentrals ICC profile setting and it looks even better. I came from a BenQ XL2420TE and a Asus VBG248QE and this was a huge upgrade. If I experience any issues down the road I'll be sure to post but for now I'm glad I got this. My only gripe is that now I need a 2nd one because 1080p 24 inch looks like dog **** next to this beauty.


Awesome, glad you like it! Can I ask where you found TFT Central's ICC profile? I've had a look on their database but couldn't see it.

In addition to not being able to alter the monitor's resolution via NCP now it seems I can't enable G-Sync either! It just seems to be stuck in 144Hz Normal Mode - regardless of what I do in NCP. I just downloaded the latest drivers for my GPU, not sure what else to try. Could the fact I'm running another 144Hz monitor alongside this one be the issue? Really want to test G-Sync and ULMB and it seems I can't do either!

Below is the pic of the odd light at the bottom of the screen. I can't notice it normally, but it does stand out against a black background. It's like that part refuses to drop below a certain level of brightness.


----------



## Nukemaster

It looks like backlight bleed. It varies from screen to screen for sure.


----------



## Shadowarez

mine finally came in i had to set the contrast was way to high outa box, i turned off deep sleep mode asap installed the driver from disk, mine came direct from dell store. came with a dp cable usb 3 root hub cable and power, ark is still ifft dont think gsyncs workin in that one, but WoW GTA 5 Killing Floor 2 all awsome il lwait for battle front so i get a better fps to test. at first i thought i saw lower left blb but it was just the angle i was viewing it from. other wise (Knock on Wood) its survived its first day.


----------



## Micdeez

I'm considering this monitor also, I can get it for $878 including a corporate discount through work, so that's a saving of $181!
Much better deal than the Asus and Acer equivalent that I can't discount on.


----------



## MaXGTS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AdrianIscariot*
> 
> Awesome, glad you like it! Can I ask where you found TFT Central's ICC profile? I've had a look on their database but couldn't see it.
> 
> In addition to not being able to alter the monitor's resolution via NCP now it seems I can't enable G-Sync either! It just seems to be stuck in 144Hz Normal Mode - regardless of what I do in NCP. I just downloaded the latest drivers for my GPU, not sure what else to try. Could the fact I'm running another 144Hz monitor alongside this one be the issue? Really want to test G-Sync and ULMB and it seems I can't do either!
> 
> Below is the pic of the odd light at the bottom of the screen. I can't notice it normally, but it does stand out against a black background. It's like that part refuses to drop below a certain level of brightness.


The ICC Profile is located here: http://www.tftcentral.co.uk/icc_profiles/dell_s2716dg.icc

I've also lost the G-Sync a few times, but a reboot has always brings it back. Be sure to set your desktop refresh rate to 120Hz. Don't set it higher than that due to a bug in nVidia's drivers that causes excessive energy use above 120Hz. In games it's not a problem to set it to 144Hz.

http://www.pcper.com/news/Graphics-Cards/NVIDIA-Confirms-Clock-Speed-Power-Increases-High-Refresh-Rates-Promises-Fix

As far as the issue at the bottom of your screen, I also believe it to be the dreaded backlight bleed.


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> Glad you like it!
> 
> Can you do me a favour? Change the OSD to 50% contrast and around 40% brightness then load up a black background and wiggle your mouse....do you see vertical lines like this?


Not sure why people keep posting the same thing over and over. Pixel inversion is a design characteristic of this panel. IE: all of them will have it. Not really a huge deal IMO.

A lot of fast panels have pixel inversion problems and cannot pass this test (moving box looking the same as stationary box):

http://testufo.com/#test=inversion


----------



## h3lp

can u guys clear one think about g-sync?
to make it work correct, i should enable g-sync in nvidia control panel, disable v-sync in nvidia control panel and disable v-sync in game settings right?
then g-sync will work correct?


----------



## gussboy

Question regarding applying TFT's icc profile for this panel.. Do I leave brightness and contrast at their default levels of 75 and then apply the icc profile?

Or do I first set their recommended brightness 26, contrast 75 settings?


----------



## Benny89

How do you change ICC profile? Can anyone make quick tutorial? THX!


----------



## Darylrese

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> Not sure why people keep posting the same thing over and over. Pixel inversion is a design characteristic of this panel. IE: all of them will have it. Not really a huge deal IMO.
> 
> A lot of fast panels have pixel inversion problems and cannot pass this test (moving box looking the same as stationary box):
> 
> http://testufo.com/#test=inversion


I don't think i'd mind pixel inversion during testing but the vertical line issue is very much distracting. For example it can be seen when smoke comes off the gun in BO3 and BF4. It ruins image quality and its not something i'm really prepared to 'settle with' for a £600 monitor.

I ran that test and there were no issues, it was perfect. No inversion. Just vertical lines under normal use and during the advanced tests.

If vertical lines / pixel inversion is a 'feature' of these monitors, i won't be buying another.


----------



## MaXGTS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *h3lp*
> 
> can u guys clear one think about g-sync?
> to make it work correct, i should enable g-sync in nvidia control panel, disable v-sync in nvidia control panel and disable v-sync in game settings right?
> then g-sync will work correct?


Gsync and vsync on in the nvidia cp. vsync disabled in games.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gussboy*
> 
> Question regarding applying TFT's icc profile for this panel.. Do I leave brightness and contrast at their default levels of 75 and then apply the icc profile?
> 
> Or do I first set their recommended brightness 26, contrast 75 settings?


It's up to you. But to match TFT's calibration you'd need to use 26 & 75.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benny89*
> 
> How do you change ICC profile? Can anyone make quick tutorial? THX!


http://www.tftcentral.co.uk/articles/icc_profiles.htm#install


----------



## AdrianIscariot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gussboy*
> 
> Question regarding applying TFT's icc profile for this panel.. Do I leave brightness and contrast at their default levels of 75 and then apply the icc profile?
> 
> Or do I first set their recommended brightness 26, contrast 75 settings?


I'm not sure and wondering the same thing. I think we are meant to install the ICC profile first, then change the OSD values. There's some good information on here: http://www.geforce.co.uk/whats-new/guides/how-to-calibrate-your-monitor

Benny, hopefully that helps you too?

I've managed to get control of G-Sync / ULMB and refresh rate now, I'm not sure exactly what the issue was but doing a clean install of the latest drivers and not installing Nvidia Experience has done the trick. Going to tweak the colour a little using the ICC profile now, then finally give The Witcher 3 a go. Not played it before but it sounds like the perfect way to test the Dell!


----------



## h3lp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaXGTS*
> 
> Gaync and vsync on in the nvidia cp. vsync disabled in games


as far as i understand vsync ON in nvidia cp limit my maximum fps to 144. And if i turn off vsync in Nvidia CP it may be more then 144 fps in game while gsync will not work after 144 fps and above right?

but if i have avg fps 70-80 in game there is no reason keep vsync on in NV cp?
am i right?


----------



## bl4ckdot

Hey guys,
I currently use a BenQ XL2411T and am looking forward to a 27" 144Hz Gsync. I decided to avoid IPS 144Hz because of the IPS glow so it is either this Dell or the Asus. Are they using the same panel ? Which one would you recommend (even if I'm on dell thread) ?


----------



## skywalker99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bl4ckdot*
> 
> Hey guys,
> I currently use a BenQ XL2411T and am looking forward to a 27" 144Hz Gsync. I decided to avoid IPS 144Hz because of the IPS glow so it is either this Dell or the Asus. Are they using the same panel ? Which one would you recommend (even if I'm on dell thread) ?


To my eyes PQ is pretty much the same on both monitors. If swift had better reliability I would say go for swift (osd/joystick, looks) but it doesn't so I will say Dell. Saying that there isn't enough track record(s) to show that Dell is reliable so it's a gamble either way. Whichever monitor you buy just make sure that you can return it to the seller if something goes wrong without incurring any costs
Jump from 1080p to 1440p is as significant imo as going from "normal" keyboard to mechanical...not to mention G-sync...just make sure you have the power to push these extra pixels


----------



## Benny89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bl4ckdot*
> 
> Hey guys,
> I currently use a BenQ XL2411T and am looking forward to a 27" 144Hz Gsync. I decided to avoid IPS 144Hz because of the IPS glow so it is either this Dell or the Asus. Are they using the same panel ? Which one would you recommend (even if I'm on dell thread) ?


Hey man, here is comparsion made between those two. I hope it will help you. I personaly will go first for Swift and then leave Dell as second option, pure because of Swift design fits my RIG better









http://www.overclock.net/t/1554247/build-log-vegas-2015-chromed-copper-tube-gaming-system/90#post_24605216
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AdrianIscariot*
> 
> I'm not sure and wondering the same thing. I think we are meant to install the ICC profile first, then change the OSD values. There's some good information on here: http://www.geforce.co.uk/whats-new/guides/how-to-calibrate-your-monitor
> 
> Benny, hopefully that helps you too?


Thanks mate, indeed that will help me a lot. Glad that you assumed direct control over your Dell again







.


----------



## AdrianIscariot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *h3lp*
> 
> as far as i understand vsync ON in nvidia cp limit my maximum fps to 144. And if i turn off vsync in Nvidia CP it may be more then 144 fps in game while gsync will not work after 144 fps and above right?
> 
> but if i have avg fps 70-80 in game there is no reason keep vsync on in NV cp?
> am i right?


I think that setting just determines what will happen once framerate goes out of G-Sync's operational range. Don't know if there is a lower limit, but as you said the highest it can work on is 144Hz. If you have V-Sync on and get to say 150fps, I'm not sure if you'd then experience the usual V-Sync downsides like input lag. If you set it Off then instead you open yourself up to screen tearing - but at that kind of framerate I don't think it matters too much - I never even noticed it on my old 144Hz monitor at high framerates. For that reason I've set mine to Off, and so far it seems to be okay.

Just finished playing The Witcher for an hour or so and I am incredibly impressed with this monitor. I kept an eye out for the vertical line issue but didn't notice it and the resolution and colour were ace. As far as G-Sync goes I'm not too sure what to make of it. My average framerate was 65, with a low of 56 and a high of 88. I can confirm I saw no tearing whatsoever, and the response of the screen seemed good. That said I couldn't really be sure there was a big difference than if I had G-Sync disabled; I think really you'd need to test them back-to-back to notice the change. In any case, there was no tearing and the game looked and felt very smooth (except for my ham-fisted mouse movement!) so I suppose that in itself is proof of G-Sync working properly. At times I felt The Witcher was a little slow to respond to my inputs, but that could well be the game itself.

As far as response goes I'll need to play some SF4 (a game I am much more familiar with) at 120Hz with ULMB to really get a feel for how the response and anti-blur fares against my old Asus.

So far, I've got to say I'm loving this monitor. The BLB at the bottom is a pain, but I don't notice it when working / gaming. I'm still a bit apprehensive as Daryl's monitor appeared to be great for the first day before the problems began. It's a little ridiculous that at this price point we have to pick the lesser of several evils, but if this screen stays free from other issues I'm going to keep it.


----------



## bl4ckdot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skywalker99*
> 
> To my eyes PQ is pretty much the same on both monitors. If swift had better reliability I would say go for swift (osd/joystick, looks) but it doesn't so I will say Dell. Saying that there isn't enough track record(s) to show that Dell is reliable so it's a gamble either way. Whichever monitor you buy just make sure that you can return it to the seller if something goes wrong without incurring any costs
> Jump from 1080p to 1440p is as significant imo as going from "normal" keyboard to mechanical...not to mention G-sync...just make sure you have the power to push these extra pixels


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benny89*
> 
> Hey man, here is comparsion made between those two. I hope it will help you. I personaly will go first for Swift and then leave Dell as second option, pure because of Swift design fits my RIG better
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1554247/build-log-vegas-2015-chromed-copper-tube-gaming-system/90#post_24605216


Ok thank you. I'll probably go for the Dell (if the price is still the same). Also I have a 980Ti, I should be fine for 1440p.


----------



## Benny89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bl4ckdot*
> 
> Ok thank you. I'll probably go for the Dell (if the price is still the same). Also I have a 980Ti, I should be fine for 1440p.


You will be fine with 980 Ti but make sure you OC it first as much as you can. 1440p is very demanding for single card but OCed 980 Ti can handle it. My 1520 OC 980 Ti handled Ultra Witcher 3 with Hariworks on on 50-60 FPS easly.


----------



## bl4ckdot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benny89*
> 
> You will be fine with 980 Ti but make sure you OC it first as much as you can. 1440p is very demanding for single card but OCed 980 Ti can handle it. My 1520 OC 980 Ti handled Ultra Witcher 3 with Hariworks on on 50-60 FPS easly.


I have a 980ti Classy (atm at 1450 on air) which will be soon WC


----------



## Benny89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bl4ckdot*
> 
> I have a 980ti Classy (atm at 1450 on air) which will be soon WC


Cool! on WC you should get higher than me (I am on air) so you are settled. Let us know hows your new monitor


----------



## bl4ckdot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benny89*
> 
> Cool! on WC you should get higher than me (I am on air) so you are settled. Let us know hows your new monitor


It is sadly not available in France yet.


----------



## HunterKen7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AdrianIscariot*
> 
> Below is the pic of the odd light at the bottom of the screen. I can't notice it normally, but it does stand out against a black background. It's like that part refuses to drop below a certain level of brightness.


That is some nasty back light bleed. I bet that you can squeeze the bezel at the bottom of the screen there and it would go away. I just exchanged one of these monitors due to this exact issue.


----------



## skywalker99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bl4ckdot*
> 
> Hey guys,
> I currently use a BenQ XL2411T and am looking forward to a 27" 144Hz Gsync. I decided to avoid IPS 144Hz because of the IPS glow so it is either this Dell or the Asus. Are they using the same panel ? Which one would you recommend (even if I'm on dell thread) ?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benny89*
> 
> You will be fine with 980 Ti but make sure you OC it first as much as you can. 1440p is very demanding for single card but OCed 980 Ti can handle it. My 1520 OC 980 Ti handled Ultra Witcher 3 with Hariworks on on 50-60 FPS easly.


Yeah you will be fine with not too taxing aa (fxaa)
Actually, I don't recommend pushing oc to much with a new monitor that you will be probably (over)analysing. From my own experience I found that to oc gpu(s) where you are free from artifacts or hiccups across all games and benchmarks takes a lot of testing and time. It should be easier for you since you have one card. I have 2 x 970s and although I can push them to 1500 I found that very occasionally I was getting some artifacts and freezes. These were very rare but nevertheless existed. I settled for 1430 in the end.
What I'm saying is that you may be blaming your brand new monitor for some oc artifacts


----------



## bl4ckdot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skywalker99*
> 
> Yeah you will be fine with not too taxing aa (fxaa)
> Actually, I don't recommend pushing oc to much with a new monitor that you will be probably (over)analysing. From my own experience I found that to oc gpu(s) where you are free from artifacts or hiccups across all games and benchmarks takes a lot of testing and time. It should be easier for you since you have one card. I have 2 x 970s and although I can push them to 1500 I found that very occasionally I was getting some artifacts and freezes. These were very rare but nevertheless existed. I settled for 1430 in the end.
> What I'm saying is that you may be blaming your brand new monitor for some oc artifacts


Ho yeah don't worry, I'm fully aware about that, my 980Ti can push 1510 on air but for everyday use I set it at 1450. I'll do the same when I'll test my new monitor.
PS : I hate fxaa


----------



## AdrianIscariot

Does anyone else have similar BLB to me? Just seen ABCSoup's pics (post #23) and his black screen looks just like mine. If they all have this line I don't think I'll return it as so far I'm free from the curse of the lines!

As for The Witcher 3...it's pretty demanding, isn't it?! I can't OC my cards due to heat, but at 1200Mhz I was averaging 65fps. Plenty smooth enough with G-Sync and on this screen it looks beautiful. I'm using the Ultra preset but without hairworks as I don't feel the visual improvement is worth the performance hit. I also turned off blur as I generally don't like it!

Want to try Fallout 4 but by the sound of it that won't be a good test for the Dell. No SLI, framerate cap and no G-Sync does not sound like a good combination. Shame as it looks fun!


----------



## gussboy

Ok got the TFT icc profile loaded up now. However I find that I preferred the lower gamma setting (.80) from the Nvidia control panel.

Is it possible to run both an ICC profile and also select the "Use Nvidia settings" in the Nvidia control panel? I suppose not and that you have to let either the Nvidia software "or" Windows control the color settings.

So is there any way to use the TFT icc profile while also tweaking the gamma down a few notches?


----------



## skywalker99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bl4ckdot*
> 
> PS : I hate fxaa


Not a big fan either but alternatives aren't that great. using txaa first time (GTA 5) and surprisingly enjoying it


----------



## HunterKen7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AdrianIscariot*
> 
> Does anyone else have similar BLB to me? Just seen ABCSoup's pics (post #23) and his black screen looks just like mine. If they all have this line I don't think I'll return it as so far I'm free from the curse of the lines!


All of them do NOT have that line. I can confirm this first hand. I've seen two of these monitors and one had absolutely no backlight bleed at all. The other had a horrendous line of bright white at the bottom.


----------



## Darylrese

Yeah mine didn't have that BLB at the bottom mate. It was pretty uniform.

Now i have gone back to my BENQ2420T, i'm noticing defects in this with backlight and image quality so i think all this talk of trashy monitors we have recently been getting has changed the way i look at all monitors lol


----------



## Benny89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skywalker99*
> 
> Yeah you will be fine with not too taxing aa (fxaa)
> Actually, I don't recommend pushing oc to much with a new monitor that you will be probably (over)analysing. From my own experience I found that to oc gpu(s) where you are free from artifacts or hiccups across all games and benchmarks takes a lot of testing and time. It should be easier for you since you have one card. I have 2 x 970s and although I can push them to 1500 I found that very occasionally I was getting some artifacts and freezes. These were very rare but nevertheless existed. I settled for 1430 in the end.
> What I'm saying is that you may be blaming your brand new monitor for some oc artifacts


I was testing my 1520 980 Ti (air) on Witcher 3 1440p Max settings and had no artifacts and anything strange. Butter smooth (apart from droping FPS because Hairworks







). Tested also in GTA V. No artifacts.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HunterKen7*
> 
> All of them do NOT have that line. I can confirm this first hand. I've seen two of these monitors and one had absolutely no backlight bleed at all. The other had a horrendous line of bright white at the bottom.


Well, that gives me hope I can get one without BLB. Dell or Swift. BLB is my main reason why I give up on new PG IPS. It is just riddiculous how many BLB spots one panel can have..... 8!


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> I don't think i'd mind pixel inversion during testing but the vertical line issue is very much distracting. For example it can be seen when smoke comes off the gun in BO3 and BF4. It ruins image quality and its not something i'm really prepared to 'settle with' for a £600 monitor.
> 
> I ran that test and there were no issues, it was perfect. No inversion. Just vertical lines under normal use and during the advanced tests.
> 
> If vertical lines / pixel inversion is a 'feature' of these monitors, i won't be buying another.


I wouldn't really use the word "feature" as that implies it's something they went out of their way to implement. It's more of a "characteristic" of the panel. When you make LCD panels with pixels this fast, it's extremely hard to get the voltage exact when you switch the polarities. That's why these TN panels get pixel inversion, it's a byproduct of the pixel speed.


----------



## michaelius

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AdrianIscariot*
> 
> As for The Witcher 3...it's pretty demanding, isn't it?! I can't OC my cards due to heat, but at 1200Mhz I was averaging 65fps. Plenty smooth enough with G-Sync and on this screen it looks beautiful. I'm using the Ultra preset but without hairworks as I don't feel the visual improvement is worth the performance hit. I also turned off blur as I generally don't like it!


You can also drop shadows quality - it's also extremly demanding with not that big impact on image quality.


----------



## Micdeez

Really urgent question guys, what optimal game setting would I need to consider for a GTX 980 (Galax HOF water cooled).

Really keen to go with 1440p gaming but making sure my 980 is still sufficient!

Cheers

Ps. Currently have Fallout 4 and Witcher 3 in rotation.
Coming from a Dell U2414 IPS 1080p panel.


----------



## Nukemaster

Use DSR 1.78%(Nvidia Control Panel - > Manage 3d settings -> Global -> DSR factors - 1.78x checked and applied) to run them at 2560 x 1440 and see how your games run.

This should give you a good idea of performance.

Alternatively you could add a custom resolution and do similar without the same scaling DSR performs.


----------



## Shadowarez

Can Anyone else with this monitor test the game Tera let me know if gsync is working or if its just me seeing zero improvement.


----------



## Micdeez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nukemaster*
> 
> Use DSR 1.78%(Nvidia Control Panel - > Manage 3d settings -> Global -> DSR factors - 1.78x checked and applied) to run them at 2560 x 1440 and see how your games run.
> 
> This should give you a good idea of performance.
> 
> Alternatively you could add a custom resolution and do similar without the same scaling DSR performs.


Solid answer, thanks for your help.

Still on the fence with this, its simply cost of a monitor as the Dell IPS U2414 is great, but most say once you go to 144hz you see a big difference.


----------



## Shadowarez

Nvm reading optimization guides what not shown me this game is even more Garbage then BF4 when it first launched gsync wont fix it devs coded game in a way that will never be fixed unless they run it from a new Engine and DX Update. Other games like ark are flawless.


----------



## Vegtro

Weird, directly from Amazon pulled the S2716DG due to item description.


----------



## khemist

My replacement is arriving any minute now, fingers crossed!.


----------



## Darylrese

Let us know how you get on with it mate. Be interested to hear if you have the vertical line issue or anything else


----------



## khemist

Screen looks perfect as far as i can see, need to get some gaming done later, HAPPY!







.


----------



## Darylrese

cool! Please do the vertical line test for me and let me know the result.


----------



## HunterKen7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vegtro*
> 
> Weird, directly from Amazon pulled the S2716DG due to item description.


Hmmm, they do this when there are too many returns. I've seen the same thing happen to the ROG Swift and the HB270HU.


----------



## khemist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> cool! Please do the vertical line test for me and let me know the result.


Can't see any.


----------



## Darylrese

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *khemist*
> 
> Can't see any.


Set the contrast to 50% in the OSD and wiggled the mouse around?


----------



## khemist

Yeah, i tried it and can't notice anything.


----------



## Benny89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *khemist*
> 
> Yeah, i tried it and can't notice anything.


Nice!


----------



## gussboy

I got my 2nd replacement from Amazon yesterday and still has 1 dead pixel.









monitor1 = 1 bad pixel, good back light
monitor2= 1 bad pixel, some back light bleed at bottom
monitor3 = 1 bad pixel, some back light bleed at bottom

At this moment I have monitor1 on my desk and returned the other two. Should I accept the 1 dead pixel or demand more replacements until I get one without any dead pixels. At this price point I lean towards rejecting any dead pixels. Thoughts?


----------



## AdrianIscariot

Played a 2-hour session on Fallout 4 last night. Never played it before and was a little reluctant to try it on this monitor due to the reports of the framerate cap, G-Sync not working and no SLI support. I disabled SLI and turned V-Sync off in Nvidia Inspector, leaving G-Sync on and setting a framerate limit of 70. The game ran at an average 65 fps, and while the logs indicate it dropped to single-figures at times I can honestly say it felt like 60+ constantly. Again I had no tearing or hiccups, no input lag and a hardly any blur. I can't help but attribute that to G-Sync, but am going to do a bit more research in case Fallout 4 really isn't compatible with it.

The more I use this monitor the more I like it! I just need to spend a few hours with Street Fighter now. So far the resolution, colours and G-Sync all get a big thumbs-up from me. ULMB will be an interesting test! It seems like a few of these monitors have this backlight bleed at the bottom, but to be honest I'm so happy with it I'm starting to think I'm going to ignore the BLB and keep the monitor. I feel that if I try to RMA it I may end up with something worse and I've also removed the stickers etc (oops).

Also, for you guys who return them, are you doing it via the seller or Dell? I noticed that Dell's return service is very good - seems they send you the replacement before you send the faulty one back. That sounds pretty good as I'd not be without the monitor...but I'm not sure if my BLB would be sufficient for Dell to send me another?


----------



## Micdeez

Might pull the trigger on this today.

It's got a beautiful bezel. An extra input for HDMI and less matte coating on the screen.

If I didn't get a Dell work discount, I'd still pick this over the ROG.

Ps. Just felt good writing this for my justification


----------



## Darylrese

Glad you are happy with it.

I RMA'd mind back to supplier BUT I recieved an email from them today to say they couldn't find the fault and have marked it as no fault found. I have told them I want a refund under distance selling regs but they want to test it again.

I am wondering if only my monitor had the vertical lines or if everyone's has it but some people don't notice it?

Either way I had no dead pixels, and no BLB. I wouldn't accept one with dead pixels or dust.


----------



## HunterKen7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> I am wondering if only my monitor had the vertical lines or if everyone's has it but some people don't notice it?


I think every one of these monitors will have the lines. Look at the comparison pictures on the TFT Central review. ROG, Acer, BenQ all have the lines.


----------



## Darylrese

Oh ok.

Don't know what to do then. Get it back and keep playing with the settings or get refund and forget the monitor upgrade all together


----------



## Micdeez

Sounds like you should just refund it. If you're scrutinising the vertical lines (no offence) and its apparent that it's a natural "feature" of this panel, the. Get a refund if you can.

You're likely to never be happy with this model. Or you have bionic eyes mate!

Wait for OLED or consider the ASUS IPS version

@Darylrese


----------



## Darylrese

hehe Bionic eyes, I like the sound of that mate!

Yeah I guess I am not going to be happy with any fast monitor at the moment with all these issues they have










Just a shame I have such a powerful PC and run it on 1080p @ 120hz. Its a waste really.


----------



## Micdeez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> hehe Bionic eyes, I like the sound of that mate!
> 
> Yeah I guess I am not going to be happy with any fast monitor at the moment with all these issues they have
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just a shame I have such a powerful PC and run it on 1080p @ 120hz. Its a waste really.


I agree, I knew about Gsync a long time ago and sat on the fence for a long time.
When Dell released this, I thought perhaps I would jump on this as a solution?
Still thinking, with a discount I can get it for $878 Australian $ which still isn't cheap.

I know LG and Samsung have had a great track record for producing top monitors, hope they release a Gsync version soon, maybe wait for that?


----------



## cpaqf1

What settings are you guys using to avoid the annoying humm under certain brightness settings? I haven"t been able to find an overall image setting I liked at "quiet" brightness settings.


----------



## medgart

@Darylrese

You've owned both Asus PG279Q and Dell S2716DG, what can you say about comparing the colours between these two monitors? As we can see from TFTcentral review about Dell S2716DG the colour accuracy is not good out of the box but after calibration the results are pretty good. From what you've seen is there a huge difference between the colours of the Asus' IPS and Dell's TN or just a slight one?

To everyone - is there an option for 120Hz on the Dell S2716DG? What I've learnt so far is that when you use 144Hz with Nvidia gpu this causes the gpu to run at maximum even if you're not doing anything at the moment, is that correct? If so, does it happen only on monitors with G-sync or all 144Hz monitors(when you actually use 144Hz) + Nvidia gpu causes this?


----------



## Nukemaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *medgart*
> 
> @Darylrese
> To everyone - is there an option for 120Hz on the Dell S2716DG? What I've learnt so far is that when you use 144Hz with Nvidia gpu this causes the gpu to run at maximum even if you're not doing anything at the moment, is that correct? If so, does it happen only on monitors with G-sync or all 144Hz monitors(when you actually use 144Hz) + Nvidia gpu causes this?


It seems strangely hit and miss(I have been able to run a single 144hz screen with out any clocking up happening). I have seen strange clock up issues when running videos with some drivers too.

On many systems running 144hz does cause the video card to clock up. As far as I know 144hz screens should also support 120/100/60(many will also have others like 85)

You can use the Nvidia control panel to try to force 144hz when a game starts while keeping the desktop on 120.

Nvidia is supposed to be working on a driver fix for this issue.


----------



## MaXGTS

I have no problem running 120Hz on the desktop and 144Hz in games. Works perfectly.


----------



## Shadowarez

Has anyone else ordered there monitor from dell direct or qm i the only one? Seems alot of returns are coming from other retailers. Tried starwars battle front not a single issue. Tried the vertical line test nothing. And iv set screen to normal speed why is thete even a setting for fast doesnt need it.


----------



## MaXGTS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shadowarez*
> 
> Has anyone else ordered there monitor from dell direct or qm i the only one? Seems alot of returns are coming from other retailers. Tried starwars battle front not a single issue. Tried the vertical line test nothing. And iv set screen to normal speed why is thete even a setting for fast doesnt need it.


Got mine from Amazon. No issues so far.


----------



## gussboy

What settings are people running on their Dell? Even after lowering the brightness to 26, the screen seems overly bright to me. To the point of causing eye strain even.

I also played around with the TFT Central icc profile for this monitor but I didn't care for it too much. So far my preference has been:

*Dell OSD*: Brightness: 26, Contrast: 75
*Nvidia Control panel*: lower gamma to .80 gamma, increase digital vibrance to +60%

Question, by using the Nvidia override settings above, does this disable the use of an ICC profile on the desktop and in games? I have always been confused about that...


----------



## Carcinognic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *medgart*
> 
> @Darylrese
> 
> You've owned both Asus PG279Q and Dell S2716DG, what can you say about comparing the colours between these two monitors? As we can see from TFTcentral review about Dell S2716DG the colour accuracy is not good out of the box but after calibration the results are pretty good. From what you've seen is there a huge difference between the colours of the Asus' IPS and Dell's TN or just a slight one?
> 
> To everyone - is there an option for 120Hz on the Dell S2716DG? What I've learnt so far is that when you use 144Hz with Nvidia gpu this causes the gpu to run at maximum even if you're not doing anything at the moment, is that correct? If so, does it happen only on monitors with G-sync or all 144Hz monitors(when you actually use 144Hz) + Nvidia gpu causes this?


I'm using the Dell with another Asus 60Hz monitor next to it. If you leave Windows set to 60Hz, then the screen will sit at 60Hz until you run a game with gsync enabled in full screen. This will cause the monitor to run at whatever frequency the game is running at. There is a caviot. If you run your game in windowed or borderless, it will only run at 60Hz. If you want it to run at a higher refresh rate than 60, then you need to change that in Windows. I say change it in Windows because when I try to do it in Nvidia Control Panel, it immediately bounces back to 60Hz. I have Windows 10 so here's how to do it for this, but I can only assume it's pretty similar in the other versions of Windows.

Right-click your desktop. Choose Dsiplay Settings>Advanced Display Settings>Display Adapter Properties>Monitor>and then choose your Screen Refresh Rate


----------



## HunterKen7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gussboy*
> 
> So far my preference has been:
> 
> *Dell OSD*: Brightness: 26, Contrast: 75
> *Nvidia Control panel*: lower gamma to .80 gamma, increase digital vibrance to +60%


I decided to take one more shot with Amazon. They sent me a new one this week and so far so good. Zero back light bleed. The last one had the whole bottom edge bright white. Also, no dead pixels that I have seen yet (knock on wood).

I have mine setup pretty much exactly as you described.


----------



## Micdeez

So I have taken the plunge on this! Put my U2414H on eBay + the Dell discount, and doesn't seem like a bad price after all.

Here's hoping I hit the jackpot, fingers crossed and will report back.


----------



## Shadowarez

When i get home from mine site ill take pics of various games like alien isolation,killing floor 2,Ark,


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *medgart*
> 
> @Darylrese
> 
> You've owned both Asus PG279Q and Dell S2716DG, what can you say about comparing the colours between these two monitors? As we can see from TFTcentral review about Dell S2716DG the colour accuracy is not good out of the box but after calibration the results are pretty good. From what you've seen is there a huge difference between the colours of the Asus' IPS and Dell's TN or just a slight one?
> 
> To everyone - is there an option for 120Hz on the Dell S2716DG? What I've learnt so far is that when you use 144Hz with Nvidia gpu this causes the gpu to run at maximum even if you're not doing anything at the moment, is that correct? If so, does it happen only on monitors with G-sync or all 144Hz monitors(when you actually use 144Hz) + Nvidia gpu causes this?


I had PG278Q (same as Dell) and PG279Q, also XB270HU and the main problem with TN panel is uniformity - gamma and color shift. In games you won't notice it too much, but in desktop it is pretty annoying. At the top you can see darker strip which moves as you move your head. Sides of the screen are brighter with yellow tint.

IPS panel is better in all aspects but seems PG279Q has currently serious uniformity issues where top is obviously darker with a yellow tint and it looks really bad. XB270HU uniformity was much better and without yellow tint at the top. I had TN Swift, returned it because I can't stand TN panels but returned also PG279Q because of bad uniformity. It's very sad because build quality is top notch. Unfortunately, AUO has really big QC issues and there is no other alternative at the moment.

120Hz option ? Sure, just go to control panel and set refresh rate to 120Hz. In 3D settings use max. supported refresh rate. All 144Hz monitors are affected by this. NVidia implemented this intentionally, anyway they should work on optimization, however I don't believe they will ever fix this as this issue is known for couple of years. AMD owners, it is same issue present with Catalyst drivers ?


----------



## skywalker99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *medgart*
> 
> To everyone - is there an option for 120Hz on the Dell S2716DG? What I've learnt so far is that when you use 144Hz with Nvidia gpu this causes the gpu to run at maximum even if you're not doing anything at the moment, is that correct? If so, does it happen only on monitors with G-sync or all 144Hz monitors(when you actually use 144Hz) + Nvidia gpu causes this?


It's nvidia's known issue. 144Hz will cause gpu to go into "hard work" mode e.g. at 800mhz. This issue has been there since I remember. For some reason nvidia decided to ignore this. They said they'll fix it in next driver release...but tbh I wouldn't hold my breath.

I have my desktop set to 120Hz as I don't want to stress my gpu. Now, it was a tad easier to change it to 144Hz in games on rog swift as there is a turbo button on the monitor. But Dell doesn't have one so if you want 144Hz either game has to enforce it or you through desktop/nvcp. The former doesn't always work in my experience and the later...I can't be bothered 9 out of 10 since I can't see much difference between 120-144fps region even if I'm able to push a game into this territory. Saying that I would still prefer to play in 144 rather than 120 just because I can haha


----------



## skywalker99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gussboy*
> 
> What settings are people running on their Dell? Even after lowering the brightness to 26, the screen seems overly bright to me. To the point of causing eye strain even.


Brightness 45
Contrast 75

+ TFT icc

I don't find it overly bright


----------



## Darylrese

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *medgart*
> 
> @Darylrese
> 
> You've owned both Asus PG279Q and Dell S2716DG, what can you say about comparing the colours between these two monitors? As we can see from TFTcentral review about Dell S2716DG the colour accuracy is not good out of the box but after calibration the results are pretty good. From what you've seen is there a huge difference between the colours of the Asus' IPS and Dell's TN or just a slight one?
> 
> To everyone - is there an option for 120Hz on the Dell S2716DG? What I've learnt so far is that when you use 144Hz with Nvidia gpu this causes the gpu to run at maximum even if you're not doing anything at the moment, is that correct? If so, does it happen only on monitors with G-sync or all 144Hz monitors(when you actually use 144Hz) + Nvidia gpu causes this?


Yes indeed i have. The colours were definitely better on the IPS (PG279Q) and image quality too.

The Dell is a bit washed out in comparison. I did play around with the OSD and nvidia settings but i just couldnt get it right. The time the TFT Cnetral review was out, my monitor had gone back for RMA so i don't know about those settings.

Going back to my 24" BENQ 2420T i can say that the panel is very similar, just smaller and lower resolution of course.

If you don't have the vertical line issue and you hate IPS glow / BLB this is a solid choice.


----------



## Darylrese

OK so my supplier has rejected my RMA and insist it is not faulty. They say they have 'tested videos' and cant see any issue.

They have offered to refund it minus a £10 restocking fee or ship it back...hmmmmm

Don't know what to do...


----------



## atomicus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> OK so my supplier has rejected my RMA and insist it is not faulty. They say they have 'tested videos' and cant see any issue.
> 
> They have offered to refund it minus a £10 restocking fee or ship it back...hmmmmm
> 
> Don't know what to do...


You weren't happy with it so the decision seems clear. As to your position regards return, the below may be useful information to know...

*Who pays for returning the goods if the consumer cancels an order?*
3.55 If you want the consumer to return the goods and to pay for that
return, you must make it clear in the contract and as part of the
required written information - see paragraph 3.10. If the consumer
then fails to return the goods, or sends them at your expense, you
can charge them the direct cost to you of the return, even if you
have already refunded the consumer's money. You are not allowed
to make any further charges, such as a restocking charge or an
administration charge.

It also states...

3.57 If the goods are faulty or do not comply with the contract, you (the business)
will have to pay for their return whatever the circumstances.

Their assessment of the 'fault' is certainly a question... you would appear to have provided plenty of evidence on this thread to support that claim, and you clearly know what you're talking about. I would argue that it is more than likely they haven't tested the monitor to the same extent as you, so will not be in a position to say whether there is a fault or not. I would certainly push this further if I were you.


----------



## AdrianIscariot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> OK so my supplier has rejected my RMA and insist it is not faulty. They say they have 'tested videos' and cant see any issue.
> 
> They have offered to refund it minus a £10 restocking fee or ship it back...hmmmmm
> 
> Don't know what to do...


I would say you're probably best to get the refund. You clearly spent a long time testing the monitor and felt strongly enough about the fact it was faulty to return it. I can't help but feel you'd always be keeping an eye out for the issues you encountered every time you used it - which would ruin the ownership experience I'd have thought. You could always get the refund and buy another (so you could be sure you were getting a different panel) or just keep the money and wait for the next attractive monitor. Black Friday / Cyber Monday may even make some options more appealing!

I'm in a similar boat myself, I just can't decide whether to keep it. I love using it now, and would definitley NOT want to go back to 1080p. But with that said, I wonder if in a few months time the BLB will really get to me and make me wish I'd gone through the process of changing it.

I've never returned anything before, and got this from Amazon (it was fulfilled by them too). Is there anything in particular I should do / say if I do ask to return it?


----------



## Shadowarez

If its amazon not a seller on amazon setup a claim from your orders then its step by step process.


----------



## AdrianIscariot

I've just checked on Amazon and if I click the 'Defective' option (which I think is the most appropriate of the selection) Amazon only give me the option to get a refund. However, I've noticed that they no longer sell the item. I paid £510 for it, and currently it's significantly more from other UK retailers.

Has anyone tried contacting Dell themselves? I read all about their return policy (next day, and they send the replacement out before getting the original back) which sounds like a better option. Might see if I can get hold of them and check if backlight bleed is a sufficient reason for them to send a new monitor.


----------



## HunterKen7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AdrianIscariot*
> 
> Amazon only give me the option to get a refund. However, I've noticed that they no longer sell the item.


That's probably why. I can confirm Amazon does exchanges on these because I just did one. They sent the new one overnight actually. I just need to return the first one within 30 days.


----------



## AdrianIscariot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HunterKen7*
> 
> That's probably why. I can confirm Amazon does exchanges on these because I just did one. They sent the new one overnight actually. I just need to return the first one within 30 days.


Oh so they sent you the new one before you sent the old one back? That sounds perfect. I wonder if they'll be getting more stock in? I may also try changing the reason for return in case that gives me access to a return rather than refund.


----------



## medgart

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> OK so my supplier has rejected my RMA and insist it is not faulty. They say they have 'tested videos' and cant see any issue.
> 
> They have offered to refund it minus a £10 restocking fee or ship it back...hmmmmm
> 
> Don't know what to do...


I can definitely see the vertical lines on the videos you've posted, so there is a problem. The good thing is that most of the people here don't see that issue on their monitors and as you said you haven't noticed it before running the pixel inversion test (if I remember correct?). So maybe that pixel inversion test "unlocked" the issue somehow, yes it sounds crazy but who knows, maybe everyone should try to avoid that test and if you don't see that issue in normal use then why should you worry about it? I think you should get a refund and if you liked the monitor (except that issue) you can try another one.


----------



## Propagandist

I've been following both this thread and the PG279Q thread for a few weeks now - I really appreciate all of everyone's honest opinions. I am leaning towards purchasing a Dell S2716DG over the PG279Q. I don't mind the difference in color quality. My only concern is viewing angle.

I currently have an ASUS VW266H, which is a 25.5" TN monitor and the viewing angles never bothered me much. However, I understand the Dell is larger and will have more area that has a harsher angle to your eye if you keep the monitor at the same distance.

I would only use this panel for gaming and would not be watching movies on it at all. Do you even notice any viewing angle problems if you're directly in front of the screen?


----------



## skywalker99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Propagandist*
> 
> I've been following both this thread and the PG279Q thread for a few weeks now - I really appreciate all of everyone's honest opinions. I am leaning towards purchasing a Dell S2716DG over the PG279Q. I don't mind the difference in color quality. My only concern is viewing angle.
> 
> I currently have an ASUS VW266H, which is a 25.5" TN monitor and the viewing angles never bothered me much. However, I understand the Dell is larger and will have more area that has a harsher angle to your eye if you keep the monitor at the same distance.
> 
> I would only use this panel for gaming and would not be watching movies on it at all. Do you even notice any viewing angle problems if you're directly in front of the screen?


Don't worry about viewing angles mate. imo it's one of the most overblown non-issues. Unless you invite your family around for movies and sit in a 5m wide circle around your monitor viewing angles is not an issue. There are other things to worry about like reliability, dead pixel, 144hz nvidia c*c*-up etc but not viewing angles







The screen is absolutely gorgeous and in terms of general use and gaming it's miles ahead of other TN and IPS screens I've been using to date.


----------



## Carcinognic

I have absolutely no isses with this monitor. I've been using 2 27" TN monitors for a while now and don't notice any shift unless I'm really looking for it or shift the way I'm sitting hard to one side. If your monitor is pointing towards you, you shouldn't have any issues.


----------



## skywalker99

I think people see "TN" and automatically think it's rubbish. But in reality the screen is miles ahead of some other TNs e.g. BenQ XL2411T or even IPS e.g. Dell Ultrasharp U2312HM

If you want 144hz, fast monitor with no lag, low input lag and no bleed that destroys PQ than you have no choice really...it will be TN


----------



## bl4ckdot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skywalker99*
> 
> I think people see "TN" and automatically think it's rubbish. But in reality the screen is miles ahead of some other TNs e.g. BenQ XL2411T or even IPS e.g. Dell Ultrasharp U2312HM
> 
> If you want 144hz, fast monitor with no lag, low input lag and no bleed that destroys PQ than you have no choice really...it will be TN


So you are saying I'll have a big improvement over my BenQ XL2411T ?


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skywalker99*
> 
> I think people see "TN" and automatically think it's rubbish.


I think rubbish when I see TN and IPS. I can't wait to get rid of my rubbish!


----------



## Carcinognic

It's bigger, hgher resolution, and gsync. Your images will be clearer. It'll be easier to spot things in the distance. You wont have frame stutter due to gsync, and it's bigger. Easier to see stuff.


----------



## skywalker99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bl4ckdot*
> 
> So you are saying I'll have a big improvement over my BenQ XL2411T ?


Yup


----------



## skywalker99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> I think rubbish when I see TN and IPS. I can't wait to get rid of my rubbish!


True. The monitor and the hoverboard industries lag behind a bit ...


----------



## AdrianIscariot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skywalker99*
> 
> I think people see "TN" and automatically think it's rubbish. But in reality the screen is miles ahead of some other TNs e.g. BenQ XL2411T or even IPS e.g. Dell Ultrasharp U2312HM
> 
> If you want 144hz, fast monitor with no lag, low input lag and no bleed that destroys PQ than you have no choice really...it will be TN


This is so true. I honestly think of TN and IPS as being on the same level - IPS panels are getting faster (like the new Swift and the Acer HU model) whilst TN's are getting better colours.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bl4ckdot*
> 
> So you are saying I'll have a big improvement over my BenQ XL2411T ?


Yes, you will get a significant boost with this monitor. I went from an Asus VG248QE (which is similar to your BenQ, I believe?) and it is effectively everything I loved about the Asus but with a larger screen, much better resolution and deeper colours. G-Sync is the icing on the cake. If you get a good one I believe that this is as good as a fast gaming monitor gets right now.


----------



## atomicus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AdrianIscariot*
> 
> This is so true. I honestly think of TN and IPS as being on the same level - IPS panels are getting faster (like the new Swift and the Acer HU model) whilst TN's are getting better colours.
> Yes, you will get a significant boost with this monitor. I went from an Asus VG248QE (which is similar to your BenQ, I believe?) and it is effectively everything I loved about the Asus but with a larger screen, much better resolution and deeper colours. G-Sync is the icing on the cake. If you get a good one I believe that this is as good as a fast gaming monitor gets right now.


For a graphics professional or photographer they are not remotely on the same level, but given the poor state of the so-called 'premium' IPS monitors out there right now, those professionals wouldn't touch them anyway. The panel in the Swift/Dell is better than all TN panels that have preceded it, but the IPS in the PG279Q/XB270HU is actually worse than virtually all IPS panels that have come before, apart from it being faster. Sure, if you're comparing the Swift/Dell with the PG279Q/XB270HU, there's an argument for them not being a million miles apart, but that's only because you have a good example of TN in one hand, and very poor example of IPS in the other. Quality IPS destroys TN in every aspect... it just lacks the speed in combo with that quality at present.


----------



## Tippy

I think I'm over the whole "wooo IPS" thing and am deciding between BenQ XL2430T and Dell S2716DG. Both seem to be really good choices.

There is literally only 1 reason I needed an IPS monitor and that is for portrait mode (excellent for viewing web pages and the kind of work I do). TN panels continue to have absolutely horrific *vertical* viewing angles. Of course most people won't really notice that...until they rotate their monitor to portrait.

This is an exaggeration but it demonstrates my point:


----------



## MasterElwood

Got mine today. Coming from a 23": this thing is HUGE! In a good way of course...

Quick check:

-No dead or stuck pixel
-No bleeding (well - not more than normal)

Here comes the tricky part: pixel inversion. Never noticed it before on any of my monitors. Didn´t even know what it is before this thread.

So: got the monitor. Turned down the brightness to 26 because it was way to bright. Then: the GTAV benchmark broke my heart. Because i saw PI. BAD PI. At least i think it was PI. Looked kinda like old interlaced videos. That is PI - right?

Why tricky? Because after that i played a litte UT3 and SW:BF - and didn´t see it AT ALL! Not even on hoth with all the white ice and snow!

I am very confused right now.....


----------



## AdrianIscariot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *atomicus*
> 
> For a graphics professional or photographer they are not remotely on the same level, but given the poor state of the so-called 'premium' IPS monitors out there right now, those professionals wouldn't touch them anyway. The panel in the Swift/Dell is better than all TN panels that have preceded it, but the IPS in the PG279Q/XB270HU is actually worse than virtually all IPS panels that have come before, apart from it being faster. Sure, if you're comparing the Swift/Dell with the PG279Q/XB270HU, there's an argument for them not being a million miles apart, but that's only because you have a good example of TN in one hand, and very poor example of IPS in the other. Quality IPS destroys TN in every aspect... it just lacks the speed in combo with that quality at present.


Sorry, I probably should have added a caveat to my thoughts, which is basically coming from the perspective someone who uses their monitor for non-graphical work and gaming! Interesting point about the good TN vs poor IPS - hadn't really thought of it that way. It's made me even more sure that going down the fast IPS route isn't for me.

@Tippy - I actually know exactly what you mean. I've had to use my old monitor in portrait as my wife made me get rid of my old desk (actually a massive table!) and replace it with a tiny one. I really like stacking 3x decent-sized windows on top of each other but yeah, viewing angles are tricky. Took me a long time to get the monitor in a position that didn't make it look ghastly. I'm pretty happy with it now, but can see any IPS would be a million times better in this scenario.

@MasterElwood - That's interesting. I don't have GTAV, but haven't seen anything untowards in The Witcher 3, Fallout 4 or Ultra Street Fighter 4. A user on another forum noticed it when using Borderlands 2, so that might be one to try too if you have it? How about when you're in Windows - do you get anything like the effects Daryl posted in this videos earlier in the thread?


----------



## MistaSparkul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Propagandist*
> 
> I've been following both this thread and the PG279Q thread for a few weeks now - I really appreciate all of everyone's honest opinions. I am leaning towards purchasing a Dell S2716DG over the PG279Q. I don't mind the difference in color quality. My only concern is viewing angle.
> 
> I currently have an ASUS VW266H, which is a 25.5" TN monitor and the viewing angles never bothered me much. However, I understand the Dell is larger and will have more area that has a harsher angle to your eye if you keep the monitor at the same distance.
> 
> I would only use this panel for gaming and would not be watching movies on it at all. Do you even notice any viewing angle problems if you're directly in front of the screen?


Some people like to make the viewing angle seem like a bigger problem that it really is. I had a BenQ XL2730Z for about a week before selling it off due to not being able to get over the grainy coating but putting it SIDE BY SIDE with my Acer XB270HU I had no issues with viewing angles, even on a 27 inch screen. The only time the viewing angles became super obvious was when the screen was displaying single solid colors like blue/purple from using Windows 10. But seriously during gaming and just normal usage I had zero problems with viewing angles. I am no display guru or anything but this is the honest opinion of an average joe who had the opportunity to have a TN and IPS 1440p display side by side for a while.


----------



## HunterKen7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MasterElwood*
> 
> Got mine today. Coming from a 23": this thing is HUGE! In a good way of course...
> 
> Quick check:
> 
> -No dead or stuck pixel
> -No bleeding (well - not more than normal)
> 
> Here comes the tricky part: pixel inversion. Never noticed it before on any of my monitors. Didn´t even know what it is before this thread.
> 
> So: got the monitor. Turned down the brightness to 26 because it was way to bright. Then: the GTAV benchmark broke my heart. Because i saw PI. BAD PI. At least i think it was PI. Looked kinda like old interlaced videos. That is PI - right?
> 
> Why tricky? Because after that i played a litte UT3 and SW:BF - and didn´t see it AT ALL! Not even on hoth with all the white ice and snow!
> 
> I am very confused right now.....


Could you snap a photo of what you see in the GTAV benchmark? Is it the textures looking like a grid pattern?

http://i.imgur.com/EQgWDLC.png


----------



## MasterElwood

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HunterKen7*
> 
> Could you snap a photo of what you see in the GTAV benchmark? Is it the textures looking like a grid pattern?
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/EQgWDLC.png


No - it looked like interlace. Like every other line was black. I will try to snap a pic when i get home


----------



## Micdeez

I ordered directly through Dell. Nothing but great experiences with them and no hassle exchange/return policy -
*Advanced Exchange Service
Your Dell 27 Monitor comes with a 3-year Advanced Exchange Service within the full year Limited Hardware Warranty 2.*
Basically next business day service.


----------



## TheChris2233

Well this one has definitely got my attention. I had honestly given up after reported issues with asus 279 and personally returning SEVEN xb270hu (they all had dead pixels and terrible bleed with yellow tint- i suck at lotto). My Korean IPS with LG panel (overlord rip) looks way better. I just miss gsync and 120hz.

Trying to decide if I want to take a chance on comparing and picking the lesser of two evils or just wait.


----------



## Micdeez

I know I won't be super critical when my S2716DG arrives. If its certainly something that sticks out, then will be happy to review if an exchange is warranted.

My big issues is significant BLB and dead pixels. Not sure what this pixel inversion looks like since I am running an IPS 1080p 60hz currently, but see what happens, hopefully the monitor arrives on Tuesday when its scheduled.


----------



## MasterElwood

No
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HunterKen7*
> 
> Could you snap a photo of what you see in the GTAV benchmark? Is it the textures looking like a grid pattern?
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/EQgWDLC.png


Here is a picture. The "zig-zag" lines on the lamps and on the "XING". Is that PI?



FUL RES:

https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/3775237/Foren/20151120_015022_019_01.jpg


----------



## Darylrese

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MasterElwood*
> 
> No
> Here is a picture. The "zig-zag" lines on the lamps and on the "XING". Is that PI?
> 
> 
> 
> FUL RES:
> 
> https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/3775237/Foren/20151120_015022_019_01.jpg


To me, that looks like the Vertical line issue that mine had. Any faster moving objects have vertical lines on them and ruin picture quality.

I had it RMD'd mine and supplier rejected it saying they couldn't see the issue even though i provided videos and pictures like yours!

You have two choices....put up with it or send it back for refund. I believe this is a given with fast TN panels and its not something i could stand on a £600 monitor personally.


----------



## MasterElwood

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> To me, that looks like the Vertical line issue that mine had. Any faster moving objects have vertical lines on them and ruin picture quality.
> 
> I had it RMD'd mine and supplier rejected it saying they couldn't see the issue even though i provided videos and pictures like yours!
> 
> You have two choices....put up with it or send it back for refund. I believe this is a given with fast TN panels and its not something i could stand on a £600 monitor personally.


But again: played 2 hours of SW:BF yesterday: NOTHING. Not even a hint of this. And i played at least 5 different maps - from snow to desert to forest...


----------



## h3lp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MasterElwood*
> 
> No
> Here is a picture. The "zig-zag" lines on the lamps and on the "XING". Is that PI?
> 
> 
> 
> FUL RES:
> 
> https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/3775237/Foren/20151120_015022_019_01.jpg


maybe im totaly blind, can u mark it with red square? i cant see anything


----------



## Darylrese

Look at the truck and road If you look closely, there are vertical lines all over it.


----------



## Darylrese

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MasterElwood*
> 
> But again: played 2 hours of SW:BF yesterday: NOTHING. Not even a hint of this. And i played at least 5 different maps - from snow to desert to forest...


I think it depends on the speed of objects etc aswell. Or could be a display issue with the game of course. Whenever i hook up a G-Sync monitor to my PC, GTA V becomes a stuttering mess.


----------



## MasterElwood

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> Look at the truck and road If you look closely, there are vertical lines all over it.


Its hard to see if the pic is scaled up or down
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *h3lp*
> 
> maybe im totaly blind, can u mark it with red square? i cant see anything


Here you go:
https://www.dropbox.com/s/e1w6i65iw9mut2g/Screenshot_2015-11-20-13-41-31.jpg?dl=0


----------



## HunterKen7

So were thinking now the vertical lines are game to game?? That seems silly. Fast action is fast action, no?


----------



## MasterElwood

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HunterKen7*
> 
> So were thinking now the vertical lines are game to game?? That seems silly. Fast action is fast action, no?


looks like it IS a GTA-V thing! Look what i found in a GTA thread:

"Originally Posted by Eduardboon

So can anyone confirm to me that this is normal in a of game? Every straight object (like telephone poles and power lines, but also hair) seems to be made up of lines instead of pixels, like a zigzag pattern. Enabling AA fixes a bit of it, but not alnearly everything. Is there a setting on the PC I missed or something? I don't see this behaviour on consoles.

Photograph of the screen included since it doesn't show up in screenshots.

https://www.dropbox.com/s/0u2wyii2x0...%2008.jpg?dl=0
That's dithering, it's a quirk of Rockstar's game engine. MFAA and TXAA supposedly reduce it more than other options, but I don't think there's any way to get rid of it entirely."


----------



## HunterKen7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MasterElwood*
> 
> looks like it IS a GTA-V thing! Look what i found in a GTA thread:
> 
> "Originally Posted by Eduardboon
> 
> So can anyone confirm to me that this is normal in a of game? Every straight object (like telephone poles and power lines, but also hair) seems to be made up of lines instead of pixels, like a zigzag pattern. Enabling AA fixes a bit of it, but not alnearly everything. Is there a setting on the PC I missed or something? I don't see this behaviour on consoles.
> 
> Photograph of the screen included since it doesn't show up in screenshots.
> 
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/0u2wyii2x0...%2008.jpg?dl=0
> That's dithering, it's a quirk of Rockstar's game engine. MFAA and TXAA supposedly reduce it more than other options, but I don't think there's any way to get rid of it entirely."


I was going to say......those lines were wayyy too prominent to be simple pixel inversion.


----------



## Nukemaster

I have seen some games use a form of dithering to bring in objects when they come into draw distance or get replaced with a higher resolution copy.

That is what it reminds me of.

I have seen similar on some games with shadows doing strange dotted patterns.


----------



## batmanwcm

Just to give you guys a heads up for those of you considering the PG278Q vs this one.

Asus PG278Q on sale at Newegg for $550


----------



## TheChris2233

Do you have to buy it from Dell to get their good warranty?

I am not sure whether I would prefer the cons of IPS or the cons of TN for my use. I know Amazon will allow return without restocking fee vs 15% at Dell ( non defective return)

Thanks!


----------



## MasterElwood

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *batmanwcm*
> 
> Just to give you guys a heads up for those of you considering the PG278Q vs this one.
> 
> Asus PG278Q on sale at Newegg for $550


All i can tell you is that - now than t i know the GTAV problem is not the monitors fault - that i am totally happy with my dell!

No problems at all (just a TINY LITTLE bleeding on the right bottom but barely noticeable and way less than my other 2 (22") monitors.

If you need 3D vision, professionnel IPS colors, or wide viewing angles - the dell is not for you. Otherwise: it´s AWESOME!


----------



## AdrianIscariot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheChris2233*
> 
> Do you have to buy it from Dell to get their good warranty?
> 
> I am not sure whether I would prefer the cons of IPS or the cons of TN for my use. I know Amazon will allow return without restocking fee vs 15% at Dell ( non defective return)
> 
> Thanks!


I'm going to call Dell tomorrow; I'll let you know what they say. I description on Amazon stated that it came with Dell's 3-year warranty, but currently the only option I have from Amazon is a refund. I'd rather them send me out another monitor so I don't have to stop using this one!

I'll report back tomorrow with what they say.


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HunterKen7*
> 
> I was going to say......those lines were wayyy too prominent to be simple pixel inversion.


Yes, this is a game issue. No worries.


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheChris2233*
> 
> Do you have to buy it from Dell to get their good warranty?
> 
> I am not sure whether I would prefer the cons of IPS or the cons of TN for my use. I know Amazon will allow return without restocking fee vs 15% at Dell ( non defective return)
> 
> Thanks!


It's easy, if you want to use monitor only for gaming then take PG278Q. But if you want also work on PC - browsing internet, CAD, Photoshop, office, programming, etc. then buy PG279Q. Especially if you don't play too much dark games at night, it would be better choice.


----------



## TheChris2233

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AdrianIscariot*
> 
> I'm going to call Dell tomorrow; I'll let you know what they say. I description on Amazon stated that it came with Dell's 3-year warranty, but currently the only option I have from Amazon is a refund. I'd rather them send me out another monitor so I don't have to stop using this one!
> 
> I'll report back tomorrow with what they say.


Appreciate it. I missed that on the description so think I am good. I know often times Amazon will only offer refund if they don't have significant stock to ship.I think at one time Dell offered Advanced exchange warranty as an addon and was curious if the next day advanced exchange service they are offering was standard or something they were doing just through Dell store.

Looks like it's just standard for this model (which is great)

Looks like some Acer xb271hu shipped out today. I'll keep my eye on that too.


----------



## TheChris2233

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> It's easy, if you want to use monitor only for gaming then take PG278Q. But if you want also work on PC - browsing internet, CAD, Photoshop, office, programming, etc. then buy PG279Q. Especially if you don't play too much dark games at night, it would be better choice.


That's the hard part haha. I do a lot of those things and unfortunately don't have a way to determine what annoys me more without some direct comparison. I'd say I'm split 50/50 between games and work with pc use (I like a lot of dark games too). I know trying xb270hu I loved smoothness and gsync but hated yellow tint on everything and hated dead pixels. Just way too many faults to justify $800.

Of course I also hated going back to 60hz and no gsync when I gave up on the acer too (and do think those features are worth the cost for me but not at the cost of other flaws). Given the money and the fact I'm not competitive gamer, I think I'll keep waiting for now. It certainly is fun to read about though! Good luck everyone!


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheChris2233*
> 
> That's the hard part haha. I do a lot of those things and unfortunately don't have a way to determine what annoys me more without some direct comparison. I'd say I'm split 50/50 between games and work with pc use (I like a lot of dark games too). I know trying xb270hu I loved smoothness and gsync but hated yellow tint on everything and hated dead pixels. Just way too many faults to justify $800.
> 
> Of course I also hated going back to 60hz and no gsync when I gave up on the acer too (and do think those features are worth the cost for me but not at the cost of other flaws). Given the money and the fact I'm not competitive gamer, I think I'll keep waiting for now. It certainly is fun to read about though! Good luck everyone!


I know







Seems you are in exactly same situation as me. I have it also 50:50 and for me it is clear after I've tried PG278Q and returned. Definitely buy IPS. Even there is some glow, you won't see it at all in desktop and you would notice only in really dark games at night. I would take this better than TN issues. There is just not a perfect technology. All have flaws. For example now I bought a backup monitor until I buy 1440p IPS with g-sync and it's VA panel with 3000:1. It's VA, it has no BLB or glow but response time is not good. Average about 11ms. It also has visible banding. I would return it, but as this is a backup I will keep it for now and then return with buy back programe. At lest one good thing I've overclocked it to 87Hz and it's night and day in comparison with 60FPS. I can't stand 60Hz anymore









Let's see how is the XB271HU, It's already out and first user reviews should come next week. Fingers crossed.


----------



## MasterElwood

Yeah - that's a real problem with the Dell and it's kind: once you go 144hz g-sync - you just can't go back...


----------



## HunterKen7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MasterElwood*
> 
> Yeah - that's a real problem with the Dell and it's kind: once you go 144hz g-sync - you just can't go back...


Yup, I pretty much reacted the same way as Kermit in your avatar when I first experienced 144Hz. LOL


----------



## AdrianIscariot

Ugh Dell's customer support lines are only open Monday - Friday. I guess I'll have a little more time to test the monitor! Thus far I've noticed zero PI or game-specific weirdness (like the GTAV bug reported earlier). It's just been superb with everything I've thrown its way, from Visual Studio and Office apps to BF4, Witcher 3 and Fallout 4. Tonight's round of testing includes Assetto Corsa and Street Fighter 4. Going to try both with G-Sync then both with ULMB.

I think I'm finally happy with my picture settings, too. I wasn't overly impressed with the TFT Central ICC (guess it's a matter of taste plus monitor peculiarities) and have ended up with NCP settings instead. I've used 97 / 99 / 96 for colour, 22 brightness and 75 contrast in the OSD and 45 / 40 / 0.75 in NCP, with Digital Vibrance set to 65%. This seems to give decent colours with minimal crushing (had a lot of that with the TFT profile for some reason).


----------



## MaXGTS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HunterKen7*
> 
> Yup, I pretty much reacted the same way as Kermit in your avatar when I first experienced 144Hz. LOL


After a week with this 144Hz monitor, today I turned on my other gaming PC, which has a 60hz Samsung TV, and loaded up BF4. I never realized the massive amount of input lag that TV had until now. On top of that, playing at 60Hz was awful. How did I play that way for so many years. Ugh! No wonder I always lost gunfights in BF4 and CoD. After 5 minutes I shut it off and came back to my new PC with S2716DG. I thought to myself, "Ahhhhh, now that's much better." lol


----------



## michaelius

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> I know
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seems you are in exactly same situation as me. I have it also 50:50 and for me it is clear after I've tried PG278Q and returned. Definitely buy IPS. Even there is some glow, you won't see it at all in desktop and you would notice only in really dark games at night. I would take this better than TN issues. There is just not a perfect technology. All have flaws. For example now I bought a backup monitor until I buy 1440p IPS with g-sync and it's VA panel with 3000:1. It's VA, it has no BLB or glow but response time is not good. Average about 11ms. It also has visible banding. I would return it, but as this is a backup I will keep it for now and then return with buy back programe. At lest one good thing I've overclocked it to 87Hz and it's night and day in comparison with 60FPS. I can't stand 60Hz anymore
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let's see how is the XB271HU, It's already out and first user reviews should come next week. Fingers crossed.


There should be no banding on any modern MVA since all of them are 8 bit panels.

Have you checked hdmi range settings on it ? For some reason my Benq 2760HS came set to limited which caused banding when connected to pc.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> It's easy, if you want to use monitor only for gaming then take PG278Q. But if you want also work on PC - browsing internet, CAD, Photoshop, office, programming, etc. then buy PG279Q. Especially if you don't play too much dark games at night, it would be better choice.


Why would TN panel affect programming or MSoffice ?


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *michaelius*
> 
> There should be no banding on any modern MVA since all of them are 8 bit panels.
> 
> Have you checked hdmi range settings on it ? For some reason my Benq 2760HS came set to limited which caused banding when connected to pc.
> Why would TN panel affect programming or MSoffice ?


Yes I know it is 8bit, it looks like a problem with lcd matrix or what, because when I moving the window (test gradient) I can see those vertical stripes are not static on image, they stay at one place even when I moving a window and it looks strange.

What hdmi rande? Do you mean sRGB ? If you mean this, I've tried both ranges and the same results.

I mean it affects it from visual side because usually you work with window maximized and there are lot of solid white backgrounds so it is very visible and disturbing. You know, the typing area should be white but it is white-yellowish and top of the screen has visible gama shift, not uniform at all.


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *michaelius*
> 
> There should be no banding on any modern MVA since all of them are 8 bit panels.
> 
> Have you checked hdmi range settings on it ? For some reason my Benq 2760HS came set to limited which caused banding when connected to pc.
> Why would TN panel affect programming or MSoffice ?


A little update, I've just noticed it is not banding! What the heck is this, never seen this on any panel. Problem is present if I put a certain solid colors on monitor. For examble if I use red, green and blue, it is perfectly clear.

But for example if I use #46566b I can see something like vertical slightly darker stripes. They are static and it looks strange on certain backgrounds. It looks like banding, but isn't because it is solid color!

I've attached a picture, don't know if it will be visible there after some compression to the picture. I can see that the background is not solid. What do you think this could be ???


----------



## Pereb

Thanks for the feedback guys, looks like most people are happy with their S2716DG.
After two bad PG279Q and a bad XB270HU, I'm seriously considering getting that one instead. I'd rather avoid TN but the yellow tint and BLB on those IPS panels on top of the glow make them almost as bad as TN, on top of costing 300€ more. Hopefully this one won't disappoint.


----------



## Nukemaster

I have never seen a monitor that did not have some kind of uniformity unevenness. You just end up getting used to it. Chances are even the old screens people are replacing had similar issues.

As for the glow vs other issues, I think once you get used to another monitor your brain starts to just filter it out for you.

I can say I never stopped seeing overdrive artifacts on my S-PVA screen, but simply got used to them and when switching to another screen was surprised that overdrive artifacts had not been eliminated yet. Worse they are in places the old panel DID not have them, but in places it did the new one does not. Overall very little has changed, but screens did get faster/better in many ways, but some step-backs have been made(removal of a filter that would nearly remove all ips glow for instance and using MORE overdrive instead of making faster screens).

I went from VA to TN and it was pretty rough at first. It is still not as nice in dark games, but the speed was what I was after(and it does deliver on that).


----------



## Pereb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nukemaster*
> 
> I have never seen a monitor that did not have some kind of uniformity unevenness. You just end up getting used to it. Chances are even the old screens people are replacing had similar issues.


You are absolutely correct, however usually what you see is a difference in brightness, which i find acceptable. What you see on these IPS panels is color shift towards yellow instead which is a lot more noticeable and personally I don't find it acceptable.


----------



## HunterKen7

I dont understand those in the 9Q and XB271 threads that say their screens are perfect. The whole bottom right of the screens are yellow! I couldn't stand that.


----------



## traxtech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HunterKen7*
> 
> I dont understand those in the 9Q and XB271 threads that say their screens are perfect. The whole bottom right of the screens are yellow! I couldn't stand that.


Different strokes for different folks.

Show 2 people the same screen, one might be okay with it, the other one will hate it.


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pereb*
> 
> You are absolutely correct, however usually what you see is a difference in brightness, which i find acceptable. What you see on these IPS panels is color shift towards yellow instead which is a lot more noticeable and personally I don't find it acceptable.


There are but odds are 1:99 you get one like that








My former LG was absolutely perfect except glow in right bottom corner...


----------



## muszon

I've bought it. It's fantastic. After having bad experience with Acer Xb270hu and Asus Pg279Q I must admit that Dell has made right decision with TN panel instead of faulty IPS (I couldn't stand bleeding with glow). I did the calibration (in Nvidia Panel lowered gamma and increased digital vibrance, used TFT central icc profile, Brightness: 22 , Contrast: 75) and it looks marvelous. Uniformity is pretty good - better than Asus Pg279q with yellow tint on the right side of the panel. I didn't experience any pixel inversion. In games with Reshade and sweetfx 2.0 image quality is better than on Pg279q - I think that sweetfx profiles are made mainly for TN panels, on Asus results were too dark. The most important thing is that I paid 250 Euro less than Asus Pg279q - this is riddiculous. For any IPS maniac I have a good advice - buy Dell S2716DG for gaming (use digital vibrance and Reshade + Sweetfx) and second monitor IPS 60 hz for photo editing. For these two displays You will pay the same price as for one Asus Pg279Q..


----------



## Darylrese

Glad you got a good panel mate.

I really don't understand how i noticed bad pixel inversion but no-one else has. It could be that i am overly sensitive to things that arent normal or i'm just particually fussy.

When i launched Skyrim on the PG279Q i was mindblown. The colours and graphics were so sharp. When i played it on the Dell S2176DG, it seems a bit flat and dull. Mind you, i didnt set it according to TFT Central review as it wasnt out at the time. For me it was just a higher resolution of my current monitor.

I still don't know what to do. Try another PG279Q, another DELL or put up with my current monitor for awhile longer.


----------



## h3lp

Russian post just notified me that i can pick up my s2716dg today! i cant wait sitting on my job now







will post some pics


----------



## muszon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> Glad you got a good panel mate.
> 
> I really don't understand how i noticed bad pixel inversion but no-one else has. It could be that i am overly sensitive to things that arent normal or i'm just particually fussy.
> 
> When i launched Skyrim on the PG279Q i was mindblown. The colours and graphics were so sharp. When i played it on the Dell S2176DG, it seems a bit flat and dull. Mind you, i didnt set it according to TFT Central review as it wasnt out at the time. For me it was just a higher resolution of my current monitor.
> 
> I still don't know what to do. Try another PG279Q, another DELL or put up with my current monitor for awhile longer.


If You have still TN panel and never used Reshade + sweetfx with 65% digital vibrance in Nvidia Panel check it out. You should be pleased with the results. Maybe that will convince You to choose finally the TN. As for the pixel inveresion I suppose that pixel inversion is a problem with a personal perception - I'm just not looking for it. If nothing distract me during gaming, web browsing or any other operation in applications that I use I'm happy with it.


----------



## Pereb

Reshade + sweetfx uses up system resources though.


----------



## muszon

Didn't notice any FPS drop and I've got only gtx 970. I've read somewhere that it may cause drop about 2 FPS - so it's not a big deal.


----------



## Proffy

Hey all,

Just got my S2716DG delivered at work - fired it up on HDMI and could not see any dust or dead pixels. Tested on white and black backgrounds.

Once connected to my rig at home I will report back about PI etc.

Question - I presume the film I see on the front is the anti-glare, sort of looks like the material I would normally pull off the front. surprised to not see something protecting it like nearly every other monitor I set up at work....


----------



## skiddierow

Two weeks in: Still very pleased with the monitor. Yet to find any dead / stuck pixels, no dust, etc. Ordered from newegg.

I used TFTcentrals settings as a starting point. The bright white is not quite comfortable for me in low light, so I adjusted Green / Blue down a bit. Gamma set to 0.9 in NVCP.

I tried out the digital vibrance stuff, but it just looks bad IMO any time I see a real life image.

Colors are surprisingly good on this monitor, but it did take me a day or two to stop fidgeting with it.

I have mine on an articulating wall-mount, and actually find these traditional buttons easier to use than PG278Q, in this case.

Desktop text is a little on the small side by default windows settings, compared to 23" 1080p

Coming from 60hz:

Both gsync and 144hz are great, but add some new wrinkles when it comes to tweaking games to my preferences.

144hz: Some games are Framerate capped due to physics / engine peculiarities (FO4, MGSV), hard capped (a lot of UE3 games), or become CPU bound quick (GTA V for ex, is CPU bound at around 90fps for me on OC 3570k / 980 SLI). Others have elements such as NPC / environment animations that render at low fps (Birds in Tomb Raider), that can be pretty jarring.

Gsync: In games that are locked at 30fps, I see flickering. I go to NVCP and set gsync to fullscreen-only, and run the game in borderless window mode to get around that.

Gsync isn't quite a miracle worker, if a game has bad frame variance, its still noticeable. An ex: SWTOR w/ high shadows on, 80-90 fps is just not as smooth as 80-90 FPS with low shadows in this game. If i cap to about 70 with high shadows things start to smooth out a bit.

I prefer to use RTSS and cap FPS somewhere near the uncapped average framerate.

That is my favorite thing about Gsync after spending some time with it, you can dial in consistent FPS anywhere in the monitors refresh range, whatever your rig is capable of.


----------



## AdrianIscariot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> Glad you got a good panel mate.
> 
> I really don't understand how i noticed bad pixel inversion but no-one else has. It could be that i am overly sensitive to things that arent normal or i'm just particually fussy.
> 
> When i launched Skyrim on the PG279Q i was mindblown. The colours and graphics were so sharp. When i played it on the Dell S2176DG, it seems a bit flat and dull. Mind you, i didnt set it according to TFT Central review as it wasnt out at the time. For me it was just a higher resolution of my current monitor.
> 
> I still don't know what to do. Try another PG279Q, another DELL or put up with my current monitor for awhile longer.


I see where you're coming from; I think of the S2716DG as a slightly better version of my old 144Hz Asus. The colours are a bit better, but it's not a big upgrade in that sense. However, the fact it is just as fast but with 1440p and G-Sync makes this a winner in my book. I am tempted to try the fast Asus / Acer IPS panels, just to see if I can notice any difference in terms of response or blur. But given that my only bugbear with the Dell is a bit of BLB I feel that overall I'd be happier with a good TN. Generally this screen is doing everything I hoped it would. And for £100 less than the Acer IPS and £200 less than the Asus IPS I'm pleased with my purchase overall.

That said I've noticed a few little niggles:

1) I have noticed at times my screen seems to flicker - like when using Word in fullscreen sometimes I feel the white is 'moving' slightly. It's a bit odd and I need to look a bit more into it in case it's a form of banding similar to the image posted to the thread earlier that had a slightly off-white background.

2) I've found ULMB to be useless. I used ShadowPlay to record some SF4 action and with G-Sync on it was superb. Minimal blurring around some character models but no real blur that I could see. So I turned G-Sync off and enabled ULMB to test again. I was greeted by the worst tearing I have EVER seen. I've played SF4 with no V-Sync for years, and I've never seen tearing like I witnessed during the ULMB test. It was constant and horrendous. Weirdly I also noticed zero reduction in blurring, although to be fair there was little to start with. From memory the pulse bandwidth was around 60 IIRC. In any case, I shall never be switching G-Sync off again!

3) My only other issue is related to the Nvidia Control Panel. Ever since I got this monitor it has been terrible. It crashes, has refused to let me change any settings (e.g. enable SLI, change res / refresh etc) and is just terribly slow. Going from the screen that lets you alter colours to the Manage 3D Settings can take minutes rather than seconds. I've performed 2 clean installs now, and while I have stopped the lockout bug the slow response remains. Do any of you guys have this issue?

Oh yeah and issue that is going to end up costing me the most money? I tried Star Citizen last night, and while it looked great it seems a pair of 780s isn't enough anymore. Good job Black Friday is just around the corner!


----------



## Pereb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AdrianIscariot*
> 
> 2) I've found ULMB to be useless. I used ShadowPlay to record some SF4 action and with G-Sync on it was superb. Minimal blurring around some character models but no real blur that I could see. So I turned G-Sync off and enabled ULMB to test again. I was greeted by the worst tearing I have EVER seen. I've played SF4 with no V-Sync for years, and I've never seen tearing like I witnessed during the ULMB test. It was constant and horrendous. Weirdly I also noticed zero reduction in blurring, although to be fair there was little to start with. From memory the pulse bandwidth was around 60 IIRC. In any case, I shall never be switching G-Sync off again!


Isn't SF4 a 60FPS locked game? You need a game that can run at the same framerate as the monitor's refresh rate to get the benefits of ULMB (so 85, 100 or 120Hz).


----------



## h3lp

So just recieved mine today, i guess its the 1st one in whole Russia. No dust, no dead pixels, no inversion, no blb or yellow glow. Its so nice! Star Wars Battlefront looks amazin in 2K. Can anyone tell me how to make speakers on this monitor work correctly. I should connect it via HDMI? and what then?


----------



## AdrianIscariot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pereb*
> 
> Isn't SF4 a 60FPS locked game? You need a game that can run at the same framerate as the monitor's refresh rate to get the benefits of ULMB (so 85, 100 or 120Hz).


Hahaha thank you. Man I'm dumb sometimes. That would explain why there was no difference in terms of blur, but would this also be the reason for the massive increase in tearing somehow? It's not really a big thing for me - in every other game I'd take G-Sync over ULMB, but I was hoping to utilise ULMB for SFV...shame that's also going to be locked to 60fps!


----------



## Tippy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AdrianIscariot*
> 
> but would this also be the reason for the massive increase in tearing somehow?


Can't be. At anything over 120hz tearing should be impossible to notice even if it's a 60 fps locked game (i.e. all arcade fighters). The whole reason tearing occurs is because the screen shows a frame mid-refresh, but 120-144hz monitors refresh so damn fast that it doesn't matter.

For exmaple on my old VG236H (120hz, no gsync and no ULMB) tearing simply wasn't a factor.


----------



## AdrianIscariot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tippy*
> 
> Can't be. At anything over 120hz tearing should be impossible to notice even if it's a 60 fps locked game (i.e. all arcade fighters). The whole reason tearing occurs is because the screen shows a frame mid-refresh, but 120-144hz monitors refresh so damn fast that it doesn't matter.
> 
> For exmaple on my old VG236H (120hz, no gsync and no ULMB) tearing simply wasn't a factor.


Yeah that was my thinking too - I'm coming from an Asus VG248QE (144Hz, no G-Sync / ULMB and V-Sync always off) and I played SF4 on that for ~300 hours. Never once have I seen tearing anything like I saw last night. I may try it tonight with both G-Sync and ULMB off and see how we get on. It's not a big deal - SFV will look and play superbly with or without ULMB - I'm just curious!


----------



## muszon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *h3lp*
> 
> So just recieved mine today, i guess its the 1st one in whole Russia. No dust, no dead pixels, no inversion, no blb or yellow glow. Its so nice! Star Wars Battlefront looks amazin in 2K. Can anyone tell me how to make speakers on this monitor work correctly. I should connect it via HDMI? and what then?


I don't know if I understand well Your question about speakers - I supose that You had the same problem as I when I saw the volume control in OSD. So there are no speakers included inside the monitor. The volume control in the OSD is for the headphones, external spekers connected to the monitor - should be working when You plug any device by HDMI


----------



## Vegtro

Wow $599 at Amazon US already. For those that ordered previously, try to get Amazon to credit you.


----------



## HunterKen7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vegtro*
> 
> Wow $599 at Amazon US already. For those that ordered previously, try to get Amazon to credit you.


Yikes, would you look at that. I'm going to chat with them now.

EDIT: Ooops, I goofed. I told the rep that I bought it for $699 and if I could get a 100 dollar credit. It was actually $667. The rep just straight up gave me a 100 credit no questions asked.


----------



## mario64

Amazon refused to credit me even though I'm still well within the return period. They said I have to return the monitor and order again...

Edit: Called back and got a different agent who credited me the difference no questions asked. Whew!


----------



## enkur

Just placed order with Newegg for $599.99. Amazon wanted to charge tax .. but no tax with Newegg. Had a good return experience on the ASUS PG279Q .. I am really hoping that this is a keeper.


----------



## michaelius

Nice pricing from Dell - I wonder why they started selling them for 800$ in USA when they were 600-650 Euro in Europe from start.


----------



## MistaSparkul

Dell always does that. In the end the street pricing ends up being waaay cheaper than the MSRP.


----------



## ninjabrad

I've decided to get this since the ROG is too expensive. I can get it through work for £400 so quite excited to see what it has to offer. Got it for gaming so not too worried about super accurate colour reproduction.


----------



## AdrianIscariot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ninjabrad*
> 
> I've decided to get this since the ROG is too expensive. I can get it through work for £400 so quite excited to see what it has to offer. Got it for gaming so not too worried about super accurate colour reproduction.


Wow. For £400 it is an absolute steal. I paid £500 and thought that was something of a bargain! Hopefully you won't have any issues. Overall it seems the QC for this monitor is better than the ROG - although some users have had a couple of issues I think most people are pretty happy.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *muszon*
> 
> If You have still TN panel and never used Reshade + sweetfx with 65% digital vibrance in Nvidia Panel check it out. You should be pleased with the results. Maybe that will convince You to choose finally the TN. As for the pixel inveresion I suppose that pixel inversion is a problem with a personal perception - I'm just not looking for it. If nothing distract me during gaming, web browsing or any other operation in applications that I use I'm happy with it.


I've never heard of this before but after a quick Google I'm very interested! Are there any particular settings you would recommend as a starting point? Never used anything like it before but it appears to be exactly what we need to get that last bit of colour out of the monitor!


----------



## Darylrese

65% digital vibrancy for me looks good but folder icons are a bit over exposed.

The S2176DG has come down to around £560 in the UK. Not too bad.


----------



## MaXGTS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vegtro*
> 
> Wow $599 at Amazon US already. For those that ordered previously, try to get Amazon to credit you.


I just completed an online chat with Amazon and received a credit for the difference. It'll be available in 1-2 days as a gift card balance on my account. Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## AdrianIscariot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> 65% digital vibrancy for me looks good but folder icons are a bit over exposed.
> 
> The S2176DG has come down to around £560 in the UK. Not too bad.


PCBuyIt have them below £500 buddy. I got mine through them (but fulfilled by Amazon) and they seem quite reputable. Shame Amazon are not handling fulfillment now, but still a cracking price.


----------



## ninjabrad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> 65% digital vibrancy for me looks good but folder icons are a bit over exposed.
> 
> The S2176DG has come down to around £560 in the UK. Not too bad.


£492 on amazon, not too sure of the seller though.
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Dell-S2716DG-27-Inch-LED-Gaming/dp/B016QR3NR2/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1448380507&sr=8-1&keywords=s2716dg


----------



## Ashendie

Got one of these on the way. Should be with me tomorrow.

I'm a little bit on edge about it as I've had multiple bad runs with the PG278Q, PG279Q and the XB270HU. Hoping Dell doesn't let me down


----------



## Stars

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *h3lp*
> 
> So just recieved mine today, i guess its the 1st one in whole Russia. No dust, no dead pixels, no inversion, no blb or yellow glow. Its so nice! Star Wars Battlefront looks amazin in 2K. Can anyone tell me how to make speakers on this monitor work correctly. I should connect it via HDMI? and what then?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Nice to see the monitor arrived in one piece in russia and didnt get lost somewhere in the "soviet" post offices








Also great that it has no issues and so you wont have a headache with returning it if it had bad pixels etc.

Chances are it really is the 1st Dell in Russia, you can feel more happy knowing that, with an already great monitor.

Things seem to develop as I have assumed with the Dell beeing the best bang for the buck out of all Gsync/Freesync monitors. Beeing that it costs around 550 eur in EU and has very few issues compared to other "premium" gsync monitors available, it offers by far the best value for its price as of right now.

Im actually even surprised that Dell decided to sell it for around 550 eur street price. They could easily ask for 650 eur and it would still be a nice bargain imo.

Without a doubt, this is the monitor to buy if you want to experience Gsync with a solid 1440p resolution plus a native 8-bit TN panel. For that price, I dont see alot of competition for the monitor right now. The 278 Swift has only 1 input which is a DP and a few more issues with the pixel inversion and slightly more aggresive overdrive plus AG coating. On top of that, the TN Asus costs 100 eur more. Asus has to lower the price to 500 at least, otherwise it would be very illogical for this product to exist at all, given the Dell costs 550, has 2 inputs and fewer issues overall.

Ill see how things develop with the 271 Acer and will probably get the Dell myself in a few months.

Unless Asus releases an upgraded version of the 278 with Gsync v2 module and with fixed pixel inversion for around 550-600 eur, then I might be willing to get the upgraded 278 instead, because I really liked the variety of settings in the Asus and the joystick to navigate in the menu.

It seems like IPS becomes less and less alternative for me, simply because of the extensive, way-more-than-average IPS glow, not to mention the uniformity issues with the 279 etc. Especially if you like to play dark games, that glow is a deal breaker for sure.


----------



## Darylrese

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AdrianIscariot*
> 
> PCBuyIt have them below £500 buddy. I got mine through them (but fulfilled by Amazon) and they seem quite reputable. Shame Amazon are not handling fulfillment now, but still a cracking price.


Oh yes! Very good price on amazon indeed!

I'd be a bit worried about RMA though with an unknown supplier that's the only problem. Other than that, at this price point its very tempting to try again!

Absolutely No-one else noticed vertical lines on this monitor when gaming?


----------



## muszon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AdrianIscariot*
> 
> Wow. For £400 it is an absolute steal. I paid £500 and thought that was something of a bargain! Hopefully you won't have any issues. Overall it seems the QC for this monitor is better than the ROG - although some users have had a couple of issues I think most people are pretty happy.
> I've never heard of this before but after a quick Google I'm very interested! Are there any particular settings you would recommend as a starting point? Never used anything like it before but it appears to be exactly what we need to get that last bit of colour out of the monitor!


There You have a manual (it's really simple) + youtube link and sweetfx database:






Installation:

Setup Tool:
~~~~~~~~~~~

Run the provided "ReShade Setup" tool, press "Select Game" and browse to your
targeted game's executable file. The setup then tries to detect which API the
game uses for rendering and uses that knowledge to continue the installation
progress. If auto-detection failed, choose the correct API from the list
yourself. Setup then copies and renames ReShade + SweetFX to the game
directory and finally provides you with the option to start the game right
away. That's it!

Next time your run the game, you should see the ReShade greeting popping up
and a SweetFX welcome message displayed in your game.

If that is not the case, try to do a manual installation.
Note that the setup tool is just provided for convenience and in no way
required to get ReShade fully working. A manual installation will do the same
good.

Manually:
~~~~~~~~~

Figure whether the game is 32bit or 64bit and copy either ReShade32.dll or
ReShade64.dll to the directory the game executable is in:

Figure out which API the game uses for rendering, or any of the following DLL
names the game loads and rename the DLL you just copied to that:
- Direct3D8 => d3d8.dll
- Direct3D9[Ex] => d3d9.dll
- Direct3D10.X => dxgi.dll
- Direct3D11.X => dxgi.dll
- OpenGL => opengl32.dll (for 64bit too)

Done!

RESHADE + SWEETFX DOWNLOAD LINK:

http://www.mediafire.com/download/w0fg4b9sukaqw66/ReShade+1.1.0+with+SweetFX+2.0.7z

SWEETFX DATABASE:

http://sfx.thelazy.net/games/


----------



## SpikeKun

Looking forward to hearing more impressions about this monitor. Given up on the Acer and Asus models due to the QA issues. If the general consensus about this is positive will definitely consider this.


----------



## Darylrese

There are lots of impressions on this monitor already mate. Most people seem happy with it! I think only myself and one other had to RMA.

Its £494 now on amazon with a supplier about 15 minutes away from my place of work!

Are you all using the display port cable supplied with this monitor? Reason i ask is i used a 3m display port cable i bought and never tried the supplied cable


----------



## HunterKen7

I do not use the supplied one. I bought a highly rated cable from Amazon. After my third monitor, I am completely satisfied with mine now.

I probably could have stuck with my first one, but there was some weird brighter "smudge" on it. I didn't notice until a week into using it, but once I saw it, I kept staring at it. It really stuck out in bright scenes.

The second one had very bad bleed along the entire bottom. (instant return)

The third is perfect in my books.


----------



## Darylrese

You have been through 3 of the Dell's?


----------



## HunterKen7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> You have been through 3 of the Dell's?


Heheheh, yeah









The first one was probably fine, but paid way too much for it and it had the tinniest of issues. I basically returned it with an excuse of "no longer needed". (Newegg Premiere)

The second one from Amazon was definitely messed up. Replacement from Amazon is perfect.


----------



## Micdeez

Ok guys, so very quick impressions, have my settings - ICC profile by TFT, and set brightness to 48 and contrast to 75.

I have to say that the PQ and sharpness is great so far. Amazing seeing a 1440 res panel vs 1080.

Have not noticed any pixel inversion that you guys see, tried Fallout 4 and it not only looks great, but is super smooth.
I don't have any noticeable backlight bleed either.

Will report back and see how I go over the few days and weeks, but so far so good, coming from an IPS and I would say that this is pretty damn good for a TN.

Panel has a manufacturer sticker date of October 2015


----------



## Darylrese

Ah cool, I'm really glad you guys are happy with this monitor. I wanted to be BUT that vertical line issue was a killer for me.

Starting to think it might be my DP Cable (3m) or a faulty screen. Tempting to try another but can't choose between trying another one of these or another PG279Q


----------



## h3lp

strange thing ... my screen a little bit blinking while games are downloading, but not while playing
also i see that FPS during downloading of locations dropping to 0 or 2 ! what is it


----------



## Nihaan

Hello

I'm using benq xl2430t atm and i need to buy a new monitor this week but i can't make my mind between this monitor and Samsung's Curved 4K S34E790C.

Can anyone of you who is experienced with monitors help me to make a choice please ?


----------



## enkur

Can you please clarify a bit... do you mean games downloading from the web browser... what exactly are you doing when that happens.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *h3lp*
> 
> strange thing ... my screen a little bit blinking while games are downloading, but not while playing
> also i see that FPS during downloading of locations dropping to 0 or 2 ! what is it


----------



## Ashendie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> Ah cool, I'm really glad you guys are happy with this monitor. I wanted to be BUT that vertical line issue was a killer for me.
> 
> Starting to think it might be my DP Cable (3m) or a faulty screen. Tempting to try another but can't choose between trying another one of these or another PG279Q


I received mine today and im noticing vertical lines as well. It's not as obvious when compared to the PG278Q but still there. I'm not sure what to do. I'm also rather annoyed that the panel I received as "new" had actually been used.

Might send it back for that reason alone.


----------



## Darylrese

You didn't buy it from SCAN did you? If so might be my old one!!

I'd send it back if your not happy


----------



## Ashendie

Actually... yes it was scan lol

Wouldn't surprise me if it was!


----------



## Darylrese

OMG. Mine went back last week and they REJECTED my RMA for this issue because their technician couldn't replicate it. I can almost garentee it was my reject! WOW.

Did it have sticky plastic on the glossy part of the monitor? If not almost certainly my old one. Can you post pictures please?

Test it for me see if you get the same results? Glad i didn't make this issue up. Watch the last video of the unboxing and you can probably tell if its mine or not.


----------



## h3lp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *enkur*
> 
> Can you please clarify a bit... do you mean games downloading from the web browser... what exactly are you doing when that happens.


for example when im enreting the Wolrd of Warcraft and see the progress load bar. Fps dropped to 0/2 and its like backlight become darker and then ligther (probably blinking).
same when im entering Starwars battlefront, fps dropped to 0/2 as my Shadowplay shows me and same strange thing happened. but when im in windows or gaming everything is ok


----------



## Ashendie

Holy s**t ...

The box even has the same smudge marks.



And nope, no plastic coverings at all.

I have some choice words for them when I call up tomorrow. Shocking.


----------



## Darylrese

Small world and WHAT A CON! Get on to them and say someone you know returned it for this issue last week and you have same issue and paid for a NEW one not B Grade. What a cheek.

Yes i can confirm it does indeed look like the one i returned. Here's a box photo.



When i got it, it had plastic all around the edge of the panel and also on the back of the monitor. Also i put a white plug protector over the pins of the power cable but i wasn't sure if that was the original one or not. Also the box bowed out slightly on the left hand side i believe. Check for me.

Can you confirm you have the same issues as i posted above?


----------



## skiddierow

I believe the flickering occurs below 30 fps, its a side-effect of gsync with these panels.

I see it on load screens occasionally and games that are hard locked at 30 fps, and dip for odd reasons.


----------



## Ashendie

I've already packed the monitor away in frustration unfortunately. However yes it does bow out slightly on the left side of the box and I did see the vertical lines.

I'll be telling them about this for sure. Even if the panel was flawless, it's still not acceptable to get a returned panel after paying full price for it.

Not going to entertain a replacement. Just going to get a full refund.

Quite funny to think I was watching your videos on youtube last week thinking I was going to get one..... only to literally get the one I was looking at. Pretty nuts


----------



## Vegtro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ashendie*
> 
> I've already packed the monitor away in frustration unfortunately. However yes it does bow out slightly on the left side of the box and I did see the vertical lines.
> 
> I'll be telling them about this for sure. Even if the panel was flawless, it's still not acceptable to get a returned panel after paying full price for it.
> 
> Not going to entertain a replacement. Just going to get a full refund.
> 
> Quite funny to think I was watching your videos on youtube last week thinking I was going to get one..... only to literally get the one I was looking at. Pretty nuts


Wow, that's some shady **** right there.


----------



## Cirno TV

Hey there! Was lurking around the other monitor threads and decided to go for this one. I've never really taken pictures of a monitor before so I'm most likely missing something but this is it straight out of the box. I probably could have taken a picture of the black screen better but overall I am very happy with this screen. Every other smaller monitor I've owned has had some sort of noticeable edgelight bleeding on darker scenes in games so this one seems like a very good upgrade from the 2411Z I was using. I will also say the pictures don't do it justice and I have not calibrated it at all yet.


----------



## Darylrese

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ashendie*
> 
> I've already packed the monitor away in frustration unfortunately. However yes it does bow out slightly on the left side of the box and I did see the vertical lines.
> 
> I'll be telling them about this for sure. Even if the panel was flawless, it's still not acceptable to get a returned panel after paying full price for it.
> 
> Not going to entertain a replacement. Just going to get a full refund.
> 
> Quite funny to think I was watching your videos on youtube last week thinking I was going to get one..... only to literally get the one I was looking at. Pretty nuts


I'm really annoyed about this. Never had an issue with SCAN until this. Even though i provided 3 videos and 3 pictures of the issue, they were adament i was making it up. I had to take a refund minus the return delivery just to get it off my hands. I'd tell them about the vertical line issue while your at it. Total madness.

Amazon.co.uk have it for £492 at the moment mate and its a DELL supplier selling (PCBuyIt)


----------



## Darylrese

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ashendie*
> 
> Holy s**t ...
> 
> The box even has the same smudge marks.
> 
> 
> 
> And nope, no plastic coverings at all.
> 
> I have some choice words for them when I call up tomorrow. Shocking.


I have just examined our box photos side by side and i can confirm its the same one. Smudges on the boxes are identical. Shocking.

Would love to hear what they have to say and also what their technician says when he gets it back for the second time with the same issue after claiming there was no fault!!!


----------



## atomicus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> I have just examined our box photos side by side and i can confirm its the same one. Smudges on the boxes are identical. Shocking.
> 
> Would love to hear what they have to say and also what their technician says when he gets it back for the second time with the same issue after claiming there was no fault!!!


Wow, that's pretty damning. Caught red handed! Is that even legal? I know you said they didn't find any fault themselves, but still, shady behavior indeed!


----------



## Micdeez

Sorry to hear guys, that is a shocking display of providing B grade product!


----------



## Micdeez

Just looked at yours, and appears the soft BLB on the bottom of the screen, is that what you can see in real life?
Its not too noticeable though, and seems like you have a good model.

One thing coming from an IPS, is I can agree that TN isn't as "crisp" in terms of whites and overall clarity, but I have made some adjustments and I am overall happy with it.

I seem to have a pretty good copy, but early days and hopefully nothing sticks out as being an issue.

If you can imagine a Dell Ultrasharp, with Premier Colour 100% RGB, IPS with 1ms and GSYNC 144hz. I am sure that would be something everyone would want








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cirno TV*
> 
> Hey there! Was lurking around the other monitor threads and decided to go for this one. I've never really taken pictures of a monitor before so I'm most likely missing something but this is it straight out of the box. I probably could have taken a picture of the black screen better but overall I am very happy with this screen. Every other smaller monitor I've owned has had some sort of noticeable edgelight bleeding on darker scenes in games so this one seems like a very good upgrade from the 2411Z I was using. I will also say the pictures don't do it justice and I have not calibrated it at all yet.


----------



## traxtech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> OMG. Mine went back last week and they REJECTED my RMA for this issue because their technician couldn't replicate it. I can almost garentee it was my reject! WOW.
> 
> Did it have sticky plastic on the glossy part of the monitor? If not almost certainly my old one. Can you post pictures please?
> 
> Test it for me see if you get the same results? Glad i didn't make this issue up. Watch the last video of the unboxing and you can probably tell if its mine or not.


Every single monitor ghosts harshly on Fast setting, it's just how it is..


----------



## Micdeez

For all the owners, are you guys adjusting the DSR from the NVIDIA panel?
If so, what value are you using?

Fallout 4 already looks great as it is, just squeezing out as much detail as I can.

I'm running a HOF 980 custom cooled, stock clocks for now since I just built my rig recently.
Averaging about 70fps on the native res so not too bad for now.


----------



## khemist

Just to let people know, OCUK are selling this on special for £470.

https://www.overclockers.co.uk/dell-s2716dg-27-2560x1440-tn-g-sync-144hz-gaming-widescreen-led-monitor-midnight-grey-mo-084-de.html


----------



## Ashendie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Micdeez*
> 
> Sorry to hear guys, that is a shocking display of providing B grade product!


Just an update on this, I spoke to SCAN and the guy on the phone totally agrees with me that I shouldn't of had a returned/used panel, apologised and they are going to collect it free of charge and refund it fully.

So at least its not going to cost me anything further.

I think ill wait and have a pop at the XB271HU when it appears.


----------



## Micdeez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ashendie*
> 
> Just an update on this, I spoke to SCAN and the guy on the phone totally agrees with me that I shouldn't of had a returned/used panel, apologised and they are going to collect it free of charge and refund it fully.
> 
> So at least its not going to cost me anything further.
> 
> I think ill wait and have a pop at the XB271HU when it appears.


Glad to hear that mate, sounded like a quick response and hopefully the "new"" monitor you get wont have any issues!

Ps. I am really on the look out for this vertical line issue that some of you report, and I just cant see it, yet. Fingers crossed but looks good.

Downloading BF4 again, keen to see what this looks like.

I have desktop mode set to 144hz, should I change this to reflect another res, and change it to output 144hz only for games? Is there such a setting?


----------



## Pereb

They will probably sell the monitor to someone else again


----------



## Darylrese

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *khemist*
> 
> Just to let people know, OCUK are selling this on special for £470.
> 
> https://www.overclockers.co.uk/dell-s2716dg-27-2560x1440-tn-g-sync-144hz-gaming-widescreen-led-monitor-midnight-grey-mo-084-de.html


Oh wow thats super cheap...very tempting to try another at that price point.


----------



## Darylrese

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ashendie*
> 
> Just an update on this, I spoke to SCAN and the guy on the phone totally agrees with me that I shouldn't of had a returned/used panel, apologised and they are going to collect it free of charge and refund it fully.
> 
> So at least its not going to cost me anything further.
> 
> I think ill wait and have a pop at the XB271HU when it appears.


Good i'm glad.

How about trying OCUK for a replacement? In black friday sale for £469.99 BARGAIN

With very few mentioning the vertical line issue and most people being happy with their panel, i must admit its tempting to try again. I'm just worried about the vertical line issue.

How are people finding it with TFT Centrals recommended settings? Its £300 less than the PG279Q now which is a HUGE saving.


----------



## skywalker99

that puts me off SCAN!


----------



## Darylrese

I've just ordered one for delivery tomorrow. At £300 cheaper than the ASUS PG279Q, its well worth a shot. If its decent, it will be a steal at £469.

I'm going to give it one last shot. I will NOT perform pixel inversion tests but instead use it under normal conditions to see what i think. I will also try the supplied DP cable and the TFT Central settings.

Will give you all a comprehensive update tomorrow evening after ive played around with it.


----------



## Ashendie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skywalker99*
> 
> that puts me off SCAN!


I'd like to think it's a one off and a mistake was made somewhere along the line their side.

But with a no hassle return & refund I was offered it meant nothing other than my time wasted and I didn't lose out.

If I use them again soon and something like that happens again then well yeah... I think anyone would be put off


----------



## Ashendie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> I've just ordered one for delivery tomorrow. At £300 cheaper than the ASUS PG279Q, its well worth a shot. If its decent, it will be a steal at £469.
> 
> I'm going to give it one last shot. I will NOT perform pixel inversion tests but instead use it under normal conditions to see what i think. I will also try the supplied DP cable and the TFT Central settings.
> 
> Will give you all a comprehensive update tomorrow evening after ive played around with it.


Curious to see what you think of a different sample and if it has the vertical lines etc.

I'd like to think they aren't normal because that would suck if true.


----------



## Vegtro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ashendie*
> 
> Curious to see what you think of a different sample and if it has the vertical lines etc.
> 
> I'd like to think they aren't normal because that would suck if true.


Yea , I tried to replicate Darylese vertical lines, but I couldn't.


----------



## Smokey the Bear

Are you guys saying some units don't have pixel inversion?

I thought that was inherent to the panel... I have a feeling this is the same case as the 278 where some people just didn't notice it.

I found the best test for this to be in Sleeping Dogs. Once you've gotten to your apartment there's a fan inside and the grey spinning blades always show it crystal clear, in it's worst case under normal use. The lines used to drive me nuts.


----------



## Micdeez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Smokey the Bear*
> 
> Are you guys saying some units don't have pixel inversion?
> 
> I thought that was inherent to the panel... I have a feeling this is the same case as the 278 where some people just didn't notice it.
> 
> I found the best test for this to be in Sleeping Dogs. Once you've gotten to your apartment there's a fan inside and the grey spinning blades always show it crystal clear, in it's worst case under normal use. The lines used to drive me nuts.


I agree with your comment, even when I looked at games, the desktop and the like, I just cant see these vertical lines.
I mean the graininess is just inherent with the anti glare coating (I wish it was a lighter coat), which in my eyes seems to be one of the differences compared to IPS (crisper).

I tried BF4 last night, and it was definitely night and day. I'd be happy to lose a little crispness in picture for a much much smoother experience.

Again, my panel has a manufacturer date of Oct 2015


----------



## Darylrese

Looking forward to playing around with my replacement and using the calibrated settings this time.

Hoping i don't see the vertical lines again but i must admit having plugged my BENQ XL2420T back in, i can see moving horrizontal lines which i don't really notice unless i really look for them.

This time im going to just set it up and use it. No testing, just real life use and see how it performs. It wasn't until i tested it last time that i started noticing things.

I am running a 3m Display port cable at the moment, i dont know if that length is OK for display port or if i'll get a cleaner signal with the supplied shorter cable?


----------



## Falkentyne

All TN panels have pixel inversion, but some have abnormal inversion that shows up in games, while others do not have any inversion that shows up in games, but only in tests designed to actively exploit the issue. Many (but not all) ROG Swifts would show intense inversion in games where there should not be any inversion at all. The Benq XL2730Z, which used a very similar panel, had similar issues. No one knows if this is a panel or manufacturing fault or some other firmware or voltage issue or not.

Someone with a Benq XL2420G noticed inversion in misty areas iin DOTA2, that was not there on older models that used the exact same panel (XL2420T, VG248QE). I did not notice anything that he noticed in DOTA2 on my XL2720Z, either. It just seems to vary from sample to sample.

The specialized inversion tests show inversion on all panels.


----------



## Tekkied

Got mine today and I must say in Windows I was impressed by the motion clarity of the 120hz. Ingame however, not as much as I expected. But on the other hand, how much better can it get?

I have been playing Rocket League which felt very good.
In the few minutes in which I have been playing GTA V, the water (rain) on the ground looks a little like the pixel inversion you guys are talking about I guess? When driving and moving the camera it looks like the water is made out of strange lines horizontally and vertically, don''t know how to describe it.

The colors look a little washed out to me. I expected it to be more colorful and 'shiny'. I am using the calibrated settings of the tftcentral review:
Preset mode: Standard
Brightness: 26
Contrast: 75
RGB: 97, 99, 96

Edit: grammatical changes


----------



## khemist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> Looking forward to playing around with my replacement and using the calibrated settings this time.
> 
> Hoping i don't see the vertical lines again but i must admit having plugged my BENQ XL2420T back in, i can see moving horrizontal lines which i don't really notice unless i really look for them.
> 
> This time im going to just set it up and use it. No testing, just real life use and see how it performs. It wasn't until i tested it last time that i started noticing things.
> 
> I am running a 3m Display port cable at the moment, i dont know if that length is OK for display port or if i'll get a cleaner signal with the supplied shorter cable?


Good luck!, i only used the supplied cable but will be ordering a longer one as this one is a bit short.


----------



## Pereb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tekkied*
> 
> Got mine today and I must say in Windows I was impressed of the 120hz smoothness. Ingame however, yea it is smoother, but not as much as I expected. But on the other hand, how much smoother does a game get?


I didn't feel a significant increase in smoothness from 60 to 120hz, however I did see a huge increase in motion clarity.


----------



## Tekkied

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pereb*
> 
> I didn't feel a significant increase in smoothness from 60 to 120hz, however I did see a huge increase in motion clarity.


I think Motion Clarity is what I mean, I'm only using the wrong words


----------



## michaelius

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Smokey the Bear*
> 
> Are you guys saying some units don't have pixel inversion?
> 
> I thought that was inherent to the panel... I have a feeling this is the same case as the 278 where some people just didn't notice it.
> 
> I found the best test for this to be in Sleeping Dogs. Once you've gotten to your apartment there's a fan inside and the grey spinning blades always show it crystal clear, in it's worst case under normal use. The lines used to drive me nuts.


That's quite possible I've got mine S2716DG three days ago and so far I've run quick tests in

- DMC
- Remember Me
- CS Go
- Vanishing of Ethan Carter
- Witcher 2
- Witcher 3

and none of them had any issues


----------



## Ashendie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *michaelius*
> 
> That's quite possible I've got mine S2716DG three days ago and so far I've run quick tests in
> 
> - DMC
> - Remember Me
> - CS Go
> - Vanishing of Ethan Carter
> - Witcher 2
> - Witcher 3
> 
> and none of them had any issues


Out of those that I own I saw vertical lines in CS Go and Witcher 3 when testing the display I received.

So on yours there is no faintish vertical lines displayed on objects during fast motion no? No distortion whatsoever?


----------



## Peanuts4

Sorry kind of on a tight schedule here and most other G-sync monitors QC scares the crap out of me other than the BenQ 24". What is the overall consensus on this monitor? Is it the 27" to buy or hold off for now? Considering its around $600ish right now it's still a lot of money.


----------



## benkies

I got this monitor 4 days ago from Newegg, loving everything about it so far, except that it has 1 dead/hot pixel near the top right corner. It's only visible on white or light colored background.




Tried almost every solutions I found on Google but still can't fix it. Looks like I'll have to pay 40 bucks shipping fee to exchange for a new one


----------



## Ashendie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *benkies*
> 
> I got this monitor 4 days ago from Newegg, loving everything about it so far, except that it has 1 dead/hot pixel near the top right corner. It's only visible on white or light colored background.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tried almost every solutions I found on Google but still can't fix it. Looks like I'll have to pay 40 bucks shipping fee to exchange for a new one


That looks like pressure damage of some sort. Definitely not a dead pixel dude/dudette.

Id ask for an exchange as it's faulty. Should mean you don't have to pay the return shipping. Or you should get it refunded at least.


----------



## HunterKen7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *benkies*
> 
> I got this monitor 4 days ago from Newegg, loving everything about it so far, except that it has 1 dead/hot pixel near the top right corner. It's only visible on white or light colored background.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tried almost every solutions I found on Google but still can't fix it. Looks like I'll have to pay 40 bucks shipping fee to exchange for a new one


I returned mine to Newegg because of bright "smudge" just like that! Plus that is wayyyy bigger than one pixel. Whenever there was a bight scene in a game, my eyes gravitated towards it. Yours is way worse than mine was. That would annoy the crap out of me.


----------



## Darylrese

Mine arrived this morning and i have hooked it up at 1440p @ 60hz to test on a work laptop and looks like there are no dead pixels.

I did noticed some faint vertical lines when hovering over the 'X' close icon over and over but i know running at at a lower refresh rate makes things worse. It was also HDMI so not a proper test really.

I played some 1440p youtube videos and those looked stunning (no lines visible) so i am hopeful for when i connect it up at home tonight.

Will report back


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HunterKen7*
> 
> I returned mine to Newegg because of bright "smudge" just like that! Plus that is wayyyy bigger than one pixel. Whenever there was a bight scene in a game, my eyes gravitated towards it. Yours is way worse than mine was. That would annoy the crap out of me.


Nah, this is pretty bad. Would return it immediately. Also uniformity sucks with these TN panels


----------



## Pereb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> Nah, this is pretty bad. Would return it immediately. Also uniformity sucks with these TN panels


Agreed, looks like a PG279Q


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pereb*
> 
> Agreed, looks like a PG279Q


Yes, this was the first thing that came into my mind







But this is worse because you can see the sides of the screen sucks as well. I don't know why people still buying these monitors. Maybe I'm to immersive...


----------



## Pereb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> Yes, this was the first thing that came into my mind
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But this is worse because you can see the sides of the screen sucks as well. I don't know why people still buying these monitors. Maybe I'm to immersive...


I think it's another case of overexposed picture, but I can't tell for sure.
People buy this monitor because it's cheaper and mostly free of issues. Sure TN has significant downsides, but the panels in the PG279Q are severely lacking in quality while costing 300€ more.


----------



## gussboy

Is anyone else getting eye strain at all from their Dell S2716DG? I have tried everything from lowering my brightness and lowering the blue value in the OSD but I am still noticing the eye strain after just a few minutes of use.

My Settings at the moment:

Brightness/Contrast: *20 / 75*
R: *98* G: *86* B: *70*
No ICC profile (previously tried the TFT icc)
I know these screens use a W-LED backlight which is based on blue light and can lead to eye sensitivity issues for some peoples. Been using a 1080p TN based Asus VG278H 120Hz for years with no issues. Quite discouraged because I put together a brand new $$ top of the line rig to support this 1440p G-Sync display but I have to find a solution to this eye strain.

As I type this on my Dell I am only getting very minimal eye strain with the above settings. However by lowering the blue color down this much the screen appears overly yellow tinted all over and I am not sure I can get used to that much off-white tint. Not interested in f.lux app or wearing Gunnar type glasses.

Need to figure something out before my 30-day return policy expires on all my new PC parts. If I have to fall back to my 1080p display then I would be returning my new upgraded PC parts as well (since they are not needed for driving 1080p gaming).








Sure am hoping to stay with 1440p + G-Sync because I have been blown away so far by the detail and smoothness of gameplay.


----------



## Darylrese

Hi everyone...

So i have my replacement up and running....I LOVE IT.

Not really noticing ANY vertical lines so far and now i have installed the colour profile from TFT Central and calibrated it, it looks just stunning.

I am currently enjoying 35 brightness and i have my room light on but dimmed down. It looks excellent.

Super pleased so far for £460


----------



## skiddierow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> Hi everyone...
> 
> So i have my replacement up and running....I LOVE IT.
> 
> Not really noticing ANY vertical lines so far and now i have installed the colour profile from TFT Central and calibrated it, it looks just stunning.
> 
> I am currently enjoying 35 brightness and i have my room light on but dimmed down. It looks excellent.
> 
> Super pleased so far for £460


wb. lol

Don't know if it's been mentioned, but leave the response setting on "normal", the "fast" setting seems to produce MORE ghosting, and other funkiness.

@benkies: return the monitor, looks like panel was damaged somewhere along the line during transport.

@misiak: if you've not used this display in-person -or- have nothing constructive to add, how about not posting in this thread?


----------



## Ashendie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> Hi everyone...
> 
> So i have my replacement up and running....I LOVE IT.
> 
> Not really noticing ANY vertical lines so far and now i have installed the colour profile from TFT Central and calibrated it, it looks just stunning.
> 
> I am currently enjoying 35 brightness and i have my room light on but dimmed down. It looks excellent.
> 
> Super pleased so far for £460


No vertical lines like the previous panel where you used to see them?

Makes me think it is actually a fault


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ashendie*
> 
> No vertical lines like the previous panel where you used to see them?
> 
> Makes me think it is actually a fault


This pixel inversion is always a lottery. You may have it strong but also not noticeable if you are lucky enough... Jeees, there exist no good panel in this world. All technologies sucks. VA slow - blurry, IPS - glow, TN poor uniformity with big size... We need to move on and get something revolutionary. With panels time has stopped few years ago. Exception are only fast 144hz panels but they suffer from issues.


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skiddierow*
> 
> @misiak: if you've not used this display in-person -or- have nothing constructive to add, how about not posting in this thread?


I had Rog Swift, it's the same panel with all inherited issues.... I have seen ton of pictures of this Dell and I can say the uniformity is bad if you like it or not. But it's given by technology so there is nothing you can do. You can only hope you will have no issues like pixel inversion, bleed, smudges, dead pixels, etc...


----------



## skiddierow

You're in every page with the same take.


----------



## Micdeez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> This pixel inversion is always a lottery. You may have it strong but also not noticeable if you are lucky enough... Jeees, there exist no good panel in this world. All technologies sucks. VA slow - blurry, IPS - glow, TN poor uniformity with big size... We need to move on and get something revolutionary. With panels time has stopped few years ago. Exception are only fast 144hz panels but they suffer from issues.


Seriously mate, if you aren't bagging out TN monitors, you want the world to crumble because monitor technology isn't up to your standards yet.

Back on point, really liking this monitor. I have it side by side against the U2414H IPS, and the IPS is a little crisper, but only slightly so!

Tested BF4 and FIFA 16 just now. No contest, the S2716 spits the U2414H out and leaves it for dead. Amazing motion clarity and colours are amazing and screen is sharp.
I definitely think I hit a good lottery with this, I don't have any noticeable BLB and no vertical line issues.


----------



## enkur

So I just got my Dell delivered. So far no dead pixels that I can see. The colors look a bit washed but with some calibration they seem good to me.

My main issue is that it seems the image on the screen is not filling up the display. There looks to be about 5mm black around the top, left and right edges. The bottom edge seems to be flush with the bezel. Is this expected?

The resolution in Nvidia control panel is 2560x1440. G-sync is enabled.


----------



## Pereb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *enkur*
> 
> My main issue is that it seems the image on the screen is not filling up the display. There looks to be about 5mm black around the top, left and right edges. The bottom edge seems to be flush with the bezel. Is this expected?
> 
> The resolution in Nvidia control panel is 2560x1440. G-sync is enabled.


That's the internal bezel, it's a marketing trick monitor manufacturers use nowadays to claim there is "no bezel" when there is one.
That said if your image is also blurry you should check for overscan on the driver settings.


----------



## enkur

Thanks.. what a crock about the "zero bezel" I was fully expecting the image to go all the way to the edge. Even bragged about it to my co-workers... grrr.

Anyways I guess I can live with that.

The colors still seem a bit off (I checked the setting for overscan and its disabled)... I did come from one of those Korean IPS panels.. so it might take a bit to get used to.

Ill still fiddle around with the color settings to see if I can improve it a bit.

Absolutely loving the no back light bleed that I had with the ASUS PG279Q ... boy was that annoying.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pereb*
> 
> That's the internal bezel, it's a marketing trick monitor manufacturers use nowadays to claim there is "no bezel" when there is one.
> That said if your image is also blurry you should check for overscan on the driver settings.


----------



## Pereb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *enkur*
> 
> Thanks.. what a crock about the "zero bezel" I was fully expecting the image to go all the way to the edge. Even bragged about it to my co-workers... grrr.


Yeah sucks for those who fall for it. There is zero monitors with literally zero bezel, they all have an internal bezel, the S2716DG is one of the thinnest though I believe.


----------



## Darylrese

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ashendie*
> 
> No vertical lines like the previous panel where you used to see them?
> 
> Makes me think it is actually a fault


Last one was definitely a lot worse mate. Now it's properly setup, I can't really notice it atall. I have seen some faint lines when scrolling up and down really fast on lots of pictures but nothing like before.

The colours are excellent, it's so close to the PG279Q colours now. Provided all my time over the weekend continues to be this good, it's a keeper.


----------



## Pereb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> Last one was definitely a lot worse mate. Now it's properly setup, I can't really notice it atall. I have seen some faint lines when scrolling up and down really fast on lots of pictures but nothing like before.
> 
> The colours are excellent, it's so close to the PG279Q colours now. Provided all my time over the weekend continues to be this good, it's a keeper.


I'm curious how do you find viewing angles?


----------



## Darylrese

For me, fine. Side to side it's great, vertically fairly normal for TN.

I sit head on with the monitor so for me it's not an issue.


----------



## enkur

So I noticed an issue where the monitor does not wake up if my PC puts it to sleep. I dont put my system to sleep as it had some issues on wake up. I just let the monitor go to sleep after 10min.

To me it seems like a monitor problem. I hope Dell has a firmware update or something.

I guess I will just have to let the monitor be awake all the time. sucks.

Update: little bit of searching found that its issue with Deep Sleep Mode... I disabled that in the menu options and now its working fine.


----------



## HunterKen7

I wish I could disable the white LED just to test a theory. I have what I think is just a _sliver_ of bleed on the bottom right corner. I'm thinking it is just the white LED light maybe brightening up that area just a little bit. I'm probably being way too picky though.


----------



## Pereb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HunterKen7*
> 
> I wish I could disable the white LED just to test a theory. I have what I think is just a _sliver_ of bleed on the bottom right corner. I'm thinking it is just the white LED light maybe brightening up that area just a little bit. I'm probably being way too picky though.


The power LED light has no way of getting inside the panel. That just doesn't happen.


----------



## enkur

Try covering it with black electrical tape.

Nevermind.. I thought you meant you are noticing the LED in a dark room more than the light of the panel.
There is no way the LED is bleeding light into the panel.. it way too small for that purpose.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HunterKen7*
> 
> I wish I could disable the white LED just to test a theory. I have what I think is just a _sliver_ of bleed on the bottom right corner. I'm thinking it is just the white LED light maybe brightening up that area just a little bit. I'm probably being way too picky though.


----------



## Nukemaster

To add to this. the screen is kind of sealed on the sides(metal ring that runs around the edge of the screen inside) so the led should not bleed in.


----------



## jrgray

Finally got my monitor setup a week after I received it. Paid $629CDN and checked today for Black Friday pricing and the Microsoft Store has it back to $749CDN. Anyway, no dead pixels, no visible issues, no inversion, no yellow tint, etc. Used my monitor color calibration tool to calibrate it and it sits next to my Samsung S27B970, which is the Samsung Series 9 PLS monitor which was a $1000+ monitor (http://www.macworld.co.uk/review/displays/samsung-syncmaster-s27b970-led-monitor-review-3414764/). Other than the massive difference once you move to a significant viewing angle, this monitor looks great. I noticed an ever so slight amount of bleed along the bottom (very slight), when the room is dark and the screen is completely black. I have another Samsung TN that was 1000+ and runs at 120HZ and that was Samsung's best TN a few years back, and it has way more bleed. Anyway, I love this monitor. For $700 Canadian, all in, I am very happy with my purchase. I am using the Dell for gaming on the left, and the Samsung on the right for my Photoshop and colour work. All round good buy in my humble opinion.


----------



## DesmoLocke

I'm loving mine!


----------



## Waro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> Last one was definitely a lot worse mate. Now it's properly setup, I can't really notice it atall. I have seen some faint lines when scrolling up and down really fast on lots of pictures but nothing like before.
> 
> The colours are excellent, it's so close to the PG279Q colours now. Provided all my time over the weekend continues to be this good, it's a keeper.


Is it possible that the pixel inversion test itself is making the vertical lines more visible (also after ending the test)?


----------



## HunterKen7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nukemaster*
> 
> To add to this. the screen is kind of sealed on the sides(metal ring that runs around the edge of the screen inside) so the led should not bleed in.


Ok, thanks. That answers that.


----------



## Dephcon

Got my order in yesterday from Dell Canada for $594.99CAD. Hoping I don't have to deal with a string of returns.


----------



## enkur

Ok after fiddling around with the color settings in the Nvidia control panel... all I had to do was lower the gamma setting to 0.55 and now its perfect. No more washed out colors yippee









So I guess the panel just comes with very high gamma out of the box... definitely needs to be calibrated for proper color.


----------



## Zaguer

Hi all,

First of all I will like to introduce myself to you, I am new in this forum but I think I will be here for a while









I just bought this monitor and it arrived today. I manage to get a bargain, brand new for £385! I was really happy.

As I said today it has arrived and I am trying to set up everything. So far the monitor seems fine, no dead pixels or anything strange apart of this:

- I can only select 120hz! no 144hz! G-sync is active in the nvidia control panel but 120hz is the maximum I can select







. I am using a 770GTX SLI if it helps
- G-sync... does this actually do something? I am playing Metal Gear Solid 5 and as soon as I go down 60 fps I notice big stuttering, I thought I will not see this again in my life!

I will also like to ask what should I check in my monitor so I can tell everything else is fine?

Regards,


----------



## SpikeKun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dephcon*
> 
> Got my order in yesterday from Dell Canada for $594.99CAD. Hoping I don't have to deal with a string of returns.


Wow you got it quite cheap. I see it as $700 at the moment. Was that a Black Friday deal I missed?


----------



## Darylrese

I just fitted mine to a desk mount







Still loving it. With the colour profile installed from TFT Central it just looks incredible


----------



## Smokey the Bear

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jrgray*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Finally got my monitor setup a week after I received it. Paid $629CDN and checked today for Black Friday pricing and the Microsoft Store has it back to $749CDN. Anyway, no dead pixels, no visible issues, no inversion, no yellow tint, etc. Used my monitor color calibration tool to calibrate it and it sits next to my Samsung S27B970, which is the Samsung Series 9 PLS monitor which was a $1000+ monitor (http://www.macworld.co.uk/review/displays/samsung-syncmaster-s27b970-led-monitor-review-3414764/). Other than the massive difference once you move to a significant viewing angle, this monitor looks great. I noticed an ever so slight amount of bleed along the bottom (very slight), when the room is dark and the screen is completely black. I have another Samsung TN that was 1000+ and runs at 120HZ and that was Samsung's best TN a few years back, and it has way more bleed. Anyway, I love this monitor. For $700 Canadian, all in, I am very happy with my purchase. I am using the Dell for gaming on the left, and the Samsung on the right for my Photoshop and colour work. All round good buy in my humble opinion.


Wow man, what an awesome price.


----------



## You Mirin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpikeKun*
> 
> Wow you got it quite cheap. I see it as $700 at the moment. Was that a Black Friday deal I missed?


There's a deal for one at the microsoft store.


----------



## Micdeez

Glad you finally got a good copy.
Probably no coincidence that they tightened their QC on the AUO displays.

Mine still looks fantastic. 2K res on ultra graphics is truly a next gen experience.
My Xbox one is going to lay dust now.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> I just fitted mine to a desk mount
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still loving it. With the colour profile installed from TFT Central it just looks incredible


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> I have just examined our box photos side by side and i can confirm its the same one. Smudges on the boxes are identical. Shocking.
> 
> Would love to hear what they have to say and also what their technician says when he gets it back for the second time with the same issue after claiming there was no fault!!!


get a lawyer and get rich you two


----------



## Dephcon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpikeKun*
> 
> Wow you got it quite cheap. I see it as $700 at the moment. Was that a Black Friday deal I missed?


I got a 15% friends and family code from my enterprise sales rep. I was going to get it for 629 from Microsoft but i figured it'd be better to deal with Dell directly to make sure i get a good panel and it ended up being cheaper.


----------



## enkur

Did you install the drivers that came with the disc. That might be why the 144Hz setting is not coming up.

You should see absolutely no stuttering at all. SLI has always been quirky to debug. What you can do is temporarily remove the second video card and try your game again.. it should be smooth at all framerates thats the whole point of G-sync. I can definitely tell its working properly with my one GTX 980 ti its silky smooth everywhere.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zaguer*
> 
> Hi all,
> 
> First of all I will like to introduce myself to you, I am new in this forum but I think I will be here for a while
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just bought this monitor and it arrived today. I manage to get a bargain, brand new for £385! I was really happy.
> 
> As I said today it has arrived and I am trying to set up everything. So far the monitor seems fine, no dead pixels or anything strange apart of this:
> 
> - I can only select 120hz! no 144hz! G-sync is active in the nvidia control panel but 120hz is the maximum I can select
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I am using a 770GTX SLI if it helps
> - G-sync... does this actually do something? I am playing Metal Gear Solid 5 and as soon as I go down 60 fps I notice big stuttering, I thought I will not see this again in my life!
> 
> I will also like to ask what should I check in my monitor so I can tell everything else is fine?
> 
> Regards,


----------



## enkur

Its on sale at Microsoft store for $549
http://www.microsoftstore.com/store/msusa/en_US/pdp/Dell-27-Gaming-Monitor---S2716DG/productID.327395700
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *You Mirin*
> 
> There's a deal for one at the microsoft store.


----------



## jrgray

Let me just clarify some pricing here for the Canadian Folks who might want to buy this and are wondering what the hell is going on:

First of all the Microsoft Store for $549 is in US Dollars, so forget about that.

Second, the Canadian Microsoft Store was $699, $629 with the educational discount, which they have since disqualified it from, and the price is back to $749 in Canada / no Black Friday here, so forget this.

http://www.microsoftstore.com/store/msca/en_CA/pdp/Dell-27-Gaming-Monitor--S2716DG/productID.327739400

The guy who says he bought it for $594 Canadian Dollars is talking about the Dell Canada Black Friday flyer where it is currently $699.99, here:

http://www.redflagdeals.com/flyers/dell/black-friday-is-on-en-nov-27-to-nov-30-2015-57037/#

He got a 15% friends and family discount (employee basically, which I do not believe they would give you against Black Friday pricing), but if he says so he paid $699CDN - 15% = $594.99 Canadian.

He forgot to say that he must pay tax on that (13%), so he paid $672.00 Canadian.

That is the lowest price in Canada and combines Black Friday Dell Canada + An Employee Discount (doubtful, but I will accept it at face value)

I paid $720 all in, so he paid $50 less.

If you want to buy this in Canada right now, the Dell Canada Black Friday flyer is the lowest anywhere, period.

Happy Shopping and I love this frigging monitor.


----------



## Shadowarez

Yrs it is a great stepping stone till the dp 1.3 version comes out i just hope this nets Dell enough $$$$$ to consider making more in future as i bought mine from dell and it is perfect (knock on wood) alot better the that Rog Hell.


----------



## Mads1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> I just fitted mine to a desk mount
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still loving it. With the colour profile installed from TFT Central it just looks incredible


Saw your vid on this screen, im def thinking about this one ahead of the swift, ive heard so many stories the last few months of dead pixels, light bleed poor QC, from the other two ( acer, asus ) Im in the market for a screen with a new build coming up so i think im gonna give this a go.


----------



## Shadowarez

If can buy direct from dell. Mine has a 8 year warrenty lol.


----------



## Mads1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shadowarez*
> 
> If can buy direct from dell. Mine has a 8 year warrenty lol.


Only comes with their 3year advanced next business day warranty in UK which sounds pretty good and ive found it for £430 which is the cheapest ive seen it.


----------



## Shadowarez

I prey they arent rejected rma momitors lol.


----------



## wildcard51

Well after two returned XB270HU's, I decided to give this one a try. Black Friday pricing certainly helped. I was pretty happy the first couple of hours of general use. I had one concern however when I started watching a video. Has anyone else experienced very high levels of artifacts in videos? I might expect some level of artifacts but this seems really bad to me. Even the 10 year old monitor I'm switching from didn't have this level of artifacts. I've been playing around with settings for about 2 hours. Some have helped but the problems are still very noticeable. I'm not sure if artifact is the right terminology. Video noise might be more accurate. The best I can describe it is like an hd video before it's buffered completely.


----------



## Mads1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shadowarez*
> 
> I prey they arent rejected rma momitors lol.


I hope not, was going to click buy but you got me thinking now.


----------



## atomicus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mads1*
> 
> I hope not, was going to click buy but you got me thinking now.


Damn that is CHEAP! Crazy when you think this is nearly a third the price of the X34, and that monitor is certainly not without issues. This Dell is certainly tempting, even though I've always been in the IPS camp myself.


----------



## Shadowarez

Untill they mature the ips tech with this gsync im iffy but im extremely happy with mine atm. Having that peice of mind that its covered for nearly a decade helps. Now i can focus on getting my storage speeds up past the 1000mb read write so nothing but internet speed is bottleneck. So far my raided 840 pros are hitting 1645 mb read 1356mb write but i only got 256gbx2 so i need a intel 750 800gb or that 1.2Tb would be sick.


----------



## Darylrese

So guys, another day with this monitor and yes I LOVE IT

No vertical lines, no uniformity issues, no dead pixels.

I highly recommend setting your OSD settings to TFT Centrals calibrated settings and also installing the colour profile properly. It makes a hell of a difference. I thought it was just a case of clicking 'install' on the colour profile but theres a lot more to it before it actually activates. Once it does WOW.

Colours are so good. 1440p excellent and G-Sync makes everything really smooth. I'd highly recommend this monitor again now and for those who are interested in buying, i did a video review and unboxing a few pages back.

I'm enjoying having the monitor mounted to the desk, it saves a lot of desk space BUT its not as maneuverable as the original stand. Not sure if i will keep it desk mouted or revert back to using the dell stand.

Can somebody answer me one thing? When G-Sync is ENABLED, should i also enable V-Sync in the nvidia control panel? If i don't, fps goes above monitor refresh and causes tearing, defeating the object of G-Sync? I thought when G-Sync was enabled, it would cap it to the monitors refresh rate anyway but obviously not?


----------



## JunkieXcel

Try capping your framerate at or just below your max refresh rate with Rivastatistics tuner.


----------



## Zaguer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *enkur*
> 
> Did you install the drivers that came with the disc. That might be why the 144Hz setting is not coming up.
> 
> You should see absolutely no stuttering at all. SLI has always been quirky to debug. What you can do is temporarily remove the second video card and try your game again.. it should be smooth at all framerates thats the whole point of G-sync. I can definitely tell its working properly with my one GTX 980 ti its silky smooth everywhere.


Thanks for the reply.

Yes, I have install the drivers and it makes no difference I am afraid







. I can believe I am the only one having this problem? I cant find anything using Google!

About the disable the SLI for Metal Gear, I haven't try it, but I'll certainly will. Thanks









So... nobody knows why I can not select 144hz but I can only go untill 120Hz?


----------



## Shadowarez

What video card do you have i thought i read you needed a min of gtx 960 for 144hz option. The 780's couldnt hit 144hz.


----------



## Zaguer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shadowarez*
> 
> What video card do you have i thought i read you needed a min of gtx 960 for 144hz option. The 780's couldnt hit 144hz.


It is a 770GTX (SLI). I've read something similar but I thought it was for 165hz, not 144hz?

Does someone else here have a 7xx series?


----------



## ronnieb555

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zaguer*
> 
> I just bought this monitor and it arrived today. I manage to get a bargain, brand new for £385! I was really happy.


Could you tell me where you got the monitor for this price please?


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *atomicus*
> 
> Damn that is CHEAP! Crazy when you think this is nearly a third the price of the X34, and that monitor is certainly not without issues. This Dell is certainly tempting, even though I've always been in the IPS camp myself.


I always try to encourage people who are in IPS camp to not buy TN panels... Especially these bigger ones. I know it's is tempting for the price but it's still TN... But decision is theirs of course.


----------



## Obrigado

here in italy only for 544€


----------



## Zaguer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ronnieb555*
> 
> Could you tell me where you got the monitor for this price please?


I am sorry but it was probably a one time offer.

It was Amazon.co.uk, they are doing 10% off for warehouse articles at the moment. They had one "Like new" in stock so I got it. I was very lucky because it was sealed, brand new-never opened.


----------



## atomicus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> I always try to encourage people who are in IPS camp to not buy TN panels... Especially these bigger ones. I know it's is tempting for the price but it's still TN... But decision is theirs of course.


I hear you... I see a lot of people saying it's not that much difference, but I don't know... I've never ever seen a TN that comes close to IPS, but with all these fast IPS screens plagued with glow and bleed, there isn't much choice!


----------



## Darylrese

Indeed, there isn't much choice! I gave up with the ASUS PG279Q. Glad i did now.

I have to say now the S2176DG is calibrated, it just looks stunning. I would say it is VERY close to the PG279Q i had in terms of image quality and colours. The only downfall would be viewing angles but that doesn't effect me at all.


----------



## Dephcon

Darylrese, I'm glad you're happy with it now. I've heard so many bad things after placing the order.


----------



## michaelius

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> Indeed, there isn't much choice! I gave up with the ASUS PG279Q. Glad i did now.
> 
> I have to say now the S2176DG is calibrated, it just looks stunning. I would say it is VERY close to the PG279Q i had in terms of image quality and colours. The only downfall would be viewing angles but that doesn't effect me at all.


Did it help with whites ? I feel like white is a bit too aggressive on it.


----------



## enkur

After having this panel I now know what all the hoopla has been about TN vs IPS. My last two monitors over the last 6 years have been all IPS. The IPS colors definitely have more of a pop. But this one is still pretty damned good. The G-sync feature is so damned good that I dont mind the TN vs the QC hell with the other two IPS monitors (acer asus)

I just wished that some other good manufacturers such as LG, Samsung, BenQ or Eizos would make IPS G-Sync monitors.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> I always try to encourage people who are in IPS camp to not buy TN panels... Especially these bigger ones. I know it's is tempting for the price but it's still TN... But decision is theirs of course.


----------



## Darylrese

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *michaelius*
> 
> Did it help with whites ? I feel like white is a bit too aggressive on it.


Yes i think it has helped with all colours.

So just played 2 hours of Battlefront and it was really good. I did see faint vertical lines on the text at the end of each match but it was so faint its not an issue. Saw nothing during gaming itself.

Yes, i would have preferred IPS but not in its current state,. I'm not willing to play the monitor lottery over and over again to deal with the same issues. The Dell was great out of the box. No dead pixels or dust on either of the panels i had. QC is definitely better with the Dell than ASUS.


----------



## Cirice

I'm really thinking of cancelling my order for the Asus 279, waiting for 2 weeks now, and instead go for this one..


----------



## atomicus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> The only downfall would be viewing angles but that doesn't effect me at all.


Usually with TN though, this is what effects the gamma shift top to bottom of the screen. It was an issue I read about with the original Swift... so surely that is the same problem with the Dell? I've always found 27" a bit big for TN as it only exaggerates these issues.


----------



## Nukemaster

I would tend to agree even a 24inch TN is pushing the shift to my eyes. At the same time, you just end up not seeing it after a while(but every now and then you will be reminded of it.).

In the end, as long as a user is happy, it is all good.


----------



## Shckr57

So I have had this monitor for a few days now. Coming from a Yamakasi 2701 10bit 2K 27in IPS, after calibration, I like the color profile more on the Dell. The blacks where too dark and the whites where to bright on the IPS, and I never found an ICC profile to fix the issue. The colors did "Pop" very well and put most TN's to shame. However, for gaming, the blur on the screen was just too bad. I would completely lose track of where I was looking if I turned to fast, and for me, I did it all the time.

Now on the dell, the gamma was stupid stupid high, but I knew this going in from the TFT Central review. I used there ICC and it looks much better, but I still feel the gamma is just like 2-3% too high. The gamma band from the top of the screen to the bottom on this TN is very noticeable if you look for it, but in no way does it effect movies or games, as long as you are sitting directly in front of the screen. The viewing angles are this monitors biggest downfall, but I got this for gaming, and I am happy with my purchase.

And here is why I love this monitor more than any other I have had. 120hz with ULMB is unreal. I can finally feel like I am part of the game again and the immersion is unbeatable. I use a very high dpi of 12000 and can turn around in game in about 1cm of mouse movement. I can track what I am doing the entire time being able to spot my opponent and get my crosshair on him as fast as I can.

Overall, thank you Dell for making a great monitor.


----------



## Pereb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shckr57*
> 
> And here is why I love this monitor more than any other I have had. 120hz with ULMB is unreal. I can finally feel like I am part of the game again and the immersion is unbeatable. I use a very high dpi of 12000 and can turn around in game in about 1cm of mouse movement. I can track what I am doing the entire time being able to spot my opponent and get my crosshair on him as fast as I can.
> 
> And my only other complain outside of the others, is that ULMB turns off when I restart my computer, and I have to repeatedly go into the monitor settings to re-enable it. Maybe its a PEBKAC error, but I have not found out if there is a work around or if its only happening to myself as I cannot find this issue happening anywhere else yet.


I have a question about ULMB. During fast motion do you see some sort of afterimage? Please try ULMB on this test
I feel ULMB has great potential but on my PG279Q I can clearly see that and I think it ruins it a bit, I'm wondering if the faster response time from TN reduces this.

By the way, you can set ULMB or Gsync on a per game basis in the Nvidia control panel and when you run that game it will switch the monitor to the mode you selected automatically.


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *atomicus*
> 
> Usually with TN though, this is what effects the gamma shift top to bottom of the screen. It was an issue I read about with the original Swift... so surely that is the same problem with the Dell? I've always found 27" a bit big for TN as it only exaggerates these issues.


Yes, this is good assumtion. These TN panels are best from technology point of view. You can'r get any better at the time. Problem is that IPS panels suck a lot. It's not IPS as we would want. The QC sucks really bad. For pure gamers there os no better alternative for TN panels. Grab it and play. But for people who want to use a monitor not only for games, TN is not a good alternative. But current IPS panels are so damn dlawed so you have nothing to choose from. I still wonder if TN panels disadvantages are worse than flaws of these fast IPS panels :-(


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shckr57*
> 
> So I have had this monitor for a few days now. Coming from a Yamakasi 2701 10bit 2K 27in IPS, after calibration, I like the color profile more on the Dell. The blacks where too dark and the whites where to bright on the IPS, and I never found an ICC profile to fix the issue. The colors did "Pop" very well and put most TN's to shame. However, for gaming, the blur on the screen was just too bad. I would completely lose track of where I was looking if I turned to fast, and for me, I did it all the time.
> 
> Now on the dell, the gamma was stupid stupid high, but I knew this going in from the TFT Central review. I used there ICC and it looks much better, but I still feel the gamma is just like 2-3% too high. The gamma band from the top of the screen to the bottom on this TN is very noticeable if you look for it, but in no way does it effect movies or games, as long as you are sitting directly in front of the screen. The viewing angles are this monitors biggest downfall, but I got this for gaming, and I am happy with my purchase.
> 
> And here is why I love this monitor more than any other I have had. 120hz with ULMB is unreal. I can finally feel like I am part of the game again and the immersion is unbeatable. I use a very high dpi of 12000 and can turn around in game in about 1cm of mouse movement. I can track what I am doing the entire time being able to spot my opponent and get my crosshair on him as fast as I can.
> 
> Overall, thank you Dell for making a great monitor.


You should thank AU Optronics for that. Dell has notning to do with it


----------



## Pereb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> You should thank AU Optronics for that. Dell has notning to do with it


Both of them. PG278Q has many issues.


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pereb*
> 
> Both of them. PG278Q has many issues.


Not very truth. I had flaweless PG278Q. They use same panels from AUO so its always a lottery.


----------



## Mads1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> So guys, another day with this monitor and yes I LOVE IT
> 
> No vertical lines, no uniformity issues, no dead pixels.
> 
> I highly recommend setting your OSD settings to TFT Centrals calibrated settings and also installing the colour profile properly. It makes a hell of a difference. I thought it was just a case of clicking 'install' on the colour profile but theres a lot more to it before it actually activates. Once it does WOW.
> 
> Colours are so good. 1440p excellent and G-Sync makes everything really smooth. I'd highly recommend this monitor again now and for those who are interested in buying, i did a video review and unboxing a few pages back.
> 
> I'm enjoying having the monitor mounted to the desk, it saves a lot of desk space BUT its not as maneuverable as the original stand. Not sure if i will keep it desk mouted or revert back to using the dell stand.
> 
> Can somebody answer me one thing? When G-Sync is ENABLED, should i also enable V-Sync in the nvidia control panel? If i don't, fps goes above monitor refresh and causes tearing, defeating the object of G-Sync? I thought when G-Sync was enabled, it would cap it to the monitors refresh rate anyway but obviously not?


Whats the best way to install the profile, plus did you get the tearing prob solved.


----------



## skiddierow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mads1*
> 
> Whats the best way to install the profile, plus did you get the tearing prob solved.


Seems v-sync is enabled by default with gsync in NVCP.

Anyway, v-sync on + gsync = capped at max refresh rate to prevent tearing.

vsync off + gsync = gsync off when above max refresh rate to minimize input lag.

There should be no tearing in the gsync range. I have seen some games (Fallout 4) ignore vsync and gsync at times, and not entirely sure why (could be game, driver, or sli in my case). Working fine currently though.


----------



## MistaSparkul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skiddierow*
> 
> Seems v-sync is enabled by default with gsync in NVCP.
> 
> Anyway, v-sync on + gsync = capped at max refresh rate to prevent tearing.
> 
> vsync off + gsync = gsync off when above max refresh rate to minimize input lag.
> 
> There should be no tearing in the gsync range. I have seen some games (Fallout 4) ignore vsync and gsync at times, and not entirely sure why (could be game, driver, or sli in my case). Working fine currently though.


I have the problem with Fallout 4. Vsync needs to be disabled through the .ini file. But after you do it also seems to ignore the gsync+144hz vsync rule and lets the frame rate shoot through the roof well past 144fps, breaking the game. I have to set a manual FPS cap in RTSS to 100 to keep the game from breaking while also having the vsync disabled.


----------



## Micdeez

Hi guys, so a little clarity, should I be enabling both GSYNC + ULMB too?
I don't think that's possible since ULMB is greyed out?

Either way, my screen is still definitely 144hz + GSYNC. FIFA 16 is flawless, I'm sure I'm on the right setting, everything is left stock apart from the above


----------



## Pereb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Micdeez*
> 
> Hi guys, so a little clarity, should I be enabling both GSYNC + ULMB too?
> I don't think that's possible since ULMB is greyed out?
> 
> Either way, my screen is still definitely 144hz + GSYNC. FIFA 16 is flawless, I'm sure I'm on the right setting, everything is left stock apart from the above


Gsync and ULMB can't be enabled at the same time.


----------



## skiddierow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Micdeez*
> 
> Hi guys, so a little clarity, should I be enabling both GSYNC + ULMB too?
> I don't think that's possible since ULMB is greyed out?
> 
> Either way, my screen is still definitely 144hz + GSYNC. FIFA 16 is flawless, I'm sure I'm on the right setting, everything is left stock apart from the above


ULMB and Gsync don't work together currently.

ULMB strobes the backlight, and should generally improve motion perception, at a cost of fixed refresh rates (no gsync), and reduced maximum backlight brightness.

If you know you can get a locked 120fps in your game then try ULMB. In the latest and greatest games though, gsync is probably the best bet.


----------



## Smokey the Bear

I also found I lost a fair bit of color reproduction with ULMB enabled on my 278q, but the added clarity was insane.


----------



## wildcard51

So I have the monitor brightness turned up quite a lot to emphasize the problem I'm seeing in video. Not sure if ghosting is the correct word. Adjusting collaboration helps some but seems pretty bad for a modern monitor even a TN. Anyone have any suggested adjustments? I hated the yellow blacklight bleed on my xb270hu but didn't notice any of these on videos. Almost prefer the blacklight bleed.


----------



## skiddierow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wildcard51*
> 
> So I have the monitor brightness turned up quite a lot to emphasize the problem I'm seeing in video. Not sure if ghosting is the correct word. Adjusting collaboration helps some but seems pretty bad for a modern monitor even a TN. Anyone have any suggested adjustments? I hated the yellow blacklight bleed on my xb270hu but didn't notice any of these on videos. Almost prefer the blacklight bleed.


Open up MS paint > "paint-can / fill" > black > view tab > fullscreen, and lets see a picture.

Looks like nasty bleed on lower left corner?


----------



## AdrianIscariot

After much deliberation I decided to send mine back. Wasn't happy with the bleed at the bottom and couldn't get the colours to my liking either - they seemed fine in one game then under/over-saturated in another. I also had a weird issue with nearly-white background where part of the background appeared to 'move'. Can't really express it but it got a little annoying when working in office for a long time. The final issue was the uniformity - parts of the screen looked cloudy and were much paler compared to other areas.

That said, I loved the reponse and fluidity of the monitor and for the price it's currently selling for I think it represents an absolute bargain! And while I didn't quite get the colours right they were certainly better than those of my previous monitor.

Decided to try a PG279Q. Read the review for it on TFT Central and it seems like what I'm looking for - just hope I get a good one.


----------



## Shckr57

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pereb*
> 
> I have a question about ULMB. During fast motion do you see some sort of afterimage? Please try ULMB on this test
> I feel ULMB has great potential but on my PG279Q I can clearly see that and I think it ruins it a bit, I'm wondering if the faster response time from TN reduces this.
> 
> By the way, you can set ULMB or Gsync on a per game basis in the Nvidia control panel and when you run that game it will switch the monitor to the mode you selected automatically.


https://www.dropbox.com/s/uicezjolvt1gys1/Screenshot%202015-11-29%2016.53.29.png?dl=0

Here is a picture of that test. this is exactly how it looks on my end, however, on the desktop, when moving a window around very quickly, any bright white on a dark backgrounds leave a very subtle trace. It is very hard to see without trying to look for it.


----------



## atomicus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AdrianIscariot*
> 
> Decided to try a PG279Q. Read the review for it on TFT Central and it seems like what I'm looking for - just hope I get a good one.


Good luck with that!! The Acer XB271HU may be the better option if what I've read about how the panel is fitted is correct, as it is said to be attached in different way than the XB270HU and PG279Q so as to minimise the bleed.


----------



## Pereb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shckr57*
> 
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/uicezjolvt1gys1/Screenshot%202015-11-29%2016.53.29.png?dl=0
> 
> Here is a picture of that test. this is exactly how it looks on my end, however, on the desktop, when moving a window around very quickly, any bright white on a dark backgrounds leave a very subtle trace. It is very hard to see without trying to look for it.


Thanks. Neither a screenshot nor a photo will show it accurately. On my PG279Q with ULMB mode enabled the moving UFO has a faint ghost image, a little like this picture but more visible.


----------



## Gigantoad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pereb*
> 
> Thanks. Neither a screenshot nor a photo will show it accurately. On my PG279Q with ULMB mode enabled the moving UFO has a faint ghost image, a little like this picture but more visible.


Noticed this sort of ghost on my PG279Q with ULMB as well.


----------



## Nukemaster

Those are a side effect of the overdrive used to speed up pixel transitions.

Lucky enough they are not normally that noticeable in day to day use or games.

Fine tuning the pulse time and length can reduce them, but not all screens allow this and chances are they are set as good as they can be from the factory.

BenQ's blur reduction has this and worse than your image for sure.


----------



## wildcard51

Thanks for the response. I appreciate the assistance. The pic probably grossly overemphasizes the level of bleed. I was going to live with it as honestly anything looks better than the 8 year old monitor I'm replacing but movie quality is really bad on this monitor. Along with the 'ghosting' I am seeing in videos. I've also noticed quite a bit of noise that almost looks like static. I first noticed it the intro screens of Metal Gear Solid V and occasionally on certain backgrounds after that. My apologies on the lack of technical knowledge of monitor terminology.

I guess at this point what I'm trying to determine is if this is typical or just a bad panel that I need to send back. I am certainly willing to try another one.


----------



## Nukemaster

If that is a black screen it is NOT typical at all. It almost looks like an IPS panel. Cameras overdo the glow on IPS panels in many cases.

This was my closest to what I see as I can get between an IPS and VA panel.


I have never bothered with a TN screen(OK, I lie. I just never uploaded it and it was from an 11 year old laptop).


----------



## skiddierow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wildcard51*
> 
> Thanks for the response. I appreciate the assistance. The pic probably grossly overemphasizes the level of bleed. I was going to live with it as honestly anything looks better than the 8 year old monitor I'm replacing but movie quality is really bad on this monitor. Along with the 'ghosting' I am seeing in videos. I've also noticed quite a bit of noise that almost looks like static. I first noticed it the intro screens of Metal Gear Solid V and occasionally on certain backgrounds after that. My apologies on the lack of technical knowledge of monitor terminology.
> 
> I guess at this point what I'm trying to determine is if this is typical or just a bad panel that I need to send back. I am certainly willing to try another one.


Might need to adjust your camera exposure setting down a bit


----------



## wildcard51

Wow, yeah should have provided something better. This is a little more accurate with exposure turned down. Only bleeds that are noticeable are on the left side and right. Orange color in the center is not noticeable in actual use.


----------



## Gerbacio

Got mine Saturday! im so happy with this is surreal! i absolutely love it !


----------



## OCPG

Hey guys, looking for some input on if this monitor will suffice for things like amateur Photoshop and video editing. Gaming on this would kill, but I need to get work done too, and I can't have two monitors. I'm deciding between this and the Dell U2515H (IPS 60Hz). Am I crazy in even considering this?


----------



## skiddierow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wildcard51*
> 
> Wow, yeah should have provided something better. This is a little more accurate with exposure turned down. Only bleeds that are noticeable are on the left side and right. Orange color in the center is not noticeable in actual use.


Here's the best approximations I can offer of what mine looks like in-person.


Mine @ 75% brightness. Shadows on the right side are visible, The orange clouds on either side are not.


@ 26% brightness. (I use it at this setting and lower late at night)


White @ 75% brightness. Shadow in the lower left corner is visible.

I actually don't think yours looks all that bad.

If the bleed in the lower corners is still obvious at your optimal brightness setting, I would consider returning it though.


----------



## skiddierow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OCPG*
> 
> Hey guys, looking for some input on if this monitor will suffice for things like amateur Photoshop and video editing. Gaming on this would kill, but I need to get work done too, and I can't have two monitors. I'm deciding between this and the Dell U2515H (IPS 60Hz). Am I crazy in even considering this?


If you're talking mostly gaming, and photo/video on the side, this will do fine.

If you're serious about those hobbies you'll probably end up with two displays eventually.


----------



## Peanuts4

So what settings do I want to use when my monitor arrives? Never used G-sync before still using my 22" from 07. I'm still a bit confused with running a 144hz monitor with Vsync locking you at 60fps? I hate vsyncs lag it produces I can turn it off and still have the G-Sync benefits right? You guys keep it always on right? How bad will this be with my gtx 760? With Nvidia next gen cards on the horizon I was hoping to hold out a bit.


----------



## DweeB0

So does this monitor not come with any calibration settings or do they lock/unlock under certain profiles?
Last time I tried a software color profile it slowed down Windows Photo Viewer significantly and sometimes crashed it.
Then of course, the settings didn't stick while gaming.

Seems so hard to find a monitor that allows you to adjust all settings under a "user" profile.
Not so hard to find TVs that allow such a thing.


----------



## Zaguer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peanuts4*
> 
> So what settings do I want to use when my monitor arrives? Never used G-sync before still using my 22" from 07. I'm still a bit confused with running a 144hz monitor with Vsync locking you at 60fps? I hate vsyncs lag it produces I can turn it off and still have the G-Sync benefits right? You guys keep it always on right? How bad will this be with my gtx 760? With Nvidia next gen cards on the horizon I was hoping to hold out a bit.


Apparently you can't use 144hz with that card. You will only reach 120.

I have an 770s sli and I can't see the 144hz option









Would you mind to, whenever you get you monitor, post in here if you can or cannot use 144hz?


----------



## AdrianIscariot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *atomicus*
> 
> Good luck with that!! The Acer XB271HU may be the better option if what I've read about how the panel is fitted is correct, as it is said to be attached in different way than the XB270HU and PG279Q so as to minimise the bleed.


Didn't realise they had another monitor on the horizon so soon - feels like the XB270HU was only just released! The Swift arrives tomorrow and I've arranged for the Dell to go back on Wednesday so I can do some side-by-side comparisons. I'm not getting my hopes up as I'm aware of just how many people have issues...but then again, there are also a lot of people who seem completely happy with the Swift. As I've never owned an IPS (well, I have a 23" one that's worth about £50 and obviously a bit pants) I'm curious to see the differences between it and the S27 - both good and bad. Hopefully that'll make the decision making process easier. I don't usually send things back, but these monitors are a big investment!

This is a pic I took last night in complete darkness:


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zaguer*
> 
> Apparently you can't use 144hz with that card. You will only reach 120.
> 
> I have an 770s sli and I can't see the 144hz option
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Would you mind to, whenever you get you monitor, post in here if you can or cannot use 144hz?


I was running 780s in SLI and definitely could use the 144Hz option. I actually had it set to 120MHz in Windows as I heard that 144Hz and G-Sync could cause the graphics cards to go a little crazy. But in games I could definitely set the rate to 144Hz. With all that said, I did have to do a clean install of the drivers (twice) as NCP locked me out completely - I wasn't able to save any changes made in there at all. The way I got around that was to clean install without including GFE. However, I missed ShadowPlay, and when the latest (359) drivers appeared I did a clean install with GFE and things continued to work.


----------



## Darylrese

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mads1*
> 
> Whats the best way to install the profile, plus did you get the tearing prob solved.


Just follow the guide on TFT Central's website it get it installed. I removed the default profile for the DELL to stop it changing back to the uncalibrated settings.

I don't remember having a tearing issue? I did have a vertical line issue, which i have noticed once or twice with this monitor (text on starwars battefront at end of a match for example) but not enough to worry about.

Spent all day on it yesterday and love it still. I do find it looks better in a dimly lit room rather than a pitch black one, but looks great in either environment.


----------



## Outcasst

Just got this ordered. Reading a lot of horror stories with monitors lately so let's see what happens.

Here's hoping that I get a good quality panel!

Will update you all when it comes.

P.S By the sound of it, I may actually be using ULMB most of the type as opposed to G-Sync. However I've never seen either in person so that may change.


----------



## Dephcon

Mine has shipped so I should be getting it soon. Is anyone able to provide a list of calibration/tests that I need to do to properly evaluate this monitor? I need to get a yay/nay ASAP as it needs to be re-packaged and wrapped for xmas (the compromise i had to make with the wife to actually get this in the first place)

Thanks!


----------



## wildcard51

Right, I've been using a black desktop background for comparison and the black light bleed is really not noticeable enough to be a concern. Gaming performance is stellar. I've not noticed any differences between the performance on this monitor versus what I was getting on the XB270HU while gaming. I just don't know if I can live with the poor performance when watching movies on it. Are grays and blacks just really bad on this panel? I certainly don't expect them to be as good as an IPS but even after knocking the brightness way down; videos still look cloudy and really fuzzy. Doesn't really even look like HD.


----------



## enkur

You can use this to download a small program that will go through the tests
http://www.eizo.be/support/monitortest.html

you can also use this page as well
http://jasonfarrell.com/misc/deadpixeltest.php

Go to TFT Central for profile/settings under their review of this monitor
http://www.tftcentral.co.uk/reviews/dell_s2716dg.htm
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dephcon*
> 
> Mine has shipped so I should be getting it soon. Is anyone able to provide a list of calibration/tests that I need to do to properly evaluate this monitor? I need to get a yay/nay ASAP as it needs to be re-packaged and wrapped for xmas (the compromise i had to make with the wife to actually get this in the first place)
> 
> Thanks!


----------



## AdrianIscariot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wildcard51*
> 
> Right, I've been using a black desktop background for comparison and the black light bleed is really not noticeable enough to be a concern. Gaming performance is stellar. I've not noticed any differences between the performance on this monitor versus what I was getting on the XB270HU while gaming. I just don't know if I can live with the poor performance when watching movies on it. Are grays and blacks just really bad on this panel? I certainly don't expect them to be as good as an IPS but even after knocking the brightness way down; videos still look cloudy and really fuzzy. Doesn't really even look like HD.


I've noticed that greys seem to have a very 'grainy' appearance...not sure if this is similar to what you're experiencing? I also notice some strange artifacts on dark blue colours, for example on the Windows 10 splash screen. I am going to try to put a movie on when I get back from work and see what that's like. How do you rate the Dell's colours in comparison to the XB270HU's?

I know that interpolation can cause games to look pretty bad if you try to run them at 1080p, does this behaviour extend to videos too?


----------



## Zaguer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AdrianIscariot*
> 
> 
> I was running 780s in SLI and definitely could use the 144Hz option. I actually had it set to 120MHz in Windows as I heard that 144Hz and G-Sync could cause the graphics cards to go a little crazy. But in games I could definitely set the rate to 144Hz. With all that said, I did have to do a clean install of the drivers (twice) as NCP locked me out completely - I wasn't able to save any changes made in there at all. The way I got around that was to clean install without including GFE. However, I missed ShadowPlay, and when the latest (359) drivers appeared I did a clean install with GFE and things continued to work.


I do not have GFE, I will give it a try.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *enkur*
> 
> You can use this to download a small program that will go through the tests
> http://www.eizo.be/support/monitortest.html
> 
> you can also use this page as well
> http://jasonfarrell.com/misc/deadpixeltest.php
> 
> Go to TFT Central for profile/settings under their review of this monitor
> http://www.tftcentral.co.uk/reviews/dell_s2716dg.htm


Thanks for the links, I have realised that my screen is PERFECT, all the colours looked amazing and no bleeding or dead pixels!


----------



## AdrianIscariot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *enkur*
> 
> You can use this to download a small program that will go through the tests
> http://www.eizo.be/support/monitortest.html


Doh. Just had a look at this on my laptop at work and I have 2 dead pixels...never noticed them before but now I can't 'un-see' the problem pixels! But thanks for the link, will put that to use tomorrow on both the Dell and the Swift!


----------



## KreeSholVa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AdrianIscariot*
> 
> After much deliberation I decided to send mine back. Wasn't happy with the bleed at the bottom and couldn't get the colours to my liking either - they seemed fine in one game then under/over-saturated in another. I also had a weird issue with nearly-white background where part of the background appeared to 'move'. Can't really express it but it got a little annoying when working in office for a long time. The final issue was the uniformity - parts of the screen looked cloudy and were much paler compared to other areas.
> 
> That said, I loved the reponse and fluidity of the monitor and for the price it's currently selling for I think it represents an absolute bargain! And while I didn't quite get the colours right they were certainly better than those of my previous monitor.
> 
> Decided to try a PG279Q. Read the review for it on TFT Central and it seems like what I'm looking for - just hope I get a good one.


Most games throw out calibration settings done via nvidia control panel and .icc profiles. This could be the reason why you see a large variance from game to game. I ran into that with WoW. If I ran fullscreen (which is required for g-sync) the .icc profile was thrown out the window, forcing me to use in-game gamma correction to prevent washed out colors, as the Dell has high gamma by default. There are programs to force icc profiles, none of which worked for WoW, sadly.


----------



## enkur

are you getting the ASUS PG279Q or PG278Q?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AdrianIscariot*
> 
> Doh. Just had a look at this on my laptop at work and I have 2 dead pixels...never noticed them before but now I can't 'un-see' the problem pixels! But thanks for the link, will put that to use tomorrow on both the Dell and the Swift!


----------



## AdrianIscariot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *enkur*
> 
> are you getting the ASUS PG279Q or PG278Q?


The PG279Q buddy. I'm looking forward to it but honestly I'm as nervous as I am excited. Only had TN panels, so I'm looking forward to comparing the two.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KreeSholVa*
> 
> Most games throw out calibration settings done via nvidia control panel and .icc profiles. This could be the reason why you see a large variance from game to game. I ran into that with WoW. If I ran fullscreen (which is required for g-sync) the .icc profile was thrown out the window, forcing me to use in-game gamma correction to prevent washed out colors, as the Dell has high gamma by default. There are programs to force icc profiles, none of which worked for WoW, sadly.


Ah you may well be right! I also found out that Flux was wreaking havoc with my profiles - changes were not accepted while it was running. Hmm I believe you can now use G-Sync in windowed mode too, so perhaps I should give that a go?


----------



## KreeSholVa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AdrianIscariot*
> 
> The PG279Q buddy. I'm looking forward to it but honestly I'm as nervous as I am excited. Only had TN panels, so I'm looking forward to comparing the two.
> Ah you may well be right! I also found out that Flux was wreaking havoc with my profiles - changes were not accepted while it was running. Hmm I believe you can now use G-Sync in windowed mode too, so perhaps I should give that a go?


I never got g-sync to work in windowed mode; however, I never explored too deeply into how to get it to work. If that is possible, then I would assume it would solve that problem. When I ran WoW in windowed mode, the icc profile was used.


----------



## michaelius

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Outcasst*
> 
> Just got this ordered. Reading a lot of horror stories with monitors lately so let's see what happens.
> 
> Here's hoping that I get a good quality panel!
> 
> Will update you all when it comes.
> 
> P.S By the sound of it, I may actually be using ULMB most of the type as opposed to G-Sync. However I've never seen either in person so that may change.


This one seems to be on the safer side so far.


----------



## SpikeKun

So I pulled the trigger on this and ordered it on the Canadian Dell site for $700. Friend flying in from Canada on the 22nd and will bring it along for me. I know importing a high-end monitor from abroad is extremely risky with all the issues people are encountering, but the much better feedback this panel is receiving as compared to the Asus and Acer ones gave me hope. So now I have all my fingers crossed that I don't get stuck with a lemon! Wish me luck friends!


----------



## Peanuts4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zaguer*
> 
> Apparently you can't use 144hz with that card. You will only reach 120.
> 
> I have an 770s sli and I can't see the 144hz option
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Would you mind to, whenever you get you monitor, post in here if you can or cannot use 144hz?


Will do. I'm not buying anything new until Pascal comes out so if it runs at 120 I'll still be happy. I'm used to 60hz so I would assume 120hz will be nice.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> I just fitted mine to a desk mount
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still loving it. With the colour profile installed from TFT Central it just looks incredible


Is this profile a firmware update or something? Can you post a link to it? Also do you have a before and after picture or what does it do just change the default colors? Thanks.


----------



## FergyA

Well I just got my S2716DG today and I'm super bummed to be getting noticeable vertical lines on fast moving objects as well, even at the default 75% contrast. Here's a quick snap from GRAV (the yellow area around the harvester shows it best). I ended up getting this monitor after waiting close to 6 months for the PG279Q and then chickened out because of the QC issues, I'm seriously questioning my decision now though.

Let the RMAs begin.

Edit: and Amazon is only offering a refund as they're out of stock due to the black Friday sale


----------



## Peanuts4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FergyA*
> 
> Well I just got my S2716DG today and I'm super bummed to be getting noticeable vertical lines on fast moving objects as well, even at the default 75% contrast. Here's a quick snap from GRAV (the yellow area around the harvester shows it best). I ended up getting this monitor after waiting close to 6 months for the PG279Q and then chickened out because of the QC issues, I'm seriously questioning my decision now though.
> 
> Let the RMAs begin.
> 
> Edit: and Amazon is only offering a refund as they're out of stock due to the black Friday sale


Despite your line issue you'd want another one? I'm definitely not that forgiving on any product, Samsung taught me that twice.


----------



## FergyA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peanuts4*
> 
> Despite your line issue you'd want another one? I'm definitely not that forgiving on any product, Samsung taught me that twice.


I'm willing to give it a try only because Amazon makes RMAs pretty painless and I got this for $225 less than the PG279Q. Also seems like most people aren't seeing this line issue at all. I'll give it one more chance after which I'll probably wait for the QC issues on the 279 to work themselves out (I won't complain if it goes on sale as well).


----------



## Outcasst

Just received the monitor about 5 minutes ago.... aaaaaand it's going back.

About 3/4 dead pixels in the top left.


----------



## atomicus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FergyA*
> 
> I'm willing to give it a try only because Amazon makes RMAs pretty painless and I got this for $225 less than the PG279Q.


They certainly do, and these days, given the lottery with every monitor on the market, I wouldn't consider buying a monitor anywhere else to be honest.


----------



## Darylrese

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peanuts4*
> 
> Despite your line issue you'd want another one? I'm definitely not that forgiving on any product, Samsung taught me that twice.


Bummer....although i cant see vertical lines in that screen shot.

I have to say the more i'm using it, i am noticing some vertical lines again BUT they aren't often enough to make me want to send it back. I think it very much depends how much you are starring at the screen and what games display the issue.

So far i've seen it the most in Starwars Battlefront. Other games don't exhibit any vertical lines and i don't see it when browsing the web etc.

I think it comes down to this...if you look for vertical lines, you can find them. If you don't, you hardly notice them on a decent panel. On my last panel, i noticed them a lot more then i do with this one


----------



## HunterKen7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Outcasst*
> 
> Just received the monitor about 5 minutes ago.... aaaaaand it's going back.
> 
> About 3/4 dead pixels in the top left.


Ouch. You sure that's not dust? Have you tried tapping the screen and making it move? Still though, that sucks either way.


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *atomicus*
> 
> They certainly do, and these days, given the lottery with every monitor on the market, I wouldn't consider buying a monitor anywhere else to be honest.


Would be best to buy 10 units at once and hopefully one will be acceptable. But who would do that


----------



## FergyA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> Bummer....although i cant see vertical lines in that screen shot.
> 
> I have to say the more i'm using it, i am noticing some vertical lines again BUT they aren't often enough to make me want to send it back. I think it very much depends how much you are starring at the screen and what games display the issue.


Yeah, I honestly wasn't even looking for them, they're just there and in almost every relatively fast game I've tried so far. (Tomb Raider, GRAV, and the latest Borderlands so far). On the screeny the lower border of the yellow shows it best, though really its less obvious in a still image.

Sounds like its going to be a week or 2 til amazon gets more in stock, fingers crossed.


----------



## Outcasst

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HunterKen7*
> 
> Ouch. You sure that's not dust? Have you tried tapping the screen and making it move? Still though, that sucks either way.


I tried to tap the screen and push it, no luck. It was freezing cold when it came from the delivery van though. Might try it again tonight.

Do those programs which constantly flash different colours have a chance of fixing it?


----------



## enkur

Try this
http://www.jscreenfix.com/
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Outcasst*
> 
> I tried to tap the screen and push it, no luck. It was freezing cold when it came from the delivery van though. Might try it again tonight.
> 
> Do those programs which constantly flash different colours have a chance of fixing it?


----------



## Outcasst

So after some extremely hard tapping on the screen (I was beginning to get a little angry) the black dots dropped downwards by about an inch.

I kept tapping and it's now down near the task bar of the monitor. Definitely got some particles under the panel! It seems to be stuck again now though. Can pushing the screen in this hard damage the panel?

Edit: Nevermind! Got it to fall right to the bottom and it's now out of sight!

I am so, so relieved. My panel has absolutely no back light bleed that I can see (compared to my old monitor anyway). I will proceed to do some more testing!

P.s I never thought I would notice much of a difference by going from 120Hz to 144Hz, however Windows seems a fair bit smoother in general usage.


----------



## HunterKen7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Outcasst*
> 
> So after some extremely hard tapping on the screen (I was beginning to get a little angry) the black dots dropped downwards by about an inch.
> 
> I kept tapping and it's now down near the task bar of the monitor. Definitely got some particles under the panel! It seems to be stuck again now though. Can pushing the screen in this hard damage the panel?
> 
> Edit: Nevermind! Got it to fall right to the bottom and it's now out of sight!


Awesome!! I had to so the same thing when I tested out an Acer XB270


----------



## Zaguer

I have installed GFE and still not 144 for me...


----------



## stangflyer

Can you select 144 in Windows?


----------



## enkur

What kind of video card do you have. Apparently anything in the GTX 700 series is not able to do 144Hz

I just noticed you have dual monitors of different types and that also has some issues. check some postings in this forum about that.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zaguer*
> 
> I have installed GFE and still not 144 for me...


----------



## sanj

maybe someone asked it but how can i find out if gsync is on. Last time i saw it in menu, in game it was gsync mode in desktop it was normal mode, but since last nvidia driver i have there always even on desktop gsync mode. Is there a way?


----------



## HunterKen7

Honestly, 120Hz is better when in windows. There is a known bug with nvidia drivers where 144Hz does not allow the card to throttle down. (Lower clock speeds.) When that happens, you end up using way more power and generating more heat in your PC.


----------



## Zaguer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *enkur*
> 
> What kind of video card do you have. Apparently anything in the GTX 700 series is not able to do 144Hz
> 
> I just noticed you have dual monitors of different types and that also has some issues. check some postings in this forum about that.


I have seen more people now with the same problem than me and they all have 760 and 770







. Seems to be something related with the pixel clock...

I will just stay at 120hz as HunterKen7 says, I do not want to update my GC just yet!


----------



## enkur

Thats the reason I put mine on 120Hz as well because the GTX 980 Ti was not downclocking. I read that it still goes to max refresh in full screen game mode... there is a setting for it in the nvdia control panel.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HunterKen7*
> 
> Honestly, 120Hz is better when in windows. There is a known bug with nvidia drivers where 144Hz does not allow the card to throttle down. (Lower clock speeds.) When that happens, you end up using way more power and generating more heat in your PC.


----------



## 0xzz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HunterKen7*
> 
> Honestly, 120Hz is better when in windows. There is a known bug with nvidia drivers where 144Hz does not allow the card to throttle down. (Lower clock speeds.) When that happens, you end up using way more power and generating more heat in your PC.


my card is downthrottling just fine when running at 144Hz, i have a Gigabyte G1 Gaming 980 Ti and it is running the exact same under 120 and 144Hz...


----------



## enkur

You can read more about it here
http://techreport.com/news/29294/nvidia-will-fix-excessive-gpu-idle-power-use-at-high-refresh-rates
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *0xzz*
> 
> my card is downthrottling just fine when running at 144Hz, i have a Gigabyte G1 Gaming 980 Ti and it is running the exact same under 120 and 144Hz...


----------



## Mads1

Noticed alot of UK companys have put the price up of this monitor by nearly £100 i was seeing it for average £460 now its £539-£569.


----------



## wildcard51

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sanj*
> 
> maybe someone asked it but how can i find out if gsync is on. Last time i saw it in menu, in game it was gsync mode in desktop it was normal mode, but since last nvidia driver i have there always even on desktop gsync mode. Is there a way?


There's not an in game option or desktop icon that tells you if it's on. Go to the Nvidia Control Panel and ensure the enable check box is selected and that the radio button for Full Screen mode is selected. If that's not what you meant and are looking for an in game demonstration, I would recommend playing a RTS with it on and off. The screen tearing should be pretty noticeable when it's off.


----------



## AdrianIscariot

I am so confused. Got a PG279Q today, and initially I was in love with the colours and lack of gamma shift. But after a few hours with it I am starting to notice the glow from the corners more and more. I have the S2716DG sitting here next to me and I need to put one of them back in the box for a return!

I think I'm leaning towards keeping the Dell. Which surprises me even as I type it as I'm staring at such great screen. I'm just not sure I can justify the best part of £250 extra for the Swift...


----------



## Brandon2142

Is anyone else noticing a slight flicker in the background during loading screens?


----------



## 0xzz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *enkur*
> 
> You can read more about it here
> http://techreport.com/news/29294/nvidia-will-fix-excessive-gpu-idle-power-use-at-high-refresh-rates


yeah thats a nice article but i can tell you first hand that its downthrottling fine, im seeing it right now!


----------



## electro2u

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *0xzz*
> 
> yeah thats a nice article but i can tell you first hand that its downthrottling fine, im seeing it right now!


GPU clocks or Voltage? It's the voltage that does not down throttle for a lot of people while using high refresh rates. It also affects both AMD and Nvidia cards.


----------



## 0xzz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *electro2u*
> 
> GPU clocks or Voltage? It's the voltage that does not down throttle for a lot of people while using high refresh rates. It also affects both AMD and Nvidia cards.


everything throttles down, i tested on 144, 120 and 60Hz, no difference at all.


----------



## jrgray

Three comments:

1. With my EVGA GTX 980 SC ACX 2.0 both in single card and in SLI I can go to 144hz no problem. Windows looks the same, and no issues with the card not "down throttling" or whatever the correct term is. Also, I have a dual monitor setup with this one at 144hz as my primary for gaming, and the secondary monitor (IPS) running 60hz in Windows 10. No issues.

2. Prices in Canada in the last couple of days have gone cuckoo with this monitor. The Microsoft store which was $699 CDN last week (various discount can and did apply), is $944 CDN now. Newegg.ca is the cheaper price right now at $749.99.

3. The PG278Q and the PG279Q has also gone up at various places since the weekend in Canada.

This appears to be retailers jacking up prices post Black Friday in combination with adjustments for the lower Canadian Dollar going into the X-mas season, and good old Canadian Retailer Gouging, which we all know and love.


----------



## gooseopher

Has anyone solved the issue with being unable to select 144 hz?

I just received my monitor, have the included display port cable, updated to the latest nVidia drivers and cannot select anything above 120hz.

I'm currently at the max resolution and have gone through the list to see if 144 hz is available at a lower resolution - no dice.

For context I'm running 680 GTX which I'm under the impression should support 144 hz.

Any insight? I've seen a few people claim a similar issue but no solution thus far.


----------



## enkur

Well clrearly there are folks who do have problem with downclocking at 144Hz. I can turn on EVGA PrecisionX and see the current clock, as soon as I apply the 144Hz the GPU clock jumps to 885MHz and then if I apply 120Hz setting it immediately downclocks to 135MHz. So it definitely issue for some people and hopefully Nvidia will fix the issue.

I am really not that concerned as long as I can run the games at full refresh rate since there is no downclocking there anyway


----------



## h3lp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Brandon2142*
> 
> Is anyone else noticing a slight flicker in the background during loading screens?


yes, specifig work of g-sync when its beloew 30 fps u can notice flickering. but not while gaming.


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AdrianIscariot*
> 
> I am so confused. Got a PG279Q today, and initially I was in love with the colours and lack of gamma shift. But after a few hours with it I am starting to notice the glow from the corners more and more. I have the S2716DG sitting here next to me and I need to put one of them back in the box for a return!
> 
> I think I'm leaning towards keeping the Dell. Which surprises me even as I type it as I'm staring at such great screen. I'm just not sure I can justify the best part of £250 extra for the Swift...


How is the Dell comparing with Asus? I mean is there visible gamashift and color shift head on ? I had Swift and I've noticed the top was obviously darker and sides of the screen were brighter with yellowish tint. It's the same here ? Also if you open the google and look at results, it's the bottom part washed out? I mean fonts are not so crisp and clear as at the top ? Thx.


----------



## AdrianIscariot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> How is the Dell comparing with Asus? I mean is there visible gamashift and color shift head on ? I had Swift and I've noticed the top was obviously darker and sides of the screen were brighter with yellowish tint. It's the same here ? Also if you open the google and look at results, it's the bottom part washed out? I mean fonts are not so crisp and clear as at the top ? Thx.


Honestly the Dell's picture is clearly inferior to the PG279Q. The colours just don't look as vibrant (without pushing digital vibrance to the point it loses any semblance of realism) and overall the picture somehow looks slightly less detailed. But to be fair this is as much a representation of TN vs IPS as it is Dell vs Asus.

The Dell is the first monitor I've owned where I've actually noticed colour shift head-on. I was working with a document that had a bold orange colour used to highlight key points. This colour looked great bang in the middle of the screen, but had a yellow hue to it when nearer the top and a much deeper orange towards the bottom. I've not noticed any text issues, though - it always look sharp. I'll double check Google results when I get home.

With all the above said, I've chosen to keep the Dell over the PG279Q. IF you could get a perfect one, it must surely be one of the best monitors on the planet and the Dell just couldn't compete. However, the reality is that the Asus has a number of issues that I felt made it a worse overall monitor than the Dell. The glow was annoying but the discolouration (yellow / orange tint across some of the screen) was worse. I also had a random bit of foam wedged between the bezel and the monitor (presumably to act as a spacer?) which tells you all you need to know about the QC on this monitor. At £750 I find this unacceptable, and think it makes the Dell a relative bargain at under £500.


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AdrianIscariot*
> 
> Honestly the Dell's picture is clearly inferior to the PG279Q. The colours just don't look as vibrant (without pushing digital vibrance to the point it loses any semblance of realism) and overall the picture somehow looks slightly less detailed. But to be fair this is as much a representation of TN vs IPS as it is Dell vs Asus.
> 
> The Dell is the first monitor I've owned where I've actually noticed colour shift head-on. I was working with a document that had a bold orange colour used to highlight key points. This colour looked great bang in the middle of the screen, but had a yellow hue to it when nearer the top and a much deeper orange towards the bottom. I've not noticed any text issues, though - it always look sharp. I'll double check Google results when I get home.
> 
> With all the above said, I've chosen to keep the Dell over the PG279Q. IF you could get a perfect one, it must surely be one of the best monitors on the planet and the Dell just couldn't compete. However, the reality is that the Asus has a number of issues that I felt made it a worse overall monitor than the Dell. The glow was annoying but the discolouration (yellow / orange tint across some of the screen) was worse. I also had a random bit of foam wedged between the bezel and the monitor (presumably to act as a spacer?) which tells you all you need to know about the QC on this monitor. At £750 I find this unacceptable, and think it makes the Dell a relative bargain at under £500.


Thanks, seems it is the same as PG278Q. This is just tax we pay for large TN screens. I think TN technology is not very suitable for bigger panels. I think this is not so obvious on 24" screen. 24" is max. for TN in my opinion. Now I'm even thinking about getting Acer XB240HA panel which is 24" TN with G-sync for 370 euro. But I don't know, that PG279Q would be great if not suffer from so many issues. Especially those brown tint at the top and orange glow. Maybe I will wait for XB271 and see how it is.


----------



## AdrianIscariot

Yep, I think the panel in this one is extremely similar (possibly even the same) as used in the PG278Q. I do feel that it is very good for a TN panel (at least when compared to other monitors I've owned like the VG248QE) though. And I definitely can't go back to 1080p now!

I may do the same and wait for the XB271HU to make its way to the UK. By then I'll know the price and hopefully enough units will have been shipped to highlight any QC issues. As for 1080p and G-Sync, I guess it depends what your rig consists of, but for me I found no need for G-Sync when running high refresh rates with V-Sync off. I never noticed tearing (unlike at say 60Hz) and of course there are no input / stutter issues either which (for me) made G-Sync too expensive for its benefits.


----------



## 0xzz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *enkur*
> 
> Well clrearly there are folks who do have problem with downclocking at 144Hz. I can turn on EVGA PrecisionX and see the current clock, as soon as I apply the 144Hz the GPU clock jumps to 885MHz and then if I apply 120Hz setting it immediately downclocks to 135MHz. So it definitely issue for some people and hopefully Nvidia will fix the issue.
> 
> I am really not that concerned as long as I can run the games at full refresh rate since there is no downclocking there anyway


ok i had no problems with downthrottling on my Acer XB270HA but today i tried with my new Dell S2716DG and as soon as i set it to more than 120Hz my gpu is not throttling down either... very weird, seems to be monitor related


----------



## Dephcon

It's still a driver issue. but it might not affect ALL 144hz screens.


----------



## khemist

I don't have that problem.


----------



## Dephcon

hmm, maybe it's a specific subset of cards and monitors. on another note, my monitor should be arriving this morning!


----------



## Leopardi

If it's good without lightbleed, I will pull the trigger myself too







Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dephcon*
> 
> hmm, maybe it's a specific subset of cards and monitors. on another note, my monitor should be arriving this morning!


----------



## 0xzz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Leopardi*
> 
> If it's good without lightbleed, I will pull the trigger myself too


my S2716DG arrived this morning and until now, im only noticing some very light backlight bleed at the bottom of the screen. you can definitely tell that its a TN panel but i really like the "borderless" design and the monitor turning on instantly when pressing the power button, no unnecessary company Logo being displayed for seconds. after adjusting them, the colors are good and 1440p videos look amazing.
i thought gaming in 1440p would be a lot better but its still better than 1080p...
Thought about getting a Asus PG279Q but all the Hassle and 250€ more just for a IPS Panel is just not worth it.
my only complaint so far is the power button. its position is just not very good and mine doesnt react unless i press it all the way in...


----------



## enkur

I am having a similar dilemma with this monitor. I love that the QC is great and the fast refresh and g-sync are working well but coming from an IPS panel I can clearly see this is not the best.

The color shift is pretty noticeable when I am reclining on my chair when watching some videos/movies.

I am really on the fence here. I might just send it back since I have Newegg premier and just wait out the whole IPS QC issues to resolve. I am keeping an eye on the Acer XB271HU. It seems to have better QC than the ASUS.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AdrianIscariot*
> 
> Honestly the Dell's picture is clearly inferior to the PG279Q. The colours just don't look as vibrant (without pushing digital vibrance to the point it loses any semblance of realism) and overall the picture somehow looks slightly less detailed. But to be fair this is as much a representation of TN vs IPS as it is Dell vs Asus.
> 
> The Dell is the first monitor I've owned where I've actually noticed colour shift head-on. I was working with a document that had a bold orange colour used to highlight key points. This colour looked great bang in the middle of the screen, but had a yellow hue to it when nearer the top and a much deeper orange towards the bottom. I've not noticed any text issues, though - it always look sharp. I'll double check Google results when I get home.
> 
> With all the above said, I've chosen to keep the Dell over the PG279Q. IF you could get a perfect one, it must surely be one of the best monitors on the planet and the Dell just couldn't compete. However, the reality is that the Asus has a number of issues that I felt made it a worse overall monitor than the Dell. The glow was annoying but the discolouration (yellow / orange tint across some of the screen) was worse. I also had a random bit of foam wedged between the bezel and the monitor (presumably to act as a spacer?) which tells you all you need to know about the QC on this monitor. At £750 I find this unacceptable, and think it makes the Dell a relative bargain at under £500.


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AdrianIscariot*
> 
> Yep, I think the panel in this one is extremely similar (possibly even the same) as used in the PG278Q. I do feel that it is very good for a TN panel (at least when compared to other monitors I've owned like the VG248QE) though. And I definitely can't go back to 1080p now!
> 
> I may do the same and wait for the XB271HU to make its way to the UK. By then I'll know the price and hopefully enough units will have been shipped to highlight any QC issues. As for 1080p and G-Sync, I guess it depends what your rig consists of, but for me I found no need for G-Sync when running high refresh rates with V-Sync off. I never noticed tearing (unlike at say 60Hz) and of course there are no input / stutter issues either which (for me) made G-Sync too expensive for its benefits.


So you want to say you don't see micro stuttering or tearing on 144hz panel without G-sync and V-sync ???


----------



## HunterKen7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *0xzz*
> 
> my only complaint so far is the power button.


Yeah, it is a tough little button. You have to hold the top of the screen so you dont end up rotating the whole display.


----------



## 0xzz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HunterKen7*
> 
> Yeah, it is a tough little button. You have to hold the top of the screen so you dont end up rotating the whole display.


yeah is usually end up pressing it with my right thumb and holding the back of the screen with my right index finger so it doesnt move away


----------



## Pereb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AdrianIscariot*
> 
> Honestly the Dell's picture is clearly inferior to the PG279Q. The colours just don't look as vibrant (without pushing digital vibrance to the point it loses any semblance of realism) and overall the picture somehow looks slightly less detailed. But to be fair this is as much a representation of TN vs IPS as it is Dell vs Asus.
> 
> The Dell is the first monitor I've owned where I've actually noticed colour shift head-on. I was working with a document that had a bold orange colour used to highlight key points. This colour looked great bang in the middle of the screen, but had a yellow hue to it when nearer the top and a much deeper orange towards the bottom. I've not noticed any text issues, though - it always look sharp. I'll double check Google results when I get home.
> 
> With all the above said, I've chosen to keep the Dell over the PG279Q. IF you could get a perfect one, it must surely be one of the best monitors on the planet and the Dell just couldn't compete. However, the reality is that the Asus has a number of issues that I felt made it a worse overall monitor than the Dell. The glow was annoying but the discolouration (yellow / orange tint across some of the screen) was worse. I also had a random bit of foam wedged between the bezel and the monitor (presumably to act as a spacer?) which tells you all you need to know about the QC on this monitor. At £750 I find this unacceptable, and think it makes the Dell a relative bargain at under £500.


Have you tried calibrating the gamma instead of digital vibrance? TFTcentral review says default preset has 1,9 gamma where 2,2 is ideal.
You can use the lagom gamma calibration tool to find the proper gamma without a calibration tool. Keep in mind that in Nvidia control panel you have to *lower* the gamma setting to increase the gamma and vice-versa (don't ask me why, it's just what I've found when testing, and you should notice the same thing when using it).


----------



## 0xzz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pereb*
> 
> Have you tried calibrating the gamma instead of digital vibrance? TFTcentral review says default preset has 1,9 gamma where 2,2 is ideal.
> You can use the lagom gamma calibration tool to find the proper gamma without a calibration tool. Keep in mind that in Nvidia control panel you have to *lower* the gamma setting to increase the gamma and vice-versa (don't ask me why, it's just what I've found when testing, and you should notice the same thing when using it).


i saw the review at tft central and adjusted my osd settings to their recommended settings and installed the icc profile they created. do i also need to adjust something in the NVCP???


----------



## Pereb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *0xzz*
> 
> i saw the review at tft central and adjusted my osd settings to their recommended settings and installed the icc profile they created. do i also need to adjust something in the NVCP???


Why don't you use the lagom tool and find out? Anyway I believe the ICC profile should adjust the gamma.


----------



## Nukemaster

No ICC profiles should not be used with other Nvidia settings as those will overrun the ICC settings.

EDIT.

Tested and digital vibrance and hue do not effect other profiles.


----------



## 0xzz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nukemaster*
> 
> No ICC profiles should not be used with other Nvidia settings as those will overrun the ICC settings.


ok so even if i adjust the digital vibrance a little it will deactivate the icc profile??


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *0xzz*
> 
> ok so even if i adjust the digital vibrance a little it will deactivate the icc profile??


No, it won't. I'm not sure but I think digital vibrance in NVCP is used only in desktop and in games this not work. But maybe I'm wrong. Does anyone know ?


----------



## Dephcon

its works in game too, there's a guide for csgo talking about how bumping vibrancy can increase player visibility


----------



## Nukemaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *0xzz*
> 
> ok so even if i adjust the digital vibrance a little it will deactivate the icc profile??


I was under the impression it was tied in with the Nvidia Brightness, Contrast and Gamma. Guess what? *I WAS WRONG*

Digital Vibrance and Hue do not effect ICC or ICM color profiles.

Sorry about that.

As for games. I think it is hit and miss since many games like to mess with colors to begin with.


----------



## 0xzz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nukemaster*
> 
> I was under the impression it was tied in with the Nvidia Brightness, Contrast and Gamma. Guess what? *I WAS WRONG*
> 
> Digital Vibrance and Hue do not effect ICC.ICM color profiles.
> 
> Sorry about that.


ok thats good to know.

just found out that the USB ports on the monitor are pretty much useless a lot of the time... they lose power when turning the monitor off so no phone charging or copying large amounts of data to my external hdd and stepping away from the pc and turning my monitor off...


----------



## AdrianIscariot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nukemaster*
> 
> I was under the impression it was tied in with the Nvidia Brightness, Contrast and Gamma. Guess what? *I WAS WRONG*
> 
> Digital Vibrance and Hue do not effect ICC or ICM color profiles.
> 
> Sorry about that.
> 
> As for games. I think it is hit and miss since many games like to mess with colors to begin with.


Wait...do you mean to say I can push digital vibrance a bit but keep the ICC settings? I thought to adjust any of those settings (Brightness, Contrast, Gamma, Digital Vibrance and Hue) you had to click the 'Use Nvidia settings' radio button? As soon as I click that box I lose the ICC profile, the whole screen defaults to a washed-out mess...but if I can retain the profile and add a tiny bit of DV I'll be very happy!


----------



## Nukemaster

I was able to move that slider without using Nvidia settings.

I was surprised too. I am not sure if games will be able to override these settings or not.

And NO i am not leaving it a 100%, but it sure lets you know if it is working.


----------



## 0xzz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AdrianIscariot*
> 
> Wait...do you mean to say I can push digital vibrance a bit but keep the ICC settings? I thought to adjust any of those settings (Brightness, Contrast, Gamma, Digital Vibrance and Hue) you had to click the 'Use Nvidia settings' radio button? As soon as I click that box I lose the ICC profile, the whole screen defaults to a washed-out mess...but if I can retain the profile and add a tiny bit of DV I'll be very happy!


no you can adjust DV and Hue without touching the radio button so the icc profile should still apply, yeah


----------



## Dephcon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *0xzz*
> 
> just found out that the USB ports on the monitor are pretty much useless a lot of the time... they lose power when turning the monitor off so no phone charging or copying large amounts of data to my external hdd and stepping away from the pc and turning my monitor off...


how lame


----------



## Dephcon

I got it! Just to verify...

I set Brightness to 26, did the custom RGB values, loaded the ICC profile (verified with DisplayProfile.exe) and bumped digital brightness a touch. Is that all i have to do?

The whites seem very dull, i boosted the brightness to 30.


----------



## Nukemaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dephcon*
> 
> I got it! Just to verify...
> 
> I set Brightness to 26, did the custom RGB values, loaded the ICC profile (verified with DisplayProfile.exe) and bumped digital brightness a touch. Is that all i have to do?
> 
> The whites seem very dull, i boosted the brightness to 30.


Yes that is all.

Please check to see if you have an option under Nvidia Control Panel -> Dispplay -> Chance Resolution called *Output dynamic range*(you may have to scroll down if your control panel is not maximized) if you do, make sure it is set to *Full* because it can effect the brightest(tones them down) and darkest colors(brings them upto a dark grey).

Use of this setting depends on your monitor configuration.


----------



## Dephcon

It was already set to full. I guess i'll just modify the monitors brightness until i get an acceptable white level. I've been using IPS over over 10 years so I just need to get used to it maybe.


----------



## michaelius

Dull whites ?

At 26 brightness and 75 contrast without ICC profile it was most aggressive white I've seen


----------



## Dephcon

Last question:

I have gsync enabled (120hz due to GTX680). the OSD says G-SYNC 120hz when i'm in csgo. However my fps is not getting capped at 120fps, it's bursting up to 200fps. I was under the impression that g-sync was supposed to cap your fps at the monitors refresh. *** is going on?

Edit - just tried rocket league and the same result. I uncapped the fps via config file and i'm doing 130-150fps, instead of 120.


----------



## Pereb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dephcon*
> 
> Last question:
> 
> I have gsync enabled (120hz due to GTX680). the OSD says G-SYNC 120hz when i'm in csgo. However my fps is not getting capped at 120fps, it's bursting up to 200fps. I was under the impression that g-sync was supposed to cap your fps at the monitors refresh. *** is going on?
> 
> Edit - just tried rocket league and the same result. I uncapped the fps via config file and i'm doing 130-150fps, instead of 120.


You disabled Vsync. Gsync switches to Vsync at the monitor's max refresh rate. You want to cap fps to 119 to avoid that.


----------



## MistaSparkul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dephcon*
> 
> Last question:
> 
> I have gsync enabled (120hz due to GTX680). the OSD says G-SYNC 120hz when i'm in csgo. However my fps is not getting capped at 120fps, it's bursting up to 200fps. I was under the impression that g-sync was supposed to cap your fps at the monitors refresh. *** is going on?
> 
> Edit - just tried rocket league and the same result. I uncapped the fps via config file and i'm doing 130-150fps, instead of 120.


Gsync used to default to Vsync once you hit the max refresh rate, but now NVidia has given you the option to enable vsync at the max refresh rate or disable it entirely and let your frame rate skyrocket, presumably to avoid vsync input lag. The best way is to just set a manual fps cap using RTSS to a few fps below max refresh so around 115 fps in your case. That way you are ALWAYS running in gsync mode.


----------



## enkur

Well after a week with this monitor I just cant get used to the color shifts when I watch TV/movies/video and relaxing in my chair. I loved the gaming aspects but just cant get over the whole color thing








My previous QNIX2710 had really great colors and I just got too used to it.

I am going to wait out on the IPS panels to work through the QC issues and order something later.

Its going back to Newegg


----------



## Nukemaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *enkur*
> 
> Well after a week with this monitor I just cant get used to the color shifts when I watch TV/movies/video and relaxing in my chair. I loved the gaming aspects but just cant get over the whole color thing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My previous QNIX2710 had really great colors and I just got too used to it.
> 
> I am going to wait out on the IPS panels to work through the QC issues and order something later.
> 
> Its going back to Newegg


Shame to hear it has to go back, but I fully understand your issue.


----------



## Leopardi

Are those tft central OSD settings the best, or designed to work with ICC profiles that won't work with games?


----------



## atomicus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *enkur*
> 
> Well after a week with this monitor I just cant get used to the color shifts when I watch TV/movies/video and relaxing in my chair. I loved the gaming aspects but just cant get over the whole color thing


Unfortunately this is the problem with TN. I could never go back after years of IPS, even at 60Hz. The current crop of fast IPS monitors are mostly junk though, and my 60hz Samsung PLS offers a far superior bleed free picture with only minor glow, and at a fraction of the price. The Dell has certainly tempted me, but I could never deal with the colour shift issues at 27"... even 24" is pushing it for TN.


----------



## Cirno TV

Got one more in the mail today. I'm not sure why the white picture came out so crummy, I can promise you it doesn't have all that weird texturing on the actual screen. Both pictures are also taken at 75 brightness and 75 contrast in a dark room. As far as the black screen picture I'm not sure if the slightly brighter spot at the top is any worry. It is a bit brighter along the top edge but it doesn't look like the bleed my other one has at the bottom. I feel like I'm just being incredibly picky at this point though. Let me know how it looks though!



EDIT: it is also blacker than the picture makes it look. I might need to record a video and take a screenshot.

EDIT 2: made a quick video and took a screenshot on the black screen


----------



## Leopardi

How does it look with 26 brightness? Surely you aren't going to use it at 75.


----------



## Cirno TV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Leopardi*
> 
> How does it look with 26 brightness? Surely you aren't going to use it at 75.


I'll have a look at it when I get up in the morning.


----------



## Tekkied

I have been using the monitor settings to configure gamma, colors and brightness, but since I hear you guys talking about ICC profiles. Where do I edit them and do I have to set the monitor settings back to default?


----------



## enkur

Price on this monitor is dropping fast. On sale at Adorama for $569 with a $40 mail in rebate!
http://www.adorama.com/DES2716DG.html?emailprice=t&hotlink=t&svfor=5m&utm_medium=Affiliate&utm_source=rflaid62905&cvosrc=affiliate.62905


----------



## Dephcon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MistaSparkul*
> 
> Gsync used to default to Vsync once you hit the max refresh rate, but now NVidia has given you the option to enable vsync at the max refresh rate or disable it entirely and let your frame rate skyrocket, presumably to avoid vsync input lag. The best way is to just set a manual fps cap using RTSS to a few fps below max refresh so around 115 fps in your case. That way you are ALWAYS running in gsync mode.


I discovered some people talking about it on reddit that believe it's a driver issue. It will cap my frame rate if i play in windowed/borderless fullscreen.

Now that I've had some play time with it, I must say that I'm really enjoying this screen. 120hz in csgo is just awesome, I found I was hitting more head-shots in arms race and getting much faster shotgun kills (which i usually get stuck on for a while). Rocket League looked really smooth as well, I'll need to install GTA V to test that as well.

Kodi set to adjust the screen down to 24hz works really well, the blacks are great and the color is acceptable. I'm noticing more imperfections as i'm blowing up 1080p content but that'll happen.

I did open up my Lightroom library and it's not bad bad as I thought it would be when viewing my RAWs. I would use the Dell for manipulation due to the resolution bump, but leverage the dual monitor functionality in LR to keep an eye on color balance on my IPS.

My gripes are that gradients aren't nearly as good looking as on my IPS and poorly compressed images stick out like a sore thumb (csgo menus). I need to work more with the brightness, maybe drop it a bit as some images seem over exposed. This might also be due to my acceptance of slight black crush on my IPS, I need to reprogram my brain. Also when I have my IPS plugged in, I cant use 120hz in windows, which is annoying as it should be monitor independent.

My eyes detect a teeney amount of lightbleed from the bottom of the screen, haven't a chance yet to take some pics with DSLR to verify. However it's NOTHING compared to my LED TV so I can live with it as it doesn't bother me at all.

Overall, I like it, I think... I still want to play around with it more before I box it up for xmas. Still haven't done the dead pixel tests lol. I really wish the current fast IPS screens didn't suck so bad or I'd buy one of them, but the amount of lightbleed, tinting, etc make my old HP IPS look absolutely stunning in comparison and won't be a worthy successor anyway.


----------



## AdrianIscariot

Okay my NCP has locked up again; I'm not able to make any changes to resolution etc. I believe the cause of the issue was connecting my second monitor. Has anyone else experienced multi-monitor issues?

I am trying to connect the Dell via DP and an old AOC monitor (1080p, 60Hz) via HDMI. Both are connected to my main graphics card. I've used DDU several times now to go into safe mode and remove all traces of previous drivers before installing the newest version using a clean install. I've tried the latest 3 drivers and also tried only installing the core files (not 3D vision or GFE). So far nothing has been successful.

The main problem is that I can't change the Dell's refresh rate from 60Hz - the drop-down selection changes but I get no prompt to ask if I want to keep settings and the actual refresh rate (as indicated by the monitor's OSD) remains at 60Hz. Also, my second monitor is on the left of the main one. In NCP it is on the right, and every time I drag it to where it should be NCP refuses to accept the change and plonks it to the right again.

I removed the HDMI cable connecting the second monitor and voila, everything is fine - I have full control over all NCP options. Except of course now I am back to one monitor!

I'd be really grateful if anyone has any ideas or suggestions for me to try!


----------



## Dephcon

I had the same issues.

just saw this, will try after work:
http://hardforum.com/showpost.php?p=1037794203&postcount=5


----------



## AdrianIscariot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dephcon*
> 
> I had the same issues.
> 
> just saw this, will try after work:
> http://hardforum.com/showpost.php?p=1037794203&postcount=5


Sweet. Thanks, will try that later too. It worked just fine when I used my old Asus (144Hz via DVI) but maybe that setting you referred to changed at some point.


----------



## Anglis

Mine came in the mail last Friday. I picked it up for $599 which IMO was a steal as this screen is superior to the ASUS version in every way. I even left IPS for it. If you play with colors enough you can get a very good color. I also love the simplistic look of it. My friend came over and tried CS:GO, Diablo 3 and The Witcher 3 on it and he quickly went and bought one. I still think the tech isn't good enough for IPS and 144hz. Those monitors are a crap shoot.


----------



## AdrianIscariot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dephcon*
> 
> I had the same issues.
> 
> just saw this, will try after work:
> http://hardforum.com/showpost.php?p=1037794203&postcount=5


No luck for me using that solution unfortunately. I can only think it's the mismatched refresh rates that are causing the problem as I had my old Asus running just fine alongside the Dell last week. Thinking about it. even then there was a mismatch as the Asus was at 144Hz and the Dell at 120Hz (to avoid the GPU usage issue with G-Sync). I guess I could try connecting the secondary monitor to my second graphics card. Seems like I'm missing something obvious, though!

Edit: I was missing something obvious - bypassing NCP and using the Windows options instead! Head to Control Panel -> Adjust Screen Resolution -> Drag your monitors around (if necessary) -> Advanced Settings -> Monitor -> Screen Refresh Rate.

All sorted and looking wonderful. Even with an IPS right next to it I still think the colours on the Dell are pretty good.


----------



## igrease

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AdrianIscariot*
> 
> No luck for me using that solution unfortunately. I can only think it's the mismatched refresh rates that are causing the problem as I had my old Asus running just fine alongside the Dell last week. Thinking about it. even then there was a mismatch as the Asus was at 144Hz and the Dell at 120Hz (to avoid the GPU usage issue with G-Sync). I guess I could try connecting the secondary monitor to my second graphics card. Seems like I'm missing something obvious, though!
> 
> Edit: I was missing something obvious - bypassing NCP and using the Windows options instead! Head to Control Panel -> Adjust Screen Resolution -> Drag your monitors around (if necessary) -> Advanced Settings -> Monitor -> Screen Refresh Rate.
> 
> All sorted and looking wonderful. Even with an IPS right next to it I still think the colours on the Dell are pretty good.


I think I had a similar issue regarding the hz being stuck at 60. When I had my asus 144hz 1080p monitor and hooked up a secondary at 60hz it would drop my 144hz down to 60. However if I set my Hz to 120 on the asus panel then it was working again.


----------



## Cirice

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anglis*
> 
> Mine came in the mail last Friday. I picked it up for $599 which IMO was a steal as this screen is superior to the ASUS version in every way. I even left IPS for it. If you play with colors enough you can get a very good color. I also love the simplistic look of it. My friend came over and tried CS:GO, Diablo 3 and The Witcher 3 on it and he quickly went and bought one. I still think the tech isn't good enough for IPS and 144hz. Those monitors are a crap shoot.


Is that bleed/glow in the upper right corner or is that just from the camera?


----------



## HunterKen7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cirice*
> 
> Is that bleed/glow in the upper right corner or is that just from the camera?


Definitely camera glare.


----------



## nircc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anglis*
> 
> Mine came in the mail last Friday. I picked it up for $599 which IMO was a steal as this screen is superior to the ASUS version in every way. I even left IPS for it. If you play with colors enough you can get a very good color. I also love the simplistic look of it. My friend came over and tried CS:GO, Diablo 3 and The Witcher 3 on it and he quickly went and bought one. I still think the tech isn't good enough for IPS and 144hz. Those monitors are a crap shoot.


not only you lucky enough to get this monitor (my country still not selling this )

you also share pictures from my favorite game (TW3) with my hidden love Ciri!!!

bahhhh

have fun m8 : ) i also think that IPS is not good enough for 144hz and the panels they offer are pretty much bad
unless you are one of those SUPER LUCKY persons that got perfect monitors without BLB


----------



## MistaSparkul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nircc*
> 
> not only you lucky enough to get this monitor (my country still not selling this )
> 
> you also share pictures from my favorite game (TW3) with my hidden love Ciri!!!
> 
> bahhhh
> 
> have fun m8 : ) i also think that IPS is not good enough for 144hz and the panels they offer are pretty much bad
> unless you are one of those SUPER LUCKY persons that got perfect monitors without BLB


Well when it comes to the AHVA panels there are good ones out there...it's just next to impossible to get one. Here's mine:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MistaSparkul*


Bear in mind that the footage was captured far enough to avoid capturing any IPS glow, at normal viewing distance it will start to creep up on me on the bottom right corner, sometimes enough to bother me that I had to start using some lighting in my room to mitigate it.


----------



## Peanuts4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> I just fitted mine to a desk mount
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still loving it. With the colour profile installed from TFT Central it just looks incredible


Anyone link me to this profile? Still can't find it.


----------



## Zaguer

I have notice that this monitor has some kind of granulated layer. Looking closer to the panel I can see some "peeled" borders, those the monitor come with screen protector and I have to take it out or this granulated effect is normal?

Regards,


----------



## Pereb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zaguer*
> 
> I have notice that this monitor has some kind of granulated layer. Looking closer to the panel I can see some "peeled" borders, those the monitor come with screen protector and I have to take it out or this granulated effect is normal?
> 
> Regards,


That's the AG coating, it's normal.


----------



## Zaguer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pereb*
> 
> That's the AG coating, it's normal.


Now that I have seen it I can't unsee it! Can't it be removed?


----------



## Pereb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zaguer*
> 
> Now that I have seen it I can't unsee it! Can't it be removed?


It can, but you risk damaging the screen by doing so.
This is how it works (different monitor) http://hardforum.com/showthread.php?t=1674033
You'll lose warranty by performing this.


----------



## AdrianIscariot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peanuts4*
> 
> Anyone link me to this profile? Still can't find it.


http://www.tftcentral.co.uk/articles/icc_profiles.htm

They have a useful guide too, be sure to follow it to ensure that the gamma corrections load properly. Also, make sure to disable Flux (if you use it) beforehand or it won't allow the profile changes to go through!

Can I just check whether anyone else is having issues with NCP? I just went to edit some settings for Assetto Corsa and it literally took 2 minutes for NCP to open the Manage 3D Settings page...

And one final thing, does anyone know how accurate the tests are here: http://www.lagom.nl/lcd-test/

I've calibrated mine so that gamma is ~2.2, contrast looks great and both black and white levels seem good. However, the picture I get is very different to the one I get via the TFT Central settings.


----------



## Darylrese

Morning chaps,

Sorry i haven't posted for a little while, busy with work!

So still loving mine quite honestly. Its certainly a keeper. The colour profile looks brilliant, BUT one thing i've noticed is when you launch certain games, the colour profile gets disabled! Not sure if this is a Windows thing or a game changing to its own ICC profile. Project CARs is the most noticable for this. Weirdly it even changes my wallpaper back to a random one every time i launch the game.

Games looks great, only noticed some vertical lines in Battlefront but everything else looks and runs fine. No problems with Pixels or BLB. No problems using it in a dark room or a well lit one. 4k / 2k wallpapers looks stunning.

I'm about to get a couple of 1440p DELL Ultrasharp IPS panels for work, so i will have a good indication on TN vs IPS colour soon.

I have been running G-Sync and VSync together to achieve 144fps with silky smooth performance. No problems so far. What are the advantages of switching VSync off and using fps cap in EVGA Precision X instead?

NCP hangs for me but only for around 5 seconds each time i go to the 3D settings tab. Always has done.

I have NOT run any tests like logom as last time i did, it highlighted issues i didn't know i had and then i started to hate the monitor lol I'm happier not knowing on this one and take it for what it is. I don't recommend running it. No monitor i have ever owned has been perfect in these tests.

I run the ICC profile from TFT Central, contrast 75%, Brightness 35% and RGB set to TFT Central settings. I also run 55% digital vibrance on NCP just to sharpen the colours a little more. Looks great to me.

Happy Friday all


----------



## ronnieb555

Just to let you all know overclockers.co.uk just got some more stock today and also lowered their price to £499.99.

Just ordered one myself


----------



## Mads1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ronnieb555*
> 
> Just to let you all know overclockers.co.uk just got some more stock today and also lowered their price to £499.99.
> 
> Just ordered one myself


They was £469 before black friday ?







Dabs doing them for £429


----------



## ronnieb555

Yeah but I missed it :'(


----------



## AdrianIscariot

Really pleased you're happy with it Daryl - you were the inspiration for me to buy one and I'm very happy I did. Tried the PG279Q and honestly I would prefer this even if they were the same price - how anyone can deal with that glow, BLB and discolouration is beyond me! For £250 less this really is an awesome monitor.

I do seem to be running into some driver issues that are spoiling the experience for me slightly, but hopefully I can properly resolve those soon and get back to enjoying my games!


----------



## Darylrese

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AdrianIscariot*
> 
> Really pleased you're happy with it Daryl - you were the inspiration for me to buy one and I'm very happy I did. Tried the PG279Q and honestly I would prefer this even if they were the same price - how anyone can deal with that glow, BLB and discolouration is beyond me! For £250 less this really is an awesome monitor.
> 
> I do seem to be running into some driver issues that are spoiling the experience for me slightly, but hopefully I can properly resolve those soon and get back to enjoying my games!


Glad to hear it man.

What issues are you having? What GPU do you have?

Yea i got mine in black friday sale for £469.99 and it was a bargain tbh.

I also went through 2 x PG279Q's and although that's what i really wanted, QC just sucked. The Dell has been excellent in terms of QC for me. I just set it up and it ran like it was supposed to straight out of the box.

The ICC profile issue is annoying me (not monitors fault) but otherwise love it.


----------



## Leopardi

H
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> Morning chaps,
> 
> Sorry i haven't posted for a little while, busy with work!
> 
> So still loving mine quite honestly. Its certainly a keeper. The colour profile looks brilliant, BUT one thing i've noticed is when you launch certain games, the colour profile gets disabled! Not sure if this is a Windows thing or a game changing to its own ICC profile. Project CARs is the most noticable for this. Weirdly it even changes my wallpaper back to a random one every time i launch the game.
> 
> Games looks great, only noticed some vertical lines in Battlefront but everything else looks and runs fine. No problems with Pixels or BLB. No problems using it in a dark room or a well lit one. 4k / 2k wallpapers looks stunning.
> 
> I'm about to get a couple of 1440p DELL Ultrasharp IPS panels for work, so i will have a good indication on TN vs IPS colour soon.
> 
> I have been running G-Sync and VSync together to achieve 144fps with silky smooth performance. No problems so far. What are the advantages of switching VSync off and using fps cap in EVGA Precision X instead?
> 
> NCP hangs for me but only for around 5 seconds each time i go to the 3D settings tab. Always has done.
> 
> I have NOT run any tests like logom as last time i did, it highlighted issues i didn't know i had and then i started to hate the monitor lol I'm happier not knowing on this one and take it for what it is. I don't recommend running it. No monitor i have ever owned has been perfect in these tests.
> 
> I run the ICC profile from TFT Central, contrast 75%, Brightness 35% and RGB set to TFT Central settings. I also run 55% digital vibrance on NCP just to sharpen the colours a little more. Looks great to me.
> 
> Happy Friday all


Have you tried BF4 running on the same engine? Odd that it only happens in battlefront, is it the white snowmaps just highlighting the lines?


----------



## Gigantoad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> Morning chaps,
> 
> Sorry i haven't posted for a little while, busy with work!
> 
> So still loving mine quite honestly. Its certainly a keeper. The colour profile looks brilliant, BUT one thing i've noticed is when you launch certain games, the colour profile gets disabled! Not sure if this is a Windows thing or a game changing to its own ICC profile. Project CARs is the most noticable for this. Weirdly it even changes my wallpaper back to a random one every time i launch the game.


A common issue sadly. Nvidia can't be bothered to force ICC profiles onto fullscreen games, ATI cards can do this apparently.

https://forums.geforce.com/default/topic/501853/nvidia-forever-ignoring-custom-color-profile-support-in-full-screen-games-collaboration-thread-/
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> I have been running G-Sync and VSync together to achieve 144fps with silky smooth performance. No problems so far. What are the advantages of switching VSync off and using fps cap in EVGA Precision X instead?


Vsync induces some input lag so you'll get around that. I use gsync with vsync on because games don't work with vsync off for some reason, but I limit the fps to 163 (PG279Q) in Afterburner to get around the input lag that would hit past 165 when vsync would kick in.


----------



## Nukemaster

A program called Color Sustainer can attempt to prevent color profile overriding by games, but it can not stop it on all games.
You can also set it to have profiles for different resolutions and refresh rates if needed. Some high refresh rate monitors have color changes with refresh rate, but I can not see that being an issue for a gsync screen since variable refresh rate is what it is made to do.
http://www.guru3d.com/files-details/color-sustainer-download.html

Running games in full screen window or fake full screen tends to keep profiles.


----------



## Gigantoad

Yeah tried Color Sustainer, didn't really work for me. Not for games anyway. For outside of games I use Color Profile Keeper which is lightweight and switches to the desired profiles fast and reliable.


----------



## Nukemaster

I used to use color profile keeper and it worked well enough, I likes the profile per refresh because my screen gets brighter with high refresh rates. My old screen never needed a profile to look good.


----------



## KreeSholVa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *enkur*
> 
> What kind of video card do you have. Apparently anything in the GTX 700 series is not able to do 144Hz
> 
> I just noticed you have dual monitors of different types and that also has some issues. check some postings in this forum about that.


I have a 780 SC and it handles 144Hz and gets decent fps at 1440p. I haven't tracked the GPU throttling, though.


----------



## KreeSholVa

I returned my first Dell back to Amazon due to the dead pixels I earlier reported, as well as the hair or scratch I saw under the finish. I ordered a new one at the $599 price point, significantly lower than my 1st price. I will get it next Tuesday. Crossing fingers for a no issue panel!

I still notice the power hum from the monitor upon turning it on. Raising the brightness causes the hum get louder and then eventually stop once I get above around 70. I then lower it back down to 44 without the hum coming back. Odd design bug likely in the power transformer/converter, but something I can live with, if that ends up being the only thing really wrong...

The gamma was around 1.6 out of the box! The ICC profile for tft didn't seem to gel well with my model. So I kept the OSD color settings from tft and used Nvidia settings to adjust gamma and DV with pretty good results. I'll see how the next one fairs and I'll report the numbers.


----------



## zehoo

Picked one up when the sales were on like everyone else, and it arrived yesterday. Great monitor so far and absolutely no bleed. Colours still need calibrating but I'll do that when I get more spare time (the TFTcentral settings/profile had the brightness too low for my liking though looked ok).

Now comes the long wait for an OLED replacement for this beast.


----------



## AdrianIscariot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> Glad to hear it man.
> 
> What issues are you having? What GPU do you have?
> 
> Yea i got mine in black friday sale for £469.99 and it was a bargain tbh.
> 
> I also went through 2 x PG279Q's and although that's what i really wanted, QC just sucked. The Dell has been excellent in terms of QC for me. I just set it up and it ran like it was supposed to straight out of the box.
> 
> The ICC profile issue is annoying me (not monitors fault) but otherwise love it.


I have a pair of 980 Ti Hybrids buddy. Bought them at the same time as the monitor as I felt thaty'd go hand in hand. The issues I have seem to revolve around the Nvidia Control Panel and multiple monitors. Essentially if I have another monitor connected I'm unable to change the refresh rate, resolution or monitor position at all. The changes are displayed in NCP but either have no effect or just revert back to their previous settings automatically. I had this issue previously (before trying the PG279Q) with a different secondary monitor, and got around it by using DDU to uninstall the drivers and then doing a clean install without GFE etc. But I've tried the same thing 4 times now, with various drivers, and also performed a clean boot of Windows 10. I also uninstalled Precision X and Scanner X, as I heard they can cause issues.

The latest issue was that I tried to use DSR for Assetto Corsa. I enabled 3 factors, and picked the lowest one (1.2x I think) in game. The benchmark was literally a slideshow and gave me 2fps max. I usually have 100+ at 2560 x 1440. So I set the res back to default, and I averaged 6fps. Figured DSR was to blame so went to deactivate it and...NCP wouldn't let me! Another clean install etc sorted it, but now I have no GFE or Precision and I'm reluctant to try anything in the NCP in case it wrecks something else. Really frustrating considering how much I've invested and I'd love to be free to tinker with things like DSR.

I may just disconnect my second monitor and see how that affects things!


----------



## Dephcon

RE: Multiple monitor/refresh rates

This worked for me:

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/3ixjqh/fixing_120144hz_monitor_stuck_at_60hz_if_desktop/


----------



## Zaguer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AdrianIscariot*
> 
> Can I just check whether anyone else is having issues with NCP? I just went to edit some settings for Assetto Corsa and it literally took 2 minutes for NCP to open the Manage 3D Settings page...


NCP is reeeeally slow for me since I have this monitor, and I do not understand why!


----------



## FergyA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AdrianIscariot*
> 
> I may just disconnect my second monitor and see how that affects things!


If you have an Intel CPU with integrated graphics you might try putting your secondary monitor on that rather than the Geforce. That's what I'm running and NCP doesn't even see the 2nd monitor. I have heard that some mobos don't like having both iGFX and discrete active at the same time though, so that may be a can of worms.


----------



## AdrianIscariot

Thanks for the tips guys. I finally solved it by connecting the secondary monitor to my second graphics card, everything has been superb since. I guess I now need to reinstall GFE, Precision and anything else I removed earlier! Also, my second monitor is a 23" IPS, and honestly I find the colours after calibrating the Dell are really very similar.

Also happy to say I was able to use DSR just fine, so that issue was indeed related to the multiple monitor one.

The only thing left to do is uncover why some games are still stuttering a little with G-Sync running. I've had some stutter on Witcher 3, Path of Exile and Grav. Could be game-related I guess, although I've been reading recently that Windows 10 + EVGA Precision X is a bad idea. Think I'll try without it and see if there's any difference.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zaguer*
> 
> NCP is reeeeally slow for me since I have this monitor, and I do not understand why!


Apparently it's been like this for a long time, but I never noticed it until I got this monitor. Now that my settings actually stick it's not really an issue, but it would be nice to get the old functionality back!


----------



## Cirno TV

I guess my last little update on this monitor. This picture is pretty darn close to what I see in person with just actual uniform blacks of course. There does seem to be the sliiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiightest bit of BLB in the bottom right corner but I basically have to stick my nose to the screen to really get the full effect of it. Picture was taken at 30% brightness and 75% contrast which is what I use on a day to day basis. All in all I can say I'm very pleased with this monitor. For some reason every other screen I've owned in the past be it asus or benq (still loved my benq screens) had some form of bright lights along the entire edge on random sides of the different screens so this is by far the most flawless screen I've ever owned. I hope anyone else purchasing this panel get's a great one also!


----------



## igrease

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cirno TV*
> 
> I guess my last little update on this monitor. This picture is pretty darn close to what I see in person with just actual uniform blacks of course. There does seem to be the sliiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiightest bit of BLB in the bottom right corner but I basically have to stick my nose to the screen to really get the full effect of it. Picture was taken at 30% brightness and 75% contrast which is what I use on a day to day basis. All in all I can say I'm very pleased with this monitor. For some reason every other screen I've owned in the past be it asus or benq (still loved my benq screens) had some form of bright lights along the entire edge on random sides of the different screens so this is by far the most flawless screen I've ever owned. I hope anyone else purchasing this panel get's a great one also!


Very nice, that doesn't look bad at all. Probably one of the best I have seen. But it kinda looks like you got a spooky skeltal man in your image.


----------



## FergyA

Well I got my replacement from Amazon today and I think my issue was partly the cable. At first I used the cable from the older monitor and was still getting vertical lines on the new screen, but after swapping to the new monitor's cable it's lessened significantly, even on the old panel. It's definitely still there, but is much more tolerable and really only stands out if I'm looking for it now. I went ahead and ordered one more from Adorama since they've got it for $130 cheaper than I paid on Amazon on Black Friday ($530 for a 1440p 144hz gsync monitor isn't half bad!). Looks like they're on backorder, but thankfully I've got until Jan. 31st to return this one.


----------



## Cirno TV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *igrease*
> 
> Very nice, that doesn't look bad at all. Probably one of the best I have seen. But it kinda looks like you got a spooky skeltal man in your image.


Might be my spooky christmas tree lights in the background, not sure though! Love your avatar by the way.


----------



## Darylrese

How can you keep the ICC profile from TFT Central but also change gamma in the NCP?

What are people setting gamma to?

I just love this monitor, everytime i come home from using my PC at work i'm like 'This is awesome'









That is until my dual ultra sharps arrive next week for work









@AdrianIscariot...are you using DSR to upscale to 4k on this monitor? I don't have the DSR option in NCP anymore :/


----------



## AdrianIscariot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> How can you keep the ICC profile from TFT Central but also change gamma in the NCP?
> 
> What are people setting gamma to?
> 
> I just love this monitor, everytime i come home from using my PC at work i'm like 'This is awesome'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is until my dual ultra sharps arrive next week for work
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @AdrianIscariot...are you using DSR to upscale to 4k on this monitor? I don't have the DSR option in NCP anymore :/


I don't think it's possible to keep the ICC profile AND use NCP to change the gamma, so maybe there is another way to do it? I tried using the Windows calibration procedure but that overwrites the ICC when you finish. AFAIK all you can change without losing the ICC profile settings is Digital Vibrance and Hue. What I ended up doing was trying to 'copy' the ICC image as best I could (by making NCP changes and clicking back and forth between the 'Use Nvidia settings' and 'Other applications control colour settings' settings) then tweak the gamma down a touch.

My final results are: Brightness: 40 / Contrast: 50 / Gamma: 0.70, Digital Vibrance 52 / Hue 0. OSD - Brightness: 15, Contrast: 75, RGB: 97 / 97 / 96.

Compared to my previous settings these are not as 'good' according to the Lagom tests, but I find them easier to work with. I can see a slight difference in colour compared to my IPS monitor, but it's pretty close.

I'm trying to upscale to 2160p but haven't found the right factor yet. I can only enable DSR from the global settings in NCP (not individual application settings - not sure if it's always been like this?) and it will not work in combination with both SLI and G-Sync. With SLI disabled it shows up okay and actually works very well. I had to move the smoothness setting down to 10% as it was very blurry (like FXAA but much worse) by default. I get somewhere in the region of a 30%-33% drop in FPS at close to 4K resolution, and honestly it still feels very smooth at 60-ish FPS. Well worth trying if you can make the option appear!


----------



## ronnieb555

Just received mine today so far I'm loving it, I do have a dead pixel/dust in the very bottom right but its only visible on a white background and far enough in the corner not to notice it. Little to no back light bleed anywhere.

I am having a problem with my PC loosing the monitor though, when I restart or leave my PC for a while, the monitor goes into a standby mode and it is unable to recover, I have turned off deep sleep mode on the monitor and hoping that it will solve it.

I'm also experiencing high GPU clock on the desktop, brand new 980 ti installed today using newest 359.06 drivers. On the desktop my GPU Clock is at a constant 963mhz, did someone manage to fix this?


----------



## HunterKen7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cirno TV*
> 
> There does seem to be the sliiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiightest bit of BLB in the bottom right corner but I basically have to stick my nose to the screen to really get the full effect of it.


That is just like mine. I have just the _smallest_ sliver of BLB on the bottom right. I really think it has to do with the construction of the panel in that corner. That area being where the buttons are, probably extra circuitry, the LED, etc. I actually pressed on the bezel in that section and sort of eliminated what BLB there was.


----------



## AdrianIscariot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ronnieb555*
> 
> Just received mine today so far I'm loving it, I do have a dead pixel/dust in the very bottom right but its only visible on a white background and far enough in the corner not to notice it. Little to no back light bleed anywhere.
> 
> I am having a problem with my PC loosing the monitor though, when I restart or leave my PC for a while, the monitor goes into a standby mode and it is unable to recover, I have turned off deep sleep mode on the monitor and hoping that it will solve it.
> 
> I'm also experiencing high GPU clock on the desktop, brand new 980 ti installed today using newest 359.06 drivers. On the desktop my GPU Clock is at a constant 963mhz, did someone manage to fix this?


If it's dust you MAY be able to remove via some gentle tapping. Turning off deep sleep mode should fix your wake-up issue.

The high GPU clock can be avoided by selecting 120Hz as your screen's refresh rate. I think there is a bug with the Nvidia drivers that cause G-Sync monitors set to 144Hz to have very high GPU usage. Once you're in-game you can select any refresh rate you like.


----------



## ronnieb555

Thanks for the reply, turning off deep sleep looks to have worked thanks.

Would I have to set it in each game or in the Nvidia control pannel? This is my first G-Sync monitor so I'm not 100% faimilar with how it all works.

I'll try give it a few taps and see if it moves, but if not I'mm happy with everything else enough to keep it. If it was in the middle of the screen where I look a lot, it would be more annoying but down at the side it doesn't bother me


----------



## AdrianIscariot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ronnieb555*
> 
> Thanks for the reply, turning off deep sleep looks to have worked thanks.
> 
> Would I have to set it in each game or in the Nvidia control pannel? This is my first G-Sync monitor so I'm not 100% faimilar with how it all works.
> 
> I'll try give it a few taps and see if it moves, but if not I'mm happy with everything else enough to keep it. If it was in the middle of the screen where I look a lot, it would be more annoying but down at the side it doesn't bother me


You can change the monitor refresh rate using either the Nvidia Control Panel (in the change resolution area) or by using Windows. Once you've done that you can open up the monitor's OSD to check it worked. Almost immediately you should see your GPU clocks drop.

Then, when you play a game, just go to the in-game options and change the refresh rate to 144. That should do it and you should only need to do this once per game.


----------



## Nukemaster

For games that do not have refresh rate options you can use the nvidia control panel under *Manage 3D settings* -> *Program Settings*add your game -> *Preferred refresh rate* -> *highest available*.

That should auto set 144hz when the game starts.


----------



## ronnieb555

Thanks for the help guys, the only problem is that I'm running multiple monitors and I had to do the fix that was linked here to Reddit to get the Dell to run at 144hz.

If I try and do this, it might make it where I can't set the refresh rate too 144hz again without doing the fix.


----------



## Shadowarez

Could always use evga px software in there its a option to put monitor to 144hz then youll see it in nvcp.


----------



## Tekkied

Today, when playing Just Cause 3 I started to notice some weird lines in the grass and open fields. So I looked closer and realized that I think it's virtual lines i'm seeing. So I checked in Windows by moving some windows around and I still notice them







, but only on darker backgrounds like the (blue-ish) Steam store for example.

Not sure if i'm annoyed by it or just obsessed by them for now.


----------



## AdrianIscariot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tekkied*
> 
> Today, when playing Just Cause 3 I started to notice some weird lines in the grass and open fields. So I looked closer and realized that I think it's virtual lines i'm seeing. So I checked in Windows by moving some windows around and I still notice them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , but only on darker backgrounds like the (blue-ish) Steam store for example.
> 
> Not sure if i'm annoyed by it or just obsessed by them for now.


I think this is what's known as pixel inversion. I never noticed it before, but it does pop up on tge Dell from time to time. I've seen it on wooden huts in The Witcher 3 and on distant rockfaces in Grav. It's mildly annoying but not a dealbreaker for me. Apparently this is just an inherent weakness of all fast TN panels. It could be the added screen size makes it more apparent to me, or maybe I did get it on my old monitor but just attributed it to a game-related graphical glitch.

That said, I think it's possible some monitors exhibit this problem more often (and with greater severity) than others. I'm due to receive another PG279Q sometime this week so will be sure to test the games that demonstrate this issue on that.


----------



## medgart




----------



## Shadowarez

Hwc review gita check it when get home cheap sony zl wont run it right.


----------



## AdrianIscariot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *medgart*


Pretty fair review I thought. Not sure on the conversion rates, but certainly when the monitor was priced at £600 it did feel slightly expensive. But now that it seems to be selling for around £500 I think it's a good deal.

I think the reviewer covered most of the good stuff. One he missed, though, is that as a Dell product this has a superb warranty. This is something that personally I feel is important when you're talking about any expensive bit of tech. Upon confirmation of a fault Dell will send a replacement the very next working day and I believe that happens even before you send the old monitor back. Another benefit (again, for me!) is that the screen sits quite close to the back of the stand. With other monitors (such as the Asus PG279Q) the monitor reaches quite far forwards. As I have quite a shallow desk this means that I am forced to either sit too far away from the keyboard / mouse or too close to the screen.

As far as negatives go, I don't personally like the way the whole monitor moves when I press a button (something very clearly visible on the video review) but as long as it doesn't adjust the actual position of the monitor it's not a big deal. My other stand-related gripe is I'd like some kind of indication as to when the monitor is flush with the stand, such as the markings the Asus PG279Q has on its base. Finally, the reviewer mentioned loss of contrast when moving the panel horizontally, but in reality that's just not something that you are going to experience to any meaningful degree. What is more of an issue for me is the colour / gamma shift that you get from the top to the bottom of the screen. I never noticed it before, but I believe that with a monitor of this size the effect is more pronounced.

Also, I don't believe the response rate is really that different from the 144/165Hz IPS panels. The Dell averages around 3m/s in normal mode, whereas the IPS screens are at around 5m/s. Maybe it's just me but I can't detect a difference on 2m/s. Sure, you can set the response time to Fast, to get that 1m/s time, but it introduces too much overshoot for it to be worth it IMHO.

I'm still struggling to know what to do with mine. The more I use it the more I like it, but I can't seem to get the IPS colours out of my head. I don't care about the 165Hz 'advantage' but I would like IPS quality colours and no shift. On the other hand, the complete lack of glow from this (and the fact there are no other issues such as dead pixels, dust, uniformity etc etc) along with the fact it's £250 cheaper make me think maybe I should stick with this!


----------



## Darylrese

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tekkied*
> 
> Today, when playing Just Cause 3 I started to notice some weird lines in the grass and open fields. So I looked closer and realized that I think it's virtual lines i'm seeing. So I checked in Windows by moving some windows around and I still notice them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , but only on darker backgrounds like the (blue-ish) Steam store for example.
> 
> Not sure if i'm annoyed by it or just obsessed by them for now.


Yeah you will see some vertical lines. It was very apparent on my first panel but on my second S2176DG, its less apparent. I see it in a couple of games but not others. Its not enough to make me want to send mine back, however you do have to get used to it and stop looking for them.

Once you have it calibrated correctly, they become even harder to spot. I guess its just a 'trait' of a large TN screen. Rather that than the horrible glow on the modern IPS panels.


----------



## Tekkied

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> Yeah you will see some vertical lines. It was very apparent on my first panel but on my second S2176DG, its less apparent. I see it in a couple of games but not others. Its not enough to make me want to send mine back, however you do have to get used to it and stop looking for them.
> 
> Once you have it calibrated correctly, they become even harder to spot. I guess its just a 'trait' of a large TN screen. Rather that than the horrible glow on the modern IPS panels.


How do I calibrate it, and what settings do I have to use?


----------



## Darylrese

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tekkied*
> 
> How do I calibrate it, and what settings do I have to use?


Download ICC Profile from TFT Central website and install that. Also read the review and set OSD settings to those recommended in the review

http://www.tftcentral.co.uk/reviews/dell_s2716dg.htm


----------



## HunterKen7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tekkied*
> 
> Today, when playing Just Cause 3 I started to notice some weird lines in the grass and open fields. So I looked closer and realized that I think it's virtual lines i'm seeing. So I checked in Windows by moving some windows around and I still notice them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , but only on darker backgrounds like the (blue-ish) Steam store for example.
> 
> Not sure if i'm annoyed by it or just obsessed by them for now.


Every fast larger TN panel has this trait. Its not even mentioned as an issue in TFTs reviews. Just accepted as fact. You can see the lines in every comparision screenshot:



I notice them if I sit too close to the monitor. As soon as I sit back a tad, I can't see any lines.


----------



## Vesimas

I found this monitor for 542€ or 585$. What do you think, it's a deal and i have to press purchase?








PS: not for the computer on signature


----------



## caenlen

Eh, got this monitor recently, and even after calibration from tft review, and my own calibrations... people can deny all they want, this does not come close to a quality IPS monitor... I honestly don't mind it, it is a decent monitor, but for me I prefer the colors to be nice and rich, and the top 3 inches of hte monitor are slightly darker and as with tn it gets washed out as it goes down, it kind of ruins the immersion for me, so keeping my Acer IPS 144hz 144p freesync for now, little yellow in one corner is annoying, but for 499 i paid for it, i prefer the colors and immersion it gives me 95% of the time over tn. i just hope arctic islands can match Pascal cause I really want to use freesync, keeping my 980 ti for now though









The coating on my Acer makes web browsing a pure joy as well, it very slick looking, whereas the Dell even though 100x better than the Acer TN freesync version has a slightly grainy matte coating.


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> Eh, got this monitor recently, and even after calibration from tft review, and my own calibrations... people can deny all they want, this does not come close to a quality IPS monitor... I honestly don't mind it, it is a decent monitor, but for me I prefer the colors to be nice and rich, and the top 3 inches of hte monitor are slightly darker and as with tn it gets washed out as it goes down, it kind of ruins the immersion for me, so keeping my Acer IPS 144hz 144p freesync for now, little yellow in one corner is annoying, but for 499 i paid for it, i prefer the colors and immersion it gives me 95% of the time over tn. i just hope arctic islands can match Pascal cause I really want to use freesync, keeping my 980 ti for now though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The coating on my Acer makes web browsing a pure joy as well, it very slick looking, whereas the Dell even though 100x better than the Acer TN freesync version has a slightly grainy matte coating.


Finally someone who does not deny this fact. From readings here it seems like this is perfect monitor and all those IPS are craps... I had both PG278Q (Dell is he same) and PG279Q and can say IPS is definitely better. Of course if you get a good one, I don't talk about faulty products. TN panels are not so prone to BLB or glow, but it's gama and color shifts are no go for me. Angles are not worth of mentioning. Especially with these large screen, TN technology is absolutely unsuitable.


----------



## Nukemaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> Finally someone who does not deny this fact. From readings here it seems like this is perfect monitor and all those IPS are craps... I had both PG278Q (Dell is he same) and PG279Q and can say IPS is definitely better. Of course if you get a good one, I don't talk about faulty products. TN panels are not so prone to BLB or glow, but it's gama and color shifts are no go for me. Angles are not worth of mentioning. Especially with these large screen, TN technology is absolutely unsuitable.


I do not think they have made a perfect screen yet.
It all comes down to what the user wants and even then it may still be a compromise.

I personally can not stand IPS glow(on darker images, got office work it is not an issue at all) so TN color shift is slightly less of an issue(only just).

They can not make faster VA panels soon enough for me. Other users will HATE the VA black crush(i think it more of a off center brightening







the crushed part is as dark as it should be in many cases since that is how the calibrator looks at the screen).

I still stand by the fact that most users get used to what they have in the end and start to not see the flaws as much over time(I know some may be OCD enough for this to not apply).


----------



## caenlen

@misiak thanks for agreeing with me, I will concede that this TN panel is loads better than the Acer Freesync 1440p 144hz TN version, however, the matte coating on my sig rig monitor is so smooth its gorgeous to browse the web on, and IPS makes for an overall more pleasurable experience in gaming imo, for the majority of space sims even, there is usually enough dabs of light to make the yellow in one of my corners go away most of the time, I only ever see it on pitch black screens, and yeah it does ruin it some I won't lie, but 95% of the time I never see it. To each their own, I'm just stating my opinion on monitors I have tried.

My Acer IPS 144hz 1440p Freesync was only $499.99, and I had gift cards that brought the price down to $332, so I can't complain one bit, this baby will last me until OLED 2017 or 2018 easily.


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nukemaster*
> 
> I do not think they have made a perfect screen yet.
> It all comes down to what the user wants and even then it may still be a compromise.
> 
> I personally can not stand IPS glow(on darker images, got office work it is not an issue at all) so TN color shift is slightly less of an issue(only just).
> 
> They can not make faster VA panels soon enough for me. Other users will HATE the VA black crush(i think it more of a off center brightening
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the crushed part is as dark as it should be in many cases since that is how the calibrator looks at the screen).
> 
> I still stand by the fact that most users get used to what they have in the end and start to not see the flaws as much over time(I know some may be OCD enough for this to not apply).


That's right, it always comes down to user preference. For pure gamers TN is maybe a better choice (also a questionable because IPS has much better colors) but for people who wants to use monitor also for something else than gaming TN is no way to go definitelly. In desktop these color and gamashift is very visible, black is wash out and angles are tragedy. Even head on there is no perfect position. The advantage they are fast and glow free.

VA panels are just slow as you said. They are much better now and manufacturers stating response time 4ms GTG which is a joke as this is fastest transition but others especially black to gray are damn slow. I can see it now with lot of games with reshade applied that screen with lot of shadows going much darker when moving around and this is distracting like hell. Red on gray is pain - at least for mine GW2470. Would like to know how Eizo Foris FG2421 performs here.

And IPS, yes, that damn glow. It's distracting as well. But for good IPS this is only drawback I can see. Shame these fast IPS panels are so damn flawed but if you can get a good one then it's immersive experience.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> @misiak thanks for agreeing with me, I will concede that this TN panel is loads better than the Acer Freesync 1440p 144hz TN version, however, the matte coating on my sig rig monitor is so smooth its gorgeous to browse the web on, and IPS makes for an overall more pleasurable experience in gaming imo, for the majority of space sims even, there is usually enough dabs of light to make the yellow in one of my corners go away most of the time, I only ever see it on pitch black screens, and yeah it does ruin it some I won't lie, but 95% of the time I never see it. To each their own, I'm just stating my opinion on monitors I have tried.
> 
> My Acer IPS 144hz 1440p Freesync was only $499.99, and I had gift cards that brought the price down to $332, so I can't complain one bit, this baby will last me until OLED 2017 or 2018 easily.


Definitelly, these panels have very good color reproduciton for TN but gama and color shift kill it for me. I can't look at such bigger screen and see how sides are bright and top 1/3 darker. It's just much for me. I hate glow as well, but I can stand it more than TN shifts. VA would be great for me if not so slow









Only fast OLED displays can give me a redepmtion but these are years of waiting...

Tomorrow PG279Q is arriving so I hope for a good one this time. If not, waitin' for XB271.


----------



## Nukemaster

Yeah 22 and under is pretty good for TN widescreens to not have as much color shift.

Long transition times are killing it for VA. Overdrive leads to lots of overshoot. Strange thing is the newer 4ms screens seen to have overdrive in places that my old 6ms did not. Just make a screen fast enough to not need overdrive would be a good place to start. Even fast TN's have overdrive artifacts.


----------



## Pereb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nukemaster*
> 
> Just make a screen fast enough to not need overdrive would be a good place to start.


So... an OLED screen


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nukemaster*
> 
> Yeah 22 and under is pretty good for TN widescreens to not have as much color shift.
> 
> Long transition times are killing it for VA. Overdrive leads to lots of overshoot. Strange thing is the newer 4ms screens seen to have overdrive in places that my old 6ms did not. Just make a screen fast enough to not need overdrive would be a good place to start. Even fast TN's have overdrive artifacts.


I don't know what to think
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nukemaster*
> 
> Yeah 22 and under is pretty good for TN widescreens to not have as much color shift.
> 
> Long transition times are killing it for VA. Overdrive leads to lots of overshoot. Strange thing is the newer 4ms screens seen to have overdrive in places that my old 6ms did not. Just make a screen fast enough to not need overdrive would be a good place to start. Even fast TN's have overdrive artifacts.


Yes, but I don't have too much problems with overdrive. There is some of course but not so bad. The biggest problem is with black transitions. It's damn slow and I can see it. It looks funny if you move with mouse and can see how part of the screen get obviously darker. With mouse it looks like flickering and it's because these transitions from black to other color are damn slow. Or maybe it's some other problem but on IPS this was not present. Maybe very slow amount but definitely not so bad as with this AMVA+ panel. It's pity because otherwise it would be very nice screen. I have also notices some vertical lines (it's not banding as it is static - it looks more like some coating smudges or what, never seen this on any panel) on brighter backgrounds but I think it's some fault of my sample. Who knows what is it but looks bad.


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pereb*
> 
> So... an OLED screen


If I am not mistaken, OLED is a thing of the past, QD-LED is the future. http://www.qled-info.com/introduction/

QLEDs advantages:

Pure color - Will deliver 30-40% luminance efficiency advantage over organic light emitting diodes (OLEDs) at the same color point.
Low power consumption - QLEDs have the potential to be more than twice as power efficient as OLEDs at the same color purity.
Low-cost manufacture - The ability to print large-area QLEDs on ultra-thin flexible substrates will reduce luminaire manufacturing cost.
Ultrathin, transparent, flexible form factors - QLEDs will enable designers to develop new display and lighting forms not possible with existing technologies.


----------



## Pereb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> If I am not mistaken, OLED is a thing of the past, QD-LED is the future. http://www.qled-info.com/introduction/
> 
> QLEDs advantages:
> 
> Pure color - Will deliver 30-40% luminance efficiency advantage over organic light emitting diodes (OLEDs) at the same color point.
> Low power consumption - QLEDs have the potential to be more than twice as power efficient as OLEDs at the same color purity.
> Low-cost manufacture - The ability to print large-area QLEDs on ultra-thin flexible substrates will reduce luminaire manufacturing cost.
> Ultrathin, transparent, flexible form factors - QLEDs will enable designers to develop new display and lighting forms not possible with existing technologies.


Sounds great. Either works for me







I just want to get out of LCD hell.


----------



## Nukemaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> If I am not mistaken, OLED is a thing of the past, QD-LED is the future. http://www.qled-info.com/introduction/
> 
> QLEDs advantages:
> 
> Pure color - Will deliver 30-40% luminance efficiency advantage over organic light emitting diodes (OLEDs) at the same color point.
> Low power consumption - QLEDs have the potential to be more than twice as power efficient as OLEDs at the same color purity.
> Low-cost manufacture - The ability to print large-area QLEDs on ultra-thin flexible substrates will reduce luminaire manufacturing cost.
> Ultrathin, transparent, flexible form factors - QLEDs will enable designers to develop new display and lighting forms not possible with existing technologies.


Cadmium in the screen.

Did we not mostly get rid of a battery technology because of this stuff.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> If I am not mistaken, OLED is a thing of the past, QD-LED is the future. http://www.qled-info.com/introduction/
> 
> QLEDs advantages:
> 
> Pure color - Will deliver 30-40% luminance efficiency advantage over organic light emitting diodes (OLEDs) at the same color point.
> Low power consumption - QLEDs have the potential to be more than twice as power efficient as OLEDs at the same color purity.
> Low-cost manufacture - The ability to print large-area QLEDs on ultra-thin flexible substrates will reduce luminaire manufacturing cost.
> Ultrathin, transparent, flexible form factors - QLEDs will enable designers to develop new display and lighting forms not possible with existing technologies.


OLED is already somewhat established while nobody has heard of QLED or QD-LED. OLED is not a thing of the past (even LCD isn't), and I wouldn't be so sure that QLED/QD-LED is the future.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pereb*
> 
> Sounds great. Either works for me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just want to get out of LCD hell.


Ditto. Either of those, or SED or FED are a dream come true for me. LCD is too inherently limited/flawed.


----------



## zehoo

If QLED ever becomes a reality it will be after I already own an OLED display.


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zehoo*
> 
> If QLED ever becomes a reality it will be after I already own an OLED display.


This is possible, however, if it really does reduce manufacturing costs, it could take off as companies only care about profits. That being said, I know lG just built a 8 billion dollar OLED factory... so yeah you are probably right, lol.


----------



## Tekkied

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> Download ICC Profile from TFT Central website and install that. Also read the review and set OSD settings to those recommended in the review
> 
> http://www.tftcentral.co.uk/reviews/dell_s2716dg.htm


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HunterKen7*
> 
> Every fast larger TN panel has this trait. Its not even mentioned as an issue in TFTs reviews. Just accepted as fact. You can see the lines in every comparision screenshot:
> 
> 
> 
> I notice them if I sit too close to the monitor. As soon as I sit back a tad, I can't see any lines.


I am using the ICC profile now. Already been using the OSD settings since the beginning. The pixel inversion is noticeable when I sit close to the monitor, but couldn't see them at a normal distance while playing yesterday.

Another thing that bugs me is the vertical viewing angle. Moving my head an inch up and down makes such a difference in color and contrast. It's not that noticeable on a colored screen, but when playing for example dark games or it becomes night ingame it is pretty hard to not see it. It never bothered me on my other TN panels or this panel just has bad vertical viewing angles.
Top down and horizontally on the other hand are good for me.


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tekkied*
> 
> I am using the ICC profile now. Already been using the OSD settings since the beginning. The pixel inversion is noticeable when I sit close to the monitor, but couldn't see them at a normal distance while playing yesterday.
> 
> Another thing that bugs me is the vertical viewing angle. Moving my head an inch up and down makes such a difference in color and contrast. It's not that noticeable on a colored screen, but when playing for example dark games or it becomes night ingame it is pretty hard to not see it. It never bothered me on my other TN panels or this panel just has bad vertical viewing angles.
> Top down and horizontally on the other hand are good for me.


Sure, because on smaller panels this is not so prominent. They don't speak about it loud but for 27" or bigger TN is absolutely not suitable imo. The shifts are obvious even from ideal positions because of very small viewing angles. This is how TN works. Had PG278Q and returned it just because of this. I found this very annoying. Even I've moved my head a few mm, I could see how shift is changing. Also notice, how the top is obviously darker than bottom. Sides are brighter with yellow tint. This is really not for me. Maybe for pure gamers who do not move at all during gaming but if you want this TN panel also for work - no way....


----------



## Darylrese

The colour shift / viewing angles are no issue for me, but vertical lines are the biggest flaw in this monitor. They are quite hard to see but they are there. I might try the supplied cable to see if thats any better as i read a few posts back someone tried the supplied cable and the vertical lines were more faint.

Other than that, i'm more than happy with mine for now until something mind blowing appears on the market that has decent QC for once!!


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> The colour shift / viewing angles are no issue for me, but vertical lines are the biggest flaw in this monitor. They are quite hard to see but they are there. I might try the supplied cable to see if thats any better as i read a few posts back someone tried the supplied cable and the vertical lines were more faint.
> 
> Other than that, i'm more than happy with mine for now until something mind blowing appears on the market that has decent QC for once!!


Playing a match of Hearthstone just now proved to me I can never go back to TN, my cards/myhand are showed at the bottom of the monitor all washed out in comparison to the game board the cards are played on, ruins the immersion for me, you wouldn't think this type of thing would matter, but when you are used to quality it is hard to go back.


----------



## AdrianIscariot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> Sure, because on smaller panels this is not so prominent. They don't speak about it loud but for 27" or bigger TN is absolutely not suitable imo. The shifts are obvious even from ideal positions because of very small viewing angles. This is how TN works. Had PG278Q and returned it just because of this. I found this very annoying. Even I've moved my head a few mm, I could see how shift is changing. Also notice, how the top is obviously darker than bottom. Sides are brighter with yellow tint. This is really not for me. Maybe for pure gamers who do not move at all during gaming but if you want this TN panel also for work - no way....


I agree with this, although have to say I haven't really noticed it whlie gaming - where the moving lines issue is much more apparent. However, I'm currently building a little website for a friend and the colour shift is incredibly annoying. The horizontal shift isn't too bad (but that might be because I'm not using full-screen) but the vertical shift is very noticeable. I've tried angling the monitor up and down to see if it helps but there's no getting away from it. A full-page solid background literally looks like I've applied a gradient to it. Similar thing when scrolling - the colour of an element seems to change as you scroll up or down. Such a shame because my BLB has gone and I am very happy with the colours themselves - got an older IPS next to the Dell and there is next to no difference.

Sadly there just isn't a 'right' option for us at this point. You have to take the faults of the Dell (and of TN in general) and compare those to the faults of IPS. Would you rather have slightly worse colours and colour/gamma shift or glow, BLB and weird uniformity? Think I'm going to build a little bias light set-up and see if that makes any difference to any of these monitors.

It's really tricky - I'm still undecided. The other factor is cost - the Asus is ~£250 more and the upcoming XB271HU is reported to be £150 more...


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AdrianIscariot*
> 
> I agree with this, although have to say I haven't really noticed it whlie gaming - where the moving lines issue is much more apparent. However, I'm currently building a little website for a friend and the colour shift is incredibly annoying. The horizontal shift isn't too bad (but that might be because I'm not using full-screen) but the vertical shift is very noticeable. I've tried angling the monitor up and down to see if it helps but there's no getting away from it. A full-page solid background literally looks like I've applied a gradient to it. Similar thing when scrolling - the colour of an element seems to change as you scroll up or down. Such a shame because my BLB has gone and I am very happy with the colours themselves - got an older IPS next to the Dell and there is next to no difference.
> 
> Sadly there just isn't a 'right' option for us at this point. You have to take the faults of the Dell (and of TN in general) and compare those to the faults of IPS. Would you rather have slightly worse colours and colour/gamma shift or glow, BLB and weird uniformity? Think I'm going to build a little bias light set-up and see if that makes any difference to any of these monitors.
> 
> It's really tricky - I'm still undecided. The other factor is cost - the Asus is ~£250 more and the upcoming XB271HU is reported to be £150 more...


Yep, exactly this. The colors are pretty good but that shift is bad. But it's not so bad than my last Asus. So DO NOT buy it. See my post in PG279Q thread, it's a tragedy what they are doing... Now I'm waiting for XB271HU.... Asus will not see a peny from me.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1558309/various-asus-debuts-rog-swift-pg279q-144hz-ips-and-g-sync/6670#post_24684724


----------



## Jay-R

Hi everyone, I have had my Dell S2716GD for a few days n pretty impressed with it. I'm using x2 GTX 780 TI with it so sit comfortably around 130fps on ultra in BF4. I find enabling G-SYNC + V-SYNC together with maximum fps possible gives me the best performance and utilises the GPU's to there Max. I tried capping the fps in game to 142fps which took about 15-20% load of the CPU but introduced to much lag and drop the frames to 90fps which surprised me as I expected more performance as more CPU power.

Project cars works flawless with my setup and G SYNC makes racing so much more immersive. Would love to add an extra 2 of these monitors for surround but that ent gonna ever happen.lol! I found with the standard ICC profile that using 50 brightness, 76 contrast, 86R, 88B, 91G and 56 vibrance gave the best picture in project cars but very bright cause of gamma in everything else. So I tried the ICC recommended on here with same settings as above and the desktop looked so much better but then I launched BF4 and its so dark especially in the shade. I can understand why the default is set lower as with 2.2 its unplayable.

Has anyone found a way to get like 2.0 gamma as I feel that would be the perfect in between setting? Also another flaw I have found with this monitor is if you open a file not in full screen and then grad it with the mouse and move it up n down fast there is some motion effect not sure what u would call it but for an extremely fast monitor not what I expected. I know my previous IPS monitor didn't do it.

If people could post there settings that they feel gave them the best all-round picture quality I would be grateful.

Thanks
Jay


----------



## 0xzz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jay-R*
> 
> Also another flaw I have found with this monitor is if you open a file not in full screen and then grad it with the mouse and move it up n down fast there is some motion effect not sure what u would call it but for an extremely fast monitor not what I expected. I know my previous IPS monitor didn't do it.


Did you set the response time in your monitor osd to fast or normal??


----------



## Jay-R

Hi thanks for the response. Tried both and fast seams worse! Did u understand what I meant? If u open a folder or setting that has text or files inside it then use the mouse to click and drag the folder back and forth quickly whilst looking at the text it seams to trail around the screen. Very hard to explain what it looks like. It also does it if you scroll up and down quickly, most noticiable on a white background. I know for a fact my IPS screen didn't do it. This is whilst being in 120hz not if 144hz does it.


----------



## Pereb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jay-R*
> 
> Hi thanks for the response. Tried both and fast seams worse! Did u understand what I meant? If u open a folder or setting that has text or files inside it then use the mouse to click and drag the folder back and forth quickly whilst looking at the text it seams to trail around the screen. Very hard to explain what it looks like. It also does it if you scroll up and down quickly, most noticiable on a white background. I know for a fact my IPS screen didn't do it. This is whilst being in 120hz not if 144hz does it.


This is called inverse ghosting and happens when overdrive is applied too aggressively. Most monitors, including this one, have an "extreme" overdrive option that introduces this, presumably to be able to advertise a lower response time.


----------



## 0xzz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jay-R*
> 
> Hi thanks for the response. Tried both and fast seams worse! Did u understand what I meant? If u open a folder or setting that has text or files inside it then use the mouse to click and drag the folder back and forth quickly whilst looking at the text it seams to trail around the screen. Very hard to explain what it looks like. It also does it if you scroll up and down quickly, most noticiable on a white background. I know for a fact my IPS screen didn't do it. This is whilst being in 120hz not if 144hz does it.


my monitor doesnt seem to have that problem, i can not reproduce it. and i usually dont read text while scrolling rapidly so its not a big problem


----------



## Dephcon

I've decided to keep the Dell! The gaming performance outweighs any bull**** nitpicking I can come up with.


----------



## Jay-R

Just u tubed inverse ghosting and what I'm on about ent as bad as what's shown. Don't notice it in the browser or gaming. I noticed it 1st when I was in advanced power options and scrolled down quickly and though that don't look right. If it normal than that's all good just wondered really. Thanks


----------



## Pereb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jay-R*
> 
> Just u tubed inverse ghosting and what I'm on about ent as bad as what's shown. Don't notice it in the browser or gaming. I noticed it 1st when I was in advanced power options and scrolled down quickly and though that don't look right. If it normal than that's all good just wondered really. Thanks


Still inverse ghosting, what you saw on youtube was most likely a more extreme case. Just keep response time to Normal, it's always the best setting.


----------



## Jay-R

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pereb*
> 
> Still inverse ghosting, what you saw on youtube was most likely a more extreme case. Just keep response time to Normal, it's always the best setting.


OK thanks for the help ;-) . will leave it to normal. Would u be kind enough to share your settings on how u set up your monitor?


----------



## AdrianIscariot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jay-R*
> 
> Hi everyone, I have had my Dell S2716GD for a few days n pretty impressed with it. I'm using x2 GTX 780 TI with it so sit comfortably around 130fps on ultra in BF4. I find enabling G-SYNC + V-SYNC together with maximum fps possible gives me the best performance and utilises the GPU's to there Max. I tried capping the fps in game to 142fps which took about 15-20% load of the CPU but introduced to much lag and drop the frames to 90fps which surprised me as I expected more performance as more CPU power.
> 
> Project cars works flawless with my setup and G SYNC makes racing so much more immersive. Would love to add an extra 2 of these monitors for surround but that ent gonna ever happen.lol! I found with the standard ICC profile that using 50 brightness, 76 contrast, 86R, 88B, 91G and 56 vibrance gave the best picture in project cars but very bright cause of gamma in everything else. So I tried the ICC recommended on here with same settings as above and the desktop looked so much better but then I launched BF4 and its so dark especially in the shade. I can understand why the default is set lower as with 2.2 its unplayable.
> 
> Has anyone found a way to get like 2.0 gamma as I feel that would be the perfect in between setting? Also another flaw I have found with this monitor is if you open a file not in full screen and then grad it with the mouse and move it up n down fast there is some motion effect not sure what u would call it but for an extremely fast monitor not what I expected. I know my previous IPS monitor didn't do it.
> 
> If people could post there settings that they feel gave them the best all-round picture quality I would be grateful.
> 
> Thanks
> Jay


Glad you're liking the monitor! With BF4 you may want to try V-Sync Off, as what will happen when you produce more than 144fps is your monitor will go from G-Sync to whichever V-Sync mode you selected. In the case of V-Sync On, you may get input lag and some stuttering - not what you want I imagine on BF4. With V-Sync Off you run the risk of tearing...but at 144Hz+ it'll happen so fast you'll probably not even notice!

In terms of gamma it's a shame Dell didn't give us access to a control for that within the OSD. Really the only way I've found to change it is via the Nvidia Control Panel, but this will prevent you from using any ICC profile that you have installed. I've gone down this road, and what I tried to do was duplicate the picture I got from the TFT Central ICC profile without touching the gamma, then tweaked both that and digital vibrance. I change it a lot, mind, but am pretty happy with the picture as it is now. The settings are below in case you want to try, but don't forget to save your ones first in case you hate it!

OSD - B: 26 // C: 75 // R:97 G:97 B:96
NCP - B: 40 // C: 37 // Gamma: 0.80 // DigVib: 53


----------



## caenlen

For the record, minus everything else I have said about this monitor, it really isn't that bad at all, best TN ever that is for sure. I just played some Star Citizen, and the graphics in-game were on par with IPS in like the upper half of the screen, and the gradual shift in lightness to the bottom isn't really a huge issue as it is on some TN's, but as I mentioned I play Hearthstone, etc, and it just ruins it... I also like that my Acer in sig rig looks good even at 80% blue light, which means I am getting flicker free and low blue light exposure 24/7. The Dell is 100% blue light exposure, I am not sure if this even matters, but I assume it does in the long term, especially when on the PC 12+ hours a day like me.

I would def. recc this monitor to most people, I used the NV settings AdrianEscariat, and it is indeed quite nice... part of me wants to keep it, just because I am so tired of being let down my AMD gpu's, nothing comes close to my 1540 core 980 ti on amd side, and I am not dealing with a dual card setup again, that was just a headache.

People can say Fury x matches 980 ti at 4k all they want, fury x does not scale well in its oc'ing, and the 980 ti does, at 1540 core I am 30 fps faster in a lot of games at 1440p than even a oc'd fury x... it's insane how powerful this card is... if arctic islands can't match pascal oc to oc next round, or within a reasonable amount of fps... def going to have to go gsync.

This is why gsync still has a chance of winning honestly, AMD just can't put out the oomph anymore like it used to.


----------



## MistaSparkul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> This is why gsync still has a chance of winning honestly, AMD just can't put out the oomph anymore like it used to.


Didn't AMD's new crimson drivers put the Fury X on par or faster than a 980 Ti? I glanced at some article mentioning it in it's headline but didn't bother to read it since I don't even have AMD in the first place. I know the Fury X was way behind a 980 Ti at launch but maybe it's different now?


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MistaSparkul*
> 
> Didn't AMD's new crimson drivers put the Fury X on par or faster than a 980 Ti? I glanced at some article mentioning it in it's headline but didn't bother to read it since I don't even have AMD in the first place. I know the Fury X was way behind a 980 Ti at launch but maybe it's different now?


Not when a 980 ti is at 1540 core, and yes I am on air, never break 60 celsius... and the fury x barely oc's and even the ones that do don't net as many in real world fps as a 980 ti overclocked.







980 ti is basically two gens faster than a stock fury x at 1500 core, and a lot of 980 ti's hit 1500 core...


----------



## AdrianIscariot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> Not when a 980 ti is at 1540 core, and yes I am on air, never break 60 celsius... and the fury x barely oc's and even the ones that do don't net as many in real world fps as a 980 ti overclocked.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 980 ti is basically two gens faster than a stock fury x at 1500 core, and a lot of 980 ti's hit 1500 core...


Sorry to be a little OT here, but please could you let me know what you used for your OC? I've got a pair of 980 Ti Hybrids and can't seem to break 1400MHz for the life of me!

And I agree completely - this Dell does deserve the 'Best TN' title IMHO.


----------



## Darylrese

Just tried your settings AdrianIscariot but the brightness is too low for me. Same settings with 50% brightness looks pretty good.

I just got a pair of Dell U2515H Ultrasharps at work and yeah colours are very nice indeed on the IPS. Shame those monitors are only 60hz as the quality of the panel is outstanding. The glossy coating, viewing angles and hardly any IPS glow make it look fantastic.

That said, this monitor is perfect for gaming so best of both worlds really


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AdrianIscariot*
> 
> Sorry to be a little OT here, but please could you let me know what you used for your OC? I've got a pair of 980 Ti Hybrids and can't seem to break 1400MHz for the life of me!
> 
> And I agree completely - this Dell does deserve the 'Best TN' title IMHO.


I didn't do anything but this image below in AB, with an aggressive fan curve of 88% when gaming is on. maybe I just got a lucky chip, I don't know


----------



## zehoo

My i1Displaypro came in and colours already look much better. I Can still probably improve it a bit more once I work out how to use the software correctly but for the moment it's great. My Qnix is still probably slightly better colour wise but then it doesn't have 1ms g2g pixel transitions or gsync. No regrets at all.


----------



## AdrianIscariot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> I didn't do anything but this image below in AB, with an aggressive fan curve of 88% when gaming is on. maybe I just got a lucky chip, I don't know


Ah you have a much higher power limit...I'm stuck with a measly 110%. That's probably the difference as if I try to add voltage I crash into the power limit. I'll keep experimenting, though, as having graphics cards sitting at 40 degrees under load but not being able to OC them is bugging me!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zehoo*
> 
> My i1Displaypro came in and colours already look much better. I Can still probably improve it a bit more once I work out how to use the software correctly but for the moment it's great. My Qnix is still probably slightly better colour wise but then it doesn't have 1ms g2g pixel transitions or gsync. No regrets at all.


Can I ask how the calibrator works? Does it provide you with a set of values that you use to change your RGB settings or does it use software to create an ICC profile?


----------



## zehoo

Not the same one as mine but gives you an idea of how they work.


----------



## igrease

Alright guys I just got my monitor and spent 1 hour sanding my Ergotech Freedom Stand because it doesn't fit into the 100x100 vesa square. I have a very noticable back-light bleed through the bottom middle of the monitor (f*ck my luck).


----------



## wildcard51

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *igrease*
> 
> Alright guys I just got my monitor and spent 1 hour sanding my Ergotech Freedom Stand because it doesn't fit into the 100x100 vesa square. I have a very noticable back-light bleed through the bottom middle of the monitor (f*ck my luck).


Ironically, I just got my replacement in after sending in my first for dead pixels and I'm noticing some middle blacklight bleed as well. What's your manufacture month?


----------



## igrease

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wildcard51*
> 
> Ironically, I just got my replacement in after sending in my first for dead pixels and I'm noticing some middle blacklight bleed as well. What's your manufacture month?


Where do I look?


----------



## AdrianIscariot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *igrease*
> 
> Where do I look?


Should be a sticker on the side of the box buddy.

I had some quite noticeable BLB all the way along the bottom edge of the monitor when I received it and was going to return it. I decided instead I'd keep it for a few days to compare to a PG279Q, and by the time that had come (and gone!) the BLB on the Dell somehow vanished. Not promising that'll happen for you (didn't realise BLB was something that could diminish, tbh) but it might be worth holding onto it for at least a week (assuming you have 2 weeks to return it) just in case.


----------



## igrease

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wildcard51*
> 
> Ironically, I just got my replacement in after sending in my first for dead pixels and I'm noticing some middle blacklight bleed as well. What's your manufacture month?


Mine is October 2015

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AdrianIscariot*
> 
> Should be a sticker on the side of the box buddy.
> 
> I had some quite noticeable BLB all the way along the bottom edge of the monitor when I received it and was going to return it. I decided instead I'd keep it for a few days to compare to a PG279Q, and by the time that had come (and gone!) the BLB on the Dell somehow vanished. Not promising that'll happen for you (didn't realise BLB was something that could diminish, tbh) but it might be worth holding onto it for at least a week (assuming you have 2 weeks to return it) just in case.


Well I have 30 days so hopefully something will miraculously happen.

-
Also for whatever reason Battlefield 3 just crashes when I try to play it ever since I got the monitor. Anyone know why?


----------



## Mecyj

Hey, i have my Dell S2716DG, what tests should be done, and how to calibrate him? What setting i should use.


----------



## bur11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mecyj*
> 
> Hey, i have my Dell S2716DG, what tests should be done, and how to calibrate him? What setting i should use.


This was posted on page 106 by user AdrianIscariot, working great for me:
On Screen Display: Brightness 26(60) / Contrast 75 / Red 97 / Green 97 / Blue 96
Nvidia Control Panel: Brightness 40 / Contrast 37 / Gamma 0.80 / Digital vibrance 53% (+3%)
He has brightness at 26, but that's way to dark for me. Mine looks good at 60.


----------



## Leopardi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bur11*
> 
> This was posted on page 106 by user AdrianIscariot, working great for me:
> On Screen Display: Brightness 26(60) / Contrast 75 / Red 97 / Green 97 / Blue 96
> Nvidia Control Panel: Brightness 40 / Contrast 37 / Gamma 0.80 / Digital vibrance 53% (+3%)
> He has brightness at 26, but that's way to dark for me. Mine looks good at 60.


Wouldn't it be better to try to find best possible settings using OSD only? Since games override ICC profiles and NCP.


----------



## Nukemaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Leopardi*
> 
> Wouldn't it be better to try to find best possible settings using OSD only? Since games override ICC profiles and NCP.


In a perfect world yes. The profile can correct color gamma that does not follow the right curve.

If the curve is messed up you can adjust to make some colors right while others will be out.

It if looks good to your eyes do not bother with a profile. I never had one for my Syncmaster 245t. In fact I never had one for any monitor before I got this BenQ one I am using. Gaming monitors sometimes have very strange factory color settings.


----------



## AdrianIscariot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Leopardi*
> 
> Wouldn't it be better to try to find best possible settings using OSD only? Since games override ICC profiles and NCP.


You're right, the trouble is it's just not possible as far as I can tell. The main issue is we lack a gamma control on the OSD. Brightness, Contrast and RGB are all we have.

I was wondering if using the Windows calibration tool might help, but as far as I know that basically creates a profile for you once the process ends. So I imagine those settings would also be lost when a game takes control.

There was also a little tool called the Monitor Calibration Wizard, which apparently lets you create profiles that cannot be overridden (and work on start-up) but I didn't have much luck with that, either!


----------



## Waro

So the Nvidia settings like Gamma and Digital Vibrance have no effect ingame?


----------



## Nukemaster

This depends on the game. Not all games force a color profile override, but many do.

Playing in fake full screen may help. This works even better with something like Color profile keeper or Color Sustainer because these programs force your profile back again after a game change(but they do not always work in full screen games).


----------



## Noshuru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nukemaster*
> 
> This depends on the game. Not all games force a color profile override, but many do.
> 
> Playing in fake full screen may help. This works even better with something like Color profile keeper or Color Sustainer because these programs force your profile back again after a game change(but they do not always work in full screen games).


Can you name some games that Color Profile Keeper and Color Sustainer don't work with?


----------



## Waro

And with Nvidia Inspector it isn't possible to override the colour settings made by games too?


----------



## 95birdman

I just purchased mine today off Amazon for $599. We will see how it is soon!


----------



## Noshuru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> Eh, got this monitor recently, and even after calibration from tft review, and my own calibrations... people can deny all they want, this does not come close to a quality IPS monitor...


There's nothing to deny. There's objective fact and then there's your opinion. Or are you telling me your eyes know better than a spectrophotometer?
There's the sRGB gamut, which is what all the content you're viewing is in. You either match that exactly, or you fall shy of it or go beyond it and you'll end up with inaccurate color reproduction. If you've calibrated your monitor correctly, it should match it, aside from minor discrepancies that are too slight to notice. IPS panels produce exactly the same colors that TN panels do, their colors aren't any different once calibrated correctly. There shouldn't be any difference in the 'richness' of colors.
Now, the thing about viewing angles is a valid complaint, but the rest is nonsense.


----------



## Darylrese

Hey guys,

Just been playing a bit of Rocket League and that games shows obvious vertical lines on moving objects...annoying!

Still really like this monitor, just the vertical lines that let it down. Have tried the original display port cable and no difference.


----------



## Vesimas

Just pulled the trigger for 540€ (590$)


----------



## Noshuru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> Hey guys,
> 
> Just been playing a bit of Rocket League and that games shows obvious vertical lines on moving objects...annoying!
> 
> Still really like this monitor, just the vertical lines that let it down. Have tried the original display port cable and no difference.


What kind of vertical lines? Can you make a video of those? Does every monitor of this model suffer from that?


----------



## Obrigado

Every 2560x1440 tn panel suffer of pixel inversion.

I've tried every single gaming monitor on the market except of this dell....


----------



## Gigantoad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Noshuru*
> 
> Can you name some games that Color Profile Keeper and Color Sustainer don't work with?


I noticed this in Divinity: Original Sin so there's one.


----------



## Darylrese

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Noshuru*
> 
> What kind of vertical lines? Can you make a video of those? Does every monitor of this model suffer from that?


Yep...Watch in HD and you will clearly see it on the car tyres


----------



## Waro

Maybe you should send it back. After you've noticed that issue again so strong you won't be able to ignore it, imho.


----------



## HunterKen7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> Hey guys,
> 
> Just been playing a bit of Rocket League and that games shows obvious vertical lines on moving objects...annoying!
> 
> Still really like this monitor, just the vertical lines that let it down. Have tried the original display port cable and no difference.


How close do you sit to the monitor? I think I see them when I'm leaning in, but if I sit back, I have trouble noticing them.


----------



## Darylrese

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Waro*
> 
> Maybe you should send it back. After you've noticed that issue again so strong you won't be able to ignore it, imho.


Yeah thing is there are not perfect monitors on the market at the moment at 1440p, 144hz and G-Sync and i only see this issue in some games.

I also only paid £450 for this monitor so i cant complain too much. Its out of the 14 day returns policy so i guess i'll keep it till a decent 1440p, 165hz IPS comes on the market.

I have swapped the display port cable out for a better one and it seems a little better but still noticable. I doubt its something they will RMA it for?

Apart from the pixel inversion, its a great monitor.


----------



## Darylrese

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HunterKen7*
> 
> How close do you sit to the monitor? I think I see them when I'm leaning in, but if I sit back, I have trouble noticing them.


I sit about 60cm away i guess?


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bur11*
> 
> This was posted on page 106 by user AdrianIscariot, working great for me:
> On Screen Display: Brightness 26(60) / Contrast 75 / Red 97 / Green 97 / Blue 96
> Nvidia Control Panel: Brightness 40 / Contrast 37 / Gamma 0.80 / Digital vibrance 53% (+3%)
> He has brightness at 26, but that's way to dark for me. Mine looks good at 60.


do you choose one or the other or do both? set the monitor to those settings as well as nvidia control panel, or just choose one or the other?

I did both and it seems too dark but still oddly quite nice...

edit: i did both, but raised the monitor brightness to 45... its perfect now, looks damn near IPS minus the color **** at bottom.


----------



## igrease

So I am not sure if I am having a monitor issue or a GPU issue but for some reason games are not feeling as smooth. Even with G-Sync Enabled and I am getting 100+ fps it isn't feeling as smooth as it should. My previous 290 and Benq 1440p 144hz Freesync monitor was 100% smooth in all games except APB reloaded. It made a night and day difference with Battlefield 4. With this monitor and the 980 Ti it just doesn't feel as smooth as it should. For whatever reason I am still getting tearing and screen tearing on games. Could the monitor itself be faulty? I am using 355.60 drivers. Apparently anything pass that causes issues with Bad Company 2. Granted I don't even really play that game often, would updating the drivers back to current fix anything?


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *igrease*
> 
> So I am not sure if I am having a monitor issue or a GPU issue but for some reason games are not feeling as smooth. Even with G-Sync Enabled and I am getting 100+ fps it isn't feeling as smooth as it should. My previous 290 and Benq 1440p 144hz Freesync monitor was 100% smooth in all games except APB reloaded. It made a night and day difference with Battlefield 4. With this monitor and the 980 Ti it just doesn't feel as smooth as it should. For whatever reason I am still getting tearing and screen tearing on games. Could the monitor itself be faulty? I am using 355.60 drivers. Apparently anything pass that causes issues with Bad Company 2. Granted I don't even really play that game often, would updating the drivers back to current fix anything?


install the latest drivers. i have a freesync and gsync setup and they are similar.

edit: i do feel freesync is more smooth though to be honest.


----------



## bur11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> do you choose one or the other or do both? set the monitor to those settings as well as nvidia control panel, or just choose one or the other?
> 
> I did both and it seems too dark but still oddly quite nice...
> 
> edit: i did both, but raised the monitor brightness to 45... its perfect now, looks damn near IPS minus the color **** at bottom.


I did both with brightness up to 60 on monitor. Yes now it's very close to my IPS monitor!


----------



## dzb87

Hello,
just a quick question. Are pixel defects frequent in this model? (hot and dead pixels / subpixels)


----------



## Shadowarez

Got mine from dell directly no issues and i dont notice this pixel inversion everyones talking bout but then again i dont run the test that seems to bring that problem up. Atm its working great in ark even my 980ti is struggeling with 1440p med-high 25-30 fps still silky smooth.


----------



## Darylrese

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shadowarez*
> 
> Got mine from dell directly no issues and i dont notice this pixel inversion everyones talking bout but then again i dont run the test that seems to bring that problem up. Atm its working great in ark even my 980ti is struggeling with 1440p med-high 25-30 fps still silky smooth.


Glad you like it!

Overclockers UK have this monitor for £449.00 on a 1 day only deal for those of you in the UK

Try games like Battlefront and Rocket League. You will notice the vertical lines on fast moving objects.

I will try and record it properly if i can find some screen capture software other than FRAPS (FRAPS causes Assetto Corsa and others to crash so cant capture it)


----------



## Noshuru

Uh, shadowplay?
I'm not sure how you're going to capture issues with the monitor with a screen capture software though.


----------



## igrease

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> install the latest drivers. i have a freesync and gsync setup and they are similar.
> 
> edit: i do feel freesync is more smooth though to be honest.


Damn it that is not what I want to hear. Pretty much the only reason I went Nvidia was because G-Sync supports Fullscreen Windowed mode which a lot of the game I play use. I will install the latest drivers and see if that does anything. But if I does't I may just have go to back to team red.


----------



## Noshuru

Nvm.


----------



## Waro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> Glad you like it!
> 
> Overclockers UK have this monitor for £449.00 on a 1 day only deal for those of you in the UK
> 
> Try games like Battlefront and Rocket League. You will notice the vertical lines on fast moving objects.
> 
> I will try and record it properly if i can find some screen capture software other than FRAPS (FRAPS causes Assetto Corsa and others to crash so cant capture it)


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Noshuru*
> 
> Uh, shadowplay?
> I'm not sure how you're going to capture issues with the monitor with a screen capture software though.


Guys, you can't capture pixel inversion with software. It happens right on the screen, you have to record it with a camera.


----------



## 0xzz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Waro*
> 
> Guys, you can't capture pixel inversion with software. It happens right on the screen, you have to record it with a camera.


But its called a screen capture software!







yeah i dont even...


----------



## caenlen

I think I got a bad gsync module on mine, nvidia drivers keep failing when i turn gsync on... plugged in a couple spare monitors i have and my 980 ti does fine on those... i did two clean installs of my OS >.> its going back for a refund, at this point I am giving up, I am more than happy for a few more months with my qnix 1440p at 120hz


----------



## Rezze23

Been enjoying mine for a few days however will have to return it due to some bleeding in the bottom right, and a strange small bluish bleed line from the bottom right to the middle bottom of the screen. shame


----------



## AdrianIscariot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *igrease*
> 
> Damn it that is not what I want to hear. Pretty much the only reason I went Nvidia was because G-Sync supports Fullscreen Windowed mode which a lot of the game I play use. I will install the latest drivers and see if that does anything. But if I does't I may just have go to back to team red.


I can't comment on FreeSync vs G-Sync, as I've never tried the former. What I will say, though, is that if you are getting tearing then there is something wrong. Honestly I'm not that amazed with G-Sync - I don't feel this monitor provides a smoother experience than my old 1080p 144Hz panel, and think a lot of the people who are really impressed with G-Sync are probably upgrading from 60Hz. Anyway, I can say with certainty that there is no tearing whatsoever. I'm sure I would notice it too, as my framerates are often in the 60s-80s in games like The Witcher 3, and a tear at that speed would be very obvious.

I'm still trying to fighure out if there's anything I can do to improve smoothness, for example I've read that an upgraded (not clean) install of Windows 10 can affect things, as can using Precision X or Afterburner and also having multiple monitors. Then of course you have things that G-Sync can't possibly mitigate, such as game engine bugs.

I'm happy a few of you found those settings useful, brightness is a very personal thing that will vary based on the lighting conditions in your room. I wish I had a proper calibration tool, but then again sometimes it's nice to go by what looks good to your eyes and not always what is technically 'right'.


----------



## Darylrese

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Waro*
> 
> Guys, you can't capture pixel inversion with software. It happens right on the screen, you have to record it with a camera.


This is true....very blonde moment lol I spoke to my supplier and they said they test with Heaven 4.0 so asked me to run that.

Problem is it doesn't show in every game as some are slower paced. Games I've started noticing it in so far are:

- Assetto Corsa
- BO3
- Battlefront
- Battlefield 4

I did take a video with my camera, but that picks up lines on the screen regardless so its hard to tell whats inversion and what isn't...





I have 2 x Dell U2515H Ultrasharps at work (1440p, IPS) and wow these bad boys are AMAZING. No IPS Glow, No Bleed, pixel perfect guarantee and hand calibrated from Dell! Such a shame they cant make a gaming monitor like it


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AdrianIscariot*
> 
> I can't comment on FreeSync vs G-Sync, as I've never tried the former. What I will say, though, is that if you are getting tearing then there is something wrong. Honestly I'm not that amazed with G-Sync - I don't feel this monitor provides a smoother experience than my old 1080p 144Hz panel, and think a lot of the people who are really impressed with G-Sync are probably upgrading from 60Hz. Anyway, I can say with certainty that there is no tearing whatsoever. I'm sure I would notice it too, as my framerates are often in the 60s-80s in games like The Witcher 3, and a tear at that speed would be very obvious.
> 
> I'm still trying to fighure out if there's anything I can do to improve smoothness, for example I've read that an upgraded (not clean) install of Windows 10 can affect things, as can using Precision X or Afterburner and also having multiple monitors. Then of course you have things that G-Sync can't possibly mitigate, such as game engine bugs.
> 
> I'm happy a few of you found those settings useful, brightness is a very personal thing that will vary based on the lighting conditions in your room. I wish I had a proper calibration tool, but then again sometimes it's nice to go by what looks good to your eyes and not always what is technically 'right'.


The only advantage but also the biggest benefit of g-sync is to play at max. possible FPS all the time without tearing or microstutering. G-sync will not make the game run better. No, it only sync your game FPS with monitor refresh rate and therefore you have the feeling that the game is butter smooth all the time even if you low on FPS. Of course there is noticeable input lag with low fps, but the game is still smooth. This is not possible without G-sync and I can't get people who play without v-sync. It's night and day if the framerate is sync with monitor refresh rate... Pure heaven


----------



## AdrianIscariot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> I have 2 x Dell U2515H Ultrasharps at work (1440p, IPS) and wow these bad boys are AMAZING. No IPS Glow, No Bleed, pixel perfect guarantee and hand calibrated from Dell! Such a shame they cant make a gaming monitor like it


I've been using Heaven a lot over the last week or two, trying to dial in an OC to my graphics cards. I have noticed some flickering shadows but I don't recall any moving lines...have a look though as it may be I'm not completely sure what I'm looking for - I couldn't spot them in your video either. This leads me to believe my monitor does have them but my poor old eyes are too decrepit to notice.

I wonder why it is that manufacturers cannot make a fast IPS panel with the same quality as those U2515Hs? It's not like they are crazy money - they seem to be selling for half the price of this one, and 1/3 of the price of the Asus IPS. I wonder if that is also an AU panel in the U2515H? The actual design looks similar to the S2716DG, too.

I'd buy the Dell version of the Swift IPS in a heartbeat...maybe it'll be out next year? Still can't decide what to do. I'm fortunate in that I can return this one up until the end of January, and I would really like IPS colours etc. Keeping my eye on the XB271HU thread as that seems to have better QC than the PG279Q, but it's a little early to tell. Plus they still seem to have what is (for me) unacceptable glow. Lately I've been thinking it might just be better to keep the Dell and wait until LG bring out their OLED range (2017 apparently).


----------



## Kimir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AdrianIscariot*
> 
> I've been using Heaven a lot over the last week or two, trying to dial in an OC to my graphics cards. I have noticed some flickering shadows but I don't recall any moving lines...have a look though as it may be I'm not completely sure what I'm looking for - I couldn't spot them in your video either. This leads me to believe my monitor does have them but my poor old eyes are too decrepit to notice.
> 
> I wonder why it is that manufacturers cannot make a fast IPS panel with the same quality as those U2515Hs? It's not like they are crazy money - they seem to be selling for half the price of this one, and 1/3 of the price of the Asus IPS. *I wonder if that is also an AU panel in the U2515H?* The actual design looks similar to the S2716DG, too.
> 
> *I'd buy the Dell version of the Swift IPS in a heartbeat*...maybe it'll be out next year? Still can't decide what to do. I'm fortunate in that I can return this one up until the end of January, and I would really like IPS colours etc. Keeping my eye on the XB271HU thread as that seems to have better QC than the PG279Q, but it's a little early to tell. Plus they still seem to have what is (for me) unacceptable glow. Lately I've been thinking it might just be better to keep the Dell and wait until LG bring out their OLED range (2017 apparently).


The U2515H has an LG.Display LM250WQ1-SSA1 AH-IPS panel.
I wouldn't go as far as buy it in a heartbeat myself, but a 1440p 25" 144Hz with a classy chassis like the U2515H for less than 500€, I'd be looking at it. I can't stand TN anymore, so no matter the price, I don't even look past that.
I got my second U2515H yesterday and I'm happy with those. After calibration with x-rite display, they are perfect! I'm not much of a gamer so 60Hz isn't an issue.


----------



## qcktthfm1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AdrianIscariot*
> 
> I can't comment on FreeSync vs G-Sync, as I've never tried the former. What I will say, though, is that if you are getting tearing then there is something wrong. Honestly I'm not that amazed with G-Sync - I don't feel this monitor provides a smoother experience than my old 1080p 144Hz panel, and think a lot of the people who are really impressed with G-Sync are probably upgrading from 60Hz. Anyway, I can say with certainty that there is no tearing whatsoever. I'm sure I would notice it too, as my framerates are often in the 60s-80s in games like The Witcher 3, and a tear at that speed would be very obvious.
> 
> I'm still trying to fighure out if there's anything I can do to improve smoothness, for example I've read that an upgraded (not clean) install of Windows 10 can affect things, as can using Precision X or Afterburner and also having multiple monitors. Then of course you have things that G-Sync can't possibly mitigate, such as game engine bugs.
> 
> I'm happy a few of you found those settings useful, brightness is a very personal thing that will vary based on the lighting conditions in your room. I wish I had a proper calibration tool, but then again sometimes it's nice to go by what looks good to your eyes and not always what is technically 'right'.


Same here. I've been playing most fast pace FPS (cod, payday 2, borderlands 2, 64 men BF4 metro/locker, BFH) with my 120hz BenQ XL2420T no vsync few years. Don't see any tearing. Maybe too fast 120+ frame I cannot see. But I just got my S217DG yesterday, I'll test all my fast games *without* G-Sync first, don't even watch the Pendulum demo. Then try G-Sync after a week, I'll report back is G-Sync helps.


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> The U2515H has an LG.Display LM250WQ1-SSA1 AH-IPS panel.
> I wouldn't go as far as buy it in a heartbeat myself, but a 1440p 25" 144Hz with a classy chassis like the U2515H for less than 500€, I'd be looking at it. I can't stand TN anymore, so no matter the price, I don't even look past that.
> I got my second U2515H yesterday and I'm happy with those. After calibration with x-rite display, they are perfect! I'm not much of a gamer so 60Hz isn't an issue.


same here, a lot of people don't realize not all IPS panels are created equal, i have seen some bad ones... this monitor i am using now has a samsung IPS/PLS panel in it, and its 100x better looking than the 144hz IPS variations i have tried.


----------



## michaelius

I don't see any point of buying 60Hz non strobing display in 2015 when I already had perfect 1080p 27" MVA before.

Next step 4k strobbed 120Hz OLED for me in few years.


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *qcktthfm1*
> 
> Same here. I've been playing most fast pace FPS (cod, payday 2, borderlands 2, 64 men BF4 metro/locker, BFH) with my 120hz BenQ XL2420T no vsync few years. Don't see any tearing. Maybe too fast 120+ frame I cannot see. But I just got my S217DG yesterday, I'll test all my fast games *without* G-Sync first, don't even watch the Pendulum demo. Then try G-Sync after a week, I'll report back is G-Sync helps.


I don't know it is always like this:

1. Higher FPS than refresh rate = Tearing.
2. Lower FPS than refresh rate = Microstuttering
3. FPS = Rerfresh Rate = Smoothness

There is nothing between, I don't know how it's possible you did not see this.


----------



## qcktthfm1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> I don't know it is always like this:
> 
> 1. Higher FPS than refresh rate = Tearing.
> 2. Lower FPS than refresh rate = Microstuttering
> 3. FPS = Rerfresh Rate = Smoothness
> 
> There is nothing between, I don't know how it's possible you did not see this.


You're right, I just random check one of my BF4 video, it is "FPS = Rerfresh Rate = Smoothness"


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *qcktthfm1*
> 
> You're right, I just random check one of my BF4 video, it is "FPS = Rerfresh Rate = Smoothness"


Now I don't know If you are kidding or you are serious


----------



## qcktthfm1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> Now I don't know If you are kidding or you are serious


I'm serious, I'm gonna check other games too








Maybe I never wanna play any games at ultra quality, I prefer most frames, always a little bit higher than "high".
Luckily it matches my 120hz monitor


----------



## Peanuts4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AdrianIscariot*
> 
> http://www.tftcentral.co.uk/articles/icc_profiles.htm
> 
> They have a useful guide too, be sure to follow it to ensure that the gamma corrections load properly. Also, make sure to disable Flux (if you use it) beforehand or it won't allow the profile changes to go through!
> 
> Can I just check whether anyone else is having issues with NCP? I just went to edit some settings for Assetto Corsa and it literally took 2 minutes for NCP to open the Manage 3D Settings page...
> 
> And one final thing, does anyone know how accurate the tests are here: http://www.lagom.nl/lcd-test/
> 
> I've calibrated mine so that gamma is ~2.2, contrast looks great and both black and white levels seem good. However, the picture I get is very different to the one I get via the TFT Central settings.


What's flux? I can't find it in the monitor settings. Where we you adjusting the Gamma?

Are these all the same or different? They seem the same to me not sure why there are like links to the same thing.

http://www.tftcentral.co.uk/articles/icc_profiles.htm
http://www.tftcentral.co.uk/articles/icc_profiles.htm#calibrate
http://www.tftcentral.co.uk/articles/icc_profiles.htm#caveats
http://www.tftcentral.co.uk/articles/icc_profiles.htm#install
http://www.tftcentral.co.uk/articles/icc_profiles.htm#games

Do you guys change only the Device profile or Viewing conditions profile as well (currently shows System default WCS profile for sRGB Viewing conditions)? Same goes for any of the ICC Rendering Intent to WCS Gamut mapping options under color management.

***So I loaded up Heroes of the storm, and I notice it's kinda flickery? What's going on with that? Sitting at my desktop I see nothing or in CS:GO but in the purple load screens it's kinda flickering?

Display it's best to have it set at fast even with G-sync running correct?

Can someone tell me a good ratio for brightness and contrast settings? I prefer the standard a bit more than the warm preset mode but damn these white pages are bright!

To the one guy who asked a cpl pages back, I can only choose 120hz as an option as well. The 120hz/ the GTX 760 seems more than enough for the games I'm currently throwing at it. I won't upgrade until the next Nvidia cards come out anyway.

I honestly can't tell if G-sync is doing anything but CS:GO is a lot smoother. I've been playing for the last 7 years on a 60hz monitor so maybe the 120hz is making the larger difference.

I was just going to say no complaints but I think I found a dead pixel kinda pissed since this was so expensive. Didn't notice it yesterday.........







Never had one before. Return the thing or what should I do?


----------



## Peanuts4

oops dbl post


----------



## Noshuru

Your best bet is to get your own display calibrator, coupled with this 3rd party calibration software. Using the software that comes with it is not advised.

Also keep in mind that this will only be applied in desktop mode; most games overwrite the ICC profile upon launching. I read that there's a way to use an ICC profile while running full-screen applications with AMD GPUs, but I'm not sure.
There are programs that keep your ICC profile even after launching a full-screen application, but their compatibility is limited.


----------



## qcktthfm1

Testing few games COD:AW, fallout 4, BF 4, I don't see much details improve when in 1440P? Everything just blow up to 27". Am I missing anything? I have "high" setting in all games. Or other games are different? Sorry, I'm new to 1440P


----------



## Noshuru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *qcktthfm1*
> 
> Testing few games COD:AW, fallout 4, BF 4, I don't see much details improve when in 1440P? Everything just blow up to 27". Am I missing anything? I have "high" setting in all games. Or other games are different? Sorry, I'm new to 1440P


Huh?


----------



## qcktthfm1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Noshuru*
> 
> Huh?


I expect my game will have much more detail like my Windows desktop


----------



## Noshuru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *qcktthfm1*
> 
> I expect my game will have much more detail like my Windows desktop


You need to change the resolution to 1440P in-game too.


----------



## qcktthfm1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Noshuru*
> 
> You need to change the resolution to 1440P in-game too.


I did


----------



## Peanuts4

WOW just wow................. So I could not receive technical help because they said someone already contacted them regarding this monitor. Never ordered from dell before but I'm not convinced that they do not sell returned items. Now I'm on hold with customer support. F-sakes I hate buying monitors. Buyer beware. I'll update this gong show as it goes

2:48:48 PM Customer Sean
Initial Question/Comment: I just received my Dell 27" S2716DG monitor and I have a dead pixel.
2:48:53 PM System System
You are now being connected to an agent. Thank you for using Dell Chat
2:48:53 PM System System
Connected with _HYDVp_254694
2:49:18 PM Agent _HYDVp_254694
Welcome to Dell Technical Support Chat. My name is Abhishek with rep id 254694. I have received your request regarding dead pixel on Monitor. I would be glad to help you on this issue today.
2:49:54 PM Customer Sean
Hello.
2:49:58 PM Agent _HYDVp_254694
Hello Sean.
2:50:56 PM Customer Sean
I can't say I'm too impressed with my dead pixel. What are my options here?
2:51:43 PM Agent _HYDVp_254694
I will surely check with the issue and help you with it.
2:51:58 PM Agent _HYDVp_254694
Before that, could you please when and where have you purchased the Monitor from?
2:53:33 PM Agent _HYDVp_254694
I do not intend to rush you. I am just checking, are we still connected?
2:53:57 PM Customer Sean
Dell.ca I purchased it on, let me look up the date
2:54:32 PM Customer Sean
Nov 29th
2:54:58 PM Agent _HYDVp_254694
I am sorry, it was by mistake
2:55:03 PM Agent _HYDVp_254694
I apologize.
2:56:33 PM Agent _HYDVp_254694
Sean, I see that previously you had an issue with the Monitor with the sound, am I correct?
2:56:42 PM Customer Sean
No
2:57:11 PM Customer Sean
I just set this up yesterday. Definitely never had sound issues
2:57:58 PM Agent _HYDVp_254694
Okay.
2:58:13 PM Agent _HYDVp_254694
Sean, I see that the system is registered on a different retailer name.
2:58:51 PM Agent _HYDVp_254694
Also there is an issue that has been occurred with this Monitor with the sound.
2:59:11 PM Agent _HYDVp_254694
I request you to once contact Customer care department and check with them with the details.
2:59:33 PM Agent _HYDVp_254694
Please contact them on the number 800-624-9897 and they will help you with it.
3:00:26 PM Customer Sean
Okay, thx
3:00:26 PM Agent _HYDVp_254694
Please check with the details of the Monitor with them and get back to us and will be happy to help you with it.

3:00:46 PM Customer Sean
Why would I contact them then you again
3:01:23 PM Agent _HYDVp_254694
I see an existing issue that has been contacted us on the same service tag.
3:01:57 PM Agent _HYDVp_254694
As you have mentioned that you have received the Monitor and setup, in order to confirm the details request you to contact Customer care and check with them.
3:02:11 PM Customer Sean
This is ridiculous. Did you people send me a returned monitor
3:03:03 PM Agent _HYDVp_254694
Sean, please contact Customer care department and they will have the required information and help you with it.
3:03:43 PM Agent _HYDVp_254694
Please contact them and they will help you with it/.
3:03:53 PM Agent _HYDVp_254694
Thank you for choosing Dell. Have a great day.

Called Dell, was put on hold. Then it hung up.


----------



## Noshuru

Call again? I'm sure they only have best intentions. Dell is a reputable company.


----------



## Peanuts4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Noshuru*
> 
> Call again? I'm sure they only have best intentions. Dell is a reputable company.


Working with a good guy now "James". Going to send me a replacement with a waybill I was freaked out I'd have to pay to send this thing back. I have faith in their tech support now unlike their customer support and online chat tech support. Definitely call them ASAP if you have issues or dead pixels. Buying monitors scare me after I had to return 3 Samsungs and this was a good chunk of change for me. This thing had 0 light bleed from what I could tell I really hope the next is the same except w/out the dead pixel and disappointment. Hopefully all goes well, I'll update you guys with this process as someone going forward might be in the same boat.

Anyone seriously though whats a good balance between brightness and contrast cause I feel like I'm staring at the sun. I'm still confused why this thing even has an option to change response time from anything but fast. Is there a good game or anything I can do to see the benefits of G-sync? I didn't buy this monitor just because it had G-sync.


----------



## Noshuru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peanuts4*
> 
> Working with a good guy now "James". Going to send me a replacement with a waybill I was freaked out I'd have to pay to send this thing back. I have faith in their tech support now unlike their customer support and online chat tech support. Definitely call them ASAP if you have issues or dead pixels. Buying monitors scare me after I had to return 3 Samsungs and this was a good chunk of change for me. This thing had 0 light bleed from what I could tell I really hope the next is the same except w/out the dead pixel and disappointment. Hopefully all goes well, I'll update you guys with this process as someone going forward might be in the same boat.
> 
> Anyone seriously though whats a good balance between brightness and contrast cause I feel like I'm staring at the sun. I'm still confused why this thing even has an option to change response time from anything but fast. Is there a good game or anything I can do to see the benefits of G-sync? I didn't buy this monitor just because it had G-sync.


In general, with 99% of consumer monitors the default brightness will be way too high. Lowering it shouldn't affect the contrast in any way.
http://www.tftcentral.co.uk/reviews/content/dell_s2716dg.htm#contrast_stability
You should shoot for a luminance range between 120cd/m^2 and 200cd/m^2.


----------



## Peanuts4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Noshuru*
> 
> In general, with 99% of consumer monitors the default brightness will be way too high. Lowering it shouldn't affect the contrast in any way.
> http://www.tftcentral.co.uk/reviews/content/dell_s2716dg.htm#contrast_stability
> You should shoot for a luminance range between 120cd/m^2 and 200cd/m^2.


So I was reading the link you posted. It states:

"Luminance was recorded at a very bright 266 cd/m2 which is too high for prolonged general use. The screen was set at a default 75% brightness in the OSD menu but that is easy to change of course to reach a more comfortable setting without impacting any other aspect of the setup. The black depth was 0.29 cd/m2 at this default brightness setting, giving us a good static contrast ratio"

While the rest of the article mentions ratios and things like "black depth of 0.14 cd/m2" and "static contrast ratio of 876:1" what does that mean for a dummy like me? If I have my Brightness at say 60 how would I figure out the optimal contrast to go with it?

I used the TFT profile but it definitely seemed to be too bright so I had to adjust it on the monitor. I took a screen shot of Color Management, when you are looking at color management can you tell me if this is how it is supposed to look. Especially #2 if it should be set to sRGB or ICC. Has anyone else made a custom profile they prefer over TFT's?


Someone had mentioned flux before I still do not know where that is.

Give me a broken computer any day to fiddle with monitors freak me out.

Here's an odd one. When my monitor sleeps I have to push the on/off button on the monitor to wake it. My computer wakes just not the monitor. Is this a Dell thing or any idea how to change this?


----------



## oneromnad

About 2 days after getting my monitor i noticed that the screen would flicker. Did some research and found that gsync enabled for windowed AND fullscreen will cause flickering. I changed my setting in NCP to fullscreen only and it fixed the flickering.


----------



## dzb87

Are dead pixels on S2716DG frequent compared to similar Asus / Acer models?
I'm getting mine today and I'm little bit stressed.
This is really embarrassing that now in 2015 there are still norms allowing pixel defects.


----------



## Pereb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dzb87*
> 
> Are dead pixels on S2716DG frequent compared to similar Asus / Acer models?
> I'm getting mine today and I'm little bit stressed.
> This is really embarrassing that now in 2015 there are still norms allowing pixel defects.


Two words : profit margins.


----------



## dzb87

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pereb*
> 
> Two words : profit margins.


Ok but they could at least offer "selected" models without this issue.
I would really like to pay more to avoid this doubtful pleasure of checking/returning, having hope and loosing it...

Okay, I have read the whole thread... It doesn't look good and pixel defects seem to be common...
I will try to ask store staff to check my monitor when I am there.
If they disagree I will just resign from the purchase.


----------



## Pereb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dzb87*
> 
> Ok but they could at least offer "selected" models without this issue.


That would make the regular model look bad. (To be fair it does look bad)


----------



## dzb87

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pereb*
> 
> That would make the regular model look bad. (To be fair it does look bad)


Maybe... but I think most people don't care and take cheaper solution.
Just let the enthusiasts avoid this lottery...


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dzb87*
> 
> Maybe... but I think most people don't care and take cheaper solution.
> Just let the enthusiasts avoid this lottery...


I agree, there could be normal panels and then finest selection. Enthusiast would pay for it just to avoid this annoying lottery. Problem is that such panel is very hard to find and Acer would need to closely inspect every manufactured monitor and they would find maybe 10 in 100 fulfilling this criteria. I think this is not possible.


----------



## dzb87

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> they would find maybe 10 in 100 fulfilling this criteria. I think this is not possible.


Only 10%? OMG! Does manufacturing technology suck so hard nowadays?








Maybe we should lower our expectations and accept what we get?
Anyway I just picked my S2716DG.
I wanted to test it in store but they had some ridiculous problems and it wasn't possible.
Decided to try after salesman argued that there will be no problems with 15-day return.
I will perform tests after work.


----------



## mbm

also picked one up to day.. Havent tried it yet. Hope I wont be disapointed.


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dzb87*
> 
> Only 10%? OMG! Does manufacturing technology suck so hard nowadays?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe we should lower our expectations and accept what we get?
> Anyway I just picked my S2716DG.
> I wanted to test it in store but they had some ridiculous problems and it wasn't possible.
> Decided to try after salesman argued that there will be no problems with 15-day return.
> I will perform tests after work.


Unfortunately for this PG279Q it looks like that. I had 3, Benny had 4 and still not success







Many users here returned them. Poor reviews on Amazon or Newegg. This 3rd is the best, but still far from perfect...

TN panels usually don't suffer from BLB or uniformity issues. But gama and color shift is bad. IPS are much better in my opinion. At least if you want to use monitor not only for gaming...

We can't lower our expectation - not for this price. This is exactly what manufacturers hope for. It is possible to made almost perfect panels, there have been few here unfortunately majority suffer from defect. The only forgivable flaw is glowing because it's given by technology but all others are just quality issues.


----------



## Nukemaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> Unfortunately for this PG279Q it looks like that. I had 3, Benny had 4 and still not success
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Many users here returned them. Poor reviews on Amazon or Newegg. This 3rd is the best, but still far from perfect...
> 
> TN panels usually don't suffer from BLB or uniformity issues. But gama and color shift is bad. IPS are much better in my opinion. At least if you want to use monitor not only for gaming...
> 
> We can't lower our expectation - not for this price. This is exactly what manufacturers hope for. It is possible to made almost perfect panels, there have been few here unfortunately majority suffer from defect. *The only forgivable flaw is glowing because it's given by technology but all others are just quality issues.*


Or they could stop cheaping out. Older IPS screens(as well as many IPS TVs) had nearly no glow thanks to a TW-polarizer that was deemed to expensive to keep profit margins nice and high on computer monitors.

Consumers accept less and less over time.


----------



## mbm

Have only tried it briefly but must say im very impressed so far..
No bleeding that i have noticed.
Great balanced colours.
Design is topclass. Very small frame.
It doesnt feel as Big.

Had tried 3 other 24" 1080p gsync monitors.. all returned but I think this Dell is a keeper.


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nukemaster*
> 
> Or they could stop cheaping out. Older IPS screens(as well as many IPS TVs) had nearly no glow thanks to a TW-polarizer that was deemed to expensive to keep profit margins nice and high on computer monitors.
> 
> Consumers accept less and less over time.


That's true unfortunately. And it is not like that only in monitor segment. Everything is crap quality nowadays. I don't remember when I bought something really good quality and be 100% satisfied. I would gladly pay for ATW polarizer but they don't offer it, I'm asking why ?? These seems to me as 2nd quality class..

There are 2 groups of people. Enthusiast who looking for a really quality product and then second group of people who don't care at all and grab the product just because it is cool and do not care much about parameters or quality.


----------



## Vesimas

They shipped mine today, i'll let you know


----------



## dzb87

Mine has no stuck pixels but one big dust speck...


----------



## ninjurai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dzb87*
> 
> Mine has no stuck pixels but one big dust speck...


Tried tapping it to see if it will move into the corner?


----------



## dzb87

Tried to touch very gently but it doesn't move.
Now I packed it back and will return it on saturday.
I won't rather try another one cause the promo ended and now it's priced ~70 EUR more.


----------



## HunterKen7

Darn. You're missing out. You can really give it a good firm tap to move those dust particles.


----------



## Peanuts4

Are your guys waking up with just moving the mouse? I have to turn mine off and on again.


----------



## dzb87

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HunterKen7*
> 
> Darn. You're missing out. You can really give it a good firm tap to move those dust particles.


I don't want to damage it and give them reason to reject return








Panel priced so high should be really of great quality out of the box.
At work we have ~20 cheap Dell panels and I haven't seen such defects.


----------



## Leopardi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HunterKen7*
> 
> Darn. You're missing out. You can really give it a good firm tap to move those dust particles.


Top of the monitor or where? Going to pick mine up today, damn I'm so sure it's going to be a bad one.


----------



## mbm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Leopardi*
> 
> Top of the monitor or where? Going to pick mine up today, damn I'm so sure it's going to be a bad one.


Well I might be lucky... My monitor picked up yesterday is awsome out of the box.


----------



## HunterKen7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peanuts4*
> 
> Are your guys waking up with just moving the mouse? I have to turn mine off and on again.


Disable sleep mode in the On Screen Display.


----------



## Cirice

How are you guys, that have it for a while now, liking it now? Still a good pick instead of the Asus?


----------



## Noshuru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cirice*
> 
> How are you guys, that have it for a while now, liking it now? Still a good pick instead of the Asus?


The Asus is, for all intents and purposes, a better monitor. That is, if they got their QC issues under control, which I don't think they have.


----------



## KoSoVaR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Noshuru*
> 
> The Asus is, for all intents and purposes, a better monitor. That is, if they got their QC issues under control, which I don't think they have.


Comparing apples to oranges? TN vs IPS?

I've been contemplating the Dell vs the ASUS for quite awhile now. I'm coming from a BenQ XL2430T (TN panel). Unsure of which way to go.. I've had IPS panels in the past, and I've hated, but have adjusted, to the TN panels. Especially coming from using something like the Dell U3011, or a Thunderbolt display, or now the Dell U2715H ...

When compromising colors for performance it makes me sad.


----------



## Darylrese

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KoSoVaR*
> 
> Comparing apples to oranges? TN vs IPS?
> 
> I've been contemplating the Dell vs the ASUS for quite awhile now. I'm coming from a BenQ XL2430T (TN panel). Unsure of which way to go.. I've had IPS panels in the past, and I've hated, but have adjusted, to the TN panels. Especially coming from using something like the Dell U3011, or a Thunderbolt display, or now the Dell U2715H ...
> 
> When compromising colors for performance it makes me sad.


Yeah i have a couple of Dell U2515H's at work and those things are amazing. Just a shame they only do a 60hz variation.

TN is certainly more washed out than IPS but its a good compromise for now. If i was buying again, I'd be looking at the Acer XB271HU because that seems to have better quality than the PG279Q, even if it is an ugly design.


----------



## Noshuru

TN is absolutely not _more washed out_ than IPS. Whether a monitor will look washed out or not depends on the gamma. Anything below 2.2 will look increasingly washed out, the further you get from it.
http://www.cambridgeincolour.com/tutorials/gamma-correction.htm


----------



## KoSoVaR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> Yeah i have a couple of Dell U2515H's at work and those things are amazing. Just a shame they only do a 60hz variation.
> 
> TN is certainly more washed out than IPS but its a good compromise for now. If i was buying again, I'd be looking at the Acer XB271HU because that seems to have better quality than the PG279Q, even if it is an ugly design.


Thing is, I can get the Dell for ~$400 with some eGift coupons I have. Now that is a pretty good price to me comparing the XB271HU and PG279Q. Especially since the Dell is in stock and ready to rumble. The one thing I am worried about though comes from this review: http://www.tftcentral.co.uk/reviews/dell_s2716dg.htm

If you scroll all the way to the bottom the reviewer summarizes pros/cons - with my XL2430T I can setup profiles and hit a little button on my launch control thingy (it's obnoxious, actually, but comes useful) and have a gaming profile and a regular use profile.

Not being able to do that with hardware (not flux.. or nvidia control panel..) automagically is almost a turnoff. But at that price point...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Noshuru*
> 
> TN is absolutely not _more washed out_ than IPS. Whether a monitor will look washed out or not depends on the gamma. Anything below 2.2 will look increasingly washed out, the further you get from it.
> http://www.cambridgeincolour.com/tutorials/gamma-correction.htm


Agreed


----------



## Jay-R

Hi, just noticed something this monitor does when playing Battlefield 4. When I die and the screen changes to the kill cam with the box with the killers info within, the background has vertical lines that run upwards. I have tried to replicate what I see on the desktop with monitor tests but all is perfect. Tried other games (bf3) and if fine so am unsure what might be causing it.

I have included a screen shot that I have enhanced to make it seen easier but will also include an original so see if you can make sense of it.





As I said apart from this the monitor is great and wonder if its the game or sli that is causing it.


----------



## Noshuru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jay-R*
> 
> Hi, just noticed something this monitor does when playing Battlefield 4. When I die and the screen changes to the kill cam with the box with the killers info within, the background has vertical lines that run upwards. I have tried to replicate what I see on the desktop with monitor tests but all is perfect. Tried other games (bf3) and if fine so am unsure what might be causing it.
> 
> I have included a screen shot that I have enhanced to make it seen easier but will also include an original so see if you can make sense of it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As I said apart from this the monitor is great and wonder if its the game or sli that is causing it.


If you can take a software screenshot of it it's not the monitor causing it.


----------



## AdrianIscariot

I've had mine a little while now and think it's a great monitor. Probably the best gaming TN panel there is at the mo, if you are looking for something above 1080p.

With that said I think I'm going to end up returning it. The crawling lines are becoming more obvious to me in more games, and the gamma / colour shift is grating. Not so much in gaming, but it's noticeable in everything else.

Also, people can say that 100% sRGB is the same regardless of TN, IPS, etc...but in my experience the colours on both IPS panels I've tried are simply better than the Dell. It's not night and day, but regardless of the settings I use on this panel I cannot get the same impression of colour depth, and this is doubly true for shift issues. With that said, this monitor is on sale here now for £450 or so, making it around £300 cheaper than the ROG IPS.

Another niggle is the lack of a gamma control on the OSD. Having your carefully set-up calibration returned to awful factory defaults at the whim of a game/app is horrid. Contrast and Brightness really make very little difference. That said, from memory the PG279Q also lacked a gamma control, unless I missed it. But it did look a lot better out of the box.

I'm seriously considering a move to an Acer X34. No sign of the XB271HU and while I want more than 60Hz I can't really tell much difference once you get to around 100Hz. The added immersion from the extra width appeals to me, and it will mean I can get rid of my other monitor (which is still causing me a headache within NCP!) and still be as productive with work. Course it's another jump up in price, and not without issues of its own, but it seems the more recent ones have ironed out some of the earlier problems.


----------



## Noshuru

TN panels don't have a specific 'bad color spectrum' that only a TN will display. If they're in the same gamut, for example sRGB, and they're calibrated similarly, they will display exactly the same colors, regardless of whether it's an IPS panel or a TN panel.
That said, this particular monitor doesn't exactly have the most impressive calibration. If you're looking for a well calibrated TN you should try the PG278Q.


----------



## Jay-R

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Noshuru*
> 
> If you can take a software screenshot of it it's not the monitor causing it.


thanks for the quick reply. so true about not being able to capture it if it was a fault with the monitor. So had a look at a few screen shots on google images and watched some BF4 gameplay and i can see what i am on about in the videos so it must be the game! Mad how I have 100's of hrs playing BF4 and have only noticed it now. I think its prob down to playing with the settings and gamma that has made it more noticeable.

Thanks again


----------



## AdrianIscariot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Noshuru*
> 
> TN panels don't have a specific 'bad color spectrum' that only a TN will display. If they're in the same gamut, for example sRGB, and they're calibrated similarly, they will display exactly the same colors, regardless of whether it's an IPS panel or a TN panel.
> That said, this particular monitor doesn't exactly have the most impressive calibration. If you're looking for a well calibrated TN you should try the MG278Q.


I'm not disputing what you say; clearly you know what you're talking about. However, whether a monitor is capable of displaying great colour isn't the same thing as doing it in practice. Maybe this has more to do with the shift TN panels exhibit rather than the colours themselves? On the Dell usually the top half of the screen looks good, but the quality of the colour deteriorates below the half-way point noticeably. I'm sure the actual colours displayed are not different (from top to bottom), but the perceived colours certainly are. Could this be why IPS panels are generally touted to have 'better colours'?


----------



## Noshuru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AdrianIscariot*
> 
> I'm not disputing what you say; clearly you know what you're talking about. However, whether a monitor is capable of displaying great colour isn't the same thing as doing it in practice. Maybe this has more to do with the shift TN panels exhibit rather than the colours themselves? On the Dell usually the top half of the screen looks good, but the quality of the colour deteriorates below the half-way point noticeably. I'm sure the actual colours displayed are not different (from top to bottom), but the perceived colours certainly are. Could this be why IPS panels are generally touted to have 'better colours'?


Viewing angles are certainly a big factor for people doing color-critical work.
But for the most part it's just that IPS panels in general are more expensive to produce and were historically paired with better components and were also subsequently calibrated better.


----------



## qcktthfm1

I'm coming from BenQ XL2420T, can't comment/complaint about the color







For sure my next 27" 1440P is IPS








Wonder do we have to install the disc driver?



Thank you.


----------



## bur11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *qcktthfm1*
> 
> I'm coming from BenQ XL2420T, can't comment/complaint about the color
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For sure my next 27" 1440P is IPS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wonder do we have to install the disc driver?
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you.


Just ran the installer that came on the CD in box.


----------



## sydo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bur11*
> 
> Just ran the installer that came on the CD in box.


Did you notice any color/vibrancy improvements after installing from the disk? Noticed you got an ICC profile from it?

Not that the colors are bad, they may be a little bland in the desktop environment but as soon as I put up a movie or game the colors and vibrancy is amazing!


----------



## Darylrese

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jay-R*
> 
> Hi, just noticed something this monitor does when playing Battlefield 4. When I die and the screen changes to the kill cam with the box with the killers info within, the background has vertical lines that run upwards. I have tried to replicate what I see on the desktop with monitor tests but all is perfect. Tried other games (bf3) and if fine so am unsure what might be causing it.
> 
> I have included a screen shot that I have enhanced to make it seen easier but will also include an original so see if you can make sense of it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As I said apart from this the monitor is great and wonder if its the game or sli that is causing it.


Hmm that's kind of like pixel inversion. But I'm guessing you screenshot that so I doubt it is?


----------



## Jay-R

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> Yep thats the pixel inversion i have been talking about. You will see it often and its the worst part about this monitor.


The lines I mentioned are not down to the monitor if it was the screen shot i posted would have not picked it up. I have done a pixel inversion tests + many other tests and the monitor has passed my standards. I believed if it was the monitor the same thing that happen in bf4 would happen in bf3 but bf3 is fine. I than watched a few 4k bf4 vids and can clearly see the same thing I mentioned on each video so it has to be the game. My only complaint about this monitor is getting the brightness and colour right so games, movies, pics, browsing all look good with that 1 setting. Proper hard and annoying!


----------



## bur11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sydo*
> 
> Did you notice any color/vibrancy improvements after installing from the disk? Noticed you got an ICC profile from it?
> 
> Not that the colors are bad, they may be a little bland in the desktop environment but as soon as I put up a movie or game the colors and vibrancy is amazing!


I'm now running the .icc profile from tftcentral.co.uk The gamma still seems a bit off though. (colors a bit washed out)


----------



## Leopardi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Noshuru*
> 
> TN panels don't have a specific 'bad color spectrum' that only a TN will display. If they're in the same gamut, for example sRGB, and they're calibrated similarly, they will display exactly the same colors, regardless of whether it's an IPS panel or a TN panel.
> That said, this particular monitor doesn't exactly have the most impressive calibration. If you're looking for a well calibrated TN you should try the PG278Q.


Newer batches of PG278Q have horrible gammas of even 1.5.


----------



## Noshuru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Leopardi*
> 
> Newer batches of PG278Q have horrible gammas of even 1.5.


Huh.
Well, I didn't know that.
What's your source, though?


----------



## Mecyj

I have question: If in NV panel for example BF game, i set G-sync ON, and V-sync OFF, g-sync still work? I just wanna know, g-sync is dependent of v-sync?
And what about refresh?
If i set on windows settings and Nvidia 144Hz refresh, it work independently of g-sync or v-sync is enable/disable?


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mecyj*
> 
> I have question: If in NV panel for example BF game, i set G-sync ON, and V-sync OFF, g-sync still work? I just wanna know, g-sync is dependent of v-sync?
> And what about refresh?
> If i set on windows settings and Nvidia 144Hz refresh, it work independently of g-sync or v-sync is enable/disable?


G-SYNC will work, but there will be no frame rate limit so the game can shoot past 143 FPS and then G-SYNC will disable. This is why it's best to leave both of them ON, since this just makes games switch to V-Sync at 144 FPS, effectively limiting the frame rate. I use these settings in the global panel, for all games.

As for refresh rate, I also leave it at "Highest Refresh Rate available" globally combined with 144 Hz.


----------



## Leopardi

I'm satisfied with my S2716DG using the gamma corrected NCP settings posted before, but I don't quite like the idea of having to rely on NCP, which some games will override... the colors are absolutely horrible without.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Waro*
> 
> And with Nvidia Inspector it isn't possible to override the colour settings made by games too?


So does this force the NCP settings in all games? If it works I'm definitely keeping this monitor.


----------



## Waro

I don't think so, I just asked if it does.


----------



## Leopardi

Well, I just can't get used to this crude washed out image (my 19" 2006 LG TN looks much better color wise, I expected a 2015 monitor with high-end price to look at least as good.) and NCP doesn't work in my most played game, so I guess I'm sending this back, and the long waiting game for better QC IPS or OLED starts... :/


----------



## Noshuru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Leopardi*
> 
> Well, I just can't get used to this crude washed out image (my 19" 2006 LG TN looks much better color wise, I expected a 2015 monitor with high-end price to look at least as good.) and NCP doesn't work in my most played game, so I guess I'm sending this back, and the long waiting game for better QC IPS or OLED starts... :/


You need a color profile.


----------



## majnu

First time venturing into Gsync, so hopefully it lives upto the hype. Mine will be paired with a 980ti and the monitor will replace a Asus VG278H.

I don't expect to notice a huge difference from 120hz to 144hz but I guess I will find out on Tuesday when it hopefully arrives.

Whilst I would love an IPS monitor like the Acer XB271HU, it is just too expensive and I hope that LG makes strides with OLED so that will be my next big upgrade. The Dell is just a sidegrade for me as the only benefit over my current monitor is 1440p, Gsync.

I will need to dig out my i1 display pro and get it calibrated too so will try and post before and after pics.


----------



## Leopardi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Noshuru*
> 
> You need a color profile.


Doesn't work either, and the colors without are just atrocious, as if gamma is around 1.5.


----------



## Noshuru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Leopardi*
> 
> Doesn't work either, and the colors without are just atrocious, as if gamma is around 1.5.


It doesn't work? Sure it works, it will make the color reproduction as accurate as can be. You can't use any random color profile from someone else though, you need to buy your own color calibrator and make an ICC profile that is geared toward _your_ monitor, _your_ circumstances and _your_ setup, not someone else's.


----------



## Leopardi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Noshuru*
> 
> It doesn't work? Sure it works, it will make the color reproduction as accurate as can be. You can't use any random color profile from someone else though, you need to buy your own color calibrator and make an ICC profile that is geared toward _your_ monitor, _your_ circumstances and _your_ setup, not someone else's.


Yeah works in desktop, but not in all games.


----------



## Noshuru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Leopardi*
> 
> Yeah works in desktop, but not in all games.


Yeah, but it works in the majority of them. In the games it doesn't work you can just run in windowed.


----------



## majnu

Have you tried color sustainer? But that isn't a guarantee that it will work with all games.

http://forum.guru3d.com/showthread.php?t=386325
Quote:


> Profiles saved with Windows Color Calibration Tool do not have a vcgt tag that is necessary for the gamma ramps to be loaded into the graphics card LUT, so they cannot be loaded with any software that works in the way dispcalGUI, CPKeeper, MCW, or Color Sustainer works. You will need to use an alternative tool such as QuickGamma to generate such profiles.


----------



## Noshuru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majnu*
> 
> Have you tried color sustainer? But that isn't a guarantee that it will work with all games.
> 
> http://forum.guru3d.com/showthread.php?t=386325


It works in 5 out of the 22 games the author of color sustainer has listed in another thread.


----------



## mbm

cant believe you guys
this monitor is freaking awsome


----------



## majnu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Noshuru*
> 
> It works in 5 out of the 22 games the author of color sustainer has listed in another thread.


Got a link to the thread, I can't seem to find it.

edit
http://forum.guru3d.com/showthread.php?t=387074

well that list is out of date because I tried it in bf3 when I had a Catleap and the .icc profile stuck.


----------



## Noshuru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majnu*
> 
> Got a link to the thread, I can't seem to find it.
> 
> edit
> http://forum.guru3d.com/showthread.php?t=387074
> 
> well that list is out of date because I tried it in bf3 when I had a Catleap and the .icc profile stuck.


Out of date? Some games just aren't included here.


----------



## Peanuts4

Random thing I've noticed. Anyone notice after gaming when you return to your desktop your monitor appears to be way brighter? As if it's still in the games brightness settings?


----------



## Leopardi

Does anyone else have this "IPS glow" on black background when looking at even a slight angle? I'm currently looking at my 9 year old 19" LG TN, and it just doesn't have it.

Also the viewing angles are like infinitely better on this old TN, I have to look at a very extreme angle for the top of the monitor to go dark. I wish the S2716DG was as good in these regards, and had gamma adjustment like this old TN, then it would have been the perfect monitor until OLED.


----------



## Darylrese

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Leopardi*
> 
> Does anyone else have this "IPS glow" on black background when looking at even a slight angle? I'm currently looking at my 9 year old 19" LG TN, and it just doesn't have it.
> 
> Also the viewing angles are like infinitely better on this old TN, I have to look at a very extreme angle for the top of the monitor to go dark. I wish the S2716DG was as good in these regards, and had gamma adjustment like this old TN, then it would have been the perfect monitor until OLED.


You do know this panel is TN, right?

I havent experienced any BLB or massive colour shift. The only downside to this monitor for me is pixel inversion. The rest of it is great.


----------



## Leopardi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> You do know this panel is TN, right?
> 
> I havent experienced any BLB or massive colour shift. The only downside to this monitor for me is pixel inversion. The rest of it is great.


Yeah I know, thats why I was surprised to see this IPS glow in a TN panel







Regarding color shift, even when looking straight, I can see the shift starting from about the middle of the screen, and the top is about half brightness. It feels like staring at some 90's TN prototype when it comes to vertical viewing angles.


----------



## Stars

Thats just how the lcd panels work with backlight. The corners will have some sort of glow depending on the,angle you look at them and panel type. Some will have more visible glow, some will have less, even tn monitors.

Plasma and oled dont have these kind of problems bc they dont use backlight, on the other side they have other issues like burn in etc.

Your old tn might have less glow in corners when looking from an angle prolly because its smaller and it might have more layers on the panel. During the years the tn panels have been tweaked with the ammoint of layers etc. to make them more cost effective to manufacture and so forth. Plus ur old monitor prolly has ccfl backlight, beeing way less bright than recent leds, that might be another reason u see less glow in corners.


----------



## boredgunner

Out of curiosity, has anyone tried to overclock this monitor to 165 Hz or so?


----------



## Noshuru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stars*
> 
> Thats just how the lcd panels work with backlight. The corners will have some sort of glow depending on the,angle you look at them and panel type. Some will have more visible glow, some will have less, even tn monitors.


iPads don't.


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Noshuru*
> 
> iPads don't.


Yes, because it's 10" :-D Would like to see 27" iPad


----------



## igrease

So it has been about 2 weeks now with this monitor and I think I am just going to return it. I'm not really happy with the black levels as it is the worst out of the 3 monitors I have bought. Both of the BenQ 30z monitors had better blacks and less bleed. I will just wait until a 1440p 120/144hz VA panel comes out.


----------



## Noshuru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *igrease*
> 
> So it has been about 2 weeks now with this monitor and I think I am just going to return it. I'm not really happy with the black levels as it is the worst out of the 3 monitors I have bought. Both of the BenQ 30z monitors had better blacks and less bleed. I will just wait until a 1440p 120/144hz VA panel comes out.


Are you sure? Their black levels are pretty comparable, and depending on the mode you choose the S2716DG's black levels can even be better.
http://www.tftcentral.co.uk/reviews/content/dell_s2716dg.htm#colour
http://www.tftcentral.co.uk/reviews/content/benq_xl2730z.htm#colour


----------



## igrease

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Noshuru*
> 
> Are you sure? Their black levels are pretty comparable, and depending on the mode you choose the S2716DG's black levels can even be better.
> http://www.tftcentral.co.uk/reviews/content/dell_s2716dg.htm#colour
> http://www.tftcentral.co.uk/reviews/content/benq_xl2730z.htm#colour


Well regardless of what they say, I can tell you that my particular panel just doesn't have good black levels. My brightness on this monitor is at 26 and I can still see a slightly blueish tint when dark scenes arise and it really annoys me. I had my 30z at 40 brightness and it was still blacker than the Dell. The only reason I returned it was because of bleed in the lower corner and that Freesync doesn't work in fullscreen windowed. So instead of dealing with monitors now I think I'll just return this and buy a 5930x for $200 and be happy until a VA panel comes out.


----------



## Noshuru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *igrease*
> 
> Well regardless of what they say, I can tell you that my particular panel just doesn't have good black levels. My brightness on this monitor is at 26 and I can still see a slightly blueish tint when dark scenes arise and it really annoys me. I had my 30z at 40 brightness and it was still blacker than the Dell. The only reason I returned it was because of bleed in the lower corner and that Freesync doesn't work in fullscreen windowed. So instead of dealing with monitors now I think I'll just return this and buy a 5930x for $200 and be happy until a VA panel comes out.


Did you try changing the modes?


----------



## igrease

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Noshuru*
> 
> Did you try changing the modes?


What modes are you talking about?


----------



## Noshuru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *igrease*
> 
> What modes are you talking about?


Standard mode, FPS mode and whatever your monitor has.


----------



## igrease

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Noshuru*
> 
> Standard mode, FPS mode and whatever your monitor has.


The Dell doesn't come with those modes... As far as I can see the only modes it has is the color modes (standard, warm, cool and Custom). None of which do anything to the backlight.


----------



## Noshuru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *igrease*
> 
> The Dell doesn't come with those modes... As far as I can see the only modes it has is the color modes (standard, warm, cool and Custom). None of which do anything to the backlight.


Well, I really don't know, then. It should have black levels like every other TN. Don't know what to tell ya.


----------



## Outcasst

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Out of curiosity, has anyone tried to overclock this monitor to 165 Hz or so?


Anything above 144 just gives a black screen for me.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Outcasst*
> 
> Anything above 144 just gives a black screen for me.


Ouch. Not really surprising though. It's weird that the current G-SYNC IPS 1440p monitors have 165 Hz overclocking capability and no TN monitor does. TN can make much better use of 165 Hz due to the faster response times.


----------



## Peanuts4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peanuts4*
> 
> Working with a good guy now "James". Going to send me a replacement with a waybill I was freaked out I'd have to pay to send this thing back. I have faith in their tech support now unlike their customer support and online chat tech support. Definitely call them ASAP if you have issues or dead pixels. Buying monitors scare me after I had to return 3 Samsungs and this was a good chunk of change for me. This thing had 0 light bleed from what I could tell I really hope the next is the same except w/out the dead pixel and disappointment. Hopefully all goes well, I'll update you guys with this process as someone going forward might be in the same boat.
> 
> Anyone seriously though whats a good balance between brightness and contrast cause I feel like I'm staring at the sun. I'm still confused why this thing even has an option to change response time from anything but fast. Is there a good game or anything I can do to see the benefits of G-sync? I didn't buy this monitor just because it had G-sync.


Just an update. After I was told they were sending out my replacement I received notification that they are still reviewing my under review...... Not sure if they are just waiting me out on a return window or what.

***When you guys say click on the top of a browser and drag it left and right do you guys get kinda like white trails next to the words?*** Is this normal for these monitors?


----------



## Shadowarez

Weird thats like that garbage company rog tactics wouldnt expect that from dell. Though i used dell preferred accoint it took awhile to recive my wifes christmas gift it was approved but under review for like 32 days lol. I talked with em after waiting so ling they cancelled order redid it for me on spot got computer in 3 days so not sure what to say.


----------



## Darylrese

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peanuts4*
> 
> Just an update. After I was told they were sending out my replacement I received notification that they are still reviewing my under review...... Not sure if they are just waiting me out on a return window or what.
> 
> ***When you guys say click on the top of a browser and drag it left and right do you guys get kinda like white trails next to the words?*** Is this normal for these monitors?


That happens when you ENABLE 'FAST' mode which is not recommended.

Overall, i do like this monitor and it would certainly tie me over until a good quality IPS comes along but if i could return it and try my luck on a XB271HU i probably would due to the pixel inversion. Unfortunately, my supplier wouldn't accept pixel inversion as a 'fault'


----------



## HunterKen7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> That happens when you ENABLE 'FAST' mode which is not recommended.


Yes, I get that white ghosting on black text while smooth scrolling text in a browser. I will double check later and make sure it isn't on fast mode. I'm positive I am on normal mode.


----------



## crispice

I noticed some transparent or inverse ghosting with ULMB enabled. No issue with g-sync or ulmb disabled (besides it being much more blurry without ulmb of course!). I notice it especially on the blurbusters test UFO.

That's just a minor issue compared to some color banding I'm seeing on this monitor though. I'll post a pic later, but it is definitely the monitor since I notice it in some spots when I plug my xbox one in hdmi.

It is most apparent on the steam games window. It just looks like blocks of different grays instead of a smooth gradient. I notice it on some splash screens, menus, etc. mostly on blues and grays. I don't really notice it during gaming or videos, but in certain menus, websites, splash screens, it is really noticeable. Never had this problem on any other monitor, had an Alienware AW2310 before this. Is this normal or a defect?


----------



## majnu

My .icc Profile
https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B5cNNyJqRoXXZFhXTlVTTVMxOXc/view?usp=sharing

Measurement Instrument
i1Display Pro

OSD:
Brightness 31%
Contrast 75%
Colour>Preset Modes>Custom Colour>R 97%, G 99%, B 96%

NCP
2560x1440p Gsync On, Vsync On, 144HZ
Colour Depth: Highest 32bit
Output Colour Depth 8bpc
Output format: RGB
Dynamic Range: Full

sRGB
94% coverage

Gamma
2.2 Office and Web Environment

Whitepoint
6500K

Contrast Ratio
873:1

Measured Luminance
122 cd/m²

Black Point Luminance
0.1427 cd/m²

Average ΔE*00
0.33

I have also noticed ghosting whilst browsing forums. Scroll up and down a page with lots of text and you can notice black ghosting appear under the letters. Doesn't matter if response time is set to Fast or Normal.


----------



## Peanuts4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> That happens when you ENABLE 'FAST' mode which is not recommended.
> 
> Overall, i do like this monitor and it would certainly tie me over until a good quality IPS comes along but if i could return it and try my luck on a XB271HU i probably would due to the pixel inversion. Unfortunately, my supplier wouldn't accept pixel inversion as a 'fault'


Should fast mode be disabled for gaming? Any other settings advice?

I feel like the brightness stays high after getting out of a game, any idea how to change that?


----------



## Darylrese

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peanuts4*
> 
> Should fast mode be disabled for gaming? Any other settings advice?
> 
> I feel like the brightness stays high after getting out of a game, any idea how to change that?


Yeah i believe the advice is just not to enable FAST mode on the OSD at all. When i do, it causes severe ghosting.

I have noticed a couple of games when launched change the wallpaper and discard the ICC profile settings and fail to revert back once closed. Project CARs is the worst for this. I have to set my wallpaper back up each time i play it. Not a massive deal but weird behavior indeed.

As for calibration, i have used TFT Centrals settings, except changing the brightness to 35%. Looks great to me.


----------



## 95birdman

I just got mine in today. I'm using TFTCentral's ICC profile, and OSD: 65% Brightness and 75% contrast, Standard color preset. It looks incredible. I came from a VG248QE with the anti-glare film removed. I would like to have my gloss back, but I still think the colors on the Dell are improved over the Asus.

Add me to the list of another perfect QC delivery. No noticeable BLB or dead pixels.


----------



## crispice

Here is what I was talking about with the steam games window. Is this a monitor defect or is it the developers? Because I took a print screen and looked on my TV, and it still has banding, but just not quite as much.


----------



## AdrianIscariot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crispice*
> 
> Here is what I was talking about with the steam games window. Is this a monitor defect or is it the developers? Because I took a print screen and looked on my TV, and it still has banding, but just not quite as much.


Yeah I've got a little unwanted banding, too. I believe it's a side-effect of my settings. There's a banding test on the Lagom LCD site that says as much IIRC.

Going to try the ICC majnu posted (cheers, buddy!) as while I'm happy with mine it seems f.lux cannot use an icc/icm created with either Windows calibration software or Colour Profile Keeper. The result is whenever I use f.lux it defaults back to the standard colour profile, which has a gamma of around 1.5. Tried TFT Centrals icc but honestly their gamma setting looks awful on my monitor, too.

No glow on mine, but I have recently installed a bias light and feel this has helped black levels a bit. Cost me a total of £9 and was well worth doing.


----------



## Leopardi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crispice*
> 
> Here is what I was talking about with the steam games window. Is this a monitor defect or is it the developers? Because I took a print screen and looked on my TV, and it still has banding, but just not quite as much.


I had the same on S2716DG, but no banding on U2312HM, except a faint line or two when really squeezing and trying to look for them. It's the overly bright gamma revealing them.


----------



## Darylrese

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Leopardi*
> 
> I had the same on S2716DG, but no banding on U2312HM, except a faint line or two when really squeezing and trying to look for them. It's the overly bright gamma revealing them.


Yes mine is the same in steam. Don't know if its banding on this monitor or if its the steam design.


----------



## AdrianIscariot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majnu*
> 
> My .icc Profile
> https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B5cNNyJqRoXXZFhXTlVTTVMxOXc/view?usp=sharing
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Measurement Instrument
> i1Display Pro
> 
> OSD:
> Brightness 31%
> Contrast 75%
> Colour>Preset Modes>Custom Colour>R 97%, G 99%, B 96%
> 
> NCP
> 2560x1440p Gsync On, Vsync On, 144HZ
> Colour Depth: Highest 32bit
> Output Colour Depth 8bpc
> Output format: RGB
> Dynamic Range: Full
> 
> sRGB
> 94% coverage
> 
> Gamma
> 2.2 Office and Web Environment
> 
> Whitepoint
> 6500K
> 
> Contrast Ratio
> 873:1
> 
> Measured Luminance
> 122 cd/m²
> 
> Black Point Luminance
> 0.1427 cd/m²
> 
> Average ΔE*00
> 0.33
> 
> 
> 
> I have also noticed ghosting whilst browsing forums. Scroll up and down a page with lots of text and you can notice black ghosting appear under the letters. Doesn't matter if response time is set to Fast or Normal.


I'd love to take your ICC profile for a spin; I can't use the ones I've created via NCP (using Color Profile Keeper to save as a CPK file) or Windows Calibrator with f.lux, which is a bit of a pain! The link advised me that I didn't have permission at the moment, though.









Also guys, would some of you mind doing this quick and easy test for gamma shift? Aside from the pixel inversion (which bothers me to varying degrees based on what I'm doing) this is the main issue I have with this (otherwise awesome) monitor. On mine the test reveals I have drastic shift, but I'm just wondering whether this is more than normal or just par for the course with a TN panel of this size. I think that the reason we cannot attain the same kind of colour reproduction as a good IPS panel is primarily down to this shift.

http://www.lagom.nl/lcd-test/viewing_angle.php

Pop that bad boy in full screen and have a look to see if the word 'lagom' blends into the background. I get a weird 'V' shape of blend. The middle of lines 9 and 10 are almost blended, but aside from that the word 'lagom' is visible. From the centre up the colour shifts from silver to blue, and from the centre down it gradually becomes more red. On my (cheap and pretty naff) IPS the word isn't ever completely blended, but does not shift in colour at all. It's running with its factory calibration too, so I'm sure that could be improved.


----------



## HunterKen7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crispice*
> 
> Here is what I was talking about with the steam games window. Is this a monitor defect or is it the developers? Because I took a print screen and looked on my TV, and it still has banding, but just not quite as much.


Don't even worry about that that. That is steams design.


----------



## majnu

@AdrianIscariot Can you access it now?

If not I will need to re-upload from Drive.

I made another profile last night for watching movies that gives better blacks at the sacrifice of giving a lower whitepoint. Howerver the contrast ratio is higher and has a 0.01% more gamut in the srgb coloursopace. When I am at home I will upload that one too.

I get no blending on that test but I am looking at my screen from 0 degrees at which I will always view it at. As for colour shift it does exist, I've noticed it. However that is only for solid colours which whilst gaming I will never notice. If your purpose is to have a colour critical screen then IPS will be a better choice.


----------



## majnu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HunterKen7*
> 
> Don't even worry about that that. That is steams design.


agree, I get that too although it is slightly less jarring with a calibrated screen.


----------



## h3lp

hows 980 / 980 ti SLI working with g-sync and 144 hz? everything fine? anyone who have SLI tell me pls


----------



## HunterKen7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *h3lp*
> 
> hows 980 / 980 ti SLI working with g-sync and 144 hz? everything fine? anyone who have SLI tell me pls


It works amazingly well.......when the game you are playing supports it. SLI has nothing to do with the monitor, really.


----------



## AdrianIscariot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *h3lp*
> 
> hows 980 / 980 ti SLI working with g-sync and 144 hz? everything fine? anyone who have SLI tell me pls


The only thing you need to be aware of is that it's not possible to run DSR, G-Sync and SLI simultaneously. At least, that's what I've heard! I've also had some horrid problems with Star Wars Battlefront when I use resolution scaling. But come to think of it...that is effectively the same net result as DSR, so maybe that is why. I'll test more tonight.

Edit: Nope. G-Sync disabled and FPS is still all over the place. Sits at 80 then dips to 55, 65, 30, back to 80 for a bit then the process continues. This is with me remaining stationary in-game!

Another Edit: Result! It was the previous (359.06) driver that was to blame. Did a clean install of the newest one and Battlefront is now superb. SLI is working very well - went from 48fps to 90fps in my test location at 4K with everything on Ultra but no AA. So that's another game where I can reach a level of visual fidelity with SLI that isn't possible with a single card.

Slightly OT (as this applies to all monitors I guess) but I'm finding SLI more of a chore than it was with my old 780s. Going to put the rest in spoilers so as not to clutter this thread with loads of OT babble!


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Ever since I installed the 980 Tis NCP has been playing up (taking forever to load 3D Settings, locking me out of adjusting anything if I connected multiple monitors on one GPU etc). Then there seem to be more and more games that simply don't support SLI (or provide pretty bad scaling).

So far, the ONLY games I use SLI in are the Witcher 3 (takes me from ~60 to ~80fps, so although the scaling isn't great it is definitely worth it) and in Project CARS, where SLI let's me go up an AA-setting (from DS4X to DS6X) and retain slightly more FPS (around 80 with worst weather effects etc enabled).

Edit: Star Wars Battlefront is now in this list too. Might well be the best-looking game I've played, and it's so smooth on this monitor. Still not convinced 4K is worth the framerate hit, but I'll probably settle on something like 3K with good AA and retain 100+ fps as a nice balance. But yeah, score for SLI now that Nvidia have released a new driver!

Black Ops 3 and Fallout 3 don't benefit from SLI for one reason or another, but the main issue with SLI really is how competent a single 980 Ti is at 1440p. The Witcher 3 is the only game that isn't completely playable without SLI at native res and all options dialled up to the max. Star Wars and Project CARS don't need the second card but do benefit from it by allowing either much higher AA or greater resolution whilst retaining roughly the same high framerate. Everything else I play is just fine on a single card.


----------



## crispice

Thanks for the replies all. I don't think it's gamma or color profile with regards to the banding though, because I notice it a little in some screens with an Xbox One plugged in as well.

Come to think of it I mostly notice it on 1080p or lower source material. Maybe its just crappy source material, and the higher res (among other things) on this monitor make it more apparent?

Also just want to say I tried some GTA V with g-sync and it is great, crazy smooth. And I had a 120hz monitor before this! Also watched some 4K videos, they look great, very close to 4K, especially for a 27" Also no QC issues, no dead pixels, no noticeable BLB or clouding. Great monitor overall.


----------



## Darylrese

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AdrianIscariot*
> 
> I'd love to take your ICC profile for a spin; I can't use the ones I've created via NCP (using Color Profile Keeper to save as a CPK file) or Windows Calibrator with f.lux, which is a bit of a pain! The link advised me that I didn't have permission at the moment, though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also guys, would some of you mind doing this quick and easy test for gamma shift? Aside from the pixel inversion (which bothers me to varying degrees based on what I'm doing) this is the main issue I have with this (otherwise awesome) monitor. On mine the test reveals I have drastic shift, but I'm just wondering whether this is more than normal or just par for the course with a TN panel of this size. I think that the reason we cannot attain the same kind of colour reproduction as a good IPS panel is primarily down to this shift.
> 
> http://www.lagom.nl/lcd-test/viewing_angle.php
> 
> Pop that bad boy in full screen and have a look to see if the word 'lagom' blends into the background. I get a weird 'V' shape of blend. The middle of lines 9 and 10 are almost blended, but aside from that the word 'lagom' is visible. From the centre up the colour shifts from silver to blue, and from the centre down it gradually becomes more red. On my (cheap and pretty naff) IPS the word isn't ever completely blended, but does not shift in colour at all. It's running with its factory calibration too, so I'm sure that could be improved.


I have done this for you.

Yes when i go full screen, it does show the top few rows to be silver / white and from around row 5 or 6 it starts to get more red and visible.

Tbh colour shift is no massive issue for me as once im using my PC, i'm always in the same position more or less. I don't notice the shift much and it doesn't bother me. Its 'normal' for TN but i guess i have only used IPS once or twice. Viewing angels are not an issue for me either as i look head on with my monitor at all times.

Don't get me wrong, i know IPS is superior in every way but its just not ready for gaming yet. All high end IPS gaming panels suck, hence why i chose this monitor as a stop gap.


----------



## majnu

I'm creating a profile for gaming that has a higher luminance 140cd/m2 what that means is that it will be slightly brighter. If all goes well I shall post it tomorrow if anyone is interested. Also the BF3 venice unleshed beta goes live tomorrow so I'll be playing that in the afternoon.


----------



## qcktthfm1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *h3lp*
> 
> hows 980 / 980 ti SLI working with g-sync and 144 hz? everything fine? anyone who have SLI tell me pls


780SLI
Fallout4 with G-Sync, framerate still jumps all over, but smoother than without.
cod ghost/cod aw, not much different, 80-90 locked.


----------



## AdrianIscariot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> I have done this for you.
> 
> Yes when i go full screen, it does show the top few rows to be silver / white and from around row 5 or 6 it starts to get more red and visible.
> 
> Tbh colour shift is no massive issue for me as once im using my PC, i'm always in the same position more or less. I don't notice the shift much and it doesn't bother me. Its 'normal' for TN but i guess i have only used IPS once or twice. Viewing angels are not an issue for me either as i look head on with my monitor at all times.
> 
> Don't get me wrong, i know IPS is superior in every way but its just not ready for gaming yet. All high end IPS gaming panels suck, hence why i chose this monitor as a stop gap.


Yeah I'm in a very similar position. Not getting anywhere with the supplier regarding a replacement PG279Q but I need to call them again tomorrow. I'm just going to ask for a refund I think, I'm fed up with the Asus lottery! The Dell has really grown on me, to the point where I think I'd actually feel a bit sad returning it!

Thanks for trying that test - lets me know that there's nothing 'wrong' with this one - just an inherent flaw of TN. I don't notice it at all while gaming, but it does rear its head when I'm doing web development. Thing is, compared to the glow on the current fast IPS screens I would choose gamma shift any day. Mine seems okay in terms of pixel inversion (I think I've noticed it once or twice, but the Lagom test doesn't reveal anything unusual) and the bleed I had initially on the bottom has corrected itself somehow. IPS colours are still flat-out better, no question, but as I'm using f.lux a lot now exact colour reproduction has lost a little importance in my book!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majnu*
> 
> I'm creating a profile for gaming that has a higher luminance 140cd/m2 what that means is that it will be slightly brighter. If all goes well I shall post it tomorrow if anyone is interested. Also the BF3 venice unleshed beta goes live tomorrow so I'll be playing that in the afternoon.


Yes please! I'm a sucker for profiles, I love tinkering but have no equipment besides my aging eyeballs for judging the results of my calibrations! As mentioned earlier another massive benefit is that I could use a 'proper' ICC with f.lux, but it won't read from an ICC created by Windows Calibrator or anything involving NCP. So that would really help me out!


----------



## Mads1

Has anyone got the u2715h and the s2716dg that they can show a side by side pic , as i want these two for gaming and photoshop stuff.


----------



## majnu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AdrianIscariot*
> 
> Yes please! I'm a sucker for profiles, I love tinkering but have no equipment besides my aging eyeballs for judging the results of my calibrations! As mentioned earlier another massive benefit is that I could use a 'proper' ICC with f.lux, but it won't read from an ICC created by Windows Calibrator or anything involving NCP. So that would really help me out!


Ok I deleted the previous link, This one is more thorough and a good general all round profile

https://drive.google.com/folderview?id=0B5cNNyJqRoXXNTZMTHMxdHQ0MUk&usp=sharing

or https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B5cNNyJqRoXXTXNRN1pXTjctUFU (Has better sRGB coverage) This is what I am using.

Settings, .icc, my panel uniformity, sRGB map and measurement report are all in the folder.

You may find this profile better for movies if you like deeper blacks

https://drive.google.com/folderview?id=0B5cNNyJqRoXXZUZUelNPX3JMRHc&usp=sharing

I did try 140cdm2 and I didn't like personally but will upload and update this post when I create the folder later in the day.

https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B5cNNyJqRoXXR0VpOHdpdkdBTHc

Final Edit - See post
http://www.overclock.net/t/1577511/anyone-else-excited-for-the-dell-s2716dg-monitor/1300#post_24739386

For my last pofile


----------



## Darylrese

It is a real shame we cant use calibrated ICC profiles in gaming. They only benefit desktop applications and some software.

Would love to see my games with the colour profile i have set.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> It is a real shame we cant use calibrated ICC profiles in gaming. They only benefit desktop applications and some software.
> 
> Would love to see my games with the colour profile i have set.


For gaming you can use ReShade 3D LUTs.


----------



## majnu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> For gaming you can use ReShade 3D LUTs.


Do we know which games require a 3D lut with Reshade or is it a case of trial and error?

I can create a 3D lut from my profile as the process seems simple enough


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majnu*
> 
> Do we know which games require a 3D lut with Reshade or is it a case of trial and error?
> 
> I can create a 3D lut from my profile as the process seems simple enough


With a calibrated monitor I'd use ReShade 3D LUTs for every game. @MonarchX is far more knowledgeable about this however.


----------



## majnu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> With a calibrated monitor I'd use ReShade 3D LUTs for every game. @MonarchX is far more knowledgeable about this however.


Cool will get one made. I mainly play BF3 on Windows 10 every day.


----------



## Cirice

I just joined this club! I have the monitor for a couple of hours now and out of the box i was thinking, they forgot to install the colors... But after a bit of tweaking and trying out some of the ICC profiles that are trown around here, I'm seriously impressed with this beast. Colors are awesome now and the game i tried, GTA V, runs super smooth. Definitely a step up from gaming on a normal monitor. I am coming from a 23" Asus IPS btw, still a great monitor, but the Dell blows it away!
It's a September model for those who want to know.


----------



## Lausbub78

Hello everyone.

I got this Monitor for a few days now. I'm allright with the Colours after some tweaking. I have found no dead pixels,there is barely any Backlight bleeding that I noticed. Seems like I got a good example.
However I found something very annoying what I researched as inverse ghosting,if I'm not mistaken. I'm mostly doing Flightsims and can see the issue arise a lot with moving objects on a bright background, like a Plane infront of a Cloud or with the blue sky as background.It looks like a faint, blueish trail behind the object. I haven't noticed anything like that on my 4 years old Screen,which is a TN panel aswell. Maybe the higher resolution on the Dell makes it more noticable too.
It is really disturbing and I'm about to send the Monitor back for refund (I can give it back within 14 days with no reason) just for that ,while it's otherwise great.
Except there is a way to reduce the ghosting?Hm,maybe I just got a bad example in this regard...but I'm not up for any kind of lottery,if I send it back I won't get another one .
I have tried different cables and monitor settings, it got a bit better but the picture was just too dark then.The Response Time is set to Normal. I will try a new Display driver ,as the one I'm using is pretty old but I doubt it will help much.


----------



## Nukemaster

You can try to turn down the overdrive a bit to see if it helps.

Too much overdrive leading to overshoot is the downside of making faster screens.

Many users wills top seeing it after a while as well.


----------



## AdrianIscariot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majnu*
> 
> Ok I deleted the previous link, This one is more thorough and a good general all round profile
> 
> https://drive.google.com/folderview?id=0B5cNNyJqRoXXNTZMTHMxdHQ0MUk&usp=sharing
> 
> Settings, .icc, my panel uniformity, sRGB map and measurement report are all in the folder.
> 
> I did try 140cdm2 and I didn't like personally but will upload and update this post when I create the folder later in the day.
> 
> Edit
> 
> https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B5cNNyJqRoXXR0VpOHdpdkdBTHc


Thanks very much, this is really valuable.

I've been using it for an hour or so, and while it is very different from my usual settings I am beginning to like it. As with the TFT Central one I felt the colours were rather washed out initially, and gamma seemed to me to be too low. However, I did notice that it seems to be able to produce 'more' colours. For example, the contrast test on the Lagom site looks way better - with clear separation between each band. I did notice that gamma (according to that site) was around 1.9 on my monitor. I used this site for my calibrations (2.2) so that would explain why this profile appears a little more washed out. There also seems to be less banding with this profile.

I played a quick game of Battlefront (so happy SLI is working properly now!) and definitely had more visibility in the darker areas. Which is odd, as I thought these profiles had no impact on games. Guess I need to test more. I'm going to keep this profile for a few days and see if I get used to it. I'm starting to think my previous profile was oversaturated in terms of colour, which got me closer to that pop you get with 'IPS colours' but at the expense of detail.


----------



## majnu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cirice*
> 
> I just joined this club! I have the monitor for a couple of hours now and out of the box i was thinking, they forgot to install the colors... But after a bit of tweaking and trying out some of the ICC profiles that are trown around here, I'm seriously impressed with this beast. Colors are awesome now and the game i tried, GTA V, runs super smooth. Definitely a step up from gaming on a normal monitor. I am coming from a 23" Asus IPS btw, still a great monitor, but the Dell blows it away!
> It's a September model for those who want to know.


Which profile did you use? Those pictures are very vibrant which is good for gaming I guess but it's not neutral.

The force awakens pic has a lot of white saturation and black crush compared to the wallpaper I downloaded to compare against mine. I know it's all personal preference but the cloth around her arm looks whiteish and doesn't match the rest of the outfit. Her face looks tanned/pinkish and not slightly dirty with perspiration that I am seeing .Additionally there are hints of purple towards the top and bottom of the outfit.

The bb8 is way oversaturated and it looks like you used a flash camera and the colours are bleeding into each other.

The background folliage looks black and there is no separation in the shadows.

I understand that accurate colours appear dull to people but I am just making you aware that it doesn't look right to me.


----------



## crispice

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lausbub78*
> 
> Hello everyone.
> 
> I got this Monitor for a few days now. I'm allright with the Colours after some tweaking. I have found no dead pixels,there is barely any Backlight bleeding that I noticed. Seems like I got a good example.
> However I found something very annoying what I researched as inverse ghosting,if I'm not mistaken. I'm mostly doing Flightsims and can see the issue arise a lot with moving objects on a bright background, like a Plane infront of a Cloud or with the blue sky as background.It looks like a faint, blueish trail behind the object. I haven't noticed anything like that on my 4 years old Screen,which is a TN panel aswell. Maybe the higher resolution on the Dell makes it more noticable too.
> It is really disturbing and I'm about to send the Monitor back for refund (I can give it back within 14 days with no reason) just for that ,while it's otherwise great.
> Except there is a way to reduce the ghosting?Hm,maybe I just got a bad example in this regard...but I'm not up for any kind of lottery,if I send it back I won't get another one .
> I have tried different cables and monitor settings, it got a bit better but the picture was just too dark then.The Response Time is set to Normal. I will try a new Display driver ,as the one I'm using is pretty old but I doubt it will help much.


You didn't mention if you are using G-Sync, ULMB, or neither. That would play a pretty big role in this. Maybe your drivers are too old and you don't have those settings? Also what graphics card are you using, does it support g-sync or ulmb? I would try the game with g-sync, then ulmb, then with both off and see how it looks because it varies game to game.


----------



## Pereb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majnu*
> 
> Which profile did you use? Those pictures are very vibrant which is good for gaming I guess but it's not neutral.
> 
> The force awakens pic has a lot of white saturation and black crush compared to the wallpaper I downloaded to compare against mine. I know it's all personal preference but the cloth around her arm looks whiteish and doesn't match the rest of the outfit. Her face looks tanned/pinkish and not slightly dirty with perspiration that I am seeing .Additionally there are hints of purple towards the top and bottom of the outfit.
> 
> The bb8 is way oversaturated and it looks like you used a flash camera and the colours are bleeding into each other.
> 
> The background folliage looks black and there is no separation in the shadows.
> 
> I understand that accurate colours appear dull to people but I am just making you aware that it doesn't look right to me.


His camera could be oversaturating the colors.


----------



## Noshuru

I wouldn't use other people's ICC profiles. Different setups will respond a lot differently.


----------



## crispice

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Noshuru*
> 
> I wouldn't use other people's ICC profiles. Different setups will respond a lot differently.


Doesn't hurt to try them, sometimes they are better. Plus not everyone has to equipment or expertise to do it themselves! I just tried majnu's and I think it is great, beats the TFTcentral one. Isn't quite as deep black, but can differentiate in the shadows much better, plus purples and grays are more accurate. Looks very close to IPS to me.


----------



## Lausbub78

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nukemaster*
> 
> You can try to turn down the overdrive a bit to see if it helps.
> 
> Too much overdrive leading to overshoot is the downside of making faster screens.
> 
> Many users wills top seeing it after a while as well.


Thanks for the Reply. Will give it a try ,if it's possible to tune Overdrive on the Monitor. I'm not much into Monitors in general, usually I only upgrade every few years. The Dell was the most expensive one I ever bought though. Did some research,and the Dell seemed to be the best option with all the faulty Asus and Acers with similar specs around.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crispice*
> 
> You didn't mention if you are using G-Sync, ULMB, or neither. That would play a pretty big role in this. Maybe your drivers are too old and you don't have those settings? Also what graphics card are you using, does it support g-sync or ulmb? I would try the game with g-sync, then ulmb, then with both off and see how it looks because it varies game to game.


I'm using a EVGA GTX 970 ,driver version is 344.75. I have G-Sync enabled, haven't tried ULMB yet,honestly haven't thought about that it could have something to do with those different modes beeing enabled or disabled. Will do several tests with and without those settings tomorrow.

Thanks for all the advices.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lausbub78*
> 
> Thanks for the Reply. Will give it a try ,if it's possible to tune Overdrive on the Monitor. I'm not much into Monitors in general, usually I only upgrade every few years. The Dell was the most expensive one I ever bought though. Did some research,and the Dell seemed to be the best option with all the faulty Asus and Acers with similar specs around.
> I'm using a EVGA GTX 970 ,driver version is 344.75. I have G-Sync enabled, haven't tried ULMB yet,honestly haven't thought about that it could have something to do with those different modes beeing enabled or disabled. Will do several tests with and without those settings tomorrow.
> 
> Thanks for all the advices.


Unfortunately even with response time set to "Normal" it has a noticeable amount of inverse ghosting, based on TFTCentral's review. If you can find a way to tweak the overdrive do so. Also you might want to try ULMB instead. Who knows, it might have less.


----------



## crispice

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lausbub78*
> 
> Thanks for the Reply. Will give it a try ,if it's possible to tune Overdrive on the Monitor. I'm not much into Monitors in general, usually I only upgrade every few years. The Dell was the most expensive one I ever bought though. Did some research,and the Dell seemed to be the best option with all the faulty Asus and Acers with similar specs around.
> I'm using a EVGA GTX 970 ,driver version is 344.75. I have G-Sync enabled, haven't tried ULMB yet,honestly haven't thought about that it could have something to do with those different modes beeing enabled or disabled. Will do several tests with and without those settings tomorrow.
> 
> Thanks for all the advices.


No problem. I would definitely update driver too, that one is over a year old. There might have been some fixes related to g-sync in that time. Also not every game works with g-sync perfectly, although most do. So I would give no g-sync and vsync a try, and try that with or without ulmb as well. Don't forget you have to enable ULMB in drivers then on the monitor OSD as well.


----------



## DMatthewStewart

No. Couldn't be less excited. I do appreciate the thread and the update. I'm just not excited for any monitor right now. I'm on 1080 @144hz and the price was right. So far, the next step up is way too expensive. My monitor was under $300. Any high refresh rate 1440 is at least double. Why? And that won't last when people start eating up 4K monitors. So I'm waiting.


----------



## Nukemaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lausbub78*
> 
> Thanks for the Reply. Will give it a try ,if it's possible to tune Overdrive on the Monitor. I'm not much into Monitors in general, usually I only upgrade every few years. The Dell was the most expensive one I ever bought though. Did some research,and the Dell seemed to be the best option with all the faulty Asus and Acers with similar specs around.
> I'm using a EVGA GTX 970 ,driver version is 344.75. I have G-Sync enabled, haven't tried ULMB yet,honestly haven't thought about that it could have something to do with those different modes beeing enabled or disabled. Will do several tests with and without those settings tomorrow.
> 
> Thanks for all the advices.


Overdrive is an option in the monitor. They call it Response Time. If you are on Fast it would explain the inverted ghosting. Normal is the normally recommended setting for most users(it will still have some overshoot).


----------



## Cirice

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majnu*
> 
> Which profile did you use? Those pictures are very vibrant which is good for gaming I guess but it's not neutral.
> 
> The force awakens pic has a lot of white saturation and black crush compared to the wallpaper I downloaded to compare against mine. I know it's all personal preference but the cloth around her arm looks whiteish and doesn't match the rest of the outfit. Her face looks tanned/pinkish and not slightly dirty with perspiration that I am seeing .Additionally there are hints of purple towards the top and bottom of the outfit.
> 
> The bb8 is way oversaturated and it looks like you used a flash camera and the colours are bleeding into each other.
> 
> The background folliage looks black and there is no separation in the shadows.
> 
> I understand that accurate colours appear dull to people but I am just making you aware that it doesn't look right to me.


The pictures are taken with my iPhone, and it's a little less vibrant irl. I'm using tftcentral's icc atm. Still tweaking.. Any recommendations on which ICC profile i could use best? I have no equipment to calibrate properly, so that's the only way to get as close as perfect it can be.


----------



## crispice

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DMatthewStewart*
> 
> No. Couldn't be less excited. I do appreciate the thread and the update. I'm just not excited for any monitor right now. I'm on 1080 @144hz and the price was right. So far, the next step up is way too expensive. My monitor was under $300. Any high refresh rate 1440 is at least double. Why? And that won't last when people start eating up 4K monitors. So I'm waiting.


You aren't wrong. I probably wouldn't pay full price for this monitor, but I got it pretty cheap because I know a manager at a retail store







. Also you can utilize store warranties so you can bring it back and get a 4k 144hz when they come out







. This monitor was $550 on cyber monday which wasn't too bad.

Also don't underestimate 1440p, it is a big difference from 1080p. It's about the same difference between 720p and 1080p. Even Blu-Ray's look noticeably worse now after watching some 4K videos. Also going to need a hell of a lot of graphics horsepower to run games over 60fps in 4k on current titles. I'm waiting for the next series of graphics cards first tbh, you would need to drop $1000+ for top of the line SLI atm.

(also having the g-sync module adds about $100 to the price)


----------



## majnu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pereb*
> 
> His camera could be oversaturating the colors.


It is possible but not to that extent. Even mine shows some variation between what I see on the monitor and the picture I posted but the difference is only slightly of with colours, not detail and saturation.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cirice*
> 
> The pictures are taken with my iPhone, and it's a little less vibrant irl. I'm using tftcentral's icc atm. Still tweaking.. Any recommendations on which ICC profile i could use best? I have no equipment to calibrate properly, so that's the only way to get as close as perfect it can be.


Unfortunately the best way is to calibrate it yourself as each panel has variations. However I appreciate that not everyone has tools to do this so it's just a case of trying different profiles posted on the internet.
If it looks good for you then stick with it. AVforums UK have made a good video on how to tweak settings but that is for TVs, but what their videos show very well is what to look for in a picture when viewing a calibrated image vs one that isn't

For me atleast I think that your picture is missing a lot of detail.

Anyway here is the AVF video


----------



## DMatthewStewart

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crispice*
> 
> You aren't wrong. I probably wouldn't pay full price for this monitor, but I got it pretty cheap because I know a manager at a retail store
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Also you can utilize store warranties so you can bring it back and get a 4k 144hz when they come out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . This monitor was $550 on cyber monday which wasn't too bad.
> 
> Also don't underestimate 1440p, it is a big difference from 1080p. It's about the same difference between 720p and 1080p. Even Blu-Ray's look noticeably worse now after watching some 4K videos. Also going to need a hell of a lot of graphics horsepower to run games over 60fps in 4k on current titles. I'm waiting for the next series of graphics cards first tbh, you would need to drop $1000+ for top of the line SLI atm.
> 
> (also having the g-sync module adds about $100 to the price)


See, on sale is a different story. That is when I get tempted. And another temptation is that my work computer is 1440p, and I occasionally watch movies and play games on that computer, so youre right, its like a whole new world. But when you say that the difference between 1080 and 1440 is the same as going from 720 to 1080...uh, thats a stretch for me. I'll tell you why: In order to have 720p look good at all your screen size has to be fairly small. If you put 720p on a 24" monitor (or rather a tv) and 1080 on a 24" monitor its worlds apart. Now, I have one of the few 24" 1440p monitors at work. And while its a nice jump its nowhere near the difference between 720 to 1080 on the same screen size. Its one of the reasons why its nearly impossible to find a 720p at 24". You can find tv's with those specs but I havent seen monitors in that size and res for a very long time. 720p is fine up to 18". Just like 1080p is fine up to 23-24". Once you get to 27" the best option is to have 1440p at a minimum. Ever see the larger 1080p monitors? Like 40" and up? They look terrible. They look like 720p in the 23" range. Its probably good that I didnt see this thread with enough money on my debit card to buy it. Because this couldve easily been a justified impulse buy.

Im also waiting for the next series of gpu's. My cards do great right now. I almost got a Fury X. But after careful consideration, help from CrazyElf (and reading some things Mahigan wrote), I realize there is no reason to upgrade. I was even debating getting a Kingpin just to play around with. But for what? $800+ is a little much for a card that is getting bested by a 290x in DX12. Plus, as you know, the next gen cards will be here so soon that it doesnt make sense to spend any $$ on the current gen cards. My Lightnings still beat or tie the latest 390x's. And Ive already invested in water blocks. I really need to be blown away to give those up now. And I havent been blown away yet

Youre right about needing serious horsepower for 4k. If Im not mistaken though, the current 980Ti will run 4k ok (single card) and so will the Fury X. But youre probably like me, youre just not blown away yet...not enough to make a purchase of a new gpu.


----------



## killswitch73

ive just ordered one of these in the uk for £430 . i got the x34 and im on my 2nd screen from 2 different etailers , this x34 is going back next week due to faults and being sent a used customer return.

Ive now took the plunge in the dell but i love the ultra wide of the x34 and plan on buying another 2 x dells .

my set up is as follows

5960x @4.5ghz watercooled (but only really use 4ghz for m ost things)

2x 980ti sc (ek blocks)

16gb ddr4 3000mhz

i know i may have to turn down the settings but is there a compromise that redusing the res to lower than 7680x1440p to maybe 5760x1440p and still have games on max settings getting the desired 60fps . or even doing the res to that of the x34 to 3440x1440 , as at that res and on max setings im getting well over 100fps in some older games like battlefiled 4 im getting 160fps . project cars with AA turned off and with vsync off im getting 130-145fps . with a gpu 100hz overclock and cpu at 4.0ghz . boost on gpu is 1417 . this can be pushed way further though as under water the whole system while gaming is around 48-54c and this is with the 8 fans on the 2 quad rads at 900rpm .and dual ddc pump on 30% .







the screen in the pic is my 40in 4K philips which i think is just too big for gaming .

i actually got an overlcock on it at 75hz and it max games out at 75hz no problems but after tasting gsync with the x34 i cant go back .


----------



## majnu

updated post http://www.overclock.net/t/1577511/anyone-else-excited-for-the-dell-s2716dg-monitor/1220#post_24732249

contains another profile that has a closer to 6500k whitepoint. but gamma 2.8 It looks fab! I've called it Dell Movies but try it for every day use and see what you think.

Don't dismiss these profiles or any other profile members have made, give your eyes time to adjust (1 hour minimum) before deciding whether you like it or not


----------



## HunterKen7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lausbub78*
> 
> Hello everyone.
> 
> I got this Monitor for a few days now. I'm allright with the Colours after some tweaking. I have found no dead pixels,there is barely any Backlight bleeding that I noticed. Seems like I got a good example.
> However I found something very annoying what I researched as inverse ghosting,if I'm not mistaken. I'm mostly doing Flightsims and can see the issue arise a lot with moving objects on a bright background, like a Plane infront of a Cloud or with the blue sky as background.It looks like a faint, blueish trail behind the object. I haven't noticed anything like that on my 4 years old Screen,which is a TN panel aswell. Maybe the higher resolution on the Dell makes it more noticable too.
> It is really disturbing and I'm about to send the Monitor back for refund (I can give it back within 14 days with no reason) just for that ,while it's otherwise great.
> Except there is a way to reduce the ghosting?Hm,maybe I just got a bad example in this regard...but I'm not up for any kind of lottery,if I send it back I won't get another one .
> I have tried different cables and monitor settings, it got a bit better but the picture was just too dark then.The Response Time is set to Normal. I will try a new Display driver ,as the one I'm using is pretty old but I doubt it will help much.


I know what you are talking about. I see this mostly when smooth scrolling a webpage that has black text on light background (this forum for example). You can see a white trail of the text behind the black text. I have yet to see anything like this in game though. I'm sure its there, but not as obvious. I am set to Normal speed.


----------



## AdrianIscariot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majnu*
> 
> updated post http://www.overclock.net/t/1577511/anyone-else-excited-for-the-dell-s2716dg-monitor/1220#post_24732249
> 
> contains another profile that has a closer to 6500k whitepoint. It looks fab! I've called it Dell Movies but try it for every day use and see what you think.
> 
> Don't dismiss these profiles or any other profile members have made, give your eyes time to adjust (1 hour minimum) before deciding whether you like it or not


Another nice Christmas present - thanks! I've been using the previous one for a few hours now and I prefer it to my old settings. Looking forward to trying these new ones out in due course!


----------



## michaelius

What equipment do you need to calibrate screen yourself ?

Can this be done without spending crapload of money ?


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *michaelius*
> 
> What equipment do you need to calibrate screen yourself ?
> 
> Can this be done without spending crapload of money ?


You don't have to spend a crapload.

http://www.amazon.com/X-Rite-CMUNDIS-ColorMunki-Display/dp/B0055MBQOM

I've never calibrated a display personally though, so you might want to talk to those who have.


----------



## Noshuru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majnu*
> 
> updated post http://www.overclock.net/t/1577511/anyone-else-excited-for-the-dell-s2716dg-monitor/1220#post_24732249
> 
> contains another profile that has a closer to 6500k whitepoint. but gamma 2.8 It looks fab! I've called it Dell Movies but try it for every day use and see what you think.
> 
> Don't dismiss these profiles or any other profile members have made, give your eyes time to adjust (1 hour minimum) before deciding whether you like it or not


2.8? You know how gamma works, yeah?


----------



## Leopardi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *michaelius*
> 
> What equipment do you need to calibrate screen yourself ?
> 
> Can this be done without spending crapload of money ?


Buying expensive calibration equipment for a gaming monitor to create color profiles that do not work with games, doesn't seem like a reasonable investment.


----------



## Noshuru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Leopardi*
> 
> Buying expensive calibration equipment for a gaming monitor to create color profiles that do not work with games, doesn't seem like a reasonable investment.


You can always send it back after calibrating


----------



## BrightShadow

So I've been following this thread (read every message) and the thread at hardforum, and every review anyone has written or recorded about this monitor, because I got one for Xmas (and knew in advance). Now that I have this monitor, I have spent hours messing with gamma/brightness/contrast because almost any adjustment of those things causes bad color banding for me, especially in GTA 5 which does use whatever color profile or NCP setting you setup. If I leave the washed out look it starts with, then almost no color banding, but if I adjust it, it gets very noticeable.

Has this been a problem for others, or do you guys think my monitor is defective? Aside from this, it has no dead pixels, no dust, and some minimal light bleed along the bottom middle. Color banding is more distracting than washed out colors (which can also be distracting in some situations), but all in all it makes me wonder if the monitor is really worth putting up with. I want to love this monitor, but it just doesn't work to work with me lol.

By the way I have been using the lagom gradient page for my customizing, with in game tests as well.
Also I want to add that I am used to IPS displays, (previous monitor is a dell ultrasharp 24 inch) and when trying out the old monitor when the color banding started, I noticed it had color banding too, but far less noticeable than the gamma adjusted gaming monitor (about the same if I leave the colors washed out).


----------



## Vesimas

Just assembled the new rig on the test bench, waiting for cooling parts, so i also tested the S2716DG. Atm i can just say 0 dead/always on pixels







Dind't touch anything on the osd, i only ran one session of Heaven Benchmark and it blew my mind compared to my old Samsung 24" Full HD


----------



## AdrianIscariot

@BrightShadow

I've had this monitor for a little while and also have some colour banding issues. It is noticeable on the Lagom test page, but for me I've only actually observed banding when playing once. I find it is less obtrusive when using 'realistic' settings (such as those posted by Majnu) than when I use more colour-rich settings.

Personally I find the gamma shift to be more of an issue (although it's basically irrelevant when gaming). I've also come across some artifacts related to pixel inversion. Aside from these, I can't think of any other issues. Compared to other high-refresh gaming monitors I personally feel it has the least concerning faults, especially when you factor in cost.

I guess ultimately you are the only one who can decide if you can accept it or not. Have a good go with the profiles here and maybe try to tweak one for yourself too. Also beware of the Lagom gamma page. I adjusted mine based on that and it came up considerably darker than any other properly calibrated profile that I've tried since!

Finally, I had a fair bit of BLB all the way along the bottom of my screen. It's since disappeared altogether, hopefully you may find the same thing happens!


----------



## BrightShadow

I've tried all the ICC profiles people have posted, and find that while they improve gamma, they all introduce banding. Some games are more obvious then others, GTA 5 being a prime example. I can notice slight gamma shift from the top and bottom of the monitor, but of course that's to be expected, but it's not really noticeable so far except on the desktop where icons near the bottom look more washed out then the ones at the top. The washed out colors can be noticeable in games sadly, when you're in an already light scene, and things just look too light. I have a feeling I just need to keep using it and get used to it.

Also I wanted to mention that last night I noticed a sort of glitch. I was messing around with the ULMB feature, which when enabled darkens and over all alters the gamma/colors of the monitor somewhat. I found that if I disabled ULMB and enabled g-sync after playing with it, it remained in its darker look, which was more gamma correct. I would hate to have to go into ULMB, adjust brightness, then go back to g-sync every time I wanted to use the display, but doing so does seem to improve things. Ill have to keep messing with it.


----------



## AdrianIscariot

Interesting. I know that there is a little bug whereby the brightness does not correct itself after using ULMB, TFT Central's review explains it quite well.

ULMB is not something I actually use, but I'll have an experiment tonight as I want to try Majnu's new profiles!

I suppose moving from a good IPS to any TN is going to introduce some issues. For me I need over 60Hz and frankly the available IPS equivalents of this monitor are mostly garbage due to seemingly non-existent QC. So while I accept the picture is simply not as good as an IPS it does have good uniformity and no massive glow / BLB issues - which I found much more distracting than either slightly washed-out colours / colour banding or gamma shift!

All that said I'd jump on a Dell IPS version of this in a heartbeat if the QC was decent!

Edit: Loving the 'Movie' profile that Majnu uploaded - strikes a great balance between colour and detail. My old one was over-saturated (had vibrant colour but missed detail) and the first profile I tried that Majnu created was the opposite for me - great detail but with slightly wash-out colour. The movie one, so far, seems ideal.


----------



## BrightShadow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AdrianIscariot*
> 
> All that said I'd jump on a Dell IPS version of this in a heartbeat if the QC was decent!


Right, assuming the price was good. Those QC issues are a big reason why I went with this monitor, and I have to say, the overall lack of people complaining about dead pixels or other issues (dust/BLB) is a huge and welcome improvement to this class of monitor. Also one thing I want to also mention, my Dell IPS takes like 5 sec to warm up before the screen turns on once your hit the power button, whereas this new dell gaming monitor instantly jumps to life when you turn it on.

Also about the ULMB, I had never used it before so I was curious to try it, and I felt like having such a high refresh rate, tearing wouldn't be a big issue, but going from g-sync to non g-sync, I could instantly notice the tearing (even if it was less pronounced).


----------



## TheWhiteStig

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Leopardi*
> 
> Buying expensive calibration equipment for a gaming monitor to create color profiles that do not work with games, doesn't seem like a reasonable investment.


Why wouldn't the profile work with games? It should work with every application you throw at it.


----------



## BrightShadow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheWhiteStig*
> 
> Why wouldn't the profile work with games? It should work with every application you throw at it.


Some games will override the color settings of the computer when run, and some even forget to revert your settings back to what you had them at. Which games do this, I am not sure, but this issue has a long history sadly.


----------



## Lausbub78

Hello everyone,

So I installed the newest Nvidia Driver 361.41 today and did some extensive testing. Ghosting is not as noticable anymore to a point where in many cases I have to look very hard for it. So far so good, I will keep the Dell because even though if I would get another kind of Monitor I'm pretty sure it would have different issues that would bother me. I have to admit I'm a bit picky when I get something new until I adjusted to it. And I just can not go back to lower resolutions anymore now, the higher resolution is awesome.

Thanks to all for reading and answering my earlier posts.


----------



## Noshuru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BrightShadow*
> 
> So I've been following this thread (read every message) and the thread at hardforum, and every review anyone has written or recorded about this monitor, because I got one for Xmas (and knew in advance). Now that I have this monitor, I have spent hours messing with gamma/brightness/contrast because almost any adjustment of those things causes bad color banding for me, especially in GTA 5 which does use whatever color profile or NCP setting you setup. If I leave the washed out look it starts with, then almost no color banding, but if I adjust it, it gets very noticeable.
> 
> Has this been a problem for others, or do you guys think my monitor is defective? Aside from this, it has no dead pixels, no dust, and some minimal light bleed along the bottom middle. Color banding is more distracting than washed out colors (which can also be distracting in some situations), but all in all it makes me wonder if the monitor is really worth putting up with. I want to love this monitor, but it just doesn't work to work with me lol.
> 
> By the way I have been using the lagom gradient page for my customizing, with in game tests as well.
> Also I want to add that I am used to IPS displays, (previous monitor is a dell ultrasharp 24 inch) and when trying out the old monitor when the color banding started, I noticed it had color banding too, but far less noticeable than the gamma adjusted gaming monitor (about the same if I leave the colors washed out).


Any ICC profile will invariably introduce some banding with Nvidia GPUs. You can download the program that is linked in that post to test it.


----------



## TheWhiteStig

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BrightShadow*
> 
> Some games will override the color settings of the computer when run, and some even forget to revert your settings back to what you had them at. Which games do this, I am not sure, but this issue has a long history sadly.


Ah, that's too bad. I was thinking of buying a Spyder5 colorimeter but now after reading this I might not.


----------



## Noshuru

It's best to just get a monitor that is calibrated well out of the box.
I'm eagerly awaiting TFTcentrals review.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Noshuru*
> 
> It's best to just get a monitor that is calibrated well out of the box.
> I'm eagerly awaiting TFTcentrals review.


Their review of the S2716DG? Or am I missing something?

http://www.tftcentral.co.uk/reviews/dell_s2716dg.htm


----------



## TheWhiteStig

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Noshuru*
> 
> It's best to just get a monitor that is calibrated well out of the box.
> I'm eagerly awaiting TFTcentrals review.


There is a tool which deals with this phenomenon though.
http://www.guru3d.com/files-details/color-sustainer-download.html
http://forums.guru3d.com/showthread.php?t=386325


----------



## Noshuru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Their review of the S2716DG? Or am I missing something?
> 
> http://www.tftcentral.co.uk/reviews/dell_s2716dg.htm


Oh, the XB271HU. I'm active in multiple threads, so I get confused sometimes.


----------



## Noshuru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheWhiteStig*
> 
> There is a tool which deals with this phenomenon though.
> http://www.guru3d.com/files-details/color-sustainer-download.html
> http://forums.guru3d.com/showthread.php?t=386325


Sure, but it doesn't do it for all games. 5 out of the 22 games he has listed will not accept an outside ICC profile. As for the others, some of them require additional launch commands or config changes, and it's just too much hassle to go and find all that stuff for every game you play. Moreover, if you have an Nvidia card, applying a color profile will result in color banding due to the 8 bit LUT they use.


----------



## Gigantoad

NVidia really doesn't like color calibration. Not sure why, they are usually at the forefront with such things. I'm wondering, is there a software that let's you use some color calibration device and letting you change the monitor controls for manual calibration as good as possible? Could at least get the colors more or less right and then on top you could still use software for getting to 100%, but at least the monitor itself would be natively set as close as possible and the difference would be much smaller if an icc profile cannot load.


----------



## Noshuru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gigantoad*
> 
> NVidia really doesn't like color calibration. Not sure why, they are usually at the forefront with such things. I'm wondering, is there a software that let's you use some color calibration device and letting you change the monitor controls for manual calibration as good as possible? Could at least get the colors more or less right and then on top you could still use software for getting to 100%, but at least the monitor itself would be natively set as close as possible and the difference would be much smaller if an icc profile cannot load.


That's already part of the process of calibrating your monitor with most programs. You try to get as far as possible with the monitor settings and then you use ICC profiles.


----------



## majnu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Noshuru*
> 
> Sure, but it doesn't do it for all games. 5 out of the 22 games he has listed will not accept an outside ICC profile. As for the others, some of them require additional launch commands or config changes, and it's just too much hassle to go and find all that stuff for every game you play. Moreover, if you have an Nvidia card, applying a color profile will result in color banding due to the 8 bit LUT they use.


When I had a 7850 I found the colours for AMD more richer, many people online tend to agree also.

edit - after a quick googlefu this shows a comparison and banding is obvious with nvidia

http://pokde.net/pokde-blog/nvidia-gtx-titan-vs-amd-r9-290x-image-quality-comparison/#prettyPhoto


----------



## Gigantoad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Noshuru*
> 
> That's already part of the process of calibrating your monitor with most programs. You try to get as far as possible with the monitor settings and then you use ICC profiles.


Not to my knowledge. My Spyder 5 calibrates software-only, except for the brightness which it does prompt me to adjust on my monitor.


----------



## Noshuru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gigantoad*
> 
> Not to my knowledge. My Spyder 5 calibrates software-only, except for the brightness which it does prompt me to adjust on my monitor.


Try dispcal.


----------



## BrightShadow

I believe the Witcher 3 is a game that overrides the ICC, but because its a well polished game, it has it's own built in gamma setting. I find lowering it to the minimum works best, which arguably makes me think there's something wrong with what Dell built here (and to be totally fair Dell didn't actually make the panels themselves).

All this being said, The option is there, and after setting it the experience is amazing... so it's hard to really complain. These monitors are geared towards people who are more on the cutting edge, and I think it's assumed that people who are on the cutting edge, know a great deal about technical aspects of things, and thus can deal with these 'minor' issues.


----------



## Noshuru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BrightShadow*
> 
> which arguably makes me think there's something wrong with what Dell built here


There's something wrong with it insofar that its stock gamma is lower than 2.2. Quite a bit, actually, if I recall correctly.


----------



## Noshuru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majnu*
> 
> When I had a 7850 I found the colours for AMD more richer, many people online tend to agree also.
> 
> edit - after a quick googlefu this shows a comparison and banding is obvious with nvidia
> 
> http://pokde.net/pokde-blog/nvidia-gtx-titan-vs-amd-r9-290x-image-quality-comparison/#prettyPhoto


Please link to the specific images so I can compare.
Either way, one reason that the image quality was bad in the Nvidia images was this.
Otherwise there should be no banding present, since the monitor will only use the GPUs LUT if you're using an ICC profile. There's no banding for me when I'm not using one, but as soon as I apply one it becomes obvious.


----------



## majnu

click on the image in the link


----------



## Noshuru

Forget it, I figured out how the site works. I don't see any difference between the images, and neither does the author seem to ...


----------



## michaelius

8 bit panel will always have small banding after changing ICC profile that's why you never find them in displays designed for graphics.

I'm using tftcentral profile and so far only have banding on steam background haven't seen one in any game I've played so far.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Noshuru*
> 
> Forget it, I figured out how the site works. I don't see any difference between the images, and neither does the author seem to ...


Nvidia has HDMI default setting at limited while AMD has full - I wonder how many conspiracy theories come from this.


----------



## Gigantoad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Noshuru*
> 
> Try dispcal.


Ah, good to know. After some reading and setting up it is now calibrating in Dispcal. And indeed the first step was setting color on the monitor directly. Excellent, thanks


----------



## Waro

It sounds like the display only has banding when using an ICC profile, am I understanding you correctly?


----------



## BrightShadow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Waro*
> 
> It sounds like the display only has banding when using an ICC profile, am I understanding you correctly?


The truth is, all monitors have it to more or less degree, and the issue here is that adjusting gamma on this monitor makes it visible to a greater degree then you would normally see on an IPS monitor despite this one being an 8-bit panel, great enough that it catches your eye in games/images that don't handle lighting well. And to be fair, a lot of this does have to do with the game companies not putting in dithering to remove potential banding, and also it needs to be said that some game developers do in fact do this and their games have no banding.

So essentially blame game developers if you see it in your game. The dithering can be applied to images too, which once dithered look perfect.

Edit: Just want to add that once I noticed the banding, and swapped cables back to my IPS, I noticed the banding there too now that I was looking for it, but because the obviousness of it was less (and not even hugely less), it never caught the eye like this one does.


----------



## Noshuru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BrightShadow*
> 
> The truth is, all monitors have it to more or less degree, and the issue here is that adjusting gamma on this monitor makes it visible to a greater degree then you would normally see on an IPS monitor despite this one being an 8-bit panel, great enough that it catches your eye in games/images that don't handle lighting well. And to be fair, a lot of this does have to do with the game companies not putting in dithering to remove potential banding, and also it needs to be said that some game developers do in fact do this and their games have no banding.
> 
> So essentially blame game developers if you see it in your game. The dithering can be applied to images too, which once dithered look perfect.


Huh? You seem to be conflating a whole bunch of stuff here ...
First off all, what panel the monitor is using has no bearing on whether there will be banding or whether there will not be banding. Secondly, there's no banding to be removed by game companies by way of dithering. That's all on the GPU's LUT, in the case of Nvidia--and only if you're using an ICC profile--only being 8-bit, rather than 10-bit.

See this post:
http://forums.guru3d.com/showpost.php?p=4740861&postcount=599


----------



## TheWhiteStig

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Noshuru*
> 
> Sure, but it doesn't do it for all games. 5 out of the 22 games he has listed will not accept an outside ICC profile. As for the others, some of them require additional launch commands or config changes, and it's just too much hassle to go and find all that stuff for every game you play. Moreover, if you have an Nvidia card, applying a color profile will result in color banding due to the 8 bit LUT they use.


Do you think there's a way to manually calibrate a display trough the RGB sliders while using a colorimer to most accurately match real colours? Or would this be a waste of time since the calibration software may be doing more than adjusting RGB and gamma, therefore you can never match it's quality trough adjusting OSD settings?


----------



## Noshuru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gigantoad*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Noshuru*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Gigantoad*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Noshuru*
> 
> That's already part of the process of calibrating your monitor with most programs. You try to get as far as possible with the monitor settings and then you use ICC profiles.
> 
> 
> 
> Not to my knowledge. My Spyder 5 calibrates software-only, except for the brightness which it does prompt me to adjust on my monitor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Try dispcal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ah, good to know. After some reading and setting up it is now calibrating in Dispcal. And indeed the first step was setting color on the monitor directly. Excellent, thanks
Click to expand...


----------



## majnu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gigantoad*
> 
> Ah, good to know. After some reading and setting up it is now calibrating in Dispcal. And indeed the first step was setting color on the monitor directly. Excellent, thanks


looking forward to seeing your results. Can you run a verification and post the html file to google drive also once the calibration is done?
Additionally after it has created a .icc profile there will be a popup window like the picture below, can you post that also?



Thanks


----------



## BrightShadow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Noshuru*
> 
> Secondly, there's no banding to be removed by game companies by way of dithering.


Here is a link to a pdf document that goes over types of dithering shader effects that could be implemented in a software to correct banding. This is the type of thing that game companies could be using in their games, and as I said before, some actually do.

http://loopit.dk/banding_in_games.pdf


----------



## Gigantoad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majnu*
> 
> looking forward to seeing your results. Can you run a verification and post the html file to google drive also once the calibration is done?
> Additionally after it has created a .icc profile there will be a popup window like the picture below, can you post that also?
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks


Sure, I have a PG279Q though, not this Dell. Sorry that was probably not clear, I'm following this thread along with the Acer and Asus









Here goes nothing:



You'll have to download the html file: https://drive.google.com/folderview?id=0B8lnLx9OTme4NFd5ck1IeUtXZjA&usp=sharing


----------



## BrightShadow

Testing out various games, I discovered that Farcry 4 utilizes dithering to combat banding. I could not see any banding, but looking closer to the screen, I could see the dithering happening in the form of random noise. At a normal distance from the screen, the noise was invisible but so is banding.

More and more I think I will be keeping this monitor. It really preforms quite well actually all things considered. I found for my monitor the best settings so far (for color) were obtained with NCP instead of the ICC profiles people have posted.
*
OSD:*

Same settings as TFT Central
25 Brightness
75 Contrast
Custom color: 97 Red, 99 Green, 96 Blue
*nVidia Control Panel:*

Gamma set to 0.78
Digital Vibrance 55%


----------



## Kinaesthetic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BrightShadow*
> 
> Testing out various games, I discovered that Farcry 4 utilizes dithering to combat banding. I could not see any banding, but looking closer to the screen, I could see the dithering happening in the form of random noise. At a normal distance from the screen, the noise was invisible but so is banding.
> 
> More and more I think I will be keeping this monitor. It really preforms quite well actually all things considered. I found for my monitor the best settings so far (for color) were obtained with NCP instead of the ICC profiles people have posted.
> 
> *OSD:*
> 
> Same settings as TFT Central
> 25 Brightness
> 75 Contrast
> Custom color: 97 Red, 99 Green, 96 Blue
> *nVidia Control Panel:*
> 
> Gamma set to 0.78
> Digital Vibrance 55%


Yeah....I don't mean to be a debbie downer, but those settings, while they might be vibrant colors, aren't going to remotely be accurate colors. You WILL need a colorimeter to accurately calibrate your monitor. It is just impossible to do manually. And you should strive for accuracy first, because that affects everything you do on your computer. Ranging from viewing and editing photos, content creation, and content consumption.

Even though something like the Colormunki Display might seem like a lot of money, they get surprisingly used quite often. Because even after proper calibration, color values drift over time. And your monitor will need to be recalibrated. Calibration isn't a one and done deal. @Leopardi and @michaelius , you really should invest in proper calibration devices too. It is worth every penny.


----------



## BrightShadow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kinaesthetic*
> 
> Yeah....I don't mean to be a debbie downer, but those settings, while they might be vibrant colors, aren't going to remotely be accurate colors.


How can you be so sure? I have a dell ultrasharp IPS right next to this TN, and I have spent hours and hours messing around to get just the right settings for it to look good. If it's accurate enough by eyesight that you cannot tell the difference, then its accurate. Anything beyond that is just perfectionism. Plus on TN panels like this, there will always be the vertical shift issue at play as well, so the whole screen is never perfect from the POV of the user. Enjoyment is after all the goal, so don't be so quick to judge someone else's enjoyment. (And to be fair, I doubt you actually tried my settings yourself)

Edit: Plus I got the idea to add the vibrancy from TFT, they use the same 55% that I do.


----------



## majnu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gigantoad*
> 
> Sure, I have a PG279Q though, not this Dell. Sorry that was probably not clear, I'm following this thread along with the Acer and Asus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here goes nothing:
> 
> 
> 
> You'll have to download the html file: https://drive.google.com/folderview?id=0B8lnLx9OTme4NFd5ck1IeUtXZjA&usp=sharing


Thanks

Had a look at your measurement report and noticed some things that you can do to improve your calibration. These are just tips taken from reading sourceforge forum and Youtube.
Quote:


> Why Contrast Ratio Is Important
> With a wider range between black and white, a monitor is capable of deeper, richer colors with more visible details in shadows and highlights. This is particularly important if the monitor is being used for photo or video editing, graphic design, watching movies or even playing video games. Essentially, any application where being able to detect small differences in color and brightness will benefit from a higher contrast ratio


Your static contrast ratio is low for a IPS display.(742:1) TFT Central got theirs to (989:1)
Your black luminance is also a bit high (0.1821) TFT Central (0.12) Even mine is lower and I have a ****ty TN panel (0.1376)
I assume that you ticked 6500K under calibration settings and not as measured
Also you didn't run any colour correction which is WLED for your backlight.

It's entirely your call if you want to run the calibration again, but if you do I will leave some instructions

- Let your panel warm up for an hour minimum before running calibration
- In Displaycal v3.0.6.0 go to options> reset video card gamma table
- On your monitor reset to factory defaults
- In Displaycal Settings chose Office and Web (D65 Gamma 2,2)
- Ensure the display box shows your monitor
- Mode box is LCD generic
- Click white level and black level drift compensation
- Correction box chose Spectral: LCD White LED IPS (WLED AC LG Samsung)

- Calibration TAB Observer - CIE 1931 (default)
- Whitepoint will show 6500K and Tone curve will show Gamma 2.2 (leave them on default for now)
- Calibration Speed (low)
- Whitelevel Custom 120cd/m2

- Profiling TAB (xyz+matrix)
- DO NOT tick black point compensation. This won't show if advanced settings is not enabled.
- Testchart Auto-Optimized
- Amount of patches is up to you. More patches the accurate it will be. I chose the maximum which can take several hours

- NV control panel
2560x1440p Gsync On, Vsync On, 144HZ
Colour Depth: Highest 32bit
Output Colour Depth 8bpc
Output format: RGB
Dynamic Range: Full

- Go to tools measure display device uniformity and select 3X3 and press okay. This is just so you know where to place the spyder. Place your spyder on middle of screen at eye level and tilt monitor back slightly so that the spyder makes good contact. Once done cancel out.

- Click calibrate and profile and start measurement
- Adjust brightness/contrast so that is slightly over 120 (125) as when you change rgb settings it will lower luminiance.
- Adjust rgb, get it as close as possible to the target as that is your whitepoint.
- Once your white level and whitepoint is as close as you can get and the numbers are all green, stop measurement and close the window.

- Go back to the calibration TAB
- Change whitepoint to as measured ref daylight. You want your hardware to measure whitepoint and not let the software mess around with it again.
- Leave Tone curve to as Gamma 2.2 (default)
-Change white level to as measured.

- Click calibrate and profile
You can start measurement again just to confirm that the whitepoint and white level hasn't deviated. If everything is tickity boo, then stop measurement and start calibration.


----------



## Gigantoad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majnu*
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Had a look at your measurement report and noticed some things that you can do to improve your calibration. These are just tips taken from reading sourceforge forum and Youtube.
> Your static contrast ratio is low for a IPS display.(742:1) TFT Central got theirs to (989:1)
> Your black luminance is also a bit high (0.1821) TFT Central (0.12) Even mine is lower and I have a ****ty TN panel (0.1376)
> I assume that you ticked 6500K under calibration settings and not as measured
> Also you didn't run any colour correction which is WLED for your backlight.
> 
> It's entirely your call if you want to run the calibration again, but if you do I will leave some instructions
> 
> - Let your panel warm up for an hour minimum before running calibration
> - In Displaycal v3.0.6.0 go to options> reset video card gamma table
> - On your monitor reset to factory defaults
> - In Displaycal Settings chose Office and Web (D65 Gamma 2,2)
> - Ensure the display box shows your monitor
> - Mode box is LCD generic
> - Click white level and black level drift compensation
> - Correction box chose Spectral: LCD White LED IPS (WLED AC LG Samsung)
> 
> - Calibration TAB Observer - CIE 1931 (default)
> - Whitepoint will show 6500K and Tone curve will show Gamma 2.2 (leave them on default for now)
> - Calibration Speed (low)
> - Whitelevel Custom 120cd/m2
> 
> - Profiling TAB (xyz+matrix)
> - DO NOT tick black point compensation. This won't show if advanced settings is not enabled.
> - Testchart Auto-Optimized
> - Amount of patches is up to you. More patches the accurate it will be. I chose the maximum which can take several hours
> 
> - NV control panel
> 2560x1440p Gsync On, Vsync On, 144HZ
> Colour Depth: Highest 32bit
> Output Colour Depth 8bpc
> Output format: RGB
> Dynamic Range: Full
> 
> - Go to tools measure display device uniformity and select 3X3 and press okay. This is just so you know where to place the spyder. Place your spyder on middle of screen at eye level and tilt monitor back slightly so that the spyder makes good contact. Once done cancel out.
> 
> - Click calibrate and profile and start measurement
> - Adjust brightness/contrast so that is slightly over 120 (125) as when you change rgb settings it will lower luminiance.
> - Adjust rgb, get it as close as possible to the target as that is your whitepoint.
> - Once your white level and whitepoint is as close as you can get and the numbers are all green, stop measurement and close the window.
> 
> - Go back to the calibration TAB
> - Change whitepoint to as measured ref daylight. You want your hardware to measure whitepoint and not let the software mess around with it again.
> - Leave Tone curve to as Gamma 2.2 (default)
> -Change white level to as measured.
> 
> - Click calibrate and profile
> You can start measurement again just to confirm that the whitepoint and white level hasn't deviated. If everything is tickity boo, then stop measurement and start calibration.


Oh very interesting. Thanks for the write up, will definitely try that stuff. Most of these things I haven't done or didn't know. I calibrated mine to 135 luminance simply because that seemed pleasing to my eyes in conjunction with my room lighting. Then changing RGB values until they showed the green text changed luminance so I adjusted brightness on the monitor again to get it to 135. Is that not the general idea?

Also if I choose maximum patches the estimated time is like 21h


----------



## BrightShadow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BrightShadow*
> 
> *
> OSD:*
> 
> Same settings as TFT Central
> 25 Brightness
> 75 Contrast
> Custom color: 97 Red, 99 Green, 96 Blue
> *nVidia Control Panel:*
> 
> Gamma set to 0.78
> Digital Vibrance 55%


Some more messing around and I've changed the custom color to simply the monitor's warm option (which isn't quite warm enough), and further reduced gamma to 0.58.
Basically a bit more color banding, for more correct gamma.


----------



## majnu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gigantoad*
> 
> Oh very interesting. Thanks for the write up, will definitely try that stuff. Most of these things I haven't done or didn't know. I calibrated mine to 135 luminance simply because that seemed pleasing to my eyes in conjunction with my room lighting. Then changing RGB values until they showed the green text changed luminance so I adjusted brightness on the monitor again to get it to 135. Is that not the general idea?
> 
> Also if I choose maximum patches the estimated time is like 21h


Yes that's the general idea. If you have a well lit room then a higher luminance is fine.

21 hours? Should be around 5-7'ish iirc.

It's entirely up to you how accurate and close to perfect you want your display to be, takes time which is the only downside.







If you are happy with your calibration just stick with it but it would bug me to death


----------



## Deska

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majnu*
> 
> https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B5cNNyJqRoXXTXNRN1pXTjctUFU (Has better sRGB coverage) This is what I am using.


Can u upload this profile but without gamma change?


----------



## majnu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deska*
> 
> Can u upload this profile but without gamma change?


What do you mean by no gamma change?

Anyway, I need to enjoy this monitor now rather than stare at colour patches all day.









I cannot get it better than this so this will be the last profile from me.

https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B5cNNyJqRoXXLVdmeEZaRlhvZmc

Improvements from previous profile is even more accurate gamma at 2.2 higher up the scale and better greyscale balance.

If you wish you can add no more than 56% digital vibrance from nvidia control panel which will give you a picture like this:



Desktop picture looks better as there isn't any white crush on BB8.

If one person has benefited from this profile then it was worth the effort.


----------



## Deska

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majnu*
> 
> What do you mean by no gamma change?
> 
> Anyway, I need to enjoy this monitor now rather than stare at colour patches all day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I cannot get it better than this so this will be the last profile from me.
> 
> https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B5cNNyJqRoXXLVdmeEZaRlhvZmc
> 
> Improvements from previous profile is even more accurate gamma at 2.2 higher up the scale and better greyscale balance.
> 
> If you wish you can add no more than 56% digital vibrance from nvidia control panel which will give you a picture like this:
> 
> 
> 
> Desktop picture looks better as there isn't any white crush on BB8.
> 
> If one person has benefited from this profile then it was worth the effort.


nvm, great job dude!


----------



## Gigantoad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majnu*
> 
> Yes that's the general idea. If you have a well lit room then a higher luminance is fine.
> 
> 21 hours? Should be around 5-7'ish iirc.
> 
> It's entirely up to you how accurate and close to perfect you want your display to be, takes time which is the only downside.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you are happy with your calibration just stick with it but it would bug me to death


Don't know what's going on, it's been running for 5:45 already and now I thought it was finished it started doing the patch thing again 0 to 994 with estimated time remaining of another 3h. That was with the slider nowhere near max. Maybe the Spyder 5 is just slow as hell? What device are you using?


----------



## majnu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gigantoad*
> 
> Don't know what's going on, it's been running for 5:45 already and now I thought it was finished it started doing the patch thing again 0 to 994 with estimated time remaining of another 3h. That was with the slider nowhere near max. Maybe the Spyder 5 is just slow as hell? What device are you using?


i1 display pro


----------



## Klocek001

Hey y'all , I just read a lot of positive reviews from newegg about the color reproduction of this TN, and I almost wanna buy it. As far as colors go - S2716DG vs ROG Swift, which is better ?
Okay, I just ordered the Dell.







Happy to actually put my 980Ti to good use, at @1440p I can get 70-90 fps in most new titles. Important question: Do I have to enable gsync in OSD or only in nvidia software manager?


----------



## Cirice

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Klocek001*
> 
> Hey y'all , I just read a lot of positive reviews from newegg about the color reproduction of this TN, and I almost wanna buy it. As far as colors go - S2716DG vs ROG Swift, which is better ?
> Okay, I just ordered the Dell.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy to actually put my 980Ti to good use, at @1440p I can get 70-90 fps in most new titles. Important question: Do I have to enable gsync in OSD or only in nvidia software manager?


In the nVidia settings, it isn't in the osd.


----------



## Mads1

Have just bought this monitor, wont get it until wednesday , i hope its worth it.


----------



## Shadowarez

It makes Ark playable lol on my old Qnix i actually refunded the game it was so bad. Now its like night day i can spend 8-10 hrs non stop building taming.


----------



## Darylrese

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mads1*
> 
> Have just bought this monitor, wont get it until wednesday , i hope its worth it.


Hope you enjoy it when it comes mate!

I still love mine, i'd give it 8/10. Everything about it is great except for the pixel inversion.

I wonder if you can change any settings to help 'hide' it?


----------



## Mads1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> Hope you enjoy it when it comes mate!
> 
> I still love mine, i'd give it 8/10. Everything about it is great except for the pixel inversion.
> 
> I wonder if you can change any settings to help 'hide' it?


It should arrive sometime tomorrow, got it from ocuk for £429. Will have a look at the settings and see what it can do.


----------



## Darylrese

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mads1*
> 
> It should arrive sometime tomorrow, got it from ocuk for £429. Will have a look at the settings and see what it can do.


I got mine from OCUK too during the black friday sale.

I recommend setting OSD to TFT Central settings (except i run 35% brightness) and downloading their ICC profile too.


----------



## Mads1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> I got mine from OCUK too during the black friday sale.
> 
> I recommend setting OSD to TFT Central settings (except i run 35% brightness) and downloading their ICC profile too.


Yes ive got a few profiles to try, hopefully they turn out ok, there are some on ocuk.


----------



## Benny89

Hey,

I am going for my last IPS replacement and I am considering try TN 1440p G-Sync. Can you tell me honestly if you see any color/gamma shifts while sitting in comfortable position straight in front of your screen? I just play straight in front of screen so I just want to know if you have any side effect with 27" TN screen.

Thanks for answer!


----------



## Mads1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benny89*
> 
> Hey,
> 
> I am going for my last IPS replacement and I am considering try TN 1440p G-Sync. Can you tell me honestly if you see any color/gamma shifts while sitting in comfortable position straight in front of your screen? I just play straight in front of screen so I just want to know if you have any side effect with 27" TN screen.
> 
> Thanks for answer!


Ive only heard good comments regarding this monitor, sure its not a IPS but by all accounts its pretty close after a profile change, i will post pics tomorrow against a good AMVA panel .


----------



## Klocek001

Well, my MX27AQ is great for colors, but it's only 60Hz and I do notice glow/blb on dark background. It's not crazy but certainly a drawback. I'm gonna write my thoughts about the two as soon as I can. I could go for the 165hz asus IPS/144hz acer IPS but frankly it's very improbable I'm gonna get a perfect one, with very little glow or blb. IPS 144hz is fancy but I think it's always trading one thing for another, most reviewers say that the Dell has better black color uniformity, obviously no glow, and I hope to get one with no bleed since I can't see many people complaining about this. I just want this puppy to be crazy fast and smooth in the first place, decent colors with good black uniformity will do.


----------



## HunterKen7

I just wanted to leave a little tip here that helped me out. I run Windows 10 and use the nvidia control panel to tweak the colors on this monitor. When I shut down the PC and reboot it, the customized nvidia color settings are not applied. I had to continuously go back into the nvidia cp and re-enable the color settings.

Apparently, this has something to do with the new Windows 10 feature "fast startup". Here is some information on what that is and how to enable/disable it.

http://www.windows10update.com/2015/05/windows-10-tutorials-66-how-to-enable-or-disable-fast-startup/

I disabled fast startup and now my nvidia color settings are applied properly when my computer starts up. I haven't noticed any difference in the startup times for my PC.

I hope this helps someone.


----------



## Dawidowski

Just orderd one today... will arrive tomorrow.

I already have 3 Dell 2412M IPS.. hopefully this can become my main monitor for gaming, ACER and ASUS is scarying me away.
Fingers crossed, boya!


----------



## Cirice

One problem that i can't seem to get fixed.. Has nothing to do with the monitor but with NVidia. If on 144hz the clock speed of my GPU (980 Ti) stays on 963Mhz, even with the latest driver that was supposed to fix this issue. At 120hz it clocks down properly. Am i missing a setting for this or is it not really fixed by nVidia?


----------



## Mads1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cirice*
> 
> One problem that i can't seem to get fixed.. Has nothing to do with the monitor but with NVidia. If on 144hz the clock speed of my GPU (980 Ti) stays on 963Mhz, even with the latest driver that was supposed to fix this issue. At 120hz it clocks down properly. Am i missing a setting for this or is it not really fixed by nVidia?


have you tried a clean install of the nvid drivers cause i had that on mine.


----------



## uniwarking

I also just took the plunge and ordered one of these today, should arrive by Thursday. Hope I get an issue free unit, getting tired of PC component RMA's! I'm sure this will be a big upgrade from my current 23" ASUS VH238H


----------



## Cirice

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mads1*
> 
> have you tried a clean install of the nvid drivers cause i had that on mine.


That did it, thnx! It's clocks down properly on 144hz now.


----------



## Mads1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cirice*
> 
> That did it, thnx! It's clocks down properly on 144hz now.


Glad you got it sorted.


----------



## majnu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mads1*
> 
> Yes ive got a few profiles to try, hopefully they turn out ok, there are some on ocuk.


They are the same profiles I posted here too, just in case someone thinks I have given OCUK extra ones


----------



## Mads1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majnu*
> 
> They are the same profiles I posted here too, just in case someone thinks I have given OCUK extra ones


i thought it was you lol, il let you know what i think of the profiles tomorrow.


----------



## Darylrese

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benny89*
> 
> Hey,
> 
> I am going for my last IPS replacement and I am considering try TN 1440p G-Sync. Can you tell me honestly if you see any color/gamma shifts while sitting in comfortable position straight in front of your screen? I just play straight in front of screen so I just want to know if you have any side effect with 27" TN screen.
> 
> Thanks for answer!


Thought you had given up mate?

Well i do like mine BUT the pixel inversion dissapoints me. I think if i was buying again, i'd try my luck on the XB271HU but i know you haven't had much luck with that one either.

I sit directly infront of my monitor and i don't notice much colour shift, but i know others claim that they do. When you test for it, its clear to see but otherwise no, i don't notice it.

Hope that helps


----------



## majnu

Sent of an RMA request for mine. In gaming I had none of what people refer to as pixel inversion but during desktop use I found it unbearable

I tried to live with it but it just started bugging me more and more every day. If the replacement monitor is the same then I will just buy something else. Damn shame as it is a great monitor for a TN.

This is what bugged the hell outta me


----------



## Darylrese

What the hell is that? I don't think that's pixel inversion?? Is that some kind of test or real life test?

On fast moving objects, i see clear vertical lines which bugs me but i must remember there is no perfect monitor out there. Also i only paid £440 for it which is half the value of the PG279Q or XB271HU


----------



## AdrianIscariot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majnu*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> What do you mean by no gamma change?
> 
> Anyway, I need to enjoy this monitor now rather than stare at colour patches all day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I cannot get it better than this so this will be the last profile from me.
> 
> https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B5cNNyJqRoXXLVdmeEZaRlhvZmc
> 
> Improvements from previous profile is even more accurate gamma at 2.2 higher up the scale and better greyscale balance.
> 
> If you wish you can add no more than 56% digital vibrance from nvidia control panel which will give you a picture like this:
> 
> 
> 
> Desktop picture looks better as there isn't any white crush on BB8.
> 
> 
> 
> If one person has benefited from this profile then it was worth the effort.


I love it. I'm definitely among the people who have benefitted from your work, so thanks again. I almost wish I had got that replacement PG279Q now so that I could compare the two side by side. I felt the difference was quite noticeable last time (when I was using my own settings) but now I think the gap would definitely be closer. Still, that's not going to happen as this monitor is better than that one in so many ways there's no way I'd go back to it.

One quick question, if you don't mind...I noticed that your colour values change with each calibration, could I ask why that is? I always thought the colours were unique to the monitor and so understood we'd all need to fine-tune our own RGB values, but wondered why you need to change them each time? Should I start by copying your RGB settings exactly and go from there? Or just leave them alone?


----------



## AdrianIscariot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benny89*
> 
> Hey,
> 
> I am going for my last IPS replacement and I am considering try TN 1440p G-Sync. Can you tell me honestly if you see any color/gamma shifts while sitting in comfortable position straight in front of your screen? I just play straight in front of screen so I just want to know if you have any side effect with 27" TN screen.
> 
> Thanks for answer!


I seem to be following you around these forums!









Honestly, I am completely happy with this monitor. Majnu's settings sealed the deal - I feel that I am now very close to IPS-quality colours. I love using this monitor and whether it's work or play it is brilliant.

I know how familiar you are with fast IPS panels, so I'll try to compare this to the PG279Q which I also owned until I sent it back.

First, the good bits...there is none of that disgusting orange bleed. I had some BLB (silver) along the bottom of the monitor, but somehow it has completely vanished over time. So no glow and no bleed. That, for me, is a big deal as I found even moderate glow (i.e. visible in dark scenes) completely broke game immersion. Next, uniformity is perfect. Crisp and white everywhere - top to bottom, left to right. No yellow / brown staining to make you dread opening Word fullscreen! Then of course the price - it's now £300 cheaper than the PG279Q. That's plain absurd - with the money I've saved I'm going to buy a new chair and Corsair SP2500 sound system and still have change. I would say it's also much better built than the PG279Q. The monitor wobbles on its stand when you press the OSD buttons, but honestly that's the only quality-related niggle I can think of. You should also benefit from Dell's warranty service, which for this monitor includes next day replacement delivered to you. A far cry from Asus BS. On that note, you are much less likely to get a faulty one. Finally, I actually prefer the design (subjective, of course!) as it has slimmer bezels (with no foam inserted lol) and looks more professional.

The bad bits...well for me the biggest problem is the vertical colour shift. You won't notice it in games really, and even desktop use doesn't really reveal it. However, if you work with full-screen images you will see the shift. I did a report for a company here that use deep orange as their signature colour. Some of the pages I produced were that colour top-to-bottom...but on this monitor it appeared to be a gradient shift from dark to light, with only the middle of the screen displaying the 'right' colour. I don't notice horizontal shift from my use.

Pixel inversion is also something of an issue, but it rarely stands out. I saw it once playing the Witcher and once playing Grav. Not seen it again since, so I can't say it bothers me at all. There is also a degree of overshoot, but IMHO this comes with the territory of a 144Hz monitor and is less noticeable than it was on my old 144Hz panel. So again not something I mind. The monitor lacks a dedicated gamma control (although so does the PG IIRC?) but this is mitigated by the excellent ICC profiles available now. Also I miss the PG's joystick - that was awesome.

Overall I feel there is really no contest. Even if they were priced the same I'd pick the Dell due to the failings of the fast IPS panels. I just feel that the fast IPS screens need to mature a bit. I'd rather have the very best of an older, proven technology than the faulty first attempts at something new. And that's how I consider the Dell - the very best gaming TN you can buy if you are after the 1440p / 144Hz sweet spot. The money you save can be stashed away - it'll probably get you halfway towards a new OLED screen sometime next year!

I'd give the Asus a 6 / 10 at its current price and a 8 / 10 if it was the same price as the Dell, which I'd give 9 / 10. I'd rate the Asus a perfect 10 if it was fault free and ~£600, and 9 / 10 if it was fault-free and £700+.

In fact, if I thought my cards were capable of it I'd seriously consider getting two more Dells (£430 atm) for a surround set-up - that's how much I like them!


----------



## Darylrese

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AdrianIscariot*
> 
> I love it. I'm definitely among the people who have benefitted from your work, so thanks again. I almost wish I had got that replacement PG279Q now so that I could compare the two side by side. I felt the difference was quite noticeable last time (when I was using my own settings) but now I think the gap would definitely be closer. Still, that's not going to happen as this monitor is better than that one in so many ways there's no way I'd go back to it.
> 
> One quick question, if you don't mind...I noticed that your colour values change with each calibration, could I ask why that is? I always thought the colours were unique to the monitor and so understood we'd all need to fine-tune our own RGB values, but wondered why you need to change them each time? Should I start by copying your RGB settings exactly and go from there? Or just leave them alone?


I have just installed your profile and looks good!

What should the OSD settings be please?


----------



## majnu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> What the hell is that? I don't think that's pixel inversion?? Is that some kind of test or real life test?
> 
> On fast moving objects, i see clear vertical lines which bugs me but i must remember there is no perfect monitor out there. Also i only paid £440 for it which is half the value of the PG279Q or XB271HU


It happens whilst browsing overclockers. Would be interesting to see if anyone else gets horizontal lines.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AdrianIscariot*
> 
> I love it. I'm definitely among the people who have benefitted from your work, so thanks again. I almost wish I had got that replacement PG279Q now so that I could compare the two side by side. I felt the difference was quite noticeable last time (when I was using my own settings) but now I think the gap would definitely be closer. Still, that's not going to happen as this monitor is better than that one in so many ways there's no way I'd go back to it.
> 
> One quick question, if you don't mind...I noticed that your colour values change with each calibration, could I ask why that is? I always thought the colours were unique to the monitor and so understood we'd all need to fine-tune our own RGB values, but wondered why you need to change them each time? Should I start by copying your RGB settings exactly and go from there? Or just leave them alone?


Ambient light reflecting onto the screen at different times of day/night affects calibration, it can be compensated for when trying to achieve a certain white level. Therefore that is why you see a minor difference in OSD brightness, contrast and rgb values when I was aiming for 120 luminance. We're talking around -/+ 1. Just copy the values in the settings file.







Also position of the calibration device can affect values, but I always ensured mine was in the same spot in the centre of the screen using the panel uniformity check grid. Some of the earlier calibrations I did had that file and you can see the difference in white levels therefore if I placed the displaypro in an entirely different section the results would have greater variance.

Edit - I uploaded the panel uniformity file to the calibration folder. You can see the different regions of the screen have different luminance values. If I carried it out using a denser grid you would be further able to see greater detail.


----------



## AdrianIscariot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> I have just installed your profile and looks good!
> 
> What should the OSD settings be please?


Did you grab the most recent one Majnu posted? If so I've used the settings recommended, which are 29 / 75 and RGB of 99 / 100 / 96. In addition I've set Digital Vibrance to 53 - any more and I felt I was starting to lose detail again due to too much colour. But that gave enough to really get that IPS style 'pop'! Found this profile works well for everything, whereas the Movie one was a little dark for gaming.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majnu*
> 
> It happens whilst browsing overclockers. Would be interesting to see if anyone else gets horizontal lines.
> Ambient light reflecting onto the screen at different times of day/night affects calibration, it can be compensated for when trying to achieve a certain white level. Therefore that is why you see a minor difference in OSD brightness, contrast and rgb values when I was aiming for 120 luminance. We're talking around -/+ 1. Just copy the values in the settings file.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also position of the calibration device can affect values, but I always ensured mine was in the same spot in the centre of the screen using the panel uniformity check grid. Some of the earlier calibrations I did had that file and you can see the difference in white levels therefore if I placed the displaypro in an entirely different section the results would have greater variance.
> 
> Edit - I uploaded the panel uniformity file to the calibration folder. You can see the different regions of the screen have different luminance values. If I carried it out using a denser grid you would be further able to see greater detail.


I have no clue what that artifact is - was it a special part of the OcUK forum for monitor testing or something? I go there a fair bit and have never seen anything like the issue you captured on video.

Cheers for the explanation - if you hadn't already calibrated the heck outta this monitor I'd be tempted to buy a calibration tool as it seems really interesting. In terms of ambient light, it changes throughout the day but I tend to work most in the evenings once the kids are asleep. To that end I've rigged up a very basic bias light behind the monitor top help with contrast (and my eyes!) and have no reflections etc to worry about. Course, when it gets late I put f.lux on and then it really wouldn't matter what calibration / light settings I have as everything gets the Wotsit treatment!


----------



## Darylrese

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AdrianIscariot*
> 
> Did you grab the most recent one Majnu posted? If so I've used the settings recommended, which are 29 / 75 and RGB of 99 / 100 / 96. In addition I've set Digital Vibrance to 53 - any more and I felt I was starting to lose detail again due to too much colour. But that gave enough to really get that IPS style 'pop'! Found this profile works well for everything, whereas the Movie one was a little dark for gaming.
> I have no clue what that artifact is - was it a special part of the OcUK forum for monitor testing or something? I go there a fair bit and have never seen anything like the issue you captured on video.


PERFECT! Thank-you. I am now using those settings and it looks good







Thought 29 brightness would be too dull but its not bad actually.

I find most / every game discards the profiles which is a shame but for desktop stuff, it looks great.

I havent experienced the horizonal lines either.

The worst game for the vertical pixel inversion is COD BO3. When you throw a grenade etc it really shows but only for a few seconds.


----------



## AdrianIscariot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> PERFECT! Thank-you. I am now using those settings and it looks good
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thought 29 brightness would be too dull but its not bad actually.
> 
> I find most / every game discards the profiles which is a shame but for desktop stuff, it looks great.
> 
> I havent experienced the horizonal lines either.
> 
> The worst game for the vertical pixel inversion is COD BO3. When you throw a grenade etc it really shows but only for a few seconds.


I'm using a little tool called Color Profile Keeper. It's great and seems to be doing a good job preventing games from over-riding the installed ICC profile. It also allows the profile to be loaded when Windows starts. You can assign a profile and then choose to lock it, and it's also a nice way to compare and contrast profiles. All you need to do is copy the ICCs you want into the 'color' folder, then pick which one you'd like. You can even create a profile using Nvidia settings (I was doing that prior to these profiles) which is handy.

I tried Black Ops 3 for a bit but suck so badly I couldn't take it lol. I've played around 20 hours of Star Wars Battlefront and haven't noticed it, and about the same on Grav (another user had issues with that game IIRC) and again it hasn't been noticeable to me. No doubt it's there but I'm probably just not seeing it. People tell me they can see tears at 120Hz+, but I was playing around with ULMB the other night and didn't see one. I guess my eyes are just too slow or something!


----------



## majnu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AdrianIscariot*
> 
> I have no clue what that artifact is - was it a special part of the OcUK forum for monitor testing or something? I go there a fair bit and have never seen anything like the issue you captured on video.


Main page or any section. My monitor build date is Sep 2015.
Edit - I'm using Chrome and tried it in IE and Firefox and all do the same. What I did do was go into chrome://flags/ and disabled smooth scrolling and relaunched. After doing this the lines do not appear but scrolling is obviously not smooth anymore.


----------



## Benny89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AdrianIscariot*
> 
> I seem to be following you around these forums!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Honestly, I am completely happy with this monitor. Majnu's settings sealed the deal - I feel that I am now very close to IPS-quality colours. I love using this monitor and whether it's work or play it is brilliant.
> 
> I know how familiar you are with fast IPS panels, so I'll try to compare this to the PG279Q which I also owned until I sent it back.
> 
> First, the good bits...there is none of that disgusting orange bleed. I had some BLB (silver) along the bottom of the monitor, but somehow it has completely vanished over time. So no glow and no bleed. That, for me, is a big deal as I found even moderate glow (i.e. visible in dark scenes) completely broke game immersion. Next, uniformity is perfect. Crisp and white everywhere - top to bottom, left to right. No yellow / brown staining to make you dread opening Word fullscreen! Then of course the price - it's now £300 cheaper than the PG279Q. That's plain absurd - with the money I've saved I'm going to buy a new chair and Corsair SP2500 sound system and still have change. I would say it's also much better built than the PG279Q. The monitor wobbles on its stand when you press the OSD buttons, but honestly that's the only quality-related niggle I can think of. You should also benefit from Dell's warranty service, which for this monitor includes next day replacement delivered to you. A far cry from Asus BS. On that note, you are much less likely to get a faulty one. Finally, I actually prefer the design (subjective, of course!) as it has slimmer bezels (with no foam inserted lol) and looks more professional.
> 
> The bad bits...well for me the biggest problem is the vertical colour shift. You won't notice it in games really, and even desktop use doesn't really reveal it. However, if you work with full-screen images you will see the shift. I did a report for a company here that use deep orange as their signature colour. Some of the pages I produced were that colour top-to-bottom...but on this monitor it appeared to be a gradient shift from dark to light, with only the middle of the screen displaying the 'right' colour. I don't notice horizontal shift from my use.
> 
> Pixel inversion is also something of an issue, but it rarely stands out. I saw it once playing the Witcher and once playing Grav. Not seen it again since, so I can't say it bothers me at all. There is also a degree of overshoot, but IMHO this comes with the territory of a 144Hz monitor and is less noticeable than it was on my old 144Hz panel. So again not something I mind. The monitor lacks a dedicated gamma control (although so does the PG IIRC?) but this is mitigated by the excellent ICC profiles available now. Also I miss the PG's joystick - that was awesome.
> 
> Overall I feel there is really no contest. Even if they were priced the same I'd pick the Dell due to the failings of the fast IPS panels. I just feel that the fast IPS screens need to mature a bit. I'd rather have the very best of an older, proven technology than the faulty first attempts at something new. And that's how I consider the Dell - the very best gaming TN you can buy if you are after the 1440p / 144Hz sweet spot. The money you save can be stashed away - it'll probably get you halfway towards a new OLED screen sometime next year!
> 
> I'd give the Asus a 6 / 10 at its current price and a 8 / 10 if it was the same price as the Dell, which I'd give 9 / 10. I'd rate the Asus a perfect 10 if it was fault free and ~£600, and 9 / 10 if it was fault-free and £700+.
> 
> In fact, if I thought my cards were capable of it I'd seriously consider getting two more Dells (£430 atm) for a surround set-up - that's how much I like them!


Thanks for that mate. I will go for Dell if my last XB271HU fails me. I only play games so if I can't see any shift during games- that is perfectly fine for me.


----------



## Dawidowski

Orderd mine yesterday in Sweden - Got it delivered today.

First of all, I'm no color enthusiastic person. I have no clue on whats right or wrong color wise but I adjust it depending on how I view the picture myself.
So I have my dells 2412m, and i've calibrated from TFT central but have adjusted more to the cool side of it since thats what I prefer.

The Dell straight out of the box was very redish in the colors, and you could bearly see anything dark on it. Gama was screaming all across it and I was like "Noooo plsss" considering I have two IPS next to it.
So using the old Dells as reference I used the Nvidia control panel to adjust gamma and constrast, and tada after little little tweaking im happy.

Its enough for me, it works, it looks more beautiful then the ASUS or ACER as well.
Now its testing time for some games, to see how the Gsync and all of the extra works.



http://imgur.com/aVq7p

30 on brightness.
Last picture is with no contrast on phone, to see any bleed spots or so.

Thats all I've gathered in 30 min, will see in a day or two how it is








Im keeping mine and im happy!


----------



## Mads1

I got mine today, not that impressed with it tbh, ive loaded the profile from TFT and my other panel which is a AMVA is better, maybe i just need to play about with it abit more, it is nice and smooth but its not what i expected.


----------



## Benny89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mads1*
> 
> I got mine today, not that impressed with it tbh, ive loaded the profile from TFT and my other panel which is a AMVA is better, maybe i just need to play about with it abit more, it is nice and smooth but its not what i expected.


Lol, its TN man. Of course AMVA will always have better colors.... But you need to play with NCP and calibrate your screen further there.

I am sure some of users here will help you out with achieving best colors. It is best TN you can buy BUT it is still TN.


----------



## Darylrese

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AdrianIscariot*
> 
> I'm using a little tool called Color Profile Keeper. It's great and seems to be doing a good job preventing games from over-riding the installed ICC profile. It also allows the profile to be loaded when Windows starts. You can assign a profile and then choose to lock it, and it's also a nice way to compare and contrast profiles. All you need to do is copy the ICCs you want into the 'color' folder, then pick which one you'd like. You can even create a profile using Nvidia settings (I was doing that prior to these profiles) which is handy.
> 
> I tried Black Ops 3 for a bit but suck so badly I couldn't take it lol. I've played around 20 hours of Star Wars Battlefront and haven't noticed it, and about the same on Grav (another user had issues with that game IIRC) and again it hasn't been noticeable to me. No doubt it's there but I'm probably just not seeing it. People tell me they can see tears at 120Hz+, but I was playing around with ULMB the other night and didn't see one. I guess my eyes are just too slow or something!


Cheers man. I have just downloaded colour keeper.

Is there a way to tell if it actually gets applied in a game or not?

Also have you found a way to launch it 'minimized' on startup?


----------



## Mads1

what profile are people using, im using the TFT one and i just cant seem to sort the colours out, ive tried everything from the monitor OSD to NVCP to try and sort the colour casts out, its either to green or to red,.


----------



## uniwarking

Guys, just got my monitor today and got it hooked up. The correct resolution is displayed but if I bump the refresh rate up to 144hz the monitor does this flicking thing. I might have missed something in this thread even though I've been following it for months but something appears to be wrong.

Here is what I've done:
-Hooked up display port cable to my 980Ti
-Installed Dell monitor drivers
-Performed clean install of NVidia drivers/software
-Rebooted PC

I'm still seeing this issue every time I try to up the refresh rate from 60hz to 144hz.


----------



## Darylrese

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *uniwarking*
> 
> Guys, just got my monitor today and got it hooked up. The correct resolution is displayed but if I bump the refresh rate up to 144hz the monitor does this flicking thing. I might have missed something in this thread even though I've been following it for months but something appears to be wrong.
> 
> Here is what I've done:
> -Hooked up display port cable to my 980Ti
> -Installed Dell monitor drivers
> -Performed clean install of NVidia drivers/software
> -Rebooted PC
> 
> I'm still seeing this issue every time I try to up the refresh rate from 60hz to 144hz.


That's very strange. 144hz works fine for me, all i did was select it in the Windows resolution settings and job done.


----------



## uniwarking

So, I seemed to have figured this out. I was able to make it stop by turning of Gsync, then adjusting refresh rate and then turning Gsync back on. Odd... but it works!


----------



## Dawidowski

So there is no way to hard calibrate colors in ICC/Nvidia panel.. so they stick in games I see. Thats a bummer.


----------



## daveleebond

Just missed out on bargain on HUKD







, this screen was selling for £344.82 on Amazon a couple of hours ago, albeit only a few units, they will probably honour it as well since not a massive misprice.


----------



## AdrianIscariot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> Cheers man. I have just downloaded colour keeper.
> 
> Is there a way to tell if it actually gets applied in a game or not?
> 
> Also have you found a way to launch it 'minimized' on startup?


I'm not sure on either! As far as games go I think it works on most of the games I play, as when I used Majnu's Movie ICC they were definitely darker than normal, the caves in the Hoth map on Star Wars were almost impossible to navigate, for example! Same with Path of Exile - the game does look different depending on the profile I have active. Black Ops 3...not sure on that one, as I've not played it much and it seems to have this weird washed out look to its style. Recently started Dying Light and again that seems to work. I've also noticed that I no longer get the awful washed out desktop when I close a game down.

I'm still experimenting, so I have checked both the 'Start with Windows' and 'Apply Profiles on Start-Up' options in the settings menu (they might be called something slightly different, but you get the idea!). I imagine if you uncheck the first one, but leave the second checked the program itself will not appear when you start windows, but the profiles should hopefully still be enforced. I may try later on!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *uniwarking*
> 
> So, I seemed to have figured this out. I was able to make it stop by turning of Gsync, then adjusting refresh rate and then turning Gsync back on. Odd... but it works!


Good job! I was going to ask if you have multiple monitors as I've had all sorts of weird NCP bugs since changing my monitors, but seems like you've now nailed your issue. Enjoy the monitor!


----------



## sydo

Does anyone know if backlight bleed can come at a later time? Like if you have none and then suddently it appears?


----------



## whybother

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *daveleebond*
> 
> Just missed out on bargain on HUKD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , this screen was selling for £344.82 on Amazon a couple of hours ago, albeit only a few units, they will probably honour it as well since not a massive misprice.


Unlucky. I bought mine yesterday and it has already been despatched. Keep an eye out as sometimes the price is automatically lowered.

I'm currently using an Acer XB270HU I got from Amazon warehouse for £330 - perfect unit with no issues.

Not sure if I'll keep both. Depends primarily on how good the blacks are on the Dell. Games like Alien:Isolation are annoying on any IPS.

I claim the jammy git award for 2015


----------



## majnu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mads1*
> 
> what profile are people using, im using the TFT one and i just cant seem to sort the colours out, ive tried everything from the monitor OSD to NVCP to try and sort the colour casts out, its either to green or to red,.


have you tried the one I posted?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *whybother*
> 
> Unlucky. I bought mine yesterday and it has already been despatched. Keep an eye out as sometimes the price is automatically lowered.
> 
> I'm currently using an Acer XB270HU I got from Amazon warehouse for £330 - perfect unit with no issues.
> 
> Not sure if I'll keep both. Depends primarily on how good the blacks are on the Dell. Games like Alien:Isolation are annoying on any IPS.
> 
> I claim the jammy git award for 2015


Great price, very lucky people who managed to bag one. I am satisfied with the black levels for gaming. I am playing Metro 2033 Redux again and couldn't be happier but everyone's expectations are different.


----------



## handiman

both the pg278q and this dell have pixel inversion correct? i just got mine and im noticing it while playing faster paced games not sure if it bugs me or not yet =\


----------



## Darylrese

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *handiman*
> 
> both the pg278q and this dell have pixel inversion correct? i just got mine and im noticing it while playing faster paced games not sure if it bugs me or not yet =\


Correct. It rears its head in the form of vertical lines for me. I have noticed it on:

Project CARS
Assetto Corsa
Call Of Duty BO3
GTA V
Rocket League

Some slower paced games you don't notice it so much. It annoys me but ill take it over BLB and dead pixels any day. If it didnt have pixel inversion, this monitor would be perfect! I love everything else about it.


----------



## majnu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> Correct. It rears its head in the form of vertical lines for me. I have noticed it on:
> 
> Project CARS
> Assetto Corsa
> Call Of Duty BO3
> GTA V
> Rocket League
> 
> Some slower paced games you don't notice it so much. It annoys me but ill take it over BLB and dead pixels any day. If it didnt have pixel inversion, this monitor would be perfect! I love everything else about it.


Do those vertical lines occur on the whole screen or just on a certain part of an object ? I can install and run pcars and try and record it if I know where I need to focus the camera.


----------



## handiman

mine looks just like this guys video majnu


----------



## Darylrese

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majnu*
> 
> Do those vertical lines occur on the whole screen or just on a certain part of an object ? I can install and run pcars and try and record it if I know where I need to focus the camera.


Just over the object that is moving. So for example on tyres that have writing on or spinning axels on the older lotus cars.


----------



## Darylrese

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *handiman*
> 
> mine looks just like this guys video majnu


That is my video lol

If you watch in HD you can see the vertical lines over the tyre writing (hopefully) Its got lots of other lines over the image because its recorded with a crappy iphone camera.


----------



## handiman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> That is my video lol So same issues as me...


o! hah ya i see the same thing.


----------



## wildcard51

I'm on my second monitor now. The first one had some dead pixels so I had to return it. After going through 3 XB270HU's, I am definitely very happy with this monitor. The orange tinting on the Acer in dark scenes was just unacceptable. I did a side by side comparison while I still had one of the Acer's and I can't really notice a difference in color after extensive calibration on the Dell. One thing I am noticing is white/silver black light bleed on the bottom of the monitor and both sides (much more minor than the bottom). I did not notice this on the Dell I returned; however, I didn't have it for very long so I may have just missed it. Is anyone else noticing anything similar? I've read that this could just possible be from the edge lighting on the monitor. It's honestly something I could probably live with as well but wanted an idea if anyone else had experienced it before I decided.


----------



## Mads1

Here's some pic's of my monitor.


----------



## majnu

I see what you mean by the blacks being different to your mvha panel now. What evga wallpaper is that?


----------



## Mads1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majnu*
> 
> I see what you mean by the blacks being different to your mvha panel now. What evga wallpaper is that?


If only they can do a AMVA gsync monitor, that would solve alot of problems between TN/IPS i use it for my photoshop and 4D cinema renders. The wallpaper i found on the web somewhere but i then put it in photoshop and added reflections and some more shading, which i done quite awhile ago.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mads1*
> 
> If only they can do a AMVA gsync monitor, that would solve alot of problems between TN/IPS i use it for my photoshop and 4D cinema renders. The wallpaper i found on the web somewhere but i then put it in photoshop and added reflections and some more shading, which i done quite awhile ago.


Acer Predator Z35 = AMVA G-Sync 200 Hz or ULMB 85/100/120 Hz


----------



## Mads1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Acer Predator Z35 = AMVA G-Sync


Is it 144hz


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mads1*
> 
> Is it 144hz


Damn you post fast! 144 Hz out of the box, 200 Hz if you enable the overclock like the PG279Q, 85/100/120 Hz ULMB. It's 21:9 though so not for everyone.


----------



## majnu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mads1*
> 
> If only they can do a AMVA gsync monitor, that would solve alot of problems between TN/IPS i use it for my photoshop and 4D cinema renders. The wallpaper i found on the web somewhere but i then put it in photoshop and added reflections and some more shading, which i done quite awhile ago.


cool, wanted to see how it looked on my screen as the difference is massive between the two (even though we just see a glimpse of the mhva in that picture)


----------



## Mads1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Damn you post fast! 144 Hz out of the box, 200 Hz if you enable the overclock like the PG279Q, 85/100/120 Hz ULMB. It's 21:9 though so not for everyone.


Acer had a few problems with monitors and BLB so id be very dubious to get one, hopefully next year we will see better ones.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mads1*
> 
> Acer had a few problems with monitors and BLB so id be very dubious to get one, hopefully next year we will see better ones.


VA monitors don't suffer from BLB as severely as TN and IPS. Not much to worry about on that front. Uniformity seems to be bleh but then again it's a 35" ultrawide so that's expected. Here's CallsignVega's review of it:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1554247/build-log-vegas-2015-chromed-copper-tube-gaming-system/220#post_24741051


----------



## Mads1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> VA monitors don't suffer from BLB as severely as TN and IPS. Not much to worry about on that front. Uniformity seems to be bleh but then again it's a 35" ultrawide so that's expected. Here's CallsignVega's review of it:
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1554247/build-log-vegas-2015-chromed-copper-tube-gaming-system/220#post_24741051


If it wasnt so expensive i might of got one to try out, as i was looking for a ultra-wide really until the Dell came up.


----------



## majnu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *handiman*
> 
> mine looks just like this guys video majnu


Thanks

I don't get any of that. Anyway I am replying to this particular issue on overclockers, so head over there. PCMonitors.info is also in the conversation.


----------



## Klocek001

Is this pixel inversion present on every single one ? Does it range in intensity, in other words can one get this monitor with minimal inversion ?


----------



## Mads1

ive not notice it yet, although ive not had it long to really test it.


----------



## majnu

Mine




compared to Daryl Reseigh's video




watch both on fullscreen


----------



## Klocek001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majnu*
> 
> Mine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> compared to Daryl Reseigh's video
> 
> 
> 
> 
> watch both on fullscreen


well, I can't see dick.


----------



## Mads1

The only prob i got is my GPU wont down clock , so had to turn the refresh rate to 120hz on the desktop.


----------



## Klocek001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mads1*
> 
> The only prob i got is my GPU wont down clock , so had to turn the refresh rate to 120hz on the desktop.


I've seen ppl fix that with a fresh,clean driver reinstall (get the latest one)


----------



## Mads1

Yes i done that, it was the first thing i tried.


----------



## BrightShadow

So I discovered a flaw in my monitor and I have until January 15th to replace it. It's not a very obvious flaw and I'm wondering if most people would even bother with it or not. I don't know what to call this but essentially when viewing the monitor from above, I can see this extra bright spot within the LCD, and when viewing it straight on from a reasonable desk sitting position its invisible. What would this be called?

(First image is from directly above, then from semi above, then straight on all close up)


----------



## BrightShadow

If you look at the first image full size, you can also notice a second dot on the left, and the fact that there is a shadow behind the main bright dot... I wish I could understand what would cause this.


----------



## Cirice

I noticed when playing GTA V, there sometimes is a strange wave in front of the car. Always noticable when going up the mountain.
Is this the pixel invertion some of you noticed?


----------



## uniwarking

Well, it appears as though I've celebrated too soon and I have one of the "rare" defective monitors. I'm having flickering, blurry text, lines appearing and one ~4mm "bright spot" towards the middle of the screen. I''m seeing issues even at 60hz with gsync off. I've tried multiple GPU drivers, all kinds of settings, I've even tried HDMI on my main PC and laptop... don't think there is much else I can do. I even see some "blocky" graphics on the OSD with no devices connected. Very disappointed... lots of cash invested and months of researching monitors


----------



## BrightShadow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cirice*
> 
> I noticed when playing GTA V, there sometimes is a strange wave in front of the car. Always noticable when going up the mountain.
> Is this the pixel invertion some of you noticed?


That's the game. It doesn't render the full polygon shape of the landscape until you right on top of it. I noticed this before I had this current monitor even.


----------



## Cirice

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *uniwarking*
> 
> Well, it appears as though I've celebrated too soon and I have one of the "rare" defective monitors. I'm having flickering, blurry text, lines appearing and one ~4mm "bright spot" towards the middle of the screen. I''m seeing issues even at 60hz with gsync off. I've tried multiple GPU drivers, all kinds of settings, I've even tried HDMI on my main PC and laptop... don't think there is much else I can do. I even see some "blocky" graphics on the OSD with no devices connected. Very disappointed... lots of cash invested and months of researching monitors


Indeed sounds your monitor is defective. Bring it back, get a replacement. Because this monitor is very good when you have a good one, and about 90% are good ones.


----------



## Cirice

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BrightShadow*
> 
> That's the game. It doesn't render the full polygon shape of the landscape until you right on top of it. I noticed this before I had this current monitor even.


Ah, okay. Never noticed it before on my 23" IPS monitor, maybe i never noticed because of the 1080p resolution and monitor size.


----------



## BrightShadow

Yeah I'm not seeing any blurry text, or flickering, or lines appearing. Make sure your using the new included cable, and not an old potentially defective one. The other thing about blurry text is that your computer uses cleartype technology to try to improve how text looks on an LCD, and sometimes you need to use the windows calibration for cleartype to adjust it to look right.


----------



## BrightShadow

The change in resolution was less for me, as I went from 1920x1200 to 2560x1440, so that could easily be it. The lower resolution hiding the minor details of how the game engine is designed.


----------



## uniwarking

I have an RMA started and the seller is sending me another one via 1 day shipping although it may be a few days with the holiday and weekend. Fingers crossed on the next one. FYI I also had to pay $104 postage due to pick it up, they've also refunded that but I'm not overly happy with my experience thus far.

I used the new display port cable. I also used the HDMI cable from my last monitor and had issues even with it a 60hz. I did run the clear type setup but it didn't help as I believe that is just a symptom of other defects.

I've attached a few phone photos although I'm sure they wont show everything.


----------



## BrightShadow

It's always hard to tell in these photos what is wrong. Looking at your first photo, it does look like there's some kind of issue but at the same time it also just looks like the camera picked up the pixels. For issues of blurriness/sharpness, it's probably best if possible to take a picture of the same thing on two monitors from the same distance and put them side by side.

On a positive note, I really am impressed with how quickly this monitor turns on and off. I believe I mentioned that before, but I am continually amazed, as my other dell monitor which is an ultrasharp with touch sensitive buttons and the works, takes long enough turning on that they used the led lit buttons as an indicator for it warming up (lights go up and down, and then the monitor kicks on).

I could be wrong but I think part of what makes it so fast turning on, is that it doesn't really have a scaler module installed, at least not for the display port connection. So this means the video card spits out the frames, and instead of going through some module that needs to start up, it goes straight on screen. This is probably a very rare situation for LCD panels as nearly all of them have scaler modules (just not g-sync monitors).


----------



## HunterKen7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *uniwarking*
> 
> Well, it appears as though I've celebrated too soon and I have one of the "rare" defective monitors. I'm having flickering, blurry text, lines appearing and one ~4mm "bright spot" towards the middle of the screen. I''m seeing issues even at 60hz with gsync off. I've tried multiple GPU drivers, all kinds of settings, I've even tried HDMI on my main PC and laptop... don't think there is much else I can do. I even see some "blocky" graphics on the OSD with no devices connected. Very disappointed... lots of cash invested and months of researching monitors


I returned one of these monitors for that "bright spot" as well. You could only see it on white or very bright scenes. It was like a smudge thumbprint on the screen that was obviously brighter.


----------



## uniwarking

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HunterKen7*
> 
> I returned one of these monitors for that "bright spot" as well. You could only see it on white or very bright scenes. It was like a smudge thumbprint on the screen that was obviously brighter.


Yes exactly. I might have even let it slide if it were not for the other issues.


----------



## BrightShadow

What do you guys make of the bright spot I found and posted pictures of? Is it the same issue? Could you see it more brightly when looking at the monitor from above?


----------



## Peanuts4

I switched back from the default setting to warm on this monitor although I still find this monitor incredibly bright. My brightness right now is 60 and my contrast is 45% on warm. I find staring at this monitor VERY hard to do. What are some of your custom settings I'd be willing to try them. Right now I have my text on this site set to 150% but it's too bold. I've never had a monitor so hard on your eyes after short times of reading. Whites are just hell.

I'll be honest anyone considering this Display for gaming I'd say go 24". Games I've played for a long time like startegy games or Mobas it will throw you off and the screen size is so large you lose track of yourself in the mix more. I took a huge jump from 22" to 27" and 1680x1050 to 2560x1440p and for a gamer I regret not just going 1080p at 24". If I owned a 4k I would have returned it thats for sure.


----------



## Waro

Why don't you turn down brightness more?

And why did you turn down contrast? I've read that lower contrast makes pixel inversion worse. Do the colours look better with lowered contrast?


----------



## whybother

60% brightness is 210 cd/m2. A comfortable viewing level is anything around 120 cd/m2. I personally shoot for 100 cd/m2.

TFTCentral settled on 26% brightness, 75% contrast and 97,99,96 (colour settings will vary slightly per display). The gamma also needs correcting from a default of 1.9 to 2.2, which will darken the colours and improve contrast ratio, also improving eyestrain.


----------



## PCM2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *whybother*
> 
> 60% brightness is 210 cd/m2. A comfortable viewing level is anything around 120 cd/m2. I personally shoot for 100 cd/m2.


A comfortable viewing level depends on lighting and individual light sensitivity. And for a moderately well-lit room 140-160 cd/m2 is a more practical target. 210 cd/m2 is certainly on the high side for pretty much any indoor situation though.


----------



## majnu

Again I don't see any vertical lines even in pCARS


----------



## Darylrese

Hmmmm.

The pixel inversion gets much worse for me if i set the monitor to 60hz.

I cant see it in your video


----------



## JunkieXcel

I've had this panel about a month, generally happy but with with one caveat.

Certain games suffer from severe BANDING. I've noticed this discussed earlier in this thread. In some games its unnoticeable, in others its quite dramatic. For example, tonight I played an hour of Never Alone and there is quite dramatic banding throughout. If I play the same game on my Sony TV I get no banding so it is panel specific.

I've tried disabling ICC profiles etc but it makes no difference.

Anybody any ideas as this is not a small problem.


----------



## Waro

Does the game have settings for gamma, contrast, ... ? Maybe you can try to change them.


----------



## majnu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> Hmmmm.
> 
> The pixel inversion gets much worse for me if i set the monitor to 60hz.
> 
> I cant see it in your video


Think you should rma your monitor. Go through Dell and it's normally a next day swap but with the holidays it will be delayed. I've honestly tried to recreate the issues people have experienced and I do not get any of it. The issue isn't that apparent on your pcars video but I can see it on your facebook one.


----------



## BrightShadow

The screen options I settled on I recommend people try if they didn't find the ICC profiles did it for them. Currently I have settled down with:
OST:

Colors set to Warm
Brightness 35 Contrast 75
nVidia Control Panel:

Set gamma down to 0.61
Set digital vibrance to 55%
I haven't noticed any pixel inversion I don't believe. The monitor at these settings looks crisp, colorful, and not too bright, although keep in mind being a TN the top two inches will be darker slightly than the middle, and the bottom two inches will be lighter than the middle. Also I just want to say for those afraid that games won't use your settings, from my experience most games do use the settings, and those that don't either have some gamma/brightness settings built in that can be tweaked, or are very old games that dropped the ball on their own ends.

To speak again about the color banding, what I discovered is that all monitors have color banding, but often its subtle enough that you don't notice it, and sadly with this monitor, it becomes fairly visible after you fix the gamma in games that were lazy about dealing with color banding. To say it another way, yes the monitor has more obvious banding after tweaking, but if games more often utilized well known techniques for removing banding issues, we wouldn't hardly even notice. You can experience this yourself if you check out Farcry 4 verses Grand Theft Auto 5. In Farcry, the developers cared far more about visual fidelity then about optimization, whereas on GTA5, the developers wanted to optimize for frame-rates, rather then make the scenes look perfect. So Farcry looks amazing, but has well known framerate issues with lower performance hardware, and GTA 5 runs pretty amazingly on most modern hardware, but when you really look at a scene, you can tell it doesn't really look all that amazing.

That was the first game by the way, that I realized the banding problem, and when I went back to my IPS screen, I could immediately tell that it was still there, just because its less pronounced, your eyes don't really notice it as much. I will say, if this monitor has negatives, it's the gamma/color banding, but having used it a bunch now, most games use my gamma settings, and the color banding you get more used to, and you notice when games do shadows/greyscales right, and when they don't bother to improve it.


----------



## majnu

I've now included a 3D LUT in my calibration folder

http://www.overclock.net/t/1577511/anyone-else-excited-for-the-dell-s2716dg-monitor/1300#post_24739386

You can use it with games which support Reshade framework to use your desktop colour profile in fullscreen mode.

Without 3D LUT



With 3DLUT


Quote:


> Installing ReShade:
> 
> Download ReShade Framework and use its Mediator application to install ReShade for each application/game you want to use it with. See the ReShade README on how to use the Mediator, or how to install ReShade manually. There's also a discussion & support forum.
> 
> http://www.avsforum.com/forum/139-display-calibration/2084098-3d-luts-direct3d-opengl-applications-e-g-games-under-windows.html


I'll figure out how people who don't have displaycalgui installed should proceed but as far as I know the 3D LUT files go in the Reshade folder you extracted and installed.

The Mediator just installs a shortcut in the games directory where the .exe resides that points to the Reshade folder which now contains the LUT. Hope that makes sense, it's late


----------



## Mads1

Ive just set my own profile, using NVCP and ive got it pretty close to my other screen now and looks tons better also had to change the monitor OSD settings slightly but im happy at the moment.


----------



## Mads1

the only thing i find strange and i cant replicate it again is when i first got the monitor and turned on i gave BF4 ago, and i had a tab top left on screen saying gsync on, but since ive messed about with profiles and stuff it does not appear anymore, ive set the monitor back to default to try and find it but i cant for the life of me. Not that it matters but it would be nice to know if its working.


----------



## majnu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mads1*
> 
> the only thing i find strange and i cant replicate it again is when i first got the monitor and turned on i gave BF4 ago, and i had a tab top left on screen saying gsync on, but since ive messed about with profiles and stuff it does not appear anymore, ive set the monitor back to default to try and find it but i cant for the life of me. Not that it matters but it would be nice to know if its working.


https://gfycat.com/RichFirstAmericancreamdraft

Right click on your desktop
Select NVIDIA Control Panel
Display - Rotate Display
Select "Display" on the top tool bar
Deselect "G-SYNC Indicator" or Select if you want it on.

See link


----------



## Mads1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majnu*
> 
> https://gfycat.com/RichFirstAmericancreamdraft
> 
> Right click on your desktop
> Select NVIDIA Control Panel
> Display - Rotate Display
> Select "Display" on the top tool bar
> Deselect "G-SYNC Indicator" or Select if you want it on.
> 
> See link


Thanks for that, its was bugging me to bits.


----------



## BrightShadow

Its hard to judge from screenshots which is better Majnu. On my screen your first image is better as the second one loses details in the shadowed areas. Perhaps this is because my screen is already setup right, but that's part of the problem with screenshots. They could look different for everyone.


----------



## PsyborgViri

There is a thin border that encases my monitor landscape. It is approx. 1/4 inch to 3/8ths on the sides, and on the top and bottom it is a smaller amount at around 1/8th of an inch. Is there a way to rid this issue or am I stuck with it. It is annoying when I notice it because I feel like I am missing the full potential. I also think the screen would look much better fully filled in. In Nvidia control panel I try to re-size but the landscape is maxed in that software. The monitor does not seem to have any way of expanding the viewing area that I have seen. Kind of annoying seeing how the bezel is so tiny yet one can not tell with this unfilled border. Thanks for any help.


----------



## Overclock4926

I figure i chime in to give my two cents on this monitor. Someone who prefers IPS and glossy screens, I am quite impressed. My first impression of TN screens was always washed out colors and that was always the case. BUT, I am surprised, with a good amount of calibration you can get a good picture. With the help of this community, I am quite satisfied. Well.... until i feel that Acer and Asus improve their quality control. I took a chance and I am glad i did.


----------



## PCM2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsyborgViri*
> 
> There is a thin border that encases my monitor landscape. It is approx. 1/4 inch to 3/8ths on the sides, and on the top and bottom it is a smaller amount at around 1/8th of an inch. Is there a way to rid this issue or am I stuck with it. It is annoying when I notice it because I feel like I am missing the full potential. I also think the screen would look much better fully filled in. In Nvidia control panel I try to re-size but the landscape is maxed in that software. The monitor does not seem to have any way of expanding the viewing area that I have seen. Kind of annoying seeing how the bezel is so tiny yet one can not tell with this unfilled border. Thanks for any help.


It is almost certainly a panel border - http://www.overclock.net/t/1581181/acer-xb271hu-share-your-experience-and-show-pics/2500#post_24746846.


----------



## BrightShadow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsyborgViri*
> 
> There is a thin border that encases my monitor landscape... The monitor does not seem to have any way of expanding the viewing area that I have seen. Kind of annoying seeing how the bezel is so tiny yet one can not tell with this unfilled border. Thanks for any help.


That plastic on the outside is I'm sure just there to both hold the main panel in place, and potentially keep dust out. This monitor and many others have an internal bezel, it's not wasted black panel space that you can somehow make use of as there are no pixels in that region. The only way it could really be annoying is if your expectations were wrong when you bought it, as having a mostly internal bezel has a cleaner look when using the panel. Usually monitors have an external bezel which protrudes from the screen, which can be worse especially if said protrusion is glossy and thus reflecting light from the screen. This design eliminates all that, and dust collection too, and is the opposite of annoying.


----------



## PsyborgViri

Yes, I actually went on a long search thinking it was fixable and the last and least evident thing for me to do was to look at pictures of the screen. I realized how dumb it was to not do so before inquiring. I actually ended up calibrated my monitor and learned a few things about gamma and other calibration aspects over the blunder. I set the screen up using the tftcentral review as a guide but was not completely understanding of what I was doing and got a lil bit confused during the initial set up. It looked better than ever and the reservations I had about the panel border are all forgiven. Thanks for the response though.


----------



## handiman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> That is my video lol
> 
> If you watch in HD you can see the vertical lines over the tyre writing (hopefully) Its got lots of other lines over the image because its recorded with a crappy iphone camera.


Daryl i was looking around some more and found this 




that is basically what i see. i assume this isn't video card related cause i did just get a 980ti with the monitor.


----------



## Dawidowski

I cant even get G-syunc to work in half the games I play. Windowed borderless never works, and very few games dont even accept the G-sync in fullscreen too.
Witcher wont start with it, Project cars, Dirt Rally, Dishonored, Bioshock Infinite, Fallout4. and lastly doesn not work in Battlefront -.- ***?

Migh reinstall drivers to see if it works better.


----------



## majnu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BrightShadow*
> 
> Its hard to judge from screenshots which is better Majnu. On my screen your first image is better as the second one loses details in the shadowed areas. Perhaps this is because my screen is already setup right, but that's part of the problem with screenshots. They could look different for everyone.


Maybe Metro isn't the best example as the game is meant to be dark to fit in with the post apocalyptic underground atmosphere, with the LUT turned on it does get darker but colours do look richer.

3D LUT ON


3D LUT OFF


I will try other games too. Hopefully I didn't do something wrong when converting it.


----------



## AdrianIscariot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majnu*
> 
> Maybe Metro isn't the best example as the game is meant to be dark to fit in with the post apocalyptic underground atmosphere, with the LUT turned on it does get darker but colours do look richer.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 3D LUT ON
> 
> 
> 3D LUT OFF
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will try other games too. Hopefully I didn't do something wrong when converting it.


I doubt you've done anything wrong. I think there comes a point where personal preference tells us whether something is better or worse. For example, I tried the settings BrightShadow posted and found them to be slightly too dark for my tastes. I did like the colours and black level, but overall preferred the ICC you created on the 27th December along with 53% DV in NCP. However, from the pics you've linked I think I'd prefer the first ones as while it looks less atmospheric I like being able to pick out detail in dark areas.

Thing is, the second pic is probably the one the developers want you to see - it fits in perfectly with the game's atmosphere. Similarly, I'd wager the colours on your profile are technically more correct than the ones that BrightShadow has - but they may be less preferable to some who prefer more colour.

It's great that everyone has the ability to try all sorts of settings until they come to what they personally feel is best for them. Whether that's via NCP, professional calibration or another user's profile we're all able to enjoy this awesome monitor!

As an aside...I have until the end of Jan to return mine to Amazon. One of their reasons for return is that you found the item cheaper elsewhere. Has anyone used this method to request a return? I don't want to give it back, however it is available now for ~£80 less than I bought mine for. In an ideal world Amazon would credit me the difference, but I don't want to cause myself any headaches.


----------



## Klocek001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dawidowski*
> 
> I cant even get G-syunc to work in half the games I play. Windowed borderless never works, and very few games dont even accept the G-sync in fullscreen too.
> Witcher wont start with it, Project cars, Dirt Rally, Dishonored, Bioshock Infinite, Fallout4. and lastly doesn not work in Battlefront -.- ***?
> 
> Migh reinstall drivers to see if it works better.


how's your panel quality itself?


----------



## Dawidowski

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Klocek001*
> 
> how's your panel quality itself?


I got the Gsync icon to work in window borderless in all games after installing. Still wont see it in fullscreen, it could be in the background so will have to test it









Quality itself, only little tiny blacklight bleed in the bottom to the right but not in corner, just before.
Else no dust spec, no dead pixel, decent uniformity.. if you look for it you will find it else you wont notice it. You wont notice the bleed in any games since its silver/grey and so little.

Only thing that bothers me is the gamma, but with ICC fiddeling/Nvidia colors and borderless its awesome.
Works like a charm, looks beautiful and runs beautiful. Just need to see if Gsync runs while in fullscreen.
Pictures taken 1.5-2 meter from the screen. Iphone crap 6 .. so not the best quality but its all I can do for you.
Brightness 40


----------



## Klocek001

Nah, don't complain abut that blb, it's minimal,literally 1%. IPS 144hz owners would murder to have this little blb. I was gonna get 144hz IPS myself, but you're bound to have at least some glow/blb, and that is if you're lucky. I decided to go with a TN with at lest decent colors. My Dell is due to arrive soon, Id already have it if it wasn't for the new year's day being off.


----------



## Darylrese

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *handiman*
> 
> Daryl i was looking around some more and found this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that is basically what i see. i assume this isn't video card related cause i did just get a 980ti with the monitor.


Yeah thats pretty much what i see too. My first S271DG had it much worse than this one. When scolling on FB i don't really see it anymore.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majnu*
> 
> Think you should rma your monitor. Go through Dell and it's normally a next day swap but with the holidays it will be delayed. I've honestly tried to recreate the issues people have experienced and I do not get any of it. The issue isn't that apparent on your pcars video but I can see it on your facebook one.


That FB video was created on my first S2716DG and it had worse pixel inversion than this one. I do still notice pixel inversion, but not as bad as before. I don't really notice it when scrolling on facebook now. It's worse if you scroll through pages of images fast.

I think its probably there on all of these monitors but some just do not notice it or maybe don't play games that show it. The same as some people dont see a big difference in 60hz vs 144hz, whereas i notice a huge difference.

I tried to RMA to supplier due to pixel inversion and they rejected it as they couldn't see it! It's something i can live with for now, knowing all the problems with alternatives, but i look forward to my next upgrade not having it.


----------



## Nukemaster

Dawidowski, What is that box next to the center screen?


----------



## Dawidowski

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nukemaster*
> 
> Dawidowski, What is that box next to the center screen?


Native instruments komplete audio 6. Its an external soundcard for my studio monitors







USB driven, connected to my pc!


----------



## polynomialc

Just ordered this screen from dell today, in canada for 699.00. not a terrible deal considering how bad the canadian dollar is, other competition g-sync screens are going for around 950-1000 in canada. Hopefully I get a one without any dead pixels etc, this is first jump from 1080p for me. currently using samsung s27a950d 120hz 1080p screen, which has been solid.


----------



## AdrianIscariot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dawidowski*
> 
> Native instruments komplete audio 6. Its an external soundcard for my studio monitors
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> USB driven, connected to my pc!


Love the bias lighting you have going on there, and your set-up in general. I'd never even thought of running games in windowed mode then dragging it to be fullscreen - seems like a great solution to get around games that reset to their own profiles when running fullscreen. Also digging the spiders on the wall - are you an arachnologist as well as a music guru?


----------



## Noshuru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gigantoad*
> 
> You can use it with games which support Reshade framework to use your desktop colour profile in fullscreen mode.


Wow, this thing's amazing. Color profiles with 99% of games, from what I can tell looking at their compatibility list.


----------



## Gigantoad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dawidowski*


Got the same two Ikea lamps on my desk


----------



## majnu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AdrianIscariot*
> 
> I doubt you've done anything wrong. I think there comes a point where personal preference tells us whether something is better or worse. For example, I tried the settings BrightShadow posted and found them to be slightly too dark for my tastes. I did like the colours and black level, but overall preferred the ICC you created on the 27th December along with 53% DV in NCP. However, from the pics you've linked I think I'd prefer the first ones as while it looks less atmospheric I like being able to pick out detail in dark areas.
> 
> Thing is, the second pic is probably the one the developers want you to see - it fits in perfectly with the game's atmosphere. Similarly, I'd wager the colours on your profile are technically more correct than the ones that BrightShadow has - but they may be less preferable to some who prefer more colour.
> 
> It's great that everyone has the ability to try all sorts of settings until they come to what they personally feel is best for them. Whether that's via NCP, professional calibration or another user's profile we're all able to enjoy this awesome monitor!
> 
> As an aside...I have until the end of Jan to return mine to Amazon. One of their reasons for return is that you found the item cheaper elsewhere. Has anyone used this method to request a return? I don't want to give it back, however it is available now for ~£80 less than I bought mine for. In an ideal world Amazon would credit me the difference, but I don't want to cause myself any headaches.


Yeh it's just a matter of taste or whether someone agrees with the art direction in games. For FPS games black levels are not as important than when it comes to watching movies as it can be beneficial finding people who hide in shadows. I will see if there is something that can be done about black levels on AVS as they look wrong.

BF4 3D LUT ON










OFF



Edit - 3D LUT was indeed wrong. New one created and placed in calibration folder.

Corrected Version 2


----------



## Dawidowski

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gigantoad*
> 
> Got the same two Ikea lamps on my desk


They do the job ;D


----------



## Dawidowski

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AdrianIscariot*
> 
> Love the bias lighting you have going on there, and your set-up in general. I'd never even thought of running games in windowed mode then dragging it to be fullscreen - seems like a great solution to get around games that reset to their own profiles when running fullscreen. Also digging the spiders on the wall - are you an arachnologist as well as a music guru?


Since I've been using like 3 screens for 4 years, I ended up using window borderless mode in games. Just tab out while the game is still there and dont have the blinking annoying tab out from games flickering everytime you want to chat, change or google game info









Arachnologist not really but I love spiders







And since I cant have spiders that are alive due to GF would die, my dad has a guy that travels around the world and collects spiders, when they die or so they dry them in alcohol and preserve them in frames. Some species are not allowed to be transfered out of different countries/regions so I only have the legal ones.
No music guru either but I play between 75,000-125,000 minutues of music a year atleast, and picking between speakers/systems I picked the not to pricey but still expensive and detailed studio system ! Ive had it for 2-3 years and its worth every penny!


----------



## DMatthewStewart

oh no. I just perused the last couple of pages and cant find what LUT is. Can someone enlighten me before I lose my mind? Now I want to play Metro again btw


----------



## Nukemaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DMatthewStewart*
> 
> oh no. I just perused the last couple of pages and cant find what LUT is. Can someone enlighten me before I lose my mind? Now I want to play Metro again btw


LUT is Look Up Table as far as I know. It tells the computer what color changes are required to make your monitor color look the way you want it to.
So if your screen had a green tint this could shift the colors back towards what you want.

Pretty cool to see before and after screen since normal calibration is not seen in screen shots.


----------



## PsyborgViri

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BrightShadow*
> 
> That plastic on the outside is I'm sure just there to both hold the main panel in place, and potentially keep dust out. This monitor and many others have an internal bezel, it's not wasted black panel space that you can somehow make use of as there are no pixels in that region. The only way it could really be annoying is if your expectations were wrong when you bought it, as having a mostly internal bezel has a cleaner look when using the panel. Usually monitors have an external bezel which protrudes from the screen, which can be worse especially if said protrusion is glossy and thus reflecting light from the screen. This design eliminates all that, and dust collection too, and is the opposite of annoying.


Yes, it is a decent trade now that you mention it and I have given soem thought, but arguably it would look better if no internal bezel.. I just was not aware it wo
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gigantoad*
> 
> Got the same two Ikea lamps on my desk


You should get some of these for your lamps http://www.amazon.com/Fosmon-Multi-Color-Light-Remote-Control/dp/B006M2DE4Y


----------



## medgart

Have you guys played with G-sync off? Do you see big difference with g-sync on and off? I'm asking because I actually consider getting a freesync monitor with gtx 980 ti.


----------



## HunterKen7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *medgart*
> 
> Have you guys played with G-sync off? Do you see big difference with g-sync on and off? I'm asking because I actually consider getting a freesync monitor with gtx 980 ti.


I despise tearing so I never play with gsync off. Its why I bought this monitor.


----------



## AdrianIscariot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *medgart*
> 
> Have you guys played with G-sync off? Do you see big difference with g-sync on and off? I'm asking because I actually consider getting a freesync monitor with gtx 980 ti.


Honestly? Not really. Oftentimes I find myself wondering if it's actually turned on!

I have been toying with ULMB and I don't find it much different to G-Sync. I think I overestimated G-Sync's usefulness thanks to all this 'game-changing' stuff in the press. The fact is most games still stutter but this is due to shortfalls in their design as opposed to anything G-Sync can actually correct.

With that said, it depends what you are coming from and what you'll be using with a monitor like this. I had a 144Hz monitor before, always had V-Sync OFF (I cannot stand any lag) and rarely saw a tear. However, I was driving a 1080p display with two GTX 780 Classifieds in SLI, so was able to attain close to the max refresh rate of the monitor all the time. This means that while tearing would have been happening it was too brief to be perceptible for me.

I can say G-Sync is helpful in situations where tearing would be noticeable. For me, this is generally at framerates < 80. This is important because even though I upgraded my graphics cards when I upgraded the monitor it is simply not possible to hit 120+ on some modern games if you want the eye candy turned up. The Witcher 3 is a good example - I average around 80-90fps in SLI and 60 without. At this framerate tearing would be noticeable, I'm sure. With G-Sync on I get no lag and no tearing. I feel like it is a handy feature, but not the game-changing revolutionary IP that some people claim. Like most things, though, everyone is different so if possible give it a try and see what you think.

TL;DR: If you have the GPU power to drive 1440p at framerates high enough to make tearing imperceptible G-Sync is a bit of a waste considering its cost. However, if you cannot maintain very high framerates in the titles you play, or if you are extremely sensitive to tearing and/or input lag then G-Sync makes sense.


----------



## Klocek001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *medgart*
> 
> Have you guys played with G-sync off? Do you see big difference with g-sync on and off? I'm asking because I actually consider getting a freesync monitor with gtx 980 ti.


I went with gsync even though the difference might not be so obvious in some cases since I don't wanna regret not buying gsync one when in some games the difference will be noticeable. like our friend said, it's good for situations when your GPU might have some hard times running always high fps, and you cannot always upgrade your GPUs when a new,demanding game hits.
I'm more interested in how gsync does in the 55-65fps range when confronted with 144hz no gsync/no vsync, with this panel giving you quite good color reproduction you will have the freedom of lowering quality settings to play at high framerate and turning up the quality settings for eye candy, but letting gsync alleviate the problems of lower fps.

I'm actually quite curious what I'll be doing myself. When I run AC:S with high settings/fxaa I get around 80fps on avg, but the game looks so much better with TXAA and PCSS. The problem is my fps is around 50 with those settings. So I'll have to decide between the two. My monitor won't arrive until Thursday unfortunately.


----------



## medgart

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AdrianIscariot*
> 
> Honestly? Not really. Oftentimes I find myself wondering if it's actually turned on!
> 
> I have been toying with ULMB and I don't find it much different to G-Sync. I think I overestimated G-Sync's usefulness thanks to all this 'game-changing' stuff in the press. The fact is most games still stutter but this is due to shortfalls in their design as opposed to anything G-Sync can actually correct.
> 
> With that said, it depends what you are coming from and what you'll be using with a monitor like this. I had a 144Hz monitor before, always had V-Sync OFF (I cannot stand any lag) and rarely saw a tear. However, I was driving a 1080p display with two GTX 780 Classifieds in SLI, so was able to attain close to the max refresh rate of the monitor all the time. This means that while tearing would have been happening it was too brief to be perceptible for me.
> 
> I can say G-Sync is helpful in situations where tearing would be noticeable. For me, this is generally at framerates < 80. This is important because even though I upgraded my graphics cards when I upgraded the monitor it is simply not possible to hit 120+ on some modern games if you want the eye candy turned up. The Witcher 3 is a good example - I average around 80-90fps in SLI and 60 without. At this framerate tearing would be noticeable, I'm sure. With G-Sync on I get no lag and no tearing. I feel like it is a handy feature, but not the game-changing revolutionary IP that some people claim. Like most things, though, everyone is different so if possible give it a try and see what you think.
> 
> TL;DR: If you have the GPU power to drive 1440p at framerates high enough to make tearing imperceptible G-Sync is a bit of a waste considering its cost. However, if you cannot maintain very high framerates in the titles you play, or if you are extremely sensitive to tearing and/or input lag then G-Sync makes sense.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Klocek001*
> 
> I went with gsync even though the difference might not be so obvious in some cases since I don't wanna regret not buying gsync one when in some games the difference will be noticeable. like our friend said, it's good for situations when your GPU might have some hard times running always high fps, and you cannot always upgrade your GPUs when a new,demanding game hits.
> I'm more interested in how gsync does in the 55-65fps range when confronted with 144hz no gsync/no vsync, with this panel giving you quite good color reproduction you will have the freedom of lowering quality settings to play at high framerate and turning up the quality settings for eye candy, but letting gsync alleviate the problems of lower fps.
> 
> I'm actually quite curious what I'll be doing myself. When I run AC:S with high settings/fxaa I get around 80fps on avg, but the game looks so much better with TXAA and PCSS. The problem is my fps is around 50 with those settings. So I'll have to decide between the two. My monitor won't arrive until Thursday unfortunately.


That's very helpful, thanks. I'm thinking about the new Eizo FS2735. It's still kind of a lottery with the Acer XB271HU and Asus PG279Q and so far this Dell S2716DG looks like the most solid choice, so I'll wait to see if the Eizo has the problems that Acer and Asus have.About the gpu I have to use Nvidia card that's why I'm asking about G-sync.


----------



## Waro

One guy in another forum I'm reading has found out that the colour settings of the Nvidia Control Panel have been used by games after he changed the scaling to fullscreen + GPU + override game settings. After doing so the colour settings worked after restarting a game in 2 of 3 times. We both don't know why that influences the colours settings.


----------



## schloppidol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *medgart*
> 
> Have you guys played with G-sync off? Do you see big difference with g-sync on and off? I'm asking because I actually consider getting a freesync monitor with gtx 980 ti.


I would say it depends on the game. Something like CSGO which is easy to sit 144+ fps all the time is pretty darn good just with the high refresh rate or ULMB but there is still tearing present. I have always played with VSYNC off due to input lag in the past so I am used to it. It is a lot better than 60 fps tearing though.
BF4 and Diablo 3 (!) for example look so smooth with GSYNC that I would not want to go back.

You could always move to AMD in the future of course and make use of the Freesync capabilities but with a 980Ti I would definitely not want to wait


----------



## BrightShadow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *medgart*
> 
> Have you guys played with G-sync off? Do you see big difference with g-sync on and off? I'm asking because I actually consider getting a freesync monitor with gtx 980 ti.


After initially messing with g-sync to see the difference, it now never gets turned off (since there is literally no downside to it). If your running 90+ fps its going to look fast enough that it's not a big deal, but having now used g-sync, as soon as I turn it off, I see the screen tearing. A game that makes a big difference for me is GTA Online, were I don't get anywhere near the 90 fps zone (as I prefer great looking graphical details). In that game tearing was a big problem, but before g-sync you just lived with it, and now its gone. It's a magical thing to not have tearing, I still stare at my screen sometimes trying to get tearing to happen because its still a bit unbelievable lol.

I'm using a GTX 970 by the way, and so this monitor and GPU really kick ass when I am playing an older game, like Mass Effect (number 1, but with 11gigs of user improved texture files) where I can run the game at very high FPS and things just look so buttery. Fallout 4 is also so much more fun to play because of this monitor. What I found immediately when I got this monitor, was that I needed to lower my settings a bit in games (like Fallout 4) in order to get to an FPS rate that allows the game to feel smoother. If you're used to a 60hz monitor, you don't want to play a game at or around 60 or less FPS, as that won't feel much different or any more amazing than before, it's when you kick things above 60hz that you really start to enjoy what you have. If you are one of those people who are highly sensitive to tearing, you probably always play with lower graphics settings and use v-sync, but having g-sync you can flow between 90-60fps and while you will notice when your at a lower fps, it just kinda feels right having a variable refresh rate (g-sync).

Despite g-sync, owning this monitor makes me desire a second videocard, as games are far more enjoyable if you can sit at above 90 FPS or at the peak of 144 FPS. If you own a triple or quadruple video card setup, you may wish to go for a monitor with 200hz instead. Like when I play Fallout 4, and i'm inside of a building, FPS goes way up and you can feel the difference.


----------



## Noshuru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BrightShadow*
> 
> After initially messing with g-sync to see the difference, it now never gets turned off (since there is literally no downside to it). If your running 90+ fps its going to look fast enough that it's not a big deal, but having now used g-sync, as soon as I turn it off, I see the screen tearing. A game that makes a big difference for me is GTA Online, were I don't get anywhere near the 90 fps zone (as I prefer great looking graphical details). In that game tearing was a big problem, but before g-sync you just lived with it, and now its gone. It's a magical thing to not have tearing, I still stare at my screen sometimes trying to get tearing to happen because its still a bit unbelievable lol.
> 
> I'm using a GTX 970 by the way, and so this monitor and GPU really kick ass when I am playing an older game, like Mass Effect (number 1, but with 11gigs of user improved texture files) where I can run the game at very high FPS and things just look so buttery. Fallout 4 is also so much more fun to play because of this monitor. What I found immediately when I got this monitor, was that I needed to lower my settings a bit in games (like Fallout 4) in order to get to an FPS rate that allows the game to feel smoother. If you're used to a 60hz monitor, you don't want to play a game at or around 60 or less FPS, as that won't feel much different or any more amazing than before, it's when you kick things above 60hz that you really start to enjoy what you have. If you are one of those people who are highly sensitive to tearing, you probably always play with lower graphics settings and use v-sync, but having g-sync you can flow between 90-60fps and while you will notice when your at a lower fps, it just kinda feels right having a variable refresh rate (g-sync).
> 
> Despite g-sync, owning this monitor makes me desire a second videocard, as games are far more enjoyable if you can sit at above 90 FPS or at the peak of 144 FPS. If you own a triple or quadruple video card setup, you may wish to go for a monitor with 200hz instead. Like when I play Fallout 4, and i'm inside of a building, FPS goes way up and you can feel the difference.


If you want to go 970 SLI I'd recommend selling the one 970 and buying a 980 Ti instead.


----------



## BrightShadow

I would say that's actually bad advice. the 980 Ti is only about 10% faster in clock rate, and as for the ram, I actually track my video card ram usage in video games as I play, and in today's world, we aren't even using 4gigs yet in the most demanding games with max settings, so 2 more gigs of ram isn't needed.

Edit: Probably both cheaper and more effective to buy a 970 off someone going for a 980 Ti ^_~


----------



## Robilar

I had 970 in sli and went to a single 980ti. No plans to go back. Lower top end frame rates but overall smoother and less issues in general.


----------



## BrightShadow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Waro*
> 
> One guy in another forum I'm reading has found out that the colour settings of the Nvidia Control Panel have been used by games after he changed the scaling to fullscreen + GPU + override game settings. After doing so the colour settings worked after restarting a game in 2 of 3 times. We both don't know why that influences the colours settings.


Thanks for bringing this info, I have set that now on my machine. Thank you!!


----------



## BrightShadow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robilar*
> 
> Lower top end frame rates but overall smoother and less issues in general.


Can't argue with the issues thing. SLI does definitely requires more effort to use and make use of. The real truth though is that I probably won't do SLI nor spend extra money to change video cards. This card (GTX 970) by itself is amazing enough that I can wait till the next generation of nVidia cards. There's a saying my uncle would say *'Those who live on the cutting edge, tend to bleed'*.


----------



## Noshuru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BrightShadow*
> 
> I would say that's actually bad advice. the 980 Ti is only about 10% faster in clock rate, and as for the ram, I actually track my video card ram usage in video games as I play, and in today's world, we aren't even using 4gigs yet in the most demanding games with max settings, so 2 more gigs of ram isn't needed.
> 
> Edit: Probably both cheaper and more effective to buy a 970 off someone going for a 980 Ti ^_~


What's that about clockspeed? How's that in any way relevant? Higher end GPUs aren't more expensive because of their clock, they're more expensive because they perform better. And besides, when I sold my 970 I sold it for only like 10% less than the purchasing price, and the consistency of a single card is well worth those 30€ I lost.


----------



## BrightShadow

There are three main factors when buying graphics cards, and many secondary factors. Firstly there's the clock speed, next is the ram both speed and amount, and third is the directx/technology compatibility. A card might be fast, but if it doesn't support the latest graphical effects, people won't want it, or perhaps its great in both speed and technology but it doesn't have enough ram to keep all the good textures loaded. Maybe it has the ram and technologies but is just too slow.

Secondarily things like port configurations, fan/shell design and setup differences, and physical size are some other factors that come in after the three main factors. Clock speed is a highly relevant statistic that directly affects end user performance in their games, which is why companies like EVGA sell variants of their cards with higher and higher clock speeds. People are always wanting more speed.

When it comes to the GTX 980Ti vs a GTX 980 or GTX 970, the only real difference is clock rate and ram size/speed. They have the same technology and graphical effect capabilities. Most people who have been using their GTX 970 since they came out, cannot resell them for 10% of it's cost, especially given the fiasco nVidia got themselves into with regards to the ram performance (despite it having no real effect at this point in time due to games not needing to use 4gb of ram). The main selling point for a Ti version of the GTX 980 is the increased ram, which won't be noticeably useful for years to come, at which point new cards with new effect compatibility will be on the market, and being one of the prime 3 factors in buying a card, will at that point illicit purchases from most people.


----------



## yellows

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BrightShadow*
> 
> There are three main factors when buying graphics cards, and many secondary factors. Firstly there's the clock speed, next is the ram both speed and amount, and third is the directx/technology compatibility. A card might be fast, but if it doesn't support the latest graphical effects, people won't want it, or perhaps its great in both speed and technology but it doesn't have enough ram to keep all the good textures loaded. Maybe it has the ram and technologies but is just too slow.
> 
> Secondarily things like port configurations, fan/shell design and setup differences, and physical size are some other factors that come in after the three main factors. Clock speed is a highly relevant statistic that directly affects end user performance in their games, which is why companies like EVGA sell variants of their cards with higher and higher clock speeds. People are always wanting more speed.
> 
> When it comes to the GTX 980Ti vs a GTX 980 or GTX 970, the only real difference is clock rate and ram size/speed. They have the same technology and graphical effect capabilities. Most people who have been using their GTX 970 since they came out, cannot resell them for 10% of it's cost, especially given the fiasco nVidia got themselves into with regards to the ram performance (despite it having no real effect at this point in time due to games not needing to use 4gb of ram). The main selling point for a Ti version of the GTX 980 is the increased ram, which won't be noticeably useful for years to come, at which point new cards with new effect compatibility will be on the market, and being one of the prime 3 factors in buying a card, will at that point illicit purchases from most people.


I'm sorry but that's simply incorrect. There are significant differences between 970/980 and 980Ti. If you care to take a look at the raw specifications you'll see that 980Ti and Titan X are the "full" implementation of Maxwell 2 as in having all (or almost all in case of the 980 Ti) processing units enabled. Just look at the amount of transistors and the physical size. That is the indication of the raw processing power.

What you're saying is similar to comparing a 4-core Core i7 running at 3.0GHz to an 18-core Xeon running at 3.0GHz as well. Even though they run at the same speed and execute the same instructions they will not have similar combined performance across all cores, not even close. Graphics processing is really easily scalable so adding more processing units (shader processors, texture mapping units and render output units) gives increased performance.

In my opinion a single 980 Ti is just a better choice in general than having to deal with SLI 970's. And that's why I'm running one


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yellows*
> 
> I'm sorry but that's simply incorrect. There are significant differences between 970/980 and 980Ti. If you care to take a look at the raw specifications you'll see that 980Ti and Titan X are the "full" implementation of Maxwell 2 as in having all (or almost all in case of the 980 Ti) processing units enabled. Just look at the amount of transistors and the physical size. That is the indication of the raw processing power.


Yeah that post was mind boggling. GTX 980 and 970 are GM204, GTX 980 Ti is GM200. Far more resources (CUDA cores, TMUs, ROPs) with similar clock speeds leading to much faster pixel fill rate, texture fill rate, memory bandwidth. Also having 6GB VRAM instead of 4GB is helpful for many people in this age of super high resolution gaming.

Like you I go for the most powerful single GPU available. Plenty of games have lackluster multi-GPU support so using two weaker cards is a liability. That, plus one GPU = far less headaches. I'm a little bit behind now, but I'll wait for Pascal.


----------



## BrightShadow

Well check this out:
http://www.pcgamer.com/nvidia-geforce-gtx-980-ti-review/

The comparison versus an SLI GTX 970 setup are shown about half way down the page. There's also talk about native SLI support coming with directX 12, and potential to have the ram eventual stack as well. Again I will probably do nothing and just stay with 1 card, but this monitor's potential makes you think.


----------



## yellows

I was curious about the exact differences between a 980 Ti and SLI 970 and there's a review at pcgamer.com that has interesting benchmarks and boils down to this:
Quote:


> In average, 970 SLI is only 5-10 percent faster than the 980 Ti, but depending on the game it may be as much as 20 percent faster...or 15 percent slower.


This variable performance that basically depends on the SLI profiles in the drivers and the reported micro-stuttering at guru3d.com's review kind of proves that there are problems with SLI setups


----------



## BrightShadow

Not sure why your winking. We posted a link to the same thing, and in all of their actual comparison's they did and showed pictures of, the SLI setup beat the single card.


----------



## yellows

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BrightShadow*
> 
> Well check this out:
> http://www.pcgamer.com/nvidia-geforce-gtx-980-ti-review/


I did and we seem to have different conclusions about the same review








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BrightShadow*
> 
> There's also talk about native SLI support coming with directX 12, and potential to have the ram eventual stack as well. Again I will probably do nothing and just stay with 1 card, but this monitor's potential makes you think.


There was a talk about that at Microsoft's BUILD conference this year: Advanced DirectX12 Graphics and Performance which demonstrated multiadapter "SLI-like" setup. There was a small increase in performance, but at a terrible latency cost:



Take a look at what is the total rendering time for one frame in comparison to native, single GPU. SLI has a similar effect in terms of latency, however it's not as dramatic.


----------



## BrightShadow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yellows*
> 
> ...the reported micro-stuttering at guru3d.com's review kind of proves that there are problems with SLI setups


There is no negatives mentioned at all in their conclusion and closing remarks about the setup or choice to use the GTX 970 in SLI. Also that was over a year ago.


----------



## yellows

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BrightShadow*
> 
> There is no negatives mentioned at all in their conclusion and closing remarks about the setup or choice to use the GTX 970 in SLI. Also that was over a year ago.


My overall point is: SLI has variable performance that highly depends on the drivers, as per pcgamer's review, *and* has _detectable_ instabilities in frame timing due to it's architecture. How all of those combine with G-Sync? I haven't seen any reviews, yet I'd like to know









If you're still not convinced then we can agree to disagree


----------



## BrightShadow

Well before you disagree and make directX 12 look like trash, take a look at this page that looks at the percentage performance gains from tests using multi card configurations.
http://wccftech.com/directx-12-nvidia-amd-crosssli-explicit-multi-gpu/


----------



## yellows

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BrightShadow*
> 
> Well before you disagree and make directX 12 look like trash, take a look at this page that looks at the percentage performance gains from tests using multi card configurations.
> http://wccftech.com/directx-12-nvidia-amd-crosssli-explicit-multi-gpu/


I think you either exaggerate what I'm trying to describe or are overly defensive. I'm not saying that DX12 is "trash". In fact it's awesome that they are even attempting allowing mixing different vendors.

I'm saying that doing multi-GPU rendering is *hard* and has disadvantages when compared to a single GPU. In fact it's so hard that neither nVidia/AMD nor Microsoft can do it "right" yet. They are close, sure, but at the moment a single GPU will win.


----------



## BrightShadow

Your previous post about how the technology gave only marginal results is contradicted by the link I have posted of multi gpu tests with directx 12. Whether it was your intention or not, your post did make directx12's multi-gpu solution seem like a feature you might even intentionally avoid... which I summed up with the word trash. Sorry if it offended.


----------



## BrightShadow

Getting back to monitors, I don't think there is any problems with SLI and G-sync, except if your trying to use DSR (dynamic super resolution). I heard that all three at the same time has been an issue. Sadly I found at least one game that crashes my computer if I have DSR enabled (specifically Styx, a stealth game where your a goblin), but it can be great for other games like Skyrim.


----------



## ghostrider85

Stop arguing and go 980 ti sli


----------



## BrightShadow

And just want to also throw out there, it's amazing how much of a difference the right CPU makes for gaming.


----------



## yellows

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BrightShadow*
> 
> Your previous post about how the technology gave only marginal results is contradicted by the link I have posted of multi gpu tests with directx 12. Whether it was your intention or not, your post did make directx12's multi-gpu solution seem like a feature you might even intentionally avoid... which I summed up with the word trash. Sorry if it offended.


I'm too old to be offended, especially over the Internet









The review you posted indicates that there are still problems with that mode of rendering in DX12, specifically if 680 is the "main" card with a Radeon being "slave". The performance is slower than a single 680 in that case. On the other hand it can indeed speed things up with a right setup. Which is again, the variance factor. It's still very early for this technology and things will improve for sure. Will it be better than a single GPU? Perhaps, but I don't think so.

I would still choose a single GPU over SLI or multiadapter DX12 mode (which requires explicit support in the game engine).

I haven't tested SLI with G-Sync and DSR myself, but I've played around with G-Sync+DSR and it worked fine. I think CallsignVega couldn't get his 5 XB271HU's to run on SLI Titan X at the same time in surround, but I might be remembering wrong here.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ghostrider85*
> 
> Stop arguing and go 980 ti sli


Hah, I wish


----------



## BrightShadow

Who here is still using a 680?


----------



## Mads1

Does anyone notice a gap between the power buttons and the bottom panel bit.


----------



## BrightShadow

Not sure what you mean, but I do find that if I press the power button too softly, it feels like it's clicking, but won't actually make contact with the inner button (so the screen won't turn on or off). It's such a super minor issue, that I hadn't mentioned it earlier.


----------



## Mads1

like this


----------



## BrightShadow

That is not normal, and you should get the monitor replaced... although its possible it could just be snapped into place with a bit of force. That will be up to you though.


----------



## Mads1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BrightShadow*
> 
> That is not normal, and you should get the monitor replaced... although its possible it could just be snapped into place with a bit of force. That will be up to you though.


Ive tried that, there is like a circuit board which is in the way which can be seen from the pic and its that that is stopping the panel to snap in place, ive got a RMA but ive got to send it back which is gonna cost me , someone else had a prob and they had their's picked up, the company has not been very helpful and some people have said they would accept that fault, well sorry not me.


----------



## BrightShadow

I wouldn't accept that defect myself. You can try contacting the company you bought the monitor from a few times to see if someone else there will tell you something different with regards to the shipping charges. Just remember to sound a mix of outraged and depressed with a dash of hopeful. I got mine from a well known computer store here in the states called BestBuy, partially because I knew I could return it in person if needed.

Nobody has yet commented on the defect I discovered in my monitor, but I have all but decided to just keep it, as it has no negative effect when the monitor is being used as intended... but I am still keeping the idea open. I just don't want to end up with a worse one, when this one is perfectly liveable.


----------



## daveleebond

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mads1*
> 
> Ive tried that, there is like a circuit board which is in the way which can be seen from the pic and its that that is stopping the panel to snap in place, ive got a RMA but ive got to send it back which is gonna cost me , someone else had a prob and they had their's picked up, the company has not been very helpful and some people have said they would accept that fault, well sorry not me.


Can you not RMA via DELL direct via their 3yr door to door policy?


----------



## Peanuts4

So I just figured some stuff out here so thought I'd add it for people like myself. Maybe some of you guys can add in advice as well. First of all I still find this display hard to look at so more advice the better.

First of all, I generally prefer Chrome over Firefox. I stumbled upon an article about scaling and wow huge difference, if you are squinting at Chrome like I am switch to Firefox. It's still not perfect but it looks a lot better than Chrome. Chrome was destroying my eyes.

Apparently this might help with some programs, right click on them select compatibility tab and then disable display scaling on high DPI settings. I don't quit understand this as I haven't seen it make a difference.

Next and this is huge! Right clock on your desktop, select screen resolution, now that you are in your display settings select Make Text and Other items larger or smaller. I thought this would just change things a little like chromes magnification settings but it totally adjusts your desktop icons and words ect. 125% I would say looks the best and probably a good happy medium, I like 150% the most but you lose a lot of screen realestate. It makes things huge but after having 1680x1050 it's more familiar. Maybe you guys with larger resolutions can give some info on this not sure if there is an optimal setting for this resolution and DPI or if it's all just preference.

Lastly this is for windows 8 and windows 10 users. I read that there are more DPI options/ Win 8 and win 10 are setup already for higher DPI displays and have settings win 7 does not??? Can someone confirm this with me? Not sure what they have. Might be a reason I finally switch to win 10.


----------



## Klocek001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peanuts4*
> 
> So I just figured some stuff out here so thought I'd add it for people like myself. Maybe some of you guys can add in advice as well. First of all I still find this display hard to look at so more advice the better.
> 
> First of all, I generally prefer Chrome over Firefox. I stumbled upon an article about scaling and wow huge difference, if you are squinting at Chrome like I am switch to Firefox. It's still not perfect but it looks a lot better than Chrome. Chrome was destroying my eyes.
> 
> Apparently this might help with some programs, right click on them select compatibility tab and then disable display scaling on high DPI settings. I don't quit understand this as I haven't seen it make a difference.
> 
> Next and this is huge! Right clock on your desktop, select screen resolution, now that you are in your display settings select Make Text and Other items larger or smaller. I thought this would just change things a little like chromes magnification settings but it totally adjusts your desktop icons and words ect. 125% I would say looks the best and probably a good happy medium, I like 150% the most but you lose a lot of screen realestate. It makes things huge but after having 1680x1050 it's more familiar. Maybe you guys with larger resolutions can give some info on this not sure if there is an optimal setting for this resolution and DPI or if it's all just preference.
> 
> Lastly this is for windows 8 and windows 10 users. I read that there are more DPI options/ Win 8 and win 10 are setup already for higher DPI displays and have settings win 7 does not??? Can someone confirm this with me? Not sure what they have. Might be a reason I finally switch to win 10.


omg I wanna triple rep you for that, my mx27aq scales perfectly with that. gonna use on the Dell as soon as it arrives too. 125% is very very good but I actually set it to custom 108%.


----------



## Peanuts4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Klocek001*
> 
> omg I wanna triple rep you for that, my mx27aq scales perfectly with that. gonna use on the Dell as soon as it arrives too. 125% is very very good but I actually set it to custom 115%.


Thanks for the rep I need all that I can get to sell hardware on here







Glad I can help.

I was looking at the custom settings as I'm just learning more about this stuff. Maybe some sort of math for DPI can help us out here with Windows custom text size DPI percent options. As Windows mentions: (9 point Segoe UI at 120 pizels per inch) or custom %'s the % option would likely be the easiest.

With a 27 inche 2560 x 1440 (16:9) = 109 PPI I'm guessing same as DPI. The Tech Republic shows Table A with 100% = 96, 125% = 120, 150% = 144, 200=192. So if our monitors have 109 PPI (I believe) what would be the optimal % be? Math and I are not friends so I'll leave that with the you guys it's 7:22am and I haven't slept yet so hopefully someone who knows about DPI and resolutions can make sense of this..

Couple articles that helped me google some windows settings:

https://blogs.windows.com/windowsexperience/2013/07/15/windows-8-1-dpi-scaling-enhancements/
http://www.tested.com/tech/pcs/460553-problem-high-ppi-windows-display-scaling/
http://www.techrepublic.com/blog/windows-and-office/get-a-better-view-in-windows-7-by-adjusting-dpi-scaling/


----------



## Mads1

Ive been using 125% for awhile now.







If i need to look at something abit closer i hold CTRL down whilst using the scroll wheel on the mouse.


----------



## Klocek001

the only thing that doesn't scale properly are emoticons on OCN, which look "pixelized" with 125%.


----------



## Darylrese

I played around with DPI on my Dell U2515H's and i actually went back to 100% after using 120% for awhile. I found text and some icons to be a bit blurry. My eyes are good though so i'm happy with everything being small









I have just read through 4 pages about SLI and graphic cards....basically ever since the GTX 670, I have always gone for two powerful cards in SLI. I went GTX 580 > GTX 670 SLI > GTX 980 SLI and i dont regret it one bit. Only come across two games that don't use SLI and those work perfectly with a single card (X-Plane 10 and RaceRoom)

Other than that, i have had no issues atall with SLI and i am unlikely to go back to a single card. I get almost double FPS in games that support SLI and i couldnt do without it. Never experienced glitches or performance problems with SLI, games either support it or they don't.

I definitely couldn't do without it now i'm running 1440p, 144hz.


----------



## Mads1

I may get another 980ti when everyone starts selling them to get pascal, but will see what pascal is like and if worth upgrading, as really i want to keep with a single card to run this monitor.


----------



## Klocek001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mads1*
> 
> I may get another 980ti when everyone starts selling them to get pascal, but will see what pascal is like and if worth upgrading, as really i want to keep with a single card to run this monitor.


well if that's the scenario then I guess it's not bad, my rig is ready for 980Ti SLI and if they really drop prices it might be a nice occasion to upgrade. 980Ti SLI should be able to power this monitor for another 2-3 years, I can see latest games running well above 100 fps but I guess it'll be enough to keep around 80-100 fps even 2 years from now.


----------



## Gigantoad

With UI scaling you rob yourself of screen real estate. Why not move the monitor a little closer instead?


----------



## Klocek001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gigantoad*
> 
> With UI scaling you rob yourself of screen real estate. Why not move the monitor a little closer instead?


you're not robbing yourself of anything.


----------



## Darylrese

Well your kind of losing the screen space you get with 1440p on the desktop i guess.

Interested LUT if someone can let me know how to configure / install it?


----------



## Gigantoad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Klocek001*
> 
> you're not robbing yourself of anything.


Of course you are. When you scale to 125% in Windows then everything is 25% larger, meaning you have 25% less space. It now roughly equals what you'd have in a 1080p screen scaled 100% ( little more though, 1152 if my math is right).

Not everything scales either, only applications that use the standard Windows UI stuff.


----------



## Mads1

Wonder what new toys are going to be shown at CES 2016, a bet there is going to be plenty more monitors being shown, going to be a interesting week.


----------



## Klocek001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gigantoad*
> 
> Of course you are. When you scale to 125% in Windows then everything is 25% larger, meaning you have 25% less space. It now roughly equals what you'd have in a 1080p screen scaled 100% ( little more though, 1152 if my math is right).
> 
> Not everything scales either, only applications that use the standard Windows UI stuff.


give me an example. most applications you can scale separately.


----------



## schloppidol

Increasing scaling on this screen seems like it would make everything too big. Pixels are plenty big at native 1440p 27" for me.


----------



## Gigantoad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Klocek001*
> 
> give me an example. most applications you can scale separately.


Chrome (unless they fixed it by now), even MS Office scales unreliably/inconstistently or looks like crap from what I read. Modo, Unreal Editor, most VST instruments and probably hundreds of little tools that nobody will ever care to update.


----------



## MistaSparkul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Klocek001*
> 
> give me an example. most applications you can scale separately.


He's not talking about individual applications. He's talking about overall desktop work space. Use scaling and now you cannot squeeze as many applications onto the desktop at a reasonable size as you would be if you used no scaling.


----------



## Nukemaster

Scaling with some programs cause blurring.

Newer programs are pretty good, but many old ones are not that good.

So far Windows 10's scaling looks decent to me(I have not tested much with it however).


----------



## zehoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mads1*
> 
> I may get another 980ti when everyone starts selling them to get pascal


Unless nvidia start giving a damn about SLI again then you're probably better off selling the 980ti and moving to pascal rather than having SLI. Support in 2015 for it in games was really shocking and I doubt that will change in 2016. If I wasn't so lazy I would have already sold my 2x970's and moved to a single 980ti. The amount of DVI monitors I still own/use would make adapter costs annoying as well.


----------



## Gigantoad

Not to mention games, which was probably the main reason you bought this monitor. If you're used to a scaled up Windows, what happens when you play Civ 5 and the UI is small again? Try playing Civ 5 on a 4k 27" screen


----------



## Dawidowski

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mads1*
> 
> like this


Mine is exactly the same but I didnt notice it until i stuck my face 10 cm from the bottom panel. Looks more violent on yours but mine was so tiny that I only noticed it while cleaning of the panel and was face on the buttons.

I even noticed that its has a 1-2mm more space under keys then the rest bottom border and honestly as long as it works i wont change it. I have no pixels dead or dust, tiny blb and no bad uniformity.


----------



## majnu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> Well your kind of losing the screen space you get with 1440p on the desktop i guess.
> 
> Interested LUT if someone can let me know how to configure / install it?


Installing ReShade:

Download ReShade Framework and use its Mediator application to install ReShade for each application/game you want to use it with. See the ReShade README on how to use the Mediator, or how to install ReShade manually. There's also a discussion & support forum.

If the specific game that you want to use the 3D LUT with does not reset the video card gamma table, you need to make sure the calibration is not applied twice. If you can't determine if the game resets the video card gamma table or not, you can use something like profile keeper to make sure the calibration stays in the video card.

Place the 3DLUT files into the folder where you previously installed ReShade.

Run the application/game. You should see a ReShade initialization message in the top left corner. A message "Color Look Up Table Shader 1.0" should appear in the center of the screen, and you can toggle the 3D LUT with the "HOME" key (edit ColorLookupTable.fx to change this key).

Here is another profile if anyone wants to try:
https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B5cNNyJqRoXXMUtmTDNMd1VYTVU

There is very little difference between this and V4, but I thought I'd post it in case someone just wants to tinker.


----------



## Peanuts4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gigantoad*
> 
> With UI scaling you rob yourself of screen real estate. Why not move the monitor a little closer instead?


I might lose a little desktop space but now everything is clear and I don't need to squint to read anything. That to me seems like a win, the windows desktop isn't that beautiful that I need to see it in a fine pixel density







the semi blurry emoticons are an acceptable loss. I still have a lot of trouble with the whites on this monitor being very very bright. I even have this set to warm now definitely don't want to bring it closer. I can't stress enough how much better Firefox scales than chrome though. It's like night and day.

Can anyone confirm the scaling benefits of Windows 10 over 7?

Also this is another tip to prevents screen tearing for me anyway. I always seem to find a way to avoid this with Firefox but this is the best way to eliminate it with Firefox:

For Windows 7 disable and turn off Aero Peek. For me and I'm sure 99% of people it's useless.

Right click on blank space on Taskbar, and click Properties.
Uncheck or untick the Use Aero Peek to preview the desktop option.

I also disable smooth scrolling and hardware acceleration if needed, seems to depend on the system and version of Firefox.


----------



## Gigantoad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peanuts4*
> 
> I might lose a little desktop space but now everything is clear and I don't need to squint to read anything. That to me seems like a win, the windows desktop isn't that beautiful that I need to see it in a fine pixel density
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the semi blurry emoticons are an acceptable loss. I still have a lot of trouble with the whites on this monitor being very very bright. I even have this set to warm now definitely don't want to bring it closer. I can't stress enough how much better Firefox scales than chrome though. It's like night and day.
> 
> Can anyone confirm the scaling benefits of Windows 10 over 7?


You can do whatever you like. Have you considered just sitting a little closer to the screen though? It's such a no-brainer









Also don't underestimate how quickly you get used to stuff. Give it a day or two at 1:1 and you'll probably feel like a donkey for ever wanting to see things bigger. I had a 25" 1440p and got used to that even.


----------



## Peanuts4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gigantoad*
> 
> You can do whatever you like. Have you considered just sitting a little closer to the screen though? It's such a no-brainer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also don't underestimate how quickly you get used to stuff. Give it a day or two at 1:1 and you'll probably feel like a donkey for ever wanting to see things bigger. I had a 25" 1440p and got used to that even.


Gaming with a monitor right in front of me isn't very pleasant and after a couple weeks of having it at default 125% is far better experience. Being able to actually see the time clearly is pretty nice windows just looks better. 1440p seemed like a good option for games to be more detailed, I don't think changing windows to 125% messes with games just windows layout? I'll find out shortly.


----------



## Gigantoad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peanuts4*
> 
> Gaming with a monitor right in front of me isn't very pleasant and after a couple weeks of having it at default 125% is far better experience. Being able to actually see the time clearly is pretty nice windows just looks better. 1440p seemed like a good option for games to be more detailed, I don't think changing windows to 125% messes with games just windows layout? I'll find out shortly.


Yup that's part of the problem though as I mentioned. What if the game UI is now too small too?


----------



## FergyA

So I borrowed a colorimeter from my brother in law to calibrate my monitor, but I don't know if I trust it. Straight off the bat dispcal had me drop the RGB to 80/82/100 to hit 6500k which is waaaaay lower than the numbers I'm seeing everywhere else (usually in the 90s). I can't seem to find a proper colorimeter correction for a Pantone Huey on a TN\W-LED screen, so I'm guessing this is likely the cause? Or is it just due to the fact that it's a 9 year old colorimeter?


----------



## BrightShadow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gigantoad*
> 
> Yup that's part of the problem though as I mentioned. What if the game UI is now too small too?


If it did anything, it would make the game UI larger, but it won't actually effect the vast majority of games (would effect really simplistic games with windows ui button elements and such but nothing else).


----------



## skiddierow

Thanks to majnu for the icc profile.

Been using it for a week. Looks great.


----------



## majnu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FergyA*
> 
> So I borrowed a colorimeter from my brother in law to calibrate my monitor, but I don't know if I trust it. Straight off the bat dispcal had me drop the RGB to 80/82/100 to hit 6500k which is waaaaay lower than the numbers I'm seeing everywhere else (usually in the 90s). I can't seem to find a proper colorimeter correction for a Pantone Huey on a TN\W-LED screen, so I'm guessing this is likely the cause? Or is it just due to the fact that it's a 9 year old colorimeter?


can you post screenshots of your displaycalgui settings, It could also be that the instrument's accuracy has declined through age.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skiddierow*
> 
> Thanks to majnu for the icc profile.
> 
> Been using it for a week. Looks great.


glad you like.


----------



## Noshuru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FergyA*
> 
> So I borrowed a colorimeter from my brother in law to calibrate my monitor, but I don't know if I trust it. Straight off the bat dispcal had me drop the RGB to 80/82/100 to hit 6500k which is waaaaay lower than the numbers I'm seeing everywhere else (usually in the 90s). I can't seem to find a proper colorimeter correction for a Pantone Huey on a TN\W-LED screen, so I'm guessing this is likely the cause? Or is it just due to the fact that it's a 9 year old colorimeter?


Yeah, you should use a different colorimeter.


----------



## Mads1

Ive got mine at 98/90/99 with 48% brightness and 70% contrast along side majna icc profile, seems to work for me.


----------



## Noshuru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mads1*
> 
> Ive got mine at 98/90/99 with 48% brightness and 70% contrast along side majna icc profile, seems to work for me.


What works for you doesn't necessarily have to work for someone else.


----------



## disruptor

Hey guys!

Had this monitor up and running for a couple days now. I must say I'm torn.. The price was great (£430) and 144Hz & GSync is great, and in games the colours seem fine.

On the desktop however and also occasionally in games, everything seems a little lacking.. Washed out I think is the term. I've messed with the contrast and brightness and made some small improvement.. It was way too bright out of the box. I'm going to look into these "ICC profiles" you're all talking about and then see..

But I must admit I am considering the possibility of sending it back ATM :/

edit: Also, and this is likely the poor TN viewing angles manifesting, but text seems to get less defined towards the bottom of the screen - it starts to get all thin and wispy looking. I've messed with Cleartype but again it's made little difference. Quite off-putting when reading e.g. Wikipedia


----------



## Nukemaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *disruptor*
> 
> Hey guys!
> 
> Had this monitor up and running for a couple days now. I must say I'm torn.. The price was great (£430) and 144Hz & GSync is great, and in games the colours seem fine.
> 
> On the desktop however and also occasionally in games, everything seems a little lacking.. Washed out I think is the term. I've messed with the contrast and brightness and made some small improvement.. It was way too bright out of the box. I'm going to look into these "ICC profiles" you're all talking about and then see..
> 
> But I must admit I am considering the possibility of sending it back ATM :/
> 
> *edit: Also, and this is likely the poor TN viewing angles manifesting, but text seems to get less defined towards the bottom of the screen - it starts to get all thin and wispy looking. I've messed with Cleartype but again it's made little difference. Quite off-putting when reading e.g. Wikipedia*


I notice this on my BenQ too. My old VA looked great and even other TN's are fine. I think it is because the screens are bigger. I actually found that grey-scale text smoothing looked better in those cases.

Color profile can make a HUGE difference.


----------



## Mads1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Noshuru*
> 
> What works for you doesn't necessarily have to work for someone else.


Thats why i said seems to work for me.


----------



## disruptor

Hey guys.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nukemaster*
> 
> I notice this on my BenQ too. My old VA looked great and even other TN's are fine. I think it is because the screens are bigger. I actually found that grey-scale text smoothing looked better in those cases.
> 
> Color profile can make a HUGE difference.


I'd better get on installing one of these profiles then!

Should I first install the driver for the monitor? I've never bothered in the past!


----------



## Nukemaster

I do not tend to install drivers. My old VA came with a profile that did NOTHING. Was kind of funny.

I think the drive may have a basic profile and give you a name, that is about it from what I have seen.

The profile was night and day for me. Never even looked at profiles before this since my VA looked great without any. Even old TN never looked too bad(again, I think size and the "gaming"(you should see what BenQ ships with and it gets BRIGHTER at high refresh rates too for some reason) tag seems to have an effect.).


----------



## Mads1

this is what i have, my screen on the right is a AMVA and i use it for photoshop and stuff, the dell ive managed to bring out a bit more detail, although the colours are nearly as good.


----------



## Nukemaster

That is a nice small external optical drive.


----------



## Mads1

I be glad to get my new system built so i can hide them cables, its driving me mad, the drive does the job, tbh i hardly use it as most things now days are digitally downloaded, but there always handy to have.


----------



## disruptor

Ok, got the profile loaded finally - the manager window is a touch on the disorganised side, but it's definitely working now. Desktop is looking better, though the bottom 1/3rd of the screen remains noticeably lighter.

I will use it for the rest of the evening and see how it goes!


----------



## majnu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *disruptor*
> 
> Ok, got the profile loaded finally - the manager window is a touch on the disorganised side, but it's definitely working now. Desktop is looking better, though the bottom 1/3rd of the screen remains noticeably lighter.
> 
> I will use it for the rest of the evening and see how it goes!


which profile, is your room bright?


----------



## JunkieXcel

After a lot of tweaking I'm still getting severe banding: it's noticeable in most games although some are worse than others.

Anybody else noticed this? At times its horrendous.


----------



## Dawidowski

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JunkieXcel*
> 
> After a lot of tweaking I'm still getting severe banding: it's noticeable in most games although some are worse than others.
> 
> Anybody else noticed this? At times its horrendous.


I only see it in the steam Window library. Else nothing I think of or notice yet, that is in d3, fo4, battlfeont, csgo or anything like that.

Profile from :Mjanu and NV tweaks with lowered gama, added contrast and DV


----------



## JunkieXcel

The worst example is Never Alone where the banding frankly destroys image quality.

It manifests mostly with dark colours, particularly blacks, greys, purples and blues. Its usually most visible with skies but also with shadows and smoke (alpha) effects.

In Batman: Arkham Knight its quite pronounced in dark scenes, where there are shadow and smoke effects. In GTAV the sky at night shows significant banding.

In bright scenes its virtually non existent. I played a small bit of Assassin's Creed Unity tonight and image quality was excellent.

Fiddling with gamma in Nvidia Control panel doesn't seem to help much.

Anybody any ideas?


----------



## majnu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JunkieXcel*
> 
> The worst example is Never Alone where the banding frankly destroys image quality.
> 
> It manifests mostly with dark colours, particularly blacks, greys, purples and blues. Its usually most visible with skies but also with shadows and smoke (alpha) effects.
> 
> In Batman: Arkham Knight its quite pronounced in dark scenes, where there are shadow and smoke effects. In GTAV the sky at night shows significant banding.
> 
> In bright scenes its virtually non existent. I played a small bit of Assassin's Creed Unity tonight and image quality was excellent.
> 
> Fiddling with gamma in Nvidia Control panel doesn't seem to help much.
> 
> Anybody any ideas?


Go here and which out of the examples does your gradient look like

http://www.lagom.nl/lcd-test/gradient.php

Out of those games I only have Never Alone but I will test it now.

I get some too with that game in the sky, but don't know if it is an aurora effect. Depends on how severe it looks, does it look very choppy on your screen?

In the main menu the banding is severe for me but the game looks ok


----------



## disruptor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majnu*
> 
> which profile, is your room bright?


I used your latest one I believe (S2716DG #1 2015-12-27 16-37 2.2 S XYZLUT+MTX).

Having had an evening browsing the web and playing Dota, the colours are much better now, so thanks so much for that profile









I did also try out CS:GO, which I had yet to fire up with even the default colour profile. Unfortunately, CS:GO is quite washed-out. I think I read on a previous page it could be that CS:GO is overriding the Windows profile, hence it's reverting back to looking washed-out. Is that correct?

Tomorrow I will try it in Fullscreen-Windowed instead of Fullscreen and see if that changes anything.

Thanks again for the help









edit: To answer your other question, no I generally play in a room with low lighting, with a lamp in the corner of the room behind me and to the side.


----------



## uniwarking

Got my replacement today, very happy!


----------



## BrightShadow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JunkieXcel*
> 
> After a lot of tweaking I'm still getting severe banding... At times its horrendous.


I have made a few posts about this already in this thread. While it's easy to blame to monitor for color banding, the truth is all monitors have it to a greater or lesser degree. I found with this particular one, that the banding came out when the gamma was adjusted, and honestly the gamma being right is more important than the banding issue. This has been an issue for people (gamers mostly I believe) for many years, and some game companies use techniques in their games to mitigate color banding, while others don't. A common method for removing banding is the effect known as "film grain", which is essentially a bit of pixel noise added to the screen, and it works wonders.

If you want a comparison of before and after, try Mass Effect 1. In that game they have the option for film grain on or off. It's an older game so the grain effect is more pronounced than it needs to be, but you can clearly see before and after (turning the feature on and off) how it all together eliminates perceived banding. And its important to say perceived, because banding will always be a thing, the trick is just to not notice it. Another more modern example is Farcry 4, which has an almost unnoticeable film grain effect in place and so no banding, verses other games like the one you mentioned or one I play which is GTA 5. In a game with no color banding removal techniques, it will be obvious. Try playing the same game with your old monitor, and look for the color banding. You will see it, and be amazed that you never noticed it before, so really the key is this monitor has a more obvious color band issue. If your playing a game where the developers didn't put in any fix for color banding (shame on them), you can try to use a 3rd party software to add a color band removing shader effect to your game, like the software called Reshade.


----------



## FergyA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majnu*
> 
> can you post screenshots of your displaycalgui settings, It could also be that the instrument's accuracy has declined through age.


Here's my config, think the only thing I adjusted that may not be standard is the black level compensation (I've tried it both ways without much difference however).



Also here's my result screen and measured gamut if that gives any comparison.


----------



## JunkieXcel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majnu*
> 
> Go here and which out of the examples does your gradient look like
> 
> http://www.lagom.nl/lcd-test/gradient.php
> 
> Out of those games I only have Never Alone but I will test it now.
> 
> I get some too with that game in the sky, but don't know if it is an aurora effect. Depends on how severe it looks, does it look very choppy on your screen?
> 
> In the main menu the banding is severe for me but the game looks ok


On Lagom I get some subtle banding in the dark parts of the sample image. There's virtually none in the white parts. The banding in the dark parts is perceptible but its nowhere near as bad as the banding or the reduced colour depth images. I guess this echoes what I'm seeing in games where the banding is of darker colours. Adjusting gamma in NCP doesn't appreciably change the banding. On my IPS laptop, to put it into context, there is no banding whatsoever in the Lagom image.

Never Alone is an extreme example. I tested it on my VA TV which has 12bpc and my IPS laptop and it also has banding on those, although not to the same extent as the S2716DG.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BrightShadow*
> 
> I have made a few posts about this already in this thread. While it's easy to blame to monitor for color banding, the truth is all monitors have it to a greater or lesser degree.


I've tested some of my other screens and while banding is technically there is some instances, its dramatically worse on the S2716DG.


----------



## majnu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FergyA*
> 
> Here's my config, think the only thing I adjusted that may not be standard is the black level compensation (I've tried it both ways without much difference however).


You are missing observer in calibration tab.

Look at mine.

https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B5cNNyJqRoXXLVdmeEZaRlhvZmc

Reset the video card gamma table from options including your OSD settings and select D65 Office and Web for settings and do it all again. Black and White drift checking point is optional. Click the globe icon and select the correct correction file too.

You can always go to report on uncalibrated display device and it will run a quick check. What you need to get is Visual Daylight Temperature close to 6500K and luminance to whatever you prefer. I go for 120.


----------



## Cirice

The one thing that keeps bothering me is the desktop use. Colors on top are great, on the bottom pretty much gone. I know this is normal on TN's, but is there anyway to improve the bottom in someway? What i also don't get is that in a game the colors are great everywhere, top, middle, bottom! Why not in desktop mode?


----------



## FergyA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majnu*
> 
> You are missing observer in calibration tab.
> 
> Look at mine.
> 
> https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B5cNNyJqRoXXLVdmeEZaRlhvZmc
> 
> Reset the video card gamma table from options including your OSD settings and select D65 Office and Web for settings and do it all again. Black and White drift checking point is optional. Click the globe icon and select the correct correction file too.
> 
> You can always go to report on uncalibrated display device and it will run a quick check. What you need to get is Visual Daylight Temperature close to 6500K and luminance to whatever you prefer. I go for 120.


I did a full reset of both the monitor and the video card gamma table already on my last run, so really the only thing I'm missing is the observer setting. I'll give it a try and see if it makes that big a difference, but I sincerely doubt it. Considering after calibrating this last time my gamma is even further off than it is at stock according to the Logom test images I suspect either the lack of a correction file for this device + monitor or the age is a problem (apparently it's rather common for colorimeters to drift rather rapidly, so at 9 years old this one is probably long past its prime).


----------



## FergyA

Correction, I don't even have the option to change the observer (even with advanced options enabled), so I'd say thats out too. Time to find another colorimeter I think.


----------



## Ickz

About to pull the trigger on this monitor. Was gonna go for the Asus or Acer IPS, but after seeing all the QC issues and horrible blacklight bleed and panel uniformity, I think I'll save $200 and stick with a TN.


----------



## HunterKen7

Good luck! I had to send one Dell back because of some nasty BLB all along the bottom edge. My current one is pitch black across probably 99 percent of the screen. There is just a sliver at the bottom right.


----------



## Dawidowski

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HunterKen7*
> 
> Good luck! I had to send one Dell back because of some nasty BLB all along the bottom edge. My current one is pitch black across probably 99 percent of the screen. There is just a sliver at the bottom right.


Same like mine! I have a little silver right before the corner. Lmao i Love mine so far... I dont even bother about the colors







so far ❤


----------



## Frizbeez

Just got my monitor yesterday and I have to say i could not tell the difference between this and the U2713HM which is an IPS monitor.

That being said, how come everytime i restart my computer the monitor does not load the settings for Nvida Control panel?


----------



## HunterKen7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frizbeez*
> 
> Just got my monitor yesterday and I have to say i could not tell the difference between this and the U2713HM which is an IPS monitor.
> 
> That being said, how come everytime i restart my computer the monitor does not load the settings for Nvida Control panel?


Check out my post from earlier:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1577511/anyone-else-excited-for-the-dell-s2716dg-monitor/1320#post_24743977


----------



## Klocek001

Well, I got it today and I have a lot to write about.
*Firstly, if you say that it's as good as IPS then you obviously had a bad IPS. My MX27AQ looks so much better one who doesn't play games would never say that Dell was even more expensive. The difference is huge even after applying custom settings from tftcentral, but enough about that, this is TN, I knew what I was singing up for.
Well, I actually edited the settings myself just now, using same 25 brightness but 0.75 gamma with 60% vibrance. I'd say lowering the gamma and setting colors to cool from standard made the biggest difference for me, I was getting sick of looking at this screen with higher gamma and those yellowish colors that are standard.
*Gsync is totally boss, this monitor feels soooo much better at 80 fps than 60 fps / 60hz with vsync. 50 fps now feels more like 60 fps with vsync, hell, even 42-45 fps is now very playable. Anything over 100 fps is just ridiculously clear and fast compared to 60fps/60hz vsync.
*Also, no problem with clocks in 2D, the card idles at 135MHz/144Hz.

Well, I've had it for an hour now and after such a short time I say there might be a way for me to tune the colors to my liking, especially looking at what I already accomplished during this time, it looks much better now. I'd give it 3+/5 now, my IPS after customization is a 5+ (but that took me some time too to figure out perfect colors). When I first turned it on and it took me to desktop it was just horrible. I already got rid of too much yellow by setting colors to cool, but now I'd like a little less blue and a bit more vibrance. Any advice would be appreciated.


----------



## 95birdman

How are you guys getting by with such insanely low brightness settings like 25%? It's way too dark.


----------



## Klocek001

it's still too bright. well, I guess I'm gonna stay at 25 but after having an IPS for a long time this monitor just bombs my eyes with brightness. Well, I'm probably gonna stay with S2716 and sell my MX27AQ, since today it's the first time I tried anything above 60 fps/60hz and I'm totally blown away when running +100 fps with gsync. This is just what I've been looking for. I guess extra brightness is also good for gaming. Now I gotta get me more GPU horsepower since my single 980Ti only manages 70-90 fps in most scenarios. Still, even at 70 fps it's a lot smoother and faster than 60 fps/60hz. Running 120 fps is totally mind boggling, I managed to do it by lowering setting in Dying Light, but I wanna run the same quality as I did before and as I said it's more like 80 fps on average.

BTW have you noticed a second's fps drops in movies while running g-sync ? I left fraps running while watching and I noticed it goes to 8-10 once in a while, then quickly back to 24. Doesn't happen in games tho.


----------



## majnu

I'm noticing banding now in black scenes. Time for a re-calibration I think. However the panel couldn't have drifted that much within 2 weeks of use surely.








I noticed it in the Star Trek Force Awakens trailer so then watched a 4K video online of (Kaba Mecca 4K) which is black and it was very prominent on it.


----------



## Klocek001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majnu*
> 
> I'm noticing banding now in black scenes. Time for a re-calibration I think. However the panel couldn't have drifted that much within 2 weeks of use surely.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I noticed it in the Star Trek Force Awakens trailer so then watched a 4K video online of (Kaba Mecca 4K) which is black and it was very prominent on it.


I notice a lot of banding too. How did you manage to get rid of it in the first place?


----------



## majnu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Klocek001*
> 
> I notice a lot of banding too. How did you manage to get rid of it in the first place?


I reduced it by creating my own profile. Due to the nature of the panel it's just more obvious than MVA or even IPS. I emailed Florian Höch whether I should enable black point compensation but will just run 2 quick one hour tests with and wothout it and see the difference.


----------



## Klocek001

is there a discalgui tutorial you could recommend ?


----------



## majnu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Klocek001*
> 
> is there a discalgui tutorial you could recommend ?







Have you tried the v4 of the profile I posted? A few people prefer it to the tft central one so maybe worth trying it out.


----------



## Cirice

I've used this monitor for nearly 2 weeks now. In the beginning i was amazed when gaming, but disappointed when using in desktop. Mainly that the top was great in colors, the middle okayish and the bottom nearly looks fainted. That made it hard to look at at most websites. I placed my old IPS monitor next to it and compared colors, then even in games the colors looked washed out compared to the IPS monitor. I even bought a Colormunki Display to get the max out of it, but although it was decent, it was not enough for me to keep it. It goes back and the Asus PG279Q is already here, and it seems i got lucky, because it's great, only some silver glow and no dead pixels no dust (November 2015).


----------



## Klocek001

I've written so much crap about this monitor and its colors, not having turned down brightness/gamma in games (facepam), I only used nvidia color settings, which I'm not sure even work in my games. The difference is night and day, I tried AC:S and Dying Light and this is pretty darn close to IPS colors actually. I mean I could easily tell the difference having owned one but the colors are much better now. The only game that doesn't wanna go any darker is The Witcher 3, even with gamma set to absolute min it's still bright as day in the night. In AC:S and DL I went from 50% gamma to about 30% and it's like I'm playing on a different panel, the brightness doesn't kill my eyes, colors are much deeper and more vibrant and the games are pretty again.


----------



## Noshuru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Klocek001*
> 
> I've written so much crap about this monitor and its colors, not having turned down brightness/gamma in games (facepam), I only used nvidia color settings, which I'm not sure even work in my games. The difference is night and day, I tried AC:S and Dying Light and this is pretty darn close to IPS colors actually. I mean I could easily tell the difference having owned one but the colors are much better now. The only game that doesn't wanna go any darker is The Witcher 3, even with gamma set to absolute min it's still bright as day in the night. In AC:S and DL I went from 50% gamma to about 30% and it's like I'm playing on a different panel, the brightness doesn't kill my eyes, colors are much deeper and more vibrant and the games are pretty again.


Yes, that's what gamma does.


----------



## majnu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Klocek001*
> 
> I've written so much crap about this monitor and its colors, not having turned down brightness/gamma in games (facepam), I only used nvidia color settings, which I'm not sure even work in my games. The difference is night and day, I tried AC:S and Dying Light and this is pretty darn close to IPS colors actually. I mean I could easily tell the difference having owned one but the colors are much better now. The only game that doesn't wanna go any darker is The Witcher 3, even with gamma set to absolute min it's still bright as day in the night. In AC:S and DL I went from 50% gamma to about 30% and it's like I'm playing on a different panel, the brightness doesn't kill my eyes, colors are much deeper and more vibrant and the games are pretty again.


They will not be close to IPS colours. As much as I want to believe as I own this monitor too I have to be realistic and know the limitations on this panel. With a Gamma so low you will lose detail and colour accuracy.


----------



## Noshuru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majnu*
> 
> They will not be close to IPS colours. As much as I want to believe as I own this monitor too I have to be realistic and know the limitations on this panel. With a Gamma so low you will lose detail and colour accuracy.


There's no such thing as IPS colors. There's colors that are accurate and there's colors that are not accurate. There's panels that are calibrated and there's panels that are not calibrated. That's pretty much it.
Anyway, this monitor has a gamma of 1.9 by default, which is a little too low, since the target gamma is 2.2. Gamma adjustments have to be made to reduce the general washed out look of the colors.


----------



## Iching

I know few people had buzzing issue with low brightness. I went up and down and it's been fine for some time. I have mine set to 25. Is anyone else still having issues with it?

If you want great colors you should get NEC 302W, have it and looks fantastic but costs an arm and a leg. I wish potato users stopped using terms IPS and glow.


----------



## yellows

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Noshuru*
> 
> There's no such thing as IPS colors. There's colors that are accurate and there's colors that are not accurate. There's panels that are calibrated and there's panels that are not calibrated. That's pretty much it.
> Anyway, this monitor has a gamma of 1.9 by default, which is a little too low, since the target gamma is 2.2. Gamma adjustments have to be made to reduce the general washed out look of the colors.


I've received the Dell yesterday and have since been having lots of fun trying to get it to look as close to my calibrated XB271HU as possible. The gamma is a real problem, but so far I managed to create a good desktop use profile with my ColorMunki Display, but since it uses the GPU's 1D LUT to correct gamma it doesn't work in games reliably.

Generating a 3D LUT for ReShade seems to be the way to go. I was actually blown away how similar the colours are now. I made a simple test: start a game in windowed with 3D LUT turned off, place it on the XB, move it to the Dell, the colours are really off, but as soon as I turn the ReShade LUT on the colours almost match!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Iching*
> 
> I know few people had buzzing issue with low brightness. I went up and down and it's been fine for some time. I have mine set to 25. Is anyone else still having issues with it?


Mine's running at 22 and I can barely hear a buzz when I move my head directly to the vents on the top. It's not audible to me otherwise.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Iching*
> 
> If you want great colors you should get NEC 302W, have it and looks fantastic but costs an arm and a leg. I wish potato users stopped using terms IPS and glow.


I raise you Dell UP3017Q then







You're not really comparing apples to oranges here, one's a gaming panel and the other is for colour-critical work.

If my XB271 didn't have the terrible BLB and *orange* "IPS" (AHVA) glow on the right side, I wouldn't be even testing the S2716DG.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Iching*
> 
> If you want great colors you should get NEC 302W, have it and looks fantastic but costs an arm and a leg. I wish potato users stopped using terms IPS and glow.


But the glow is inherent to the technology. I wouldn't be surprised if the NEC PA302W uses an AT-W polarizer to reduce this glow (and it should given the price).


----------



## Peanuts4

So got my replacement. Seeing some differences, no dead pixels as of yet. Maybe you guys can tell me your thoughts on how these look in terms of backlight bleed ect. One thing I did notice with the old monitor was a blue light seeping through at the top and bottom. The new one I can't see blue light coming through.

The blue glow


The new monitor, seems like a bit more light comes through but no blue.


----------



## Mykinius

Hi alls, I'd like some advice regarding my new S2716DG.

After a lot of thought, I'd decided to get this over the Acer XB271HU. I'm glad I did, as I'm impressed by the relatively good viewing angles and lack of backlight bleed. However, there are 3 minor defects that make me wonder if I should have it replaced...

1) There is low buzz/hum on every brightness setting below 80 (all the way down to 0). At about 80 and up, the buzz abruptly stops, and while it can then be taken down to about 50 or so buzz-free before it abruptly starts again, the buzz returns if the monitor enters sleep. Effectively, the monitor always has buzz since there's no way I'll be using it at anything above 40 or so.

2) There is a little oval splotch of brightness about 1cm tall 400 pixels from the left and 600 pixels from the top. It's hard to see on pictures and in games, but it's clearly visible on anything with a solid, not-black background (so most web browsing and such).


3) There's a little spot of backlight bleed on the bottom edge near the right. It's not bad, but it is noticeable. It's actually very similar to the bleed in Peanuts4's second photo in the post above this.

Overall, I like the monitor. It's just that for this kind of money I'm expecting not to have these issues.


----------



## skiddierow

@Peanuts4: looks pretty good.

@ Mykinius: I'd get a replacement for that one. That's unfortunate, but seems like most people here don't have to play lottery with these monitors too much.


----------



## uniwarking

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mykinius*
> 
> Hi alls, I'd like some advice regarding my new S2716DG.
> 
> After a lot of thought, I'd decided to get this over the Acer XB271HU. I'm glad I did, as I'm impressed by the relatively good viewing angles and lack of backlight bleed. However, there are 3 minor defects that make me wonder if I should have it replaced...
> 
> 1) There is low buzz/hum on every brightness setting below 80 (all the way down to 0). At about 80 and up, the buzz abruptly stops, and while it can then be taken down to about 50 or so buzz-free before it abruptly starts again, the buzz returns if the monitor enters sleep. Effectively, the monitor always has buzz since there's no way I'll be using it at anything above 40 or so.
> 
> 2) There is a little oval splotch of brightness about 1cm tall 400 pixels from the left and 600 pixels from the top. It's hard to see on pictures and in games, but it's clearly visible on anything with a solid, not-black background (so most web browsing and such).
> 
> 
> 3) There's a little spot of backlight bleed on the bottom edge near the right. It's not bad, but it is noticeable. It's actually very similar to the bleed in Peanuts4's second photo in the post above this.
> 
> Overall, I like the monitor. It's just that for this kind of money I'm expecting not to have these issues.


I had a similar "bright spot," Send it back. New one is flawless, awesome monitor!


----------



## Mykinius

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skiddierow*
> 
> @ Mykinius: I'd get a replacement for that one. That's unfortunate, but seems like most people here don't have to play lottery with these monitors too much.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *uniwarking*
> 
> I had a similar "bright spot," Send it back. New one is flawless, awesome monitor!


Excellent, thanks for the quick replies. Should I replace it via Dell or Amazon?


----------



## HunterKen7

I also had a stupid little "bright spot". I exchanged mine because of that. On my new one, everything was pretty much perfect. I do have a _very_ small amount of "blue" bleed on the bottom right corner like the pic above.


----------



## Klocek001

mine arrived without any defects thankfully.

+build quality and functionality of this monitor are excellent.
+only minimal blb in bottom right corner, but it's almost perfect in this regard.Like I said, the panel has no defects whatsoever.
+g-sync works perfectly,I also have no idle clock bug at 144hz.

-I have mixed feelings about colors, in games they appear very nice, but in desktop use they're certainly worse than my mx27aq IPS. I'd say while using the internet/watching movies I prefer black/white/grey on Dell but other colors on Asus IPS.I also find some games play better on Dell since they take advantage of higher brightness.
-color saturation is not even, better on top, worse at the bottom.
-color banding,although it can be alleviated (not completely eliminated tho) with proper gamma correction.still, my IPS didn't have any and I didn't have to adjust gamma.

To sum up, this is a A+ gaming monitor. And I mean A+. For desktop use it's worse than ANY,even the cheapest 1440p IPS.


----------



## Darylrese

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Klocek001*
> 
> mine arrived without any defects thankfully.
> 
> +build quality and functionality of this monitor are excellent.
> +only minimal blb in bottom right corner, but it's almost perfect in this regard.Like I said, the panel has no defects whatsoever.
> +g-sync works perfectly,I also have no idle clock bug at 144hz.
> 
> -I have mixed feelings about colors, in games they appear very nice, but in desktop use they're certainly worse than my mx27aq IPS. I'd say while using the internet/watching movies I prefer black/white/grey on Dell but other colors on Asus IPS.I also find some games play better on Dell since they take advantage of higher brightness.
> -color saturation is not even, better on top, worse at the bottom.
> -color banding,although it can be alleviated (not completely eliminated tho) with proper gamma correction.still, my IPS didn't have any and I didn't have to adjust gamma.
> 
> To sum up, this is a A+ gaming monitor. And I mean A+. For desktop use it's worse than ANY,even the cheapest 1440p IPS.


Get it calibrated then desktop use is pretty good actually.


----------



## Klocek001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> Get it calibrated then desktop use is pretty good actually.


IDK where to begin, I can't get the colormunki or any device of that type since I maxed out my budget buying the monitor.


----------



## skiddierow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mykinius*
> 
> Excellent, thanks for the quick replies. Should I replace it via Dell or Amazon?


Amazon should be faster I think, returns have always been painless there for me. I've not had a replacement with them, but they send refund when your local UPS posts receipt of package for example.


----------



## daveleebond

Anyone else get this 'power save mode' on PC boot, have to go into OSD and reselect DP to get display.


----------



## skiddierow

Try turning off "Monitor Deep Sleep" in OSD > Others.


----------



## daveleebond

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skiddierow*
> 
> Try turning off "Monitor Deep Sleep" in OSD > Others.


already done?


----------



## adamr94

Well, I decided to purchase this monitor after hearing about the terrible quality control of Acer and Asus. Considered a Korean panel, but it's anyone's guess when one of those could crap out. The Korean panels also don't have G-Sync. Who knew finding a good monitor was this hard in 2016. Anywho, even though this monitor uses a TN panel, I've heard it's a very good one. Finally upgrading from my aging Apple Cinema Display from years ago, so it should be quite the upgrade. When it arrives, I shall calibrate it, and report back with my results!


----------



## skiddierow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *daveleebond*
> 
> already done?


I've seen an older Dell monitor with faulty electronics do what you describe. So that's a possibility.

Try another DP cable, if possible.

If you're running multi-display, and using the Dell as your primary, you may want to try:

Disconnect all displays, restart with your primary display connected and reset your motherboard bios to defaults (backup current settings, if you can). Reconnect other displays.


----------



## Darylrese

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yellows*
> 
> I've received the Dell yesterday and have since been having lots of fun trying to get it to look as close to my calibrated XB271HU as possible. The gamma is a real problem, but so far I managed to create a good desktop use profile with my ColorMunki Display, but since it uses the GPU's 1D LUT to correct gamma it doesn't work in games reliably.
> 
> Generating a 3D LUT for ReShade seems to be the way to go. I was actually blown away how similar the colours are now. I made a simple test: start a game in windowed with 3D LUT turned off, place it on the XB, move it to the Dell, the colours are really off, but as soon as I turn the ReShade LUT on the colours almost match!
> Mine's running at 22 and I can barely hear a buzz when I move my head directly to the vents on the top. It's not audible to me otherwise.
> I raise you Dell UP3017Q then
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're not really comparing apples to oranges here, one's a gaming panel and the other is for colour-critical work.
> 
> If my XB271 didn't have the terrible BLB and *orange* "IPS" (AHVA) glow on the right side, I wouldn't be even testing the S2716DG.


Can you explain a bit more about what LUT ReShade does and how to get it working with games?

Cheers


----------



## yellows

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> Can you explain a bit more about what LUT ReShade does and how to get it working with games?
> 
> Cheers


Sure,

ReShade is a framework for inserting custom shaders into games using D3D9/11 and OpenGL. It allows you to apply specific filters, like adding AA to games that don't natively support it.

Since profiling the monitor affects mainly Windows desktop usage, especially if there's gamma corrections needed like in case of Dell S2716DG, most games ignore those settings. In order to get the colour corrections working in games we can generate a 3D LUT with dispcalGUI that will be used with an appropriate shader in ReShade. One advantage of this method is that 3D LUT is more precise than a 1D LUT used in ICM profiles. The disadvantage is a possible slight performance hit (usually 1-2 FPS).

It's kind of hard to demonstrate the effect other than taking a photo, which I couldn't really get right with my crappy phone... But here's a screenshot from HotS:



This screenshot shows the difference on my specific panel, taking the corrections into consideration. I do not know if it will show the correct difference on any other, since you do not have my settings nor my calibration.

As I wrote before, I verified the effectiveness of this method by comparing the colours to a XB271HU as well as my older Dell IPS. The difference is noticeable, for HotS the colours were over-saturated, in UT4 it was really really blueish for some reason. Some games work correctly and do not require ReShade - Hearthstone is one such game









As to "how to get it working", I just downloaded ReShade and installed it to the games I wanted. I used a ColorMunki Display with dispcalGUI to generate a 3D LUT following the guide linked in my previous post. After that I just installed the profile to the same game directory as ReShade earlier. If you want to install it to more games just copy ReShade.fx, ColorLookupTable.fx and ColorLookupTable.png after you install ReShade to the new game.

All in all, I think this monitor is inferior to XB271HU in terms of image quality, but it can be made to be *very* close. It requires a bit of work and knowledge, while XB kind of works out of the box with just OSD fiddling.


----------



## polynomialc

my s2716dg finally arrived, so far so good.. no dead pixels and no light bleeding. happy overall, still getting used to the increase in resolution, I did notice a dip in fps going from 1080p to this panel, but thats expected. I do notice windows text in webpages to be a bit small and im still trying out some peoples calibration settings from here.


----------



## Nukemaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *polynomialc*
> 
> my s2716dg finally arrived, so far so good.. no dead pixels and no light bleeding. happy overall, still getting used to the increase in resolution, I did notice a dip in fps going from 1080p to this panel, but thats expected. I do notice windows text in webpages to be a bit small and im still trying out some peoples calibration settings from here.


Since many websites are not designed for high resolution, you can use your browsers zoom feature per page or globally. with more pixels text should look sharper at the same size as a lower resolution screen(assuming both screen are about the same size as well).


----------



## yellows

Did anyone try to calibrate this monitor with ColorMunki Display's default software? It has a feature that allows the program to manipulate monitor settings (brightness, contrast and RGB gains) directly through MCCS. While this worked for me there was one issue: as soon as the monitor went to sleep it hang. A full power cycle was needed and *all* settings reset themselves to default. This happened regardless of the Deep Sleep setting. It also happened on PC restart.

I figure that MCCS manipulation is bugged in the monitor's firmware. I tried to replicate the issue with softMCCS and when I change for example brightness to 0 the screen dims, but in the OSD it's still showing the old value!

This is very problematic, because when you calibrate your display using MCCS a reboot will wipe the settings, and calibration will be rendered useless









I worked around the issue by performing the calibration, reading the raw values using softMCCS, doing some math to convert them to OSD levels and entering them into OSD manually. After I did that the monitor remembered the settings.

I think this issue was noted by tftcentral in the review with regards to ULMB mode and brightness, which happens on my sample as well - while the brightness levels get changed between G-Sync and ULMB the OSD is not updated to reflect that. I think this is closely related to nVidia's module being the display controller since both mine XB271HU and Asus PG279G had some problems when it came to brightness and ULMB.


----------



## polynomialc

right now im using dells s2716dg color profile d6500 from their website - driver. 25 brightness 75 contrast
response time normal, custom color 97, 99, 96.

nvidia panel settings, gamma .78 digital vibrance 55%

any advice?


----------



## yellows

Looks like good starting settings. You might try the profile from tftcentral's review as well.


----------



## Klocek001

well, I've previously owned a VA (BenQ), IPS (Asus) and now this is my third flat screen, a TN. Having owned all types I come to the conclusion that comparing their image settings is just pointless, all panels are totally and completely different. It takes time to get your eyes used to a new type of panel after making a switch from ANY of those to another one. E.g. on my first day I had to drop the Dell's brightness to mid 20, it was killing my eyes after having an IPS. Now I get a little used to TN's brightness and I found the best brightness setting at 34. IPS had no banding or did not need any gamma correction, however the problems that were present (mainly glow) could not be rectified or alleviated in any way. On the contrary, Dell has banding and needs gamma tweaking right out of the box, but those can actually be corrected to a nice and acceptable level.

Any of you found fiddling with contrast (OSD/nvidia CP) to give you any sort of positive outcome?


----------



## yellows

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Klocek001*
> 
> well, I've previously owned a VA (BenQ), IPS (Asus) and now this is my third flat screen, a TN. Having owned all types I come to the conclusion that comparing their image settings is just pointless, all panels are totally and completely different. It takes time to get your eyes used to a new type of panel after making a switch from ANY of those to another one. E.g. on my first day I had to drop the Dell's brightness to mid 20, it was killing my eyes after having an IPS. Now I get a little used to TN's brightness and I found the best brightness setting at 34. IPS had no banding or did not need any gamma correction, however the problems that were present (mainly glow) could not be rectified or alleviated in any way. On the contrary, Dell has banding and needs gamma tweaking right out of the box, but those can actually be corrected to a nice and acceptable level.


While I have never used a VA screen I did go through a lot of IPS and TN. I have to admit this is the best TN I've seen so far. If calibrated and used correctly (eye level at the middle of the top part of the screen with positive tilt) the typical TN characteristics are not as annoying even at 27". However when given a choice between this and a BLB-less XB271HU I'd choose the Acer









I hope the ViewSonic XG2703-GS will be better QC-wise. One can even dream of it having the anti-IPS-glow filter, especially at that price








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Klocek001*
> 
> Any of you found fiddling with contrast (OSD/nvidia CP) to give you any sort of positive outcome?


I'm running mine at 20 brightness, 75 contrast, 97/99/100 RGB and can achieve 6489K, 2.18 gamma, 888:1 contrast with 105cd/m^2 (I found 120 to be eye-burning). Average ΔE*00 is 0.72 which makes it entry-level IPS-like. The one thing I cannot get used to after a few days is this damn AG coating. Especially on light content the graininess is killing it for me...

Edit: I guess I didn't really answer this question








Enabling nVidia controls when using a profile with gamma correction will not apply the gamma correction any more, so the overall quality goes down. So I pretty much can't use them. But I doubt anything better could be achieved with those when compared to what ColorMunki Display did.

Some people have reported pixel inversion problems. I found them to be non-existent at 120Hz, I did however experience them at 144Hz. I'm running it at 120Hz because of the GPU clock issue and to make switching to ULMB less painful


----------



## polynomialc

yellows - is it possible to post up your color profile? I didnt realize nv color settings lowers quality. do you use any digital vibrance?


----------



## majnu

digital vibrance changes the signal at the digital signal level which can cause all sorts of problems (banding, clipping etc). It should be left in the default "do nothing" position (50% afaik) for calibration and subsequent use.


----------



## yellows

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *polynomialc*
> 
> yellows - is it possible to post up your color profile? I didnt realize nv color settings lowers quality. do you use any digital vibrance?


Sure, but the results you'll get from using someone else's profile can vary. After all calibration is panel-specific.

I'm not sure if default Windows behaviour will load the gamma corrections though. I'm using X-Rite's application for that, but this guide might help. I think dispcalGUI can load profiles with higher quality as well, but I haven't tested that.

DellS2716DG_D65_native_v5.zip 8k .zip file


And to clarify: using nVidia colour settings can lead to lower quality when compared to using a hardware colorimeter. If you don't have it then using nV will give you better quality, but checking the results will be hard.


----------



## yellows

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majnu*
> 
> digital vibrance changes the signal at the digital signal level which can cause all sorts of problems (banding, clipping etc). It should be left in the default "do nothing" position (50% afaik) for calibration and subsequent use.


Yes, it seems to be a cheap way of fixing the washed-out colours, which is caused by the incorrect gamma.


----------



## Klocek001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yellows*
> 
> Sure, but the results you'll get from using someone else's profile can vary. After all calibration is panel-specific.
> 
> I'm not sure if default Windows behaviour will load the gamma corrections though. I'm using X-Rite's application for that, but this guide might help. I think dispcalGUI can load profiles with higher quality as well, but I haven't tested that.
> 
> DellS2716DG_D65_native_v5.zip 8k .zip file
> 
> 
> And to clarify: using nVidia colour settings can lead to lower quality when compared to using a hardware colorimeter. If you don't have it then using nV will give you better quality, but checking the results will be hard.


you profile is much better than the one from TFT, tested on The Witcher 3, seems like more red less green, which gives the optimal color reproduction. Also that trick with enabling color calibration box for the profiles to work is priceless, now the profile works on desktop and in games. thank you a lot.

edit: you wrote that after loading icc profile and using nVCP gamma correction the original gamma correction won't work. I actually think it does, I just tried your profile, which is really good and then my old nvcp settings with 0.75 gamma and I think I've found the best spot so far, with 25 brightness.


----------



## Mads1

With the GPU clock issue i set a custom profile for 138hz works a treat.


----------



## majnu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yellows*
> 
> As to "how to get it working", I just downloaded ReShade and installed it to the games I wanted. I used a ColorMunki Display with dispcalGUI to generate a 3D LUT following the guide linked in my previous post. After that I just installed the profile to the same game directory as ReShade earlier. If you want to install it to more games just copy ReShade.fx, ColorLookupTable.fx and ColorLookupTable.png after you install ReShade to the new game.


Mine is installed differently







or atleast I do not place ReShade.fx, ColorLookupTable.fx and ColorLookupTable.png into every game directory. I just run Mediator, add my game (if it is supported) and it creates a shortcut Reshade.fx. and the appropriate dxg file depending if it is DX9 or 11 etc.

Only the Reshade folder needs ReShade.fx, ColorLookupTable.fx and ColorLookupTable.png

Reshade Folder



Running Mediator



BF4 Folder


----------



## yellows

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majnu*
> 
> Mine is installed differently
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> or atleast I do not place ReShade.fx, ColorLookupTable.fx and ColorLookupTable.png into every game directory. I just run Mediator, add my game (if it is supported) and it creates a shortcut Reshade.fx. and the appropriate dxg file depending if it is DX9 or 11 etc.
> 
> Only the Reshade folder needs ReShade.fx, ColorLookupTable.fx and ColorLookupTable.png


Interesting, I assume it works anyway? Can you trigger the LUT with the Home button?

There are multiple ways of achieving this, mine was just more manual than yours


----------



## Klocek001

it takes away a few fps. so does borderless mode if you want to play with nvidia settings enabled.
I chose to run fullscreen with yellows's profile and 25 brightness, looks nice and no fps loss.


----------



## Darylrese

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yellows*
> 
> Sure,
> 
> ReShade is a framework for inserting custom shaders into games using D3D9/11 and OpenGL. It allows you to apply specific filters, like adding AA to games that don't natively support it.
> 
> Since profiling the monitor affects mainly Windows desktop usage, especially if there's gamma corrections needed like in case of Dell S2716DG, most games ignore those settings. In order to get the colour corrections working in games we can generate a 3D LUT with dispcalGUI that will be used with an appropriate shader in ReShade. One advantage of this method is that 3D LUT is more precise than a 1D LUT used in ICM profiles. The disadvantage is a possible slight performance hit (usually 1-2 FPS).
> 
> It's kind of hard to demonstrate the effect other than taking a photo, which I couldn't really get right with my crappy phone... But here's a screenshot from HotS:
> 
> 
> 
> This screenshot shows the difference on my specific panel, taking the corrections into consideration. I do not know if it will show the correct difference on any other, since you do not have my settings nor my calibration.
> 
> As I wrote before, I verified the effectiveness of this method by comparing the colours to a XB271HU as well as my older Dell IPS. The difference is noticeable, for HotS the colours were over-saturated, in UT4 it was really really blueish for some reason. Some games work correctly and do not require ReShade - Hearthstone is one such game
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As to "how to get it working", I just downloaded ReShade and installed it to the games I wanted. I used a ColorMunki Display with dispcalGUI to generate a 3D LUT following the guide linked in my previous post. After that I just installed the profile to the same game directory as ReShade earlier. If you want to install it to more games just copy ReShade.fx, ColorLookupTable.fx and ColorLookupTable.png after you install ReShade to the new game.
> 
> All in all, I think this monitor is inferior to XB271HU in terms of image quality, but it can be made to be *very* close. It requires a bit of work and knowledge, while XB kind of works out of the box with just OSD fiddling.


Thanks for the explanation. I downloaded the mediator, pointed it to Project CARS, launched the game and didnt see anything to say its activated or not...i thought it would say in an OSD it was activated or something?


----------



## yellows

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> Thanks for the explanation. I downloaded the mediator, pointed it to Project CARS, launched the game and didnt see anything to say its activated or not...i thought it would say in an OSD it was activated or something?


Yes, it should look like this in the upper left corner:



You can use the Home key to trigger it on and off.

But it requires the 3D LUT itself in order to work, I'll post mine but as with calibration it might be better or worse for your panel. I have 2 versions, one for G-Sync and one for ULMB.

3d_lut_native.zip 658k .zip file


3d_lut_ulmb.zip 643k .zip file


----------



## majnu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yellows*
> 
> Interesting, I assume it works anyway? Can you trigger the LUT with the Home button?
> 
> There are multiple ways of achieving this, mine was just more manual than yours


Yes it works with the home button, loads correctly too for all games


----------



## Peanuts4

So I used the TFT sites display profile a while ago had to turn the gamma and brightness waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay down. So what should I use to calibrate? Should I use the Windows 7 calibration or is there something better and easy that I can use?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mads1*
> 
> Ive got mine at 98/90/99 with 48% brightness and 70% contrast along side majna icc profile, seems to work for me.


What is 98/90/99? your custom colors?

Can anyone tell me where to find manju's profile and how is it different than TFTCentrals?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Waro*
> 
> One guy in another forum I'm reading has found out that the colour settings of the Nvidia Control Panel have been used by games after he changed the scaling to fullscreen + GPU + override game settings. After doing so the colour settings worked after restarting a game in 2 of 3 times. We both don't know why that influences the colours settings.


Is it better to set it to override the scaling mode set by games and programs normally? I've never done that. How about scaling mode which is best? I usually always have it set to aspect ratio vs. Full-screen.

This thread always creates so many interesting questions.


----------



## yellows

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mads1*
> 
> With the GPU clock issue i set a custom profile for 138hz works a treat.


Unfortunately it doesn't work for me, it's better than 144Hz, but:

120Hz - 135MHz core 202MHz memory 9.3% TDP 0.875V
138Hz - 734MHz core 405MHz memory 13.2% TDP 0.937V
144Hz - 963MHz core 2025MHz memory 25.8% TDP 1.025V *FAN ON*

It's probably because I have a second monitor as well. I tried to find more working refresh rates, but this monitor seems to be picky about what it accepts


----------



## Mads1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yellows*
> 
> Unfortunately it doesn't work for me, it's better than 144Hz, but:
> 
> 120Hz - 135MHz core 202MHz memory 9.3% TDP 0.875V
> 138Hz - 734MHz core 405MHz memory 13.2% TDP 0.937V
> 144Hz - 963MHz core 2025MHz memory 25.8% TDP 1.025V *FAN ON*
> 
> It's probably because I have a second monitor as well. I tried to find more working refresh rates, but this monitor seems to be picky about what it accepts


I have a second monitor, albeit only 60hz


----------



## yellows

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mads1*
> 
> I have a second monitor, albeit only 60hz


Hmm... what resolution is it? Mine is 1200p 60Hz.

Yeah, as I suspected, when I switched that to 1080p it works fine with your 138Hz.

So with the second screen being 1080p/60Hz it's now:

120Hz - 135MHz core 202MHz memory 7.1% TDP 0.875V
138Hz - 135MHz core 202MHz memory 7.8% TDP 0.950V
144Hz - 598MHz core 2025MHz memory 24.8% TDP 1.037V


----------



## Mads1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yellows*
> 
> Hmm... what resolution is it? Mine is 1200p 60Hz.
> 
> Yeah, as I suspected, when I switched that to 1080p it works fine with your 138Hz.
> 
> So with the second screen being 1080p/60Hz it's now:
> 
> 120Hz - 135MHz core 202MHz memory 7.1% TDP 0.875V
> 138Hz - 135MHz core 202MHz memory 7.8% TDP 0.950V
> 144Hz - 598MHz core 2025MHz memory 24.8% TDP 1.037V


Yes 2nd mon only 1080p but at 138hz im at 135mhz core 405mhz mem tdp 13% 0.874v


----------



## Ickz

Just got mine today. Not happy with my backlight bleed/uniformity. Looks awful compared to what I've seen so far. Also seem to notice something going on similar to the vertical line issue some people have. Most likely returning - dunno if I'll try another.


----------



## Peanuts4

After a couple days with my replacement, still no dead pixels which is great. But the blueish light coming through is back the same as my last monitor. As seen below, In the second picture I have these two crescent marks. I call them butt marks, are these normal. I see them with the the signal off but not if the desktop is up or in games. As far as these monitors go I'm guessing this one is keepable? What do you guys think I have to tell dell tomorrow.

Blueish light


Butt marks


Thanks!


----------



## Darylrese

That is perfectly acceptable.

You guys need to be realistic about backlight on this monitor. Of course it isnt going to be pitch black, what is unaccptable is bleed spots and pressure marks. The rest is totally normal.


----------



## Waro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peanuts4*
> 
> Can anyone tell me where to find manju's profile and how is it different than TFTCentrals?
> Is it better to set it to override the scaling mode set by games and programs normally? I've never done that. How about scaling mode which is best? I usually always have it set to aspect ratio vs. Full-screen.
> 
> This thread always creates so many interesting questions.


I don't know, did you try it?


----------



## Mads1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peanuts4*
> 
> After a couple days with my replacement, still no dead pixels which is great. But the blueish light coming through is back the same as my last monitor. As seen below, In the second picture I have these two crescent marks. I call them butt marks, are these normal. I see them with the the signal off but not if the desktop is up or in games. As far as these monitors go I'm guessing this one is keepable? What do you guys think I have to tell dell tomorrow.


Looks good to me also, im still awaiting my replacement.


----------



## Peanuts4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> That is perfectly acceptable.
> 
> You guys need to be realistic about backlight on this monitor. Of course it isnt going to be pitch black, what is unaccptable is bleed spots and pressure marks. The rest is totally normal.


I've never spent this much on a monitor so I want to be sure. So the "butt marks" are those pressure marks or what's the deal with them? Not sure that the picture shows them well. I can mention it to the dude at Dell.


----------



## Ickz

Lol I can't believe people are telling you that is acceptable - on this type of forum even. Those marks are not normal, return and get a new one. That is not a normal bleed/uniformity issue.


----------



## ONCB

Anyone any ideas on an input/output issue I am having?

Monitor works great with displayport. Today I tried connecting my Sky box via HDMI and changed the source to HDMI but just got the monitor telling me its going to powersave with no output. Out of curiosity then unplugged displayport and plugged PC in with HDMI and same thing.

Is this likely to be a monitor issue or is there something else I can try? All drivers up to date.


----------



## Peanuts4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ickz*
> 
> Lol I can't believe people are telling you that is acceptable - on this type of forum even. Those marks are not normal, return and get a new one. That is not a normal bleed/uniformity issue.


If youre talking to me, well not sure what I would say to Dell. I have some marks that show up when my monitor isn't receiving a signal. I'm sure they'd ask me if I could see them when I was receiving a signal and I don't. So not sure if that really qualifies. Plus the new one they would send could be worse.


----------



## Ickz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peanuts4*
> 
> If youre talking to me, well not sure what I would say to Dell. I have some marks that show up when my monitor isn't receiving a signal. I'm sure they'd ask me if I could see them when I was receiving a signal and I don't. So not sure if that really qualifies. Plus the new one they would send could be worse.


Yeah, I was. I was able to return one of their old Alienware 120hz monitors to them multiple times in the past - not sure how lenient they are now. I generally avoid ordering through the manufacturer since returns can be a hassle. Good luck.


----------



## majnu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ickz*
> 
> Lol I can't believe people are telling you that is acceptable - on this type of forum even. Those marks are not normal, return and get a new one. That is not a normal bleed/uniformity issue.


I disagree, those are "traits" of backlight bleed from the display technology. The second pic doesn't look excessive at all and the first pic with the blue bleed on the bottom right looks like excessive pressure from the panel.

At the end of the day it shouldn't be up to us to decide whether a panel has excessive bleed as one man's rubbish is another man's gold. If he isn't satisfied with the panel and it's bothering him then he should get it replaced.


----------



## Peanuts4

Post pictures of your displays if you would. I would like to see how perfect displays look in comparison.


----------



## on1yalad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Noshuru*
> 
> There's no such thing as IPS colors. There's colors that are accurate and there's colors that are not accurate. There's panels that are calibrated and there's panels that are not calibrated. That's pretty much it.
> Anyway, this monitor has a gamma of 1.9 by default, which is a little too low, since the target gamma is 2.2. Gamma adjustments have to be made to reduce the general washed out look of the colors.


I know using NvCPL you can change the gamma, but how can this be forced so it doesn't get reset when i launch a game in full screen? Currently i use "Color profile Keeper" to check the ICC profile and make sure it is resetting it consistently. while it is useful it is not ideal.

Is there on service setting that allows more Hardware level changes on the monitor to get better color representation on the monitor?


----------



## majnu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peanuts4*
> 
> Post pictures of your displays if you would. I would like to see how perfect displays look in comparison.


There is no such thing as a perfect display and I bet nobody has one. People just have displays they are satisfied with knowing full well the pros and cons of each display type. Taking a picture will be difficult as getting the right exposure especially when taking a backlight bleed and uniformity shots. Additionally each persons display will show the picture differently. Honestly if you are not happy with it just RMA it.


----------



## skiddierow

Peanuts IMO your panel is acceptable. From what I've seen it falls in line with good examples of this monitor.

Check pictures from this thread for other examples. What you find acceptable is up to you.

My own panel has some black/blue shadowing on black (right of center extending to the corner). I also notice cell phone cam auto-exposure over emphasizes this. I've never noticed it in a game.

I think it may be time to do a sticky'ed post, or edit OP with Pros / Cons list of this monitor, and some examples of the issues. And of course links to majnu's / tftcentral's icc profiles and tips on installing.

Starting to see the thread repeat itself.


----------



## Peanuts4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skiddierow*
> 
> Peanuts IMO your panel is acceptable. From what I've seen it falls in line with good examples of this monitor.
> 
> Check pictures from this thread for other examples. What you find acceptable is up to you.
> 
> My own panel has some black/blue shadowing on black (right of center extending to the corner). I also notice cell phone cam auto-exposure over emphasizes this. I've never noticed it in a game.
> 
> I think it may be time to do a sticky'ed post, or edit OP with Pros / Cons list of this monitor, and some examples of the issues. And of course links to majnu's / tftcentral's icc profiles and tips on installing.
> 
> Starting to see the thread repeat itself.


I think showing the display with no signal really doesn't show it off well a game does it better. With oil prices being crap it's tanked the Cdn dollar so I can't purchase another G-sync monitor for the same exchange + Black Friday price that I purchased this. So I really want to know if this is acceptable, as it seemed borderline before now I'm not so sure after seeing it more. After owning two I'm really confused why people love Dells so much if their quality is soso.


----------



## majnu

What is being shown in your game pictures comes down to gamma. An elevated gamma (>2.2) will correct this and lower gamma (<2.2) can make it far more obvious.

Sometimes 144Hz models do have certain issues beyond that and tend to lighten up some dark shades more than they should.

Have you tried the TFT Central's, Yellow's or the profiles I have posted? They can be found in this thread.


----------



## Klocek001

New hotfix is out, try it out if you have idle clockspeed issues.


----------



## skywalker99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ickz*
> 
> Lol I can't believe people are telling you that is acceptable - on this type of forum even. Those marks are not normal, return and get a new one. That is not a normal bleed/uniformity issue.


Yeah, good luck with find a perfect panel.
All monitors have some kind of uniformity issues. Full stop. Is it acceptable? No. But that's what it is.


----------



## Peanuts4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majnu*
> 
> What is being shown in your game pictures comes down to gamma. An elevated gamma (>2.2) will correct this and lower gamma (<2.2) can make it far more obvious.
> 
> Sometimes 144Hz models do have certain issues beyond that and tend to lighten up some dark shades more than they should.
> 
> Have you tried the TFT Central's, Yellow's or the profiles I have posted? They can be found in this thread.


I used TFT Centrals but my brightness/ gamma is 61 / 40. How would lowering my gamma get rid of the right side of my monitor and the top lefts blue light coming through? I can't have anything brighter than this without it feeling like it's scorching my eyes. What would you set it to? I have no been able to find the link to your icc profile. How is yours different than TFT Centrals I've been curious about that. What does your light leak look like?


----------



## Mads1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peanuts4*
> 
> I used TFT Centrals but my brightness/ gamma is 61 / 40. How would lowering my gamma get rid of the right side of my monitor and the top lefts blue light coming through? I can't have anything brighter than this without it feeling like it's scorching my eyes. What would you set it to? I have no been able to find the link to your icc profile. How is yours different than TFT Centrals I've been curious about that. What does your light leak look like?


here is the post


----------



## khemist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Klocek001*
> 
> New hotfix is out, try it out if you have idle clockspeed issues.


Link?, nevermind got it.


----------



## majnu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peanuts4*
> 
> I used TFT Centrals but my brightness/ gamma is 61 / 40. How would lowering my gamma get rid of the right side of my monitor and the top lefts blue light coming through? I can't have anything brighter than this without it feeling like it's scorching my eyes. What would you set it to? I have no been able to find the link to your icc profile. How is yours different than TFT Centrals I've been curious about that. What does your light leak look like?


You mean brightness and contrast is 61/40?

I am looking at TFTs values and they state: 26, 75 RGB 97 99 96 Why is yours different?

As I said your "In game" pictures can be improved by using an elevated gamma and since you're using your own values with a profile you are getting a picture that is not neutral. Also you do know that using NCP settings will override a profile?

As for the physical panel itself then no profile can fix uniformity and black light bleed. If it is excessive then have it replaced.

Without me feeling like I am going round in circles with you regarding this issue I cannot take pictures of the backlight. I will have to tinker with exposure, ISO and other stuff to get a picture looking like exactly what I see physically infront of me and even if I manage to do that it will look different on everyones monitor. Therefore it is pointless me even trying. I understand you must be frustrated after spending a lot of money but if you have a problem with the screen then return or get it replaced, that's what the warranty is there for.


----------



## Peanuts4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peanuts4*
> 
> I think showing the display with no signal really doesn't show it off well a game does it better. With oil prices being crap it's tanked the Cdn dollar so I can't purchase another G-sync monitor for the same exchange + Black Friday price that I purchased this. So I really want to know if this is acceptable, as it seemed borderline before now I'm not so sure after seeing it more. After owning two I'm really confused why people love Dells so much if their quality is soso.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majnu*
> 
> You mean brightness and contrast is 61/40?
> 
> I am looking at TFTs values and they state: 26, 75 RGB 97 99 96 Why is yours different?
> 
> As I said your "In game" pictures can be improved by using an elevated gamma and since you're using your own values with a profile you are getting a picture that is not neutral. Also you do know that using NCP settings will override a profile?
> 
> As for the physical panel itself then no profile can fix uniformity and black light bleed. If it is excessive then have it replaced.
> 
> Without me feeling like I am going round in circles with you regarding this issue I cannot take pictures of the backlight. I will have to tinker with exposure, ISO and other stuff to get a picture looking like exactly what I see physically infront of me and even if I manage to do that it will look different on everyones monitor. Therefore it is pointless me even trying. I understand you must be frustrated after spending a lot of money but if you have a problem with the screen then return or get it replaced, that's what the warranty is there for.


Yes brightness 61/40 selected on the monitor and I continue to play with them. 75/75 was default on the monitor and there is no way I can look at the monitor with those settings. The 97,99,96 I had adjusted as those settings make whites look yellowish. I switched to yours and am now using the listed RGB 99 100 96
Contrast 75, Brightness 29.


----------



## BrightShadow

So I decided to exchange my monitor for a new one. Nobody commented on the defect I found, but I started seeing the vertical lines issue in some games, and was able to reproduce it reliably. Also I have a feeling that the gamma on my panel was even worse then others, since I needed a darker gamma change then other people seemed to need. It will be a week or two till I get my new one, and I will report my status when I do.


----------



## BrightShadow

Also one side note on the vertical lines, I found it easiest to notice when there was a screen shaking effect, where a group of pixels moves in and out of the same color range very quickly. I saw this with Hearthstone screen shake, Star Wars the Old Republic explosions, and also in that same game if I quickly moved up a set of stairs with yellow lighting at each step (jedi starship).


----------



## overvolted

Can anyone comment on the anti-glare coating on the S2716DG compared to the PG278Q? Would it be lighter, or roughly the same?


----------



## adamr94

Got mine today... Couldn't be any more impressed by a TN panel! This thing blows my ACD out of the water. 144Hz and G-Sync is amazing too.

The antiglare isn't bad at all. IMO, not very noticeable at all unless you're 2-5 inches away and looking at something solid white.


----------



## Darylrese

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BrightShadow*
> 
> So I decided to exchange my monitor for a new one. Nobody commented on the defect I found, but I started seeing the vertical lines issue in some games, and was able to reproduce it reliably. Also I have a feeling that the gamma on my panel was even worse then others, since I needed a darker gamma change then other people seemed to need. It will be a week or two till I get my new one, and I will report my status when I do.


What are you going for instead?

This issue is the biggest issue i have with this monitor. Everything about it is great, except the vertical line issue. Its very noticeable for me and like you said shows up a lot worse on shaking images such as explosions. Battlefront is the worst game for it so far.

I can live with it for now until something better comes along but it does spoil the image quality somewhat.

With Majnu's ICC profile and SweetFX for games, the colours and quality is very good indeed.


----------



## majnu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peanuts4*
> 
> Yes brightness 61/40 selected on the monitor and I continue to play with them. 75/75 was default on the monitor and there is no way I can look at the monitor with those settings. The 97,99,96 I had adjusted as those settings make whites look yellowish. I switched to yours and am now using the listed RGB 99 100 96
> Contrast 75, Brightness 29.


Well if you are adamant on using a setting that goes against what is recommended I cannot help any further.

Good Luck

Edit - Oh you are using my profile. Is that any better for you now?


----------



## Mads1

Got my replacement today, not sure what i think at the moment as i feel its not as good as my previous one, although ive no dead pixels or one bit of bleed, there seems to be some sort of fuzzyness/smudgy to pictures in the bottom left corner, ive also downloaded the Nvidia hot fix drivers 361.60, and it has fixed the clock issue ( so far ), will test this monitor over the next few days.

UPDATE
Spoke to soon with clock down-clocking when running multi screen.


----------



## BrightShadow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> What are you going for instead? ... Everything about it is great, except the vertical line issue....


I am exchanging my monitor for a replacement of the same kind. If the new one is any better, I should be able to tell right away since I've examined my first one closely over a few weeks. I got mine through BestBuy in store with price matching but they didn't have it in stock, instead it gets sent from their warehouses. I get the advantage of being able to return it in person, but the disadvantage of having to wait a week or so for them to ship it out to me. In the mean time I've gone back to my 24" Dell Ultrasharp IPS monitor, which despite being pretty high resolution (1920x1200) just feels too small to me now. Also it's really hard going from 144hz to 60hz, or more realistically in game from 100+ hz to 60hz. You can really see/feel the difference when your moving your camera around in a game.

So just to reiterate, my hope is that the replacement monitor won't have as bad a gamma problem and the vertical lines won't be there. We shall see.


----------



## Iching

UPDATE
Spoke to soon with clock down-clocking when running multi screen.







[/quote]

You do understand you need two displays with exactly the same resolutions and refresh rates otherwise your video card won't down clock.


----------



## Mads1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Iching*
> 
> You do understand you need two displays with exactly the same resolutions and refresh rates otherwise your video card won't down clock.


ive one on discrete and the other on board.


----------



## blahtibla

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *daveleebond*
> 
> Anyone else get this 'power save mode' on PC boot, have to go into OSD and reselect DP to get display.


Yes. I get it when the PC has gone to sleep, it will say "power saving enabled" and then i cannot wake it again with keyboard or mouse input. Did you fix it?


----------



## HunterKen7

Did you guys disable sleep mode on the monitors on screen display settings?


----------



## Mads1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blahtibla*
> 
> Yes. I get it when the PC has gone to sleep, it will say "power saving enabled" and then i cannot wake it again with keyboard or mouse input. Did you fix it?


Ive got my windows power setting as balanced with screen sleep on " never " then in monitor OSD monitor deep sleep disabled.


----------



## blahtibla

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HunterKen7*
> 
> Did you guys disable sleep mode on the monitors on screen display settings?


EDIT : I had it on, turning it off solved the issue.


----------



## Shadowarez

i just noticed a single bright red pixel at the bottom middle of screen ;( is that a dead or stuck pixel?


----------



## adamr94

stuck, it might can be fixed


----------



## Shadowarez

I dont see it during idle at desktop i can parital see it during ark ingame i can somewhat see it in diablo 3. Ill try find guide to massage stuck pixel. I rrduced the refresh to 120 as well. I found a app that says it can flash colors the exact size of the pixel.


----------



## Klocek001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blahtibla*
> 
> Yes. I get it when the PC has gone to sleep, it will say "power saving enabled" and then i cannot wake it again with keyboard or mouse input. Did you fix it?


you can wake it with the power button on the monitor


----------



## michaelius

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HunterKen7*
> 
> Did you guys disable sleep mode on the monitors on screen display settings?


Deep sleep ? Yes it had trouble with waking up otherwise.


----------



## Klocek001

how to make headphone jack work?


----------



## Darylrese

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Klocek001*
> 
> how to make headphone jack work?


Just turn up the volume on the monitors OSD. I use the headphone jack to get audio from my PS4.

It sends the audio over HDMI then outputs it across the monitors audio jack and into my speakers. I just hooked it up and it worked.


----------



## Klocek001

well I don't have HDMI cable connected, it didn't come in the box.
connected but still doesn't work.


----------



## blahtibla

I dont seem to get an image before windows boots, meaning i can't get into the bios.. how do I fix this?

EDIT :

I found the cause of this issue.

Removing the hdmi (connecting my sony tv) from the GPU will give me image during boot and bios trough displayport.

I will simply let my hdmi stay connected, since i game and watch movies on my sony tv frequently. Then I just need to remove the hdmi when i need to tinker in the bios. Which is no biggie, since i already got a rock stable oc dialed in


----------



## Klocek001

even if you press del/f2 it boots? I'd try pressing f2/ then whatever key it is that sets the defaults in your bios/press enter/press f10 (save and exit)/press enter. or just clear cmos.
I suppose loading the defaults might help if this is some sort of fast boot issue


----------



## Nukemaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blahtibla*
> 
> I dont seem to get an image before windows boots, meaning i can't get into the bios.. how do I fix this?
> 
> EDIT :
> 
> I found the cause of this issue.
> 
> *Removing the hdmi (connecting my sony tv) from the GPU will give me image during boot and bios trough displayport.*
> 
> I will simply let my hdmi stay connected, since i game and watch movies on my sony tv frequently. Then I just need to remove the hdmi when i need to tinker in the bios. Which is no biggie, since i already got a rock stable oc dialed in


This is a common multi monitor issue. It normally should at least appear on one of them.


----------



## schloppidol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Klocek001*
> 
> well I don't have HDMI cable connected, it didn't come in the box.
> connected but still doesn't work.


My headphones work fine connected to the monitor via DP or HDMI. Checked monitor audio volume and PC set to output to the DELL?


----------



## Klocek001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schloppidol*
> 
> My headphones work fine connected to the monitor via DP or HDMI. Checked monitor audio volume and PC set to output to the DELL?


works when I set my monitor as default sound device. is there a way for the system to do it automatically, when I unplug my headphones I gotta set my speakers as default again,which is a pain in the ass.


----------



## yellows

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Iching*
> 
> You do understand you need two displays with exactly the same resolutions and refresh rates otherwise your video card won't down clock.


That's not true. It either needs to be exactly the same or one of them has to use a refresh rate that's derived from a standard one (60/75/85), for example [email protected] and [email protected] downclocks for me without problems, even without the hotfix driver. When the 1440p is at 144 or 165Hz it won't downclock, while 120Hz works yet again


----------



## Mads1

everytime i use afterburner with riva-tuner running it knocks out gsync ? and monitor runs in normal mode ?


----------



## Darylrese

I've just switched from EVGA Precision X to MSI Afterburner so ill have to have a look and let you know if i have problems with G-Sync.

I find it really hard to know when G-Sync is on anyway haha:thumb:


----------



## overvolted

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> I've just switched from EVGA Precision X to MSI Afterburner so ill have to have a look and let you know if i have problems with G-Sync.
> 
> I find it really hard to know when G-Sync is on anyway haha:thumb:


Should be plain is day when it is on, unless your monitor is defective or you're just not sensitive to the things GSYNC fixes.


----------



## Klocek001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> I've just switched from EVGA Precision X to MSI Afterburner so ill have to have a look and let you know if i have problems with G-Sync.
> 
> I find it really hard to know when G-Sync is on anyway haha:thumb:


besides the fact it's easy to spot there's also "g-sync on" indicator *written in like 26 size font*








I never experienced any problems with afterburner and gsync, be it the technology not working or idle clocks.


----------



## Darylrese

I know it says 'G-Sync MODE' if you activate the OSD menu, but otherwise fairly hard to see. It is smoother overall with G-Sync but not night and day difference except for no tearing.


----------



## Mads1

My replacement monitor wont let me set-up a custom res of 138hz only upto 135hz for some reason as my gpu wont down clock at 144hz running a 1080p 60hz along side it, only at 120hz, not sure why, and if i had the gsync indicator on alongside AB & riva-tuner it would throw out gsync and run at 144hz in normal mode, ? anyway since last night its not done it since ive gone back to PX. i think it just dont like my other monitor running along-side it,


----------



## HunterKen7

I use MSI Afterburner + Rivatuner statistics server with an EVGA GTX970 SLI. I don't have any issues with gsync being knocked out. Where do you see or how can you tell it is disabling gsync?


----------



## Mads1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HunterKen7*
> 
> I use MSI Afterburner + Rivatuner statistics server with an EVGA GTX970 SLI. I don't have any issues with gsync being knocked out. Where do you see or how can you tell it is disabling gsync?


Cause i can tell when its not on plus the monitor tells me its running normal mode instead of gsync plus i have the visual display that says gsync running, and its not, ive only had trouble since getting a 980ti had not one prob with my 780's, and yes i did a clean install of drivers, i used DDU and i even tried driver fusion.


----------



## Klocek001

Does it make any sense to buy a colormunki display calibrator now that I'm using a icc profile (the one yellows posted). The banding is not a problem in some games, however in some it is. In GTA 5 I see a lot of it on black clothes and dark floors, and in FEAR2 it's there all the time. I know it's best to create your own profile but I don't wanna buy it if the benefit turns out to be very small.
Can anyone who has GTA5 and FEAR 2 and a display calibrator tell me what it looks like ? In GTA5 I'm talking about black clothes and dark surfaces, like Simeon's garage. In FEAR2 it's on walls and it's there all the time. That's a picture (from the net), the highlighted areas are the ones where banding problem is occurring (shadows).
I'll try to snap a picture of my screen later on.


----------



## Iching

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yellows*
> 
> That's not true. It either needs to be exactly the same or one of them has to use a refresh rate that's derived from a standard one (60/75/85), for example [email protected] and [email protected] downclocks for me without problems, even without the hotfix driver. When the 1440p is at 144 or 165Hz it won't downclock, while 120Hz works yet again


I'm really confused. I fail to see how 150Hz is standard vs 144Hz. Could you rephrase yourself, please? Do you experience any tearing on your main monitor when playing games/browsing/youtube?


----------



## yellows

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Iching*
> 
> I'm really confused. I fail to see how 150Hz is standard vs 144Hz. Could you rephrase yourself, please? Do you experience any tearing on your main monitor when playing games/browsing/youtube?


150Hz/2=75Hz and GPUs have hardware clock generators for most common frequencies (such 60/75/85Hz) so driving displays doesn't take a lot of power. If you use a less-standard refresh rate then the GPU has to use more power (sometimes much more) to drive them "by hand", for lack of a better word. Adding more monitors with "wierd" resolutions/refresh rates amplifies this issue such as my setup of [email protected][email protected] taking 26% of a 980TI's TDP (which is 250W) at idle Windows desktop.

I do not experience any tearing whatsoever and really never did on any of the new monitors I tested: ASUS PG279G, Acer XB271 and the Dell.


----------



## Mads1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yellows*
> 
> 150Hz/2=75Hz and GPUs have hardware clock generators for most common frequencies (such 60/75/85Hz) so driving displays doesn't take a lot of power. If you use a less-standard refresh rate then the GPU has to use more power (sometimes much more) to drive them "by hand", for lack of a better word. Adding more monitors with "wierd" resolutions/refresh rates amplifies this issue such as my setup of [email protected][email protected] taking 26% of a 980TI's TDP (which is 250W) at idle Windows desktop.
> 
> I do not experience any tearing whatsoever and really never did on any of the new monitors I tested: ASUS PG279G, Acer XB271 and the Dell.


The prob i got is my 1920x1080p @60hz and if the dell is on 2560x1440p @144hz it wont downclock , it will on 120hz and my custom res at 138hz it will. Its no big deal i just leave it on the custom res.







i got a nice dual monitor arm yesterday which its sitting on, the dell looks nice and neat on it now.


----------



## Lotty

Hi,
after Loading Icc profile from tftcentral , i must set colors to 97.99.96 too? If, how I made them because Preset Mode ist Standard and i cant change Colors on Srandard mode, or means on Nvidia color setting ?

TY


----------



## Mads1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lotty*
> 
> Hi,
> after Loading Icc profile from tftcentral , i must set colors to 97.99.96 too? If, how I made them because Preset Mode ist Standard and i cant change Colors on Srandard mode, or means on Nvidia color setting ?
> 
> TY


Set the monitor OSD rgb colours to custom then you will be able to adjust to them values.


----------



## BrightShadow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Klocek001*
> 
> Does it make any sense to buy a colormunki display calibrator now that I'm using a icc profile (the one yellows posted). The banding is not a problem in some games, however in some it is. In GTA 5 I see a lot of it on black clothes and dark floors, and in FEAR2 it's there all the time. I know it's best to create your own profile but I don't wanna buy it if the benefit turns out to be very small.


I (and others) have talked about this quite a bit in this thread already. To specifically answer your question though (I play gta 5 and other games with color banding), perfect calibration won't remove the banding. Some games take care of banding issues themselves through graphic effects like film grain (like mass effect games or farcry 4). Gta 5 specifically focuses on framerates instead of perfect graphics, and as such its highly optimized for most computers, but at the cost of neglecting things like banding fixes. All monitors have banding, just some like this dell, are more noticeable than others. I never really noticed it on my IPS screen, until I got this dell then went back to it. Now I can see it on the IPS too, eventually you won't notice it much, but in the mean time blame developers for being too lazy.


----------



## BrightShadow

Also as an update, I got my replacement monitor, no dead pixels, some back light bleeding along the top right edge, which disappeared after a day. No sign of the defect my last one had, and also it seems much less if any vertical lines. Gamma still horrible though.


----------



## Lotty

Ty Mads.

But, why they type Present Mod " Standard " and change then the Colors... Ofc i have to read like other Monitors "Custom", if i Scroll to Dell S2716dg

http://www.tftcentral.co.uk/articles/icc_profiles.htm

Im confused...









...my Dell Rev is A01, can i use this profile too?


----------



## Mads1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lotty*
> 
> Ty Mads.
> 
> But, why they type Present Mod " Standard " and change then the Colors... Ofc i have to read like other Monitors "Custom", if i Scroll to Dell S2716dg
> 
> http://www.tftcentral.co.uk/articles/icc_profiles.htm
> 
> Im confused...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ty


Im not sure tbh, i just went to the custom preset and changed the values, i dont use that one now, its ok but majnu done a profile and i prefer that one, you will have to look back in the post for it, its better than the tft one, but it depends what you like.


----------



## Klocek001

Okay, we need a friggin database of user profiles on this thread + this tutorial on how to make them work 100% of the time
http://www.laszlopusztai.net/2009/08/23/stop-losing-display-calibration-with-windows-7/
let's just send them to the OP and he'll put them in the OP.... majnu's profile is a little too bright for desktop and I think yellows one is better for that, but still gotta check in games, maybe it'll have less banding.

well, I tried compared the two and took fraps screenshots, there is no difference, is it FEAR2 not using the profile or fraps failing to apply it to the screenshot ? Well, like I said the banding is really bad in FEAR2,maybe it just doesn't use the profile... I'm in a puzzle. I can't even use nvidia settings to try to correct sth cause FEAR2 has no borderless window mode.


----------



## majnu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Klocek001*
> 
> Does it make any sense to buy a colormunki display calibrator now that I'm using a icc profile (the one yellows posted). The banding is not a problem in some games, however in some it is. In GTA 5 I see a lot of it on black clothes and dark floors, and in FEAR2 it's there all the time. I know it's best to create your own profile but I don't wanna buy it if the benefit turns out to be very small.
> Can anyone who has GTA5 and FEAR 2 and a display calibrator tell me what it looks like ? In GTA5 I'm talking about black clothes and dark surfaces, like Simeon's garage. In FEAR2 it's on walls and it's there all the time. That's a picture (from the net), the highlighted areas are the ones where banding problem is occurring (shadows).
> I'll try to snap a picture of my screen later on.


You'd be surprised how much of a difference is made between user made profiles and your own. When I had a catleap I tried all of the profiles posted on OCN and from knowing what a source image should look like wasn't satisfied with the colours represented by the profiles so I bought an i1display pro.

These are great investments as you can use them to calibrate your TV with something like HCFR if you decide to buy the colormunki instead. Additionally you are supposed to recalibrate your TV/Monitor every one to three months if you want to maintain colour accuracy. Buy it you won't be disappointed.


----------



## majnu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Klocek001*
> 
> Okay, we need a friggin database of user profiles on this thread + this tutorial on how to make them work 100% of the time
> http://www.laszlopusztai.net/2009/08/23/stop-losing-display-calibration-with-windows-7/
> let's just send them to the OP and he'll put them in the OP.... majnu's profile is a little too bright for desktop and I think yellows one is better for that, but still gotta check in games, maybe it'll have less banding.
> 
> well, I tried compared the two and took fraps screenshots, there is no difference, is it FEAR2 not using the profile or fraps failing to apply it to the screenshot ? Well, like I said the banding is really bad in FEAR2,maybe it just doesn't use the profile... I'm in a puzzle. I can't even use nvidia settings to try to correct sth cause FEAR2 has no borderless window mode.


If the game supports reshade then use a 3D LUT along with Reshade and profile kepper. It's all been mentioned before a few times in the thread.


----------



## Klocek001

But it hasn't been mentioned that I lose like 10-15 fps with reshade.


----------



## Darylrese

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BrightShadow*
> 
> Also as an update, I got my replacement monitor, no dead pixels, some back light bleeding along the top right edge, which disappeared after a day. No sign of the defect my last one had, and also it seems much less if any vertical lines. Gamma still horrible though.


Interesting about the vertical lines. My first one had a lot but second better. Still very visable but i can live with it


----------



## Klocek001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> Interesting about the vertical lines. My first one had a lot but second better. Still very visable but i can live with it


either mine doesn't have them or I can't see them.


----------



## majnu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Klocek001*
> 
> But it hasn't been mentioned that I lose like 10-15 fps with reshade.


can't say I've noticed much fps loss in BF4, especially not 10-15fps.
Will have to run a benchmark when I get time


----------



## blahtibla

I'm having a slight flicker on my screen, it happens rarely, often during boot. Like a handful of thin black lines flickering for 1 second horizontally then gone. Only noticed it in desktop and while browsing, never in-game. Anyone seen this?


----------



## BrightShadow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Klocek001*
> 
> either mine doesn't have them or I can't see them.


They show up most when there's a screen shake effect in a game, like from an explosion off screen. The shake causes the image to move in and out of the same position very quickly, and that triggers the lines. Some people have had lines go away or become less by using the included cable instead of what else they were using, but in my case I have to use a third party cable as my card has mini display port ports. Worthy of note is the fact that I've used the same cable for both monitors, and the problem has lessened... still LOVE the fact that the monitor turns on and off instantly.

Also it should be said that the lines are not (in my experience) on the whole screen, but just areas or spots.


----------



## Darylrese

I tried the included cable and a third party, much thicker and gold plated cable and it made no difference to the pixel inversion. I do wonder if all of these monitors suffer from it or if it is actually a 'fault'

I have my PS4 hooked up to the monitor and i can see them on that too. They seem to be much worse on lower refresh rates such as 60hz on the PS4.

Other than this, i love my monitor. Especially now i am playing around with SweetFX and reshade. Some of those effects make it look very close to IPS indeed.


----------



## yellows

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Klocek001*
> 
> But it hasn't been mentioned that I lose like 10-15 fps with reshade.


Are you sure you're not loading too many effects? I'm using only ColorLookupTable and the impact is acceptable:


----------



## Mads1

How do you do the reshade and sweetfx


----------



## yellows

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mads1*
> 
> How do you do the reshade and sweetfx


There are guides on youtube and such, but you can also start from this post and keep reading. I posted files for my panel, but for the best effect you'd need to use a calibration device yourself.


----------



## adamr94

Darn, I was quite happy with my monitor until tonight... turned the lights off, noticed a big splotchy black spot on a black screen. Looks like someone sat on the monitor or something. Darn.


----------



## Lotty

nvm.... Cash back


----------



## Klocek001

I tried 60fps/60hz vsync back again today after 3 weeks with Dell just to see the difference, it seemed more like I perceived 45 fps back then when I ran 60/60 vsync. +100 fps + gsync is crazy fast, IDK how I was ever okay with 60,it's got so much more lag and stutter while moving the camera.


----------



## BrightShadow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yellows*
> 
> Are you sure you're not loading too many effects? I'm using only ColorLookupTable and the impact is acceptable:


In your picture evidence, you can see that at some point of the benchmark the difference was almost 20fps, even more than the other poster mentioned.


----------



## yellows

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BrightShadow*
> 
> In your picture evidence, you can see that at some point of the benchmark the difference was almost 20fps, even more than the other poster mentioned.


You're talking about max FPS, and that's not really important in this context. For it to matter I'd have to run the benchmark multiple times with ReShade enabled/disabled. Minimum stays almost the same and the impact on average is acceptable, as I said


----------



## BrightShadow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Klocek001*
> 
> I tried 60fps/60hz vsync back again today after 3 weeks with Dell just to see the difference, it seemed more like I perceived 45 fps back then when I ran 60/60 vsync. +100 fps + gsync is crazy fast, IDK how I was ever okay with 60,it's got so much more lag and stutter while moving the camera.


I did the same thing when I exchanged my dell monitor for a new one (had to wait for it to be shipped out). The other thing that blew me away was going from 27" back to 24". Such a huge difference. My 24" is also a dell, but ultrasharp with perfect sRGB AND perfect Adobe Gamuts, which is switchable in the OSD. I can see the color banding on that monitor too, its just a bit less obvious, but that "bit" is enough for the mind to easily ignore it. I know that with time my mind will ignore it with this new monitor too, so I am not worried.


----------



## BrightShadow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yellows*
> 
> You're talking about max FPS, and that's not really important in this context. For it to matter I'd have to run the benchmark multiple times with ReShade enabled/disabled. Minimum stays almost the same and the impact on average is acceptable, as I said


You were quoting someone who was pointing out an FPS loss, and from your own provided evidence, there is an FPS loss. You're implying it doesn't really matter but in real world situations it very well might. That's the problem with basic benchmarking software.


----------



## yellows

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BrightShadow*
> 
> You were quoting someone who was pointing out an FPS loss, and from your own provided evidence, there is an FPS loss. You're implying it doesn't really matter but in real world situations it very well might. That's the problem with basic benchmarking software.


How many times should I write *acceptable performance loss*? For me it's not as bad as he claimed and that's probably because he tried to use the entire suite of effects ReShade provides instead of the bare minimum of the color LUT, hence my questions and the screenshot.

Again, I wasn't saying that there is no performance impact, only that it should me minimal. When the benchmark hits intensive parts the LUT's impact is within margin of error (min FPS).


----------



## sub0seals

What's wrong with Dell? They have some of the best support in the market!


----------



## sub0seals

So what is a good monitor with these specs good for gaming and pretty descent for movies as well. Every time i read reviews for a week before i choose a monitor just when it seemed clear Dell was the obvious choice you guys are badgering the hell out of it! I was going with ASUS ROG SWIFT,but no....way to many complaints in the forums and ASUS CS really sucks i hear!!


----------



## Klocek001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sub0seals*
> 
> So what is a good monitor with these specs good for gaming and pretty descent for movies as well. Every time i read reviews for a week before i choose a monitor just when it seemed clear Dell was the obvious choice you guys are badgering the hell out of it! I was going with ASUS ROG SWIFT,but no....way to many complaints in the forums and ASUS CS really sucks i hear!!


Dell is very good for movies IMO, I watch movies from about 2 meters away and sitting a little bit lower than my usual position, the colors are great. Frankly I like it more on the S2716DG than my MX27AQ IPS cause there's no glow and almost no backlight bleed.
I don't think we're badgering the hell out of it,every monitor has its problems, but the ones on this Dell you can live with. Look at other monitor threads and see people send it back 5 times to get a good one. Mine arrived almost impeccable with only very minimal blb in the right bottom corner, but having owned IPS before this is still about 20x better than what I've seen for a long time. There's banding but show me a TN which has none. So far games that show banding are:
-FEAR2
-Max Payne 3 (acceptable)
-GTA 5 (only some)

Games that do not have any or very minimal banding:
-The Witcher 3
-Dying Light
-Metro LL
-Far Cry 3
-Assassin's Creed Syndicate

Haven't had time to test many more, some of them I only played for a few hours to see how they play with g-sync. Some of these games just have poor built in color calibration,you can't correct gamma to your liking. And I'm using sb else's profile, a color calibration device might sort some of this stuff out. I wouldn't take the Swift, it's still TN but it's more expensive and I hear it has even more issues than S2716G. If I was considering any other options than the Dell, they would be either MG279Q (IPS 144hz 1440p, but no g-sync - cost a tiny bit less than S2716DG, you trade g-sync for IPS) or PG279Q. Both are IPS, and Asus QC isn't known for checking for issues thoroughly before packing it up for sale. Of course the #1 gaming monitor IMO is Acer Z35 ATM, but that price tag....


----------



## Klocek001

Okay, I wanna make this another post so that it doesn't mix up with my previous one. Is it normal to perceive lag on 60Hz after using 144hz? I can see it both in games (even with g-sync) and, that's the most surprising one, on desktop when I'm @60Hz. It gets better when I use slower mouse dpi in games (like I did back when I used 60hz displays), but still I'm very surprised I can see it on mouse cursor on desktop, I've been using 60hz displays for years and now this 144hz just for 3 weeks or so. My adoption to 144hz was quite fast, I've instantly switched to higher dpi and been using it for a few weeks.


----------



## michaelius

Depends how sensitive you are. 60 Hz is 1/60 second from one frame to another compared to 144Hz that's close to 10ms difference.


----------



## Klocek001

well, at first I thought there's sth wrong with the settings, then I dropped my desktop to 60hz to 144hz and instantly noticed lag on the cursor, so I thought it might just be how this goes - once you become accustomed to 144hz, then 60hz is gonna feel laggy even though it felt fine while for all my life I was running 60hz displays. This is 84MHz difference.


----------



## PCM2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Klocek001*
> 
> This is 84MHz difference.


Certainly not.


----------



## Klocek001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCM2*
> 
> Certainly not.


I even used calculator to see, 144-60 = 84hz difference


----------



## PCM2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Klocek001*
> 
> I even used calculator to see, 144-60 = 84hz difference


You said MHz.


----------



## Klocek001

ah,yes,sorry.


----------



## Mads1

my new system to go with the monitor.


----------



## PCM2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mads1*
> 
> my new system to go with the monitor.


An empty box?


----------



## Mads1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCM2*
> 
> An empty box?


RoL at the moment yes....


----------



## wizardbro

What's the consensus on this monitor? I haven't read through this thread, but does it have any glaring defects? How do the colors and contrast ratio compare to the ips au optornics panels?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Klocek001*
> 
> Okay, I wanna make this another post so that it doesn't mix up with my previous one. Is it normal to perceive lag on 60Hz after using 144hz? I can see it both in games (even with g-sync) and, that's the most surprising one, on desktop when I'm @60Hz. It gets better when I use slower mouse dpi in games (like I did back when I used 60hz displays), but still I'm very surprised I can see it on mouse cursor on desktop, I've been using 60hz displays for years and now this 144hz just for 3 weeks or so. My adoption to 144hz was quite fast, I've instantly switched to higher dpi and been using it for a few weeks.


Yeah, that's normal. 144hz completely spoils you when it comes to input lag.


----------



## Klocek001

well, I don't know if I discovered sth new or that's just another form of some already know issue, but I seem to have,let's call it an artifact,while in g-sync mode. It's a horizontal line down at the bottom of the panel,which looks a bit like tearing,and appears when in FPS game I look down to my character's feet and start running. It's there in FC3 and Dying Light,in exactly the same place and scenario and looks exactly the same in both. It's not very distracting even when I look at it, but I'm curious if anybody sees that too. Best to find out on brighter surfaces,like running on grass or concrete,it's less visible when the ground or the setting is dark. I know this is somehow connected to gsync since it's not there in ULMB/vsync mode.


----------



## BrightShadow

To sum it up for you wizardbro here are some uncommon pros/cons...
Pros:
*low rate of bad pixels/dust (although my first one had something like this only different)
*great viewing angles (horizontally) for a TN
*turns on/off instantly
*internal bezel (this is actually a really good feature)
*doesn't get exceptionally hot
*great pixel size (small)

Cons:
*horrible default gamma
*less than perfect contrast
(turning down the contrast with nvidia allows for more shades of grey)
*requires a computer to get the best look/gamma
*and some games ignore your gamma settings (although might have in game settings)
*darkest shades of grey/color not dark enough
*this creates banding in dark scenes except in games where developers plan for it
*areas that quickly changes from light to dark to light may appear to have vertical lines
(most easily seen with screen shake effects in games at high FPS)

I haven't noticed anything like that myself Klocek, and I've been using g-sync nearly all the time with both of the monitors I have used (im on my second S2716DG). I will try to reproduce what your experiencing tomorrow though and I'll let you know what I find if anything.


----------



## Klocek001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BrightShadow*
> 
> To sum it up for you wizardbro here are some uncommon pros/cons...
> I haven't noticed anything like that myself Klocek, and I've been using g-sync nearly all the time with both of the monitors I have used (im on my second S2716DG). I will try to reproduce what your experiencing tomorrow though and I'll let you know what I find if anything.


thx. my NCP settings, maybe I'm doing sth wrong:


----------



## BrightShadow

Generally what you want is v-sync off in games, but on in nVidia control panel when using g-sync. That might be part of the issue your experiencing if your getting over 144hz in the games your playing.


----------



## Klocek001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BrightShadow*
> 
> Generally what you want is v-sync off in games, but on in nVidia control panel when using g-sync. That might be part of the issue your experiencing if your getting over 144hz in the games your playing.


the issue seemed to be RTSS or Afterburner or both. I turned them off and the problem seems completely gone, I might keep an eye on it and do some more testing but it seems like I don't see the line anymore. The game actually feels smoother too, maybe it was RTSS where I set 143 fps limit that made g-sync crap out.


----------



## BrightShadow

Glad you figured it out, I do recommend turning on v-sync in your nVidia control panel though for g-sync. I noticed you had it off in your screenshots. This is what nVidia recommends as well. Also I did play one or two games which had a refresh rate setting which maxed at 143, and did not notice the problem in those games.


----------



## Klocek001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BrightShadow*
> 
> Glad you figured it out, I do recommend turning on v-sync in your nVidia control panel though for g-sync. I noticed you had it off in your screenshots. This is what nVidia recommends as well. Also I did play one or two games which had a refresh rate setting which maxed at 143, and did not notice the problem in those games.


were you using RTSS?
Update: running afterburner alone also seems fine, so it was RTSS. I uninstalled it and gonna listen to your advice and use v-sync in NCP rather than fps limit in rivatuner. I'll keep an eye on it tho, I only did a few minutes of testing, when I have the time to play a few hours I'll be sure if the problem is indeed gone for good.


----------



## wizardbro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BrightShadow*
> 
> snip


Thanks a lot, that's very helpful!


----------



## Klocek001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BrightShadow*
> 
> To sum it up for you wizardbro here are some uncommon pros/cons...
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Pros:
> *low rate of bad pixels/dust (although my first one had something like this only different)
> *great viewing angles (horizontally) for a TN
> *turns on/off instantly
> *internal bezel (this is actually a really good feature)
> *doesn't get exceptionally hot
> *great pixel size (small)
> 
> Cons:
> *horrible default gamma
> *less than perfect contrast
> (turning down the contrast with nvidia allows for more shades of grey)
> *requires a computer to get the best look/gamma
> *and some games ignore your gamma settings (although might have in game settings)
> *darkest shades of grey/color not dark enough
> *this creates banding in dark scenes except in games where developers plan for it
> *areas that quickly changes from light to dark to light may appear to have vertical lines
> (most easily seen with screen shake effects in games at high FPS)
> 
> I haven't noticed anything like that myself Klocek, and I've been using g-sync nearly all the time with both of the monitors I have used (im on my second S2716DG). I will try to reproduce what your experiencing tomorrow though and I'll let you know what I find if anything
> 
> 
> .


Apart from the panel itself, I would add the looks and the build quality as and advantage. I really like it when my rig looks like a very classic and elegant work PC but it's a gaming demon inside.


----------



## yellows

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BrightShadow*
> 
> To sum it up for you wizardbro here are some uncommon pros/cons...
> Pros:
> *low rate of bad pixels/dust (although my first one had something like this only different)
> *great viewing angles (horizontally) for a TN
> *turns on/off instantly
> *internal bezel (this is actually a really good feature)
> *doesn't get exceptionally hot
> *great pixel size (small)
> 
> Cons:
> *horrible default gamma
> *less than perfect contrast
> (turning down the contrast with nvidia allows for more shades of grey)
> *requires a computer to get the best look/gamma
> *and some games ignore your gamma settings (although might have in game settings)
> *darkest shades of grey/color not dark enough
> *this creates banding in dark scenes except in games where developers plan for it
> *areas that quickly changes from light to dark to light may appear to have vertical lines
> (most easily seen with screen shake effects in games at high FPS)


I'll add my own to this, since I agree with all you wrote apart from the contrast. I've gotten mine to 891.9:1 with Average ΔE*00 of 0.68 according to dispcalGUI with Munki Display. Though it took *a lot* of time to do the calibration.

For the cons:

about the gamma: if you don't have a good profile this monitor will look like crap even on the desktop
incompatibility with MCCS: this is a deal-breaker for automatic calibration using X-Rite's software or any other software that adjusts monitor settings automatically, basically after an automatic calibration the monitor will lose all settings and revert to factory defaults on reboot - I've confirmed it with softMCCS as well
G-SYNC can be very unstable, but it happens in all G-SYNC monitors I've used so not really specific to this model
anti-glare coating graininess is heavier than ASUS PG279G/Acer XB271HU, on the level of ~2013 Dell IPS, this is visible on light desktop
Pros:

after calibration this is the best TN I've seen, with a bit of work it can be calibrated to have very low ΔE with good contrast
the panel response times are so fast that ULMB is not really required even in FPS, thus G-SYNC can be used to the fullest
gamma and colour shifting from TN can be negated by correct ergonomic monitor position - eye level a the centre of the top edge, it's still noticeable on greens but overall very good for a TN
there is no BLB/IPS glow or any similar effect (at least on my sample)
well built and looks awesome








I picked this over the ASUS and Acer's AHVA models.

Edit: wrong values


----------



## majnu

How did you manage that CR? 991.8:1
Is your white level lower than 120?


----------



## yellows

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majnu*
> 
> How did you manage that CR? 991.8:1
> Is your white level lower than 120?


Yes, it's at 100 cd/m², I don't like bright monitors







I posted the profile back in this thread.


----------



## Mads1

Since getting my replacement panel i cant seem to find a profile im happy with,


----------



## yellows

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mads1*
> 
> Since getting my replacement panel i cant seem to find a profile im happy with,


Can't you borrow a calibration device from someone/somewhere? Even computer shops offer a service like that, though you must be aware of what you want to get - gamma 2.2.


----------



## Mads1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yellows*
> 
> Can't you borrow a calibration device from someone/somewhere? Even computer shops offer a service like that, though you must be aware of what you want to get - gamma 2.2.


I have tried but no luck.


----------



## Vegtro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yellows*
> 
> Can't you borrow a calibration device from someone/somewhere? Even computer shops offer a service like that, though you must be aware of what you want to get - gamma 2.2.


Just wondering yellows, but what is your monitor settings for brightness/custom color?


----------



## Darylrese

Still love mine but a have a small list of cons to consider:

- Pixel Inversion (Vertical lines on fast moving objects) I HATE this.

- Coating is very grainy and makes me want to rub it off!! Glossy would have been AMAZING

- OSD buttons hard to push / locate

Other than this, its very nice and with SweetFX / Reshade, some of the games look amazing. I'm still using the profile from a user in this forum (sorry forgotten name)

I do see colour banding on some websites, mainly Netflix website and a couple of others but other than this, its about as good as TN gets, especially at this price point.

Overall, i'm happy but looking forward to some decent gaming IPS's in the future (i can dream can't i?)


----------



## BrightShadow

I don't believe g-sync is unstable at all, however your framerates in games generally are. I also doubt many people will align their eye level with the top edge instead of somewhere in the middle of the screen, despite potential color shift gains, and nor would I say it's necessary. I have calibrated my monitor painstakingly through the nVidia control panel, and have found through the use of the lagom.nl website that some shades of grey are not displayed normally on the screen (at least after gamma reduction) without reducing the contrast. However reducing contrast via the on screen menu, does not cause these missing shades to appear which is odd, only works if adjusting via nVidia. Im still deciding on the perfect settings, but I suggest people who have calibrated their monitor check the lagom.nl site for the black shades and also the white shades.


----------



## wizardbro

Do nvidia color settings work in all games in exclusive fullscreen? I know that ICC profiles don't.


----------



## yellows

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vegtro*
> 
> Just wondering yellows, but what is your monitor settings for brightness/custom color?


20 brightness, 74 contrast with 97/99/100 RGB.


----------



## yellows

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BrightShadow*
> 
> I don't believe g-sync is unstable at all, however your framerates in games generally are. I also doubt many people will align their eye level with the top edge instead of somewhere in the middle of the screen, despite potential color shift gains, and nor would I say it's necessary. I have calibrated my monitor painstakingly through the nVidia control panel, and have found through the use of the lagom.nl website that some shades of grey are not displayed normally on the screen (at least after gamma reduction) without reducing the contrast. However reducing contrast via the on screen menu, does not cause these missing shades to appear which is odd, only works if adjusting via nVidia. Im still deciding on the perfect settings, but I suggest people who have calibrated their monitor check the lagom.nl site for the black shades and also the white shades.


G-SYNC is unstable, especially when using more than one G-SYNC monitor. I've experienced multiple hard freezes, blank screens on one screen that couldn't be fixed without disabling/enabling G-SYNC and so on. With one monitor it's generally fine, but has its quirks.

Which parts of lagom.nl are you referring to? I can see all the shades on the contrast section and all on black level and white saturation as well. Adjusting through nVidia panel is not really real calibration, but a cheap way to get *close*.


----------



## majnu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yellows*
> 
> Yes, it's at 100 cd/m², I don't like bright monitors
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I posted the profile back in this thread.


I saw you corrected your post but even still that 8s a high CR. What did you do differently in displaycal as using a lower white level doesn't give me that high a contrast ratio?


----------



## DiceAir

Ok so I'm planning to get this monitor here in South Africa. Only 1 shop has this but it's MUCH MUCH cheaper than the rog swift pg278q and even the pg279q is a lot more expensive than the pg278q so this is about the cheapest 1440p g-sync monitor out there. I'm planning on upgrading from a Qnix qx2710 @ 110hz PLS panel. On 110hz the qnix do get a bit dark but not notices anything that bothers me so much except the usual screen tear or stutter and G-sync will solve this for me. I have a 980 ti 4790k @ 4.6ghz and 16GB 2400mhz ram so it's high end gaming pc. I'm just scared I'm buying something and should rather wait for a monitor with most common issues like vertical lines, Pixel Inversion, etc resolved. But are these issues really that bad or just minor. I guess it's luck of the draw with monitors these days unless you get professional monitors but then you suffer g-sync and higher refresh rate.


----------



## KoSoVaR

I just got mine this morning. First impressions (I used it for a 5 minutes and left for work) was pretty crappy colors. Even coming from an existing TN panel.. I have the BenQ XL2430T. I'll have to adjust that when I get home.

Questions for anyone that are playing CS:GO competitively (I mean that lightly... like ESEA, CEVO, etc, I'm not a pro nor intend to be one). Coming from the XL2430T @ 144Hz and fps_max 300, what do I want to adjust here? I have 2 980s in SLI (I had them running individually before) and a 5960X @ 4.6GHz. I would expect no frame drops .. and constant 300fps with my old setup. Even with my old setup I'd drop to 280-290 before.

After turning G-Sync on it wasn't natural. Again, this was a 5 minute impression. The colors were bad as I already stated. But there seemed to be frame drops. When I'd hit escape to go to the game menu there would be a freeze/delay. I'm not sure that's normal.

Anyone with this monitor that plays CS:GO - how do you feel about it?


----------



## yellows

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majnu*
> 
> I saw you corrected your post but even still that 8s a high CR. What did you do differently in displaycal as using a lower white level doesn't give me that high a contrast ratio?


I did a 3-step process:

use X-Rite's ColorMunki Display to get 6500K with 100cd
use X-Rite's ColorMunki Display to get 6500K with native
spend hours and hours in dispcalGUI, low calibration speed, 6500K, gamma 2.2 with around 2k samples
For ColorMunki's software there was a need to use softMCCS to read back what exact settings it set since MCCS is bugged on this monitor and will reset it to factory defaults on reboot. So after it finished 1. and 2. I had to do simple maths to actually get what to set in the OSD.


----------



## yellows

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KoSoVaR*
> 
> I just got mine this morning. First impressions (I used it for a 5 minutes and left for work) was pretty crappy colors. Even coming from an existing TN panel.. I have the BenQ XL2430T. I'll have to adjust that when I get home.


Gamma is really wrong by default. Either use nV control panel to correct it or get a calibration device








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KoSoVaR*
> 
> Questions for anyone that are playing CS:GO competitively (I mean that lightly... like ESEA, CEVO, etc, I'm not a pro nor intend to be one). Coming from the XL2430T @ 144Hz and fps_max 300, what do I want to adjust here? I have 2 980s in SLI (I had them running individually before) and a 5960X @ 4.6GHz. I would expect no frame drops .. and constant 300fps with my old setup. Even with my old setup I'd drop to 280-290 before.
> 
> After turning G-Sync on it wasn't natural. Again, this was a 5 minute impression. The colors were bad as I already stated. But there seemed to be frame drops. When I'd hit escape to go to the game menu there would be a freeze/delay. I'm not sure that's normal.
> 
> Anyone with this monitor that plays CS:GO - how do you feel about it?


I'd try disabling SLI, running G-SYNC with VSync OFF and fps_max at 140 or even 120 for example. Basically experiment, it's a complex issue with many variables.



You can take a look at this article. It's quite old, I'm not sure whether it's fixed in newest CS:GO or the drivers.


----------



## majnu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yellows*
> 
> I did a 3-step process:
> 
> use X-Rite's ColorMunki Display to get 6500K with 100cd
> use X-Rite's ColorMunki Display to get 6500K with native
> spend hours and hours in dispcalGUI, low calibration speed, 6500K, gamma 2.2 with around 2k samples
> For ColorMunki's software there was a need to use softMCCS to read back what exact settings it set since MCCS is bugged on this monitor and will reset it to factory defaults on reboot. So after it finished 1. and 2. I had to do simple maths to actually get what to set in the OSD.


Not sure I understand what you did.


----------



## yellows

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majnu*
> 
> Not sure I understand what you did.


I calibrated it 3 times with 2 programs, first two were to get the optimal OSD settings like brightness and RGB and the final one was to get the final ICM profile (with ReShade LUT generated from it).


----------



## majnu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yellows*
> 
> I calibrated it 3 times with 2 programs, first two were to get the optimal OSD settings like brightness and RGB and the final one was to get the final ICM profile (with ReShade LUT generated from it).


I ran your profile and settings through displaycal:

Current calibration response:
20:19:45,427 Black level = 0.1238 cd/m^2
20:19:45,427 50% level = 20.84 cd/m^2
20:19:45,427 White level = 92.88 cd/m^2
20:19:45,427 Aprox. gamma = 2.16
20:19:45,428 Contrast ratio = 750:1
20:19:45,428 White chromaticity coordinates 0.3058, 0.3189
20:19:45,428 White Correlated Color Temperature = 7006K, DE 2K to locus = 2.4
20:19:45,430 White Correlated Daylight Temperature = 7011K, DE 2K to locus = 2.5
20:19:45,430 White Visual Color Temperature = 6901K, DE 2K to locus = 2.3
20:19:45,430 White Visual Daylight Temperature = 7124K, DE 2K to locus = 2.4

It's just that your CR beats TFT centrals and they use a £2k spectrometer and my results were near enough the same as theirs. I understand that each panel is different but look at the white temp, it's way off.


----------



## KoSoVaR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yellows*
> 
> Gamma is really wrong by default. Either use nV control panel to correct it or get a calibration device
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd try disabling SLI, running G-SYNC with VSync OFF and fps_max at 140 or even 120 for example. Basically experiment, it's a complex issue with many variables.
> 
> 
> 
> You can take a look at this article. It's quite old, I'm not sure whether it's fixed in newest CS:GO or the drivers.


Very interesting read. Going to try GSYNC + fps_max 143 when I get home to see if it feels any better.

Silly question maybe, but why 143 vs 144 vs 145? When I do fps_max 145, it sticks at 143. It all seems odd, I would expect the behavior to be locked in at 144... somewhere









Also for calibration device, http://www.amazon.com/Datacolor-S5P100-Spyder5PRO/dp/B00UBSL31Q/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1453838816&sr=8-2&keywords=monitor+calibration would work?


----------



## yellows

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majnu*
> 
> It's just that your CR beats TFT centrals and they use a £2k spectrometer and my results were near enough the same as theirs. I understand that each panel is different but look at the white temp, it's way off.


I have no explanation other than methodology and software used. They use LaCie Blue Eye Pro which I do not know, but isn't it quite dated?

My report:
Quote:


> 22:08:09,898 Product Name: Colormunki Display
> 22:08:09,898 Serial Number:
> 22:08:09,900 Firmware Version: v1.03
> 22:08:09,900 Firmware Date: 05Jun12
> 22:08:10,176 Place instrument on test window.
> 22:08:10,177 dispcalGUI: Waiting for send buffer
> 22:08:11,704 dispcalGUI: Sending buffer: ' '
> 22:08:11,706 Hit Esc or Q to give up, any other key to continue:
> 22:08:22,223 Patch 3 of 3
> 22:08:22,233 Current calibration response:
> 22:08:22,233 Black level = 0.1166 cd/m^2
> 22:08:22,234 50% level = 22.07 cd/m^2
> 22:08:22,234 White level = 100.68 cd/m^2
> 22:08:22,236 Aprox. gamma = 2.19
> 22:08:22,236 Contrast ratio = 864:1
> 22:08:22,236 White chromaticity coordinates 0.3128, 0.3289
> 22:08:22,236 White Correlated Color Temperature = 6501K, DE 2K to locus = 4.5
> 22:08:22,236 White Correlated Daylight Temperature = 6504K, DE 2K to locus = 0.2
> 22:08:22,236 White Visual Color Temperature = 6340K, DE 2K to locus = 4.3
> 22:08:22,236 White Visual Daylight Temperature = 6510K, DE 2K to locus = 0.2
> 22:08:22,237 The instrument can be removed from the screen.
> 22:08:22,407 dispcalGUI: Reached EOF (OK)


----------



## yellows

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KoSoVaR*
> 
> Very interesting read. Going to try GSYNC + fps_max 143 when I get home to see if it feels any better.
> 
> Silly question maybe, but why 143 vs 144 vs 145? When I do fps_max 145, it sticks at 143. It all seems odd, I would expect the behavior to be locked in at 144... somewhere
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also for calibration device, http://www.amazon.com/Datacolor-S5P100-Spyder5PRO/dp/B00UBSL31Q/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1453838816&sr=8-2&keywords=monitor+calibration would work?


Setting the engine FPS limit below G-SYNC's maximal value with VSync being off allows for the minimal input lag while keeping G-SYNC working all the time. When FPS goes over G-SYNC limit then VSync dictates what happens: when it's on then the driver actually limits FPS just like classical VSync does which can lead to input lag. When it's off then G-SYNC stops working and FPS is not capped - just like classical VSync off setting.

A good engine self-limiting will always be better than forcing it through the driver.

Keep in mind that nVidia actually recommends G-SYNC on with VSync on. I found that it depends on the game and requires experimentation. Just check what works best









For the calibration device I'd advise reading Argyll CMS' documentation which has a list of supported hardware. This open-source colour management system is used by dispcalGUI which I found to be more powerful than X-Rite's default software. I chose X-Rite ColorMunki Display since it has the same hardware as the more expensive version, it's just slower at measurement and seems to be the best bang for the buck.


----------



## majnu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yellows*
> 
> I have no explanation other than methodology and software used. They use LaCie Blue Eye Pro which I do not know, but isn't it quite dated?
> 
> My report:


Not sure about LaCie but your results are seriously good, just look at the black levels, I assume banding is less apparent on your screen?

I would love to know more detail on your workflow so I can try and recreate a decent profile like yours but would need to pick your brains as I have so many questions. Maybe over PM, if that is ok with you?

As I have the i1display pro the retail software for mine will be different than the colormunki. Also my calibration device may have degraded as it is around 2 years old but I would suspect that the device itself wouldn't deviate so rapidly in a relatively short space of time with little use.

This is the best I could do using DisplaycalGUI alone. Low calibration speed and
max test chat
Quote:


> Current calibration response:
> 01:43:53,986 Black level = 0.1245 cd/m^2
> 01:43:53,986 50% level = 22.41 cd/m^2
> 01:43:53,987 White level = 100.96 cd/m^2
> 01:43:53,989 Aprox. gamma = 2.17
> 01:43:53,990 Contrast ratio = 811:1
> 01:43:53,990 White chromaticity coordinates 0.3129, 0.3288
> 01:43:53,990 White Correlated Color Temperature = 6493K, DE 2K to locus = 4.3
> 01:43:53,992 White Correlated Daylight Temperature = 6495K, DE 2K to locus = 0.5
> 01:43:53,993 White Visual Color Temperature = 6339K, DE 2K to locus = 4.1
> 01:43:53,993 White Visual Daylight Temperature = 6510K, DE 2K to locus = 0.4
> 01:43:53,994 Black drift was 0.000000 DE
> 01:43:53,994 White drift was 0.000000 DE
> 01:43:53,996 The instrument can be removed from the screen.


----------



## BrightShadow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wizardbro*
> 
> Do nvidia color settings work in all games in exclusive fullscreen? I know that ICC profiles don't.


Games that ignore your ICC profile, ignore the color settings from NVCP. In those cases you can usually either adjust the gamma in game a bit with a built in slider, or play the game in borderless windowed mode. I have one game which despite being in borderless windowed mode, still overrides the display settings for the computer, but it does have a brightness slider which helps.


----------



## Darylrese

I find games colours are best corrected using SweetFX or Reshade injectors. BIG improvement in some games.


----------



## majnu

New Profile from me for lower luminance 100 cd/m^2


----------



## michaelius

What OSD setting should be used for that ?

I want to try it since 120cd TFT central uses is bit too much for me.


----------



## majnu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *michaelius*
> 
> What OSD setting should be used for that ?
> 
> I want to try it since 120cd TFT central uses is bit too much for me.


Everything is within the Google Drive Folder.
What I include is:
- Settings
- .icc profile
- 3D LUT Package for using with Reshade
- Measurement Report
- Report on Calibrated Display Device
- sRGB colour space % / Display Gamut chart


----------



## richardblynd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KoSoVaR*
> 
> I just got mine this morning. First impressions (I used it for a 5 minutes and left for work) was pretty crappy colors. Even coming from an existing TN panel.. I have the BenQ XL2430T. I'll have to adjust that when I get home.
> 
> Questions for anyone that are playing CS:GO competitively (I mean that lightly... like ESEA, CEVO, etc, I'm not a pro nor intend to be one). Coming from the XL2430T @ 144Hz and fps_max 300, what do I want to adjust here? I have 2 980s in SLI (I had them running individually before) and a 5960X @ 4.6GHz. I would expect no frame drops .. and constant 300fps with my old setup. Even with my old setup I'd drop to 280-290 before.
> 
> After turning G-Sync on it wasn't natural. Again, this was a 5 minute impression. The colors were bad as I already stated. But there seemed to be frame drops. When I'd hit escape to go to the game menu there would be a freeze/delay. I'm not sure that's normal.
> 
> Anyone with this monitor that plays CS:GO - how do you feel about it?


I received this monitor yesterday, and play CS:GO only with G-Sync on.
I don't perceived any FPS drops. I will test with G-SYNC off.
I suggest to adjust the fps_max a little bit up, something like 320 and run a test.


----------



## Mads1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majnu*
> 
> New Profile from me for lower luminance 100 cd/m^2
> 
> It's not as good as Yellow's but atleast is accurate - Until we can get time to go through what exactly he did somehow then it will have to do.
> 
> https://drive.google.com/folderview?id=0B5cNNyJqRoXXZnk2TUZBdkJmcWc&usp=sharing


Cool il give it a go.







Update, not that i can tell the difference between your last one its still pretty good, i found yellow one looking abit on the green side. Wish he changed his name, too many colours. lol


----------



## KoSoVaR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majnu*
> 
> New Profile from me for lower luminance 100 cd/m^2
> 
> It's not as good as Yellow's but atleast is accurate - Until we can get time to go through what exactly he did somehow then it will have to do.
> 
> https://drive.google.com/folderview?id=0B5cNNyJqRoXXZnk2TUZBdkJmcWc&usp=sharing


Does anyone have a list of all the profiles that users are posting? I actually went through yellow's post history (skimmed through) and wasn't able to identify his beloved profile.

That being said, do we definitely need to install software to get the most accurate profile? What I'm doing right now is using the TFTCentral ICC Profile with the OSD settings. It seems OK.


----------



## Mads1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KoSoVaR*
> 
> Does anyone have a list of all the profiles that users are posting? I actually went through yellow's post history (skimmed through) and wasn't able to identify his beloved profile.
> 
> That being said, do we definitely need to install software to get the most accurate profile? What I'm doing right now is using the TFTCentral ICC Profile with the OSD settings. It seems OK.


http://www.overclock.net/t/1577511/anyone-else-excited-for-the-dell-s2716dg-monitor/1570#post_24781436


----------



## seloner

Guys I will buy dell S2716DG or asus mg279q,Which do u think is the best choice?144 hz ips or tn 144 hz gsync?I have nvidia graphics card.


----------



## yellows

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majnu*
> 
> Not sure about LaCie but your results are seriously good, just look at the black levels, I assume banding is less apparent on your screen?
> 
> I would love to know more detail on your workflow so I can try and recreate a decent profile like yours but would need to pick your brains as I have so many questions. Maybe over PM, if that is ok with you?
> 
> As I have the i1display pro the retail software for mine will be different than the colormunki. Also my calibration device may have degraded as it is around 2 years old but I would suspect that the device itself wouldn't deviate so rapidly in a relatively short space of time with little use.
> 
> This is the best I could do using DisplaycalGUI alone. Low calibration speed and
> max test chat


I'm happy that you got a better result









As to my workflow it's basically what I've written before: getting the OSD settings right with ColorMunki software and doing the final profiling with displcalGUI.

It's important to remember that relation between brightness, contrast and RGB gain is a complex one. For example the ΔE can be good at two set of settings, let's say 20 brightness 70 contrast, 85/87/90 RGB and 25 brightness 75 contrast, 95/96/98 RBG. While colour accuracy can be similar the final contrast may differ at both of them. I'm not sure you'll get what I want to say: this is a complex issue with many possible solutions that result in different ΔE and contrast. Not to mention that each panel is different . Getting exactly the same results might be impossible









I'm not sure about i1display pro software, but an important part is setting the right corrections for the backlight type. By default X-Rite's software assumes CCFL for some reason, even in the latest version. In ColorMunki you can change that by going File -> Preferences... and selecting White LED as the type for this monitor. I'm also *disabling* _Achieve display luminance value using video LUT_. The reason is that I want the software to adjust the monitor for optimal luminance, and not do it through the profile, since we're throwing that out anyway.

In dispcalGUI I'm using Correction: Spectral LCD White LED IPS (WLED AC LG Samsung). I think it's getting it out of X-Rite's package at first run. I can't check right now since I've loaned my Munki out







I don't think I can post due to copyright by X-Rite. The file name is WLEDFamily_07Feb11.ccss.


----------



## yellows

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seloner*
> 
> Guys I will buy dell S2716DG or asus mg279q,Which do u think is the best choice?144 hz ips or tn 144 hz gsync?I have nvidia graphics card.


I've tested both ASUS PG279Q and Acer XB271HU before settling for the Dell. While the IPS panels have their advantages (good out-of-the-box colours, better viewing angles, less grainy AG coating) they have disadvantages as well (the models I tested are plagued by quality control issues - BLB and excessive yellow/orange IPS glow are common). I would advise you to read through this thread, the ASUS thread is not really worth it since it seems to have worse QC than the Acer - read that one instead.

This Dell requires quite a bit of work to get the gamma and colours right and the AG coating is a bit heavier. It's got the fastest response times so you can freely use G-SYNC instead of ULMB that I had to use on the IPS to keep the motion blur away. Don't get me wrong, those IPS (AHVA really) are the fastest IPS available, but they still have more motion blur than a fast TN. S2716DG doesn't have IPS glow as well so dark content looks "better".

There is no perfect monitor technology, IPS, TN and VA all have good and bad sides. It'd be best for you to see them all in person.

(In OLED we trust!)


----------



## DiceAir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seloner*
> 
> Guys I will buy dell S2716DG or asus mg279q,Which do u think is the best choice?144 hz ips or tn 144 hz gsync?I have nvidia graphics card.


Also want's to get his monitor but unsure if it's really a step up from my qnix. I have 980 ti so I already gain the G-sync part of it and that's a huge plus in my optinion. not having to worry about FPS so much


----------



## seloner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yellows*
> 
> I've tested both ASUS PG279Q and Acer XB271HU before settling for the Dell. While the IPS panels have their advantages (good out-of-the-box colours, better viewing angles, less grainy AG coating) they have disadvantages as well (the models I tested are plagued by quality control issues - BLB and excessive yellow/orange IPS glow are common). I would advise you to read through this thread, the ASUS thread is not really worth it since it seems to have worse QC than the Acer - read that one instead.
> 
> This Dell requires quite a bit of work to get the gamma and colours right and the AG coating is a bit heavier. It's got the fastest response times so you can freely use G-SYNC instead of ULMB that I had to use on the IPS to keep the motion blur away. Don't get me wrong, those IPS (AHVA really) are the fastest IPS available, but they still have more motion blur than a fast TN. S2716DG doesn't have IPS glow as well so dark content looks "better".
> 
> There is no perfect monitor technology, IPS, TN and VA all have good and bad sides. It'd be best for you to see them all in person.
> 
> (In OLED we trust!)


Thanks for the help,I will go for Dell I think.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiceAir*
> 
> Also want's to get his monitor but unsure if it's really a step up from my qnix. I have 980 ti so I already gain the G-sync part of it and that's a huge plus in my optinion. not having to worry about FPS so much


I have 970 atm and I will upgrade to 980 or 980 ti soon.Do u think gsync is worth it compared to 144 hz without gsync?U dont have tearing so whats the point?Only for smothness with fps drop?Are 70-80 fps bad with 144 hz monitors without gsync?


----------



## DiceAir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seloner*
> 
> Thanks for the help,I will go for Dell I think.
> I have 970 atm and I will upgrade to 980 or 980 ti soon.Do u think gsync is worth it compared to 144 hz without gsync?U dont have tearing so whats the point?Only for smothness with fps drop?Are 70-80 fps bad with 144 hz monitors without gsync?


you will get tearing no matter what if you don't have vsync enabled but with vsync enabled you get microstutter instead of tearing so yeah it's mainly for smoothness. I get why it's smoother. for example I play bf4 and get my 110fps but I get frametime spikes although my fps is the same. So I can imagine gsync makes everything smooth as long as you get a decend fps. A970 will struggle abit but at least when you uhave g-sync you don't have to worry to get 144fps to maintain somewhat smoothness


----------



## ToKuten

Hey guys, I recently built a new gaming PC with S2716DG, got 1 dead or stuck pixel (don t know..) but it doesnt affect the display quality since it is on the top left corner and it s very very small. Build quality is great
Don t know yet about pixel inversion or vertical line since i am noob








It s my first entry on the 27' with 144hz , coming from 17' 60hz..
Using the resolution of 2560 x 1440 at 120 hz, G-Sync on 980TI.

I am gonna read all this thread and hopefully I could get good looking colors for this monitor because in desktop mode (excel, word,browsing..), the brightness and policy are killing my eyes








Settings are default on nvidia control panel but for osd dell: brightness 25% and contrast are set to 50%, dell icc profile.

the screen seems overly bright to me and cause eye strain and headache,

What settings are people running on their Dell?


----------



## BrightShadow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seloner*
> 
> I have 970 atm and I will upgrade to 980 or 980 ti soon.Do u think gsync is worth it compared to 144 hz without gsync?U dont have tearing so whats the point?Only for smothness with fps drop?Are 70-80 fps bad with 144 hz monitors without gsync?


I use the GTX 970, in many games there is significant framerate differences from scene to scene, especially since this is a pretty high resolution of 2560x1440. I'm definitely an enthusiast level computer/videogame guy, but I can tell even with g-sync what general frame rate band i'm currently in, but in all cases the tearing is gone, the picture on the screen is always correct, with none of those annoying lines that would form otherwise. In GTA 5 for example, flying an airplane, I would always see horrible tearing, where as now no matter what frame rate grouping i'm getting the picture is free of artifacts.

If you were rich, and were using two or three 980ti's in SLI, then you could maintain 144fps in games and not need g-sync, but if you were rich you'd still get g-sync because it's just better. There are plenty of games now, and in the future that will cause your frame rates to be low enough for tearing to appear. I consider this worth it, not only now, but because always going into the future tearing is a thing of the past.


----------



## BrightShadow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ToKuten*
> 
> Hey guys, I recently built a new gaming PC with S2716DG, got 1 dead or stuck pixel (don t know..) ... the screen seems overly bright to me and cause eye strain and headache, What settings are people running on their Dell?


Generally I think a stuck pixel is considered a pixel that's always on with one color, like a pixel that is always green, and a dead pixel is one that is always off or dark.

The screen won't look right till you go to nVidia's control panel and tone down the gamma setting, or try some of the ICC profiles people have posted. Every monitor is different, and its highly likely none of the ICC profiles or nVidia settings configurations will perfectly match your monitor, but they could be a good starting point. To date, i've spent hours messing with settings to get the monitor to a better and better point, and i'm not even done yet.

When you decide to start messing with the gamma and other settings, or the ICC profiles, navigate to http://www.lagom.nl/lcd-test/ and check out the various test pages, especially the gamma page, and the black level page. I highly suggest you consider not only what you're seeing on the lagom website, but also what feels best to your eyes as well, since your enjoyment is the ultimate purpose here.

As for the current settings I am using, they are as follows (although as I pointed out, I'm not certain i'm done yet)

OSD:
35 brightness
72 contrast

NVCP:
45 brightness
40 contrast
0.67 gamma

With these settings I do lose the final shade of gray (square 1 in black levels page), however in general the black levels are better and banding in dark areas is less noticeable with this panel/setup.


----------



## majnu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yellows*
> 
> I'm happy that you got a better result
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As to my workflow it's basically what I've written before: getting the OSD settings right with ColorMunki software and doing the final profiling with displcalGUI.


I just don't understand how setting the brightness and rgb values first in colormunki's software and using softcmss to set the values (which you can do from the osd anyway) is any different from doing it all from DisplaycalGUI. If the colorimeter was placed centre on the screen then I just think you have a better panel.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yellows*
> 
> It's important to remember that relation between brightness, contrast and RGB gain is a complex one. For example the ΔE can be good at two set of settings, let's say 20 brightness 70 contrast, 85/87/90 RGB and 25 brightness 75 contrast, 95/96/98 RBG. While colour accuracy can be similar the final contrast may differ at both of them. I'm not sure you'll get what I want to say: this is a complex issue with many possible solutions that result in different ΔE and contrast. Not to mention that each panel is different . Getting exactly the same results might be impossible


I do experiment with settings like you have described and run the "report on uncalibrated display device" option. That way I can see which gives the better results and then I start profiling from there on.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yellows*
> 
> I'm not sure about i1display pro software, but an important part is setting the right corrections for the backlight type. By default X-Rite's software assumes CCFL for some reason, even in the latest version. In ColorMunki you can change that by going File -> Preferences... and selecting White LED as the type for this monitor. I'm also *disabling* _Achieve display luminance value using video LUT_. The reason is that I want the software to adjust the monitor for optimal luminance, and not do it through the profile, since we're throwing that out anyway.
> 
> In dispcalGUI I'm using Correction: Spectral LCD White LED IPS (WLED AC LG Samsung). I think it's getting it out of X-Rite's package at first run. I can't check right now since I've loaned my Munki out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think I can post due to copyright by X-Rite. The file name is WLEDFamily_07Feb11.ccss.


Displaycalgui imports the spectral corrections and the one you mention is what I use as well.


----------



## yellows

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majnu*
> 
> I just don't understand how setting the brightness and rgb values first in colormunki's software and using softcmss to set the values (which you can do from the osd anyway) is any different from doing it all from DisplaycalGUI. If the colorimeter was placed centre on the screen then I just think you have a better panel.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majnu*
> 
> I do experiment with settings like you have described and run the "report on uncalibrated display device" option. That way I can see which gives the better results and then I start profiling from there on.


You're doing manually what ColorMunki's software does automatically - it's trying different values for brightness/contrast and RGB gain and from there it does a calibration









softMCCS is only needed if the automatic mode is used. For an experiment: write down your OSD settings, adjust brightness to 0 with softMCCS, check if the OSD values were changed and finally power cycle the monitor. Does it hold settings? Mine doesn't and even resets to default after any MCCS action...


----------



## majnu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yellows*
> 
> You're doing manually what ColorMunki's software does automatically - it's trying different values for brightness/contrast and RGB gain and from there it does a calibration
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> softMCCS is only needed if the automatic mode is used. For an experiment: write down your OSD settings, adjust brightness to 0 with softMCCS, check if the OSD values were changed and finally power cycle the monitor. Does it hold settings? Mine doesn't and even resets to default after any MCCS action...


Will do that tomorrow and report back as it is nearly midnight where I am.

There used to be another program that did something similar in this forum. I forgot the name now but it was getbright or something along those lines.

edit - screenbright. I was close lol
http://www.overclock.net/t/1262322/guide-display-control-via-windows-brightness-contrast-etc-ddc-ci


----------



## BrightShadow

I still feel bothered by the color banding issue though, my 2 year old laptop's TN panel has a much better gray scale with very dark grays possible and was a very cheap model requiring no tweaking... I just don't understand why this panel is lacking in this department so much.


----------



## yellows

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BrightShadow*
> 
> I still feel bothered by the color banding issue though, my 2 year old laptop's TN panel has a much better gray scale with very dark grays possible and was a very cheap model requiring no tweaking... I just don't understand why this panel is lacking in this department so much.


On mine the darker shades seem to behave a little worse than the lighter, but it's still way within acceptable margins:



Compared to a 2011 BenQ 120Hz TN:


----------



## seloner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BrightShadow*
> 
> I use the GTX 970, in many games there is significant framerate differences from scene to scene, especially since this is a pretty high resolution of 2560x1440. I'm definitely an enthusiast level computer/videogame guy, but I can tell even with g-sync what general frame rate band i'm currently in, but in all cases the tearing is gone, the picture on the screen is always correct, with none of those annoying lines that would form otherwise. In GTA 5 for example, flying an airplane, I would always see horrible tearing, where as now no matter what frame rate grouping i'm getting the picture is free of artifacts.
> 
> If you were rich, and were using two or three 980ti's in SLI, then you could maintain 144fps in games and not need g-sync, but if you were rich you'd still get g-sync because it's just better. There are plenty of games now, and in the future that will cause your frame rates to be low enough for tearing to appear. I consider this worth it, not only now, but because always going into the future tearing is a thing of the past.


Yeah that makes sense.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BrightShadow*
> 
> I use the GTX 970, in many games there is significant framerate differences from scene to scene, especially since this is a pretty high resolution of 2560x1440. I'm definitely an enthusiast level computer/videogame guy, but I can tell even with g-sync what general frame rate band i'm currently in, but in all cases the tearing is gone, the picture on the screen is always correct, with none of those annoying lines that would form otherwise. In GTA 5 for example, flying an airplane, I would always see horrible tearing, where as now no matter what frame rate grouping i'm getting the picture is free of artifacts.
> 
> If you were rich, and were using two or three 980ti's in SLI, then you could maintain 144fps in games and not need g-sync, but if you were rich you'd still get g-sync because it's just better. There are plenty of games now, and in the future that will cause your frame rates to be low enough for tearing to appear. I consider this worth it, not only now, but because always going into the future tearing is a thing of the past.


Yeah that makes sense.Are u happy with 970 performance?I dont care so much about having ultra settings.I just want gameplay to be smoth.I am aiming to 60-80 fps.Do u think is not worth it to get the monitor without upgrading my gpu?


----------



## Mads1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ToKuten*
> 
> Hey guys, I recently built a new gaming PC with S2716DG, got 1 dead or stuck pixel (don t know..) but it doesnt affect the display quality since it is on the top left corner and it s very very small. Build quality is great
> Don t know yet about pixel inversion or vertical line since i am noob
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It s my first entry on the 27' with 144hz , coming from 17' 60hz..
> Using the resolution of 2560 x 1440 at 120 hz, G-Sync on 980TI.
> 
> I am gonna read all this thread and hopefully I could get good looking colors for this monitor because in desktop mode (excel, word,browsing..), the brightness and policy are killing my eyes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Settings are default on nvidia control panel but for osd dell: brightness 25% and contrast are set to 50%, dell icc profile.
> 
> the screen seems overly bright to me and cause eye strain and headache,
> 
> What settings are people running on their Dell?


have you tried anything to get rid of the dead pixel, do you see it all the time if not what program do you see it in.


----------



## ToKuten

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BrightShadow*
> 
> Generally I think a stuck pixel is considered a pixel that's always on with one color, like a pixel that is always green, and a dead pixel is one that is always off or dark.
> 
> The screen won't look right till you go to nVidia's control panel and tone down the gamma setting, or try some of the ICC profiles people have posted. Every monitor is different, and its highly likely none of the ICC profiles or nVidia settings configurations will perfectly match your monitor, but they could be a good starting point. To date, i've spent hours messing with settings to get the monitor to a better and better point, and i'm not even done yet.
> 
> When you decide to start messing with the gamma and other settings, or the ICC profiles, navigate to http://www.lagom.nl/lcd-test/ and check out the various test pages, especially the gamma page, and the black level page. I highly suggest you consider not only what you're seeing on the lagom website, but also what feels best to your eyes as well, since your enjoyment is the ultimate purpose here.
> 
> As for the current settings I am using, they are as follows (although as I pointed out, I'm not certain i'm done yet)
> 
> OSD:
> 35 brightness
> 72 contrast
> 
> NVCP:
> 45 brightness
> 40 contrast
> 0.67 gamma
> 
> With these settings I do lose the final shade of gray (square 1 in black levels page), however in general the black levels are better and banding in dark areas is less noticeable with this panel/setup.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mads1*
> 
> have you tried anything to get rid of the dead pixel, do you see it all the time if not what program do you see it in.


Not even sure it a pixel or a dust , it so small but black, you can see it on the first picture, maybe on the second pîcture i have found a new couple of dust...

IMG_1318.JPG 2175k .JPG file


IMG_1311.JPG 2117k .JPG file


I don t know why i am getting headache with this screen. (resolution, windows policy, brightness?) but very hard to enjoy this beautiful screen. Do you increase the policy on windows ? or not
Need to take a rest now, will be back in few hours.
thanks for helps.

EDIT: Also the power indicator is blinking when pc is off as it is using the power save mode, i. already did the reset factory setting and i turned off the sleep mode on OSD because of the known issue with it .


----------



## Stars

Does the Dell have some built in scaling features like the Benq monitors do? Something like "smart scaling", where you can have a smaller centered image on your screen of the 23" size, 24" etc., obviously with black bars around the centerd image?


----------



## Klocek001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stars*
> 
> Does the Dell have some built in scaling features like the Benq monitors do? Something like "smart scaling", where you can have a smaller centered image on your screen of the 23" size, 24" etc., obviously with black bars around the centerd image?


no.


----------



## ToKuten

On the previous thread, the dust on picture 1311 has disappeared, i have cleaned the screen with a lint free cloth.
Here some new pictures during the LCD Built-in Self Test
As u can see, we see the light near of the power led on black screen. do you have it ?
Also a bit of yellow at the left edge.
What do you think ?






Also the power indicator is blinking when pc is off as it is using the power save mode, i. already did the reset factory settings and i turned off the sleep mode on OSD because of the known issue with it .


----------



## Mads1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ToKuten*
> 
> On the previous thread, the dust on picture 1311 has disappeared, i have cleaned the screen with a lint free cloth.
> Here some new pictures during the LCD Built-in Self Test
> As u can see, we see the light near of the power led on black screen. do you have it ?
> Also a bit of yellow at the left edge.
> What do you think ?
> 
> Also the power indicator is blinking when pc is off as it is using the power save mode, i. already did the reset factory settings and i turned off the sleep mode on OSD because of the known issue with it .


Mines the same, its not a problem.


----------



## falcon26

I was excited about it until I found out it was a TN monitor. Too bad really for the price they are selling it, IPS should have been included.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *falcon26*
> 
> I was excited about it until I found out it was a TN monitor. Too bad really for the price they are selling it, IPS should have been included.


Well it is $200 less than the IPS equivalents. I think the VRR 144 Hz IPS monitors should instead be VA for the price, and no older crappier AMVA panels either but AMVA+ at the bare minimum (but I don't even know how AMVA+ fares with regards to response times).


----------



## richardblynd

I tested CS-GO with GSYNC on and off and i not seen any difference.
Recording a video in slowmotion, I perceive tearing with GSYNC on with V-Sync off, this is normal?


----------



## michaelius

Yes if you exceed 144 fps. Since we are talking about CS-GO you probably do









If you don't then it might be result of too low fps on camera:

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nyquist-Shannon_sampling_theorem

Although I'm not sure if it would manifest in that way on sample video


----------



## richardblynd

I found the answer:

For enthusiasts, we've included a new advanced control option that enables G-SYNC to be disabled when the frame rate of a game exceeds the maximum refresh rate of the G-SYNC monitor. For instance, if your frame rate can reach 250 on a 144Hz monitor, the new option will disable G-SYNC once you exceed 144 frames per second. Doing so will disable G-SYNCs goodness and reintroduce tearing, which G-SYNC eliminates, but it will improve input latency ever so slightly in games that require lighting fast reactions.

To use this new mode, set "Vertical sync" to "Off" on a global or per-game basis in the "Manage 3D settings" section of the NVIDIA Control Panel. *When your frame rate exceeds your monitor's rated G-SYNC refresh rate, for example 144Hz, G-SYNC will be disabled*.

From: http://www.geforce.com/whats-new/articles/g-sync-gets-even-better


----------



## majnu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yellows*
> 
> You're doing manually what ColorMunki's software does automatically - it's trying different values for brightness/contrast and RGB gain and from there it does a calibration
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> softMCCS is only needed if the automatic mode is used. For an experiment: write down your OSD settings, adjust brightness to 0 with softMCCS, check if the OSD values were changed and finally power cycle the monitor. Does it hold settings? Mine doesn't and even resets to default after any MCCS action...


for birghtness it does not but coontrast and rgb works


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *richardblynd*
> 
> I found the answer:
> 
> For enthusiasts, we've included a new advanced control option that enables G-SYNC to be disabled when the frame rate of a game exceeds the maximum refresh rate of the G-SYNC monitor. For instance, if your frame rate can reach 250 on a 144Hz monitor, the new option will disable G-SYNC once you exceed 144 frames per second. Doing so will disable G-SYNCs goodness and reintroduce tearing, which G-SYNC eliminates, but it will improve input latency ever so slightly in games that require lighting fast reactions.
> 
> To use this new mode, set "Vertical sync" to "Off" on a global or per-game basis in the "Manage 3D settings" section of the NVIDIA Control Panel. *When your frame rate exceeds your monitor's rated G-SYNC refresh rate, for example 144Hz, G-SYNC will be disabled*.
> 
> From: http://www.geforce.com/whats-new/articles/g-sync-gets-even-better


Yes so just either keep V-Sync on in NVIDIA Control Panel/Inspector, or use a frame rate limiter. If you can maintain 120 FPS or more in CS:GO then your best bet would be to use ULMB @ 120 Hz instead of G-SYNC and also use V-Sync.


----------



## Nukemaster

The only issue with ULMB would be if the frame rate dropped. If your game can hold a solid frame rate and vsync stutter is not an issue.

G-sync with a frame rate cap in Nvidia inspector should work for most.


----------



## wizardbro

Do I cap fps at 143 or 140 to get rid of the input lag caused by hitting the gsync limit?


----------



## daveleebond

£280 delivered on Amazon.de, stock due in a couple of weeks, from Amazon, be quick











http://www.amazon.de/Dell-S2716DG-Monitor-Zoll-144Hz/dp/B01784K78A/?tag=digidip-21

right hand side, Amazon, EUR 342.92 + shipping.


----------



## Nukemaster

Based on what is in Nvidia Inspector, 2 fps below is what they use so it would be 142, but g-sync should reduce input lag anyway.

I would just test and see what works best for you.


----------



## wizardbro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *daveleebond*
> 
> £280 delivered on Amazon.de, stock due in a couple of weeks, from Amazon, be quick
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.amazon.de/Dell-S2716DG-Monitor-Zoll-144Hz/dp/B01784K78A/?tag=digidip-21
> 
> right hand side, Amazon, EUR 342.92 + shipping.


That price is insane, are those refurbished pieces or something?


----------



## daveleebond

nope new, Amazon keeps mis-pricng these, go mine from Amazon UK for £305 at xmas, been as low as £120.


----------



## wizardbro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *daveleebond*
> 
> nope new, Amazon keeps mis-pricng these, go mine from Amazon UK for £305 at xmas, been as low as £120.


Wow, I just bought one lol. It was 288 euros because I'm not in EU and VAT exempt, but it was + 70 euros for shipping to Dubai. Ended up 366 euros. Still a steal. Wonder if I can speak in english to the CSRs if there's a problem


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nukemaster*
> 
> The only issue with ULMB would be if the frame rate dropped. If your game can hold a solid frame rate and vsync stutter is not an issue.
> 
> G-sync with a frame rate cap in Nvidia inspector should work for most.


Yes but that shouldn't be a problem for CS:GO or any other Source game on a modern high end PC.


----------



## TheophilusFTW

Can aomeone please post a Youtube video that shows a good way to calibrate this screen?


----------



## wizardbro

Amazon.de price error seems to be fixed, or that batch got sold out. I should have ordered two, lmao.


----------



## BrightShadow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seloner*
> 
> Are u happy with 970 performance?I dont care so much about having ultra settings.I just want gameplay to be smoth.I am aiming to 60-80 fps.Do u think is not worth it to get the monitor without upgrading my gpu?


Using this monitor makes me want to run in SLI to get frame rates in the 100s for all games, because its just so wonderful to be playing at high refresh rates. I do think it's worth getting a monitor like this one anyway though, as it will no doubt be useful going into the future, but also if you play/replay any older games which are likely to run at max FPS. That being said this monitor's color banding for me is really bothering me.


----------



## BrightShadow

I discovered something just today that's causes me to pause and contemplate.

When I swap the output dynamic range option from full to limited (under change resolution in NVCP), the grayscale appears to be prefect without banding, but the whole screen has a gray cast (blacks not going to true black), and no amount of fiddling with the desktop color settings removes it. I don't understand why it removes banding, and why it would make everything gray. Maybe someone here can explain? I think it would help if I could find a way to force the nvidia driver to output 10bpc instead of 8 but I have no idea how to go about doing that.


----------



## Nukemaster

strange the limited should almost remove all the lowest and highest colors.

Maybe redistributing the colors is the issue,

Can you set the monitor to limited as well(my BenQ has that as an option)? That would bring the black levels back down to where they should be.


----------



## wizardbro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BrightShadow*
> 
> I discovered something just today that's causes me to pause and contemplate.
> 
> When I swap the output dynamic range option from full to limited (under change resolution in NVCP), the grayscale appears to be prefect without banding, but the whole screen has a gray cast (blacks not going to true black), and no amount of fiddling with the desktop color settings removes it. I don't understand why it removes banding, and why it would make everything gray. Maybe someone here can explain? I think it would help if I could find a way to force the nvidia driver to output 10bpc instead of 8 but I have no idea how to go about doing that.


Have you tried YCbCr444? It reduces banding on some monitors, probably by reducing the range of colors visible, but looks the same as rgb full to me.


----------



## BrightShadow

Im not given any other options under output color format, simply RGB. I noticed something else that gives me both hope, and frustration. When I swap from limited color range back to full, the screen flashes once, the grey tint is gone, and grayscale looks perfect, then it flashes again, and the color banding comes back...


----------



## BrightShadow

In fact what might be happening is that nvidia is applying dithering when colors are set to limited, but removes the dithering when set to full. I want dithering, but I don't want a gray cast on everything. There has to be some way to force the drivers to use dithering all the time with full range, but I have no idea how to force this.


----------



## BrightShadow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nukemaster*
> 
> Can you set the monitor to limited as well(my BenQ has that as an option)? That would bring the black levels back down to where they should be.


This monitor has extremely few settings itself, and is missing that option.


----------



## BrightShadow

Also just as a test, I tried connecting it to my onboard intel gpu with the original manufacturer's cable, and adjusting the gamma with intel's software, and it looks the same as with nvidia, so that was no help.


----------



## majnu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheophilusFTW*
> 
> Can aomeone please post a Youtube video that shows a good way to calibrate this screen?


do you have a colorimeter? If not then using something like that is the only way to calibrate your screen properly. Otherwise you need to install a profile and hope that it looks good for your panel.
Look up the Dell on tft central they have a profile and a guide on how to install it there. There are also profiles scattered around in this thread.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BrightShadow*
> 
> I discovered something just today that's causes me to pause and contemplate.
> 
> When I swap the output dynamic range option from full to limited (under change resolution in NVCP), the grayscale appears to be prefect without banding, but the whole screen has a gray cast (blacks not going to true black), and no amount of fiddling with the desktop color settings removes it. I don't understand why it removes banding, and why it would make everything gray. Maybe someone here can explain? I think it would help if I could find a way to force the nvidia driver to output 10bpc instead of 8 but I have no idea how to go about doing that.


You need to understand how calibration works. What you are probably getting is black crush which as the name suggests crushes the darker colours. Whilst this probably looks good it kills any detail. Read this guide below for a greater understanding on the subject. The Dell is an 8 bit panel it won't show 10 bit. 10 bit panels are expensive for a reason









http://www.tomshardware.co.uk/calibrate-your-monitor-theory,review-32800.html


----------



## BrightShadow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majnu*
> 
> You need to understand how calibration works. What you are probably getting is black crush which as the name suggests crushes the darker colours. Whilst this probably looks good it kills any detail. Read this guide below for a greater understanding on the subject. The Dell is an 8 bit panel it won't show 10 bit. 10 bit panels are expensive for a reason
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.tomshardware.co.uk/calibrate-your-monitor-theory,review-32800.html


I have a pretty good understanding of color calibration now. Reading this thread here:http://hardforum.com/showthread.php?t=1873362 It seems that the ATI/AMD driver software does calibration at the 10bit LUT level, then dithers to 8bit and looks perfect, whereas the nVidia software doesn't use any dithering. That's why I hold out some hope that forcing 10bit in the driver could fix the issue.


----------



## Nukemaster

I guess limited range will not come to the rescue for this.

I have never found it to be useful, but many TV's use it so I am surprised the monitor can not use it(some people use the monitor for a TV after all).


----------



## ToKuten

The major issue with this monitor is the brightness, it just bombs your eyes as you are watching the sun for hours.
I have spent the day for reading this thread (180 pages) and many ppl have this issue.
A good advice from BrightShadow was to use this setting:
OST:
Colors set to Warm
Brightness 35 (mine is 25) Contrast 75

nVidia Control Panel:
Set gamma down to 0.61
Set digital vibrance to 55%

Also i i found when you enable the ULMB feature the screen becomes darker and it feel so better for browsing.(for white page)
I am testing ULMB ON:
OST:
Colors set to Standard
Brightness 50 Contrast 75
pulse width : 100

nVidia Control Panel:
Set gamma 0.80
Set digital vibrance to 50%
Brightness: 40/ Contrast: 37

Also using zoom at 125% on google chrome help a lot !!! i don t like to use the option on windows 10: Change the size of text, apps, and other items: 100% (Bump this up to 125 and i experienced blurry text.)
I will continue to search until i find a configuration for desktop and gaming then i could remove this headache when i use this LCD...







or i will have to return it









So sad a so good gaming monitor is so bad for desktop use (web, word, etc..)


----------



## BrightShadow

What I later discovered ToKuten was that lowering the gamma and not adjusting the other settings (nVidia control panel brightness/contrast) causes a bunch of the darkest shades of gray to simply be black, which equates to some detail being lost. While it might ultimately look good enough that way, a part of me cringes at the thought of lost minute details, when my cheap laptop can handle it. Even this monitor can handle it from what i've seen via messing with the limited color range option I wrote about recently. It seems to me that nVidia has f'ed up on how their software processes the color option settings(although I see it with ICC too so it's really the driver code), which means that good calibration at the factory is exceedingly important for those using nVidia cards.

Further I strongly feel a talented registry/hex editor could find the right bit to change to enable the dithering you can see when messing with the color range option. This ability can also be seen in Linux from what I was reading, and easily turn on or off, but no such option exists in the control panel UI. Sadly I am not that person, and so that leaves me with the question of my priorities (since I can still return the item to bestbuy). It's a bit infuriating since this is ultimately just a software problem, and not a hardware problem, so it's hard to fault Dell (other than the bad factory calibration). I have until the 2nd to decide or find a software solution.


----------



## ToKuten

Sorry but i am a noob and didn t understand a lot of what u are trying to explain me








I don t even know if i increase the gamma or decrease when i move the value on nVidia control panel, your gamma was lower than me but i used the ulmb mode that s why i modified it .
I am just reporting the feeling when i use the monitor with all setting shared by users, thanks to the amazing community !
i just found to be eye-burning when you read the forum with Brightness 45, Contrast 70 without ulmb activated.


----------



## majnu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BrightShadow*
> 
> I have a pretty good understanding of color calibration now. Reading this thread here:http://hardforum.com/showthread.php?t=1873362 It seems that the ATI/AMD driver software does calibration at the 10bit LUT level, then dithers to 8bit and looks perfect, whereas the nVidia software doesn't use any dithering. That's why I hold out some hope that forcing 10bit in the driver could fix the issue.


Interesting read thanks for that link.


----------



## majnu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ToKuten*
> 
> Sorry but i am a noob and didn t understand a lot of what u are trying to explain me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don t even know if i increase the gamma or decrease when i move the value on nVidia control panel, your gamma was lower than me but i used the ulmb mode that s why i modified it .
> I am just reporting the feeling when i use the monitor with all setting shared by users, thanks to the amazing community !
> i just found to be eye-burning when you read the forum with Brightness 45, Contrast 70 without ulmb activated.


try yellow's profile, guide to install is in his post

http://www.overclock.net/t/1577511/anyone-else-excited-for-the-dell-s2716dg-monitor/1570#post_24781436

for some reason his osd settings are posted here:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1577511/anyone-else-excited-for-the-dell-s2716dg-monitor/1710#post_24831226

this is his report:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1577511/anyone-else-excited-for-the-dell-s2716dg-monitor/1750#post_24836787

If you can wait a few hours I will have one myself. I keep everything in one folder so no need to go hunting for stuff. This thread really is a mess. The OP should have all profiles so it stops new people asking the same questions over again.


----------



## BrightShadow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majnu*
> 
> Interesting read thanks for that link.


Your most welcome. I just wish it wasn't the truth lol. But I do feel certain there could be a simple fix, if the control panel UI had an element for that missing dithering option.


----------



## ToKuten

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majnu*
> 
> try yellow's profile, guide to install is in his post
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1577511/anyone-else-excited-for-the-dell-s2716dg-monitor/1570#post_24781436
> 
> for some reason his osd settings are posted here:
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1577511/anyone-else-excited-for-the-dell-s2716dg-monitor/1710#post_24831226
> 
> this is his report:
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1577511/anyone-else-excited-for-the-dell-s2716dg-monitor/1750#post_24836787
> 
> If you can wait a few hours I will have one myself. I keep everything in one folder so no need to go hunting for stuff. This thread really is a mess. The OP should have all profiles so it stops new people asking the same questions over again.


yeah read all of them even yellow 180 pages today







thanks again
I have downloaded your 2 versions of ur icc


----------



## majnu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ToKuten*
> 
> yeah read all of them even yellow 180 pages today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks again


and is your screen still too bright with his settings?


----------



## yellows

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majnu*
> 
> try yellow's profile, guide to install is in his post
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1577511/anyone-else-excited-for-the-dell-s2716dg-monitor/1570#post_24781436
> 
> for some reason his osd settings are posted here:
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1577511/anyone-else-excited-for-the-dell-s2716dg-monitor/1710#post_24831226


The OSD settings were in the original post in the download description (it's the tooltip). I'm quite new to these forums so I thought it'd be more visible








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majnu*
> 
> If you can wait a few hours I will have one myself. I keep everything in one folder so no need to go hunting for stuff. This thread really is a mess. The OP should have all profiles so it stops new people asking the same questions over again.


Yeah... but it's a very helpful mess, I've learned a lot from this


----------



## ToKuten

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majnu*
> 
> and is your screen still too bright with his settings?


i haven t tried any icc files yet, but without, yes too bright









Will try to resume all tests tomorrow, without icc profile for brightness issue on desktop use (white page) but mostly it s:
ulmb ON with 50 brightness and 100 pulse width
or
g-sync ON with 15/25 (no more) brightness.

since today, i prefer ulmb ON for desktop work (word, excel, browsing, not talking about photoshop since i am not working on it.)

Before i was working on laptop 15' wxga or lcd 17' and never had this headache, until i found it, the brightness was the primary cause before the size of letter on google chrome.


----------



## yellows

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BrightShadow*
> 
> Your most welcome. I just wish it wasn't the truth lol. But I do feel certain there could be a simple fix, if the control panel UI had an element for that missing dithering option.


After reading a lot about this issue and reproducing it on all my monitors, it seems that the more gamma correction is applied the more banding appears. Which is as it should be based on how this works (the LUT being processed at 8-bit precision with rounding and no dithering). It is very unfortunate and a clear win for AMD.

I understand what you were writing about more clearly now - the issue with banding on lagom.nl's test. I'm sorry for misunderstanding









I'm wondering though about ReShade and it's use of a software 3D LUT instead of reliance on the 1D LUT in the GPU. A 3D LUT is inherently more precise than the 1D variety. Shaders use 32-bit floats to perform calculations and it's the GPU's job to convert that to whatever format was used for creating the D3D context. It would usually get converted to 8bpp, how? that's the driver's secret... But according to that thread when a DX fullscreen application outputs >8bit then nVidia is actually dithering.

If I understand correctly then using ReShade in games should yield less banding when compared to the broken colour profile support in the desktop.

So we could actually test this. If we had a ReShade 3D LUT based on the same calibration as the desktop ICC we can compare it's effectiveness in a game using an exclusive fullscreen mode with windowed mode.

dispcalGUI by default creates the 3D LUT with 2.4 gamma instead of 2.2, so that might be a problem as well.

I'll try to do a few tests soon, since this is fun again


----------



## yellows

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ToKuten*
> 
> i haven t tried any icc files yet, but without, yes too bright
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Will try to resume all tests tomorrow, without icc profile for brightness issue on desktop use (white page) but mostly it s:
> ulmb ON with 50 brightness and 100 pulse width
> or
> g-sync ON with 15/20 (no more) brightness.
> 
> since today, i prefer ulmb ON for desktop work (word, excel, browsing, not talking about photoshop since i am not working on it.)
> 
> Before i was working on laptop 15' wxga or lcd 17' and never had this headache, until i found it, the brightness was the primary cause before the size of letter on google chrome.


ICC profiles when loaded correctly will cause the screen to stop being so bright/washed out. This seems to be caused by the insane gamma of this monitor.

ULMB lowers the perceived brightness because it's actually flashing the backlight really fast. You can observe it with a phone camera even on the preview. It'll look like an old CRT when filmed









As for your issues with headaches I haven't experienced any even without calibration, but then again some people are more sensitive than others. I hope the profile fixes the headaches for you.

From the zooming issue maybe you are just not used/not tolerant of the increased pixel density? It's smaller than typical 1080p 24" screens as well. For me I find it still too big... When I saw how unadjusted scaling (100%) with Windows on the MacBook Pro's Retina 2560x1600 13" display looks I went "there's a display for me!" and my colleagues went "*** this is too small"


----------



## majnu

Mads1 try this new profile and let me know if it is better.

100cdm2

https://drive.google.com/folderview?id=0B5cNNyJqRoXXLXFBRllNZ3VNQm8&usp=sharing


----------



## BrightShadow

Well I've submitted an official bug report to NVIDIA on this issue. I suggest everyone take a moment to submit a bug report to NVIDIA. You can use the reference number from my ticket if you want to try to gain traction on this.

Reference#: 160128-001086


----------



## Mads1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majnu*
> 
> Mads1 try this new profile and let me know if it is better.
> 
> 100cdm2
> 
> https://drive.google.com/folderview?id=0B5cNNyJqRoXXLXFBRllNZ3VNQm8&usp=sharing


Ok gave it a go does seem abit better, made the desktop colours pop abit, will use this for a few days and il let you know, well done for doing these profiles.


----------



## ToKuten

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BrightShadow*
> 
> Generally I think a stuck pixel is considered a pixel that's always on with one color, like a pixel that is always green, and a dead pixel is one that is always off or dark.
> 
> The screen won't look right till you go to nVidia's control panel and tone down the gamma setting, or try some of the ICC profiles people have posted. Every monitor is different, and its highly likely none of the ICC profiles or nVidia settings configurations will perfectly match your monitor, but they could be a good starting point. To date, i've spent hours messing with settings to get the monitor to a better and better point, and i'm not even done yet.
> 
> When you decide to start messing with the gamma and other settings, or the ICC profiles, navigate to http://www.lagom.nl/lcd-test/ and check out the various test pages, especially the gamma page, and the black level page. I highly suggest you consider not only what you're seeing on the lagom website, but also what feels best to your eyes as well, since your enjoyment is the ultimate purpose here.
> 
> As for the current settings I am using, they are as follows (although as I pointed out, I'm not certain i'm done yet)
> 
> OSD:
> 35 brightness
> 72 contrast
> 
> NVCP:
> 45 brightness
> 40 contrast
> 0.67 gamma
> 
> With these settings I do lose the final shade of gray (square 1 in black levels page), however in general the black levels are better and banding in dark areas is less noticeable with this panel/setup.


i have done some visual tests (http://www.lagom.nl/lcd-test/) for contrast and gamma calibration in a dark environment and in full-screen mode.(230 cm between me and the monitor for gamma test)

color: standard
OSD:
30 brightness
70 contrast

NVCP:
GSYNC: ON
45 brightness
40 contrast
0.67 gamma
50% vibrance
Hue 0
120HZ

i have this result :
48% 1,5
25% 1,8
10% 1,9

With TFT's ICC profile (too bright on blank page)
OSD:
RGB 97 99 96
Contrast 75
Brightness 26
Response Time Normal

NCP
2560x1440p Gsync On, Vsync On, 122HZ
Colour Depth: Highest 32bit
Output Colour Depth 8bpc
Output format: RGB
Dynamic Range: Full

i have this result :
48% 1,3
25% 1,6
10% 1,8

With majnu's ICC profile v1: (too bright on blank page)
OSD:
RGB: 99 100 96
Contrast 75
Brightness 29
Response Time Normal

NCP
2560x1440p Gsync On, Vsync On, 120HZ
Colour Depth: Highest 32bit
Output Colour Depth 8bpc
Output format: RGB
Dynamic Range: Full

result:
48% 1,3
25% 1,6
10% 1,8

With majnu's ICC profile v2: (better than previous version but still bright on blank page)
OSD:
RGB 97 99 95
Contrast 75
Brightness 22
Response Time Normal

NCP
2560x1440p Gsync On, Vsync On, 120HZ
Colour Depth: Highest 32bit
Output Colour Depth 8bpc
Output format: RGB
Dynamic Range: Full

result:
48% 1,4
25% 1,6
10% 1,8

With majnu's ICC profile v4: ( bright on blank page)
SD:
RGB 97 100 97
Contrast 76
Brightness 22
Response Time Normal

NCP
2560x1440p Gsync On, Vsync On, 122HZ
Colour Depth: Highest 32bit
Output Colour Depth 8bpc
Output format: RGB
Dynamic Range: Full

result:
48% 1,3
25% 1,6
10% 1,8

With yellow's ICC profile : 20 brightness, 75 contrast, 97/99/100 RGB 50% vibrance Hue 0 120HZ (on blank page, hurt less than others icc profile)
result:
48% 1,3
25% 1,6
10% 1,8

Conclusion:
On their website, the bands should blend in at 2.25 (48%), 2.20 (25%), and 2.17 (10%). the best result i have is for 1.9 10%, the only way to reach 1,6 (48%) is by using ncp with gamma to 0,60.

Others are getting the same value on this monitor ??


----------



## BrightShadow

Nobody can make this monitor act perfectly with color changes, but it's not the monitor's fault, it's Nvidia to blame (but also we can blame Dell for not calibrating these things). I have tried about 7 different ICC profiles and while one of the early ones posted here was pretty good, all of them introduced various colors into the gray shades on my panel which makes shadow detail look horrible.

Edit: Actually you could probably make this monitor look perfect with an ATI card *facepalm*


----------



## Garham

Could someone tell me if this is banding? I have quite alot of it on dark surfaces that have different levels of brightness.
This SS is from a night sky in WoW.


It looks quite...terrible









I have tried different ICC profiles and tried different settings in NCP but these bands are still there.


----------



## majnu

144hz will make the monitor slightly darker compared to 120hz. What are these 48, 25, 10 values?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Garham*
> 
> Could someone tell me if this is banding? I have quite alot of it on dark surfaces that have different levels of brightness.
> This SS is from a night sky in WoW.
> 
> 
> It looks quite...terrible
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have tried different ICC profiles and tried different settings in NCP but these bands are still there.


yes that is banding


----------



## wizardbro

Skybox banding like that would be visible on every monitor, it's just how it's made.


----------



## ToKuten

majnu: it s for the gamma calibration you can find more details here: http://www.lagom.nl/lcd-test/gamma_calibration.php#gamma-test-2.png
I used this test.


----------



## Vegtro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ToKuten*
> 
> majnu: it s for the gamma calibration you can find more details here: http://www.lagom.nl/lcd-test/gamma_calibration.php#gamma-test-2.png
> I used this test.


Not sure if you're setting it wrong, but with each of those profiles from majnu and yellows, I'm getting 1.8-2.1.


----------



## ToKuten

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vegtro*
> 
> Not sure if you're setting it wrong, but with each of those profiles from majnu and yellows, I'm getting 1.8-2.1.


I hope so







, i set icc profile and osd then i watch the bands for each %. that s all.


----------



## BrightShadow

Just note that the gamma will be different at the top/middle/bottom of the screen, as it shifts on all TN panels. So make sure you test in the same area each time.


----------



## ToKuten

the only t
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BrightShadow*
> 
> Just note that the gamma will be different at the top/middle/bottom of the screen, as it shifts on all TN panels. So make sure you test in the same area each time.


The only thing i could be sure it the same area (dark environment and in full-screen mode.,230 cm between me and the monitor, standing in front of the screen),

also i found 3 new dead pixel. (http://s29.postimg.org/626z3d1ef/IMG_1343.jpg)

I am think i am gonna return this one today.

About the 14 days return policy , the timer would be reset for the next one if i ask to replace it ?


----------



## Cellsplitter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ONCB*
> 
> Anyone any ideas on an input/output issue I am having?
> 
> Monitor works great with displayport. Today I tried connecting my Sky box via HDMI and changed the source to HDMI but just got the monitor telling me its going to powersave with no output. Out of curiosity then unplugged displayport and plugged PC in with HDMI and same thing.
> 
> Is this likely to be a monitor issue or is there something else I can try? All drivers up to date.


I have the exact same issue as you when trying to play PS3 through my HDMI-switch.

I have my PS3 and PS4 hooked up to a HDMI-switch. Turning on the PS4 and switching input to HDMI works no problem. Played a session of Bloodborne on my new monitor and it was fun (if only a bit too bright, wish the screen had a gamma option).

However 100% of the time when I try to switch signal to the PS3 I only get a black screen with the monitor saying it's trying to enter deep sleep mode.
After that I can't even switch back to the PS4. It's like the HDMI port gets fried or something.
The only way to reset the monitor so that I can play PS4 again is to unplug the power and make a hard reboot of the monitor. Only THEN can I get back to gaming on the PS4!

I have tried without a HDMI-switch and that works no problem with gaming on the PS3. It's only when run through a switch that the monitor just bails.
I have tried 3 different HDMI-switches. Powered, not powered. None work.

I just recently got this screen as a replacement for the ROG SWIFT PG279Q which had TONS of IPS-glow that I couldn't stand to look at.
I hope I dont have to return this one as well...


----------



## michaelius

Try disabling deep sleep in monitor OSD this should help.


----------



## Cellsplitter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *michaelius*
> 
> Try disabling deep sleep in monitor OSD this should help.


Wish it did. But it doesn't. All I get is a black screen.


----------



## outofmyheadyo

How many years of warranty does dell offer with the monitor by default ? It`s usually 3 or 5 with dell monitors, aint it ?


----------



## Cellsplitter

This one has a 3 year warranty.


----------



## Shadowarez

Mine has a 8 year warrenty i didnt want to take a chance so i went for extended warrenty.


----------



## Klocek001

do your games work properly at 144hz ULMB? Cause all I can get with ULMB is 120fps. The refresh rate says 144hz but vsync caps it at 120fps not 144fps. This doesn't happen in fixed refresh mode, I can run 144fps/144hz.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Klocek001*
> 
> do your games work properly at 144hz ULMB? Cause all I can get with ULMB is 120fps. The refresh rate says 144hz but vsync caps it at 120fps not 144fps. This doesn't happen in fixed refresh mode, I can run 144fps/144hz.


ULMB only works at 85 Hz, 100 Hz, and 120 Hz.


----------



## Klocek001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> ULMB only works at 85 Hz, 100 Hz, and 120 Hz.


thank you. I use it whenever my fps lets me in fast paced games.
I hope to see 240MHz ULMB possible in 2-3 years time


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Klocek001*
> 
> thank you. I use it whenever my fps lets me in fast paced games.
> I hope to see 240MHz ULMB possible in 2-3 years time


I do wonder if there will be 23" - 24" 1920 x 1080 240 Hz TN monitors with variable refresh rate and blur reduction in the future. That'd be popular for really competitive gamers although that's a really niche market.


----------



## Nukemaster

I am not sure how much they are going to push TN. The market is getting slower for smaller monitors and 1920 x 1080 in general. Everyone seems to want IPS for professional features they do not even still include(TW polarizer and wide color). Glow kills it for me, but the majority of people do not see or do not want to see it.

I think Acer has an IPS with pretty low levels of glow and more importantly almost no overdrive artifacts(That I may be willing to take a chance on).

Come on faster VA we(ok I) need you.


----------



## tetracw

I dug through this thread and I couldnt find a post about this specific sleep issue. When my PC turns off the display after 15 minutes, the screen will flash RED, WHITE, BLUE GREEN and cycle repeatedly. I did disable the deep sleep from OSD. Also, is it strange that when i press the power button, the hardware disconnects? i even hear the windows sound for hardware disconnecting. Every time i turn it off / on.


----------



## michaelius

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nukemaster*
> 
> I am not sure how much they are going to push TN. The market is getting slower for smaller monitors and 1920 x 1080 in general. Everyone seems to want IPS for professional features they do not even still include(TW polarizer and wide color). Glow kills it for me, but the majority of people do not see or do not want to see it.
> 
> I think Acer has an IPS with pretty low levels of glow and more importantly almost no overdrive artifacts(That I may be willing to take a chance on).
> 
> Come on faster VA we(ok I) need you.


Well I personally hope that this Dell was last non OLED screen I've ever bought


----------



## Iching

I just noticed one dead black pixel. I play FPS at 1920 x 1080 - it scales great and looks native.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nukemaster*
> 
> Come on faster VA we(ok I) need you.


So do I! I'll never buy another IPS or TN monitor for myself. Hell, I don't even _need_ faster than the FG2421 or Z35 but it'd be very welcome.


----------



## BrightShadow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tetracw*
> 
> I dug through this thread and I couldnt find a post about this specific sleep issue. When my PC turns off the display after 15 minutes, the screen will flash RED, WHITE, BLUE GREEN and cycle repeatedly. I did disable the deep sleep from OSD. Also, is it strange that when i press the power button, the hardware disconnects? i even hear the windows sound for hardware disconnecting. Every time i turn it off / on.


The disconnect sound is from the USB hub built into the monitor turning off. As for the colors, I believe I read on a dell support thread something similar with someone seeing screens meant for the factory only. Dell told him to send it in for a replacement.

Does anyone know how to activate the factory screen for this monitor? If only it had a gamma setting hidden in there... if only.


----------



## tetracw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BrightShadow*
> 
> The disconnect sound is from the USB hub built into the monitor turning off. As for the colors, I believe I read on a dell support thread something similar with someone seeing screens meant for the factory only. Dell told him to send it in for a replacement.
> 
> Does anyone know how to activate the factory screen for this monitor? If only it had a gamma setting hidden in there... if only.


Thanks for the info. I hope i dont have to send it back, it works well otherwise, and there's no dead pixels. Just when the monitor sleeps it will just start cycling through full screen and very bright, RED, BLUE, GREEN WHITE instead of just going into a power save mode. I have 100's of dell monitors at at work, and i've never seen any of them do this.


----------



## yellows

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tetracw*
> 
> Thanks for the info. I hope i dont have to send it back, it works well otherwise, and there's no dead pixels. Just when the monitor sleeps it will just start cycling through full screen and very bright, RED, BLUE, GREEN WHITE instead of just going into a power save mode. I have 100's of dell monitors at at work, and i've never seen any of them do this.


I've seen this behaviour on the Acer XB271HU, it's the factory test activated from the service menu, I think it's actually nVidia's service menu. It worked only with DP disconnected and DP sleep off in the OSD. The key combination to open the menu doesn't work on this Dell unfortunately. Maybe someone forgot to flip the option in the factory


----------



## tetracw

Thanks for th e
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yellows*
> 
> I've seen this behaviour on the Acer XB271HU, it's the factory test activated from the service menu, I think it's actually nVidia's service menu. It worked only with DP disconnected and DP sleep off in the OSD. The key combination to open the menu doesn't work on this Dell unfortunately. Maybe someone forgot to flip the option in the factory


Thanks for the info - If you see what the code is, or if anyone knows. Please respond here. I'd like to avoid sending it back and getting some other returned display. This one has no dead pixels and is otherwise working well.


----------



## BrightShadow

I'm still so angry at nVidia for not having a temporal dithering option in the control panel. On Linux, you can enable it by simply editing a plain text file. This one option would solve our color banding issues. I've been searching high and low for a way to turn this on. If anyone find out anything, let me know. I have a feeling that if you could trick the control panel into thinking your monitor is a built-in LCD, it might show the option then.


----------



## yellows

So after backlight on my Dell broke (a bright spot in the lower edge that could be temporarily fixed by applying pressure to the frame, but popped out after 5min again) I've since replaced it and there are some differences.

First of all, calibration is acting very weird. It requires very different settings than the last one (13 brightness (vs. 20) 79 contrast (vs. 74). This one not only has TN's gamma shift, but something I'd call gamma drift. It starts with 2.15 and as it warms up it changes up to 2.25 after a few hours. I've performed calibration after it's been on 2h. Also the contrast changes along with the gamma from 750 to 830...

I've tested more of 3D LUT for ReShade and I've found that the standard setting of Tone curve Rec. 1886 with gamma 2.4/2.2 is not giving the best effect. I've used Tone curve: Gamma 2.2 with gamma 2.2. The difference is staggering. Diablo III looks very, very good with it now. Other games, that are less gamma-dependant, are not affected that much.

This, however is nothing compared to what happens when I launch Visual Studio 2015 with the Dark theme









dell_wtf1.zip 4519k .zip file


This happens not only when I view VS, but also viewing the screenshot if it! I can see it to a lesser degree in games as well, which don't use calibration, especially on the loading screen of Diablo III.

I've eliminated some possible causes:

G-SYNC, refresh rate
calibration, video LUT
monitor settings
interference from other cables - unlikely since it's DP
it doesn't seem to be the system/GPU's fault since the same picture on a 6-bit Dell IPS on DP is stable
Any ideas what it actually is? I'm not sure if it's pixel inversion, it's visible even on very small amount of the gray colour from the VS background.


----------



## yellows

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yellows*
> 
> I've eliminated some possible causes:
> 
> G-SYNC, refresh rate
> calibration, video LUT
> monitor settings
> interference from other cables - unlikely since it's DP
> it doesn't seem to be the system/GPU's fault since the same picture on a 6-bit Dell IPS on DP is stable
> Any ideas what it actually is? I'm not sure if it's pixel inversion, it's visible even on very small amount of the gray colour from the VS background.


Turns out it was the GPU after all. One out of 3 DP is behaving like that even when I connect the IPS to it. I am really surprised that it's possible to have a DP signal corrupted like that.

I have to redo the calibration now...

Edit: One more thing changed, the monitor now flashes dark green/black when changing modes. I haven't had any previous G-SYNC monitor do that.


----------



## ToKuten

Guys, i send it back because already found 5 dead pixels and always this backlight bleed starting from bottom right corner until mid, very annoying on dark environment.
Maybe this is the reason (check
on picture)
i figured out a set with 20 brightness and 50 contrast to avoid stain eyes on desktop work. This screen was very very bright.
I will give u feedback for the new one.
My monitor was manufactured october 2015.


----------



## HunterKen7

Yeah, I'd say the majority of the bleed people are seeing is from the bottom right. There must be something up with the construction in the area. Trying to pack too much electronics in there or something. On mine, the bezel is a bit removed from the rest of the monitor and I do have slight BLB from down there. By slight, I mean you really have to look at it and then look at the other corner to tell there is a difference.


----------



## Trase1406

Hi all,

does anyone have issues with pixel inversion with this monitor? Had a bit of pixel inversion and returned it. Yesterday i've tried a Asus PG278Q and it was horrible the pixel inversion was clearly visible. Much more than the Dell.

Want to buy a new Dell. Or is this a rare case with this monitor?


----------



## Klocek001

well I don't see pixel inveriosn on mine.


----------



## yellows

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Trase1406*
> 
> Hi all,
> 
> does anyone have issues with pixel inversion with this monitor? Had a bit of pixel inversion and returned it. Yesterday i've tried a Asus PG278Q and it was horrible the pixel inversion was clearly visible. Much more than the Dell.
> 
> Want to buy a new Dell. Or is this a rare case with this monitor?


My Dell that broke had slight inversion visible in games, the new one doesn't have it at all. Also on lagom.nl's inversion test the old one reacted on 7a and the new one on 7b.


----------



## Xypleth

So, I got a Dell S2716DG, and I have this weird circle BLB in the middle. Should I RMA it?
...and also in the Right bottom corner
I made the picture less exposed, so that is looks more like what I'm seeing. Only it's quite a lot darker than this, but the bleeding, anyway.


----------



## ToKuten

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xypleth*
> 
> So, I got a Dell S2716DG, and I have this weird circle BLB in the middle. Should I RMA it?
> ...and also in the Right bottom corner
> I made the picture less exposed, so that is looks more like what I'm seeing. Only it's quite a lot darker than this, but the bleeding, anyway.


It depend if it affect you. I rma mine because there were several issue (dead pixels, blb, damaged bezel )
When your monitor has been build ?


----------



## i300

I got mine around 15 days ago, have had annoying BLB in the bottom of the screen. Very noticeable in everyday use. Other than that the monitor is perfect. Worth RMAing?



Was trying to wait it out to see if anything got better but no dice :\

Manufacture date is September '15


----------



## Malinkadink

Hows this compare to the BenQ XL2730Z aside from gsync/freesync? same panel? I had a pg278q before and pixel inversion was annoying, if this one has it too then its a firm no thanks and i'd just go with the BenQ.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Malinkadink*
> 
> Hows this compare to the BenQ XL2730Z aside from gsync/freesync? same panel? I had a pg278q before and pixel inversion was annoying, if this one has it too then its a firm no thanks and i'd just go with the BenQ.


This has pixel inversion too. TFTCentral has reviewed both:

http://www.tftcentral.co.uk/reviews/benq_xl2730z.htm

http://www.tftcentral.co.uk/reviews/dell_s2716dg.htm

NVIDIA users should get the Dell or ASUS, AMD users should get the BenQ.


----------



## richardblynd

How I see the build or manufacture date?


----------



## Malinkadink

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> This has pixel inversion too. TFTCentral has reviewed both:
> 
> http://www.tftcentral.co.uk/reviews/benq_xl2730z.htm
> 
> http://www.tftcentral.co.uk/reviews/dell_s2716dg.htm
> 
> NVIDIA users should get the Dell or ASUS, AMD users should get the BenQ.


I'm on nvidia right now but probably going to give AMD a shot with next gen GPUs so getting Freesync would be more ideal for me especially if this dell has pixel inversion too. Your post wasn't quite clear about whether or not the BenQ also has the issue and i dont think the reviews touch on it, but instead mention the overdrive overshoot artifacts. Does the BenQ also have the inversion artifacts like the Dell/Swift?


----------



## Xypleth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *i300*
> 
> I got mine around 15 days ago, have had annoying BLB in the bottom of the screen. Very noticeable in everyday use. Other than that the monitor is perfect. Worth RMAing?
> 
> 
> 
> Was trying to wait it out to see if anything got better but no dice :\
> 
> Manufacture date is September '15


Could you please adjust the exposure accordingly to make the issue look as you see it with your eyes? Preferably with 75 brightness.


----------



## Xypleth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ToKuten*
> 
> It depend if it affect you. I rma mine because there were several issue (dead pixels, blb, damaged bezel )
> When your monitor has been build ?


It mostly bothers me that I've seen others have near perfect panels, and this bleed looks very weird, with sudden brightness changes, which makes it quite noticeable. Where do I see the build date?


----------



## ToKuten

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *richardblynd*
> 
> How I see the build or manufacture date?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xypleth*
> 
> It mostly bothers me that I've seen others have near perfect panels, and this bleed looks very weird, with sudden brightness changes, which makes it quite noticeable. Where do I see the build date?


You can see it on the back of the monitor. Near of the S/N


----------



## yellows

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *richardblynd*
> 
> How I see the build or manufacture date?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ToKuten*
> 
> You can see it on the back of the monitor. Near of the S/N


You can also get the exact week by opening Windows PowerShell and pasting this:

Code:



Code:


Get-WmiObject -Class WmiMonitorID -Namespace root\wmi |% { "$(($_.UserFriendlyName | foreach {[char]$_}) -join '') - manufactured: $($_.YearOfManufacture) week $($_.WeekOfManufacture)"}


----------



## HunterKen7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *i300*
> 
> I got mine around 15 days ago, have had annoying BLB in the bottom of the screen. Very noticeable in everyday use. Other than that the monitor is perfect. Worth RMAing?
> 
> 
> 
> Was trying to wait it out to see if anything got better but no dice :\
> 
> Manufacture date is September '15


That bleed is a bit much. I had a Dell with pretty much that same amount across the whole width of the bottom. I got a replacement from Amazon that had Zero bleed on the bottom. It has just a tiny bit on the bottom right corner. If it bothers you in normal day to day operation, then RMA/replace. It should not have that.


----------



## richardblynd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yellows*
> 
> You can also get the exact week by opening Windows PowerShell and pasting this:
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> Get-WmiObject -Class WmiMonitorID -Namespace root\wmi |% { "$(($_.UserFriendlyName | foreach {[char]$_}) -join '') - manufactured: $($_.YearOfManufacture) week $($_.WeekOfManufacture)"}


Nice help, many thanks!!!


----------



## i300

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HunterKen7*
> 
> That bleed is a bit much. I had a Dell with pretty much that same amount across the whole width of the bottom. I got a replacement from Amazon that had Zero bleed on the bottom. It has just a tiny bit on the bottom right corner. If it bothers you in normal day to day operation, then RMA/replace. It should not have that.


Yeah, I guess I'll go through with an RMA. Just curious, when was your unit manufactured?


----------



## HunterKen7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *i300*
> 
> Yeah, I guess I'll go through with an RMA. Just curious, when was your unit manufactured?


Mine is Sept 2015


----------



## Xypleth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ToKuten*
> 
> You can see it on the back of the monitor. Near of the S/N


It's November 2015. But let me show you a more exposed picture, so you can see the detail in the deformity.
Normal view

top view, but only about 55 degree angle


----------



## Klocek001

whoa that's the worst one I've seen.


----------



## Xypleth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Klocek001*
> 
> whoa that's the worst one I've seen.


I don't know how everyone is taking their bleeding pictures and with what settings, can you tell me what should I better use? Well the uniformity more obvious, though, no matter what. But it's a whole lot more visible on camera, than with eyes.


----------



## Xypleth

Wait, no, that was a bad example, here's a better picture, which looks pretty close to what it looks like to me, only the dark areas are more black, actually everything is darker.
I captured with setting monitor brightness down to 5 from 78(close to 75 (default)), also brightness used in my previous pictures.


----------



## majnu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xypleth*
> 
> I don't know how everyone is taking their bleeding pictures and with what settings, can you tell me what should I better use? Well the uniformity more obvious, though, no matter what. But it's a whole lot more visible on camera, than with eyes.


You try and best match what your eyes see vs the camera by messing with exposure, iso, f/stop etc.


----------



## Xypleth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majnu*
> 
> You try and best match what your eyes see vs the camera by messing with exposure, f/stop etc.


Well the last one I made is quite close (http://cdn.overclock.net/4/42/900x900px-LL-4274415e_20160203_210900_HDR.jpeg), one stop shutter speed lower it looked too dark, and this one looks too bright. This one I showed the very first, looks a bit too dark from what I can see http://cdn.overclock.net/b/b8/900x900px-LL-b8a4ef6f_20160203_011643_HDR.jpeg

So, please, could anyone help me with this? Should I return it? It's bothering me a bit. But what I'm interested in is panel quality that it is from near perfect to average. I do not want to keep a panel that looks worse than average, if you know what I mean. So the question is - is this worse than average?


----------



## HunterKen7

You answered your own question. It only matters if it bothers you. Try to exchange and get a better one. I can say for sure you can get one that looks better than that. Took me two tries.


----------



## Xypleth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HunterKen7*
> 
> You answered your own question. It only matters if it bothers you. Try to exchange and get a better one. I can say for sure you can get one that looks better than that. Took me two tries.


That's what I wanted to hear, thanks. It does bother me more or less, and if there is a way to get a better panel for my 600€, then I wish to get one.

I wonder if it's okay to just return the monitor I have, and then immediately order a new one from the same shop? Or will they get angry at me, or perhaps give me the same one back? Although, as far as I know they have to send it back to manufacturer for re-packaging, correct?


----------



## HunterKen7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xypleth*
> 
> That's what I wanted to hear, thanks. It does bother me more or less, and if there is a way to get a better panel for my 600€, then I wish to get one.
> 
> I wonder if it's okay to just return the monitor I have, and then immediately order a new one from the same shop? Or will they get angry at me, or perhaps give me the same one back? Although, as far as I know they have to send it back to manufacturer for re-packaging, correct?


I did everything through Amazon Prime, so it was super simple. I can't comment on your stores policy.

If you go back a ways in this thread someone returned a monitor that had issues. Someone else complained about similar issues a few days later on their monitor. Turns out, that person got the other guys return as a new monitor! It was insane. They just packaged it up and sold it new. So yeah, be careful.


----------



## Peanuts4

Oops ignore.


----------



## Peanuts4

So I've had 2 of these monitors now, I don't know if it's the coating or the type of light they use, or my eyes. But does anyone else when staring at their screen and maybe a background does it feel like this monitor like has some sort of flicker to it? Not an interrupting on and off flicker just like a light flicker. I still am having a hard time getting used to this monitor and it's been like a month or two now.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HunterKen7*
> 
> That bleed is a bit much. I had a Dell with pretty much that same amount across the whole width of the bottom. I got a replacement from Amazon that had Zero bleed on the bottom. It has just a tiny bit on the bottom right corner. If it bothers you in normal day to day operation, then RMA/replace. It should not have that.


I've had 2 now and I see the blb blue light at the bottom on both. The more tan pressure marks on the sides look terrible, look back at the pictures I posted of mine I called them butt marks but were way smaller. I honestly find these monitors very hard to look at, I've spen a lot of time with these monitors now and I dunno something about how white looks. I like G-sync, I tested it off and just used ULMB, and couldn't tell the difference. With both off gaming isn't is accurate unfortunately. If it was the same I would outright return this. Honestly I think we're getting gouged by the manufacturers with soso quality panels and manufacturing with expensive G-sync chips.

Anyone looking at this thread for gaming especially FPS reasons I would say find yourself a 1080p 24" monitor with G-sync. You'll save money and you wont have constant eye strain. If anything that mimics G-sync/Freesync on the horizon I can only hope.


----------



## MLG420YOLO

Has anyone removed the anti-glare coating from their monitor or do we even know if the AG coating is removable? I really want to pick this up but feel like a glossy screen is a must on TN panels.


----------



## yellows

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peanuts4*
> 
> So I've had 2 of these monitors now, I don't know if it's the coating or the type of light they use, or my eyes. But does anyone else when staring at their screen and maybe a background does it feel like this monitor like has some sort of flicker to it? Not an interrupting on and off flicker just like a light flicker. I still am having a hard time getting used to this monitor and it's been like a month or two now.


It's the coating, it's quite hard (3H) and is diffusing the light coming from the panel as well as preventing reflections. I see it too especially on light content. It's a common Dell UltraSharp coating, so I'm a bit puzzled why it made it to a TN gaming monitor. Since the panel seems to be closely related to the one in PG278Q I guess they didn't want to change it from "something that sold good".

This is one of the reasons I'm not running this monitor at 120cd/m², but at 100.

Unless it looks like this on this image (save it to desktop and open outside of the browser):

vs_dark.png 2k .png file


The issue on the movie was caused by a defective DP on the GPU and showed on other monitors as well.

I'm not sure that anything can be done about it apart from trying to take the AG off, which is extremely dangerous, voids warranty and probably will lead to the monitor ageing very fast...
Quote:


> I've had 2 now and I see the blb blue light at the bottom on both. The more tan pressure marks on the sides look terrible, look back at the pictures I posted of mine I called them butt marks but were way smaller. I honestly find these monitors very hard to look at, I've spen a lot of time with these monitors now and I dunno something about how white looks. I like G-sync, I tested it off and just used ULMB, and couldn't tell the difference. With both off gaming isn't is accurate unfortunately. If it was the same I would outright return this. Honestly I think we're getting gouged by the manufacturers with soso quality panels and manufacturing with expensive G-sync chips.
> 
> Anyone looking at this thread for gaming especially FPS reasons I would say find yourself a 1080p 24" monitor with G-sync. You'll save money and you wont have constant eye strain. If anything that mimics G-sync/Freesync on the horizon I can only hope.


This is a good gaming monitor after the gamma is corrected with profiling/ReShade, but not a good work monitor. I'd go with the AHVA-based models, but their quality control and excessive BLB/glow just put me off more than this coating









I tested newer BenQ TN 24" monitors with G-SYNC as well and they have their own set of problems, colour reproduction and viewing angles (which were worse than this 27" TN) being the main ones.


----------



## PCM2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yellows*
> 
> It's the coating, it's quite hard (3H) and is diffusing the light coming from the panel as well as preventing reflections. I see it too especially on light content. It's a common Dell UltraSharp coating, so I'm a bit puzzled why it made it to a TN gaming monitor. Since the panel seems to be closely related to the one in PG278Q I guess they didn't want to change it from "something that sold good".


Two things:

1) '3H' is a measure of hardness and does not indicate the haze value of the panel nor indicate how smooth its surface texture is. Even the lightest matte surfaces and many glossy surfaces are 3H.

2) Most modern Dell UltraSharps use a light matte screen surface now. All with 2560 x 1440 or higher resolution with a matte surface, for example.


----------



## yellows

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCM2*
> 
> Two things:
> 
> 1) '3H' is a measure of hardness and does not indicate the haze value of the panel nor indicate how smooth its surface texture is. Even the lightest matte surfaces and many glossy surfaces are 3H.
> 
> 2) Most modern Dell UltraSharps use a light matte screen surface now. So actually, it is not at all typical of a modern UltraSharp but rather a more grainy affair.


On 1) I agree after a bit of research, thanks for correcting me









On the second point it depends on how you define a "modern UltraSharp". I have a U2412M sitting side-by-side with this S2716DG and the coating is very similar if not identical









Is there a way to measure and quantify haze?


----------



## PCM2

I have a rather fast-moving interpretation of 'modern'. Anything released in the last few years







. The U2412M has a significantly grainier screen surface than any UltraSharp currently available. The Full HD models and to a slightly lesser extent 1920 x 1200 are worse in that respect than higher resolution models, but still superior the the S27DG and U2412M by some margin.

Haze value is sometimes specified for particular panels, but it only gives you an indication of the level of diffusion. Screen surfaces have different layering structures and textures regardless of this. You can have some fairly low haze surfaces that look grainy and vice-versa.


----------



## majnu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xypleth*
> 
> Well the last one I made is quite close (http://cdn.overclock.net/4/42/900x900px-LL-4274415e_20160203_210900_HDR.jpeg), one stop shutter speed lower it looked too dark, and this one looks too bright. This one I showed the very first, looks a bit too dark from what I can see http://cdn.overclock.net/b/b8/900x900px-LL-b8a4ef6f_20160203_011643_HDR.jpeg


If that is from eye level then it's not a good example unfortunately.

For future reference people should follow this and make their own decision whether a monitor is worth RMA'ing


----------



## ToKuten

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peanuts4*
> 
> So I've had 2 of these monitors now, I don't know if it's the coating or the type of light they use, or my eyes. But does anyone else when staring at their screen and maybe a background does it feel like this monitor like has some sort of flicker to it? Not an interrupting on and off flicker just like a light flicker. I still am having a hard time getting used to this monitor and it's been like a month or two now.
> I've had 2 now and I see the blb blue light at the bottom on both. The more tan pressure marks on the sides look terrible, look back at the pictures I posted of mine I called them butt marks but were way smaller. I honestly find these monitors very hard to look at, I've spen a lot of time with these monitors now and I dunno something about how white looks. I like G-sync, I tested it off and just used ULMB, and couldn't tell the difference. With both off gaming isn't is accurate unfortunately. If it was the same I would outright return this. Honestly I think we're getting gouged by the manufacturers with soso quality panels and manufacturing with expensive G-sync chips.
> 
> Anyone looking at this thread for gaming especially FPS reasons I would say find yourself a 1080p 24" monitor with G-sync. You'll save money and you wont have constant eye strain. If anything that mimics G-sync/Freesync on the horizon I can only hope.


I work most of a time or play on dark environment, I had eye strain after few hours on white background (word, browser) until, i use yellow's ICC and set brightness to 20 and contrast to 50. The other option was to enable ulmb.
With a excessive lighting (brightness >= 30.), my monitor affected my eyes and causing headache.
For gaming, it was just amazing, but ONLY for that !
I don t know the reason after some games or reboot, i must set icc profile again, that's annoying.
Also, i bought this dell to avoid any issue, maybe i will give a try on acer xb271hu.


----------



## majnu

@yellows

Try creating a 3d lut from displaycal but change the rendering intent and 3d lut size.

Perceptual gives the best colours and in darker areas clouds and light haze has less banding with 32x32x32 3d lut size whilst

Absolute colorimetric white point scaling (default) had less vivid colours. These are just my observations.

Like to hear yours.

@Mads since you like trying profiles I will make this available to you, just send me a PM so you can try it out.


----------



## falcon26

I'm still debating getting this monitor. I currently have the Dell U2715H which is a beautiful IPS monitor. Do you notice a big difference in color quality on this monitor since its only a 6 bit TN panel vs a full 8 bit IPS panel?


----------



## majnu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *falcon26*
> 
> I'm still debating getting this monitor. I currently have the Dell U2715H which is a beautiful IPS monitor. Do you notice a big difference in color quality on this monitor since its only a 6 bit TN panel vs a full 8 bit IPS panel?


This is a 16.7m (8-bit) panel


----------



## falcon26

OH nice. I didn't know that TN panels even came with 8 bit. Well then I may be getting this with my tax refund. Really on the fence about it. The U2715H I have now is beautiful for colors and great at gaming at 60HZ. Just not sure if 144HZ is worth it. I really only play 1 or 2 games. BF4 and some H1Z1 oh and Skyrim.....


----------



## PCM2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *falcon26*
> 
> OH nice. I didn't know that TN panels even came with 8 bit. Well then I may be getting this with my tax refund.....


The bit depth makes very little difference in practice. Gets rid of a bit of dithering, reduces banding somewhat in certain situations but really has limited effect on the overall 'TN' characteristics. The viewing angle weaknesses, grainier matte screen surface and poorer default image setup (correctable by ICC profile) are much more noticeable than this. You will not have the same level of clarity nor consistent richness of colours that you enjoy on the U2715H. But this is something you need to weigh up against the vastly superior responsiveness and gaming-oriented features like G-SYNC on the Dell. You may well enjoy the S2716DG even after accounting for these weaknesses, so you might as well give it a try.


----------



## falcon26

Wait so the anti glare coating on the 144HZ monitor is more than on the U2715H? One thing I hate is when there is too much anti glare coating. I thought TN panels really didn't use that.


----------



## PCM2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *falcon26*
> 
> Wait so the anti glare coating on the 144HZ monitor is more than on the U2715H? One thing I hate is when there is too much anti glare coating. I thought TN panels really didn't use that.


I'd advise taking a gander at my review of the ASUS PG278Q which uses a similar panel with the same screen surface, if you haven't already. It is certainly an issue with these models and probably the one thing I would change if I could pick something.


----------



## Xypleth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majnu*
> 
> If that is from eye level then it's not a good example unfortunately.
> 
> For future reference people should follow this and make their own decision whether a monitor is worth RMA'ing


Thanks for clarifying. Unfortunately I am going to have to go through replacing the monitor, It's pretty noticeable. But it seems to be getting worse, or maybe I'm just noticing it more. On grey images the curved damage/bleed effect greatly decreases the comfort using this monitor, if I have to edit a picture, I can't be sure if that is defect in picture unless I move the Image around.


----------



## falcon26

AW OK I just looked at your review. Yeah I think I will stick with my U2715H. I really like the anti glare coating on it. It is the perfect amount IMO.


----------



## Darylrese

Just a reminder for those who are thinking about buying this monitor....i did a full unboxing and review on it on day of release.

Mine is still going strong, love it except from the pixel inversion and grainy coating. If it had glossy and less pixel inversion it would be PERFECT. Would love to see someone mod this monitor and turn it glossy!


----------



## Klocek001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> Just a reminder for those who are thinking about buying this monitor....i did a full unboxing and review on it on day of release.
> 
> Mine is still going strong, love it except from the pixel inversion and grainy coating. If it had glossy and less pixel inversion it would be PERFECT. Would love to see someone mod this monitor and turn it glossy!


how do you test pixel inversion again?
I haven't noticed anything wierd on mine since I bought it a month ago.


----------



## Darylrese

I wouldnt bother for testing. Its VERY obvious on mine when playing COD, Starwars Battlefront and other games that display fast moving images.

Its worst when the screen shakes, vertical lines everywhere! Also noticed minor flickering on loading screens which doesn't appear on other monitors i have used. Overall great though.


----------



## PCM2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> I wouldnt bother for testing. Its VERY obvious on mine when playing COD, Starwars Battlefront and other games that display fast moving images.
> 
> Its worst when the screen shakes, vertical lines everywhere! Also noticed minor flickering on loading screens which doesn't appear on other monitors i have used. Overall great though.


I'm glad to see you're still really happy with the screen overall. No monitor is perfect, so there are always going to be some compromises along the way.


----------



## Klocek001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> I wouldnt bother for testing. Its VERY obvious on mine when playing COD, Starwars Battlefront and other games that display fast moving images.
> 
> Its worst when the screen shakes, vertical lines everywhere! Also noticed minor flickering on loading screens which doesn't appear on other monitors i have used. Overall great though.


IDK,never saw that on mine.


----------



## wizardbro

My Icc profiles keeps turning off after I Windows+L and come back after a while. Color management says the icc profile is still applied when its clearly not. I have to uncheck and check the apply icc profile checkbox to get it to work again. Anyone have this problem?


----------



## yellows

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wizardbro*
> 
> My Icc profiles keeps turning off after I Windows+L and come back after a while. Color management says the icc profile is still applied when its clearly not. I have to uncheck and check the apply icc profile checkbox to get it to work again. Anyone have this problem?


Newest DisplayCAL has a tray program called 'Calibration Loader' that will keep applying calibration after it gets changed for whatever reason. This is a common problem


----------



## yellows

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCM2*
> 
> I have a rather fast-moving interpretation of 'modern'. Anything released in the last few years
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . The U2412M has a significantly grainier screen surface than any UltraSharp currently available. The Full HD models and to a slightly lesser extent 1920 x 1200 are worse in that respect than higher resolution models, but still superior the the S27DG and U2412M by some margin.
> 
> Haze value is sometimes specified for particular panels, but it only gives you an indication of the level of diffusion. Screen surfaces have different layering structures and textures regardless of this. You can have some fairly low haze surfaces that look grainy and vice-versa.


I see, thanks for the explanation.


----------



## wizardbro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yellows*
> 
> Newest DisplayCAL has a tray program called 'Calibration Loader' that will keep applying calibration after it gets changed for whatever reason. This is a common problem


Thanks, going to try it out.


----------



## yellows

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majnu*
> 
> @yellows
> 
> Try creating a 3d lut from displaycal but change the rendering intent and 3d lut size.
> 
> Perceptual gives the best colours and in darker areas clouds and light haze has less banding with 32x32x32 3d lut size whilst
> 
> Absolute colorimetric white point scaling (default) had less vivid colours. These are just my observations.
> 
> Like to hear yours.


I did as you suggested, but I found it a bit hard to Alt-Tab from a full-screen game to just change the .png used... So I rewrote the shader a bit









My version expects 2 .pngs instead of 1:

ColorLookupTable32.png - 1024x32 pixels - 32x32x32 setting in DisplayCAL
ColorLookupTable64.png - 4096x64 pixels - 64x64x64 setting in DisplayCAL
This version of CLUT starts in the off state, you trigger the 32px one with Insert and 64px with Home buttons. They are not exclusive, so be careful not to trigger them both at the same time or you'll get a very dark image! No warranty, 5min hackjob, etc.









clut_double_test.zip 695k .zip file
 - modified version of CLUT from DisplayCAL for ReShade

This file contains my CLUTs with Perceptual Rendering intent, Gamma 2.2 Tone curve. They were generated from a 10h overnight run.

S2716DG12016-02-0302-26D65002.2SXYZLUTMTX.zip 1479k .zip file
 - profile from which the LUT was generated, 20 brightness, 70 contrast, 98/99/96 RGB

I found that the 32px version indeed generated less layers of banding, but the bands themselves were way sharper than the 64px equivalent. It seems to be a matter of precision, as expected. A good test for that seemed to be the options menu in Heroes of the Storm which has many shades of blue/purple in the background.

The perceptual intent indeed looks nicer, but I'll stick to the 64px


----------



## wizardbro

Are there any downsides to plugging mouse and keyb to the monitor? Any increased lag?
I mean, the signal is going through an extra thing now, instead of connecting straight to the pc, it would be pretty awesome if there were no downsides.


----------



## Nukemaster

I have seen some hubs that had a noticeable impact(it cut the polling rate too and this is the primary think I noticed.), while others are not noticeable to me.
I am sure it is all noticeable to some users and test equipment will see it for sure.


----------



## Malinkadink

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wizardbro*
> 
> Are there any downsides to plugging mouse and keyb to the monitor? Any increased lag?
> I mean, the signal is going through an extra thing now, instead of connecting straight to the pc, it would be pretty awesome if there were no downsides.


Some motherboards have dedicated usb ports that try to cut down on as much latency as possible, if your board doesn't have such ports use whatever usb is available directly on the mobo. I wouldn't plug in a mouse/kb to a monitor and have the upstream take it to the mobo, without a doubt there will be some added latency, how much i don't know but i rather avoid it entirely. Use the monitor usb ports for thumb drives or charging external devices or to power something like bias lighting on the back of the monitor etc.

EDIT: On that note i'm fairly interested in this model, i'm a little worried about the matte coating, and wonder how easy it would be to peel off. The VG248QE i did was painless and really made a huge difference in picture quality. Assuming i got a good panel and let it burn in for a month or two to make sure it was all good i would probably attempt to remove the coating. As nice as IPS screens are the glow really kills them for me. Gonna ponder on the idea a little longer.


----------



## Malinkadink

Apologies for the double post, but for those who own the monitor and are running it at 144hz with OD set to normal, is the overshoot noticeable at all? Looking at TFT's review i see that the monitor has the highest overshoot with whites, not sure how noticeable it really would be in practice.


----------



## wizardbro

I've plugged in my g400 to the monitor, with the upstream cable and I don't really notice any lag. mouserate.exe shows my mouse going up to 1000hz. Are there any programs to test mouse lag?

Anyways, there's a really annoying issue I have with the monitor right now. Monitor nevers come out of idle with deep sleep enabled, with it off it comes alive instantly with mouse movement, but then it flickers a couple of times, more like it turns on and off a couple of times and all my windows would move back to the primary screen. This happens every time it comes out of idle (windows+L). Wonder if it's because my secondary screen is a different solution and refresh rate.

Edit: Ok, yeah I unplugged the second monitor and that doesn't happen anymore. Do I have to match resolution and refresh rate on both monitors to get it to act normal? My second monitor is only 60hz.


----------



## majnu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yellows*
> 
> I did as you suggested, but I found it a bit hard to Alt-Tab from a full-screen game to just change the .png used... So I rewrote the shader a bit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My version expects 2 .pngs instead of 1:
> 
> ColorLookupTable32.png - 1024x32 pixels - 32x32x32 setting in DisplayCAL
> ColorLookupTable64.png - 4096x64 pixels - 64x64x64 setting in DisplayCAL
> This version of CLUT starts in the off state, you trigger the 32px one with Insert and 64px with Home buttons. They are not exclusive, so be careful not to trigger them both at the same time or you'll get a very dark image! No warranty, 5min hackjob, etc.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> clut_double_test.zip 695k .zip file
> - modified version of CLUT from DisplayCAL for ReShade
> 
> This file contains my CLUTs with Perceptual Rendering intent, Gamma 2.2 Tone curve. They were generated from a 10h overnight run.
> 
> S2716DG12016-02-0302-26D65002.2SXYZLUTMTX.zip 1479k .zip file
> - profile from which the LUT was generated, 20 brightness, 70 contrast, 98/99/96 RGB
> 
> I found that the 32px version indeed generated less layers of banding, but the bands themselves were way sharper than the 64px equivalent. It seems to be a matter of precision, as expected. A good test for that seemed to be the options menu in Heroes of the Storm which has many shades of blue/purple in the background.
> 
> The perceptual intent indeed looks nicer, but I'll stick to the 64px


cleaver way of doing it. I was just talking screenshots, creating a new 3dlut and and comparing screenshots.

The banding for me is still there in dark areas but just has fewer layers.

To get a profile with high contrast ratio and low black luminance I had to move the colorimeter off centre from the screen but was told that placing it on the center is standard so I just stuck with that..
Quote:


> Mads1 try this new profile and let me know if it is better.
> 
> 100cdm2
> 
> https://drive.google.com/folderview?id=0B5cNNyJqRoXXLXFBRllNZ3VNQm8&usp=sharing


Mads I have included a version 2 of the 3D LUT in this folder. It uses a different rendering intent which I think looks better and whilst it does not eliminate banding it does smooth it out.


----------



## ToKuten

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Malinkadink*
> 
> Apologies for the double post, but for those who own the monitor and are running it at 144hz with OD set to normal, is the overshoot noticeable at all? Looking at TFT's review i see that the monitor has the highest overshoot with whites, not sure how noticeable it really would be in practice.


Default settings of the screen is :
Brightness 75
Contrast 75
You will be unable to tolerate light on white background.
The level of discomfort will depend on the sensitivity of your eyes by bright lights. Most people will reduce the brightness to 30 others to 20.
I Had to set Brightness 20 Contrast 50 with Yellow's ICC profiles for avoiding eye strain when working with word or browsing on web.


----------



## Xypleth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ToKuten*
> 
> Default settings of the screen is :
> Brightness 75
> Contrast 75
> You will be unable to tolerate light on white background.
> The level of discomfort will depend on the sensitivity of your eyes by bright lights. Most people will reduce the brightness to 30 others to 20.
> I Had to set Brightness 20 Contrast 50 with Yellow's ICC profiles for avoiding eye strain when working with word or browsing on web.


Damn I'm always using brightness settings close to maximum, with this dell I used 77-85. It feels like my eyes are straining more with lower brightness settings. That's a bit weird.


----------



## ToKuten

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xypleth*
> 
> Damn I'm always using brightness settings close to maximum, with this dell I used 77-85. It feels like my eyes are straining more with lower brightness settings. That's a bit weird.


Read this tutorial, may help you to understand








http://www.eizo.com/library/basics/eyestrain/


----------



## Peanuts4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCM2*
> 
> Two things:
> 
> 1) '3H' is a measure of hardness and does not indicate the haze value of the panel nor indicate how smooth its surface texture is. Even the lightest matte surfaces and many glossy surfaces are 3H.
> 
> 2) Most modern Dell UltraSharps use a light matte screen surface now. All with 2560 x 1440 or higher resolution with a matte surface, for example.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCM2*
> 
> I'd advise taking a gander at my review of the ASUS PG278Q which uses a similar panel with the same screen surface, if you haven't already. It is certainly an issue with these models and probably the one thing I would change if I could pick something.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCM2*
> 
> Two things:
> 
> 1) '3H' is a measure of hardness and does not indicate the haze value of the panel nor indicate how smooth its surface texture is. Even the lightest matte surfaces and many glossy surfaces are 3H.
> 
> 2) Most modern Dell UltraSharps use a light matte screen surface now. All with 2560 x 1440 or higher resolution with a matte surface, for example.


So Dell and Asus both use this disastrous headache causing coating? I do like G-sync don't get me wrong but I barely sit at my computer anymore. Honestly I think I'd go for a 24" 1080p with G-sync if I could w/out this like whatever wrong with the whites.

*Do you guys feel like staring at the screen on white or light grey like this text area is like cloudy but not cloudy? Sort of an optical illusion. Like it's perfectly smooth but maybe how the light comes through? The only time I really like this monitor is playing helldivers where there a lot of colors not white.

Only my phone I have it set to 0 brightness and I use a filter, my eyes are very sensitive to white/blue light whatever so this monitor is not a lot of fun. Honestly I feel like the colors are washed out by the brightness in everyone's icc profiles that I have tried. I know TN monitors aren't known for their color reproduction but I feel like my 9 year old HP w2207 displays them better in some cases because they aren't being just washed out. Makes me really wonder what the heck is going on in the monitor industry with these crappy panels they can get away selling for $800.


----------



## PCM2

The screen surface is part of the panel and not something Dell or ASUS are applying. It's the same surface used on the 24" TN G-SYNC options (all current 144Hz TN panels) too. And yes I agree, it is obtrusive and loathsome.


----------



## Nukemaster

Customers have simply learned and accepted less over the years.

Most LED's made it harder to get past sRBG(not like that matters because it is the standard). TW polarizers(reduce or even fully remove glow) for IPS screens are all but a memory now. Panels use more and more overdrive to get higher rated speeds at the cost of image artifacts and gaming monitors come with "gaming" presets that look awful to my eyes.

An important thing to know is that people are kind of resistant to change. so even if your old monitor was over-saturated(thus less washed out looking even if it was less accurate), you will see it as "better". With some time, you may adjust to a different monitor, but since no 2 are exactly the same, you will almost always have some reservations.

Even the VA panel I like so much may look awful to some users(since it is AdobeRGB and not sRGB the colors are actually too vibrant in many cases when used with srgb color space programs[that is about everything outside of photo editing]). My VA also had a rather grainy looking coating that never bothered me(at normal distance)


----------



## Iching

Did anyone tried to exchange the monitor because of the dead pixel/pixels? I found a small black one and I don't want to have to be looking since I paid over $500 for this monitor. I own few 30 inch Dell monitors and they've been perfect since day one (2009).


----------



## ToKuten

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCM2*
> 
> The screen surface is part of the panel and not something Dell or ASUS are applying. It's the same surface used on the 24" TN G-SYNC options (all current 144Hz TN panels) too. And yes I agree, it is obtrusive and loathsome.


What about the Acer XB271HU ?


----------



## ToKuten

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Iching*
> 
> Did anyone tried to exchange the monitor because of the dead pixel/pixels? I found a small black one and I don't want to have to be looking since I paid over $500 for this monitor. I own few 30 inch Dell monitors and they've been perfect since day one (2009).


[

Do you want to exchange to dell or you reseller ?


----------



## PCM2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ToKuten*
> 
> What about the Acer XB271HU ?


It has a significantly lighter and less grainy screen surface.


----------



## Iching

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ToKuten*
> 
> [
> 
> Do you want to exchange to dell or you reseller ?


It will probably have to be Dell since it might be easier. I bought the monitor from Adorama and still have 3 days to exchange it. What do you think?

Dell says dark pixels are absolutely fine???

http://www.dell.com/learn/us/en/19/campaigns/dell-premium-panel-guarantee


----------



## yellows

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peanuts4*
> 
> Only my phone I have it set to 0 brightness and I use a filter, my eyes are very sensitive to white/blue light whatever so this monitor is not a lot of fun. Honestly I feel like the colors are washed out by the brightness in everyone's icc profiles that I have tried. I know TN monitors aren't known for their color reproduction but I feel like my 9 year old HP w2207 displays them better in some cases because they aren't being just washed out. Makes me really wonder what the heck is going on in the monitor industry with these crappy panels they can get away selling for $800.


It sounds like your profile is not getting applied. There is a huge difference between applied and not applied that should be visible immediately since the gamma changes dramatically. You can try the Calibration Loader from DisplayCAL to load the ICM instead of using Windows' built-in mechanisms. It also allows you to switch calibration on-off very fast.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nukemaster*
> 
> Customers have simply learned and accepted less over the years.
> 
> Most LED's made it harder to get past sRBG(not like that matters because it is the standard). TW polarizers(reduce or even fully remove glow) for IPS screens are all but a memory now. Panels use more and more overdrive to get higher rated speeds at the cost of image artifacts and gaming monitors come with "gaming" presets that look awful to my eyes.
> 
> An important thing to know is that people are kind of resistant to change. so even if your old monitor was over-saturated(thus less washed out looking even if it was less accurate), you will see it as "better". With some time, you may adjust to a different monitor, but since no 2 are exactly the same, you will almost always have some reservations.
> 
> Even the VA panel I like so much may look awful to some users(since it is AdobeRGB and not sRGB the colors are actually too vibrant in many cases when used with srgb color space programs[that is about everything outside of photo editing]). My VA also had a rather grainy looking coating that never bothered me(at normal distance)


Didn't TW polarizers introduce discolouring as well? I've never seen one myself, but I've read about magenta tint in the corners when one was applied.

On a side note: I've decided to give XB271HU (27" AHVA "IPS" 144/165Hz) one last try. As I wrote before, this Dell is a terrific gaming screen, but requires quite a bit of work to get it right (calibration, ReShade in games). But for work the coating is killing me, I tried to fight it with making my UI darker, but I can't change everything. I need a screen that fits both uses


----------



## yellows

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majnu*
> 
> To get a profile with high contrast ratio and low black luminance I had to move the colorimeter off centre from the screen but was told that placing it on the center is standard so I just stuck with that..
> Mads I have included a version 2 of the 3D LUT in this folder. It uses a different rendering intent which I think looks better and whilst it does not eliminate banding it does smooth it out.


How are you then checking the black luminance? With the colorimeter in the centre or where you performed calibration? Every software I used indicated to place it in the centre, and I think the entire maths might be based around that assumption.


----------



## majnu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yellows*
> 
> How are you then checking the black luminance? With the colorimeter in the centre or where you performed calibration? Every software I used indicated to place it in the centre, and I think the entire maths might be based around that assumption.


I go by the standard and place it in the middle. It's why I think your panel's uniformity is better. I asked on AVS too and for contact mode they also said leave it in the middle.


----------



## ToKuten

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Iching*
> 
> It will probably have to be Dell since it might be easier. I bought the monitor from Adorama and still have 3 days to exchange it. What do you think?
> 
> Dell says dark pixels are absolutely fine???
> 
> http://www.dell.com/learn/us/en/19/campaigns/dell-premium-panel-guarantee


Dell premium is available for UltraSharp, Professional and Alienware monitors .
Not sure about dell-s2716dg if not you can return it to your reseller.

I will forward you to this beautiful picture from majnu,


----------



## Iching

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ToKuten*
> 
> Dell premium is available for UltraSharp, Professional and Alienware monitors .
> Not sure about dell-s2716dg if not you can return it to your reseller.
> 
> I will forward you to this beautiful picture from majnu,


Haha. It doesn't bother me but between the small dead pixel and buzzying sound at low brigthness. I'm not sure.


----------



## yellows

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yellows*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Peanuts4*
> 
> Only my phone I have it set to 0 brightness and I use a filter, my eyes are very sensitive to white/blue light whatever so this monitor is not a lot of fun. Honestly I feel like the colors are washed out by the brightness in everyone's icc profiles that I have tried. I know TN monitors aren't known for their color reproduction but I feel like my 9 year old HP w2207 displays them better in some cases because they aren't being just washed out. Makes me really wonder what the heck is going on in the monitor industry with these crappy panels they can get away selling for $800.
> 
> 
> 
> It sounds like your profile is not getting applied. There is a huge difference between applied and not applied that should be visible immediately since the gamma changes dramatically. You can try the Calibration Loader from DisplayCAL to load the ICM instead of using Windows' built-in mechanisms. It also allows you to switch calibration on-off very fast.
Click to expand...

I might have been incorrect in that. After calibrating my XB271 and putting it side-by-side with the Dell in clone mode I'm able to confirm this. Colours are washed out even with gamma corrections from a profile. When I reset the video LUT it gets *horrible*. Also the difference between AG coating is like day and night. I find it hard to look at the Dell now...

On the other hand the TN-based monitor retains it's strengths in response time and lack of BLB, which seems to be getting much worse and very fast at that.... After adjusting viewing position for the Acer to mitigate the IPS glow it's on-par at gaming quality, at least for the slow-paced games I tested so far, while being better when any bright content is displayed.


----------



## Malinkadink

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yellows*
> 
> I might have been incorrect in that. After calibrating my XB271 and putting it side-by-side with the Dell in clone mode I'm able to confirm this. Colours are washed out even with gamma corrections from a profile. When I reset the video LUT it gets *horrible*. Also the difference between AG coating is like day and night. I find it hard to look at the Dell now...
> 
> On the other hand the TN-based monitor retains it's strengths in response time and lack of BLB, which seems to be getting much worse and very fast at that.... After adjusting viewing position for the Acer to mitigate the IPS glow it's on-par at gaming quality, at least for the slow-paced games I tested so far, while being better when any bright content is displayed.


Unless you have a monitor like the XB271HU next to the Dell i think you'd find that the dell was plenty adequate as well as lacking glow, if you didn't have an IPS with a lighter AG coating next to it to compare.


----------



## yellows

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Malinkadink*
> 
> Unless you have a monitor like the XB271HU next to the Dell i think you'd find that the dell was plenty adequate as well as lacking glow, if you didn't have an IPS with a lighter AG coating next to it to compare.


I do not agree, I've been using a normal AG TN BenQ along with a normal AG IPS Dell for a long time. As a second screen the Dell was adequate, but S2716DG's higher PPI makes the effect worse. I'm also using light AG monitors at work and unfortunately can tell the difference instantly. I really, really tried to get used to the Dell, but I just can't. It's probably the same effect as high-PPI vs. low-PPI or 60Hz vs 120+Hz.

I'm also way more sensitive to monitor flaws after spending so much time calibrating, adjusting and fiddling with different types. This is not a good thing :|

As for BLB I managed to fix it, hopefully permanently, by removing the case and the frame. So far I find that the Acer after my "modification" is superior for my uses.


----------



## Malinkadink

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yellows*
> 
> I do not agree, I've been using a normal AG TN BenQ along with a normal AG IPS Dell for a long time. As a second screen the Dell was adequate, but S2716DG's higher PPI makes the effect worse. I'm also using light AG monitors at work and unfortunately can tell the difference instantly. I really, really tried to get used to the Dell, but I just can't. It's probably the same effect as high-PPI vs. low-PPI or 60Hz vs 120+Hz.
> 
> I'm also way more sensitive to monitor flaws after spending so much time calibrating, adjusting and fiddling with different types. This is not a good thing :|
> 
> As for BLB I managed to fix it, hopefully permanently, by removing the case and the frame. So far I find that the Acer after my "modification" is superior for my uses.


Well if you had the courage to do all that to the acer you could also go ahead and remove the AG coating on the dell too







I went ahead and bought the dell for $530 and should get it next week, best price i've seen for it so far. If the monitor i get checks out with no bleed or pixel problems and the uniformity is to my liking then after a some months of use i'll see how i feel about the AG coating, if it ends up bothering me i'll see about removing it like i did with my vg248qe.


----------



## yellows

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Malinkadink*
> 
> Well if you had the courage to do all that to the acer you could also go ahead and remove the AG coating on the dell too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I went ahead and bought the dell for $530 and should get it next week, best price i've seen for it so far. If the monitor i get checks out with no bleed or pixel problems and the uniformity is to my liking then after a some months of use i'll see how i feel about the AG coating, if it ends up bothering me i'll see about removing it like i did with my vg248qe.


Hah, I think that removing the coating is on a different level than unscrewing 12 screws









I'm not sure I would attempt it in the first place, since we're not sure that it even can be done. They might have used a water-based method of application at the factory or not... Another thing is that taking the monitor apart is reversible, while the coating affair not really









I hope you enjoy this monitor. It really is a step-up from a typical TN


----------



## majnu

Thought I would consolidate all the profiles that I have created and kept into one post.

Dell S2716DG 100cdm2/D65/Gamma 2.2 Version Final
https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B5cNNyJqRoXXakZqNy1QZHIxSzA

Dell S2716DG 100cdm2/D65/Gamma 2.2 Version 1
https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B5cNNyJqRoXXLXFBRllNZ3VNQm8

Dell S2716DG 120cdm2/D6500 version Final
https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B5cNNyJqRoXXMUtmTDNMd1VYTVU

Dell S2716DG 120cdm2/D6500 version 1
https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B5cNNyJqRoXXLVdmeEZaRlhvZmc


----------



## ToKuten

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majnu*
> 
> Thought I would consolidate all the profiles that I have created and kept into one post.
> 
> Dell S2716DG 100cdm2/D65/Gamma 2.2 Version Final
> https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B5cNNyJqRoXXakZqNy1QZHIxSzA
> 
> Dell S2716DG 100cdm2/D65/Gamma 2.2 Version 1
> https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B5cNNyJqRoXXLXFBRllNZ3VNQm8
> 
> Dell S2716DG 120cdm2/D6500 version Final
> https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B5cNNyJqRoXXMUtmTDNMd1VYTVU
> 
> Dell S2716DG 120cdm2/D6500 version 1
> https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B5cNNyJqRoXXLVdmeEZaRlhvZmc


Very nice work, much appreciate your help for the DELL community !


----------



## majnu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ToKuten*
> 
> Very nice work, much appreciate your help for the DELL community !


no problem









@yellows do you know how to use the colour correction 3d LUT in conjunction with Sweetfx & Reshade combination?


----------



## yellows

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majnu*
> 
> @yellows do you know how to use the colour correction 3d LUT in conjunction with Sweetfx & Reshade combination?


Yeah. I'm not using the entire ReShade suite, but this version. It just copies the right .DLL based on the API used. It detects some games, but doesn't detect others.

After it's "installed" I just copy the files generated by DisplayCAL overwriting everything. You can delete the Sweet.fx file and SweetFX directory after that since they're not needed in the target game's directory.


----------



## majnu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yellows*
> 
> Yeah. I'm not using the entire ReShade suite, but this version. It just copies the right .DLL based on the API used. It detects some games, but doesn't detect others.
> 
> After it's "installed" I just copy the files generated by DisplayCAL overwriting everything. You can delete the Sweet.fx file and SweetFX directory after that since they're not needed in the target game's directory.


where do the sweetfx profiles go though? I'm trying to get it to work with Battlefield 4.


----------



## yellows

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majnu*
> 
> where do the sweetfx profiles go though? I'm trying to get it to work with Battlefield 4.


I'm not familiar with BF4, but the ReShade .DLL should go where the game executable is located along with ReShade.fx, ColorLookupTable.fx and ColorLookupTable.png from DisplayCAL. SweetFX is not really needed just for the 3D LUT.


----------



## wizardbro

Really liking this monitor now with Yellow's .icc profile.
I can see some crt scanlines type thing on my screen sometimes during movement in games. Is this pixel inversion? It's the only thing bothering me now.


----------



## Malinkadink

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wizardbro*
> 
> Really liking this monitor now with Yellow's .icc profile.
> I can see some crt scanlines type thing on my screen sometimes during movement in games. Is this pixel inversion? It's the only thing bothering me now.


Vertical or horizontal scan lines? I know some have complained about some vertical lines appearing over white backdrops when theres a lot of movement.


----------



## Klocek001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ToKuten*
> 
> Dell premium is available for UltraSharp, Professional and Alienware monitors .
> Not sure about dell-s2716dg if not you can return it to your reseller.
> 
> I will forward you to this beautiful picture from majnu,


I'd insert "ask around if there are any units without any blb", you don't wanna go through 5 RMAs if 99% of screens do have blb.


----------



## Darylrese

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majnu*
> 
> Thought I would consolidate all the profiles that I have created and kept into one post.
> 
> Dell S2716DG 100cdm2/D65/Gamma 2.2 Version Final
> https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B5cNNyJqRoXXakZqNy1QZHIxSzA
> 
> Dell S2716DG 100cdm2/D65/Gamma 2.2 Version 1
> https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B5cNNyJqRoXXLXFBRllNZ3VNQm8
> 
> Dell S2716DG 120cdm2/D6500 version Final
> https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B5cNNyJqRoXXMUtmTDNMd1VYTVU
> 
> Dell S2716DG 120cdm2/D6500 version 1
> https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B5cNNyJqRoXXLVdmeEZaRlhvZmc


Which out of these is your favorite? I was using the first one and now switched to the 2016 version....both great man. It has reduced the banding i experienced before, although it is still there on some images.

Whats the difference with the last two profiles vs the top two?

+REP for your great work on this.


----------



## Darylrese

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wizardbro*
> 
> Really liking this monitor now with Yellow's .icc profile.
> I can see some crt scanlines type thing on my screen sometimes during movement in games. Is this pixel inversion? It's the only thing bothering me now.


Yep that's pixel inversion. Its my only negative point about this monitor.


----------



## sub0seals

I have a question,how much does all of this affect the average everyday user who just wants a good monitor to game on and watch movies who is not so anal with the 100% perfect picture etc? Is it so bad you can't enjoy movies on it? I play ghost recon phantoms pretty regular,and watch movies quite often,just seems their is not monitor in production without some flaws. Thanks for all the info on this topic you guys.


----------



## majnu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> Which out of these is your favorite? I was using the first one and now switched to the 2016 version....both great man. It has reduced the banding i experienced before, although it is still there on some images.
> 
> Whats the difference with the last two profiles vs the top two?
> 
> +REP for your great work on this.


The version 1's were the first ones I did and final versions are what I settled on. Now the monitor has been used for a few hundred hours it has naturally colour shifted so there is a need to re-do the calibration again. When I came to recalibrate there was a new version of Displaycalgui out also so I used that as there is no need to use colorsustaimer or cpk as it has a built in color loader.

I stick with 100cmd/2 for luminance as it is easy going on my eyes when I game at night. I also found out recently that the perceptual rendering intent looked much better in games therefore both 100cdm/2 3dlut folders have lut's based on this. I use 100cdm/2 final.


----------



## Darylrese

That's the one i'm using man, it looks good! Thanks for the explanation.

What OSD settings do you use with that one?


----------



## wizardbro

Anyone tried to fix the blb in the bottom right corner by loosening some screws?
It's a very minior issue, but was wondering if it's because there's too much pressure being applied down there.


----------



## ToKuten

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> Yep that's pixel inversion. Its my only negative point about this monitor.


Also I had colour banding on steam games.
Most replyed on this thread, it was normal. BUT i am playing on old LCD 17' and HAVEN'T this colour banding !








Waiting my new one.

EDIT: I was using ICC profile when colour banding came.


----------



## Darylrese

Well the banding is to be expected to a degree but the profile definitely makes a difference. With TFT Centrals profile, i had banding on my works webmail login screen but with the profiles posted in this forum i don't see it. I do still see it on some wallpapers and games though. Don't think theres a great deal you can do about it


----------



## ToKuten

I forgot to mention with my last s2716dg, got flickering in CS:GO loading screen.


----------



## Peanuts4

Well I think I've had enough. I'm going to try to get my money back, I'm expecting a 3rd monitor and I'm sick of the clutter. I've tried multiple icc profiles, basically the colors looks like crap for monitors built in 2015/2016. The white coating looks like trash and makes me hate looking at my monitor. Honestly in the last year I've used my computer less with this monitor than ever before. All of them have quite a bit of back light bleed, and from what I can see pressure spots on these monitors seems common as well. Honestly G-Sync is fantastic but these monitors are garbage for what you pay for. I'm not sure if BenQ uses the same coating as Dell and Asus but I hope not. I really think the way light gets difused through an AG monitor could be the issue. My glossy HP although reflective whites aren't so unnatural. Again I'm no pro, I'm sure lots of people can describe this better.


----------



## polynomialc

The whites on this screen are a bit bad, but benq is sub par monitor brand, they have insanely high amount of dead pixels per panel. last time i tried to buy benq had to take back 3 screens all with mulitple dead pixels, ended up with samsung s27a950d instead. the trade off for this screen is poor white for a great gaming experience. If you want good desktop usage you need ips. the color profiles also help this monitor quite a bit


----------



## Peanuts4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *polynomialc*
> 
> The whites on this screen are a bit bad, but benq is sub par monitor brand, they have insanely high amount of dead pixels per panel. last time i tried to buy benq had to take back 3 screens all with mulitple dead pixels, ended up with samsung s27a950d instead. the trade off for this screen is poor white for a great gaming experience. If you want good desktop usage you need ips. the color profiles also help this monitor quite a bit


I had opposite experience I returned 2 samsungs and kept 2 BenQ's but they were for an office environment not gaming. It looks like AOC is the only G-sync Glossy manufacturer right now that I found googleing anyway. I can say I'm a bit leery of AOC.


----------



## polynomialc

i was using glossy s27a950d for years, one of the best parts of this s2716dg is the fact thats its matte. huge plus. at night in totally dark room , glossy can give the illusion of better colors, but the reflective nature of the screen kills it for me.


----------



## Peanuts4

I'm not sure if this will do it but I'm gonna try to explain what I'm talking about. I took a picture of my 9 year old HP (glossy) and this Dell monitor. I just have facebook up and I certainly didn't take this in any real scientific way. But despite the way the pictures look the Dell I have set to brighter despite looking dimmer. So what I am trying to get across is looking at my dirty HP that's been on the floor for a cpl months is that the grey/white in Firefox looks static as in the whole thing looks the same. The dell the white/grey to me looks blotchy like it doesn't transfuse through the AG properly and sorta seems like a patchwork of dark and light white/grey.




I used a MotoG to take these pictures and one was facing the window and one was in correct position on my desk (dell). So sorry if the pics are crap just the way it is for a quick comparison. No idea if you guys will be able to see it in these pics.


----------



## majnu

Very hard to see blotchyness transpire in those pics. The White balance does look wrong in the Dell but then it could just be the camera pics. I just downloaded Mozilla and I get a nice bright even grey across the home page. At the bottom where you can see bookmarks, downloads etc is in a darker grey


----------



## ToKuten

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> Well the banding is to be expected to a degree but the profile definitely makes a difference. With TFT Centrals profile, i had banding on my works webmail login screen but with the profiles posted in this forum i don't see it. I do still see it on some wallpapers and games though. Don't think theres a great deal you can do about it


Well i have to edit my post since even with my old 17', Banding is still there, less maybe i had to set 100 brightness / 100 contrast and being close to my monitor. (1280x1024)
The issue could be steam's games and direct X.


----------



## Iching

I'm returning mine to Adorama and just ordered a new from Jet.com. It's going to be cheaper and dead pixel absolutely kills the resale value if I decide to sell it later on.


----------



## Xboxmember1978

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peanuts4*
> 
> I'm not sure if this will do it but I'm gonna try to explain what I'm talking about. I took a picture of my 9 year old HP (glossy) and this Dell monitor. I just have facebook up and I certainly didn't take this in any real scientific way. But despite the way the pictures look the Dell I have set to brighter despite looking dimmer. So what I am trying to get across is looking at my dirty HP that's been on the floor for a cpl months is that the grey/white in Firefox looks static as in the whole thing looks the same. The dell the white/grey to me looks blotchy like it doesn't transfuse through the AG properly and sorta seems like a patchwork of dark and light white/grey.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I used a MotoG to take these pictures and one was facing the window and one was in correct position on my desk (dell). So sorry if the pics are crap just the way it is for a quick comparison. No idea if you guys will be able to see it in these pics.


I only have a Dell U2711 27" 1440p monitor but looking at the pic it seems like your Dell is on a "warm" color preset. Is that the issue maybe as it looks like the white is kinda reddish?


----------



## Malinkadink

Anyone actually serious about getting a properly calibrated display should get their own colorimeter, preferably a colormunki display or an i1 pro which will give you the same calibration results but it's speed is much faster in taking the actual measurements.

Using the color profiles from the reviews will surely improve your picture to some degree, but it's still going to be off since its not the same screen so you really need a custom profile tailored to your screen specifically.

That said, it's unfortunate how thick of an AG coating this monitor has, but that really doesn't bother me nearly as much as the overshoot this monitor has.



Credit to hardware canucks for the photo

As you can see the overshoot is abysmal for this screen, and theres no way around it because you can only set overdrive to normal or fast with fast producing even worse results. This amount of overshoot should not be present on a fast TN panel. Also giving you only two options for the response time is pathetic, with no option to even turn it off. If Dell can start shipping out a revision of this monitor with a firmware update to fix that problem i would have no issue keeping this display. The matte coating as bad as it is i could either live with, or just remove it like i did with my VG248QE.

I'm gonna reach out to dell and see if they're aware of this and plan to remedy the problem. The Acer XB270HU which is an IPS and has slower response times has a perfect OD implementation with only a bit of color streaking which i wouldn't ever notice in practice with how minimal it is.


----------



## Nukemaster

Overdrive is pretty bad on many screens(a necessary evil to get these response times, but I would take a drop in response for no overdrive artifacts).

On the plus side, many users get used to the overdrive of the screen they use and are less bothered by it.


----------



## BrjSan

This thread i loooooong .. .. as much as i read as much as i get confused ......










Shoud i get the damn monitor or not


----------



## wizardbro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BrjSan*
> 
> This thread i loooooong .. .. as much as i read as much as i get confused ......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shoud i get the damn monitor or not


Get it if you want almost no BLB. Don't get it if you hate pixel inversion.


----------



## PCM2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BrjSan*
> 
> This thread i loooooong .. .. as much as i read as much as i get confused ......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shoud i get the damn monitor or not


As with any monitor that's very subjective. Some people love it, some like it and others dislike it. And as with any monitor, it has its plus points and minus points. It is very fast (although not free from overshoot, as usual for 144Hz TN models) and offers nice extras like ULMB and G-SYNC. It's also free from 'IPS glow' (obviously) and tends to have superior black uniformity and general quality control compared to the IPS-type alternatives. It's also somewhat cheaper.

On the negative side, it does need an ICC profile or manual adjustments at the GPU level to adjust for the lower than desirable gamma. And of course it uses a TN panel - a good one, but still susceptible to the usual colour consistency issues that come with the territory. And there is that fairly grainy matte screen surface which some dislike. Plus the aforementioned 'pixel inversion' (or interlace pattern artifacts as I like to call them) during motion, which some users notice and find bothersome. As with the overshoot, many don't actually mind them.

So it's something you need to weigh up for yourself. I plan on fully reviewing this model in the not too distant future, too, so that will add some further food for thought no doubt.


----------



## BrjSan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCM2*
> 
> As with any monitor that's very subjective. Some people love it, some like it and others dislike it. And as with any monitor, it has its plus points and minus points. It is very fast (although not free from overshoot, as usual for 144Hz TN models) and offers nice extras like ULMB and G-SYNC. It's also free from 'IPS glow' (obviously) and tends to have superior black uniformity and general quality control compared to the IPS-type alternatives. It's also somewhat cheaper.
> 
> On the negative side, it does need an ICC profile or manual adjustments at the GPU level to adjust for the lower than desirable gamma. And of course it uses a TN panel - a good one, but still susceptible to the usual colour consistency issues that come with the territory. And there is that fairly grainy matte screen surface which some dislike. Plus the aforementioned 'pixel inversion' (or interlace pattern artifacts as I like to call them) during motion, which some users notice and find bothersome. As with the overshoot, many don't actually mind them.
> 
> So it's something you need to weigh up for yourself. I plan on fully reviewing this model in the not too distant future, too, so that will add some further food for thought no doubt.


Appreciate the reply and wish you be kind and share your review when you do it.

Well, for me what is so difficult, is am coming from 1080, TN, 60 HZ monitor, for me at least it is gona be a big upgrade, and with all the crap quality of the (1440p, 144hz, 1ms, Gsync) available in the market, it just make you very cautious in selecting and investing money.

The more you see reviews the more difficult it gets.

That said, drove me to think in the Freesync alternative peer options available, since at least you would pay less money, with losing the Gsync, since i own an NVIDAI, and i am fine in loosing the Gsync and pay less, but then the Question is, how will the monitor perform with the Freesync Off when your game frame rate dips below 100 lets say.


----------



## ToKuten

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BrjSan*
> 
> This thread i loooooong .. .. as much as i read as much as i get confused ......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shoud i get the damn monitor or not


My first experience (as a noob







) on this monitor, i love it definitely for the clean design, the build quality (stunning edge-to-edge gameplay), dead pixel warranty and Best professional support/RMA policy .
Thanks to adjustment capabilities. i could watch in my bed, a dark movie without to see any glow but it was a bit grainy.(certainly picture quality issue)
Then, Problems i have with it, it s the brightness on white page (matte coating issue?), got eye strain and headache when i was reading this forum or working on word with TFT central icc profiles. Colour banding, it does shows up on some games.
About colour, you need tweaking it and you could find a lot of help on this thread, many users shared their own ICC profile/setting (think every panel is different...) . Colour shift is going to be noticeable on colour background not in games. I had some slight backlight bleeding in the bottom right corner and dead pixels.

Prices is quite reasonable for 1440p TN , G-sync, ULMB, 144hz,HDMI & Display port. Dell make actually playing your games through a pleasant experience. (No IPS glow in darker games)
This Monitor is aimed at gamers so do watch out if that is not your priority. I would appreciate if i could surfing the web and do some word, excel with same setting. I didn t a find a way to save several profile on osd....


----------



## majnu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BrjSan*
> 
> This thread i loooooong .. .. as much as i read as much as i get confused ......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shoud i get the damn monitor or not


This was my impression of the monitor. As to whether you should buy it then you have to weigh up the pros and cons of every monitor that falls within your price bracket and accept that panels have imperfections and limitations.
Quote:


> I have this and will list Pros, Cons and Subjective areas which can be seen either way followed by a Summary. Read the tft central review though. I assume that you know the traits of IPS vs TN so I won't cover this.
> 
> Pros
> - At time of writing the most affordable 1440p 144hz Gsync TN monitor (Note that Viewsonic will release their version soon)
> - Decent build quality
> - Matt bezel
> - Dell warranty is the best and have great service should anything go wrong
> - Thin outer bezel
> - Various ways to adjust, tilt, swivel etc
> 
> Cons
> - Anti glare coating is grainy only really noticeable if you have your monitor 2 inches in front of you.
> - Banding. However this depends on source material but due to the panel type and fact that it is only 8 bit it can be apparent even with an elevated gamma of 2.2
> - Simplistic menu and no options to change gamma
> - Not edge to edge. There is an inner bezel which adds around 1-2cm to the outer bezel
> 
> Subjective
> - Buttons are mushy and hard to press
> - Pressing buttons causes the screen to wobble
> - lack of Gaming features & asthetics which you find on the ROG swift. Eg. Gsync light indicators, Aimbot feature, illumination.
> 
> Summary
> - Has a gamma of 1.8-1.9 out of the box which makes colours look washed out and the default .icc profile on the CD is highly saturated
> - Using a profile which can be found on TFT central or within the thread will greatly help as an elevated 2.2 gamma is more pleasing. However, due to panel variations it is advisable to buy your own colorimeter. I recommend the Xrite Colormunki.
> - I created a 3D LUT with games that support Reshade and it uses the Desktop profile in games without resetting the gamma table it does help games look better.
> - For a TN the colours are decent (around 850 contrast ratio and 94% sRGB colour space). Black luminocity are not bad too (0.14)
> - Panel uniformity, backlight bleed, dust specs is all a gamble still as there are people who have had some and some who have not.
> - I personally paid under £400 for this monitor and whilst I still think it is expensive I don't think it is worth £400 + as it is a TN panel at the end of the day. These can be had for £390 if you know where to look.
> - Some people have had pixel inversion issues, there is someone called Daryl on Youtube who has posted his issue. I ran the same tests as him and also posted my results here and it doesn't display the symptoms he had.
> - Using smooth scroll on any browser causes fuzzy lines. I was going to RMA my monitor thinking it was faulty but it was smooth scroll that caused it.
> - Gsync is as good as people say. Very smooth with low frame time variance. No hitching.
> - I don't notice any difference from 120hz going to 144hz.
> - Increase in Desktop real estate is nice but icons and text will become much smaller.
> - You need a decent GPU to utalize the monitor to it's "full" potential, I have a 980ti.


----------



## Pereb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Malinkadink*
> 
> 
> 
> Credit to hardware canucks for the photo
> 
> As you can see the overshoot is abysmal for this screen, and theres no way around it because you can only set overdrive to normal or fast with fast producing even worse results. This amount of overshoot should not be present on a fast TN panel.


I'm pretty sure they set the overdrive to "fast" on the S2716DG for this picture, and normal should look much better. See TFTCentral's review for Normal setting.
Also, I don't see the problem with not having an overdrive off option, because you'll just get a lot of regular ghosting instead of a little inverse ghosting.


----------



## BrjSan

Thanks all for the feed.

May be need to wait until Viewsonic releases their 1440p peer. (which should be promising and well manufactured - at least they should learn from others faults







)


----------



## SVN7H

sorry for my really bad english :x
Hey !
I just bought the monitor and I'm really happy with it. I have no "yellow bleed", no dead or stuck pixel, but here's two problems :

- Only when I check forums, Tweetdeck, etc, when i'm smooth scrolling the page, I have some "text afterglow", that's not really annoying but enough so that we can notice. Can that be fixed ?

- I have a problem when i want to apply an ICC profile : when I load it in the color management, nothing change. Please help me







?

Oh, and some guys said the black isn't black, here's my solution > go to nvidia panel, "change resolution", and apply "full" to the "dynamic output" !

really, i'm so sorry for my really bad english, i'm french


----------



## Klocek001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SVN7H*
> 
> sorry for my really bad english :x
> - I have a problem when i want to apply an ICC profile : when I load it in the color management, nothing change. Please help me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ?


http://www.laszlopusztai.net/2009/08/23/stop-losing-display-calibration-with-windows-7/


----------



## Nukemaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Klocek001*
> 
> http://www.laszlopusztai.net/2009/08/23/stop-losing-display-calibration-with-windows-7/


That only seems to work until a game changes the profile and Windows does not seem to notice it happening and correct it. You would have to reload after each such change. Color Profile Keeper and Color Sustainer seem to be much better at seeing a change and fighting them off(but some games still win.).


----------



## wizardbro

Does anyone have a list of games which don't use icc calibration? All I know so far are source engine games. Anyways, it's not really an issue now that gsync works in b/l windowed.


----------



## SVN7H

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Klocek001*
> 
> http://www.laszlopusztai.net/2009/08/23/stop-losing-display-calibration-with-windows-7/


Oh, thank you so much !


----------



## Dreamer10

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SVN7H*
> 
> sorry for my really bad english :x
> - Only when I check forums, Tweetdeck, etc, when i'm smooth scrolling the page, I have some "text afterglow", that's not really annoying but enough so that we can notice. Can that be fixed ?
> really, i'm so sorry for my really bad english, i'm french


Do you use Firefox when scolling a webpage?. If so, *disable* the smooth scrolling option! You'll find it here:
Settings - advanced - general - browsing. It helps!


----------



## SVN7H

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dreamer10*
> 
> Do you use Firefox when scolling a webpage?. If so, *disable* the smooth scrolling option! You'll find it here:
> Settings - advanced - general - browsing. It helps!


Yeah, it's exactly that, the problem IS smooth scrolling, but i really like it :/


----------



## ToKuten

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nukemaster*
> 
> That only seems to work until a game changes the profile and Windows does not seem to notice it happening and correct it. You would have to reload after each such change. Color Profile Keeper and Color Sustainer seem to be much better at seeing a change and fighting them off(but some games still win.).


i will quote someone to help on this








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yellows*
> 
> Newest DisplayCAL has a tray program called 'Calibration Loader' that will keep applying calibration after it gets changed for whatever reason. This is a common problem


----------



## majnu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SVN7H*
> 
> Yeah, it's exactly that, the problem IS smooth scrolling, but i really like it :/


That's the only solution I'm afraid to disable smooth scrolling. I noticed it did weird stuff whilst browsing.


----------



## Xypleth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majnu*
> 
> That's the only solution I'm afraid to disable smooth scrolling. I noticed it did weird stuff whilst browsing.


Have you seen this video? 



Can you test it? I have my monitor RMA'd for BackLightBleeding


----------



## Malinkadink

Isn't the default contrast at 75? You shouldn't ever touch the default contrast unless you really have to when calibrating a monitor. Even tft left it at 75. An issue that only happens when you drop the contrast to a level thats counterproductive isn't really much of an issue at all....

I recall though that the PG278Q had a contrast of 50 and dropping it down to like 45 helped immensely by reducing pixel inversion trailing. This Dell is better left at the default contrast.


----------



## majnu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xypleth*
> 
> Have you seen this video?
> 
> 
> 
> Can you test it? I have my monitor RMA'd for BackLightBleeding


I get no lines appearing at any contrast level.

Also seems some people are continuing to get this monitor from the continuous Amazon misprices. £99 and had it delivered too

http://www.hotukdeals.com/deals/dell-s-series-s2716dg-tn-27-black-2k-ultra-hd-matt-pc-flat-panels-led-tn-2560-x-2391291


----------



## PCM2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majnu*
> 
> Also seems some people are continuing to get this monitor from the continuous Amazon misprices. £99 and had it delivered too
> 
> http://www.hotukdeals.com/deals/dell-s-series-s2716dg-tn-27-black-2k-ultra-hd-matt-pc-flat-panels-led-tn-2560-x-2391291


Sure did.


----------



## wizardbro

I ordered one of these from amazon germany for 300 euros. It wasn't honored. Don't know if amazon uk is any better.
Edit: Oh ****, amazon uk honored them.


----------



## majnu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCM2*
> 
> Sure did.


jammy bastard









Review up soon then?


----------



## HunterKen7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SVN7H*
> 
> - Only when I check forums, Tweetdeck, etc, when i'm smooth scrolling the page, I have some "text afterglow", that's not really annoying but enough so that we can notice. Can that be fixed ?


I get some "afterglow" when scrolling forums in Chrome. Is there some smooth scrolling feature to disable like you guys mentioned for Firefox?


----------



## Dreamer10

Smooth scrolling is only useful for keyboard input (slows down the arrow up-/down keys).
If you use Chrome, there's an extension called: "Chromium Wheel Smooth Scroller".


----------



## PCM2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majnu*
> 
> jammy bastard
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Review up soon then?


Hehe. Gonna get this AOC I2481FXH review published very soon, then onto the Acer XR341CK. And then finally the Dell.


----------



## ToKuten

So i received a new one, checked quickly and saw 3 dead pixels...








Also there is something weird about this exchange, it seems it has been already used but was sealed by dell...



I Didn t see any blb near of led power as the old one.
Build: november 2015

About colour banding on steam launcher, here the result:
OSD:
25 Brightness
50 Contrast
Custom color: standard

With icc profile (yellow):


Without:
nVidia Control Panel:
Gamma set to 0.78
Digital Vibrance 55%


Pixel inversion test:

I don t k know what to think about it... the result say valid but top and bottom aren the same and i have flash every second.

Do i have to say QC is bad ?
Gonna be my second return for this model . I will give a shoot to amazon instead of uing the same reseller.


----------



## wizardbro

I'm getting a flash every second too in that pixel inversion test. It says valid. The lines are changing colors every second.


----------



## ToKuten

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wizardbro*
> 
> I'm getting a flash every second too in that pixel inversion test. It says valid. The lines are changing colors every second.


take a picture of it, u ll see top and bot are t the same. there is pixel inversion

also as someone has mentioned before on this thread, i can easily see them on this video on full hd.


----------



## igrease

Just got my other monitor in after RMA'ing the other one. This one has a lot less bleeding than before and G-Sync seems to be working a lot better than before. Last time when playing like Battlefield 4 and 3 even though I was getting 100+ fps it just didn't feel it. Now it feels real smooth. Black Levels are still kind of meh. I am really debating on just returning this one and hoping a VA 120Hz G-Sync monitor comes out this year.


----------



## Iching

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ToKuten*
> 
> So i received a new one, checked quickly and saw 3 dead pixels...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also there is something weird about this exchange, it seems it has been already used but was sealed by dell...
> 
> 
> 
> I Didn t see any blb near of led power as the old one.
> Build: november 2015
> 
> About colour banding on steam launcher, here the result:
> OSD:
> 25 Brightness
> 50 Contrast
> Custom color: standard
> 
> With icc profile (yellow):
> 
> 
> Without:
> nVidia Control Panel:
> Gamma set to 0.78
> Digital Vibrance 55%
> 
> 
> Pixel inversion test:
> 
> I don t k know what to think about it... the result say valid but top and bottom aren the same and i have flash every second.
> 
> Do i have to say QC is bad ?
> Gonna be my second return for this model . I will give a shoot to amazon instead of uing the same reseller.


I'm returning mine to Adorama - dead pixel and that annoying buzz. I ordered the 2nd through jet.com and is being fulfilled by buy.com. It should be here on Friday.


----------



## Talon2016

After a lot of debating, reading and comparison videos I decided on this monitor and decided to return my Asus MG279Q. Since I have a 980 Ti I was also now gaining G-Sync which was a nice benefit. The Asus's higher pixel response time was very noticeable to me. I came from a 144hz 1ms Asus VG248QE and it started to give me headaches after a short period of play time. Not good!

This Dell is simply great IMO. I love the reserved look, the screen came with zero defects, no dead pixels or any issues to report on. The 8-bit TN is great, and the colors are very very close to my IPS Asus that I'm returning. The greatest thing for me is the much faster pixel response time, possibly the G-Sync that makes the difference. I can now play twitch shooters again and have a clear image with no blurriness that was bad on the MG279Q.

This is a great screen! This is the keeper for me. The fact that it's TN is of no consequence for me as I use this monitor for casual browsing, and gaming, and the colors far exceed anything a normal user would need. Also the viewing angles are excellent for TN except if viewed from the bottom up. Viewing from the sides or top down and it maintains excellent viewing angles. Again of little consequence as I chill right in front of my screen while gaming.


----------



## Malinkadink

The more i read some the experiences with this monitor here the more im leaning towards the XB271HU even if its more expensive, at least it has good overdrive, no pixel inversion problems, and theres a good chance it wont have a lot of bleed or any that can't at least be helped. The glow will still be there, but after using my 2795QHD for about a month now i really dont get hit with dark enough screens to ever be that bothered by the small amounts of glow. Other than that the Acer will also blow the Dell out of the water in picture quality with its panel and much lighter AG coating.

Looks like my local Microcenter will have stock soon so i'll end up picking one up there most likely in the event of a bad panel i can get a quick exchange instead of dealing with any sort of shipping.


----------



## Talon2016

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Malinkadink*
> 
> The more i read some the experiences with this monitor here the more im leaning towards the XB271HU even if its more expensive, at least it has good overdrive, no pixel inversion problems, and theres a good chance it wont have a lot of bleed or any that can't at least be helped. The glow will still be there, but after using my 2795QHD for about a month now i really dont get hit with dark enough screens to ever be that bothered by the small amounts of glow. Other than that the Acer will also blow the Dell out of the water in picture quality with its panel and much lighter AG coating.
> 
> Looks like my local Microcenter will have stock soon so i'll end up picking one up there most likely in the event of a bad panel i can get a quick exchange instead of dealing with any sort of shipping.


Looking at reviews of that screen on Amazon, at least it doesn't look to have the terrible issues with dust and crap behind the screen. The crappy backlight bleed is there though, and while at first I wasn't bothered by this during gaming sessions I really started to notice it during any dark scenes. For example Killing Floor 2 on most of the maps had a terrible yellow glow from the bottom corners where I had the bleed. It washed out the image and really made the experience very poor. This screen looks to be no different. I'm sticking with a great looking TN for now, I'll wait a few years when IPS is not only faster in response times but also they have removed or perfected backlight bleed/glow.


----------



## Malinkadink

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Talon2016*
> 
> Looking at reviews of that screen on Amazon, at least it doesn't look to have the terrible issues with dust and crap behind the screen. The crappy backlight bleed is there though, and while at first I wasn't bothered by this during gaming sessions I really started to notice it during any dark scenes. For example Killing Floor 2 on most of the maps had a terrible yellow glow from the bottom corners where I had the bleed. It washed out the image and really made the experience very poor. This screen looks to be no different. I'm sticking with a great looking TN for now, I'll wait a few years when IPS is not only faster in response times but also they have removed or perfected backlight bleed/glow.


IPS glow should be silvery/blueish, yellow glow is either bleed you're mistaking for glow or the panel is defective. If i got one of the Acers with good uniformity, no dead pixels, and just some bleed as well as the expected IPS glow i would keep it provided i could play around with the frame and alleviate the bleed spots.

I'm interested in PCMs Dell review in particular the overshoot, but i don't expect anything new except that it has overshoot and is the most offensive when there are fast white color objects moving on the screen. That coupled with the pixel inversion is reason enough for me to get the AHVA and deal with some glow, whilst every other aspect of the monitor being superior to the Dell, except maybe aesthetics where i find the Dell having much better taste and less gamer looking.

Would be cool if Dell would be proactive and update the monitors firmware to adjust the overdrive to be less aggressive, but i don't think that will ever happen. Monitor tech has recently progressed by leaps and bounds but poor QC has really put a damper on things. For one of these $500-800 144hz 1440p panels you get abysmal quality compared to say a nice 4k TV in that same price range. TVs unfortunately not ideal for fast paced PC gameplay with the lag associated with them.


----------



## ToKuten

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Iching*
> 
> I'm returning mine to Adorama - dead pixel and that annoying buzz. I ordered the 2nd through jet.com and is being fulfilled by buy.com. It should be here on Friday.


I returned the 2nd also because it was a refurbished monitor with 3 dead pixels. (dell's warranty starts to work with 6 dead pixels...)








Gonna give a shoot to acer xb271hu.


----------



## Mads1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ToKuten*
> 
> I returned the 2nd also because it was a refurbished monitor with 3 dead pixels. (dell's warranty starts to work with 6 dead pixels...)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gonna give a shoot to acer xb271hu.


refurbished, thats not good, where did you get it from and how did you know


----------



## ToKuten

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mads1*
> 
> refurbished, thats not good, where did you get it from and how did you know


The package was sealed by DELL, the base of the screen has been used (you see it on my picture), also screws are striped on the back of the screen , and i had a adhesive tape on the back








I bought it from a reseller in germany. Waiting my refund...


----------



## Iching

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ToKuten*
> 
> I returned the 2nd also because it was a refurbished monitor with 3 dead pixels. (dell's warranty starts to work with 6 dead pixels...)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gonna give a shoot to acer xb271hu.


Yea, I read the policy but still the buzz is annoying. What was Dell thinking? I own 3 3007WFP-HC and one U3011 and those things have been perfect for the past 6 years. It seems new monitors, in general, are really shoddy.


----------



## Xerclif

Yeah, this seems like the safest bet for a 1440p G-Sync monitor and it's still shoddy.


----------



## Darylrese

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ToKuten*
> 
> The package was sealed by DELL, the base of the screen has been used (you see it on my picture), also screws are striped on the back of the screen , and i had a adhesive tape on the back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I bought it from a reseller in germany. Waiting my refund...


I can't really see anything wrong with the picture of the stand?


----------



## ToKuten

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> I can't really see anything wrong with the picture of the stand?


I like the smile on the end of your sentence. I had a NEW base and one USED, Check wear.


Also screw and stripe:


In my experience, DELL is selling monitor with less than 6 dead pixels because they know it's not taken by their warranty.
Example: Buyers cannot ask to DELL an exchange with 1-5 dead pixels.
Smart DELL








NEVER BUY DIRECTLY FROM DELL.
But i have to say you have 3 years warranty, it s very good when you buy dell monitor so they can repair it or replace it. (moslty won t be a new monitor)
Acer replace it only with 16 for dead pixels.... warranty of 2 years.

I am thinking to wait new viewsonic for their awesome QC and warranty.
(30 days Zero Dead Pixel policy for all ViewSonic LCD monitors.)


----------



## BrjSan

Waitin also for the Viewsonic .... plz dont suck


----------



## Malinkadink

Viewsonic is out of reach if its gonna be $1200+, they better have a good reason for that estimated price, but im betting they dont, especially when they're gonna be using the same AUO panels. Guess we'll see.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Malinkadink*
> 
> Viewsonic is out of reach if its gonna be $1200+, they better have a good reason for that estimated price, but im betting they dont, especially when they're gonna be using the same AUO panels. Guess we'll see.


Maybe they'll be more strict about the panels they accept? Maybe that's what Eizo does with the FS2735? I have no idea. The ViewSonic and Eizo will be competing with each other, Eizo has nice blur reduction but flawed overdrive based on TFTCentral's review. Both are so hard to justify though, AMD is supposed to be cheaper yet one would save money by going with the G-SYNC XB271HU along with a NVIDIA card instead, and the XB271HU is the best 2560 x 1440 144 Hz (IPS) monitor around.


----------



## Iching

I've just received my 2nd monitor ordered through Jet.com and fulfilled by buy.com/Rakuten. So far so good, no dead pixels/no buzz. I just switched the panels and the old one is going back to Adorama.


----------



## NostraZ

Hello i just got this monitor but i want to know if this BB is bad?


----------



## Malinkadink

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NostraZ*
> 
> Hello i just got this monitor but i want to know if this BB is bad?


Looks like you're taking a photo of it at 100% brightness or close to max brightness and the camera is overexposing the image, i dont really see any backlight bleed there, maybe a little in the bottom right and left corner, drop the brightness to a lower level and take another photo.


----------



## HunterKen7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NostraZ*
> 
> Hello i just got this monitor but i want to know if this BB is bad?


Not bad, dude. Enjoy it.


----------



## NostraZ

Hi malin

when i did take the picture it was on 35 brightness rest standard on the monitor + 55 vibe in nvidia panal. do i need to set anything special on the phone?


----------



## NostraZ

thanks







i do enjoy it nice to go from 60hz to 144hz i just get abit headache, never got this from my old benq va panel.


----------



## Malinkadink

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NostraZ*
> 
> Hi malin
> 
> when i did take the picture it was on 35 brightness rest standard on the monitor + 55 vibe in nvidia panal. do i need to set anything special on the phone?


Try to record a video of the monitor instead and snap a photo of the video. Should give a slightly more accurate representation of what you actually see in person, unless you can testify that that is exactly how it looks like in person as in the first photo you posted. Bottom line is if you're happy with it then enjoy it and dont worry what others may think about the panel's quality.

Also Dell is currently having a pretty good promotion for the monitor. $600 for the monitor + a $200 gift card that you can either use or flip for cash for like $160-180 effectively bring the monitor into the $400 range


----------



## Xboxmember1978

But the $200 gift card can only be spend on Dell website though


----------



## Malinkadink

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xboxmember1978*
> 
> But the $200 gift card can only be spend on Dell website though


Yeah, so you're free to browse and see if theres anything there you'd wanna ever get, otherwise just sell it on ebay for $180, after fees you're left with about $156, and can pocket that.


----------



## ToKuten

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xboxmember1978*
> 
> But the $200 gift card can only be spend on Dell website though


Returns
7. You agree to use the Promo Card only for legitimate purchases of merchandise or services through Dell and not for the purpose of obtaining cash from an establishment. You may not return merchandise or cancel services obtained with the Promo Card for a cash refund.
If you return the purchase that qualified you for a Promo Card, the Promo Card will no longer be valid. If the qualifying product is returned for a refund after the Promo Card has been redeemed, the value of the redeemed card will be deducted from any refund amount.
Promotional Gift Card ships separately from purchase and typically arrives in 10-20 days from ship date .
Receive a $200 Dell PROMO eGift Card with this purchase sent via email in 10-20 days.


----------



## ToKuten

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Malinkadink*
> 
> Viewsonic is out of reach if its gonna be $1200+, they better have a good reason for that estimated price, but im betting they dont, especially when they're gonna be using the same AUO panels. Guess we'll see.


I am ready to pay this price if :
- No QC issues (No dead,hot, stuck pixels, no dust, no bright spot, good uniformity)
- No back-light bleed, only ips glow.
- hoping no ugly AG coating...
- calibrated from the factory

i would not tolerate any visible defects , Not at this price


----------



## Darylrese

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NostraZ*
> 
> Hello i just got this monitor but i want to know if this BB is bad?


Thats not backlight bleed, thats just standard back lighting. Its how the panel technology works and is totally normal.

Enjoy


----------



## Nukemaster

Adjusting exposure time helps get a more realistic idea of what backlight bleed looks like.

Example image(exposure adjusted until it was what I see) comparing VA to IPS(glow). Even then your own monitor color and brightness can affect the image.


----------



## VOST3

Hello everyone ,

first I would like to thank everyone for constructive and good posts , got my Dell yesterday for about 680 € with shipping , calibrated it after few hours I started it.

So far can't see any bleed, dead pixels or distortion, i applied the profiles I found on this thread and the colors are nice ,not like on my 4 year old Samsung T27A300 also TN but the colors on that one are more brighter and the picture is waaaay sharper. I hope thats due its age.

First I wanted an IPS (Asus PG and Acer XB) but after studying those treads i was like W T F , every review i've seen glorifies those monitors like some kind of divinity but the sad reality is sad lol.

Once again thank you guys , if there is any way to further improve the overall picture sharpness and colors i'd appreciate it greatly.


----------



## Nukemaster

If you are saying the old monitor is brighter and sharper it may be smaller(thus sharper at the same resolution.). At one point monitors tried to reach a different color space so some colors that look brighter or more vibrant may have actually been inaccurate.

If you have an Nvidia card you can try to increase the Digital vibrance(Nvidia control panel -> Display -> Adjust desktop color settings) a bit to see if you like that.


----------



## PCM2

[ignore]


----------



## VOST3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nukemaster*
> 
> If you are saying the old monitor is brighter and sharper it may be smaller(thus sharper at the same resolution.). At one point monitors tried to reach a different color space so some colors that look brighter or more vibrant may have actually been inaccurate.
> 
> If you have an Nvidia card you can try to increase the Digital vibrance(Nvidia control panel -> Display -> Adjust desktop color settings) a bit to see if you like that.


Yes , I've manged improve it by incresing digital vibrance from 55 to 60 % , the old one is 1920x1080 resolution also 27", both of them are connected on 1x 980ti.

In games color is great, but in desktop and general use comparing the two monitors they're different, i can easily see that Samsung has better and clearer colors but do note that i got a brand new unit that i calibrated yesterday and that it's not burned in.


----------



## PCM2

Are you using an ICC profile to correct the Dell? And by that I don't mean the one supplied with the screen. The gamma is usually ~2.0 on average which causes colours to appear under-saturated.


----------



## Iching

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Malinkadink*
> 
> Try to record a video of the monitor instead and snap a photo of the video. Should give a slightly more accurate representation of what you actually see in person, unless you can testify that that is exactly how it looks like in person as in the first photo you posted. Bottom line is if you're happy with it then enjoy it and dont worry what others may think about the panel's quality.
> 
> Also Dell is currently having a pretty good promotion for the monitor. $600 for the monitor + a $200 gift card that you can either use or flip for cash for like $160-180 effectively bring the monitor into the $400 range


Your math is really off. $599 plus sales tax x 7% is $ 642. Deal is bad no matter how you look at it. Jet.com is cheaper and you have 30 days to return it. Sales tax depends on the location


----------



## Nukemaster

Surprising that the older screen at lower resolution looked sharper. Maybe the space between the pixels was smaller or something.

You are not using display scaling are you? This can cause things to be more blurry on software that does not support this scaling.

The color may just be "game" optimized(trust me BenQ does this too on gaming screens). The color profile should help.


----------



## Malinkadink

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Iching*
> 
> Your math is really off. $599 plus sales tax x 7% is $ 642. Deal is bad no matter how you look at it. Jet.com is cheaper and you have 30 days to return it. Sales tax depends on the location


http://slickdeals.net/f/8499269-dell-27-g-sync-monitor-s2716dg-598-200-gift-card-tax-fs-qhd-2560-x-1440-at-144-hz-tn-panel

Math isn't that off
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCM2*
> 
> Are you using an ICC profile to correct the Dell? And by that I don't mean the one supplied with the screen. The gamma is usually ~2.0 on average which causes colours to appear under-saturated.


How's the review of the Dell coming along?


----------



## VOST3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCM2*
> 
> Are you using an ICC profile to correct the Dell? And by that I don't mean the one supplied with the screen. The gamma is usually ~2.0 on average which causes colours to appear under-saturated.


I've downloaded and applied the ICC profile from TFT , i found everything here on this thread, my current gamma is set to 0.80
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nukemaster*
> 
> Surprising that the older screen at lower resolution looked sharper. Maybe the space between the pixels was smaller or something.
> 
> You are not using display scaling are you? This can cause things to be more blurry on software that does not support this scaling.
> 
> The color may just be "game" optimized(trust me BenQ does this too on gaming screens). The color profile should help.


No , i've manually set the resolution , also in-game resolution is manually changed. Dell is connected to DP port and the Samsung is using the HDMI port, but to be 100% where can i check if i'm using display scaling ?


----------



## renji1337

What are the best settings to calibrate a monitor with using dispcalgui and a spyder4express i got 2 years ago?


----------



## PCM2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Malinkadink*
> 
> How's the review of the Dell coming along?


Haven't really started it yet. As I said, XR341CK review first.


----------



## PCM2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VOST3*
> 
> I've downloaded and applied the ICC profile from TFT , i found everything here on this thread, my current gamma is set to 0.80
> No , i've manually set the resolution , also in-game resolution is manually changed. Dell is connected to DP port and the Samsung is using the HDMI port, but to be 100% where can i check if i'm using display scaling ?


Applying the ICC profile _and_ adjusting gamma in the Nvidia Control Panel isn't/shouldn't be necessary. Unless your unit has lower gamma than the one TFT Central reviewed.


----------



## Iching

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Malinkadink*
> 
> http://slickdeals.net/f/8499269-dell-27-g-sync-monitor-s2716dg-598-200-gift-card-tax-fs-qhd-2560-x-1440-at-144-hz-tn-panel
> 
> Math isn't that off
> How's the review of the Dell coming along?


I know the deal, no need to post it. Your math is still off.

Thanks.


----------



## Malinkadink

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Iching*
> 
> I know the deal, no need to post it. Your math is still off.
> 
> Thanks.


My math was "Also Dell is currently having a pretty good promotion for the monitor. $600 for the monitor + a $200 gift card that you can either use or flip for cash for like $160-180 effectively bring the monitor into the $400 range"

The monitor is $600 w/o tax, w/tax of 7% thats $642 - 5% = $610, factor in the $200 gift card and thats $410 if you actually use up the gift card. Or feel free to sell the gift card for $160, effectively making the monitor cost $610-160 = $450. Or in other words "bringing the monitor into the $400 range" which technically speaking spans $400-499. So no i wouldn't say the math is off, there wasn't really much math to begin with, just an estimate that can be proven with some real math.

The deal is good when you look at it like that, the cheapest is $570 at Jet right now, and for me that would also mean tax so it'd be around $600 w/o any gift cards.


----------



## Talon2016

I like this monitor so much I just picked up a second one for my wife's computer.

Got it from Jet.com. I walked out the door at $539.99?

I got it for $569, no taxes for me, free shipping, and a 15% off first time customer promo code. Max of $30 though.

Still cheapest I've found! For this price this monitor is amazing. I should have bought 2 from there.

Promo code was "15NOW"

Easy free 30 day return policy for any reason. If any defects are noted I'll be sure to exchange or return it. Much easier than with Dell from what I've heard.


----------



## Xboxmember1978

Jet.com has no taxes? Also with Jet if you have to RMA it because of quality issues who pays for return?


----------



## Talon2016

No taxes for me. I think it depends on which state you live in and where their warehouses are located. This may be product related as thy ship from all over.

According to their return policy it appears it's like Amazon. They let you return within 30 days, and they pay return shipping.


----------



## Nukemaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VOST3*
> 
> No , i've manually set the resolution , also in-game resolution is manually changed. Dell is connected to DP port and the Samsung is using the HDMI port, but to be 100% where can i check if i'm using display scaling ?


Display scaling is the Windows feature to make things bigger. It can make things look better as well, but not all software scales properly. If you did not turn this on, it is not on. It does not generally effect games either.


----------



## Malinkadink

Jet has tax for NJ, B&H doesnt and they also carry the monitor, will see if i can get them to price match down to $540 for me. Dell's current promotion is tempting but doing an exchange/return with them could prove to be a hassle if there are some defects.


----------



## Nephurus

Just got one online a few days ago but depending on the quality i may order one again from dell , the 200 gift card makes it tempting to just go triple screen .


----------



## ZaRMaN

Which is better for gaming: Dell S2716DG or Acer XB270HU?

Thanks!!


----------



## ToKuten

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NostraZ*
> 
> thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i do enjoy it nice to go from 60hz to 144hz i just get abit headache, never got this from my old benq va panel.


I had headache and eye strain after few min using this model.
The only way to avoid this was to set brightness to 15/20 with contrast 50 or enable ulmb.
But then white colour is near of grey...

Anti-glare coating is harsh.
i won t talk about colour banding.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZaRMaN*
> 
> Which is better for gaming: Dell S2716DG or Acer XB270HU?
> 
> Thanks!!


For games with dark environments, like horror games and such, Dell S2716DG.

For competitive gaming and if you can't maintain 120 FPS, Dell S2716DG.

For everything else, XB270HU. If you are a competitive gamer and can maintain 120 FPS in those games, then it's a tie.


----------



## ZaRMaN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> For games with dark environments, like horror games and such, Dell S2716DG.
> 
> For competitive gaming and if you can't maintain 120 FPS, Dell S2716DG.
> 
> For everything else, XB270HU. If you are a competitive gamer and can maintain 120 FPS in those games, then it's a tie.


Thanks for your aclaration!


----------



## ZaRMaN

Do you know this problem?






Greetings


----------



## Malinkadink

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZaRMaN*
> 
> Do you know this problem?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Greetings


What is the issue in this video exactly?


----------



## ZaRMaN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Malinkadink*
> 
> What is the issue in this video exactly?


Look the wave effect on the ground.

Greetings


----------



## PCM2

That's got nothing to do with the monitor, it's just the texture filtering of the GPU or on GTA V.


----------



## Talon2016

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZaRMaN*
> 
> Do you know this problem?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Greetings


That isn't the monitor causing that issue. I've seen that issue before on my older gtx 970 and 144hz Asus VG248QE. It isn't in any way caused by monitors though, and is the fault of the game.


----------



## ToKuten

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZaRMaN*
> 
> Do you know this problem?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Greetings


I used this dell only few days and i noticed color shift on Hearhstone, the top of the screen is darker than bottom.
You can detect it easily with cards on your hand and cards played.
BUT It's the same issue with all TN monitors: they have a bad vertical gamma shift.


----------



## Nukemaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ToKuten*
> 
> I used this dell only few days and i noticed color shift on Hearhstone, the top of the screen is darker than bottom.
> You can detect it easily with cards on your hand and cards played.
> *BUT It's the same issue with all TN monitors: they have a bad vertical gamma shift*.


They sure do. The bigger they get the more noticeable it is.


----------



## Malinkadink

I would reckon that one of these 8 bit TNs have better vertical viewing angles at 27" than 6 bit TN that's 24", provided you're sitting 6" further away from a 27" screen than a 24". Still being that its TN it will exhibit those shifts, you at least get no glow, compared to an IPS, and slightly faster response times that equate to an even smoother experience. The color accuracy is very good on these 1440p TNs, but they're masked by an aggressive AG. I'll most likely end up removing the AG coating on this monitor if i do pick it up. I wish it was available locally, the XB271HU is, but $800 is a bit of a tough pill to swallow compared to about $500~ for this.

If the Acer was a guarantee then i would've already gotten one, but we all know that isn't the case. This Dell isn't even a guarantee, but odds are better you get a screen with good uniformity, little to no bleed, obviously no glow, and hopefully no dead pixels. The acer gives you guaranteed glow, probably guaranteed bleed that varies in intensity, as well as still the possibility of debris being sandwiched between the panel and backlight.


----------



## yellows

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Malinkadink*
> 
> The more i read some the experiences with this monitor here the more im leaning towards the XB271HU even if its more expensive, at least it has good overdrive, no pixel inversion problems, and theres a good chance it wont have a lot of bleed or any that can't at least be helped. The glow will still be there, but after using my 2795QHD for about a month now i really dont get hit with dark enough screens to ever be that bothered by the small amounts of glow. Other than that the Acer will also blow the Dell out of the water in picture quality with its panel and much lighter AG coating.


XB271 has good overdrive *for an IPS* and only at 144Hz or lower. Compared to the Dell it can't compete in response time. The testufo.com's ghosting / pursuit camera test still blurs on my Acer and was almost perfect on the Dell. When ULMB is enabled there's little benefit to it on the Dell while on the Acer it makes the main image sharp while introducing ghosting after-images. In the full-screen moving photo test ULMB makes the Acer have almost doubled image shadow on the lower part of the panel while the Dell is mostly uniform. This is similar to old BenQ's strobe crosstalk.

I did run both at the same time in clone mode to compare and If you are sensitive to ghosting the Acer will be at a disadvantage (apart from the usual panel lottery of course







)

I chose the Acer since I seemed to have struck a golden panel and Dell's gamma problems, gamma/colour shifting and the terrible, terrible AG were getting on my nerves.

As a side note I actually found a use for the extreme overdrive setting on my Acer - Diablo III is so dark it's acceptable to improve the response time while making the artefacts almost invisible.


----------



## yellows

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VOST3*
> 
> In games color is great, but in desktop and general use comparing the two monitors they're different, i can easily see that Samsung has better and clearer colors but do note that i got a brand new unit that i calibrated yesterday and that it's not burned in.


This sounds like an issue with the AG coating. If your Samsung has a less grainy coating it would look clearer and sharper than the Dell. Not to mention the density of the Dell makes the effect worse.


----------



## ToKuten

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Malinkadink*
> 
> I would reckon that one of these 8 bit TNs have better vertical viewing angles at 27" than 6 bit TN that's 24", provided you're sitting 6" further away from a 27" screen than a 24". Still being that its TN it will exhibit those shifts, you at least get no glow, compared to an IPS, and slightly faster response times that equate to an even smoother experience. The color accuracy is very good on these 1440p TNs, but they're masked by an aggressive AG. I'll most likely end up removing the AG coating on this monitor if i do pick it up. I wish it was available locally, the XB271HU is, but $800 is a bit of a tough pill to swallow compared to about $500~ for this.
> 
> If the Acer was a guarantee then i would've already gotten one, but we all know that isn't the case. This Dell isn't even a guarantee, but odds are better you get a screen with good uniformity, little to no bleed, obviously no glow, and hopefully no dead pixels. The acer gives you guaranteed glow, probably guaranteed bleed that varies in intensity, as well as still the possibility of debris being sandwiched between the panel and backlight.


I am agree, nowadays, we aren't secured when we buys new monitors. If i went to DELL because i wanted to avoid this lottery panel from ACER and getting very good warranty.
But i would never suspect DELL being part of this process after 2 tries. Had very QC issues (at least 3 dead pixels on both, bleed on right corner only for 1 and 1 refurbished screen.)

Consumers need to know better, or else companies won t change and use bait-and-switch tactics to those unsuspecting consumers.

I didn t exchange by a 3rd one because the trust has been broken with DELL monitor, I paid mostly $700 for a TN and expecting the golden TN display.
Also i was very disappointed by color banding, it kills immersion in games.
Maybe i am an unlucky boy, will see next march with viewsonic.


----------



## Darylrese

Wow if you guys want to experience pixel inversion with this monitor, play Street Fighter V! Vertical lines all over it due to being a fast paced game







Just aswell the game is rubbish so wont be playing it anyway lol


----------



## VOST3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yellows*
> 
> This sounds like an issue with the AG coating. If your Samsung has a less grainy coating it would look clearer and sharper than the Dell. Not to mention the density of the Dell makes the effect worse.


both of them have non-reflective coating , but samsung has a tiny bit less . Perhaps that's the problem, does anyone know if there is some burn in time that has to pass to get the screen to its full potential, since i've god a brand new factory unit.


----------



## dustinr26

Can anyone tell me how long DisplayPort cable is that comes with monitor? I've googled with no results and waiting to receive mine that I ordered on Sunday.


----------



## Malinkadink

Just ordered an AOC G2460PG for $350 out the door. Yeah its 24" and 1080p, but its $200 less than this dell that has a heavy matte coating, pixel inversion issues, a rather poor OD implementation, with the only saving grace being 27" 1440p, but the bigger size and resolution isn't worth the extra cash with the issues that it does have. I'll still have a 2795QHD to use on the side for non gaming tasks, so i'll just be hunkering down with this setup until OLED monitors come out and OLED prices in general come down so give or take a few years from now.

It was either gonna be this AOC or the LG 24gm77 with the latter actually being a slightly better panel, but for $50 more G-sync was totally worth it with a still fairly decent TN panel.

Goodluck to anyone that rolls the dice with this Dell


----------



## Mads1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dustinr26*
> 
> Can anyone tell me how long DisplayPort cable is that comes with monitor? I've googled with no results and waiting to receive mine that I ordered on Sunday.


6ft.


----------



## dustinr26

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mads1*
> 
> 6ft.


Thanks for info!


----------



## NostraZ

Hello all

I just got another picture of the monitor is it worth to rma it with the BB at the bottom at the monitor i see abit on the left and right side aswell?

regards
Renè


----------



## ToKuten

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NostraZ*
> 
> Hello all
> 
> I just got another picture of the monitor is it worth to rma it with the BB at the bottom at the monitor i see abit on the left and right side aswell?
> 
> regards
> Renè


it depend only if it s bother you or not.
I can confirm you this is not normal. I had 2 dell, only 1 had bleed at right corner.

First:
With bleed at right corner:


Last one, without bleed at right corner


----------



## NostraZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ToKuten*
> 
> it depend only if it s bother you or not.
> I can confirm you this is not normal. I had 2 dell, only 1 had bleed at right corner.
> 
> First:
> With bleed at right corner:
> 
> 
> Last one, without bleed at right corner


Thanks ToKuten

Ye the 2nd monitor seems alot better i just dont want to pay 700 dollar for a monitor and it has BB i think i am gonna rma it.


----------



## Talon2016

Welp bad news, just got my Jet.com order (fufilled by Rakuten) and I had a bad feeling from the time it was delivered. The box was much smaller than the actual Dell retail box. I wondered how this could be the correct product unless they shipped it in a different box or it was used and repackaged. Sure enough they had removed it from it's retail packaging and basically shoved it into a box that clearly wasn't made for shipment of LCDs!

Feast your eyes on this fine packaging! How stupid do you have to be to realize that shipping a sensitive item like this clearly isn't going to work out?

Regardless I hooked it up and sure enough there looks like some sort of impact damage to the bottom left corner of the display. A huge nickel size cluster of dead/stuck pixels right in the bottom left corner. Looks as if it absorbed some type of impact damage.

Luckily Jet.com was very easy to deal with, they asked zero questions and were clearly concerned of how this fulfillment center shipped the item. Shipment is paid by them for return, and they said they will honor my exact purchase price whenever I am ready to order it again (if at all from them).

This is clearly not Dell's fault IMO, the monitor was pristine otherwise and it's a shame they (most likely) ruined a perfectly good item with their own careless shipping methods.

Behold, Rakuten's finest packaging and shipping!


----------



## Nukemaster

Wow, pretty rough packaging for sure.


----------



## KGPrime

[quote name="Talon2016"

Behold, Rakuten's finest packaging and shipping!

[/quote]

Wow. Shocked. I have bough many things from Japan for over a decade, 10's of thousands of dollars in rare guitars and equipment and i've never gotten better packed things from anywhere in the world ever. I basically would say the Japanese are the best packers in the world And have said it many times. I have bought and sold from Asia to Europe. My own packing standard is based on the above and beyond packing i have received from Japan time and time again. They make these cool "puff balls" out of Japanese Newspaper, like origami friking packing balls. Not just wadded up balls of paper but crafted beutiful things ( for a ball of newspaper, lol) I have pics on some HD somewhere. But yea. Never gotten better packed things than from Japan. That right there is like getting spit in the eye.


----------



## ZaRMaN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Talon2016*


Shameful!


----------



## ToKuten

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Talon2016*
> 
> Welp bad news, just got my Jet.com order (fufilled by Rakuten) and I had a bad feeling from the time it was delivered. The box was much smaller than the actual Dell retail box. I wondered how this could be the correct product unless they shipped it in a different box or it was used and repackaged. Sure enough they had removed it from it's retail packaging and basically shoved it into a box that clearly wasn't made for shipment of LCDs!
> 
> Feast your eyes on this fine packaging! How stupid do you have to be to realize that shipping a sensitive item like this clearly isn't going to work out?
> 
> Regardless I hooked it up and sure enough there looks like some sort of impact damage to the bottom left corner of the display. A huge nickel size cluster of dead/stuck pixels right in the bottom left corner. Looks as if it absorbed some type of impact damage.
> 
> Luckily Jet.com was very easy to deal with, they asked zero questions and were clearly concerned of how this fulfillment center shipped the item. Shipment is paid by them for return, and they said they will honor my exact purchase price whenever I am ready to order it again (if at all from them).
> 
> This is clearly not Dell's fault IMO, the monitor was pristine otherwise and it's a shame they (most likely) ruined a perfectly good item with their own careless shipping methods.
> 
> Behold, Rakuten's finest packaging and shipping!


What will they do if you ask for a refund ?
partial refund ?


----------



## b4thman

I am totally interested on buying 2 Dell S2426DG monitors, but only if this model is compatible with "Nvidia 3D Vision". I have contacted directly with DELL Europe using the chat, but they do not know. According with this link: https://pcmonitors.info/dell/dell-s2716dg-144hz-g-sync-monitor/ apparently this monitor is in fact compatible with 3D, and the writer says that he personally has tested that compatibility, but it is strange that many other sites say the opposite thing, and even Dell does NOT say anything about it.

Is is possible that there are diferrent versions of this monitor, depending on the date it was made? As you can see, the previous link was written recently, the 10th of February of 2016. It is also possible that Nvidia did not make possible the compatibility in their drivers in the past, and now it is possible? I have read several times in the Nvidia 3D Vision forums that, to be compatible a monitor with Nvidia 3D Vision, it is required not only to be hardware compatibl, but also to pay the company for the rights to Nvidia, to include in the "white list" in the drivers.

I would like to have reviews specifically about 3D with this monitor, if somebody got it and also has the Nvidia glasses. And, in the casi it is compatible, if there are any problems or something. Currently I have in mind this monitor vs Asus PG278Q (SWIFT). The reviews about 3D with the Swift are not very good, because it has a lot of ghosting (doble images), so I have my expectation on this monitor, also because I prefer the discrete design (I hate the ROG logo and things that make the game made specifically for gamers).


----------



## Darylrese

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *b4thman*
> 
> I am totally interested on buying 2 Dell S2426DG monitors, but only if this model is compatible with "Nvidia 3D Vision". I have contacted directly with DELL Europe using the chat, but they do not know. According with this link: https://pcmonitors.info/dell/dell-s2716dg-144hz-g-sync-monitor/ apparently this monitor is in fact compatible with 3D, and the writer says that he personally has tested that compatibility, but it is strange that many other sites say the opposite thing, and even Dell does NOT say anything about it.
> 
> Is is possible that there are diferrent versions of this monitor, depending on the date it was made? As you can see, the previous link was written recently, the 10th of February of 2016. It is also possible that Nvidia did not make possible the compatibility in their drivers in the past, and now it is possible? I have read several times in the Nvidia 3D Vision forums that, to be compatible a monitor with Nvidia 3D Vision, it is required not only to be hardware compatibl, but also to pay the company for the rights to Nvidia, to include in the "white list" in the drivers.
> 
> I would like to have reviews specifically about 3D with this monitor, if somebody got it and also has the Nvidia glasses. And, in the casi it is compatible, if there are any problems or something. Currently I have in mind this monitor vs Asus PG278Q (SWIFT). The reviews about 3D with the Swift are not very good, because it has a lot of ghosting (doble images), so I have my expectation on this monitor, also because I prefer the discrete design (I hate the ROG logo and things that make the game made specifically for gamers).


Its does NOT support Nvidia 3D Vision, sorry. That being said i have Nvidia 3d vision and never really used it. It's been more or less totally phased out now


----------



## b4thman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> Its does NOT support Nvidia 3D Vision, sorry. That being said i have Nvidia 3d vision and never really used it. It's been more or less totally phased out now


Well, if you have never used it, you probably can not confirm that, can you? I mean, I need the opinion of someone who has really tested with the last Nvidia 3D Vision drivers, to know if it is really possible, because other people say that it is, and apparently the hardware is the same as the Swift is using.

Appart from that, 3D is totally active in my opinion. If you follow the Nvidia 3D forums you will realize that today the tech does not depend on Nvidia but it depend on the community, who has much more interest on fixing games than Nvidia. It is true that if no 3D monitor is released from now on, the death of 3D is for sure guaranteed in the future, but for the moment people play 3D games without any problem. The real problem is to move such a number of pixels (2k) smoothly playing with 3D, and of course without the possibiliity of using G-sync. That is another interesting thing to coment in a possible review..., how this monitor scales lower resolutions to play for example in 1080p, in case your computer is not enough to handle the native 2K resolution.


----------



## PCM2

As per my email correspondence, the monitor definitely does support Nvidia 3D Vision. I have confirmed this with the Nvidia 3D Vision 2 set.

The setup process as directed in the driver can be a bit hit and miss, but that's nothing to do with the monitor - it's always like that. If it doesn't detect the display appropriately initially, just try again. Second time lucky for me - it allowed me to set up 3D Vision as normal. You can then use the technology in any supporting game title.

I'll be reconnecting my GTX 980 Ti and the monitor to my system and will try to set this up again to make sure this wasn't some odd fluke, but it certainly did work before.

Edit: Yup, worked first time. Completely plug and play, with the latest Nvidia drivers and Nvidia 3D Vision 2 set -

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/700366402738393088.


----------



## ZaRMaN

Edit: Solved!


----------



## b4thman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCM2*
> 
> As per my email correspondence, the monitor definitely does support Nvidia 3D Vision. I have confirmed this with the Nvidia 3D Vision 2 set.
> 
> The setup process as directed in the driver can be a bit hit and miss, but that's nothing to do with the monitor - it's always like that. If it doesn't detect the display appropriately initially, just try again. Second time lucky for me - it allowed me to set up 3D Vision as normal. You can then use the technology in any supporting game title.
> 
> I'll be reconnecting my GTX 980 Ti and the monitor to my system and will try to set this up again to make sure this wasn't some odd fluke, but it certainly did work before.
> 
> Edit: Yup, worked first time. Completely plug and play, with the latest Nvidia drivers and Nvidia 3D Vision 2 set -
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/700366402738393088.


OK, thanks God. Now..., can you test and say how it work with 3D?

I have some questions:

1) Do you notice any bothering ghosting?

2) When you launch a game with 3D active in the Nvidia Control Panel, the monitor automatically enter in any special mode raising a lot the brightness, like most other monitors do? Can you modify image pameters of the monitor (brightness, contrast, colors, etc) while playing a 3D game?

3) When you try to play a game in a lower resolution than the native 2K (i.e. 1080p), do you have any problem with 3D?

4) Do you notice any other problem with 3D? Of course playing a game in 3D + 2K resolution is very demanding, so that is not a real problem.

I suppose that this monitor is not capable of giving us the opportunity of play with g-sync+3D at the same time. I wonder if Nvidia drivers may solve that in the future, or if that is a hardware problem that make it totally imposible.


----------



## PCM2

I will not be assessing this in detail, because it is exactly the same in that respect as the ASUS PG278Q and I'd simply be repeating myself. This is explored in depth on my review of the PG278Q, so refer to that. As noted you also gain full control over the backlight brightness of the monitor even in 3D.


----------



## Dreamer10

Sorry for my stupid question. If this monitor supports 3D games, will it then display 3D movies properly (with the nvidia glasses)??


----------



## PCM2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dreamer10*
> 
> Sorry for my stupid question. If this monitor supports 3D games, will it then display 3D movies properly (with the nvidia glasses)??


Yes, provided you're using the proper 'Blu-ray 3D' software or the another equivalent.


----------



## owlieowl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Talon2016*
> 
> Welp bad news, just got my Jet.com order (fufilled by Rakuten) and I had a bad feeling from the time it was delivered. The box was much smaller than the actual Dell retail box. I wondered how this could be the correct product unless they shipped it in a different box or it was used and repackaged. Sure enough they had removed it from it's retail packaging and basically shoved it into a box that clearly wasn't made for shipment of LCDs!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Feast your eyes on this fine packaging! How stupid do you have to be to realize that shipping a sensitive item like this clearly isn't going to work out?
> 
> Regardless I hooked it up and sure enough there looks like some sort of impact damage to the bottom left corner of the display. A huge nickel size cluster of dead/stuck pixels right in the bottom left corner. Looks as if it absorbed some type of impact damage.
> 
> Luckily Jet.com was very easy to deal with, they asked zero questions and were clearly concerned of how this fulfillment center shipped the item. Shipment is paid by them for return, and they said they will honor my exact purchase price whenever I am ready to order it again (if at all from them).
> 
> This is clearly not Dell's fault IMO, the monitor was pristine otherwise and it's a shame they (most likely) ruined a perfectly good item with their own careless shipping methods.
> 
> Behold, Rakuten's finest packaging and shipping!


Welp, ****. I ordered mine from there earlier this week - fulfilled by Rakuten as well. Due here Monday. I never thought anyone would be idiotic enough to package a perfectly good monitor like that. Dammit, every g-sync monitor seems to be riddled with bad luck. I had really high hopes for this one too, but not willing to pay more than about $500-$530 for it.

Let's see what I get, I guess.


----------



## Ominence

Hi, I am also getting a new 3D Vision, 1440p monitor. Thanks for sharing your experience, it has nearly convinced me to buy the Dell. Can I request info whether the monitor has a built in 3D emitter or you are using the 3D Vision kit with the external emitter? I need to buy the glasses so requesting if need the glasses alone or the full kit version. Many thanks for your assistance.


----------



## PCM2

You will need an external transmitter (i.e. the whole 3D Vision kit).


----------



## Ominence

Many thanks for your prompt reply!! That clears it up nicely.
I have been in the AMD HD3D ecosystem for a very long time but my S23A950D is getting a bit long in the tooth, especially now since I am running a primary Titan X and a HD7790 just for the 3D movies (after a long string of ATI/AMD flagships).
Having a slightly larger monitor, more pixels and an anti-glare finish will be a nice upgrade albeit at thrice the cost of what the SA950D with 3 glasses was!!
I just hope that this Dell does not turn out to be the debacle for me like what the UHD UP2414Q MST was (half screen dropout issues)!!! I hope this is a SST screen.


----------



## Nvidia ATI

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCM2*
> 
> As per my email correspondence, the monitor definitely does support Nvidia 3D Vision. I have confirmed this with the Nvidia 3D Vision 2 set.
> 
> The setup process as directed in the driver can be a bit hit and miss, but that's nothing to do with the monitor - it's always like that. If it doesn't detect the display appropriately initially, just try again. Second time lucky for me - it allowed me to set up 3D Vision as normal. You can then use the technology in any supporting game title.
> 
> I'll be reconnecting my GTX 980 Ti and the monitor to my system and will try to set this up again to make sure this wasn't some odd fluke, but it certainly did work before.
> 
> Edit: Yup, worked first time. Completely plug and play, with the latest Nvidia drivers and Nvidia 3D Vision 2 set -
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/700366402738393088.


Thanks for your comments. Does this monitor display pixel inversion in 3D mode?


----------



## PCM2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nvidia ATI*
> 
> Thanks for your comments. Does this monitor display pixel inversion in 3D mode?


Just like the PG278Q you mean? Yes, as I said it's exactly the same in that respect so refer to that review.


----------



## Nephurus

Just got mine and so far it is perfect . Still need to finish my main gaming pc asap to take advantage of this beauty but so far so good.


----------



## Darylrese

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nephurus*
> 
> Just got mine and so far it is perfect . Still need to finish my main gaming pc asap to take advantage of this beauty but so far so good.


Glad you like it! Welcome to the club!

The Acer XB271HU is releasing this week in the UK and its fairly temping. I am interested in comparing the Dell to a IPS equivalent and also the glossy coating and no pixel inversion would be a good step up for me. Not sure i can justify the cost though.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> Glad you like it! Welcome to the club!
> 
> The Acer XB271HU is releasing this week in the UK and its fairly temping. I am interested in comparing the Dell to a IPS equivalent and also the glossy coating and no pixel inversion would be a good step up for me. Not sure i can justify the cost though.


None of these monitors have glossy coatings, although the XB271HU is known to be less grainy than the TN ones.


----------



## b4thman

I am concerned about ghosting when playing with Nvidia 3d vision. I know this panel behaves the the same as pg278q, but I have heard different opinions of pg278q users about ghosting. Not sure if this monitor is a good choice for 3d gaming.


----------



## jthomp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Malinkadink*
> 
> Just ordered an AOC G2460PG for $350 out the door. Yeah its 24" and 1080p, but its $200 less than this dell that has a heavy matte coating, pixel inversion issues, a rather poor OD implementation, with the only saving grace being 27" 1440p, but the bigger size and resolution isn't worth the extra cash with the issues that it does have. I'll still have a 2795QHD to use on the side for non gaming tasks, so i'll just be hunkering down with this setup until OLED monitors come out and OLED prices in general come down so give or take a few years from now.
> 
> It was either gonna be this AOC or the LG 24gm77 with the latter actually being a slightly better panel, but for $50 more G-sync was totally worth it with a still fairly decent TN panel.
> 
> Goodluck to anyone that rolls the dice with this Dell


That's what I'm trying, too. I thought about this one but it seems pretty buggy like all the other 1440p gaming screens right now. Plus, it should be easier to do 1080p for me right now with a 970. I want to play Quake Darkplaces at a high FPS very, very bad, and I have the horsepower.

This should pair up nicely with my PA248Q that I actually really like and don't want to stop using but I needed a second monitor for doing heavy work. I'll have almost the same pixel size and this will fill a dual work/play role. At $350, it seems like the best all-round deal I can get right now and I can keep a synergy going with my current setup. Like you, I am thinking an OLED will be good to look forward to.

Now, if I had a larger income, then sure, I'd plunk down cash on one of these 1440's. But that means I'd also probably have dual 980ti's and other gaming monitors already. I have to buy already established and less expensive tech, and 1920x1080 is just more tried and tested right now.


----------



## Malinkadink

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jthomp*
> 
> That's what I'm trying, too. I thought about this one but it seems pretty buggy like all the other 1440p gaming screens right now. Plus, it should be easier to do 1080p for me right now with a 970. I want to play Quake Darkplaces at a high FPS very, very bad, and I have the horsepower.
> 
> This should pair up nicely with my PA248Q that I actually really like and don't want to stop using but I needed a second monitor for doing heavy work. I'll have almost the same pixel size and this will fill a dual work/play role. At $350, it seems like the best all-round deal I can get right now and I can keep a synergy going with my current setup. Like you, I am thinking an OLED will be good to look forward to.
> 
> Now, if I had a larger income, then sure, I'd plunk down cash on one of these 1440's. But that means I'd also probably have dual 980ti's and other gaming monitors already. I have to buy already established and less expensive tech, and 1920x1080 is just more tried and tested right now.


I'm enjoying mine right now, i may remove its matte coating at some point down the line to enhance its image quality some more. I got it calibrated pretty well with around 740:1 contrast ratio, perfectly good grayscale across the board with <1 DeltaE and the same for all the primaries and secondary colors. It's really the most accurate TN i've ever used at least when you're sitting directly in front of it. My top left quadrant is a bit dim though with 25% deviation from the center, though its not exactly noticeable or too bothersome.

I actually havent tested it again so its possible it could have improved. For $350 its a really solid gaming monitor with the added benefits of gsync. Being that its 1080p i can achieve roughly 100fps in demanding titles with a single 970 if i tweak the settings right. I will be looking to upgrade to pascal this year if it proves to be worth it so i can even push more frames in newer gams.

Oh yeah theres also no pixel inversion and the overdrive works really well in reducing blur whilst not introducing any obvious overshoot.


----------



## PCM2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *b4thman*
> 
> I am concerned about ghosting when playing with Nvidia 3d vision. I know this panel behaves the the same as pg278q, but I have heard different opinions of pg278q users about ghosting. Not sure if this monitor is a good choice for 3d gaming.


"Ghosting" is not really an issue, at least not in the traditional sense. But the issues to consider which are raised in the review are obvious stuttering when FPS drops below below optimal, obvious interlacing patterns and a bit of crosstalk. All covered in as much depth as you'll find on the ASUS review.


----------



## b4thman

I was refering to crosstalk when speakingde about 3d ghosting, and I have read comments about a more noticeable crosstalk playing whith pg278q than with other good 3d monitors. So I asume this dell has the same problem.


----------



## PCM2

Haven't completed my testing yet (on holiday currently) but at first first glance it seemed similar in that respect.


----------



## JunkieXcel

I just spent 30 minutes testing with 3DVision (version 1) and yes, it works.

I feel like an idiot as I've had this monitor for 3 months and went along with the assumption that it wasn't compatible. I never thought to test it.

It sets up like any other 3D monitor. It's detected exactly as PCM2 states.

I tested Trine 2 and the Witcher 2. Both work fine, with the usual stereoscopic 3D caveats.

It's early days but from what I can see there's less crosstalk than my 23" 1080p LG 3D monitor. The stereoscopic experience is probably more immersive given that the Dell is a larger display and 1440p.

The big draw back is that pixel inversion is definitely noticeable in stereoscopic mode. I barely noticed it in normal use but as soon as I turned on stereo it was there. It's not a deal breaker for me.

Its a real pity that 3D is dead although the community have done a sterling job in fixing some games.

Stereoscopic 3D is a very, very nice bonus feature in this monitor and while it'll be meaningless to many, for those few who have the kit and are prepared to put up with 3D's foibles, it definitely adds value.


----------



## b4thman

Well, you are using Nvidia 3d Vision 1, and it probably makes crosstalk worse, I don't know.
It would be nice to have a impresion about the quality playing 3d games using 1080p resolution, in comparison with another native 1080p 27" 3D monitor? I say it because playing 3D + 2K may be imposible with some games. I know 2K is better, but if you only can handle 1080p with certain game..., what can you expect?

About the death of 3D, I don't think it is going to happen so easy. Even if tomorrow Nvidia decided to cut support to 3D with their drives (that won't happen), I would have a 2nd computer at home just only to play past 3D games that there already exist with good support, and I have never installed because lack of time. With the past of time it become more intersting to play certain games in 3D, just because the game is the same but we have more powerfull hardware to play it in better conditions.


----------



## JunkieXcel

I'm not sure exactly what you are getting at here: I said crosstalk is less an issue on the Dell than my old LG panel. I don't think there's ever been concrete evidence that v2 offers less crosstalk than v1, it tends to be more of a panel issue rather than the glasses.

Stereo 3D is effectively dead and Nvidia effectively treats it as a legacy tech: there hasn't been any new 3Dvision profiles for quite some time and even tv manufacturers are starting to drop it from new sets. I don't think they'll abandon the driver any time soon but there's nothing new coming out, almost certainly, ever.


----------



## Nvidia ATI

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCM2*
> 
> Just like the PG278Q you mean? Yes, as I said it's exactly the same in that respect so refer to that review.


Yes, I wanted to find out if the problems are similar to the PG278Q. Many thanks for your answer. I will skip this monitor since I already have the Asus version.


----------



## Darylrese

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nvidia ATI*
> 
> Yes, I wanted to find out if the problems are similar to the PG278Q. Many thanks for your answer. I will skip this monitor since I already have the Asus version.


Yeah both monitors use the same panel man just a different case design









I picked up the Dell for £440 whereas the ASUS is around £580. I won't rush out to buy another ASUS monitor after trying the PG279Q. It could have been a great monitor but QC seriously let it down.

On a slightly different note, i hooked up my PS4 to this monitor and although it worked, pixel inversion was pretty bad and the display felt sluggish. I took it back downstairs, connected it to my 40" Samsung Smart TV and it was really smooth and looked great.


----------



## maxwhat

Hey guys, new user here, been following this thread and decided to buy the monitor. I'm happy with it, but there is a but;



http://imgur.com/L5WxGFB

 this is how my monitor looks in complete darkness and black background. Is it bad and is it worth it to RMA - or will most monitors do this? It's not really noticable when colors are present and stuff is actually going on, but with complete black (or white) you can see this blob in the middle. I'm worried that in games like Thief or other darker games like that, it WILL be noticable... I did pay about €600 for it, so I want a GOOD 100% working monitor!


----------



## Darylrese

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maxwhat*
> 
> Hey guys, new user here, been following this thread and decided to buy the monitor. I'm happy with it, but there is a but;
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/L5WxGFB
> 
> this is how my monitor looks in complete darkness and black background. Is it bad and is it worth it to RMA - or will most monitors do this? It's not really noticable when colors are present and stuff is actually going on, but with complete black (or white) you can see this blob in the middle. I'm worried that in games like Thief or other darker games like that, it WILL be noticable... I did pay about €600 for it, so I want a GOOD 100% working monitor!


Yeah, that's not normal, mine doesn't have this. I would RMA and swap for another. Looks like some kind of 'pressure' damage.


----------



## maxwhat

Thanks, will do.

Edit: Hopefully they will feel the same way. If they don't think there is anything wrong, I will be charged for "RMA without reason", which is atleast €50 and probably more...

Edit2- Followup: Talked briefly with Dell support, he asked what's wrong, I said it would be easier just to send him a picture, he said cool, told me where to send it. After less than 2 hours, he has ordered a new monitor for me. Can't complain about that service...! Hopefully next one will be good!


----------



## Malinkadink

Looks exactly like something i had on a PG278Q, definitely RMA


----------



## Scorpion49

I just ordered one of these, it was on sale on Amazon for $575 free shipping and no tax. Hopefully my panel lottery ticket pays off after the last dozen monitors I've bought having stupid issues.


----------



## zehoo

Might pick up a pair of the 3d vision 2 glasses if ghosting is minimal. Really enjoyed it last time a used it a few years back, just support in games for it dried up.


----------



## PCM2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zehoo*
> 
> Might pick up a pair of the 3d vision 2 glasses if ghosting is minimal. Really enjoyed it last time a used it a few years back, just support in games for it dried up.


'Ghosting' is minimal, but there are strange interlaced shadows accompanying many objects when using 3D Vision- refer to the PG278Q review. Again, exactly the same on this model. Confirmed from testing.


----------



## ironcurtains

Anyone have any thoughts of this monitor vs the acer XB271?

I have the Acer right now, and really am loving it. But the fact that this monitor is 200 dollars less really appeals to me.... Im wondering if the IPS is worth the extra 200 dollar price tag (I wont use the overcloking feature on this acer anyways).

I guess I am wondering how this panel stacks up against the other TN panels with same specs. I just came across this model today.


----------



## Darylrese

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ironcurtains*
> 
> Anyone have any thoughts of this monitor vs the acer XB271?
> 
> I have the Acer right now, and really am loving it. But the fact that this monitor is 200 dollars less really appeals to me.... Im wondering if the IPS is worth the extra 200 dollar price tag (I wont use the overcloking feature on this acer anyways).
> 
> I guess I am wondering how this panel stacks up against the other TN panels with same specs. I just came across this model today.


Well last night i did a side by side comparison between this monitor and a Dell 2515H Ultrasharp (on the left) which is IPS.





Yes the colours are slightly better on the IPS but not a massive difference once you have calibrated the S2716DG.

If i was to be buying again, i'd first try to get a good Acer XB271HU and if i didn't win the monitor lottery, settle for the S2716DG instead.

The S2716DG is a fantastic monitor but there are a few negative points:

- Pixel Inversion. You will get vertical lines across fast moving objects and this can really take away the immersive feeling once you notice it.

- Coating. The coating is grainy, almost like it needs a good clean if you look at it in daylight. It would have been MUCH better with a glossy coating in my opinion.

Quality control is good with Dell and very poor with Acer / ASUS. With the Dell you will likely get a good panel, whereas with the Acer / ASUS its a really lottery and comes down to nothing but luck.

Other than that, either is a solid choice. Get the best you can afford.

If your interested, i did an unboxing and review on this monitor which is proving very popular. I did it on Day 1 so a few minor things have changed but otherwise pretty accurate.


----------



## ironcurtains

Thanks for the reply.

Im gonna do some more testing for BLB and what not on my acer XB271. So far though, I have not noticed any in real world usage.

One thing I do have to say about this monitor though is that on white screens, it does look like it is not quite uniform (like some areas are a bit more yellow.) Although I am constantly asking myself if it just mind trick because of everything I have read about it.

The monitor is beautiful. The new tomb raider looks ******* fantastic in 1440p on this panel. Mind you, I upgraded from a standard ass HP 60Hz 1080p monitor.

I basically need to decide though if the IPS is worth the extra money.... the acer cost me 875 dollars after tax. While i definitely can afford it, I am looking into all my options to see if there is something that is comparable at a lower price.

Like I said I stumbled across the Dell today, did not even know it existed before. The pixel inversion seems like a real dealbreaker for me though.... it seems like every TN 144Hz 1440p monitor I read about has it. Is this the case ?


----------



## Darylrese

Oh you already own the XB271HU? In that case, no i don't recommend it. The Acer is better all round and i'd personally consider spending the extra to get rid of the pixel inversion i currently experience. IPS is also much nicer in terms of colour.


----------



## maxwhat

Where/when exactly does this pixel inversion occur? ... (or should I just not look for it and be ignorant(=happy))


----------



## ToKuten

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> Well last night i did a side by side comparison between this monitor and a Dell 2515H Ultrasharp (on the left) which is IPS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes the colours are slightly better on the IPS but not a massive difference once you have calibrated the S2716DG.
> 
> If i was to be buying again, i'd first try to get a good Acer XB271HU and if i didn't win the monitor lottery, settle for the S2716DG instead.
> 
> The S2716DG is a fantastic monitor but there are a few negative points:
> 
> - Pixel Inversion. You will get vertical lines across fast moving objects and this can really take away the immersive feeling once you notice it.
> 
> - Coating. The coating is grainy, almost like it needs a good clean if you look at it in daylight. It would have been MUCH better with a glossy coating in my opinion.
> 
> Quality control is good with Dell and very poor with Acer / ASUS. With the Dell you will likely get a good panel, whereas with the Acer / ASUS its a really lottery and comes down to nothing but luck.
> 
> Other than that, either is a solid choice. Get the best you can afford.
> 
> If your interested, i did an unboxing and review on this monitor which is proving very popular. I did it on Day 1 so a few minor things have changed but otherwise pretty accurate.


I will surely add color banding as one main problem.


----------



## Darylrese

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maxwhat*
> 
> Where/when exactly does this pixel inversion occur? ... (or should I just not look for it and be ignorant(=happy))


When the screen shakes. When you scroll through websites with lots of pictures. When an object moves fast across the screen. Loading screens flash / flicker.

Yes banding is an issue too of course but i havent experienced it enough to put me off


----------



## seloner

Hey guys I want to upgrade my monitor and I want to go with this dell because is cheaper and has less quality issues compared to acer xb271 and asus pg279q.My monitor atm is http://www.lg.com/uk/monitors/lg-E2251VR-led-monitor.Will I notice a improvement in terms of picture quality?Thanks for your help!


----------



## Darylrese

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seloner*
> 
> Hey guys I want to upgrade my monitor and I want to go with this dell because is cheaper and has less quality issues compared to acer xb271 and asus pg279q.My monitor atm is http://www.lg.com/uk/monitors/lg-E2251VR-led-monitor.Will I notice a improvement in terms of picture quality?Thanks for your help!


You will benefit from the higher resolution, high refresh rate and G-Sync but don't expect much of an upgrade when it comes to colour.


----------



## j0hn83

nice to see Nvidia 3d support, as even Dell told me it didn't have 3d.

Does the 3d work with PS3 games or movies?


----------



## seloner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> You will benefit from the higher resolution, high refresh rate and G-Sync but don't expect much of an upgrade when it comes to colour.


Are u sure?I bought my current monitor about 130 euros 4 years ago.I read that some tn panels are close to ips image.I hoped that this dell was a good tn panel.


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seloner*
> 
> Are u sure?I bought my current monitor about 130 euros 4 years ago.I read that some tn panels are close to ips image.I hoped that this dell was a good tn panel.


Honestly, I've had so many high end monitors that I'd have a hard time remember all of them to list out and I've never seen any huge advantage to IPS colors. Call me a pleb but I like the over-saturated TN panels, I don't give a crap about color accuracy for gaming and web browsing, I care about response time and blur. The only monitors I've actively disliked the coloration of have been VA panels, every single one I've tried has had horrific banding and gamma shift. Never trying one of those again.


----------



## Darylrese

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seloner*
> 
> Are u sure?I bought my current monitor about 130 euros 4 years ago.I read that some tn panels are close to ips image.I hoped that this dell was a good tn panel.


You might do as its 8 bit TN but it wont be WOW difference i don't think on colours.

60hz > 144hz is night and day difference. This is my first G-Sync monitor and i'm not sure i fully appriciate it as i don't think G-Sync has made a massive difference


----------



## Klocek001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> You might do as its 8 bit TN but it wont be WOW difference i don't think on colours.
> 
> 60hz > 144hz is night and day difference. This is my first G-Sync monitor and i'm not sure i fully appriciate it as i don't think G-Sync has made a massive difference


I think the biggest difference is 60Hz -> 120Hz ULMB. Switching back to 60hz v-sync I was like "how was I ever able to play like that" ?


----------



## Darylrese

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Klocek001*
> 
> I think the biggest difference is 60Hz -> 120Hz ULMB. Switching back to 60hz v-sync I was like "how was I ever able to play like that" ?


I tried ULMB and i couldn't see any difference?

Yeah i hate 60hz now its like using a desktop at 10 fps lol


----------



## ironcurtains

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion49*
> 
> Honestly, I've had so many high end monitors that I'd have a hard time remember all of them to list out and I've never seen any huge advantage to IPS colors. Call me a pleb but I like the over-saturated TN panels, I don't give a crap about color accuracy for gaming and web browsing, I care about response time and blur. The only monitors I've actively disliked the coloration of have been VA panels, every single one I've tried has had horrific banding and gamma shift. Never trying one of those again.


See this is sort of where my thinking is starting to line up. Like I said I have the XB271 predator, but I can't help but thinking that I would be just as happy with colors on a TN panel for significantly less money. Considering the acer was 875 and the dell would be like 650

I'm assuming that the pixel inversion is something that happens with all of these dell monitors right ? Doesn't matter manufacturing dates or anything ?

And would anyone have a recommendation on the best TN 1440p 144hz panel then? I've read that the Rog swift 278 also has the pixel inversion issue

To be honest. I upgraded from an old HP 60hz regular ass monitor to the acer and the colors on the acer didn't blow me away really. I didn't notice that they were so much better. What really got me was the 1440p resolution and the refresh rate / gsync


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ironcurtains*
> 
> See this is sort of where my thinking is starting to line up. Like I said I have the XB271 predator, but I can't help but thinking that I would be just as happy with colors on a TN panel for significantly less money. Considering the acer was 875 and the dell would be like 650
> 
> I'm assuming that the pixel inversion is something that happens with all of these dell monitors right ? Doesn't matter manufacturing dates or anything ?
> 
> And would anyone have a recommendation on the best TN 1440p 144hz panel then? I've read that the Rog swift 278 also has the pixel inversion issue
> 
> To be honest. I upgraded from an old HP 60hz regular ass monitor to the acer and the colors on the acer didn't blow me away really. I didn't notice that they were so much better. What really got me was the 1440p resolution and the refresh rate / gsync


I'm not sure about the pixel inversion, I had the XL2730Z which should be the same panel and I never had any issues with it, it looked great. Freesync was just a crapshoot with different games and AMD drivers are for masochists so I got rid of it.


----------



## Dreamer10

Pixel inversion is the most frequently used attribute to disqualify the Dell S2716DG here. Let me assure you : My Dell doesn't have this issue - it passes all the tests here:
testufo.com/#test=inversion









The best gaming monitor I ever had, full stop!


----------



## Nukemaster

I fail that test hard on both my screens(SM245t and BenQ XL2420Z).


----------



## yellows

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dreamer10*
> 
> Pixel inversion is the most frequently used attribute to disqualify the Dell S2716DG here. Let me assure you : My Dell doesn't have this issue - it passes all the tests here:
> testufo.com/#test=inversion
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The best gaming monitor I ever had, full stop!


Even here (put the browser in full screen) on 7b?


----------



## yellows

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> I tried ULMB and i couldn't see any difference?


Try this one. Put the GPU drivers and the monitor in ULMB. Then toggle it on and off in the OSD.


----------



## Klocek001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yellows*
> 
> Even here (put the browser in full screen) on 7b?


well I gotta admit I haven't seen any vertical lines you guys are talking about, and there is no pixel walk on this test on my unit.


----------



## ToKuten

i saw them with this video on full HD, full screen


----------



## ToKuten

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dreamer10*
> 
> Pixel inversion is the most frequently used attribute to disqualify the Dell S2716DG here. Let me assure you : My Dell doesn't have this issue - it passes all the tests here:
> testufo.com/#test=inversion
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The best gaming monitor I ever had, full stop!


Not sure if the test is valid or not. I am not an expert on that








For the website, I passed it but when you compare by hand top and bot, they are'nt the same, and i had flash every second...



I repeat again, for me, the color banding is the main issue, that's why i didn t keep it.









Here the steam launcher:

You see the same banding on dota2 reborn.(when you pick hero or loading screen)


----------



## Darylrese

This is literally the best screenshot i have seen of Pixel Inversion and is exactly what i see on this monitor. (Vertical lines)

ToKuten, thats my video showing the pixel inversion i am getting. Dispite the poor quality, you can see the vertical lines on the tyres of the car!


----------



## ToKuten

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> This is literally the best screenshot i have seen of Pixel Inversion and is exactly what i see on this monitor. (Vertical lines)
> 
> ToKuten, thats my video showing the pixel inversion i am getting. Dispite the poor quality, you can see the vertical lines on the tyres of the car!










oopss, it will advice futur s2716dg's buyers. Good Job
Also i saw some lines bending (black) on the road


----------



## JunkieXcel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> This is literally the best screenshot i have seen of Pixel Inversion and is exactly what i see on this monitor. (Vertical lines)
> 
> ToKuten, thats my video showing the pixel inversion i am getting. Dispite the poor quality, you can see the vertical lines on the tyres of the car!


My sample doesn't have interlace artefacts anything remotely like that, thankfully. Occasionally I have suspected what might be very fine vertical lines in certain circumstances but in truth, it could easily be my imagination as well.

However, in stereoscopic 3D mode pixel inversion is quite obvious, and looks very like that image. Thankfully for me its limited to stereoscopic mode.

Another "issue" I've noticed is that enabling and disabling stereoscopic mode causes a bug with re-enabling Gsync. G-sync will be activated in the driver but the OSD remains stuck in "Normal mode". I need to reset the monitor and my PC in order to re-enable Gsync. Not a big issue but it's there.


----------



## Scorpion49

Mine will be here tomorrow, hopefully its a good one!


----------



## Dreamer10

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yellows*
> 
> Even here (put the browser in full screen) on 7b?


Did test 7b, no pixel inversion, only some minimal colour banding...


----------



## PCM2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dreamer10*
> 
> Did test 7b, no pixel inversion, only some minimal colour banding...


What web browser were you using? And definitely full screen not just a maximised window? Anyway these pixel inversion tests do not dictate whether or not vertical interlacing patterns are seen in a game. If you don't notice the issue, for heaven sake don't go looking for it.


----------



## Darylrese

I agree with the above. If you don't notice it, DO NOT perform these tests to find it. Be happy!

I have a Acer XB271HU on its way to me tomorrow. I figured i could compare it side by side with the Dell S2716DG and do a comparison video for you guys.

Here's hoping i get a decent one! If not, no commitment, i can return for full refund within 14 days.


----------



## NostraZ

Hello all.

I have just got my 2nd monitor and the BB is pretty much gone on this monitor alot better then the first 1 i got.


----------



## Dreamer10

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dreamer10*
> 
> What web browser were you using? And definitely full screen not just a maximised window?


I use Firefox and pressed F11 for full screen. *No pixel inversion*. But some inconvenient flickering at test 6b.

Don't like to repeat myself: I'm very happy with the Dell and the only serious rival might be the new Viewsonic XG2703 for twice as much the price :


----------



## owlieowl

I got mine a couple days ago and returned it right away. Can't stand it for general usage next to a calibrated IPS panel and be comfortable with it. The gamma is awful, there is no OSD gamma adjustment, and achieving a better gamma through software causes severe banding in a gradient (http://www.lagom.nl/lcd-test/gradient.php).

For multi purpose use, it's no good. Black is grey, colors are very washed out compared to a properly calibrated IPS.. there's no way around it, ICC profiles and other calibrations aside, if you care at all about color and image accuracy, this isn't the way to go. I guess if you had no other monitor to compare it to for general usage, you could be happy with it, but for $500 people should know it's not good for multi purpose use. At that price point, it should be.

edit: I will say if you plan to never do _anything but play games_ on the monitor, the colors are fine. It honestly doesn't blow me away like a good IPS, but it's super smooth, no doubt about it. The XB270HU is much more enjoyable to game on, though, there's no comparison.


----------



## Stars

@owlieowl- its weird that you expected a TN panel (and a 144hz one on top of that) to look like a, I assume 60Hz IPS monitor. Thats just a little delusional. If youre gonna compare IPS panels to this monitor, compare the 144hz one, which is suddenly the difference isnt that big anymore, because the only available 144hz IPS-type panel right now also cannot compete with say modern 60Hz LG IPS panels..


----------



## owlieowl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stars*
> 
> @owlieowl- its weird that you expected a TN panel (and a 144hz one on top of that) to look like a, I assume 60Hz IPS monitor. Thats just a little delusional. If youre gonna compare IPS panels to this monitor, compare the 144hz one, which is suddenly the difference isnt that big anymore, because the only available 144hz IPS-type panel right now also cannot compete with say modern 60Hz LG IPS panels..


You're calling me delusional...?

Go look at the Amazon reviews for this particular monitor. They rave about the screen being "IPS quality" and how there is no reason to get an IPS, etc etc. THAT'S delusional. I've seen a few people say they have it next to an IPS panel and they can't tell the difference - that's just impossible, unless you have a truly awful IPS screen and have done no calibration on it whatsoever. In which case, great, this monitor is for you - you don't care about image accuracy anyways.

I never said that I assumed this monitor would look like as good as my IPS, I assumed it would look as good as possible for a TN, and it certainly does. However, that doesn't justify the incredibly bad out of the box gamma, with no room for adjustment hardware side, and severe side effects (banding) from adjusting it through software. You'll never get as good a gamma adjustment through software as you will hardware, either. That is my main gripe with this monitor.

As to comparing 144hz IPS panels to this monitor, I've used a 144hz IPS panel (4 different XB270HUs, had to return em all), and each one I would have preferred to the Dell, hands down, even for $200 more and with the BLB/dead pixels. They're both still not worth it at their price points, though, because as you pointed out the 144hz IPS screens can't compete with a good 60hz one.

Yes, monitor tech is in a weird spot right now, with the "highest quality" offerings being made with low quality AU Optronics panels. It's a frustrating situation, without a doubt. That doesn't excuse this monitor from it's flaws - in my opinion another overpriced G-Sync monitor. If it had been $300, I would have kept it.


----------



## yellows

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stars*
> 
> @owlieowl- its weird that you expected a TN panel (and a 144hz one on top of that) to look like a, I assume 60Hz IPS monitor. Thats just a little delusional. If youre gonna compare IPS panels to this monitor, compare the 144hz one, which is suddenly the difference isnt that big anymore, because the only available 144hz IPS-type panel right now also cannot compete with say modern 60Hz LG IPS panels..


The panel is capable of getting close to 2.2 gamma with calibration so why not make it an option in the OSD? I'm not sure what was Dell's reason for omitting such a crucial setting. Even cheap TN BenQs have it selectable from 1.8 all the way to 2.6.

And the banding is exacerbated by the nVidia's persistence of using 8-bit maths with ICM profiles instead of at least making it an option to use 10-bit with dithering like AMD does (more about this issue).


----------



## Stars

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *owlieowl*
> 
> For multi purpose use, it's no good. Black is grey, colors are very washed out compared to a properly calibrated IPS.. there's no way around it, ICC profiles and other calibrations aside, if you care at all about color and image accuracy, this isn't the way to go. I guess if you had no other monitor to compare it to for general usage, you could be happy with it, but for $500 people should know it's not good for multi purpose use. At that price point, it should be.


I was refering to this part, where u compare black levels and colors to a properly calibrated 60hz ips monitor, which makes litlle sense in my book. The other stuff I dont disagree (missing gamma settings etc.).

However a TN monitor will never be multi purpose use friendly. Because of the poor contrast, poor blacks and strong color shift/rly bad viewing angles, thats why I thought the post was strange to say the least.


----------



## owlieowl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stars*
> 
> I was refering to this part, where u compare black levels and colors to a properly calibrated 60hz ips monitor, which makes litlle sense in my book. The other stuff I dont disagree (missing gamma settings etc.).
> 
> However a TN monitor will never be multi purpose use friendly. Because of the poor contrast, poor blacks and strong color shift, thats why I though the post was strange to say the least.


A LOT of people are saying or comparing (elsewhere at least - I haven't read through most of this thread) this monitor to an IPS monitor and saying that they can't tell the difference or that it's almost as good as an IPS in those areas. I didn't think it would be as nice sitting next to my IPS, but I thought it would be tolerable for general usage. That's not something you ever get with a TN monitor, hence why I decided to try it. So, I made that comparison because I'm feeling really frustrated from reading the amount of posts saying it's nearly as good or as good as an IPS in those areas, when it's _definitely_ not.

It's certainly _as close as possible for a TN_ but it just doesn't even merit a comparison to a decent IPS for anything outside of gaming - which is exactly my point I guess, not a fair comparison, so I'm confused why people even try and make that assertion.


----------



## Stars

I agree many ppl are making those IPS comparisons, esp. in Amazon reviews. I guess those are mostly some hyped/euphoric casual gamers and whatnot who havent really seen a good IPS, esp. the recent LG IPS panels. Even the 2nd choice LG panels in those korean monitors are much better looking than this 8-bit TN panel, but they have other issues like bad build quality (basically looking cheap, lacking tweaking options etc.).

But maybe one of those overclockable koreans is an alternative for you as a multi purpose monitor. THe ones that overclock to 100hz with nice LG ips panel. Ofcourse they have no Gsync/Freesync though... so thats not quite optimal as well. But in terms of multi purpose use, they are prolly the best choice right now, untill LG actually develops a real 144hz IPS panel I guess.


----------



## Xboxmember1978

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NostraZ*
> 
> Hello all.
> 
> I have just got my 2nd monitor and the BB is pretty much gone on this monitor alot better then the first 1 i got.


That's pretty impressive black level. I'm not sure why people say TN don't have good blacks


----------



## OGM3X

I just picked this monitor up from jet.com for $509 shipped and i am really happy with it


----------



## Darylrese

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OGM3X*
> 
> I just picked this monitor up from jet.com for $509 shipped and i am really happy with it


Awesome man!

My Acer XB271HU just turned up and i have it running at work. Looks good but hard to tell on a slower machine and lighting conditions.

A full side by side review will be posted here saturday afternoon / evening provided my cold / flu gets better so i can actually talk in the video lol


----------



## Scorpion49

Well I just got my Dell in, pixel perfect and no inversion. The matte coating is going to take some getting used to after being on a glossy panel but it isn't that distracting after only a few minutes. G-sync is fabulous as always.


----------



## OGM3X

No dead pixels or back light bleed here







Any recommendations on settings ?


----------



## Dreamer10

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OGM3X*
> 
> No dead pixels or back light bleed here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any recommendations on settings ?


*NVIDIA Control Panel only:*
Digital Vibrancy: 55 - 60 , Brightness 35, Contrast 45, Gamma 0,91
OSD:
Brightness 21, Contrast 75, RGB 97/99/100

*or a different approach (ICC profiles):*

*Yellows' ICC Profile:*
http://www.overclock.net/t/1577511/anyone-else-excited-for-the-dell-s2716dg-monitor/1830#post_24852264
OSD:
Brightness 21, Contrast 75, RGB 97/99/100

*Musikos53 (computerbase) ICC Profile - Description in German:*
http://www.computerbase.de/forum/showthread.php?t=1537721&p=18443815#post18443815
OSD:
Brightness 29, Contrast 74, RGB 97/96/94

Each monitor is different - so you have to find out yourself and adjust the values slightly.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xboxmember1978*
> 
> That's pretty impressive black level. I'm not sure why people say TN don't have good blacks


Put any TN next to perhaps any VA, Plasma, or CRT (none of which being the king of blacks either), all at the same brightness level and you'd see why.


----------



## Iching

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *owlieowl*
> 
> You're calling me delusional...?
> 
> Go look at the Amazon reviews for this particular monitor. They rave about the screen being "IPS quality" and how there is no reason to get an IPS, etc etc. THAT'S delusional. I've seen a few people say they have it next to an IPS panel and they can't tell the difference - that's just impossible, unless you have a truly awful IPS screen and have done no calibration on it whatsoever. In which case, great, this monitor is for you - you don't care about image accuracy anyways.
> 
> I never said that I assumed this monitor would look like as good as my IPS, I assumed it would look as good as possible for a TN, and it certainly does. However, that doesn't justify the incredibly bad out of the box gamma, with no room for adjustment hardware side, and severe side effects (banding) from adjusting it through software. You'll never get as good a gamma adjustment through software as you will hardware, either. That is my main gripe with this monitor.
> 
> As to comparing 144hz IPS panels to this monitor, I've used a 144hz IPS panel (4 different XB270HUs, had to return em all), and each one I would have preferred to the Dell, hands down, even for $200 more and with the BLB/dead pixels. They're both still not worth it at their price points, though, because as you pointed out the 144hz IPS screens can't compete with a good 60hz one.
> 
> Yes, monitor tech is in a weird spot right now, with the "highest quality" offerings being made with low quality AU Optronics panels. It's a frustrating situation, without a doubt. That doesn't excuse this monitor from it's flaws - in my opinion another overpriced G-Sync monitor. If it had been $300, I would have kept it.


Cool story. We're sorry to hear Dell made you so upset. Bye.


----------



## Xboxmember1978

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OGM3X*
> 
> I just picked this monitor up from jet.com for $509 shipped and i am really happy with it


How did you get it that cheap? My promo code of shop15 gets it down to $519.99
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Put any TN next to perhaps any VA, Plasma, or CRT (none of which being the king of blacks either), all at the same brightness level and you'd see why.


Are you suggesting that IPS is better? My IPS monitor does have good black level however the IPS glow in all 4 corners takes away from it, not really worth only having good blacks in the middle of your screen while all corners are horrible


----------



## OGM3X

....


----------



## Xboxmember1978

If you use your debit card they give you money off? I didn't know that however it's now $569.99 so either way I couldn't get it as cheap as you did anyways

BTW. Why would you want to waive the shipping back? God forbid you need to return it you'll have to pay to return then


----------



## OGM3X

....


----------



## Xboxmember1978

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> Awesome man!
> 
> My Acer XB271HU just turned up and i have it running at work. Looks good but hard to tell on a slower machine and lighting conditions.
> 
> A full side by side review will be posted here saturday afternoon / evening provided my cold / flu gets better so i can actually talk in the video lol


I'd like to see the review and comparisons


----------



## Talon2016

Just a slight follow up to my shipping "incident" with Jet.com. I just got home from a week long trip and was able to deal with this situation. I was offered shipment back to Jet.com, but opted to wait and speak with Dell first. I contacted them yesterday morning and spoke with a nice technical support person. They initially told me that Jet.com would have to replace it for me, but I fought back that I needed a monitor now, and that I didn't trust their service after my initial shipment. I told them I wanted to keep the monitor instead of a full return since I do like it, and I just want Dell to replace it. Initially I was told it might be a refrub in that case, but eventually the service rep came back on the phone and told me that since it was less than 30 days old, and that this was a "special" case with my retailer they would assume ownership of my screen and ship me a brand new monitor. I presume the shipment method is overnight as I was told I will have the new monitor by Monday, Tuesday at the latest. He informed me that if I don't get it by then to email him personally and he will look into it for me.

Dell customer service thus far has been outstanding on this issue for me. I fully trust that if I run into any issues in the future with the screen they will step up to the plate far better than any of those other foreign manufacturers.

I will follow up with my new screen when I get it this week.


----------



## NostraZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NostraZ*
> 
> Hello all.
> 
> I have just got my 2nd monitor and the BB is pretty much gone on this monitor alot better then the first 1 i got.


i spoke to soon







there was no bb at all now i see some oval shaped backlight bleeding i am 100% sure there was nothing for the first 1 day use. i just give up on this monitor.


----------



## Darylrese

I have just compared the Dell S2716DG and Acer XB271HU side by side and neither are perfect!

Here's some screen shots comparing the two. The Dell S2716DG is a 8bit TN (On the left) has been calibrated using the nvidia control panel and Acer IPS (On the right) at stock expect for 32% brightness.

Microsoft Word 2016. Both monitors display some uniformity issues here. The Dell displays white with a 'yellow' tinge and has a 'shimer' effect thanks to the heavy coating on the Dell. Overall it's 1 - 0 to the Acer.



Comparing colours on desktop wallpapers. Here the gamma is 'crushed' on the Dell and clearer, more vibrant on the Acer. Remember the Acer hasn't been calibrated yet but 'Out of the box' it is better. 2- 0 to the Acer.



Here the wallpaper colours are almost identical. The only difference i can see is the image being slightly washed out compared to the Dell but its marginal. Its a tie on this one!



Black level testing. The Dell nice and black, no backlight bleed. The Acer exhibits some backlight bleed down the right hand side at top and bottom but its minor and could be IPS glow related as it improves with distance. Overall the blacks are deeper on the TN. The Dell wins this one.



White level testing. Neither panel has excellent uniformity. Both have brighter patches in the corners and towards the edges of the screen. White is 'whiter' on the Acer and has an overall 'yellow' look about it on the Dell. The Acer wins this round.



Individually they look similar in terms of white level with a slight edge going to the Acer.

DELL



ACER



Green level testing very hard to notice a difference once the Dell has been calibrated. Its a tie!



Blue level testing. The blue is more vibrant on the Acer.



Real use white levels are quite different as can be seen in these screen shots.





4K Video to compare colours






Overall i am prefering the Acer at this point. Even though it has some uniformity issues with white and also some minor bleed down the right hand side, the image quality is better overall thanks to the improved colours and lighter coating. The AG coating on the Dell really distorts the image but the colours are impressive for a TN panel. The Acer boasts 165hz refresh rate, an increase of 21hz over the Dell and whilst minor, it is that tiny bit smoother. Also i am a bit of a frames per second nut so getting more from my rig is nice.

Astetics goes to the Dell. The build quality is excellent and i love the 'minimalistic' feel about it. The Acer is nice but has 'Gamer' detailing which i dislike personally. If i keep the Acer, i will be fitting it on a desk mount to get rid of the red stand and feet.

Overall, i'll give it a week with the Acer and if i can live with the white uniformity and backlight bleed on the right hand side i think i will keep it and sell the Dell.

It's important to note, unfortunately there is no 'perfect' panel on the market today when it comes to 1440p, 144hz and G-Sync. All have their own problems and unfortunately we are forced to either 'settle' with one or keep trying in the hope a perfect panel exists. Personally now having gone through 3 x ASUS PG279Q's, 2 x Dell S2716DG's and now 1 x Acer XB271HU, i'd say at this stage the perfect panel doesnt exist. The Acer is the closest i have come though so might be a keeper until the market matures and OLED becomes available to us.

Let me know what you guys think.


----------



## Xboxmember1978

I'm shocked that the white on the Dell looks that yellow compared to the Acer. That really makes me think twice now. You sure the Dell wasn't on a "warm" color pre-set?


----------



## PCM2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xboxmember1978*
> 
> I'm shocked that the white on the Dell looks that yellow compared to the Acer. That really makes me think twice now. You sure the Dell wasn't on a "warm" color pre-set?


It is quite strange given that my S2716DG has a default colour temperature of >7000K centrally. It could also be that the ASUS in this comparison has a very cool colour temperature and therefore by comparison the Dell looks rather warm as a result. I mean I'm looking at these photos on a Dell S2716DG as it happens and the apparent difference from the photos is just odd.


----------



## Darylrese

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xboxmember1978*
> 
> I'm shocked that the white on the Dell looks that yellow compared to the Acer. That really makes me think twice now. You sure the Dell wasn't on a "warm" color pre-set?


Nope, it was on user settings, R 99%, G 100%, B 96%, and nvidia Gamma 0.80% and contrast 60%. I haven't been able to get the white any whiter really. It either goes pink or yellowish but i dont have a calibration device. I have tried several ICC Profiles which improve image quality but still aren't as white as the IPS.

The trade off here is the white on the IPS doesn't have great uniformity but overall its better.

If someone can give me the OSD settings for the Dell, i can take another screenshot no problem.


----------



## PCM2

Actually, looking at the images again you have to be careful with the viewing angle constraints on the Dell as well. If you move your head you will notice perceived colour temperature shifts. Likewise if you take a photo from slightly different viewing angles you will notice the effect alter. It would also be worthwhile taking a photograph of the Dell on its own so the camera and your eyes don't compensate for what could be an overly cool-tinted Acer.


----------



## Xboxmember1978

This really makes me sad though, I was really wanting to get this monitor and get away from IPS glow which I hate on my current Dell U2711


----------



## Darylrese

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xboxmember1978*
> 
> This really makes me sad though, I was really wanting to get this monitor and get away from IPS glow which I hate on my current Dell U2711


Don't be too off put by it. Here they are individually and they do look better.

Dell:



Acer:


----------



## Xboxmember1978

Still looks pretty darn yellow to me especially on the sides. Is that what you actually see when looking at it straight on or just from photo's?


----------



## Darylrese

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xboxmember1978*
> 
> Still looks pretty darn yellow to me especially on the sides. Is that what you actually see when looking at it straight on or just from photo's?


It's about right yes. Maybe slightly better in real life. The white is 'brighter' and 'cleaner' on the Acer for me. It may improve with a proper calibration. Neither have excellent uniformity on white but IPS is better. The coating also makes a difference. The Dell has a harsh AG coating which in turn makes it look dirtier i feel.

I can notice a difference between the Dell S2716DG and Dell U2515H / Acer XB271HU IPS Panels for white levels.


----------



## Xboxmember1978

We as consumers really don't have much of a choice here, both IPS and TN really have their own downfalls with IPS glow for me is just as bad. I see no VA 1440p G-Sync panels on the horizon


----------



## PCM2

The yellowing towards the top and sides is partly related to the viewing angles as I mentioned earlier. If the monitor is viewed from slightly higher up or the photo taken as such this effect would reduce. Unfortunately this is an issue from a normal viewing position though, you can't escape that with any amount of calibration. Well you might be able to reduce the yellowing somewhat, but not without affecting the more central regions and perhaps making them too 'cool'.


----------



## Dreamer10

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> Nope, it was on user settings, R 99%, G 100%, B 96%, and nvidia Gamma 0.80% and contrast 60%. I haven't been able to get the white any whiter really.


Mine doesn't look so "yellowish" - rather slightly greyish when it comes to pure white. Maybe you should try these OSD settings and leave the contrast at 75:

Custom Colours: 97, 99, *100* RGB


----------



## ToKuten

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dreamer10*
> 
> Mine doesn't look so "yellowish" - rather slightly greyish when it comes to pure white. Maybe you should try these OSD settings and leave the contrast at 75:
> 
> Custom Colours: 97, 99, *100* RGB


i only got your white color turning to grey color with brightness 20 / 50 contrast but if i set 30/75 the white was pure even too much for my eyes.








That s why the main issue for me


----------



## Xboxmember1978

Damn, I have a hard time seeing what the Dell does to whites. I was looking to get one but I'm really shaking my head now


----------



## Scorpion49

Mine has no problem with displaying whites, its actually a little too "white" and hurts my eyes tbh. I have had to turn the brightness down to 20 to be able to read lighter colored web pages.


----------



## Xboxmember1978

Interesting, maybe some are having issues while others not. Maybe he should return for an exchange and see if that helps


----------



## nyxagamemnon

How bad would the tn viewing angle be with a surround 3 monitor setup? Anyone have any direct experiance. And before anyone points me to the ips screens, I am sick to death over rma's on the ips varients.


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xboxmember1978*
> 
> Interesting, maybe some are having issues while others not. Maybe he should return for an exchange and see if that helps


I do remember several other dell monitor models having problems with yellowish whites in the past, I wonder if these are related?


----------



## ironcurtains

I have a hard time believing that you didnt take the Acer off of its default warm setting. When I took my predator out of the box, the screen was piss yellow disgusting looking whites.

Im thinking about going to pick up the dell today and checking it out... honestly I dont think that the acer XB271 is proving to be worth 900 dollars for me honestly.


----------



## Nukemaster

Even between identical screens you will have some variation.

To be honest. I always found the extra cool whites to be a bit harder on the eyes than the warm yellow/red.

The wLED's in most monitors now are also "cooler" than the CFLs many screens used to use.

As long as a screen looks good to you(with or without settings). That is all that matters.

I am using a BenQ screen with RGB set to 100 - 98 - 90. I am sure this is WAY to warm for many users(even more so with how cool cellular phone and tablets screens are and most users have become very used to that color temperature). Personally I tend to find warmer colors nicer(yet daylight for light bulbs over soft/warm white).


----------



## Darylrese

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ironcurtains*
> 
> I have a hard time believing that you didnt take the Acer off of its default warm setting. When I took my predator out of the box, the screen was piss yellow disgusting looking whites.
> 
> Im thinking about going to pick up the dell today and checking it out... honestly I dont think that the acer XB271 is proving to be worth 900 dollars for me honestly.


I did take it off warm setting, it was set to User mode for RGB and tweaked a little. Sorry, did i say i left it on 'warm'? Don't remember saying that. My bad if i did.

I have 2 x Dell Ultrasharp U2515H IPS panels at work and white is better on these but it is still darker towards the bottom of the screen. The perfect panel doesn't exist i'm afraid. Every single one i have tried (2 x ASUS PG279Q, 2 x Dell S2716DG, 2 x Dell U2515H, 1 x Acer XB271HU doesn't have amazing white uniformity. The best is the U2515H, but its no good for gaming as its only 60hz and no G-Sync.

The Acer is £599 here in the UK vs £499.99 for the Dell. For me, the extra £100 is worth the upgrade. I am enjoying using the Acer and love the fact it has no pixel inversion.

Don't get me wrong the Dell is a superb monitor but all things taken into consideration, the Acer is slightly ahead for me at this moment in time.


----------



## ironcurtains

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> I did take it off warm setting, it was set to User mode for RGB and tweaked a little. Sorry, did i say i left it on 'warm'? Don't remember saying that. My bad if i did.
> 
> I have 2 x Dell Ultrasharp U2515H IPS panels at work and white is better on these but it is still darker towards the bottom of the screen. The perfect panel doesn't exist i'm afraid. Every single one i have tried (2 x ASUS PG279Q, 2 x Dell S2716DG, 2 x Dell U2515H, 1 x Acer XB271HU doesn't have amazing white uniformity. The best is the U2515H, but its no good for gaming as its only 60hz and no G-Sync.
> 
> The Acer is £599 here in the UK vs £499.99 for the Dell. For me, the extra £100 is worth the upgrade. I am enjoying using the Acer and love the fact it has no pixel inversion.
> 
> Don't get me wrong the Dell is a superb monitor but all things taken into consideration, the Acer is slightly ahead for me at this moment in time.


Okay sorry I didnt see that you had taken it off warm setting.... What do you think about the acer over the dell with a 250 USD price difference? (about 180-190 British pounds)

Would you still recommend it over the dell for that much more money? (Thats how much I would save going for the Dell)


----------



## Thum8er

Hey Guys I am on the look out for a new monitor.... and I stumbled uppon this monitor. As theres a sale going on in my country so I can get my hands on one of them for 530 dollars I guess.

My question is as follows some pages state the responce time of the montor at 3ms some at 1ms..... whats true ?

If they both are correct , does dell produce multiple models ? Just found this one ^^.

I am taling about the Dell S2716DG.

Kind Regards

Thum8er


----------



## Darylrese

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ironcurtains*
> 
> Okay sorry I didnt see that you had taken it off warm setting.... What do you think about the acer over the dell with a 250 USD price difference? (about 180-190 British pounds)
> 
> Would you still recommend it over the dell for that much more money? (Thats how much I would save going for the Dell)


It really depends!

Do you already own the Dell? If so and you don't notice pixel inversion or problems with the colours, keep it.

If you haven't purchased anything yet, i'd go for the Acer XB271HU provided you don't mind the hassle it can bring with getting a good one.

The improvement in colour and lack of pixel inversion is worth the extra cash for me and 165hz overclock is nice too. Its not perfect, but neither is the Dell.

I am mega fussy when it comes to my PC and i'm the kind of guy who would spend a few hundred for small improvements so bare that in mind!


----------



## ironcurtains

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> It really depends!
> 
> Do you already own the Dell? If so and you don't notice pixel inversion or problems with the colours, keep it.
> 
> If you haven't purchased anything yet, i'd go for the Acer XB271HU provided you don't mind the hassle it can bring with getting a good one.
> 
> The improvement in colour and lack of pixel inversion is worth the extra cash for me and 165hz overclock is nice too. Its not perfect, but neither is the Dell.
> 
> I am mega fussy when it comes to my PC and i'm the kind of guy who would spend a few hundred for small improvements so bare that in mind!


I actually am using the acer right now lol.

I have just feeling like im not sure the monitor is worth 900 dollars to me. I dont know. Im just having doubts you know, which makes me think I might be happy with a TN panel


----------



## Darylrese

Ah OK...you have buyers remorse lol How are you finding it except from the cost?

Well seen as you will be going from IPS to TN i think your going to be more disappointed. If you can afford to keep the Acer, you already have the better monitor.

Have you ever experienced pixel inversion? That was the tipping point for me between these panels. If the Dell didn't have any, i'd probably keep it but unfortunately it was a defect i just couldnt get on with.


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> Ah OK...you have buyers remorse lol How are you finding it except from the cost?
> 
> *Well seen as you will be going from IPS to TN i think your going to be more disappointed*. If you can afford to keep the Acer, you already have the better monitor.
> 
> Have you ever experienced pixel inversion? That was the tipping point for me between these panels. If the Dell didn't have any, i'd probably keep it but unfortunately it was a defect i just couldnt get on with.


If it is the Dell TN hell yah he will be disappointed. Others like from Acer - nope.


----------



## Waro

One question: It still isn't possible to enter the factory menu?


----------



## ironcurtains

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> Ah OK...you have buyers remorse lol How are you finding it except from the cost?
> 
> Well seen as you will be going from IPS to TN i think your going to be more disappointed. If you can afford to keep the Acer, you already have the better monitor.
> 
> Have you ever experienced pixel inversion? That was the tipping point for me between these panels. If the Dell didn't have any, i'd probably keep it but unfortunately it was a defect i just couldnt get on with.


I had a regular ass monitor before the acer and I must say the acer was a nice setup. But I feel like the colors were not as crazy amazing as everyone said they were.


----------



## OGM3X

No problem here with my dell , colors look great !


----------



## theswagdaaddy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ironcurtains*
> 
> I had a regular ass monitor before the acer and I must say the acer was a nice setup. But I feel like the colors were not as crazy amazing as everyone said they were.
> 
> Also, no I have never experienced pixel inversion. Im not quite sure even what it is. It may have happened on my old monitor and I just didnt notice it. But I am the sort of person to get super bugged by something once I start noticing it haha. Although maybe if I stayed ignorant to the concept of it I would never notice it ><


there are crazy amazing colours and there are true to life colours and often the 2 are not correlated.

True to life colours does not equal amazing jump out of the screen vibrancy etc etc etc


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OGM3X*
> 
> No problem here with my dell , colors look great !


That was my suspicion . . . it's just Darlyrese's Dell monitor that's messed up.


----------



## igrease

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NostraZ*
> 
> i spoke to soon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> there was no bb at all now i see some oval shaped backlight bleeding i am 100% sure there was nothing for the first 1 day use. i just give up on this monitor.


Had the same thing happen to me on my second monitor. Did the smart move this time and set it up with it's own stand before mounting it to my arm mount. Didn't see any backlight bleeding at all. Went ahead and mounted it to my arm and by the end of the day I noticed some blue light along the bottom of the monitor. I think I may just return it for once and all now. Hopefully there will be a decent VA gaming panel coming out soon.


----------



## Darylrese

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdr09*
> 
> That was my suspicion . . . it's just Darlyrese's Dell monitor that's messed up.


Nothing messed up about it. Just when side by side to the IPS it looks more yellow. On its own it looks fine as i demonstrated earlier.


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> Nothing messed up about it. Just when side by side to the IPS it looks more yellow. On its own it looks fine as i demonstrated earlier.


Well, not all TN are like that . . .



and now i doubt all other Dell TNs (same model) are that bad either.


----------



## Saitama

Hi I'm new here. I've had this monitor for about 2 weeks now and I have a few questions.

1. Is this monitor supposed to have bad ghosting in "fast mode"?

2. Is it known for this monitor to go fuzzy image after switching back to DP from HDMI? It's happened about 4 times now and I have to restart the whole computer to make it display the clear image..


----------



## Malinkadink

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> Nothing messed up about it. Just when side by side to the IPS it looks more yellow. On its own it looks fine as i demonstrated earlier.


Heavy matte coating + TN color shifts both can make things a bit yellowy


----------



## BeerPowered

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brucethemoose*
> 
> Maybe, but I just can't imagine paying $800 for a TN monitor.


I look at it like this Monitor or TV what gets the most use? For me I turn a TV on a couple times a year at most. My monitor however is used daily for 5+ hours. Most spend $1200-$2500 on a HDTV. You can spend a fraction of that on a monitor. $800 is dirt cheap for a Quality Monitor.


----------



## BeerPowered

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Malinkadink*
> 
> Heavy matte coating + TN color shifts both can make things a bit yellowy


Better heavy matte than blinding cornea scarring gloss


----------



## b4thman

Somebody should hang of something the people who design the aesthetic of ACER monitors. I dont buy an Acer monitor just because I can not stand in front of one of those horrifying things without vomiting.


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *b4thman*
> 
> Somebody should hang of something the people who design the aesthetic of ACER monitors. I dont buy an Acer monitor just because I can not stand in front of one of those horrifying things without vomiting.


I've got Acer 4K . . .



I agree. My 1080 from LG bezel and stand looks much better. Good thing i got it for $355. lol


----------



## KGPrime

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BeerPowered*
> 
> Better heavy matte than blinding cornea scarring gloss


That's like putting a shoe on the wrong foot and complaining that it hurts. I have used nothing but gloss or glass monitors for 20 + years without your issue.


----------



## Darylrese

I wish so much this monitor had a matt light coating like the Acer or even better a gloss coating. It would be been much better IMO


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> I wish so much this monitor had a matt light coating like the Acer or even better a gloss coating. It would be been much better IMO


I agree. I've loved my glossy Asus VG236HE 120hz monitor since I bought it new in 2009. I still use it to this day, it looks so good. The coating on the Dell is definitely much heavier than the same panel in the XL2730Z which I had for a while, my only real complain about the monitor in general. The other thing that annoys me is if you turn it off while the computer is running it "disconnects" but I think that is a G-sync thing because my old BenQ XL2420G did that as well.


----------



## BeerPowered

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KGPrime*
> 
> That's like putting a shoe on the wrong foot and complaining that it hurts. I have used nothing but gloss or glass monitors for 20 + years without your issue.


Matte is far superior to Gloss. Gloss is too reflective, Matte has no reflection period.


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BeerPowered*
> 
> Matte is far superior to Gloss. Gloss is too reflective, Matte has no reflection period.


I like gloss the best and have no problem with reflections while heavy matte coating makes my eyes tired. Its a preference, and everybody may not share yours.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BeerPowered*
> 
> Matte is far superior to Gloss. Gloss is too reflective, Matte has no reflection period.


Superior in anti-reflection yes. Significantly inferior in picture quality however since you're putting *this thick blurry ass crap* over your screen, ruining image quality. Semi-glossy or glossy + controlled room lighting is best. Semi gloss being more practical for most people, it's very easy to use a semi-glossy screen and get zero reflections and have next to no eye fatigue thanks to bias lighting.

Although really, AR treated glass gives the best of both worlds (still more reflective than matte crap but supposedly much less reflective than any typical glossy and semi-glossy coating) but it's rare and expensive.


----------



## KGPrime

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BeerPowered*
> 
> Matte is far superior to Gloss. Gloss is too reflective, Matte has no reflection period.


Again 20+ years. Nothing but glass/gloss monitors. No problems with reflection, no reflections at all in fact with a light on, or off, or a tv on in the same room, nor from my led lit keyboard below it.
Can't see my face in it, Nothing. Nada. Zilch. If it was a shtty implementation of pure mirror glass then there might be a problem. Again, that's not all gloss/glass monitors and in 20 years, never had one of those.

If most if not all Tvs are gloss and people seem to use them just fine. It's apparently not a huge issue, or else they probably wouldn't be that way for the last 60+ years...








Do you watch movies on your tv with an open window beaming sunlight in, and then complain about the reflection? Brilliant! Go stare at the sun for a while and then complain that it's too bright.


----------



## Scorpion49

Now I'm super excited, my monitor has started getting dead pixels. First it was one, now three. This may be going back after all. My luck with the panel lottery is so damn bad, this has to be the 7th $500+ monitor in a row that has had some kind of physical defect.


----------



## ToKuten

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion49*
> 
> Now I'm super excited, my monitor has started getting dead pixels. First it was one, now three. This may be going back after all. My luck with the panel lottery is so damn bad, this has to be the 7th $500+ monitor in a row that has had some kind of physical defect.


all from the same store ?


----------



## Iching

I've picked up a 2nd one from Dell Outlet for $354 with taxes and shipped. If anyone is unhappy with the monitor, return it, and buy something else or don't buy anything. Please stop crying like little kids. It's really annoying.


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ToKuten*
> 
> all from the same store ?


No, I order from different places although two I've gotten locally. Its really starting to get on my nerves to be honest, I can't seem to get a monitor that doesn't have some sort of glaring physical defect. I never used to have this problem 5-6 years ago, but monitors in general seemed to be much higher quality back then.


----------



## Xypleth

Would you return the monitor if you had a bleeding blue line at the bottom like this



I returned the first one I got, it was exactly a month ago, there were some shipping problems when receiving the replacement, so I got it a week+ late than I should have.
The circle pressings are a lot less apparent, but the bleeding is more visible. Seeing others get near perfect panels makes me think that the company I'm buying from is selling refurbs...


----------



## j0hn83

my panel is perfect. no dead pixels, no bleed, nice blacks/whites after a little tweaking. very very slight gap in the frame at the bottom right of the monitor right where the buttons are, but nothing like some of the photos I've seen of this. only saw it as I was actually looking to see if I had that fault.

picked mine up from Amazon uk about a month ago for £99 after a blatant pricing error wasn't picked up on. would have paid £450 too as I had it on my wishlist waiting for Amazon to get stock after reading most of the reviews for all the 144hz 1440 TN g-Sync panels available. can't stand IPS glow, especially when using monitors at night.

I would have preferred the Asus PG278Q but all the comments about quality control issues, and with Dell's 3 year replacement warranty, I went with the Dell. no regrets. got a perfect panel on my 1st purchase, and it was dirt cheap


----------



## igrease

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xypleth*
> 
> Would you return the monitor if you had a bleeding blue line at the bottom like this
> 
> 
> 
> I returned the first one I got, it was exactly a month ago, there were some shipping problems when receiving the replacement, so I got it a week+ late than I should have.
> The circle pressings are a lot less apparent, but the bleeding is more visible. Seeing others get near perfect panels makes me think that the company I'm buying from is selling refurbs...


What company? Yes I would return that.


----------



## Darylrese

Here we are chaps....a comparison between the Dell S2716DG and Acer XB271HU! Hope it helps some of you to decide which one to go for.


----------



## Xypleth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *igrease*
> 
> What company? Yes I would return that.


Is the uniformity also an issue that isn't supposed to be on this particular model i.e. possible to get a panel without this issue, or just the bleeding?

It's a local shop which has products ordered from neighboring country, I don't live in U.S., I'm from Europe. The replacing takes approximately 3Weeks, which presumably is more than usual, which makes this a nightmare to deal with.


----------



## Freman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> Here we are chaps....a comparison between the Dell S2716DG and Acer XB271HU! Hope it helps some of you to decide which one to go for.


I see little difference in color.

It is so live ?


----------



## Scorpion49

Ok so I have a new problem, I keep seeing something that looks like this, but only for an instant. I've spent many hours drawing it in MS paint. Usually when the monitor switches from a dark colored game back to desktop is when it happens, but its like a big bright yellow blob at the top of the screen. I've never seen anything like it before on any monitor and I was thinking my eyes were playing tricks on my the first few times I saw it. Anyone seen something like this before? It seems to last literally 1 frame before it goes away.


----------



## PCM2

Do you ever observe this with G-SYNC disabled? I think I may have seen this sort of thing on monitors when G-SYNC activates or deactivates, occasionally.


----------



## Scorpion49

I'll try it with it off, I've had several G-sync monitors and never saw this before. Its hard to replicate, I can't quite figure out what triggers it.


----------



## Dreamer10

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> Here we are chaps....a comparison between the Dell S2716DG and Acer XB271HU! Hope it helps some of you to decide which one to go for.


Great video! It re-assures me to keep my Dell as I didn't notice any pixel inversion (vertical lines) so far. - Not to mention the support of 3D Vision!!


----------



## Malinkadink

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dreamer10*
> 
> Great video! It re-assures me to keep my Dell as I didn't notice any pixel inversion (vertical lines) so far. - *Not to mention the support of 3D Vision!*!


Come on don't kid yourself 3D Vision is dead and shouldn't be a selling point for a monitor anymore


----------



## b4thman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Malinkadink*
> 
> Come on don't kid yourself 3D Vision is dead and shouldn't be a selling point for a monitor anymore


Well, in my case I would never buy a monitor if it is not compatible with 3D Vision. This tech is far from being "dead". It is the only reason I am reading this thread and I am interested on this monitor. I have not bought it yet because I am not in a hurry, and I am waiting to be sure about ghosting/crosstalk (also could be a bit cheaper).

I have read somewhere that this monitor scales well 1080p using the HDMI input, and I don't know if that is possible to play 3D Vision games through hdmi just to play at that resolution, in case the game is enough demanding that playing in the native 2K is not smooth.


----------



## PCM2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *b4thman*
> 
> Well, in my case I would never buy a monitor if it is not compatible with 3D Vision. This tech is far from being "dead". It is the only reason I am reading this thread and I am interested on this monitor. I have not bought it yet because I am not in a hurry, and I am waiting to be sure about ghosting/crosstalk (also could be a bit cheaper).
> 
> I have read somewhere that this monitor scales well 1080p using the HDMI input, and I don't know if that is possible to play 3D Vision games through hdmi just to play at that resolution, in case the game is enough demanding that playing in the native 2K is not smooth.


It was probably my review where you read that. No, you can't use 3D Vision over HDMI on the monitor. Although developer support for 3D Vision isn't what it could be, it's interesting to note that the latest patch for 'Rise of the Tomb Raider' specifically improved support for stereoscopic 3D as there was sufficient demand for that.


----------



## b4thman

I am really much more confident on the "community" support than Nvidia's support. There are hundreds of games you can play because of different fixes out of Nvidia headquarters in the last years. Maybe Nvidia stopped supporting games in part because they were surpassed largely by individuals.

The thing is that what Nvidia has to do to mantain alive 3D gaming is just only continue introducing the option to play with Nvidia 3D Vision in the future drivers... i.e. not doing anything. It would also be a great idea if Nvidia let monitor manufacturers to use their brand with 3D Vision without paying any canon or tax (apparently when a monitor is not 3D Vision compatible but fit the hardware requeriments is because of that reason). The same reason because you can not use Nvidia 3DTV (apparently the option you can use in the Nvidia drivers to play 3D games in a TV) without paying for the sofware..., something that I can not understand because you already paid for the graphic card not precisely a low price.


----------



## b4thman

According to what a Nvidia 3D user say, this monitor suffer from worse ghosting (crosstalk) than his previous 3D monitor. No idea if that can be fixed doing anything, as I read in the past somewhere that G-sync tech may interfere when using it previously (of course it can not be used at the same time) and cause that problem later when playing using 3D, so maybe it could be fixed?

https://forums.geforce.com/default/topic/920463/3d-vision/dell-s2716dg-3d-vision/


----------



## PCM2

There is no way to rectify the crosstalk issue highlighted in my review. If you are wanting to use this monitor primarily for 3D gaming and can't run the native resolution comfortably, it's a poor choice.


----------



## Dreamer10

@PCM2: could please enlighten me which "review" you're talking all the time about. Link?


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dreamer10*
> 
> @PCM2: could please enlighten me which "review" you're talking all the time about. Link?


https://pcmonitors.info/reviews/dell-s2716dg/

(He isn't allowed to post the link himself)


----------



## Darylrese

Just a little update from me...

I have decided to sell my Dell S2716DG in favor of my latest purchase, the Acer XB271HU.

For me the Dell was excellent but i couldn't stand the pixel inversion and heavy screen coating. Everything else about the monitor was good but the Acer is a superior screen overall.

I have been very lucky to get a perfect panel on the Acer, no defects and no backlight bleed.

I hope you all continue to enjoy this monitor and i will continue to keep up with the thread to help out where i can and see how you are all getting on with it.


----------



## arkansaswoman22

How is everyone liking this monitor? I came across it online and judging from the videos it seems like a pretty solid monitor. A lot of people seem to recommend it


----------



## Darylrese

Yep i highly recommend it.


----------



## Dreamer10

Congrats, Darylrese. I saw that you got rid of the Acer's ugly red feet . As for my part, the 3D Vision support of the Dell wins me over. I love 3D movies with true black colours


----------



## b4thman

I am willing to buy one unit, but not at 640€ (that is the lowest price I can see). Too much for a monitor of this kind. Loking fordward find it at 500€ or something like that, would have no doubt.


----------



## Darylrese

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dreamer10*
> 
> Congrats, Darylrese. I saw that you got rid of the Acer's ugly red feet . As for my part, the 3D Vision support of the Dell wins me over. I love 3D movies with true black colours


Awesome mate. Have you already got one?

I am lucky as my Acer XB271HU has no backlight bleed, black is actually spot on. Pretty much exactly the same as it was on the Dell.

I used to have NVidia 3D Vision but i found i could only use it for about 15 mins at a time as it hurt my eyes but was pretty cool. I also found support to be a bit lacking on modern games but i guess the community will sort that


----------



## lainx

I got this monitor a week ago and it's been all fine and good until i noticed today this issue.



Apologies for the dirty monitor. Cba cleaning it. As you can see it bulges out at the OSD buttons, exposing a PCB.
I had some issues with pitch black from that corner, resulting in a blue tint going along the bottom of the screen almost to the middle. I was going to live with it because i wasn't in the mood of returning it but now that i see this i can't ignore it.
In talks with my retailer now and it shouldn't be any issues returning it. I hope they can send out a new one before i return mine though.
Dell does that, right? Considering going that route instead but i'll wait and see what my retailer says. Fantastic monitor otherwise.

I wonder if the swelling is a result of the monitor getting hot? I can't remember seeing it when i first got it, but then again i might've been too excited to notice.

Build is from November 2015.

EDIT:
Got a hold of Dell and they're exchanging the unit. No problems there. Everything was fine with this one (no dead pixels and so on), besides this. I hope i don't get a worse one that's refurbished...


----------



## arkansaswoman22

So i have been reading through the beginning, i know some folks noticed pixel inversion on this monitor course this was in November of 2015, it is March and curious to know if anymore people have experienced this type of issue? Dell QC for this monitor still good after 5 or 6 months of being released?


----------



## Darylrese

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arkansaswoman22*
> 
> So i have been reading through the beginning, i know some folks noticed pixel inversion on this monitor course this was in November of 2015, it is March and curious to know if anymore people have experienced this type of issue? Dell QC for this monitor still good after 5 or 6 months of being released?


Unfortunately Pixel Inversion is an inherited issue with fast TN panels. Some people notice it and some don't. It has a varying degree of severity between panels.

I personally noticed it a lot and it bugged the hell out of me. It is the main reason i have decided to sell this monitor.

QC in general on the Dell is excellent and pixel inversion is nothing to do with QC but a trait of the panel technology. The ASUS PG278Q has the same panel and same issues,


----------



## j0hn83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lainx*
> 
> I got this monitor a week ago and it's been all fine and good until i noticed today this issue.
> 
> 
> 
> Apologies for the dirty monitor. Cba cleaning it. As you can see it bulges out at the OSD buttons, exposing a PCB.
> I had some issues with pitch black from that corner, resulting in a blue tint going along the bottom of the screen almost to the middle. I was going to live with it because i wasn't in the mood of returning it but now that i see this i can't ignore it.
> In talks with my retailer now and it shouldn't be any issues returning it. I hope they can send out a new one before i return mine though.
> Dell does that, right? Considering going that route instead but i'll wait and see what my retailer says. Fantastic monitor otherwise.
> 
> I wonder if the swelling is a result of the monitor getting hot? I can't remember seeing it when i first got it, but then again i might've been too excited to notice.
> 
> Build is from November 2015.
> 
> EDIT:
> Got a hold of Dell and they're exchanging the unit. No problems there. Everything was fine with this one (no dead pixels and so on), besides this. I hope i don't get a worse one that's refurbished...


Most of these Dell's have this gap, but that was an extreme case in your pic. Mine is tiny, and only noticed it as I knew of the issue and looked for it. I can't actually see components like you, just a slight raise on 1 end, doesn't bother me at all.


----------



## Mads1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lainx*
> 
> I got this monitor a week ago and it's been all fine and good until i noticed today this issue.
> 
> Got a hold of Dell and they're exchanging the unit. No problems there. Everything was fine with this one (no dead pixels and so on), besides this. I hope i don't get a worse one that's refurbished...


My first one had the same problem but a little worse, it was a shame cause it had no blb d/p or p/i, the second one still has a very tiny gap but not as bad, but it does have a very slight blue line bleed bottom right, but is totally exceptable.


----------



## lainx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *j0hn83*
> 
> Most of these Dell's have this gap, but that was an extreme case in your pic. Mine is tiny, and only noticed it as I knew of the issue and looked for it. I can't actually see components like you, just a slight raise on 1 end, doesn't bother me at all.


Yea i had seen some in this thread regarding the gap but the combination of how big my gap is and how long the blue line bleed is (and very much noticable), i decided to exchange it.
Luckily i'll have a whole day with both the monitors so if the other one is worse in any way i'll keep this one. Other than those two issues everything is fine. I have a feeling that if i were to disassemble the monitor it's quite easy to fix. Not doing that right now though.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mads1*
> 
> My first one had the same problem but a little worse, it was a shame cause it had no blb d/p or p/i, the second one still has a very tiny gap but not as bad, but it does have a very slight blue line bleed bottom right, but is totally exceptable.


Yea my seems perfect except for those two problems.

This is exaggerated somewhat (upped the brightness and colours in photoshop). the blb on the sides is not noticable at all, but the blue down to the right looks almost like that. It's also my shadow making it look like it's not uniform or whatever.
It was just used to demonstrate to Dell how far the blue actually goes.


----------



## Xypleth

Quote:


> This is exaggerated somewhat (upped the brightness and colours in photoshop). the blb on the sides is not noticable at all, but the blue down to the right looks almost like that. It's also my shadow making it look like it's not uniform or whatever.
> It was just used to demonstrate to Dell how far the blue actually goes.


I have mine that goes almost to the very end of the left side. Right corner is very bright overall about 1/4 corner to center of the monitor.
You're returning/sending in for warranty that? I will RMA mine the 2nd time, when I will get my pc upgrade.


----------



## Dreamer10

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> Awesome mate. Have you already got one?
> 
> I am lucky as my Acer XB271HU has no backlight bleed, black is actually spot on. Pretty much exactly the same as it was on the Dell.
> 
> I used to have NVidia 3D Vision but i found i could only use it for about 15 mins at a time as it hurt my eyes but was pretty cool. I also found support to be a bit lacking on modern games but i guess the community will sort that


Yes, I've been a proud owner of the Dell since 01.02.2016  I don't think that the price is too high, I bought it for 554 Euros in Germany (Mix Computerversand). Best monitor I ever had so far. I didn't want to draw the lottery ticket for the Acer XB271HU. However, when the ViewSonic XG2703 comes out in April, I'm gonna check that IPS beast out for sure after having seen all those 3D movies on my wishlist


----------



## lainx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xypleth*
> 
> I have mine that goes almost to the very end of the left side. Right corner is very bright overall about 1/4 corner to center of the monitor.
> You're returning/sending in for warranty that? I will RMA mine the 2nd time, when I will get my pc upgrade.


I'm RMAing because of mostly the exposed PCB as i mentioned earlier in the thread. The plastic around the OSD buttons bulges, creating a gap.
That combined with the blue bleed was enough for me to do an RMA. The problem isn't so much that it goes right to the corner but it extends well into the Dell logo.
I wasn't bothered by it at first but its becoming increasingly more annoying, but honestly, if the plastic wasn't bent as much as it is on mine i wouldn't have bothered RMAing.

Unfortunately UPS called this morning and told me that a replacement was out of stock so i guess i'll have to wait. No worries though since i can still use this one in the meantime.

EDIT:
Just looked at your pictures. Yours look way less than mine does.


----------



## Xypleth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lainx*
> 
> I'm RMAing because of mostly the exposed PCB as i mentioned earlier in the thread. The plastic around the OSD buttons bulges, creating a gap.
> That combined with the blue bleed was enough for me to do an RMA. The problem isn't so much that it goes right to the corner but it extends well into the Dell logo.
> I wasn't bothered by it at first but its becoming increasingly more annoying, but honestly, if the plastic wasn't bent as much as it is on mine i wouldn't have bothered RMAing.
> 
> Unfortunately UPS called this morning and told me that a replacement was out of stock so i guess i'll have to wait. No worries though since i can still use this one in the meantime.
> 
> EDIT:
> Just looked at your pictures. Yours look way less than mine does.


I have a slightly less, but still visible PCB, the sides are not perfect for me as well. Not as bad as yours though.


----------



## b4thman

What is the normal procedure if you buy this monitor in Amazon and find out that it has, for example, a lot of bleed. I know that you can send back to Amazon if you don not like the product, and yo do not have to explain why.

But what happens if you decide not to send back to Amazon, or in the case that you don't buy in Amazon? Should you contact to Dell service support and they give you a solution easily? what is that solutuion usually with Dell? Do they cover the "bleed problem", or just only other kind of more objective problems, like dead pixels, etc?

I ask all of this because I have heard very well about Dell support, and that is the main reason I prefer buy this monitor bettern than Asus PG278Q. But I want to know exactly in advance what problems could I find, provided that quality control when talking about monitors seems to be a lotery, according with many people experiences (I really can not understand how all these can happen when asking so much money for a product).


----------



## Xboxmember1978

Dell doesn't consider backlight bleeding as defective, and you have to have so many dead pixels in order for them to exchange it. I would not buy directly from Dell for this reason, better to buy from another retailer so you can exchange it if there is an issue


----------



## j0hn83

depends where you are I suppose. Dell uk will swap this for a single dead pixel. comes with a 3 year next business day instant exchange.


----------



## Xboxmember1978

Not in the North America. I know there needs to be more then like 3-5 and they also need to be in specific area for them to call defective. I know when I bought my first Dell U2711 I needed to RMA it because of 4 dead pixels and they sent me a chart that I have to show on the example photo where the dead ones were at because they need to be in the right spot to be considered an issue

Unless over the past 3 years they changed their policy


----------



## Malinkadink

Picked this monitor up to try out since my local microcenter got some, still warming up, and i still need to get it calibrated, but so far no dead pixels or bleed, and the uniformity appears to be good. All the monitors they had were from November. I definitely notice a bit of overshoot especially if im doing a slow middle click scroll, but i dont think i've seen any pixel inversion yet. I paid $600 on the mark, and will have my 2795QHD to compare it to once this Dell is calibrated.

I'm gonna probably come to the conclusion that the IPS is leagues better especially now since its glossy and pony up an extra $150 for a XB271HU


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Malinkadink*
> 
> Picked this monitor up to try out since my local microcenter got some, still warming up, and i still need to get it calibrated, but so far no dead pixels or bleed, and the uniformity appears to be good. All the monitors they had were from November. I definitely notice a bit of overshoot especially if im doing a slow middle click scroll, but i dont think i've seen any pixel inversion yet. I paid $600 on the mark, and will have my 2795QHD to compare it to once this Dell is calibrated.
> 
> I'm gonna probably come to the conclusion that the IPS is leagues better especially now since its glossy and pony up an extra $150 for a XB271HU


The 144 Hz IPS monitors aren't glossy or even semi-glossy, but yeah it ought to be a much nicer coating anyway.


----------



## Malinkadink

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> The 144 Hz IPS monitors aren't glossy or even semi-glossy, but yeah it ought to be a much nicer coating anyway.


The coating isn't really what bothers me about the dell, i can live with the coating, the inverse ghosting can be an eye sore though.


----------



## Malinkadink

Finally got this Dell calibrated, definitely fixed the washed out look of it out of the box and makes things a bit more pleasing to look at. However i was a bit disappointed in the color accuracy of this monitor seeing how its supposed to be a true 8 bit TN panel. The panel was only able to muster around 94% sRGB coverage. I had the AOC G2460PG before this which uses a 6 bit + FRC TN panel and it was able to get 97-98%. Shocking i know....

Anyways the other downer is im only getting around 750:1 contrast ratio on this monitor as well, both calibrated settings, and even default settings with max brightness. Not sure what the deal is, but i'm clearly not getting anywhere close to the rated 1000:1 spec. It was the same thing with the AOC actually with having only around 700:1 contrast ratio, capping out at 800:1, and was one of the reasons i returned it on top of the poor uniformity.

Lastly, the monitor buzzes at lower brightness which is where i have it set for dark room viewing. Fairly disappointed is all i can say. Next to the glossy 2795QHD, the Dell just looks really poor, and pales in comparison.


----------



## Kriant

Got my hands on S2716DG. First impressions: G-Sync is a pretty cool feature, my experience in Division def. improved.
Huge Con: washed-out color. After my Samsung UD590 it looks meh. Any advise on calibration? I've tried to use tftcentral settings but brightness is so darn dark, Currently sitting at 80 brightness. Any advice?


----------



## Dreamer10

Try out the PCMonitor's profile (scoll to optimal OSD settings):

https://pcmonitors.info/reviews/dell-s2716dg/

PC Monitors *ICM*
Contrast: 65
Brightness: 40 (43 was still too high for me)
Custom Colours: 100, 98, 98 RGB


----------



## ironcurtains

This monitor is on sale for 520 today on Newegg.....

After tax in CA it comes out to 300 dollars cheaper than the Acer XB271....

I am very tempted.


----------



## Rondik

I just got one from amazon, and this is my first leap into high end fast monitors with gsync. I am coming from a 4 year Asus 1080p @ 60 Hz. This was a huge upgrade for me, and amazed what a difference this upgrade makes. I wish I upgraded sooner.

I was worried about getting dead pixels since I had several on asus, but this one is perfect, no dead pixels, I think backlight is fine though I have no idea what to look for.

I read a lot of this thread and have no idea what pixel inversion is, but all games I have played look phenomenal.

As far as colors go, I am not super picky, I think I just lowered brightness to 40, but left everything else and looks great to me. I use this monitor 95% for games and that it, and for that it is awesome.


----------



## lainx

I got the replacement yesterday and i'll post some comparisons later (probably tomorrow).
The new one does not suffer from that blue light bleed at all which made me happy. In some photos when testing blacks and whites and so on, the "uniformity" on the "glow" (i assume this is the backlight bleed) is not as consistent as the first one i have. However, this seems to not affect the monitor at all. Will be trying some dark games and movies to see which bothers me the most.

One thing though with the new one is that theres a brighter spot . it's super tiny and someone here had the same only far worse than me. What could it be?
I can't even capture it with my camera which is decent but you can see it on grey backgrounds and some white. It's just really really faint and i don't think i should exchange this one as well for this.. But i am noticing it now.
I'm just curious if it's damage to the panel itself or if it's something i could actually fix by opening it up.

I'll attach a picture but as i said, it's really tough getting it to show in pictures.



EDIT:
Oh yea, the second monitor is a lot brighter than the first one. It looks a lot better. Some of the profiles i've tried here felt like they all were too dark but manjus final looks fantastic on the new one.

Oh and i'm 100% certain i got a refurbished one.. Some plastic damages here and there.. just tiny knicks but meh.. Not sure if i should make a fuss about it.
They can replace your new monitor with a refurbished one, right? Live in EU.


----------



## Xboxmember1978

I took the plunge and bought one. Was delivered yesterday and it's all I hoped for. My opinions are coming from a IPS Dell for the past 3 years. The viewing angles are much better then the old TN panels I had before. Horizontal is spot on and vertical is a very slight gamma shift at the top and bottom. Most of the time not even noticeable, just on certain color backgrounds and take note that I'm sitting directly in front and the middle of the monitor is exactly across from my eyes. The colors have slightly less "pop" then my old IPS. Once again not my much. This monitor has much deeper blacks then my IPS and no glow in the corners too. That's a nice plus. I notice no screen uniformity issues in regards to pixel inversion or clouding but I see a extremely slight edge bleed along the bottom near the dell logo that about 5 inches long, I really can't even capture it on camera that's how slight it is, never noticeable unless the screen is completely black. No dead pixels either, checks numerous times with different solid colors

One thing to take note is the factory brightness is crazy high at 75%. Enough to blind you. I find the comfortable spot of 25% and also take note my house stays pretty dark with my curtains so it will need to be bumped up a bit for brighter areas however I can't see anyone needing higher then like 40%. I also have the contrast at 75%. I went into NCP and upped the "Digital Vibrancy" to 60% and lowered the gamma to 90%. This make the colors pop much more then factory. Overall I will take the slightly less color pop and viewing angles over better blacks, no IPS glow.

Gaming with 144hz and G-Sync is something you need to see and feel for yourself. This is my first time using it and it's awesome dipping below 60fps and it still being super smooth unlike before when the moment I dipped to 59fps or lower it was a stutter fest, nice feature here!

I do have to mention something that is just strange, It's hard to explain but I try try my best. When I'm on the internet with both Firefox and IE and I'm for example looking at the forum boards and I scroll with the mouse I see some weird light trailing lines on the black text, almost like a shadow. It only happens when there is black text on white background. Once the scroll is complete and the screen image is static it's back to looking normal. I don't notice it at all in games. I also noticed that the monitor settings for the pixel response time has two settings, normal and fast. When I have it set to fast the issue is more obvious and much less with the normal setting. Not a deal breaker by no mean but just odd, I never saw this before with my previous monitors.

http://s147.photobucket.com/user/xboxmember1978/media/20160313_120421.jpg.html


----------



## lainx

Balls. I've discovered issues with my replacement monitor.



I've got the dreaded butt print. It wasn't like that in the beginning though. Is this something that might go away in the future?
Or can i do anything to fix it? Otherwise this panel is solid, although blacks do seem a bit more washed out than my first one.


----------



## Xboxmember1978

What brightness setting is that picture?


----------



## lainx

Brightness 37 Contrast 74.

I have my old S2716DG beside it, which does not have those marks. UPS haven't picked up my old one that i was going to exchange because of issues i talked about earlier in this thread.

But it looks like i'll be exchanging this one too... Unless this is something that can be fixed.
It's late where i am so i'm going to have a look tomorrow..

I can't find much of any information about this particular issue regarding other monitors because i have no idea what it's called. I mean, it's not blb or clouding.

EDIT:

Kind of interesting. Here's a pic i took prior to the butt marks. The angle is a little iffy and i didn't plan on posting it, without first aligning the screens better.
But as you can see, there's no "marks" on it. This was right after i got it.
It almost looks like the right one is worse in every aspect but it's just the angle.


----------



## Nukemaster

I would guess it would be called a screen uniformity issue.

I have seen different ones, but that one looks pretty bad in the picture(assuming the camera did not make it look worse.)


----------



## Xboxmember1978

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lainx*
> 
> Balls. I've discovered issues with my replacement monitor.
> 
> 
> 
> I've got the dreaded butt print. It wasn't like that in the beginning though. Is this something that might go away in the future?
> Or can i do anything to fix it? Otherwise this panel is solid, although blacks do seem a bit more washed out than my first one. Brightness 37 Contrast 74.
> 
> I have my old S2716DG beside it, which does not have those marks. UPS haven't picked up my old one that i was going to exchange because of issues i talked about earlier in this thread.
> 
> But it looks like i'll be exchanging this one too... Unless this is something that can be fixed.
> It's late where i am so i'm going to have a look tomorrow..
> 
> I can't find much of any information about this particular issue regarding other monitors because i have no idea what it's called. I mean, it's not blb or clouding.


Yeah that's pretty bad for 37% brightness setting. I'd definitely return it


----------



## NostraZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lainx*
> 
> Balls. I've discovered issues with my replacement monitor.
> 
> 
> 
> I've got the dreaded butt print. It wasn't like that in the beginning though. Is this something that might go away in the future?
> Or can i do anything to fix it? Otherwise this panel is solid, although blacks do seem a bit more washed out than my first one.






Got the exactly same problem i did rma it. Or in other words i dont even have the monitor more.


----------



## lainx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NostraZ*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got the exactly same problem i did rma it. Or in other words i dont even have the monitor more.


Yea, UPS was here to retrieve my first monitor but i wasn't home (UPS, how about a phone call?)
Once that's been sent in i'll open another ticket with Dell.

It's a shame because the panels i've received has been flawless otherwise. I'm tempted to keep the one with the broken plastic because of how good it looks but the BLB is ******* terrible.

Naw, i'll send that one back and send this one back after that RMA has been deemed finished.

EDIT: BTW @Nostraz, how long did you have that monitor until you finally sent it in?
I've been reading about similar issues with other panels and that it goes away after a couple of weeks. Curious to see how long you kept yours and if it improved over time. If that's the case i'm tempted to keep mine.

EDIT2:
I decided to take a final picture with more information.

(Sitting about 1.5-2m away)
Shot With a Sony NEX-F3
f/4
Exposure time: 1/40 sec
ISO Speed: ISO-3200

OSD:
37 Brightness
74 Contrast

OSD:
R 98
G 100
B 96%

With icc profile:
Dell S2716DG 100cdm-D65-Gamma2.2 Version Final by majnu

NCP: Default settings (G-Sync enabled).


----------



## Xboxmember1978

Nah, I don't have anything on my monitor that looks like that on a totally black screen. I'd RMA it for sure. Can you see the spots when you have moving images and web browsing?


----------



## lainx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xboxmember1978*
> 
> Nah, I don't have anything on my monitor that looks like that on a totally black screen. I'd RMA it for sure. Can you see the spots when you have moving images and web browsing?


Yea the "half circles" are visible when looking at websites with dark or gray background.
When watching a movie, playing a game it's almost impossible to see it. Less so when activating ULMB. ULMB 50-70 phase and 100 brightness/70 contrast produces the "cleanest" picture for games.
Although the colours are a bit washed out due to how ULMB works.

Also, after a while of using the monitor i barely notice it. It's when i go from any other colour (or white) to a completely dark screen, i notice it.

But yea, I'll RMA it once i've finished the first RMA!


----------



## Xboxmember1978

Just out of curiosity in regards to your RMA's. Are you doing this through Dell with the "3-year Advanced Exchange" or going through an online retailer?


----------



## lainx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xboxmember1978*
> 
> Just out of curiosity in regards to your RMA's. Are you doing this through Dell with the "3-year Advanced Exchange" or going through an online retailer?


I initially contacted my retailer, which probably would've exchanged it without any issues (This was during the 14-day period of returning goods that's some kind of law here in EU).
But when i contacted them i also stated that i couldn't be without the monitor and i knew how Dell usually handles RMAs (drop off the new product first, collect the old one later).
So my retailer directed me to Dell instead of handling the return themselves.
Dells support so far has been fantastic.. I wonder how they handle multiple returns though. I guess i'll find out.


----------



## Xboxmember1978

I know about 3 years ago with my U2711 monitor they had a new one on the way the next day and then I used the same box to return my old one. They were great then too. I guess I got lucky with my S2716DG and it's nice knowing I have the advanced exchange for 3 years if I have issues in the future. I'm sure you saw my photo's on the previous page. Nice uniformity and good blacks, but I have only had the monitor for a few days

BTW Did you notice what I posted in the previous page about the weird text issue with internet browsing? Wondering if others have it too


----------



## lainx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xboxmember1978*
> 
> I know about 3 years ago with my U2711 monitor they had a new one on the way the next day and then I used the same box to return my old one. They were great then too. I guess I got lucky with my S2716DG and it's nice knowing I have the advanced exchange for 3 years if I have issues in the future. I'm sure you saw my photo's on the previous page. Nice uniformity and good blacks, but I have only had the monitor for a few days
> 
> BTW Did you notice what I posted in the previous page about the weird text issue with internet browsing? Wondering if others have it too


Yeah hopefully they wont make a fuss once i want to return the second one.

Yup, saw it. I figured someone would've answered by now but my first thought was pixel inversion. Reading it again, i'm not sure. I don't know enough about monitors in general to give you a straight answer.

I can however try and replicate it for you. If you give me your OSD settings, what icc profile you use and where you notice it the most and i'll try and see if i can notice the same.
Have you tried disabling smooth scrolling in firefox/ie? I seem to recall someone mentioning that earlier in the thread.


----------



## Xboxmember1978

Yup, disabled smooth scrolling in Firefox, IE and Chrome. I notice it even with the monitors response time set to normal too so unless it's just me everyone should be seeing it. Maybe others just aren't noticing it as I'm pretty picky with image quality? I don't use an ICC profile


----------



## NostraZ

Quote:


> EDIT: BTW @Nostraz, how long did you have that monitor until you finally sent it in?
> I've been reading about similar issues with other panels and that it goes away after a couple of weeks. Curious to see how long you kept yours and if it improved over time. If that's the case i'm tempted to keep mine.]


I did have it a week more after the oval bleeding startet to show on the screen, didnt get better at all. Got a Acer xb271hu now.


----------



## lainx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xboxmember1978*
> 
> Yup, disabled smooth scrolling in Firefox, IE and Chrome. I notice it even with the monitors response time set to normal too so unless it's just me everyone should be seeing it. Maybe others just aren't noticing it as I'm pretty picky with image quality? I don't use an ICC profile


If you want, PM me with your settings and a more thorough explanation and i'll try and replicate it. I'm pretty picky myself (aren't we all on this forum ;3).

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NostraZ*
> 
> I did have it a week more after the oval bleeding startet to show on the screen, didnt get better at all. Got a Acer xb271hu now.


Okay. I was looking in other threads on other forums about an Asus monitor that showed the same behaviour. Perfect at first glance but after a couple of days of use the half circles appear.
Some users reported that after a couple of weeks the issue went away completely. I'm considering having the monitor on with a white picture on max brightness/contrast for a day or so to see if it fixes it but not sure if it'll damage the panel more.

Anyways, i'm exchanging this as well once the first one's been picked up.

EDIT (16/3):
Just got off the phone with a dell rep and they were accommodating as usual. Will receive a replacement hopefully this Friday. Since the first one hadn't gone through the system yet the service tag on this monitor wasn't registered so that would slow the process down a day or so.
I'm expecting a refurbished/returned one though, which is a shame. I can deal with blb and the normal issues TN has. Broken plastic and the giant halo effect is not something i'm accepting though. Not for the price.
I wonder if i should go through my retailer the next time so i can be guaranteed a new one.


----------



## ste1164

I recently revived this dell but I have noticed an odd black spot that I think is due to pressure. Should I keep the monitor or return it?


----------



## Iching

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ste1164*
> 
> I recently revived this dell but I have noticed an odd black spot that I think is due to pressure. Should I keep the monitor or return it?


Is that BLB? I would return it. I had a dead pixel when I bought this Dell for the first time in 10 years. It was driving me mad.


----------



## ste1164

Yea my phones camera over exposes everything so the monitor doesn't have any BLB it makes the whole display look orange.


----------



## Peanuts4

Returned, got money back. Took months to do but will say some good ppl at Dell. But mediocre quality control, terrible headache inducing ag coating, I'll stick to glossy monitors, g-sync is good but but TN panels in 2016 is just a cash grab on old tech.


----------



## Dreamer10

I will keep my Dell because I'm so happy with the monitor! One final problem was the blurry text in some dialogue boxes if you put DPI scaling to 125% (windows 10).
This can be solved by means of this tool:


Code:



Code:


http://windows10_dpi_blurry_fix.xpexplorer.com/


----------



## Vesimas

Stupid question but how do i install the icc profile on Windows 10? I downloaded Majnu's final version 100cdm2, i double click on the file (right click i can choose install) but nothing happen. I'm doing something wrong? TY


----------



## Dreamer10

How do you change ICC profile? - Look here:

http://www.tftcentral.co.uk/articles/icc_profiles.htm#install

or:

http://www.geforce.co.uk/whats-new/guides/how-to-calibrate-your-monitor


----------



## Vesimas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dreamer10*
> 
> How do you change ICC profile? - Look here:
> 
> http://www.tftcentral.co.uk/articles/icc_profiles.htm#install


I have followed the instruction, maybe i'm wrong, but seems noithing changed


----------



## b4thman

I would like to know two things essentially:

1) How this monitor perform with black? I mean, is this monitor good to watch dark movies? If you lower the brightness can you obtain a total black screen and still enough bright colors to watch a dark movie or play videogames (in 2D mode) without losing details? I ask because the most I hate of TN tech is those "grey" blacks that many screens provide, and I would never could live with that kind of restriction. I know that TN screens are well known because the poor fidelity of colors, something that really does not annoy me too much, but the "black" issue is another thing, and I have noticed a hughe difference among different TN panels in this respect.

2) What about 3D crosstalk, if you are an experienced 3D users and know perfectly what I am talking about. I have experience using two different 3D monitors (Samsung 2233RZ and AOC PG2460PG), and the difference between both is big enough, to the point that once you experience the 2nd you never want to play again with the 2233RZ. I know this Dell monitor perform similar to Swift PG278Q in terms of 3D, as many people say, but I have not experienced none of both, only some coments saying about positive things, and other about negative things. Not enough the impresion of any user, becuase I need a comparison among different 3D monitors, specially using lightboost 2 tech (not old ones), comparing pros and cons. Basically the most important issue when playing 3D games is the level of crosstalk (ghosting) you can notice. But not only that, also it is important to nknow how well this monitor scale to lower resolutions, because many games will probably be played using 1080p or even lower resolution, since 3D demands a lot of power and you have to lower things to play relatively smooth.


----------



## rwtd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peanuts4*
> 
> terrible headache inducing ag coating


So true, and completely unnecessary. I'm surprised it didn't bother the folks at the tftcentral that much, they write: "It isn't a semi-glossy coating, and isn't as light as some modern IPS type panels either. It's in keeping with other TN Film panels we've tested. Thankfully it isn't a heavily grainy coating like some old IPS panels feature, although there is some graininess noticeable." I for one had never seen such a heavy coating on a TN monitor. The biggest lesson for me however is that TN is not suitable for 27-inch, the color/gamma shift is too noticeable.


----------



## b4thman

I can see this monitor for 515€ (anyway, expensive for a monitor in my opinon). Wonder if I really should buy. Apparently it is a good price compared with others, but more concerned about quality than price. The only reason my interest is still stuck to this monitor is because the 3D compatibility, but no good feeling about picture quality acording to some reviews. Maybe there are different quality panels and this is also a lotery to buy the monitor, in terms of overal quality, as it happen with Asus Swift.

I also can read bad coments about some kind of electric noise when using the monitor, and audio interferences when trying to use the audio output integrated.

Another thing that concern is what I am reading lately about the coating, because I don't even know very well what exactly I can expect. I do not understand really that possible problem, but if it is the cause of eyestrain for most people, it would be just enough reason for not buying, at least for me that care a lot about this kind of things. I thought it was the other way around, just because it is flicker free, but apparently that is not true.


----------



## zzuper

Would probably instabuy a S2*4*16DG -_______-

WHEN!


----------



## Dreamer10

@b4thman: I was upgrading from an old LG L227WT. The Dell is so much better in every respect. However, if you're used to an IPS panel with semi-glossy coating you're about to be a little bit disappointed.

As far as I'm concerned I prefer the anti-reflective coating because the sun shines into my room - and I can't confirm the eye strain issue or any annoying noise. The only downside is occasional pixel conversion which I come across only if I search for it on special web pages. Apart from that - it's an excellent monitor with 3D compatibility at 120 Hz. However, you can't use 3D with ULMB or g-sync at the same time!

I prefer the ULMB mode for movie-watching because then I get the best colours (including total blackness). When using the ICC profile from PC Monitors my settings are:

*Setting 1: G-Sync or 3D:*
Contrast: 74
Brightness: 33
Custom Colours: 100, 98, 98 RGB

*Setting 2: ULMB*
Contrast: 76
Brightness: 65
Custom Colours: 100, 98, 98 RGB

Best review about the Dell:
https://pcmonitors.info/reviews/dell-s2716dg/


----------



## b4thman

Ok, thanks. Anyway I ordered the monitor yesterday, and I expect to receive it in 8-10 days. I knew 3D is not compatible with gsync (I wish they could be possible in the future via sofware, but I doubt). The possition of my desk does not suffer from sun reflections, so I maybe the coating problem is not a big problem in my case. What I didn't know is that you get better colors when using ULMB mode, rather than normal mode. I don't knmow anything about ULMB, but I thought ULMB mode is designed to prevent ghosting when using low refresh rates (60hz or so), at the cost of darkening and modifying every colors, not only dark colors, so in this monitor I thought ULMB was totally unusefull unless using it for some kind of shortcut to have less brightness and use it for text reading. But in other hand I have read that, when using ULMB mode, the monitor doestn't work as a flicker free monitor, so in that case ULMB should not be a good idea for reading text either. I will try when I have the monitor at home.

Respecting 3D, I have not seen any review saying if, when in 3D mode, the brightness boost can be controlled using the OSD (some 3D monitors allow us to do so, and other don't). But the most important issue about 3D is the picture ghosting (when in 3D mode, we refer ghosting = crosstalk, not 2D ghosting..., a.i. doubled images due to bad light filtering of the plastic glasses). Best 3D monitors show us practically no ghosting, except with very contrasts scene situations (i.e. a very bright light with a black background), but something that does not bother at all.


----------



## Vesimas

Ok i managed to setup the monitor and done some picture







Atm i'm using majnu icc profile 100 cdm2 final version. I was having problerm before because i inverted brightness and contrast on the osd menù lol







The picture with black screen it's nothing like that in real, it seem that i have blb but it's not


----------



## zehoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peanuts4*
> 
> g-sync is good but but TN panels in 2016 is just a cash grab on old tech.


LCD is still very much a pick your poison technology. Until OLED becomes cheap enough, TN panels will have market due to its faster pixel transitions over IPS and VA type panels. I really don't see it as a cash grab. After using it for a while now after a few years of IPS and PLS it has really reminded me how much I missed the faster pixel time and how much the glow from IPS irritated me. But everyone is different and I do realise for some people the colour shift of TN highly annoying.


----------



## Vesimas

When you shut down the computer, do you shut down also the monitor or do you leave it in standby? Some con leaving it in stanby?


----------



## Nukemaster

I do not think it is a con to leave it in standby. It takes almost no power in standby. I turn my monitors off(do not want extra lights).


----------



## polynomialc

"Setting 1: G-Sync or 3D:
Contrast: 74
Brightness: 33
Custom Colours: 100, 98, 98 RGB " with profile (https://pcmonitors.info/reviews/dell-s2716dg/)

good settings, blacks seem more accurate ,


----------



## lainx

So i finally got my replacement. All is well. December build. No problems with circles or any of the other issues.
One thing though. My last one that displayed circles after some use (see earlier posts) have all disappeared after like 2 weeks of use. So if anyone gets a display where they get the same issue i'd wait a while and see if it sorts itself out.

Very happy with this one though. There's no bleed at all. Very happy with my purchase and Dells amazing support!


----------



## b4thman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lainx*
> 
> So i finally got my replacement. All is well. December build. No problems with circles or any of the other issues.
> One thing though. My last one that displayed circles after some use (see earlier posts) have all disappeared after like 2 weeks of use. So if anyone gets a display where they get the same issue i'd wait a while and see if it sorts itself out.
> 
> Very happy with this one though. There's no bleed at all. Very happy with my purchase and Dells amazing support!


I am waiting mine and expect to receive this week. How do you know when is it build? Any problem with "old" units?


----------



## Romin

I got my unit, and it's an awesome monitor. I don't know why some people cry about the colors, it's not IPS level but this must the best a TN could do !

I upgraded form 1080p 60hz TN panel FYI.


----------



## Espen83

Hello. I just wanted to know if this is considered normal for this monitor.




With the default settings i see a blue ghosting image using this test: http://www.lagom.nl/lcd-test/inversion.php#inversion-all.png

With ULMB activated it almost removes the problem, but this again makes the g-sync feature which is this monitors main selling point useless.

In games like CS:GO the problem is apparent around corners on walls and such, creating a greenish/torqouise ghosting effect. In games like Rust for instance buildings that are in the distance gets a dark edge when i move the crosshair around.

The monitor has the notorious "butt crack" backlight bleed (buttlight bleed?) as well, but nothing as dramatic as some of the pictures posted here.


----------



## Nukemaster

That looks like overshoot.

Does adjusting the overdrive effect it?


----------



## Espen83

Upping the HZ you mean? I cant run it at more than 120hz due to having an older generation GPU.

Here is another video i made in CS:GO


----------



## marckk

maybe coos of 120 hz its the main issue if u had a 980 atleast u could have tryied at 144hz


----------



## Pereb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Espen83*
> 
> Upping the HZ you mean? I cant run it at more than 120hz due to having an older generation GPU.
> 
> Here is another video i made in CS:GO


You need to set OD to Normal in the OSD.


----------



## Espen83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pereb*
> 
> You need to set OD to Normal in the OSD.


Just did, didn't change anything.


----------



## Nukemaster

What happens when you turn it down even further.

It is strange that you see no difference.

ULMB hides it because the back light is off while the pixels change color.


----------



## Espen83

I was wrong. I guess i messed up in the menu. setting it to normal almost removed the problem.


----------



## Espen83

Phew. Thanks for the help. After having been through both the ROG Swift 1440p monitors i was afraid i was gonna have to return this one as well.

Faith restored.


----------



## Nukemaster

Overdrive attempts to make the pixels change color faster, but sometimes it jumps *past* the color it is trying to change to.

This is an overshoot. Normal is less aggressive so it should have MUCH less of this issue.


----------



## marckk

so guys im ready to buy the monitor, my wallet is ready too ( not rly T-T ) so gimme the last push, should i go for the dell ?


----------



## Espen83

OK, so it's not op
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nukemaster*
> 
> Overdrive attempts to make the pixels change color faster, but sometimes it jumps *past* the color it is trying to change to.
> 
> This is an overshoot. Normal is less aggressive so it should have MUCH less of this issue.


But isn't overdrive just a gimmicky feature that nobody cares about? Is it beneficial in competitive games at all?


----------



## Nukemaster

Without overdrive out 1ms monitors would not exist. It is careful tuning that makes it work at its best. At normal you should not see it in games, but may still see it scrolling some websites.

Almost all LCD's use some form of it to improve performance. Turn it right off and you will see the screens performance without it(more blurring, kind of like older or slower screens. some users actually DO run with it off).


----------



## Espen83

Crap. Guess i will have to return this one as well then. Having fiddled around in CS:GO i do notice that it is indeed quicker in fast mode.


----------



## marckk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Espen83*
> 
> Crap. Guess i will have to return this one as well then. Having fiddled around in CS:GO i do notice that it is indeed quicker in fast mode.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nukemaster*
> 
> Without overdrive out 1ms monitors would not exist. It is careful tuning that makes it work at its best. At normal you should not see it in games, but may still see it scrolling some websites.
> 
> Almost all LCD's use some form of it to improve performance. Turn it right off and you will see the screens performance without it(more blurring, kind of like older or slower screens. some users actually DO run with it off).


and so now here it comes the question, is this monitor worth to be bought or better move on something else?


----------



## Espen83

I don't know what other users are experiencing with regards to this specific issue, waiting for others to chime in.

All i know is that i had an Asus Rog Swift PG278Q that lasted for about 30 minutes before half the screen turned permanently green and an Asus Rog swift PG279Q that had horrible, horrible backlight bleed.

All things considered and from my research reading on forums it seems like this monitor is the best option.


----------



## Nukemaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marckk*
> 
> and so now here it comes the question, is this monitor worth to be bought or better move on something else?


Gaming monitors can be hit and miss. Well monitors in general can be. Many users here love this one for the speed an features. It still has the TN downsides, but all 3 screen types have drawbacks. You have to pick what you are willing to put up with.


----------



## marckk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nukemaster*
> 
> Gaming monitors can be hit and miss. Well monitors in general can be. Many users here love this one for the speed an features. It still has the TN downsides, but all 3 screen types have drawbacks. You have to pick what you are willing to put up with.


well as i said in another topic i have started, i had a pg279q asus and had to rma cos of BLB for 2 times, i still like tn panels, just if i must spend money like that i just want to atleast this time pick up the right choice, the 1440p 144hz, gsync is all i want, just want be sure is a good monitor and not a waste of money like on the pg279q


----------



## b4thman

Ok, today I have received this monitor, and I have not very good news.

1st of all I have to say that I come from a Samsung 2233RZ 120hz monitor, so the high refresh rate is not a surprise. Bad thing is that the monitor come with 1 dead pixel just in the center of the screen, and also a white stain difficult to explain close to the center too, something like a defective coating in that zone, I never saw something like that before.

A bad thing is that the unit is only sealed on the top, and it can be opened in the side, so be carefully because I received mine with clear symthoms of being opened before, and that is why I suspect that my unit was sent back before to the retailer by another person.

I also notice a noticeable backlight bleed in the overall screen. Of course by default the brightness is superhigh and I have to lower to 30, but even in 30 the black is far from being as good as with my previous monitor, and of course if I lower more than 30 I lose a lot of image quality. The only way to obtain a decent black is enabling ULMB, and so I use ULMB in normal Windows usage and when I watch a movie. I do not know if that is normal in this monitor, because I have read previous posts about a great black without bleed signals.

Another bad thing is that 3D image is not as good as with other monitors I have tried before, and I can see crosstalk easily, something only a bit better than using Sausung 2233RZ, but the samsung monitor uses lightboost 1, not 2, and this monitor was supposed to handle much better with crosstalk (ghosting in 3D).

Also not surprised at all with the big resolution (2K), maybe because the size of the screen is also bigger.

Anyway it seems to be a good monitor (not so great), but only if everything works fine. My unit is going to be sent back, of course, and I hope to receive a new one.

Something I would like to know is the way I can know the manufacture date of the monitor, to be sure that this unit is not too old.


----------



## marckk

well,i hope u can recive a good one back mate. about me i as close to make the order , then i stopped because if i want RMA they said i must pay the courier that come take my monitor befor the refound LOL ......... no words


----------



## Nukemaster

It sucks, all makers seem to let some bad pixels into production.

Overall it seems Dell is very good to deal with.


----------



## Yttrium

I'm still forever waiting for the next best thing.
I'm still confused as to why people are interested in 1440P monitors, Does it still have a place with all "4K" monitors rolling out?
I know 1440P is softer on your graphics card and all that good stuff but is it worth getting a 1440 over a "4K"?


----------



## PCM2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yttrium*
> 
> I'm still forever waiting for the next best thing.
> I'm still confused as to why people are interested in 1440P monitors, Does it still have a place with all "4K" monitors rolling out?
> I know 1440P is softer on your graphics card and all that good stuff but is it worth getting a 1440 over a "4K"?


You've partly answered your own question. And you've also posted this in a thread about a 144Hz WQHD monitor. How many '4K' monitors have a refresh rate of 144Hz or anywhere near that currently? Exactly 0. Furthermore, a 27" screen with a '4K' UHD resolution makes scaling something of a necessity - and this isn't well supported by all programs. WQHD on a 27" screen, meanwhile, is something most users find comfortable without resorting to scaling.


----------



## jlp0209

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yttrium*
> 
> I'm still forever waiting for the next best thing.
> I'm still confused as to why people are interested in 1440P monitors, Does it still have a place with all "4K" monitors rolling out?
> I know 1440P is softer on your graphics card and all that good stuff but is it worth getting a 1440 over a "4K"?


You are missing the killer feature of these 1440p monitors- the high refresh rate. Play a racing game like F1 2014 / 2015, Project Cars, Assetto Corsa on a 27" 1440p 144hz TN or IPS screen. You will then understand.







It is gaming bliss. I buy the highest resolution I can get that also has 144+ hz refresh rate. So 1440p at this point in time absolutely has its place and will have a place for some years to come. With newer GPU's focused on 4K gaming, us 1440p / 144hz gamers will also reap the benefits of this by getting great performance at 100+ fps on a single card.


----------



## b4thman

I manage to improve the image of my monitor lowering brightness to ZERO, and after that make the Windows callibration basically to adjust gamma. What I use now (it is night) is:

Brightness: 0%
Contrast: 65%
Mode: normal/g-sync mode
Color: warm

Maybe a bit not enough bright colors, but better black. Once I raise brightness I get noticeable backlight and no black is black. Anyway I pass the image test with that 0% in almost every monitor test I have tried. I will try tomorrow with the day light to see what happens.


----------



## Xboxmember1978

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *b4thman*
> 
> I manage to improve the image of my monitor lowering brightness to ZERO, and after that make the Windows callibration basically to adjust gamma. What I use now (it is night) is:
> 
> Brightness: 0%
> Contrast: 65%
> Mode: normal/g-sync mode
> Color: warm
> 
> Maybe a bit not enough bright colors, but better black. Once I raise brightness I get noticeable backlight and no black is black. Anyway I pass the image test with that 0% in almost every monitor test I have tried. I will try tomorrow with the day light to see what happens.


0% brightness is way too dim to use, I wouldn't be surprised if that's near 35-40 cd/m2 and you'll loose all shadow detail


----------



## marckk

i have order it , in few days should arive i will do some photos and let u know what i think about it


----------



## Rondik

I saw a strange issue today, and not sure if it was my monitor, video card, or windows 10

I leave my PC on 24/7, and just lock my machine, which puts monitor in sleep mode, i turned off deep sleep when I first got it.

I got home today went to put my password in and noticed when I got to my desktop, everything was extremely blurry, and almost like double text, the entire windows desktop.

I probably should have troubleshooted more to see if vid card or something else, all I did was a simple restart and everything went back to normal.

FIrst time I have seen this since I got the monitor about 30 days ago. I am running win 10 pro, 980 ti.

Is this something I need to worry about signs to come? I am thinking if it was a bad monitor a reboot would not have fixed it correct? Just not sure if it driver related, or video card? anyone ever seen that?


----------



## Romin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *b4thman*
> 
> I manage to improve the image of my monitor lowering brightness to ZERO, and after that make the Windows callibration basically to adjust gamma. What I use now (it is night) is:
> 
> Brightness: 0%
> Contrast: 65%
> Mode: normal/g-sync mode
> Color: warm
> 
> Maybe a bit not enough bright colors, but better black. Once I raise brightness I get noticeable backlight and no black is black. Anyway I pass the image test with that 0% in almost every monitor test I have tried. I will try tomorrow with the day light to see what happens.


I'm a little confused ! what do you mean by "no black is black" ? Are you comparing this panel with an IPS panel ? If you are talking about backlight bleed, your monitor is defective !


----------



## b4thman

I am comparing this panel with my previous and old TN monitor Samsung 2233RZ 22" 120hz. Of course this Dell monitor is much more expensive and new, and supposedly should manage better with black, but surpresively that is not the case. With my Samsung monitor I can almost a pure black if I lower the brightness, and there is absolutely zero bleed. With this Dell monitor, even lowering to zero the brighness I get some sort of general bleed. Of course if I raise the brightness I get a worse black, and that is why I put it to zero. I have notice in different callibration image tests, when testing and recomending the level of brightness of your monitor, that the details of the image showed is perfectly seen with zero brightness. I have not experience callibrating monitors, I just run the windows 7 screen callibration and of course everything goes a bit darker after that (windows callibration reduzes gamma afer the "dot" test, and it is noticeable for better).

Another issue that I have is that the level of brighness adjusted in the OSD is a bit weird (I only have tested the monitor a couple of hours so far), because after playing using 3D glasses (wich raises automatically the level of brighness using some sort of different brighness channel than in normal/gsyinc mode, something like ULMB but raising instead of lowering) I have turned on the monitor this morning (all the night power off the AC) and it hurts my eyes because it is showing me in normal mode the brighness used to play 3D games (70%), and I have to manually lower it to zero again.

The access to ULMB also is not very confortable, and it is not possible to shortcut in the osd, and it is usefull for me to watch movies, just because you get better black, and in the night you don't need really vivid colors to watch a movie (at least that is my taste). Also the OSD is a bit of pain because is not very well placed the buttons, and even it does not remember the last possition (in case you want to test something, or just in case you usually change from normal mode to ULMB mode).

I also woul like to read any coment if anybody has something to say about some kind of trick to reduze the level of crosstak when playing with 3D glasses. It is totally playable in 3D, but there are better monitors handling crosstalk, and I remember have read something in another forum about a man that got better crosstack using the swift 278Q doing something I don't remember..., and this is supposed to be practically the same pannel, so maybe tehre is something to do.


----------



## Nukemaster

Most LCD panels simply can not block out 100% of the back light and end up having some dark grey(this i can tolerate) or purple(it is almost black, but actually shows up next to dark greys in games) color in place of black. The block enough to make things on screen look black, but in a dim room or on very dark images you may see it.

I actually went back to CRT for a while because this deep purple color looked so strange next to dark grey in dark images and games.

VA panels tend to block light better, but even then some color may make it past. My Syncmaster 245t(almost 8 years old and still going. it has rather bad overdrive however, but damn those colors[and how dark they can go] are nice on the eyes) had the closest black I have seen in a non local dimming monitor or oled.

Some people are just more picky than others.


----------



## h3lp

hi,

there is a headphones input on S2716DG on the right near with USB 3.0. How to make it work?


----------



## Pereb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *h3lp*
> 
> hi,
> 
> there is a headphones input on S2716DG on the right near with USB 3.0. How to make it work?


This is for the HDMI input only, DP doesn't carry audio.


----------



## PCM2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pereb*
> 
> This is for the HDMI input only, DP doesn't carry audio.


Incorrect, DP does carry an audio signal. You just have to make sure the monitor is set as the default audio device in Windows.


----------



## Pereb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCM2*
> 
> Incorrect, DP does carry an audio signal. You just have to make sure the monitor is set as the default audio device in Windows.


Oh that's interesting, my bad.


----------



## PCM2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pereb*
> 
> Oh that's interesting, my bad.


Yeah, it's not something many people actually realise.


----------



## b4thman

Is there any tiny audio speakers or audio bar to attach to thius monitor with great sound quality even though low volume, conected using usb, so that you can easily have audio in your desktop to listen normally? I do not try to listen deep bass or high volume, but crispy hights and clear sound.


----------



## Pereb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *b4thman*
> 
> Is there any tiny audio speakers or audio bar to attach to thius monitor with great sound quality even though low volume, conected using usb, so that you can easily have audio in your desktop to listen normally? I do not try to listen deep bass or high volume, but crispy hights and clear sound.


-Tiny
-Great sound quality

Pick one. Or get headphones


----------



## Atikin

Anyone else get really bad ghosting when scrolling text on this site with this monitor? Especially when its in quotes, scrolling up or down and looking at the text is quite jarring.

My settings are pretty much all set to the tweak town settings. 144 hz, g-sync enabled, etc. I notice it mostly goes away when I set the monitor to 60hz but that isn't really an option.


----------



## Xboxmember1978

Make sure in the monitors settings the pixel response is set to normal, any scrolling blur after that is normal for this monitor, it's called "overshoot" and no way to further adjust it


----------



## spin5000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *b4thman*
> 
> Another issue that I have is that the level of brighness adjusted in the OSD is a bit weird (I only have tested the monitor a couple of hours so far), because after playing using 3D glasses (wich raises automatically the level of brighness using some sort of different brighness channel than in normal/gsyinc mode, something like ULMB but raising instead of lowering) I have turned on the monitor this morning (all the night power off the AC) and it hurts my eyes because it is showing me in normal mode the brighness used to play 3D games (70%), and I have to manually lower it to zero again.


My previous three Asus VG248QE and current three BenQ XL2720T monitors sometimes stayed in the extra bright 3D brightness mode (and colour setting) when exiting the game. When this happens, go to the Nvidia control panel and just quickly disable (and re-enable if you want) 3D Vision and you should be back to normal, 2D settings.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *b4thman*
> 
> I also woul like to read any coment if anybody has something to say about some kind of trick to reduze the level of crosstak when playing with 3D glasses. It is totally playable in 3D, but there are better monitors handling crosstalk, and I remember have read something in another forum about a man that got better crosstack using the swift 278Q doing something I don't remember..., and this is supposed to be practically the same pannel, so maybe tehre is something to do.


I had barely any 3D ghosting/crosstalk with my three Asus VG248QE monitors. I also didn't have, or never noticed, any 3D pixel inversion/checkerboard. With my three BenQ XL2720T monitors though, I have quite a bit of 3D ghosting/crosstalk (mostly with more contrast areas but there is a lot of that in racing games) and have the pixel inversion/checkerboard.

The 3D crosstalk can be reduced a bit from the OSD's contrast setting (Lightboost doesn't help so just set it to full) and can be reduced further if you are lucky enough to be playing a game which "listens" to the Nvidia control panel's contrast/brightness/gamma settings since you can use those settings to help further (at the expense of contrast making the image more dull/"flat" and less bright).

...........

I have a feeling that we would be able to easily and quickly tune-out 3D ghosting/crosstalk if we could somehow adjust the monitor's overdrive (either through OSD or PC software). It's actually ridiculous that such an option isn't possible, it's extremely frustrating and just doesn't make sense to me especially considering these are "hardcore gaming monitors".


----------



## b4thman

Ok, the asus VG248QE is well known because its very good 3D (I mean, no crosstalk). My Dell monitor now has some sort of crosstalk, more than the VG248QE surely. I read in the past some coment aboput people having severe ghosting/crosstalk with certain Nvidia drivers, and reduced with new release drivers..., so I do not know if we can expect some kind of improvement in this sense, or doing something. Also another body saying something about severe ghosting playing 3D after playing previously in g-sync mode, and doing something with the cable to fix some of the problem.

I my Dell unit I have not seen any problem related to pixel inversion. I am not doing still deep test to see what can I do, specially because tomorrow I receive a replacement unit from Dell. I will try. For the moment I am more concerned about the poor black of this monitor. I hope the new unit handle better with blacks.


----------



## marckk

i got the monitor!!!, non dead pixel , i dont see at all blb , also i see the icc i set with 2.1 already! . I just see at bottom a white light line but i think is cos of led tecnology right? Exept that i think is purrrfect!


----------



## Pereb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marckk*
> 
> 
> i got the monitor!!!, non dead pixel , *i dont see at all blb* , also i see the icc i set with 2.1 already! . *I just see at bottom a white light line but i think is cos of led tecnology right?* Exept that i think is purrrfect!


That's BLB...


----------



## marckk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pereb*
> 
> That's BLB...





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







i think is just the led light i mean its not blb because i did some try on some vid with dark background and also games and i dont see blb. or atleast for what i can see isnt like on the pg279q i had befor. but maybe im worng what do u guys think?


----------



## Eusbwoa18

I'm not a videophile but I have had mine for about a month now and I have no complaints.


----------



## marckk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pgdeaner*
> 
> I'm not a videophile but I have had mine for about a month now and I have no complaints.


im glad u are happy about your monitor







, im also so happy and exited, but u know, some andvice isnt bad , expecially from this community that seem really nice. btw usually im not so complicated about monitor etc, but when u spend such cash for a monitor atleast u really want its all perfect


----------



## Pereb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marckk*
> 
> i think is just the led light i mean its not blb because i did some try on some vid with dark background and also games and i dont see blb. or atleast for what i can see isnt like on the pg279q i had befor. but maybe im worng what do u guys think?


BLB looks like that on TN panels.


----------



## Klocek001

I have it running side by side with MX27AQ 1440p IPS and with some gamma correction and vibrance this TN really looks like "holy crap, it's a TN..."


----------



## marckk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Klocek001*
> 
> I have it running side by side with MX27AQ 1440p IPS and with some gamma correction and vibrance this TN really looks like "holy crap, it's a TN..."


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pereb*
> 
> BLB looks like that on TN panels.


so is better return this one and have luck with next?


----------



## Atikin

Reporting back in after using it some more, the text overshoot/motion blur/whatever when scrolling up and down has gotten a lot better since yesterday.

Other than that there's one small issue I still have with the monitor. I have a vertical blue line along the left side of the screen, most easily visible against a black background. It goes up and down along the entire side essentially. Is this normal?


----------



## Espen83

Buying a FN dragon lore there?









No, i don't think that's normal.


----------



## Espen83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marckk*
> 
> so is better return this one and have luck with next?


I don't think that is anything to be bothered about to be honest.


----------



## marckk

s
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Espen83*
> 
> I don't think that is anything to be bothered about to be honest.


so u think i must keep it , if im understanding right?


----------



## Espen83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marckk*
> 
> s
> so u think i must keep it , if im understanding right?


Mine has some backlight bleed at the bottom as well, but i'm not bothered by it at all. I think you can end up with a worse problem if you return it to put it that way, but if you are insanely bothered by then you can always try your luck in the panel lottery. Having seen what massive piles of **** the Asus Rog Swift monitors are i don't really care about such a minor problem. My other gaming monitor is the same way.


----------



## marckk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Espen83*
> 
> Mine has some backlight bleed at the bottom as well, but i'm not bothered by it at all. I think you can end up with a worse problem if you return it to put it that way, but if you are insanely bothered by then you can always try your luck in the panel lottery. Having seen what massive piles of **** the Asus Rog Swift monitors are i don't really care about such a minor problem. My other gaming monitor is the same way.


ye dont bother me much, it's just i like listen other ppl, advice, and opinions









edit: i did also a video because maybe the image are overexposed and dont say much so here it is.


----------



## spin5000

This Dell S2716DG is almost the same panel/monitor as the ASUS PG278Q, Acer XB270HU Abprz, and Acer XG270HU and I've heard those monitors/panels (specifically the ASUS ROG Swift) use vertical interlacing which means they're actually not "1440p" monitors but "1440i" or sort of equivalent to "720p" since they're interlaced. Apparently this isn't advertised and only some people in the many ASUS, Overclock.net, and Nvidia forums (forums about all the ROG Swift problems) have discovered this....

Is that actually true?????


----------



## PCM2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spin5000*
> 
> This is almost the same panel as the ASUS PG278Q and Acer XB270HU Abprz and I've heard those monitors/panels use vertical interlacing which means they're actually not "1440p" monitors but "1440i" or sort of equivalent to "720p" since they're interlaced. Is this actually true?????


No, it's complete and utter rubbish. The monitor has 2560 x 1440 pixels. They do have issues with 'interlace pattern artifacts', so some people are just getting confused by what exactly they are, how they manifest themselves and the effect they have on the image. My reviews always explore such concepts, so the information is out there but some people just jump to the wrong conclusions.


----------



## spin5000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCM2*
> 
> No, it's complete and utter rubbish. The monitor has 2560 x 1440 pixels. They do have issues with 'interlace pattern artifacts', so some people are just getting confused by what exactly they are, how they manifest themselves and the effect they have on the image. My reviews always explore such concepts, so the information is out there but some people just jump to the wrong conclusions.


Great thanks, so I will still be seeing a TRUE resolution increase compared to my current 27" 1080P monitor, yes?


----------



## PCM2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spin5000*
> 
> Great thanks, so I will still be seeing a TRUE resolution increase compared to my current 27" 1080P monitor, yes?


Yup.


----------



## spin5000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCM2*
> 
> Yup.


Do you know if they stay in true 1440P res during 3D vision? I could be wrong but I'm pretty sure the Asus VG248QE stays in true (no interlacing) 1080P during 3D Vision use. On the other hand, my BenQ XL2720T suffers from that typical sort of fuzzy, colourful-sparkly, checkerboard crap during 3D Vision use so I don't know if some weird interlacing, fake 1080p crap is going on there.


----------



## Pereb

PC monitors have never been interlaced (or at least none that I know of in the last 20 years). Only SDTVs.


----------



## marckk

it's possible disable the power white led when u turn off the monitor btw ?


----------



## PCM2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marckk*
> 
> it's possible disable the power white led when u turn off the monitor btw ?


Yes, by default the LED is off if you turn the monitor 'off' (using the power button).


----------



## marckk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCM2*
> 
> Yes, by default the LED is off if you turn the monitor 'off' (using the power button).


im really tired -.- though the light wasnt a button lol


----------



## Fogwar

Hello All,

I'm looking to purchase this monitor and wall mount it, that's where the problem starts. The VESA spec is 100mm x 100mm and the gap appears to be recessed into the monitor which makes it incompatible with my current wall mount which sits flush against the back of my existing monitor. Does anyone know of a wall mount that is a max of 100mm x 100mm which will accommodate this 27" monitor? Ideally I need something that is as flush to the wall as posssible, such as a cantilever style.

Any help will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Gdourado

Hello, how are you?
I just came to this thread because I am eyeing this monitor.
I just want to know if it a relative safe buy or if there are many issues with it's panel like it is the case with the ROG Swift.

Thanks.
Cheers!


----------



## b4thman

Received the remplacement unit and a bit better than previous one, but bright still is more than desired, even lowering to 30% (lower that that I notice detail lost in shadows). Very helpful the two profiles you can download from https://pcmonitors.info/reviews/dell-s2716dg/ , and the place linked in that page to dowload the aplication to load fast different profiles. I find very usefull the use of those two profiles, one for normal use and other for eyecare use (specially at night).

I wonder if there is any other way to just toggle between 2 different ICC profiles (I use Windows 7 64 bits), quicker than clicking/choosing the profil using that application, just only using a key shortcut or something like that, to do it in the fly. I don't know if it is possible to change color profile in the middle of a game, if wolud be very nice and usefull.


----------



## Kriant

Well, my S2716DG just popped a permanent vertical yellow line last night. To the replacement mobile!

Also for some reason the warranty on Dell shows that it has only 1 year warranty, while Dell warranty states that KMM's have 3 year warranty o_0, que.







I'll have to inquire about that after I get my replacement


----------



## Espen83

Does anybody know if all the 9xx gpus will unlock 144hz on this monitor? I've read something to the effect of it requiring a 980 class gpu, but i'm uncertain what that means. I know that people with 7xx gpus are stuck at 120.


----------



## Romin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Espen83*
> 
> Does anybody know if all the 9xx gpus will unlock 144hz on this monitor? I've read something to the effect of it requiring a 980 class gpu, but i'm uncertain what that means. I know that people with 7xx gpus are stuck at 120.


What ?! I'm not stuck at 120hz, Maybe you're talking about ULMB mode ?


----------



## Espen83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Romin*
> 
> What ?! I'm not stuck at 120hz, Maybe you're talking about ULMB mode ?


No I'm not. There are threads about this other places as well.

http://en.community.dell.com/support-forums/desktop/f/3515/p/19663064/20900465

https://forums.geforce.com/default/topic/923629/geforce-900-series/which-cards-can-output-2560x1440-144hz-/


__
https://www.reddit.com/r/440q06/bought_dell_s2716dg_cant_set_144hz_capped_120hz/

"I've discussed this issue with development and after some research on the specification this is expected due to HW limitation. The [email protected] resolution would require a pixel clock of 586Mhz. The GeForce GTX 770 max pixel clock is 540Mhz. You'll need a GTX 980 class GPU, which has a higher pixel clock, in order to support the [email protected] resolution. Let me know if you have any further questions."

The Asus ROG Swift PG278Q i had did manage to run 144hz albeit it only lasted 30 minutes before half the screen turned permanently green, maybe there is a connection. My gpu is a gtx670 (was i should say because it died a couple of days ago r.i.p.)


----------



## Romin

Well I just told you, I can run 144hz with no problem. Only thing I could think of was that they had the ULMB enbaled. I don't know about 770 tho.


----------



## ironcurtains

I picked up this monitor for 300 dollars after tax and shipping from the Dell outlet as a refurb.

It is arriving tomorrow. I am so ******* excited to be getting a 144Hz 1440p G Sync monitor for 300 dollars.


----------



## Espen83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Romin*
> 
> Well I just told you, I can run 144hz with no problem. Only thing I could think of was that they had the ULMB enbaled. I don't know about 770 tho.


Maybe your card is just enough, anything under will block 144hz.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ironcurtains*
> 
> I picked up this monitor for 300 dollars after tax and shipping from the Dell outlet as a refurb.
> 
> It is arriving tomorrow. I am so ******* excited to be getting a 144Hz 1440p G Sync monitor for 300 dollars.


That's a steal. Hope there are no problems with it.


----------



## b4thman

I have an Nvidia 660 TI and I can not see more than 120hz. The screen is very good in my opinion, I am surprised with g-sync smooth, and becaming to play games in 2D again, not only 3D. A good thing is htat this monitor scales perfectly lower resolutions, soy you can play smooth games even if you do not hava a very powerful graphic card, just lowering resolution, and the result is very acceptable


----------



## Kriant

Just got my replacement. This one doesn't have the yellow line across the screen, but it does have a dead pixel, but only 1 as far as I can tell. Did anyone have had any luck with returning monitors to Dell with 1 dead pixel for exchange? Their official website says I need 9 total o_0 to be able to exchange, so I need some real life experience advice here.


----------



## b4thman

I think it may depend on where de dead pixel is located. If it is close to the center probably there will be no problem, even if Dell does not say anything about that.

I am trying to make my own ICC profiles using a software called "Calibrize", but even though I can see the modified color in the fly when using the program, when I clic the save button (in the last step of the callibration process) colors and gamma returns to the windows defaults.

I can not see any "Calibrize" ICC profiles in "C:\Windows\System32\spool\drivers\color", if that profile has really been saved on my computer.

Just for share my config, at this moment I am using:

- RBG color (100-98-98%) using OSD.
- 10% brightness and 75% contrast.
- Digital Vibrance 25% using Nvidia drivers (to reduce color saturation).
- 3 different ICC profiles: one made callibrating using the Windows 7 callibration process in the control panel, and the other two obtained in pcmonitors.info


----------



## Iching

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kriant*
> 
> Just got my replacement. This one doesn't have the yellow line across the screen, but it does have a dead pixel, but only 1 as far as I can tell. Did anyone have had any luck with returning monitors to Dell with 1 dead pixel for exchange? Their official website says I need 9 total o_0 to be able to exchange, so I need some real life experience advice here.


Come up with some bs and return for a refund. I had a dead pixel and returned the monitor back to Adorama. Then, I ordered another one from jet.com. I can't fathom why anyone would consider keeping a broken monitor for this kind of money.


----------



## Malinkadink

Best thing to do is try to buy from a local store, even if they dont have it in store you can always try to have it ship to store and pick it up so if its shoddy you can return directly to the store and avoid any shipping hassles. For those that must order it somewhere to have it shipped to them, godspeed.


----------



## Kriant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Iching*
> 
> Come up with some bs and return for a refund. I had a dead pixel and returned the monitor back to Adorama. Then, I ordered another one from jet.com. I can't fathom why anyone would consider keeping a broken monitor for this kind of money.


It wasn't purchased directly through Dell, and it's well over 30 days period, so Dell is my only customer support venue to go.


----------



## ironcurtains

i got my refurb from Dell.

Everything seems great. I am very happy with the monitor for 300 dollars for sure.

Only thing that sort of bothers me is that the bottom of the screen looks a bit yellow, but that is a viewing angle thing because when i look at it lower it disappears. To be expected with a TN I guess.

Also the displayport cable they sent with it has a smaller connection on one end and a regular display port on the other end. I am assuming its DP to mini DP but that sucks because I need a double DP cable lol


----------



## marckk

Ok so with my first monitor after 2 days came up this blue line at bottom


I have ask for a replace and they have sent me a perfect monitor


But after 2 days of use seem the blue spot is coming back

i dunno what to do, to be ho est now =|

do it happend to u also guys? *** is worng with monitors nowdays FFS


----------



## traxtech

Just another update, had my monitor for 6 months now and it's still perfect. Acer and Asus monitors died on me way before the 3 month mark, so i'm happy!


----------



## rwtd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marckk*
> 
> Ok so with my first monitor after 2 days came up this blue line at bottom


Maybe that's normal for a TN monitor, my Samsung XL2370 also has it (and a slightly less blue one at the top too!).


----------



## marckk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rwtd*
> 
> Maybe that's normal for a TN monitor, my Samsung XL2370 also has it (and a slightly less blue one at the top too!).


i really dunno tbh, i would like wait befor do something or keep it , listen this community since is where all the opinions count to me. but maybe is as u said, its common for led tn panel


----------



## Espen83

I have some backlight bleed down in that area as well. I suspect it has something to do with the components in that area considering that it is housing all the buttons etc.

Seems that there is no such thing as a perfect 1440p gaming monitor yet. I'm gonna try to live with my dell until OLED becomes affordable.


----------



## jtd9

Recently got this monitor and am loving it so far, but I seem to have an issue with it. Whenever I put my computer to sleep, and try to wake it up again, my computer attempts to wake up, but it crashes or something and just restarts itself with no problem. This only occurs when the S2716DG is plugged in. Just wondering if any or you have encountered this problem or have any suggestions to solve this problem. Thanks!


----------



## Espen83

Try to disable dee
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jtd9*
> 
> Recently got this monitor and am loving it so far, but I seem to have an issue with it. Whenever I put my computer to sleep, and try to wake it up again, my computer attempts to wake up, but it crashes or something and just restarts itself with no problem. This only occurs when the S2716DG is plugged in. Just wondering if any or you have encountered this problem or have any suggestions to solve this problem. Thanks!


Try to disable deep sleep in the OSD, if that doesn't work then maybe new drivers for your gpu?


----------



## jtd9

Thanks for the response. Deep sleep being disabled doesn't help and I already have the most up to date drivers for my GPU. No idea what's going on. Seems like the monitor is preventing my computer from waking up from sleep, just not entirely sure of the exact fix for it.


----------



## Dreamer10

@jtd9: Try this. Wake up the monitor first (by pressing the button next to the on/off switch). Then wake up the PC as usual.


----------



## marckk

so no one know about the blue bleed what could be and if must ask again for a replace or refound? , i have call dell tecnical support and they said its because energy star tecnology and its normal -_- to me sound like bull****


----------



## Romin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marckk*
> 
> so no one know about the blue bleed what could be and if must ask again for a replace or refound? , i have call dell tecnical support and they said its because energy star tecnology and its normal -_- to me sound like bull****


Mine has that too, don't be so picky. if you don't like it, return it and seek something else.


----------



## Nukemaster

That is BS for sure. Energy star is about power consumption not light leakage.

I have seen different back light bleed on various monitors. My BenQ also has some blue at the bottom, but it is only visible when things are very dark and is very close to the bottom of the screen.

Your images make it somewhat harder to see just how much you have.


----------



## marckk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Romin*
> 
> Mine has that too, don't be so picky. if you don't like it, return it and seek something else.


its not a fact to be picky, because they are not when u give em your 500 euro so, its just i dunno if i must keep it or not or really i dunno what to do tbh


----------



## Romin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marckk*
> 
> its not a fact to be picky, because they are not when u give em your 500 euro so, its just i dunno if i must keep it or not or really i dunno what to do tbh


As I said if it bothers you, just return it. This is common among these monitors. You could try exchanging it, but I doubt that's gonna fix the problem for you.


----------



## jtd9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dreamer10*
> 
> @jtd9: Try this. Wake up the monitor first (by pressing the button next to the on/off switch). Then wake up the PC as usual.


Thanks for the suggestion, but that doesn't seem to work either.


----------



## dustinr26

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jtd9*
> 
> Thanks for the response. Deep sleep being disabled doesn't help and I already have the most up to date drivers for my GPU. No idea what's going on. Seems like the monitor is preventing my computer from waking up from sleep, just not entirely sure of the exact fix for it.


Are you using Windows 10 by chance? My Asus monitor before this one does that sometimes and this monitor too. If you google it's known issue with Windows 10 where waking from sleep to black screen is issue.


----------



## jtd9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dustinr26*
> 
> Are you using Windows 10 by chance? My Asus monitor before this one does that sometimes and this monitor too. If you google it's known issue with Windows 10 where waking from sleep to black screen is issue.


Yeah, I'm using Windows 10, but I don't wake up to a black screen. Instead, my computer decides to restart itself completely rather than resuming from sleep.


----------



## dustinr26

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jtd9*
> 
> Yeah, I'm using Windows 10, but I don't wake up to a black screen. Instead, my computer decides to restart itself completely rather than resuming from sleep.


**** you said that sorry on iPhone. That is strange have you tried different Display port cable too?


----------



## jtd9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dustinr26*
> 
> **** you said that sorry on iPhone. That is strange have you tried different Display port cable too?


Yep, it was a cable problem. Thanks!


----------



## dustinr26

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jtd9*
> 
> Yep, it was a cable problem. Thanks!


Nice glad it got fixed!


----------



## Kriant

Got Dell to send me a second replacement. Hope it will work.


----------



## b4thman

Is there any logic about changing from Normal to G-sync and ULMB mode? I am using 362.0 Nvidia drivers.

First I select G-sync in Nvidia Control Panel, ok (almost always I prefer to use g-sync). I have noticed that I can play an specific game in ULMB if I change the specific profile in Manage 3D Config, and so Nvidia try to play supposedly ONLY that game automatically using ULMB, but it is not as easy as that because the monitor do not change to ULMB mode (I have to do manually using the OSD).

The monitor also does not let me change from NORMAL to G-SYNC and ULMB mode easily, it is not possible to make a shortcut in the OSD for the most usefull thing. Correct me if I am wrong. I don't understand why the shorcuts are so useless (except brightness). I never need to change the color using the OSD, and the volume and video source is only aviable if you connect another thing to the monitor using the HDMI + audio jack (i.e. a video console, and that is not my case). Maybe any kind of firmware update for this monitor to have that option? I have no idea.


----------



## Nano992

That broke my Dell, which was less than a month!

It damages the matrix when changing the angle of the monitor.

Perhaps this is not a warranty case unfortunately.


----------



## Krzych04650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nano992*
> 
> That broke my Dell, which was less than a month!
> 
> It damages the matrix when changing the angle of the monitor.
> 
> Perhaps this is not a warranty case unfortunately.


I may have not followed discussion here, but what broke your Dell? You keep saying 'that' and 'it' and not saying what exactly.


----------



## lainx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marckk*
> 
> so no one know about the blue bleed what could be and if must ask again for a replace or refound? , i have call dell tecnical support and they said its because energy star tecnology and its normal -_- to me sound like bull****


If you're talking about a slight blue tint in the bottom of the left corner, it's normal. I've exchanged 3 so far and all of them had it. It's not visible outside of testing and i wouldn't bother exchanging it unless it had other issues. As someone else said, if it bothers you return it and get another monitor. the BLB will likely be the same if you were to exchange it. My old Samsung TN panel has the same "issue" and i'd wager it's something you have to live with on TN panels.


----------



## b4thman

I am curious about when to use Normal/G-sync/ULMB. Reading some coments I understand that ULMB is used to prevent ghosting, but I find another reason to use it: deep black.

So, I am not sure but want to test watching movies using ULMB, even though maybe the low framerate of movies produces a lot of flickering. I understand that the best situation to use ULMB is playing something using 120hz and with enough power to render every frame of those 120, to prevent stuttering (and supposedly with v-sync on to prevent tearing). Is there any reason to leave v-sync off when in ULMB mode if your computer can manage all the time 120hz with a certain game?

I also have read somewhere that if a game locks the framerate and you play constant fps, you would better not use G-sync. I am thinking for example in PES 2016, a game that to be played smooth you have to let the program to lock the framerate to 60hz (if you try with 120 you get a lot of stutter).

I have no idea about when/why to use "Normal mode". Well, of course when using Nvidia 3D Vision automatically goes to normal mode, but if you do not use Nvidia 3D Vision... is there any reason to choose this mode?

I also noticed that Nvidia CP does not order the monitor to change from g-sync to ULMB mode, so if you decide to play some games with g-sync and other with ULMB, you have to manually change the mode of the monitor, and that is a pain.

Also changing from g-sync to ULMB (or viceversa) is like changing the general settings for all the games, so it is a mess to manage that thing. I don't know if it is a problem of my not up to date Nvidia drivers (I'm not at home now and dont remember what driver version I have installed..., I think is v162.00).

Well, these are my impresions. I would like to read different impresiosn about the modes in this monitor, and when and how to use them. If there is certain improvements of fixes over recent dirvers, etc. I also have read that Swift has a good idea using different led colors when using diferent modes, something that this monitor lacks, and so I have to enter in the OSD to be sure whatn mode I am.

Another thing is that something weird happens when you change the brightness level in some modes, because when changing the mode the previous brightness of that mode has changed. It does not have too much sense, and seems like an error, not sure if the responsable is the monitor itself or if the driver has anything to do.

What about using ULMB 120hz for desktop normal use? I know g-sync and normal mode supposedly are considered flicker free, but when using 120hz ULMB the result is much different? I mean, 120hz is almost no flickering, at least apparently, and in the other hand I feel more confortable with the deeper blacks dthat ULMB offer, and maybe also the more clarity of the picture. May the eyes strain faster using ULMB 120hz than g-sync when surfing internet or using any other programs different from games? Even playing games, is supposedly more harmfull for the eyes to play using ULMB 120hz for long period of time? (apparently, in short time, I do not notice that con).

Any test about any difference between quality/fidelity of colors between g-sync and ULMB?


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *b4thman*
> 
> I am curious about when to use Normal/G-sync/ULMB. Reading some coments I understand that ULMB is used to prevent ghosting, but I find another reason to use it: deep black....


I never use normal mode. I see no reason to. I'm always using either G-SYNC or ULMB. Yes, normal and G-SYNC modes are entirely flicker free, as there is nothing to cause flicker. ULMB has inherent flicker but at 120 Hz it isn't noticeable to most people. ULMB has a benefit for desktop use, the lack of motion blur lets you see things clearly while scrolling.

But blacks won't be noticeably better on either mode, they will always be bad because this is a TN panel.

Like you said, I only recommend ULMB if you can maintain 120 FPS in a game. Otherwise I recommend G-SYNC. ULMB does affect colors somewhat, but you can just adjust the colors again to your liking.


----------



## spin5000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nano992*
> 
> That broke my Dell, which was less than a month!
> 
> It damages the matrix when changing the angle of the monitor.
> 
> Perhaps this is not a warranty case unfortunately.


What exactly do you think broke your monitor? What happened??...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Like you said, I only recommend ULMB if you can maintain 120 FPS in a game. Otherwise I recommend G-SYNC. ULMB does affect colors somewhat, but you can just adjust the colors again to your liking.


If I recall correctly, the S2716DG can do stroboscopic mode (AKA "Lightboost," "ULMB," "Blur Reduction Mode," "Turbo 240," etc.) also @ 100 Hz. So if 120 fps can't be maintained or mostly maintained, the refresh rate could be set to 100 Hz and therefore only 100 fps would be the target.

Stroboscopic mode @ 100 Hz/fps has the motion clarity equivalence of a "normal" LCD @ around 700 Hz/fps or something like that. Basically, even "just" 100 Hz/fps in strobing mode still annihilates any "normal" (AKA non-strobing) LCD around and is close to CRT levels of motion clarity.


----------



## b4thman

I don't understand very well..., are you saying that using ULMB at 100hz is some similiar to any "flickerfree" LCD? so it is good for your eyes to use ULMB?

I really care about eyestrain because I use lot of hours the computer and get my eyes tired very often. I reduce brightness the most I can, normally I am between 0% - 10%, except of course using ULMB or Nvidia 3D Vision. I think this monitor is capable of mantain a very decent range of gray colors wich such low brighness (at least my unit), because I can distinguish every test images I can see on the internet related to callibration, with the benefit of a deep black.

Yesterday I downloaded ans istalled driver 365.10 whql, and noticed that manages the profile games better that before in terms of what game you want to play in GSYNC or ULMB mode. Now I just choose the option in the "manage 3d settings" (Nvidia Control Panel) and the monitor changes to the apropiate mode when launching the game, without touching any button on the OSD. I wish there where the same with Nvidia 3D Vision, but no option aviable, I just have to select yes or not manually. Anyway, it would be a great idea if, when lauching a game, there were any kind of message on the screen informing what mode you are using, so that you are sure that you use correct mode without entering in the OSD (I feel as if I were killing the buttons of the OSD with so much touching).

What still remain wrong is the manage of the brightness of the monitor. Every mode should have his own "brighness channel", but apparently it des not diferenciate between GSYNC and NORMAL mode. I it were differenciated I could use normal mode to lower to 0% for desktop use, and 10% for GSYNC when gaming. Also the difference among GSYNC-ULMB-3D is not well implemented and when I change the level of brighness in one channel it affects dramatically the other (specially between GSYNC and ULMB), so it is better to set brighness to your desire and not move it.


----------



## dzb87

I decided to try another S2716DG (first one in December had dust particles).
Now I am very satisfied except very little color shift between top and bottom.
I noticed that it depends of my head vertical position.
I know it is TN weakness and I was aware of it, but are there any good clues how to position your screen to minimize it?
I have read various guides and different values between "top of screen" and "center of screen" are used for eye position.
What is optimal for screen of this size and type?


----------



## michaelius

Try top bezel at eyes level and slightly tilt the whole screen so that bottom bezel is closer to you than the top of display.


----------



## Malinkadink

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dzb87*
> 
> I decided to try another S2716DG (first one in December had dust particles).
> Now I am very satisfied except very little color shift between top and bottom.
> I noticed that it depends of my head vertical position.
> I know it is TN weakness and I was aware of it, but are there any good clues how to position your screen to minimize it?
> I have read various guides and different values between "top of screen" and "center of screen" are used for eye position.
> What is optimal for screen of this size and type?


You want your eye level to be slightly above above the center of the monitor, 2-3 inches.


----------



## spin5000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *b4thman*
> 
> I don't understand very well..., are you saying that using ULMB at 100hz is some similiar to any "flickerfree" LCD? so it is good for your eyes to use ULMB?


I wasn' talking about flicker/flicker-free; I was talking about motion clarity/blur.

For eyestrain, lower the blue level of your monitor. You can also try those glasses that many people have had a lot of success with. They're cheap, like $15 - $30. Here's one of many: http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00BQ79T1M


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spin5000*
> 
> If I recall correctly, the S2716DG can do stroboscopic mode (AKA "Lightboost," "ULMB," "Blur Reduction Mode," "Turbo 240," etc.) also @ 100 Hz. So if 120 fps can't be maintained or mostly maintained, the refresh rate could be set to 100 Hz and therefore only 100 fps would be the target.
> 
> Stroboscopic mode @ 100 Hz/fps has the motion clarity equivalence of a "normal" LCD @ around 700 Hz/fps or something like that. Basically, even "just" 100 Hz/fps in strobing mode still annihilates any "normal" (AKA non-strobing) LCD around and is close to CRT levels of motion clarity.


The problem is 100 Hz has enough flicker to deter some people (it's very obvious to me on the desktop, although tolerable in games) but more importantly it suffers from strobe crosstalk or razor sharp ghosting.


----------



## Nukemaster

That crosstalk is a killer for sure.

I found that Nvidia's implementaion with lightboost is better then benq's even with the VT tweaks. The color suffers from shutter glass(maybe) optimization, but it is much better for crosstalk as long as you are not running testufo all day









Crosstalk on BenQ's blur reduction with VT tricks at lower refresh rates can be very good, but the flicker is not for most users.


----------



## Rei86

So my overlord is taking a crap on me... and it didn't help that when I was cleaning I accidentally bent it leaving a scar like mark on my screen. So I've been looking to move into actual real 120hz + monitor instead of having to waste my time overclocking crap.

The LG 24GM77 caught my eye for 259.99 but only being a 24" screen and 1080p is keeping me away. This is full on 1440p 27" screen but seeing how a few wide screen monitors on the way at above 60Hz is making me think if I should just rough it out with my dying Overlord.

499~549.99 right now for this Monitor and I'm really itching to dive in.


----------



## iRUSH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rei86*
> 
> So my overlord is taking a crap on me... and it didn't help that when I was cleaning I accidentally bent it leaving a scar like mark on my screen. So I've been looking to move into actual real 120hz + monitor instead of having to waste my time overclocking crap.
> 
> The LG 24GM77 caught my eye for 259.99 but only being a 24" screen and 1080p is keeping me away. This is full on 1440p 27" screen but seeing how a few wide screen monitors on the way at above 60Hz is making me think if I should just rough it out with my dying Overlord.
> 
> 499~549.99 right now for this Monitor and I'm really itching to dive in.


Jet dot com with their 15% off max of $25 you can buy this monitor for $465 shipped. Good deal?


----------



## Rei86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iRUSH*
> 
> Jet dot com with their 15% off max of $25 you can buy this monitor for $465 shipped. Good deal?


legit site? Looking at it right now and buy if legit.


----------



## iRUSH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rei86*
> 
> legit site? Looking at it right now and buy if legit.


I've bought from them a dozen times! They're 100% legit and I put my credibility on the line for that. I've had 100% satisfaction and they'll even take free shipping back if you're not satisfied. Best company to order from next to Amazon as a Prime user from my experience.


----------



## Rei86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iRUSH*
> 
> I've bought from them a dozen times! They're 100% legit and I put my credibility on the line for that. I've had 100% satisfaction and they'll even take free shipping back if you're not satisfied. Best company to order from next to Amazon as a Prime user from my experience.


I've never heard of them... thank you for cluing me in.


----------



## iRUSH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rei86*
> 
> I've never heard of them... thank you for cluing me in.


No problem!


----------



## Kriant

Jeez, been fighting a bloody war with Dell. Ever Since April 21, trying to change the monitor with dead pixels, which came as a replacement to the one that developed a yellow vertical line. And so far, they dispatched the replacement twice and canceled it twice for no apparent reason. Ugh.,


----------



## spin5000

From what I've read, the crosstalk could be reduced if only we were allowed to adjust/enable/disable overdrive and strobing settings but the idiots in charge of this stuff usually don't allow these tweaks. Just like the idiots at Nvidia who don't allow 3D emitter and glasses settings tweaks anymore (not even through the registry).

What's with this obsession over locking out people from settings which could really improve their product? They should allow the characteristics/timings of strobing, overdrive, and 3D emitter/glasses to be edited at-least from the Windows registry and a monitor service menu - that way it's difficult to get to and won't get messed with by mistake while still allowing the consumer the freedom to edit those settings for those who'd like to.

It's so frustrating. I'm surprised "hacks" don't exist for this kind of stuff considering people can do just about anything these days.


----------



## spin5000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *agisthos*
> 
> The disappointment for this Dell and the Asus monitor stems from the use of AUO panels. They are trash, cheap, and have washed out colors. *Do not buy the argument about it being a TN. Go look at the Samsung 750/950 series TN monitors from 3 years ago. They have incredibly rich colors and black levels compared to these 'high end' TN panels.*
> 
> I wish Samsung and LG got back into the high end monitor sector, we would then see G-Sync panels of their own manufacture, not AUO.


Yup. People who blame bad colours on the fact that a monitor is TN are just spreading misinformation and don't know what they're talking about. Maybe they aren't as good as IPS but there are still a lot of very, very nice looking TN panels.

I had a similar experience to you when I (also) had a Samsung TN. It was the PX2370 (three of them). When I got rid of my 3 Samsung TNs and got into the "hgaming" TNs, that's when everything changed. When I first got my 3 Asus VG248QE monitors, I literally thought they were broken. Completely washed out and "dead". Not only that, but the blacks were A. hardly black but greyish, B. would destroy all black detail (AKA "black crush") if you used the GPU control panel settings to make the blacks look blacker, and C. got _even more_ greyer when upping the brightness. Playing racing sims like my old beloved GT Legends at night time became a joke. It wasn't night anymore, instead everything was a "grey fog", dull/flat, and you lost the drastic difference between the dark of night and bright lights which was beautiful and very immersive on the Samsung TN. I even tried multiple ICC files (including many popular ones) but they screwed things up more than they helped. Then I got rid of the Asus VG248QEs and went with 3 BenQ XL2720Ts but it's a similar story albeit not as bad (although the XL2720T is noticeably worse in other image areas).

The difference between my "gaming" TNs and my "normal" TN is drastic. Here's an analogy: Going from the "gaming" TN to a "normal" TN is 75% of the way from a "gaming" TN to some IPSs.

Then there's the 8-bit thing. There are quite a few people (including some youtube vids) who like the image on their 8-bit TN but they then attribute the good looks to being 8-bit. Clearly they've never seen a nice 6-bit TN as there are many 6-bit TNs that destroy these 8-bit "gaming" TNs.

Having said all that, the Dell S2716DG will be my next monitor (3x) as soon as I sell my 2 remaining XL2720T monitors but these "gaming" TNs, including the 8-bit ones, look quite a bit worse than many "normal' 6-bit TNs.


----------



## Rei86

In your post you don't mention it but have you seen/tried out the LG 24GM77-B?


----------



## Kriant

Dell vs Me - 0:1. They are shipping out a new, non refurbished replacement.


----------



## Ghost25

Hi guys,

Can anyone check if your monitors are HDCP compliant over DP?

Found a review on amazon that says otherwise..
It would suck if I had to change between HDMI and DP if I want to watch blurays or playing games at 144hz..


----------



## PCM2

It must be as I watched Blu-rays (legally) when reviewing this model and using DP.


----------



## MR-e

I got a dead pixel with mine, has anyone got any luck from dell support to rma, given their 6+ dead pixel policy? I ordered from Dell Direct - Canada.


----------



## poinguan

How's the black level for this monitor? I'm currently using a Dell 2209WA, planning for an upgrade.


----------



## Pereb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *poinguan*
> 
> How's the black level for this monitor? I'm currently using a Dell 2209WA, planning for an upgrade.


Considering that's a VA panel with 3000:1 contrast you're coming from, blacks will probably look pretty bad to you. Strongly recommend using a bias light behind the monitor if you don't have one already.


----------



## b4thman

Why the volume is SO LOW?


----------



## b4thman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *poinguan*
> 
> How's the black level for this monitor? I'm currently using a Dell 2209WA, planning for an upgrade.


In my opinion black is poor. Backlight is uniform, but the brighness is insalely high. Of course you have to reduce brightness almost to zero to improve blacks, but not perfect at all. My main reason to buy this monitor is because is one of the few monitors supporting Nvidia 3d Vision, even though with a noticeable ghosting, but 1440p in a decent monitor with also G-sync. If not for 3D Vision I would choose another panel for sure.


----------



## Nosaer

So, I'm done playing the AUO lottery with the Asus and Accer IPS monitors, from my experience you can't get a decent IPS gaming monitor unless you're incredibly lucky. So I'm looking to get a TN for gaming mainly, maybe movie watching, from my understanding the PG278Q has a slight edge on this monitor for color calibration due to gamma not being set correctly from the factory. I'm hesitant to get another Asus monitor after my experiences with the PG279Q, but it seems like this Dell isn't really up to snuff compared to some of there other ones. Any reason to get this over the PG278Q if price isn't a big deal? since the S2716DG is cheaper then the PG278Q.


----------



## Kriant

Update: After almost a month of communications with Dell's customer support, I finally got a new, non-refurbished replacement that has no dead pixels. Yey.


----------



## Outcasst

Mine has been fine for the first few months, but has now developed a blue glow coming from the entire bottom edge of the panel. Definitely wasn't there before. Is this normal?


----------



## b4thman

Anything about how to raise the volume of the audio output? I use headphones attached to the monitor because the short distance, but every headphones sound VERY low, and everything related with volume is at 100% (monitor, windows, etc). Is this output supposed to be used with speakers and not with headphones?


----------



## Kriant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Outcasst*
> 
> Mine has been fine for the first few months, but has now developed a blue glow coming from the entire bottom edge of the panel. Definitely wasn't there before. Is this normal?


If it wasn't there, and now it's there, then it's not normal. (Rule of thumb). I'd try to take pictures and present your case to dell in order to get a replacement.


----------



## Romin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Outcasst*
> 
> Mine has been fine for the first few months, but has now developed a blue glow coming from the entire bottom edge of the panel. Definitely wasn't there before. Is this normal?


I wouldn't say it's normal, but the BLB on bottom side is common for this panel. Mine has it too.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *b4thman*
> 
> Anything about how to raise the volume of the audio output? I use headphones attached to the monitor because the short distance, but every headphones sound VERY low, and everything related with volume is at 100% (monitor, windows, etc). Is this output supposed to be used with speakers and not with headphones?


What kinda headphones ? If they're high resistance, they'd need an Amp to sound louder.


----------



## Outcasst

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kriant*
> 
> If it wasn't there, and now it's there, then it's not normal. (Rule of thumb). I'd try to take pictures and present your case to dell in order to get a replacement.


Yeah will try that. Luckily I have some pictures of the display before the blue glow appeared.


----------



## b4thman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Romin*
> 
> I wouldn't say it's normal, but the BLB on bottom side is common for this panel. Mine has it too.
> What kinda headphones ? If they're high resistance, they'd need an Amp to sound louder.


I have tried with different headphones, and I have very low sound with all of them. I have not any problem if I plug the headphones to the green hole in the back of the case (the integrated sound of the motherboard).

I guess the Dell monitor uses the sonud direct from the board without passing throught the integrated sound card. I can see something called "High Definition Audio" and the provider is Microsoft. Has it anything to do with the "High Definition Audio" that Nvidia drivers try always to install (and I never let do)?


----------



## b4thman

Now I have discovered that the "Volume" button does not affect the real volume using headphones. Maybe it is intended to be used only with HDMI source, and when using Diaplay Port you can not modify the low volume aviable. Need opinions about this, I can not find coments in the manual.

EDIT: stupid thing, I have just discovered the headphones hole in the left side. Before I was using the hole at the bottom, that is supposedly used to attach speakers with their own amplifier. Now everything is fine.


----------



## ajx

Huh, i prefer Dell image rendering over Acer XB271HU

So the only downside to this monitor, its viewing angle?


----------



## Outcasst

Here's an image of the blue glow at the bottom i'm experiencing

One day out of the box:



6 Months out of the box:



I know the ISO is different in each image but the camera won't pick it up on anything lower.


----------



## b4thman

Can anybody clarify what happen with response time? I have noticed that if I set it on "fast" I can play Nvidia 3D Vision games with a bit less ghosting (so better), but I notice some weird things when scrolling text with the browser working on the desktop.

In which circumstances do I have to use normal or fast?

EDIT: false conclusion. No difference in terms of ghosting with Nvidia 3D Vision. What happen (using the Nvida 3D test in the Nvidia Control Panel) is that when I open the OSD the ghostint increases a bit (noticeable specially in the upper center of the screen, and remain until I exit the 3D test. So maybe it is not a good idea to open the OSD when playing a game with Nvidia 3D Vision glasses. Anyway when in 3D mode you can not modify the response time, the only thing you can do is to open the OSD to chech if it is in normal or fast.

So I can not find any reason to activate "fast" response time in any situation..., at least for the moment.


----------



## Espen83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Outcasst*
> 
> Here's an image of the blue glow at the bottom i'm experiencing
> 
> One day out of the box:
> 
> 
> 
> 6 Months out of the box:
> 
> 
> 
> I know the ISO is different in each image but the camera won't pick it up on anything lower.


I have pretty much the same, seems to be more of it where the buttons are located.


----------



## Nukemaster

While I do not have this screen, My BenQ looks exactly the same as far as the thin purple at the bottom. I am almost sure I have seen this on other screens too(but it always had it).


----------



## blahtibla

My S2716dg has the exact same blue glow at the bottom. Im not bothered with it at all tbh. What are you guys gonna do? RMA?


----------



## Sedolf

The S2716DG tested on 3dnews had the same problem, seems to afflict only TN panels in that way


----------



## wizardbro

I have the same, but it's not too much of an issue for me. There aren't any proper alternatives atm.


----------



## JunkieXcel

My panel also has a narrow blue strip at the bottom and almost every panel I've seen online also seem to have it. It can be seen in dark scenes and sometimes in certain bright scenes there's also a tiny bit of discolouration. It's not a massive issue but it is there and once you notice it your eye tends to get drawn to it.


----------



## b4thman

Mine has nothing bad, but brithness is too high (I have tested with two different DELL s2716dg monitors and just the same result. I use brighness = ZERO, and still in the test of any game it is impossible for me to pass the gamma/brighness test. The test in wich you have to reduce brighness so that you don't see the dark picture but just only the bright picture aside. I always see the dark picture, even if I have Zero brighnesss in hte monitor and lower the brighness to the minimun in hte game. I also have to say that my monitor is supposedly more or less well callibrated using the Windows 7 callibration method.

I think this brighness must be something needed for g-sync monitors, or something like that, because I had the opportunity to experience with an AOC g2460pg and it happend exactly the same problem with brighness, but even more exagerated. This is just the opposite to the perfect black you get with oled tech.


----------



## Outcasst

Hey guys, do you think that the dark spot in the picture below would be valid for a replacement from Dell? In the top left of the screen. It's very noticeable when white colored objects are being dragged around it.

It has only recently developed and definitely was not there when the monitor was new. Changing the brightness / contrast settings does not seem to affect it.



Can see it better in the video:


----------



## Kriant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Outcasst*
> 
> Hey guys, do you think that the dark spot in the picture below would be valid for a replacement from Dell? In the top left of the screen. It's very noticeable when white colored objects are being dragged around it.
> 
> It has only recently developed and definitely was not there when the monitor was new. Changing the brightness / contrast settings does not seem to affect it.
> 
> 
> 
> Can see it better in the video:


I'd def. try to communicate with Dell's support. Looks like a defect to me.


----------



## fragilityV1

So reading through this thread it sounds like inverse ghosting is common with these monitors. Even on a Normal response time. And there's really nothing that can be done about it, it's more of an issue with TN panels. True?

Reason I'm asking is I got a refurb S2716DG and just got it's replacement since I was thinking the inverse ghosting I was seeing was a defect. But I'm seeing it on the replacement as well, so now I'm thinking that it's just par for the course. So is there any reason to go back to Dell and try for another replacement monitor with no inverse ghosting? I've seen it now, and it can't be unseen.

Below is an example of what I'm seeing (taken with my DSLR at a high shutter speed).


----------



## Nukemaster

I have seen inverted ghosting on TN,VA and IPS.

It is just overdrive being too aggressive(causing the overshoot you are seeing.). This is how we get these faster monitors. It does not seem like screens have become much faster, they just overdrive the crap out of them.

I would have to guess they are all set the same. Slight variations may allow one to be less noticeable than another.

Depending on the color transitions, you may not see it in games, but scrolling websites will most likely show it to some extent as well.

With fine tuning it can be much better, but manufacturers do not seem to like to take the extra time.


----------



## BeerPowered

Got one of these coming today for $509 its a steal. I wanted to get the ROG Swift PG348Q but I needed a new gaming chair as well. So I got this S2716DG with a DxRacer OH/IB166 chair.

Will be interesting to compare to my U2711. From what I saw after proper calibrations and seeing the monitor straight on the colors are pretty good. Other angles sure it may not look as good, but I will never use those angles ever.

I got the ICC profile and calibrations ready to go. Can't wait to experience the 144hz G-Sync.

Sure I could have gotten a IPS from Acer, but then I would have to deal with multiple returns to get a monitor with little IPS Glow and no dead pixels. Plus Acer support sucks and its not worth the hassle.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sedolf*
> 
> The S2716DG tested on 3dnews had the same problem, seems to afflict only TN panels in that way


Still better than this



Which is why I got this monitor. Will give TN a shot. IPS Glow isn't worth it.


----------



## Ysbzqu6572

Got this monitor few weeks ago, it is perfect with absolutely no backlight bleed nor bad pixels, Dell seem to have great QC on their end.
So far it seem like best bang for buck 1440p 144Hz G-Sync monitor hands down.


----------



## MR-e

My first one had a dead pixel smack dab in the middle. Had to RMA it for the second one which came with no dead pixels and a very uniform back light. New one is much better, but I can't use it yet since I'm still building my PC


----------



## Nukemaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BeerPowered*
> 
> Got one of these coming today for $509 its a steal. I wanted to get the ROG Swift PG348Q but I needed a new gaming chair as well. So I got this S2716DG with a DxRacer OH/IB166 chair.
> 
> Will be interesting to compare to my U2711. From what I saw after proper calibrations and seeing the monitor straight on the colors are pretty good. Other angles sure it may not look as good, but I will never use those angles ever.
> 
> I got the ICC profile and calibrations ready to go. Can't wait to experience the 144hz G-Sync.
> 
> Sure I could have gotten a IPS from Acer, but then I would have to deal with multiple returns to get a monitor with little IPS Glow and no dead pixels. Plus Acer support sucks and its not worth the hassle.
> Still better than this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which is why I got this monitor. Will give TN a shot. IPS Glow isn't worth it.


I feel your pain for IPS glow. Most users are not bothered by it, but I sure am(and not all IPS screens are as bad).


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nukemaster*
> 
> I feel your pain for IPS glow. Most users are not bothered by it, but I sure am(and not all IPS screens are as bad).


IPS glow is the reason that I'll probably destroy/explode my XB270HU when I'm done with it.


----------



## BeerPowered

So there is the whole 144hz vs 60hz debate some say their is no difference yadda yadda yadda.

Well as a 144Hz newbie who has been playing on 60hz 1440P for the past 5 years let me tell you my initial impressions.

The first thing I noticed is the regular mouse movement. Its easier to stop on a dot. You move the mouse around and around and try to stop on a dot I was more successful at 144hz then I was at 60hz.

To test gaming properly I played Crysis 3 since its the only FPS I have installed at the moment. I cloned the display so I could see the same thing side by side.

Visually graphics wise yes it looks the same. So what is the difference?

Well you know what recoil is right? You shoot down the sights and you get kickback making it hard to see and hard to keep your aim steady.

At 60 hz when aiming down the sights at a target down the hall its very jumpy. You get a lot of kickback.
At 144hz when aiming down the sights and rapidly pulling the trigger. Its more steady and easier to stay trained on my target. Aka more precise.

As for the Difference in color of my U2711 IPS CCFL and my S2716DG TN LED I noticed this. The Whites are Brighter and so are the Blacks which is obvious. But I want to say I almost prefer it.

Take Fallout 4 on my IPS with my ENB the screen gets so Dark(Even shadows/indoors during the day) I often can't see jack squat except the small Pipboy lighted area around me.
On the TN its still dark but I can actually see stuff.

In regards to the TN being brighter I think is a fine tradeoff as the not being able to see in the dark on my IPS is unrealistic and unimmersive. You just need to let your eyes adjust IRL and you can see well enough that your not tripping over Feral Ghoul corpses and waking them up.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BeerPowered*
> 
> So there is the whole 144hz vs 60hz debate some say their is no difference yadda yadda yadda.


These days only inexperienced console gamers say there is no difference (or no perceivable difference).


----------



## Nukemaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> IPS glow is the reason that I'll probably destroy/explode my XB270HU when I'm done with it.


Try some kind of light behind the screen. Many users say it helps.

My hope is faster VA(I am ok with the sRBG color space that wled is limited to) or OLED. Even being VERY slow(yet fast on some transitions), but old 245t(S-PVA with plenty of overdrive) still is one of the better looking screen I have seen.


----------



## BeerPowered

*Here is a big tip.*

I was already using the TFT ICC Profile and color setting but I was looking through their ICC Profile site and found that when I turned on "Use Windows display Calibration" The Colors changed DRAMATICALLY. Its almost as good as the IPS now.

http://www.tftcentral.co.uk/articles/icc_profiles.htm#calibrate

AKA the Blacks got WAY WAY Blacker. Its almost 1:1 between my TN and IPS now.


----------



## Nosaer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BeerPowered*
> 
> Got one of these coming today for $509 its a steal. I wanted to get the ROG Swift PG348Q but I needed a new gaming chair as well. So I got this S2716DG with a DxRacer OH/IB166 chair.
> 
> Will be interesting to compare to my U2711. From what I saw after proper calibrations and seeing the monitor straight on the colors are pretty good. Other angles sure it may not look as good, but I will never use those angles ever.
> 
> I got the ICC profile and calibrations ready to go. Can't wait to experience the 144hz G-Sync.
> 
> Sure I could have gotten a IPS from Acer, but then I would have to deal with multiple returns to get a monitor with little IPS Glow and no dead pixels. Plus Acer support sucks and its not worth the hassle.
> Still better than this
> 
> Which is why I got this monitor. Will give TN a shot. IPS Glow isn't worth it.


I known a lot of peoples opinions about these IPS AUO panels are subjective, but it really seems like people are giving them to much credit. In threads when I mention the IPS glow being pretty bad and the TN gamma shift not really being that bad ( hardly noticeable imo ), and suggest the 1440p 144hz TN over the IPS, people just say Pfft but it's still a TN.

I was never that big into monitors, only recently have i started educating myself on monitors when I purchased my first PG279Q and was horrified and confused. I watched popular review tech sites and youtubers and was sold on the ideal that TN is trash and you should never consider one over these AUO IPS monitors.

After seeing more AUO IPS 1440p, and more high end TN's even though both are made by AUO, in my opinion the TN panels are better. They aren't perfect ( imo sabotaged since they for what ever reason put a heavier Anti-glare coating on the TN then the IPS), the IPS glow is bad enough to show up in games that aren't dark!

what really shocks me is that people consider gaming monitors to be a niche market, the gaming industry is massive and is growing more each year. Consoles are at the point where people are looking at gaming monitors for them, once things like Free-Sync/144hz+ is usable on a console we'll see more market demand for quality gaming monitors.

It's clear we need more competition for gaming panels. AUO needs a competitor for market share, right now they dont' have that and vendors who want to compete in this market are at their mercy.


----------



## BeerPowered

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nosaer*
> 
> I known a lot of peoples opinions about these IPS AUO panels are subjective, but it really seems like people are giving them to much credit. In threads when I mention the IPS glow being pretty bad and the TN gamma shift not really being that bad ( hardly noticeable imo ), and suggest the 1440p 144hz TN over the IPS, people just say Pfft but it's still a TN.
> 
> I was never that big into monitors, only recently have i started educating myself on monitors when I purchased my first PG279Q and was horrified and confused. I watched popular review tech sites and youtubers and was sold on the ideal that TN is trash and you should never consider one over these AUO IPS monitors.
> 
> After seeing more AUO IPS 1440p, and more high end TN's even though both are made by AUO, in my opinion the TN panels are better. They aren't perfect ( imo sabotaged since they for what ever reason put a heavier Anti-glare coating on the TN then the IPS), the IPS glow is bad enough to show up in games that aren't dark!
> 
> what really shocks me is that people consider gaming monitors to be a niche market, the gaming industry is massive and is growing more each year. Consoles are at the point where people are looking at gaming monitors for them, once things like Free-Sync/144hz+ is usable on a console we'll see more market demand for quality gaming monitors. Then I calibrated it..
> 
> It's clear we need more competition for gaming panels. AUO needs a competitor for market share, right now they dont' have that and vendors who want to compete in this market are at their mercy.


I always thought the same. TN is Trash and IPS is King. Nobody told me though I just went to a store with a ton of monitors on the wall and saw the washed out Demo of Gran Turismo running in a loop.

Between my U2711 aka IPS without IPS glow thanks to using CCFL and my new S2716DG. There was a huge difference Initially. It was extremely washed out.

Now that its calibrated the Blacks are no longer an issue. Its about the same across both monitors. The only difference colorwise the the colors on the IPS are deeper. My U2711 does have 10bit Color vs the 8 Bit Color of my TN and THAT is the difference. Not that one panel is superior to the other.

For Example take the Firefox Icon. On my IPS Panel its more Reddish Orange and on my TN its Orange with a tinge of Red. Its not washed out on either.

I do have a few LG IPS Panels(IPS226V) with LED Backlighting and they are boxed up because both of my Dells look better.


----------



## Nukemaster

I do not think CFL lighting has any effect on monitor glow(It DOES effect color gamut when compared to the common Wled back lights however).

One LED advantage is the ability to dim much better. Many older screens had to block the full brightness of the CFL because it did not control as well. This reduced contrast and if a screen could not block the light well would hurt the black levels.

I would guess it is just a better panel(thus not all IPS are build the same).


----------



## cooler2442

Bought mine, did the UFO test and don't see any ghosting and only a few random dead pixels up top.

How do I see how long the monitor has been used? I bought a refurbished.


----------



## killeraxemannic

Just bought one of these monitors. Its on sale on Newegg and Amazon right now for 479.99. I went with Newegg because I have premiere so I got free 3 day shipping and didn't have to pay tax.


----------



## BeerPowered

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *killeraxemannic*
> 
> Just bought one of these monitors. Its on sale on Newegg and Amazon right now for 479.99. I went with Newegg because I have premiere so I got free 3 day shipping and didn't have to pay tax.


BAH I missed a sale by 3 days that sucks!


----------



## killeraxemannic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BeerPowered*
> 
> BAH I missed a sale by 3 days that sucks!


What? No you didn't it's still up on Newegg and Amazon for $479. I bought mine today 6/8/16

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16824260333

http://www.amazon.com/Dell-Gaming-S2716DG-LED-Lit-Monitor/dp/B0149QBOF0?ie=UTF8&tag=extension-kb-20


----------



## cooler2442

Anyone else feel like this TN panel hurts your eyes or strains them more? I'm coming from an IPS and just got this monitor yesterday but eyes feel tired/strained after use now.


----------



## michaelius

How is it configured? Standard settings are rather aggressive so if you haven't done it yet change to tftcentral recommended ones


----------



## cooler2442

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *michaelius*
> 
> How is it configured? Standard settings are rather aggressive so if you haven't done it yet change to tftcentral recommended ones


I'm currently running these Amazon settings:

Nvidia Control Panel>Adjust desktop color settings:
Brightness-50%
Contrast-50%
Gamma-0.60%
Digital vibrance-70%
Hue-0
CLICK APPLY

DELL Monitor settings:
Brightness-45%
Contrast-75%
Color>Custom Color:
R-97%
G-99%
B-96%


----------



## Outcasst

My replacement came a few days ago and it was garbage. Dell are just sending refurbs out as replacements. I knew there was going to be something wrong with it as soon as I saw "refurbished" on the box, because people return monitors that have defects.

They have sent me a replacement for the replacement which arrives tomorrow. I'm half expecting them to send me my first one I sent back.

This is all direct with Dell. I cannot fault their customer support however.


----------



## michaelius

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cooler2442*
> 
> I'm currently running these Amazon settings:
> 
> Nvidia Control Panel>Adjust desktop color settings:
> Brightness-50%
> Contrast-50%
> Gamma-0.60%
> Digital vibrance-70%
> Hue-0
> CLICK APPLY
> 
> DELL Monitor settings:
> Brightness-45%
> Contrast-75%
> Color>Custom Color:
> R-97%
> G-99%
> B-96%


That's eye burning brightness imho - try this one

http://www.tftcentral.co.uk/reviews/dell_s2716dg.htm


----------



## cooler2442

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Outcasst*
> 
> My replacement came a few days ago and it was garbage. Dell are just sending refurbs out as replacements. I knew there was going to be something wrong with it as soon as I saw "refurbished" on the box, because people return monitors that have defects.
> 
> They have sent me a replacement for the replacement which arrives tomorrow. I'm half expecting them to send me my first one I sent back.
> 
> This is all direct with Dell. I cannot fault their customer support however.


What makes it "garbage" I'm curious because I bought a refurb of this monitor for about $300 and it seems to be perfect?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *michaelius*
> 
> That's eye burning brightness imho - try this one
> 
> http://www.tftcentral.co.uk/reviews/dell_s2716dg.htm


I tried 26 brightness but it seems too dark?


----------



## Outcasst

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cooler2442*
> 
> What makes it "garbage" I'm curious because I bought a refurb of this monitor for about $300 and it seems to be perfect?


3 dead pixels and one bright white spot. Looks like somebody pushed the panel with the end of a pen and dented it.


----------



## cooler2442

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Outcasst*
> 
> 3 dead pixels and one bright white spot. Looks like somebody pushed the panel with the end of a pen and dented it.


Ah got it. I used the MonitorTest app that cycles between background colors and etc and I notice nothing except maybe one super small dead pixel off to the side. I guess I got lucky with my refurbished unit?


----------



## Outcasst

The dead pixels don't really bother me. On a panel of this size and resolution you can't see them unless you look for them.


----------



## killeraxemannic

Ok guys my monitor comes tomorrow. I have been trying to read through the tread
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cooler2442*
> 
> What makes it "garbage" I'm curious because I bought a refurb of this monitor for about $300 and it seems to be perfect?
> I tried 26 brightness but it seems too dark?


I just got mine too and I agree 26 brightness is way too dark. I set mine around 50 and it's perfect for my needs. Mine was new but it is also close to perfect. No dead pixels or any discoloration.


----------



## MoRaCe

Hi guys,

Anybody has displayport problem? I have GTX 970 and dell s2716dg. Usually there is no screen at boot. I am doing hard reset then monitor is open. I could not fix the problem.


----------



## Outcasst

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MoRaCe*
> 
> Hi guys,
> 
> Anybody has displayport problem? I have GTX 970 and dell s2716dg. Usually there is no screen at boot. I am doing hard reset then monitor is open. I could not fix the problem.


Try to disable deep sleep mode on the monitor. It has caused a lot of problems for me.


----------



## MoRaCe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Outcasst*
> 
> Try to disable deep sleep mode on the monitor. It has caused a lot of problems for me.


I did it. But the problem still exist.


----------



## Outcasst

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MoRaCe*
> 
> I did it. But the problem still exist.


Do you have another monitor plugged in? My 970 used to make the DP the secondary screen by default.

If not, do you have an Integrated GPU enabled?


----------



## MoRaCe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Outcasst*
> 
> Try to disable deep sleep mode on the monitor. It has caused a lot of problems for me.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Outcasst*
> 
> Do you have another monitor plugged in? My 970 used to make the DP the secondary screen by default.
> 
> If not, do you have an Integrated GPU enabled?


Single monitor plugged(dell s2716dg). Integrated gpu disabled :/

I have tried many options. But still same. I'm tired of this problem.


----------



## TheGlow

How are people liking this monitor? I just got the Acer XB270HU TN the other day and loved the 144Hz, 27" and 1440p.
However it had some deadpixels and a weird inverted backlight bleed.
Plus I had read reviews on the XB270HU being highly recommended, but turned out those were for the IPS and this TN is sharing the same name.
So I see this is only $510 at amazon and a b it less than what I got into for the Acer.
If I was perfectly happy with the other aspects of the Acer, should the Dell do me good?
I'm indifferent to the TN vs IPS.


----------



## killeraxemannic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheGlow*
> 
> How are people liking this monitor? I just got the Acer XB270HU TN the other day and loved the 144Hz, 27" and 1440p.
> However it had some deadpixels and a weird inverted backlight bleed.
> Plus I had read reviews on the XB270HU being highly recommended, but turned out those were for the IPS and this TN is sharing the same name.
> So I see this is only $510 at amazon and a b it less than what I got into for the Acer.
> If I was perfectly happy with the other aspects of the Acer, should the Dell do me good?
> I'm indifferent to the TN vs IPS.


I might not be the best one to say because I just got mine but I may be one of the only ones still watching this thread. Initial impressions are good. I came from an Asus 27in TN 1080p and this one has just as good if not better colors and similar viewing angles etc. No dead pixels or any discoloration on mine. If you are ok with a TN then I would say this one is the best option out there because of the lower price. It had all the features I wanted and was the cheapest. I figured I was happy with my previous TN so I would be happy with this TN too and it appears that I was correct. If this one has the same specs as the Acer there is no reason to go with the more expensive one. The picture and build quality on the Acer can't be $100 better than the Dell.


----------



## b4thman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *killeraxemannic*
> 
> Ok guys my monitor comes tomorrow. I have been trying to read through the tread
> I just got mine too and I agree 26 brightness is way too dark. I set mine around 50 and it's perfect for my needs. Mine was new but it is also close to perfect. No dead pixels or any discoloration.


The point is weather you want a good black or not. In my case I use 0% brigtness for windows normal use, and raise to 10% for gaming (sometimes 20%, it depends on the game and the hour of the day). Anything above 20% make black too gray in my opinion. I have test with 2 different monitors and it is just the same level of brightness, so my monitor is not in worse than others.

Theres is something curious about this panel, because at 0% brightness I can distinguish every dark gray in the usual callibration test patterns you can find on the internet..., something that does not happen with other monitors. The only difference is that raising brighness makes black = gray (and of course light colors more eyestrain).

Even in games I have to usually lower the gamma A LOT when showing the picture tests (the tipical that tell you to adjust the brigtness to the point that you have to see one of the two images and not see the other). And again, my monitor is well callibrated, I can distinguish in every color test those colors close to black and white, and I feel confortable with the feeling when normally using it.

I think maybe the high brighness by default of this monitor has something to do with Nvidia 3D Vision and the ideosincraly of this tech panel, because that Nvidia 3d tech needs a lot of brightness to compensate the darkening of the Nvidia 3d glasses. I even would have wanted to be able to lower the backlight of the panel below 0% brightness (you can get something similar if you use ULMB), because some circunstances demand the most perfect black you can have. I do not use ULMB because the pain of moving from g-sync to ulmb (is not very well implemented on Nvidia drivers, and you have to press too many OSD buttons on the monitor), and because g-sync + 0%brightness is enough for me. It is a shame this monitor does not have an option to shortcut g-syc <-> ulmb easily only pressing a button on the OSD.


----------



## killeraxemannic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *b4thman*
> 
> The point is weather you want a good black or not. In my case I use 0% brigtness for windows normal use, and raise to 10% for gaming (sometimes 20%, it depends on the game and the hour of the day). Anything above 20% make black too gray in my opinion. I have test with 2 different monitors and it is just the same level of brightness, so my monitor is not in worse than others.
> 
> Theres is something curious about this panel, because at 0% brightness I can distinguish every dark gray in the usual callibration test patterns you can find on the internet..., something that does not happen with other monitors. The only difference is that raising brighness makes black = gray (and of course light colors more eyestrain).
> 
> Even in games I have to usually lower the gamma A LOT when showing the picture tests (the tipical that tell you to adjust the brigtness to the point that you have to see one of the two images and not see the other). And again, my monitor is well callibrated, I can distinguish in every color test those colors close to black and white, and I feel confortable with the feeling when normally using it.
> 
> I think maybe the high brighness by default of this monitor has something to do with Nvidia 3D Vision and the ideosincraly of this tech panel, because that Nvidia 3d tech needs a lot of brightness to compensate the darkening of the Nvidia 3d glasses. I even would have wanted to be able to lower the backlight of the panel below 0% brightness (you can get something similar if you use ULMB), because some circunstances demand the most perfect black you can have. I do not use ULMB because the pain of moving from g-sync to ulmb (is not very well implemented on Nvidia drivers, and you have to press too many OSD buttons on the monitor), and because g-sync + 0%brightness is enough for me. It is a shame this monitor does not have an option to shortcut g-syc <-> ulmb easily only pressing a button on the OSD.


I have absolutely no issues with the blacks on my monitor and I am running about 50% brightness right now. This is pretty subjective and completely up to personal taste. Blacks are no better or worse on this monitor than the last one I had.


----------



## b4thman

Black with 0% brightness is darker, and this is not subjective. Another thing is if you prefer shine things. Not my case.


----------



## michaelius

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *b4thman*
> 
> Theres is something curious about this panel, because at 0% brightness I can distinguish every dark gray in the usual callibration test patterns you can find on the internet..., something that does not happen with other monitors. The only difference is that raising brighness makes black = gray (and of course light colors more eyestrain).
> 
> It is a shame this monitor does not have an option to shortcut g-syc <-> ulmb easily only pressing a button on the OSD.


Brightness should have zero effect on the number of colours displayed so it's normal. And yes it also affects black level.

As for fast switching - you can setup monitor to be in ULMB mode by default and the when you switch g-sync mode on in Nvidia control panel it will disable ulmb and switch to g-sync. Then when you disable g-sync in control panel it will switch back to ULMB.

Not perfect since it uses same brightness level for both meaning ULMB is much darker but that's the best it can do.


----------



## Spudinske

I've gotten 2 refurbished from dell outlet and both of them had EXCRUCIATINGLY annoying buzzing whenever brightness was between 0 and ~70. I chalked that up to the refurbished lottery and I returned those and decided to buy a brand new one off amazon. Unfortunately this one still has buzzing, although it is not as loud but it's very noticeable. I noticed that if i turn the brightness up to 71% it goes away and i can lower the brightness back down to 32 before the buzzing starts again, but since i like 43% brightness as long as the monitor doesn't go to sleep or power off the buzz doesn't occur. Once it goes to sleep or powers on it starts buzzing again (so basically whenever I shut down and power up the computer).

Another thing i noticed is that when i have g-sync and 144hz on the buzzing goes away when i reach 50% instead of the ~70 before. also I've tested the buzzing of all three monitors across two separate desktops with a 780, 970, and integrated and all three exhibited buzzing. I even tried plugging them in to my UPS instead of directly to the wall and different rooms and the buzzing still occurred!!! IMO i'm starting to wonder if this buzzing is a feature of this monitor and that everyone who say "they don't notice any buzzing" are actually running their monitors at default brightness (75%) which is why they don't hear any buzzing.

If you say your monitor doesn't buzz can you please make sure by turning your brightness down to 43% and then turning the screen off for 5 seconds and turning it back on? Tell me if you hear buzzing or not. because I'm wondering if i want to get a 4th monitor in hopes of having a non-buzzing monitor or refunding again and trying my luck with a PG278q.


----------



## Malinkadink

I had buzzing as well, i think they all do it at that brightness range.


----------



## b4thman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *michaelius*
> 
> Brightness should have zero effect on the number of colours displayed so it's normal. And yes it also affects black level.
> 
> As for fast switching - you can setup monitor to be in ULMB mode by default and the when you switch g-sync mode on in Nvidia control panel it will disable ulmb and switch to g-sync. Then when you disable g-sync in control panel it will switch back to ULMB.
> 
> Not perfect since it uses same brightness level for both meaning ULMB is much darker but that's the best it can do.


But then you have to switch g-sync mode in nvidia control panel.

I have noticed that Nvidia driver does not manage well this situation, and sometimes the game switch automatically when the specific profile game is set to g-sync, but sometimes don't.

It is not reliable, and not even any information in the monitor (only the brightness difference, if you have set it to be noticeable enough) to know if the switch is made properly, so you end up pressing the OSD button to know what is happening..., and doing so too many times may damage the monitor buttons eventually (and of course it is a bit of bothering).

************************************
I have test with different brightness levels with ULMB/GSYNC and no buzzing apparently.


----------



## Spudinske

.


----------



## Spudinske

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Malinkadink*
> 
> I had buzzing as well, i think they all do it at that brightness range.


Wow, that's pretty bad then
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *b4thman*
> 
> I have test with different brightness levels with ULMB/GSYNC and no buzzing apparently.


What about without?


----------



## b4thman

No buzzing.


----------



## Spudinske

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *b4thman*
> 
> No buzzing.


Dang, am i just unlucky? Anyone else?


----------



## Nukemaster

Switching power supplies tend to have some noise(under certain load conditions).

I know my old Syncmaster 245t has been buzzing for 8 years and is still working.

If you are luck it is outside of your hearing range, but unfortunately it is not always.


----------



## wizardbro

No buzzing or coilwhine on this monitor.

Kinda offtopic, but a samsung monitor I have has coilwhine kinda noise when its led power indicator light comes on, which is very strange. You can set the led to be off when the monitor is turned on anyway, so it's not an issue, but when it pulses on and off at standby I get pulsing coil whine all night


----------



## IgnotumCL

Hi guys, I'm new here. I've display issues with this 2 white points. They are visible only in white background color. When I play any games they disappear. Any idea?


----------



## IgnotumCL

Sorry for double post, but I can't edit http://i.imgur.com/Rau4CUi.jpg


----------



## Iching

No, stuff does not turn yellow on any of the TN panels - that is why it is a refurb.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IgnotumCL*
> 
> Sorry for double post, but I can't edit http://i.imgur.com/Rau4CUi.jpg


No, it won't. Return it for a replacement.


----------



## IgnotumCL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Iching*
> 
> No, stuff does not turn yellow on any of the TN panels - that is why it is a refurb.
> No, it won't. Return it for a replacement.


I will, but why they disappear when I play? inclusive in my wallpaper I cant' see them. As I say, only in white color.


----------



## 1337Pilot

I've ordered grade B S2714DG monitor on 4th of June, got it 5th of June. Outside box seemed a bit damaged, inside contents all newly sealed and the screen seemed like it was never touched.

I connected the monitor via DP, first impressions instantly I was amazed since it has been first time since 2011 I upgraded monitor and old one is obviously dated and only 60hz. I noticed right away that the screen is way too bright for my liking but I figured I'll just get used to it.

Anyways, the problem.

After a day or two I started seeing issues, which were probably there before but I just failed to notice them as I was just amazed at difference from old monitor. First of, the screen has weirdly blurry text, I couldn't fix it with cleartype or anything, but that's least of my worries...at the same time it is really annoying. Second of all, the screen is making subtle horizontal lines (you can almost see sort of a refresh rate lines, but my hz is set to 144 and I changed to lower, didn't seem to help) and has a slight backlight flicker it seems, mostly noticeable on the top of the screen but it's throughout I am certain and it's in general hard to capture or see if the screen is bright. While this all happens on desktop, enabling G-SYNC and being in game it seems like it gets worse as I play on, if there are many explosions nearby or if I go at fast speed in a vehicle etc. HDMI connection however is flawless and nothing flickers, so where do you think the problem is at? I doubt it could be just a bad DP cable or driver issue since everything is up to date. Appreciate any help.

Here is a video of the backlight flicker, not entirely sure how to describe it since it doesn't exactly flicker but you know what I mean when you see this.






PS. I captured it with screen being upside down, as honestly the camera doesn't pick up the flicker when it's standing normally...well at least the camera I got.


----------



## VOST3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IgnotumCL*
> 
> I will, but why they disappear when I play? inclusive in my wallpaper I cant' see them. As I say, only in white color.


Have you manually calibrated the screen? My Dell was messed up color and brightness wise until some guy posted his calibration settings and also links to various color-correct profiles.

Give it a shot before you write the monitor off.

I have mine for about 4 months 0 issues so far and the pic is beautiful. *knocks on wood*


----------



## cooler2442

I ended up getting this monitor for about $320 from Dell's outlet and it seems to have arrived perfect, can't find any dead pixels or ghosting issues. But I have an IPS Korean monitor next to it and I'm starting to have second thoughts on getting an IPS monitor instead. I ordered two of the Acer XB270HU's from acer recertified but both came garbage and I had to return both which is why I bought this dell.

Should I just suck it up and keep the Dell or return and try my hand at the Acer lottery again?


----------



## b4thman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IgnotumCL*
> 
> Hi guys, I'm new here. I've display issues with this 2 white points. They are visible only in white background color. When I play any games they disappear. Any idea?


I changed my 1st monitor just because only one dead pixel, but located in the center. Now I have another monitor with another dead pixel, but located 2 cm to the left corner.
I could have lived perfectly with the previous pixel, as it was not bothering unless you try to find and look at it. This monitor is 2K, and one dead pixel is really a small issue.


----------



## VOST3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cooler2442*
> 
> Should I just suck it up and keep the Dell or return and try my hand at the Acer lottery again?


It all depends , i wanted to give the IPS a go , i studied forums about ips and the ones with 144 hz gsync. PURE overpriced garbage, sure there were fully functional specimens but on few forums people complained about the all known issues (yellow backlight, dead pixels, dust under the AG coat , bleeds etc). I decided i don't want to loose my nerves sending monitors back and forth and decided to get the Dell , for my it was a very good decision. I calibrated it and went ham on games. My jaw was open wide when i tried 144 FPS in games with 0 panel problems.

It all comes down if you wanna "gamble" and send faulty monitors back and invest your nerves and time into it...


----------



## TonyDeez

For those of who have recently purchased a refurb monitor. Can you view your Warranty status? It can't even find mine through the various methods that Dell allows for:

http://www.dell.com/support/Assets-Online/us/en/19/#/find-and-add-products


----------



## TheMiracle

My S2716DG arrived yesterday. Really amazing monitor.
The only problem is that it came with one dark pixel (pink over a white background). I contacted dell and they told me that I need 6 pixels like this to return the monitor.








I can barely see it, but I just wanted to have a perfect monitor. Anyway, I can leave with it.


----------



## TheGlow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheMiracle*
> 
> My S2716DG arrived yesterday. Really amazing monitor.
> The only problem is that it came with one dark pixel (pink over a white background). I contacted dell and they told me that I need 6 pixels like this to return the monitor.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can barely see it, but I just wanted to have a perfect monitor. Anyway, I can leave with it.


I'm not sure but you might be able to swap it with the vendor. I had an Acer I returned but it had 3 dead pixels and a backlight prob where an area was dark for a whole day.


----------



## TheMiracle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheGlow*
> 
> I'm not sure but you might be able to swap it with the vendor. I had an Acer I returned but it had 3 dead pixels and a backlight prob where an area was dark for a whole day.


I bought it directly from Dell. And it is actually written on Dell's return policy that it is needed 6 bad pixels to have a return.
But I dont care, I cant even see the pixel, only if I look for it.

And the monitor has no backlight leak at all, not even a slight amount. So I will keep it!!


----------



## HeaD87

I've read about pixel inversion and visible vertical lines at this monitor on other boards, but these reports are about 5 month old. Has this Dell still these problems?


----------



## TheMiracle

What is the calibration people are using in Nvidia control panel???

Atm I am only using the OSD calibration by TFT Central: 26/75 - R97/G99/B96


----------



## Malinkadink

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HeaD87*
> 
> I've read about pixel inversion and visible vertical lines at this monitor on other boards, but these reports are about 5 month old. Has this Dell still these problems?


Yes, there have been no confirmed revisions to address these issues. The monitor uses a fairly aggressive overdrive setting that cannot be reduced and this causes fairly obvious inverse ghosting, in particular black text/objects on white backgrounds. I found it very distracting back when i tried the monitor out.


----------



## MR-e

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheMiracle*
> 
> My S2716DG arrived yesterday. Really amazing monitor.
> The only problem is that it came with one dark pixel (pink over a white background). I contacted dell and they told me that I need 6 pixels like this to return the monitor.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can barely see it, but I just wanted to have a perfect monitor. Anyway, I can leave with it.


I had the same, I went at it with Chat support then emailed them again. Dell replaced my monitor and the second one is every bit as good as the first, except no dead pixels this time. If you're within 30 days, you can alternatively just return it and get a refund. Then buy again.


----------



## HeaD87

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Malinkadink*
> 
> Yes, there have been no confirmed revisions to address these issues. The monitor uses a fairly aggressive overdrive setting that cannot be reduced and this causes fairly obvious inverse ghosting, in particular black text/objects on white backgrounds. I found it very distracting back when i tried the monitor out.


So this monitor has still these problems? That's not good







I have thinked about to get this monitor as an alternative for my BenQ XL2730Z, which i send back due to strong BLB issues with three of them.

Has every Dell S2716DG this problem?


----------



## TheMiracle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sexpot*
> 
> I had the same, I went at it with Chat support then emailed them again. Dell replaced my monitor and the second one is every bit as good as the first, except no dead pixels this time. *If you're within 30 days, you can alternatively just return it and get a refund. Then buy again*.


That's a good option, but I live in brazil and if I buy a new one now it would arrive to me only at the end of August. And seriously, I cant go back to my old 60hrz TV.


----------



## mdbsat

I just got this monitor last week. ZERO issues, no dead pixel or any other flaws...so far. I am pleased, this is my first TN panel with 144Hz. I do like the colors better on my old IPS but I am sure I will get used to the washed out colors soon. The 144Hz is making my overwatch experience much nicer.


----------



## b4thman

I use Nvidia Control Panel to reduce color saturation to 30% to make it more real and less washed colors.


----------



## mdbsat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *b4thman*
> 
> I use Nvidia Control Panel to reduce color saturation to 30% to make it more real and less washed colors.


Thanks, I will give this a try later. I am using the ICC profile from tftcentral but have not made any changes in the NVIDIA control panel. I do miss the color from my old IPS monitor but will probably end up keeping this monitor.


----------



## Ysbzqu6572

Hey guys

Anybody had or is having similar issue with G-Sync ?
In certain games/menus following is happening, weird horizontal lines flickering
As example in this video at Dragon's Dogma startup.. no matter whether g-sync is set to fullscreen or windowed/fullscreen.. when G-Sync is disabled it does not do this.





Once it does it once in game, it continues doing this also on desktop..


----------



## Chargeit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *H4wk*
> 
> Hey guys
> 
> Anybody had or is having similar issue with G-Sync ?
> In certain games/menus following is happening, weird horizontal lines flickering
> As example in this video at Dragon's Dogma startup.. no matter whether g-sync is set to fullscreen or windowed/fullscreen.. when G-Sync is disabled it does not do this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Once it does it once in game, it continues doing this also on desktop..


Try a different DP cable.


----------



## Ysbzqu6572

Unfortunately I do not have second DP cable on hand :/ guess I will try RMA
EDIT:

Seems this is related to MSI afterburner.. with it turned off it does not do this so far..


----------



## Chargeit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *H4wk*
> 
> Unfortunately I do not have second DP cable on hand :/ guess I will try RMA


Might want to get one. Seems like a lot of effort to RMA a screen because of a bad or low quality DP cable.


----------



## PowerK

Does this monitor include DP cable out of the box?


----------



## MR-e

Yes, it comes with one DP cable.


----------



## Ysbzqu6572

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *H4wk*
> 
> Unfortunately I do not have second DP cable on hand :/ guess I will try RMA
> EDIT:
> 
> Seems this is related to MSI afterburner.. with it turned off it does not do this so far..


Well, after some testing, it is not related to afterburner..
Once I enable G-Sync and start Dragon's Dogma it starts doing this weird stuff again (Also in other games menus, but not in all of them...)
I have ordered new DP cable which should be here tomorrow so will see whether that is the problem..

EDIT: This seems to be problem of drivers, many users report the same problem: https://forums.geforce.com/default/topic/939358/geforce-1000-series/gtx-1080-flickering-issue/


----------



## mdbsat

Hello all. I have had this monitor for a about a week and will probably keep it. Would anyone be willing to post their settings for both Nvidia control panel and the monitor itself?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Ysbzqu6572

I do not use anything in nvidia control panel.. just tftcentral settings/profile


----------



## Naked Snake

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *H4wk*
> 
> I do not use anything in nvidia control panel.. just tftcentral settings/profile


 yellow.zip 8k .zip file


I'm using that ICC profile from a a user from this same thread, digital vibrance on my nvidia control panel at 60%, 26% brightness and 75 contrast on the monitor itself via OSD.


----------



## Malinkadink

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Naked Snake*
> 
> yellow.zip 8k .zip file
> 
> 
> I'm using that ICC profile from a a user from this same thread, digital vibrance on my nvidia control panel at 60%, 26% brightness and 75 contrast on the monitor itself via OSD.


You know that when you use the nvidia settings your icc profile gets disabled right?


----------



## Naked Snake

I didn't know that!! Once I get home I will disable the digital vibrance and see what happens. Thanks for the input!!!


----------



## b4thman

I think Digital vibrance has nothing to do with icc profile, just only saturate/desaturate the 3 RGB colors that ICC uses. So if your ICC has reduced blue color, then if you modify digital vibrance still blue color is lower than green and red.

Something different happens if you use brighness, contrast and gamma..., that should overwirite ICC, of course. Or maybe not and just modify the parameters taking the icc settings as the base.


----------



## poinguan

Do you guys think tftcentral settings+icc profile is too bright for long term reading? I have a fluorescent light 10' above my head. My eyes are burning. Is there a night mode for this forum?
Do modern games (DOOM) bypass icc?


----------



## Nukemaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *poinguan*
> 
> Do you guys think tftcentral settings+icc profile is too bright for long term reading? I have a fluorescent light 10' above my head. My eyes are burning. Is there a night mode for this forum?
> Do modern games (DOOM) bypass icc?


Brightness may be personal preference.

Yes, many games to bypass color profiles. Playing in windowed full screen/ fake full screen or boarderless window may help reduce this issue with some games. Color Profile Keeper or Color Sustainer are 3rd party tools that can try to enforce color profiles too.

2 external links to those programs.
http://goebish.free.fr/cpk/
http://www.guru3d.com/files-details/color-sustainer-download.html


----------



## poinguan

How do know if G-sync is working? In Doom, I have V-Sync off. In the NV control Panel, I have enable G-sync. In the game, I do notice framerates as high as 200fps. Isn't it suppose to be 144fps max? The monitor OSD did show G-sync mode.


----------



## Ysbzqu6572

G-sync version 2 allows higher fps AFAIK


----------



## poinguan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *H4wk*
> 
> G-sync version 2 allows higher fps AFAIK


You're saying 200fps is possible on a 144hz panel?


----------



## Nukemaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *poinguan*
> 
> You're saying 200fps is possible on a 144hz panel?


I would guess it just tosses any that are not fully able to be displayed. I think Nvidia released a feature similar to this on the new 10xx cards.


----------



## poinguan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nukemaster*
> 
> Yes, many games to bypass color profiles. Playing in windowed full screen/ fake full screen or boarderless window may help reduce this issue with some games. Color Profile Keeper or Color Sustainer are 3rd party tools that can try to enforce color profiles too.
> 
> 2 external links to those programs.
> http://goebish.free.fr/cpk/
> http://www.guru3d.com/files-details/color-sustainer-download.html


Do I need to disable/remove the icc profile in Windows Display Properties before using these apps?


----------



## poinguan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *b4thman*
> 
> The point is weather you want a good black or not. In my case I use 0% brigtness for windows normal use, and raise to 10% for gaming (sometimes 20%, it depends on the game and the hour of the day). Anything above 20% make black too gray in my opinion. I have test with 2 different monitors and it is just the same level of brightness, so my monitor is not in worse than others.
> 
> Theres is something curious about this panel, because at 0% brightness I can distinguish every dark gray in the usual callibration test patterns you can find on the internet..., something that does not happen with other monitors. The only difference is that raising brighness makes black = gray (and of course light colors more eyestrain).
> 
> Even in games I have to usually lower the gamma A LOT when showing the picture tests (the tipical that tell you to adjust the brigtness to the point that you have to see one of the two images and not see the other). And again, my monitor is well callibrated, I can distinguish in every color test those colors close to black and white, and I feel confortable with the feeling when normally using it.


Hi.
What's your monitor brightness/contrast/color settings? any icc applied?
I do crave for deep black. Should I use ULMB and forget about G-Sync to improve the black?


----------



## Nukemaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *poinguan*
> 
> Do I need to disable/remove the icc profile in Windows Display Properties before using these apps?


These programs will override windows own profiles in most cases.

On one system i never removed the Windows profile and it loads on startup and then the 3rd party software takes over.


----------



## b4thman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *poinguan*
> 
> Hi.
> What's your monitor brightness/contrast/color settings? any icc applied?
> I do crave for deep black. Should I use ULMB and forget about G-Sync to improve the black?


I downloaded profiles from https://pcmonitors.info/reviews/dell-s2716dg/

I toggle very often the two icc profiles, one for reading (lower blue) and the other for gaming.

And, as suggested in that site I set colors in the OSD monitoir as follows (maybe some minor changes can be made depending on the monitor unit):
R=100 %
G=98 %
B= 98 %

And, as I said in previous post, digital vibrance (Nvidia Control Panel) reduced to 30% to get rid of cartoon exagerated colors. But you may prefer saturated colors.

The main concern for me is not to adjust colors, but to get a better black, and that is why I lower brightness to 0%. Not only better black, but more natural picture, no eye strain, and also (less important) less power consumption. But this is my preferences, maybe you prefer very vivid colors and very vivid white.


----------



## poinguan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nukemaster*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *poinguan*
> 
> You're saying 200fps is possible on a 144hz panel?
> 
> 
> 
> I would guess it just tosses any that are not fully able to be displayed. I think Nvidia released a feature similar to this on the new 10xx cards.
Click to expand...

I have GTX1070 powering my S2716DG. In Doom, when staring at a blank wall, I can get 200fps.


----------



## Nukemaster

If you do not get page tearing it is tossing frames that can not be fully displayed.

The windows desktop manager(With aero on Windows Vista/7 and all the time on 8/8.1/10) does the same thing when playing games in Windowed mode or fake full screen/boarderless window/maximized window mode.

poinguan, Can you check your control panel, You should have a feature that can do that(no page tear and low input delay compared to vsync) even in full screen games on any monitor. They are calling it Fast Sync.


----------



## poinguan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *b4thman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *poinguan*
> 
> Hi.
> What's your monitor brightness/contrast/color settings? any icc applied?
> I do crave for deep black. Should I use ULMB and forget about G-Sync to improve the black?
> 
> 
> 
> I downloaded profiles from https://pcmonitors.info/reviews/dell-s2716dg/
> 
> I toggle very often the two icc profiles, one for reading (lower blue) and the other for gaming.
> 
> And, as suggested in that site I set colors in the OSD monitoir as follows (maybe some minor changes can be made depending on the monitor unit):
> R=100 %
> G=98 %
> B= 98 %
> 
> And, as I said in previous post, digital vibrance (Nvidia Control Panel) reduced to 30% to get rid of cartoon exagerated colors. But you may prefer saturated colors.
> 
> The main concern for me is not to adjust colors, but to get a better black, and that is why I lower brightness to 0%. Not only better black, but more natural picture, no eye strain, and also (less important) less power consumption. But this is my preferences, maybe you prefer very vivid colors and very vivid white.
Click to expand...

Thanks. I tried the LBL ... wow so yellow.


----------



## poinguan

Noticed a weird bug every time I exit DOOM: The screen will flicker with vertical lines when I scroll a webpage. It will be normal after a pc restart. This bug didn't occur on my previous Dell 2209WA monitor. Is this a G-Sync issue?

The same issue as reported in geforce forum: https://forums.geforce.com/default/topic/939358/geforce-1000-series/gtx-1080-flickering-issue/1/

Update: Bug fixed with driver 368.69. Yay.


----------



## k155

I've upgraded to the Dell S2716DG from an old 1080p 60hz IPS monitor. The gaming features are wonderful, but the colors are a tad more muted, the text isn't as crisp, and the picture quality just doesn't pop like it does on IPS.

I would never recommend buying this monitor for the MSRP of $800 because it just isn't competitive at that price, but what about the sale price of $500 or less that it's often available from on Best Buy, Newegg, Amazon etc. (It's $480 on best buy right now)? The cheapest G-SYNC 1440p 144hz ips display is the Acer Predator XB271HU, which at $730 is 35-40% more expensive. Is the slightly better picture quality really worth the $250 markup, especially since Acer's panels are reputed to have even more rampant quality control issues than Dell's? If you're a gamer who also does color-sensitive work like photo or graphics editing then you don't have a choice, but the rest of us have to weigh the benefits of having an IPS display versus having an extra $250 in our pocket.


----------



## b4thman

I paid for mine 500€, and that is a reasonable price in my opinion. This monitor is not perfect, but it has many things that may be usefull for some people (I am one of them). Specially if you like playing smooth (g-sync) without a super powerfull graphic card, of course to play using 120hz/144hz (but a lot of monitors have that feature today's), and if you like to play in 3D using Nvidia 3D Vision glasses (I am one of the lovers of this tech). The resolution is perfect for this size, and if you do not have power to run 2K games you can play lowering the resolution because it scales down perfecty.

So, for me, it is a great product, even though the image can be improved (specially the colors) and even though it is a TN panel with low view angles (anyway, I use it always looking in front). I would buy this monitor again in the same price without thinking it twice, I can not see any other monitor giving me all these features together. The aesthetic is also good enough for my taste, very discrect and elegant.

Of course it can be improved, but I think becaming monitors are not going to support 3D Vision, as no ISP does (at least for the moment), so I am pretty sure this is going to be my loved monitor for years, until the hopely arrival of OLED tech to the monitor jungle, and I hope with 3D support.


----------



## FattysGoneWild

Just ordered mine from Best Buy on sale at $479.99 Currently using a Dell U2415. Finally going 1440p with my new GTX 1080 installed. If anyone is interested in my ICC profile. It will be calibrated 2.2 gamma, 120cm brightness, D65 colors. I will be using ColorMunki Display. That is what I used with my current monitor. Happy to post the ICC profile for the new monitor if wanted or requested when I get it.

Should Gsync be automatically detected when plugging in the monitor? Or do you have to uninstall and reinstall drivers again?


----------



## k155

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FattysGoneWild*
> 
> Just ordered mine from Best Buy on sale at $479.99 Currently using a Dell U2415. Finally going 1440p with my new GTX 1080 installed. If anyone is interested in my ICC profile. It will be calibrated 2.2 gamma, 120cm brightness, D65 colors. I will be using ColorMunki Display. That is what I used with my current monitor. Happy to post the ICC profile for the new monitor if wanted or requested when I get it.
> 
> Should Gsync be automatically detected when plugging in the monitor? Or do you have to uninstall and reinstall drivers again?


You don't have to do anything with drivers, just check the g-sync box in Nvidia control panel and you're good to go.

The tftcentral ICC profile seems to be popular, but the colors are a tad too dark for me. I tried tinkering with gamma and luminance in nvidia control panel, but still couldn't get anything worthwhile. As of now, my only modification is 95/99/97 to make the colors a bit cooler. Would be interesting to see what you come up with using a high-end solution like ColorMunki.


----------



## poinguan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *b4thman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *poinguan*
> 
> Hi.
> What's your monitor brightness/contrast/color settings? any icc applied?
> I do crave for deep black. Should I use ULMB and forget about G-Sync to improve the black?
> 
> 
> 
> I downloaded profiles from https://pcmonitors.info/reviews/dell-s2716dg/
> 
> I toggle very often the two icc profiles, one for reading (lower blue) and the other for gaming.
> 
> And, as suggested in that site I set colors in the OSD monitoir as follows (maybe some minor changes can be made depending on the monitor unit):
> R=100 %
> G=98 %
> B= 98 %
> 
> And, as I said in previous post, digital vibrance (Nvidia Control Panel) reduced to 30% to get rid of cartoon exagerated colors. But you may prefer saturated colors.
> 
> The main concern for me is not to adjust colors, but to get a better black, and that is why I lower brightness to 0%. Not only better black, but more natural picture, no eye strain, and also (less important) less power consumption. But this is my preferences, maybe you prefer very vivid colors and very vivid white.
Click to expand...

What's your contrast? I've read the pcmonitors.info review. It mentioned nothing about the contrast setting. Default is 75.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *b4thman*
> 
> I manage to improve the image of my monitor lowering brightness to ZERO, and after that make the Windows callibration basically to adjust gamma. What I use now (it is night) is:
> 
> Brightness: 0%
> Contrast: 65%
> Mode: normal/g-sync mode
> Color: warm


Contrast 65?


----------



## mdbsat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FattysGoneWild*
> 
> Just ordered mine from Best Buy on sale at $479.99 Currently using a Dell U2415. Finally going 1440p with my new GTX 1080 installed. If anyone is interested in my ICC profile. It will be calibrated 2.2 gamma, 120cm brightness, D65 colors. I will be using ColorMunki Display. That is what I used with my current monitor. Happy to post the ICC profile for the new monitor if wanted or requested when I get it.
> 
> Should Gsync be automatically detected when plugging in the monitor? Or do you have to uninstall and reinstall drivers again?


I would love your ICC profile! I am currently using the one I got from the TFT site but would like to try someone else's profile.

I have had this monitor for a little over 2 weeks and love gaming on it. I have never had a monitor over 60Hz before so this is a treat. The only gripe for me if I had one is the muted colors compared to my old IPS monitor.


----------



## b4thman

You read very old posts. I use 75 contrast.


----------



## IMI4tth3w

Just thought i would share this here. I am currently using this monitor and am making the journey into the PLP domain. There was a post made earlier asking about PLP, and got me thinking about it again. Previously i had looked into doing this with my 40" 4k, but with my new Dell 27" 1440p daily driver, i wanted to see if this could still be done and on as small a budget as possible.

I have found all the necessary hardware required to do PLP with the Dell 27" monitor *for $100-150*! I have documented the details here but i will quote the detail below
Quote:


> Well you got me curious and i went back to do some more research. I ended up finding this model number LTN154AT07 for a 15.4" 1440x900 panel. Picked up two used ones for ~$20 each and then two control boards for ~$25 each and then two power supplies for ~$7 each. I'll put it down more logically.
> 
> *Parts list for 27" 1440p PLP Portrait Monitors:*
> 
> *Monitor*: Search ebay for LTN154AT07 or B154PW02 (15.4" 1440x900 ~110dpi which is almost the 108dpi of 27" 1440p. I found two used ones i felt comfortable with for ~$20. Brand new replacements are about ~$50 each)
> 
> *Controller*: Search ebay for R.RM5251 LCD Controller (one of the better priced controllers i could find that has DVI digital input. cheaper ones can be found that are only VGA. Must verify with seller which monitor you are using and check for compatibility)
> 
> *Power Supply*: 12V 4A (i believe the plug to be 5.5x2.5mm but i could not find on the controller page. but i'm about 90% sure it is. the best priced ones i found were on amazon. i suggest searching for whatever is better priced for you)
> 
> *Total: $100-$150*
> 
> These three things are really all that you need, and as you can see can be had for very cheap if you do you searching.
> 
> I also ordered some 3M foam double stick tape to attach everything to the panel. I'm not exactly sure how i will do the mounting, but i have two desk mount monitor arms at my disposal which i will attempt to mount the monitors to.
> 
> Here is a picture and corresponding link where i found information about the monitor and controller to use
> https://hardforum.com/threads/15-1440-resolution.1690187/#post-1038710563
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully the colors won't be too far off. But it will certainly be interesting to see how it turns out.
> 
> (my fiance thinks i have a monitor addiction. So far the monitor collection includes 2x dell 27" 1440p 144Hz gsync monitors, one for each of us as a main, a 27" 1440p korean overclockable monitor, a korean 40" 4k monitor, a 24" 1080p 144Hz 1ms, 27" 1080p 60Hz, 24" 1080p 60Hz, 21.5" 1080p 60Hz. After these two mini monitors for PLP all i will be missing is a 21:9 ultrawide LOL although i did get a 29" 21:9 for my mom to use at work. okay useless info ending here..)


I will update here once all the parts arrive and i get it all hooked up.


----------



## TheGlow

I just ordered this monitor from Newegg and expect it tomorrow. I never gave much thought to monitors and would get whatever was on sale 100-150 and call it a day.
My eyes would hurt at night unless I put a light on. I never mess with settings typically once i remove from the box.
Since Ive done research I lowered my brightness from 50 to 20/30 and seems fine.
I want to get the most out of this Dell so how can I find out more about ICC profiles? I saw how and where to apply in windows.
Side note, I plan to get a gtx 1070 but currently on an amd r9 380. I dont believe Radeon drivers have that much flexibility compared to Nvidias.
The additional settings seems to only have Hue, Saturation, Brightness and Contrast.


----------



## FattysGoneWild

So here we go. Received unit a few hours ago and got it all set up. Knock on wood. I believe I received a Jesus unit and I hope it stays that way. No stuck or dead pixels, no buzzing, hdcp compliant and a very recent build. Revision A03 built in May 2016. Once setup and calibrated. I fired up The Witcher 3 and my jaw hit the floor. Stunning, glorious etc etc. Wow just WOW! Gsync is absolutely amazing and worth every penny.

Smooth as butter. Coming from my previous Dell U2415 IPS panel. I can certainly notice color shift. I can deal with it though. Its really not that bad and all about how you sit or look up etc. I certainly will not miss the IPS glow. Blacks are blacks. Its nice. Out of the box. The gamma was horrendous. No surprise here and well documented. After calibration. Comparing the results and seeing the before and after.

It was a dramatic difference. I cant stress that enough. Its very close to my IPS monitor now. TN has come a longggggggg way. WOW! To say how pleased I am with this beauty is a understatement! Calibration was done by Colormunki Display. I would only suggest using my profile if you have a A03 version panel. A01 and A02 could be really different. I am not sure. You are still free to try it out if you like regardless of version!

Targets

2.2 gamma, D65, 120cm brightness

Calibration was done using factory defaults myself. But, all you need to do is *adjust brightness and load the ICC profile.* Factory brightness was blazing at a whopping 298cm!

Results

Brightness 21 which put it at 118cm. 22 brightness put it at 121cm. Leave contrast alone at factory level. Its fine and does not need adjustment.

ICC profile attached. Follow this article to activate it with in Windows. https://pcmonitors.info/articles/using-icc-profiles-in-windows/

http://www.filedropper.com/dells2716dgd65_1 ICC profile

**EDIT** post updated

ICC profile updated with new brightness numbers as well. Initially when first getting it and calibrating. I had lights on in my room. It was picking slightly more light. Factory reading went from initially 304cm to 298cm now with all lights off. Which in turn changed the brightness levels very slightly when re calibrating.


----------



## FattysGoneWild

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheGlow*
> 
> I just ordered this monitor from Newegg and expect it tomorrow. I never gave much thought to monitors and would get whatever was on sale 100-150 and call it a day.
> My eyes would hurt at night unless I put a light on. I never mess with settings typically once i remove from the box.
> Since Ive done research I lowered my brightness from 50 to 20/30 and seems fine.
> I want to get the most out of this Dell so how can I find out more about ICC profiles? I saw how and where to apply in windows.
> Side note, I plan to get a gtx 1070 but currently on an amd r9 380. I dont believe Radeon drivers have that much flexibility compared to Nvidias.
> The additional settings seems to only have Hue, Saturation, Brightness and Contrast.


Newegg is handing out old stock that has issues. Not HDCP compliant and heavy screen coating. If you get a A01 which more then likely you will. Don't even open it and send it back. It will say what version on the side of the box.


----------



## JTHMfreak

THinkiNg of picking one of these up in about six weeks, although it will have a "r" at the end of the model identification.
Any tips or complaints for a possible future owner?
I'm coming from a samsung t240hd, which has served me well for almost ten years now, and still going strong to this day.


----------



## poinguan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FattysGoneWild*
> 
> So here we go. Received unit a few hours ago and got it all set up. Knock on wood. I believe I received a Jesus unit and I hope it stays that way. No stuck or dead pixels, no buzzing, hdcp compliant and a very recent build. Revision A03 built in May 2016. Once setup and calibrated. I fired up The Witcher 3 and my jaw hit the floor. Stunning, glorious etc etc. Wow just WOW! Gsync is absolutely amazing and worth every penny.
> 
> Smooth as butter. Coming from my previous Dell U2415 IPS panel. I can certainly notice color shift. I can deal with it though. Its really not that bad and all about how you sit or look up etc. I certainly will not miss the IPS glow. Blacks are blacks. Its nice. Out of the box. The gamma was horrendous. No surprise here and well documented. After calibration. Comparing the results and seeing the before and after.
> 
> It was a dramatic difference. I cant stress that enough. Its very close to my IPS monitor now. TN has come a longggggggg way. WOW! To say how pleased I am with this beauty is a understatement! Calibration was done by Colormunki Display. I would only suggest using my profile if you have a A03 version panel. A01 and A02 could be really different. I am not sure. You are still free to try it out if you like regardless of version!
> 
> Targets
> 
> 2.2 gamma, D65, 120cm brightness
> 
> Calibration done using factory defaults. Put those on first. Factory brightness was blazing at a whopping 304cm!
> 
> Results
> 
> Brightness 21 which put it at 121cm. 20 brightness put it at 117cm. Leave contrast alone at factory level. Its fine and does not need adjustment.
> 
> ICC profile attached. Follow this article to activate it with in Windows. https://pcmonitors.info/articles/using-icc-profiles-in-windows/
> 
> http://www.filedropper.com/dells2716dgd65 ICC profile


Thank you. I'm having rev A03 too. What's your Color profile (set in OSD)? Standard/Warm/Custom RGB?
EDIT:
Ooopps..checked mine again. It's rev A02.


----------



## FattysGoneWild

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *poinguan*
> 
> Thank you. I'm having rev A03 too. What's your Color profile (set in OSD)? Standard/Warm/Custom RGB?


Standard. I will update my post for more clarity. If you change that. It will throw the whole profile off and be completely wrong.


----------



## FattysGoneWild

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JTHMfreak*
> 
> THinkiNg of picking one of these up in about six weeks, although it will have a "r" at the end of the model identification.
> Any tips or complaints for a possible future owner?
> I'm coming from a samsung t240hd, which has served me well for almost ten years now, and still going strong to this day.


Mine had a "R" at the end as well. Purchased from Best Buy. The one thing reviewers have repeat. Gamma gamma and more gamma. Its so far off. It is criminally unacceptable and shame on Dell for not addressing this. Once properly calibrated. Its a very fine looking display for a TN panel. Also disable deep sleep in the monitor settings. Other then that. You should be fine.


----------



## JTHMfreak

Well, it looks like this will be my next monitor, very soon. The cost for the specs seems within reason.


----------



## poinguan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FattysGoneWild*
> 
> The one thing reviewers have repeat. Gamma gamma and more gamma. Its so far off. It is criminally unacceptable and shame on Dell for not addressing this. Once properly calibrated. Its a very fine looking display for a TN panel. Also disable deep sleep in the monitor settings. Other then that. You should be fine.


It's a sad fact that gamma is normally off on most TN gaming monitors. Manufacturers seem not to bother with it unless it's an IPS screen.


----------



## TheGlow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FattysGoneWild*
> 
> Newegg is handing out old stock that has issues. Not HDCP compliant and heavy screen coating. If you get a A01 which more then likely you will. Don't even open it and send it back. It will say what version on the side of the box.


Ungh. Rain on my parade again. I had a feeling it was older stock but wasn't sure how much they have. They often say out of stock and get more so I was hoping it was the same batch.
I'll take a look and see. Prob is I only had enough funds through them otherwise I would have tried on the bestbuy -r version. Hdcp I might be fine without but screen coating is affected too?
Edit: My wife just signed for it and confirmed its A01. Is the HDCP issue a guaranteed A01 issue, or is it an issue so far only only attributed to some A01s?
I already had to play a return game with an Acer TN XB270HU so I'm not fond of the idea of mailing back. And due to funds, can only utilize Newegg.
I was debating how frowned upon to pick one up at Bestbuy and put the A01 in and return it. I used to work there and thats only scratching the service of stuff I saw go down.


----------



## JTHMfreak

Is this a01 issue really that big? I don't want to buy a new monitor and be plagued with multiple rma issues until getting the right one


----------



## TheGlow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JTHMfreak*
> 
> Is this a01 issue really that big? I don't want to buy a new monitor and be plagued with multiple rma issues until getting the right one




__
https://www.reddit.com/r/4pe7wn/dell_s2716dg_users_please_check_in/d51v3ol
From what I can tell A01 doesnt support HDCP. That may or may not be important. For me, I dont think it will be an issue but i was always hdcp compliant so I dont know.
Otherwise Im hearing the newer ones have a lighter coating so the color quality is better.
I thought it was bad with the IPS lottery and I settled to go TN for less headache. And it seems I find the one big TN issue.


----------



## FattysGoneWild

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheGlow*
> 
> Ungh. Rain on my parade again. I had a feeling it was older stock but wasn't sure how much they have. They often say out of stock and get more so I was hoping it was the same batch.
> I'll take a look and see. Prob is I only had enough funds through them otherwise I would have tried on the bestbuy -r version. Hdcp I might be fine without but screen coating is affected too?
> Edit: My wife just signed for it and confirmed its A01. Is the HDCP issue a guaranteed A01 issue, or is it an issue so far only only attributed to some A01s?
> I already had to play a return game with an Acer TN XB270HU so I'm not fond of the idea of mailing back. And due to funds, can only utilize Newegg.
> I was debating how frowned upon to pick one up at Bestbuy and put the A01 in and return it. I used to work there and thats only scratching the service of stuff I saw go down.


The coating is thick. Don't settle for it. It will effect colors. If HDCP is a big thing for you. It seems like its the A01 October 2015 builds are not HDCP compliant. November 2015 on up are. I just read a user report their A01 is compliant. Morally what you want to do. Honestly. I think its pretty messed up and some poor soul would be very sad. Karma. Remember that! Tis up to you though. Personally I would go with A02 or above only. I did know even know or hear about an A03 version.

It must have fixed even more issues possibly? Like I said mine is pretty fresh. May 2016. Best Buy obviously got some recent fresh stock in. Even though Best Buy sent what they sent. If they had sent me A01 period. It would have went right back unopened. I was not going to settle for that version. Especially being an almost $500 dollar monitor. No way in hell! Sorry to hear you are stuck dealing with Newegg. I think they are being shady though and unloading old stock.


----------



## FattysGoneWild

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *poinguan*
> 
> It's a sad fact that gamma is normally off on most TN gaming monitors. Manufacturers seem not to bother with it unless it's an IPS screen.


I kinda new that. But this. Its beyond unacceptable. I would even go as far to say. If you don't have the calibration tools to fix the horrific gamma out of the box. Don't even bother buying it. Dell should even go one step further. Fix it or at least attempt to make it look reasonable through a firmware update. Maybe I am being to hard and IPS snobbish. Since my other monitor is a Dell U2415 IPS. At the same time. Once calibrated. It can rival my other IPS monitor and come very very close color wise.


----------



## TheGlow

I bit the bullet and opened to check it out.
Cyberlink's HDCP fails, surprise. I checked Netflix and Amazon prime video and they both seemed to work.
At least for 1 minute. I dont know if its a feature that checks periodically and will kick me.
So if that works, I guess not too bad.
I was able to pick 144Hz straight away. The Acer tn xb270hu I had for a week had 120Hz as the max so I thought it was a video card limitation.
I applied the tftcentral icc and settings and to me, this doesn't seem to bad.
I'll proceed with the pixel check next. After that, and tonight when AC and fans are off, I'll give a listen for that coil whine.
If none of that is present, I must just take the hit on this as I don't feel like dealing with the stress.
My pops is supposed to give me some funds for my bday. If that happens this weekend, Sat/Sun and BestBuy still has it, then I may give it a whirl and run in, but I wont try and move mountains over it.

Unrelated but holy hell Excel 2013 has some lag. I went to test the 144Hz smoothness and excel windows have an insane mouse lag. And if you rotate the mouse in small circles, its much slower than your hand, and it queues up the commands. Once I release left click it goes fast forward and looks like a crackhead on meth with 1 minute left to get to a free crack giveaway.


----------



## FattysGoneWild

Nvidia control panel will tell you about HDCP. Just click on the status. It will tell you if it supports HDCP or not.


----------



## Nukemaster

I think some screens may have to re-detect on if they are turned off or go to sleep.

I have noticed this with TV's in the past. I have never seen a re-detect over DVI(or at least never noticed it), but have on HDMI and DisplayPort.

While I do not see a screen redetect over DVI, my 650ti does show my DVI screen as non HDCP complaint after being off for a while.

I would find it hard to see any screen without HDCP(outside of VGA in that is)


----------



## Anoxy

I just bought an Asus PG279Q, and my panel seems perfect. No glaring QC issues that I can detect.

However, it costed me an arm and a leg ($900 here in Japan), but I'm extremely happy with my first foray into high refresh rate monitors, and I will never go back to 60Hz.

BUUTT, there's a deal here on Amazon.jp where I can get this Dell for about $590. That's $310 cheaper. Is it worth it to return the Asus and save my money on this monitor? Will I be happy, as someone who has used IPS panels for the last 8 years?


----------



## TheGlow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FattysGoneWild*
> 
> Nvidia control panel will tell you about HDCP. Just click on the status. It will tell you if it supports HDCP or not.


Im currently on an AMD so nvidia panel isnt an option. I could haul it into my daughters room and check on her pc, I have a gtx660 in there.
Minor issue but is the power button any better on the newer models? I had dig my fingernail into it to power this on.
If it wasnt so expensive I would probably look into modding it for something more practical.


----------



## FattysGoneWild

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anoxy*
> 
> I just bought an Asus PG279Q, and my panel seems perfect. No glaring QC issues that I can detect.
> 
> However, it costed me an arm and a leg ($900 here in Japan), but I'm extremely happy with my first foray into high refresh rate monitors, and I will never go back to 60Hz.
> 
> BUUTT, there's a deal here on Amazon.jp where I can get this Dell for about $590. That's $310 cheaper. Is it worth it to return the Asus and save my money on this monitor? Will I be happy, as someone who has used IPS panels for the last 8 years?


Totally depends. If you know what you are getting into. You should be pleased along with an extra $310 bucks in your pocket. I myself have used IPS for many years. Its all I buy or use. If you can afford it. Hold onto the Asus until the Dell gets there. Try it and see if its worth saving $310 bucks.


----------



## poinguan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FattysGoneWild*
> 
> Brightness 21 which put it at 121cm. 20 brightness put it at 117cm.


Quote from tftcentral rev A00 panel review & pcmonitors.info (unknown panel rev) review:
OSD Brightness 20 = Luminance (cd/m2) 97.85 (tftcentral) // 94 (pcmonitors)

It seems the newer revision is so much brighter

My room is kinda dim. 120cd/m2 will be too bright for my eyes. If you wanna target 100cd/m2, what's the OSD brightness?


----------



## FattysGoneWild

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *poinguan*
> 
> Quote from tftcentral rev A00 panel review & pcmonitors.info (unknown panel rev) review:
> OSD Brightness 20 = Luminance (cd/m2) 97.85 (tftcentral) // 94 (pcmonitors)
> 
> It seems the newer revision is so much brighter
> 
> My room is kinda dim. 120cd/m2 will be too bright for my eyes. If you wanna target 100cd/m2, what's the OSD brightness?


I am revising and updating my previous post with numbers and ICC profile. As I was re calibrating. I checked 100cm for you. You are looking at 16 brightness for 100cm.


----------



## poinguan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FattysGoneWild*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *poinguan*
> 
> Quote from tftcentral rev A00 panel review & pcmonitors.info (unknown panel rev) review:
> OSD Brightness 20 = Luminance (cd/m2) 97.85 (tftcentral) // 94 (pcmonitors)
> 
> It seems the newer revision is so much brighter
> 
> My room is kinda dim. 120cd/m2 will be too bright for my eyes. If you wanna target 100cd/m2, what's the OSD brightness?
> 
> 
> 
> I am revising and updating my previous post with numbers and ICC profile. As I was re calibrating. I checked 100cm for you. You are looking at 16 brightness for 100cm.
Click to expand...

Thanks.
I've tried your new ICC on my A02 panel. The squares in Lagom black level test appear kinda reddish. I'm now back with pcmonitors.info ICC, which doesn't have such issue. Anyway, this could be panel variations.


----------



## FattysGoneWild

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *poinguan*
> 
> Thanks.
> I've tried your new ICC on my A02 panel. The squares in Lagom black level test appear kinda reddish. I'm now back with pcmonitors.info ICC, which doesn't have such issue. Anyway, this could be panel variations.


You are right about the panel variations most likely. That is why I mentioned possibly using it only if you have a A03 revision. Sorry it did not work out for you.


----------



## Naked Snake

So mine is from October 2015, I guess is panel 01 but is HDCP compilant at least in the NVIDIA control panel, the coating is allright


----------



## FattysGoneWild

Mine has developed a dead pixel. Right in the middle lower a bit to the left. Ugh.







Other then that. Its perfectly fine so far. I am scared to return it and possibly end up with a much worse off replacement. What to do. I double triple checked etc first thing when setting it up. No dead or stuck pixels at all.


----------



## TheGlow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FattysGoneWild*
> 
> Mine has developed a dead pixel. Right in the middle lower a bit to the left. Ugh.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Other then that. Its perfectly fine so far. I am scared to return it and possibly end up with a much worse off replacement. What to do. I double triple checked etc first thing when setting it up. No dead or stuck pixels at all.


Its like D&D, you can't seem to roll 18's in everything.


----------



## FattysGoneWild

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheGlow*
> 
> Its like D&D, you can't seem to roll 18's in everything.


I hear you. I tried dealing with it. Really I did. But, it is highly annoying among light and white backgrounds when using the internet etc. Gaming is fine and not noticeable. BB is sending me another new replacement. If this turkey was way up top or bottom sides. I could deal with it. But, not this one being right in the middle.


----------



## dnezz1

Hi everyone,

Received one of these last week, I must say I'm not sure what I think....

The revision is an A01 from November 2015, so pretty old stock (I think they must have sold slow initially perhaps with certain retailers?) and I must admit I'm not a huge fan of the thick anti-glare (although could live with it if everything else was perfect).

The main issue is like others, I need to lower the gamma to at least 0.7 in the Nvidia control panel to make the panel even comfortable to use (this is with OSD brightness set to 0%!) and this causes what is in my opinion completely abnormal color banding, especially in games with "blue skies". For example, I loaded up the BF4 test range and it was so distracting I would actually say the monitor is almost not fit for purpose.

I'm really in two minds whether to keep it at this stage. the monitor doesn't have a single dead pixel, and no light bleed whatsoever, the black levels are really great in my opinion, and if it wasn't for the banding it would probably be ok.

Are the newer revisions still stuck with the same factory gamma calibration and therefore banding when corrected? i.e would an exchange with Dell direct (so i.e a likely newer revision) be any benefit at all?

I just don't get why monitor companies have to make "gaming" monitors calibrated to be eye-burning bright, especially when correcting it to the sRGB standard causes image problems.


----------



## FattysGoneWild

The gamma is not going to get better unless calibrated using a colorimeter. As I mentioned earlier and its well documented in reviews. The gamma is horrific out of the box and completely unacceptable. But, it can be fixed and once calibrated. It is fine. While still not perfect because of the shift and how you sit. Which is from the nature of the technology being a TN. Its still more then acceptable. I am able to say this because I have 2 other Dell IPS monitors that are highly regarded and rated very high.

Dell U2412M and U2415 the successor to that model.


----------



## PowerK

Received S2716DG from Dell last Friday. However, power button seems to be faulty.
I can't turn it off. :-(


----------



## TheGlow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dnezz1*
> 
> Hi everyone,
> 
> Received one of these last week, I must say I'm not sure what I think....
> 
> The revision is an A01 from November 2015, so pretty old stock (I think they must have sold slow initially perhaps with certain retailers?) and I must admit I'm not a huge fan of the thick anti-glare (although could live with it if everything else was perfect).
> 
> The main issue is like others, I need to lower the gamma to at least 0.7 in the Nvidia control panel to make the panel even comfortable to use (this is with OSD brightness set to 0%!) and this causes what is in my opinion completely abnormal color banding, especially in games with "blue skies". For example, I loaded up the BF4 test range and it was so distracting I would actually say the monitor is almost not fit for purpose.
> 
> I'm really in two minds whether to keep it at this stage. the monitor doesn't have a single dead pixel, and no light bleed whatsoever, the black levels are really great in my opinion, and if it wasn't for the banding it would probably be ok.
> 
> Are the newer revisions still stuck with the same factory gamma calibration and therefore banding when corrected? i.e would an exchange with Dell direct (so i.e a likely newer revision) be any benefit at all?
> 
> I just don't get why monitor companies have to make "gaming" monitors calibrated to be eye-burning bright, especially when correcting it to the sRGB standard causes image problems.


I was following a thread on dells own forums and even the rep there said A01 should be returned. Thats rough.
http://en.community.dell.com/support-forums/peripherals/f/3529/t/19985290


----------



## FattysGoneWild

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PowerK*
> 
> Received S2716DG from Dell last Friday. However, power button seems to be faulty.
> I can't turn it off. :-(


You sure? The positioning of the power button is really horrible and hard to press. Its tricky.


----------



## PowerK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FattysGoneWild*
> 
> You sure? The positioning of the power button is really horrible and hard to press. Its tricky.


How tricky can a power button be? Heh.
I'm pretty sure. The power button is located near the lower right hand corner, right ? No matter how hard I press it, it just doesn't work. (Other OSD related buttons works fine). If my PC is turned off, the monitor goes into stand by mode. However, I can't turn the monitor off manually using the power button.







Defective power button, it seems.


----------



## FattysGoneWild

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PowerK*
> 
> How tricky can a power button be? Heh.
> I'm pretty sure. The power button is located near the lower right hand corner, right ? No matter how hard I press it, it just doesn't work. (Other OSD related buttons works fine). If my PC is turned off, the monitor goes into stand by mode. However, I can't turn the monitor off manually using the power button.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Defective power button, it seems.


Because its one of the worst power buttons I have ever used. Its so tiny and flat. You have to use a finger nail to use it. Any ways. Sounds like some bad luck.


----------



## LeMW

My current (ancient) monitor supports DDC/CI and as such allows me to adjust screen brightness through a set of spare hotkeys on my keyboard. Does this monitor support DDC/CI and allow brightness control via windows or is it only adjustable through the OSD?


----------



## poinguan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FattysGoneWild*
> 
> Because its one of the worst power buttons I have ever used. Its so tiny and flat. You have to use a finger nail to use it. Any ways. Sounds like some bad luck.


Do you switch off yours? I let mine pulsing (in white).


----------



## FattysGoneWild

I never turn it off. But, it powers on and off just fine when using the button.


----------



## PowerK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FattysGoneWild*
> 
> You sure? The positioning of the power button is really horrible and hard to press. Its tricky.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FattysGoneWild*
> 
> Because its one of the worst power buttons I have ever used. Its so tiny and flat. You have to use a finger nail to use it. Any ways. Sounds like some bad luck.


For the record, it turned out that the fault was on me. The power button worked correctly when I went home and tried after work yesterday. Stupid me.








Yesterday, I contacted Dell (I bought directly from Dell website) and they said they would send me a replacement today. Well... I might as well just get it replaced.
FWIW, the 2716DG I currently have is Revision A03 with May 2016 manufactured date.


----------



## FattysGoneWild

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PowerK*
> 
> For the record, it turned out that the fault was on me. The power button worked correctly when I went home and tried after work yesterday. Stupid me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yesterday, I contacted Dell (I bought directly from Dell website) and they said they would send me a replacement today. Well... I might as well just get it replaced.
> FWIW, the 2716DG I currently have is Revision A03 with May 2016 manufactured date.


If Dell sends you older stock or the exact same version/manufacture date. I would keep what you have. Might end up with a bad one. Never know. I am curious to know what version you end up with Dell directly. Let us know if you don't mind when you get it.


----------



## Malinkadink

Hmmm i had one of these monitors before not sure what revision probably A00 or A01, it had buzzing at certrain brightness, and the overshoot of black text on white backgrounds when scrolling was very distracting. I wonder what exactly the A03 fixed, people are also saying a lighter matte coating? That's actually very surprising if true.


----------



## MR-e

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FattysGoneWild*
> 
> So here we go. Received unit a few hours ago and got it all set up. Knock on wood. I believe I received a Jesus unit and I hope it stays that way. No stuck or dead pixels, no buzzing, hdcp compliant and a very recent build. Revision A03 built in May 2016. Once setup and calibrated. I fired up The Witcher 3 and my jaw hit the floor. Stunning, glorious etc etc. Wow just WOW! Gsync is absolutely amazing and worth every penny.
> 
> Smooth as butter. Coming from my previous Dell U2415 IPS panel. I can certainly notice color shift. I can deal with it though. Its really not that bad and all about how you sit or look up etc. I certainly will not miss the IPS glow. Blacks are blacks. Its nice. Out of the box. The gamma was horrendous. No surprise here and well documented. After calibration. Comparing the results and seeing the before and after.
> 
> It was a dramatic difference. I cant stress that enough. Its very close to my IPS monitor now. TN has come a longggggggg way. WOW! To say how pleased I am with this beauty is a understatement! Calibration was done by Colormunki Display. I would only suggest using my profile if you have a A03 version panel. A01 and A02 could be really different. I am not sure. You are still free to try it out if you like regardless of version!
> 
> Targets
> 
> 2.2 gamma, D65, 120cm brightness
> 
> Calibration done using factory defaults. *RESET to factory defaults first.* All you need to do is adjust brightness and load the ICC profile. Factory brightness was blazing at a whopping 298cm!
> 
> Results
> 
> Brightness 21 which put it at 118cm. 22 brightness put it at 121cm. Leave contrast alone at factory level. Its fine and does not need adjustment.
> 
> ICC profile attached. Follow this article to activate it with in Windows. https://pcmonitors.info/articles/using-icc-profiles-in-windows/
> 
> http://www.filedropper.com/dells2716dgd65_1 ICC profile
> 
> **EDIT** post updated
> 
> ICC profile updated with new brightness numbers as well. Initially when first getting it and calibrating. I had lights on in my room. It was picking slightly more light. Factory reading went from initially 304cm to 298cm now with all lights off. Which in turn changed the brightness levels very slightly when re calibrating.


Hi Fatty,

I just checked my box and it turns out I have an A03 revision. I ordered this 2 months ago from Dell Canada direct and it's an April 2016 build. I haven't looked into ICC profiles and whatnot until now and noticed TFT Central is based on an A00 revision. I'd like to try your calibration. Am I right to do as follows:

Reset factory defaults
Change brightness to 21 or 22
Load the ICC profile
???
Profit

Thanks,
Sexpot


----------



## PowerK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FattysGoneWild*
> 
> If Dell sends you older stock or the exact same version/manufacture date. I would keep what you have. Might end up with a bad one. Never know. I am curious to know what version you end up with Dell directly. Let us know if you don't mind when you get it.


When I talked to Dell support, I said that my current monitor was A03 revision with May 2016 manufactured date. If the replacement is older, it would go straight back. They acknowledged. Let's see. Heh


----------



## FattysGoneWild

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sexpot*
> 
> Hi Fatty,
> 
> I just checked my box and it turns out I have an A03 revision. I ordered this 2 months ago from Dell Canada direct and it's an April 2016 build. I haven't looked into ICC profiles and whatnot until now and noticed TFT Central is based on an A00 revision. I'd like to try your calibration. Am I right to do as follows:
> 
> Reset factory defaults
> Change brightness to 21 or 22
> Load the ICC profile
> ???
> Profit
> 
> Thanks,
> Sexpot


Hi, yes that is correct. The main thing though. Make sure to follow step 6 and 7 https://pcmonitors.info/articles/using-icc-profiles-in-windows/ Many people miss that part. They just load the profile and wonder why noting changed. Once done. Sign out or reboot and the new profile should load up. I just noticed I need to update my post. You don't need to do a factory reset on the monitor. I only do that myself when calibrating. Sorry about that and will edit it.

Hope fully you end up with good results and it will look much better to you.


----------



## MR-e

Thanks Fatty, I got it updated and the colours do look a lot better. It was so bright out of the box that it was hurting my eyes, don't know why it took me this long to look up calibrating. I was hesitant at first due to having to buy one of those tools and having no idea how to work it. But luckily enough, we have awesome people like you in this community


----------



## PowerK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FattysGoneWild*
> 
> Hi, yes that is correct. The main thing though. Make sure to follow step 6 and 7 https://pcmonitors.info/articles/using-icc-profiles-in-windows/ Many people miss that part. They just load the profile and wonder why noting changed. Once done. Sign out or reboot and the new profile should load up. I just noticed I need to update my post. You don't need to do a factory reset on the monitor. I only do that myself when calibrating. Sorry about that and will edit it.
> 
> Hope fully you end up with good results and it will look much better to you.


Thank you for the informative post. I'll try your ICC profile! +Rep


----------



## TheGlow

Ive now had the flicker happen to me in gaming. initially I only saw 30secs or so after waking the monitor.
It pops up pretty much instantly when I move my mouse. Then 20-30 secs later it would go off a split second and come back. No big deal I thought.
Then during a gaming session it did it.
So yes, it looks like the A01 is just trash all the way through.
Im going to see what I can come up with Newegg on replacing. I doubt they have A02/A03 in stock. but will see if I get lucky.


----------



## MastaKing

I have a Revision A02 (DGR model with a manufactured date of March 2016). I was using TFT's ICC profile and I thought things looked good.

I stumbled upon Fatty's profile through google and just applied it.

I registered for the site just to say thank you, this looks amazing.


----------



## Sinddk

But the ICC profile doesnt carry over in all games? So the gamma is still an issue in some games?

Also can some of you s2716dg owners comment on the fact that the new revisions has a ligther coat or not???


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sinddk*
> 
> But the ICC profile doesnt carry over in all games? So the gamma is still an issue in some games?


I believe that's what ReShade TuningPalette is for.


----------



## MastaKing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sinddk*
> 
> But the ICC profile doesnt carry over in all games? So the gamma is still an issue in some games?
> 
> Also can some of you s2716dg owners comment on the fact that the new revisions has a ligther coat or not???


I know that it greatly improved my experience in Rainbow Six (my primary game)

I am very interested to know the difference between A02 and A03 as well.


----------



## FattysGoneWild

My excitement was short lived with this monitor. First one developed a dead pixel right in the middle of the screen. Got another brand new replacement today. Fire it up. Only to be met with a nice smudge underneath the screen. 2 bad ones in a row. I give up and now getting a refund. As awesome as 1440p 144Hz G-Sync is. Its just not worth it for all the QC problems Dell, Acer and Asus have. Especially considering the prices for these monitors. I am back on my trusty Dell U2415 @1920x1200. I am really bummed and upset with Dell. I like the monitor so much. I was willing to go for a 3rd try. But, then I got to thinking and said screw it.

My poor GTX 1080 @1200p


----------



## PowerK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FattysGoneWild*
> 
> My excitement was short lived with this monitor. First one developed a dead pixel right in the middle of the screen. Got another brand new replacement today. Fire it up. Only to be met with a nice smudge underneath the screen. 2 bad ones in a row. I give up and now getting a refund. As awesome as 1440p 144Hz G-Sync is. Its just not worth it for all the QC problems Dell, Acer and Asus have. Especially considering the prices for these monitors. I am back on my trusty Dell U2415 @1920x1200. I am really bummed and upset with Dell. I like the monitor so much. I was willing to go for a 3rd try. But, then I got to thinking and said screw it.
> 
> My poor GTX 1080 @1200p


Hi Fatty. I'm sorry to hear the bad news.
Did you order directly from Dell ? My replacement is A03 with June manufactured date. Just like the one it replaced, the monitor is in perfect condition. No dead pixels, no bleeding.
Perhaps, you can request a refund and place an order directly from Dell requesting the latest revision.
EDIT: Ok. I asked my Dell contact, and she said that if you directly order from Dell, all monitors shipped out are the latest revisions which is A03.


----------



## FattysGoneWild

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PowerK*
> 
> Hi Fatty. I'm sorry to hear the bad news.
> Did you order directly from Dell ? My replacement is A03 with June manufactured date. Just like the one it replaced, the monitor is in perfect condition. No dead pixels, no bleeding.
> Perhaps, you can request a refund and place an order directly from Dell requesting the latest revision.


I ordered from Best Buy.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PowerK*
> 
> Hi Fatty. I'm sorry to hear the bad news.
> Did you order directly from Dell ? My replacement is A03 with June manufactured date. Just like the one it replaced, the monitor is in perfect condition. No dead pixels, no bleeding.
> Perhaps, you can request a refund and place an order directly from Dell requesting the latest revision.
> EDIT: Ok. I asked my Dell contact, and she said that if you directly order from Dell, all monitors shipped out are the latest revisions which is A03.


I might try warranty replacement through Dell. If they can ship me a brand new one and not a refurb. I will go through them.


----------



## FattysGoneWild

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PowerK*
> 
> Hi Fatty. I'm sorry to hear the bad news.
> Did you order directly from Dell ? My replacement is A03 with June manufactured date. Just like the one it replaced, the monitor is in perfect condition. No dead pixels, no bleeding.
> Perhaps, you can request a refund and place an order directly from Dell requesting the latest revision.
> EDIT: Ok. I asked my Dell contact, and she said that if you directly order from Dell, all monitors shipped out are the latest revisions which is A03.


Question on your new replacement. Contacted Dell directly and they are sending me a brand new replacement. When you got the new replacement. Did they send out a whole brand new unit like retail box with all accessories etc? Or did they just send you a monitor by itself?


----------



## MR-e

Hi Fatty, I think it's worth it for you to try to get the perfect monitor. Your ICC profile is night and day for the better when compared to out of box. I can't thank you enough and you've saved my eyes from bleeding









In terms of TN panels go, if you find the right S2716DG, it's a very good monitor once calibrated. I purchased through Dell Canada direct and my first one was almost good, it had one dead pixel in the centre left section of the screen. I emailed support and was sent a new (not refurb) model and it was an A03 revision. This one was spot on, no dead pixel, even backlight and in new condition.


----------



## FattysGoneWild

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sexpot*
> 
> Hi Fatty, I think it's worth it for you to try to get the perfect monitor. Your ICC profile is night and day for the better when compared to out of box. I can't thank you enough and you've saved my eyes from bleeding
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In terms of TN panels go, if you find the right S2716DG, it's a very good monitor once calibrated. I purchased through Dell Canada direct and my first one was almost good, it had one dead pixel in the centre left section of the screen. I emailed support and was sent a new (not refurb) model and it was an A03 revision. This one was spot on, no dead pixel, even backlight and in new condition.


Yeah if the monitor was not this good. I would not be willing to go through with this. I absolutely love it! Its just these minor QC issues Dell have. Ugh. 3rd one's a charm right?!?!?














Maybe you can answer how the new replacement was sent to you? Monitor by itself? Or the whole retail box etc?


----------



## thedogman

So bestbuy isn't selling the latest revision? I can get it from best buy right now for $450, not sure what to do.


----------



## MR-e

go to bestbuy and check the box? It's written outside on a label what revision it is.


----------



## thedogman

The deal only lasts a few more hours and its online. The sku is 5293502, not sure if that helps.


----------



## FattysGoneWild

If its a A03 May 2016 build. Run away. I got 2 bad ones in a row with that build. You can check the revision on the side of the box. I am now working with Dell directly for a brand new replacement. I think BB has a bad batch on their hands. You might luck out though. But, you have been warned just in case.


----------



## thedogman

This sucks, all 1440p 144hz monitors seem to be complete trash. Guess I'll give it a try for $450 and return it if it sucks.


----------



## FattysGoneWild

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thedogman*
> 
> This sucks, all 1440p 144hz monitors seem to be complete trash. Guess I'll give it a try for $450 and return it if it sucks.


Keep us posted? I wish you luck and truly hope for the best you get a good one.


----------



## MR-e

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FattysGoneWild*
> 
> Yeah if the monitor was not this good. I would not be willing to go through with this. I absolutely love it! Its just these minor QC issues Dell have. Ugh. 3rd one's a charm right?!?!?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe you can answer how the new replacement was sent to you? Monitor by itself? Or the whole retail box etc?


My replacement was the whole monitor package as if it was retail. No accessory spared, plastic wrap everything. Sorry for late response.


----------



## thedogman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FattysGoneWild*
> 
> Keep us posted? I wish you luck and truly hope for the best you get a good one.


Will do. Am planning on getting a 1080 so I need a 1440p 144hz, this is my only choice. I'm not paying 600 or 800 for an asus or acer if their qc is terrible. Even if I need to get a replacement its a good deal for $450.


----------



## FattysGoneWild

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sexpot*
> 
> My replacement was the whole monitor package as if it was retail. No accessory spared, plastic wrap everything. Sorry for late response.


No problem. Interesting. When they assured me it would be brand new. I must have made sure 5-6 times I could not drive home or stress the point enough. Since I would then be locked in with Dell and could no longer get a refund through Best Buy. They mentioned I might just get the monitor by itself and be able to reuse the other stuff.

They better not be trying to pull a fast one on me. End up sending me a refurb. I even said I would prefer and like a all new boxed up direct replacement. The rep. apparently noted that as well. I was told it would be brand new coming from Dell.com directly. I am putting my trust into them.

Also when I provided the Best Buy invoice for proof of purchase. They could clearly see it was ordered on the 9th. I am well with in the 30 day replacement policy for a brand new unit. If its any thing else. I am going to blow a gasket. Literally!!!!!!!


----------



## MR-e

^good luck my dude, you'll definitely be blessed with good karma with the work you put in for the community


----------



## TheGlow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FattysGoneWild*
> 
> No problem. Interesting. When they assured me it would be brand new. I must have made sure 5-6 times I could not drive home or stress the point enough. Since I would then be locked in with Dell and could no longer get a refund through Best Buy. They mentioned I might just get the monitor by itself and be able to reuse the other stuff.
> 
> They better not be trying to pull a fast one on me. End up sending me a refurb. I even said I would prefer and like a all new boxed up direct replacement. The rep. apparently noted that as well. I was told it would be brand new coming from Dell.com directly. I am putting my trust into them.
> 
> Also when I provided the Best Buy invoice for proof of purchase. They could clearly see it was ordered on the 9th. I am well with in the 30 day replacement policy for a brand new unit. If its any thing else. I am going to blow a gasket. Literally!!!!!!!


Fiend, and I thought I was going too far. I see you posting in my thread on Dell's site.
So you did online chat first then you called them up? I still have mine connected and in use. I havent been on it in last 2 days but my wife assured me when she was on a website it did 5-6 flickers in under a minute.

So other then whining about HDCP support and a darker screen, its definitely got some issues.


----------



## FattysGoneWild

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheGlow*
> 
> Fiend, and I thought I was going too far. I see you posting in my thread on Dell's site.
> So you did online chat first then you called them up? I still have mine connected and in use. I havent been on it in last 2 days but my wife assured me when she was on a website it did 5-6 flickers in under a minute.
> 
> So other then whining about HDCP support and a darker screen, its definitely got some issues.


Hey! Yup that is me. Any ways. I called them up first and got no where. I was told to deal with Best Buy. On a whim. I figured I had nothing else to lose and went through chat. I explained on the Dell forum what happened. But, with you. It should be much easier. Since you have the monitor hooked up. They just insist on running the stupid diagnostic test first. I wish you the best. I would highly advise going through chat instead of calling. They wont help any ways when calling. Its very hard to understand them and you must remain extremely patient. The accents are heavy.


----------



## TheGlow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FattysGoneWild*
> 
> Hey! Yup that is me. Any ways. I called them up first and got no where. I was told to deal with Best Buy. On a whim. I figured I had nothing else to lose and went through chat. I explained on the Dell forum what happened. But, with you. It should be much easier. Since you have the monitor hooked up. They just insist on running the stupid diagnostic test first. I wish you the best. I would highly advise going through chat instead of calling. They wont help any ways when calling. Its very hard to understand them and you must remain extremely patient. The accents are heavy.


Yea, the joys of outsourcing. Our company outsourced tier1 helpdesk to England and oddly I get many complaints people dont understand them.


----------



## FattysGoneWild

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheGlow*
> 
> Yea, the joys of outsourcing. Our company outsourced tier1 helpdesk to England and oddly I get many complaints people dont understand them.


Let me know how it goes. Very curious how Dell handles this for you.


----------



## Malinkadink

Anyone with an A03 revision mind testing something? Do a google search and hold middle click and scroll up and down the page to see how the overdrive behaves. Based on the review done by tftcentral there is quite a bit of overshoot with transitions on white/lighter colors. I'm wondering if they've tuned the overdrive a bit on the newer revision to help alleviate that issue. If they did then my only gripe would be its matte coating, but rumors suggest its a bit less aggressive on the newer revision too.


----------



## FattysGoneWild

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Malinkadink*
> 
> Anyone with an A03 revision mind testing something? Do a google search and hold middle click and scroll up and down the page to see how the overdrive behaves. Based on the review done by tftcentral there is quite a bit of overshoot with transitions on white/lighter colors. I'm wondering if they've tuned the overdrive a bit on the newer revision to help alleviate that issue. If they did then my only gripe would be its matte coating, but rumors suggest its a bit less aggressive on the newer revision too.


Nope. Zero improvements in that regard. I had 2 different A03's and that effect was very obvious. I could see how some people could not deal with it and send it right back for that reason. It was extremely noticeable. Matter of fact. I first noticed it right away on the forums here. It shows very clearly on this website.

The coating has been addressed. It was completely a non issue to me. I did not even notice it. So, its on extremely light.


----------



## Malinkadink

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FattysGoneWild*
> 
> Nope. Zero improvements in that regard. I had 2 different A03's and that effect was very obvious. I could see how some people could not deal with it and send it right back for that reason. It was extremely noticeable. Matter of fact. I first noticed it right away on the forums here. It shows very clearly on this website.
> 
> The coating has been addressed. It was completely a non issue to me. I did not even notice it. So, its on extremely light.


Hmmm guess i'll be avoiding it then. I recently swapped a VG248QE panel into my XB240H since i cracked that one, but before doing so i managed to take its matte coating off so now im rocking a glossy gsync monitor. Its only 24" 1080p of course, but it looks gorgeous glossy, and no nasty overshoot artifacts.


----------



## PowerK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FattysGoneWild*
> 
> Question on your new replacement. Contacted Dell directly and they are sending me a brand new replacement. When you got the new replacement. Did they send out a whole brand new unit like retail box with all accessories etc? Or did they just send you a monitor by itself?


Sorry for the late reply. Been away. The replacement was a brand new sealed box with everything including cables, etc.


----------



## TheGlow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FattysGoneWild*
> 
> Let me know how it goes. Very curious how Dell handles this for you.


I didnt get around to it on Friday and turns out they were closed Sat and Sunday.
So trying now and feels like pulling teeth. 2 mins to say hello, and then 2 more to say thank you. They must be juggling 5+ windows.
But they insisted I do the self test which was turn off pc and monitor, disconnect cables from pc then power on monitor, and something it shouldnt say Powersave.
Everything I did, instant power save. So they said they could call or i go back into chat as I suggested me turning off my PC would stop the chat.
now the site says theyre backed up.
Regardless I mentioned no diagnostics will remedy A01 and HDCP compliance, so I'm going through the motions and see what gives.

Edit: So i reconnected to same agent and confirmed it only ever went to power save mode. Also doing one last diag of the colors I did notice a smudge. like the size of a pencil eraser/small finger. Not a smudge as it was clearly brighter there. So i think they classified it as dead pixels even though not so much as. So I provided my receipt as they said the information I provided didnt match. then updated the info and said theyre shipping a replacement out. So as long as that pans out, then so far so good.


----------



## FattysGoneWild

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheGlow*
> 
> I didnt get around to it on Friday and turns out they were closed Sat and Sunday.
> So trying now and feels like pulling teeth. 2 mins to say hello, and then 2 more to say thank you. They must be juggling 5+ windows.
> But they insisted I do the self test which was turn off pc and monitor, disconnect cables from pc then power on monitor, and something it shouldnt say Powersave.
> Everything I did, instant power save. So they said they could call or i go back into chat as I suggested me turning off my PC would stop the chat.
> now the site says theyre backed up.
> Regardless I mentioned no diagnostics will remedy A01 and HDCP compliance, so I'm going through the motions and see what gives.
> 
> Edit: So i reconnected to same agent and confirmed it only ever went to power save mode. Also doing one last diag of the colors I did notice a smudge. like the size of a pencil eraser/small finger. Not a smudge as it was clearly brighter there. So i think they classified it as dead pixels even though not so much as. So I provided my receipt as they said the information I provided didnt match. then updated the info and said theyre shipping a replacement out. So as long as that pans out, then so far so good.


I contacted chat today on status. Basically I was told 1-2 business days for a update through email. They are waiting for another department to review and verify my invoice I provided from Best Buy. I guess making sure all numbers match etc. I should be hearing something by tomorrow or Wednesday at the latest. Since Friday and today has now been 2 business days. Now I did want to mention this. Just in case you run into a problem.

When going through all of this process from the start. When the rep. went to look up the model on Dell.com They could not find it. The "R" at the end of the model was throwing them off. They thought it was a refurbished unit from Best Buy. I corrected them real fast and said no way. I bought this thing brand new on sale from them and I believe the R stands for Retail. Not refurb. So, they promised me a new one. If they are blowing smoke at me and try to pull a fast one once I receive it.

And it ends up being a refurb. I will be beyond pissed. Because I even explained to them. I am trusting what they told me and they guaranteed me a new unit. Since I would not be able to make a return through Best Buy and get my money back. I am locked in with Dell now.


----------



## Sinddk

Can someone please confirm/deny that the coating is ligther on the newer revisions????


----------



## k155

A quick update: I ended up returning mine because, even after every calibration I could think of including Nvidia's digital vibrance and custom profiles, I just couldn't stand the fact that it still looks markedly worse than my 5 year old, no-name, weathered and beaten IPS display. But if you've never had an IPS panel before and/or don't prioritize visual quality as highly as I do, then the Dell offers amazing value for the price and I recommend it.

As for me, I'll either have to shell out about $250-300 more on an Acer XB271 or make my next GPU upgrade AMD and opt for a cheaper Freesync monitor.


----------



## Malinkadink

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *k155*
> 
> A quick update: I ended up returning mine because, even after every calibration I could think of including Nvidia's digital vibrance and custom profiles, I just couldn't stand the fact that it still looks markedly worse than my 5 year old, no-name, weathered and beaten IPS display. But if you've never had an IPS panel before and/or don't prioritize visual quality as highly as I do, then the Dell offers amazing value for the price and I recommend it.
> 
> As for me, I'll either have to shell out about $250-300 more on an Acer XB271 or make my next GPU upgrade AMD and opt for a cheaper Freesync monitor.


It would have been a fine monitor if it used a very light matte coating or was just glossy/semi gloss as well as having a better overdrive implementation that didnt produce obvious overshoot. I dont have the monitor anymore either as i wasn't happy with those problems, but i recently fixed by XB240H by replacing its cracked panel with one i took out of a VG248QE. Before replacing it i took the matte film off and on first boot up i was very happy with the results.

I bet if i put the Dell side by side with this monitor now the Dell would lose horribly in clarity and image quality because of how much better glossy makes things look. The only thing better on the dell would be its 1440p resolution. I will say its been a little painful going from an XB321HK down to a small 1080p monitor, but i've already mostly adjusted. My next real upgrade will have to be a 40" 4k 120hz with gsync/freesync and preferably a VA panel if OLED is out of the question, as i cannot stand IPS glow. Theres already a monitor that comes close to what i'm looking for but its only 60hz and i'd really rather avoid that lower refresh rate. I know it's going to be hard to run 120fps 4k, but it won't be the case for long as we already have single gpu solutions that can comfortably run 4k 60fps on high settings.


----------



## TheGlow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FattysGoneWild*
> 
> I contacted chat today on status. Basically I was told 1-2 business days for a update through email. They are waiting for another department to review and verify my invoice I provided from Best Buy. I guess making sure all numbers match etc. I should be hearing something by tomorrow or Wednesday at the latest. Since Friday and today has now been 2 business days. Now I did want to mention this. Just in case you run into a problem.
> 
> When going through all of this process from the start. When the rep. went to look up the model on Dell.com They could not find it. The "R" at the end of the model was throwing them off. They thought it was a refurbished unit from Best Buy. I corrected them real fast and said no way. I bought this thing brand new on sale from them and I believe the R stands for Retail. Not refurb. So, they promised me a new one. If they are blowing smoke at me and try to pull a fast one once I receive it.
> 
> And it ends up being a refurb. I will be beyond pissed. Because I even explained to them. I am trusting what they told me and they guaranteed me a new unit. Since I would not be able to make a return through Best Buy and get my money back. I am locked in with Dell now.


Yea, this tech told me a new one would be shipped out, 1-2 business days.
Afterwards I realized I wasnt asked for credit card info so not sure if theyd send a new one first as no guarantee Ill send the old one back.
Now a day in no update to the status. Now you mention 1-2 days for an update, not even the product.


----------



## FattysGoneWild

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheGlow*
> 
> Yea, this tech told me a new one would be shipped out, 1-2 business days.
> Afterwards I realized I wasnt asked for credit card info so not sure if theyd send a new one first as no guarantee Ill send the old one back.
> Now a day in no update to the status. Now you mention 1-2 days for an update, not even the product.


The warranty comes with an advanced replacement guarantee. They will never ask for a credit card and ship the replacement first. Once received. They provide a shipping label included with in the replacement and you put the bad one back in the same box. Then send it out. You can check for updates here as well. http://www.dell.com/support/incidents-online/us/en/19/SrSearch

Mine all says open and in progress still. Seems like a slow process to be honest. Upon the rep. verifying all information. I think it should be shipped on the next day or following day at the latest. This is day 3 going on 4 just to get it "approved" from the next department on up in the chain.

I am not saying you will. But, if you choose not to send it back and keep it. They will note it and never honor a Dell monitor warranty for you again most likely. They definitely want the bad one back and trusting you will send it back. But, I know some shady people out there probably don't. I could see eventually Dell changing the policy because of that one of these days.


----------



## ReaperXGr

Hello

I am thinking of buying the dell,but I am currently using a full hd lg ips monitor (ips277l).

My main concern is about the colours,as I am used to the ips and unfortunately all ips gsync monitors have problems.

So will I get used to it?Is it ok after calibration in comparison to an ips panel?


----------



## k155

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ReaperXGr*
> 
> Hello
> 
> I am thinking of buying the dell,but I am currently using a full hd lg ips monitor (ips277l).
> 
> My main concern is about the colours,as I am used to the ips and unfortunately all ips gsync monitors have problems.
> 
> So will I get used to it?Is it ok after calibration in comparison to an ips panel?


I am fairly certain that you will notice a difference, but only you can be the judge of whether the difference is decisive. All i can say is that I tried every calibration I could think of, and it still looked washed out in comparison to my old IPS. What's your budget? If you're willing to spend $200-250 more, I would recommend the XB271 or XB2710; if you lose the quality control lottery, you can always RMA it until you get an acceptable model.

PS. if you do opt for the Dell, make sure to crank Nvidia Digital Vibrance up to 65-70%.


----------



## FattysGoneWild

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *k155*
> 
> I am fairly certain that you will notice a difference, but only you can be the judge of whether the difference is decisive. *All i can say is that I tried every calibration I could think of, and it still looked washed out in comparison to my old IPS.* What's your budget? If you're willing to spend $200-250 more, I would recommend the XB271 or XB2710; if you lose the quality control lottery, you can always RMA it until you get an acceptable model.
> 
> PS. if you do opt for the Dell, make sure to crank Nvidia Digital Vibrance up to 65-70%.


I have noticed you saying this a couple times. I must call you out on it though respectfully. Did you happen to use a actual tool or borrow one to calibrate with? Because what you are saying is not really true. I can tell you this 100%. I myself have a Dell U2415 IPS. It is the direct successor to the legendary U2412M. Which I own that as well btw. I could compare easily all 3. The S2716DG was no slouch at all. It came very close to matching the quality and I found it very acceptable. Now if I did not have a tool for calibration. I say pass on the S2716DG. It is horrific out of the box and unacceptable by Dell standards. But, this is apparently common with TN's.

They don't care about calibration like their IPS offerings. No amount of tweaking and using other peoples profiles will fix it. At best. It MIGHT get you in the ball park and you possibly might see some improvement. But, you need an actual tool. I remember when I got my U2415. Its calibrated from the factory by Dell and they even provided a sheet showing the numbers and graph. While it was very close. It needed a bit more of improvement and I was able to fix that using a hardware/software calibration tool.


----------



## FattysGoneWild

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ReaperXGr*
> 
> Hello
> 
> I am thinking of buying the dell,but I am currently using a full hd lg ips monitor (ips277l).
> 
> My main concern is about the colours,as I am used to the ips and unfortunately all ips gsync monitors have problems.
> 
> So will I get used to it?Is it ok after calibration in comparison to an ips panel?


Its acceptable with a true calibration. Not using other peoples profiles or tweaking by the eye. You will see shifting depending on how you sit looking up and down straight at it. For get viewing off to the sides. Horrific. Cant be avoided with a TN. Its always there. Rather you find that acceptable. You have to judge. The one thing I did not miss was IPS glow. Well known. Looking at blacks was great again with the TN. They both have pros and cons.


----------



## k155

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FattysGoneWild*
> 
> I have noticed you saying this a couple times. I must call you out on it though respectfully. Did you happen to use a actual tool or borrow one to calibrate with? Because what you are saying is not really true. I can tell you this 100%. I myself have a Dell U2415 IPS. It is the direct successor to the legendary U2412M. Which I own that as well btw. I could compare easily all 3. The S2716DG was no slouch at all. It came very close to matching the quality and I found it very acceptable. Now if I did not have a tool for calibration. I say pass on the S2716DG. It is horrific out of the box and unacceptable by Dell standards. But, this is apparently common with TN's.
> 
> They don't care about calibration like their IPS offerings. No amount of tweaking and using other peoples profiles will fix it. At best. It MIGHT get you in the ball park and you possibly might see some improvement. But, you need an actual tool. I remember when I got my U2415. Its calibrated from the factory by Dell and they even provided a sheet showing the numbers and graph. While it was very close. It needed a bit more of improvement and I was able to fix that using a hardware/software calibration tool.


The problem is not that it's uncalibrated out of the box- as you point out, most TN's are- but that the Gamma at 2.0 is below average even by TN standards and can't really be fixed even with professional calibration tools. I first read this in a Digitaltrends review but ordered the Dell anyway hoping that they were wrong; in my experience, they weren't.

http://www.digitaltrends.com/monitor-reviews/dell-s2716dg-review/


----------



## FattysGoneWild

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *k155*
> 
> The problem is not that it's uncalibrated out of the box- as you point out, most TN's are- but that the Gamma at 2.0 is below average even by TN standards and can't really be fixed even with professional calibration tools. I first read this in a Digitaltrends review but ordered the Dell anyway hoping that they were wrong; in my experience, they weren't.
> 
> http://www.digitaltrends.com/monitor-reviews/dell-s2716dg-review/


I have seen it before. Read many reviews etc. I personally think they are being to hard on it and asking to much for a TN once calibrated. They have every right to beat it up all to hell out of the box. It deserves it and not acceptable at all. BUT. This is a gaming monitor first and foremost. If you have the tools. I say give it a chance. Most likely they will be pleased. Its a shame you could not compare and have the tools to do it. I think it could have changed your mind how you think about this.

I myself was quite pleased with the results. And I am a IPS snob that only buys Dell. I look at TN for what it is. The limits it has and what it can do as a whole. I know what to expect I guess you could say. If I want true color accuracy for photo work etc. IPS all the way and I have my other Dell's for that. But, just for joy. Using the net and gaming. I don't have a issue with the S2716DG once properly calibrated.


----------



## k155

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FattysGoneWild*
> 
> I have seen it before. Read many reviews etc. I personally think they are being to hard on it and asking to much for a TN once calibrated. They have every right to beat it up all to hell out of the box. It deserves it and not acceptable at all. BUT. This is a gaming monitor first and foremost. If you have the tools. I say give it a chance. Most likely they will be pleased. Its a shame you could not compare and have the tools to do it. I think it could have changed your mind how you think about this.
> 
> I myself was quite pleased with the results. And I am a IPS snob that only buys Dell. I look at TN for what it is. The limits it has and what it can do as a whole. I know what to expect I guess you could say.


You mean tools like colormunki or something similar? I would love to, but they're quite expensive. I agree that the technology is amazing for the price--$450 for a G-Sync, 1440p, 144hz, 1ms, panel is a steal-- but that slightly washed out look was driving me crazy and nothing I tried made it go away, including using TFTcentral's custom profile which they created using professional calibration tools. I do think that the Gamma issue has tragically bottlenecked an otherwise great product, but that's not to say that no one should buy it; I realize that not everyone is as obsessed with picture quality as me and that some people wouldn't care about this issue whatsoever.


----------



## FattysGoneWild

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *k155*
> 
> You mean tools like colormunki or something similar? I would love to, but they're quite expensive. I agree that the technology is amazing for the price--$450 for a G-Sync, 1440p, 144hz, 1ms, panel is a steal-- but that slightly washed out look was driving me crazy and nothing I tried made it go away, including using TFTcentral's custom profile which they created using professional calibration tools. I do think that the Gamma issue has tragically bottlenecked an otherwise great product, but that's not to say that no one should buy it; I realize that not everyone is as obsessed with picture quality as me and that some people wouldn't care about this issue whatsoever.


Indeed any decent calibration tool would work good. I used Colormunki Display personally. I always thought they was a waste and people are absolutely nuts paying that price for one of those. Until I seen the results. I was floored at the differences. It always shows you a before and after results. It seems pricey. But, totally worth it over time. Its not a 1 and done deal. Brightness and color shift happens over time. I calibrate all 3 monitors once a month. I totally hear what you are saying and they are certainly valid points. No argument here.


----------



## TheGlow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FattysGoneWild*
> 
> The warranty comes with an advanced replacement guarantee. They will never ask for a credit card and ship the replacement first. Once received. They provide a shipping label included with in the replacement and you put the bad one back in the same box. Then send it out. You can check for updates here as well. http://www.dell.com/support/incidents-online/us/en/19/SrSearch
> 
> Mine all says open and in progress still. Seems like a slow process to be honest. Upon the rep. verifying all information. I think it should be shipped on the next day or following day at the latest. This is day 3 going on 4 just to get it "approved" from the next department on up in the chain.
> 
> I am not saying you will. But, if you choose not to send it back and keep it. They will note it and never honor a Dell monitor warranty for you again most likely. They definitely want the bad one back and trusting you will send it back. But, I know some shady people out there probably don't. I could see eventually Dell changing the policy because of that one of these days.


Ok I wasnt sure about their policy. I will return as I wanted to experience Dell's supposedly good customer service.
As of now I just received an email asking to give them proof of purchase. Ya know, the same thing I provided in the chat. Oh well, pdfs and jpgs ahoy.


----------



## FattysGoneWild

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheGlow*
> 
> Ok I wasnt sure about their policy. I will return as I wanted to experience Dell's supposedly good customer service.
> As of now I just received an email asking to give them proof of purchase. Ya know, the same thing I provided in the chat. Oh well, pdfs and jpgs ahoy.


Not going to be happy if they ask me for proof of invoice once again. Especially now this is going on for 3 business. Not including the weekend that just passed. My patience is starting to run thin.


----------



## iRUSH

I'm contemplating snagging this open box Dell for $424 at my local MC and a 1070.

Any reason why this monitor should be avoided?


----------



## supirio

Hey, I just received this monitor today and set it up. First thing I did was check the revision, which was the latest A03, manufactured in June 2016. I bought this as a slick deal from Best Buy ($450+tax shipped). Ok, so first thing I did was hook it up and loaded up Rocket League to check out the 144hz with G-Sync (I have a 970 GTX). I was impressed, the colors did look washed out but I knew that I needed to do the ICC profile and adjust the settings.

Pros:
No dead/stuck pixels, light bleed on edges much less than my old monitor
144hz and G-Sync are very enjoyable - noticable improvement
New resolution (for me) 1440p is very nice
Size of monitor is roughly the same as my old 24" (because the bezel is so small)
Vesa Mount worked well, its now mounted up on the wall
Plenty of connections, USB 3/audio etc etc

Cons:
After changing some settings, I got an audible hum that was very annoying, playing with the brightness more made it go away, I'm afraid it'll come back
Have to adjust the colors a lot and configure the monitor, not a big deal but the con is the out of the box colors are not close to ideal

I am keeping the monitor, love the value it brings for 1440p and 144hz with G-Sync (under $500!), but I will be keeping an eye out for the hum/buzz, but loving it so far. Good luck.


----------



## TheGlow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iRUSH*
> 
> I'm contemplating snagging this open box Dell for $424 at my local MC and a 1070.
> 
> Any reason why this monitor should be avoided?


It tends to go on sale a lot for $480 new, and Bestbuy just had it for $450 last week. I just checked, and its $470 at bestbuy now.
There are multiple revisions, A00, A01, A02 and A03. A01 has a lot of problems, not HDCP compliant, etc. Mine has flickering so im working with Dell for a replacement as Newegg apparently seems to only have A01.
Bestbuy from what I hear is all A03's.
I think you're best off putting in the extra $50 and go brand new from bbuy especially if its A03.
The open box was returned for some reason. It may be user didnt like TN or had 2nd thoughts on price for a monitor.
Or it was an A01, deadpixels, any other standard issue.


----------



## iRUSH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheGlow*
> 
> It tends to go on sale a lot for $480 new, and Bestbuy just had it for $450 last week. I just checked, and its $470 at bestbuy now.
> There are multiple revisions, A00, A01, A02 and A03. A01 has a lot of problems, not HDCP compliant, etc. Mine has flickering so im working with Dell for a replacement as Newegg apparently seems to only have A01.
> Bestbuy from what I hear is all A03's.
> I think you're best off putting in the extra $50 and go brand new from bbuy especially if its A03.
> The open box was returned for some reason. It may be user didnt like TN or had 2nd thoughts on price for a monitor.
> Or it was an A01, deadpixels, any other standard issue.


Thanks unfortunately the one at Best Buy is not available to me within 250 miles.


----------



## TheGlow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iRUSH*
> 
> Thanks unfortunately the one at Best Buy is not available to me within 250 miles.


Ahh. Well they do deliver, or you may be able to use it for leverage for a price match, but at that distance they may not assist.
Damn, 250miles. I've got around 4 of them I can get to within 20 mins by subway.


----------



## iRUSH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheGlow*
> 
> Ahh. Well they do deliver, or you may be able to use it for leverage for a price match, but at that distance they may not assist.
> Damn, 250miles. I've got around 4 of them I can get to within 20 mins by subway.


These are pick-up only and there's none near Cincinnati Ohio


----------



## dnezz1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheGlow*
> 
> I was following a thread on dells own forums and even the rep there said A01 should be returned. Thats rough.
> http://en.community.dell.com/support-forums/peripherals/f/3529/t/19985290


I ended up returning mine unfortunately - as it had a few other issues anyway.

I'm unsure now what to get, but might be best to wait for the S2417DG. I like the idea of the high-pixel density at 24", and on a new panel they might not have the gamma / heavy AG coating issues.


----------



## FattysGoneWild

FINALLY some movement here. Everything is approved and green lit for a brand new replacement. Just waiting on shipping department. Could go out today or tomorrow and they will try to expedite shipping for me.


----------



## iRUSH

I'm going to give one of these monitors a shot. I've spent nearly two hours at Microcenter looking at this monitor compared to the Asus and Acer IPS panels.

The IPS displays were not worth $300 premium.


----------



## TheGlow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iRUSH*
> 
> I'm going to give one of these monitors a shot. I've spent nearly two hours at Microcenter looking at this monitor compared to the Asus and Acer IPS panels.
> 
> The IPS displays were not worth $300 premium.


That was my perspective. I use IPS at work and unless I guess I have a TN side by side, it's all the same to me.
And Im used to spending $100-200 for a monitor so this was already a bit of a jump for me.


----------



## iRUSH

So far out of the box this monitor look really good! I'm going to mess with the settings and see how they function. I plan on sinking a few hours into some games tonight and test it out. GPU powering it is a GTX 1070.


----------



## supirio

Make sure you apply the ICC profile, much better than out of the box colors! Thanks Fatty!


----------



## iRUSH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *supirio*
> 
> Make sure you apply the ICC profile, much better than out of the box colors! Thanks Fatty!


Do you have link to it?

Edit:. Got it thank you for the PM!


----------



## supirio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iRUSH*
> 
> Do you have link to it?


Yeah, a few pages ago in this thread Fatty had uploaded both the ICC profile and a link to the install instructions, follow all the steps in the instructions, very simple, very worthwhile! I'm also loving this monitor so far, I fixed the power issues I was having with the displayport, it turned out to be my multiple monitor setup giving it hiccups but all good now.

post #2548 of 2651

All credit to FattysGoneWild:

Calibration was done using factory defaults myself. But, all you need to do is adjust brightness and load the ICC profile. Factory brightness was blazing at a whopping 298cm!

Results

Brightness 21 which put it at 118cm. 22 brightness put it at 121cm. Leave contrast alone at factory level. Its fine and does not need adjustment.

ICC profile attached. Follow this article to activate it with in Windows. https://pcmonitors.info/articles/using-icc-profiles-in-windows/

http://www.filedropper.com/dells2716dgd65_1 ICC profile

**EDIT** post updated

ICC profile updated with new brightness numbers as well. Initially when first getting it and calibrating. I had lights on in my room. It was picking slightly more light. Factory reading went from initially 304cm to 298cm now with all lights off. Which in turn changed the brightness levels very slightly when re calibrating.
Edited by FattysGoneWild - 7/18/16 at 8:44pm


----------



## TheGlow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *supirio*
> 
> Yeah, a few pages ago in this thread Fatty had uploaded both the ICC profile and a link to the install instructions, follow all the steps in the instructions, very simple, very worthwhile! I'm also loving this monitor so far, I fixed the power issues I was having with the displayport, it turned out to be my multiple monitor setup giving it hiccups but all good now.
> 
> post #2548 of 2651
> 
> All credit to FattysGoneWild:
> 
> Calibration was done using factory defaults myself. But, all you need to do is adjust brightness and load the ICC profile. Factory brightness was blazing at a whopping 298cm!
> 
> Results
> 
> Brightness 21 which put it at 118cm. 22 brightness put it at 121cm. Leave contrast alone at factory level. Its fine and does not need adjustment.
> 
> ICC profile attached. Follow this article to activate it with in Windows. https://pcmonitors.info/articles/using-icc-profiles-in-windows/
> 
> http://www.filedropper.com/dells2716dgd65_1 ICC profile
> 
> **EDIT** post updated
> 
> ICC profile updated with new brightness numbers as well. Initially when first getting it and calibrating. I had lights on in my room. It was picking slightly more light. Factory reading went from initially 304cm to 298cm now with all lights off. Which in turn changed the brightness levels very slightly when re calibrating.
> Edited by FattysGoneWild - 7/18/16 at 8:44pm


The other thing I think I need to look into is supposedly most, if not nearly all games override the ICC profiles. So you need a different app to force that to persist to games.
I'm waiting until I get the A03 to go digging and dont want to waste time on the A01 if Ill just need to reset and apply other changes.


----------



## FattysGoneWild

Yes devs. need to add an option like in The Witcher 3. They have a 'Preserve Gamma" setting that you can turn on. Which carries over the ICC profile and holds. This was a requested feature by me and many others as well. They listened and added it in. To bad more devs. don't do this. Some times you get lucky in games they will hold the gamma ICC profile with out doing any thing. Totally dev. dependent when they make the game.


----------



## iRUSH

How can I tell what revision I have? A0x? Where's that located?

Found it! Mine is *A02*. Is that good or bad?


----------



## gammon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iRUSH*
> 
> How can I tell what revision I have? A0x? Where's that located?
> 
> Found it! Mine is *A02*. Is that good or bad?


Yep! Versions past A01 supposedly correct some issues with the monitor. I _think_ one of which involved a major inconvenience with Deep Sleep Mode. It's supposed to be much more reliable in more than a couple respects. You can look up specifics if you want since I'm too lazy, ha.


----------



## gammon

I recently got the Dell S2716DG from the Best Buy sale! Got lucky and it was the A03 version. However, it has some irregularities with the screen.


http://imgur.com/hghwZ


Would anyone be able to offer my advice on if this level of uniformity/bleed/whatever is acceptable? What is that blotch in the upper middle of the screen?? My bezel has a couple mm separation from the screen along all sides, especially the bottom, allowing dust to get into the cracks (none in the screen yet). Is this normal? Just trying to this bad boy lasts, and I've got proper build quality.

Apart from that, everything functions very well without issue!

Thanks so much for the help guys!


----------



## TheGlow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FattysGoneWild*
> 
> FINALLY some movement here. Everything is approved and green lit for a brand new replacement. Just waiting on shipping department. Could go out today or tomorrow and they will try to expedite shipping for me.


Same here. I just got an update that its been shipped and Fedex site is claiming tomorrow.
Not bad, I took off today and tomorrow for bday/rest as I've been under the weather for 2 weeks.
I can attempt to fit both on my desk, take some pics, weep, then send back the old one.
I'll see if I can do a side by side but Im so blind I probably wont notice a difference.


----------



## FattysGoneWild

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheGlow*
> 
> Same here. I just got an update that its been shipped and Fedex site is claiming tomorrow.
> Not bad, I took off today and tomorrow for bday/rest as I've been under the weather for 2 weeks.
> I can attempt to fit both on my desk, take some pics, weep, then send back the old one.
> I'll see if I can do a side by side but Im so blind I probably wont notice a difference.


OMG! They have not even shipped mine yet. ***? I literally just blew a gasket when I read this. Those bastards will hear my wrath tomorrow. I would never condone this at all. It makes me want to play dirty now and send mine back to BB. Then if one shows up from Dell finally. Just keep it and send them nothing. But, in the end. I have morals and would not do that. But holy hell this has been so frustrating.







This brand new defective one has been sitting in the box now for a solid week and now going into the second weekend with nothing to show for!

I try to be mr nice guy and where does it get you? Crapped on. No more mr nice guy dealing with them. I have been nothing but patient and respectful. This is beyond ridiculous now. I bet one reason why they are doing this. They put me on the back burner and lowest priority since I would not do their stupid diagnostic test. When the monitor was already boxed all back up and the defect was physically underneath the screen.


----------



## TheGlow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FattysGoneWild*
> 
> OMG! They have not even shipped mine yet. ***? I literally just blew a gasket when I read this. Those bastards will hear my wrath tomorrow. I would never condone this at all. It makes me want to play dirty now and send mine back to BB. Then if one shows up from Dell finally. Just keep it and send them nothing. But, in the end. I have morals and would not do that. But holy hell this has been so frustrating.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This brand new defective one has been sitting in the box now for a solid week and now going into the second weekend with nothing to show for!
> 
> I try to be mr nice guy and where does it get you? Crapped on. No more mr nice guy dealing with them. I have been nothing but patient and respectful. This is beyond ridiculous now. I bet one reason why they are doing this. They put me on the back burner and lowest priority since I would not do their stupid diagnostic test. When the monitor was already boxed all back up and the defect was physically underneath the screen.


For what it's worth I just kept telling them it would say no signal and going to power save mode. Supposedly it only does that when it is plugged into the PC and pc is off or in standby. Mine really h as problems with that. So I dont know if that would help.
Also theres a built in color checker I didnt know about. I was just going to websites that would full screen the colors, and had me check for bad pixels.
I just said theres a shadowy area.
Dont worry too much. I have so much bad happening to me, this little bit of good isnt too bad.


----------



## TheGlow

Well the replacement just arrived.
I set the brightness to 100% on the A01 and A03 and I can definitely see a difference in the side by side. The A03 is much clearer. Like on a white background, like this sites text entry area, its nice and consistently white. The A01 I guess because its grainier matte like people say, it has this rainbowy kind of look to it. Like I'm seeing multiple colors as opposed to the A03 white.
However there is a dead pixel. Ive only noticed 1 so far and as opposed to the the other "dead" pixels I encountered, i assume those were really just stuck as this one is black across all colors. White, red, green and blue. Its in the lower left corner about 29mm in, 36mm up. With the stress of returns, I think I will just settle with this as I don't know how Dell is with multi returns, or take my chances and get it in another area even worse.
But I recall Fatty saying his was beautiful and developed some dead pixels a few days in so I'll see.


----------



## FattysGoneWild

Yes my first one I thought was a Jesus unit. I mean it was PERFECT. Then with in a 24-48 hour period. It had developed a dead pixel right in the middle of the screen. It went back because of that. If it was off to the side or something that was not noticeable. I would have kept it. I also sent it back because being brand new. More could have potentially popped up.

At the same time. It also could have just gone away. Its like playing a game. Risk more popping up. The one staying dead forever. Or over time. It could come back to life. Sounds like overall. You got a good unit 9/10. I would have rated my first one the same. They did not pull a fast one on you right? Everything was brand new in a retail box etc?


----------



## TheGlow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FattysGoneWild*
> 
> Yes my first one I thought was a Jesus unit. I mean it was PERFECT. Then with in a 24-48 hour period. It had developed a dead pixel right in the middle of the screen. It went back because of that. If it was off to the side or something that was not noticeable. I would have kept it. I also sent it back because being brand new. More could have potentially popped up.
> 
> At the same time. It also could have just gone away. Its like playing a game. Risk more popping up. The one staying dead forever. Or over time. It could come back to life. Sounds like overall. You got a good unit 9/10. I would have rated my first one the same. They did not pull a fast one on you right? Everything was brand new in a retail box etc?


It was brand new. The side opening was punched in, as the Fedex guy opted to use that handle (why use the handle to hold it when you can use this awkward side hole that is ripping the box?). In side that hole I found they shoved the return label and packing info.
Tape was still intact, and everything inside looked normal.
I contacted the Dell agent and they said 1 pixel should be acceptable, and 5-6 they will look into another replacement
Again, I already did a return game with newegg for an Acer TN, and this should be fine. Even my wife said it doesnt look bad in that one corner.

I've never done proper calibrations so I'm trying your ICC profile now. I see your other post mentioned brightness 22. Is that some normal benchmark range? I have mine up to 35 and think it looks good. 22 is a bit low and everything looks dark.
Also did you adjust any of the preset colors? I was following tftcentrals original suggestion, Red 97, G 99, Blue 96.
Otherwise time to take it through some overwatch and witcher 3. See if I get flickering.
Edit: I really hope it's unrelated but I loaded up Overwatch and as soon as I hit play my screen went all red, no text, and PC unresponsive. Rebooted and looks like new video drivers, so again I hope that was isolated.


----------



## FattysGoneWild

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheGlow*
> 
> It was brand new. The side opening was punched in, as the Fedex guy opted to use that handle (why use the handle to hold it when you can use this awkward side hole that is ripping the box?). In side that hole I found they shoved the return label and packing info.
> Tape was still intact, and everything inside looked normal.
> I contacted the Dell agent and they said 1 pixel should be acceptable, and 5-6 they will look into another replacement
> Again, I already did a return game with newegg for an Acer TN, and this should be fine. Even my wife said it doesnt look bad in that one corner.
> 
> I've never done proper calibrations so I'm trying your ICC profile now. I see your other post mentioned brightness 22. Is that some normal benchmark range? I have mine up to 35 and think it looks good. 22 is a bit low and everything looks dark.
> Also did you adjust any of the preset colors? I was following tftcentrals original suggestion, Red 97, G 99, Blue 96.
> Otherwise time to take it through some overwatch and witcher 3. See if I get flickering.
> Edit: I really hope it's unrelated but I loaded up Overwatch and as soon as I hit play my screen went all red, no text, and PC unresponsive. Rebooted and looks like new video drivers, so again I hope that was isolated.


What month is the build date on the new monitor? June? July possibly? That brightness level is the measured light output. The standard is 120cm. Targets are always 120cm, D65, 2.2 gamma. Let your eyes adjust. It will get better. Of course you can go brighter etc. But, that causes unneeded eye strain and its just extra light output for your eyes one does not need.

Many people complain about darkness. They are not use to a properly calibrated monitor and just wing it with their own eyes. What they feel is right to them. I done nothing else extra accept turning off deep sleep mode with in the monitor settings. Everything else was factory setting calibrated from there. Colormunki Display did all the work for me. All I needed to do was adjust brightness to 120cm which was the target.


----------



## TheGlow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FattysGoneWild*
> 
> What month is the build date on the new monitor? June? July possibly? That brightness level is the measured light output. The standard is 120cm. Targets are always 120cm, D65, 2.2 gamma. Let your eyes adjust. It will get better. Of course you can go brighter etc. But, that causes unneeded eye strain and its just extra light output for your eyes one does not need.
> 
> Many people complain about darkness. They are not use to a properly calibrated monitor and just wing it with their own eyes. What they feel is right to them. I done nothing else extra accept turning off deep sleep mode with in the monitor settings. Everything else was factory setting calibrated from there. Colormunki Display did all the work for me. All I needed to do was adjust brightness to 120cm which was the target.


Its April 2016.
I brought it down to 25%, not too bad. I guess when directly compared to the other brightness it looked absurdly low. ill slowly work my way down. 3686400 pixels and of course 1 has to be bad...
But i think i know what youre talking about. my last monitor was on default, I think around 70. which seemed fine. Come night time around 8pm I had to get a lamp to put on or it get eye aches.
Then I realized when I brought it down to 35 or so, it wasnt as bad.
At least now its dark, 22 seems fine.


----------



## frankth3frizz

I did the settings TFTcentral recommends. It's okay. I'm worried to put it next to my VA panel benq's. Colors are little short.


----------



## TheGlow

Also, I know people mentioned the pixel inversion from scrolling but I always forgot to check for that, not something I remember seeing naturally.
Now I was on a site and scrolling and saw it clear as day.
I wonder if because the darker coating kind of masked that and now that the whites are more consistent, it stands out more.
I already shipped the other back but cant do a comparison.
Fatty, any recommendation on brightness in the dark?
Still leave it around 22 at all times or bring it down more? I took it to 1% and still seemed bright in a fully dark room, so i guess Ill always need a background lamp/light on to alleviate it.


----------



## FattysGoneWild

The coating was very thick on earlier versions. You are most likely right. It helped mask it some what. Certainly would be more pronounced now though with a super light coating. Which is exactly what they are using on the newer revisions. I measured at 120cm and came up with those results for 24/7 use. I don't change mine. Going beyond that any ways is just putting more strain on your eyes that is unnecessary. Some even like below the standard of 100cm. I myself never done that and always calibrate for 120cm. Perfect for day and night use imo.


----------



## poinguan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FattysGoneWild*
> 
> The standard is 120cm. Targets are always 120cm, D65, 2.2 gamma. Let your eyes adjust. It will get better. .


As far as I know, the standard of 120 needs a standard ambient (in room) brightness too.


----------



## stdx

Hello.

Sorry English is not my Main language, but ill do my best.

I just got this Monitor From Amazon through a retailer - Adorama Camera. (amazon did not have stock at the time -.- ) Anyways when i got the box it was pretty Banged up. The corners was badly damaged and right away i got nervous. The seal was there so i cut the seal. First thing i did was check the model number and i could not believe it. an A00. How could these still be in stock?

Already feeling bad i decided to check the components The bottom stand had some type of rubber dirt on the connecting Pins. How could there be dirt there if it was rapped up? This felt Used rather then new. I then checked the Monitor and the screen was popped out from the back casing i'm guessing due to terrible packaging and rough shipping. I had to "snap" it back into place. The monitor also has a chip on the matte screen right side of the dell logo. its pretty visible.

I then plugged in the display through DP and everything turned on. The monitor is HDCP working according to Nvidia control panel. I put the brightness to 100% and no buzzing noise for now. The AG coating is heavy and the colors really looked washed out. No Dead Pixels. I then applied the icc from TFTcentral and it did improve it, still everything looks granny due to the AG. but its much better then out of the box. Best TN i have used though.

What should i do. I dont like this heavy AG coating and due to the fact i have to snap the monitor back in place I'm scared of future damage. The chip on the bezel is quite annoying as well. Does this Warrent a return? Am i in good Standings to go through Dell for a replacement? What Do you guys think?


----------



## TheGlow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stdx*
> 
> Hello.
> 
> Sorry English is not my Main language, but ill do my best.
> 
> I just got this Monitor From Amazon through a retailer - Adorama Camera. (amazon did not have stock at the time -.- ) Anyways when i got the box it was pretty Banged up. The corners was badly damaged and right away i got nervous. The seal was there so i cut the seal. First thing i did was check the model number and i could not believe it. an A00. How could these still be in stock?
> 
> Already feeling bad i decided to check the components The bottom stand had some type of rubber dirt on the connecting Pins. How could there be dirt there if it was rapped up? This felt Used rather then new. I then checked the Monitor and the screen was popped out from the back casing i'm guessing due to terrible packaging and rough shipping. I had to "snap" it back into place. The monitor also has a chip on the matte screen right side of the dell logo. its pretty visible.
> 
> I then plugged in the display through DP and everything turned on. The monitor is HDCP working according to Nvidia control panel. I put the brightness to 100% and no buzzing noise for now. The AG coating is heavy and the colors really looked washed out. No Dead Pixels. I then applied the icc from TFTcentral and it did improve it, still everything looks granny due to the AG. but its much better then out of the box. Best TN i have used though.
> 
> What should i do. I dont like this heavy AG coating and due to the fact i have to snap the monitor back in place I'm scared of future damage. The chip on the bezel is quite annoying as well. Does this Warrent a return? Am i in good Standings to go through Dell for a replacement? What Do you guys think?


I had gotten an A01 from Newegg which has all sorts of problems. I contacted newegg and they said they didnt have any A03, and I asked about A02 and then they offered me the Acer TN instead.
In the end I went through Dell for a warranty swap. They said they only put out the newest models and mine was indeed A03.
It seems to me they are trying to dump stock whether to make room for some new monitors or just to get on the bandwagon of the new nvidia cards.
The choice is yours. Either go with a full refund as they still make money off you for a bad product, or keep and try and swap with Dell.
I think I would just return it since it's damaged and sounds used like you stated.


----------



## Sinddk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheGlow*
> 
> I had gotten an A01 from Newegg which has all sorts of problems. I contacted newegg and they said they didnt have any A03, and I asked about A02 and then they offered me the Acer TN instead.
> In the end I went through Dell for a warranty swap. They said they only put out the newest models and mine was indeed A03.
> It seems to me they are trying to dump stock whether to make room for some new monitors or just to get on the bandwagon of the new nvidia cards.
> The choice is yours. Either go with a full refund as they still make money off you for a bad product, or keep and try and swap with Dell.
> I think I would just return it since it's damaged and sounds used like you stated.


Can you confirm that the coating is lighter??


----------



## Malinkadink

I can't believe they would do 3 revisions of this monitor to fix various problems, but completely skip on fixing the overly aggressive overdrive. I would have totally gotten an A03 if they toned that down on top of the lighter coating. What are they thinking?


----------



## MistaSparkul

Can anyone provide some comparison photos of this supposely lighter matte coating? Im hoping the little brother s2417dg uses a light coating from the get go but is there any solid evidence of a lighter coating for this monitor?


----------



## Malinkadink

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MistaSparkul*
> 
> Can anyone provide some comparison photos of this supposely lighter matte coating? Im hoping the little brother s2417dg uses a light coating from the get go but is there any solid evidence of a lighter coating for this monitor?


I don't see a point in considering the smaller variant. The price between them is too close. 24 --> 27" is a pretty big difference, and the larger screen will definitely be a bit more immersive. The slightly increased pixel density of 1440p 24" would go mostly unnoticed. 27" 1440p is a great balance. If Dell and the manufacturer of the new panel had any sense it will be using a light matte coating, but i wouldn't get my hopes up. I think its rather interesting that the newer revision of the 27" one is using a lighter coat. Typically that sort of thing doesn't change with revisions, its more internal tweaks and fixes.


----------



## MistaSparkul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Malinkadink*
> 
> I don't see a point in considering the smaller variant. The price between them is too close. 24 --> 27" is a pretty big difference, and the larger screen will definitely be a bit more immersive. The slightly increased pixel density of 1440p 24" would go mostly unnoticed. 27" 1440p is a great balance. If Dell and the manufacturer of the new panel had any sense it will be using a light matte coating, but i wouldn't get my hopes up. I think its rather interesting that the newer revision of the 27" one is using a lighter coat. Typically that sort of thing doesn't change with revisions, its more internal tweaks and fixes.


Obviously I wouldnt buy it at full msrp of $570. But the 27 inch version has an msrp of 799 yet can be found for under 500 often. I would pick one up for my 2nd computer if it was well discounted. The table i am using for it barely holds a 24 inch screen with a mini itx system next to it so unless i plan to put the computer on the floor there is no room for a 27 inch display.


----------



## iRUSH

Anyone brave enough to do the wet paper towel trick to their monitor to remove its matte anti-glare screen?


----------



## Malinkadink

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MistaSparkul*
> 
> Obviously I wouldnt buy it at full msrp of $570. But the 27 inch version has an msrp of 799 yet can be found for under 500 often. I would pick one up for my 2nd computer if it was well discounted. The table i am using for it barely holds a 24 inch screen with a mini itx system next to it so unless i plan to put the computer on the floor there is no room for a 27 inch display.


Considering 24" 1080p 144hz gsync monitors sell for $400 i won't count on this one going lower than $400 ever, it will most likely be the same as the bigger one around the $500 range during sales. If you cannot accommodate a 27" and need a smaller display then i understand, otherwise the bigger one is a better buy.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iRUSH*
> 
> Anyone brave enough to do the wet paper towel trick to their monitor to remove its matte anti-glare screen?


I've thought about it if i were to pick one up again, but its very likely it will not work. There isn't much harm in trying as you will either be able to easily peel the film off, or you wont in which case if it doesnt start coming up easily you should stop right there before you damage the thing. By that i mean after letting it soak for 6 hours minimum, try to get one of the corners of the film up, if you cant get it to budge with your fingernail after some attempts best to leave it alone. Personally i dont think i'd risk it though, if rumors are true that the newest revision is a lighter AG then its better to deal with it. I can understand wanting to remove the awfully thick one on the earlier models.


----------



## TheGlow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sinddk*
> 
> Can you confirm that the coating is lighter??


I'm no pro, but when I had them side by side I could see a difference, as could my wife.
Same settings, 100 brightness with a white background, the newer one was a more consistent, steady white. The A01 then looked to me to bit a bit more rainbowy, not sure how to describe. As you look at it, it would shimmer a bit.
However this is also the first time I noticed the pixel inversion when scrolling, most likely because of the lighter screen.
I'm an anomaly as I'm still on an AMD card in the meantime, but using cyberlinks BD advisor the A01 failed HDCP, but the A03 passed.
So I cant vouch for gsync or ulbm.


----------



## FattysGoneWild

Dell is a real piece of work. They tried to screw me over and almost did. I have been waiting over a week with 2 weekends passing as promised by Dell. For a brand new replacement. What do I get today? Another email delay 3-5 days to even process it again and start over. Because they are having "issues". This is not even the tip of it. You guys have no idea. To cut it short. I had to drive 60 miles that is to and from the house. The one and only Best Buy near me. To get another brand new replacement. They actually had some. 3 left. Its a A03 June 2016 build. So far so good.

But, I have only had it a few hours now. *TheGlow* Just think. You bought, asked for another brand new replacement and got it before me. While I was still waiting with nothing going on. How the hell does that even happen? I am happy for you. Don't take it any other way. But, man when I read that post from you. I was boiling at Dell. The only reason I could make this return in time with Best Buy. I am an elite member and have 30 days. If I had missed that. Which was coming up in a few days. I would still be at the mercy of Dell.

This is my 3rd replacement. For others not keeping up. My first one developed a dead pixel right in the middle of the screen. My second one came with dirt/smudge physically underneath the screen. I finally hope to have struck gold this time.







I honestly think Dell was delaying as long as possible to get out of not sending me a brand new replacement for what ever reason. Because it has to be setup with in the 30 days of the invoice when buying brand new. Time was ticking away.


----------



## TheGlow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FattysGoneWild*
> 
> Dell is a real piece of work. They tried to screw me over and almost did. I have been waiting over a week with 2 weekends passing as promised by Dell. For a brand new replacement. What do I get today? Another email delay 3-5 days to even process it again and start over. Because they are having "issues". This is not even the tip of it. You guys have no idea. To cut it short. I had to drive 60 miles that is to and from the house. The one and only Best Buy near me. To get another brand new replacement. They actually had some. 3 left. Its a A03 June 2016 build. So far so good.
> 
> But, I have only had it a few hours now. *TheGlow* Just think. You bought, asked for another brand new replacement and got it before me. While I was still waiting with nothing going on. How the hell does that even happen? I am happy for you. Don't take it any other way. But, man when I read that post from you. I was boiling at Dell. The only reason I could make this return in time with Best Buy. I am an elite member and have 30 days. If I had missed that. Which was coming up in a few days. I would still be at the mercy of Dell.
> 
> This is my 3rd replacement. For others not keeping up. My first one developed a dead pixel right in the middle of the screen. My second one came with dirt/smudge physically underneath the screen. I finally hope to have struck gold this time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I honestly think Dell was delaying as long as possible to get out of not sending me a brand new replacement for what ever reason. Because it has to be setup with in the 30 days of the invoice when buying brand new. Time was ticking away.


I worked for a year at Bestbuy and hadnt encountered any of those cases where they kill the clock so a warranty expires. (but I have seen countless other "dirty" tactics.) Although they did give the run around to another employee with the plan, everything legit, something like 2-3 months before finally giving the OK for a new laptop.
Sad to see it went down like that. I wouldn't have even tried had it not been for the progress you had made.
Almost makes you want to get the Bestbuy plan. If its a replacement, I go to town on those. Return stuff 10 months in for another, just buy the plan again. others they have to try to fix it, so i dont know 100% what they would classify the monitor as.
However as for the plan one would thing the return process would be from the timestamp you began. Like a rebate saying it has to be post marked by XX.
Since you had the ticket open, it should be from that point.


----------



## FattysGoneWild

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheGlow*
> 
> I worked for a year at Bestbuy and hadnt encountered any of those cases where they kill the clock so a warranty expires. (but I have seen countless other "dirty" tactics.) Although they did give the run around to another employee with the plan, everything legit, something like 2-3 months before finally giving the OK for a new laptop.
> Sad to see it went down like that. I wouldn't have even tried had it not been for the progress you had made.
> Almost makes you want to get the Bestbuy plan. If its a replacement, I go to town on those. Return stuff 10 months in for another, just buy the plan again. others they have to try to fix it, so i dont know 100% what they would classify the monitor as.
> However as for the plan one would thing the return process would be from the timestamp you began. Like a rebate saying it has to be post marked by XX.
> Since you had the ticket open, it should be from that point.


Best Buy was a rock star during this whole process. I have zero complaints with them. Its those bastards at Dell that tried to screw me over. Not BB.


----------



## PaulMP

I got mine a few days ago, and it has a weird problem. If I use g-sync and the FPS drops below ~85 fps (aka 85hz) a flashing green pixel appears. On 60hz the green dot is very bright, on 85hz it's almost invisible, but if the frame rate is fluctuating between 60 and 100 fps, then this green "flashing" pixel is quite annoying. I will try to talk with Dell support about this problem.


----------



## MastaKing

I had an A02 with BLB on the bottom so I exchanged it for another A02.

With my original monitor, I calibrated it using Fatty's settings and everything looked good even when gaming, (playing Rainbow Six Seige). With the new monitor, (calibrated the same),once I launch the game it changes the color settings (?) looks less vibrant and then stays like that even after I exit the game. I then have to go back into Color Management and reset the ICC profile as default for it to fix the colors.

How can I prevent this? Why wasn't this happening on the first one?


----------



## iRUSH

So far I'm not so sure 1440p is for me. I feel like I have to work harder to track targets. Which makes sense due to the larger screen size and more pixels. I upped the mouse sensitivity to accommodate too. Not sure if I'm supposed to.

My panel is decent I suppose. I'm not overwhelmingly thrilled by it but it's better than what seems to be the average based on this thread alone.

Perhaps 1080p is where I need to stay.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iRUSH*
> 
> So far I'm not so sure 1440p is for me. I feel like I have to work harder to track targets. Which makes sense due to the larger screen size and more pixels. I upped the mouse sensitivity to accommodate too. Not sure if I'm supposed to.
> 
> My panel is decent I suppose. I'm not overwhelmingly thrilled by it but it's better than what seems to be the average based on this thread alone.
> 
> Perhaps 1080p is where I need to stay.


Are you having trouble seeing things or is it just keeping up with the mouse?


----------



## iRUSH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Are you having trouble seeing things or is it just keeping up with the mouse?


The clarity is great, but since there's more screen and essentially more on the screen I feel like my eyes are busier than ever lol.

I've been a 24" 1080p user forever. Perhaps it's a matter of time to acclimate.


----------



## TheGlow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iRUSH*
> 
> The clarity is great, but since there's more screen and essentially more on the screen I feel like my eyes are busier than ever lol.
> 
> I've been a 24" 1080p user forever. Perhaps it's a matter of time to acclimate.


My card cant push 1440p well so I'm playing Overwatch at [email protected] still. I know the scaling isnt exact but it seems fine to me.
Initially it felt like I had to lower my sensitivity. I ended up leaving it as is, I only have a small 3M mouse pad. For reference Im on 1800 dpi, 11 sensitivity in Overwatch.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iRUSH*
> 
> The clarity is great, but since there's more screen and essentially more on the screen I feel like my eyes are busier than ever lol.
> 
> I've been a 24" 1080p user forever. Perhaps it's a matter of time to acclimate.


You're using the CM Storm Xornet? Time for an upgrade perhaps, to a higher DPI 3090/3310/3366 mouse?


----------



## iRUSH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> You're using the CM Storm Xornet? Time for an upgrade perhaps, to a higher DPI 3090/3310/3366 mouse?


I'm currently using it at its lowest doing too. 800 iirc. I have always like lower sensitivity.

I can't say for sure if that'sit or not. I think I just have to get use to it.

Just FYI, I play competitive fps titles 99% of the time. For anything else this monitor had been pretty good.

BF, CSGO, Overwatch, stuff like that.


----------



## TheGlow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> You're using the CM Storm Xornet? Time for an upgrade perhaps, to a higher DPI 3090/3310/3366 mouse?


From all the research I have come up with, preferred dpi is 400 and 800. 1800 is highest acceptable.
Native is preferred. I use a Razer Naga and it defaults to 1800 but I cant find any solid info on its native setting.


----------



## FattysGoneWild

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iRUSH*
> 
> The clarity is great, but since there's more screen and essentially more on the screen I feel like my eyes are busier than ever lol.
> 
> I've been a 24" 1080p user forever. Perhaps it's a matter of time to acclimate.


Same here. I have been on a 24 inch @1920x1200 for a long time. This 3 inches makes a big difference. It will take time to get use to it. I am using 1600 dpi with my mouse currently.


----------



## iRUSH

I know this is going to sound strange but I'm going to have to return this monitor tomorrow. I sunk several hours today playing some games online and it was borderline nauseating.

I don't think there's anything wrong with the screen, I'm pretty sure it's just me. I have comfortably been acclimated to 1080p at high refresh rates for many years.

1440p just has me moving around way too much to get my bearings on what's happening in the game environment.


----------



## MastaKing

Is it 1440p or is it a bigger monitor than you are used to? 27 inches feels good gaming but bothers me when web browsing.


----------



## FattysGoneWild

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iRUSH*
> 
> I know this is going to sound strange but I'm going to have to return this monitor tomorrow. I sunk several hours today playing some games online and it was borderline nauseating.
> 
> I don't think there's anything wrong with the screen, I'm pretty sure it's just me. I have comfortably been acclimated to 1080p at high refresh rates for many years.
> 
> 1440p just has me moving around way too much to get my bearings on what's happening in the game environment.


You can get the little brother version. http://accessories.us.dell.com/sna/productdetail.aspx?c=us&l=en&s=dhs&cs=19&sku=210-AIZS

Same resolution at 24 inches. It also advertises and does 165Hz OC. I think this one would fit you much better in your case.


----------



## iRUSH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MastaKing*
> 
> Is it 1440p or is it a bigger monitor than you are used to? 27 inches feels good gaming but bothers me when web browsing.


Oddly I think it's a combination of the two. Having more screen real-estate for my eyes to track and more on the screen with the pixel increase.

If I sit further away from the screen to compensate, it feels odd and unnatural.

It really is odd and if I was reading this from another users post I'd think they're out of their mind lol.


----------



## Malinkadink

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iRUSH*
> 
> I know this is going to sound strange but I'm going to have to return this monitor tomorrow. I sunk several hours today playing some games online and it was borderline nauseating.
> 
> I don't think there's anything wrong with the screen, I'm pretty sure it's just me. I have comfortably been acclimated to 1080p at high refresh rates for many years.
> 
> 1440p just has me moving around way too much to get my bearings on what's happening in the game environment.


How long have you had it for? Give it some weeks, you have 30 days to return right? I know what you're getting at, when i tried 1440p 27" from 24" 1080p i too felt like it was a bit large and harder to track targets and play competitively. Once you get used to it though it becomes quite nice actually. One can still argue that 24" is a better size for competitiveness, but its also related to how close you like to sit to the monitor. I'm back on 24" 1080p right now after hopping between several 27" 1440p 144hz monitors and not being satisfied with the QC on any of them. I also used a friends 32" 4k monitor for a few days, and that had me convinced i wanted to go bigger always.

Immersion was greatly increased on the 32", i really want a 4k 40" 120/144hz monitor. None exist yet but i have a feeling next year we'll see them. Till then i'm itching to upgrade to a 27" 1440p 144hz display and the Pixio for less than $400 sounds like a pretty damn good deal, most users have been happy with theirs. I'm sure i'll be able to sell this gsync monitor for a good amount too as i modded it a bit to vastly improve its overall quality. Basically plasti-dipped all the glossy bezles to matte black for better perceived blacks, removed the awfully grainy matte coating for a nice clear glossy display, and calibrated it as perfectly as possible with a colorimeter.

Theres no reason for me to want to ditch it other than wanting to have that larger display again.


----------



## TheGlow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iRUSH*
> 
> I know this is going to sound strange but I'm going to have to return this monitor tomorrow. I sunk several hours today playing some games online and it was borderline nauseating.
> 
> I don't think there's anything wrong with the screen, I'm pretty sure it's just me. I have comfortably been acclimated to 1080p at high refresh rates for many years.
> 
> 1440p just has me moving around way too much to get my bearings on what's happening in the game environment.


I thought the same, but after 2 days it felt normal. If anything its the higher res on the desktop and browsing that throws me off.
And I went from old budget $150 TN 1080p 24" 60Hz to this.


----------



## silent-wl

Got mine a few days ago (April 2016 A03) after having the Acer xb271hu which i returned because of bad blb. This has no dead pixels and after adding the tftcentral icc profile it looks very good. but i have this weird "saw edge pattern" on the bottom goes the whole length. I have bad camera so it doesn't show up so clearly.

 

Anyone else having this?


----------



## FattysGoneWild

I don't know if Dell has tried to fix the gamma or using some kind of newer revised panel. Maybe a combination of both. But, I can tell you 100% the colors was no where near as bad as my previous 2 A03 May 2016 builds. They have done something with the June 2016 builds for the better. Being able to compare before and after calibration using Colormunki Display. The differences was no where near of the 2 A03 May 2016 builds. Still a difference for sure. But, imo. Acceptable for people that don't have a calibration tool. That is saying a whole hell of a lot knowing how horrific the gamma is out of the box.

After going through all the hell. This one looks to finally be a keeper. It only took 3 tries.


----------



## FattysGoneWild

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *silent-wl*
> 
> Got mine a few days ago (April 2016 A03) after having the Acer xb271hu which i returned because of bad blb. This has no dead pixels and after adding the tftcentral icc profile it looks very good. but i have this weird "saw edge pattern" on the bottom goes the whole length. I have bad camera so it doesn't show up so clearly.
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone else having this?


Cant see it from the picture. But, that is certainly not normal if you are seeing it. Take it back.


----------



## TheGlow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FattysGoneWild*
> 
> Cant see it from the picture. But, that is certainly not normal if you are seeing it. Take it back.


I can see what he means. It looks like the ripple on a katana blade. Mine doesnt do that to my knowledge.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FattysGoneWild*
> 
> I don't know if Dell has tried to fix the gamma or using some kind of newer revised panel. Maybe a combination of both. But, I can tell you 100% the colors was no where near as bad as my previous 2 A03 May 2016 builds. They have done something with the June 2016 builds for the better. Being able to compare before and after calibration using Colormunki Display. The differences was no where near of the 2 A03 May 2016 builds. Still a difference for sure. But, imo. Acceptable for people that don't have a calibration tool. That is saying a whole hell of a lot knowing how horrific the gamma is out of the box.
> 
> After going through all the hell. This one looks to finally be a keeper. It only took 3 tries.


So how do you mean? The June 2016 is blatantly different from the May 2016? in a good way?
Is it by much? Mines April and seems ok, but again I am apparently not a fiend at noticing this. I do see Overwatch is a bit washed out in the intro screen. Looking closer I thought the Menu screen had artifacts anad other issues but it seems these are all stylistic crap.
I have to remember to try one of those Gamma preservation apps and see how it is.
I havent tried Witcher 3 on the new one which at least has the built in gamma option so hopefully a good confirmation test.


----------



## FattysGoneWild

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheGlow*
> 
> I can see what he means. It looks like the ripple on a katana blade. Mine doesnt do that to my knowledge.
> So how do you mean? The June 2016 is blatantly different from the May 2016? in a good way?
> Is it by much? Mines April and seems ok, but again I am apparently not a fiend at noticing this. I do see Overwatch is a bit washed out in the intro screen. Looking closer I thought the Menu screen had artifacts anad other issues but it seems these are all stylistic crap.
> I have to remember to try one of those Gamma preservation apps and see how it is.
> I havent tried Witcher 3 on the new one which at least has the built in gamma option so hopefully a good confirmation test.


Yes for the better. The colors out of the box. The improvement what ever Dell had done was definitely noticeable. I am not imagining things either. I was able to compare. This is how they should be coming out of the box for customers that I consider half way decent.


----------



## TheGlow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FattysGoneWild*
> 
> I don't know if Dell has tried to fix the gamma or using some kind of newer revised panel. Maybe a combination of both. But, I can tell you 100% the colors was no where near as bad as my previous 2 A03 May 2016 builds. They have done something with the June 2016 builds for the better. Being able to compare before and after calibration using Colormunki Display. The differences was no where near of the 2 A03 May 2016 builds. Still a difference for sure. But, imo. Acceptable for people that don't have a calibration tool. That is saying a whole hell of a lot knowing how horrific the gamma is out of the box.
> 
> After going through all the hell. This one looks to finally be a keeper. It only took 3 tries.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FattysGoneWild*
> 
> Yes for the better. The colors out of the box. The improvement what ever Dell had done was definitely noticeable. I am not imagining things either. I was able to compare. This is how they should be coming out of the box for customers that I consider half way decent.


So from a noob perspective (mine) and no calibration tools available, applying your initial ICC profile would be on par with what you see on the newer one out of the box?
I guess what Im saying is the reviews all say the gamma is off. How much of that can be corrected via menus and settings?

An equivalent would be something like oh these speakers come set to 50% which isnt as loud as this set that comes out of the box at 35%. But if you set it to 60%, it sounds the same.


----------



## FattysGoneWild

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheGlow*
> 
> So from a noob perspective (mine) and no calibration tools available, applying your initial ICC profile would be on par with what you see on the newer one out of the box?
> I guess what Im saying is the reviews all say the gamma is off. How much of that can be corrected via menus and settings?
> 
> An equivalent would be something like oh these speakers come set to 50% which isnt as loud as this set that comes out of the box at 35%. But if you set it to 60%, it sounds the same.


I would say yes its on par and not worry about it. For giggles. You can test my new ICC profile for this monitor. See if you notice changes. One profile might look better then the other. I bet 10-1 the original will look better on yours. The new one not so much because of Dell making changes. Its a TN. The gamma shifts no matter what. You will never get a perfect 2.2 gamma on this thing using the best tools in the world. You would still see a great improvement though using a tool worth purchasing.

A03 June 2016 build

ICC profile http://www.filedropper.com/dells2716dgd65_2


----------



## FattysGoneWild

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheGlow*
> 
> So from a noob perspective (mine) and no calibration tools available, applying your initial ICC profile would be on par with what you see on the newer one out of the box?
> I guess what Im saying is the reviews all say the gamma is off. How much of that can be corrected via menus and settings?
> 
> An equivalent would be something like oh these speakers come set to 50% which isnt as loud as this set that comes out of the box at 35%. But if you set it to 60%, it sounds the same.


I would say yes its on par and not worry about it. For giggles. You can test my new ICC profile for this monitor. See if you notice changes. One profile might look better then the other. I bet 10-1 the original will look better on yours. The new one not so much because of Dell making changes. Its a TN. The gamma shifts no matter what. You will never get a perfect 2.2 gamma on this thing using the best tools in the world. You would still see a great improvement though using a tool worth purchasing.

A03 June 2016 build

ICC profile http://www.filedropper.com/dells2716dgd65_2

I know I keep saying this. But, I cant recommend Colormunki Display enough. Its also so user friendly a 5 year old could do it. The next model up is better but more advanced. It actually uses the same colorimeter just better software. And just to show you how panels vary. Brightness on this one is 25 to reach 118cm. Target being 120cm. 26 put it at 121cm. I prefer a bit under then over. So, anyone with a June 2016 build. I highly recommend you try my ICC profile listed above and change brightness to 25. You should be pleased with the results.


----------



## LancerKnightX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FattysGoneWild*
> 
> I would say yes its on par and not worry about it. For giggles. You can test my new ICC profile for this monitor. See if you notice changes. One profile might look better then the other. I bet 10-1 the original will look better on yours. The new one not so much because of Dell making changes. Its a TN. The gamma shifts no matter what. You will never get a perfect 2.2 gamma on this thing using the best tools in the world. You would still see a great improvement though using a tool worth purchasing.
> 
> A03 June 2016 build
> 
> ICC profile http://www.filedropper.com/dells2716dgd65_2
> 
> I know I keep saying this. But, I cant recommend Colormunki Display enough. Its also so user friendly a 5 year old could do it. The next model up is better but more advanced. It actually uses the same colorimeter just better software. And just to show you how panels vary. Brightness on this one is 25 to reach 118cm. Target being 120cm. 26 put it at 121cm. I prefer a bit under then over. So, anyone with a June 2016 build. I highly recommend you try my ICC profile listed above and change brightness to 25. You should be pleased with the results.


Wow, that ICC made a lot more difference than the earlier ICC profiles I was using. Did you tweak the monitor display settings also? I got an A03 manufactured in June 2016 from BestBuy.


----------



## TheGlow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FattysGoneWild*
> 
> I would say yes its on par and not worry about it. For giggles. You can test my new ICC profile for this monitor. See if you notice changes. One profile might look better then the other. I bet 10-1 the original will look better on yours. The new one not so much because of Dell making changes. Its a TN. The gamma shifts no matter what. You will never get a perfect 2.2 gamma on this thing using the best tools in the world. You would still see a great improvement though using a tool worth purchasing.
> 
> A03 June 2016 build
> 
> ICC profile http://www.filedropper.com/dells2716dgd65_2
> 
> I know I keep saying this. But, I cant recommend Colormunki Display enough. Its also so user friendly a 5 year old could do it. The next model up is better but more advanced. It actually uses the same colorimeter just better software. And just to show you how panels vary. Brightness on this one is 25 to reach 118cm. Target being 120cm. 26 put it at 121cm. I prefer a bit under then over. So, anyone with a June 2016 build. I highly recommend you try my ICC profile listed above and change brightness to 25. You should be pleased with the results.


Yea, the desktop appears nice and vibrant. Once Overwatch loads up its just white fest.
There is a gamma slider in there. I always thought gamma was another odd brightness setting so it seems that isnt the case.
So bringing that down makes the colors a little darker. Would it be wise to tweak that a bit then?
Oh I forgot to mention, I've still had a few cases of the monitor randomly flickering. I swapped wires and that didnt seem to be it.
I just got into my first match in overwatch, 10 seconds in it just went black. Then power save mode came up. I swapped inputs hdmi to dp, nothing. I alt-tab, nothing. ctrl+shift+esc for task manager and kill overwatch, nothing.
I tilt the monitor to remove the dp and try another, and the screen came back up. so chalking it up to its default cable.
I have one from work that clips in.


----------



## FattysGoneWild

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LancerKnightX*
> 
> Wow, that ICC made a lot more difference than the earlier ICC profiles I was using. Did you tweak the monitor display settings also? I got an A03 manufactured in June 2016 from BestBuy.


Nope. I let CMD do all the grunt work and only adjusted brightness for the target @120cm. Everything else all defaults accept for deep sleep being disabled in the monitor settings. Which has nothing to do with calibration though. Yes I had a feeling anyone else with a A03 June 2016 build would be pleased with the results.


----------



## FattysGoneWild

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheGlow*
> 
> Yea, the desktop appears nice and vibrant. Once Overwatch loads up its just white fest.
> There is a gamma slider in there. I always thought gamma was another odd brightness setting so it seems that isnt the case.
> So bringing that down makes the colors a little darker. Would it be wise to tweak that a bit then?
> Oh I forgot to mention, I've still had a few cases of the monitor randomly flickering. I swapped wires and that didnt seem to be it.
> I just got into my first match in overwatch, 10 seconds in it just went black. Then power save mode came up. I swapped inputs hdmi to dp, nothing. I alt-tab, nothing. ctrl+shift+esc for task manager and kill overwatch, nothing.
> I tilt the monitor to remove the dp and try another, and the screen came back up. so chalking it up to its default cable.
> I have one from work that clips in.


Games are a hit and miss holding the ICC profile. Mostly a miss. Which seems to be the case with Overwatch. I don't have the game myself and just assuming. But, they do have software out there to hold it. Its also up to devs. But, since the majority buy a monitor it seems and don't calibrate them. Its not a priority or a feature that many people care about. In a perfect world. The setting should be added to all games like in the Witcher 3 that has a option for it. I cant help on brightness. Only post my findings and what I personally calibrated for light out with the monitor. I have always targeted 120cm and think its perfect for day/night use.


----------



## TheGlow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FattysGoneWild*
> 
> Games are a hit and miss holding the ICC profile. Mostly a miss. Which seems to be the case with Overwatch. I don't have the game myself and just assuming. But, they do have software out there to hold it. Its also up to devs. But, since the majority buy a monitor it seems and don't calibrate them. Its not a priority or a feature that many people care about. In a perfect world. The setting should be added to all games like in the Witcher 3 that has a option for it. I cant help on brightness. Only post my findings and what I personally calibrated for light out with the monitor. I have always targeted 120cm and think its perfect for day/night use.


But the concept of moving the gamma slider a little over to make a touch darker, less washed out should be optimal?


----------



## Al plants Corn

How much would I like this screen coming from a u2412m? Has TN progressed enough since I last used it, ~8 years, to not be much discernible from IPS?


----------



## MistaSparkul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Al plants Corn*
> 
> How much would I like this screen coming from a u2412m? Has TN progressed enough since I last used it, ~8 years, to not be much discernible from IPS?


In my opinion these new TN panels are nearly on par with IPS panels. They still have the typical viewing angle issues but as long as you sit directly in front of the monitor then it's a pretty minimal and not really a big deal.


----------



## Al plants Corn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MistaSparkul*
> 
> In my opinion these new TN panels are nearly on par with IPS panels. They still have the typical viewing angle issues but as long as you sit directly in front of the monitor then it's a pretty minimal and not really a big deal.


that's the thing, I'm always going to be sitting directing in front so probably won't be a huge deal.

Would really like to have a pg279q but damn not interested in paying $250 more for IPS.


----------



## FattysGoneWild

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Al plants Corn*
> 
> How much would I like this screen coming from a u2412m? Has TN progressed enough since I last used it, ~8 years, to not be much discernible from IPS?


I have a U2412M myself. Everything is so subjective. I would advise rolling the dice and see what you think. Yes they have improved greatly. But like IPS. TN and IPS still have their own pros's and con's that is still very valid to this day. I myself am pleased with it. For the $450 I paid. It was a steal. I was not going to pay $300 more for the Asus. I feel like I was able to make a fair assessment as well. Since I own the U2412M and U2415 both being IPS. Highly rated and respected monitors as well.

The U2412M is legendary by itself alone. It cant be denied though in the end. Its just a fact. That Asus is the best gaming monitor on the market. Period. But, you pay a premium to get that. It also has a dark side with major QC issues. You have to play the RMA lottery or luck out the first time getting a good one.


----------



## FattysGoneWild

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheGlow*
> 
> But the concept of moving the gamma slider a little over to make a touch darker, less washed out should be optimal?


I guess so? I honestly don't mess with those sliders once I set the brightness for the monitor and its at the correct target I was aiming for.


----------



## Al plants Corn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FattysGoneWild*
> 
> I have a U2412M myself. Everything is so subjective. I would advise rolling the dice and see what you think. Yes they have improved greatly. But like IPS. TN and IPS still have their own pros's and con's that is still very valid to this day. I myself am pleased with it. For the $450 I paid. It was a steal. I was not going to pay $300 more for the Asus. I feel like I was able to make a fair assessment as well. Since I own the U2412M and U2415 both being IPS. Highly rated and respected monitors as well.
> 
> The U2412M is legendary by itself alone. It cant be denied though in the end. Its just a fact. That Asus is the best gaming monitor on the market. Period. But, you pay a premium to get that. It also has a dark side with major QC issues. You have to play the RMA lottery or luck out the first time getting a good one.


Kicking myself now since it was $460 last week but oh well. $50 increase is much easier to swallow than $250 for the asus.


----------



## FattysGoneWild

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Al plants Corn*
> 
> Kicking myself now since it was $460 last week but oh well. $50 increase is much easier to swallow than $250 for the asus.


Best Buy has been putting it on sale a lot lately. It might go on sale again this weekend or Friday.


----------



## Al plants Corn

Decided to buy from amazon. Closest best buy is 45 miles!

Thanks for the input guys hope I like it!


----------



## Malinkadink

Running games in windowed borderless is a 99% chance that a game will not override the icc profile you have enabled. Just to be on the safer side you can use something like color sustainer and it will force the color profile repeatedly if anything tries to disable it.

I dont see a reason to not run in windowed borderless either since gsync works like that still and it makes alt tabbing a snap instead of delayed with fullscreened games.


----------



## LancerKnightX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Malinkadink*
> 
> I dont see a reason to not run in windowed borderless either since gsync works like that still and it makes alt tabbing a snap instead of delayed with fullscreened games.


That's a great idea, I should've used that since the beginning since. It fixes the flickering issues I had with fullscreen and the profile ICC sticks around.


----------



## FattysGoneWild

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Al plants Corn*
> 
> Decided to buy from amazon. Closest best buy is 45 miles!
> 
> Thanks for the input guys hope I like it!


Cool. Let us know how it goes. Hope you like it.


----------



## Al plants Corn

Will do. Excited to try a high refresh screen for once.


----------



## FattysGoneWild

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Al plants Corn*
> 
> Will do. Excited to try a high refresh screen for once.


I am not trying to be the bear of bad news. Just your sig caught my eye. I noticed you are running a 670. That card is not going to run 1440p well at all with that new monitor. You will need a 980Ti, 1070 or 1080 to drive it. Along with the cpu having a heavy overclock. Even then. I think that cpu is going to struggle as well with these newer and more demanding games. Its only going to get worse next year.


----------



## Leopardi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Malinkadink*
> 
> Running games in windowed borderless is a 99% chance that a game will not override the icc profile you have enabled. Just to be on the safer side you can use something like color sustainer and it will force the color profile repeatedly if anything tries to disable it.
> 
> I dont see a reason to not run in windowed borderless either since gsync works like that still and it makes alt tabbing a snap instead of delayed with fullscreened games.


Will G-sync remove the effect from borderless fullscreen, that 60fps looks/feels like 40fps?


----------



## TheGlow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Malinkadink*
> 
> Running games in windowed borderless is a 99% chance that a game will not override the icc profile you have enabled. Just to be on the safer side you can use something like color sustainer and it will force the color profile repeatedly if anything tries to disable it.
> 
> I dont see a reason to not run in windowed borderless either since gsync works like that still and it makes alt tabbing a snap instead of delayed with fullscreened games.


Everything I've read says Borderless window will force the OS Vsync to be on and cause some input delay.
As for the delay with alt-tabbing from full screen, I never really narrowed down the culprit. I've had games where full screen its still fairly quick, and others there would be a half second to 1 second black screen. I thought it was video card, but since this monitor it's much faster. I think each plays a part there.
So for now I have no real delay alt-tabbing around Overwatch.
Sadly Overwatch has a insanely low server tick rate so it's very hard to narrow down to input lag vs server lag on whether or not you used a move in time.


----------



## Al plants Corn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FattysGoneWild*
> 
> I am not trying to be the bear of bad news. Just your sig caught my eye. I noticed you are running a 670. That card is not going to run 1440p well at all with that new monitor. You will need a 980Ti, 1070 or 1080 to drive it. Along with the cpu having a heavy overclock. Even then. I think that cpu is going to struggle as well with these newer and more demanding games. Its only going to get worse next year.


Oh ya I'm well aware of that. Havent been into pc gaming for years so basically going to see if I like this monitor and then decide to get a new gpu. Didn't really want to spend a bunch of money on new stuff if wasn't happy with it.


----------



## FattysGoneWild

I cant win. Never in my life have I got 3 things in a row bad. This brand new one has what looks to be side butt cheeks in the middle of the screen. Perfectly round/oval shape with side cheeks. It shows among light, dark gray and all black images. I ran the built in Dell monitor diagnostic tool. It clearly shows on the gray and black screens. At this point. Its comical. All I can do is laugh from not blowing a complete fuse.







3 bad ones in a row. How in the hell does that even happen? A refresh. At this point. They are no better then the horrible Asus/Acer QC issues.

1. A03 May 2016 build developed a dead pixel right in the middle of the screen.
2. A03 May 2016 build dirt/smudge physically underneath the screen.
3. A03 June 2016 build see above post also had a good amount of backlight bleed on the bottom right

So back to Dell. I am done and done going through Best Buy. Not the fault of them. But, this last time. I drove 60 miles that includes to and from the closest Best Buy from me. Dell put in a brand new replacement request today. Now I wait to receive that one from them. The saga continues.


----------



## Malinkadink

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FattysGoneWild*
> 
> I cant win. Never in my life have I got 3 things in a row bad. This brand new one has what looks to be side butt cheeks in the middle of the screen. Perfectly round/oval shape with side cheeks. It shows among light, dark gray and all black images. I ran the built in Dell monitor diagnostic tool. It clearly shows on the gray and black screens. At this point. Its comical. All I can do is laugh from not blowing a complete fuse.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3 bad ones in a row. How in the hell does that even happen? A refresh. At this point. They are no better then the horrible Asus/Acer QC issues.
> 
> 1. A03 May 2016 build developed a dead pixel right in the middle of the screen.
> 2. A03 May 2016 build dirt/smudge physically underneath the screen.
> 3. A03 June 2016 build see above post also had a good amount of backlight bleed on the bottom right
> 
> So back to Dell. I am done and done going through Best Buy. Not the fault of them. But, this last time. I drove 60 miles that includes to and from the closest Best Buy from me. Dell put in a brand new replacement request today. Now I wait to receive that one from them. The saga continues.


I know exactly what you mean by that defect, the PG278Q i had at launch had the same problem and i've seen it on this Dell too, sad times.


----------



## FattysGoneWild

After setting it all up in chat once again with Dell. What do I get? An email saying they are still having trouble with their ordering tool. Apparently the monitor department. By all that is holly. You cant make this stuff up. Starting to think its just not meant for me to own this thing and its cursed.


----------



## TheGlow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FattysGoneWild*
> 
> After setting it all up in chat once again with Dell. What do I get? An email saying they are still having trouble with their ordering tool. Apparently the monitor department. By all that is holly. You cant make this stuff up. Starting to think its just not meant for me to own this thing and its cursed.


Damn man, sorry to hear all that. The one "perk" of TN was supposed to be the better QC, at least from Dell and what not.


----------



## FattysGoneWild

Well getting some where FINALLY! Got an email its been dispatched for shipping. Just waiting for them to actually ship it now and send confirmation.


----------



## Sinddk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FattysGoneWild*
> 
> Well getting some where FINALLY! Got an email its been dispatched for shipping. Just waiting for them to actually ship it now and send confirmation.


Did you ever try Acer/asus IPS Monitors and if yea, how do they fare vs Dell TN when its calibrated?


----------



## FattysGoneWild

No. But, I do own Dell U2412M and U2415 both IPS monitors. The TN holds its own against them with all 3 properly calibrated.


----------



## foolycooly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FattysGoneWild*
> 
> No. But, I do own Dell U2412M and U2415 both IPS monitors. The TN holds its own against them with all 3 properly calibrated.


Been rocking my 3x U2412ms for several years now and keep trying to break into the 1440p/144hz experience. I got a PG279q for a bit and wasn't happy. I'm thinking I might go pick up one of these at a local store and try it out before deal hunting online. The fact that you mention this holds its own against a U2412M despite being TN gives me hope.


----------



## FattysGoneWild

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *foolycooly*
> 
> Been rocking my 3x U2412ms for several years now and keep trying to break into the 1440p/144hz experience. I got a PG279q for a bit and wasn't happy. I'm thinking I might go pick up one of these at a local store and try it out before deal hunting online. The fact that you mention this holds its own against a U2412M despite being TN gives me hope.


I am really REALLY going to caution you on the statement I made. If you don't have a tool to properly calibrate and coming from a U2412M. Don't get this monitor. I can tell you now. I want to use caution and not send the wrong message. Its completely subjective what I deem acceptable and others unacceptable. If you do color coded work etc. Don't get this monitor. But, for gaming and browsing the net etc properly calibrated. I say give it a go. And if you are even thinking about going with 3 to replace those U2412M's. RUN! The viewing angles wont work for you.


----------



## foolycooly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FattysGoneWild*
> 
> I am really REALLY going to caution you on the statement I made. If you don't have a tool to properly calibrate and coming from a U2412M. Don't get this monitor. I can tell you now. I want to use caution and not send the wrong message. Its completely subjective what I deem acceptable and others unacceptable. If you do color coded work etc. Don't get this monitor. But, for gaming and browsing the net etc properly calibrated. I say give it a go. And if you are even thinking about going with 3 to replace those U2412M's. RUN! The viewing angles wont work for you.


Thanks--mostly just going to try it out to see what TN looks like to me after IPS for so long.

All I really want is a 1440p center panel and my two U2412Ms on the sides. I only use the side panels for youtube/twitch/messaging. I don't game in surround ever, only with my primary center panel. However, I had issues running the PG279Q at 144hz with my U2412Ms at 60hz (huge input lag/stuttering on the 60hz panels), so I sold my shiny new GTX 1080 and went back to my 780ti and 3x u2412ms. We will see how the s2716dg behaves.

Gonna try the 120hz primary/60hz secondary thing to see if it's smoother, but really it seems like I'll need to do a full swap to all 144hz panels. Might try something like 2x S2716dgs instead of 3x u2412ms.


----------



## FattysGoneWild

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *foolycooly*
> 
> Thanks--mostly just going to try it out to see what TN looks like to me after IPS for so long.
> 
> All I really want is a 1440p center panel and my two U2412Ms on the sides. I only use the side panels for youtube/twitch/messaging. I don't game in surround ever, only with my primary center panel. However, I had issues running the PG279Q at 144hz with my U2412Ms at 60hz (huge input lag/stuttering on the 60hz panels), so I sold my shiny new GTX 1080 and went back to my 780ti and 3x u2412ms. We will see how the s2716dg behaves.
> 
> Gonna try the 120hz primary/60hz secondary thing to see if it's smoother, but really it seems like I'll need to do a full swap to all 144hz panels. Might try something like 2x S2716dgs instead of 3x u2412ms.


You are aware of the 24" version right? http://accessories.us.dell.com/sna/productdetail.aspx?c=us&l=en&s=dhs&cs=19&sku=210-AIZS Just wanted to put that out there in case you wanted to stay with 24" instead of going 27". Also. The 24" version does 165Hz as the 27" only does 144Hz. If that matters to you. Like I mentioned earlier. I don't want you to go into shock and awe at the color difference between this one and the U2412M. Its going to be dramatic compared to the IPS. The colors will seem really washed out. Until you actually calibrate it if you have a tool available.

BUT. The good news is. Dell has improved the colors out of the box with the A03 June 2016 builds on up.


----------



## Breaky10

I have a bug with my Dell S2716DG :-(
The power consumption in standby-mode is too high: 20 Watt in standby and 6 Watt if i turn the monitor manually off.
I have a "A03" revision (Build Mai 2016) monitor.

Can someone check and post the power consumption of a A03 revision monitor please?


----------



## AlCapwn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FattysGoneWild*
> 
> BUT. The good news is. Dell has improved the colors out of the box with the A03 June 2016 builds on up.


Where did you get this information?


----------



## FattysGoneWild

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlCapwn*
> 
> Where did you get this information?


Myself. I observed it with my own eyes and during calibration. I had 2 A03 May 2016 builds and 1 A03 June 2016 build to compare.


----------



## FattysGoneWild

Got my brand new replacement from Dell directly. 2 dead pixels off to the left side right out of the gate. ***. So, far everything else is on par and looks to be okay. Take this in folks. 4 brand new ones in a row with some kind of issue. Absolutely nuts. Very disappointed in Dell. This is not like them to have such poor QC with their monitors. Then again. All I have ever owned from them are their UltraSharp monitors. Seems like they have much stricter QC standards with those.

I also got a older build compared to my last 3. 2 being A03 May 2016 and 1 A03 June 2016. This one is A03 April 2016 build.


----------



## sivarthcaz

Received my April 2016 A03 "refurbished" on Friday to replace my A00 and it's been perfect. I wouldn't think it was a refurb taking it out and looking it over so that works for me. I favor glossy displays and the matte coating on this revision was a huge relief and change. Noticed it as soon as I took it out of the box before I even powered it up. No dead pixels, light uniformity/bleed is very acceptable.


----------



## MistaSparkul

PCmonitors has indeed confirmed that the newer revisions use a lighter coating! Damn the question of whether I should sell my decent XB270HU to get a Dell as IPS glow bothers me more than TN panel viewing angles having also own a Benq XL27030Z...


----------



## Kinaesthetic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MistaSparkul*
> 
> PCmonitors has indeed confirmed that the newer revisions use a lighter coating! Damn the question of whether I should sell my decent XB270HU to get a Dell as IPS glow bothers me more than TN panel viewing angles having also own a Benq XL27030Z...


I can't find this anywhere except from you. Where did you find this information?


----------



## FattysGoneWild

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sivarthcaz*
> 
> Received my April 2016 A03 "refurbished" on Friday to replace my A00 and it's been perfect. I wouldn't think it was a refurb taking it out and looking it over so that works for me. I favor glossy displays and the matte coating on this revision was a huge relief and change. Noticed it as soon as I took it out of the box before I even powered it up. No dead pixels, light uniformity/bleed is very acceptable.


Did it come in the full Dell.com retail box? Or just a regular box? If you bought it new and ask for a replacement with in 30 days of invoice no matter where you bought it. Dell will ship you a brand new one. They sent me a full retail brand new box with everything in it.


----------



## MistaSparkul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kinaesthetic*
> 
> I can't find this anywhere except from you. Where did you find this information?


They updated their review to include a comparison of the two.

https://pcmonitors.info/reviews/dell-s2716dg/

https://pcmonitors.info/wp-content/uploads/2016/03/S2716DG-new-screen-surface.jpg


----------



## sivarthcaz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FattysGoneWild*
> 
> Did it come in the full Dell.com retail box? Or just a regular box? If you bought it new and ask for a replacement with in 30 days of invoice no matter where you bought it. Dell will ship you a brand new one. They sent me a full retail brand new box with everything in it.


No it came in a plain box. Looks brand new, no defects, any issues I had are fixed. No reason to send it back when the warranty is still good for 3 years and I have no problems/complaints with the replacement they sent.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MistaSparkul*
> 
> They updated their review to include a comparison of the two.
> 
> https://pcmonitors.info/reviews/dell-s2716dg/
> 
> https://pcmonitors.info/wp-content/uploads/2016/03/S2716DG-new-screen-surface.jpg


Can vouch for that coating comparison. Was night and day for me.


----------



## FattysGoneWild

Revision A03 April 2016 ICC profile in link. Brightness set to 25 measured at 119cm. Target was 120cm. Everything else left at factory defaults accept for deep sleep being disabled which has nothing to do with calibration. Colormunki Display was used once again.

http://www.filedropper.com/dells2716dgd65_3


----------



## reqq

Hopefully their 24 incher have this improved AG coating and better colors.


----------



## TheGlow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kinaesthetic*
> 
> I can't find this anywhere except from you. Where did you find this information?


I also confirmed this earlier.
I had an A00 from Newegg and received an April A03 from Dell. Side by side I could see the coating difference, and normally I dont notice stuff like this.
Full brightness and white background the newer one looked whiter, more correct. The older darker coating had a shimmery rainbow effect to it.
On a side note I also noticed the pixel inversion now which I think the darker coating masked.
1 dead pixel in lower left as well. Ive had it up almost a 2 weeks now. Ill give it another dead pixel check to see if any new ones popped up.


----------



## Iching

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheGlow*
> 
> I also confirmed this earlier.
> I had an A00 from Newegg and received an April A03 from Dell. Side by side I could see the coating difference, and normally I dont notice stuff like this.
> Full brightness and white background the newer one looked whiter, more correct. The older darker coating had a shimmery rainbow effect to it.
> On a side note I also noticed the pixel inversion now which I think the darker coating masked.
> 1 dead pixel in lower left as well. Ive had it up almost a 2 weeks now. Ill give it another dead pixel check to see if any new ones popped up.


Did you exchange yours with Dell?I would probably have to break mine.







I would like to get the one with lighter coating.


----------



## FattysGoneWild

Those old revisions with that nasty ass coating should be pulled off the shelves. At this point. I cant believe new ones are still out there with that revision. Newegg for example with their last fire sale of these. Those poor souls that received those and think they look like junk because of it.


----------



## FattysGoneWild

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheGlow*
> 
> I also confirmed this earlier.
> I had an A00 from Newegg and received an April A03 from Dell. Side by side I could see the coating difference, and normally I dont notice stuff like this.
> Full brightness and white background the newer one looked whiter, more correct. The older darker coating had a shimmery rainbow effect to it.
> On a side note I also noticed the pixel inversion now which I think the darker coating masked.
> 1 dead pixel in lower left as well. Ive had it up almost a 2 weeks now. Ill give it another dead pixel check to see if any new ones popped up.


Give it a real good look up close. They are hard to spot. I hope my 2 eventually go away over time. Since mine are adjacent. I found out a replacement could be made upon manager approval. But, I am burned out going through replacement after replacement trying to get a good one.


----------



## sivarthcaz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Iching*
> 
> Did you exchange yours with Dell?I would probably have to break mine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would like to get the one with lighter coating.


My A00 had some very weird bleed/blue hue along the bottom bezel - so that's what I went with to get my replacement. I would try to find something.. the A03 I received is much improved.


----------



## TheGlow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Iching*
> 
> Did you exchange yours with Dell?I would probably have to break mine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would like to get the one with lighter coating.


Yes. I reached out to Newegg and they only said they dont have A03. No mention of A02s. And slight correction, I meant I had an A01 from Newegg, not an A00. Sadly from what I can find out A00 is better than A01. It at least comes up as HDCP compliant over Displayport unlike A01.
Mine was still within 30 days so I could get a new one. Start the online chat and theyll have you do basic trouble shooting. I just kept telling them my screen randomly flickers, which it did. New one has done it but only once every day or so. The other was 2-3 a day.
I also had a smudge under the screen. Just tell them you see some black spots, dead pixels, and theres a bunch. I think over 5 or so for them to process it. Or at least thats what the rep said when I told her the new one out of the box had a dead pixel.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FattysGoneWild*
> 
> Give it a real good look up close. They are hard to spot. I hope my 2 eventually go away over time. Since mine are adjacent. I found out a replacement could be made upon manager approval. But, I am burned out going through replacement after replacement trying to get a good one.


I did before. All white and put my face inches away and sway left and right since some I had on another monitor you could only really see from a different angle.


----------



## soulj4h

So thinking of picking this monitor up for around $397.00. off the dell outlet site. Is it worth it? If not, I may be considering the XB270HABPRZ acer recertified one for $340.00. Any recommendations would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## sivarthcaz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *soulj4h*
> 
> So thinking of picking this monitor up for around $397.00. off the dell outlet site. Is it worth it? If not, I may be considering the XB270HABPRZ acer recertified one for $340.00. Any recommendations would be greatly appreciated.


If you're only getting the 90 day warranty I wouldn't say it's worth it. Same if you're getting a short warranty on the Acer. Personal opinion, but it seems like you have a sub $400 budget you're working with. If you can splurge on an extra $75 - $100 and wait for the S2716DG to go on sale or price match with a local store/competitor then you'll get the full warranty of 3 years. Can't say if the Acer goes on sale much.

Personally I don't like the idea of spending that kind of money and having a warranty that's only a few months - doesn't make too much sense to me, but that's up to you.

Note: I would suggest purchasing from Dell or Best Buy if possible since they seem to be handing out the A03 revision.


----------



## Shadowarez

When I got my monitor I added the extra warrenty. Mine has a 8 year coverage I didn't wanna take a chance regardless if it's dell or Asus or Acer. Though I got mine when they were $1199 lol. Gota love Canada if you're rich if not this hobby isn't for you.


----------



## FattysGoneWild

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *soulj4h*
> 
> So thinking of picking this monitor up for around $397.00. off the dell outlet site. Is it worth it? If not, I may be considering the XB270HABPRZ acer recertified one for $340.00. Any recommendations would be greatly appreciated.


Watch out for Best Buy sale. Seems like it goes on sale often. I got mine for $450 there. Dell will also price match if you want it directly through them.


----------



## TheGlow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *soulj4h*
> 
> So thinking of picking this monitor up for around $397.00. off the dell outlet site. Is it worth it? If not, I may be considering the XB270HABPRZ acer recertified one for $340.00. Any recommendations would be greatly appreciated.


I originally got the XB270HU Abprz. Not sure how diff from non-u. This was before I knew about the Dell and jumped the gun too soon.
Issues I had was out of the box 3 stuck pixels and 1 dead pixel. also on the 3rd day, all Sunday long there was a section on bottom where the backlit was dead. So i had a 1-2 inch black gap on the bottom. Next day it went away. Also it only has a single Displayport input. No Hdmi in the event you wanted to put a console or something else on it.
Im still on a radeon r9 380 until I can get a 1070, but that monitor wouldn't let me go over 120Hz. The Dell came up 144Hz immediately, ruling out the idea the card couldnt do 144.

Lastly, when I was looking into more info like the backlight prob, Ultra low blue mode not working, and 120Hz, I couldnt find ANYthing on Acers site for support.
Their website last i checked di dnt even have this model as being in existence. No hits on any product documentation.
Forums not much better. Either my post would sit forever untouched, and if I commented about that, then an admin would swoop and edit or delete any posts I said about that.


----------



## b4thman

There is something I want to share in this forum, about gamma callibration.

I downloaded months ago two different profiles from https://pcmonitors.info/reviews/dell-s2716dg/ and I am happy using both of them, one for gaming and the other for normal desktop use (with low levels of blue).

But what I have found now is that if I use the callibration tool included in Windows 7, I can obtain better dark scenes without loosing details, but for that to happen I have to do something weird..., I have to use the gamma level in the lowest possition, even though apparently is totally wrong according with the example dots of the callibration program. The final result is that I can distinguish nicely the different gray levels, but the dark is a better dark in games.

This monitor behaves extrange in terms of gamma, and also maybe windows do not recognize it properly, I am not very sure, but the result is that in the different gamma test of games I normally can not darken enough to have the typical image that dissapear besides the other image that you can see barely. A good example maybe Dark Souls 3 (I am playing that game right these days). It is impossible for me to make one of the images dissapear, even if I use 0% brightness in the OSD (I usually play that way) and I use Windows 7 color callibration with 0% gamma. I do not touch the gamma in this game. Why this happen? I have no idea, if I use another monitor is very easy to darken the screen to lose completely the test image.

I would like to know how this monitor works (I have curiosity), and to know why this pannel behaves so special with gamma. Of course out of the box the OSD is insalely high and you have to lower gamma to almost 0% to have a decent/natural reproduction. And this seems not to be a fault of my monitor, becuase for my hands I have had 2 monitors (the 1st I sent back just because I doubt if was bad because this reason, but the 2nd is just the same on this respect). Don't misunderstand me, I love this monitor once callibrated, and it has many things I need of a monitor together, and I would never return, but I feel as if there is more field of improvement in terms of gamma callibration, and maybe if is because this pannel behaves different from others in this respect.


----------



## b4thman

Another thing I am discovering now is that, if I run the Windows 7 color callibration tool and I have selected the "low blue profile" of this page https://pcmonitors.info/reviews/dell-s2716dg/ (my normal profile when not gamming), the tool informs me that (I am translating into english) "this screen is using a wide gamma color profile, and this tool is going to create a conventional color profile that may be a poor adjustement for this screen". WTH is that?

Using the gamma test of this page http://www.imaging-resource.com/ARTS/MONCAL/CALIBRATE.HTM I see that I can see the difference in every square (minor difference, of course) If I use the "gamming" profile from
https://pcmonitors.info/reviews/dell-s2716dg/ , but in real gamming I feel better colors (specially dark colors) when using the profile I said before with 0% gamma. But in that cass I can not distinguish 5-7, and very barely 9 and 11.


----------



## Overclock4926

In my case,
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheGlow*
> 
> I also confirmed this earlier.
> I had an A00 from Newegg and received an April A03 from Dell. Side by side I could see the coating difference, and normally I dont notice stuff like this.
> Full brightness and white background the newer one looked whiter, more correct. The older darker coating had a shimmery rainbow effect to it.
> On a side note I also noticed the pixel inversion now which I think the darker coating masked.
> 1 dead pixel in lower left as well. Ive had it up almost a 2 weeks now. Ill give it another dead pixel check to see if any new ones popped up.


I received an A00 from Amazon and decided "Screw it" I am going to Dematte this thing. Unfortunately, there are no how-to online for this monitor. Just went ahead and took a chance. Didn't realize it was easier than I thought.


----------



## Malinkadink

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Overclock4926*
> 
> In my case,
> I received an A00 from Amazon and decided "Screw it" I am going to Dematte this thing. Unfortunately, there are no how-to online for this monitor. Just went ahead and took a chance. Didn't realize it was easier than I thought.


Pictures?


----------



## Overclock4926

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Malinkadink*
> 
> Pictures?


I don't have any during the procedure, but i will take a few when i get a chance. At least you guys can see what it looks like.


----------



## Malinkadink

Picked one of these up from Microcenter just today, A03, June Build. There was a huge hole in the box so i was worried it was damaged, but set it up and it looks fine for now. Coating is definitely lighter than earlier ones. No dead pixels that i found, but i have the same "saw" like pattern at the bottom edge of the display as some other posted noticed, whats up with that?

EDIT: The gamma is also of course atrociously low at 1.9 with 0 OSD controls to fix it which is a real shame for people without colorimeters, thankfully i'm not one of them, but this is still an oversight by Dell. There is also some overshoot on lighter backgrounds, but i feel as though its a little less than i remember from an earlier version.

Also will be keeping an eye out for any pixels that may decide to die in the first couple of weeks as others noticed happening.


----------



## Iching

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Malinkadink*
> 
> Picked one of these up from Microcenter just today, A03, June Build. There was a huge hole in the box so i was worried it was damaged, but set it up and it looks fine for now. Coating is definitely lighter than earlier ones. No dead pixels that i found, but i have the same "saw" like pattern at the bottom edge of the display as some other posted noticed, whats up with that?
> 
> EDIT: The gamma is also of course atrociously low at 1.9 with 0 OSD controls to fix it which is a real shame for people without colorimeters, thankfully i'm not one of them, but this is still an oversight by Dell. There is also some overshoot on lighter backgrounds, but i feel as though its a little less than i remember from an earlier version.
> 
> Also will be keeping an eye out for any pixels that may decide to die in the first couple of weeks as others noticed happening.


That's really depressing. I had to return the first one I bought due to a dead pixel (A00). I was going to grab a second one this month but it seems the quality and issues are getting progressively worse.


----------



## Overclock4926

Here are a couple shots. Sorry, about the quality though. Notice the glare in the corners.


----------



## FattysGoneWild

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Malinkadink*
> 
> Picked one of these up from Microcenter just today, A03, June Build. There was a huge hole in the box so i was worried it was damaged, but set it up and it looks fine for now. Coating is definitely lighter than earlier ones. No dead pixels that i found, but i have the same "saw" like pattern at the bottom edge of the display as some other posted noticed, whats up with that?
> 
> EDIT: The gamma is also of course atrociously low at 1.9 with 0 OSD controls to fix it which is a real shame for people without colorimeters, thankfully i'm not one of them, but this is still an oversight by Dell. There is also some overshoot on lighter backgrounds, but i feel as though its a little less than i remember from an earlier version.
> 
> Also will be keeping an eye out for any pixels that may decide to die in the first couple of weeks as others noticed happening.


That saw pattern is a defect. I really hope you are not keeping it thinking that is normal and acceptable?


----------



## FattysGoneWild

Going on my 5th brand new replacement. Along with the 2 dead pixels. It has developed side butt cheeks just like my last one. Took about 48-72 hrs to develop. Dell wanted pictures this time and I was happy to provide them. They approved another brand new replacement after seeing the issue in the pictures.

How is it possible to get 4 bad ones in a row brand new? Starting to think this is a faulty model that should be pulled. This and the Xbox 360 when they first came out take the cake for complete pos's. It not even sad or pathetic now. We are beyond that. This is not like Dell's QC. Its making them look extremely bad.

Who ever is making them for Dell. I think their QC process is if they power on. They get boxed up and shipped off. I honestly thought some people were just flat out trolling Dell with replacement after replacement trying to land a good one. I am a believer now.

I went with Dell because of the stricter QC standards and warranty. They are no better then Acer/Asus in the QC department with this particular model. I have owned many Dell monitors. Currently even own a U2412M and U2415. Never had a issue with any of them or one go out on me.


----------



## AlCapwn

Sweet then







The one i got a week ago IS A03


----------



## Sinddk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Malinkadink*
> 
> Picked one of these up from Microcenter just today, A03, June Build. There was a huge hole in the box so i was worried it was damaged, but set it up and it looks fine for now. Coating is definitely lighter than earlier ones. No dead pixels that i found, but i have the same "saw" like pattern at the bottom edge of the display as some other posted noticed, whats up with that?
> 
> EDIT: The gamma is also of course atrociously low at 1.9 with 0 OSD controls to fix it which is a real shame for people without colorimeters, thankfully i'm not one of them, but this is still an oversight by Dell. There is also some overshoot on lighter backgrounds, but i feel as though its a little less than i remember from an earlier version.
> 
> Also will be keeping an eye out for any pixels that may decide to die in the first couple of weeks as others noticed happening.


How much Did you Tinker with when you calibrated it? Considering the fatty earlier stated that he needed to adjust the brightness down to 25 to reach 2.2


----------



## AlCapwn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Overclock4926*
> 
> Here are a couple shots. Sorry, about the quality though. Notice the glare in the corners.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Holy moly. The screen looks so clear. It reminds me of the Acer Xb270HU (ips), or at least how it remains in my memory. Can you also take some pictures of stadard windows use or ir possible post a video.

Also was it "easy" to remove it?


----------



## Dreamer10

The Windows 10 1607 Update installs a new profile called: "Dell S2716DG Color Profile, D6500". It fixes the gamma problem by adjusting it from the terrible 1.9 to 2.19. If you like, you can further improve the gamma value by using the tool "QuickGamma". I have set it to: 2.21. The colors are wonderful now! However, you won't achieve clean, snow-like WHITE, it still keeps a greyish tint. Other than that, a great improvement!


----------



## Malinkadink

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sinddk*
> 
> How much Did you Tinker with when you calibrated it? Considering the fatty earlier stated that he needed to adjust the brightness down to 25 to reach 2.2


What i normally do is check with HCFR the various gamma curves the display can output with its OSD gamma controls and then choose the one that tracks closest to 2.2. and use that to calibrate with. Seeing as how this monitor doesn't have gamma controls i didn't bother with doing that, i just dialed in the brightness to 120 nits and adjusted RGB to get as close to 6500k and let it do its thing. That said mine has that wavy saw like pattern along the entire bottom edge to the right of the dell logo so i'll be returning it.

The store doesn't have any more S2716DGs in stock, i actually think it was odd they only got 1 in their recent shipment after not having stock of it for some time. I think i'll get the MG279Q instead. The only real downside over the Dell is having some IPS glow, otherwise it blows the Dell out of the water in image quality. After juggling these TN and IPS monitors while TN has its merits, IPS has simply for the most part caught up and overall is the better display to have unless one cannot stand glow whatsoever. However, as far as glow is concerned unless you consume dark content like a fiend it rarely is an issue in typical usage.

Goodluck to those that get a good Dell and are enjoying it


----------



## TheGlow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Malinkadink*
> 
> What i normally do is check with HCFR the various gamma curves the display can output with its OSD gamma controls and then choose the one that tracks closest to 2.2. and use that to calibrate with. Seeing as how this monitor doesn't have gamma controls i didn't bother with doing that, i just dialed in the brightness to 120 nits and adjusted RGB to get as close to 6500k and let it do its thing. That said mine has that wavy saw like pattern along the entire bottom edge to the right of the dell logo so i'll be returning it.
> 
> The store doesn't have any more S2716DGs in stock, i actually think it was odd they only got 1 in their recent shipment after not having stock of it for some time. I think i'll get the MG279Q instead. The only real downside over the Dell is having some IPS glow, otherwise it blows the Dell out of the water in image quality. After juggling these TN and IPS monitors while TN has its merits, IPS has simply for the most part caught up and overall is the better display to have unless one cannot stand glow whatsoever. However, as far as glow is concerned unless you consume dark content like a fiend it rarely is an issue in typical usage.
> 
> Goodluck to those that get a good Dell and are enjoying it


I'll need to check for that wavy saw pattern on mine. I don't recall seeing it but I'm the kind of guy that notices when my keyboard has been moved over an inch but not that my wife dyed her hair color.


----------



## Overclock4926

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlCapwn*
> 
> [/SPOILER]
> 
> Holy moly. The screen looks so clear. It reminds me of the Acer Xb270HU (ips), or at least how it remains in my memory. Can you also take some pictures of stadard windows use or ir possible post a video.
> 
> Also was it "easy" to remove it?


Can do. I'll post as soon as i have a chance to.


----------



## Beast!

Upgraded from an Asus VS248H, received from Amazon a few days ago. A02 revision, no dead pixels.

Took a fair amount of tweaking to reach a satisfactory color level, but the primary thing was simply lowering gamma to ~0.7 or lower in Nvidia control panel, as many have mentioned.

1440p has been a nice bump up, but the bigger and more noticeable difference for me has been the 144hz + G-Sync, coming from 1080p 60hz. It's astonishingly fluid.


----------



## AlCapwn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Overclock4926*
> 
> Can do. I'll post as soon as i have a chance to.


Great, thanks can't wait


----------



## Overclock4926

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlCapwn*
> 
> Great, thanks can't wait


Hope this helps. Sorry about the rush job. Need a better camera


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Overclock4926*
> 
> Hope this helps. Sorry about the rush job. Need a better camera


Congrats, your S2716DG now looks better than any of the 2560 x 1440 144 Hz IPS monitors. Nice work! I wish I had the stones to attempt that, and whatever it takes to not screw it up.


----------



## MistaSparkul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Overclock4926*
> 
> Hope this helps. Sorry about the rush job. Need a better camera


Beautiful.


----------



## Wetpotatobread

Hey guys, I plan on getting the monitor within the next month and I have a quick question. I've been reading that in order for this monitor to look good I need to set up a color profile, but some games might overwrite it and I would need to install a program to force it so it isnt overwritten. I wanted to know if this works 100% of the time ( I don't want to waste money on this monitor if it's not gonna work right 100% of the time) and what program would I have to use?


----------



## Overclock4926

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Congrats, your S2716DG now looks better than any of the 2560 x 1440 144 Hz IPS monitors. Nice work! I wish I had the stones to attempt that, and whatever it takes to not screw it up.


Thanks! Scary as hell, because i didn't have anything to reference online, but the videos that had someone removing the AG coating on another Dell monitor did help.

I wish i have taken pictures to show you guys, but i figure, if i broke it, i didn't want to waste time on it.

To anyone who wants to take a chance. What I meant by "easy" was you do not need to take the whole monitor apart. You just need to take the back off so you can get to the corners. You should take the bottom piece off that has the Dell logo on it. DO NOT open the front of the screen, the actual monitor is behind that. What you see in the front right now is the AG coating.

What I mean by do not open the front, there was the actual monitor behind it, don't know what they were, but there was a plastic piece in the back, the glass and then another piece in front of it.

So, after what i said and you want to take the chance, soak those towels and leave them on there for at leave four hours like suggested. Longer probably better. I was impatience to tell you guys the truth and probably left it on for 2.5 hours. I was able to pull the AG coating off, but it did take some effort. If I kept it on longer, I'm sure it would probably be effortless.

I should mention that you should use bottle or distilled water. I had drinking water so i just used that.









Ok, now after i took the AG coating off, there was left over glue on the monitor. I was like oh damn....WTH! So, again, I took a chance and decided to go ahead and wipe the glue off. *IMPORTANT* Use microfiber cloths. One that you keep damp and another to wipe. Wipe on and Wipe off. You will need to wipe like you are wet sandpapering. You will notice the glue coming off, but you will need to put some effort. Not too much pressure. Just enough pressure until you notice the glue is coming off. This process does take time, but it is worth it. I got sick of looking at washout colors!

Good luck to anyone, but if you have questions, feel free to ask. I'll answer as best i could.


----------



## FattysGoneWild

My picture attached. Can you guys also go here


http://imgur.com/GFhPlB7

 and here https://wallpaperscraft.com/download/windows_8_gray_green_yellow_blue_30972/2560x1440 Is anyone else having the side butt cheeks issue? Its so hard to capture on camera. I tried to point it out in the picture attached. Let me know please.


----------



## reqq

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Overclock4926*
> 
> Hope this helps. Sorry about the rush job. Need a better camera


Love it.


----------



## AlCapwn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Overclock4926*
> 
> Hope this helps. Sorry about the rush job. Need a better camera
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Can't see the video since i am at work but those pictures... ohh boy

What would you say improved after the operation. Like more vibrant color ect.
And what was dis improved like light reflection.

Great job again btw so jelly


----------



## Overclock4926

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlCapwn*
> 
> [/SPOILER]
> 
> Can't see the video since i am at work but those pictures... ohh boy
> 
> What would you say improved after the operation. Like more vibrant color ect.
> And what was dis improved like light reflection.
> 
> Great job again btw so jelly


Thanks! It is so much better!!! No washout colors! Very vibrant! I actually had to adjust the color hue so it was not so saturated. Very surprised how this is a TN screen after this mod.Now that i think about it, I should do a BLB pic for you guys. I did not even check if there was any BLB after the mod. I was just happy it went well. I am a happy camper! Now, want a 32" glossy screen with 144hz 4K!!


----------



## Chaert

Gotten one of these to. I received a A02 revision. I asked the store to check if they had any A03's but they said they were not able to check that.
Didn't know it was printed on the box itself.

Apart from that I think this is a stunning monitor. Coming from a BenQ XL2420T which was already very smooth. The 2560x1440 reso is the biggest difference for me and already love it.

Is it worth returning the A02 though and go for a A03? Seems I've gotten a pretty good A02, very good blacks, minor backbleed, no dust and no dead/stuck pixels.


----------



## FattysGoneWild

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chaert*
> 
> Gotten one of these to. I received a A02 revision. I asked the store to check if they had any A03's but they said they were not able to check that.
> Didn't know it was printed on the box itself.
> 
> Apart from that I think this is a stunning monitor. Coming from a BenQ XL2420T which was already very smooth. The 2560x1440 reso is the biggest difference for me and already love it.
> 
> Is it worth returning the A02 though and go for a A03? Seems I've gotten a pretty good A02, very good blacks, minor backbleed, no dust and no dead/stuck pixels.


No. I would keep it. A02&A03 have the newest screen coating on them. Its the older A00&A01 that does not.


----------



## MistaSparkul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chaert*
> 
> Gotten one of these to. I received a A02 revision. I asked the store to check if they had any A03's but they said they were not able to check that.
> Didn't know it was printed on the box itself.
> 
> Apart from that I think this is a stunning monitor. Coming from a BenQ XL2420T which was already very smooth. The 2560x1440 reso is the biggest difference for me and already love it.
> 
> Is it worth returning the A02 though and go for a A03? Seems I've gotten a pretty good A02, very good blacks, minor backbleed, no dust and no dead/stuck pixels.


From PCMonitors: "More recent revisions of the monitor, including A02 and A03 (manufacturing dates of January 2016 onwards, perhaps slightly earlier) instead employ a light matte anti-glare screen surface similar to that used on the AHVA panels."

Your Dell has the lighter coating if it is an A02. Keeper for sure if it's got zero problems.


----------



## deafmetal

I just got 3 of them from Amazon yesterday, A02 December 2015. Working GREAT on a Titan XP, no dead pixels, no issue with the coating that I can tell. Amazing picture quality, especially coming from one Dell WS2407 for the last 10 years. Surround at 7680x1440x144hz is astounding! OMG!


----------



## Iching

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deafmetal*
> 
> I just got 3 of them from Amazon yesterday, A02 December 2015. Working GREAT on a Titan XP, no dead pixels, no issue with the coating that I can tell. Amazing picture quality, especially coming from one Dell WS2407 for the last 10 years. Surround at 7680x1440x144hz is astounding! OMG!


I don't want to rain on your parade but S2716DG looks like .... when I put it next to my wife's NEC 302W or even my Dell U2715H. Start scrolling up and down you will see how bad it gets. It's a good gaming monitor but nothing else.


----------



## FattysGoneWild

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Iching*
> 
> *I don't want to rain on your parade but S2716DG looks like .... when I put it next to my wife's NEC 302W or even my Dell U2715H.* Start scrolling up and down you will see how bad it gets. It's a good gaming monitor but nothing else.


Valid point until you compared 2 IPS non gaming panels to a TN gaming monitor. You cant be serious? It also looks far from crap as well once calibrated. Very acceptable then for a TN and its limits considering.


----------



## Iching

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FattysGoneWild*
> 
> Valid point until you compared 2 IPS non gaming panels to a TN gaming monitor. You cant be serious? It also looks far from crap as well once calibrated. Very acceptable then for a TN and its limits considering.


If I had to compare TN gaming monitors I would take vg278he which I also have. After calibration it looks better than S2716DG. I like Dell, it is my favorite display brand (still have three 3007wfp-hc and one u3011 that work great). I ordered Asus PG279Q last week and should receive it this week. We shall see. This Dell is the last TN I will ever purchase.


----------



## FattysGoneWild

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Iching*
> 
> If I had to compare TN gaming monitors I would take vg278he which I also have. After calibration it looks better than S2716DG. I like Dell, it is my favorite display brand (still have three 3007wfp-hc and one u3011 that work great). I ordered Asus PG279Q last week and should receive it this week. We shall see. This Dell is the last TN I will ever purchase.


The Asus wont even be close to a fair comparison. Its going to murder it. Just me personally. I got the Dell on sale at Best Buy for $450 bucks. Its a steal for those kind of specs even with it being a TN. I could not justify paying another $300 for that Asus because it is IPS. I am a big fan of IPS as well. I own Dell U2412M and U2415. 1 thing I don't miss with IPS. IPS glow. Its nice to have black being black again.


----------



## Chaert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FattysGoneWild*
> 
> No. I would keep it. A02&A03 have the newest screen coating on them. Its the older A00&A01 that does not.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MistaSparkul*
> 
> From PCMonitors: "More recent revisions of the monitor, including A02 and A03 (manufacturing dates of January 2016 onwards, perhaps slightly earlier) instead employ a light matte anti-glare screen surface similar to that used on the AHVA panels."
> 
> Your Dell has the lighter coating if it is an A02. Keeper for sure if it's got zero problems.


Oh thanks guys, thought only the A03 had the newer coating. Then it's a keeper for sure!
Gotta say this is an excellent TN panel, I have 2 Dell IPS panels (24", don't remember the exact model right now) at work but the S2716DG beats them in pretty much everything. Wanted to go with the PG279Q but looking at all the issues it's got this Dell seems the better choice. So far I'm not dissapointed.

Here are some pics.





Only thing that bugs me a bit is the bezel. There is a bit more space between the panel and the bezel on the right side of the monitor than on the left side. It's hard to see though.


----------



## Iching

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FattysGoneWild*
> 
> The Asus wont even be close to a fair comparison. Its going to murder it. Just me personally. I got the Dell on sale at Best Buy for $450 bucks. Its a steal for those kind of specs even with it being a TN. I could not justify paying another $300 for that Asus because it is IPS. I am a big fan of IPS as well. I own Dell U2412M and U2415. 1 thing I don't miss with IPS. IPS glow. Its nice to have black being black again.


I paid around the same the amount last year. I never noticed IPS glow, never a problem for me since I sit in a well-lit place. I have to spend a lot of hours every day staring at my display so I decided grab PG279Q. If it's a lemon then it's going back to Newegg. Don't get me wrong, S2716DG has a fantastic design, usually the case with all Dells but I don't want to torture my eyes any more.


----------



## AlCapwn

It would be great if everybody could post their Current settings like:
Gamma via control panel, brightness, contrast, color settings ect. I will do the same later with a couple of pictures of the setup.


----------



## Chaert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlCapwn*
> 
> It would be great if everybody could post their Current settings like:
> Gamma via control panel, brightness, contrast, color settings ect. I will do the same later with a couple of pictures of the setup.


Dell monitor settings:

-Brightness: 35, depends on time of day though.
-Contrast:70 (default)
-Color: Standard
-Response time: Normal

nVidia Control Panel:

Brightness: 45
Contrast: 50
Gamma: 0.97
Digital Vibrance: 60

Still have to fiddle with the settings and gotta load up a ICC profile I guess.

One thing I just noticed. Black text on a white background has some kind of ghosting issue. Especially when moving a window horizontally. A trail can be seen when moving. Anyone else experiencing this?


----------



## AlCapwn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chaert*
> 
> Dell monitor settings:
> 
> -Brightness: 35, depends on time of day though.
> -Contrast:70 (default)
> -Color: Standard
> -Response time: Normal
> 
> nVidia Control Panel:
> 
> Brightness: 45
> Contrast: 50
> Gamma: 0.97
> Digital Vibrance: 60
> 
> Still have to fiddle with the settings and gotta load up a ICC profile I guess.
> 
> One thing I just noticed. Black text on a white background has some kind of ghosting issue. Especially when moving a window horizontally. A trail can be seen when moving. Anyone else experiencing this?


Great thanks. Isn't the icc profile only for printing and scanning?

The trails is as i am aware of overshoot. But if you enable ulmb at 120hz and turn down the brightness a bit. the overshoot is somewhat masked.


----------



## Chaert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlCapwn*
> 
> Great thanks. Isn't the icc profile only for printing and scanning?
> 
> The trails is as i am aware of overshoot. But if you enable ulmb at 120hz and turn down the brightness a bit. the overshoot is somewhat masked.


As far as I know ICC profiles are for color management in Windows.

ULMB indeed fixes the text ghosting somewhat. So every S2716DG has this issue? Bit dissapointed as my old XL2420T didn't have this kind of problems.


----------



## dx234

With [email protected] enabled I notice a second image following the actual image. Anyone got an idea what this is?


----------



## GoLDii3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dx234*
> 
> With [email protected] enabled I notice a second image following the actual image. Anyone got an idea what this is?


Like "fast" here?



It's called overshoot.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoLDii3*
> 
> Like "fast" here?
> 
> 
> 
> It's called overshoot.


Nope, he's seeing *strobe crosstalk*. Visible on the bottom half of the screen. I think it's minor on my XB270HU, and there ought to be less of it on the S2716DG.


----------



## Astonished

What do you guys recommend using for CSGO? GSYNC with capped fps?


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Astonished*
> 
> What do you guys recommend using for CSGO? GSYNC with capped fps?


ULMB + Fast Sync, or ULMB + triple buffered V-Sync + 118 FPS in-game cap (if it doesn't have an option use the console command), or just ULMB. Try these three.


----------



## Astonished

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> ULMB + Fast Sync, or ULMB + triple buffered V-Sync + 118 FPS in-game cap (if it doesn't have an option use the console command), or just ULMB. Try these three.


Awesome will try these. Getting ready to place an order.

So I take it these options beat GSYNC + 140fps lock? How is the brightness with ULMB?


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Astonished*
> 
> Awesome will try these. Getting ready to place an order.
> 
> So I take it these options beat GSYNC + 140fps lock? How is the brightness with ULMB?


Peak brightness is reduced significantly, more than cut in half. If you game in a room where sunlight hits the monitor directly, ULMB isn't feasible.


----------



## dx234

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Nope, he's seeing *strobe crosstalk*. Visible on the bottom half of the screen. I think it's minor on my XB270HU, and there ought to be less of it on the S2716DG.


Yes, that's it, thank you. it really looks like a normal image with a little faint image trailing behind.

that article on blurbusters describes it more precisely:
Quote:


> However, even to this date, LCD can have a lot of difficulties in finishing pixel transitions before the next refresh cycle. This is a common cause of 3D crosstalk, but it can also affect motion quality by causing a double-image effect during fast motion. They look like ghost images, but the ghost is razor-sharp (crystal clear), albiet hopefully faint. Blur Busters now calls this strobe crosstalk, which is the portion of LCD pixel transitions that are still unfinished by the time a subsequent strobe occurs. It is similar in intensity to 3D crosstalk, but is a faint double-image that chases after the object. It's not the same double-image effect as [email protected] or [email protected] on impulse-driven displays (CRT/strobed) where both images are equally strong. In this case, you are getting one strong image with one (or more) sharp but very faint afterimages chasing behind the motion. Even a single millisecond difference in real-world GtG can be enough to greatly amplify strobe crosstalk. Strobe backlight operation is one of the few cases where GtG transition speed becomes critical, to fit pixel transitions within the dark periods between strobe backlight flashes.


-description by blurbusters

The strobe crosstalk affects the whole image on my monitor, not just a part of it. I expected it to be less of a problem by now since the technology isn't new. I mean you have a clearer image with ulmb , but then you have two of them. It does not blur at all as without strobing but after a while the double image effect becomes quite annoying.

So in order to avoid strobe crosstalk it appears that the panel needs to be fast enough so that the on-time of the strobing synchronizes/aligns with the g2g transition.

I cannot set the response time/pixel overdrive to fast when ulmb is enabled and setting the ulmb pulse width to other values that 100 does not remove the strobe cross talk neither.

So when IPS displays have it too like you say (XB270HU) I suppose with we can't get rid of it with LCDs at all? What's the next step? Quantum dot based displays ?

The XB270HU was the second choice but it is not available anymore for a fair price (at 700 - 1000 euro) and the XB271HU is rare as well and there are two versions for each model: one with tn and with ips panel which is confusing too since they are similar priced.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dx234*
> 
> Yes, that's it, thank you. it really looks like a normal image with a little faint image trailing behind.
> 
> that article on blurbusters describes it more precisely:
> -description by blurbusters
> 
> The strobe crosstalk affects the whole image on my monitor, not just a part of it. I expected it to be less of a problem by now since the technology isn't new. I mean you have a clearer image with ulmb , but then you have two of them. It does not blur at all as without strobing but after a while the double image effect becomes quite annoying.
> 
> So in order to avoid strobe crosstalk it appears that the panel needs to be fast enough so that the on-time of the strobing synchronizes/aligns with the g2g transition.
> 
> I cannot set the response time/pixel overdrive to fast when ulmb is enabled and setting the ulmb pulse width to other values that 100 does not remove the strobe cross talk neither.
> 
> So when IPS displays have it too like you say (XB270HU) I suppose with we can't get rid of it with LCDs at all? What's the next step? Quantum dot based displays ?
> 
> The XB270HU was the second choice but it is not available anymore for a fair price (at 700 - 1000 euro) and the XB271HU is rare as well and there are two versions for each model: one with tn and with ips panel which is confusing too since they are similar priced.


Oh wait, I'm stupid. When you have strobe crosstalk affecting the whole screen, is it in games? If so what's your frame rate in said games? Running ULMB @ 120 Hz and syncing the game to 120 FPS minimizes it.

But yeah it'll always be a problem on LCD. The next step is OLED with similar blur reduction (strobing pixel light). I expect no strobe crosstalk, since VR uses it and strobe crosstalk would probably make people sick.


----------



## AlCapwn

Since we are talking about ULMB. When i owned the Pg278q rog swift and first tried ULMB @ 120hz i was blowen away. But i feel this dell is not quite as fast as the pg278q.
I hope i am wrong on this one since i feel i will keep the dell







. Can any owner or previous owner of the pg278q please shot my fear down


----------



## dx234

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Oh wait, I'm stupid. When you have strobe crosstalk affecting the whole screen, is it in games? If so what's your frame rate in said games? Running ULMB @ 120 Hz and syncing the game to 120 FPS minimizes it.
> 
> But yeah it'll always be a problem on LCD. The next step is OLED with similar blur reduction (strobing pixel light). I expect no strobe crosstalk, since VR uses it and strobe crosstalk would probably make people sick.


With my gtx 1070 I get about 90-110 fps in mechwarrior online, without anti aliasing it stays at 120 occasionally and the strobe crosstalk is reduced when fps and monitor refresh rate are both 120. but when I test diablo 3 where both fps and refresh rate are 120 I still get the strobe crosstalk. On desktop where everything is quite static and inert I set the monitor to 144 Hz. Also wondering how to get rid of this vertical interlacing which you can see during movements in ulmb and at specific eye to monitor distances (below 50cm?). I can imagine VR will make you sick when you have to shake and turn your head wildly in shooter games.
Dell has got a 4k oled monitor UP3017Q although it doesn't cost 4k but 5k.


----------



## AlCapwn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dx234*
> 
> With my gtx 1070 I get about 90-110 fps in mechwarrior online, without anti aliasing it stays at 120 occasionally and the strobe crosstalk is reduced when fps and monitor refresh rate are both 120. but when I test diablo 3 where both fps and refresh rate are 120 I still get the strobe crosstalk. On desktop where everything is quite static and inert I set the monitor to 144 Hz. Also wondering how to get rid of this vertical interlacing which you can see during movements in ulmb and at specific eye to monitor distances (below 50cm?). I can imagine VR will make you sick when you have to shake and turn your head wildly in shooter games.
> Dell has got a 4k oled monitor UP3017Q although it doesn't cost 4k but 5k.


That Dell is my dream monitor. 4k, 120hz, OLED, 30", and 0,1 ms. But it only has usb-c as interface. No sync technology. and a big ass price tag. But at least it is now possible to produce this.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dx234*
> 
> With my gtx 1070 I get about 90-110 fps in mechwarrior online, without anti aliasing it stays at 120 occasionally and the strobe crosstalk is reduced when fps and monitor refresh rate are both 120. but when I test diablo 3 where both fps and refresh rate are 120 I still get the strobe crosstalk. On desktop where everything is quite static and inert I set the monitor to 144 Hz. Also wondering how to get rid of this vertical interlacing which you can see during movements in ulmb and at specific eye to monitor distances (below 50cm?). I can imagine VR will make you sick when you have to shake and turn your head wildly in shooter games.
> Dell has got a 4k oled monitor UP3017Q although it doesn't cost 4k but 5k.


I do get horrid strobe crosstalk no matter the frame rate in Penumbra, so maybe Diablo 3 is a strange case like that. Otherwise, at 120 FPS I only get it in the bottom half of my screen and I consider it mild.

I actually like using ULMB on the desktop. Can scroll and read/look at pics at the same time.


----------



## Judge Dredd 3D

So after having a S2716DG rev A02 with some BLB, two dead pixels and selling it on Ebay, I decided to make another IPS run... Tested an Acer X34 for 5 minutes and returned it because the IPS glow scorched my eyes... then an Acer XB321HK, nice monitor but the BLB and input lag kills the immersion.

So this takes me back to the S2716DG, it has some issues but the near lack of Glow and the very little BLB compared to an IPS is a God sent.
I just ordered a new (Brand New) S2716DG and i'm hoping for a panel with zero BLB, zero dead pixels, A03 rev and latest firmware
BTW I will totally de-matte this monitor and get some deeper blacks/colors.

The grass is not always greener on the other side.


----------



## dx234

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> I do get horrid strobe crosstalk no matter the frame rate in Penumbra, so maybe Diablo 3 is a strange case like that. Otherwise, at 120 FPS I only get it in the bottom half of my screen and I consider it mild.
> 
> I actually like using ULMB on the desktop. Can scroll and read/look at pics at the same time.


Not that ulmb is required for diablo 3 but I am curious about the reason why it is there. I will try ulmb on desktop and see how it feels like. I really long for the non blur times again that we had with crts. I have this monitor for two days now and so far I like it, just have to remind myself to keep the proper distance, maybe I need glasses.


----------



## doysh

Is it worth upgrading from a 1080/144hz TN monitor(ASUS VG248QE)? Is it a better TN panel than the one I have?


----------



## MistaSparkul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doysh*
> 
> Is it worth upgrading from a 1080/144hz TN monitor(ASUS VG248QE)? Is it a better TN panel than the one I have?


If you have an nvidia gpu that can decently drive 1440p then hell yes it is worth it. If you have AMD then check out the BenQ XL2730Z for Freesync instead. These 1440p TN panels are way better than the 24 inch 1080p ones. I also had an Asus VG248QE.


----------



## xenkw0n

Just received my refurbished S2716DG from Dell @ $390 and it's an A03 with no dead pixels or backlight bleed. I'm in love.


----------



## Judge Dredd 3D

Have anyone attempted to Overclock the S2716DG?
Any success?


----------



## TheGlow

I cant wait to get home,


It felt dirty having a nice monitor and still setting games to 1920x1080 because I was on a weak amd 380.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheGlow*
> 
> I cant wait to get home,
> 
> 
> It felt dirty having a nice monitor and still setting games to 1920x1080 because I was on a weak amd 380.


Nice card! Also on the R9 380 I would have dropped settings instead, it would have looked better because of how bad LCD is at displaying non-native resolutions.


----------



## xenkw0n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Nice card! Also on the R9 380 I would have dropped settings instead, it would have looked better because of how bad LCD is at displaying non-native resolutions.


I was concerned about this too but when I got this monitor and used it on 1080 when I first launched CS:GO before changing the settings I honestly couldn't see an issue. Everything was clear. For what it's worth this monitor seems to downscale to 1080 really well.


----------



## TheGlow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xenkw0n*
> 
> I was concerned about this too but when I got this monitor and used it on 1080 when I first launched CS:GO before changing the settings I honestly couldn't see an issue. Everything was clear. For what it's worth this monitor seems to downscale to 1080 really well.


Yes. Everyone said the scaling would be off but I thought it looked great anyways.
Mostly was on Overwatch, so I already had it on low/medium to get 130-140Hz.
If I put it 1440p low I was getting i think 60-70.

Witcher3 I had a mix of low and med and it was getting 40-45fps @1440p. Some settings didnt impact it at all.
I got side tracked playing monster hunter on 3ds to give my back a break.
These aeron chairs at work are nice and I can sit for hours no problem.
I go back home to my "expensive" ikea and I get lower back pain after 2 hours.
Witcher3 was making it worse somehow. I think with using an x360 controller I was leaning back more or just not having my arms on desk and being in a diff position/weight distribution.


----------



## SwatCat2112

hello guy,
i would like to consult you all
i recently bought 3 s2716dg.
the first one i got was REV A03 and the other two i got were REV A02.
i don't see any differences between the two (A02 and A03), can you provide some information about the changes that were made?
also, there are numerous posts about problems with this unit. from you personal experience what are the general recommendations and insights? like disable the deep sleep... etc.
last questions, what are your color settings you are running? it will be nice to test other's settings... (mine are: bright - 26/ con - 75/ RGB 97/99/96)









thank you all and enjoy G-syncing


----------



## dx234

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> I do get horrid strobe crosstalk no matter the frame rate in Penumbra, so maybe Diablo 3 is a strange case like that. Otherwise, at 120 FPS I only get it in the bottom half of my screen and I consider it mild.
> 
> I actually like using ULMB on the desktop. Can scroll and read/look at pics at the same time.


I bought an Acer Predator XB271HU (the XB270HU was not available any longer) so that I could compare the two monitors side by side:

The Acer has a *bezel-less design* like the Dell, just the bottom plate is thicker. Some more stickers on the bottom plate but no problem, you can use tape to cover all of it.
Its *deep sleep works*, I had problem with the Dell there.
Its mounting (red devil horns turned towards the user) is not so decent than the Dell one.
*ULMB strobe crosstalk is much more visible*. On fast movements not just two but three trailing images can become visible if only for a short moment. The trailing image is visible a lot more often even when [email protected] Hz aligns with a rate of 120 frames per second.
ulmb on the desktop does result in similar strobe crosstalk effects like in games.
No difference in Diablo 3 on the Acer compared to the Dell, I start to suspect the reason could be related to how the game produces frames. But with the Acer I notice strobe crosstalk when you move the pointer in the game. It is actually visually different than the double image you usually have.
Like with the Dell, *pixel overdrive is disabled in ULMB mode*.
I cannot see any backlight bleeding (black image fullscreen, dark room) sitting in front of the monitor.
There is *no vertical interlace* effect on scroll movements in browsers of movements in first person games
Before I bought the Dell S2710DG (TN panel) I had a Dell U2410f (IPS panel) for three years and I notice the difference especially when you move around slightly (few centimeters) you can see the effects typical for a TN panel: Even a minor change in view angle is visible on the dell tn panel.

Since you cannot have both the quality of IPS panel and the fast reaction times of a TN panel without having the disadvantages of one or the other the only possible decision to take if you want to have both advantages is to keep both monitors and find a suiting mounting solution so that you can swap quickly anytime you want.

Personally I rather tend to the Dell for games since after such a long time with an IPS panel monitor I do not want to give up the good ULMB experience of the Dell S2710DG. You just have to maintain the refresh rate <-> fps synchronization (ergo for 1440p have a gtx 1080 or better and adequate graphic settings).

I could not find any panel problems with the Dell except two areas in the lower part of the screen which become visible as darkened or shadowed areas on brighter uniform backgrounds. No idea what it is exactly or how it is produced.

Eventually this is not the outcome I expected but that is what the current (and affordable) technology seems to be capable of.

EDIT: Just for information and to reduce confusion, there is also another model from Acer, the XB271HU*A*, which is different from the Acer XB271HU only for the fact that it has a TN panel instead of an IPS panel.


----------



## MistaSparkul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dx234*
> 
> I bought an Acer Predator XB271HU (the XB270HU was not available any longer) so that I could compare the two monitors side by side:
> 
> The Acer has a *bezel-less design* like the Dell, just the bottom plate is thicker. Some more stickers on the bottom plate but no problem, you can use tape to cover all of it.
> Its *deep sleep works*, I had problem with the Dell there.
> Its mounting (red devil horns turned towards the user) is not so decent than the Dell one.
> *ULMB strobe crosstalk is much more visible*. On fast movements not just two but three trailing images can become visible if only for a short moment. The trailing image is visible a lot more often even when [email protected] Hz aligns with a rate of 120 frames per second.
> ulmb on the desktop does result in similar strobe crosstalk effects like in games.
> No difference in Diablo 3 on the Acer compared to the Dell, I start to suspect the reason could be related to how the game produces frames. But with the Acer I notice strobe crosstalk when you move the pointer in the game. It is actually visually different than the double image you usually have.
> Like with the Dell, *pixel overdrive is disabled in ULMB mode*.
> I cannot see any backlight bleeding (black image fullscreen, dark room) sitting in front of the monitor.
> There is *no vertical interlace* effect on scroll movements in browsers of movements in first person games
> Before I bought the Dell S2710DG (TN panel) I had a Dell U2410f (IPS panel) for three years and I notice the difference especially when you move around slightly (few centimeters) you can see the effects typical for a TN panel: Even a minor change in view angle is visible on the dell tn panel.
> 
> Since you cannot have both the quality of IPS panel and the fast reaction times of a TN panel without having the disadvantages of one or the other the only possible decision to take if you want to have both advantages is to keep both monitors and find a suiting mounting solution so that you can swap quickly anytime you want.
> 
> Personally I rather tend to the Dell for games since after such a long time with an IPS panel monitor I do not want to give up the good ULMB experience of the Dell S2710DG. You just have to maintain the refresh rate <-> fps synchronization (ergo for 1440p have a gtx 1080 or better and adequate graphic settings).
> 
> I could not find any panel problems with the Dell except two areas in the lower part of the screen which become visible as darkened or shadowed areas on brighter uniform backgrounds. No idea what it is exactly or how it is produced.
> 
> Eventually this is not the outcome I expected but that is what the current (and affordable) technology seems to be capable of.
> 
> EDIT: Just for information and to reduce confusion, there is also another model from Acer, the XB271HU*A*, which is different from the Acer XB271HU only for the fact that it has a TN panel instead of an IPS panel.


And that is why I have both an Acer XB270HU for 144hz gsync and a Benq XL2730Z for blur reduction ? my acer is one of the very first ones and is limited to 100hz in ULMB.


----------



## Prozart

Thinking about purchasing one of these, Amazon has them new for $500. Over reading a few pages from this thread it seems like the newer model, REV A03, fixed some of the issues with the monitor. Is there any way to see which ones Amazon is selling?


----------



## dx234

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Prozart*
> 
> Thinking about purchasing one of these, Amazon has them new for $500. Over reading a few pages from this thread it seems like the newer model, REV A03, fixed some of the issues with the monitor. Is there any way to see which ones Amazon is selling?


Mine is A03, produced in May 16. The one I had before was A01 and I had to send back because of 3-5 big problems.


----------



## dx234

I searched more info about the shadow / dark spots effect and found this advice:



I haven't tried this yet but if it works that would be an easy way to resolve these issues with the shadowed areas.


----------



## FattysGoneWild

A03's are complete garbage. Hope and pray you get a A02 revision at the minimum. Still waiting on my 5th brand new replacement. The other faulty 4 was all A03 revisions.


----------



## Judge Dredd 3D

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FattysGoneWild*
> 
> A03's are complete garbage. Hope and pray you get a A02 revision at the minimum. Still waiting on my 5th brand new replacement. The other faulty 4 was all A03 revisions.


So the A00 and A01 have the heavy AG coating, and HDCP Bug, the A02 Has lighter AG and no HDCP Bug....
How do you come to the conclusion that the latest Rev A03 is garbage if they have the same AG coating as the A02 and no HDCP bug?


----------



## Outcasst

I don't have the original box to check my revision, but it was manufactured in Feb 2016. I'm guessing that's an A02?


----------



## Judge Dredd 3D

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Outcasst*
> 
> I don't have the original box to check my revision, but it was manufactured in Feb 2016. I'm guessing that's an A02?


You can verify the rev next to the serial in the back of the monitor, pretty hard to read but its there.


----------



## Outcasst

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Judge Dredd 3D*
> 
> You can verify the rev next to the serial in the back of the monitor, pretty hard to read but its there.


Aha, thanks. It's an A02. I got it as a replacement from an A00.

I'm currently using the ICC from TFTCentral. Does it work equally as well on both revisions? Or do they have different colours?


----------



## FattysGoneWild

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Judge Dredd 3D*
> 
> So the A00 and A01 have the heavy AG coating, and HDCP Bug, the A02 Has lighter AG and no HDCP Bug....
> *How do you come to the conclusion that the latest Rev A03 is garbage* if they have the same AG coating as the A02 and no HDCP bug?


I guess you missed the part having 4 A03's bad ones in a row? Sounds like hot garbage to me. I am holding my breath for this 5th new replacement coming. Something is going on with the QC and this newer revision. Its impossible to get 4 bad ones in a row. But, its happened to me. This reminds me of the Xbox 360 all over again when those came out.


----------



## Judge Dredd 3D

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FattysGoneWild*
> 
> I guess you missed the part having 4 A03's bad ones in a row? Sounds like hot garbage to me. I am holding my breath for this 5th new replacement coming. Something is going on with the QC and this newer revision. Its impossible to get 4 bad ones in a row. But, its happened to me. This reminds me of the Xbox 360 all over again when those came out.


What was the problem with all 4 A03s?


----------



## FattysGoneWild

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Judge Dredd 3D*
> 
> What was the problem with all 4 A03s?


1. Dead pixel right in the middle of the screen.
2. Dirt/smudge physically underneath the screen. Top right corner.
3. Developed side butt cheeks
4. 2 dead pixels off to left side heading towards the middle. Also developed side butt cheeks.
5. Pending and have not received yet from Dell

This last time Dell wanted pictures and I was happy to provide. They seen the issue and approved another brand new replacement. They are having major QC issues with this particular model and A03 revision.


----------



## sivarthcaz

I received one A03 and have zero complaints about it and I'm sure there's plenty of people in the same boat.

Personally I wouldn't hesitate buying this monitor. If you have problems with it or are unhappy return it and be done with it.


----------



## xenkw0n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FattysGoneWild*
> 
> 1. Dead pixel right in the middle of the screen.
> 2. Dirt/smudge physically underneath the screen. Top right corner.
> 3. Developed side butt cheeks
> 4. 2 dead pixels off to left side heading towards the middle. Also developed side butt cheeks.
> 5. Pending and have not received yet from Dell
> 
> This last time Dell wanted pictures and I was happy to provide. They seen the issue and approved another brand new replacement. They are having major QC issues with this particular model and A03 revision.


I understand all of your issues except what you're describing as "side butt cheeks". Not being an ass (HAHAHAA) but can you explain that a little further? I have an A03 and just want to keep an eye out.


----------



## TheGlow

Hey Fatty, I forget, were there any adjustments you made for your monitor via nvidia panel?
I have a gtx card now and not sure if you had some others tweaks besides that icc profile.
Witcher3 looked beautiful but I noticed some banding in the dark sky around the moon. Is that the monitor, a gamma setting, or just the game itself?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SwatCat2112*
> 
> hello guy,
> i would like to consult you all
> i recently bought 3 s2716dg.
> the first one i got was REV A03 and the other two i got were REV A02.
> i don't see any differences between the two (A02 and A03), can you provide some information about the changes that were made?
> also, there are numerous posts about problems with this unit. from you personal experience what are the general recommendations and insights? like disable the deep sleep... etc.
> last questions, what are your color settings you are running? it will be nice to test other's settings... (mine are: bright - 26/ con - 75/ RGB 97/99/96)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thank you all and enjoy G-syncing


I havent heard of any specific differences in A02 to A03.
A00 had HDCP but darker coating.
A01 had hdcp report non compliant AND darker coating.
A02 and A03 have lighter coatings.
I did exchange an A01 with Dell and got an A03, and out of the box 1 dead pixel on the ower left.
No dark spots/ass prints yet.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Judge Dredd 3D*
> 
> What was the problem with all 4 A03s?


Not as good a basis as Fatty's 4x, but I received 1x A03 from Dell directly and it has a dead pixel.


----------



## FattysGoneWild

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xenkw0n*
> 
> I understand all of your issues except what you're describing as "side butt cheeks". Not being an ass (HAHAHAA) but can you explain that a little further? I have an A03 and just want to keep an eye out.


12 second mark really clear as it could be on camera I suppose. Its much more pronounced if you could see it face to face. Any thing with dark/light backgrounds you can see it. Also on all black screen.


----------



## FattysGoneWild

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheGlow*
> 
> Hey Fatty, I forget, were there any adjustments you made for your monitor via nvidia panel?
> I have a gtx card now and not sure if you had some others tweaks besides that icc profile.
> Witcher3 looked beautiful but I noticed some banding in the dark sky around the moon. Is that the monitor, a gamma setting, or just the game itself?
> I havent heard of any specific differences in A02 to A03.
> A00 had HDCP but darker coating.
> A01 had hdcp report non compliant AND darker coating.
> A02 and A03 have lighter coatings.
> I did exchange an A01 with Dell and got an A03, and out of the box 1 dead pixel on the ower left.
> No dark spots/ass prints yet.
> Not as good a basis as Fatty's 4x, but I received 1x A03 from Dell directly and it has a dead pixel.


I did not touch any thing. Just using the ICC profile. Yeah Witcher 3 should look amazing having a good profile since it will hold when enabled. I think that is just the game?


----------



## xenkw0n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FattysGoneWild*
> 
> 12 second mark really clear as it could be on camera I suppose. Its much more pronounced if you could see it face to face. Any thing with dark/light backgrounds you can see it. Also on all black screen.


Thank you. Yes if I start to notice that I will be really annoyed.


----------



## dx234

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FattysGoneWild*
> 
> 12 second mark really clear as it could be on camera I suppose. Its much more pronounced if you could see it face to face. Any thing with dark/light backgrounds you can see it. Also on all black screen.


I looks like the marks my monitor has. It is visible on a white fullscreen background when you move the cursor around the screen and follow it with your eyes. You will notice areas that have a different brightness and usually appear darker. With a black fullscreen background, it is visible only with low or no ambient light (dark room). I wonder whether this can be fixed somehow since it looks like some sort of display degradation effect that might not be there on a new screen ? However, I rather tend to send the monitor back and see if one time I can get an exemplar that is in a faultless state.


----------



## FattysGoneWild

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dx234*
> 
> I looks like the marks my monitor has. It is visible on a white fullscreen background when you move the cursor around the screen and follow it with your eyes. You will notice areas that have a different brightness and usually appear darker. With a black fullscreen background, it is visible only with low or no ambient light (dark room). I wonder whether this can be fixed somehow since it looks like some sort of display degradation effect that might not be there on a new screen ? However, I rather tend to send the monitor back and see if one time I can get an exemplar that is in a faultless state.


Its not normal and a flaw. My first 2 did not have this issue at all. If its bothering you. I cant imagine it not. I would not hesitate to ask Dell for a replacement. Or take it back where ever you bought it if you still have time left. Wondering if others are having this issue and just don't notice it. Or deeming it as acceptable. I have seen Asus and Acer have this same problem as well.


----------



## dx234

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FattysGoneWild*
> 
> Its not normal and a flaw. My first 2 did not have this issue at all. If its bothering you. I cant imagine it not. I would not hesitate to ask Dell for a replacement. Or take it back where ever you bought it if you still have time left. Wondering if others are having this issue and just don't notice it. Or deeming it as acceptable. I have seen Asus and Acer have this same problem as well.


Yes, I expect a product to be in the shape how it gets advertised and I am definitely not paying for the manufacturer's deficiency of checking the product's quality. I have no problem sending it back until I get the product in the shape it is advertised with. By the way my monitor carton is marked with two black X put on the top with a marker.


----------



## FattysGoneWild

Progress. Dell finally shipped my brand new replacement. Its a whole new order directly from Dell.com Hope to have it tomorrow or Monday.


----------



## OGM3X

I just picked the S2716DGR from best buy for $449.99


----------



## outofmyheadyo

Does this puppy support ULMB @ 120Hz like the ASUS PG278Q ? I fancy trying something new, having owned the ASUS for almost a year now.


----------



## AlCapwn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *outofmyheadyo*
> 
> Does this puppy support ULMB @ 120Hz like the ASUS PG278Q ? I fancy trying something new, having owned the ASUS for almost a year now.


Indeed it does


----------



## outofmyheadyo

Nice to hear thanks


----------



## AlCapwn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *outofmyheadyo*
> 
> Does this puppy support ULMB @ 120Hz like the ASUS PG278Q ? I fancy trying something new, having owned the ASUS for almost a year now.


But you already have the PG278Q, as i have heard it is the same panel.


----------



## outofmyheadyo

Sad thing is next step is 3440x1440 ASUS and ACER but I cant justify paying 1200+ for those, and knowing the snailpace the monitor industry is moving I bet those 3440x1440 Gsync and higher HZ monitors wont become more affordable any time soon.


----------



## AlCapwn

Keep your TN and waint. Oled is already out in 4k, 120hz, 0.1 ms. Though with a hefty price tag. But that will be the next step. Right now all the "ips" 21:9 screens are priced so high and most have problems


----------



## outofmyheadyo

That sounds like solid advice


----------



## AlCapwn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *outofmyheadyo*
> 
> That sounds like solid advice


I had the PG278Q (TN), PG279Q ("IPS), XB270HU ("IPS). And now the Dell S2716DG (TN). All had problems exept the dell. Which also more "normal" looking. It don't scream GAMER like the others do









I do however miss the joystick button from the Rog's and the on the fly hz button.


----------



## dminzi

Hello everyone,

I just purchased this monitor yesterday and it is supposed to arrive on Wednesday at some point. Does anyone have any tips for configuring the monitor? Also, does the monitor come with an included displayport cable because I havnt got any...


----------



## AlCapwn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *itzzdannn*
> 
> Hello everyone,
> 
> I just purchased this monitor yesterday and it is supposed to arrive on Wednesday at some point. Does anyone have any tips for configuring the monitor? Also, does the monitor come with an included displayport cable because I havnt got any...


Everything is included in the box. Though the Display cable is rather short.


----------



## OGM3X

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *itzzdannn*
> 
> Hello everyone,
> 
> I just purchased this monitor yesterday and it is supposed to arrive on Wednesday at some point. Does anyone have any tips for configuring the monitor? Also, does the monitor come with an included displayport cable because I havnt got any...


Yes it comes with a display port cable







There are a few sites that have recommended settings like TFT central etc


----------



## FattysGoneWild

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *itzzdannn*
> 
> Hello everyone,
> 
> I just purchased this monitor yesterday and it is supposed to arrive on Wednesday at some point. Does anyone have any tips for configuring the monitor? Also, does the monitor come with an included displayport cable because I havnt got any...


Disable monitor deep sleep with in the monitor settings. Also be sure to go into Nvidia control panel and set it to 144hz. Its set to 60hz out of the box.


----------



## outofmyheadyo

And then repeatedly change inbetween the 60hz and 144hz and ask yourself what have you been doing with your life so far ?


----------



## Prozart

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OGM3X*
> 
> I just picked the S2716DGR from best buy for $449.99


Thanks for the info! I just purchased one from there as well, I'll be picking it up tomorrow. The one I was planning on getting on Amazon (for $499) sold out, so this was perfect, and I ended up getting it for like $498 after tax.


----------



## OGM3X

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Prozart*
> 
> Thanks for the info! I just purchased one from there as well, I'll be picking it up tomorrow. The one I was planning on getting on Amazon (for $499) sold out, so this was perfect, and I ended up getting it for like $498 after tax.


No problem glad i could help save a few bucks


----------



## mat311

Is this pannel true 8bit ?


----------



## Chunky_Chimp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mat311*
> 
> Is this pannel true 8bit ?


Yes, though it doesn't have FRC if that matters. It's just a plain 8-bit TN panel.


----------



## mat311

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chunky_Chimp*
> 
> Yes, though it doesn't have FRC if that matters. It's just a plain 8-bit TN panel.


Thanks, I think I'll try this one, the QC seems better than on asus and acer ips.


----------



## dminzi

Haha will do!


----------



## OGM3X

Less matte finish on the new revised batch


----------



## Prozart

Just picked mine up from Best Buy today, immediately pulled up CS:GO and had a blast, soo much better than 60hz. I'm still not sure how to do all the settings in game, V-Sync and all the post processing stuff, but I'll mess around with that later.

Its a Rev A02 and, though I haven't done any extensive testing, I don't see any dead pixels or any other problems with it. I also got an HP 27es cause it was on sale for $140 and honestly the colors look better on the Dell, though the HP is a very cheap IPS panel so that might be part of it.

Also, I installed the ICC settings from tftcentral and set it as default but I couldn't tell any difference from the stock profile.

Anyway, great monitor, very pleased with my purchase so far, especially for $449.


----------



## Iching

I called Dell and explained the buzzying. They guy cut after few seconds and said he believes me. I assume Dell is aware of the issue. Mine is A00 rev from November 2015. He said I will receive a refurb panel, we shall see if it's rev A02 or A03.


----------



## TheGlow

Definitely looks great with the proper card to match.
With the 1070 now I can put games on 1440p and max out settings.
In Witcher3 I disabled Hairworks, everything else maxed and getting 60-65. With Gsync I'm not seeing any tearing.
Overwatch I tweaked a few things down to get more fps. Im around 120-130. Not sure if its worth tweaking more to get to 144, or this is fine.
I'm so used to sacrificing looks for gameplay, so maybe leave it for a few more weeks and then go for performance.
With Witcher being a little darker I was able to play fine with no ambient light on in the room, no eye strain yet.
Now that I have access to the nvidia panel i'm wondering if i should/need to do more tweaks or leave a lone.
Witcher looks great, but might be because preserve gamma is an option and using Fatty's icc.
Overwatch just comes up washed out and it has an in game slider but not really sure how to configure it.

Funny side note, i was thinking to give my daughter the 24" Asus I was using instead of the old 22" LG. I realized the LG was an IPS.
So about 3 years ago I was indeed using an IPS for a while. it randomly shut off on me a few times and the power led would flicker. So I thought it was on the way out and got the cheap Asus. It seems I shafted myself in the end there. My daughter hadn't reported any random shut offs, but power led is all dead now, which is fine IMO. AMD app claims it reports 75Hz. I'll need to read up and see if I can OC it a bit for a bonus.
It's bad enough that AMD card is acting funny.Full screen Vsync on, 30fps. Triplebuffer, 45fps. Vsync off, 100fps. Borderless window, 60fps.


----------



## FattysGoneWild

Got my brand new replacement from Dell today. Same revision and manufacture date as the last one. A03 April 2016. Zero dead pixels. Great panel uniformity and no signs of ass cheeks. Looks like I finally got a winner. It only took 5 new replacements. Good grief.


----------



## Celeras

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OGM3X*
> 
> Less matte finish on the new revised batch


Anyone have comparison photos? I may be convinced to save the money versus the Acer if they got rid of it... didn't like what I saw in the store a few weeks ago.


----------



## Matroxx

Hi!

I Just bought this monitor and wanted to say/ ask few things about it.

*While the 1440p looks amazing, this monitor has seems to have bad QC. There are uneven gaps between actual screen and bezel. Also the gap is bigger on the right side. The lcd sits tight against upper left corner while there is a gap on the right side.

*There is very noticable ,,side-light bleeding** at the edge of the screen, specially when brightness is set above 40 and my room is dark. It seems that there is somekind of glue holding this panel against plastic case but its unevenly spread and just light press will hidde the defect and backlight shining trough it . More or less the same thing extends around the whole panel.

*I noticed few very light scratches on screen coating (not visible during normal use), but now i know its there









*I had piece of plastic stuck between lcd and bottom edge (Dell logo on it)- was pain to took it off without scratching the screen itself. I might have loosened/or damaged this plastic strip a bit, but it holds for now. Not sure how it is attached to rest of the body.

Ok, few questions now;

Is this ,,side bleeding'' normal as I have noticed it on many other monitors as well ?
Should slightly misaligned lcd( relative to bezell) be acceptable?

I am asking because I have tried many new lcd-s lately and all off them have had defects or problems. This one is just most expensive so far...

My monitor is rev A03 June 2016.


----------



## dx234

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dx234*
> 
> I bought an Acer Predator XB271HU (the XB270HU was not available any longer) so that I could compare the two monitors side by side:
> 
> The Acer has a *bezel-less design* like the Dell, just the bottom plate is thicker. Some more stickers on the bottom plate but no problem, you can use tape to cover all of it.
> Its *deep sleep works*, I had problem with the Dell there.
> Its mounting (red devil horns turned towards the user) is not so decent than the Dell one.
> *ULMB strobe crosstalk is much more visible*. On fast movements not just two but three trailing images can become visible if only for a short moment. The trailing image is visible a lot more often even when [email protected] Hz aligns with a rate of 120 frames per second.
> ulmb on the desktop does result in similar strobe crosstalk effects like in games.
> No difference in Diablo 3 on the Acer compared to the Dell, I start to suspect the reason could be related to how the game produces frames. But with the Acer I notice strobe crosstalk when you move the pointer in the game. It is actually visually different than the double image you usually have.
> Like with the Dell, *pixel overdrive is disabled in ULMB mode*.
> I cannot see any backlight bleeding (black image fullscreen, dark room) sitting in front of the monitor.
> There is *no vertical interlace* effect on scroll movements in browsers of movements in first person games
> [...]
> .


I have bought the XB271HUA. Same thing as the XB271HU except it has a TN panel. There is no perceptible strobe crosstalk in [email protected] for me compared to the Dell S2716DG. So I decided to keep this Acer XB271HUA.

There is a slight clouding effect like with the Dell but since I got this Acer cheaper at Amazon I will keep it because this fact mitigates this particular flaw. This dark clouding effect seems to be quite a common problem with tft lcds. I checked several other monitors around here and most of them have it in one or the other intensity. I think I take a look inside of an old one and see what it is just out of curiosity and maybe try this or that to see what helps and what not.


----------



## dx234

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Matroxx*
> 
> Hi!
> 
> I Just bought this monitor and wanted to say/ ask few things about it.
> 
> *While the 1440p looks amazing, this monitor has seems to have bad QC. There are uneven gaps between actual screen and bezel. Also the gap is bigger on the right side. The lcd sits tight against upper left corner while there is a gap on the right side.
> 
> *There is very noticable ,,side-light bleeding** at the edge of the screen, specially when brightness is set above 40 and my room is dark. It seems that there is somekind of glue holding this panel against plastic case but its unevenly spread and just light press will hidde the defect and backlight shining trough it . More or less the same thing extends around the whole panel.
> 
> *I noticed few very light scratches on screen coating (not visible during normal use), but now i know its there
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *I had piece of plastic stuck between lcd and bottom edge (Dell logo on it)- was pain to took it off without scratching the screen itself. I might have loosened/or damaged this plastic strip a bit, but it holds for now. Not sure how it is attached to rest of the body.
> 
> Ok, few questions now;
> 
> Is this ,,side bleeding'' normal as I have noticed it on many other monitors as well ?
> Should slightly misaligned lcd( relative to bezell) be acceptable?
> 
> I am asking because I have tried many new lcd-s lately and all off them have had defects or problems. This one is just most expensive so far...
> 
> My monitor is rev A03 June 2016.


Backlight bleeding seems to be common. Does not mean you need to accept this.
Misaligned panel should not be acceptable neither.
RMA it unless you can live with it after you paid the full price for a defective device.


----------



## Matroxx

Well there seems to be 0 backlight bleeding, only ,, side bleeding** (not sure what*s the correct word to describe this).

Might do video later.

Lol, I also noticed that half of my screen flashes white for a second before passing bios logo at pc startup. Does not seem to affect overall usage in desktop and games.


----------



## dx234

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dx234*
> 
> I have bought the XB271HUA. Same thing as the XB271HU except it has a TN panel. There is no perceptible strobe crosstalk in [email protected] for me compared to the Dell S2716DG. So I decided to keep this Acer XB271HUA.
> 
> There is a slight clouding effect like with the Dell but since I got this Acer cheaper at Amazon I will keep it because this fact mitigates this particular flaw. This dark clouding effect seems to be quite a common problem with tft lcds. I checked several other monitors around here and most of them have it in one or the other intensity. I think I take a look inside of an old one and see what it is just out of curiosity and maybe try this or that to see what helps and what not.


The ulmb mode of the XB271HUA uses a more aggressive pixel overdrive than the dell. In ulmb mode I can see a ghosting effect on color transitions from bright to dark, for example from from white sun to the blue sky. because of ulmb this is not easy to capture on video without getting strobe artifacts. these are not visible in normal or gsync mode.

Another difference: the dell has a good power efficiency. at 35 brightness: ~25W, acer same brightness: ~34W


----------



## PowerK

I have a question regarding a correct G Sync setup. I searched internet on the correct usage of V Sync with G Sync and it seems to me that every person says a different thing.

Before I ask a question, I'd like to state two things based on my understanding. Please do correct me if I'm mistaken.
1. You only get 1/2 of frame rate *if* rendered frame rate cannot keep up with monitor's refresh rate. Eg. 144 -> 72 -> 36 -> 18
2. G Sync is inclusive of V Sync.

Based on the above points, I've been using G Sync set up as follows:
- In-game V Sync option = disabled.
- NVCP *V* Sync option = disabled.
- NVCP *G* Sync option = enabled.
- Frame rate limit to 144 FPS. (via RivaTunner or nVIDIA Inspector)

However, searching the internet, there also are many people who claim that V Sync in NVCP needs to be enabled for G Sync to work correctly.








Hence, suggested settings from those people seems to be:
- In-game V Sync = disabled.
- NVCP *G* Sync = enabled.
- NVCP *V* Sync = enabled.
In this case, I guess there's no need to set frame rate limiter.

Can anyone shed light on the correct G Sync setup ??

With that being said, there are exception for games like CS:GO where I can maintain constant 128 FPS almost all the time. (CS:GO's maximum tickrate supported is 128Hz) In these cases, I opt for ULMB rather than G Sync.
For games like this, I've been using the following settings:
- In-game V Sync option = disabled.
- NVCP *V* Sync option = disabled.
- NVCP *G* Sync option = disabled.
- NVCP *ULMB* option = enabled.
- Frame rate limit to 128 FPS. (fps_max 128 cvar)


----------



## dminzi

Hey guys,
Monitor just arrived. Quick Question: How do I know if I am AO2 or AO3?


----------



## PowerK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dminzi*
> 
> Hey guys,
> Monitor just arrived. Quick Question: How do I know if I am AO2 or AO3?


It's written on the box with S/N, manufactured date etc.


----------



## Malinkadink

For me i always see my NVCP vsync going back to enabled, it doesn't seem to ever want to stick on disabled for long. That said i think the best thing to do is leave Vsync enabled in NVCP, limit fps of games to around 135fps, anything closer to the 144fps cap of gsync will start introducing the input lag associated with vsync. With a 135fps cap you'll be playing with vsync off levels of lag. And of course leave vsync disabled in games always. Also ULMB adds some input lag as well, so for CSGO you may not want to use it if you're hardcore competitive, otherwise the amount it adds is negligible. Ideally really for a game like CSGO you just want to not use gsync or ulmb and let the fps hit its uncapped 300fps cap.


----------



## dminzi

ok thanks. I got AO1 is that bad?


----------



## DrGroove

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PowerK*
> 
> - In-game V Sync option = disabled.
> - NVCP *V* Sync option = enabled.
> - NVCP *G* Sync option = enabled.
> - Frame rate limit to 144 FPS. (via RivaTunner or nVIDIA Inspector)


It's my understanding that this is the correct setup, and you can either enable vsync in-game or in NVCP, with NVCP being the better option. Frame limiting will prevent you from going into full vsync and possibly causing input lag. You should also test your frame limiting because it will usually allow some wiggle room, so setting it to something like 138 might actually be necessary to prevent going over 144.


----------



## dminzi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dminzi*
> 
> ok thanks. I got AO1 is that bad?


Says on the monitor it was manufac in May 2016... Shouldnt that mean its way later than REV AO1?


----------



## Malinkadink

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dminzi*
> 
> Says on the monitor it was manufac in May 2016... Shouldnt that mean its way later than REV AO1?


What does the box say and do the serial numbers match one another on the box and behind the monitor? May 2016 should definitely be A02 or A03.


----------



## dminzi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Malinkadink*
> 
> What does the box say and do the serial numbers match one another on the box and behind the monitor? May 2016 should definitely be A02 or A03.


Whoops! Im an idiot! For some reason I jumped to a bunch of conclusions in my head about it saying Rev A01, when it clearly says Rev A03 on the box. I had overlooked that little slip on the side as I thought it was shipping stuff. It said Rev A01 on on some piece of paper in the box, but I guess that was incorrect! Sorry for the stupidity!


----------



## Ickz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PowerK*
> 
> I have a question regarding a correct G Sync setup. I searched internet on the correct usage of V Sync with G Sync and it seems to me that every person says a different thing.
> 
> Before I ask a question, I'd like to state two things based on my understanding. Please do correct me if I'm mistaken.
> 1. You only get 1/2 of frame rate *if* rendered frame rate cannot keep up with monitor's refresh rate. Eg. 144 -> 72 -> 36 -> 18
> 2. G Sync is inclusive of V Sync.
> 
> Based on the above points, I've been using G Sync set up as follows:
> - In-game V Sync option = disabled.
> - NVCP *V* Sync option = disabled.
> - NVCP *G* Sync option = enabled.
> - Frame rate limit to 144 FPS. (via RivaTunner or nVIDIA Inspector)
> 
> However, searching the internet, there also are many people who claim that V Sync in NVCP needs to be enabled for G Sync to work correctly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hence, suggested settings from those people seems to be:
> - In-game V Sync = disabled.
> - NVCP *G* Sync = enabled.
> - NVCP *V* Sync = enabled.
> In this case, I guess there's no need to set frame rate limiter.
> 
> Can anyone shed light on the correct G Sync setup ??
> 
> With that being said, there are exception for games like CS:GO where I can maintain constant 128 FPS almost all the time. (CS:GO's maximum tickrate supported is 128Hz) In these cases, I opt for ULMB rather than G Sync.
> For games like this, I've been using the following settings:
> - In-game V Sync option = disabled.
> - NVCP *V* Sync option = disabled.
> - NVCP *G* Sync option = disabled.
> - NVCP *ULMB* option = enabled.
> - Frame rate limit to 128 FPS. (fps_max 128 cvar)


When using gsync, this is the correct setup in order to get no input lag or tearing:

Ingame vsync = off
NVCP vsync = off
NVCP gsync = on
FPS limit: 140 (I'd recommend something accurate like Rivatuner as opposed to using an ingame option or something)

Gsync turns off as soon as you hit 144/145 fps and either:
a. Vsync turns on if enabled, thus introducing input lag.
b. Tearing occurs if vsync is disabled.

Capping at 135-140 allows room for random fluctuations and you'll never have to deal with either. Blurbusters did some gsync input lag tests in CSGO and showed that while capped at 143, there was still massive amounts of input lag. Now - they were using the ingame max fps command for that, so maybe it's not super accurate or something and was actually fluctuating to 144/145. Their tests with a cap of 135 showed no input lag whatsoever.


----------



## PowerK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ickz*
> 
> When using gsync, this is the correct setup in order to get no input lag or tearing:
> 
> Ingame vsync = off
> NVCP vsync = off
> NVCP gsync = on
> FPS limit: 140 (I'd recommend something accurate like Rivatuner as opposed to using an ingame option or something)
> 
> Gsync turns off as soon as you hit 144/145 fps and either:
> a. Vsync turns on if enabled, thus introducing input lag.
> b. Tearing occurs if vsync is disabled.
> 
> Capping at 135-140 allows room for random fluctuations and you'll never have to deal with either. Blurbusters did some gsync input lag tests in CSGO and showed that while capped at 143, there was still massive amounts of input lag. Now - they were using the ingame max fps command for that, so maybe it's not super accurate or something and was actually fluctuating to 144/145. Their tests with a cap of 135 showed no input lag whatsoever.


Thanks for the informative post, Ickz.
I've just learned that nVIDIA updated G-Sync in May 2015
http://www.geforce.com/whats-new/articles/g-sync-gets-even-better

According to the article,
Before the G-Sync update:
When G-Sync is enabled in NVCP, V-Sync was automatically enabled. Hence, input lag. The Blurbusters article you mentioned (which I think is this one) was written in January 2014 which was way before nVIDIA made an update to G-Sync.

After the G-Sync update in May 2015:
nVIDIA gave us an option to enable/disable V-Sync when G-Sync is enabled.

I now have a clearer understanding of correct G-Sync setup. Thank you.


----------



## Ickz

Yeah, that's why they were getting lag with a cap of 143. If they redid the test now with vsync off, I would assume there would be zero lag - but possible random tearing. I would still recommend capping at 140.


----------



## PowerK

Indeed. It definitely looks like G-Sync (NVCP) enabled with V-Sync (in-game & NVCP) disabled *with* frame rate limiter to around 140 is the best way.
And as per nVIDIA's article, using ULMB (rather than G-Sync) for games like CS:GO (and I guess Overwatch as well) is a good option as well.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nVIDIA*
> Some G-SYNC monitors also include a NVIDIA Ultra Low Motion Blur (ULMB) display mode, which strobes the backlight of the monitor to eliminate motion blur and further reduce input latency. The quality of ULMB is tied to a player's frame rate, however, meaning a high, consistent frame rate of 120 to 144 frames per second is required to avoid distracting and unsightly flickering.
> 
> In the new Game Ready driver, you can now select on a per-game basis whether to use G-SYNC or ULMB, if your monitor supports it. This allows for seamless switching between display modes, enabling players of Counter-Strike to use ULMB, before switching to G-SYNC for The Witcher 3, without any additional user input or use of the monitor's OSD.


Source : http://www.geforce.com/whats-new/articles/g-sync-gets-even-better


----------



## Shadowarez

With my Sig rig would setting a 140 cap work with Evga px software? Games I play is Ark, killing floor 2 devil may cry 4, primal, GTA 5,Doom,


----------



## dminzi

Hey guys,

This may sound strange, but for some reason, ever since upgrading to this monitor and using display port, my GPU clock seems stuck at 1506mHZ (GTX 1070). Even on idle it sits at that temp which makes me uncomfortable because it raises my system temps for no good reason. It used to scale back down to like 300mHZ when nothing was happening. Can somebody please help me understand whatever is going on!


----------



## AlCapwn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dminzi*
> 
> Hey guys,
> 
> This may sound strange, but for some reason, ever since upgrading to this monitor and using display port, my GPU clock seems stuck at 1506mHZ (GTX 1070). Even on idle it sits at that temp which makes me uncomfortable because it raises my system temps for no good reason. It used to scale back down to like 300mHZ when nothing was happening. Can somebody please help me understand whatever is going on!


It's because your monitor is set to 144hz which activates 3d clocks on your gfx card. If i remember correctly 120hz is the limit before 3d clocks kick in. So you can lower the monitor to 120hz in desktop mode. If you are uncomfitable with your gfx speeding up to 3d clocks. But how much is your temp rising? i did not notice anything different.


----------



## dminzi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlCapwn*
> 
> It's because your monitor is set to 144hz which activates 3d clocks on your gfx card. If i remember correctly 120hz is the limit before 3d clocks kick in. So you can lower the monitor to 120hz in desktop mode. If you are uncomfitable with your gfx speeding up to 3d clocks. But how much is your temp rising? i did not notice anything different.


Well before this my idle temps would sit at 34c and now they range from 44-50c which seems a bit too high to me... It seems silly that GPU Boost just turns off once you hit a certain resolution...


----------



## AlCapwn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dminzi*
> 
> Well before this my idle temps would sit at 34c and now they range from 44-50c which seems a bit too high to me... It seems silly that GPU Boost just turns off once you hit a certain resolution...


Well it's the refresh rate that does it not the resolution







i don't know if there is another way to go back to 2d clocks other than bumb refresh rate to 120hz at desktop







. which is kind of a pain to do each time you have finished a game.
I don't have this problem anymore as i only run 120hz ULMB.


----------



## Prozart

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PowerK*
> 
> Indeed. It definitely looks like G-Sync (NVCP) enabled with V-Sync (in-game & NVCP) disabled *with* frame rate limiter to around 140 is the best way.
> And as per nVIDIA's article, using ULMB (rather than G-Sync) for games like CS:GO (and I guess Overwatch as well) is a good option as well.
> Source : http://www.geforce.com/whats-new/articles/g-sync-gets-even-better


Good info, thanks for this! I'll have to try this when I get home. I have just been playing CS with Gsync on and uncapped fps but I never come anywhere near being below 144 fps so gsync is kinda useless. I'l try capping the fps and turning on ulmb. And I actually don't have any experience with limiting fps, but I saw something mentioned above, Rivatuner. Is this just an application that would be able to set the fps for specific games?


----------



## dminzi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlCapwn*
> 
> Well it's the refresh rate that does it not the resolution
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i don't know if there is another way to go back to 2d clocks other than bumb refresh rate to 120hz at desktop
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . which is kind of a pain to do each time you have finished a game.
> I don't have this problem anymore as i only run 120hz ULMB.


Thats a shame... Is ULMB good for CS?


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dminzi*
> 
> Thats a shame... Is ULMB good for CS?


It's perfect, since CS is easy to run so your frame rate should be at least the required 120. I've tested it in CS:GO. Really ULMB is great for any game that can run at 120 FPS or more, except for Penumbra for some reason. Something to do with its post-processing settings, but even then after disabling most of them I couldn't determine what was causing it to look like crap.


----------



## AlCapwn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dminzi*
> 
> Thats a shame... Is ULMB good for CS?


I don't play cs anymore







but it is great for all shooters, where fps is high enough.
G-sync just helps when your fps is low. I use ULMB with everything. If some of my games is to low fps i simply lower some setting.


----------



## dminzi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlCapwn*
> 
> I don't play cs anymore
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but it is great for all shooters, where fps is high enough.


Ok so I dropped my refresh rate down to 120hz and the problem is still happening...


----------



## AlCapwn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dminzi*
> 
> Ok so I dropped my refresh rate down to 120hz and the problem is still happening...


Press the menu on the screen. Does it say 120hz?


----------



## dminzi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlCapwn*
> 
> Press the menu on the screen. Does it say 120hz?


No... I changed it in the control panel though...


----------



## mat311

Overclocking software like precision X or afterburner can case clocks to stay high too.


----------



## dminzi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mat311*
> 
> Overclocking software like precision X or afterburner can case clocks to stay high too.


I wiped all of those and havnt installed them since I noticed the issue with high idle temps...


----------



## AlCapwn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dminzi*
> 
> No... I changed it in the control panel though...


If you press the monitors menu button you will see this. Does it say 120hz there?


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## dminzi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlCapwn*
> 
> If you press the monitors menu button you will see this. Does it say 120hz there?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Yes. The temps are still high and the idle is still at 1506mHZ even if I drop it down to 60Hz. I think I am going to reset my computer because I think something must be messed up in the drivers somewhere...


----------



## AlCapwn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dminzi*
> 
> Yes. The temps are still high and the idle is still at 1506mHZ even if I drop it down to 60Hz. I think I am going to reset my computer because I think something must be messed up in the drivers somewhere...


Yes it sounds a bit odd. Take a look at the GPU utilization (usage) how high is it?


----------



## dminzi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dminzi*
> 
> Yes. The temps are still high and the idle is still at 1506mHZ even if I drop it down to 60Hz. I think I am going to reset my computer because I think something must be messed up in the drivers somewhere...


I went ahead and reset my monitor because even when I plugged my card into my old 1080p, 60hz monitor the core clock idled at 1506mHZ. There must be something wrong in one of my settings somewhere and I am too lazy to go searching around all over the place. I will post an update once the PC is done resetting and I have a chance to slowly enable features and locate the problem. Thanks to everyone who has helped me so far!


----------



## dminzi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlCapwn*
> 
> Yes it sounds a bit odd. Take a look at the GPU utilization (usage) how high is it?


Here is a screenshot of my GPU-Z with no other programs running.


----------



## dminzi

Well... For reasons beyond my understanding the reset did the trick. Running my monitor at 144hz and everything is working just fine...


----------



## AlCapwn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dminzi*
> 
> Well... For reasons beyond my understanding the reset did the trick. Running my monitor at 144hz and everything is working just fine...


Glad you sorted it out


----------



## TheGlow

What are some of those apps that maintain the ICC profiles when games launch?
I know Witcher3 has preserve gamma and that looks gorgeous. I load up Overwatch and its all washed out.
I have to play with a light on in the room or my eyes bleed.
It has a simple gamma slider but I'm still new to this and either it looks too dark or washed out again so I don't know what I'm doing.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheGlow*
> 
> What are some of those apps that maintain the ICC profiles when games launch?


I think it's probably best to make your own color profiles for each game using ReShade TuningPalette.


----------



## Malinkadink

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheGlow*
> 
> What are some of those apps that maintain the ICC profiles when games launch?
> I know Witcher3 has preserve gamma and that looks gorgeous. I load up Overwatch and its all washed out.
> I have to play with a light on in the room or my eyes bleed.
> It has a simple gamma slider but I'm still new to this and either it looks too dark or washed out again so I don't know what I'm doing.


Color Sustainer is the best one to use that will force icc profiles in games. But you're on a gsync monitor and can run games in fullscreen window which normally means your icc won't be overridden unless the game stubbornly overrides it which very few games do when using windowed mode.


----------



## TheGlow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Malinkadink*
> 
> Color Sustainer is the best one to use that will force icc profiles in games. But you're on a gsync monitor and can run games in fullscreen window which normally means your icc won't be overridden unless the game stubbornly overrides it which very few games do when using windowed mode.


So borderless window is acceptable?
I still have some fears of it back 10 years or so ago there would be a drastic performance difference. I always preferred full screen.
And isnt there something about the OS forcing vsync and introducing some input delay?


----------



## PowerK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Prozart*
> 
> Good info, thanks for this! I'll have to try this when I get home. I have just been playing CS with Gsync on and uncapped fps but I never come anywhere near being below 144 fps so gsync is kinda useless. I'l try capping the fps and turning on ulmb. And I actually don't have any experience with limiting fps, but I saw something mentioned above, Rivatuner. Is this just an application that would be able to set the fps for specific games?


Rivatuner is a component (reponsible for OSD etc) included with MSI Afterburner and EVGA Precision X.
Alternatively, you can use nVIDIA Inspector.


----------



## PowerK

FYI, this video explains how Fast-Sync complments with G-Sync.


----------



## Ickz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PowerK*
> 
> FYI, this video explains how Fast-Sync complments with G-Sync.


Not currently on a gsync monitor, but when I tried fast sync, I got tons of stutter when the framerate went above my refresh rate. Had to cap my fps in order for it to feel good and even then, I experienced some weird stutter even though my fps wasn't fluctuating at all. Maybe it will be better once it matures a bit.

edit: Also, you shouldn't want to use any other sync tech alongside gsync anyway. Gsync is going to be better in every way and you don't want it to ever be deactivated - which is why you cap your fps below your max refresh.


----------



## TheGlow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ickz*
> 
> edit: Also, you shouldn't want to use any other sync tech alongside gsync anyway. Gsync is going to be better in every way and you don't want it to ever be deactivated - which is why you cap your fps below your max refresh.


I thought some prefer ULMB especially when you aren't going under your monitor's refresh rate.
Then you wouldnt want gsync at all.


----------



## Ickz

Yeah I wasn't really talking about ulmb - just gsync/vsync/fast sync.


----------



## EverSF

I now own this monitor and the Acer XB271HU. Having a little trouble deciding which to keep.

I originally felt the Dell was washed out during World of Warcraft. I was excited to side-by-side it by the Acer. The Acer is a bit prettier during World of Warcraft, however what's bugging me is the lack of quality in the whites, particularly noticed while using Google Chrome. It has a muddy tint. Like it's lacking "white vibrance". The Dell is quite a lot crisper.

I've used suggested ICC's and calibrations for both.

One thing I noticed was that the Acer actually performed the UFO test quite a lot better than the Dell, which was surprising. The Dell was more stuttery.

I'm having quite a lot of trouble deciding which monitor to keep. Is it normal that the whites of the TN would be better?

I'm really just looking for a monitor that pops while gaming, and then is Macbook Retina-like while browsing the internet. Is this reasonable? Or will it require having multiple profiles for each use? (I don't think the Del offers profiles, right?)

Thanks a bunch for any guidance with this one.


----------



## Malinkadink

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EverSF*
> 
> I now own this monitor and the Acer XB271HU. Having a little trouble deciding which to keep.
> 
> I originally felt the Dell was washed out during World of Warcraft. I was excited to side-by-side it by the Acer. The Acer is a bit prettier during World of Warcraft, however what's bugging me is the lack of quality in the whites, particularly noticed while using Google Chrome. It has a muddy tint. Like it's lacking "white vibrance". The Dell is quite a lot crisper.
> 
> I've used suggested ICC's and calibrations for both.
> 
> One thing I noticed was that the Acer actually performed the UFO test quite a lot better than the Dell, which was surprising. The Dell was more stuttery.
> 
> I'm having quite a lot of trouble deciding which monitor to keep. Is it normal that the whites of the TN would be better?
> 
> I'm really just looking for a monitor that pops while gaming, and then is Macbook Retina-like while browsing the internet. Is this reasonable? Or will it require having multiple profiles for each use? (I don't think the Del offers profiles, right?)
> 
> Thanks a bunch for any guidance with this one.


If you're buying a monitor for over $500 or $700 with the Acer you owe it to yourself to buy a colorimeter for $150 like this guy: https://www.amazon.com/X-Rite-CMUNDIS-ColorMunki-Display/dp/B0055MBQOM

That way you can get the perfect calibration suited for your monitor specifically and only then can you truly compare both monitors. The Acer is much better looking out of the box than the Dell mostly because the Dell has a very low 1.9 gamma out of the box making things look more washed out especially blacks. When both are calibrated they look very similar from a head on viewing position. The Acer will have the Dell beat in contrast which will give it a slightly punchier picture, but otherwise they're very close in image quality.

I currently have the XB270HU which is more or less the same as the XB271HU. I got one with no dead pixels and virtually no bleed and very little glow, and the only place it suffers is in uniformity and its most noticeable on whites. So i know exactly what problem you're having, and to be frank it bothers me too. The center of the screen is perfect 6500k color temperature, the top third of the screen is more like 6700-6800K color temp so its cooler, and then the lower left quadrant is 6300k. The coolness of 6800k isnt as much of a bother as that 6300k which is very noticeable.

These 144hz IPS monitors have been known to have these tinting issues and its not something that you can really solve with tweaking, the panel just sucks. The 144hz 1440p TN monitors on the other hand are much better in the quality department but they're not immune to problems either. I've had two S2716DGs, the first one had a buzzing power supply or something and i returned it, the second one had the weird saw like pattern defect along the bottom edge so that one went back too. Instead of trying to another Dell i got this Acer because it was only $50 more so i figured it was worth it for the IPS. Provided the display was perfect then yes it would definitely be worth that extra bit, but its not and like yourself i find it annoying in web browsing seeing that part of my screen not be a nice white as the rest of the screen. Thankfully in gaming its never an issue, but i obviously dont use the monitor for just gaming, its for everything.

The other thing about these IPS monitors is the pixel responsiveness gets progressively worse the lower the refresh rate goes. At 144hz they're perfectly acceptable, but with how Gsync or Freesync for that matter works is while your FPS is fluctuating the monitors refresh is also changing so if you are getting 60 fps the monitor is at 60hz, if its 88 fps its 88hz and so on. The Dell's pixel responsiveness barely changes between 60hz and 144hz, its like a 1ms difference at most so when you're using gsync the monitor will always feel very responsive. The Acer's pixel responsiveness becomes far worse at 60hz compared to 144hz and at least to me its noticeable which is another strike against it.

I'm fixing to return mine soon and try another S2716DG and hopefully get lucky with it. The only real downside with the Dell is its TN and has worse viewing angles, but im mostly looking at it head on and when i do lean to one side or the other its not enough to ruin the image so essentially its not a problem. I would recommend you do the same, keep the Dell if there are no defects and return the Acer.


----------



## dx234

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dminzi*
> 
> Yes. The temps are still high and the idle is still at 1506mHZ even if I drop it down to 60Hz. I think I am going to reset my computer because I think something must be messed up in the drivers somewhere...


There must be something running that requires the video card to clock up. maybe something in the browser or desktop theming. try a driver upgrade, lately a driver update had interrupt request handler latency problem listed as fixed, too. cant hurt to update the driver for this rather new hardware.

With win 7 and aero disabled my 1070 clocks at 278 Hz in desktop mode and monitor set to 144 Hz.


----------



## AlCapwn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dx234*
> 
> There must be something running that requires the video card to clock up. maybe something in the browser or desktop theming. try a driver upgrade, lately a driver update had interrupt request handler latency problem listed as fixed, too. cant hurt to update the driver for this rather new hardware.
> 
> With win 7 and aero disabled my 1070 clocks at 278 Hz in desktop mode and monitor set to 144 Hz.


He did fix it now. But what if it was set to always maximum performance and maximum refresh rate in NVCP for brower
Could this perhaps activate 3d clocks?


----------



## AlCapwn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EverSF*
> 
> I now own this monitor and the Acer XB271HU. Having a little trouble deciding which to keep.
> 
> I originally felt the Dell was washed out during World of Warcraft. I was excited to side-by-side it by the Acer. The Acer is a bit prettier during World of Warcraft, however what's bugging me is the lack of quality in the whites, particularly noticed while using Google Chrome. It has a muddy tint. Like it's lacking "white vibrance". The Dell is quite a lot crisper.
> 
> I've used suggested ICC's and calibrations for both.
> 
> One thing I noticed was that the Acer actually performed the UFO test quite a lot better than the Dell, which was surprising. The Dell was more stuttery.
> 
> I'm having quite a lot of trouble deciding which monitor to keep. Is it normal that the whites of the TN would be better?
> 
> I'm really just looking for a monitor that pops while gaming, and then is Macbook Retina-like while browsing the internet. Is this reasonable? Or will it require having multiple profiles for each use? (I don't think the Del offers profiles, right?)
> 
> Thanks a bunch for any guidance with this one.


Cool you have both. I also owned a lot of the newer gaming monitors but never at the same time. I felt the Acer had the best colors of the 4 i tried (pg278q, pg279q, xb270hu, s2716dg) But it was clearly not as fast as the pg278q and the s2716dg. At least that was my understanding.

You say you feel the dell is faster in the ufo test. I had tried quite a few times that the ufo browser test screws up. But if i completly shutdown the browser. Then it goes back to normal. Also try other browsers than one. Some browsers are not good for the ufo test.
Also which revision is your dell? A01 A02 A03?


----------



## TheGlow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlCapwn*
> 
> He did fix it now. But what if it was set to always maximum performance and maximum refresh rate in NVCP for brower
> Could this perhaps activate 3d clocks?


I need to start looking into this as I was playing with Afterburner and got it up to 2126, but out of game it seems to just sit at something like 1535 when idle now.
I vaguely recall Gaming App and maybe Gpuz showing 500 a few times but not since I started playing with afterburner.
I tried closing AB, launching gaming app and setting to silent, and still stayed at 1500 and fan speed around 40%.


----------



## AlCapwn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheGlow*
> 
> I need to start looking into this as I was playing with Afterburner and got it up to 2126, but out of game it seems to just sit at something like 1535 when idle now.
> I vaguely recall Gaming App and maybe Gpuz showing 500 a few times but not since I started playing with afterburner.
> I tried closing AB, launching gaming app and setting to silent, and still stayed at 1500 and fan speed around 40%.


I bios hacked my card and changed the 2d and 3d clocks. But i think there are 3 states of clock speeds. Like 2d idle, light 3d like watching movie and browsing and then full 3d like gaming or benching. As far as i remember


----------



## dminzi

Can somebody explain what "fast" mode does and whether or not I should be using it?


----------



## AlCapwn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dminzi*
> 
> Can somebody explain what "fast" mode does and whether or not I should be using it?


I can't really explain it but it will do more damage than good. Leave it on normal on all gaming screen. Im pretty sure it will create more overshoot. Try it out with the ufo test.


----------



## Matroxx

This model seems rather bad...

Suddenly headphone output in right channel stopped working. I tried like 100 different methods to make it work.

By the way, I do not think this panel is 1 ms (with OD) and 5 ms native. My AOC G2460PQ has same specs regarding input lag, hz and response time but it feels much much faster, even with OD off.


----------



## FattysGoneWild

Well well. Look here. It has developed the same problem as my last one. Yes the butt cheeks have made a return. 5 brand new replacements and I am done. Cant do it any more. They are a complete POS. And to the ones that have good ones. You won the damn lottery and lucked out. Seeing I am 0-5. At this rate. Maybe 1 out of every 10 or so is a good one.

https://s16.postimg.io/bg5hdlgbp/IMG_0078.jpg


----------



## Matroxx

Dang, shouldnt have bought this ether...


----------



## frankth3frizz

I've had the monitor for two weeks now. Seems to be okay, just not as vibrant as my VA benq's but Gsync is absolutely mesmerizing.


----------



## TheGlow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FattysGoneWild*
> 
> Well well. Look here. It has developed the same problem as my last one. Yes the butt cheeks have made a return. 5 brand new replacements and I am done. Cant do it any more. They are a complete POS. And to the ones that have good ones. You won the damn lottery and lucked out. Seeing I am 0-5. At this rate. Maybe 1 out of every 10 or so is a good one.
> 
> https://s16.postimg.io/bg5hdlgbp/IMG_0078.jpg


Jeez. You sure it's not something environmental? Magnets in the area or bad electrical outlet?
We've had a user here at work have burn in on 2 monitors in a row and turned out it was a faulty power outlet.
It's just weird its not there and then comes lately, and in that pattern.

So far mine has been fine. I didnt get around to another in depth pixel check but last i knew just still that one in the corner.


----------



## Dreamer10

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FattysGoneWild*
> 
> Yes the butt cheeks have made a return


Lol, the asscheeks again  Could you possibly test the monitor with a different PC??


----------



## FattysGoneWild

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheGlow*
> 
> Jeez. You sure it's not something environmental? Magnets in the area or bad electrical outlet?
> We've had a user here at work have burn in on 2 monitors in a row and turned out it was a faulty power outlet.
> It's just weird its not there and then comes lately, and in that pattern.
> 
> So far mine has been fine. I didnt get around to another in depth pixel check but last i knew just still that one in the corner.


Nah. I tried another power outlet in a different room. Another pc. Even thought it could be my 1080. Tried all the display ports. Still there. I also have my main pc that is using this monitor on a UPS. I contacted Dell to let them know about my displeasure. I was not taking it out on them since they don't make them. The chat reps. themselves. I even told them I give up and Dell wins. I don't even care about a replacement at this point etc. They asked kindly if they could see the pictures I had already taken. I let them see them. Next thing I know. They set up for another new replacement with out me even asking.

Its definitely the monitor. My first 2 did not have this issue. So, I know for sure what they are suppose to look like. I think what is happening. QC just passed a lot with bad panel uniformity that develops over time when new. I bet they just fire them up. Run test patterns. If nothing is seen right then and there. It goes in the box. I could easily see this happening. Since my last 3 with this issue was fine for the first few hours. Then develops.

Here is another picture that shows it real clearly. Picture attached.



This is normal and what it should look like with the picture below. Someone sent me the picture to compare. Even using my ICC profile and same brightness setting.



http://imgur.com/8n1rk


Kick myself in the ass for not keeping the first one. Had I known all of this was going to happen. Nothing else was wrong with it. At the same time. That dead pixel right in the middle really bothered me. I always wanted to remove it and always caught my eye. I was also worried about more dead pixels possibly popping up in the center.


----------



## TheGlow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FattysGoneWild*
> 
> Nah. I tried another power outlet in a different room. Another pc. Even thought it could be my 1080. Tried all the display ports. Still there. I also have my main pc that is using this monitor on a UPS. I contacted Dell to let them know about my displeasure. I was not taking it out on them since they don't make them. The chat reps. themselves. I even told them I give up and Dell wins. I don't even care about a replacement at this point etc. They asked kindly if they could see the pictures I had already taken. I let them see them. Next thing I know. They set up for another new replacement with out me even asking.
> 
> Its definitely the monitor. My first 2 did not have this issue. So, I know for sure what they are suppose to look like. I think what is happening. QC just passed a lot with bad panel uniformity that develops over time when new. I bet they just fire them up. Run test patterns. If nothing is seen right then and there. It goes in the box. I could easily see this happening. Since my last 3 with this issue was fine for the first few hours. Then develops.
> 
> Here is another picture that shows it real clearly. Picture attached.
> 
> 
> 
> This is normal and what it should look like with the picture below. Someone sent me the picture to compare. Even using my ICC profile and same brightness setting.
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/8n1rk
> 
> 
> Kick myself in the ass for not keeping the first one. Had I known all of this was going to happen. Nothing else was wrong with it. At the same time. That dead pixel right in the middle really bothered me. I always wanted to remove it and always caught my eye. I was also worried about more dead pixels possibly popping up in the center.


I'm not sure if I missed it, but yea, I found a 2nd one. Its in the upper right corner. So thats one in lower left, and now upper right.
Lower left seems a little darker. I tried some to take some pics, almost looked like 2-3 dead in a row. but when I cycled colors to double check, it looks like 1 in the pics, but still a little darker. Now you have fear in me to leave as is or take a chance on another.
I could always supply your ass cheeks to help the cause...


----------



## FattysGoneWild

Haha! At this point and seeing what I have been going through. You are seriously rolling the dice if you make an exchange. But, it is up to you. Dead pixels are dead pixels. I don't care how many or where they are. Should not have any. Its a defect either way. If they are far off and don't catch the eyes. I would not bother. BUT. If in the middle. It would go back. At the same time. Another has developed for you. You might get more? Possibly in the middle? Who knows. Dell says you need 6 or more for a replacement.


----------



## TheGlow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FattysGoneWild*
> 
> Haha! At this point and seeing what I have been going through. You are seriously rolling the dice if you make an exchange. But, it is up to you. Dead pixels are dead pixels. I don't care how many or where they are. Should not have any. Its a defect either way. If they are far off and don't catch the eyes. I would not bother. BUT. If in the middle. It would go back. At the same time. Another has developed for you. You might get more? Possibly in the middle? Who knows. Dell says you need 6 or more for a replacement.


They are still very much out of the way. Lower left is 3cm in, 3.5cm up from corner.
Right one is 1cm in, 1.5cm down from corner.
They're both black but bottom left is much more visible.
Oh well, I'll wait a bit more.


----------



## Ickz

Imo, you should never keep a monitor with dead pixels - or any defects for that matter. Makes no sense to pay just as much as someone else who received a good one.

When I bought this monitor back when it came out, it had one dead pixel and poor backlight uniformity - promptly returned. Weird considering I thought Dell was supposed to have good qc.


----------



## TheGlow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ickz*
> 
> Imo, you should never keep a monitor with dead pixels - or any defects for that matter. Makes no sense to pay just as much as someone else who received a good one.
> 
> When I bought this monitor back when it came out, it had one dead pixel and poor backlight uniformity - promptly returned. Weird considering I thought Dell was supposed to have good qc.


Well I originally got it from newegg, and they only have a01s. I had random flickering of the screen, non hdcp compliant.
So I went through Dell for 5 days+ and got this replacement.
They said it needs 5-6+ dead pixels to warrant another return.
Mind you I already did a song and dance with Newegg returning the Acer xb270hu? TN model for 5 dead pixels, dead backlight, and darkened areas.

After swapping around a bit you get tired. So 1 off to the side initially, I was ok with. now theres a second.
I will open up the chat with them and ask as the initial month is about to pass.

But I hear you, why pay the same for faulty equipment when others can pay same, or less with sales, then I did, for better.
Hell my wife wanted me to just settle on the Acer with numerous problems.


----------



## Malinkadink

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ickz*
> 
> Imo, you should never keep a monitor with dead pixels - or any defects for that matter. Makes no sense to pay just as much as someone else who received a good one.
> 
> When I bought this monitor back when it came out, it had one dead pixel and poor backlight uniformity - promptly returned. Weird considering I thought Dell was supposed to have good qc.


It's not Dell's fault its using AUO panels and they're the problem. Dell should have screened these to check them for defects though but i guess they didn't.


----------



## Matroxx

Looks mine has those ,,ass-cheeks** too but not that visible. Not sure if it gets worse or stays like that.
When I slightly touch my screen I can see lines coming up specially around those ,,cheeks** ...

I ,,only** have 1-2 dead pixel/s on my screen but I cant take my eyes off from it. Tried dead pixel fixer, applied pressure with rubber eraser, used hot towel in plastic bag to ,,massage** pixels- nothing...

I have rev A03 and the Deep Sleep issue is still present as well...


----------



## AlCapwn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Matroxx*
> 
> Looks mine has those ,,ass-cheeks** too but not that visible. Not sure if it gets worse or stays like that.
> When I slightly touch my screen I can see lines coming up specially around those ,,cheeks** ...
> 
> I ,,only** have 1-2 dead pixel/s on my screen but I cant take my eyes off from it. Tried dead pixel fixer, applied pressure with rubber eraser, used hot towel in plastic bag to ,,massage** pixels- nothing...
> 
> I have rev A03 and the Deep Sleep issue is still present as well...


I feel sorry for your guys that have these errors. I better start to hunt after errors on my screen before the return right runs our.

How did you guys search for pixel errors. Just white background and eye search?


----------



## Matroxx

Usually when I buy a new monitor i immediately look for faults.

One way to check: http://www.checkpixels.com/test.html/


----------



## TheGlow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlCapwn*
> 
> I feel sorry for your guys that have these errors. I better start to hunt after errors on my screen before the return right runs our.
> 
> How did you guys search for pixel errors. Just white background and eye search?


Theres a site I have book marked, cant check from work, but simply has a link to pages that are all black, white, red, blue and green.
So i open them each in a new tab in firefox, f11 for full screen , then ctrl+tab to tab over.
Go to first one, then I stare at it at bottom left, head on, and move my whole head/neck to the right. With the TN viewing angles you might not see if it just sitting in front and middle and just moving your eyes around. like the one in upper right i didnt spot, my daughter did since she was standing on my right.
I was able to rip the corner off a post it note and put it near the pixels and zoom in with my camera. the focus was flaky until I put the paper there to help it.
Some pixels might only show bad in different colors. I think those are classified as stuck pixels. Like on the Acer I had, it would show blue on the black background and black on blue, but i didnt see anything there on white or green.

Oh yea, the monitor has a built in test thats just like this. Check the paperwork, but i believe dont have the video cable connected to pc, and hold 2 buttons, i think menu and left most, and hold for a few seconds. and itll come up I think gray and each time you hit the button it cycles to the next color.

Fatty, for what its worth, the right "ass" cheek looks a bit more like a well formed breast. you have that going for you.


----------



## AlCapwn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheGlow*
> 
> Theres a site I have book marked, cant check from work, but simply has a link to pages that are all black, white, red, blue and green.
> So i open them each in a new tab in firefox, f11 for full screen , then ctrl+tab to tab over.
> Go to first one, then I stare at it at bottom left, head on, and move my whole head/neck to the right. With the TN viewing angles you might not see if it just sitting in front and middle and just moving your eyes around. like the one in upper right i didnt spot, my daughter did since she was standing on my right.
> I was able to rip the corner off a post it note and put it near the pixels and zoom in with my camera. the focus was flaky until I put the paper there to help it.
> Some pixels might only show bad in different colors. I think those are classified as stuck pixels. Like on the Acer I had, it would show blue on the black background and black on blue, but i didnt see anything there on white or green.
> 
> Oh yea, the monitor has a built in test thats just like this. Check the paperwork, but i believe dont have the video cable connected to pc, and hold 2 buttons, i think menu and left most, and hold for a few seconds. and itll come up I think gray and each time you hit the button it cycles to the next color.
> 
> Fatty, for what its worth, the right "ass" cheek looks a bit more like a well formed breast. you have that going for you.


I think i will try this later when i get home with the "move head as printer" way







i hope i don't find anything. Will also check out the monitors built in test.

Could you guys maybe post a pic of your setup?


----------



## TheGlow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlCapwn*
> 
> I think i will try this later when i get home with the "move head as printer" way
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i hope i don't find anything. Will also check out the monitors built in test.
> 
> Could you guys maybe post a pic of your setup?


Setup in what way? Physically the monitor on the desk, or configurations?
I need to check but I think I left monitors RGB as normal, set deep sleep to off, and brightness is 22 as per Fattys suggestions.
And then I used his ICC profile.


----------



## FattysGoneWild

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlCapwn*
> 
> I feel sorry for your guys that have these errors. I better start to hunt after errors on my screen before the return right runs our.
> 
> How did you guys search for pixel errors. Just white background and eye search?


You can go here http://jasonfarrell.com/misc/deadpixeltest.php or use the Dell built in diagnostic tool with colors. With the monitor unplugged accept for the power cord. Hold buttons 1&4. 1 being to the far left and 4 being to the far right. You will then see a color pattern come up after a few seconds from holding those 2 buttons at the same time. Keep hitting button 4 to scroll through the different colors until the end. You will then be able to spot most panel uniformity issues if you have any and dead pixels.


----------



## FattysGoneWild

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Matroxx*
> 
> Looks mine has those ,,ass-cheeks** too but not that visible. Not sure if it gets worse or stays like that.
> When I slightly touch my screen I can see lines coming up specially around those ,,cheeks** ...
> 
> I ,,only** have 1-2 dead pixel/s on my screen but I cant take my eyes off from it. Tried dead pixel fixer, applied pressure with rubber eraser, used hot towel in plastic bag to ,,massage** pixels- nothing...
> 
> I have rev A03 and the Deep Sleep issue is still present as well...


If they are visible and its bothering you. Get a replacement. Mine follow with EVERYTHING. You can even see it while gaming. No good. Its never going to go away on its own and could potentially get worse over time as the screen ages I would imagine. Replacement number 6 is on the way for me.


----------



## FattysGoneWild

Wow. Dell is all over it this time. I already got confirmation order for my new replacement and could go out today. They are sending out the whole thing again from Dell.com with next day delivery.


----------



## AlCapwn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheGlow*
> 
> Setup in what way? Physically the monitor on the desk, or configurations?
> I need to check but I think I left monitors RGB as normal, set deep sleep to off, and brightness is 22 as per Fattys suggestions.
> And then I used his ICC profile.


Just a picture of one's Desk with pc, monitor ect.


----------



## DrGroove

Setup mine today, Dec 2015 A02 revision.

There is no mistaking this for an IPS panel, but it's the best I've seen a TN panel look. Mine has this weird hotspot that looks like an eraser smudge, so I'll probably be returning it and trying again. After using it for a while and playing some games, I sort of wish this was a couple inches smaller. Even if you sit dead center, you can see color shift in the corners and edges, although it's not that noticeable in games. The TN panel feels faster in motion than the 144hz IPS monitors I've tried, but that might be placebo. Gsync is incredible and was immediately noticeable for me. Everything is butter smooth.

Is the better move to return this to best buy and just buy another, or go through Dell?

edit: I don't know what you guys are doing messing with the nvidia color settings and jacking up the digital vibrance... that just makes the monitor look like garbage.


----------



## MistaSparkul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DrGroove*
> 
> Setup mine today, Dec 2015 A02 revision.
> 
> There is no mistaking this for an IPS panel, but it's the best I've seen a TN panel look. Mine has this weird hotspot that looks like an eraser smudge, so I'll probably be returning it and trying again. After using it for a while and playing some games, I sort of wish this was a couple inches smaller. Even if you sit dead center, you can see color shift in the corners and edges, although it's not that noticeable in games. The TN panel feels faster in motion than the 144hz IPS monitors I've tried, but that might be placebo. Gsync is incredible and was immediately noticeable for me. Everything is butter smooth.
> 
> Is the better move to return this to best buy and just buy another, or go through Dell?
> 
> edit: I don't know what you guys are doing messing with the nvidia color settings and jacking up the digital vibrance... that just makes the monitor look like garbage.


There will be a 24 inch version soon if you find 27 too big. Check out the S2417DG.


----------



## TheGlow

Oh, I take it back. I had to disable Witchers preserve gamma and manually raise it up.
I guess up till now I was always doing outside/day time quests.
I had to do one that was crazy dark. I ended up needing the Cat potion for enhanced sight. I thought it was just that area.
I went to another one in a cave and nearly pitch black.
Brightness still 22, so I dont know.
I also went back into windows color management and i guess since I got the 1070 it wiped some settings because it had the monitor as standard plug and play, not the dell model # specifically.


----------



## FattysGoneWild

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DrGroove*
> 
> Setup mine today, Dec 2015 A02 revision.
> 
> There is no mistaking this for an IPS panel, but it's the best I've seen a TN panel look. Mine has this weird hotspot that looks like an eraser smudge, so I'll probably be returning it and trying again. After using it for a while and playing some games, I sort of wish this was a couple inches smaller. Even if you sit dead center, you can see color shift in the corners and edges, although it's not that noticeable in games. The TN panel feels faster in motion than the 144hz IPS monitors I've tried, but that might be placebo. Gsync is incredible and was immediately noticeable for me. Everything is butter smooth.
> 
> Is the better move to return this to best buy and just buy another, or go through Dell?
> 
> edit: I don't know what you guys are doing messing with the nvidia color settings and jacking up the digital vibrance... that just makes the monitor look like garbage.


Can you post a picture? Curious what it looks like.


----------



## Falkentyne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FattysGoneWild*
> 
> Nah. I tried another power outlet in a different room. Another pc. Even thought it could be my 1080. Tried all the display ports. Still there. I also have my main pc that is using this monitor on a UPS. I contacted Dell to let them know about my displeasure. I was not taking it out on them since they don't make them. The chat reps. themselves. I even told them I give up and Dell wins. I don't even care about a replacement at this point etc. They asked kindly if they could see the pictures I had already taken. I let them see them. Next thing I know. They set up for another new replacement with out me even asking.
> 
> Its definitely the monitor. My first 2 did not have this issue. So, I know for sure what they are suppose to look like. I think what is happening. QC just passed a lot with bad panel uniformity that develops over time when new. I bet they just fire them up. Run test patterns. If nothing is seen right then and there. It goes in the box. I could easily see this happening. Since my last 3 with this issue was fine for the first few hours. Then develops.
> 
> Here is another picture that shows it real clearly. Picture attached.
> 
> 
> 
> This is normal and what it should look like with the picture below. Someone sent me the picture to compare. Even using my ICC profile and same brightness setting.
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/8n1rk
> 
> 
> Kick myself in the ass for not keeping the first one. Had I known all of this was going to happen. Nothing else was wrong with it. At the same time. That dead pixel right in the middle really bothered me. I always wanted to remove it and always caught my eye. I was also worried about more dead pixels possibly popping up in the center.


Does this look familiar?

https://hardforum.com/threads/asus-vg278h-the-weirdest-backlight-bleeding-i-ever-saw.1653278/


----------



## DrGroove

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FattysGoneWild*
> 
> Can you post a picture? Curious what it looks like.




This was hard to get a decent picture of, especially with my michael j fox hands. It's mostly noticeable on white or light blue backgrounds, and not at all in games or media. There's another one a few inches closer to the center, but that one is less visible and I couldn't even get a picture of it.


----------



## TheGlow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DrGroove*
> 
> This was hard to get a decent picture of, especially with my michael j fox hands. It's mostly noticeable on white or light blue backgrounds, and not at all in games or media. There's another one a few inches closer to the center, but that one is less visible and I couldn't even get a picture of it.


The Acer XB270HU Abprz I returned had one of those in middle, to the left. I don't recall if it was there from the start, but that monitor was plagued with issues. Stuck pixels, dead pixels, backlight in one area didnt work for a day, and next few days was fine. And it had one of those dark spots. I returned that with the quickness.


----------



## PU skunk

I want to jump on this but does anybody know why it's comparatively cheap ($519)?
Asus Rog Swift PG278q is basically identical according to TFTcentral but $200 more.


----------



## MistaSparkul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PU skunk*
> 
> I want to jump on this but does anybody know why it's comparatively cheap ($519)?
> Asus Rog Swift PG278q is basically identical according to TFTcentral but $200 more.


ROG tax. And for paying that extra youll get no better/possibly even worst QC, and lack of an hdmi port. No reason to buy the Asus unless you prefer the gamer look of it. Id take the cleaner design of the Dell any day.


----------



## FattysGoneWild

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Falkentyne*
> 
> Does this look familiar?
> 
> https://hardforum.com/threads/asus-vg278h-the-weirdest-backlight-bleeding-i-ever-saw.1653278/


Ah yes I have seen others just like that posting pics. I wonder what causes this weird issue. Especially when it does not fully show initially out of the box so much. That one is pretty bad though.


----------



## FattysGoneWild

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DrGroove*
> 
> 
> 
> This was hard to get a decent picture of, especially with my michael j fox hands. It's mostly noticeable on white or light blue backgrounds, and not at all in games or media. There's another one a few inches closer to the center, but that one is less visible and I couldn't even get a picture of it.


I can see it real good. I hope you are taking it back?


----------



## DrGroove

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FattysGoneWild*
> 
> I can see it real good. I hope you are taking it back?


Yeah, I'm just bringing it back to best buy and buying a new one. Hoping for an A03


----------



## ReaperXGr

I just unboxed and installed my new S2716DG.
It's an A02 maf. date January 2016.

Unfortunately I currently use it with intel intergrated graphics as I am waiting for a GTX 1080.

Well,luckily no dead pixels,bleeding or uniformity issues.The deep sleep issue is there of course.

I tried some settings on the display to make the colors a bit better..

My monitor before this was an IPS LG 277L.
Comparing them,the dell has more yellowish whites and the blacks seem more greyish even thought when trying the pixel tester the black is superior in comparison to the IPS I had.
As for the coating I confirm it is light.My LG has heavier.

Any recommended settings on the display?I will try windows profiles after I receive the nvidia.


----------



## b4thman

I think Windows profile make a decent job, even thouhg I toggle between this two profiles for gaming and desktop use: https://pcmonitors.info/reviews/dell-s2716dg/

Anyway, the best recommendation in my case is to lower down brightness to ZERO (or almost zero), because this monitor still let you difference every detail in darkness (testd with gamma/colors patterns easily), and you obtain a very rich and deep black.

I also reduce Nvidia "magic bright" color to 30% to have a more natural (less saturated) colors, but this may be a personal taste.

And of course, if you have Nvidia 3D Vision glasses and a good graphic card (GTX 1070 or so) try to play games using 3D. This is a great add that this monitor offer and only a few people take advantage, and in my opinion is more important than g-sync because the level of inmersion. In fact this is the main reason for me to buy this monitor. This is probably the best monitor in the market with 3D VIsion support (IPS technology does not support 3D Vision).


----------



## dx234

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FattysGoneWild*
> 
> Ah yes I have seen others just like that posting pics. I wonder what causes this weird issue. Especially when it does not fully show initially out of the box so much. That one is pretty bad though.


the thin films that are used for light diffusion and channeling might be sensible to temperature change leading to deformation of their initial form so that the light is not channeled uniformly anymore. I see this butt print pattern as a design flaw if it happens so often.


----------



## FattysGoneWild

Brand new replacement number 6 arrived today. Dead pixel top right corner out of the box. Other then that. So far. No sign of ass cheeks. Really hoping this is the "one" finally. I say that every time though. Ugh.







Also hoping no more dead pixels pop up.

Not happy even having that 1 dead pixel. Thank fully its all the way in the top right corner and not noticeable unless looking for it.


----------



## TheGlow

Dell is definitely silly. I said I had another , 2nd, dead pixel after I initially told them I had one out of the box.
So thats 2. They say send some pics. I did, then they say 1-6 is fine and I need more.
Why ask for pics then? I'm pretty sure I could just say theres more and call it a day.
Oh well, Im at the 1 month, I just didnt want it to have developed more later and end up with a refurb. Hopefully having these complaints on file will give me some leverage later.


----------



## Iching

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FattysGoneWild*
> 
> Brand new replacement number 6 arrived today. Dead pixel top right corner out of the box. Other then that. So far. No sign of ass cheeks. Really hoping this is the "one" finally. I say that every time though. Ugh.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also hoping no more dead pixels pop up.
> 
> Not happy even having that 1 dead pixel. Thank fully its all the way in the top right corner and not noticeable unless looking for it.


My first one had a dead pixel. It was driving me bonkers.


----------



## Matroxx

Few dead pixels is not considered manufacturing defect (well they actually are but not accepted as such). I would have changed mine as well but they were pretty clear on this matter and said no.
Only Dells Pro series are expected to be free from any dead pixels out of box if I am correct.

That sucks ofc, it means I have to sell mine and buy a new one with hope to win the lottery. That means money loss thou...


----------



## Stars

Hey guys,

some of you mentioned that Dell changed the coating on A02/A03 revision of this monitor and made it lighter. Is it really as light as for example PG279Q / XB271HU or not quite as light? I think its a really significant improvement and its nice to see that Dell actually improved the monitor in the mid of the cycle and didnt wait for the next model to change it.


----------



## TheGlow

Now Dell has sent me 3 emails in a row, without me replying at any point, that 1-6 pixels is fine, and what is my availability so they can call me.


----------



## Dornan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheGlow*
> 
> Now Dell has sent me 3 emails in a row, without me replying at any point, that 1-6 pixels is fine, and what is my availability so they can call me.


Terrible situation!


----------



## Pocketgamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *silent-wl*
> 
> Got mine a few days ago (April 2016 A03) after having the Acer xb271hu which i returned because of bad blb. This has no dead pixels and after adding the tftcentral icc profile it looks very good. but i have this weird "saw edge pattern" on the bottom goes the whole length. I have bad camera so it doesn't show up so clearly.
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone else having this?


Sorry to quote an old post but this is the only one I found with the same problem.

After several bad Acer XB271HU's I got the Dell. It is perfect but only this issue like in the picture bothers me so much.
Anyone else with this problem and could go away overtime after some hours of use?

I got a may A03 revision.


----------



## AlCapwn

Is there anyway to have ulmb permanently activated? Evertime i quit a game i get flashed by the normal brightness with ulmb off. So i have to manually activate it again on the monitor.. EVERY TIME


----------



## Malinkadink

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pocketgamer*
> 
> Sorry to quote an old post but this is the only one I found with the same problem.
> 
> After several bad Acer XB271HU's I got the Dell. It is perfect but only this issue like in the picture bothers me so much.
> Anyone else with this problem and could go away overtime after some hours of use?
> 
> I got a may A03 revision.


Had the same thing on mine was A03 too i believe June? Returned it and didn't try again.


----------



## Overclock4926

Been looking at this too....its a pain! Anyone have any ideas?








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlCapwn*
> 
> Is there anyway to have ulmb permanently activated? Evertime i quit a game i get flashed by the normal brightness with ulmb off. So i have to manually activate it again on the monitor.. EVERY TIME


----------



## FattysGoneWild

My saga is finally over with this monitor. I am THRILLED! Finally! I ended up sending the new replacement back with the dead pixel. BUT. Before sending it back. For giggles. I decided to plug back in the one I was going to send back with ass cheeks. I have no idea what happened. After it set for 2-3 days. They are completely gone. No sign or any thing I ever had them. I have had it up for a few days now to make sure they are not coming back.

Perfectly fine. So, I don't know what causes this in the manufacturing process. I have probably been going through this for no reason. Eventually they most likely would have just gone away. Regardless of being on or off. While I am here. Thought I would post another calibration profile update. I went from 120cm target brightness to 100cm. I found even at 120cm. This thing was still to bright and bothering my eyes. I had read TN panels like this are in fact brighter then IPS panels. And should be calibrated to 100cm instead of 120cm. Any ways. I will attach the profile and list targets etc.

Per usual. I used Colormunki Display for calibration. Monitor build info. Revision A03 April 2016 build.

Targets

2.2 Gamma
D65
100cm (21 brightness setting)

Use monitor defaults if using my profile. Only change brightness. And disable deep sleep with in monitor settings.


online backup storage

Here is a how to link to enable the profile properly. https://pcmonitors.info/articles/using-icc-profiles-in-windows/


----------



## AlCapwn

Is there anyway to have ulmb permanently activated? Evertime i quit a game i get flashed by the normal brightness with ulmb off. So i have to manually activate it again on the monitor.. EVERY TIME







Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Overclock4926*
> 
> Been looking at this too....its a pain! Anyone have any ideas?


Even though everything is set to ulmb in nvcp the monitor keeps turning it of when i am back at desktop. even though it was active on desktop before i opened a game


----------



## TheGlow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FattysGoneWild*
> 
> My saga is finally over with this monitor. I am THRILLED! Finally! I ended up sending the new replacement back with the dead pixel. BUT. Before sending it back. For giggles. I decided to plug back in the one I was going to send back with ass cheeks. I have no idea what happened. After it set for 2-3 days. They are completely gone. No sign or any thing I ever had them. I have had it up for a few days now to make sure they are not coming back.
> 
> Perfectly fine. So, I don't know what causes this in the manufacturing process. I have probably been going through this for no reason. Eventually they most likely would have just gone away. Regardless of being on or off. While I am here. Thought I would post another calibration profile update. I went from 120cm target brightness to 100cm. I found even at 120cm. This thing was still to bright and bothering my eyes. I had read TN panels like this are in fact brighter then IPS panels. And should be calibrated to 100cm instead of 120cm. Any ways. I will attach the profile and list targets etc.
> 
> Per usual. I used Colormunki Display for calibration. Monitor build info. Revision A03 April 2016 build.
> 
> Targets
> 
> 2.2 Gamma
> D65
> 100cm (21 brightness setting)
> 
> Use monitor defaults if using my profile. Only change brightness. And disable deep sleep with in monitor settings.
> 
> 
> online backup storage
> 
> Here is a how to link to enable the profile properly. https://pcmonitors.info/articles/using-icc-profiles-in-windows/


Thats what I was wondering. If the heat or humidity in the room had some side effect.
I've seen image burn in show up on certain outlets at work. Bring to our desk and it looks fine.
Or other weird stuff like wavy lines if someone turns on a personal heater 6 desks down the aisle.
I'm tempted to use your buttcheeks pics and send it to Dell to address my dead pixels


----------



## FattysGoneWild

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheGlow*
> 
> Thats what I was wondering. If the heat or humidity in the room had some side effect.
> I've seen image burn in show up on certain outlets at work. Bring to our desk and it looks fine.
> Or other weird stuff like wavy lines if someone turns on a personal heater 6 desks down the aisle.
> I'm tempted to use your buttcheeks pics and send it to Dell to address my dead pixels


3 out of 6 had dead pixels. That seems like a common theme for sure as far as that goes. Its a gamble man. The QC really sucks on these. So, you might get one worse off or better with no dead pixels. Tough call and only you can decide if its worth it. At the same time. Dead pixel/pixels are dead. Its a defect either way regardless if they think up to 6 is acceptable. They are hard asses about dead pixels though unless the rep. really want to help you out.


----------



## DrGroove

Returned my faulty A02 and got a perfect A03, so I'm quite happy now


----------



## PU skunk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlCapwn*
> 
> Even though everything is set to ulmb in nvcp the monitor keeps turning it of when i am back at desktop. even though it was active on desktop before i opened a game


What the hell I was going to get one today. Hey how is the brightness with ULMB on anyway?


----------



## AlCapwn

Very good. You can always turn the brightness up when ulmb is on. Right now its dark outside where i live (in Sweden) i have brightness at 29% and ulmb pulse width at 80 which is still TO bright for me


----------



## Malinkadink

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlCapwn*
> 
> Very good. You can always turn the brightness up when ulmb is on. Right now its dark outside where i live (in Sweden) i have brightness at 29% and ulmb pulse width at 80 which is still TO bright for me


You want to have the brightness @ 100% and then reduce the ULMB pulse width to the lowest value where it isn't too dim for you, as the lower the pulse width the better the blur reduction.


----------



## PU skunk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlCapwn*
> 
> Very good. You can always turn the brightness up when ulmb is on. Right now its dark outside where i live (in Sweden) i have brightness at 29% and ulmb pulse width at 80 which is still TO bright for me


Well, on that I went out and got one and brightness is just fine with ULMB on 100 pulse width. Will mess with pulse width later. No dead pixels according to a quick pixel test. No noticeable backlight bleed. I have no need for G-sync, but ULMB and the silky smoothness is very nice. Crosstalk is not the problem I expected it to be. Some inverse ghosting yes and viewing angles are crap of course. Even in the sweet spot, corners look a bit yellow. But a keeper for the simple reason that today may be the first day in 10 yrs I don't miss CRT.

ULMB turned off after the game haha. No NO that won't do.


----------



## dx234

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlCapwn*
> 
> Is there anyway to have ulmb permanently activated? Evertime i quit a game i get flashed by the normal brightness with ulmb off. So i have to manually activate it again on the monitor.. EVERY TIME


I had to set the refresh rate to 120 Hz on Desktop after which I could manually enable ulmb in osd menu. I expect the monitor to switch to this setting after exiting the game.


----------



## dx234

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FattysGoneWild*
> 
> My saga is finally over with this monitor. I am THRILLED! Finally! I ended up sending the new replacement back with the dead pixel. BUT. Before sending it back. For giggles. I decided to plug back in the one I was going to send back with ass cheeks. I have no idea what happened. After it set for 2-3 days. They are completely gone. No sign or any thing I ever had them. I have had it up for a few days now to make sure they are not coming back.
> 
> Perfectly fine. So, I don't know what causes this in the manufacturing process. I have probably been going through this for no reason. Eventually they most likely would have just gone away. Regardless of being on or off. While I am here. Thought I would post another calibration profile update. I went from 120cm target brightness to 100cm. I found even at 120cm. This thing was still to bright and bothering my eyes. I had read TN panels like this are in fact brighter then IPS panels. And should be calibrated to 100cm instead of 120cm. Any ways. I will attach the profile and list targets etc.
> 
> Per usual. I used Colormunki Display for calibration. Monitor build info. Revision A03 April 2016 build.
> 
> Targets
> 
> 2.2 Gamma
> D65
> 100cm (21 brightness setting)
> 
> Use monitor defaults if using my profile. Only change brightness. And disable deep sleep with in monitor settings.
> 
> 
> online backup storage
> 
> Here is a how to link to enable the profile properly. https://pcmonitors.info/articles/using-icc-profiles-in-windows/


Interesting find. It might come back after the monitor is active for some days. I sit about 50cm distanced to the monitor.


----------



## FattysGoneWild

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dx234*
> 
> Interesting find. It might come back after the monitor is active for some days. I sit about 50cm distanced to the monitor.


Nah. It would show with in 24hrs when I had the problem. Its been on for days now (over a week) and even powered down for sleep mode when going to bed. No signs of it at all. Everything is even now. Its great and really been able to fully enjoy it now. Gaming on it is a dream. Love it.


----------



## dx234

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FattysGoneWild*
> 
> Nah. It would show with in 24hrs when I had the problem. Its been on for days now (over a week) and even powered down for sleep mode when going to bed. No signs of it at all. Everything is even now. Its great and really been able to fully enjoy it now. Gaming on it is a dream. Love it.


Some things will stay a mystery, anyway glad you finally got an acceptable exemplar.


----------



## AlCapwn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dx234*
> 
> I had to set the refresh rate to 120 Hz on Desktop after which I could manually enable ulmb in osd menu. I expect the monitor to switch to this setting after exiting the game.


Its enabled at desktop, I open a game and its enabled in game. But when exiting a game its DISABLED and baam instant flash bang im my face since the brightness is so high without ULMB.
I hope there is a fix to this


----------



## dx234

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlCapwn*
> 
> Its enabled at desktop, I open a game and its enabled in game. But when exiting a game its DISABLED and baam instant flash bang im my face since the brightness is so high without ULMB.
> I hope there is a fix to this


I cna imagine. I gave back the Dell and got an Acer XB271HUA instead which saves two brightness values for each mode separately


----------



## rdhrdh

Hey guys has anyone had an issue with their HDMI input not working properly/at all?
The display port worked the 2 weeks I've owned the machine and I hadn't tested HDMI until it was my only option last night (had to RMA video card). I plugged in 4 separate devices, Lenovo laptop, PS4, Acer Chromebook and my custom desktop using the onboard graphics, and used 3 different HDMI cords and nothing would display (all working fine when plugged into my tv). I tried removing all cords and hard resetting (assuming that's done the generic *hold pwr 30 seconds* way) but nothing seemed to work.

I called dell support and what a nightmare that was. The tech didn't seem to know what he was talking about, he told me that because the self test worked that the monitor works and there's nothing he could do for me. I told him the display port works fine but HDMI does not, but because I didn't have any Dell products plugged into it he couldn't offer support (!!!!!) and transferred me to non-dell related tech support and I promptly hung up.

One thing I noticed though is that the devices running windows detect the monitor and display the correct model.

Any help would be appreciated!


----------



## PU skunk

Getting a lot of banding myself.


----------



## Falkentyne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PU skunk*
> 
> Well, on that I went out and got one and brightness is just fine with ULMB on 100 pulse width. Will mess with pulse width later. No dead pixels according to a quick pixel test. No noticeable backlight bleed. I have no need for G-sync, but ULMB and the silky smoothness is very nice. Crosstalk is not the problem I expected it to be. Some inverse ghosting yes and viewing angles are crap of course. Even in the sweet spot, corners look a bit yellow. But a keeper for the simple reason that today may be the first day in 10 yrs I don't miss CRT.
> 
> ULMB turned off after the game haha. No NO that won't do.


Welcome to the blur reduction club, bro!
I'm still rocking my XL2720Z with its own blur reduction, but Lightboost monitors started the original "I can finally replace my old CRT!" party. Just the image quality went to hell when you enabled lightboost mode.

So you find ULMB makes more of a difference in your games than Gsync?


----------



## Falkentyne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FattysGoneWild*
> 
> Nah. It would show with in 24hrs when I had the problem. Its been on for days now (over a week) and even powered down for sleep mode when going to bed. No signs of it at all. Everything is even now. Its great and really been able to fully enjoy it now. Gaming on it is a dream. Love it.


Glad it's solved.
The VG278H people had the same thing, but not everyone was so fortunate. The asschecks image would slowly become fainter and eventually almost disappear, but it wasn't like clockwork for everyone.
Just watch for any changes in winter. Something like that happening on your screen is something you simply don't forget.


----------



## IMI4tth3w

Just wondering if anyone has any detailed information on removing the front matt screen coating. I know Luke at LTT had a generic video on removing it and doing some sort of privacy screen thing. But the matt coating is just driving me crazy (A01 rev monitor here).

Are you guys using a heat source? Should i just pull on the front coating until it comes off?

Also, this thread title really should be updated to the owners thread LOL


----------



## FattysGoneWild

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Falkentyne*
> 
> Glad it's solved.
> The VG278H people had the same thing, but not everyone was so fortunate. The asschecks image would slowly become fainter and eventually almost disappear, but it wasn't like clockwork for everyone.
> Just watch for any changes in winter. Something like that happening on your screen is something you simply don't forget.


For sure I will be watching over time. I got 3 years of warranty. So not to worried about it ever coming back. We shall see.


----------



## PU skunk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Falkentyne*
> 
> Welcome to the blur reduction club, bro!
> I'm still rocking my XL2720Z with its own blur reduction, but Lightboost monitors started the original "I can finally replace my old CRT!" party. Just the image quality went to hell when you enabled lightboost mode.
> 
> So you find ULMB makes more of a difference in your games than Gsync?


Visually the difference is just night and day to me. Thing is, v-sync, causes lag, but without it, tearing and stutter could ruin the whole crystal clear motion thing. I haven't decided which way to go on that, and would love to know your settings. Right now, I'm thinking stutter isn't a problem with the gtx1080 and tearing is minimal at 120hz, so no v-sync. G-sync + ULMB would be super nice.


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IMI4tth3w*
> 
> Just wondering if anyone has any detailed information on removing the front matt screen coating. I know Luke at LTT had a generic video on removing it and doing some sort of privacy screen thing. But the matt coating is just driving me crazy (A01 rev monitor here).
> 
> Are you guys using a heat source? Should i just pull on the front coating until it comes off?
> 
> *Also, this thread title really should be updated to the owners thread* LOL


Since there's no member list on OP it's not a club but sure has become a watering hole for it's owners. Done.


----------



## Malinkadink

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> Since there's no member list on OP it's not a club but sure has become a watering hole for it's owners. Done.


Now we can't be excited anymore


----------



## bl4ckdot

I just called Dell to order one. I had 10% off and free shipping. Estimated delivery time is october 12th







(although it can be delivered before)
Ho well, I'm gonna use my XL2411T a little bit longer


----------



## Malinkadink

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bl4ckdot*
> 
> I just called Dell to order one. I had 10% off and free shipping. Estimated delivery time is october 12th
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (although it can be delivered before)
> Ho well, I'm gonna use my XL2411T a little bit longer


That Pascal Titan is massively overkill for 1080p hah, but 1440p 144hz will be perfect.


----------



## Arseface

I've done a search and couldn't see anything but has anyone who has one of these noticed like horizontal banding, like faint shadows crossing the screen, when in game you pan the camera across the sky? A sort of dirty screen effect? I got one and I thought it was perfect but then I noticed this dark band spanning the screen about an inch thick just above the crosshair in game... it was faint, subtle, but noticeable to the point of distraction. Swapped it for another one and this one, while fainter, has the same issue except this has a few horizontal bands instead of just the one. It's really hard to pick up on camera or on video. You can see it in the monitor's self test mode on a grey background, like it's either the coating on the front is uneven or perhaps its something to do with the backlight and how it interacts with the panel...

Does this sound like something anyone else has experienced? Is it normal for TN panels?

It doesn't sound like much but it is noticeable and its not a cheap monitor. The first one you could even see it on the blue Windows shut down screen. I've already gone through a hundred 144hz IPS monitors and gave up on them because of backlight bleed.. I thought by getting a tn panel I'd not have any problems aside from the inherent issues like viewing angles and gamma shift.


----------



## TheGlow

I still have yet to try out ULMB. So far just been enjoying the GSync, but I'm playing Overwatch a bit more and may need to give it a look.
The only other issue that bothers me is the pixel inversion. Which I tend to only experience on this forum. When scrolling down and there's quoted text, that black on gray shows it really bad.
Quick test, ULMB didnt do anything for the pixel inversion here.


----------



## PU skunk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheGlow*
> 
> ULMB didnt do anything for the pixel inversion here.


Lowering contrast helps a great deal.
ULMB is staying activated now. Not sure what I did.


----------



## AlCapwn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PU skunk*
> 
> Lowering contrast helps a great deal.
> ULMB is staying activated now. Not sure what I did.


You mean you can't deactivate it and reactivate g-sync?


----------



## PU skunk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlCapwn*
> 
> You mean you can't deactivate it and reactivate g-sync?


It's staying activated now like it should and doesn't de-activate. It may have been an Nvidia control panel setting or the "display reset" in the ULMB menu.


----------



## Jean Dupont

Hello, I've been frequenting OCN (as a guest) for years and I appreciate this community's resourcefulness. Apologies in advance for my elementary questions as I have no expertise in computer technology.

I have an MSI GT70 0NC laptop featuring a GTX 670M that supports a maximum digital resolution of "up to 2560x1600" and yet, I'm only able to select resolutions up to the "recommended" setting of 1920x1080. The S2716DG is connected to the GT70 laptop via HDMI 2.0 that has enough bandwidth for up to (4K 60Hz?). Is it possible to get to 1440p on this laptop via HDMI (since it has no display or DVI ports)? Do display port-to-HDMI adapters exist?

In 1080p, do 4K videos (via VLC media player) play as they would if I had a desktop resolution of 1440p?


----------



## AlCapwn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jean Dupont*
> 
> Hello, I've been frequenting OCN (as a guest) for years and I appreciate this community's resourcefulness. Apologies in advance for my elementary questions as I have no expertise in computer technology.
> 
> I have an MSI GT70 0NC laptop featuring a GTX 670M that supports a maximum digital resolution of "up to 2560x1600" and yet, I'm only able to select resolutions up to the "recommended" setting of 1920x1080. The S2716DG is connected to the GT70 laptop via HDMI 2.0 that has enough bandwidth for up to (4K 60Hz?). Is it possible to get to 1440p on this laptop via HDMI (since it has no display or DVI ports)? Do display port-to-HDMI adapters exist?
> 
> In 1080p, do 4K videos (via VLC media player) play as they would if I had a desktop resolution of 1440p?


Yes. But max 60hz. If you can't chose 2560x1440 in the screen resolution menu try it in Nvidia control panel in "change resolution" first choose the dell monitor and then set it ti 2560x1440 @ 60hz


----------



## Jean Dupont

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlCapwn*
> 
> Yes. But max 60hz. If you can't chose 2560x1440 in the screen resolution menu try it in Nvidia control panel in "change resolution" first choose the dell monitor and then set it ti 2560x1440 @ 60hz


Alas, the only options that are shown in the left-hand column of Nvidia's control panel are the "3D settings" & "Set PhysX Configuration". From your suggestion, I presume that there's some kind of conflict between Intel and Nvidia in dictating video output.

If it's not one thing, it's another.


----------



## AlCapwn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jean Dupont*
> 
> Alas, the only options that are shown in the left-hand column of Nvidia's control panel are the "3D settings" & "Set PhysX Configuration". From your suggestion, I presume that there's some kind of conflict between Intel and Nvidia in dictating video output.
> 
> If it's not one thing, it's another.


It's sounds like the intel controls it. Did you try it in intel's program? Intel Hd graphics


----------



## AlCapwn

I finished the dead pixel test and my wife and i could not find any. So i am one happy camper with just 1 day left of my return right i think i will keep this one









I can finally remove all the plastic protection


----------



## Jean Dupont

I have but
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlCapwn*
> 
> It's sounds like the intel controls it. Did you try it in intel's program? Intel Hd graphics


I have tried to set a custom resolution through "Intel Graphics Options" but that also failed. My conclusion is that it's due to MSI's configuration (possible hardware limitation?) and not an issue that I can circumvent through software manipulation.

I jumped on the Dell Canada sale as it's hard for us to get reasonably priced goods, and the HST is crippling, but I'll eventually assemble a rig this season while keeping an eye out for discounted components.

I appreciate the advice.


----------



## PowerK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Malinkadink*
> 
> You want to have the brightness @ 100% and then reduce the ULMB pulse width to the lowest value where it isn't too dim for you, as the lower the pulse width the better the blur reduction.


One of the major downside with this monitor is that there's no separate memory (setting profile) for G-Sync mode and ULMB mode.
100% brightness and 20~30 pulse width for ULMB mode (Eg. games like CS:GO, Overwatch etc). Back to desktop (which is G-Sync mode), brightness stays at 100%.


----------



## rdhrdh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdhrdh*
> 
> Hey guys has anyone had an issue with their HDMI input not working properly/at all?
> The display port worked the 2 weeks I've owned the machine and I hadn't tested HDMI until it was my only option last night (had to RMA video card). I plugged in 4 separate devices, Lenovo laptop, PS4, Acer Chromebook and my custom desktop using the onboard graphics, and used 3 different HDMI cords and nothing would display (all working fine when plugged into my tv). I tried removing all cords and hard resetting (assuming that's done the generic *hold pwr 30 seconds* way) but nothing seemed to work.
> 
> I called dell support and what a nightmare that was. The tech didn't seem to know what he was talking about, he told me that because the self test worked that the monitor works and there's nothing he could do for me. I told him the display port works fine but HDMI does not, but because I didn't have any Dell products plugged into it he couldn't offer support (!!!!!) and transferred me to non-dell related tech support and I promptly hung up.
> 
> One thing I noticed though is that the devices running windows detect the monitor and display the correct model.
> 
> Any help would be appreciated!


Just an update on this, I received a replacement for my April A03 revision, the one they sent had a sticker saying it was A01, removed the sticker and it was Sept 2015 A00 and had a dead pixel to top it off.

Contacted Dell support and was told that's all they had in stock to send me at the time. Long story short they're sending me the A04 when it's available, which I was informed should be by the end of the week.


----------



## bl4ckdot

What's new on the A04 ?


----------



## rdhrdh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bl4ckdot*
> 
> What's new on the A04 ?


Not sure but I'll gladly give it a close inspection/answer any questions once it arrives.


----------



## Dornan

The problems with Dell is terrible!


----------



## iARDAs

In the market for this monitor currently. How is it overall?

I am guessing it is TN right?

Is this better than the corresponding Asus model with 1440p at 144hz?


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> In the market for this monitor currently. How is it overall?
> 
> I am guessing it is TN right?
> 
> Is this better than the corresponding Asus model with 1440p at 144hz?


Yes it's TN. TFTCentral and PCMonitors each reviewed both, give the reviews a read if you haven't.

http://www.tftcentral.co.uk/reviews/dell_s2716dg.htm

http://www.tftcentral.co.uk/reviews/asus_rog_swift_pg278q.htm

https://pcmonitors.info/reviews/dell-s2716dg/

https://pcmonitors.info/reviews/asus-pg278q/

They are pretty much equals.


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Yes it's TN. TFTCentral and PCMonitors each reviewed both, give the reviews a read if you haven't.
> 
> http://www.tftcentral.co.uk/reviews/dell_s2716dg.htm
> 
> http://www.tftcentral.co.uk/reviews/asus_rog_swift_pg278q.htm
> 
> https://pcmonitors.info/reviews/dell-s2716dg/
> 
> https://pcmonitors.info/reviews/asus-pg278q/
> 
> They are pretty much equals.


Thank you my friend. Helpfull like always +rep

I am reading the reviews in a few moment and if all are similar, I will go with the cheaper model.


----------



## Malinkadink

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Yes it's TN. TFTCentral and PCMonitors each reviewed both, give the reviews a read if you haven't.
> 
> They are pretty much equals.


The PG278Q is actually better for those who do not have colorimeters as it comes with a good calibration out of the box. Otherwise the Dell is the better choice as its cheaper, has an HDMI port, and newer revisions have a lighter AG coating. Also if its true that theres an A04 revision then Dell is really trying to fix this monitors flaws. 4 revisions in a year is pretty big i think.

Hoping A04 addresses the overly aggressive overdrive on this Dell actually.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Malinkadink*
> 
> The PG278Q is actually better for those who do not have colorimeters as it comes with a good calibration out of the box. Otherwise the Dell is the better choice as its cheaper, has an HDMI port, and newer revisions have a lighter AG coating. Also if its true that theres an A04 revision then Dell is really trying to fix this monitors flaws. 4 revisions in a year is pretty big i think.
> 
> Hoping A04 addresses the overly aggressive overdrive on this Dell actually.


Lighter AG coating? Yep, get the Dell and a colorimeter (later on down the road if you must, ColorMunki is affordable though).


----------



## PU skunk

Asus and Acer are having problems with 



. From what I heard it can be unacceptable..it's $800 to play the lottery. IPS glow is another gripe. The Dell has bad TN viewing angles so as long as we're talking about LCD there's going to be issues. The Dell was a couple hundred cheaper and does the job for me.


----------



## spin5000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *b4thman*
> 
> and if you like to play in 3D using Nvidia 3D Vision glasses (I am one of the lovers of this tech). The resolution is perfect for this size, and if you do not have power to run 2K games you can play lowering the resolution because it scales down perfecty.


Sorry to all, I know the above post is about 500 posts old (around 2500 of 3000, mid July)...

How bad is the pixel inversion / ghosting / crosstalk while in Nvidia 3D Vision mode?

I barely had any pxl invrsn / ghstng / crstlk with my 3 ASUS VG248QE but had massive amounts (almost thought my monitors where broken) with my 3 BenQ XL2720T and am soon moving to 3 S2716DG...

P.S. Is there any way to adjust overdrive through a service menu or some "hack" or something?


----------



## Dreamer10

Anyone excited about the new Rev04? What will be new? )


----------



## spin5000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dreamer10*
> 
> Anyone excited about the new Rev04? What will be new? )


Very interesting...Perhaps adjusted 2D and 3D overdrive?

Has anyone been able to find any differences between A02 and A03 yet? I just bought an A02 and am trying to figure out what I may be missing out on. I have to buy two more for my triple-screen setup.


----------



## Malinkadink

So far the issues i know of that the S2716DG has is pixel inversion, grainy matte coating, HDCP non compliance, buzzing power supply @ certain brightness levels, and the overdrive impulse causing overshoot in particular with black on white transitions.

I'm not totally aware of what issues were solved with which revision, but HDCP was fixed, matte coating was also toned down with A02 and up, i know A03 definitely has the lighter AG coating. I cannot confirm if pixel inversion was fixed, it may be inherent to the panel itself, but compared to the PG278Q i didn't really notice it on the Dell i guess. Overshoot i definitely noticed and i know its still present unless A04 finally addressed that. The buzzing power supply i assume was also probably fixed as i dont hear anymore user complaints about that.

So if i were to guess A04 tweaked the overdrive, which would be enough to get me to try the monitor out again. Would also love to see TFT Central update their response time information, but i'm doubtful that it would happen.

I will say that i appreciate Dell's initiative in working out these flaws with quick revisions, pretty much anyone else wouldn't bother.


----------



## spin5000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Malinkadink*
> 
> So far the issues i know of that the S2716DG has is pixel inversion, grainy matte coating, HDCP non compliance, buzzing power supply @ certain brightness levels, and the overdrive impulse causing overshoot in particular with black on white transitions.
> 
> I'm not totally aware of what issues were solved with which revision, but HDCP was fixed, matte coating was also toned down with A02 and up, i know A03 definitely has the lighter AG coating. I cannot confirm if pixel inversion was fixed, it may be inherent to the panel itself, but compared to the PG278Q i didn't really notice it on the Dell i guess. Overshoot i definitely noticed and i know its still present unless A04 finally addressed that. The buzzing power supply i assume was also probably fixed as i dont hear anymore user complaints about that.
> 
> So if i were to guess A04 tweaked the overdrive, which would be enough to get me to try the monitor out again. Would also love to see TFT Central update their response time information, but i'm doubtful that it would happen.


Thanks.

Does the A03 have an even lighter coating than the A02 (which is itself lighter than the A00 and A01)? Or are A02 and A03 identical in terms of coating?


----------



## Malinkadink

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spin5000*
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> Does the A03 have an even lighter coating than the A02 (which is itself lighter than the A00 and A01)? Or are A02 and A03 identical in terms of coating?


Probably identical, they wont reduce it again. If its too much of a problem you can remove the matte coating as another user here was successful in doing.


----------



## PowerK

I really want seperate brightness settings memory/profile for ULMB mode and G-Sync mode.


----------



## spin5000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Malinkadink*
> 
> Probably identical, they wont reduce it again. If its too much of a problem you can remove the matte coating as another user here was successful in doing.


Thanks again. As a long time Asus VG248QE and BenQ XL2720T user, I'm used to heavy/matt coats (even though I love full gloss/glass coats) so I expect the lighter rev. A02+ coating on the S2716DG to at least be a definite improvement over those other two.

Does anyone know if mixing revisions can affect 3D or triple screen setups in general since different revisions can possibly have slightly different timings and other tiny un-advertised differences (frequencies, overdrive, strobe length, etc. etc.)?


----------



## boxyz

Received my monitor today. July A03.

Minimal light bleed (if any at all), no dead pixels or butt cheek marks. Aside from some weird curvy artifacts along the bottom of the screen that's only noticeable on white backgrounds (same as someone posted about quite early in this thread) and the already known inversion issues and washed out color, the monitor is great. Applying the TFT central ICC profile improved the color by a huge margin and the curve artifacts don't bother me that much at the moment so I think I will keep it. It feels like a much brighter and more responsive version of the U2713HM that I've been using for the last few years.

Bought and returned an Asus PG279Q before and compared to this, the Dell is of much better quality. The lightbleed and glow on the Asus were terrible but the OSD was amazing though.


----------



## PU skunk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boxyz*
> 
> Applying the TFT central ICC profile improved the color by a huge margin.


TFT central are great. Maybe it'll fix my banding.


----------



## allu10

Is there any additional information about the revision A04?
I saw a Dell support guy tell some other guy that "They will ship him a new monitor with A04 revision when it becomes available".

Currently have the S2716DG ordered and I'm concerned about RTC overshoot, buzzing and pixel inversion.


----------



## fak1t

Damn since im going to buy this monitor or the new dell s2417dg on amazon , is it possible to know the monitor revision?


----------



## boxyz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fak1t*
> 
> Damn since im going to buy this monitor or the new dell s2417dg on amazon , is it possible to know the monitor revision?


The revision number is on the box. You won't know until you receive it.


----------



## allu10

I ended up cancelling my S2716DG order and ordered a S2417DG instead.


----------



## fak1t

I heard amazon is selling the last revision atm


----------



## allu10

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fak1t*
> 
> I heard amazon is selling the last revision atm


Any source on that? The retailer that I first ordered the monitor told me that they have no control over product revisions as their suppliers receive and ship the monitors to the retailer.
If Dell was the direct source of the monitors, then maybe they could tell what revision the're getting.


----------



## fak1t

On amazon.es they sell the monitors directly by dell


----------



## donpablojuan

Guys I made a profile here solely to say how heartbroken I am and to ask for a recommendation even though there really isn't a good one. To make a long story short, this is my first true "gaming" monitor and I fell instantly in love with it. Unfortunately for me, I wasn't aware of the differences between an IPS and a TN panel even after doing my fair share of research. Anyways, I upgraded from a 1080p ips and at first, was blown away by how the colors on my new TN panel were not even bad after some calibration. To shorten my story further, I ABSOLUTELY cannot stand the amount of "banding" introduced by this monitor and I have no idea why this issue isn't brought up more often. I literally can't even play one of my fav games (Alien Isolation) because every light source has horrible banding associated with it. Some games have zero banding for whatever reason. Monitor is REV 02

So here's my question if I have:
1. Zero dead pixels
2. a very thin, almost blueish strip of light escaping from the bottom right that doesn't annoy me at all
3. Very faint yellowish tint from the bottom left that again doesnt bother me

Should I RMA? I mean It's to the point where not enough folks have mentioned banding that i think theres an issue with my monitor but I dont want to enter the lottery.

I've tried for 5 days to live with it but I just can't, that's why im heartbroken, this monitor is damn near perfect but I just cant handle the banding







and with that being said, should I return it and just hope my luck is good enough for an xb271hu or a pg279q?


----------



## Leopardi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *donpablojuan*
> 
> Guys I made a profile here solely to say how heartbroken I am and to ask for a recommendation even though there really isn't a good one. To make a long story short, this is my first true "gaming" monitor and I fell instantly in love with it. Unfortunately for me, I wasn't aware of the differences between an IPS and a TN panel even after doing my fair share of research. Anyways, I upgraded from a 1080p ips and at first, was blown away by how the colors on my new TN panel were not even bad after some calibration. To shorten my story further, I ABSOLUTELY cannot stand the amount of "banding" introduced by this monitor and I have no idea why this issue isn't brought up more often. I literally can't even play one of my fav games (Alien Isolation) because every light source has horrible banding associated with it. Some games have zero banding for whatever reason. Monitor is REV 02
> 
> So here's my question if I have:
> 1. Zero dead pixels
> 2. a very thin, almost blueish strip of light escaping from the bottom right that doesn't annoy me at all
> 3. Very faint yellowish tint from the bottom left that again doesnt bother me
> 
> Should I RMA? I mean It's to the point where not enough folks have mentioned banding that i think theres an issue with my monitor but I dont want to enter the lottery.
> 
> I've tried for 5 days to live with it but I just can't, that's why im heartbroken, this monitor is damn near perfect but I just cant handle the banding
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and with that being said, should I return it and just hope my luck is good enough for an xb271hu or a pg279q?


Return it and try the new Samsung VA monitors


----------



## xg4m3

Which new VA monitors? Did they release something new?


----------



## Leopardi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xg4m3*
> 
> Which new VA monitors? Did they release something new?


C24FG70 and C27FG70. It's likely there will be no AUO superlotteries, so it could be the first decent 144Hz with VA or IPS. And since it's VA based panel, there will be no IPS glow either, and better black levels, so games with a dark setting would be in a whole another level.


----------



## xg4m3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Leopardi*
> 
> C24FG70 and C27FG70. It's likely there will be no AUO superlotteries, so it could be the first decent 144Hz with VA or IPS. And since it's VA based panel, there will be no IPS glow either, and better black levels, so games with a dark setting would be in a whole another level.


Ah, those two. I'm waiting for them also. Should be out sometime next month if they will keep their word.


----------



## PowerK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Leopardi*
> 
> C24FG70 and C27FG70. It's likely there will be no AUO superlotteries, so it could be the first decent 144Hz with VA or IPS. And since it's VA based panel, there will be no IPS glow either, and better black levels, so games with a dark setting would be in a whole another level.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xg4m3*
> 
> Ah, those two. I'm waiting for them also. Should be out sometime next month if they will keep their word.


Any words on G-Sync version ?


----------



## spin5000

I'm able to induce lots of banding or have none at all with my BenQ XL2720T monitor depending on the brightness, gamma, contrast, etc. settings from the monitor's OSD and from the GPU's control panel so all those settings can really make a difference with regards to having banding or not.

Furthermore, many games override GPU control panel settings as-well as having their own "hardcoded" (sometimes adustable in-game) settings and those could be why some games have different results relative to others.

Finally, some ICC profile settings act real screwed up in some games. I downloaded around 5 real popular and highly praised ICC profiles for my Asus VG248QE. Most looked good on the desktop but some looked all off in games. In-fact probably the most popular and praised ICC profile made Battlefield 3 LITERALLY unplayable in dark levels; BF3 darkness/nighttime was like the world got blanket-covered by solid black paint. No detail, no shades of black/grey, just a "wall" of solid black everywhere that wasn't light up. I had a guy stabbing me and I was literally staring at a monitor that was 90% pure, pitch black and only hearing the game like some audiobook, lol. After that, I reset my ICC profile back to default and the game looked normal again. Those hit-and-terribly-miss results of custom ICC profiles turned me off from them and I haven't touched one in years (never even bothered with my XL2720T). What I'm getting at is: it could also be your ICC profile.


----------



## xg4m3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PowerK*
> 
> Any words on G-Sync version ?


Nope, nothing








I'm trying to find some email on which i can contact them directly, but they only have those web forms -.-


----------



## donpablojuan

I can't believe there's not one viable option for any of us wanting 144hz at 1440p with g sync without having any problems. Well, guess I'll just return it and wait to see what these VA panels can do. It's ridiculous, I'm basically just begging for a company to take my money....


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *donpablojuan*
> 
> I can't believe there's not one viable option for any of us wanting 144hz at 1440p with g sync without having any problems. Well, guess I'll just return it and wait to see what these VA panels can do.


There are even less viable gaming VA monitors because the best VA tech is exclusive to TVs.


----------



## outofmyheadyo

I am still torn between the S2716DG vs S2417DG, previously I had a PG278Q from ASUS and it was absolutely lovely, there were two things I absolutely loved about it other than the smoothness of a 144hz gsync screen, those were the Gsync indication light ( white for off,red for on ) and the instant power button, no delay no nothing you press the power button and the monitor is working, do the dells have the gsync indication light and instant power ?


----------



## TheGlow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spin5000*
> 
> I'm able to induce lots of banding or have none at all with my BenQ XL2720T monitor depending on the brightness, gamma, contrast, etc. settings from the monitor's OSD and from the GPU's control panel so all those settings can really make a difference with regards to having banding or not.
> 
> Furthermore, many games override GPU control panel settings as-well as having their own "hardcoded" (sometimes adustable in-game) settings and those could be why some games have different results relative to others.
> 
> Finally, some ICC profile settings act real screwed up in some games. I downloaded around 5 real popular and highly praised ICC profiles for my Asus VG248QE. Most looked good on the desktop but some looked all off in games. In-fact probably the most popular and praised ICC profile made Battlefield 3 LITERALLY unplayable in dark levels; BF3 darkness/nighttime was like the world got blanket-covered by solid black paint. No detail, no shades of black/grey, just a "wall" of solid black everywhere that wasn't light up. I had a guy stabbing me and I was literally staring at a monitor that was 90% pure, pitch black and only hearing the game like some audiobook, lol. After that, I reset my ICC profile back to default and the game looked normal again. Those hit-and-terribly-miss results of custom ICC profiles turned me off from them and I haven't touched one in years (never even bothered with my XL2720T). What I'm getting at is: it could also be your ICC profile.


Pretty much everything I've read indicates games themselves have the option to honor the ICC profiles and most don't.
Witcher3 does and I ended up disabling it to raise it because it was too dark. Overwatch didnt care and I had to manually adjust gamma.


----------



## donpablojuan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *outofmyheadyo*
> 
> I am still torn between the S2716DG vs S2417DG, previously I had a PG278Q from ASUS and it was absolutely lovely, there were two things I absolutely loved about it other than the smoothness of a 144hz gsync screen, those were the Gsync indication light ( white for off,red for on ) and the instant power button, no delay no nothing you press the power button and the monitor is working, do the dells have the gsync indication light and instant power ?


I can't recommend this monitor to you. I'm returning mine.


----------



## outofmyheadyo

What`s wrong with it ?


----------



## donpablojuan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *outofmyheadyo*
> 
> What`s wrong with it ?


It's a TN panel. It has horrid banding issues. Also the Samsung's are curved so that's a no go for me... Damn.


----------



## Nosaer

I'd spend a lot of money for a 1440p 144hz panel that didn't have a myriad of problems. Everything in the PC gaming space seems to be great minus monitors...

TV's get all the love


----------



## Leopardi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PowerK*
> 
> Any words on G-Sync version ?


C27FG70 is G-sync.


----------



## Dornan

CFG70, all of them is Freesync


----------



## spin5000

Anyone have or know anything about the revision A04 yet? I got an A02 but holding off on my other two purchases (triple-screens) as I want to see what the A04 is like first.


----------



## donpablojuan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Leopardi*
> 
> C27FG70 is G-sync.


Everything I've seen online points to freesync with the exception of that video. There's a forum somewhere that's talking about it and a dude got in contact with Samsung and asked. The response was "wait for it to be available to see if it's compatible with g sync" I hope you're right but the curve is killing it for me.


----------



## xg4m3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *donpablojuan*
> 
> Everything I've seen online points to freesync with the exception of that video. There's a forum somewhere that's talking about it and a dude got in contact with Samsung and asked. The response was "wait for it to be available to see if it's compatible with g sync" I hope you're right but the curve is killing it for me.


I'm really curious if the curved screens are so wanted on the market, because i didn't stumble at any comment somewhere where someone would say it want's to have curved screen.

I understand 32+" screens, but 24 and 27?
If they have curved panel, i really hope they have it in flat style too


----------



## Nosaer

Can anyone confirm if these have a light AG coating (similar to modern IPS displays)? I'll sell my PG278Q if this is the case. Only problem I have with my PG278Q is the medium AG coating.


----------



## outofmyheadyo

Only thing that keeps me from pulling the trigger on this one is that going to 24 from 27 might be too small, 27" is pretty small itself.


----------



## ReaperXGr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nosaer*
> 
> Can anyone confirm if these have a light AG coating (similar to modern IPS displays)? I'll sell my PG278Q if this is the case. Only problem I have with my PG278Q is the medium AG coating.


I have seen the PG278 at a store and my A02 Dell has much lighter AG coating.


----------



## Judge Dredd 3D

I just got a S2716DG A03, no dead pixels, no BLB for $400... A keeper!


----------



## outofmyheadyo

I asked this before but got no answer, does this monitor have the Gsync indication light incoroprated to the power led ? When gsync is on its red, when its off it`s white ? And also if this monitor turns on instantly after pressing the power button like the PG278Q ?


----------



## usertest867

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Judge Dredd 3D*
> 
> I just got a S2716DG A03, no dead pixels, no BLB for $400... A keeper!


Is it on sale for 400 somewhere? Been wanting to pick one up for a while now, lowest I can find is 550 (at bb).


----------



## spin5000

Man I'm getting impatient holding off for my remaining two S2716DG purchases while waiting for info on the A04 revision. Why can't Dell (and other manufacturers) give us details and technical information regarding revision updates rather than waiting and relying on website Z, poster X's observations and opinions? Non-transparency is so frustrating. It's like they're scared of looking bad or like they have secrets to hide and don't want people knowing details. I bet there are lots of changes from one revision to another in-terms of circuitry & general electronics, timings, frequencies, etc. and it would make purchasing much easier.


----------



## ReaperXGr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *outofmyheadyo*
> 
> I asked this before but got no answer, does this monitor have the Gsync indication light incoroprated to the power led ? When gsync is on its red, when its off it`s white ? And also if this monitor turns on instantly after pressing the power button like the PG278Q ?


Νο indication light for gsync.Yes,it does.


----------



## outofmyheadyo

Thanks!


----------



## Judge Dredd 3D

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *usertest867*
> 
> Is it on sale for 400 somewhere? Been wanting to pick one up for a while now, lowest I can find is 550 (at bb).


Got it used from Fleebay, the only possible issue was the monitor base has few scuffs. Other than that this Monitor Rocks, I had an A02 and an A00 before and this one has the best panel so far, near to non-existence BLB and no Butt-seeks effect.


----------



## Verrenus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Judge Dredd 3D*
> 
> I just got a S2716DG A03, no dead pixels, no BLB for $400... A keeper!


Did you notice any blatant pixel inversion on your unit? From the other user reviews I read thus far, it seems the more recent A03 units do not show it nearly as much as the older revisions.


----------



## donpablojuan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Verrenus*
> 
> Did you notice any blatant pixel inversion on your unit? From the other user reviews I read thus far, it seems the more recent A03 units do not show it nearly as much as the older revisions.


There's really no point in asking these questions. It's a literal lottery


----------



## usertest867

From what I've read, Dell exchanges them easily enough that playing the lottery isn't too dangerous.


----------



## Verrenus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *donpablojuan*
> 
> There's really no point in asking these questions. It's a literal lottery


Sorry, I'm new to the thread! I just thought that the panel lottery mostly applied to the more expensive IPS displays and that at least Dell's TN panels had better QC overall.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spin5000*
> 
> Man I'm getting impatient holding off for my remaining two S2716DG purchases while waiting for info on the A04 revision. Why can't Dell (and other manufacturers) give us details and technical information regarding revision updates rather than waiting and relying on website Z, poster X's observations and opinions? Non-transparency is so frustrating.


It really is a shame we have to rely on third party sources to determine what each revision fixes. I am planning on purchasing an S2716DG for myself in a couple of months and I cannot help but wonder what revision number I'll be able to get then.


----------



## Vesimas

ARGH, today after 4 month of use i noticed a red dot and was a pixel always red in the middle







luckily with a little pressure it went back to normal


----------



## Judge Dredd 3D

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Verrenus*
> 
> Did you notice any blatant pixel inversion on your unit? From the other user reviews I read thus far, it seems the more recent A03 units do not show it nearly as much as the older revisions.


If you set up the Pixel response time to "Fast" the pixel inversion is horrible, on "Normal" settings its not that bad, not has bad as the 3 Acer Predators I had... X34, XB321K and XB270K.
Its the best 1440p in the market as long you calibrate it properly. I might de-matte the screen in the near future to get better contrast.


----------



## Verrenus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Judge Dredd 3D*
> 
> If you set up the Pixel response time to "Fast" the pixel inversion is horrible, on "Normal" settings its not that bad, not has bad as the 3 Acer Predators I had... X34, XB321K and XB270K.
> Its the best 1440p in the market as long you calibrate it properly. I might de-matte the screen in the near future to get better contrast.


Thank you very much for your detailed reply!









I actually purchased an *X-Rite ColorMunki Display* calibrator sometime ago specifically for creating my own ICC profiles for all of my monitors, so I am really looking forward to my upcoming S2716DG purchase now.


----------



## mrpurplehawk

I bought mine second hand a few months back. Best $350 I have spent in awhile. Haven't noticed any issues either


----------



## Falkentyne

Variable refresh rate + strobing.
Custom resolution: 2389x1344 (others may work). Automatic timings (Just change resolution)

(this works on both the 27" and 24" dell TN).











3d vision 2 is required.

Now if someone knows how to get 3d vision 2 enabled *WITHOUT* stereo glasses (aka Lightboost), then you can have VRR on this monitor AND the 27" dell TN.

Note: on the OLD 24" Monitors when using an Nvidia video card, you could "trick" the driver into thinking you had a monitor with an integrated 3d emitter by editing the monitor ID in Toasty X CRU (the hex value) and changing it to ACI27F8

But these are 1440p monitors. NO idea what will happen if you guys try this.
In addition, the 1080p monitors required SPECIFIC Vertical total values at specific refresh rates to force the monitor to unlock lightboost (which then could stay enabled even at 60hz or 75hz):
100hz: 1920x1080, VT 1138
110hz: VT 1143
120hz: VT 1149.

I have NO idea what the target VT is for 1440p monitors. You guys are on your own. Asssuming spoofing the ID even works to unlock stereoscopic 3D...

12:06 PM - masterotaku: 1- Enable 3D Vision and make sure Lightboost is enabled in the desktop.
12:06 PM - masterotaku: 2- Create custom resolution.
12:06 PM - Falkentyne: can i post this on the forums
12:06 PM - Falkentyne: i had a bad day i want to be popular for 15 minutes frown.gif
12:06 PM - masterotaku: 3- Switch to G-Sync after that in the Nvidia CP.
12:07 PM - masterotaku: 4- That resolution is now locked into that G-Sync + ULMB mode.

12:33 PM - masterotaku: When I switch to these custom resolutions, they are in Lightboost mode.
12:33 PM - masterotaku: Even with 3D totally disabled.
12:33 PM - Falkentyne: try this
12:33 PM - masterotaku: But when I enable and disable 3D again, and then enable G-Sync, they are in ULMB state by default.
12:34 PM - masterotaku: When they are in Lightboost mode, they switch to ULMB+G-sync in games.

So, can any of you guys unlock stereoscopic 3D by changing the monitor ID in toastyX CRU to ACI27F8 and then activating Lightboost on the desktop?


----------



## Falkentyne

http://forums.blurbusters.com/viewtopic.php?f=4&t=2883

Post by masterotaku » Today, 11:37

Steps (I have finally confirmed them with another custom resolution):

How to do this (having a 3D Vision kit is necessary):

1- Enable 3D Vision and make sure Lightboost (not ULMB) is enabled in the desktop, using the "always" option.
2- Create a 120Hz custom resolution. I have tried 2389x1344 and 2528x1422.
3- Switch to G-Sync in the Nvidia CP without disabling 3D Vision first.
4- Now that custom resolution is locked into this G-Sync + ULMB mode (the monitor OSD will say "ULMB 120Hz").


----------



## donpablojuan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Judge Dredd 3D*
> 
> If you set up the Pixel response time to "Fast" the pixel inversion is horrible, on "Normal" settings its not that bad, not has bad as the 3 Acer Predators I had... X34, XB321K and XB270K.
> Its the best 1440p in the market as long you calibrate it properly. I might de-matte the screen in the near future to get better contrast.


How do you guys not see the horrid banding? I've tried every profile, every setting, still banding horribly.


----------



## DePatere

Hello everyone! A while back I finally bit the pill and went for the PG278Q. Overall happy with the panel, no problems what so ever. The only issue I DO have is that the Anti-Glare Coating is SO bad.
I mean, in games you don't notice it, but once you get on pages with a light background (Facebook, Google, etc) I notice these bad horizontal lines wich are indeed from the AG coating as they stay in place when scrolling down or something.

A quick way to maybe test this is opening facebook and opening a few chattabs on the bottom of the screen. Then check in those chatboxes for horizontal lines, barely visible but once you see them...

I was wondering if the DELL has this same issue ? Same aggressive coating ? Maybe I could try to sell the PG278Q at a loss and get the DELL?


----------



## bl4ckdot

Received my first S2716DG. A03 from august, no dead pixel, no bleed and so far nothing wrong.
We good








Let's hope I don't find something horribly wrong in the near futur


----------



## Jean Dupont

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DePatere*
> 
> Hello everyone! A while back I finally bit the pill and went for the PG278Q. Overall happy with the panel, no problems what so ever. The only issue I DO have is that the Anti-Glare Coating is SO bad.
> I mean, in games you don't notice it, but once you get on pages with a light background (Facebook, Google, etc) I notice these bad horizontal lines wich are indeed from the AG coating as they stay in place when scrolling down or something.
> 
> A quick way to maybe test this is opening facebook and opening a few chattabs on the bottom of the screen. Then check in those chatboxes for horizontal lines, barely visible but once you see them...
> 
> I was wondering if the DELL has this same issue ? Same aggressive coating ? Maybe I could try to sell the PG278Q at a loss and get the DELL?


I can confirm that this is an issue with the S2716DG if you're referring to the "ghosting"/trailing of text that occurs while scrolling up and down.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bl4ckdot*
> 
> Received my first S2716DG. A03 from august, no dead pixel, no bleed and so far nothing wrong.
> We good
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let's hope I don't find something horribly wrong in the near futur


Knock on wood. I was under the impression that Dell was distributing a new revision (A04)?

My A03 revision dates back to April, 2016.


----------



## DePatere

No, I actually mean on a not-moving picture. Opening Facebook (or another light background), on the bottom of the screen in, say, chatboxes you'll see horizontal lines wich are because of the coating. That is my thought on it tho. I mean, I really think it's the coating but I cant say for sure..


----------



## Judge Dredd 3D

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DePatere*
> 
> Hello everyone! A while back I finally bit the pill and went for the PG278Q. Overall happy with the panel, no problems what so ever. The only issue I DO have is that the Anti-Glare Coating is SO bad.
> I mean, in games you don't notice it, but once you get on pages with a light background (Facebook, Google, etc) I notice these bad horizontal lines wich are indeed from the AG coating as they stay in place when scrolling down or something.
> 
> A quick way to maybe test this is opening facebook and opening a few chattabs on the bottom of the screen. Then check in those chatboxes for horizontal lines, barely visible but once you see them...
> 
> I was wondering if the DELL has this same issue ? Same aggressive coating ? Maybe I could try to sell the PG278Q at a loss and get the DELL?


The Anti-Glare on the A02 and A03 is not terrible, I haven't noticed any banding on my unit. You can always de-matte the Panel if you want.


----------



## joshg125

If you are wanting the new A04 from Dell then good luck... You will need it.

I ordered the "Dell S2716DG" directly from Dell's store at a higher price than other retailers as I was promised by Dell that I would recieve the newest "A04" revision. I however received an older model after being told otherwise...

I contacted live chat again to explain the issue and they provided me with a number to call. After explaining the issue I was then transferred to technical support who had no idea why I was transferred to them, they then transferred me to another department who also had no idea why I had been transfered. So they decided to transfer me back to techinal support who then once again had no idea what was going on. Eventually after being put on hold multiple times. I reached someone who could help me and I was told that they would email me immediately after the call about organising a replacement. I recieved no response after a few hours so I decided to contact live chat again who were very unhelpfull and also hung up the chat on me without any help...

The email finally came through and I organised a collection for the 27th of September. I was then told a few days later that due to a computer error they could not organise a replacement and they would contact me again soon. I received another email and confirmed the collection date again. A few days after that I was asked to confirm the replacement date for the 3rd time...

On Tuesday... suprise... suprise no one arrives and I was left waiting around all day like an idiot.

To make matters even worse I left a complaint last week and recived no response and have just found out the number that I was told to call was a premium rate number and I'll be charged almost £10 for the call!.. The customer service I spoke to on the phone had very poor english and their phone signal was terrible making it even harder to understand them.

Today I just got an email stating...

"The technical issue from our end is not sorted. Our IT team is still working on it. once the issue is fixed I will call you and ask for collection date."

It has been one week and I am still being told this. I paid almost £600 and was sent the wrong product... I have a monitor sitting unopened that I cant even use for the past week and I am now being told to wait even longer...

I then got another email telling me that I should buy one again from their store and they will refund me for the old one after giving them another £600 lol... Good thing I never because they then messaged again a few hours later saying.

"We have received an update from our internal team stating that the A04 Rev monitors are temporarily out of stock and do not have the update on part availability."

I can't even comprehend how customer service can be this bad...


----------



## joshg125

*edit* double posted by mistake


----------



## DePatere

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Judge Dredd 3D*
> 
> The Anti-Glare on the A02 and A03 is not terrible, I haven't noticed any banding on my unit. You can always de-matte the Panel if you want.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Judge Dredd 3D*
> 
> The Anti-Glare on the A02 and A03 is not terrible, I haven't noticed any banding on my unit. You can always de-matte the Panel if you want.


Dematte the panel as in removing the coating completely? Making it a glossy display? Isn't that process a bit risky?


----------



## boxyz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DePatere*
> 
> Hello everyone! A while back I finally bit the pill and went for the PG278Q. Overall happy with the panel, no problems what so ever. The only issue I DO have is that the Anti-Glare Coating is SO bad.
> I mean, in games you don't notice it, but once you get on pages with a light background (Facebook, Google, etc) I notice these bad horizontal lines wich are indeed from the AG coating as they stay in place when scrolling down or something.
> 
> A quick way to maybe test this is opening facebook and opening a few chattabs on the bottom of the screen. Then check in those chatboxes for horizontal lines, barely visible but once you see them...
> 
> I was wondering if the DELL has this same issue ? Same aggressive coating ? Maybe I could try to sell the PG278Q at a loss and get the DELL?


I have a 2016 July A03. I haven't noticed this when I used Facebook or Google.


----------



## joshg125

Has anyone here actually recieved an A04?


----------



## spin5000

Has anyone tried reducing all colours in the Dell's onboard control panel to values of 80 (or maybe 85 is low enough) in order to reduce reverse ghosting / pixel inversion? I just read this: https://pretentiousname.com/dell2407fix/index.html

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DePatere*
> 
> Dematte the panel as in removing the coating completely? Making it a glossy display? Isn't that process a bit risky?


The A00 and A01 revisions of Dell S2716DGs have that same style of very aggressive matte coating that most TN gaming monitors so stupidly have (Eg. Asus VG248QE, Asus PG278Q, BenQ XL2xx0x models, etc.) but the A02 and A03 revisions have a less aggressive coating. I'm not sure if the less-aggressive coating now used is actually considered "semi-gloss" but, regardless, it's definitely less aggressive/matte than the original coating used.


----------



## rdhrdh

I received my third panel, I was told it would be an A03 or A04, ended up being A03, but no dead pixels and the hdmi works this time. Quite happy with this one.
Now to send the other 2 back


----------



## joshg125

According to a forum post by Dell the A04 does not actually exist...
This is getting really confusing :/


----------



## TheGlow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spin5000*
> 
> Has anyone tried reducing all colours in the Dell's onboard control panel to values of 80 (or maybe 85 is low enough) in order to reduce reverse ghosting / pixel inversion? I just read this: https://pretentiousname.com/dell2407fix/index.html


Interesting. Mine were on custom 100% for R, G and B. I lowered to 90 and it appears to drastically reduce the trails I see here on OC when I mouse scroll quoted text. The black on gray background.
I lowered to 90% and I could barely see it. Neat. However now I see it on all the black text on white which is much more common.
The only time i really notice the inversion trails is here on Overclock forums, on quoted text. I dont really notice ANY where else.
Lowering it by 5, 75% seems to be where I dont really see the trail on either.
Mind you this is with Fatty's ICC profile and 22 brightness, 75 contrast.
Brightness raised to 50% didnt seem to impact the trails.
I dont have a colorimeter so I guess for a bit ill leave the colors at 75, raise brightness a lil more and see how things fair.


----------



## hammelgammler

Could someone do me a favour? I would like to know if the Dell don't has that problem, or if it's the case with every TN.

My go to example is reddit (mechmarket), and to look and take a picture like this. It really annoys me that the colors shift from top to bottom that much, even when looking centered.





The first one is from a BenQ XL2730Z (TN), the second one from a QNIX (IPS).


----------



## rdhrdh

Has anyone seen this yet? Apparently a way to use ULMB and G-Sync at the same time. I'm at work so I can't test currently but sounds promising.

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/553q20/gsync_ulmb_at_the_same_time_proof_and_howto/


----------



## spin5000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheGlow*
> 
> Interesting. Mine were on custom 100% for R, G and B. I lowered to 90 and it appears to drastically reduce the trails I see here on OC when I mouse scroll quoted text. The black on gray background.
> I lowered to 90% and I could barely see it. Neat. However now I see it on all the black text on white which is much more common.
> The only time i really notice the inversion trails is here on Overclock forums, on quoted text. I dont really notice ANY where else.
> Lowering it by 5, 75% seems to be where I dont really see the trail on either.
> Mind you this is with Fatty's ICC profile and 22 brightness, 75 contrast.
> Brightness raised to 50% didnt seem to impact the trails.
> I dont have a colorimeter so I guess for a bit ill leave the colors at 75, raise brightness a lil more and see how things fair.


Considering how many are complaining/noticing reverse ghosting / inverse pixels this could be a huge breakthrough.

I wonder if the RGB values (and other options) can be "hacked" to work in 3D Vision mode since almost all options from the OSD are stupidly locked-out during 3D Vision use. If someone can apparently hack Gsync to work with ULMB then anything's possible.


----------



## Falkentyne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdhrdh*
> 
> Has anyone seen this yet? Apparently a way to use ULMB and G-Sync at the same time. I'm at work so I can't test currently but sounds promising.
> 
> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/553q20/gsync_ulmb_at_the_same_time_proof_and_howto/


I already posted the original information but hardly anyone cared, I guess...

I'm still trying to find out if this can be done without 3d glasses.
There may be a way.

First this has to be in the registry because Lightboost has to be enabled on the desktop at all times. But with a real 3d vision 2 kit, you don't need it

Windows Registry Editor Version 5.00

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Wow6432Node\NVIDIA Corporation\Global\Stereo3D]
@=""
"EnableWindowedMode"=dword:00000005
"StereoVisionConfirmed"=dword:00000001
"StereoTypeSet"=dword:00000001
"EnablePersistentStereoDesktop"=dword:00000001
"StereoRefreshDefaultOn"=dword:00000000

Then the monitor product ID should be changed in toastyX CRU to ACI27F8

Then you should manually install the 3d vision 2 drivers in the Nvidia folder, if they were not selected when installing the graphics driver.

This works to get 3d vision 2 to work on the 1080p screens. But this has been UNTESTED on the 1440p gsync TN monitors that support 3d vision 2.


----------



## Nukemaster

w
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hammelgammler*
> 
> Could someone do me a favour? I would like to know if the Dell don't has that problem, or if it's the case with every TN.
> 
> My go to example is reddit (mechmarket), and to look and take a picture like this. It really annoys me that the colors shift from top to bottom that much, even when looking centered.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The first one is from a BenQ XL2730Z (TN), the second one from a QNIX (IPS).


In general all TN panels have some color shift(darker at the top and lighter at the bottom). Larger screens show it more. Your brain with either adjust to it, or you will end up swapping to another screen.

IPS should have very minimal shift when looked at head on(but will have some glow on the edges.).


----------



## TheGlow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spin5000*
> 
> Considering how many are complaining/noticing reverse ghosting / inverse pixels this could be a huge breakthrough.
> 
> I wonder if the RGB values (and other options) can be "hacked" to work in 3D Vision mode since almost all options from the OSD are stupidly locked-out during 3D Vision use. If someone can apparently hack Gsync to work with ULMB then anything's possible.


Well I've been using it for a few days, no gaming besides diablo3, and so far its been beautiful.
I dont recall ever experiencing the ghosting on any of my other monitors, and i use an HP IPS at work, so when I check overclock there, its fine.
So coming home it was always a sore thumb scrolling around and seeing that.
However since I made those adjustments I havent encountered any other blatant ghosting.
The quoted black on gray is very subtle. I have to scroll slowly and really stare to try to see it. Regular use unnoticeable.
Same with the black on white text. Very satisfied.


----------



## spin5000

Can someone tell me where on the box you can see the revision number? I know you can see it on the panel itself near the ports but didn't someone say you can also check the box for the revision number? If so, can someone please take a quick photo showing where to find it?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Falkentyne*
> 
> I already posted...


1) Technically speaking, is GSync working with Lightboost or ULMB?

2) Is ULMB just an alternate marketing term for Lightboost (which itself is a marketing term) or are Lightboost and ULMB technically two different things going on (3D aside).

3) If GSync can be made to work with Lightboost and/or ULMB, then can it be made to work during 3D Vision mode (which uses Lightboost)?

4) I never understood why every monitor has much lower brightness settings with ULMB and "Blur Reduction Mode" if Lightboost can blast extra brightness? If the strobing makes things way more dim (80 - 120 brightness range) then how come Lightboost is the only strobing mode that isn't susceptible to this and almost blinds me whenever I use it without putting my 3D glasses? Does Lightboost have some sort of patent that no other strobing mode manufacturer is allowed to use which offsets, and more, the brightness reduction associated with typical strobing modes? I mean, seriously, when using 3D mode (or 2D Lightboost) on my ASUS VG248QE, the monitor goes into some eye-searingly bright mode which, by the way, the 3D glasses nicely balance-out (the 3D glasses also balance-out and add back-in contrast, vibrancy, and deeper blacks but I digress).


----------



## Nukemaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spin5000*
> 
> 1) Technically speaking, is GSync working with Lightboost or ULMB?
> 
> 2) Is ULMB just an alternate marketing term for Lightboost (which itself is a marketing term) or are Lightboost and ULMB technically two different things going on (3D aside).
> 
> 3) If GSync can be made to work with Lightboost and/or ULMB, then can it be made to work during 3D Vision mode (which uses Lightboost)?
> 
> 4) I never understood why every monitor has much lower brightness settings with ULMB and "Blur Reduction Mode" if Lightboost can blast extra brightness? If the strobing makes things way more dim (80 - 120 brightness range) then how come Lightboost is the only strobing mode that isn't susceptible to this and almost blinds me whenever I use it without putting my 3D glasses? Does Lightboost have some sort of patent that no other strobing mode manufacturer is allowed to use which offsets, and more, the brightness reduction associated with typical strobing modes? I mean, seriously, when using 3D mode (or 2D Lightboost) on my ASUS VG248QE, the monitor goes into some eye-searingly bright mode which, by the way, the 3D glasses nicely balance-out (the 3D glasses also balance-out and add back-in contrast, vibrancy, and deeper blacks but I digress).


1) I got nothing for this. VRR and Strobing working together seems rather hard because you get one backlight flash per frame and if the frame rates are changing the backlight on time has to be adjusted to keep the same brightness.

2) Lightboost was made for an optimized for shutter glasses. Because of this the color is very different(lower contrast and looks brighter) than other blur reduction setups like ULMB.

3) ULMB as far as I know does not alter the color so it will not offset having shutter glasses on. I think Lightboost should still be best for that.

4) Many blur reduction systems can be adjusted either in the menu or service menu. BenQs setup can be pretty bright by having a longer backlight on time per frame(the shorter the on time the cleaner the motion, but the dimmer the screen). This reduces the the blur reduction, but greatly improves the brightness. Lightboost also has settings that do a similar thing. I think Lightboost is just well optimized and uses a slightly different setup for drawing out frames because it does have less visual artifacts than things like BenQs Blur Reduction system. Either way ULMB should look better without 3d glasses.


----------



## masterotaku

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spin5000*
> 
> 1) Technically speaking, is GSync working with Lightboost or ULMB?
> 
> 2) Is ULMB just an alternate marketing term for Lightboost (which itself is a marketing term) or are Lightboost and ULMB technically two different things going on (3D aside).
> 
> 3) If GSync can be made to work with Lightboost and/or ULMB, then can it be made to work during 3D Vision mode (which uses Lightboost)?
> 
> 4) I never understood why every monitor has much lower brightness settings with ULMB and "Blur Reduction Mode" if Lightboost can blast extra brightness? If the strobing makes things way more dim (80 - 120 brightness range) then how come Lightboost is the only strobing mode that isn't susceptible to this and almost blinds me whenever I use it without putting my 3D glasses? Does Lightboost have some sort of patent that no other strobing mode manufacturer is allowed to use which offsets, and more, the brightness reduction associated with typical strobing modes? I mean, seriously, when using 3D mode (or 2D Lightboost) on my ASUS VG248QE, the monitor goes into some eye-searingly bright mode which, by the way, the 3D glasses nicely balance-out (the 3D glasses also balance-out and add back-in contrast, vibrancy, and deeper blacks but I digress).


1) I made it work with ULMB. So the option to disable it is in the monitor OSD, and you can also change the "ULMB Pulse Width" setting. However, when G-Sync is disabled in the Nvidia Control Panel, those custom resolutions use Lightboost.

2) What Nukemaster said. Although it doesn't seem to affect color and contrast on my monitor (Dell S2716DG). Blacks are a lot better than on my old BenQ XL2411Z.

3) Hello, 3D Vision fellow! No, these custom resolutions don't do anything special when 3D Vision is enabled. It would be cool if G-Sync could work in 3D with Lightboost.

4) What Nukemaster said. If you use a lower strobe length in ULMB than what you get in Lightboost, it's obvious that Lightboost will look brighter.

What saddens me is losing DSR if I want to use G-Sync + ULMB, because it disables custom resolutions.


----------



## TheGlow

Ive yet to try out ULMB. I see for gsync + ULMB we need to set some odd resolutions. How does this work out?
Will there be a slightly off perspective , like if 2528x1422 is used, is it going to stretch 1422 over 1440 native, or will it do something like 18 pixel border offest? either 18 on left, right, or 9 on each side?


----------



## masterotaku

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheGlow*
> 
> Ive yet to try out ULMB. I see for gsync + ULMB we need to set some odd resolutions. How does this work out?
> Will there be a slightly off perspective , like if 2528x1422 is used, is it going to stretch 1422 over 1440 native, or will it do something like 18 pixel border offest? either 18 on left, right, or 9 on each side?


Any custom resolution will work. Like 2558x1440. To maintain the 16:9 aspect ratio, I use 2544x1431, although if I need the 1440 vertical resolution for some emulators, I just use a lower than 2560 horizontal resolution.

I don't use scaling, by the way. It would look blurry when vertical resolution is lower than 1440.


----------



## writer21

Man this needs to be an option period if true. Was this posted on Geforce forums?


----------



## spin5000

Thanks Nukemaster and masterotaku...Regarding my question #4, I meant Lightboost strobing is literally brighter than standard mode (no strobing at all) on the Asus VG248QE. When Lightboost gets enabled, the monitor becomes very bright, brighter than the VG248QE in standard mode at 30% beightness. It's eye-searing, that's why I don't understand why all other strobing modes ("ULMB", "Blur Reduction Mode", etc.) are so dim.

I had 3 VG248QEs and my room woukd light up like a Christmas tree when Lightboost would come on for 3D gaming (I love on 3D). on the other hand, ULMB, Blur Reduction Mode, etc. are so dim that some people are turned off by it. Complete opposite to Lightboost yet they're all just strobing the backlight.

Maybe someone with a PG278Q or S2716DG can do a comparison of Lightboost mode and ULMB...


----------



## masterotaku

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *writer21*
> 
> Was this posted on Geforce forums?


I had posted about it in this thread, near the bottom of the page: https://forums.geforce.com/default/topic/967604/3d-vision/g-sync-3d-vision-together-any-hope-/

Finding someone with a 3D Vision kit and my same monitor elsewhere is almost impossible, as you have seen by the failure of my reddit post. Absolutely no one that posted there could try it properly. Damn, I just need one confirmation of another person







.

If I want Nvidia to see it, what's the best place to post it? The drivers section?


----------



## TheGlow

I was rereading it, so the 3d vision equipment is mandatory?


----------



## masterotaku

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheGlow*
> 
> I was rereading it, so the 3d vision equipment is mandatory?


Unless Falkentine's suggestion from the previous page works, yes. Because you need to enable Lightboost, and in theory it can't be done unless the driver recognises the emitter.


----------



## Falkentyne

Did someone summon me?

Hmm.....
Ok, are you trying to get the 3d vision 2 page to recognize the monitor without 3d glasses?
That's the first problem. We need to see if 3d vision can be tricked to recognizing the monitor.

Try the following:

1) Download ToastyX Custom Resolution Utility

2) Run it, pull the monitor name from the top, or whichever entry is "Active", click edit and write down the original "Product ID" somewhere.
Then change the product ID to ACI27F8
This should be the very first option at the top.

3) Then close it and import this registry file: http://www.blurbusters.com/files/ForceLightBoostWithoutGlasses.reg
(I don't know for sure if this is necessary but it won't hurt anything)

Then reboot the computer.

Now, go to the NVCP and the stereoscopic 3D area and see if if you click "Enable 3D", if an option for "Asus 120hz 3d LCD" is there, and also if there is a box below that for "keep 3d always enabled on the desktop". if there is, you're halfway there, and the hardest part is already done.


----------



## Nukemaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spin5000*
> 
> Thanks Nukemaster and masterotaku...Regarding my question #4, I meant Lightboost strobing is literally brighter than standard mode (no strobing at all) on the Asus VG248QE. When Lightboost gets enabled, the monitor becomes very bright, brighter than the VG248QE in standard mode at 30% beightness. It's eye-searing, that's why I don't understand why all other strobing modes ("ULMB", "Blur Reduction Mode", etc.) are so dim.
> 
> I had 3 VG248QEs and my room woukd light up like a Christmas tree when Lightboost would come on for 3D gaming (I love on 3D). on the other hand, ULMB, Blur Reduction Mode, etc. are so dim that some people are turned off by it. Complete opposite to Lightboost yet they're all just strobing the backlight.
> 
> Maybe someone with a PG278Q or S2716DG can do a comparison of Lightboost mode and ULMB...


I would guess they have a brighter backlight than some other monitors. Normal mode must limit it. It is a good move since the shutter glasses did tend to make things darker.


----------



## Falkentyne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spin5000*
> 
> Thanks Nukemaster and masterotaku...Regarding my question #4, I meant Lightboost strobing is literally brighter than standard mode (no strobing at all) on the Asus VG248QE. When Lightboost gets enabled, the monitor becomes very bright, brighter than the VG248QE in standard mode at 30% beightness. It's eye-searing, that's why I don't understand why all other strobing modes ("ULMB", "Blur Reduction Mode", etc.) are so dim.
> 
> I had 3 VG248QEs and my room woukd light up like a Christmas tree when Lightboost would come on for 3D gaming (I love on 3D). on the other hand, ULMB, Blur Reduction Mode, etc. are so dim that some people are turned off by it. Complete opposite to Lightboost yet they're all just strobing the backlight.
> 
> Maybe someone with a PG278Q or S2716DG can do a comparison of Lightboost mode and ULMB...


Lightboost increases backlight current (voltage) by 1.8x.
ULMB does NOT increase backlight voltage to compensate for strobing!

Benq blur reduction in the original Z series monitors that also supported 3d vision 2, used the same voltage wires as Lightboost, so the same 1.8x current increase occurs. Benq blur reduction and Lightboost at the same persistence values will be the same brightness (monitor must be set to 100% brightness in benq blur reduction).

Vertical Total tweaks do not directly increase the brightness. They change the persistence settings to use the 60hz persistence values, which have a longer on/off time (0.167ms per strobe duty point). by comparison, 100hz without a VT tweak is 0.1ms per strobe duty point and 120hz without a VT tweak is 0.083ms per strobe duty point. Using a VT tweak forces that refresh rate to revert to the 0.167ms persistence points, giving more brightness per point of strobe duty.

If you guys think I'm blowing numbers out of my butthole and making this up:

http://display-corner.epfl.ch/index.php/BenQ_XL2411Z

lightboost 10% at 100hz is 2.1ms1.88ms persistence and Lightboost 10% at 120hz is 1.4ms persistence.
120hz WITHOUT a VT tweak with strobe duty 017 (0.083 x 17) will have the same persistence and thus same brightness as 120hz 10% Lightboost).
120hz with a VT tweak and strobe duty 009 is 0.083 x 9 = 1.5ms, which is close to the same persistence and brightness as 120hz lightboost 10% (1.403 ms).
100hz without a VT tweak would require Strobe Duty 018 (0.1 x 18) or 19 for 1.8 or 1.9ms, to match Lightboost 10% at 100hz.
100hz with a VT tweak would require Strobe Duty 11 (0.167 x 11 = 1.837ms) to match lightboost 10% @ 100hz.
Quote:


> I would guess they have a brighter backlight than some other monitors. Normal mode must limit it. It is a good move since the shutter glasses did tend to make things darker


As above, it's not a brighter backlight. it's a voltage increase. And Benq blur reduction is "dimmer" because you people don't understand how persistence values work--at 100% OSD brightness, Benq has identical brightness as Lightboost at the same persistence.

If you want to see the backlight voltage increase trigger OCP on your monitor, enable SINGLE STROBE on your Benq Z series monitor or XL2430T, at **50hz** refresh rate, then enable blur reduction and watch what happens. (50hz is missing single strobe data). Strobe Duty or persistence will have to be higher than 006, or 1.0ms for OCP/OVP to be triggered.


----------



## Nukemaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Falkentyne*
> 
> If you want to see the backlight voltage increase trigger OCP on your monitor, enable SINGLE STROBE on your Benq Z series monitor or XL2430T, at **50hz** refresh rate, then enable blur reduction and watch what happens. (50hz is missing single strobe data). Strobe Duty or persistence will have to be higher than 006, or 1.0ms for OCP/OVP to be triggered.


I will have to pass on this.









The current should be the only thing making the led brighter. Either way it has to be able to handle it or your backlight would not last.

Thanks for the information.

The VT trick also seems to reduce some of the crosstalk on BenQ's system(well pushes it down the screen). I found lightboost already had much less(on my monitor at least.).


----------



## TheGlow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheGlow*
> 
> Well I've been using it for a few days, no gaming besides diablo3, and so far its been beautiful.
> I dont recall ever experiencing the ghosting on any of my other monitors, and i use an HP IPS at work, so when I check overclock there, its fine.
> So coming home it was always a sore thumb scrolling around and seeing that.
> However since I made those adjustments I havent encountered any other blatant ghosting.
> The quoted black on gray is very subtle. I have to scroll slowly and really stare to try to see it. Regular use unnoticeable.
> Same with the black on white text. Very satisfied.


MInor follow up. Back at work on the IPS monitor and can confirm theres no inversion/ghosting however the text is just straight up blurry and very hard to read, period.
At home rolling the mouse wheel slowly I can scan some text and look for keywords as opposed to on this IPS.


----------



## Falkentyne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nukemaster*
> 
> I will have to pass on this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The current should be the only thing making the led brighter. Either way it has to be able to handle it or your backlight would not last.
> 
> Thanks for the information.
> 
> The VT trick also seems to reduce some of the crosstalk on BenQ's system(well pushes it down the screen). I found lightboost already had much less(on my monitor at least.).


Lightboost uses the VT range of 1497-1502. Crosstalk is identical and can be measured with two identical monitors, 1 in Lightboost mode, one in BBR mode, at 120hz, VT 1500, and Strobe Duty set to 9 (.167 x 9 = 1.503 ms) or 8 (1.336ms); Lightboost 10% @ 120hz is 1.4ms; the crosstalk on TestUFO, Alien Invasion, full screen, will be identical pixel for pixel more or less.

The maximum persistence values that each refresh rate is designed for, which is what the maximum strobe duty value will allow (the XL2430T has either a different minimum or maximum strobe duty, as it uses 1-25 instead of 1-30). This is based on the refresh rate frame time divided by 100, which is the base persistence, like 120hz ->8.3ms -> 0.083ms (base persistence), and max strobe duty= 30, so 0.083 x 30 is 2.5ms.

For 100hz it's 10 ms -> 0.1 ms -> 0.1ms x 30 = 3 ms. So if strobe duty were 30 at 100hz and 120hz you would have 3 ms and 2.5ms of persistence.
The screen brightness (MBR+brightness 100 at max persistence) would still be dimmer than with blur reduction off @ 100 brightness, but would be very similar to using Lightboost 100%.

Using a VT tweak forces the base persistence values to revert to the 60hz settings, so 0.083ms would change to 0.167ms (a higher persistence) and 0.1ms would change to 0.167ms.
So this would mean at 120hz, 0.167 x 30 is 5.01ms, and at 100hz, the same thing. So the max persistence would be higher than what the refresh rate was designed for.

In this case, setting strobe duty to 030 and enabling blur reduction would make the screen -brighter- rather than dimmer. Whether this would degrade the LEDs is anyone's guess.

http://display-corner.epfl.ch/index.php/BenQ_XL2411Z#Backlight_pulse_width

50hz has double strobe data (as the monitor was made to double strobe at 50-85hz originally in V001 firmware), but no single strobe data, so enabling single strobe simply increases backlight current to 1.8x without a strobe signal happening. This will trigger OCP.


----------



## Gabe3

hm, do I get this monitor or the 24" version? that is the question.


----------



## MistaSparkul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gabe3*
> 
> hm, do I get this monitor or the 24" version? that is the question.


Get both and keep whichever you like more


----------



## Jean Dupont

I purchased this model three weeks ago and it failed today (won't turn on and beeps/sounds like a mice).

It was an A03 revision.


----------



## spin5000

Should I install the driver for the S2716DG? It's on the disk included, Dell's website, as well as Windows update. I noticed on the website that the driver page had "A00" and "A01" written but not "A02" nor "A03" and mine is an A02 revision.

is it even possible for a monitor driver to actually affect the monitor's behaviour/performance (eg. like a GPU or printer driver can)?


----------



## bl4ckdot

Well I installed them on my A03 and the only thing different is that on windows it's not displaying anymore "Generic plug n play monitor" but its name.


----------



## weltallica

Just finished setting up my S2716 (A03)

Can someone recommend some optimized Dell/Nvidia settings? I copied mine from the Amazon Review page (309 people praised these settings), but I suspect they were for an A01 model.

Also, any tips for reducing the "Eye Strain" issue I had no idea about before buying? I've spent all this money on a top notch video card/monitor 144hz combo, and I'm getting pretty angry that it's causing me physical pain.


----------



## weltallica

Also, can someone explain the bizarre ghosting effect I see when I scroll up and down pages of text?

I thought this "issue" was solved back in 2003, when 50ms LCD's weren't considered good enough?


----------



## KGPrime

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *weltallica*
> 
> Also, can someone explain the bizarre ghosting effect I see when I scroll up and down pages of text?
> 
> I thought this "issue" was solved back in 2003, when 50ms LCD's weren't considered good enough?


It's a Tn panel, and no it was never "solved" on any Lcd, though you can use ulmb which can make it a lot better, but you may still see faint ghosting. If it's extreme you may have your overdrive set too high? About the eye strain, it might be just too bright and or you are sensitive to LED light coming from a ccfl monitor? I personally use a brightness of 12 on a old ccfl monitor in a completely dark room, around 80 cd/m2. Blacks need to be lower than .1 cd/m2 to be worth even using, and unless you are in a really bright room 120cd/m2 is well bright enough, unless you don't mind burning out your retina. This is typically 30 brightness or below on lcds.


----------



## spin5000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *weltallica*
> 
> Also, can someone explain the bizarre ghosting effect I see when I scroll up and down pages of text?
> 
> I thought this "issue" was solved back in 2003, when 50ms LCD's weren't considered good enough?


I have a feeling you're talking about reverse ghosting. I posted a link where some guy discovered a "fix" for another monitor and I tried it and it works for this one too.

Set your colour to custom at 80, 80, 80 and watch the reverse ghosting go away to levels almost completely unoticeable. 60, 60, 60 is even better but 80, 80, 80 should be good for 99% of people. Also, set overdrive or whatevet it's called to normal not agressive.

P.S. The colour adjustments can even work during 3D Vision mode which further lessons the ghosting/crosstalk apart from lowering the contrast.


----------



## FattysGoneWild

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KGPrime*
> 
> It's a Tn panel, and no it was never "solved" on any Lcd, though you can use ulmb which can make it a lot better, but you may still see faint ghosting. If it's extreme you may have your overdrive set too high? About the eye strain, it might be just too bright and or you are sensitive to LED light coming from a ccfl monitor? I personally use a brightness of 12 on a old ccfl monitor in a completely dark room, around 80 cd/m2. Blacks need to be lower than .1 cd/m2 to be worth even using, and unless you are in a really bright room 120cd/m2 is well bright enough, unless you don't mind burning out your retina. This is typically 30 brightness or below on lcds.


This monitor is bright as hell. When I measured for 120 cd/m2. I could not even handle that. Dropped it down to 100cm measured and its PERFECT for 24/7 use. That put my brightness setting @21. My other 2 Dell monitors both IPS are perfectly fine @120cm. TN panels like these are just naturally brighter.


----------



## norilink

guys i will pull trigger buying this monitor i read a lot about Dell having better QC than others, my question now how i determine it is A03 version before buying it from web store?


----------



## Klocek001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *norilink*
> 
> guys i will pull trigger buying this monitor i read a lot about Dell having better QC than others, my question now how i determine it is A03 version before buying it from web store?


says on the box, ask them to chceck it before packing it up for shipping.


----------



## TheGlow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *weltallica*
> 
> Just finished setting up my S2716 (A03)
> 
> Can someone recommend some optimized Dell/Nvidia settings? I copied mine from the Amazon Review page (309 people praised these settings), but I suspect they were for an A01 model.
> 
> Also, any tips for reducing the "Eye Strain" issue I had no idea about before buying? I've spent all this money on a top notch video card/monitor 144hz combo, and I'm getting pretty angry that it's causing me physical pain.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *weltallica*
> 
> Also, can someone explain the bizarre ghosting effect I see when I scroll up and down pages of text?
> 
> I thought this "issue" was solved back in 2003, when 50ms LCD's weren't considered good enough?


I'm not sure of any eye strain you might be having. I would say check the brightness like Fatty said. I used his ICC profile with brightness at 22/23 initially.

As for the blurred text, thats the pixel inversion.
As Spin5000 mentioned, I lowered my RGB to 75% and its pretty much gone. I then raised the brightness a little to compensate but dont recall exactly how much. only a few notches.
So try that for now. Fattys ICC profile, RGB set to 75%, brightness around 25-28 I think.
Only other thing I can suggest is a little ambient light. In daytime I'm fine. At night I put a small lamp on next to the desk and aim it away at the wall. Or if overhead light in next room is on, I'm fine.
Thats the only time I used to get eye strain, in the dark with the default brightness on. The lower the brightness, less strain in the dark.
I havent checked if theres a setting in the dark that has no eye strain but im lazy with changing the monitor so I settled and just turn on the lamp as I need to see other crap too.


----------



## Falkentyne

BTW the Gsync+ULMB trick doesn't work on windows 10 because the dropbox menu "select when the display is in 3d mode ---->Always" option is missing. It requires windows 7 (and maybe 8).

https://forums.geforce.com/default/topic/906735/nvcp-select-when-the-display-is-in-3d-mode-option-missing/

You need this option to make the display switch from Lightboost mode into ULMB mode when a custom (not native) resolution is selected when Gsync is enabled, without losing Gsync.


----------



## Jean Dupont

I received my second A03 revision (manufactured in April) today and it is unequivocally better than the last -- there are no audible noises, the control buttons are easier to press, appears to have somewhat better colours in standard mode, etc.

I'll keep the plastic on for a couple weeks.


----------



## syntaxhighlight

is there another fix to resolve the ghosting ****? when i set down the color to 80-80-80 my complete screen are very dark, and the colors are not more enough colored


----------



## Falkentyne

Either increase brightness to compensate, but if this isn't good enough, try lowering the contrast.

On my XL2720Z, I like to use brightness=0 when blur reduction is disabled, and 100,100,92 RGB. If I set RGB to 80, 80, 72, then setting brightness to 20 looks pretty similar. Might want to try it, as I'm sure you aren't using 100 brightness already.


----------



## TheGlow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *syntaxhighlight*
> 
> is there another fix to resolve the ghosting ****? when i set down the color to 80-80-80 my complete screen are very dark, and the colors are not more enough colored


I set my colors to 75-75-75 and brightness to 35% with Fatty's ICC.
I think he originally suggested 23 brightness or so, which I had at 100-100-100.
Dropping to 75 colors and brightness up to 35 seems pretty good for me so far.
Its been about 2 weeks now i think.


----------



## syntaxhighlight

Can u link me the Profile?

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## ReaperXGr

I use 85-84-100 with 25% brightness,70% contrast and nvcp gamma +0,85 with no issues.


----------



## Gabe3

is there a way to tell what rev monitor you have without the box? is it part of the serial number on the back of the monitor or what? i want to be able to tell the sellers on ebay where to find it. thanks.


----------



## TheGlow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gabe3*
> 
> is there a way to tell what rev monitor you have without the box? is it part of the serial number on the back of the monitor or what? i want to be able to tell the sellers on ebay where to find it. thanks.


Yes, I believe its the last part of the serial. Might have the A, A00, A02, etc. Or just last 2 #'s I think.


----------



## ReaperXGr

Yeah,it's the last part.It has all the characters.


----------



## Gabe3

I just ordered one of these on dell outlet refirb. $350 before tax with 30% off coupon. so excited, hope I get one of the later revisions. also the refirb ones only have a 90 day warranty. but I think its worth the gamble for this price?

I've been checking the dell outlet site few times every day for last week. the 14 that showed up a little bit ago were gone in 30 minutes.


----------



## ochre

Hello, folks!

Have been reading up on things in this thread for several days now, and I see people saying that they have utilized the ICC profile from user FattysGoneWild to great success. I see a link to said profile back on page 271 or so but it does not seem to be a working link currently. Does anybody have a working link?

Thanks!


----------



## Shadowarez

yeah i dont enven rem the one im using think its one of tft.


----------



## Gabe3

I'm getting this monitor wednesday. what display settings do I need to adjust? and gsync only works over display port, correct?


----------



## TheGlow

Im not sure, I think GSync can work over hdmi, however hdmi cant handle 100+Hz i think, definitely not the 144Hz which youre probably aiming for.


----------



## usertest867

Yo I'm getting this monitor Wed too! It's down to 470 on best buy this week, pretty good price for anyone that's been holding out.


----------



## Gabe3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ochre*
> 
> Hello, folks!
> 
> Have been reading up on things in this thread for several days now, and I see people saying that they have utilized the ICC profile from user FattysGoneWild to great success. I see a link to said profile back on page 271 or so but it does not seem to be a working link currently. Does anybody have a working link?
> 
> Thanks!


http://www.tftcentral.co.uk/articles/icc_profiles.htm


----------



## ochre

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gabe3*
> 
> http://www.tftcentral.co.uk/articles/icc_profiles.htm


Yeah, I did see that profile there, however I'm guessing it was calibrated off of like an A01 revision and I have the A03, was thinking that might make a difference.

Also, I'm wondering if it is just a faulty displayport cable (i'm using the one that came with the monitor) but it my hz settings are not fully available for some reason. When I first got the monitor plugged in it would only let me select either 23 or 24 hz. I reseated the cable and it then gave me the option of 40 60 or 85 hz. Any others have this issue?


----------



## GMcDougal

I just picked up one of these monitors. What settings are people using for revision A03? Thanks


----------



## FattysGoneWild

Updated link for ICC calibrated profile.

http://www.filedropper.com/dells2716dgd65201610131441


----------



## ochre

Just got that profile working last night, seems to look great. Then again, just about anything would look nice compared to the Samsung 2253 I've been rocking the last eight years...


----------



## GMcDougal

Thanks for posting that profile. Do i load the monitor to default settings or change somethings?


----------



## FattysGoneWild

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GMcDougal*
> 
> Thanks for posting that profile. Do i load the monitor to default settings or change somethings?


Monitor set to using all defaults. Accept brightness set to 21 using that profile. Which measured 100cm on my end for light output when calibrating. I was using 120cm. But even then. I found it to be to bright. This panel is bright as hell. So. Even at 100cm. Perfect for 24/7 use day or night.

Follow this guide here to enable it properly. https://pcmonitors.info/articles/using-icc-profiles-in-windows/ You also might have to restart or sign out/in for it to take effect.


----------



## GMcDougal

Oh My God.....that profile just took this monitor to another planet. This monitor looks unbelievable with that profile. I literally was thinking about taking it back...Not anymore!!!!! Huge thanks!


----------



## FattysGoneWild

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GMcDougal*
> 
> Oh My God.....that profile just took this monitor to another planet. This monitor looks unbelievable with that profile. I literally was thinking about taking it back...Not anymore!!!!! Huge thanks!

















After calibration. The software allows me to see before and after on the fly. The differences are dramatic and like its not even the same monitor. With out a profile. This monitor is terrible (understatement) out of the box. But that has been well documented in reviews etc.


----------



## spin5000

Should I use that ICC for A02 revisions as well, or does anyone have any ICC's specifically for A02s?


----------



## TheGlow

Also it may be worth noting, for me, scrolling on some sites like here on OC, quoted text black on gray has the pixel inversion/streaks.
By lowering the red, blue and green settings on the monitor OSD to 75% it went away and then introduces a minor ghosting of black text on white.
Definitely find this a good balance. However this lowered the brightness. So I took Fatty's suggested 21 up to 35% and it looks great to me.
I dont have any hardware to confirm but its been beautiful nearly a month so far.


----------



## rmurad38

I just signed up on this forum due to this massive thread. It would appear that I could be one of the first people out in the wild (at least on this site) with an A04 revision display! After reading hundreds of posts I'm thinking there could be significant differences because at least to my untrained eyes, I seem to have none of the issues people have discussed countless times. The only issue I see as of yet is that with the typical color shift one sees with any TN panel, and quite frankly, unless you look at it from a far off angle, its not that bad at all.

Since I haven't seen any postings for calibration on the A04 display. I have to ask if any is even available yet?

For those that might be curious, my display has a mfg date of July 2016 and was purchased Yesterday, 10/25 at Best Buy in Franklin TN. They had 2 in stock including mine.

If anyone has any questions, or anything they would like me to try, I'd be more than happy to. My GPU is a Zotac Founders Edition GTX 1070 and my OS is Win 10 64Bit.

rmurad38

sticker2.jpg 4909k .jpg file


----------



## FattysGoneWild

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rmurad38*
> 
> I just signed up on this forum due to this massive thread. It would appear that I could be one of the first people out in the wild (at least on this site) with an A04 revision display! After reading hundreds of posts I'm thinking there could be significant differences because at least to my untrained eyes, I seem to have none of the issues people have discussed countless times. The only issue I see as of yet is that with the typical color shift one sees with any TN panel, and quite frankly, unless you look at it from a far off angle, its not that bad at all.
> 
> Since I haven't seen any postings for calibration on the A04 display. I have to ask if any is even available yet?
> 
> For those that might be curious, my display has a mfg date of July 2016 and was purchased Yesterday, 10/25 at Best Buy in Franklin TN. They had 2 in stock including mine.
> 
> If anyone has any questions, or anything they would like me to try, I'd be more than happy to. My GPU is a Zotac Founders Edition GTX 1070 and my OS is Win 10 64Bit.
> 
> rmurad38
> 
> sticker2.jpg 4909k .jpg file


Score! First in the wild I have seen and read about. Lucky you. When you scroll up and down on this site. The text itself on this forum. Do you see any ghosting? I hope they fixed that in that new revision. Scroll slowly. See any white background of the text?


----------



## rmurad38

Yup, I'd say its still there, the text itself stays legible, but yes, ghosting ever so slightly whiter than the white of the background. Doesn't seem deal breaker bad or anything.
I should mention you can HARDLY see it if the response time is set to normal, but its actually pretty bad if set to fast. (bad enough to actually read it)

I am running in G-Sync mode.

rmurad38

I attached some pretty terrible pictures to show, i was scrolling with the mouse in one hand, hold the phone to take a pic in the other. it doesn't look nearly as terrible in person, but you can see how much more pronounced the ghosting is in "fast" mode.

fast.jpg 1698k .jpg file


normal.jpg 3175k .jpg file


----------



## FattysGoneWild

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rmurad38*
> 
> Yup, I'd say its still there, the text itself stays legible, but yes, ghosting ever so slightly whiter than the white of the background. Doesn't seem deal breaker bad or anything.
> I should mention you can HARDLY see it if the response time is set to normal, but its actually pretty bad if set to fast. (bad enough to actually read it)
> 
> I am running in G-Sync mode.
> 
> rmurad38
> 
> I attached some pretty terrible pictures to show, i was scrolling with the mouse in one hand, hold the phone to take a pic in the other. it doesn't look nearly as terrible in person, but you can see how much more pronounced the ghosting is in "fast" mode.
> 
> fast.jpg 1698k .jpg file
> 
> 
> normal.jpg 3175k .jpg file


Thanks. Many people was hoping A04 would address that issue. Its a deal breaker for many and return it for that reason alone.


----------



## spin5000

Not a deal breaker for me; I just put colour to manual and set them to 80, 80, 80. I have mine at 80, 80, and Red 86 to match the "warm" preset and then I just raise brightness a bit and the image should look just like the standard "warm" preset. I then bump digital vibrance in the Nvidia Control Panel to 60%-65%. Those RGB colours get rid of most pixel inversion and this can surprisingly also be done in 3D Vision mode for those that care.

By the way, in the Nvidia control panel, I'm currently using Gamma at around 0.86-0.88, Brightness @ 37, and Contrast @ 55. Screen menu I use brightness @ 0-5 % at night time when all my lights are off and I'm just reading, and 10-20 % during the day, with lights on, etc. Sometimes when gaming (I'm a brightness freak to simulate the bright lights, sun, sparks, flashes, etc. of reality) I crank the brightness up but that's just preference for here and there. Monitor menu contrast at 70-73%.

The NCP (Nvidia Control Panel) settings I posted are nothing spectacular but definitely better than default. The only problem is that it introduces black crush (black areas too dark and can't see any details) so sometimes I need to set the NCP back to default. For example, I was watching a Supreme Commander 1 (Forged Alliance Forever) match yesterday on Youtube and many of the units had way too much black crush so I had to set the NCP back to default - more washed out but at-least I could actually properly see the units.

It seems it's always a battle between contrast/"depth" and black crush. I noticed this on my past monitors too (BenQ XL2720T and Asus VG248QE). If I adjusted NCP for nice, deep, rich blacks, then there would be tons of black crush







. It's like the monitors are fully capable of rich, deep blacks but can only do it by destroying detail and turning everything into a solid black object. I don't get it....


----------



## Luckbad

I went on a journey recently to upgrade my monitor.

I started with the BenQ XL2735. It's highly capable and performs rather well. The stock settings are absolutely abysmal, but you can (read: must) tweak a lot of settings to dial it in. It's a great monitor, but it lacks G-Sync and is still at the $550 price point.

After the BenQ, I decided to try out the new Asus PG248Q. It's a Best Buy exclusive 24" 1080p monitor with G-Sync. Pricey at $450 but it has all the bells and whistles. I discovered that I can now see the pixels in 1080p monitors. One 1440p monitor and I'm ruined forever. I decided to go ahead and return that, but wanted to figure out the next monitor first.

I saw on the Best Buy website that the Dell S2716DG was on sale for $480. Surely, this must be a piece of crap if it's a 27" G-Sync monitor at 1440p with 1ms GTG at 144Hz. It boasts the stats, but it can't be great for that price, right? Right? So I bought it to find out.

Monitor found.

Stock settings are a bit bright and washed out like just about every gaming monitor I've ever seen, but a quick visit to TFT Central yielded excellent results. Now the display looks absolutely outstanding and is crisp and responsive in Overwatch, Battlefield 1, and World of Warcraft.

The slim bezel helps make it not feel like such a huge monitor like the BenQ did despite being the same screen size.


----------



## nicha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FattysGoneWild*
> 
> My saga is finally over with this monitor. I am THRILLED! Finally! I ended up sending the new replacement back with the dead pixel. BUT. Before sending it back. For giggles. I decided to plug back in the one I was going to send back with ass cheeks. I have no idea what happened. After it set for 2-3 days. They are completely gone. No sign or any thing I ever had them. I have had it up for a few days now to make sure they are not coming back.
> 
> Perfectly fine. So, I don't know what causes this in the manufacturing process. I have probably been going through this for no reason. Eventually they most likely would have just gone away. Regardless of being on or off. While I am here. Thought I would post another calibration profile update. I went from 120cm target brightness to 100cm. I found even at 120cm. This thing was still to bright and bothering my eyes. I had read TN panels like this are in fact brighter then IPS panels. And should be calibrated to 100cm instead of 120cm. Any ways. I will attach the profile and list targets etc.
> 
> Per usual. I used Colormunki Display for calibration. Monitor build info. Revision A03 April 2016 build.
> 
> Targets
> 
> 2.2 Gamma
> D65
> 100cm (21 brightness setting)
> 
> Use monitor defaults if using my profile. Only change brightness. And disable deep sleep with in monitor settings.
> 
> 
> online backup storage
> 
> Here is a how to link to enable the profile properly. https://pcmonitors.info/articles/using-icc-profiles-in-windows/


I have faint ass cheeks on mine, would like to know where you had your screen when it "fixed" itself? did you have it horizontally lying in the box or on the stand? Might try the same since I have still time to return this one if it doesn't work out. Not sure if these are too bad anyways but I'm ocd as hell..


----------



## GMcDougal

Just had a dead pixel pop up. Im trying to convince myself that its not a big deal but this thing isnt even a day old...i think its going back.


----------



## TheGlow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FattysGoneWild*
> 
> Thanks. Many people was hoping A04 would address that issue. Its a deal breaker for many and return it for that reason alone.


As I mentioned, I lowered the RGB in the OSD to 75% each and that ghosting is very very minimal.
Only seen if specifically squinting to look for it.
I would recommend giving that a whirl and maybe using your colorimeter to calibrate from that starting point.


----------



## Gabe3

should I install the driver that came on the disc with the monitor or no?


----------



## FattysGoneWild

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nicha*
> 
> I have faint ass cheeks on mine, would like to know where you had your screen when it "fixed" itself? did you have it horizontally lying in the box or on the stand? Might try the same since I have still time to return this one if it doesn't work out. Not sure if these are too bad anyways but I'm ocd as hell..


I just packed it up back in the box and waited for the new one. When the new one showed up with the same problem. On a whim. I decided to plug in the previous one. And they remained completely gone. It sat for a few days in the box. Still gone and never came back. I have had it for a few months now.


----------



## FattysGoneWild

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GMcDougal*
> 
> Just had a dead pixel pop up. Im trying to convince myself that its not a big deal but this thing isnt even a day old...i think its going back.


That is rough. Had that happen to me to. How bad is it? QC is pretty crappy on these things. You might end up with one worse off with more or another issue.


----------



## GMcDougal

I took it back today and exchanged it. New one looks just as good if not better than what i had. Hopefully another red stuck pixel doesnt happen. Happen to know what Dell's warranty coverage is on stuck or dead pixels?


----------



## nicha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FattysGoneWild*
> 
> I just packed it up back in the box and waited for the new one. When the new one showed up with the same problem. On a whim. I decided to plug in the previous one. And they remained completely gone. It sat for a few days in the box. Still gone and never came back. I have had it for a few months now.


Going to give this a shot myself. Did you have it face down/up or sideways? Just want to make sure I do everything like you did since your "method" seems to be the only fix


----------



## nicha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rmurad38*
> 
> I just signed up on this forum due to this massive thread. It would appear that I could be one of the first people out in the wild (at least on this site) with an A04 revision display! After reading hundreds of posts I'm thinking there could be significant differences because at least to my untrained eyes, I seem to have none of the issues people have discussed countless times. The only issue I see as of yet is that with the typical color shift one sees with any TN panel, and quite frankly, unless you look at it from a far off angle, its not that bad at all.
> 
> Since I haven't seen any postings for calibration on the A04 display. I have to ask if any is even available yet?
> 
> For those that might be curious, my display has a mfg date of July 2016 and was purchased Yesterday, 10/25 at Best Buy in Franklin TN. They had 2 in stock including mine.
> 
> If anyone has any questions, or anything they would like me to try, I'd be more than happy to. My GPU is a Zotac Founders Edition GTX 1070 and my OS is Win 10 64Bit.
> 
> rmurad38
> 
> sticker2.jpg 4909k .jpg file


Can you confirm that the A04 doesn't suffer from "ass cheeks"? I have A03 that's actually never build than yours but for some reason older revision. Easy way to check for them is to go to http://jasonfarrell.com/misc/deadpixeltest.php?p=1 and press F11.


----------



## Gabe3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FattysGoneWild*
> 
> Monitor set to using all defaults. Accept brightness set to 21 using that profile. Which measured 100cm on my end for light output when calibrating. I was using 120cm. But even then. I found it to be to bright. This panel is bright as hell. So. Even at 100cm. Perfect for 24/7 use day or night.
> 
> Follow this guide here to enable it properly. https://pcmonitors.info/articles/using-icc-profiles-in-windows/ You also might have to restart or sign out/in for it to take effect.


following those steps, in the devices tab of "change system defaults" window in step 6. should your profile be added there as well? I just have the default one.

thanks.


----------



## bandora

Hey guys, I just bought one from BestBuy (A03) for $480 + tax... But, I was wondering if I jumped onto the deal too quickly (since this isn't even the latest revision), not sure if I should return and wait for Black Friday or not.. What do you guys think?

Also, I noticed that there isn't sound coming from the monitor.. I set it up as the default audio output and made sure that the volume is all the way up from the PC + monitor (from the OSD), so that's another thing that I'm concerned about.

EDIT: The monitor is connected via the DP cable and I've installed the monitor's driver from Dell's website.


----------



## spin5000

Use headphones plugged into monitor I believe. Monitor doesn't have speakers.


----------



## FattysGoneWild

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nicha*
> 
> Going to give this a shot myself. Did you have it face down/up or sideways? Just want to make sure I do everything like you did since your "method" seems to be the only fix


I packed the monitor itself back up the same way it came. Then just stood it up and left it like this.


----------



## nicha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FattysGoneWild*
> 
> I packed the monitor itself back up the same way it came. Then just stood it up and left it like this.


Ok so basically I can just keep using it and it should go away if it is to fix itself? Gonna keep my fingers crossed otherwise I might have to send this back and ask for A04


----------



## FattysGoneWild

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nicha*
> 
> Ok so basically I can just keep using it and it should go away if it is to fix itself? Gonna keep my fingers crossed otherwise I might have to send this back and ask for A04


It might just go away during use. I honestly have no idea. Mine was still showing after 2 weeks of use.


----------



## MetalMania

Hi everyone. I've been reading through this thread over the last few days, lots of good information and advice here. I purchased an S2716DGR this week at Best Buy. I've only had it plugged in for a couple of hours, but there's something I'd like to ask about. There are horizontal lines visible all the way across the screen, from the top to the bottom. It's a bit like a "screen door" effect, but with just horizontal lines. This isn't the "pixel inversion" that's been discussed in several posts, it has nothing to do with motion or any specific colors. The lines are always present and cover the whole screen, all the time. If I drag a window around, it looks like the lines are static and the window is being moved around "underneath" them - they don't change.

Does anyone else see this, or know what it is? Is this an effect of the anti-glare coating? My monitor is a rev A03 manufactured August 2016 so it should have the "light" AG coating. I tried turning the monitor off and looking closely at the screen with a flashlight, I dont' see anything physically on the surface. Any chance this is a known issue with a workable fix? The rest of it seems fine - I don't see any dead pixels, no weird noises, no "butt-cheeks", etc. Unfortunately, these "lines" across the screen are very distracting - they ruin the image to be honest. I don't think this is a "TN" issue, my other screens are TN and they exhibit nothing like this.


----------



## FattysGoneWild

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MetalMania*
> 
> Hi everyone. I've been reading through this thread over the last few days, lots of good information and advice here. I purchased an S2716DGR this week at Best Buy. I've only had it plugged in for a couple of hours, but there's something I'd like to ask about. There are horizontal lines visible all the way across the screen, from the top to the bottom. It's a bit like a "screen door" effect, but with just horizontal lines. This isn't the "pixel inversion" that's been discussed in several posts, it has nothing to do with motion or any specific colors. The lines are always present and cover the whole screen, all the time. If I drag a window around, it looks like the lines are static and the window is being moved around "underneath" them - they don't change.
> 
> Does anyone else see this, or know what it is? Is this an effect of the anti-glare coating? My monitor is a rev A03 manufactured August 2016 so it should have the "light" AG coating. I tried turning the monitor off and looking closely at the screen with a flashlight, I dont' see anything physically on the surface. Any chance this is a known issue with a workable fix? The rest of it seems fine - I don't see any dead pixels, no weird noises, no "butt-cheeks", etc. Unfortunately, these "lines" across the screen are very distracting - they ruin the image to be honest. I don't think this is a "TN" issue, my other screens are TN and they exhibit nothing like this.


Not normal. You should not be seeing any type of lines like that being noticeable.


----------



## GMcDougal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MetalMania*
> 
> Hi everyone. I've been reading through this thread over the last few days, lots of good information and advice here. I purchased an S2716DGR this week at Best Buy. I've only had it plugged in for a couple of hours, but there's something I'd like to ask about. There are horizontal lines visible all the way across the screen, from the top to the bottom. It's a bit like a "screen door" effect, but with just horizontal lines. This isn't the "pixel inversion" that's been discussed in several posts, it has nothing to do with motion or any specific colors. The lines are always present and cover the whole screen, all the time. If I drag a window around, it looks like the lines are static and the window is being moved around "underneath" them - they don't change.
> 
> Does anyone else see this, or know what it is? Is this an effect of the anti-glare coating? My monitor is a rev A03 manufactured August 2016 so it should have the "light" AG coating. I tried turning the monitor off and looking closely at the screen with a flashlight, I dont' see anything physically on the surface. Any chance this is a known issue with a workable fix? The rest of it seems fine - I don't see any dead pixels, no weird noises, no "butt-cheeks", etc. Unfortunately, these "lines" across the screen are very distracting - they ruin the image to be honest. I don't think this is a "TN" issue, my other screens are TN and they exhibit nothing like this.


My monitor is an A03 also and made in August 2016. It also came from Bestbuy and absolutely does not have this. Are you using factory display port cable. Try HDMI and see if it goes away?


----------



## MetalMania

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GMcDougal*
> 
> My monitor is an A03 also and made in August 2016. It also came from Bestbuy and absolutely does not have this. Are you using factory display port cable. Try HDMI and see if it goes away?


Yes, I am using the supplied factory display port cable. I think I have another one around here somewhere, I'll give that a try as well as HDMI.


----------



## MetalMania

I guess I'll try to clarify a little more. The lines aren't "hard", like black lines drawn across or anything. It's more like if you had a piece of glass and they had sort of a light etching in them, they almost blend into whatever color is underneath them, but only almost. They're definitely visible over the whole screen though, no matter what the content. I tried to take a pic but there were so many other distortions from the camera (just an iPhone) it ended up masking what I was trying to show.

Actually the only time they become totally invisible seems to be on an absolute black background.


----------



## rmurad38

QUOTE: Can you confirm that the A04 doesn't suffer from "ass cheeks"? I have A03 that's actually never build than yours but for some reason older revision. Easy way to check for them is to go to http://jasonfarrell.com/misc/deadpixeltest.php?p=1 and press F11.

What am I actually looking for here? just seeing a black screen, no dead pixels, with the slightest bit of back light bleed maybe, no worse than any other LCD Ive had.


----------



## TheGlow

Just note you don't want to use HDMI long term as it cannot handle the high refresh rates.


----------



## MetalMania

Well, I think I can confirm that it's definitely the monitor causing the horizontal lines. They're all but invisible on full white or black, but easily discernable on everything else. I tried swapping display port cables, tried connecting to the 2nd DP port on my graphics card, tried HDMI from both my graphics card and the motherboard's integrated graphics connector, and finally from a different computer. All have the lines across the screen.

What a shame. The rest of it seems very nice, but for this kind of money I can't accept a defect like this. It will be returned next week. I'm not sure I'll even try another one, they only had one more on the shelf when I picked this one up, and it was an April 2016 rev A02. Just seems silly to go to an earlier revision if there's supposedly now an A04 out. I really don't want to start playing the lottery with these things. I know some of you got good ones (sometimes after much effort), but with all the reports of issues with this and even the more expensive Asus and Acer models, I'm starting to question whether they're worth the trouble.


----------



## FattysGoneWild

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MetalMania*
> 
> Well, I think I can confirm that it's definitely the monitor causing the horizontal lines. They're all but invisible on full white or black, but easily discernable on everything else. I tried swapping display port cables, tried connecting to the 2nd DP port on my graphics card, tried HDMI from both my graphics card and the motherboard's integrated graphics connector, and finally from a different computer. All have the lines across the screen.
> 
> What a shame. The rest of it seems very nice, but for this kind of money I can't accept a defect like this. It will be returned next week. I'm not sure I'll even try another one, they only had one more on the shelf when I picked this one up, and it was an April 2016 rev A02. Just seems silly to go to an earlier revision if there's supposedly now an A04 out. I really don't want to start playing the lottery with these things. I know some of you got good ones (sometimes after much effort), but with all the reports of issues with this and even the more expensive Asus and Acer models, I'm starting to question whether they're worth the trouble.


Its a panel lottery with all brands. Now I will say this about Dell. They are the only one with a warranty that will pay the shipping cost sending it to them. And send out an advanced replacement before you even send the bad one in. Free of charge as well. No hold on a credit card. The other guys. You must pay with your own money to ship it to them. And pray they are honest to not claim warranty void if it arrived damaged to them. I have read this happening to people. Then they must go through the carrier they used to make a claim. Big PITA. This why I only buy Dell monitors.

I went through 6 brand new units before I got a good one. Yes you read right and its well documented in this thread. I shared the whole story.


----------



## kwik31

Just got mine yesterday, a gift from my wife who knows nothing about monitors. Honestly, using the out of the box settings the colors are horrible.
I was very disappointed because of it, nearly sending it back to the shop and replacing it with an IPS monitor.
Luckily I found this thread and thanks to Mr. FattysGoneWild ICC profile this monitor is looking great now.


----------



## nicha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rmurad38*
> 
> QUOTE: Can you confirm that the A04 doesn't suffer from "ass cheeks"? I have A03 that's actually never build than yours but for some reason older revision. Easy way to check for them is to go to http://jasonfarrell.com/misc/deadpixeltest.php?p=1 and press F11.
> 
> What am I actually looking for here? just seeing a black screen, no dead pixels, with the slightest bit of back light bleed maybe, no worse than any other LCD Ive had.


If you search the thread for "cheeks" you should find pictures of the defect. They're like someone sat on the monitor. You'd definitely notice them if they were there since they are quite visible in dark scenes in games and movies. I guess I'll be sending mine back on monday and wait till black friday to buy some other monitor. Would've never believed DELL's could be this bad


----------



## Dreadlands

Hey everyone! New to the forum. I purchased a S2716DG a few months after the original release into the wild. Overall, I think this is a great TN monitor, but I have one issue that has persisted ever since I purchased the monitor. I have attached a cell phone picture to the post that will hopefully illustrate it. There are green moving vertical lines/small pixels that show up only on the left 50% of the monitor. The issue seems to come and go at random and I'm not sure what triggers it. I can move an open window from the right side of the screen to the left and I only see this happening on the left portion of the panel. Any suggestions on this? I know I should have probably sent it back a long time ago for a replacement, but I was worried about getting a panel with even more issues. I have no dead pixels, no noticeable light bleed and with ICC/OSD tweaks I think the colors are great for a TN. I found myself flirting with the idea of replacing the S2716DG monitor today with something else when this issue came up, but I wanted to check with you guys first to see if you think this is a correctable issue. Oddly enough, as I type this, the green lines and pixels went away. Very frustrating and thanks in advance for any advice you might have.


----------



## MetalMania

Ok, now I don't know whether I'm relieved or concerned. Fired up the computer and monitor this afternoon, and the lines are gone. They persisted all day yesterday, through cable swaps and even connecting to a different computer. And now the picture is sharp and clear, with none of the horizontal lines that I saw before! Great! I think? What's to say they don't just come back tomorrow?

So at the moment, barring the return of the lines, the only thing I'd say is maybe just a _little_ annoying is the AG coating. It's just that I notice it rather than it being "bad". It sort of looks like sometimes there's a fine layer of sparkly dust over the picture. It's subtle, but noticeable. I can't say it's a dealbreaker, I just need to get used to it. My laptop that has been my main computer for the last 6 years has a glossy screen, so there's been no coating to look through. My last desktop monitor (still have it) was a 19" 1280x1024 Samsung, and the laptop has a 17" 1920x1200 (Alienware). This screen is a pretty big jump - literally and figuratively.

So, besides 144Hz, 1440p resolution, and G Sync - the S2716DG seems to have a limited ability to "heal" itself? "Butt cheeks" resolving on their own (not on mine, at least yet, but FattysGoneWild documented it on his), and now horizontal line artifacts disappearing.


----------



## usertest867

Got mine in this week, looks great after applying fatty's profile (thanks for posting that again!).

One question I have though - do I need to register the serial number with Dell it do anything to get the full warranty? Bought it from Best Buy.


----------



## FattysGoneWild

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *usertest867*
> 
> Got mine in this week, looks great after applying fatty's profile (thanks for posting that again!).
> 
> One question I have though - do I need to register the serial number with Dell it do anything to get the full warranty? Bought it from Best Buy.


Indeed you do. Luckily monitors 27" on up come with a service tag in the back. Grab that number and register here. https://www.onlineregister.com/dell/?c=US&l=EN


----------



## emreDZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *usertest867*
> 
> Got mine in this week, looks great after applying fatty's profile (thanks for posting that again!).
> 
> One question I have though - do I need to register the serial number with Dell it do anything to get the full warranty? Bought it from Best Buy.


I have heard that most games seem to ignore any ICC profile you have applied. If that's true, then what good is it to have accurate colors on desktop use if games have washed out colors? I assume everyone buys this monitor for gaming.


----------



## Shadowarez

theres a utility to force your icc profile ingame cant rem name of it by hand, but i seen it somewere in this thread.


----------



## Nukemaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shadowarez*
> 
> theres a utility to force your icc profile ingame cant rem name of it by hand, but i seen it somewere in this thread.


Color Sustainer or Color Profile Keeper may be what you are looking for


----------



## Shadowarez

ty i knew it was someting simple i couldnt think for life of me what it was, over thinking it has a compicated name lol, like station drivers couldnt rem that either for intel drivers,

Edit: Wow the colors! looks amazing before i thought i had it butdamn soo as i used color profile keeper and hit lock the monitor came to life! ty


----------



## AlCapwn

I tried the icc profile and the suggested brightness and contrast settings. But i feel everything i so dark now.. Especially Movies/Series.
Is it just me?


----------



## GMcDougal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlCapwn*
> 
> I tried the icc profile and the suggested brightness and contrast settings. But i feel everything i so dark now.. Especially Movies/Series.
> Is it just me?


I sort of felt the same so i slowly lowered the brightness over the course of 2 days and now it looks great on 27


----------



## gene-z

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlCapwn*
> 
> I tried the icc profile and the suggested brightness and contrast settings. But i feel everything i so dark now.. Especially Movies/Series.
> Is it just me?


That's because you need to jack up the brightness to counter the contrast boost. The lower contrast is better if you want to easily see details in dark scenes at lower brightness and vise versa. If you want dark scenes to look darker, use a high brightness with a high contrast profile.


----------



## TheGlow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlCapwn*
> 
> I tried the icc profile and the suggested brightness and contrast settings. But i feel everything i so dark now.. Especially Movies/Series.
> Is it just me?


\
Witcher 3 has an option to preserve the system gamma. It was BAD, super dark for me. I was using the cats eye night vision potions and could barely see.
The part I was at was a dream sequence so I thought it was normal. Other areas still horrible. I had to disable that feature to bring back the gamma slider and bring it up past the recommended "until you see the symbol" thing. I cant think of a single game I brought it to their recommended setting and could see anything.


----------



## AlCapwn

I will try this profile for a while to let it settle and i can get used to it. Time will tell







perhaps a fiddle with contrast/brightness on the monitor


----------



## rmurad38

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nicha*
> 
> If you search the thread for "cheeks" you should find pictures of the defect. They're like someone sat on the monitor. You'd definitely notice them if they were there since they are quite visible in dark scenes in games and movies. I guess I'll be sending mine back on monday and wait till black friday to buy some other monitor. Would've never believed DELL's could be this bad


Nope, no "ass cheeks" here, just a what I would call normal amount of blacklight bleed across the entire screen.

light.jpg 253k .jpg file


dark.jpg 238k .jpg file


----------



## ferda-mravenec

Hello guys.
Now I am about to pull the trigger but wondering whether it will worth to wait for A04 or not. All of retailers in my country do have A03 revision in their stocks and there is no sign when A04 will be available ,(
Do all
Thanks.


----------



## TheGlow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ferda-mravenec*
> 
> Hello guys.
> Now I am about to pull the trigger but wondering whether it will worth to wait for A04 or not. All of retailers in my country do have A03 revision in their stocks and there is no sign when A04 will be available ,(
> Do all
> Thanks.


No way to know what the difference is. We have some information about A00 to A01, and A01 to A02 but I don't think we really saw any difference with 02 and 03, so no idea what 04 may bring to the table.


----------



## Kaeth

So I just bought one of these yesterday and opened it last night.

Out of box, there were two dead (stuck bright) pixels. They both flicker in and out. Of course, in Best Buy, "they couldn't see it," so they don't want to let me return it. I'm still in my 30-day return window though, can't I return for any reason?

Edit: Apparently, this $600 monitor is not considered in their "upper tier" for Dell, which boggles my mind. Because of that, according to this link, Dell only warranties it against 6 or more stuck pixels.


----------



## iARDAs

Would this be a significant upgrade over BenQ XL2411?


----------



## GMcDougal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kaeth*
> 
> So I just bought one of these yesterday and opened it last night.
> 
> Out of box, there were two dead (stuck bright) pixels. They both flicker in and out. Of course, in Best Buy, "they couldn't see it," so they don't want to let me return it. I'm still in my 30-day return window though, can't I return for any reason?
> 
> Edit: Apparently, this $600 monitor is not considered in their "upper tier" for Dell, which boggles my mind. Because of that, according to this link, Dell only warranties it against 6 or more stuck pixels.


I bought one at Bestbuy and after the first day, one or two pixels stuck red. I packed it up and returned it, no questions asked. They didnt even open the box up and check to verify. Maybe try a different bestbuy location?


----------



## nicha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rmurad38*
> 
> Nope, no "ass cheeks" here, just a what I would call normal amount of blacklight bleed across the entire screen.
> 
> light.jpg 253k .jpg file
> 
> 
> dark.jpg 238k .jpg file


Wish I had that panel







Sent mine back and wish to get my money back. I just can't bother with sending these back all the time. 630€ for a panel that has "ass cheek"-marks all over it







I'm waiting for more information about A04 or just get another monitor. Too bad since I really liked the monitor otherwise. Only flaw was the color reproduction. Whites were yellow and black scenes were really hard to see.


----------



## nicha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ferda-mravenec*
> 
> Hello guys.
> Now I am about to pull the trigger but wondering whether it will worth to wait for A04 or not. All of retailers in my country do have A03 revision in their stocks and there is no sign when A04 will be available ,(
> Do all
> Thanks.


IMO you should definitely wait. I had 3 A03 revs and they were all defective. 1st had "ass cheeks", 2nd had a stuck pixel (don't think this one had ass cheeks, though it might be due to being so bothered about the pixel) and the 3rd had the infamous ass cheeks again. There's most certainly something wrong with the design in this revision and even though some have said that it might go away, isn't worth taking the risk of them eventually not going away.


----------



## ferda-mravenec

@nicha, is this "cheek" thing really so painful? I though A03 is the right one I should go with but now my frustration started all over again..


----------



## nicha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ferda-mravenec*
> 
> @nicha, is this "cheek" thing really so painful? I though A03 is the right one I should go with but now my frustration started all over again..


If you search this thread for "cheeks" you'll find pictures of them. They really are a pain since they are in so bad positions of the screen. Almost like something was pushing the panel from the back.


----------



## lainx

The "ass cheek" issue resolves itself though... I remember reading a theory about why it happens but can't remember what it was.
Anyways, i've hade atleast 2 monitors with the issue that at the beginning showed no signs of it, only to appear after a couple of hours/a day... to being completely gone after a couple of days.
You should be eligible to Dells warranty program so you should not have any problems returning it even after a month (not sure how long but isn't it like 3 years exchange?), if the issue has not resolved itself, which it will.


----------



## nicha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lainx*
> 
> The "ass cheek" issue resolves itself though... I remember reading a theory about why it happens but can't remember what it was.
> Anyways, i've hade atleast 2 monitors with the issue that at the beginning showed no signs of it, only to appear after a couple of hours/a day... to being completely gone after a couple of days.
> You should be eligible to Dells warranty program so you should not have any problems returning it even after a month (not sure how long but isn't it like 3 years exchange?), if the issue has not resolved itself, which it will.


Sounds funny if the A04 doesn't have this problem. I just can't take the risk of it not going away since I have only 2 weeks after getting the screen to be eligible returning it. And the first one I had, I had it for over a week. With the cheeks from the beginning to sending it back and after contacting DELL they immediately filled DOA-forms for these "ass cheek" sufferers.


----------



## ferda-mravenec

@nicha, yes I found some posts talking about them, but as @lainx says - it looks like they resolves itself after a couple of days. Anyway I have just contacted some of the retailers with questioning them about the revision they have. Will wait a few more days, no more.


----------



## nicha

Would like to know the science behind that since to me it looks like there's something pushing the panel from the behind. And this third one as well, which I sent back today. Had it up from last tuesday to yesterday and the issue remained all that time.


----------



## Sinddk

Does revision 03 have the ligther ag coating?? Or is that only 04??


----------



## nicha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sinddk*
> 
> Does revision 03 have the ligther ag coating?? Or is that only 04??


A03 does have lighter ag coating. The coating is great.


----------



## ferda-mravenec

@nicha, Where are you from? Looks like your retailer has got a serious problem with that.
From what I know, Acer XB271HU have some (oh, it suffers for a lot of issues in fact) problems with BLB and the way how to reduce it is to unscrew something a bit from its back. Could something like this be done with this Dell to reduce ass cheeks? (I am just thinking aloud.)


----------



## nicha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ferda-mravenec*
> 
> @nicha, Where are you from? Looks like your retailer has got a serious problem with that.
> From what I know, Acer XB271HU have some (oh, it suffers for a lot of issues in fact) problems with BLB and the way how to reduce it is to unscrew something a bit from its back. Could something like this be done with this Dell to reduce ass cheeks? (I am just thinking aloud.)


I'm from Finland. I Don't believe my retailer has anything to do with the ass cheeks. My retailer is actually probably the most acknowledged retailer in Finland and has superb customer service. I just couldn't stand the ass cheeks and I didn't wait and wish for them to go away. DELL also clearly agreed that it is not normal hence the DOA-forms. I have not seen the ass cheeks go away personally and I also noticed that the picture was also different from where the usb ports were.

And I don't know if the cheek problem is fixable with loosening screws and I really don't think that's a thing you should have to do with a new monitor to make the screen work as intended


----------



## ferda-mravenec

Retailers in Czech Republic, even the most well-known ones, have weird supply issues. For example two weeks ago I asked one for an information about the revision of this monitor and their answer was A03. Today I received the message that current supply consists of A01 only. Such an information makes me wonder where the panels came from.. Refubrished ones? God knows..

I am also not a fan of such a mechanical fix. But Acer owners confirmed it worked for reducing BLB


----------



## nicha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ferda-mravenec*
> 
> Retailers in Czech Republic, even the most well-known ones, have weird supply issues. For example two weeks ago I asked one for an information about the revision of this monitor and their answer was A03. Today I received the message that current supply consists of A01 only. Such an information makes me wonder where the panels came from.. Refubrished ones? God knows..
> 
> I am also not a fan of such a mechanical fix. But Acer owners confirmed it worked for reducing BLB


I am for sure certain that the panels I got weren't refurbished and in Finland only DELL gives refurbished ones for the defective panels if someone is fine having a used fixed panel. That ain't me so I just sent it back instead of working with DELL. And yes I've also heard about the screw loosening and that just tells how bad these gaming panels are. That obviously is not in any means OK.


----------



## AlCapwn

The icc profile was to dark. I changed it to Tft's profile and running 12-35% brightness depending on time of day. 75% contrast. And 0.87 Gamma in NVCP. This one suits me best


----------



## chisav

I bought mine on 10/23. Manufactured Date is August 2016 Rev. A04. Did TFT's profile and the calibrated from there. Display looks great.


----------



## Luckbad

I keep feeling like I got lucky. No butt cheeks, virtually no back light bleed, no dead pixels. Got it after returning an Asus with all sorts of weaknesses (after being a longtime fan of Asus).

Started with the TFT profile and ended up adjusting my gamma and brightness for my eyes and the monitor is outstanding.


----------



## spin5000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nicha*
> 
> A03 does have lighter ag coating. The coating is great.


I believe A02 has the lighter coating as well.


----------



## Avant Garde

This is the best looking monitor by far. So sleek and beautiful. I wish that they release an IPS G-Sync version of this one, that one would be absolute winner! Right now I'm using Dell P2414H and I'm really satisfied with it but for my next system I want to jump on 1440p 27'' G-Sync IPS.

Not sure but I think that going to TN after my P2414H IPS is not such a good idea...


----------



## raveya

I want to order this monitor too, I'm not sure if the german sellers offer the "newer" Version of A04?

Can anyone compare the A03 against the A04?


----------



## nicha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *raveya*
> 
> I want to order this monitor too, I'm not sure if the german sellers offer the "newer" Version of A04?
> 
> Can anyone compare the A03 against the A04?


So far it seems A04's are flawless. No problems mentioned at all. A03 on the other hand is a mess. Or that's at least what I've got. Some say the ass cheeks go away but there was also some excessive bleed on them.


----------



## TheGlow

I had the A01 initially which is the worst of the lot. Darker coating and it has the hdcp unsupported over displayport issue.
I got it through newegg and they claimed A01 is all they carried, back in July, probably the reason for all the sales.
So I dealt with Dell support and luckily they were able to process it as a warranty swap for another new one which was A03.
Sadly it has 2 dead pixels and they said I needed 5 or 6 to swap again.
With everything else being great, 1 pixel in lower left, other upper right, not exactly in the normaly viewing areas, I just dealt with it.
Mind you this was after the ordeal of getting an Acer that all reviews said was great and IPS, but turns out they have a TN they dont talk about, even on their own website.
This had backlight probs, stuck pixels, sections that looked darker that others, and would only let me go up to 120Hz.
Then the A01 problems, so 2 dead pixels I can accept after all this.


----------



## MoStyles

How do you tell what version you have? I've had mine for quite a few months and love it!


----------



## FattysGoneWild

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Avant Garde*
> 
> This is the best looking monitor by far. So sleek and beautiful. I wish that they release an IPS G-Sync version of this one, that one would be absolute winner! Right now I'm using Dell P2414H and I'm really satisfied with it but for my next system I want to jump on 1440p 27'' G-Sync IPS.
> 
> Not sure but I think that going to TN after my P2414H IPS is not such a good idea...


I have this gaming monitor along with U2412M and U2415. Both Dell IPS panels. And it rivals them both when properly calibrated. No regrets. Its a GREAT monitor for a TN. BUT. Only if calibrated right. Because out of the box. Its terrible.


----------



## chisav

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MoStyles*
> 
> How do you tell what version you have? I've had mine for quite a few months and love it!


Should say on the side of box along with your service tag number and manufacturing date.


----------



## raveya

How was the coating with the new revisions? Does it has this crystal look?


----------



## chisav

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *raveya*
> 
> How was the coating with the new revisions? Does it has this crystal look?


My A04 is matte. No crystal look at all.


----------



## raveya

Well then I have to check a German seller, that offers the Monitor in Revision A04, maybe someone here knows one which sells the lastet Revision.. on the Dell Page the Monitor here in Germany is quite expensive...


----------



## Yukon Trooper

Interesting that someone with an earlier manufacture date posted they received an A04 revision, while someone with a later manufacture date posted they received an A03 revision.

Can someone with an A04 revision post a picture of the label on their monitor or box? I don't mean to doubt anybody, but I'd like to confirm A04 exists for sure before I go on a wild good chase attempting to exchange my A03 still within the 30 day return period.


----------



## rmurad38

I think I was the first to post that I had an A04:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1577511/dell-s2716dg-1440-144-hz-g-sync-owners-thread/3160#post_25610257

My sticker is in that post.

I'm wondering if what could be happening is that Dell has more than one factory (I'd be pretty certain of that) and perhaps one factory moved on to the A04 due to the parts they had on hand, whereas some of these "newer" A03's have been built elsewhere with an older stock of parts? Just a thought.

rmurad38


----------



## spin5000

I've also heard the A02s were pretty good and seen some people here mention that A02 is generally preferred over A03.

I have two A02 and one A03. I haven't opened one of the A02s nor the A03 yet but I'll test each on their own and see how they are compared to my first A02.

My first A02 seems to be a refurb as there is a sticker on the box wiit with a _service_ date...Grrrrr..... Sly eBay seller. Both the box and sticker on the back say A02 so I guess it was originally an A02 (some A00 and A01 monitors will "become" A02/A03 monitors once they get refurbished). However, other than 1 dead pixel which is impossible to see once my eyes are at a normal viewing distance (and my viewing distance is probably closer than average), I'd have to say my A02 is perfect or at-least perfect _so far_.


----------



## kucki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rmurad38*
> 
> I think I was the first to post that I had an A04:
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1577511/dell-s2716dg-1440-144-hz-g-sync-owners-thread/3160#post_25610257
> 
> My sticker is in that post.
> 
> I'm wondering if what could be happening is that Dell has more than one factory (I'd be pretty certain of that) and perhaps one factory moved on to the A04 due to the parts they had on hand, whereas some of these "newer" A03's have been built elsewhere with an older stock of parts? Just a thought.
> 
> rmurad38


Hi,

rmurad could you provide a more clear picture fom the box which shows that it is actually the Dell S2716DG I can't see it on the picture. Why Dell says there is no existence of A04 or they have no information on that?


----------



## nicha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kucki*
> 
> Hi,
> 
> rmurad could you provide a more clear picture fom the box which shows that it is actually the Dell S2716DG I can't see it on the picture. Why Dell says there is no existence of A04 or they have no information on that?


I think it's just that in your country there isn't A04's yet. Not sure where the A04 owners live though. I sent my A03 back and I'm getting a refund. Trying to wait till Black friday but there's a sale on Acer xb271hu atm for the same price as this Dell. I'm having hard time not ordering one of those but preferably I would like to get an Asus instead mostly due to the design or an 21:9 so watching movies would be insane. On the other hand I've heard the Acer has less problems with BLB and glow than Asus so I don't know I guess I just wait for some extreme sale and work it out with the manufacturer or buy used


----------



## ferda-mravenec

@nicha: I was targeting the very same panel you are thinking about now. In fact, I was decided to buy one! But after reading of so many "negative" (in terms of BLB) reviews, I realized I would not live with so much BLB both (Acer and Asus) suffer from. This is the only drawback that hold my wallet from buying one.


----------



## rmurad38

QUOTE:

"Hi,

rmurad could you provide a more clear picture fom the box which shows that it is actually the Dell S2716DG I can't see it on the picture. Why Dell says there is no existence of A04 or they have no information on that?"

I'd really have no reason to make this up, but here goes:

box.jpg 486k .jpg file


My location is Central Tennessee, USA. I bought the display at a Best buy in Brentwood, TN


----------



## ajx

how bad are viewing angles especially vertical from up to down?
Thanks


----------



## rmurad38

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ajx*
> 
> how bad are viewing angles especially vertical from up to down?
> Thanks


Not great compared to an IPS panel, but typical if not pretty good for a TN.

side.jpg 451k .jpg file


top.jpg 442k .jpg file


----------



## ajx

I dont think so side viewing angles would bother me but vertical ones, i do








how is image quality?
Frankly, i owned IPS G-Sync and it was day and nite in comparison of 24 TN 1080p, i am wondering if this monitor has better image quality, at least not far behind IPS image quality?


----------



## emreDZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ajx*
> 
> I dont think so side viewing angles would bother me but vertical ones, i do
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> how is image quality?
> Frankly, i owned IPS G-Sync and it was day and nite in comparison of 24 TN 1080p, i am wondering if this monitor has better image quality, at least not far behind IPS image quality?


Any particular reason for you to consider a TN panel if you've owned an IPS G-Sync before?


----------



## ajx

price tag, TN is 200$ cheaper
I watched this




Hard to say IPS>TN


----------



## TheGlow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *emreDZ*
> 
> Any particular reason for you to consider a TN panel if you've owned an IPS G-Sync before?


I use IPS at work and when I went to swap my old monitor to give to my daughter, i realized the one she was using was an IPS as well.
So having used them, I don't see the hype for another $200. the TN is just fine for me.


----------



## Nightingale

Was tempted when this Monitor was on sale for $520 USD @bestbuy. Problem I had was it looked awful and I tired my best to play with the color settings and I hear they have had issues with revisions.

So spill it all out for and tell me all the problems this Monitors has cause it's on sale again here in Canada @ Dell for the $520 USD.


----------



## rmurad38

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nightingale*
> 
> Was tempted when this Monitor was on sale for $520 USD @bestbuy. Problem I had was it looked awful and I tired my best to play with the color settings and I hear they have had issues with revisions.
> 
> So spill it all out for and tell me all the problems this Monitors has cause it's on sale again here in Canada @ Dell for the $520 USD.


So frankly, I have an A04 revision which some feel might not even exist, but anyway, my last monitor(s) that I have for comparison are Dell U2414's which are 24" IPS 60Hz panels. If I were to make a comparison, the 144hz, or maybe the G-SYNC, or maybe even TN vs IPS makes for smoother and clearer motion, no if's and's or buts. Also, frankly the color quality is similar, if not maybe slightly less saturated (out of the box) vs. the U2414's. Brightness was much higher making things seem to be washed out but a simple tweak to the gamma, either by the built-in windows utility or any of the multitude of sites online straightened that out pretty quick.

Viewing angles: Yes a noticeable difference, off axis horizontal you will see a color shift (makes whites look yellow) Vertical looks even worse, not so much color, but the brightness changes, my IPS panel did not exhibit this issue at all. I knew this going in however, and the faster sharper, and smoother motion was worth it to me.

G-SYNC, well, if you have a compatible GPU and have never used it before, its pretty much magic and does what it says. Id say any frame rate over the upper 30's looks like a 60Hz lock, no studders, no choppiness, etc its awesome, then again I do have a 1070, so at 1440p it handles most anything fine, but even on my 1070, a game like GTA V if turned up as high as it goes, on 1440p will hit those lower frame rates at time, G-SYNC, amazing, you'd never know.

Lastly, Black level, Backlight Bleed, "Ass Cheeks" AG coating, Stuck pixels. Well, compared to my U2414's backlight bleed is not bad at all, maybe even slightly better. I have no "Ass Cheek" blemish. The AG coating is awesome actually, id say less course than the U2414's, and I lucked out by have no Stuck or Dead pixels.. Guess I won the lottery there, Woo hoo!

So that's about it, For the money spent ($479.99 US) I really cant complain, Sure there are tradeoffs, but given there is HUNDREDS of dollars difference between this, and an IPS G-SYNC Display, I really cant complain. At the $699 MSRP, I probably wouldn't go for it. Just fine for the money I spent.


----------



## Yukon Trooper

Thanks for the update, rmurad. I saw your earlier post but missed the attachment, probably because I wasn't signed in. I have three A03 units manufactured in April. I have no buzzing, no "butt cheeks", no dead or stuck pixels, virtually no backlight bleed on any of the units. I have pixel inversion on test patterns, but I have pixel inversion on the same test patterns on my laptop IPS display. I haven't seen any inversion in normal usage, so I'm not fazed about that "issue" (which is common to all TFTs to varying degrees).

I just really wish I knew what A04 is supposed to resolve. I'm hesitant to exchange my seemingly perfect A03 units.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nightingale*
> 
> Was tempted when this Monitor was on sale for $520 USD @bestbuy. Problem I had was it looked awful and I tired my best to play with the color settings and I hear they have had issues with revisions.
> 
> So spill it all out for and tell me all the problems this Monitors has cause it's on sale again here in Canada @ Dell for the $520 USD.


Go for it. Nothing else competes at the sale price. I'd still choose the Dell at similar prices to the IPS displays to avoid panel lottery. I went three for three with flawless displays. What does that tell you? The default color is the weakest point, but you can achieve excellent color with some gamma and brightness adjustments. The downside to that is some games don't hold gamma adjustments, but that's a small price to pay for all the positives.


----------



## TheGlow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yukon Trooper*
> 
> Thanks for the update, rmurad. I saw your earlier post but missed the attachment, probably because I wasn't signed in. I have three A03 units manufactured in April. I have no buzzing, no "butt cheeks", no dead or stuck pixels, virtually no backlight bleed on any of the units. I have pixel inversion on test patterns, but I have pixel inversion on the same test patterns on my laptop IPS display. I haven't seen any inversion in normal usage, so I'm not fazed about that "issue" (which is common to all TFTs to varying degrees).
> 
> I just really wish I knew what A04 is supposed to resolve. I'm hesitant to exchange my seemingly perfect A03 units.
> Go for it. Nothing else competes at the sale price. I'd still choose the Dell at similar prices to the IPS displays to avoid panel lottery. I went three for three with flawless displays. What does that tell you? The default color is the weakest point, but you can achieve excellent color with some gamma and brightness adjustments. The downside to that is some games don't hold gamma adjustments, but that's a small price to pay for all the positives.


I still havent come across anything clearly indicating the differences with A02 to A03. And Dell's site wouldn't comment either.


----------



## Nightingale

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rmurad38*
> 
> So frankly, I have an A04 revision which some feel might not even exist, but anyway, my last monitor(s) that I have for comparison are Dell U2414's which are 24" IPS 60Hz panels. If I were to make a comparison, the 144hz, or maybe the G-SYNC, or maybe even TN vs IPS makes for smoother and clearer motion, no if's and's or buts. Also, frankly the color quality is similar, if not maybe slightly less saturated (out of the box) vs. the U2414's. Brightness was much higher making things seem to be washed out but a simple tweak to the gamma, either by the built-in windows utility or any of the multitude of sites online straightened that out pretty quick.
> 
> Viewing angles: Yes a noticeable difference, off axis horizontal you will see a color shift (makes whites look yellow) Vertical looks even worse, not so much color, but the brightness changes, my IPS panel did not exhibit this issue at all. I knew this going in however, and the faster sharper, and smoother motion was worth it to me.
> 
> G-SYNC, well, if you have a compatible GPU and have never used it before, its pretty much magic and does what it says. Id say any frame rate over the upper 30's looks like a 60Hz lock, no studders, no choppiness, etc its awesome, then again I do have a 1070, so at 1440p it handles most anything fine, but even on my 1070, a game like GTA V if turned up as high as it goes, on 1440p will hit those lower frame rates at time, G-SYNC, amazing, you'd never know.
> 
> Lastly, Black level, Backlight Bleed, "Ass Cheeks" AG coating, Stuck pixels. Well, compared to my U2414's backlight bleed is not bad at all, maybe even slightly better. I have no "Ass Cheek" blemish. The AG coating is awesome actually, id say less course than the U2414's, and I lucked out by have no Stuck or Dead pixels.. Guess I won the lottery there, Woo hoo!
> 
> So that's about it, For the money spent ($479.99 US) I really cant complain, Sure there are tradeoffs, but given there is HUNDREDS of dollars difference between this, and an IPS G-SYNC Display, I really cant complain. At the $699 MSRP, I probably wouldn't go for it. Just fine for the money I spent.


I liked THE ASUS TN PQ27 version. I am well aware of the gamma shift TN panels suffer looking straight at them from the top and bottom having the shift. However the ASUS looked good for a TN panel but I heard they factory calibrated those models.

TN panels with ULMB have very nice motion resolution, where the other not as good due to slower pixel transition times.


----------



## Nightingale

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rmurad38*
> 
> Brightness was much higher making things seem to be washed out but a simple tweak to the gamma, either by the built-in windows utility or any of the multitude of sites online straightened that out pretty quick.


See this concerns me. Out the box the display looks bad, but people say if you mess with the Nvidia control panel and change the gamma etc.. it makes a huge improvement. This is really not idea.l The panel should be good without having do resort to relying on the graphics cards software color control. Even If I used a color meter to try and fix the problems the profile will not stick with games, plus having to buy a color meter I am better off just spending the money on the more expensive Gsync monitors.

Thing is I like Dell's customer care, warranty and return policy. ASUS scares me. I have dealt with them in the past and they are a gamble when dealing with RMA issues. I have no idea about ACER or AOC but the DELL when on sale it's price is just hard to beat. Really in a bind here. I so want a Gsync Monitor and ULMB tired of fixed 60Hz display.


----------



## TheGlow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nightingale*
> 
> See this concerns me. Out the box the display looks bad, but people say if you mess with the Nvidia control panel and change the gamma etc.. it makes a huge improvement. This is really not idea.l The panel should be good without having do resort to relying on the graphics cards software color control. Even If I used a color meter to try and fix the problems the profile will not stick with games, plus having to buy a color meter I am better off just spending the money on the more expensive Gsync monitors.
> 
> Thing is I like Dell's customer care, warranty and return policy. ASUS scares me. I have dealt with them in the past and they are a gamble when dealing with RMA issues. I have no idea about ACER or AOC but the DELL when on sale it's price is just hard to beat. Really in a bind here. I so want a Gsync Monitor and ULMB tired of fixed 60Hz display.


Ive used the ICC profile people suggest but at no point used any tweaks via the nvidia panel.
Games still look fine to me as well.


----------



## Malinkadink

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nightingale*
> 
> See this concerns me. Out the box the display looks bad, but people say if you mess with the Nvidia control panel and change the gamma etc.. it makes a huge improvement. This is really not idea.l The panel should be good without having do resort to relying on the graphics cards software color control. Even If I used a color meter to try and fix the problems the profile will not stick with games, plus having to buy a color meter I am better off just spending the money on the more expensive Gsync monitors.
> 
> Thing is I like Dell's customer care, warranty and return policy. ASUS scares me. I have dealt with them in the past and they are a gamble when dealing with RMA issues. I have no idea about ACER or AOC but the DELL when on sale it's price is just hard to beat. Really in a bind here. I so want a Gsync Monitor and ULMB tired of fixed 60Hz display.


It's a "gaming monitor" you won't get good out of the box settings, even the 144hz AHVA (IPS) monitors aren't perfect out of the box, and generally just have panel defects that no calibration will resolve. I invested in a $150 colormunki display a 1-2 years ago and it has been invaluable in making ****ty displays look much better. This Dell from head on looks very close to the IPS 144hz monitors when calibrated with the only Achilles heel being less contrast and poorer viewing angles. The responsiveness is noticeably better on the Dell vs any of the IPS monitors though. The only dealbreaker for me with this monitor is the overshoot which is why i don't have one anymore.


----------



## Nightingale

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Malinkadink*
> 
> It's a "gaming monitor" you won't get good out of the box settings, even the 144hz AHVA (IPS) monitors aren't perfect out of the box, and generally just have panel defects that no calibration will resolve. I invested in a $150 colormunki display a 1-2 years ago and it has been invaluable in making ****ty displays look much better. This Dell from head on looks very close to the IPS 144hz monitors when calibrated with the only Achilles heel being less contrast and poorer viewing angles. The responsiveness is noticeably better on the Dell vs any of the IPS monitors though. The only dealbreaker for me with this monitor is the overshoot which is why i don't have one anymore.


So the overshoot is permanently set in the display and can't be toned down like other gaming monitors where they give you different levels of blur reductions.


----------



## ajx

I see two annoying things on this monitor, from my point of view:

- Vertical viewing angles

- Overshoot which scares me, my former IPS G-Sync monitors were free of any visible overshoot (PG279Q/XB271HU)

Reverse ghosting on text/white font according some user experiences, huh?

The good things, no more lottery game about bleeding/glow, cheaper

About responsiveness, i dont think the gain would worth it, i mean the whole difference is tiny, i like paced fps and used to play on PG279Q/XB271HU, it was as good as my previous TN 144hz+


----------



## Nightingale

I mean Dell's MSRP is Overpriced which is why I always see it on sale. It's cheaper but I think I'd rather pay the extra $200 and get the IPS panel but then we deal with QC lottery's in that area.

I wonder do you guys thinks the ASUS or ACER IPS 27inch 1440p display's will go on sale for black Friday and I mean a real sale price not save $100 BS.

I just want a g-sync monitor and a bright display for my older games in ULMB mode which has really amazing motion resolution.


----------



## Malinkadink

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nightingale*
> 
> So the overshoot is permanently set in the display and can't be toned down like other gaming monitors where they give you different levels of blur reductions.


If i recall correctly theres a "Normal" and "Fast" settings, normal is the best setting but it still has a lot of overshoot on some transitions, its most noticeable on black text with a white background, if you click the mouse wheel and scroll you'll see trailing on the text, its very noticeable. The fast setting is an abomination in its own way and should never be used, but unfortunately even normal isn't the best, and it doesn't let you turn it off or present a "low" overdrive setting so you're locked into using normal. Dell did a great job on the smaller version of this monitor with its overdrive though.


----------



## Nightingale

Over at blur busters they found a way to use G-Sync and ULMB together on this DELL model. Sadly it requires you to buy the Nvidia 3D Kit v2


----------



## ajx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Malinkadink*
> 
> If i recall correctly theres a "Normal" and "Fast" settings, normal is the best setting but it still has a lot of overshoot on some transitions, *its most noticeable on black text with a white background, if you click the mouse wheel and scroll you'll see trailing on the text, its very noticeable*. The fast setting is an abomination in its own way and should never be used, but unfortunately even normal isn't the best, and it doesn't let you turn it off or present a "low" overdrive setting so you're locked into using normal. Dell did a great job on the smaller version of this monitor with its overdrive though.











such overshoot is unacceptable


----------



## TheGlow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ajx*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> such overshoot is unacceptable


Lower the RGB settings in the monitors OSD to about 75 or 80 and its nearly gone.
Mine is set to 75 and I can only see if I lean in and squint and specifically hunt for it.
Like looking for screen tearing at 200+ fps.
You just need to raise the brightness a little bit to compensate.


----------



## TiezZ BE

I've order this monitor last friday to replace my VG248QE, hope to pick it up next week. Hopefully it will be rev A03 or A04. Price just lowered to €589 over here (VAT incl)

Also bought a used gtx1080 to drive it, which also should arrive this week.

Expensive week


----------



## rmurad38

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheGlow*
> 
> Lower the RGB settings in the monitors OSD to about 75 or 80 and its nearly gone.
> Mine is set to 75 and I can only see if I lean in and squint and specifically hunt for it.
> Like looking for screen tearing at 200+ fps.
> You just need to raise the brightness a little bit to compensate.


OH wow! that actually works! thanks for the tip


----------



## kucki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *raveya*
> 
> Well then I have to check a German seller, that offers the Monitor in Revision A04, maybe someone here knows one which sells the lastet Revision.. on the Dell Page the Monitor here in Germany is quite expensive...


Hey, did you find out yet which German seller delivers A04? I tried mindfactory but I got A03 manufactured September 2016


----------



## ajx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheGlow*
> 
> Lower the RGB settings in the monitors OSD to about 75 or 80 and its nearly gone.
> Mine is set to 75 and I can only see if I lean in and squint and specifically hunt for it.
> Like looking for screen tearing at 200+ fps.
> You just need to raise the brightness a little bit to compensate.


70/80 isnt too high?
I usually set at 20/25 (no matter if its TN or IPS panel)


----------



## TheGlow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ajx*
> 
> 70/80 isnt too high?
> I usually set at 20/25 (no matter if its TN or IPS panel)


No, not the brightness that high, your eyes will melt.
In the OSD for the color, set it to custom and lower red, blue and green each. I had read 80, but I found 75 a bit better.
Prior to that my brightness was set to 21. With lowering RGB I raised brightness to 35% and its been great.


----------



## masterotaku

Isn't lowering colors the same as lowering contrast?

75 contrast is the default, and using 80 in RGB looks like around 60 contrast with 100 RGB.

I reduce contrast when I play in 3D. White colors generate a lot of crosstalk. Also, I use 100 brightness, because I'm always in ULMB or Lightboost mode.


----------



## Nukemaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheGlow*
> 
> No, not the brightness that high, your eyes will melt.
> In the OSD for the color, set it to custom and lower red, blue and green each. I had read 80, but I found 75 a bit better.
> Prior to that my brightness was set to 21. With lowering RGB I raised brightness to 35% and its been great.


This also seems to reduce overshoot on other screens, but it adds some to other sections(overall the internet looks better still). Is it a compromise on the Dell as well?


----------



## TheGlow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nukemaster*
> 
> This also seems to reduce overshoot on other screens, but it adds some to other sections(overall the internet looks better still). Is it a compromise on the Dell as well?


Yes, very subtle compared to the default black on gray. That was like getting my eyes scratched.


----------



## raveya

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kucki*
> 
> Hey, did you find out yet which German seller delivers A04? I tried mindfactory but I got A03 manufactured September 2016


maybe Alternate is selling the newer A04 revision? I'm still looking for it too...


----------



## ajx

Whats improvements with A04 REV?


----------



## raveya

can someone here tell me how the AG Coating in on the A03 Revision? Is it really grainy visible?

I have a Dell 2715H atm and there is like no grainy effect, so it seems perfect AG Coating.


----------



## usertest867

Very light matte, no noticeable grainy effect.


----------



## TiezZ BE

It has arrived. Rev 03 (manufactured aug 2016)

Need to tweak the colors a but. Trying to buy a used X-rite i1 display 2 (seller is responding slow)


----------



## GMcDougal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TiezZ BE*
> 
> It has arrived. Rev 03 (manufactured aug 2016)
> 
> Need to tweak the colors a but. Trying to buy a used X-rite i1 display 2 (seller is responding slow)


Load the TFT Central ICC or the one someone posted in here. It looks great after this.


----------



## TiezZ BE

Damn, 1 death pixel, or maybe a cluster (look big enough to be 3-5) of death pixels some what in the middle of the screen

Edit: Wow, even the switch from VG248QE (1080 144hz TN) to this monitor is better then expected. G-sync seems to work really nice. Everything is so smooth and sharper


----------



## ralien81

this is good monitor?


----------



## TiezZ BE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GMcDougal*
> 
> Load the TFT Central ICC or the one someone posted in here. It looks great after this.


that's exactly what I'm gonna do if the seller doesn't respond anymore

And I need to figure out whzt I'm gonna do with it because of the deadpixel(s) in the middle.


----------



## Xboxmember1978

Those dead pixels in the middle would drive me nuts. I would have to return it.


----------



## TheGlow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TiezZ BE*
> 
> that's exactly what I'm gonna do if the seller doesn't respond anymore
> 
> And I need to figure out whzt I'm gonna do with it because of the deadpixel(s) in the middle.


I hear what you mean, I have one in lower left, and one in upper right. This was after swapping out a jacked up A01 with Dell, so I cant swap again without 5-6.
But top right one is small, bottom left looks larger.
I took a pic with my phone zoomed in and it looks like 1 pixel, but its odd in that by eye it looks bigger.
It helped to put a piece of post it note near it otherwise the focus on it was messed up.

But if its in the middle, I dunno. 1 of mine I dont see unless at an unreasonable angle, and other only if specifically looking for it.


----------



## TiezZ BE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheGlow*
> 
> I hear what you mean, I have one in lower left, and one in upper right. This was after swapping out a jacked up A01 with Dell, so I cant swap again without 5-6.
> But top right one is small, bottom left looks larger.
> I took a pic with my phone zoomed in and it looks like 1 pixel, but its odd in that by eye it looks bigger.
> It helped to put a piece of post it note near it otherwise the focus on it was messed up.
> 
> But if its in the middle, I dunno. 1 of mine I dont see unless at an unreasonable angle, and other only if specifically looking for it.


yeah, i've got also one on the top left (+-1 cm from the edge/bezel). It looks smaller and is much harder to notice. If it was just that one I wouldn't even bother.


----------



## Xboxmember1978

Can anyone confirm if the overshoot/overdrive issue have been fixed with the A04 revision?


----------



## TheGlow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xboxmember1978*
> 
> Can anyone confirm if the overshoot/overdrive issue have been fixed with the A04 revision?


I dont know about A04 in particular, but im on an A03 and lowering the R, G and B settings in the OSD to 75-80 (I used 75) drastically reduces it.
Then I had to bump my brightness up a bit to compensate.


----------



## Xboxmember1978

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheGlow*
> 
> I dont know about A04 in particular, but im on an A03 and lowering the R, G and B settings in the OSD to 75-80 (I used 75) drastically reduces it.
> Then I had to bump my brightness up a bit to compensate.


I tried that on my A01 and didn't help at all


----------



## raveya

Is the overshoot so strong? Not fixable?


----------



## Judge Dredd 3D

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nightingale*
> 
> Over at blur busters they found a way to use G-Sync and ULMB together on this DELL model. Sadly it requires you to buy the Nvidia 3D Kit v2


Do you have the link to this post?
Thanks!


----------



## sludgebelcher

The 24" version got a recommended award from Tom's hardware. not sure why it's better than the 27" one


----------



## Shiotcrock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sludgebelcher*
> 
> The 24" version got a recommended award from Tom's hardware. not sure why it's better than the 27" one


It has higher pixel density for the smaller size so it looks really good. I have two Dell 24" 1440P Gsync monitors I came from a 27" ROG Swift I just like how the monitor scales for top down RPG games like Pillars of Eternity and Divinity Original Sin 1 or 2. 27" was always too big for me but I wear glasses my vision actually got better going from a 27" to a 24" cause of how the muscles memory in the eyes focus. With a 27" monitor I would get bored with a game in one Team Death match with the 24" I could play for two hours straight.


----------



## Malinkadink

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shiotcrock*
> 
> It has higher pixel density for the smaller size so it looks really good. I have two Dell 24" 1440P Gsync monitors I came from a 27" ROG Swift I just like how the monitor scales for top down RPG games like Pillars of Eternity and Divinity Original Sin 1 or 2. 27" was always too big for me but I wear glasses my vision actually got better going from a 27" to a 24" cause of how the muscles memory in the eyes focus. With a 27" monitor I would get bored with a game in one Team Death match with the 24" I could play for two hours straight.


Also the 24" monitor has essentially perfect overdrive with no major ghosting and 0 overshoot which the 27" has a big problem with. I'm currently tempted to get the 24" and upgrade my 24" 1080p 144hz gsync display. Everything will be the same except i'll get a much sharper picture which i can appreciate and the Dell is actually a tad bit faster than my current XB240H. I was thinking of waiting for the upcoming 240hz monitors, but the more i think about it, the less i want to stay on 1080p, i mean its nearly 2017, 4k is going mainstream with how affordable it is, i can't be sitting here with a 92 ppi monitor anymore.


----------



## Leopardi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Malinkadink*
> 
> Also the 24" monitor has essentially perfect overdrive with no major ghosting and 0 overshoot which the 27" has a big problem with. I'm currently tempted to get the 24" and upgrade my 24" 1080p 144hz gsync display. Everything will be the same except i'll get a much sharper picture which i can appreciate and the Dell is actually a tad bit faster than my current XB240H. I was thinking of waiting for the upcoming 240hz monitors, but the more i think about it, the less i want to stay on 1080p, i mean its nearly 2017, 4k is going mainstream with how affordable it is, i can't be sitting here with a 92 ppi monitor anymore.


Too bad Dell thinks that because its a "gamer monitor", it has to have a gamma of 1.5-1.9 for seeing the enemies in dark, so it is only barely suitable for CSGO where looks don't matter at all. Anything else, especially with darker scenes, look like complete crap. Night maps will look almost like day.

I could handle TN if it was properly at 2.2 gamma, but no.


----------



## Malinkadink

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Leopardi*
> 
> Too bad Dell thinks that because its a "gamer monitor", it has to have a gamma of 1.5-1.9 for seeing the enemies in dark, so it is only barely suitable for CSGO where looks don't matter at all. Anything else, especially with darker scenes, look like complete crap. Night maps will look almost like day.


That's what a colorimeter is for, and the review @ toms shows if you drop the contrast to 68 i think it was the gamma is close to 2.3 average which isn't washed out, and then you can use the colorimeter to get that closer to 2.2 if that's your target.


----------



## Leopardi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Malinkadink*
> 
> That's what a colorimeter is for, and the review @ toms shows if you drop the contrast to 68 i think it was the gamma is close to 2.3 average which isn't washed out, and then you can use the colorimeter to get that closer to 2.2 if that's your target.


Colorimeter isn't an option for a gaming monitor when games ignore color profiles.

So, the gamma of 2417DG can be adjusted with the contrast slider so that you aren't stuck with a 1.9 gamma like the 2716DG, has this been confirmed by users? If it goes slightly above the 2.2 after adjusting, I could probably get used to it... much better than going below 2.2 so that night looks like day.


----------



## Malinkadink

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Leopardi*
> 
> Colorimeter isn't an option for a gaming monitor when games ignore color profiles.
> 
> So, the gamma of 2417DG can be adjusted with the contrast slider so that you aren't stuck with a 1.9 gamma like the 2716DG, has this been confirmed by users? If it goes slightly above the 2.2 after adjusting, I could probably get used to it... much better than going below 2.2 so that night looks like day.


Weird, i run all my games in borderless windowed for faster alt tabbing and cause gsync still works in windowed and have DisplayCal enforcing my color profile, if a game overrides it then DisplayCal overrides the game and it stays enabled. Typically games only ignore color profiles in fullscreen, and even then if you have to use fullscreen you can use something like color sustainer which will make sure your color profile stays enabled.


----------



## Leopardi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Malinkadink*
> 
> Weird, i run all my games in borderless windowed for faster alt tabbing and cause gsync still works in windowed and have DisplayCal enforcing my color profile, if a game overrides it then DisplayCal overrides the game and it stays enabled. Typically games only ignore color profiles in fullscreen, and even then if you have to use fullscreen you can use something like color sustainer which will make sure your color profile stays enabled.


I play in fullscreen since borderless introduces fps drops and stuttering image. And color sustainer didn't do the trick, the color profile still got ignored.


----------



## raveya

Just received my Dell S2716DG A03 which was almost perfect. Almost no overdrive ghosting. AG Coating was perfect too!

But using Aida64 for checking the colors showed me a massive issue with mine. The upper part of the screen more the middle was noticeable darker then the rest ( orange test showed it extremely) below it was more yellow and the middle orange.
It was like a dark part where no more light has been. Lowering the brightness to 10% the upper screen was completely dark and the part below was shiny. Something with the LED lights seemed strange :-(

When looking from above it was a bit better so a tipical TN-Panel issue but never seen it like that.

That's the reason why I send it back
Everything else was fine. No dead pixels etc. Gsync worked flawlessly

Anyone else had a much darker upper middle screen? Seemed liked mine had an defect


----------



## shhek0

Guys, I am really liking the monitor on would most probably buy it. However could you advise me where the revision is stated i.e is it visible on the box in which the monitor is or is it labeled on the back of the monitor for example. I am asking because i want to confirm it first from the buyer and would to know exactly in order to be able to provide the information to the seller- yeas the services in my country are alwul and like 3% from them tops would know this. Thanks in an advance!


----------



## raveya

Yes it is labeled outside of the box of the Dell monitor


----------



## shhek0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *raveya*
> 
> Yes it is labeled outside of the box of the Dell monitor


Thank you!


----------



## raveya

can someone tell me who to get the Nvidia Control Settings working Ingame without using borderless screen ? I have changed some Color Settings with Nvidia Control Panel like Gamma, Brightness etc. but it does not work INGAME... and playing some games with borderless and not fullscreen results in FPS Drops...

Colorkeeper only works for the ICC Profiles....

ANY IDEA?


----------



## Leopardi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *raveya*
> 
> can someone tell me who to get the Nvidia Control Settings working Ingame without using borderless screen ? I have changed some Color Settings with Nvidia Control Panel like Gamma, Brightness etc. but it does not work INGAME... and playing some games with borderless and not fullscreen results in FPS Drops...
> 
> Colorkeeper only works for the ICC Profiles....
> 
> ANY IDEA?


There is no way, either accept FPS drops or beyond terrible gamma. Or return the monitor (even after the 14-day return policy, since making night look like day in games can be considered downright faulty color reproduction...) and get the S2417DG, if the contrast 68 trick really does give an acceptable gamma without NCP trickery.


----------



## raveya

thought it is possible to use the Nvidia Color Control Settings also to USE for 3D Applications... I mean if Nvidia would patch this it might be possible?


----------



## ferda-mravenec

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Leopardi*
> 
> I play in fullscreen since borderless introduces fps drops and stuttering image. And color sustainer didn't do the trick, the color profile still got ignored.


Hi, did you try Color Profile Keeper? This tools has been recommended by someone here as well. (I did not try it since I am waiting for A04)

EDIT: And what about this suggestion?


----------



## raveya

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ferda-mravenec*
> 
> Hi, did you try Color Profile Keeper? This tools has been recommended by someone here as well. (I did not try it since I am wainting for A04)
> 
> EDIT: And what about this suggestion?


Color Keeper does not keep the Settings for Games, why?


----------



## theciscokid

Greetings folks,

New member here. I've been reading through this thread as I'm in the market for a monitor to compliment my GTX 1080. I'm coming from a 15" TN laptop and a Dell U2410. I've actually had good luck with Dell and am curious how this monitor handles games like Total War Warhammer, Witcher 3, Fallout 4 etc...I'm not a competitive gamer but am looking for a long term monitor that will last me years, similar to my U2410. I see there's a 24" version too which has my attention. As a strategy/RPG player, will this satisfy my needs? A tough question as it's more opinion, but just curious what others have experienced outside of the big FPS games.

Thanks


----------



## Schneeder

MicroCenter has the 27" listed for $529. Might have to jump on it for that price.


----------



## GMcDougal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Schneeder*
> 
> MicroCenter has the 27" listed for $529. Might have to jump on it for that price.


Dell.com has it for $479, free shipping.


----------



## Schneeder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GMcDougal*
> 
> Dell.com has it for $479, free shipping.


I saw that like 5 minutes later after I posted. lol May pick it up Wednesday cause Best Buy does the price match and there is one by me that has these monitors. So instead of having to wait because the ship date on them from Dell isn't till 12/7.


----------



## Caeldar

Just ordered mine, confirmed with the company that it will be a A03. Hoping for the best now!!


----------



## TiezZ BE

I like it. If you want a good 'affordable' 1440p TN monitor with gsync, this one should be on your list. Size (24 vs 27) depends on your personal preferences and viewing distances.


----------



## AlCapwn

Hey guys

So i just now noticed a "shadow fade" in the bottom of the screen from left corner to the right corner. On light background its a black fade. On windows boot with the black screen its yellow/white.
I never noticed before and believe its new to my screen. Further more i now see greyish tone areas on my screen. Like the monitor picture is build out of 4 wide bars each in different greyish tone.

It kinda bothers me as these "features" was not visible earlier. Do any of you guys also have any or both of there "features"


----------



## palci

Hello,

I have sent my Dell S2716DG back for warranty.

I have received A04. I can answer your questions about it.

It looks nice, there is little backlight bleeding in absolute dark,

With fast response time there are artifacts.

Otherwise it works really good. I have applied profile from forum few pages back.


----------



## user669

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *palci*
> 
> Hello,
> 
> I have sent my Dell S2716DG back for warranty.
> 
> I have received A04. I can answer your questions about it.
> 
> It looks nice, there is little backlight bleeding in absolute dark,
> 
> With fast response time there are artifacts.
> 
> Otherwise it works really good. I have applied profile from forum few pages back.


Please show us a photo of your box including the revision number. I just called Dell yesterday and they told me A03 is the latest one and there is no A04.
Would be much appreciated.


----------



## palci

Sure, I will take a photo when I come home.

But I am not kidding, it's really a04.

I am from Europe and display was assembled in October 2016


----------



## kucki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *palci*
> 
> Sure, I will take a photo when I come home.
> 
> But I am not kidding, it's really a04.
> 
> I am from Europe and display was assembled in October 2016


Where from Europe? And at which Store did you order? Much appreciated.


----------



## palci

Czech republic, but I think it does not matter which store, because I dealt with directly with Dell about warranty


----------



## palci

Here, it is.


----------



## user669

Did you recognize any new features, any differences to A03?
I called my favourite retailer and they told me there is no sign of a new revision so I guess we'll have to wait until normal dealers have them in stock.

*If anyone knows a shop which already sells Rev. A04 then please let us know.*


----------



## palci

I did not have A03. I had A01 and apart from 2 white dots it seems to be similar.

Do you anything in mind which I should check?


----------



## user669

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *palci*
> 
> I did not have A03. I had A01 and apart from 2 white dots it seems to be similar.
> 
> Do you anything in mind which I should check?


Thank you for your time.

I guess they altered overshoot-values. Just test the monitor with default settings and look for overshoot while scrolling webpages and similar.

Additionaly they may added a gamma controller in the monitor settings which was the most requested feature, you could look for it.

Maybe they changed coating again. You could compare it to the left one here: https://pcmonitors.info/wp-content/uploads/2016/03/S2716DG-new-screen-surface.jpg


----------



## palci

I think that display coating is lighter then A01 version. I like it more.

I can't check gamma controller but overshoot is there with *fast* response time.

It's totally *fine with normal* but I see some strange atrifacts with *fast*


----------



## jackbrennan2008

I purchased this monitor today. I'll post up my revision when it arrives (Norway).

I really hope this monitor is good. I have a U2711 from before and really enjoyed that screen, but it wasn't optimal for fast FPS shooters. So after a lot of decision making i picked up this screen.

Looking forward to getting it.


----------



## bkr11

I picked up mine today from the Microsoft Store since I had about $475 in store credits (had to buy there), have a new gaming PC in transit w/ a GTX 1080 and I wanted to get something with GSync. $549 isn't a great price, but I wanted to use the credits before I (literally) lost them. This thread has been very helpful, and it was likely the difference between me getting a Rev 01 and 02. I'm coming from a Dell AIO XPS machine and haven't had a proper gaming PC in almost 10 years, so this will be a hoot. Can't wait to get the PC, install BF1, and be off to the races. In the meantime I'll open it up and make sure it works with my Xbox One, something I read in a few places wasn't working. Thx for the great info. Bkr11


----------



## Scotty99

So guys i just was browsing on best buy and they had the asus 24" gsync monitor on sale for 299.00, i almost pulled the trigger before i found the dell S2417DG for 359.00 on amazon. Why would i not spend an extra 60 bucks for 1440p right?

Here is my deal now, i know for a fact gsync makes more sense for someone with a lower end video card as gsync is really only noticeable when you are dipping quite low in the framerates, but would my 760 be able to run games at 1440p with 2gb's of memory? Of course i would lower details to get my FPS as high as possible, but would i run into any stutter fests with my 2gb frame buffer? (please no paper answers, i want someone with experience).

Thanks.


----------



## jackbrennan2008

Picked up mine. Rev A03. Norway


----------



## jackbrennan2008

Really happy with the monitor. My U2711 does have better color, but that's to be expected. The smoothness of 144Hz with G-Sync just blew me away to be honest. I wasn't expecting it to be so smooth. Definitely easier on the eye compared to my old U2711.

After calibration with an i1 Display Pro.

Brightness = 28%
Contrast = 75%

Color Mode: Custom Color
R = 98%
G = 100%
B = 95%

DellS2716DG_20161128_1.zip 11k .zip file


Achieved:
2.2 Gamma
120 cd/m2 Luminance
6560K (ish). Was very close to 6500K


----------



## NBH2016

Just ordered one of these today, I've tried to read a lot of this thread but there are so many pages. I've downloaded the .icc file from TFT central and enabled it via windows. Then I just need to adjust the monitor brightness, contrast etc and the NVidia control panel and that's it?

Out of interest, what speakers are you guys using as I believe this monitor doesn't have any? I'm looking for a 2.1 set up but not too expensive.


----------



## jackbrennan2008

Double post.


----------



## jackbrennan2008

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NBH2016*
> 
> Just ordered one of these today, I've tried to read a lot of this thread but there are so many pages. I've downloaded the .icc file from TFT central and enabled it via windows. Then I just need to adjust the monitor brightness, contrast etc and the NVidia control panel and that's it?
> 
> Out of interest, what speakers are you guys using as I believe this monitor doesn't have any? I'm looking for a 2.1 set up but not too expensive.


If you have the A03 revision I would give my ICC profile and settings a go (above). Pretty sure the TFTCentral review was done on an A01.

But the most important thing to do is to drop the brightness. It's way to bright out of the box.

I have 2.0 speakers and decent head phones.

Enjoy your new screen. Remember to change the Hz to 144 in windows and your games!


----------



## ferda-mravenec

Guys, have you tried any of the methods preventing games from ignoring icc profile? /my last post


----------



## juzx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jackbrennan2008*
> 
> If you have the A03 revision I would give my ICC profile and settings a go (above). Pretty sure the TFTCentral review was done on an A01.
> 
> But the most important thing to do is to drop the brightness. It's way to bright out of the box.
> 
> I have 2.0 speakers and decent head phones.
> 
> Enjoy your new screen. Remember to change the Hz to 144 in windows and your games!


I just changed to your profile instead of the one from TFTcentral and the colors look a lot more vibrant and better looking. I also have the A03 rev.

Thanks.


----------



## NBH2016

Got my screen this evening, revision A03 manufactured May 2016. No dead pixels or dust behind the screen so thought I was on to a winner. I then did the black screen test and noticed a lighter patch on the bottom third of the screen starting from the centre and going across to the bottom left corner. I don't really notice it when the screen is not dark but is this normal? The photo makes it look much worse than it actually is.



Tried G-sync, no more screen tearing but I can still tell when the fps drops below 60.

There also seems to be a faint high pitched whistle through the headphone socket but that is minor, I can use my PC headphone socket.

I will need some more time to test it out, at the moment I like it and had I paid £300 I would be happy but at £500 maybe I was expecting a little more.

Edit: Played with some settings and the light patch seems to be getting better, maybe I need to let it settle a bit.


----------



## Xboxmember1978

I got my second S2716DG today, my first one is a A01 and my newest is a A03. Next to each other with the screens off I can see the newer A03 has a slightly less aggressive AntiGlare coating and once turned on it's very hard to tell but I do see the bright white screens have a slightly less "sparkle" to it on the newer version due to the less glare coating, but not a huge difference. I don't notice anything else better like pixel overshoot/overdrive.


----------



## user669

I finally got my Rev. A04 directly from a seller (mindfactory.de got a new batch, all A04).
So far I am super happy. I don't really know what Dell changed since A03 but coming from a decent Samsung TN panel i have to admit the colors are awesome even with default settings. If you are used to TNs then you will be totally satisfied with colors and angles. Compared to my Samsung at stock values the default RGB settings where a bit "low-blue-light" yellowish. Used it for about 5 hours now, 2h in Battlefield 1 and have not witnessed any overshoot or pixel inversion. I will do the whole course of monitor-tests tomorrow.

My current values:

Brightness: 33
Red: 98
Green: 98
Blue: 96
It would be great if someone with a colorimeter creates an ICC-profile for the new A04 version as I feel the old A03 ones are not perfectly fitting.


----------



## Xboxmember1978

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *user669*
> 
> It would be great if someone with a colorimeter creates an ICC-profile for the new A04 version as I feel the old A03 ones are not perfectly fitting.


How can you say that if you haven't owned an A03?


----------



## user669

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xboxmember1978*
> 
> How can you say that if you haven't owned an A03?


You are right, thats just my subjective feeling. It seems like the default settings give a better overall roundness than the Windows 10 Anniversary Dell ICC or the 3 A03 ICCs i tested.


----------



## Xboxmember1978

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *user669*
> 
> You are right, thats just my subjective feeling. It seems like the default settings give a better overall roundness than the Windows 10 Anniversary Dell ICC or the 3 A03 ICCs i tested.


If you set your response time in the monitor to either fast or normal you notice absolutely no overshoot/overdrive with scrolling web page text like this forum?


----------



## user669

I did not test 'fast' as pretty much every review and every user said it's horrible.
On 'normal' there is nothing I've noticed. I've coded for an hour and haven't seen anything. Also no inversion as far as I can tell. It is pretty easy to trigger this with a TeamSpeak window on my old Samsung but nothing happened on my Dell. Maybe that's what Dell changed from A03 -> A04.


----------



## Xboxmember1978

I seen other post with members with the A04 but none have said that the overshoot and inversion was any better though, very strange, maybe your eyes aren't sensitive enough to see the overshoot on scrolling text?

Here is a good inversion test. The moving image should look identical to the static image http://www.testufo.com/#test=inversion


----------



## user669

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xboxmember1978*
> 
> I seen other post with members with the A04 but none have said that the overshoot and inversion was any better though, very strange, maybe your eyes aren't sensitive enough to see the overshoot on scrolling text?
> 
> Here is a good inversion test. The moving image should look identical to the static image http://www.testufo.com/#test=inversion


Well I didn't look for it yet. Same like I don't look for tearing on a 144 Hz Monitor without Free/G Sync. Maybe it's there, but you won't notice it until you look for it. I said I'll do the full test course (lagom.nl, testufo.com, techmind.org) tomorrow.


----------



## Xboxmember1978

My eyes must be sensitive enough to where I do not have to test for it to see it. Just scrolling on this forum I can tell from the text blur trail that I am getting overshoot


----------



## user669

You either have over-sensitive eyes or a faulty monitor / faulty settings.
If the overshoot would be *that* problematic on default I can guarantee you I'd have noticed it instantly.
I can't really believe it's like you described or otherwise there would be a lot of negative reviwes going around.
No youtube hardware reviewer has noticed it as it seems (not that I have high expectations of YT-people)...

Well I'll test it nontheless.


----------



## Xboxmember1978

If you just look at this specific thread alone there's too many posts to even count on how many people see the overshoot. It's not that it's problematic but it's definitely there.

When you turn yours on the fast-mode you see the overshoot right? That's what I see on normal but just not as bad as fast mode.


----------



## user669

It's not that I don't believe you that there is overshoot. Just saying that I can't really believe that it's apparently that bad.
I guess a lot of people are either out of luck or are exaggerating a lot. Like sitting 1 inch in front of the monitor with full focus to see the slightest blur. Maybe I am just too old for that lol


----------



## Xboxmember1978

Honestly, I think the people that are posting in this thread and all over the Internet about this monitor having overshoot is because they have sensitive eyes. I sit about 2 to 3 feet from my monitor and I can definitely see it. I usually only notice it when I'm scrolling and there is dark text on a light background like this forum

One thing that dramatically reduces the overshoot to damn near gone on both my A01 and A03 is to lower the contrast to 50% but doing so makes whites look grey as it's too low of a setting


----------



## user669

So after more or less a day of testing these are my findings with the newest Rev. A04:

Inversion: no patterns from techmind.org or lagom showed any flickering, testufo shows a very faint but even discoloration. I could not notice any inversion in Battlefield 1.

Gamma: Default gamma is way too low (~1.7 or something), I increased it via Nvidia control panel to about 1.95 which gives good black levels, all squares can still be seen here, and acceptable white saturation (252 can be seen)

Overshoot: The ghosting test shows the well known blueish blur. After looking for it I also noticed faint radiant trails from text and small dark webelements on bright (white) background when scrolling. However I can only see them clearly when I am scrolling up and down in rapid order. Reducing RGB-values to 78-78-75 eliminiates overshoot pretty much completely, it got hard to see any on the test. You have to increase Brightness to compensate the lower illumination though.

My current settings:

Brightness: 52
Contrast: 75
Response time: normal
Colors: 78-78-75 (RGB)
Nvidia Control panel gamma: 0.88
Nvidia Control panel output dynamic range: full


----------



## Xboxmember1978

Lowering the RGB-values to 78-78-75 is basically the same as lowering the contrast in theory and doing so just makes whites look pretty bad

So from your testing the A04 did not improve the overshoot over the A03 I assume, if they did you wouldn't have been able to notice it at all then


----------



## carcatron

I recently picked up a S2716DG to replace a much smaller, aging monitor. Mine is a revision A04.

Out of the box, the brightness was of course super high, and everything looked washed out. I adjusted the brightness down to 27%, leaving everything else at the default. NVIDIA Control Panel is set to not control color settings, Flux is shutdown, no ICC profiles set. Everything still looked washed out. I decided to fire up a few games to see how things looked, in case I was unfairly comparing the S2716DG to the UltraSharp next to it.

In Dishonored 2, the brightness setting asks you to adjust until the rightmost box is barely visible. I could get the box clearly visible, or not visible at all. When not visible at all, it would occasionally flash into view. The game looks too bright and washed out in-game, as expected from the brightness adjustment.

I tried Witcher 3. Adjusting the in-game gamma from min to max produced very little change in the test image. It was always clearly visible.

Undeterred, I opened DisplayCAL and hooked up my Spyder5 Express. I calibrated following the instructions from this forum and elsewhere. The initial white balance correction gave me R 94, G 95, B 100 (brightness still the same at 27%). I got the following summary.



Applying the generated ICC profile and running "Report Calibrated Display" gave the following.



Contrast is terrible, but gamma and color temperate seem ok. If I remove the ICC profile and run "Report Uncalibrated Display", gamma is 1.99 and contrast is 638:1, still terrible.

The cheap, 6 year-old TN panel Acer that this replaced just looked Good Enough in games, no calibration or adjustment (other than brightness) out of the box. Are my expectations totally off for this Dell, will it require extensive calibration and adjustment to not look terrible? Or did I get a bad panel? For the price I certainly wasn't expecting worse picture quality than before. Any advice is appreciated.


----------



## Xboxmember1978

Let Nvidia control the color and lower your NCP gamma to +70 and up the Digital Vibrancy to +65. 30%-50% Brightness and 75% Contrast in monitor OSD. Everything else stock. Much better, not washed out at all


----------



## user669

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carcatron*
> 
> The cheap, 6 year-old TN panel Acer that this replaced just looked Good Enough in games, no calibration or adjustment (other than brightness) out of the box. Are my expectations totally off for this Dell, will it require extensive calibration and adjustment to not look terrible? Or did I get a bad panel? For the price I certainly wasn't expecting worse picture quality than before. Any advice is appreciated.


Did you set output dynamic range to "full" in Nvidia control panel? Are you using Display port or HDMI? Windows 10?
The colors on mine are a lot better than all other TNs I own (various Samsung, an old Benq).


----------



## Xboxmember1978

Yeah, his setting must be wrong or something because I love mine, yes I notice a "slightly" less color pop coming from my IPS monitor but nothing that I can complain about. Changing the NCP setting help dramatically in the washed out look issue


----------



## ThePistolShrimp

Hello, I just received an s2716dg Rev A04. I have set g-sync in nvidia control panel to on. While in a game, Iam getting massive stuttering even though the fps is 120-150'ish. (According to FRAPS). Any idea why fraps is reporting 150+ when the monitor is spec'd at max 144?

More importantly, how do I get rid of this stuttering issue? It is performaning worse than my generic 60hz monitor.

I am using the display port cable supplied by Dell.

Please help!


----------



## Xboxmember1978

What game? Do you have Vsync on in game settings?


----------



## ThePistolShrimp

metro 2033, there is no v-sync option in the game, and I have it set to off in nvidia.


----------



## Xboxmember1978

How in the heck are you getting 120+fps in that game? Is your settings turned way down or something? Make sure 144HZ in selected in NCP


----------



## ThePistolShrimp

Oh, I have resolutions set to 1080p in game, max quality. I have set the resolution in desktop to 1440p 144hz. Is that what you were referring to?


----------



## gene-z

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ThePistolShrimp*
> 
> Hello, I just received an s2716dg Rev A04. I have set g-sync in nvidia control panel to on. While in a game, Iam getting massive stuttering even though the fps is 120-150'ish. (According to FRAPS). Any idea why fraps is reporting 150+ when the monitor is spec'd at max 144?
> 
> More importantly, how do I get rid of this stuttering issue? It is performaning worse than my generic 60hz monitor.
> 
> I am using the display port cable supplied by Dell.
> help!


You're probably just seeing tearing. You will get tearing if you exceed or fall below the g-sync range. I believe the 27" range is 30-144hz, so if you exceed 144fps, you will have no g-sync and see tearing. You want to set a global cap on your frame rate with something like nvidia inspector to 143fps. That should force the driver to not allow any game to exceed 144fps.


----------



## ThePistolShrimp

thanks for your reply gene-z. But it is actually not tearing, it's stuttering, I can tell the difference. When I set the resolution to 1440 in game, and getting around 70fps, i still see stuttering issue too.

I removed my 2nd monitor thinking that may be causing it, but that didn't help. Any other ideas? Thanks.

I'm moving my browser around in desktop, and I am noticing ghosting too. Is that normal??


----------



## Xboxmember1978

You in Fullscreen or Windowed/Borderless? The ghosting is normal, it's overshoot on this monitor, make sure the monitor pixel time is on normal and it helps a bit


----------



## ThePistolShrimp

weird, i tested Dirt 3 and Portal 2 and its not stuttering. Maybe its an issue with the game?


----------



## ThePistolShrimp

im in fullscreen.

I put response time back to normal instead of fast and ghosting is very minimal now. Thanks!


----------



## Xboxmember1978

Very possible, I'd imaging if is was in all games then we would have to figure out the issue but if other games are fine and G-Sync is working then it must be the game


----------



## ThePistolShrimp

Ok, I'll have to check out other games and see. thanks a bunch!


----------



## user669

Did you set correct refresh rate in ingame options?
If you are using GSYNC then you should always limit your fps to a few frames lower (140 is working fine) than max refresh rate or else you'll get tearing when frame rate exeeds Hz, maybe even worse, some games active VSYNC when gsync switches off.


----------



## ferda-mravenec

Guys, please, can anyone check whether RGB, gama, etc. settings remain the same while running any game? I have posted a few tips a few pages back. Thanks.


----------



## carcatron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *user669*
> 
> Did you set output dynamic range to "full" in Nvidia control panel? Are you using Display port or HDMI? Windows 10?
> The colors on mine are a lot better than all other TNs I own (various Samsung, an old Benq).


Range is set to full. DisplayPort on Windows 10.


----------



## yuyue

You guys are talking about the revisions(?), what's the difference between these and should I be worried buying an used unit? Prices are around $400 here.


----------



## Xboxmember1978

Yes, it seems revision A01 to A02 nothing changed except the HDCP issue. A03 has a lighter AG coating and the newest A04 from what I see here is also no changes noticed from A03


----------



## spin5000

Set fps limiter to 138-ish not 143. After 138, or so, input lag starts getting added which is weird as hell since but it's true according to many tests. On top of that, I have noticed stuttering and/or general un-smoothness in some games when capping at 143 or even 142 but 138 solved everything. Finally, GSync in general is still not as "perfectly smooth" as VSync. VSync in Battlefield 4 looks, well, perfect like VSync always looks, but GSync - while better looking than no sync - is not as fluid is VSync.

P.S. Who the started the rumour all those years ago about VSync cutting frames to half your refresh rate when the frames drop below the refresh rate? I see this info repeated everywhere for years and years yet I _clearly_ see my fps rising and falling while using VSync in games (I'm 100% I'm using VSync). I can play BF4 with VSync and frames go from 144 to 93, 127, 135, 113, etc. etc Never experienced the "half your refresh rate" thing in 10+ years of PC gaming.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xboxmember1978*
> 
> Yes, it seems revision A01 to A02 nothing changed except the HDCP issue. A03 has a lighter AG coating and the newest A04 from what I see here is also no changes noticed from A03


Apparently A02 has the lighter coating too but A00 and A01 have the heavier. I have 2 A03s and 1 A02 and _I think_ thye both have the same coating. I wish I could see an A00 or A01 to confirm all 3 of mine are lighter coatings.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xboxmember1978*
> 
> Lowering the RGB-values to 78-78-75 is basically the same as lowering the contrast in theory and doing so just makes whites look pretty bad


Lowering the RGB to around 85 each (or lower for slightly better results) drastically removes the overshoot / inverse-ghosting. Lowering the contrast doesn't from what I remember.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xboxmember1978*
> 
> Let Nvidia control the color and lower your NCP gamma to +70 and up the Digital Vibrancy to +65. 30%-50% Brightness and 75% Contrast in monitor OSD. Everything else stock. Much better, not washed out at all


Yes, lowering gamma gives the image a better look and more "pop" but it's always a compromise because lowering gamma - well, at-least through the NCP - introduces massive "black crush". With NCP gamma at 0.70, I have sections that were dark before with details that now look like a slab of solid black paint got painted over the area. For example, this white/grey seating bench under a patio completely disappears with gamma @ 0.70. The area looks like a solid slab of black. Having "pop" is great but it's pointless if the image itself disappears.

I don't know why these gaming monitors suffer so badly from this (Asus VG248QE, BenQ XL2720T, Dell S2716DG, etc.). My old, inexpensive Samsung PX2730 had deep blacks and "pop" without having to kill details and introduce "black crush". Not only that, but I could crank the brightness on that old Samsung to almost 100% and the image would not loose it's "pop" - the blacks would stay black (not turn grey) as I kept increasing brightness and made for a fantastic image compared to these "high-end" gaming monitors.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spin5000*
> 
> Set fps limiter to 138-ish not 143. After 138, or so, input lag starts getting added which is weird as hell since but it's true according to many tests. On top of that, I have noticed stuttering and/or general un-smoothness in some games when capping at 143 or even 142 but 138 solved everything. Finally, GSync in general is still not as "perfectly smooth" as VSync. VSync in Battlefield 4 looks, well, perfect like VSync always looks, but GSync - while better looking than no sync - is not as fluid is VSync.
> 
> P.S. Who the started the rumour all those years ago about VSync cutting frames to half your refresh rate when the frames drop below the refresh rate? I see this info repeated everywhere for years and years yet I _clearly_ see my fps rising and falling while using VSync in games (I'm 100% I'm using VSync). I can play BF4 with VSync and frames go from 144 to 93, 127, 135, 113, etc. etc Never experienced the "half your refresh rate" thing in 10+ years of PC gaming.


Maybe you're just seeing frame rate variation with G-SYNC. At identical frame rates it is no less smooth than V-Sync, perhaps more smooth.

As for that "rumor" it refers to one possible implementation of V-Sync, but it is a very rare one. I've seen it in a few games. Skyrim and Fallout 4 do it, at least for AMD users (not sure about Oblivion/Morrowind/Fallout 3).


----------



## Corsa911

Get 2033 redux, 2033 vanilla doesn't like anything over 60fps.

(Had same issue months ago)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ThePistolShrimp*
> 
> weird, i tested Dirt 3 and Portal 2 and its not stuttering. Maybe its an issue with the game?


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Corsa911*
> 
> Get 2033 redux, 2033 vanilla doesn't like anything over 60fps.
> 
> (Had same issue months ago)


2033 Redux is a massive improvement in every way anyway, except it has a few new bugs although some old ones have been fixed too.


----------



## FattysGoneWild

http://nvidia.custhelp.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/4161/~/if-i-have-a-g-sync-monitor,-should-i-enable-fast-sync-as-well%3F

"Fast Sync is unrelated to G-SYNC, but *they work together to provide the best gaming experience*."






8:00 minute mark.

I believe Nvidia over all the naysayers in various forums other wise. You want Vsync disabled in games ALWAYS running this combination.


----------



## user669

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gene-z*
> 
> You're probably just seeing tearing. You will get tearing if you exceed or fall below the g-sync range. I believe the 27" range is 30-144hz, so if you exceed 144fps, you will have no g-sync and see tearing. You want to set a global cap on your frame rate with something like nvidia inspector to 143fps. That should force the driver to not allow any game to exceed 144fps.


Never ever use Nvidia Inspector to limit fps as it 



. Always try to limit FPS directly within the game (console commands, config file or similar) or use for example bandicam.


----------



## ThePistolShrimp

I believe vsync cutting fps in half is absolutely true. I don't think its a rumor. Like you, before my g-sync monitor, on my 60hz monitor, FRAPS was reporting 52, 53, 55 fps...etc. (Instead of 20, 30, 60). And yes, I do have vsync on too. (after half its not 1/4. its actually 1/3)

Someone correct me if I'm wrong but FRAPS may be tracking the output capability of your GPU, instead of the actual effective image output by your monitor. Fraps may report 200fps on but it doesn't mean your monitor is outputting 200fps on a 60hz monitor right?

If a monitor can draw at 60fps and gpu is outputting 50fps, then it is not outputting fast enough for the monitor. If vsync is on, and the gpu didn't output a new image completely yet, then the monitor will draw the same image again. on the 3rd draw, the gpu was done with 2nd image, so it draws the new image. But 4th draw, same story, gpu was not done. So what you will get is image 1 1 2 2. This is 2 actual images in 4 frames which is half.

With triple buffer has something to do with improving fps too, but introduces input lag. There's a whole explanation for this but i don't think its just a rumor. With triple buffer, you can get frames ready faster because the gpu doesn't have to wait for the monitor to grab the next buffer, thereby releasing the previous buffer for you to draw on. So instead of having output images 1 1 2 2 3 3 4 4.... you may be ouptutting images 1 1 2 3 3 4 5 5. If you take the average FPS per second its not half. But if you look at certain points, its half at some points. Hope I'm making sense.

also, If your gpu is fluctuating and usually outputs more than 60, then your drop is only for a fraction of second. So if you take the # of frames drawn in 1 entire second, then maybe you did get 50. You really did see 50 different frames in 60 seconds. But if you take snapshots of 1/30th of a second, you were getting 60fps, 30fps, 60fps 60fps. etc.


----------



## ThePistolShrimp

thanks for the tip about 2033 redux... good to know its the game. I can see if I can get redux for cheap on steam.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FattysGoneWild*
> 
> http://nvidia.custhelp.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/4161/~/if-i-have-a-g-sync-monitor,-should-i-enable-fast-sync-as-well%3F
> 
> "Fast Sync is unrelated to G-SYNC, but *they work together to provide the best gaming experience*."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 8:00 minute mark.
> 
> I believe Nvidia over all the naysayers in various forums other wise. You want Vsync disabled in games ALWAYS running this combination.


Who's saying they don't work together? Of course they do. Fast Sync will take over at frame rates beyond the refresh rate. Whether or not is the best gaming experience is system dependent and user dependent, try it for yourself. I get some stuttering with Fast Sync so to hell with it.


----------



## FattysGoneWild

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Who's saying they don't work together? Of course they do. Fast Sync will take over at frame rates beyond the refresh rate. Whether or not is the best gaming experience is system dependent and user dependent, try it for yourself. I get some stuttering with Fast Sync so to hell with it.


You get stutter with fastsync+gsync? I am quite surprised if you do. I have honestly never had that problem using this monitor and combination. I have never used fastsync with out a gsync monitor. So I have no idea how well fastsync works alone.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FattysGoneWild*
> 
> You get stutter with fastsync+gsync? I am quite surprised if you do. I have honestly never had that problem using this monitor and combination. I have never used fastsync with out a gsync monitor. So I have no idea how well fastsync works alone.


I think there is some confusion. You can enable Fast Sync and G-SYNC at the same time, but only one works at a time. Let's say you are at 144 Hz; G-SYNC will operate from 40-144 Hz or so. Fast Sync will take over after 144 Hz. I got some stutter with Fast Sync in a few games I tried, although G-SYNC wasn't active not that it has anything to do with it.


----------



## spin5000

Yes, fast sync stutters

.
No, the framerate reported during vSync is not just from Fraps but the game itself. I've never played a game in 15 years that drops the framerate to half the refresh rate if the framerate drops even a single fps below the monitor's refresh rate yet that's what I hear regurgitated in countless videos, reviews, articles, etc.


----------



## NBH2016

From what I understand, V-sync does reduce the framerate if it can't maintain the target frame rate. So for example if 60fps cannot be maintained then the fps would dip to 30 but it may only be for a short period of time. I believe what is happening is the framerate starts to dip towards 30 but then the system recovers back to 60. The fps counter updates say once a second but the fps are changing, for example, between 30 and 60 times per second so what you see is the average fps over that second. Games that bounce between high and low fps appear like they are running at a solid 45 or 50fps when there is a battle between 30 and 60fps going on internally.

V-sync is good but it can be annoying when a game runs smoothly 95% of the time but struggles once in a while. You then have to either live with the stutter or turn down graphics settings for 95% of your game to compensate for the 5% it struggles with. Or turn it off and have screen tearing.

That is why G-sync exists and you pay a premium for it. The system can run at as many fps as it can manage and it can vary up and down without impacting on visuals. So on a mid range GPU you can get a game to run at say 58fps which is nearly 60fps. Without G-sync and using V-sync only, because it can't maintain 60fps it would keep going down towards 30fps and the game would stutter. The more powerful the GPU the higher the fps so you could maintain 98fps on a 100hz monitor instead of 50 or 60hz with V-sync.

G-sync monitors may be expensive but they allow you to play games smoothly with a varying frame rate. If you buy a cheaper monitor without it then you have to spend more money on a GPU that can consistently output fps above the refresh rate of the monitor for a smooth V-sync experience.


----------



## boredgunner

I really want VRR and blur reduction to work at the same time. It'd have to either work in very small intervals, like 110-120 Hz or so, but at least we wouldn't need V-Sync anymore. Either that, or you'd have to pick a brightness target and the monitor would dynamically adjust screen brightness setting to stick to the chosen brightness target (this would have to be a hard coded feature).


----------



## ThePistolShrimp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spin5000*
> 
> No, the framerate reported during vSync is not just from Fraps but the game itself. I've never played a game in 15 years that drops the framerate to half the refresh rate if the framerate drops even a single fps below the monitor's refresh rate yet that's what I hear regurgitated in countless videos, reviews, articles, etc.


Regardless of what is reporting the fps, the logic still stands. I just did the nvidia pendulum test. I used my 60hz monitor for a more dramatic difference.

I turned vsync on, set it to 60fps and I see the image. Then I dropped the fps down to 50 and I see more choppiness. I drop it down to further to 32 and it looks the same. Furthermore, what I did was I exited the program, dropped the monitor down to 50hz. Now I reopen the program, and set the fps to 50fps. It is a lot smoother than when the monitor was at 60hz. (proving that it does cut the fps to 1/2) Now when I drop it down to 40fps, it looks really bad. (Again proving that it drops it to half, since its now really displaying at 25fps).

I believe this test visually proves the statement is not just a rumor.
http://www.nvidia.com/coolstuff/demos#!/g-sync

Again, I think what you are seeing is because of fluctuations in your fps output and averaging over a longer period of time. (Where as this pendulum test creates a consistent fps output).


----------



## Sinddk

A small question, are people happy with their TN panel? Or do you regret not getting IPS??


----------



## Falkentyne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spin5000*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, fast sync stutters
> 
> .
> No, the framerate reported during vSync is not just from Fraps but the game itself. I've never played a game in 15 years that drops the framerate to half the refresh rate if the framerate drops even a single fps below the monitor's refresh rate yet that's what I hear regurgitated in countless videos, reviews, articles, etc.


That's because triplebuffering is being used.
Triplebuffering was supposed to be part of the DX9 spec, and was supposed to always be enabled. So if you haven't had the FPS drop to half of the refresh rate when vsync is on, then blame triplebuffering for that. I don't know if games themselves were supposed to control it or the driver. But sometimes it doesn't work right.


----------



## spin5000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ThePistolShrimp*
> 
> Regardless of what is reporting the fps, the logic still stands. I just did the nvidia pendulum test. I used my 60hz monitor for a more dramatic difference.
> 
> I turned vsync on, set it to 60fps and I see the image. Then I dropped the fps down to 50 and I see more choppiness. I drop it down to further to 32 and it looks the same. Furthermore, what I did was I exited the program, dropped the monitor down to 50hz. Now I reopen the program, and set the fps to 50fps. It is a lot smoother than when the monitor was at 60hz. (proving that it does cut the fps to 1/2) Now when I drop it down to 40fps, it looks really bad. (Again proving that it drops it to half, since its now really displaying at 25fps).
> 
> I believe this test visually proves the statement is not just a rumor.
> http://www.nvidia.com/coolstuff/demos#!/g-sync
> 
> Again, I think what you are seeing is because of fluctuations in your fps output and averaging over a longer period of time. (Where as this pendulum test creates a consistent fps output).


Hmmm, I'm not understanding your test. How does 50 fps looking choppy at 60 Hz prove that VSync cuts framerates in half? Whenever the framerate doesn't match the refresh rate, you will get stuttering/chopping, even with VSync off.


----------



## ThePistolShrimp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spin5000*
> 
> Hmmm, I'm not understanding your test. How does 50 fps looking choppy at 60 Hz prove that VSync cuts framerates in half? Whenever the framerate doesn't match the refresh rate, you will get stuttering/chopping, even with VSync off.


50fps at 60hz looking worse than 50fps at 50hz proves that it cuts it in half. Otherwise, if you were really getting 50fps on screen, then it would look exactly the same.
Yes w/e framerate you are actually getting, with vsync on you will get stuttering, but it will look worse with lower fps. With vsync off, you dont' get stuttering but you get screen tearing.

You might say its due to framerates not matching refresh rate. But, then how do you explain comparing 40fps @ 60hz to 40fps @ 50hz. the latter looked much worse. Please test for yourself.


----------



## ThePistolShrimp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sinddk*
> 
> A small question, are people happy with their TN panel? Or do you regret not getting IPS??


I've never owned an IPS panel, and I gotta say the colors were washed out, OOB. But adjusting brightness, contrast and colors and lowering gamma does make it look a lot better. (Better than other TN panels). I am happy with the image quality after the adjustment.

The only thing I must say is that I am not seeing "buttery smooth" quality like people were stating. To me, it looks a little bit smoother than my 60hz monitor. (Maybe g-sync isn't really doing much for me compared to my old monitor, since my FPS were always above 60fps before anyways.) I think it really does help if it starts to drop below 60fps.

I've been debating whether I should keep the monitor at this price....I'm still on the fence, but due to the hassle of returning it, I may just be keeping it.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ThePistolShrimp*
> 
> I've never owned an IPS panel, and I gotta say the colors were washed out, OOB. But adjusting brightness, contrast and colors and lowering gamma does make it look a lot better. (Better than other TN panels). I am happy with the image quality after the adjustment.
> 
> The only thing I must say is that I am not seeing "buttery smooth" quality like people were stating. To me, it looks a little bit smoother than my 60hz monitor. (Maybe g-sync isn't really doing much for me compared to my old monitor, since my FPS were always above 60fps before anyways.) I think it really does help if it starts to drop below 60fps.
> 
> I've been debating whether I should keep the monitor at this price....I'm still on the fence, but due to the hassle of returning it, I may just be keeping it.


Your 60 Hz monitor isn't capable of displaying over 60 FPS. What games are you referring to and what frame rates do you get? If you're only getting 70 FPS or so then maybe that's why you don't notice.


----------



## ThePistolShrimp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Your 60 Hz monitor isn't capable of displaying over 60 FPS. What games are you referring to and what frame rates do you get? If you're only getting 70 FPS or so then maybe that's why you don't notice.


Yea, I know I won't be seeing more than 60 FPS on 60hz. I'm merely stating the fact that my card is capable of pushing out more than 60fps. What i'm comparing to is 60 fps on a 60hz monitor vs 120-144fps on this dell. What i'm noticing is actually not dramatically different for me. I can see a difference but its not like seeing color for the first time. I am also simply stating that g-sync will probably benefit people who's card can't push out 60fps more than people who can push out 120fps.

I tested Alan Wake getting 120fps or so and Left4Dead getting like 200+fps

maybe its just my old man eyes not working well anymore


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ThePistolShrimp*
> 
> Yea, I know I won't be seeing more than 60 FPS on 60hz. I'm merely stating the fact that my card is capable of pushing out more than 60fps. What i'm comparing to is 60 fps on a 60hz monitor vs 120-144fps on this dell. What i'm noticing is actually not dramatically different for me. I can see a difference but its not like seeing color for the first time. I am also simply stating that g-sync will probably benefit people who's card can't push out 60fps more than people who can push out 120fps.
> 
> I tested Alan Wake getting 120fps or so and Left4Dead getting like 200+fps
> 
> maybe its just my old man eyes not working well anymore


Your statement on G-SYNC is absolutely correct. Try ULMB at 120 Hz instead, and if you're bothered by tearing turn on V-Sync (triple buffering when applicable).


----------



## spin5000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ThePistolShrimp*
> 
> 50fps at 60hz looking worse than 50fps at 50hz proves that it cuts it in half. Otherwise, if you were really getting 50fps on screen, then it would look exactly the same.
> Yes w/e framerate you are actually getting, with vsync on you will get stuttering, but it will look worse with lower fps. With vsync off, you dont' get stuttering but you get screen tearing.
> 
> You might say its due to framerates not matching refresh rate. But, then how do you explain comparing 40fps @ 60hz to 40fps @ 50hz. the latter looked much worse. Please test for yourself.


I still don't see how that's proof. As you said, when framerates don't match refresh rate it always looks bad. With regards to 40/60 fps/Hz looking better than 40/50 fps/Hz, maybe it's because 40 goes perfectly half into 60 (40 * 1.5 = 60)?


----------



## ThePistolShrimp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spin5000*
> 
> I still don't see how that's proof. As you said, when framerates don't match refresh rate it always looks bad. With regards to 40/60 fps/Hz looking better than 40/50 fps/Hz, maybe it's because 40 goes perfectly half into 60 (40 * 1.5 = 60)?


With all due respect, if you understand how vsync works, you would come to the same conclusion as articles out there. It's not a myth. Google triple buffer too. The 1.5 doesn't make sense.


----------



## lainx

I've recently come across an issue with my monitor... Well i say monitor but i think it's related to G-Sync.
Having G-sync enabled in windows but having a custom setting for a game with G-sync off (and ulmb off) makes the screen flicker from time to time.
I've changed the cable so i could rule out that. I also factory reset the monitor. Can it be related to something else?

Turning off G-Sync in Windows and then running the game works fine. It's a minor annoyance but i am curious what's the cause of it and if it can be remedied.

EDIT:
Maybe i should try clearing out the drivers just in case...

EDIT2:
To clarify, I have G-Sync on as Global Settings, but the game as Fixed Refresh.
Turning off G-Sync under "Set-up G-Sync" fixes the flickering. The flickering doesn't happen all the time, just seemingly random. It almost looks like when you're alt-tabbing from a fullscreen game back to windows and then back again to the game. Could this be related to .icc profiles in any way? I run display cal and color profile keeper if that helps.


----------



## user669

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ThePistolShrimp*
> 
> Yea, I know I won't be seeing more than 60 FPS on 60hz. I'm merely stating the fact that my card is capable of pushing out more than 60fps. What i'm comparing to is 60 fps on a 60hz monitor vs 120-144fps on this dell. What i'm noticing is actually not dramatically different for me. I can see a difference but its not like seeing color for the first time. I am also simply stating that g-sync will probably benefit people who's card can't push out 60fps more than people who can push out 120fps.
> 
> I tested Alan Wake getting 120fps or so and Left4Dead getting like 200+fps
> 
> maybe its just my old man eyes not working well anymore


Either your Monitor runs at 60Hz (game settings) or Gsync runs with just a few fps more than 60. Then, obviously, you won't notice any difference. Try disabling Gsync in Nvidia Controlpanel and then play a game where you get 150+ fps. Make sure gameoptions show 144Hz refresh rate. Push the menu button on your Dell twice and check if mode is "[email protected] Normal Mode".


----------



## emreDZ

Did anyone try to hook up this monitor to a PS4 Pro? I wonder how it would look like since it'll be running on 1080p.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *emreDZ*
> 
> Did anyone try to hook up this monitor to a PS4 Pro? I wonder how it would look like since it'll be running on 1080p.


It would look worse than a 27" 8-bit TN monitor with native 1080p resolution.


----------



## macschwag14

I'm having an issue where the monitor powers on but no image appears on the screen. Has anyone else experienced this and know what may be causing it? I'm wondering if the PCB burned out.


----------



## ThePistolShrimp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *macschwag14*
> 
> I'm having an issue where the monitor powers on but no image appears on the screen. Has anyone else experienced this and know what may be causing it? I'm wondering if the PCB burned out.


Did you try you manually switching the input from the buttons on the monitor? Are you using hdmi or displayport? Was it working on another monitor?


----------



## ThePistolShrimp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *macschwag14*
> 
> I'm having an issue where the monitor powers on but no image appears on the screen. Has anyone else experienced this and know what may be causing it? I'm wondering if the PCB burned out.


Did you try you manually switching the input from the buttons on the monitor? Are you using hdmi or displayport? Was it working on another monitor?


----------



## ThePistolShrimp

Guys, I am having a problem with dual monitor. It appears that when I have a 144hz monitor and a 60hz monitor at the same time, chrome is laggy when dragging the window around the 60hz monitor. If I set both monitors to 60hz, I don't have the problem. I read other people having this issue with 2 different refresh rates, but could not find a solution.

I have tried going into chrome://flags and disabling hardware acceleration but that didn't work. Any one else experiencing this issue?

Thanks


----------



## user669

Are you really sure that chrome is laggy or are you just seeing smooth dragging on 144Hz and choppy one on the 60Hz?

I have the same setup but didn't encounter this problem. However there is a big difference in motion smoothness between those 2 Monitors.


----------



## xxcapo

I need a little advice from you pros. When dell sends a replacement is it brand new or a refurbished one?

I picked one up at bestbuy a week ago and it's fine other than the side butt cheeks. I don't feel like returning it yet, but I may eventually have dell replace it. The warranty is 3 years right?


----------



## Xboxmember1978

That makes no sense, return it now


----------



## jkimrey

Please forgive me for the beginner questions, but I just bought this monitor (revision 4) for my son for Christmas.

We have a relatively good gaming PC with a nVidia 1080 graphics card.

Is there anything I initially should do as far as settings go? I have changed the refresh rate in nVidia control panel to 144Hz. I have also turned on G-Sync (right now in full screen mode; not sure if I should enable it for both full screen and windowed).

Also, when I test out Forza Horizons 3, the default resolution was 3840x2160 even though I believe the max resolution should be 2650x1440? The game also has a setting for vertical synchronization - should I turn this off since Gsync is enabled?

Thanks again for any advice and guidance.


----------



## user669

Lower RGB values to 78-78-78 and brightness to something between 35-50 to get rid of overshoot.
In Nvidia control panel lower gamma to something between 0.9-0.8.
Only activate GSYNC in games where you get at least 75-85Hz. I found everything lower will just make the monitor choppy which is IMHO worse than that little tearing you get with 144Hz + lower fps.

Never ever set response time to fast.

Make sure ingame settings on all your games say [email protected]*144Hz*. A lot of games (for example Battlefield) will initially start up with 60Hz which will limit the monitor to 60Hz.
Press the monitor menu button twice to make sure the mode you are running is correct.

Always disable VSYNC (vertical syncronisation), no matter if GSYNC is running or not. It adds a huge amount of input lag (even too big for non-shooter games).

If you use gysnc make sure you lock the framerate of the game to something lower than 144fps (as far as I can tell 138fps is working in every game). The reason behind this is if the fps exceeds the monitor refresh rate (144Hz) Gsync will turn itself off and you'll get tearing. Some games will even activate Vsync.
Try using ingame-commands/conifg-settings (in battlefield for example gametime.maxvariablefps 138 in user.cfg in root-game-dir) because tools like Nvidia Inspector add input lag even worse than Vsync themselfs.


----------



## rdhrdh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxcapo*
> 
> I need a little advice from you pros. When dell sends a replacement is it brand new or a refurbished one?
> 
> I picked one up at bestbuy a week ago and it's fine other than the side butt cheeks. I don't feel like returning it yet, but I may eventually have dell replace it. The warranty is 3 years right?


They sent me a refurb and I refused it. I purchased my panel and noticed an issue with the HDMI port within 30 days. I didn't pay full price for a refurb and they agreed. Just kick up a fuss if they send a refurb.


----------



## ThePistolShrimp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *user669*
> 
> Are you really sure that chrome is laggy or are you just seeing smooth dragging on 144Hz and choppy one on the 60Hz?
> 
> I have the same setup but didn't encounter this problem. However there is a big difference in motion smoothness between those 2 Monitors.


Yes, there is a consistent 1-2 second delay when i move chrome around in the monitor. Everything in there works fine including video. It only happens when I drag it around. All other browser and applications work normally. When i set my dell to 60hz to match the old monitor, then chrome works fine in the old monitor too. Its definitely a chrome issue.


----------



## xxcapo

So I took your advice and returned mine... twice. 3rd monitor is the best so far, decent uniformity but has a half dead pixel that won't display red. Does black green and blue fine. Ugh


----------



## Falkentyne

Try this without 3d glasses to see if you can get ULMB and Gsync working at the exact same time.

Quote:


> kandor1978 wrote:
> Hi guys,
> 
> I got this also working on a Acer predator z35
> Basically I have it so it goes to ULMB mode when gsync is disabled and at 120hz
> So when I add a fake resolution and let the display do resize and not gpu and add only 120hz option in nvidia driver while gsync was enabled
> It will add new resolution with gsync enabled at 120hz but monitor says its ULMB mode
> 
> Unfortunatley it does flicker alot, but its definitley working if you dont take the flicker into account
> I have the fps display on the monitor and I can see it is changing the fps (hz) while gaming
> 
> Anyway maybe someone could try this on some other monitor and see if it does a better job than mine
> 
> It does not work when I try to add a fake resolution with anything lower than the monitors native res, but if I add even 1 extra pixel on one side it will work
> 
> Hope I was able to explain what I did, but its in nvidia panel and I add a custom resolution that has 1pixel more just and att it as 120hz
> 
> My monitors panel is 2560x1080
> I added 2561x1080
> 
> Best,
> Kandor


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Falkentyne*
> 
> Try this without 3d glasses to see if you can get ULMB and Gsync working at the exact same time.


I want to try this on my XB270HU, just for games that run between 100-120 FPS and so I won't have to rely on V-Sync. But how exactly do I do this part? Is it all through NVIDIA Control Panel?
Quote:


> So when I add a fake resolution and let the display do resize and not gpu and add only 120hz option in nvidia driver


----------



## Falkentyne

Um beats me. I only wrote what he wrote but he said its in the NVCP only.

he wrote this also
Quote:


> Postby kandor1978 » Today, 18:27
> 
> Just as I wrote
> 
> I made a custom resolution when gsync was enabled
> And before doing that make sure 120hz is set to run as ulmb when gsync is disabled
> So now when you add this custom resolution that is higher res than native and select 120hz it gets ulmb and gsync enabled
> I was in native res with 144hz when I added this res
> I tried several times and success each time
> But if I use a res lower than the native res it does not work for some reason
> 
> Best,


----------



## KashunatoR

I've just bought myself 3 of these puppies and I'm happy with everything except colors which are weird and heavy on the eyes. I know that some guys here uploaded some settings that make the colors better, but I can't find them on this multi page forum. Can someone please point those settings out for me?
Thank you!


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Falkentyne*
> 
> Um beats me. I only wrote what he wrote but he said its in the NVCP only.
> 
> he wrote this also


I understand now. Sadly I just get a black screen when creating a larger than native resolution at 120 Hz, so looks like I won't be able to do this. Trying this method with a custom sub-native resolution doesn't work, G-SYNC remains on and ULMB remains off.


----------



## NV43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KashunatoR*
> 
> I've just bought myself 3 of these puppies and I'm happy with everything except colors which are weird and heavy on the eyes. I know that some guys here uploaded some settings that make the colors better, but I can't find them on this multi page forum. Can someone please point those settings out for me?
> Thank you!


You can find a profile and here, as well as an in-depth review going over other settings: TFTCentral


----------



## user669

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KashunatoR*
> 
> I've just bought myself 3 of these puppies and I'm happy with everything except colors which are weird and heavy on the eyes. I know that some guys here uploaded some settings that make the colors better, but I can't find them on this multi page forum. Can someone please point those settings out for me?
> Thank you!


Try setting output dynamic range in Nvidia Control panel to Limited. This may introduce a heavy grayish overlay but will easy your eyes.

http://www.tomshardware.co.uk/answers/id-2625334/nvidia-dynamic-range.html#r15760681
Upper image is Full, lower is Limited. Just look at the dark areas.

Make sure you are using Display port instead of HDMI. However I would rather suggest you to lower brightness on monitor and digital vibrance in Nvidia control panel if you feel like colors are hurting your eyes. Definitely lower RGB on monitor to 78-78-76 to eliminate overshoot too.


----------



## KashunatoR

I didn't like the tft central ICC. I'm using displayport for all monitors. I had the digital vibrance at 70%, I reduced it now at 50%. I lowered the RGB to 78-78-76 but that decreased the brightness quite a bit. I had it on 35%, I think I need 50% now. I've set the dynamic output to Limited. I'll see how it goes now. Thank you!


----------



## hparks

UPDATE 1/4/2017: screen defect gone after couple weeks of use (disappeared around 12/26 i think). dell support was easy to work with, and were planning on sending me a monitor. fortunately the butt cheek pattern went away before they sent me a new monitor.

---

New owner of A04 here:

Can confirm butt cheek pattern on screen remains, unfortunately. I hope my monitor is like FattysGoneWild, where this ugly pattern just goes away after a few days. I'm using a certified DP cable here & NVidia 1080 GTX. The GSync is kind of awesome.

I'll probably give the monitor another week of use and see where to go from there. Fingers crossed that Dell support is as good as many state here.


----------



## xxcapo

I just returned my 3rd monitor. All 3 had booty and ass for days. I got a refund this time.... no thanks dell, I'll stick with my 4 year old 1080p IPS panel that has a smooth and even LCD + backlight. Oh did I mention that it was like 1/3 the price of the dell?


----------



## Mads1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KashunatoR*
> 
> I've just bought myself 3 of these puppies and I'm happy with everything except colors which are weird and heavy on the eyes. I know that some guys here uploaded some settings that make the colors better, but I can't find them on this multi page forum. Can someone please point those settings out for me?
> Thank you!


see post here and here


----------



## FattysGoneWild

I have decided to post my ICC calibration profile on a monthly basis for this monitor. I have Colormunki Display set to remind me every 4 weeks. Factory defaults for the monitor accept for brightness. Which I target for 100cm. Result. 99cm. Close enough. That puts brightness setting at 21. This profile is fresh as of a few minutes ago. My monitor is Rev. A03

I have had a few requests via PM for my profiles. So I figure doing this monthly. It will be easier for people to check it out. Btw. I have had this monitor for a while now. I documented my issue in this thread about the ass cheeks problem. They are still completely gone and never came back.


file storage online

http://www.filedropper.com/dells2716dgd65201612131846


----------



## xxcapo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FattysGoneWild*
> 
> I have decided to post my ICC calibration profile on a monthly basis for this monitor. I have Colormunki Display set to remind me every 4 weeks. Factory defaults for the monitor accept for brightness. Which I target for 100cm. Result. 99cm. Close enough. That puts brightness setting at 21. This profile is fresh as of a few minutes ago. My monitor is Rev. A03
> 
> I have had a few requests via PM for my profiles. So I figure doing this monthly. It will be easier for people to check it out. Btw. I have had this monitor for a while now. I documented my issue in this thread about the ass cheeks problem. They are still completely gone and never came back.
> 
> 
> file storage online
> 
> http://www.filedropper.com/dells2716dgd65201612131846


How long before the ass marks went away?


----------



## Danatiel

Is gamma out of the box any better in versions A03+?
I am considering getting this Dell over Asus PG278QR simply because of the price difference, but reportedly the out of the box settings are better on the Asus (according to this review: http://www.tftcentral.co.uk/reviews/dell_s2716dg.htm). And sure, you can calibrate it, but I heard that in order to get the "good" calibration, you have to also change settings in the nVidia panel and then you get banding issues.


----------



## Leopardi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Danatiel*
> 
> Is gamma out of the box any better in versions A03+?
> I am considering getting this Dell over Asus PG278QR simply because of the price difference, but reportedly the out of the box settings are better on the Asus (according to this review: http://www.tftcentral.co.uk/reviews/dell_s2716dg.htm). And sure, you can calibrate it, but I heard that in order to get the "good" calibration, you have to also change settings in the nVidia panel and then you get banding issues.


Dell is deliberately going for the washed out bright sub-2.0 gamma, so that you can see enemies in shadows better.


----------



## FattysGoneWild

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxcapo*
> 
> How long before the ass marks went away?


Well. I had it boxed up ready to ship back to Dell. But the new one they sent me had a few dead pixels. So on a whim. I don't know what made me do it. I decided to hook up the one going back to Dell with ass cheeks. When I fired it up. I noticed right away they happened to be completely gone. Like it never even existed. They never came back. So I kept it and sent back the new one Dell had sent me with the dead pixels. I found 2-3 if I remember correctly. But I know the week or 2 I had the one with ass cheeks hooked up. They was not going away at all and would remain. I don't know what caused it to correct itself.


----------



## xxcapo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FattysGoneWild*
> 
> Well. I had it boxed up ready to ship back to Dell. But the new one they sent me had a few dead pixels. So on a whim. I don't know what made me do it. I decided to hook up the one going back to Dell with ass cheeks. When I fired it up. I noticed right away they happened to be completely gone. Like it never even existed. They never came back. So I kept it and sent back the new one Dell had sent me with the dead pixels. I found 2-3 if I remember correctly. But I know the week or 2 I had the one with ass cheeks hooked up. They was not going away at all and would remain. I don't know what caused it to correct itself.


I'm not a scientist or anything so I don't know how the screens are made exactly, but to me it looks like a rippling or something that wasn't laying completely flat. If the screen really is liquid... I know you lay it face down into the box, I'm wondering if that flattened something out that may have been messed up? Maybe it was warm when you put it in face down so the liquid spread out evenly? Haha no idea really. The first one I got had no dead pixels but ass cheeks... the next two both had one dead pixel, one with ass cheeks and the other with really dark left and right edges


----------



## cocori002

Hello! have this monitor "low blue light" and "flicker-free"? and comes with displayport cable?

I'm thinking buy this Dell or an Acer xb271HUA and I can't decide!


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cocori002*
> 
> Hello! have this monitor "low blue light" and "flicker-free"? and comes with displayport cable?
> 
> I'm thinking buy this Dell or an Acer xb271HUA and I can't decide!


Yes it's flicker free, unless you turn on ULMB. I don't see a low blue light mode mentioned in any reviews so I'm guessing there's no "mode" for it, but if you just lower the Blue color channel it's the same thing. A true gimmick feature. It does come with a DisplayPort cable.


----------



## cocori002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Yes it's flicker free, unless you turn on ULMB. I don't see a low blue light mode mentioned in any reviews so I'm guessing there's no "mode" for it, but if you just lower the Blue color channel it's the same thing. A true gimmick feature. It does come with a DisplayPort cable.


Thanks! you recommend this dell over the acer predator xb271HUA?

I mentioned the "low blue light" for the eye protection for long sesions with pc, the Acer have Predator EyeProtect.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cocori002*
> 
> Thanks! you recommend this dell over the acer predator xb271HUA?


I'd get the Dell. They seem to be using a better anti-glare coating now (doesn't damage image quality as much), they should have better customer service than Acer and probably a lower chance of defects as well.


----------



## Danatiel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Leopardi*
> 
> Dell is deliberately going for the washed out bright sub-2.0 gamma, so that you can see enemies in shadows better.


More to the point: I heard that those two (Dell and Asus PG278Q/R) use the same panels, so can I calibrate Dell to have *exactly* the same colors as Asus using monitor settings only (not messing with nVidia panel) or not? Because I hear conflicting opinions on this issue: one saying that they are the same and others claiming that Asus has better colors overall.

In other words: are the only difference between these two (panel and color wise) is that they are calibrated differently out of the box?


----------



## user669

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Danatiel*
> 
> Is gamma out of the box any better in versions A03+?
> I am considering getting this Dell over Asus PG278QR simply because of the price difference, but reportedly the out of the box settings are better on the Asus (according to this review: http://www.tftcentral.co.uk/reviews/dell_s2716dg.htm). And sure, you can calibrate it, but I heard that in order to get the "good" calibration, you have to also change settings in the nVidia panel and then you get banding issues.


You get banding when you set gamma in NV control panel lower than 0.9, heavy banding when lower than 0.8. I am running 0.88 and never noticed any banding except on the banding test from lagom.
The colors are awesome out of the box, better than any TN I've had before. If ASUS's QC is anything like it used to than I have to say you should absolutely not buy anything from them with the exception of their mainboards or old tablets.


----------



## Leopardi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Danatiel*
> 
> More to the point: I heard that those two (Dell and Asus PG278Q/R) use the same panels, so can I calibrate Dell to have *exactly* the same colors as Asus using monitor settings only (not messing with nVidia panel) or not? Because I hear conflicting opinions on this issue: one saying that they are the same and others claiming that Asus has better colors overall.
> 
> In other words: are the only difference between these two (panel and color wise) is that they are calibrated differently out of the box?


You can't change the gamma from OSD, they decided to not include a setting for it. And if you go Nvidia panel route with banding, it is not even guaranteed you'll get that banded gamma, if your game decides to ignore custom colors.

Your best bet is going for Asus gamma lottery, I heard they do have 2.2 units, but also some with sub 2.0 gamma.


----------



## PCM2

Bear in mind that the ASUS PG278Q(R) uses the same panel as the OLD revisions of S2716DG, with the medium rather than light matte screen surface.


----------



## Danatiel

Thanks guys. I guess there aren't any good/correct choices for this situation with current screens, ehh.


----------



## xxcapo

Ugh! So my work gave me a $50 gift card and BB was willing to price match it at $450 so I tried a 4th monitor at $399 out of pocket and it's an acceptable screen finally! No dead pixels and no ass cheeks (yet)


----------



## FattysGoneWild

Yeah watch for those cheeks. Mine always appeared with in 24-72 hrs. I went through 6 to finally get a good one with no dead pixels or ass cheeks. Even this one though has some light bleed at the bottom. Not terribly bad. But enough for some to probably return it. Really only noticeable in all dark scene. I truly do wish you the best and hope you got a good one. I have been there and know exactly how you feel. Some people have all the luck and get a good one first shot.


----------



## Omie

Hi everyone,

So my frys has this S2716DGR monitor on sale for $579.99 but it is an A03 version and it is their last one in stock . I hear that the latest version is A04 which reduces pixel inversion and things like that. Should I try to find an A04 version or is the A03 just as good? I'm mainly worried about pixel inversion.


----------



## Xboxmember1978

Pixel inversion is still confirmed for the A04


----------



## cocori002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xboxmember1978*
> 
> Pixel inversion is still confirmed for the A04


All TN panels have "Pixel inversion" or I'm wrong? whatever, the "pixel inversion" it's so bad in this monitor?


----------



## nicha

Decided to come here and rewind my experience with this monitor. I bought three, all A03's, 1st suffered from "ass cheeks", second had a dead pixel (didn't check for ass cheeks), and third one had "ass cheeks" too. So I sent all back. Decided to wait till Black Friday. Then there was Asus PG279Q on sale almost at the same price that I paid for the Dell. I said the heck with it, I'll get one and send it to Asus if there's some QC issues. Long and behold there's none. Of course IPS glow but that is due to how IPS works, just like the color shifting that happens with TN. No dead pixels, dark spots, dust, excessive bleed and better yet NO ASS CHEEKS









Also no need to suffer from "pixel inversion", never really bothered me though


----------



## cocori002

How many videos about the pixel inversion on S2716DG!!!! I think I'll buy another monitor









I thinks this is annoying in normal use like browsing...


----------



## TiezZ BE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cocori002*
> 
> How many videos about the pixel inversion on S2716DG!!!! I think I'll buy another monitor
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thinks this is annoying in normal use like browsing...


Did you just pick some random vid's because there's 'pixel inversion' in the title or description? First vid shows nothing and reviewer in the 2nd says the opposite around 17m40s

plz do some proper research before posting...


----------



## cocori002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TiezZ BE*
> 
> Did you just pick some random vid's because there's 'pixel inversion' in the title or description? First vid shows nothing and reviewer in the 2nd says the opposite around 17m40s
> 
> plz do some proper research before posting...


First the author says:

Colton Williford:
FeelsBadMan it was shot on a phone and you can really hardly see if at the top of some letters. trust me, in person it is extremely noticeable and unusable if it happens. it looks like the entire screen is flashing a white mesh on and off about 3 times a second. I bought mine off Amazon and had another one within 2 days and have had no problems so far.﻿

Colton Williford:
FeelsBadMan look at the whole video and you can kinda see the flashing I was talking about. that is not because of the camera.﻿

The second video it's 13seconds where is the 17 minutes? what are you talking about?


----------



## ToKuten

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cocori002*
> 
> All TN panels have "Pixel inversion" or I'm wrong? whatever, the "pixel inversion" it's so bad in this monitor?


Yes.
it will be fun to see new TN 240hz with pixel inversion








2017 is coming, i prefer to wait 4K 144hz g-sync with less bleeding ....


----------



## TiezZ BE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cocori002*
> 
> ...
> 
> The second video it's 13seconds where is the 17 minutes? what are you talking about?


Srry mixed up with some other review of this monitor that I clicked, my bad


----------



## betterthanhalf

I just pick one up a few days ago. Rev A04. Is this uniformity normal or the "ass cheecks" problem? No dead pixels.


----------



## xxcapo

That looks ok so far, but the ass cheeks usually develop after 48 hours or so


----------



## xxcapo

Does anyone have an ICC profile for a rev 04, or would the popular one here for the rev 03 work fine?


----------



## batmanwcm

I just picked up a used but mint condition S2716DG from Craigslist for $300. I didn't really do much research and just had small heart attack while reading through this thread that the older revisions (A00, A01) had a very strong grainy AG coating. I ran downstairs and checked the monitor and to my relief it was an revision A02.

Anyway, it's a very nice and understated monitor however, I won't be gaming with it as I'm using it in a dual monitor setup. My PG279Q will handle gaming duties.


----------



## Xboxmember1978

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *batmanwcm*
> 
> I just picked up a used but mint condition S2716DG from Craigslist for $300. I didn't really do much research and just had small heart attack while reading through this thread that the older revisions (A00, A01) had a very strong grainy AG coating. I ran downstairs and checked the monitor and to my relief it was an revision A02.
> 
> Anyway, it's a very nice and understated monitor however, I won't be gaming with it as I'm using it in a dual monitor setup. My PG279Q will handle gaming duties.


The A02 also has the heavy AG coating, the A03 started the lighter coating


----------



## batmanwcm

Are you sure? From what I've read and according to the pcmonitors review, revision A02 and above have the lighter AG coating. Can anyone else chime in?

https://pcmonitors.info/reviews/dell-s2716dg/
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xboxmember1978*
> 
> The A02 also has the heavy AG coating, the A03 started the lighter coating


Edit: I just got home and compared the AG coating to my PG279Q and they both look to have the same type of lighter AG coating. Where did you get your info from?


----------



## slava33

A03 Model here!



In my past I had an Asus 1080p 144hz monitor, the colors and the gamma value I could adjust using the Nvidia software.
Together with a Windows color calibration.
G-Sync works in BF1, GTA 5 and all other games I play in CS: GO, I had to limit the fps via console to 128.
No pixel errors and perfect illumination in black.

A few problems I can determine is easy "mashing" at muzzle fire and targets at far distance.


----------



## Xboxmember1978

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *batmanwcm*
> 
> Are you sure? From what I've read and according to the pcmonitors review, revision A02 and above have the lighter AG coating. Can anyone else chime in?
> 
> https://pcmonitors.info/reviews/dell-s2716dg/
> Edit: I just got home and compared the AG coating to my PG279Q and they both look to have the same type of lighter AG coating. Where did you get your info from?


Info from this thread, many posts about it as I have been pretty much following this thread since it started although I do slightly remember members saying it depends on the MFG date too


----------



## batmanwcm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xboxmember1978*
> 
> Info from this thread, many posts about it as I have been pretty much following this thread since it started although I do slightly remember members saying it depends on the MFG date too


I went through this entire thread and the general consensus cooborates the info that pcmonitors stated in their review that revision A00 and A01 have the more aggressive AG coating while the A02+ has the lighter coating. My A02 manufacturer date is Dec. 2015 which is the first month that The A02 panels were manufactured.


----------



## yuyue

Got an used, my first 144hz. A00 from October 2015... Is that really bad?

First impression is... monitor is too big for my use and the washed colors








Anything I need to do for the first use? (color calibration, etc...)


----------



## Shadowarez

Any idea how to make profile keeper work for full screen games? Seems to only use profile in windowed full screen oddly only game that works full screen is WoW 1.12 from most there's a option in there use desktop gamma clicked it profile loaded. Guessing this color sustainer can't work for full screen?


----------



## slava33

@yuyue

Yes, the factory settings are horrible







.

1. - Get the last (2015) Display Driver from the Dell Homepage and the last Nvidia driver
Set your OSD settings, like http://www.tftcentral.co.uk/articles/icc_profiles.htm (Brightnes is your choise, i use 80%







)
2. - Check in the Nvidia resolution settings, should set to [email protected], 32bit, 8bpc, RGB, full.
3. - Go in the Nvidia Settings to the desktop colors and set gamma to 0.77 and the
digital color adjustment to 70.
4. Type dccw in your search bar and follow the steps of the Windows color calibration (just make contrast more dark).


----------



## slava33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shadowarez*
> 
> Any idea how to make profile keeper work for full screen games? Seems to only use profile in windowed full screen oddly only game that works full screen is WoW 1.12 from most there's a option in there use desktop gamma clicked it profile loaded. Guessing this color sustainer can't work for full screen?


tried to change the Nvidia Driver settings?
I dont play WoW but many games i play keep the Nvidia settings.


----------



## Shadowarez

Would changing settings in the video side work GPU scaling what not? Seems any game will only keep settings if it's windowed full screen. Old wow is only one that works full screen cause the option is there to use desktop gamma. That's been removed from leagion. Ark same issue Diablo 3 doom. Basically any game. Has to be put in windowed mode. I have tried using gsync in full screen only.


----------



## yuyue

In source games I had to put "-nogammaramp" in the launch options.


----------



## ferda-mravenec

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shadowarez*
> 
> Any idea how to make profile keeper work for full screen games? Seems to only use profile in windowed full screen oddly only game that works full screen is WoW 1.12 from most there's a option in there use desktop gamma clicked it profile loaded. Guessing this color sustainer can't work for full screen?


And what about this suggestion?
https://forums.geforce.com/default/topic/966561/geforce-drivers/finally-a-fix-for-the-games-changing-the-color-profiles-/


----------



## xxcapo

so can anyone tell me if fattys profile will work on my rev 04?


----------



## 0ldChicken

Hi, I've been LOVING my 2716 since I got it a month or so ago. I adjusted colors with fat's icc profile and it's fantastic! however, I think at the same time, I noticed an issue with Windows Photo Gallery where anything that it displays is much darker than it actually is. Pulling items up the the Photos app or uploading them online shows them as normal. Changing the ICC profile back to default also seems to do nothing. Any ideas? did I mess up some secondary settings in color management? I looked around a bit but I haven't messed with them before and I'm a little hesitant to make it worse









An example of what I'm talking about. Photo Gallery on the right and Photos on the left


edit: funny thing, when I first noticed it, it caused me to delete a bunch of photos of my rig update because I thought they were all garbage









update: I ended up reinstalling Windows 10 since I was due for a clean install anyhow. Problem fixed, although it obviously reset my ICC profiles to default. Going to try using NV options instead


----------



## Danatiel

Hey, after all I went with the Asus PG278QR, no dead pixels, but the screen looks like that:


Some weird brighter, oval shape with some stripes pattern.
This is not noticable much even when watching full black screen, but it is not perfectly smooth (don't think it is the famous ass cheeks issue?)








Is this something that you would consider unacceptable, should I return it? I am not so sure myself. On one hand I am happy that it doesn't have any huge issues, but on the other it is not perfect + it has a very slight blb, but it is fine by my standards.


----------



## Shadowarez

still doin it color profile keeper still sint working right only works in windowed full screen or borederless full screen, ill pop over see if they got any info on sire.im using driver 376.19 one thing iv noticed with this driver it doesnt take 20-30 sec to open the Nvidia Control Panel like it always used to.


----------



## OverdosePC

Hi there!

A newcomer from Spain in the forums. Nice to meet you all.

I want to talk about my new Dell S2716DG. I received it a few days ago. The monitor is really cool but i don't like a few things. First of all, the factory color config sucks, then I used a custom ICC profile from TFT Central and the other one posted here. Prefer the one posted here but it looks a bit brown.

I have a problem. Every time I open a game, the colors change because of the game. For example, Crysis 1 looks very bright, dunno why. Anyone knows why?

I tried several times to change gamma to 0.7 which is my pref on nvidia CP, but when I reset, it goes back to standard windows config. It sucks when you have to always set the nvidia to STANDARD and switch to your OWN configuration. I see that this is a common thing, and nVidia says its not their problem.

Also, why do reviews recommend 22% brightness? I see nothing with that monitor brightness. I use 60-70% and the same contrast. RGB 97-99-96, digital vibrance 0.6 on NVCP

Thanks for your answers and sorry about my english. See you!


----------



## OverdosePC

I realize that I just wanna touch the Gamma on NVCP, but when I reset PC it'll use again the windows general brightness and gamma. It sucks.


----------



## user669

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverdosePC*
> 
> Also, why do reviews recommend 22% brightness? I see nothing with that monitor brightness. I use 60-70% and the same contrast. RGB 97-99-96, digital vibrance 0.6 on NVCP


Does your monitor face the pure intense spanish summer sun or do you work in front of a floodlight battery









Seriously it's pretty illuminated here for european standards and I had to lower brigthness to 35% or otherwise I would need to protect my eyes with sunglasses as the monitor's backlight will burn out my retina.


----------



## OverdosePC

Hahahaha I think it's not my case at all. Maybe I have sight problems or something


----------



## Mad Pistol

Checking in as a new owner. Still playing around with the color settings to try and get it as close as possible to my IPS monitors, but I like it so far.

As for Gsync and 144hz, this thing is amazing!!! I knew it would be better, but the difference in game speed is night and day.


----------



## ironhide138

What are the chances dell shows off a new gaming monitor, or an ips version of this at CES?


----------



## Echo9er

Iv heard the when you change the gamma it can switch back in some games to default settings but stays on desktop, is this still the case?

If it does stay in game then im gonna pull the trigger on this, cant handle the stress of the lottery with a ips panel from asus/acer.

Not unless there is some major improvments to bbl and ips glow to some monitors i havnt heard about in 2017 perhaps?


----------



## Mad Pistol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Echo9er*
> 
> Iv heard the when you change the gamma it can switch back in some games to default settings but stays on desktop, is this still the case?
> 
> If it does stay in game then im gonna pull the trigger on this, cant handle the stress of the lottery with a ips panel from asus/acer.
> 
> Not unless there is some major improvments to bbl and ips glow to some monitors i havnt heard about in 2017 perhaps?


I left my S2716DG @ stock w/ Standard color. What I did do is change the settings in the Nvidia Control Panel under "Adjust desktop color settings". I increased Gamma to 1.00 and upped Digital vibrance to 55%.

Doing these two things made the panel absolutely gorgeous! It's not color accurate compared to my outgoing IPS screen, but it looks really good for a TN panel.

These panels seem to have great QC, something that Dell is known for. Go for it.


----------



## Omie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mad Pistol*
> 
> I left my S2716DG @ stock w/ Standard color. What I did do is change the settings in the Nvidia Control Panel under "Adjust desktop color settings". I increased Gamma to 1.00 and upped Digital vibrance to 55%.
> 
> Doing these two things made the panel absolutely gorgeous! It's not color accurate compared to my outgoing IPS screen, but it looks really good for a TN panel.
> 
> These panels seem to have great QC, something that Dell is known for. Go for it.


Do the settings stick with you in every game you've tried?


----------



## Mad Pistol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Omie*
> 
> Do the settings stick with you in every game you've tried?


Yep. All of them.

The cool part is that the monitor is basically stock, and the color alterations are at the driver level. However, this monitor maintains settings as well, since it only has two inputs.


----------



## Echo9er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mad Pistol*
> 
> Yep. All of them.
> 
> The cool part is that the monitor is basically stock, and the color alterations are at the driver level. However, this monitor maintains settings as well, since it only has two inputs.


So these settings also put the gamma at 2.2 or?


----------



## Mad Pistol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Echo9er*
> 
> So these settings also put the gamma at 2.2 or?


Unfortunately, I cannot find a control for gamma on the monitor itself. You have to do it through your graphics card driver.


----------



## Omie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mad Pistol*
> 
> Unfortunately, I cannot find a control for gamma on the monitor itself. You have to do it through your graphics card driver.


EDIT: Whoops I thought you were replying to me in your last post, sorry I didn't scroll up to see your previous one lol.

Yeah I just meant if the Nvidia Control Panel settings still stick when you launch games. As in the games still use the control panel settings and doesn't revert to default.


----------



## Mad Pistol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Omie*
> 
> Yeah I just meant if the Nvidia Control Panel settings still stick when you launch games. As in the games still use the control panel settings and doesn't revert to default.


Correct. The custom color profile in the Nvidia control panel sticks with games.


----------



## Omie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mad Pistol*
> 
> Correct. The custom color profile in the Nvidia control panel sticks with games.


Just wondering, do you also use a color profile with your monitor? Or do you just change around Nvidia control panel/monitor settings?


----------



## Mad Pistol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Omie*
> 
> Just wondering, do you also use a color profile with your monitor? Or do you just change around Nvidia control panel/monitor settings?


I actually tried to create a custom RGB color profile on the s2716dg using my iPhone 7 as a reference for the RGB colors. My first attempt was met with success, but I neglected the Nvidia control panel, so the blacks were heavily crushed. I ended up scrapping that idea after I realized that this panel cannot get close to the reference IPS display on my iPhone as far as color accuracy is concerned.

So I set the panel back to its "standard" color setting on the monitor and started playing around with the color settings in the Nvidia control panel. What I found is that this panel looks really good if you just increase the gamma a little bit and turn up Digital Vibrance to 55%. Those tweaks made this monitor beautiful, IMO.

All of the monitor color, brightness, and contrast settings are stock.


----------



## Omie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mad Pistol*
> 
> I actually tried to create a custom RGB color profile on the s2716dg using my iPhone 7 as a reference for the RGB colors. My first attempt was met with success, but I neglected the Nvidia control panel, so the blacks were heavily crushed. I ended up scrapping that idea after I realized that this panel cannot get close to the reference IPS display on my iPhone as far as color accuracy is concerned.
> 
> So I set the panel back to its "standard" color setting on the monitor and started playing around with the color settings in the Nvidia control panel. What I found is that this panel looks really good if you just increase the gamma a little bit and turn up Digital Vibrance to 55%. Those tweaks made this monitor beautiful, IMO.
> 
> All of the monitor color, brightness, and contrast settings are stock.


Oh ok thanks. That's good to hear


----------



## Echo9er

So after a bit of digging it seems you need to play in full windowed mode for the gamma not to switch to default in games which is a bit of a shame.
If this wasnt an issue id be buying it right now.


----------



## Omie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Echo9er*
> 
> So after a bit of digging it seems you need to play in full windowed mode for the gamma not to switch to default in games which is a bit of a shame.
> If this wasnt an issue id be buying it right now.


I read that too, but I think it doesn't happen in all games, just a few, although I'm not 100% certain.

I would hate to have to play in forms of windowed modes instead of full screen if this is true. This means that if you ever wanted to play a game in full screen, you would have to play with the out of the box settings which are horrible.

I might actually end up returning the monitor if this is the case because I just got it from BestBuy yesterday and it's still unopened lol.


----------



## Echo9er

Getting so much conflicting info about this gamma switch to default, soome
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Omie*
> 
> I read that too, but I think it doesn't happen in all games, just a few, although I'm not 100% certain.
> 
> I would hate to have to play in forms of windowed modes instead of full screen if this is true. This means that if you ever wanted to play a game in full screen, you would have to play with the out of the box settings which are horrible.
> 
> I might actually end up returning the monitor if this is the case because I just got it from BestBuy yesterday and it's still unopened lol.


Im on a couple forums now trying to clear this up to get a definitive answer, will update when i know more.


----------



## Omie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Echo9er*
> 
> Getting so much conflicting info about this gamma switch to default, soome
> Im on a couple forums now trying to clear this up to get a definitive answer, will update when i know more.


I actually just saw your post on Reddit too lol. I'm also trying to get more answers to this as well, because this really is a deal breaker if it is true.


----------



## Leopardi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Omie*
> 
> I read that too, but I think it doesn't happen in all games, just a few, although I'm not 100% certain.
> 
> I would hate to have to play in forms of windowed modes instead of full screen if this is true. This means that if you ever wanted to play a game in full screen, you would have to play with the out of the box settings which are horrible.
> 
> I might actually end up returning the monitor if this is the case because I just got it from BestBuy yesterday and it's still unopened lol.


There is no trick to make it work, I had to return mine as well. Now I'm banking on the 1440p VA's coming from samsung.


----------



## Echo9er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Leopardi*
> 
> There is no trick to make it work, I had to return mine as well. Now I'm banking on the 1440p VA's coming from samsung.


There free sync no?


----------



## siphon

Hi all, i will be receiving my A03 today. Confused as to what calibration settings I should be using.

It seems like most are using the settings from tftcentral but that one is calibrated referencing an A01. Would it make a difference?

Also, after applying an icc profile, should I be tweaking the nvidia control panel settings such as digital vibrance?


----------



## Echo9er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Omie*
> 
> I actually just saw your post on Reddit too lol. I'm also trying to get more answers to this as well, because this really is a deal breaker if it is true.


So I just got this reply on Reddit

[-]reciprocake 1 point 6 hours ago
Load a custom icc profile from tftcentral. That calibration stays on regardless of what you're doing on your pc

Perhaps this will work?


----------



## Omie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Echo9er*
> 
> So I just got this reply on Reddit
> 
> [-]reciprocake 1 point 6 hours ago
> Load a custom icc profile from tftcentral. That calibration stays on regardless of what you're doing on your pc
> 
> Perhaps this will work?


I hear it's a hit and miss with games. Some games work and some don't.


----------



## mrpurplehawk

Just checking in as a new(ish) owner. Purchased used for $350 local back in August and have been happy ever since. No BLB or dead pixels so I would say a pretty slick deal. Pic of my setup with it


----------



## siphon

Holding back my purchase because of all the pixel.inversion issues i have been reading up.

Does this only happen on fast mode or even on normal?

If it is so bad, would I be better off paying an extra $150 for the xb271hu acer?


----------



## Mad Pistol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *siphon*
> 
> Holding back my purchase because of all the pixel.inversion issues i have been reading up.
> 
> Does this only happen on fast mode or even on normal?
> 
> If it is so bad, would I be better off paying an extra $150 for the xb271hu acer?


The pixel inversion does happen noticeably on the Fast Mode. In normal mode, I haven't noticed it.


----------



## Omie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mad Pistol*
> 
> The pixel inversion does happen noticeably on the Fast Mode. In normal mode, I haven't noticed it.


Hey I forgot to ask, when you say that the Nvidia Control Panels stick with every game you play, are you playing all of these games in pure full screen? Or are you playing them in some form of a windowed mode?


----------



## Mad Pistol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Omie*
> 
> Hey I forgot to ask, when you say that the Nvidia Control Panels stick with every game you play, are you playing all of these games in pure full screen? Or are you playing them in some form of a windowed mode?


I am playing them in pure full screen, not windowed. As far as I can tell, the color settings stick with the game. This includes gamma settings in Nvidia Control Panel.

Are there any games in particular you want me to test?


----------



## Omie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mad Pistol*
> 
> I am playing them in pure full screen, not windowed. As far as I can tell, the color settings stick with the game. This includes gamma settings in Nvidia Control Panel.
> 
> Are there any games in particular you want me to test?


Oh that's good news, because I've been hearing it's a hit and miss with most games. I just bought this monitor on sale and would hate to be forced to play games with the terrible out of box settings on the monitor if I wanted to play games in full screen.

So basically all settings form Nvidia Control Panel stick? Like digital vibrance, brightness, contrast, etc. as well?

I usually play games like Diablo 3, TERA, Blade and Soul, Marvel Heroes 2016, Maplestory, GTA 5, BF1, Watch Dogs 2, League of Legends, and you know, basically all the newly released triple AAA titles.

If you can test maybe 1 or 2 games from that list I would really appreciate it, but of course, if you don't have the time I understand







.

Since none of your games override your Nvidia Control Panel settings while in full screen, I'm also curious to know what games you usually play.

Thanks!


----------



## Omie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Echo9er*
> 
> So I just got this reply on Reddit
> 
> [-]reciprocake 1 point 6 hours ago
> Load a custom icc profile from tftcentral. That calibration stays on regardless of what you're doing on your pc
> 
> Perhaps this will work?


Yeah, it seems some people experience the issue and other's don't. I think it varies from game to game, however, I don't know if a majority of games override settings or if it is a minimal amount of games that do this. I'm also wondering if those who experience the issue more commonly are using ICC color profiles rather than people who simply use Nvidia Control Panel settings.


----------



## Leopardi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Omie*
> 
> Thanks so much! I appreciate those pictures.
> 
> It looks like the Nvidia Control Panel settings do carry over then since it shows both gamma 0.50 and 1.00.


Depends on the game, both ICC profiles and NCP. BF1 accepts them, while Company of Heroes 2 doesn't etc. etc.


----------



## Echo9er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Leopardi*
> 
> Depends on the game, both ICC profiles and NCP. BF1 accepts them, while Company of Heroes 2 doesn't etc. etc.


Someone also mentioned using colour profile keeper and colour sustainer, are you aware of these programmes? Sorry for the rapid fire questions?

http://goebish.free.fr/cpk/

http://www.guru3d.com/files-details/...-download.html


----------



## Leopardi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Echo9er*
> 
> Someone also mentioned using colour profile keeper and colour sustainer, are you aware of these programmes? Sorry for the rapid fire questions?
> 
> http://goebish.free.fr/cpk/
> 
> http://www.guru3d.com/files-details/...-download.html


Yes, tried all those before I sent mine back.


----------



## ferda-mravenec

Guys,
Can anybody confirm/rebut this? I asked here numerous times, but nobody answered yet............. Everybody here is just talking and talking and talking.
https://forums.geforce.com/default/topic/966561/geforce-drivers/finally-a-fix-for-the-games-changing-the-color-profiles-/


----------



## siphon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mad Pistol*
> 
> The pixel inversion does happen noticeably on the Fast Mode. In normal mode, I haven't noticed it.


Then do you have any idea why are there so many complains with regards to pixel inversion?
Are people not using them in normal or are many people noticing pixel inversion even in normal?

Im on the fence deciding between the dell and acer. Its just the dell is so much cheaper.


----------



## ironhide138

I'd wait for CES st this point. A few days away, may get more options


----------



## Mad Pistol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *siphon*
> 
> Then do you have any idea why are there so many complains with regards to pixel inversion?
> Are people not using them in normal or are many people noticing pixel inversion even in normal?
> 
> Im on the fence deciding between the dell and acer. Its just the dell is so much cheaper.


I don't know. I guess it's dependent on the panel you get (???). For me, I do not notice any pixel inversion on normal mode. You can also turn it over to ULMB and that gets rid of it as well. However, I do not like ULMB because it dims the screen and I can see the flickering of the backlight, even @ 120hz.

It's up to you, though. I've had 2 acer monitors, and both have died just outside of warranty. My current Dell U2412H (which I have had for nearly 5 years) is still working perfectly. I prefer dell just due to their tighter quality control standards... and the fact that the Dell monitor is cheaper, is just icing on the cake.


----------



## hparks

so, my monitor worked EXACTLY like FattysGoneWild's post earlier.

it had the stupid "butt cheek" pattern on the screen and I was getting ready to return it, had the order placed and everything. dell support was easy to work with on that front.

but then, after a couple of weeks of use, the butt cheeks disappeared. knock on wood.


----------



## Andrew775

Just got this Dell S2716DGR from Best Buy over the holiday. I noticed on the second day it making a buzzing or a low pitched humming. (Super annoying) looked around. Adjusted the brightness to 82 it made a click noise and stopped buzzing.

Took it back to Best Buy. Got a new one. Didn't buzz the first day. Now it's buzzing and humming.

I love this monitors specs, it looks great on games but this buzzing....... is killing me. Does anyone have a suggestion to fix this?


----------



## Iching

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Andrew775*
> 
> Just got this Dell S2716DGR from Best Buy over the holiday. I noticed on the second day it making a buzzing or a low pitched humming. (Super annoying) looked around. Adjusted the brightness to 82 it made a click noise and stopped buzzing.
> 
> Took it back to Best Buy. Got a new one. Didn't buzz the first day. Now it's buzzing and humming.
> 
> I love this monitors specs, it looks great on games but this buzzing....... is killing me. Does anyone have a suggestion to fix this?


It appears s2716dg has it, it's just most people area ignorant and don't notice it. Once you increase the brighntess then you can bring it now to a desired level right away. I RMAed mine because of that and didn't like AG coating since it was A00. Dell is aware of the issue if you ask for an RMA.

It has a built-in power supply and it seems to be causing the issue.


----------



## Andrew775

Yea I can bring it back to Best Buy for a full refund. It's just soo nice..... well the specs. 1ms response. 144hz. 2k.

I'm sitting now with the brightness set to 83/100. If I can deal with it over the next few days and it doesn't buzz anymore I may keep it. I'm browsing for a comparable 27" monitor in the 500$ price range though now too.

If anyone finds a sweet spot in the settings other than high brightness let me know. I do have an Nvidia card. EVGA 960 SSC so I can edit the brightness and colors in there too. Maybe someone has some settings that keep it from buzzing.

So far all I have is putting the brightness at 83 to keep it from buzzing. My roomate can't hear it though haha... so I'm sure there are some people that can't hear it. But it's definitely there.

Thanks.


----------



## Omie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Andrew775*
> 
> Just got this Dell S2716DGR from Best Buy over the holiday. I noticed on the second day it making a buzzing or a low pitched humming. (Super annoying) looked around. Adjusted the brightness to 82 it made a click noise and stopped buzzing.
> 
> Took it back to Best Buy. Got a new one. Didn't buzz the first day. Now it's buzzing and humming.
> 
> I love this monitors specs, it looks great on games but this buzzing....... is killing me. Does anyone have a suggestion to fix this?


What's the revision and manufacture date on your monitor?


----------



## Andrew775

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Omie*
> 
> What's the revision and manufacture date on your monitor?


Manufactured November 2016
A04 (Last 3 digits of Serial #?)


----------



## Omie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Andrew775*
> 
> Manufactured November 2016
> A04 (Last 3 digits of Serial #?)


I picked up the same one from Best Buy on sale for $499 a few days back. Haven't opened it yet because I'm still waiting on my other pc parts to come in.

I didn't hear about the buzzing issue until now but I'm pretty sure I'll notice it because I'm really picky and sensitive to things like that.

I kind of want to return it, but then again, where else are you going to find a monitor that's 144Hz, Gsync, 1440p, and 1ms, especially for $499. Plus it's not on sale anymore either and back to its regular price of $699 at Best Buy.

Is the buzzing like really loud?


----------



## FattysGoneWild

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hparks*
> 
> so, my monitor worked EXACTLY like FattysGoneWild's post earlier.
> 
> it had the stupid "butt cheek" pattern on the screen and I was getting ready to return it, had the order placed and everything. dell support was easy to work with on that front.
> 
> but then, after a couple of weeks of use, the butt cheeks disappeared. knock on wood.


Once its gone. Pretty sure you can breath relief. It never comes back again. Mine is still gone to this day. The only difference. Mine was packed backed up and ready to be shipped back. But you stuck it out and it just vanished. Which some people suggested could happen. Glad it worked out for you.


----------



## FattysGoneWild

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Andrew775*
> 
> Yea I can bring it back to Best Buy for a full refund. It's just soo nice..... well the specs. 1ms response. 144hz. 2k.
> 
> I'm sitting now with the brightness set to 83/100. If I can deal with it over the next few days and it doesn't buzz anymore I may keep it. I'm browsing for a comparable 27" monitor in the 500$ price range though now too.
> 
> If anyone finds a sweet spot in the settings other than high brightness let me know. I do have an Nvidia card. EVGA 960 SSC so I can edit the brightness and colors in there too. Maybe someone has some settings that keep it from buzzing.
> 
> So far all I have is putting the brightness at 83 to keep it from buzzing. My roomate can't hear it though haha... so I'm sure there are some people that can't hear it. But it's definitely there.
> 
> Thanks.


83 brightness? Holy crap! Talk about burning retinas brightness. Don't settle for the buzzing. Its a manufacturing defect. Common complaint I have read with some people noticing it. Mine does not buzz at all. And my ears are extremely sensitive to that. I would know right away.


----------



## FattysGoneWild

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Iching*
> 
> It appears s2716dg has it, it's just most people area ignorant and don't notice it. Once you increase the brighntess then you can bring it now to a desired level right away. I RMAed mine because of that and didn't like AG coating since it was A00. Dell is aware of the issue if you ask for an RMA.
> 
> It has a built-in power supply and it seems to be causing the issue.


I would not say people in general are ignorant to it. Some people are honestly not sensitive to low frequencies like that and cannot hear it. Others like me are very sensitive to noises like that and could pick up on it in an instant.


----------



## FattysGoneWild

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Andrew775*
> 
> Yea I can bring it back to Best Buy for a full refund. It's just soo nice..... well the specs. 1ms response. 144hz. 2k.
> 
> I'm sitting now with the brightness set to 83/100. If I can deal with it over the next few days and it doesn't buzz anymore I may keep it. I'm browsing for a comparable 27" monitor in the 500$ price range though now too.
> 
> If anyone finds a sweet spot in the settings other than high brightness let me know. I do have an Nvidia card. EVGA 960 SSC so I can edit the brightness and colors in there too. Maybe someone has some settings that keep it from buzzing.
> 
> So far all I have is putting the brightness at 83 to keep it from buzzing. My roomate can't hear it though haha... so I'm sure there are some people that can't hear it. But it's definitely there.
> 
> Thanks.


Specs are great for the money. When I bought mine. I got it for $449 new during a Best Buy sale. That 960 though. Are you going to upgrade? You really need a 1070/1080 to really drive this thing to its max potential.


----------



## FattysGoneWild

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Omie*
> 
> I picked up the same one from Best Buy on sale for $499 a few days back. Haven't opened it yet because I'm still waiting on my other pc parts to come in.
> 
> I didn't hear about the buzzing issue until now but I'm pretty sure I'll notice it because I'm really picky and sensitive to things like that.
> 
> I kind of want to return it, but then again, where else are you going to find a monitor that's 144Hz, Gsync, 1440p, and 1ms, especially for $499. Plus it's not on sale anymore either and back to its regular price of $699 at Best Buy.
> 
> Is the buzzing like really loud?


If you don't want to return it to BB. And you find this problem. Dell will work with you and ship you out a brand new. Just as long as its with in 30 days of purchase. After that. They send refurbs.


----------



## Iching

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FattysGoneWild*
> 
> If you don't want to return it to BB. And you find this problem. Dell will work with you and ship you out a brand new. Just as long as its with in 30 days of purchase. After that. They send refurbs.


They say it's going to be a refurb but it's new as a matter of fact. Dell has the best RMA for displays on the market. They're very strict when it comes to shipping though so make sure there's somebody home to sign it. The package can;t be picked up.


----------



## Iching

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FattysGoneWild*
> 
> I would not say people in general are ignorant to it. Some people are honestly not sensitive to low frequencies like that and cannot hear it. Others like me are very sensitive to noises like that and could pick up on it in an instant.


You might be right but the one I sent back had quite an audible buzz. I would still buy this monitor again in spite of this minor nuisance.


----------



## Andrew775

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Omie*
> 
> I picked up the same one from Best Buy on sale for $499 a few days back. Haven't opened it yet because I'm still waiting on my other pc parts to come in.
> 
> I didn't hear about the buzzing issue until now but I'm pretty sure I'll notice it because I'm really picky and sensitive to things like that.
> 
> I kind of want to return it, but then again, where else are you going to find a monitor that's 144Hz, Gsync, 1440p, and 1ms, especially for $499. Plus it's not on sale anymore either and back to its regular price of $699 at Best Buy.
> 
> Is the buzzing like really loud?


It's like a low humming / buzzing coming from the Power Supply. It's not SUPER loud, but I can hear it because I love silence. I already returned one, then waited a few days. Bought a completely brand new one on the same Best Buy sale for 499$. It started buzzing the next day.

*My current fix*
*Brightness @ 83/100 [Monitor Settings Menu]
Deep Sleep = Disabled [Monitor Settings Menu]
Response Time = Fast [Monitor Settings Menu]
Nvidia Control Panel > Adjust desktop color settings > 2. Choose How color is set >*



With those settings the Buzzing has stopped. Being that this is my Second of this monitor both are A04 manufactured in Nov 2016 I don't think that it is a defect. I read earlier in this thread about someone that got 3 buzzing monitors in a row. There is actually a lot of information about it if you search "DELL S2716DG buzz" in Google.

So Omie you may not even notice it. But after you calibrate and adjust a few things you may be pumping enough power through the power supply that it won't cause the noise. That's where I think it's coming from. But again, if you have Nvidia just adjust the brightness on your card. Let me know what works for you, and/or if you come up with something else.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FattysGoneWild*
> 
> Specs are great for the money. When I bought mine. I got it for $449 new during a Best Buy sale. That 960 though. Are you going to upgrade? You really need a 1070/1080 to really drive this thing to its max potential.


It's Super super clocked so it isn't terrrrible but yea I'm going to upgrade it sometime. Just waiting for a good 1080 price drop and doing some research.

All in all --- It's an AWESOME monitor. Like Omie said 144Hz, Gsync, 1440p, and 1ms you can't beat the price.... that's why I'm doing everything I can to calibrate it so that the buzzing stops. If any of you guys have stopped the buzzing with a certain configuration; Post it!! Would like to see more data.


----------



## FattysGoneWild

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Andrew775*
> 
> It's like a low humming / buzzing coming from the Power Supply. It's not SUPER loud, but I can hear it because I love silence. I already returned one, then waited a few days. Bought a completely brand new one on the same Best Buy sale for 499$. It started buzzing the next day.
> 
> My current fix = Brightness @ 83/100
> Nvidia Control Panel > Adjust desktop color settings > 2. Choose How color is set >
> 
> 
> 
> With those settings the Buzzing has stopped. Being that this is my Second of this monitor both are A04 manufactured in Nov 2016 I don't think that it is a defect. I read earlier in this thread about someone that got 3 buzzing monitors in a row. There is actually a lot of information about it if you search "DELL S2716DG buzz" in Google.
> 
> So Omie you may not even notice it. But after you calibrate and adjust a few things you may be pumping enough power through the power supply that it won't cause the noise. That's where I think it's coming from. But again, if you have Nvidia just adjust the brightness on your card. Let me know what works for you, and/or if you come up with something else.
> It's Super super clocked so it isn't terrrrible but yea I'm going to upgrade it sometime. Just waiting for a good 1080 price drop and doing some research.
> 
> All in all --- It's an AWESOME monitor. Like Omie said 144Hz, Gsync, 1440p, and 1ms you can't beat the price.... that's why I'm doing everything I can to calibrate it so that the buzzing stops. If any of you guys have stopped the buzzing with a certain configuration; Post it!! Would like to see more data.


It is absolutely 110% a manufacturing defect. I went through 6 of these monitors brand new. Documented in this very thread. I know the common defects for this monitor that people complain about. You got 2 duds in a row. Its no surprise at all. I have mine calibrated for 100cm brightness which puts it at 21%. Zero buzzing.

Cranking up the brightness to some absurd amount to hide the defect is not acceptable. But maybe to you it is and can settle for that. Not me. These monitors are not cheap.


----------



## Andrew775

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FattysGoneWild*
> 
> It is absolutely 110% a manufacturing defect. I went through 6 of these monitors brand new. Documented in this very thread. I know the common defects for this monitor that people complain about. You got 2 duds in a row. Its no surprise at all. I have mine calibrated for 100cm brightness which puts it at 21%. Zero buzzing.
> 
> Cranking up the brightness to some absurd amount to hide the defect is not acceptable. But maybe to you it is and can settle for that. Not me. These monitors are not cheap.


Ugh so you're saying 6 of yours were defective?


----------



## FattysGoneWild

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Andrew775*
> 
> Ugh so you're saying 6 of yours were defective?


5 where. Search in the thread and you will read my documentation about it. This 6th one was the "one" to keep. Even then. This one has some minor blb lower bottom right. But no dead pixels, ass cheeks, or buzzing. So it was a keeper for me.


----------



## Andrew775

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FattysGoneWild*
> 
> 5 where. Search in the thread and you will read my documentation about it. This 6th one was the "one" to keep.


That's nuts lol. But the monitor is soooo nice.


----------



## FattysGoneWild

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Andrew775*
> 
> That's nuts lol. But the monitor is soooo nice.


I take it back and need to correct my other post. This is the one that had ass cheeks. But they went away after it was boxed back up and ready to be sent back. On a whim. I plugged it back in and they was gone. Because the one Dell sent me which was another brand new replacement. It had dead pixels.


----------



## Andrew775

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FattysGoneWild*
> 
> 5 where. Search in the thread and you will read my documentation about it. This 6th one was the "one" to keep. Even then. This one has some minor blb lower bottom right. But no dead pixels, ass cheeks, or buzzing. So it was a keeper for me.


I saw your post on the EVGA forums too. I figured it was your custom ICC profile/configuration that prevented it from buzz.


----------



## FattysGoneWild

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Andrew775*
> 
> I saw your post on the EVGA forums too. I figured it was your custom ICC profile/configuration that prevented it from buzz.


Nope. I never mentioned once this one having a buzzing problem. Since it does not. Even with my ICC profile. It sucks to read about people having this issue. Thinking its normal and they should have to settle for it.

Someone else I talked to on the EVGA forums had this buzzing issue. I think he got 2 brand new ones in a row if I remember correctly.


----------



## Omie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FattysGoneWild*
> 
> It is absolutely 110% a manufacturing defect. I went through 6 of these monitors brand new. Documented in this very thread. I know the common defects for this monitor that people complain about. You got 2 duds in a row. Its no surprise at all. I have mine calibrated for 100cm brightness which puts it at 21%. Zero buzzing.
> 
> Cranking up the brightness to some absurd amount to hide the defect is not acceptable. But maybe to you it is and can settle for that. Not me. These monitors are not cheap.


That's interesting. Well I'm going to hurry up and order the rest of my pc parts.

I got till Jan.15 to return it at Best Buy so I'm going to try and build my PC before then and test the monitor for dead pixels/buzzing noise.


----------



## user669

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Andrew775*
> 
> *Brightness @ 83/100 [Monitor Settings Menu]
> Response Time = Fast [Monitor Settings Menu]*


I have no words...
Guess you actively ignore overshoot (is that even possible on 'fast' !?) and wear sunglasses while using it.


----------



## Andrew775

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *user669*
> 
> I have no words...
> Guess you actively ignore overshoot (is that even possible on 'fast' !?) and wear sunglasses while using it.


I have version A04 of the monitor. Default brightness is 75 on this version. Mine is set to 83. Then I went in Nvidia control panel and lowered the brightness on my card. Effectively producing default brightness, and no buzzing.

I will dance with a chicken on my head if that stops the buzzing. If you have any configuration settings that stop the buzz, or suggestions feel free to provide them.


----------



## user669

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Andrew775*
> 
> I have version A04 of the monitor. Default brightness is 75 on this version. Mine is set to 83. Then I went in Nvidia control panel and lowered the brightness on my card. Effectively producing default brightness, and no buzzing.
> 
> I will dance with a chicken on my head if that stops the buzzing. If you have any configuration settings that stop the buzz, or suggestions feel free to provide them.


I got an A04 too and can't hear any buzzing, not even when I put my ear on top of the screen.

If the power supply starts buzzing because it's overloaded, then I guess you could try to reduce the monitors power demand to eliminate the sound. Lower brightness and set response time to 'normal'. Nobody uses 'fast' as it introduces massive overshoot and acts no propose.

Maybe it's your wall socket which provides unstable AC. Try a different room which is handled by a different fuse.


----------



## cocori002

Can anyone tell me if this is a issue of the screen or what?






If I change resolution or 144Hz to 120Hz the screen shows perfectly!

Thanks!


----------



## Mad Pistol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cocori002*
> 
> Can anyone tell me if this is a issue of the screen or what?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!


You could do a driver sweeper to completely remove the video driver and see if that helps.

But upon initial blush, it's probably a defective screen.


----------



## cocori002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mad Pistol*
> 
> You could do a driver sweeper to completely remove the video driver and see if that helps.
> 
> But upon initial blush, it's probably a defective screen.


Defective pffffffffffffffffffffffffffffff









If I change resolution or 144Hz to 120Hz the screen shows perfectly!.

Thanks for reply!


----------



## Andrew775

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cocori002*
> 
> Defective pffffffffffffffffffffffffffffff
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If I change resolution or 144Hz to 120Hz the screen shows perfectly!.
> 
> Thanks for replay!


It's EverQuest that you have installed!!! Just kidding. You hyped for Pantheon? Your Monitor should have 3 year manufacturers warranty. Consider getting in contact with Dell.
I'm not sure if they ship you a new one first, and then you send yours. I'm assuming that's how it works.


----------



## Iching

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cocori002*
> 
> Can anyone tell me if this is a issue of the screen or what?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If I change resolution or 144Hz to 120Hz the screen shows perfectly!
> 
> Thanks!


It might be a g-sync or high refresh rate issue. I would try a different DP cable. It's the same with PG279Q. Asus is doing the firmware update for free. I'm surprised to see it on your Dell. I would request RMA with Dell if you're really concerned, they will cross-ship the monitor. If you don't like the replacement you can always send it back.

https://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?83838-PG279Q-Bottom-row-of-pixels-is-appearing-on-top-of-screen


__
https://www.reddit.com/r/43nvau/asus_rog_pg279q_potential_issues_happening_to/


----------



## cocori002

If I change 144hz to 120hz and again to 144hz the problem fixed or if a change the resolution to another resolution fixed too and no, I have an AOC AG271QG! but have the same as you can see in the video, I reinstall nvidia drivers with clean install option I hope that fix the issue







.

Thanks for replys!

PD: the video doesn't mine!


----------



## FattysGoneWild

Something is certainly up. GTX 1080 and have always left mine on 144Hz. No issues.


----------



## Mad Pistol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brandonb21*
> 
> is this for an A03 or A04 revision?


I have an A04 with a manufacture date of November 2016. That being said, revision should have nothing to do with an Nvidia Driver setting.


----------



## brandonb21

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mad Pistol*
> 
> I have an A04 with a manufacture date of November 2016. That being said, revision should have nothing to do with an Nvidia Driver setting.


im going to try these on my a03. mines washed out and the games i play dont seem to accept color profiles


----------



## ferda-mravenec

Guys, have you checked my posts providing a link which describes a method how to set the NCP to prevent games from ignoring color settings?
I bet you have not...


----------



## obsidian009

Hi All,

My Dell order for S2716DG is finally arriving tomorrow after being on backorder since before Christmas. I've read some of this thread, but not all 350+ pages... When I get my panel tomorrow, any recommendations on issues to check for (besides obvious stuff like dead pixels)... ?

Also, what is the best ICC color profile settings to use for the latest panel revision (guessing I'll be getting A04) ? The one at TFT central was for the A01 revision I think...


----------



## Ysbzqu6572

I own A01 model manufactured in November 2015 and I do not have any problems, I am curious what is the difference between A04 and A01 ?


----------



## obsidian009

Can someone confirm that a Displayport cable is included in the box from Dell?

Thanks


----------



## NBH2016

Yes it is included in the box.


----------



## 0ldChicken

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *obsidian009*
> 
> Can someone confirm that a Displayport cable is included in the box from Dell?
> 
> Thanks


Yes a 6' DP cable







I needed more like 8' to make it neat


----------



## DH-Null

Hi guys, I don't know if this has been addressed and I'll slowly look through it. But I recently purchased this monitor and it's amazing for the most part. The colours are super vibrant for the brighter areas.
The problem lies when I'm viewing darker gradients.

This is an example: https://forums.nexusmods.com/index.php?/topic/520366-graphical-issue/

When on the menu screen on skyrim, that's exactly what my smoke effect looks like.
On the link, their issue was a mod error, mine is most likely monitor.

Another obvious example:




Starting at around 1 minute, the dark blue gradients are really pixelated and chunky. I've also noticed some posterisation on videos in areas with little lighting.

Is this normal? Is there a way to fix it?

Thanks


----------



## Leopardi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DH-Null*
> 
> Hi guys, I don't know if this has been addressed and I'll slowly look through it. But I recently purchased this monitor and it's amazing for the most part. The colours are super vibrant for the brighter areas.
> The problem lies when I'm viewing darker gradients.
> 
> This is an example: https://forums.nexusmods.com/index.php?/topic/520366-graphical-issue/
> 
> When on the menu screen on skyrim, that's exactly what my smoke effect looks like.
> On the link, their issue was a mod error, mine is most likely monitor.
> 
> Another obvious example:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Starting at around 1 minute, the dark blue gradients are really pixelated and chunky. I've also noticed some posterisation on videos in areas with little lighting.
> 
> Is this normal? Is there a way to fix it?
> 
> Thanks


It's normal, this monitor just isn't suited for any darker content because of the gamma. You can try fiddling with color profiles or NCP, but many games won't accept them.


----------



## DH-Null

It's rather bad though. Here are some images taken with my phone.

15967078_1287519391270790_1455154951_o.jpg 128k .jpg file


15967269_1287519437937452_1707389365_o.jpg 168k .jpg file


15943366_1287519477937448_1252830188_o.jpg 147k .jpg file


The blocks aren't reflections or anything on the screen, they're what it's displaying...


----------



## Ysbzqu6572

I believe you need to lower your gamma either via icc profile or nvidia control panel.


----------



## DH-Null

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *H4wk*
> 
> I believe you need to lower your gamma either via icc profile or nvidia control panel.


Tried that too. Do you guys have the same monitor too? Could you do me a favour and watch this video on full screen:






Skip to around 20s and check out the mountains on the bottom half of the screen.

Do the dark gradients appear smooth to you? Or is it chunky and pixelly?

The rest of the video is has phenomenal quality, as it is well lit. It's just that dark mountain part that's super pixelated.

Btw thanks for the replies


----------



## obsidian009

Mine is out for delivery so I'll get it later this evening and check some of those videos and see if I get the same issue.

All these posts of issues are scaring me now!


----------



## Ysbzqu6572

Yeah having same "artifacts" but these are completely normal for any TN panel. You'd need to switch to more expensive IPS panel if you were to avoid them.
It's not an issue but lack of colors as TN does not have same amount as IPS


----------



## overmongrel

Hi all, VERY sorry if this already has been discussed but... it's a 300+ page thread!

I'm doing the usual day 1 setup with the Nvidia control panel desktop color settings. I installed the "good" icc file, made some color tweaks, but one thing is maddening - whenever I slide Nvidia's OR Window's Gamma sliders in the calibration setup, *the monitor just compensates to set it back where it wants*. So if I grab the slider and push it all to midnight black, the monitor says "nope" and just gets brighter. If I make it washed-out bright, it dials it back down. It doesn't touch the application SLIDER, it just DOES it like some sort of overlay. There's no monitor hardware setting I can seem to find, it's making me batty. I can post a video if needed. What am I missing? Thanks

The worst part of this really, is when I play a game it screws with my contrast. I noticed right away in Witcher 3 (and other games), where on my old monitor black was REALLY black, but on this it's just dark grey. And I can watch it happen after the game closes, a second later Windows' interface elements snap from dark grey back to black again.


----------



## Mad Pistol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *overmongrel*
> 
> Hi all, VERY sorry if this already has been discussed but... it's a 300+ page thread!
> 
> I'm doing the usual day 1 setup with the Nvidia control panel desktop color settings. I installed the "good" icc file, made some color tweaks, but one thing is maddening - whenever I slide Nvidia's OR Window's Gamma sliders in the calibration setup, *the monitor just compensates to set it back where it wants*. So if I grab the slider and push it all to midnight black, the monitor says "nope" and just gets brighter. If I make it washed-out bright, it dials it back down. It doesn't touch the application SLIDER, it just DOES it like some sort of overlay. There's no monitor hardware setting I can seem to find, it's making me batty. I can post a video if needed. What am I missing? Thanks
> 
> The worst part of this really, is when I play a game it screws with my contrast. I noticed right away in Witcher 3 (and other games), where on my old monitor black was REALLY black, but on this it's just dark grey. And I can watch it happen after the game closes, a second later Windows' interface elements snap from dark grey back to black again.


I checked out the "good" ICC profile, and I didn't like it.

I recommend removing the ICC profile and using the "standard" preset on your monitor along with these settings in the Nvidia Control Panel.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DH-Null*
> 
> Tried that too. Do you guys have the same monitor too? Could you do me a favour and watch this video on full screen:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skip to around 20s and check out the mountains on the bottom half of the screen.
> 
> Do the dark gradients appear smooth to you? Or is it chunky and pixelly?
> 
> The rest of the video is has phenomenal quality, as it is well lit. It's just that dark mountain part that's super pixelated.
> 
> Btw thanks for the replies


Unfortunately, this is the downfall of a TN panel. dark colors can get blocky due to the "limited" color gamut. An IPS screen has much better color reproduction and is not prone to these artifacts.

Of course, the downfall of IPS panels is that they don't refresh as fast AND they're a lot more expensive. I consider the Dell S2716DG a decent compromise between the two (A lightning fast TN panel with decent color reproduction.)


----------



## overmongrel

But does that have anything to to with the monitor overriding the gamma?


----------



## Mad Pistol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *overmongrel*
> 
> But does that have anything to to with the monitor overriding the gamma?


From what I have heard, an ICC profile can override the gamma.


----------



## DH-Null

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mad Pistol*
> 
> I checked out the "good" ICC profile, and I didn't like it.
> 
> I recommend removing the ICC profile and using the "standard" preset on your monitor along with these settings in the Nvidia Control Panel.
> 
> 
> Unfortunately, this is the downfall of a TN panel. dark colors can get blocky due to the "limited" color gamut. An IPS screen has much better color reproduction and is not prone to these artifacts.
> 
> Of course, the downfall of IPS panels is that they don't refresh as fast AND they're a lot more expensive. I consider the Dell S2716DG a decent compromise between the two (A lightning fast TN panel with decent color reproduction.)


Hmmm I see, are the refresh rates rather obvious? For gaming I play both single player games (witcher 3, fallout 4 etc) as well as LoL or CS or overwatch. I think I may need an IPS panel for my work though. It includes a lot of photoshopping, rendering etc. From what I read it's the difference between 1 and 4 MILLI seconds. doesn't sound like much, but just not sure if the delay is really bad.


----------



## FattysGoneWild

Monthly calibration ICC profile release time. Fresh as of a few minutes ago.

Hardware Revision A03
100cm @21 brightness
D65
Factory defaults other then brightness @21
Calibration tool Colormunki Display

http://www.filedropper.com/dells2716dgd65201701102319

I calibrate for 100cm instead of 120cm. This is a very bright panel and even at 120cm. It was to bright. 100cm works great for 24/7 use. If you decide to mess with Nvidia CP after installing this ICC profile. I suggest not installing it at all then. It throws the whole profile off.


----------



## user669

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DH-Null*
> 
> Hmmm I see, are the refresh rates rather obvious? For gaming I play both single player games (witcher 3, fallout 4 etc) as well as LoL or CS or overwatch. I think I may need an IPS panel for my work though. It includes a lot of photoshopping, rendering etc. From what I read it's the difference between 1 and 4 MILLI seconds. doesn't sound like much, but just not sure if the delay is really bad.


Refresh rate is 144Hz, you can get 144Hz IPS panels too but the response time is a lot slower. You'll get color smearing and blur on edges on an IPS if you play a fast-paced game, especially first-person shooters like CS or Battlefield. I had to stop playing CSGO after about 30 minutes on my friends Acer Predator XB271HU because I started to get motion/blur-sick from the eye-strain and this is supposed to be the fastest IPS-panel currently available (it costs 800€ compared to 550€ for the Dell). He doesn't notice any color smearing because he only plays slow games like LoL and Dota. Anyone with sensitive/trained eyes however will notice it even in slower games.


----------



## ferda-mravenec

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *user669*
> 
> Refresh rate is 144Hz, you can get 144Hz IPS panels too but the response time is a lot lower. ...


You mean higher


----------



## user669

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ferda-mravenec*
> 
> You mean higher


was missing an 's', thanks for pointing it out


----------



## theciscokid

Hello folks,

Quick question, this may be a bit subjective, but I'd appreciate some feedback. I just snagged the S2716DG AO3 a few weeks back. So far it's been great, however I've started to notice some backlight bleed (glow) along the bottom edge of the monitor. The lower the brightness is set, the less I see. Even at 26 brightness, I'm seeing a little less than a 1cm ban across the bottom, in some cases, less.

I've been playing some darker games and have started to notice it more. Is this a common issue with this monitor? From those who have the monitor, will it get worse? I guess I'm just debating if it's time to send it back for a replacement or move on to another monitor.

Thanks!


----------



## DH-Null

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *user669*
> 
> Refresh rate is 144Hz, you can get 144Hz IPS panels too but the response time is a lot slower. You'll get color smearing and blur on edges on an IPS if you play a fast-paced game, especially first-person shooters like CS or Battlefield. I had to stop playing CSGO after about 30 minutes on my friends Acer Predator XB271HU because I started to get motion/blur-sick from the eye-strain and this is supposed to be the fastest IPS-panel currently available (it costs 800€ compared to 550€ for the Dell). He doesn't notice any color smearing because he only plays slow games like LoL and Dota. Anyone with sensitive/trained eyes however will notice it even in slower games.


sorry i meant is the response time very noticable? as in if i play cs or battlefield on an ips monitor, would i get annoyed by the delay? And is the motion blur super annoying too? or do you reckon it's something you can get used to?

not really sure what you mean by fast or slow games. Do you mean games where scenes change quickly? eg even for assassins creed, if i move quickly it would blur?

Thanks for the replies


----------



## DH-Null

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theciscokid*
> 
> Hello folks,
> 
> Quick question, this may be a bit subjective, but I'd appreciate some feedback. I just snagged the S2716DG AO3 a few weeks back. So far it's been great, however I've started to notice some backlight bleed (glow) along the bottom edge of the monitor. The lower the brightness is set, the less I see. Even at 26 brightness, I'm seeing a little less than a 1cm ban across the bottom, in some cases, less.
> 
> I've been playing some darker games and have started to notice it more. Is this a common issue with this monitor? From those who have the monitor, will it get worse? I guess I'm just debating if it's time to send it back for a replacement or move on to another monitor.
> 
> Thanks!


My issue is the fact that when it's showing dark gradients, it's very pixelated. and apparently dark colours seem to be a bit crappy on this monitor. I don't think backlight bleed is supposed to happen though. If you're happy with the colours I'd say get a replacement, otherwise get another monitor xD.


----------



## theciscokid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DH-Null*
> 
> My issue is the fact that when it's showing dark gradients, it's very pixelated. and apparently dark colours seem to be a bit crappy on this monitor. I don't think backlight bleed is supposed to happen though. If you're happy with the colours I'd say get a replacement, otherwise get another monitor xD.


Yeah, I'm just not sure. I've already returned a Dell U27 for really bad IPS. Just not sure if it's common. I guess I may be able to get use to it, but when spending this type of money, my expectations are high.


----------



## DH-Null

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theciscokid*
> 
> Yeah, I'm just not sure. I've already returned a Dell U27 for really bad IPS. Just not sure if it's common. I guess I may be able to get use to it, but when spending this type of money, my expectations are high.


Really bad ips? what was the problem there? I'm returning my s2716dg for a better one, probs gonna be ips xD
Your problem is just on this monitor right? Other monitors don't have this problem? I mean, if you like the colours, and it's just that backlit thing going on, then just replace it.


----------



## theciscokid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DH-Null*
> 
> Really bad ips? what was the problem there? I'm returning my s2716dg for a better one, probs gonna be ips xD
> Your problem is just on this monitor right? Other monitors don't have this problem? I mean, if you like the colours, and it's just that backlit thing going on, then just replace it.


I returned a Dell U2715H for bad IPS glow. Was coming in from all corners, just unlucky.

I like this monitor, the colors are actually nice, but the glow from the bottom is pretty noticeable in dark settings. For example, I'm playing The Forest right now and at night, I can see a significant band across the bottom. I just wasn't sure if othershave experienced the same. In all other settings (daytime etc), the band isn't visible.


----------



## user669

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DH-Null*
> 
> sorry i meant is the response time very noticable? as in if i play cs or battlefield on an ips monitor, would i get annoyed by the delay? And is the motion blur super annoying too? or do you reckon it's something you can get used to?
> 
> not really sure what you mean by fast or slow games. Do you mean games where scenes change quickly? eg even for assassins creed, if i move quickly it would blur?
> 
> Thanks for the replies


Response time difference is noticable with color smearing / motion blur. I could not play CS on a gaming IPS (4ms response time) for longer than 30 minutes because I get headaches from it due to strained eyes. I can't stand the color smearing one bit, it's more than annyoing. It's like low-rate PWM: you will never get used to it if you are sensitive for it in the first place.

fast games: scenes, movement is fast: first person shooters, Witcher 3 if you turn camera a lil bit faster, etc.


----------



## JakkFrosted

I just bought a rev 4 from Best Buy; non sale price, but they matched Dell's site, which was 599 at the time. Everything about this monitor is perfect except for one glaringly-obvious flaw/defect: blacks and dark gradients look like total garbage. I can't believe that there is an issue like this in a monitor in this price range. I've tried all kinds of settings and various icc profiles along with different refresh rates. Output color depth is 8 bcp, desktop color depth is 32 bit. Below is a pic of this issue at its worst. Usually I see bunch of large flashing blocks. I just came off a cheap 1080 Acer that didn't have this issue. Also recently returned an LG 27UD68P-B because the IPS glow was too strong but it did not have an issue like this.

Can anyone in this thread tell me they _*don't*_ see this and that perhaps I just have a defective unit?

This video, and skip to the 7:30 mark.


----------



## Ysbzqu6572

Definitely RMA this with Dell, they will send you replacement and pick your current unit.


----------



## Omie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JakkFrosted*
> 
> I just bought a rev 4 from Best Buy; non sale price, but they matched Dell's site, which was 599 at the time. Everything about this monitor is perfect except for one glaringly-obvious flaw/defect: blacks and dark gradients look like total garbage. I can't believe that there is an issue like this in a monitor in this price range. I've tried all kinds of settings and various icc profiles along with different refresh rates. Output color depth is 8 bcp, desktop color depth is 32 bit. Below is a pic of this issue at its worst. Usually I see bunch of large flashing blocks. I just came off a cheap 1080 Acer that didn't have this issue. Also recently returned an LG 27UD68P-B because the IPS glow was too strong but it did not have an issue like this.
> 
> Can anyone in this thread tell me they _*don't*_ see this and that perhaps I just have a defective unit?
> 
> This video, and skip to the 7:30 mark.


God that looks absolutely terrible. I seriously hope that this isn't the norm with these monitors. I'm building my PC today and I'm finally going to be opening my S2716DG which I also bought from Best Buy.

This is unacceptable. If we're spending this kind of money, monitors shouldn't have problems like this, EVER. Excuse my language but seriously, the fk is wrong with some of these companies, it seems that they can't make products worth a dam. It's either you buy this or get into an IPS lottery with Acer and Asus's IPS monitors which are like a whopping $800. These companies need to step it up, what a load of ****. Stop making defective products and fix your god dam QC issues. It's really unbelievable that we as customers have to deal with all of these issues considering the amount of money we spend. UNACCEPTABLE!


----------



## Mad Pistol

Again, the colors on dark scenes are a byproduct of the monitor being a TN panel. All TN panels display these sorts of artifacts to some degree. An IPS panel is the solution, but the drawback is slower pixel response time (more blurring) and a higher price.

This is a monitor designed for gaming above all else. I bought mine for $500, and coming from a couple IPS monitors before hand, the pros (fluid, lag free gameplay) of this monitor outweigh the cons by a mile!


----------



## Omie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mad Pistol*
> 
> Again, the colors on dark scenes are a byproduct of the monitor being a TN panel. All TN panels display these sorts of artifacts to some degree. An IPS panel is the solution, but the drawback is slower pixel response time (more blurring) and a higher price.
> 
> This is a monitor designed for gaming above all else. I bought mine for $500, and coming from a couple IPS monitors before hand, the pros (fluid, lag free gameplay) of this monitor outweigh the cons by a mile!


So with a TN panel, you basically can't play any dark games or games with dark areas or you will see terrible artifacts?


----------



## Ysbzqu6572

Games are perfectly fine (at least for me), its movies/video that causes them as far I can see.


----------



## Leopardi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Omie*
> 
> So with a TN panel, you basically can't play any dark games or games with dark areas or you will see terrible artifacts?


You can, not just with Dell's S2417DG and this one, as dark content looks horrible with the sub 2.0 gamma.


----------



## Omie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Leopardi*
> 
> You can, not just with Dell's S2417DG and this one, as dark content looks horrible with the sub 2.0 gamma.


Can NCP or an ICC profile which calibrates the gamma to 2.1 fix that?


----------



## Leopardi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Omie*
> 
> Can NCP or an ICC profile which calibrates the gamma to 2.1 fix that?


Some games only, not all.


----------



## Omie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Leopardi*
> 
> Some games only, not all.


Well I have until the 15th to return it. I guess I'll try it and if I don't like it I'm returning it. Unbelievable that this monitor is priced at $699 and has problems like these. What a bunch of morons at Dell. Can't even set it to 2.1 gamma lol.


----------



## theciscokid

I've decided to try IPS again, gonna skip Gsync for now and go for color depth, inky blacks and better gamma. This is a great monitor, but just not for me. The weird glowing band across the bottom is really bugging me. It seems to be getting worse too







.


----------



## Leopardi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theciscokid*
> 
> I've decided to try IPS again, gonna skip Gsync for now and go for color depth, inky blacks and better gamma. This is a great monitor, but just not for me. The weird glowing band across the bottom is really bugging me. It seems to be getting worse too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


If you want contrast depth and blacks, VA is for you not IPS.


----------



## Biggu

Does anyone know where to find these for $499 again? I want to pick up three of them for my racing sim setup.


----------



## Volkswagen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Biggu*
> 
> Does anyone know where to find these for $499 again? I want to pick up three of them for my racing sim setup.


Sent you a PM


----------



## Mad Pistol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JakkFrosted*
> 
> I just bought a rev 4 from Best Buy; non sale price, but they matched Dell's site, which was 599 at the time. Everything about this monitor is perfect except for one glaringly-obvious flaw/defect: blacks and dark gradients look like total garbage. I can't believe that there is an issue like this in a monitor in this price range. I've tried all kinds of settings and various icc profiles along with different refresh rates. Output color depth is 8 bcp, desktop color depth is 32 bit. Below is a pic of this issue at its worst. Usually I see bunch of large flashing blocks. I just came off a cheap 1080 Acer that didn't have this issue. Also recently returned an LG 27UD68P-B because the IPS glow was too strong but it did not have an issue like this.
> 
> Can anyone in this thread tell me they _*don't*_ see this and that perhaps I just have a defective unit?
> 
> This video, and skip to the 7:30 mark.


Yea, that is not normal. Take it back to best buy and request another one.


----------



## Omie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Leopardi*
> 
> You can, not just with Dell's S2417DG and this one, as dark content looks horrible with the sub 2.0 gamma.


Do you know if similar monitors like the Asus PG278q also has sub 2.1 gamma? Or is it just the Dell?


----------



## 0ldChicken

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JakkFrosted*
> 
> I just bought a rev 4 from Best Buy; non sale price, but they matched Dell's site, which was 599 at the time. Everything about this monitor is perfect except for one glaringly-obvious flaw/defect: blacks and dark gradients look like total garbage. I can't believe that there is an issue like this in a monitor in this price range. I've tried all kinds of settings and various icc profiles along with different refresh rates. Output color depth is 8 bcp, desktop color depth is 32 bit. Below is a pic of this issue at its worst. Usually I see bunch of large flashing blocks. I just came off a cheap 1080 Acer that didn't have this issue. Also recently returned an LG 27UD68P-B because the IPS glow was too strong but it did not have an issue like this.
> 
> Can anyone in this thread tell me they _*don't*_ see this and that perhaps I just have a defective unit?
> 
> This video, and skip to the 7:30 mark.


Definitely not normal. I do get some "splotches" on the blacks as the mountains are trying to fade into light, but I expect that with a tn. Those horizontal lines are atrocious


----------



## Leopardi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Omie*
> 
> Do you know if similar monitors like the Asus PG278q also has sub 2.1 gamma? Or is it just the Dell?


PG278Q also had reports of the bad gamma, it's a lottery. I've been eyeballing the AOC AG241QX because I like the idea of 1440p in 24", basically same as S2417DG but with correct gamma https://pcmonitors.info/reviews/aoc-ag241qx/


----------



## 113802

Just picked up a Rev 04 made in October. It still buzzes at default settings with 75/75 I had to raise the brightness to 80 for it to stop buzzing. Wasn't aware of this issue until I plugged it in. Will be returning it tomorrow.


----------



## DH-Null

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Leopardi*
> 
> If you want contrast depth and blacks, VA is for you not IPS.


What are the difference between VA and IPS?


----------



## Leopardi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DH-Null*
> 
> What are the difference between VA and IPS?


VA = Deeper blacks, better contrast, no IPS glow.


----------



## DH-Null

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Leopardi*
> 
> VA = Deeper blacks, better contrast, no IPS glow.


So it's better orrrr?


----------



## Leopardi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DH-Null*
> 
> So it's better orrrr?


Pretty much yeah.


----------



## bnc1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jackbrennan2008*
> 
> Really happy with the monitor. My U2711 does have better color, but that's to be expected. The smoothness of 144Hz with G-Sync just blew me away to be honest. I wasn't expecting it to be so smooth. Definitely easier on the eye compared to my old U2711.
> 
> After calibration with an i1 Display Pro.
> 
> Brightness = 28%
> Contrast = 75%
> 
> Color Mode: Custom Color
> R = 98%
> G = 100%
> B = 95%
> 
> DellS2716DG_20161128_1.zip 11k .zip file
> 
> 
> Achieved:
> 2.2 Gamma
> 120 cd/m2 Luminance
> 6560K (ish). Was very close to 6500K


Just enabled these settings on my A04 Dell S2716DG Windows 10 system. Excellent work !


----------



## ToKuten

Enjoy pixel inversion with s2716dg








If you don t know what i mean, google it, you will understand quickly the issue with this TN monitor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theciscokid*
> 
> Hello folks,
> 
> Quick question, this may be a bit subjective, but I'd appreciate some feedback. I just snagged the S2716DG AO3 a few weeks back. So far it's been great, however I've started to notice some backlight bleed (glow) along the bottom edge of the monitor. The lower the brightness is set, the less I see. Even at 26 brightness, I'm seeing a little less than a 1cm ban across the bottom, in some cases, less.
> 
> I've been playing some darker games and have started to notice it more. Is this a common issue with this monitor? From those who have the monitor, will it get worse? I guess I'm just debating if it's time to send it back for a replacement or move on to another monitor.
> 
> Thanks!


I bought 2 of them and they want back to the store because of this issue and dead pixels.
You can check on this thread, i am not alone to get this blue color bleeding near the LED power. (it s bleed not glow since the light come from the led power button)
And it s very annoying the saving mode with this monitor. (WHITE LED Blinking on a black room)


----------



## Mad Pistol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ToKuten*
> 
> Enjoy pixel inversion with s2716dg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you don t know what i mean, google it, you will understand quickly the issue with this TN monitor


I've noticed pixel inversion when the fast response mode is enabled. In normal response mode, I don't see it.


----------



## user669

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ToKuten*
> 
> Enjoy pixel inversion with s2716dg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you don t know what i mean, google it, you will understand quickly the issue with this TN monitor
> I bought 2 of them and they want back to the store because of this issue and dead pixels.


Maybe it's the older revisions (A03 and lower) but I did not notice any pixel inversion on 'normal' mode. My old samsung had it pretty bad so I know exactly what to look for. Overshoot on normal mode can be removed via lowering RGB values so for a gaming monitor this Dell is pretty much perfect except for gamma.

If you somehow need to do color-critical work then you shouldn't buy a TN-gaming panel in the first place...


----------



## ToKuten

As you said, it s a gaming monitor and pixel inversion happen during fast movement in game. All monitor dell s2716dg HAS this issue.
The pixel inversion is due to the panel, this won't be corrected.
Color/Gamma issues can be better with AG type. But you can't avoid color Banding when you try to get a good gamma with icc profile.

Here a picture i took about the LED power button bleeding on monitor:


And color banding issue


----------



## user669

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ToKuten*
> 
> As you said, it s a gaming monitor and pixel inversion happen during fast movement in game. All monitor dell s2716dg HAS this issue.
> The pixel inversion is due to the panel, this won't be corrected.


Again I can not see any pixel inversion, not even in SWBF which is the example to show pixel inversion on pcmonitors' review

The banding is an issue when you set gamma too low/high in NVIDIA control panel. If you let it on default values there is almost no banding, at least not any worse than on other TN-panels.


----------



## Mad Pistol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *user669*
> 
> Again I can not see any pixel inversion, not even in SWBF which is the example to show pixel inversion on pcmonitors' review
> 
> The banding is an issue when you set gamma too low/high in NVIDIA control panel. If you let it on default values there is almost no banding, at least not any worse than on other TN-panels.


^^This


----------



## Derpinheimer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *user669*
> 
> Again I can not see any pixel inversion, not even in SWBF which is the example to show pixel inversion on pcmonitors' review
> 
> The banding is an issue when you set gamma too low/high in NVIDIA control panel. If you let it on default values there is almost no banding, at least not any worse than on other TN-panels.


To be fair the gamma is so off on this monitor that you kinda need to adjust it


----------



## JakkFrosted

I'd like to report back and say thanks to those who replied to my concern. It's awesome to have real people chime timely on an issue with a product. It's also awesome to have a thread dedicated to a single product. I exchanged this monitor and got a poorer replacement. This one has uneven "shading" (idk what else to call it) across the screen along with one stuck pixel (won't come unstuck with methods) near the center of the screen. In light of what's coming out very soon, I've decided to order another LG 4k that I previously returned. It will suit my desires until those new monitors hit the market. I was very close to buying a Predator or ROG 4k with Gsync, but with what's coming out very soon, I think I just need a holdover until what's far better than my current budget Acer 1080 TN monitor comes out.


----------



## HarleQuinn

Hi everyone,

I have had my S2716dg since early November and I have never truly been happy with the whites on this monitor.

I have a triple monitor setup and have a 27" Dell IPS in the middle and a S2716dg either side (long story) and the whites just look awful compared to the IPS, very noticeable with triple monitor wallpapers or moving windowed programs between monitors.

I don't really know too much about ICC profiles (I have tried a few though) and I do find anything below 70% brightness too dull but this maybe cause my whites are out. Both are A03 monitors.

What would you all kindly recommend a I do?


----------



## grayjay1

I was hoping someone might be able to help me here. I have a GIGABYTE G1 980ti in a MSI Gaming Z170A GAMING M7 motherboard. I purchased a new S2716DG from Dell. Now when I try to play any game. The game will eventually crash saying that the display driver stopped working. I updated my motherboard to the latest bios version 1.H. I installed the latest drivers including the intel chipset hotfix. I completely uninstalled all Nvidia drivers, and update. Then did a fresh install of drivers. Lowered to 100hz-144HZ in all places, disconnected and reconnected the display port. I'm still getting this error everytime I try to game. I had no previous issues playing any of these games when my setup was hooked up to my old ASUS 60hz monitor. Any help is appreciated!


----------



## vhxonline

Finally got this (Ordered in November, DELL took forever) and got revision A04 and so far it seems great except one annoying issue. A buzz noise coming from if you go below factory defaults. Unfortunately this batch is doing it at factory defaults, and when you turn the monitor off and on, the buzz will come back until you play with the settings (raise it then lower it). What a let down, I will keep it for another week or so to see how the buzzing improves, but so far this might be a deal breaker.


----------



## Noxle

I have just gotten this monitor a few weeks ago. Love all about it but one ting. I think its what people here are calling pixel inversion that is my issue. I see lines or get a checkerboard feeling when rapid movement from light to dark to light again. Screen shakes ingame and scrolling websites with pictures are special bad I think.

I took a picture with my phone and want to ask here. Is the pixel inversion on my monitor special bad or is it normal? I chose the green ground target circle in WOW because I could recreate the effect every time. Also I took a picture of WOW on my old 60hz Samsung tn monitor for comparison.



Edit: Its a A03 from August


----------



## Omie

Hi everyone!

So I finally got my pc built and my monitor set up.

I don't experience the buzzing noise when my brightness or anything else is lowered.

But I do experience these sort of blocky huge pixels, (I'm assuming their called gradients?) when things fade in/out or in dark areas.

Is this normal?

I took a video of it if you wanna take a look: http://sendvid.com/4fv7oyy1


----------



## Mad Pistol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Omie*
> 
> Hi everyone!
> 
> So I finally got my pc built and my monitor set up.
> 
> I don't experience the buzzing noise when my brightness or anything else is lowered.
> 
> But I do experience these sort of blocky huge pixels, (I'm assuming their called gradients?) when things fade in/out or in dark areas.
> 
> Is this normal?
> 
> I took a video of it if you wanna take a look: http://sendvid.com/4fv7oyy1


The gradients you are seeing are normal. Because this is a TN panel, the color range is limited compared to an IPS or VA panel, but the trade off is lightning fast response.


----------



## CallsignVega

Best Buy has this monitor for $499 I've noticed. Pretty good price!


----------



## zomgzzz

Hey all, I received my S2716DG last week and I love the monitor except that I find the colour is underwhelming unless you adjust gamma which causes horrible banding. I spoke with Dell and they seem to have me convinced that the S2417DG has better gamma. I don't mind exchanging this monitor for the smaller one but I was wondering if anyone could confirm that? All the posts I've seen for the S2417DG still comment about how you need to adjust the gamma - is it just not as bad or exactly the same?


----------



## ToKuten

With Dell S2716DG I had the same issue, you are not alone. I used many icc profiles from the thread, all of them didn t resolv colour banding.


----------



## zomgzzz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ToKuten*
> 
> With Dell S2716DG I had the same issue, you are not alone. I used many icc profiles from the thread, all of them didn t resolv colour banding.


Yep, I knew it would be bad but I didn't expect it to look worse than my old monitor out of the box... that's why I'd like to find out if the S2417DG is any different since I love the monitor for everything else


----------



## Omie

Is it normal that whenever I press the power button on the S2716DG that my computer makes like the connect/disconnect sound as if a USB is plugged in/out?

I usually turn the monitor off while the computer is downloading a big file or something, and when I press the power button to turn the monitor off or back on again, my computer makes that "USB connected/disconnected" sound.


----------



## HarleQuinn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarleQuinn*
> 
> Hi everyone,
> 
> I have had my S2716dg since early November and I have never truly been happy with the whites on this monitor.
> 
> I have a triple monitor setup and have a 27" Dell IPS in the middle and a S2716dg either side (long story) and the whites just look awful compared to the IPS, very noticeable with triple monitor wallpapers or moving windowed programs between monitors.
> 
> I don't really know too much about ICC profiles (I have tried a few though) and I do find anything below 70% brightness too dull but this maybe cause my whites are out. Both are A03 monitors.
> 
> What would you all kindly recommend a I do?


Hi everyone, did anyone have any advice on this please?


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarleQuinn*
> 
> Hi everyone, did anyone have any advice on this please?


Due to TN viewing angle limitations, the S2716DG should only be used with you front and center. On the sides it'll suffer, the whites and everything else.


----------



## HarleQuinn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Due to TN viewing angle limitations, the S2716DG should only be used with you front and center. On the sides it'll suffer, the whites and everything else.


I understand that, however even when I sit front and center to these the whites still look poor. Is this just a TN thing and no matter what I do the IPS will always have nicer whites?


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarleQuinn*
> 
> I understand that, however even when I sit front and center to these the whites still look poor. Is this just a TN thing and no matter what I do the IPS will always have nicer whites?


I'm sure they could be improved with a colorimeter, but yes IPS monitors will typically have better whites and gamma out of the box.


----------



## KUbeastmode

SO DISAPPOINTED. I was really liking this monitor over the Asus PG279Q I tried first.

I have had this monitor 4 days and today it is refusing to recognize any input. The OSD menu also fails to come up 90% of the time because the only button that appears to work is the power button. When the OSD does want to pop up all I see are tons of vertical scan lines and then the monitor goes back to dark. I guess i'll try another of the same model. Even if this was outside of the 30 - day return period I have a MC protection plan if anything was to happen like this but still.....4 days out of the box is not a good sign.


----------



## Derpinheimer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DH-Null*
> 
> So it's better orrrr?


Disadvantages are:

Worse viewing angles
Worse color reproduction
Worse pixel response times

Generally, IPS is considered superior to VA.


----------



## PerfectTekniq

Is this still a contender right now? At $500 i'm looking at purchasing one very soon.

I'm trying to find a decent monitor sold in stores. I don't want to deal with shipping back and forth.
My local BestBuy has them in stock, so if there's any QC issues I would just return if needed.

This would be my first monitor above 24", 1080, 60hz,


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derpinheimer*
> 
> Disadvantages are:
> 
> Worse viewing angles
> Worse color reproduction
> Worse pixel response times
> 
> Generally, IPS is considered superior to VA.


IPS being considered superior is less common nowadays, because people are becoming slightly more aware. The viewing angle difference is negligible as a monitor since you're always in front of it (unless using triple monitor setup, then it becomes a contest of VA's contrast loss vs IPS glow), color reproduction is awfully vague and I wonder if you actually had anything specific in mind when typing that. Color space isn't better on either panel type, and color accuracy seems potentially the same on both considering the values people get after calibration.

Response time is the only advantage of note, but the fee is not worth it for immersive gaming. IPS glow, blacks being blatantly grey, and the more washed out image of a mere 1000:1 contrast are terrible things to live with. Anyone who cares about graphics should prefer VA.

Not to mention a proper blur reduction implementation can neglect the response time difference; the 27" Samsung CFG70 (which is VA) has the best motion clarity of any LCD monitor it seems, due to its superior blur reduction implementation. The downside to this being the fact that you need to maintain 100 FPS or more to make good use of it.


----------



## Derpinheimer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> IPS being considered superior is less common nowadays, because people are becoming slightly more aware. The viewing angle difference is negligible as a monitor since you're always in front of it (unless using triple monitor setup, then it becomes a contest of VA's contrast loss vs IPS glow), color reproduction is awfully vague and I wonder if you actually had anything specific in mind when typing that. Color space isn't better on either panel type, and color accuracy seems potentially the same on both considering the values people get after calibration.
> 
> Response time is the only advantage of note, but the fee is not worth it for immersive gaming. IPS glow, blacks being blatantly grey, and the more washed out image of a mere 1000:1 contrast are terrible things to live with. Anyone who cares about graphics should prefer VA.
> 
> Not to mention a proper blur reduction implementation can neglect the response time difference; the 27" Samsung CFG70 (which is VA) has the best motion clarity of any LCD monitor it seems, due to its superior blur reduction implementation. The downside to this being the fact that you need to maintain 100 FPS or more to make good use of it.


For graphics VA is better for sure, but for gaming? IPS is only just now becoming good for gaming. VA still isnt quite there...

There is a review of the 24" variant of that monitor here: https://pcmonitors.info/reviews/samsung-c24fg70/
and it seems clear your statement isnt quite true. It's good, but not better than many others. Any G-sync monitor has ULMB which is at the least competitive with Samsung's implementation.

A proper blur reduction system cannot negate response time differences. That doesnt make sense; you end up with.. well, what's pictured in that review. It's basically overshoot or ghosting, just strobed.

Oh and my mention of colors really just meant that from the reviews I've seen, IPS have better accuracy uncalibrated. I don't think using someone else's calibration profile makes sense since all monitors are different, so stock is important unless you have tools to do it properly.


----------



## Raji8

So how does this particular monitor being a TN compare to IPS panels as far as color reproduction etc?

I'm going to be getting 2 new monitors pretty soon and these look appealing, however them being TN has given me some concern.


----------



## Leopardi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raji8*
> 
> So how does this particular monitor being a TN compare to IPS panels as far as color reproduction etc?
> 
> I'm going to be getting 2 new monitors pretty soon and these look appealing, however them being TN has given me some concern.


Steer away from this monitor if color reproduction means anything for you. The gamma is around 1.9.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derpinheimer*
> 
> For graphics VA is better for sure, but for gaming? IPS is only just now becoming good for gaming. VA still isnt quite there...
> 
> There is a review of the 24" variant of that monitor here: https://pcmonitors.info/reviews/samsung-c24fg70/
> and it seems clear your statement isnt quite true. It's good, but not better than many others. Any G-sync monitor has ULMB which is at the least competitive with Samsung's implementation.
> 
> A proper blur reduction system cannot negate response time differences. That doesnt make sense; you end up with.. well, what's pictured in that review. It's basically overshoot or ghosting, just strobed.
> 
> Oh and my mention of colors really just meant that from the reviews I've seen, IPS have better accuracy uncalibrated. I don't think using someone else's calibration profile makes sense since all monitors are different, so stock is important unless you have tools to do it properly.


The 27" version of the CFG70 is said to not have those same overshoot issues. That is why I specified it. Also, the Eizo Foris FG2421 I had (VA) had better motion clarity than my Acer Predator XB270HU overall, especially at 60 Hz.

For some reason you automatically define "good for gaming" as response times. It's important, but not the only factor and not even close. If you're talking purely about competitive gaming where graphics quality and immersion aren't a factor, then one should buy a TN monitor. If one primarily plays immersive/atmospheric games, then VA is the only real choice for monitors. IPS falls into a void in the middle where there is really no place for it.

Overshoot is the result of overly aggressive overdrive. Blur reduction can at least partially negate response time as long as the response times are not awful, since if response times aren't awful (slower than refresh interval) then you don't get any nasty ghosting to begin with. Sample and hold is responsible for pretty much all the motion blur we see on a monitor, and blur reduction removes that.

Otherwise, as far as response times go, VA has pretty much matched IPS at 60 Hz and they don't usually have abnormally bad overshoot like the 24" CFG70. I really want to see a review of the 27" CFG70. Some of the monitors on similar panels (without the quantum dot/125% sRGB) have response times not too far off 144 Hz IPS (*like this one* which has an acceptable amount of overshoot).

I mentioned calibration for the apples to apples aspect. Out of the box, the CFG70 slaughters all IPS gaming monitors in color accuracy, and decent modern TVs (all VA) do the same. Even modern "media" oriented VA monitors (32" 1440p, e.g. BenQ BL3200PT) are no worse than any IPS gaming monitor in this regard. That's just blatant misinformation on your part, as is the whole "good for gaming" thing.


----------



## JakkFrosted

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> [...]
> Not to mention a proper blur reduction implementation can neglect the response time difference; the 27" Samsung CFG70 (which is VA) has the best motion clarity of any LCD monitor it seems, due to its superior blur reduction implementation. The downside to this being the fact that you need to maintain 100 FPS or more to make good use of it.


That Samsung seems like the perfect monitor for someone who wants great colors but also the performance of a gaming monitor. Samsung quality, too. But, like all else, it has one major drawback: it's only 1080. 1080 over 27 inches is rather gross. My affinity for pixel density, I believe, has stemmed from using Galaxy phones and tablets. The more I used those the worse my monitor was starting to look. 1080 over 24 inches isn't bad, though I find 27 inches to be the sweet spot for a desktop monitor, and for that size I think 1440 is the lowest resolution I'd accept. It would be sweet it they made a 1440 version in 27 inches, but I'm guessing that would have a higher response time, as I see their 1440 32 inch variants have 4ms. I don't know why the higher res comes with slower response times. I also hate how they skip 27 1440 and go straight to 32 inches 1440. That's just too big; at some point a big monitor stops being awesome.


----------



## Derpinheimer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> The 27" version of the CFG70 is said to not have those same overshoot issues. That is why I specified it. Also, the Eizo Foris FG2421 I had (VA) had better motion clarity than my Acer Predator XB270HU overall, especially at 60 Hz.
> 
> For some reason you automatically define "good for gaming" as response times. It's important, but not the only factor and not even close. If you're talking purely about competitive gaming where graphics quality and immersion aren't a factor, then one should buy a TN monitor. If one primarily plays immersive/atmospheric games, then VA is the only real choice for monitors. IPS falls into a void in the middle where there is really no place for it.
> 
> Overshoot is the result of overly aggressive overdrive. Blur reduction can at least partially negate response time as long as the response times are not awful, since if response times aren't awful (slower than refresh interval) then you don't get any nasty ghosting to begin with. Sample and hold is responsible for pretty much all the motion blur we see on a monitor, and blur reduction removes that.
> 
> Otherwise, as far as response times go, VA has pretty much matched IPS at 60 Hz and they don't usually have abnormally bad overshoot like the 24" CFG70. I really want to see a review of the 27" CFG70. Some of the monitors on similar panels (without the quantum dot/125% sRGB) have response times not too far off 144 Hz IPS (*like this one* which has an acceptable amount of overshoot).
> 
> I mentioned calibration for the apples to apples aspect. Out of the box, the CFG70 slaughters all IPS gaming monitors in color accuracy, and decent modern TVs (all VA) do the same. Even modern "media" oriented VA monitors (32" 1440p, e.g. BenQ BL3200PT) are no worse than any IPS gaming monitor in this regard. That's just blatant misinformation on your part, as is the whole "good for gaming" thing.


If the 27" variant doesn't have overshoot, that'd be impressive. But in the images from the pcmonitors review, there is quite a lot of strobe/overshoot (but not much more than the XB271HU w/ ULMB enabled). I can't find any quality reviews for the 27" variant (also I don't know how it could be functionally superior?)

You're right though; I was really only considering competitive FPS gaming but for pretty much anything else? This (the VA Samsung) monitor is almost definitely the better choice - especially without overshoot.

I still disagree that IPS is somehow inferior, though. Yeah, it's not as good as TN at getting the best motion clarity.. but without ULMB, the S2716DG and XB271HU are damn close to each other. In some ways, the XB271HU is better. With ULMB, the S2716DG is better thanks to less overshoot from being a TN panel. And really, TN panels are pretty bad once you get 24"+ even viewed straight on, so IPS fixes that. If you could afford a VA and TN panel, then yes, that's the best choice. But if you can't, there is IPS.


----------



## Leopardi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derpinheimer*
> 
> If the 27" variant doesn't have overshoot, that'd be impressive. But in the images from the pcmonitors review, there is quite a lot of strobe/overshoot (but not much more than the XB271HU w/ ULMB enabled). I can't find any quality reviews for the 27" variant (also I don't know how it could be functionally superior?)
> 
> You're right though; I was really only considering competitive FPS gaming but for pretty much anything else? This (the VA Samsung) monitor is almost definitely the better choice - especially without overshoot.
> 
> I still disagree that IPS is somehow inferior, though. Yeah, it's not as good as TN at getting the best motion clarity.. but without ULMB, the S2716DG and XB271HU are damn close to each other. In some ways, the XB271HU is better. With ULMB, the S2716DG is better thanks to less overshoot from being a TN panel. And really, TN panels are pretty bad once you get 24"+ even viewed straight on, so IPS fixes that. If you could afford a VA and TN panel, then yes, that's the best choice. But if you can't, there is IPS.


The 27" Acer G-sync variant Z271 doesn't have overshoot at least. http://www.tftcentral.co.uk/reviews/acer_predator_z271.htm


----------



## Derpinheimer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Leopardi*
> 
> The 27" Acer G-sync variant Z271 doesn't have overshoot at least. http://www.tftcentral.co.uk/reviews/acer_predator_z271.htm


Never saw that monitor before, looks pretty good. In the least biased way though, the ghosting does look a lot worse on it compared to the S2716DG or the PG279Q however..

EDIT: Well, the VA panel has a 6.6ms response time average and 15.3 max versus the AHVA with 5.0 average and 6.5 max, so that explains it

EDIT2: There's also overshoot visible on the 2nd and 3rd trails http://www.tftcentral.co.uk/images/pixperan/acer_predator_z271.jpg

For lazy people:
Versus the Dell: http://www.tftcentral.co.uk/images/pixperan/dell_s2716dg.jpg
And the Asus: http://www.tftcentral.co.uk/images/pixperan/asus_rog_swift_pg279q.jpg


----------



## PerfectTekniq

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PerfectTekniq*
> 
> Is this still a contender right now? At $500 i'm looking at purchasing one very soon.
> 
> I'm trying to find a decent monitor sold in stores. I don't want to deal with shipping back and forth.
> My local BestBuy has them in stock, so if there's any QC issues I would just return if needed.
> 
> This would be my first monitor above 24", 1080, 60hz,


^^^^ Anyone?
I'd prefer to bump up to a 27" since I'll also be using it for work and the bit of extra screen is nice.


----------



## gene-z

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarleQuinn*
> 
> I understand that, however even when I sit front and center to these the whites still look poor. Is this just a TN thing and no matter what I do the IPS will always have nicer whites?


Set custom color profile and set R G to 93 and B to 100. See if that helps. Should suck some of the yellow out and make the whites more white.


----------



## PerfectTekniq

My post is on the bottom of 363. Figured people missed it, so I reposted and now it's on 364.







My luck sucks.
Anyone have any insight on my previous questions?


----------



## Mad Pistol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PerfectTekniq*
> 
> ^^^^ Anyone?
> I'd prefer to bump up to a 27" since I'll also be using it for work and the bit of extra screen is nice.


It's a great monitor for $500. However, go into this with some things in mind.

1. If absolute color reproduction is at the top of your list, this monitor (being a TN panel) will not be able to fulfill that item.
2. If you set it to "fast response" mode, it will have pixel inversion. For normal response, I cannot tell it exists.

As far as being a 144hz 1440P monitor for gaming, though, this thing is rock solid. It is super fast and has a very smooth picture response. If you play first person shooters, this monitor is incredible!

Compared to my previous 60hz monitor, it is a night and day difference. However, my last panel was a H-IPS display, so it was VERY vivid. This monitor does not measure up on color accuracy, but I'm ok with that since I don't use it for photo/video editing.

I recommend the Dell s2716dg for sure.


----------



## PerfectTekniq

Thank you.

I've never used anything outside of TN. So since a 144hz Gsync IPS is out of my price range. I'm glad I've never seen them in person.

As I'm extremely new to anything outside of a standard 60hz $100 bargain monitor. Could you explain the fast vs normal mode? Or, better yet, is there anything to gain with fast mode?


----------



## Mad Pistol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PerfectTekniq*
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> I've never used anything outside of TN. So since a 144hz Gsync IPS is out of my price range. I'm glad I've never seen them in person.
> 
> As I'm extremely new to anything outside of a standard 60hz $100 bargain monitor. Could you explain the fast vs normal mode? Or, better yet, is there anything to gain with fast mode?


Fast mode makes the pixels update slightly quicker. Honestly, I think normal is plenty fast for gaming.


----------



## PerfectTekniq

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mad Pistol*
> 
> Fast mode makes the pixels update slightly quicker. Honestly, I think normal is plenty fast for gaming.


Thank you. Hopefully I can find a A04.


----------



## Leopardi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mad Pistol*
> 
> As far as being a 144hz 1440P monitor for gaming, though, this thing is rock solid. It is super fast and has a very smooth picture response. If you play first person shooters, this monitor is incredible!
> 
> This monitor does not measure up on color accuracy, but I'm ok with that since I don't use it for photo/video editing.
> 
> I recommend the Dell s2716dg for sure.


I can't say it's rock solid for even gaming, because the gamma is that bad, it destroys enjoyment in any game that has some form of darkness in it. Because of that the picture looks bad compared even to my 2006 LG TN monitor, which was a budget monitor back then.

Unless of course you know all your games can utilize driver gamma options to fix it (with banding), and keep in mind that future games you would like to play might not support it, and accept that fact, then you should go for it.


----------



## JakkFrosted

I want to report back to contribute to those subscribed to the thread and to those considering buying. This isn't going to be a short post but it will be concise. I started my new monitor foray after buying a Strix 1070 O8G Gaming. I jumped the gun and grabbed the first 4k monitor that had good reviews; an LG 27UD68P-B 27. After a month of trying to get used to the IPS glow, I decided to post a nasty review. That review resulted in an RMA offered by Newegg. I bought this Dell S2716DG as a replacement. I had bad artifacting in blacks and dark gradients in videos and games. I assumed it was the monitor. After 4 of these monitors and one video card bios update, I'm not sure what to say. I see some people in this thread post similar issues, but they don't say what card they have. I'm not sure if I'm experiencing a limitation of this monitor or a video card defect. I had a bios update issue; I wasn't able to update it. The updater kept failing. I took the card to my brother's and it was able to update. He runs windows 10, I run 7, perhaps that's why. Neither my card nor his showed this artifacting when using his DVI cable for his legacy 144hz monitor. I need someone to tell me they see absolutely no squares in 



 around the 7:30 mark. The prominence of such artifacts depends on your monitor settings.

Someone on Displayport please tell me if you see that, so I can accept this as the way it is or start an RMA (for my video card).


----------



## user669

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PerfectTekniq*
> 
> Is this still a contender right now? At $500 i'm looking at purchasing one very soon.
> 
> I'm trying to find a decent monitor sold in stores. I don't want to deal with shipping back and forth.
> My local BestBuy has them in stock, so if there's any QC issues I would just return if needed.
> 
> This would be my first monitor above 24", 1080, 60hz,


500$ is an awesome deal, the difference between 60Hz and 144Hz will blow you away if you play any fast shooter.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PerfectTekniq*
> 
> As I'm extremely new to anything outside of a standard 60hz $100 bargain monitor. Could you explain the fast vs normal mode? Or, better yet, is there anything to gain with fast mode?


Fast mode introduced a **** ton of blue overshoot for pretty much no improvement. Don't even try it. You can see it in the following image



See a very detailed review here (picture is from pcmonitors):
https://pcmonitors.info/reviews/dell-s2716dg/
http://www.tftcentral.co.uk/reviews/dell_s2716dg.htm
http://www.hardwarecanucks.com/forum/hardware-canucks-reviews/70841-dell-s2716dg-g-sync-gaming-monitor-review.html

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PerfectTekniq*
> 
> Thank you. Hopefully I can find a A04.


If you are from europe: Mindfactory got a full batch of new A04s.


----------



## PerfectTekniq

I'm in California. I'll look for A04 but since i'm buying local. I will even take a A02-3. If there are major issues I can return in store no questions asked.

Thanks for the help. Best Buy now has it priced at $470. It was at $500. I think I'll pick one up after work if I can get out in time.

EDIT: I'm also not far from Neweggs will call location...maybe they have seom A04s...hm. Damn. They are sold by a 3rd party.


----------



## Biggu

Just picked up 3 of these monitors today for my SIM rig. Much excite!

Im really interested how they stack up against my PG278Q since thats my main monitor. I know they are supposed to be the same but common...


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Biggu*
> 
> Just picked up 3 of these monitors today for my SIM rig. Much excite!
> 
> Im really interested how they stack up against my PG278Q since thats my main monitor. I know they are supposed to be the same but common...


Why go with TN monitors for surround with their viewing angle limitations?


----------



## Biggu

Because I was specifically searching for 27" 144hz and super thin bezel. Nothing has those specs at a reasonable price.


----------



## DiNet

Have these in my sim rig too! Simply awesome!


----------



## PerfectTekniq

Where do I find the A0X revision number on the box?

I'd like to know so I can spot easily and also be able to call Best Buy and direct them where to look to confirm A0X revision.


----------



## ironhide138

There should be a sticker on the box with a Barcode, as well as a serial number.


----------



## 0ldChicken

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JakkFrosted*
> 
> I want to report back to contribute to those subscribed to the thread and to those considering buying. This isn't going to be a short post but it will be concise. I started my new monitor foray after buying a Strix 1070 O8G Gaming. I jumped the gun and grabbed the first 4k monitor that had good reviews; an LG 27UD68P-B 27. After a month of trying to get used to the IPS glow, I decided to post a nasty review. That review resulted in an RMA offered by Newegg. I bought this Dell S2716DG as a replacement. I had bad artifacting in blacks and dark gradients in videos and games. I assumed it was the monitor. After 4 of these monitors and one video card bios update, I'm not sure what to say. I see some people in this thread post similar issues, but they don't say what card they have. I'm not sure if I'm experiencing a limitation of this monitor or a video card defect. I had a bios update issue; I wasn't able to update it. The updater kept failing. I took the card to my brother's and it was able to update. He runs windows 10, I run 7, perhaps that's why. Neither my card nor his showed this artifacting when using his DVI cable for his legacy 144hz monitor. I need someone to tell me they see absolutely no squares in
> 
> 
> 
> around the 7:30 mark. The prominence of such artifacts depends on your monitor settings.
> 
> Someone on Displayport please tell me if you see that, so I can accept this as the way it is or start an RMA (for my video card).


I'm using DP and I believe I see what you're referring too. I don't know that I would call it artifacts, but it is definitely obvious and displeasing. My lower gamma settings do make it a lot better though, I watched it a few times and on default settings it looked pretty bad. I can't fault this monitor though, since every monitor I own looks the same way, although the 2716 is the nicest monitor I own by far. I hope that helps!
edit: I can't say I've seen anything like this other than this video though. I've never seen it in gaming or anywhere else so far


----------



## tiramoko

Is this monitor worth buying? I have a vizio smart tv as my monitor. Didn't know about about gaming monitor, gsync or freesync since 1 month ago. I'm planning to upgrade either 1070 or 1080 when they get a little bit cheaper.


----------



## Omie

Hi everyone,

I recently purchased a Dell S2716DG and built this PC: https://pcpartpicker.com/list/dNhpVY

When I run the 144Hz test at http://www.testufo.com/#test=framerates on Chrome, it tells me "performance warning potential browser stutter occurred." And then it tells me stuttering is occurring. I'm not sure if this is normal or not. The site says I'm getting between 142-144 fps. I've tried disabling Gsync/Vsync and closing every open application and tab and still have the same stutter warning..

Does anyone know why this is happening? And does it also happen to your guys' monitors too?


----------



## Mad Pistol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tiramoko*
> 
> Is this monitor worth buying? I have a vizio smart tv as my monitor. Didn't know about about gaming monitor, gsync or freesync since 1 month ago. I'm planning to upgrade either 1070 or 1080 when they get a little bit cheaper.


\

If you're into fast-paced games and don't really care about accurate color reproduction, then yes, this is worth buying.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Omie*
> 
> Hi everyone,
> 
> I recently purchased a Dell S2716DG and built this PC: https://pcpartpicker.com/list/dNhpVY
> 
> When I run the 144Hz test at http://www.testufo.com/#test=framerates on Chrome, it tells me "performance warning potential browser stutter occurred." And then it tells me stuttering is occurring. I'm not sure if this is normal or not. The site says I'm getting between 142-144 fps. I've tried disabling Gsync/Vsync and closing every open application and tab and still have the same stutter warning..
> 
> Does anyone know why this is happening? And does it also happen to your guys' monitors too?


I assume it's normal. I had the same thing happen to me when I ran the test.


----------



## Omie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mad Pistol*
> 
> I assume it's normal. I had the same thing happen to me when I ran the test.


Ah ok, thanks for confirming!


----------



## tiramoko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mad Pistol*
> 
> \
> 
> If you're into fast-paced games and don't really care about accurate color reproduction, then yes, this is worth buying.
> .


yep i play fps games and sometimes nba 2k. i use a smart tv as my main monitor and its colors look washed out


----------



## Mad Pistol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tiramoko*
> 
> yep i play fps games and sometimes nba 2k. i use a smart tv as my main monitor and its colors look washed out


Then this should be a nice upgrade for you.


----------



## Shadowarez

With color sustainer and Fatty's ICC profile. With a touch of digital vibrance if you use Nvidia GTX cards.


----------



## appaws

Hey everyone.

Just grabbed one of these from Best Buy yesterday. Got it all set up and have been enjoying some Battlefield and Fallout 4 on it so far...

...one thing is bothering me though. When I go into the BIOS, like if I am going to tinker with my OC or something, the screen goes into "power saving mode."

Now the bios displays on my second monitor, the trusty old 1080/60, which is attached with DVI....but not on my beautiful new display.

I am not seeing any bios options for displays...? (Asus Z170-A). (I have an MSI Seahawk EK 1070, for reference)


----------



## FattysGoneWild

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *appaws*
> 
> Hey everyone.
> 
> Just grabbed one of these from Best Buy yesterday. Got it all set up and have been enjoying some Battlefield and Fallout 4 on it so far...
> 
> ...one thing is bothering me though. When I go into the BIOS, like if I am going to tinker with my OC or something, the screen goes into "power saving mode."
> 
> Now the bios displays on my second monitor, the trusty old 1080/60, which is attached with DVI....but not on my beautiful new display.
> 
> I am not seeing any bios options for displays...? (Asus Z170-A). (I have an MSI Seahawk EK 1070, for reference)


Try turning off the power saving feature with in the monitor settings. Might help.


----------



## 0ldChicken

@appaws my setup is the same way, I haven't bothered to figure it out yet though. Only way I got it to display on the dell was unplugging the second monitors dvi cable. I'll try Fatty's suggestion when I get home in an hour


----------



## nged72

I got one of these yesterday.

Had 3 small dead pixels (black), so I grabbed another one today.

The tint seems more "yellowish" with the same settings and for some reason I have to turn the brightness up pretty darn high to get it to look decent.

Is this normal or another defect?

(tried the TFT ICC profile and the default one from Dell seems better)

Nvidia: Bright 50%, Contrast 50%, Gamma .60-.75, Vib: 60%

Monitor: Bright 45, Contrast 75

--maybe Im just use to crappy TN panels and the colors are actually how they should be? lol


----------



## PerfectTekniq

By the time I could get to Best Buy today the price is back to $699...Damn it. Maybe next time.


----------



## Mad Pistol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nged72*
> 
> I got one of these yesterday.
> 
> Had 3 small dead pixels (black), so I grabbed another one today.
> 
> The tint seems more "yellowish" with the same settings and for some reason I have to turn the brightness up pretty darn high to get it to look decent.
> 
> Is this normal or another defect?
> 
> (tried the TFT ICC profile and the default one from Dell seems better)
> 
> Nvidia: Bright 50%, Contrast 50%, Gamma .60-.75, Vib: 60%
> 
> Monitor: Bright 45, Contrast 75
> 
> --maybe Im just use to crappy TN panels and the colors are actually how they should be? lol


Yep. It's just a TN panel. My IPS monitor looks far more natural, and in all honesty, I thought about going back to it recently.

So I tried to play Titanfall 2 on my old Dell IPS monitor...

Nope... not going back. The S2716DG has utterly spoiled me with it's incredible response and fluid picture. I cannot believe what a difference this monitor makes for gaming. It literally is night-and-day, and to anyone that says they cannot "feel" the difference, then either

A) they didn't have their monitor turned to 144hz and G-sync/Freesync, or
B) they've never used one.

Even on the desktop, it makes the experience better. I cannot believe I'm saying this, but 60hz feels "laggy" now.


----------



## 0ldChicken

I completely agree with @Mad Pistol but even my Acer GN246HL 24" 144hz 1080p TN (https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16824009642) has WAY better whites and blacks than I've been able to get on this monitor without getting banding. However, I still love this monitor and will probably just adjust my side monitor's colors to look worse to match


----------



## nged72

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mad Pistol*
> 
> Yep. It's just a TN panel. My IPS monitor looks far more natural, and in all honesty, I thought about going back to it recently.
> 
> So I tried to play Titanfall 2 on my old Dell IPS monitor...
> 
> Nope... not going back. The S2716DG has utterly spoiled me with it's incredible response and fluid picture. I cannot believe what a difference this monitor makes for gaming. It literally is night-and-day, and to anyone that says they cannot "feel" the difference, then either
> 
> A) they didn't have their monitor turned to 144hz and G-sync/Freesync, or
> B) they've never used one.
> 
> Even on the desktop, it makes the experience better. I cannot believe I'm saying this, but 60hz feels "laggy" now.


Naw I exchange it and the new one is amazing. No yellowish tint and great colors with calibration


----------



## Tmoney511

Purchased this monitor December 27th 2016. Was REALLY happy with how it looked out of the box and its performance is amazing. Monitor was made November 2016 and is the A04 revision. About five days ago I used it before traveling for four days. Got home, went into the office to find it in sleep mode which I thought was strange.... Powered on my computer and BAM. Nice green line on the right side... Not even a month old.


----------



## Mad Pistol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tmoney511*
> 
> 
> Purchased this monitor December 27th 2016. Was REALLY happy with how it looked out of the box and its performance is amazing. Monitor was made November 2016 and is the A04 revision. About five days ago I used it before traveling for four days. Got home, went into the office to find it in sleep mode which I thought was strange.... Powered on my computer and BAM. Nice green line on the right side... Not even a month old.


Dell's customer service is usually really good about replacing their monitors.


----------



## ToKuten

It can be a nightmare if you receive an old rev instead of a04 rev ....
But you shouldn t expect to receive a NEW monitor. It would be surely a refurbished : That s sad after one month of use ...


----------



## PerfectTekniq

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ToKuten*
> 
> It can be a nightmare if you receive an old rev instead of a04 rev ....
> But you shouldn t expect to receive a NEW monitor. It would be surely a refurbished : That s sad after one month of use ...


I would expect to receive the same revision though....
I think I read somewhere that Costco will is extremely generous on returns. I think that's what I might do.


----------



## vhxonline

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ToKuten*
> 
> It can be a nightmare if you receive an old rev instead of a04 rev ....
> But you shouldn t expect to receive a NEW monitor. It would be surely a refurbished : That s sad after one month of use ...


Huh? A04 actually has worse QA than the older revisions. If you're lucky you'll get an A03.


----------



## foolycooly

Anyone running 3 of these? Anyone running one of these as a primary with two other secondary monitors at 144hz or mixed refresh rates and care to share your experience?

Getting close to pulling the trigger to replace my 3x u2412ms with 3 of these since the issues running mixed refresh rates seem to prevent me from doing 2x u2412m and 1x s2716dg.


----------



## Biggu

my word, three of these monitors all running 144hz and gsync is absoli
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *foolycooly*
> 
> Anyone running 3 of these? Anyone running one of these as a primary with two other secondary monitors at 144hz or mixed refresh rates and care to share your experience?
> 
> Getting close to pulling the trigger to replace my 3x u2412ms with 3 of these since the issues running mixed refresh rates seem to prevent me from doing 2x u2412m and 1x s2716dg.


yes on both fronts. I purchased 3 of them for my racing sim however I set up two next to my Asus Pg278Q 1440P 144hz monitor. I also have one of them hooked up to my mac mini i just got for my media center PC.

So far what I can say, huge difference between the pg278q and the dell monitor, colors look much better on the asus than the dell. When I had all three monitors on with surround mode(all one monitor basically) I could not get the 2 dell and 1 asus to go to 144hz. Its not a GPU issue either as it is being run on a TitanX.

Biggest complaint I have with the dells is for some reasons when I come back to my computer after the monitor has been asleep the dells do not wake up. I have to power them off with the button and then power them back on for it to work. I thought this was just because I am running 3 from one GPU but the one monitor hooked up to the mac mini does the same thing as well.





Ignore the mounting, I need to build a triple mount for my sim setup.


----------



## alex9zo

Hey Guys, where did you purchase that monitor ? I bought it on Dell Canada's website 2 months ago and I still didn't receive it... Did it take that long ? Dell told me I will get it on the first week of March which is about 3 to 4 months after my purchase.... (I'm from Canada)


----------



## alex9zo

I hope it will come soon


----------



## FattysGoneWild

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Biggu*
> 
> my word, three of these monitors all running 144hz and gsync is absoli
> yes on both fronts. I purchased 3 of them for my racing sim however I set up two next to my Asus Pg278Q 1440P 144hz monitor. I also have one of them hooked up to my mac mini i just got for my media center PC.
> 
> So far what I can say, huge difference between the pg278q and the dell monitor, colors look much better on the asus than the dell. When I had all three monitors on with surround mode(all one monitor basically) I could not get the 2 dell and 1 asus to go to 144hz. Its not a GPU issue either as it is being run on a TitanX.
> 
> *Biggest complaint I have with the dells is for some reasons when I come back to my computer after the monitor has been asleep the dells do not wake up.* I have to power them off with the button and then power them back on for it to work. I thought this was just because I am running 3 from one GPU but the one monitor hooked up to the mac mini does the same thing as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ignore the mounting, I need to build a triple mount for my sim setup.


Disable monitor deep sleep in the settings of the monitor and you wont have that problem any more.


----------



## PU skunk

When moving your browser across the screen does anybody get jumpy motion, like subtle frame skipping, jumping ect?
Happens in game also. Best seen with ULMB or Vsync on.


----------



## masterotaku

I'll copy-paste most of my post from the geforce forums (where no one even commented. https://forums.geforce.com/default/topic/989880/geforce-drivers/g-sync-ulmb-on-dell-s2716dg-with-easy-method-testers-wanted-/), about G-Sync+ULMB. Now you can try it without having a 3D Vision kit:

Hi. Some of you may know that months ago I discovered a way to enable G-Sync and ULMB at the same time (

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/553q20/gsync_ulmb_at_the_same_time_proof_and_howto/%5B/URL
And here is the ".bin" file that you need: https://s3.amazonaws.com/masterotaku/G-Sync%2BULMB/customres1080jan2016gsync.bin

Open the tool ("NvCRBT.exe"), click "Restore", select the ".bin" file I provided and then restart the drivers or reboot.

After that, open the Nvidia Control Panel, enter in the custom resolutions section and select "enable the list of resolutions not provided by the monitor" (my UI is in Spanish).



Those are the custom resolutions that should be there.

Use one of those resolutions (I recommend not scaling the image in the drivers, to avoid blurriness) and check that you have G-Sync enabled in the Nvidia Control Panel. Your monitor OSD should be saying:

"Resolution: 2560x1440,120Hz ULMB Mode", even when you are using a custom resolution that isn't that number.

Start a game compatible with G-Sync, making sure that it's using your custom resolution, and you should notice that the monitor is strobing in a synchronized way with your fps. G-Sync and ULMB will be working at the same time. At any moment you can disable ULMB in your monitor OSD to transform it into non strobed G-Sync if certain games flicker too much.

Fps should be synchonizing 1:1 with strobing between 40 and 120fps. Past 120fps you will get tearing (it doesn't go above 120Hz because it's a 120Hz mode) and under 40fps, frames will be repeated.

I need people to test this on both Windows 7 and Windows 10. I backed up the resolutions on Windows 7, so I expect it to work there. Windows 10 is something that I can't try now (lack of SSD space), so I count on you. I hope you have positive results.

I posted this too on the blurbusters forums: http://forums.blurbusters.com/viewtopic.php?f=4&t=2883&start=110


----------



## ironhide138

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vhxonline*
> 
> Huh? A04 actually has worse QA than the older revisions. If you're lucky you'll get an A03.


So wait, AO3 is better than AO4 quality wise?


----------



## Percenary

Thinking about picking this up at Amazon or Microcenter. Is A03/A04 the only ones being sold now? Would like to not receive an A01/A02 product. Will be disappointed.


----------



## Biggu

when I picked up my monitors from microcenter they were all a04. I have only unboxed 2 of them but they both have some coil wine to them which is lame.


----------



## Percenary

That's extremely unfortunate. I received a perfect unit and couldn't be happier


----------



## gene-z

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *masterotaku*
> 
> I'll copy-paste most of my post from the geforce forums (where no one even commented. https://forums.geforce.com/default/topic/989880/geforce-drivers/g-sync-ulmb-on-dell-s2716dg-with-easy-method-testers-wanted-/), about G-Sync+ULMB. Now you can try it without having a 3D Vision kit:
> 
> Hi. Some of you may know that months ago I discovered a way to enable G-Sync and ULMB at the same time (
> 
> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/553q20/gsync_ulmb_at_the_same_time_proof_and_howto/%5B/URL
> And here is the ".bin" file that you need: https://s3.amazonaws.com/masterotaku/G-Sync%2BULMB/customres1080jan2016gsync.bin
> 
> Open the tool ("NvCRBT.exe"), click "Restore", select the ".bin" file I provided and then restart the drivers or reboot.
> 
> After that, open the Nvidia Control Panel, enter in the custom resolutions section and select "enable the list of resolutions not provided by the monitor" (my UI is in Spanish).
> 
> 
> 
> Those are the custom resolutions that should be there.
> 
> Use one of those resolutions (I recommend not scaling the image in the drivers, to avoid blurriness) and check that you have G-Sync enabled in the Nvidia Control Panel. Your monitor OSD should be saying:
> 
> "Resolution: 2560x1440,120Hz ULMB Mode", even when you are using a custom resolution that isn't that number.
> 
> Start a game compatible with G-Sync, making sure that it's using your custom resolution, and you should notice that the monitor is strobing in a synchronized way with your fps. G-Sync and ULMB will be working at the same time. At any moment you can disable ULMB in your monitor OSD to transform it into non strobed G-Sync if certain games flicker too much.
> 
> Fps should be synchonizing 1:1 with strobing between 40 and 120fps. Past 120fps you will get tearing (it doesn't go above 120Hz because it's a 120Hz mode) and under 40fps, frames will be repeated.
> 
> I need people to test this on both Windows 7 and Windows 10. I backed up the resolutions on Windows 7, so I expect it to work there. Windows 10 is something that I can't try now (lack of SSD space), so I count on you. I hope you have positive results.
> 
> I posted this too on the blurbusters forums: http://forums.blurbusters.com/viewtopic.php?f=4&t=2883&start=110


I can test on my S24, but not sure about that .bin file working on the 24" model?


----------



## masterotaku

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gene-z*
> 
> I can test on my S24, but not sure about that .bin file working on the 24" model?


It probably won't work. I think custom resolutions are tied to specific monitors. Perhaps the registry can be modified for that.

Someone with an XB271HU (I think) tried my ".bin" file and my custom resolutions didn't appear.


----------



## gene-z

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *masterotaku*
> 
> It probably won't work. I think custom resolutions are tied to specific monitors. Perhaps the registry can be modified for that.
> 
> Someone with an XB271HU (I think) tried my ".bin" file and my custom resolutions didn't appear.


Yeah, I gave it a try last night, it doesn't work. The resolutions don't show.


----------



## tiramoko

Im planning to get this monitor to replace my 32" vizio. I was looking at some 144hz 1440p gsync ips monitor but they way over my budget. This one right now is less than $500. Are there any monitor like this less than $500? I don't have nvidia gpu yet but I'm planning to get 1080 when it becomes a little bit cheaper.


----------



## Mad Pistol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tiramoko*
> 
> Im planning to get this monitor to replace my 32" vizio. I was looking at some 144hz 1440p gsync ips monitor but they way over my budget. This one right now is less than $500. Are there any monitor like this less than $500? I don't have nvidia gpu yet but I'm planning to get 1080 when it becomes a little bit cheaper.


At the moment, for the price, the Dell S2716DG is king as far as Gsync 1440p monitors go.


----------



## PerfectTekniq

Can someone tell me the length of the monitor from outer bezel to outer bezel?

Trying to see if I can fit this on a dual monitor arm that uses a horizontal bar.

Are the below dimensions accurate?
24.11 x 7.89 x 16.39 (LxWxH)


----------



## Tyler Dalton

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PerfectTekniq*
> 
> Can someone tell me the length of the monitor from outer bezel to outer bezel?
> 
> Trying to see if I can fit this on a dual monitor arm that uses a horizontal bar.
> 
> Are the below dimensions accurate?
> 24.11 x 7.89 x 16.39 (LxWxH)


Yes, I just measured, that 24.11" on width is exact.


----------



## PerfectTekniq

Thank you, I don't think I can fit two of these side by side on a Humanscale M8 crossbar.


----------



## tiramoko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mad Pistol*
> 
> At the moment, for the price, the Dell S2716DG is king as far as Gsync 1440p monitors go.


Do you think I should get it right now or wait until I get my 1080? I was thinking also get 1070 right now and buy again next year for sli


----------



## Mad Pistol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tiramoko*
> 
> Do you think I should get it right now or wait until I get my 1080? I was thinking also get 1070 right now and buy again next year for sli


Up to you. A single 1070 is plenty powerful enough to drive a 1440P 144hz gsync monitor.

If you can get the monitor for $500 or less, I recommend snatching it up.


----------



## FattysGoneWild

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tiramoko*
> 
> Do you think I should get it right now or wait until I get my 1080? I was thinking also get 1070 right now and buy again next year for sli


SLI is on its way out. Get the 1080 and for the monitor $450 sounds about right but even that to high imo. $400 would be grand. I got mine new for $449 @BestBuy during holiday sales last year.


----------



## gene-z

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *masterotaku*
> 
> It probably won't work. I think custom resolutions are tied to specific monitors. Perhaps the registry can be modified for that.
> 
> Someone with an XB271HU (I think) tried my ".bin" file and my custom resolutions didn't appear.


I was reading through that thread you linked and this simple trick works on the S24 for G-Sync + ULMB:

1. Disable G-Sync
2. Enable ULMB in monitor
3. Create a custom res and ADD +5 to your Vertical Total
4. Enable G-Sync

I only tested using G-Sync games in windowed mode. Will mess around with it more tonight when I have time.


----------



## bolted

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tiramoko*
> 
> Do you think I should get it right now or wait until I get my 1080? I was thinking also get 1070 right now and buy again next year for sli


Not sure if you know, but you can always run your games at 1920x1080 or less ftm and they will look fine if you feel that the performance is lagging at 1440...


----------



## tiramoko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bolted*
> 
> Not sure if you know, but you can always run your games at 1920x1080 or less ftm and they will look fine if you feel that the performance is lagging at 1440...


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FattysGoneWild*
> 
> SLI is on its way out. Get the 1080 and for the monitor $450 sounds about right but even that to high imo. $400 would be grand. I got mine new for $449 @BestBuy during holiday sales last year.


I saw someone selling a Asus pg278q for $380 for he said they have dead pixels and other than that it's a mint condition. Is it possible to fix dead pixels? I just watched a video on YouTube and this guy flicked his screen that has a dead pixel and he fixed it. I don't know if someone tried that here already.


----------



## Jedi Mind Trick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tiramoko*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *bolted*
> 
> Not sure if you know, but you can always run your games at 1920x1080 or less ftm and they will look fine if you feel that the performance is lagging at 1440...
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FattysGoneWild*
> 
> SLI is on its way out. Get the 1080 and for the monitor $450 sounds about right but even that to high imo. $400 would be grand. I got mine new for $449 @BestBuy during holiday sales last year.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I saw someone selling a Asus pg278q for $380 for he said they have dead pixels and other than that it's a mint condition. Is it possible to fix dead pixels? I just watched a video on YouTube and this guy flicked his screen that has a dead pixel and he fixed it. I don't know if someone tried that here already.
Click to expand...

I have never had luck fixing any dead/stuck pixels (7+ monitors). It might be able to be fixed, but something tells me that someone with a pg278q would likely have already tried to fix it and was likely unsuccessful.


----------



## masterotaku

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gene-z*
> 
> I was reading through that thread you linked and this simple trick works on the S24 for G-Sync + ULMB:
> 
> 1. Disable G-Sync
> 2. Enable ULMB in monitor
> 3. Create a custom res and ADD +5 to your Vertical Total
> 4. Enable G-Sync
> 
> I only tested using G-Sync games in windowed mode. Will mess around with it more tonight when I have time.


...... wow, yes. It worked for me too with my S2716DG. I used +5, which brings it to 1530 Vertical Total instead of 1525. So my Lightboost method was just a way to make it use the 1530 number by default, lol.

People have to know this now!

Edit: I've tried it with Cemu and Skyrim Special Edition. It's as good as always.

Edit2: gene-z, what's your operating system? If it's Windows 10, I can finally abandon Windows 7.


----------



## alex9zo

Hey guys I'm trying to calibrate the monitor but I'm having a hard time (First time). Here are my current settings (based on some threads I found).

Nvidia Control Panel>Adjust desktop color settings:
Brightness-50%
Contrast-50%
Gamma-0.60%
Digital vibrance-70%
Hue-0
CLICK APPLY

DELL Monitor settings:
Brightness-26%
Contrast-75%
Color>Custom Color:
R-97%
G-99%
B-96%

Everything looks okay except for the reds... I feel like it's like almost orange (fire orange) and that white people skin / face is like fire red/orange instead of pale beige tone. What should I ajust ?

Also overall every color look very dark.

I'm not sure if that is because I'm used to a really washed / cold colors monitor I was using for years.


----------



## gene-z

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *masterotaku*
> 
> ...... wow, yes. It worked for me too with my S2716DG. I used +5, which brings it to 1530 Vertical Total instead of 1525. So my Lightboost method was just a way to make it use the 1530 number by default, lol.
> 
> People have to know this now!
> 
> Edit: I've tried it with Cemu and Skyrim Special Edition. It's as good as always.
> 
> Edit2: gene-z, what's your operating system? If it's Windows 10, I can finally abandon Windows 7.


Yup, W10 X64.


----------



## masterotaku

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alex9zo*
> 
> Digital vibrance-70%


Don't do that. You are losing color information that way. Check this out and see how colors at the right blend together when you increase digital vibrance: http://www.lagom.nl/lcd-test/contrast.php

About your red colors problem, no idea. My type of color blindness consists of having red weakness







.


----------



## masterotaku

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gene-z*
> 
> Yup, W10 X64.


Yessss!!!! Thank you for the confirmation. I already told people in blurbusters about your success. I hope you enjoy this secret mode.


----------



## Falkentyne

So now I have to buy an Nvidia card and this monitor to have fun


----------



## gene-z

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *masterotaku*
> 
> Yessss!!!! Thank you for the confirmation. I already told people in blurbusters about your success. I hope you enjoy this secret mode.


Yeah, I didn't get to play around with it too much, but the few minutes I had, it was extremely nice. I was happily surprised it supports the entire overclocked g-sync range too, 30-165hz! I think I even had the AMA toggle on high and it carried over, which I think is locked to normal when ULMB is enabled? I forget, but will confirm later tonight. Can't wait to mess around with it more later.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Falkentyne*
> 
> So now I have to buy an Nvidia card and this monitor to have fun


You've danced around upgrading for a while now







. Make the plunge!


----------



## masterotaku

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gene-z*
> 
> I was happily surprised it supports the entire overclocked g-sync range too, 30-165hz!


Now that's super interesting. In my case, being a 120Hz custom resolution, it's limited to 120fps/120Hz. I guess it comes from your Hz unlocking feature (does it unlock the Hz no matter the base Hz of your current resolution?).

What's your lower single strobe limit (when the monitor starts to duplicate frames)? In my monitor, it happens when I'm under 40fps. Running something at exactly 40fps is risky because of frametimes.

If it could work with all >144Hz monitors like yours, it would be great seeing it in action with the Asus PG258Q (240Hz).


----------



## FattysGoneWild

$479 on sale @BestBuy right now. Decent deal.

http://www.bestbuy.com/site/dell-27-led-gsync-monitor-black/5293502.p?skuId=5293502


----------



## gene-z

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *masterotaku*
> 
> Now that's super interesting. In my case, being a 120Hz custom resolution, it's limited to 120fps/120Hz. I guess it comes from your Hz unlocking feature (does it unlock the Hz no matter the base Hz of your current resolution?).
> 
> What's your lower single strobe limit (when the monitor starts to duplicate frames)? In my monitor, it happens when I'm under 40fps. Running something at exactly 40fps is risky because of frametimes.
> 
> If it could work with all >144Hz monitors like yours, it would be great seeing it in action with the Asus PG258Q (240Hz).


I think I recall the OSD menu glitching and showing 165hz mode, despite confirming 120hz via the game menu in Overwatch. The OSD menu would show ULMB mode, then after doing the trick it shows up as 120hz 3D mode, then when in-game in Overwatch it would show as 165hz g-sync. I think it's glitched to use the 165hz range, but strobing in 120hz? Not quite sure.

I don't think my eyes are good enough to distinguish between single/double strobing, but I'll see if I can notice a difference later.

Edit: I used the G-Sync tech demo and confirmed it is working for a fact. Shows G-Sync with a check mark ticked in the application and the OSD menu showing ULMB active and other controls locked out like they normally would be when ULMB is active. I can also see the flicker through a camera confirming strobing. There seems to be a bug though with the application where the brightness is constantly flickering dark/light.


----------



## masterotaku

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gene-z*
> 
> I think it's glitched to use the 165hz range, but strobing in 120hz? Not quite sure.


Yoy can check it in testufo.com. If in Windows 10 that mode applies to the desktop too, it should be strobing and in theory working at 165Hz (am I right?). If tests there move at 165fps without repeated frames, judder or motion blur, then it's perfect. A game where you can play at 165fps constantly is a good test too, while you strafe from left to right for example.

About the pendulum demo, if you have it in automatic mode it will swing back and forth between 40fps and 60fps. That's where you can notice the annoying flickering of low refresh rates and variable brightness. But no motion blur, judder, input lag or tearing







.


----------



## gene-z

I'm not sure what I did, but after disabling the 165hz overclock feature, it seems my frame rate is now locked to 120fps after doing the trick, despite v-sync being forced off in NVCP and in-game cap is set to 300. My OSD is now showing 120hz ULMB while in-game, but I can't get rid of the frame cap. And it doesn't seem to work in fullscreen mode, just windowed. Maybe I didn't even enable it properly last time, or there is some process that resets it? I have no idea, it seems really glitchy.


----------



## masterotaku

My monitor doesn't have overclockable refresh rate, so no idea because I can't test it. Try deleting your custom resolution and creating it again, after enabling the 165Hz OC first.

By the way, someone in blurbusters confirmed that the trick works in the Acer Z35 and Acer XB271HU.


----------



## gene-z

I tried resetting and recreating the profile, but it's still locked at 120fps in overwatch. I think the menu tricked me, because when in fullscreen, when you select 2560x1440 (120hz), it defaults to 165hz. It does that with every refresh rate setting in fullscreen.

Does it work variable refresh for you and ULMB?

Edit: Even at 120fps lock and ULMB, it looks like V-Sync is on, but there isn't terrible input lag. I don't get it, must be some type of bug or something.


----------



## masterotaku

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gene-z*
> 
> I tried resetting and recreating the profile, but it's still locked at 120fps in overwatch. I think the menu tricked me, because when in fullscreen, when you select 2560x1440 (120hz), it defaults to 165hz. It does that with every refresh rate setting in fullscreen.
> 
> Does it work variable refresh for you and ULMB?


Every time I change the G-Sync setting, the Nvidia drivers reset my vsync configuration (I like it forced on, but it changes automatically to application controlled whenever I change the G-Sync setting). In my case, when it runs over 120fps I just get tearing and the monitor keeps refreshing at 120Hz, but under 120Hz the refresh rate (and strobing) is variable, yes. Everything is in sync if I don't surpass 120Hz.

I don't have Overwatch, by the way.


----------



## gene-z

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *masterotaku*
> 
> Every time I change the G-Sync setting, the Nvidia drivers reset my vsync configuration (I like it forced on, but it changes automatically to application controlled whenever I change the G-Sync setting). In my case, when it runs over 120fps I just get tearing and the monitor keeps refreshing at 120Hz, but under 120Hz the refresh rate (and strobing) is variable, yes. Everything is in sync if I don't surpass 120Hz.
> 
> I don't have Overwatch, by the way.


I got it to work uncapped again in Source Engine games in full screen. This is with the overclock disabled. I was testing and seem to have the same issue of double strobing below the 40fps mark as you mentioned. Looking through a camera the strobing goes crazy when I go below 40fps by setting a frame cap. Above 40, the camera just shows a single horizontal line scanning.

I was also wrong, I experience tearing above 120fps, so no 30-165 range as I originally thought. I was tricked into believing this because of Overwatch being stuck in 165hz mode regardless of which resolution/refresh rate preset I selected in the menu. Some type of glitch.

I also did some testing comparing ULMB + GSYNC with ULMB + VSYNC and can definitely say there isn't a big difference in feeling with your input. G-Sync with ULMB still introduces input lag. I have no idea why, but it does. I thought it was just placebo carrying over from the input lag introduced by strobing, but I tried strobing without any frame syncing and it felt a lot more responsive. You can alleviate some of the lag by capping your frame rate 2-3 fps below 120, but it's still very noticeable to me. With that said, it still does what it's advertised to do though, sync variable frames to your refresh, so you don't get tearing 30-120fps. This is great for single player games considering 1440p is very demanding with ultra settings, but it's really not viable for competitive online games if you care about input lag.

Also, in my experience, ULMB typically is useless when your FPS drops below your refresh rate. With this trick, that is no longer the case. It looks great at any fps 40-120.

If you need anything else, let me know. Thanks.


----------



## PerfectTekniq

Just picked this up from Best Buy. Will setup tomorrow.


----------



## xenkw0n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PerfectTekniq*
> 
> Is this still a contender right now? At $500 i'm looking at purchasing one very soon.
> 
> I'm trying to find a decent monitor sold in stores. I don't want to deal with shipping back and forth.
> My local BestBuy has them in stock, so if there's any QC issues I would just return if needed.
> 
> This would be my first monitor above 24", 1080, 60hz,


If you want GSync in a monitor with great colors for a TN panel at the cheapest price possible for 2560x1440 + 144hz then yes, this is a great buy. The 24" variant (S2417DG) is also a nice monitor that is typically a little cheaper, but also smaller. From what I've been following it seems the DELL's have the best QC compared to the competitors within a similar price range.


----------



## tiramoko

I just got this today. Didn't realize my 7950 doest have display port(face palm). I'm still waiting to upgrade to 1080. My brother might ended up using it.

Im still be able to run battlefield 1 on ultra at 1440p but 40-50fps


----------



## xenkw0n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tiramoko*
> 
> I just got this today. Didn't realize my 7950 doest have display port(face palm). I'm still waiting to upgrade to 1080. My brother might ended up using it.
> 
> Im still be able to run battlefield 1 on ultra at 1440p but 40-50fps


While you cant use gsync yet, I have tried a few games in 1080p on this monitor and it downscales really well. Since you cant use gsync yet with an AMD card I would be tempted to use 1080p for now with those results.


----------



## tiramoko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xenkw0n*
> 
> While you cant use gsync yet, I have tried a few games in 1080p on this monitor and it downscales really well. Since you cant use gsync yet with an AMD card I would be tempted to use 1080p for now with those results.


I plugged in the monitor on my brother's pc becoz He has a gtx 970. He always complains on tearing screen when he plays diablo 3 but right now it's very smooth. We turned on g sync and turned off vsync. I haven't adjusted the color setting but it looks good to me without calibrating it.


----------



## ToKuten

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *masterotaku*
> 
> My monitor doesn't have overclockable refresh rate, so no idea because I can't test it. Try deleting your custom resolution and creating it again, after enabling the 165Hz OC first.
> 
> By the way, someone in blurbusters confirmed that the trick works in the Acer Z35 and Acer XB271HU.


That's a good news !
I can't wait to see how it will work with new 240Hz Refresh Rate (Acer Predator XB252Q, XB272 and Asus pg258q)
240hz ulmb + gsync


----------



## masterotaku

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ToKuten*
> 
> That's a good news !
> I can't wait to see how it will work with new 240Hz Refresh Rate (Acer Predator XB252Q, XB272 and Asus pg258q)
> 240hz ulmb + gsync


It will be like the S2417DG, most probably. Limited to 120Hz in this mode because it relies on making a "Lightboost" (100Hz or 120Hz only) resolution that for some reason turns into ULMB+G-Sync when you enable G-Sync. If Nvidia updated Lightboost to allow 3D at higher refresh rates, I guess it would be possible to use G-Sync+ULMB with a higher Hz limit.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gene-z*
> G-Sync with ULMB still introduces input lag. I have no idea why, but it does. I thought it was just placebo carrying over from the input lag introduced by strobing, but I tried strobing without any frame syncing and it felt a lot more responsive.


There are some miliseconds of lag because the screen waits until the last moment of the frame to strobe. Without strobing, if you move a tall explorer window from left to right, you'll see that the bottom part lags behind compared to the upper part, because pixels are drawn from top to bottom. With strobing, everything remains at the same X axis point because the monitor flashes the frame when it's ending. And thus you get the same input lag as the bottom part of your monitor (a few miliseconds less than a frame in theory).

If you are very sensitive to input lag, do one test for me. Make a 100Hz G-Sync+ULMB custom resolution. Same method as for 120Hz, adding +5 to Vertical Total (I've done it right now. 1515VT). The strobe happens at a different time than at 120Hz (there isn't any crosstalk at the top of the screen at 100Hz. Although my monitor has very very little of it at the top at 120Hz). Maybe you can notice some difference.


----------



## xenkw0n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tiramoko*
> 
> I plugged in the monitor on my brother's pc becoz He has a gtx 970. He always complains on tearing screen when he plays diablo 3 but right now it's very smooth. We turned on g sync and turned off vsync. I haven't adjusted the color setting but it looks good to me without calibrating it.


With both of mine the color gets dramatically better by lowering brightness on the monitor to ~35%, gamma and digital vibrance in nvidia control panel to ~.65


----------



## gene-z

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *masterotaku*
> 
> It will be like the S2417DG, most probably. Limited to 120Hz in this mode because it relies on making a "Lightboost" (100Hz or 120Hz only) resolution that for some reason turns into ULMB+G-Sync when you enable G-Sync. If Nvidia updated Lightboost to allow 3D at higher refresh rates, I guess it would be possible to use G-Sync+ULMB with a higher Hz limit.
> There are some miliseconds of lag because the screen waits until the last moment of the frame to strobe. Without strobing, if you move a tall explorer window from left to right, you'll see that the bottom part lags behind compared to the upper part, because pixels are drawn from top to bottom. With strobing, everything remains at the same X axis point because the monitor flashes the frame when it's ending. And thus you get the same input lag as the bottom part of your monitor (a few miliseconds less than a frame in theory).
> 
> If you are very sensitive to input lag, do one test for me. Make a 100Hz G-Sync+ULMB custom resolution. Same method as for 120Hz, adding +5 to Vertical Total (I've done it right now. 1515VT). The strobe happens at a different time than at 120Hz (there isn't any crosstalk at the top of the screen at 100Hz. Although my monitor has very very little of it at the top at 120Hz). Maybe you can notice some difference.


I tried 100hz and I can definitely feel a difference. The input lag is almost entirely gone when using 100hz G-Sync trick. Much better than 120hz. I'd recommend this mode if you're playing with keyboard and mouse.

Edit: Another thing I noticed, is that you can essentially store this glitch in a refresh rate you choose. So I can play at 165hz and switch any time to the 100hz ULMB+GSYNC glitch simply by switching to 100hz if the game menu has the option. I don't have to go redo the glitch. This is amazing to me.


----------



## jlp0209

I'm so tempted to take advantage of the Best Buy $479 price on this. Had awful experiences with 165hz gaming IPS monitors and gave up and am using a nice LG 4K. I'd love to have this to use for my racing games.

Problem is I returned 2 iPads and 2 Surface Pro 4s last year for dead pixels, and the morons didn't mark the items as defective. They considered the Surace Type Cover as a separate return which is what screwed me it looks like. So I got flagged by the TRE and can't return anything until June 2017. I know that with my bad luck I'll get the Dell and there will be dead pixels.


----------



## foolycooly

Picked up an A04 from Best Buy two days ago and have played through a lot of overwatch and dead space 3. Gaming is obviously awesome on this. Only noticed some banding in very dark scenes, but overall was a much better experience than my previous 60hz IPS panel. I haven't been able to find any dead pixels or strange BLB or anything. I spent a long time trying to figure out the colors.

I tried the settings from the Amazon review:

Nvidia Control Panel>Adjust desktop color settings:
Brightness-50%
Contrast-50%
Gamma-0.60%
Digital vibrance-70%
Hue-0
CLICK APPLY

DELL Monitor settings:
Brightness-26%
Contrast-75%
Color>Custom Color:
R-97%
G-99%
B-96%

I also tried a number of similar variations from this thread. I understand why people prefer these since I guess the colors are more accurate, but they all just seem way too dark to me. I'm sure it's because I prefer brighter displays, and my previous U2412Ms were all set pretty bright. But with those settings it seemed like everything had a slight yellow tint and the colors didn't seem very vibrant. Whites especially were very dull side by side to my IPS (some of this is due to the panel technology I know).

Anyway, after messing with all of the suggested settings, I reset to factory defaults and reset NCP to the defaults and I actually like the out of the box picture at 75/75 brightness/contrast. I'm sure you guys will think i'm crazy, but if anyone is looking for better whites and a brighter setting, I would suggest trying the out of the box settings for a bit.


----------



## PU skunk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gene-z*
> 
> I tried 100hz and I can definitely feel a difference. The input lag is almost entirely gone when using 100hz G-Sync trick. Much better than 120hz.


That might be because ULMB doesn't work at 100hz even thought its supposed to. Doesn't on mine anyway. I can tell because of the double strobes. It may be operating at 100hz but my guess is it still strobes at 120hz (A03)


----------



## masterotaku

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PU skunk*
> 
> That might be because ULMB doesn't work at 100hz even thought its supposed to. Doesn't on mine anyway. I can tell because of the double strobes. It may be operating at 100hz but my guess is it still strobes at 120hz (A03)


Your monitor is doing something wrong, then. I can use all ULMB modes perfectly and they are single strobed.

And gene-z, your results are just what I expected







. Then, for games that can't hit even 100Hz reliably, it's better to use G-Sync+ULMB at 100Hz.


----------



## silis

Hi all ! Have had this monitor about three months upgraded from Samsung 2233rz here is my calibration settings i find them be pretty good if anyone wan't to try, here they are.

Nvidia Control Panel: Gamma 0.70
Nividia Control Panel: Digital Vibrance 60

Monitor Color: Standard or Custom 97 98 96

Brightness 35% and Contrast 65%


----------



## PU skunk

Well it's just me then. Adjusting graphics to maintain 120fps is not a big deal.


----------



## Omie

Hi everyone,

I was wondering if anybody else has this little square mark on the top right of their Dell 2716DG monitor:



It appears when there is light flashed on it and if you look at it at a specific angle. I have the A04 revision and was wondering if someone could confirm this with me.

I'm thinking it may be normal because it makes like a perfect square so it doesn't seem like a scratch/blemish or anything.

Thanks!


----------



## foolycooly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Omie*
> 
> Hi everyone,
> 
> I was wondering if anybody else has this little square mark on the top right of their Dell 2716DG monitor:
> 
> 
> 
> It appears when there is light flashed on it and if you look at it at a specific angle. I have the A04 revision and was wondering if someone could confirm this with me.
> 
> I'm thinking it may be normal because it makes like a perfect square so it doesn't seem like a scratch/blemish or anything.
> 
> Thanks!


I have the same thing on my A04.


----------



## 0ldChicken

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Omie*
> 
> Hi everyone,
> 
> I was wondering if anybody else has this little square mark on the top right of their Dell 2716DG monitor:
> 
> It appears when there is light flashed on it and if you look at it at a specific angle. I have the A04 revision and was wondering if someone could confirm this with me.
> 
> I'm thinking it may be normal because it makes like a perfect square so it doesn't seem like a scratch/blemish or anything.
> 
> Thanks!


I've got it on my A03. Never noticed it until you pointed it out though


----------



## Omie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *0ldChicken*
> 
> I've got it on my A03. Never noticed it until you pointed it out though


Yeah I'm kinda OCD about this stuff lol. Thanks for confirming.


----------



## PU skunk

I don't see it at any contrast setting.


----------



## foolycooly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PU skunk*
> 
> I don't see it at any contrast setting.


it's not on the lcd panel itself...it's actually on the bezel.


----------



## Omie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PU skunk*
> 
> I don't see it at any contrast setting.


It's not on the actual display screen. It's at the top right corner of the panel. You may need to put flash on it to see it.


----------



## silis

Yea i have it too but it is so small A03


----------



## PerfectTekniq

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xenkw0n*
> 
> If you want GSync in a monitor with great colors for a TN panel at the cheapest price possible for 2560x1440 + 144hz then yes, this is a great buy. The 24" variant (S2417DG) is also a nice monitor that is typically a little cheaper, but also smaller. From what I've been following it seems the DELL's have the best QC compared to the competitors within a similar price range.


Actually picked it up a day before your post. Barely got to sit down and tweak it right now. Love it.


----------



## DaM-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Omie*
> 
> Hi everyone,
> 
> I was wondering if anybody else has this little square mark on the top right of their Dell 2716DG monitor:
> 
> 
> 
> It appears when there is light flashed on it and if you look at it at a specific angle. I have the A04 revision and was wondering if someone could confirm this with me.
> 
> I'm thinking it may be normal because it makes like a perfect square so it doesn't seem like a scratch/blemish or anything.
> 
> Thanks!


Interesting - I have the exact same thing on top right corner of my Dell U2415 that I bought over a year ago.


----------



## PU skunk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Omie*
> 
> It's not on the actual display screen. It's at the top right corner of the panel. You may need to put flash on it to see it.


I see it. The pic led me to believe it was much bigger.


----------



## CrashTestWombat

So I got this monitor and I'm having some pretty extreme banding issues. I've calibrated it using the x-rite calibrator and I've tried the TFTcentrals icc profiles and a few from this thread but nothing gets rid of it. Reckon I got a defective monitor?


----------



## Ysbzqu6572

or maybe its stupid wallpaper...


----------



## CrashTestWombat

Nah I'm getting it in game too, Deus Ex for example




And the Nvidia Experience panel


It's pretty annoying.


----------



## ironhide138

that's terrible. return that **** asap.


----------



## silis

I think his gamma is unchanged in nvidia control panel


----------



## CrashTestWombat

So I messed around with the gamma settings a bit in Nvidia. Tried turning it up and down, but man it still looks janky. For a comparison I hooked my old Samsung monitor up and took a photo of me looking at the same place.

The Samsung monitor has everything at default. The Dell has the Nvidia gamma at .55 and everything else at default. The OSD menu has brightness at 42 and everything else at default


----------



## silis

Give these a try and go from there

Nvidia Control Panel: Gamma 0.70
Nividia Control Panel: Digital Vibrance 60

Monitor Color: Standard or Custom 97 98 96

Brightness 35% and Contrast 65%


----------



## Kalimera

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CrashTestWombat*
> 
> So I got this monitor and I'm having some pretty extreme banding issues. I've calibrated it using the x-rite calibrator and I've tried the TFTcentrals icc profiles and a few from this thread but nothing gets rid of it. Reckon I got a defective monitor?


Were you having this extreme banding even before the calibration?


----------



## CrashTestWombat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *silis*
> 
> Give these a try and go from there
> 
> Nvidia Control Panel: Gamma 0.70
> Nividia Control Panel: Digital Vibrance 60
> 
> Monitor Color: Standard or Custom 97 98 96
> 
> Brightness 35% and Contrast 65%


Ok so I stuck those in as a starting point. Seemed to lessen the banding by quite a bit. Good start. I used those as default values before hooking up my X-Rite Colormunki to do another calibration. I kept my OSD setttings at 35% brightness and 65% contrast and let the calibrator do its thing.

I've got that saved as my new color profile and so far the banding is at minimum (though its still there) but now everything has an warm tint to it. Not unbearable but things are looking up!


----------



## CrashTestWombat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kalimera*
> 
> Were you having this extreme banding even before the calibration?


Yea, it was terrible out of the box. Even worse than what I posted above. I have contacted Dell about it and they said they will ship me out a replacement if I want. Gonna play around with some settings for a bit yet before I do that


----------



## tiramoko

Is pixel inversion normal for tn panel? I just got this monitor. When it's on normal mode, everything is fine but, when it's set on fast mode, I can see that every time I move my char there's like a ghost after it moves. It's not that bad though


----------



## Nukemaster

It is a side effect of too much overdrive. It can happen on any panel type. Gaming screens tend to push it harder because they want those low ms ratings.

Some users do not notice it or some screens have less or more than others. While I see more on my BenQ on the net(scrolling on some pages), I see less in games than my old screen(it is a VA with lots of overdrive).


----------



## Derpinheimer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tiramoko*
> 
> Is pixel inversion normal for tn panel? I just got this monitor. When it's on normal mode, everything is fine but, when it's set on fast mode, I can see that every time I move my char there's like a ghost after it moves. It's not that bad though


That's overshoot, not pixel inversion (afaik) and it's normal. Normal is the best setting for over drive on this monitor


----------



## foolycooly

Does anyone have any ideas for reducing a general yellow hue? Earlier in the thread I was saying I liked the out of the box settings, which were a little less yellow than some of the ICC profiles i've tried. However, there's still a general yellow hue/tint across the screen in any ICM configuration i've tried. Especially right next to my IPS, whites are way more gray/yellow and games in general seem to have a yellow hue across everything. I also seem to have the "butt cheeks", but i'll give that some time to see if they go away.

Has anyone else experienced this? Any settings people have used to improve it?


----------



## masterotaku

I'm curious about all the less than 100% brightness recommendations. Now that G-Sync+ULMB is known (it needs all the brightness you can give it), there is almost no reason to use non strobed modes.

I almost never used G-Sync until that discovery because I hate motion blur (glad that I discovered it just after a few months of use).


----------



## KempA

Hello together







,

i received my Dell a few days ago and im really satisfied with it.
Im just a little bit confused about my backlight bleeding. I watched all the photos here in the thread an wanted to ask at which brightness you take the pics for the thread here? My monitor is at completly standard settings (except of the .icc-profile of tft-central, which im using), so at 75% brightness. When im taking a photo, the bleeding looks much harder than in reality.
What do you think about the bleeding at 75%? I can do some more pics when im back from work later that day. Ill try to shake a little bit less while taking some new photos, but my OnePlus3 isnt the best phone for taking pictues








The white dot at the left side of the second picture is a "photo-bug"
First photo was taken in a light room and the second pciture in a dark room.

Its an A04-Revision.
At work i got two Dell P2314H with IPS-Panel. Both monitors have 0 bleeding. When i take this as reference, my S2716DG looks not really good.

OT: Im sorry for may bad english. Youre allowed to correct me


----------



## Omie

Hi everyone,

I'm kind of having a problem with my mouse being sluggish and stuttery when the fps is capped to 60 in some in-game menus like Overwatch.

I have a Dell S2716DG Gsync monitor.

When Overwatch caps my fps to 60 in some in-game menus, I notice that my mouse cursor becomes stuttery, sluggish, and doesn't feel as if it was really capped at 60 fps.

In my case, this only seems to occur when Gsync is enabled. When Gsync is disabled, the mouse feels smooth again and actually feels like it is capped at 60 fps in the menus.

When I'm actually playing the game, everything is fine and runs smooth with Gsync enabled. It is just when my fps gets capped at 60fps in the menus is when the mouse gets stuttery with Gsync enabled.

I tested other games and it is the same issue. Gsync enabled and a fps cap of 60 = stuttery mouse, Gsync disabled and fps cap to 60 = smooth mouse.

However, when testing other games, I set an fps cap to like 143 and my mouse was smooth even with Gsync enabled.

I don't know if this is just a normal thing with Gsync or what.

Does anyone have this Gsync monitor and also experience this issue?


----------



## foolycooly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Omie*
> 
> Hi everyone,
> 
> I'm kind of having a problem with my mouse being sluggish and stuttery when the fps is capped to 60 in some in-game menus like Overwatch.
> 
> I have a Dell S2716DG Gsync monitor.
> 
> When Overwatch caps my fps to 60 in some in-game menus, I notice that my mouse cursor becomes stuttery, sluggish, and doesn't feel as if it was really capped at 60 fps.
> 
> In my case, this only seems to occur when Gsync is enabled. When Gsync is disabled, the mouse feels smooth again and actually feels like it is capped at 60 fps in the menus.
> 
> When I'm actually playing the game, everything is fine and runs smooth with Gsync enabled. It is just when my fps gets capped at 60fps in the menus is when the mouse gets stuttery with Gsync enabled.
> 
> I tested other games and it is the same issue. Gsync enabled and a fps cap of 60 = stuttery mouse, Gsync disabled and fps cap to 60 = smooth mouse.
> 
> However, when testing other games, I set an fps cap to like 143 and my mouse was smooth even with Gsync enabled.
> 
> I don't know if this is just a normal thing with Gsync or what.
> 
> Does anyone have this Gsync monitor and also experience this issue?


Do you have another monitor hooked up with a different refresh rate? Or only the S2716DG?


----------



## Omie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *foolycooly*
> 
> Do you have another monitor hooked up with a different refresh rate? Or only the S2716DG?


No it's only the single S2716DG.

Overwatch automatically caps fps to 60 in some of its in-game menus. But the mouse cursor feels sluggish and stutters, not smooth like 60fps would seem.


----------



## foolycooly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Omie*
> 
> No it's only the single S2716DG.
> 
> Overwatch automatically caps fps to 60 in some of its in-game menus. But the mouse cursor feels sluggish and stutters, not smooth like 60fps would seem.


Yeah that's strange...I play a lot of OW on mine and I don't experience this issue in menus. It's capped at 60 just like you. Do you have it on normal or fast mode?


----------



## Omie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *foolycooly*
> 
> Yeah that's strange...I play a lot of OW on mine and I don't experience this issue in menus. It's capped at 60 just like you. Do you have it on normal or fast mode?


Mines on normal mode.

Like for example when I go to the career profile menu in OW, it caps the fps at 59-60 and it fluctuates between those 2 numbers. The mouse just feels like it's stuttery/floaty/sluggish in those menus where fps is capped at 60. In-game when there is no fps cap my mouse is crisp again. It's really weird.

It's basically like this in like every game. I forgot to mention that Vsync is on as well in the Nvidia Control Panel. Do you also have Vsync on with Gsync?


----------



## foolycooly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Omie*
> 
> Mines on normal mode.
> 
> Like for example when I go to the career profile menu in OW, it caps the fps at 59-60 and it fluctuates between those 2 numbers. The mouse just feels like it's stuttery/floaty/sluggish in those menus where fps is capped at 60. In-game when there is no fps cap my mouse is crisp again. It's really weird.
> 
> It's basically like this in like every game. I forgot to mention that Vsync is on as well in the Nvidia Control Panel. Do you also have Vsync on with Gsync?


I don't think you should have both on--just Gsync.

FWIW I run in borderless windowed mode, not full screen (and I have the option checked in NCP to run g-sync in windowed and full screen mode).


----------



## Omie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *foolycooly*
> 
> I don't think you should have both on--just Gsync.
> 
> FWIW I run in borderless windowed mode, not full screen (and I have the option checked in NCP to run g-sync in windowed and full screen mode).


Hmm ok.

Well what I'm going to do is I'm going to try it with Vsync off and just Gsync enabled, if that doesn't fix it, I'll use your exact settings.

I'll update you in a few hours once I come home from school. Thanks for the suggestions.


----------



## KempA

Short update by me.
After I changed the brightness of the monitor to 50%, the backlight bleeding is completly okay.
But Ive really strong Banding-problems.
My settings are: icc-profile by TFT-Central, Monitor-Birghtness 50%

Im not sure what I will do now. I like the monitor, but I dont want to RMA it and get a new one with strong bleeding or banding again. Maybe its better to go a little bit longer with my old XL2420T and wait for a completly new monitor.
Theres no WQHD-Monitor with 144Hz an G-Sync without problems in the moment.


----------



## Ysbzqu6572

Jesus christ, this has been discussed several times, this is not a problem of this monitor but TN panel, play with gamma settings, brightness below 50% is so much better if you don't play in sunny room all day and icc profiles are everywhere.


----------



## KempA

Ill try it. but in my opinion its not satisffying to buy a 600€ monitor and than change all the settings, until the picture doesnt make any more problems, but doesnt look really good.


----------



## tgawn

KempA. Reset your monitor to default, put brightness to 25%. Default ICC (S2716DG.icm).

Take a screen shot of something I can replicate then post it and I will do likewise. Then you will know if it your panel that is at fault.

I notice the very occasional banding, mostly in very dark games (playing RE7 and its noticeable there), but most other games you dont notice a thing.


----------



## Ysbzqu6572

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KempA*
> 
> Ill try it. but in my opinion its not satisffying to buy a 600€ monitor and than change all the settings, until the picture doesnt make any more problems, but doesnt look really good.


You did not buy best panel for color reproduction for 600eur
You bought fast and g-sync enabled panel for 600 eur..
If you want both then you might pay 800+ eur for IPS fast g-sync panel and hope you get lucky with quality.


----------



## tgawn

That screenshot you put up wouldnt happen to be the Anno start screen? If so take it again with the settings in the previous post. Take the entire screen shot and I will also.


----------



## KempA

Hey tgawn,

thanks for ur help! Ive done that.


----------



## tgawn

The banding in mine actually looks much worse however my camera doesnt capture it great. You can see a bit anyway.

TBH menu screens show quite a bit of banding, I dont know why. The loading screen on the Witcher 3 comes to mind as being quite bad. But as long as your not getting it in really noticeable in game then I wouldnt worry. When you play Anno are you getting banding?

You have to compromise, thats what PC's are all about. The tech is constantly moving forward and bringing with it new niggles that need ironed out. You could go and drop a bomb of cash on a IPS 144hz gsync, and then pray you dont have to do multiple returns as backlight bleed is killing it.

This screen is great, but not perfect. For me, running around in BF1 and Titanfall 2 with perfect smooth buttery gameplay far outweighs the slight banding on dark scenes and the crap out of box settings.

Another thing about the banding, for me its quite game specific as Doom is pretty dark, but I get absolute zero banding! Go figure!

Hope this has helped somewhat


----------



## shultzy92

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bnc1*
> 
> Just enabled these settings on my A04 Dell S2716DG Windows 10 system. Excellent work !


I tried these settings too, and they look pretty good! The only problem is that my screen has a warmish glow to it (seems to be on the "red" side). This makes blacks look like they have a subtle orange/reddish color to them.

Any fixes? I tried decreasing the red channel on the OSD down to 93 (93-99-100) and that helped a little, but the blacks are still a bit off.


----------



## Derpinheimer

Is the banding still visible without using software gamma control? I.e. +0? I read that software level gamma adjustment causes banding. Unfortunately, this monitor having terrible default gamma, almost needs adjustment


----------



## tgawn

Still there, but alot less visible. TBH its not that bad. Subjective of course, but not at all bad unless a really dark game.


----------



## Mad Pistol

As has been said multiple times, this monitor is not good for color accuracy. It will have color banding in areas where the color pallets are closely knit together. This is especially obvious in dark areas.

The reason for this is because it is a TN panel. It's actually a fairly high quality TN panel, but it is still a TN panel. Coming from two different IPS monitors before this, the limited color profile is jarring at first, but you become used to it.

The reason this monitor is more expensive than many current 1440P IPS monitos is for 3 reasons.


144hz
G-sync
1ms response time

Number 1 and 2 are available on 1440P IPS monitors, but that will set you back an additional $200-300. Number 3 isn't even available on any IPS monitor at this time. In otherwords, you're paying for a smooth, lag-free, tear-free experience in gaming. If you're not playing games, this monitor is not for you. There are many monitors out there for less that have better color reproduction.

However, if you're a gamer and you want a 1440P panel, it's hard to beat the features and value afforded by this monitor.


----------



## Velrono

Hi, i've just started having an issue with this monitor that only seems to happen when i either run a game or change the refresh rate in the NVIDIA control panel to 144hz. When i do the monitor only displays in the top half of the screen and has significant juddering issues.

I am running a GTX980 graphics card and i have checked before posting this that the drivers are up to date.


----------



## FattysGoneWild

Monthly calibration time. Just finished a few minutes ago.

ColorMunki Display

Dell S2716DG Revision A03
D65
Brightness 100cm target result 99cm @21% for brightness

Factory settings. All you need to do is change brightness to 21 and load the icc profile. Just a reminder. This monitor is VERY BRIGHT compared to a IPS panel. Don't go to crazy on it and burn your retina out. 120cm I found even that was way to bright. 100cm is perfect for this panel with 24/7 use day or night.

http://www.filedropper.com/dells2716dgd65201702092130

How to load profile

https://pcmonitors.info/articles/using-icc-profiles-in-windows/

You most likely will have to sign out/back in or reboot for profile to take effect.


----------



## FattysGoneWild

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Velrono*
> 
> 
> Hi, i've just started having an issue with this monitor that only seems to happen when i either run a game or change the refresh rate in the NVIDIA control panel to 144hz. When i do the monitor only displays in the top half of the screen and has significant juddering issues.
> 
> I am running a GTX980 graphics card and i have checked before posting this that the drivers are up to date.


I would say faulty. I have never had that issue. I have a GTX 1080 FE and have always left it on 144Hz day 1 I got it.


----------



## KempA

@tgawn:
thanks for ur help. Ure completly right, but I know myself. I couldnt be happy with the knowledge about this issue. Furthermore it is clearly visible when Im looking videos and thats pretty annoying.
But again: im really thankfull for ur help!

@H4wk:
I know that this is not the best panel for color reproduction. I alreay knew that, before i bought it. But when im look at the banding at the Dell and than I take a look at my 5 years old, 120Hz, TN BenQ-Monitor, I cant accept that. The BenQ does this job much better than the Dell. Im a gamer and dont need 100% perfect colors. But I need fun while playing games or watching some videos and this isnt provided by this monitor. It doesnt makes fun when each dark scene looks like my pictures.
But when I take a look a tgawn's screenshot I see, that his monitor does the job a lot better than mine.


----------



## alpsie

I´ve been looking for a new monitor for a while, that is 1440p.
I already have a 144hz monitor Philips 242G5DJEB, so I do not want to go back down to 60hz.
From all the 144hz 1440p monitors with G-sync, this seems to have the least issues. Most seem to be due to the fact that it´s a TN panel, is the only "issue" with this one that it can have banding? or are there some issues, I´ve missed?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## FattysGoneWild

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alpsie*
> 
> I´ve been looking for a new monitor for a while, that is 1440p.
> I already have a 144hz monitor Philips 242G5DJEB, so I do not want to go back down to 60hz.
> From all the 144hz 1440p monitors with G-sync, this seems to have the least issues. Most seem to be due to the fact that it´s a TN panel, is the only "issue" with this one that it can have banding? or are there some issues, I´ve missed?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


It has issues. They range from poor gamma (well known btw), back light bleeding, banding, ass cheeks, dead pixels, dirt/particles under the screen and buzzing. You could end up with any one of these problems or some all at once. I went through six new units before I got an acceptable one. Documented in this very thread. But even this one has slight back light bleed going across the bottom. I can live with it. Its a GREAT monitor when you get a good one though. I really like it.

I stuck it out with Dell because of the strong warranty. 3 years with them paying shipping to and from. They will even send you a replacement out before you send them your faulty one.


----------



## ToKuten

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FattysGoneWild*
> 
> Monthly calibration time. Just finished a few minutes ago.
> 
> ColorMunki Display
> 
> Dell S2716DG Revision A03
> D65
> Brightness 100cm target result 99cm @21% for brightness
> 
> Factory settings. All you need to do is change brightness to 21 and load the icc profile. Just a reminder. This monitor is VERY BRIGHT compared to a IPS panel. Don't go to crazy on it and burn your retina out. 120cm I found even that was way to bright. 100cm is perfect for this panel with 24/7 use day or night.
> 
> http://www.filedropper.com/dells2716dgd65201702092130
> 
> How to load profile
> 
> https://pcmonitors.info/articles/using-icc-profiles-in-windows/
> 
> You most likely will have to sign out/back in or reboot for profile to take effect.


You are right this monitor is too much BRIGHT, i had headache even with 20% brightness, the best mode to avoid this eye strain was using ulmb.
Don't know what they do with this panel but was not for me


----------



## FattysGoneWild

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ToKuten*
> 
> You are right this monitor is too much BRIGHT, i had headache even with 20% brightness, the best mode to avoid this eye strain was using ulmb.
> Don't know what they do with this panel but was not for me


Interesting. I had eye strain at 120cm but 100cm its perfectly fine for me and I have no problem. Even in a dark room. I don't know how some of these cats on here do it. I see some suggesting leaving it at default 75 and saying its PERFECT. I would need sunglasses for that. No joke!


----------



## ToKuten

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FattysGoneWild*
> 
> Interesting. I had eye strain at 120cm but 100cm its perfectly fine for me and I have no problem. Even in a dark room. I don't know how some of these cats on here do it. I see some suggesting leaving it at default 75 and saying its PERFECT. I would need sunglasses for that. No joke!


At 35% in blank background, it just bombs your eyes as you are watching the sun for hours.


----------



## alpsie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FattysGoneWild*
> 
> It has issues. They range from poor gamma (well known btw), back light bleeding, banding, ass cheeks, dead pixels, dirt/particles under the screen and buzzing. You could end up with any one of these problems or some all at once. I went through six new units before I got an acceptable one. Documented in this very thread. But even this one has slight back light bleed going across the bottom. I can live with it. Its a GREAT monitor when you get a good one though. I really like it.
> 
> I stuck it out with Dell because of the strong warranty. 3 years with them paying shipping to and from. They will even send you a replacement out before you send them your faulty one.


Thank you so much for listing the issues.
One question, what do you mean with ass cheeks?

I think I´ll gamble on this screen, I can return it to the store if I end up with a horrible one.


----------



## Omie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *foolycooly*
> 
> I don't think you should have both on--just Gsync.
> 
> FWIW I run in borderless windowed mode, not full screen (and I have the option checked in NCP to run g-sync in windowed and full screen mode).


Hey!

Sorry for the wait but I ended up trying a bunch of things.

I managed to find out what was causing the problem. As soon as I switched OW from full screen to borderless windowed mode, the mouse cursor became very smooth and everything was normal. Running OW in full screen seems to be the issue.

Do you think you can run a test for me by switching your OW to full screen and going into an OW menu where the fps is capped at 60 and observing whether you see your mouse cursor become slightly sluggish/stuttery compared to when the game was in borderless windowed?


----------



## tgawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KempA*
> 
> @tgawn:
> thanks for ur help. Ure completly right, but I know myself. I couldnt be happy with the knowledge about this issue. Furthermore it is clearly visible when Im looking videos and thats pretty annoying.
> But again: im really thankfull for ur help!
> 
> @H4wk:
> I know that this is not the best panel for color reproduction. I alreay knew that, before i bought it. But when im look at the banding at the Dell and than I take a look at my 5 years old, 120Hz, TN BenQ-Monitor, I cant accept that. The BenQ does this job much better than the Dell. Im a gamer and dont need 100% perfect colors. But I need fun while playing games or watching some videos and this isnt provided by this monitor. It doesnt makes fun when each dark scene looks like my pictures.
> But when I take a look a tgawn's screenshot I see, that his monitor does the job a lot better than mine.


Happy to help KempA.

Why not pass those screen shots to Dell. The shot of the top left corner looks way worse on yours than mine. Maybe Dell will be able to help you out. Could be something with your panel as it does look pretty bad when you compare the two shots.

Let us know how you get on.


----------



## KempA

I already send the pictues to the store i bought the screen (just bought a week ago). They want to check the monitor now.


----------



## user669

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Omie*
> 
> Hey!
> 
> Sorry for the wait but I ended up trying a bunch of things.
> 
> I managed to find out what was causing the problem. As soon as I switched OW from full screen to borderless windowed mode, the mouse cursor became very smooth and everything was normal. Running OW in full screen seems to be the issue.
> 
> Do you think you can run a test for me by switching your OW to full screen and going into an OW menu where the fps is capped at 60 and observing whether you see your mouse cursor become slightly sluggish/stuttery compared to when the game was in borderless windowed?


*



*
This adds almost 100% inputlag. If your mousecursor is choppy/sluggish in fullscreen mode then you screwed up some settings. Press the menu button of the monitor twice to get into OSD menu and check what refreshrate/resolution/G-sync the monitor is running. Then set ingame settings to valid ones.


----------



## foolycooly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Omie*
> 
> Hey!
> 
> Sorry for the wait but I ended up trying a bunch of things.
> 
> I managed to find out what was causing the problem. As soon as I switched OW from full screen to borderless windowed mode, the mouse cursor became very smooth and everything was normal. Running OW in full screen seems to be the issue.
> 
> Do you think you can run a test for me by switching your OW to full screen and going into an OW menu where the fps is capped at 60 and observing whether you see your mouse cursor become slightly sluggish/stuttery compared to when the game was in borderless windowed?


Sure, I'll check Overwatch in fullscreen when I get home tonight and report back.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *user669*
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> This adds almost 100% inputlag. If your mousecursor is choppy/sluggish in fullscreen mode then you screwed up some settings. Press the menu button of the monitor twice to get into OSD menu and check what refreshrate/resolution/G-sync the monitor is running. Then set ingame settings to valid ones.


Interesting video, thanks. However, there is no way I'm going to stop playing all of my games in borderless windowed mode when available because I tab out of my games to my other monitors so often.


----------



## user669

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *foolycooly*
> 
> Interesting video, thanks. However, there is no way I'm going to stop playing all of my games in borderless windowed mode when available because I tab out of my games to my other monitors so often.


You can still Win+Tab/Alt+Tab out and back in of fullscreen applications.


----------



## foolycooly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *user669*
> 
> You can still Win+Tab/Alt+Tab out and back in of fullscreen applications.


Yes, I know that of course. However a lot of games will take 2-3 full seconds to cleanly minimize when in full screen mode and there is no delay when running windowed/borderless.


----------



## Omie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *foolycooly*
> 
> Sure, I'll check Overwatch in fullscreen when I get home tonight and report back.


Ok thanks!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *user669*
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> This adds almost 100% inputlag. If your mousecursor is choppy/sluggish in fullscreen mode then you screwed up some settings. Press the menu button of the monitor twice to get into OSD menu and check what refreshrate/resolution/G-sync the monitor is running. Then set ingame settings to valid ones.


That's really weird then. Because in borderless windowed mode my sluggish/stuttery mouse problem was solved. It was full screen that was causing the issue it seems.


----------



## jfunk825

Just got one on Friday and so far it's nice. Coming from a U2414H, so 27", 1440p, high refresh rate are all firsts for me. Of course, this is also my first TN panel, so I'm learning to deal with that. Not sure how some don't think color shift is an issue. Even sitting front and center I see white take on yellowish tint on the far left & right 1/8ths of the screen.

Anyway, I can live with that as a compromise. Got this for $440 and I'm not touching one of the $700+ IPS models with the current QC issues. Overall very satisfied so far.

The one quirk I'm having at this point is that for some reason the ICC profile I set to fix the gamma seems to randomly be lost. I have to go into display settings and toggle it off/on to make it take effect again. Anybody else experiencing something like that? Thanks in advance for any suggestions.


----------



## FattysGoneWild

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jfunk825*
> 
> Just got one on Friday and so far it's nice. Coming from a U2414H, so 27", 1440p, high refresh rate are all firsts for me. Of course, this is also my first TN panel, so I'm learning to deal with that. Not sure how some don't think color shift is an issue. Even sitting front and center I see white take on yellowish tint on the far left & right 1/8ths of the screen.
> 
> Anyway, I can live with that as a compromise. Got this for $440 and I'm not touching one of the $700+ IPS models with the current QC issues. Overall very satisfied so far.
> 
> The one quirk I'm having at this point is that for some reason the ICC profile I set to fix the gamma seems to randomly be lost. I have to go into display settings and toggle it off/on to make it take effect again. Anybody else experiencing something like that? Thanks in advance for any suggestions.


If you followed this here https://pcmonitors.info/articles/using-icc-profiles-in-windows/ it should be locked 100% of the time. With the exception of some games ignoring the profile.


----------



## jfunk825

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FattysGoneWild*
> 
> If you followed this here https://pcmonitors.info/articles/using-icc-profiles-in-windows/ it should be locked 100% of the time. With the exception of some games ignoring the profile.


All my settings look correct there. That being said, I just actually saw it happen when my bluetooth xbox one s controller connected, so I waited until it shut off due to timeout and it happened again. Seems like my machine loses its ICC profile every time a bluetooth device connects or disconnects. Odd, I'll have to look into that more.


----------



## FattysGoneWild

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jfunk825*
> 
> All my settings look correct there. That being said, I just actually saw it happen when my bluetooth xbox one s controller connected, so I waited until it shut off due to timeout and it happened again. Seems like my machine loses its ICC profile every time a bluetooth device connects or disconnects. Odd, I'll have to look into that more.


Wow that is really strange and never heard of something like that before. I have no idea then. Sorry.


----------



## tgawn

Happy to help KJempa
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jfunk825*
> 
> Just got one on Friday and so far it's nice. Coming from a U2414H, so 27", 1440p, high refresh rate are all firsts for me. Of course, this is also my first TN panel, so I'm learning to deal with that. Not sure how some don't think color shift is an issue. Even sitting front and center I see white take on yellowish tint on the far left & right 1/8ths of the screen.
> 
> Anyway, I can live with that as a compromise. Got this for $440 and I'm not touching one of the $700+ IPS models with the current QC issues. Overall very satisfied so far.
> 
> The one quirk I'm having at this point is that for some reason the ICC profile I set to fix the gamma seems to randomly be lost. I have to go into display settings and toggle it off/on to make it take effect again. Anybody else experiencing something like that? Thanks in advance for any suggestions.


Go to Colour managment - advanced - change defaults - advanced

then tick use windows calibration


----------



## Teflon490

Hi Everybody

I have read about 100 last pages of this thread and I wanted to ask if this has been discussed or is at least if it is a known issue - when disabling the deep sleep, monitor in idle consumes unbelievable 13W! If the deep sleep is enabled, it seems that it first switches to normal sleep, which lasts for about 10 minutes, consuming 13W, and during this time it is also still possible to wake it with a mouse or keyboard. After this 10-minute period it enters the deep sleep and finally consumes about 0.5W, as it should, but I have to wake it up with its HW buttons. I have rev.A03.

I was wondering - if this is happening on every S2716DG out there, there are lot of people who believe that by disabling deep sleep (which is suggested even by Dell in their KNB) they solved the wake up issue without side effect, while in fact their monitor consumes riddiculous ammount of power when doing nothing! I think this is definitely an issue, and I do not understand how this could have even left the factory in this state and Dell does not obviously give a ******** about it. Every other monitor on the market has just a normal sleep mode and consumes minimum power on idle, so I do not understand why they created this 2-mode nonsense.


----------



## Teflon490

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Omie*
> 
> Is it normal that whenever I press the power button on the S2716DG that my computer makes like the connect/disconnect sound as if a USB is plugged in/out?
> 
> I usually turn the monitor off while the computer is downloading a big file or something, and when I press the power button to turn the monitor off or back on again, my computer makes that "USB connected/disconnected" sound.


I am sure you have connected the monitor with your PC via the provided USB3 cable, right? When you power the monitor down, the integrated USB3 hub gets essentially shut down, hence the disconnect sound.
Another disconnection comes with the deep sleep. When enabled, and the monitor is woken up using the HW button, I get a notification that G-Sync monitor has been plugged in. It seems that deep sleep actually acts as physically disconnecting the cable from the graphics card.


----------



## tgawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Teflon490*
> 
> Hi Everybody
> 
> I have read about 100 last pages of this thread and I wanted to ask if this has been discussed or is at least if it is a known issue - when disabling the deep sleep, monitor in idle consumes unbelievable 13W! If the deep sleep is enabled, it seems that it first switches to normal sleep, which lasts for about 10 minutes, consuming 13W, and during this time it is also still possible to wake it with a mouse or keyboard. After this 10-minute period it enters the deep sleep and finally consumes about 0.5W, as it should, but I have to wake it up with its HW buttons. I have rev.A03.
> 
> I was wondering - if this is happening on every S2716DG out there, there are lot of people who believe that by disabling deep sleep (which is suggested even by Dell in their KNB) they solved the wake up issue without side effect, while in fact their monitor consumes riddiculous ammount of power when doing nothing! I think this is definitely an issue, and I do not understand how this could have even left the factory in this state and Dell does not obviously give a ******** about it. Every other monitor on the market has just a normal sleep mode and consumes minimum power on idle, so I do not understand why they created this 2-mode nonsense.


I have run a test and have the same results as you. Good spot, no idea this was an issue.

Screen on 29w
Power save 13.3w
Deep sleep 13.3w then 0.2w after 10 mins


----------



## tgawn

Also emailed this direct to Dell. I will let you know what they say.

My screen is now back in deep sleep mode, as for me the power saving is more important and make no difference to me if I click the mouse or press the HW buttons to resume the screen. But your right, it shouldn't be like this so a bit annoying!


----------



## Teflon490

Thank you for confirming my findings. And exactly, I also use deep sleep for now. I have also contacted Dell support this week what they have to say about this, so we will see.


----------



## Omie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tgawn*
> 
> Also emailed this direct to Dell. I will let you know what they say.
> 
> My screen is now back in deep sleep mode, as for me the power saving is more important and make no difference to me if I click the mouse or press the HW buttons to resume the screen. But your right, it shouldn't be like this so a bit annoying!


I have deep sleep disabled but after looking at this I may end up turning it back on.

But if my monitor screen turns off in deep sleep I hear that you can't get it to wake up again through keyboard or mouse which is why most people turned it off. The only way is turning off the monitor and powering it on again.


----------



## tgawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Omie*
> 
> I have deep sleep disabled but after looking at this I may end up turning it back on.
> 
> But if my monitor screen turns off in deep sleep I hear that you can't get it to wake up again through keyboard or mouse which is why most people turned it off. The only way is turning off the monitor and powering it on again.


You can, just press one of the buttons on the monitor.


----------



## Omie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tgawn*
> 
> You can, just press one of the buttons on the monitor.


Oh ok that isn't that bad then.

Also, does anyone know if the S2716DG has any firmware/driver updates available?


----------



## tgawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Omie*
> 
> Oh ok that isn't that bad then.
> 
> Also, does anyone know if the S2716DG has any firmware/driver updates available?


None that I know of. I did ask a Dell rep if there was a plan for a firmware update to address the lack of OSD gamma control. He said

'There are no plans to create a firmware update to do this. Firmware updates are very costly to Dell and are only done to fix systemic issues (as defined by Dell and the manufacturer) with a monitor. All gamma settings should be done via the Nvidia Control panel.'

I would love to see a firmware update to address both the gamma control issue and also the deep sleep bug. Them this would be a truly amazing screen!


----------



## jfunk825

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tgawn*
> 
> Happy to help KJempa
> Go to Colour managment - advanced - change defaults - advanced
> 
> then tick use windows calibration


Yeah, I've done this. Doesn't change behavior. I've figure out that it's not actually bluetooth specifically, it happens if I connect my controller via USB as well. If I have the devices list in color calibration open when I do it, it actually pops up a little message telling me the list has been refreshed due to new hardware being detected.

So basically my machine is losing it's color profile any time it detects a hardware change, even though that profile is set as the "system default". Very annoying, but not likely to be directly related to the monitor. It also does the same thing if I use NVIDIA control panel to set it instead of a Windows color profile. This is WIn10 Pro X64. Anybody else experienced something similar?


----------



## tgawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jfunk825*
> 
> Yeah, I've done this. Doesn't change behavior. I've figure out that it's not actually bluetooth specifically, it happens if I connect my controller via USB as well. If I have the devices list in color calibration open when I do it, it actually pops up a little message telling me the list has been refreshed due to new hardware being detected.
> 
> So basically my machine is losing it's color profile any time it detects a hardware change, even though that profile is set as the "system default". Very annoying, but not likely to be directly related to the monitor. It also does the same thing if I use NVIDIA control panel to set it instead of a Windows color profile. This is WIn10 Pro X64. Anybody else experienced something similar?


Do you have the NCP colour settings on default? If not the NCP could be clashing with the windows ICC. Set NCP to default colour and see if that works?


----------



## user669

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *foolycooly*
> 
> Sure, I'll check Overwatch in fullscreen when I get home tonight and report back.
> Interesting video, thanks. However, there is no way I'm going to stop playing all of my games in borderless windowed mode when available because I tab out of my games to my other monitors so often.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *foolycooly*
> 
> Yes, I know that of course. However a lot of games will take 2-3 full seconds to cleanly minimize when in full screen mode and there is no delay when running windowed/borderless.


I don't really understand why you bought a minimum-inputlag, super fast response time monitor for serious gaming then. You add a **** ton of permanent inputlag just because you can't wait 1-2 sec for a game to minimize? Why bother with such a monitor if you actively work against its advantages? You could have saved a lot of money and have a lot better color/gamma with a generic korean 120Hz TV.


----------



## foolycooly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *user669*
> 
> I don't really understand why you bought a minimum-inputlag, super fast response time monitor for serious gaming then. You add a **** ton of permanent inputlag just because you can't wait 1-2 sec for a game to minimize? Why bother with such a monitor if you actively work against its advantages? You could have saved a lot of money and have a lot better color/gamma with a generic korean 120Hz TV.


Believe it or not, I didn't buy this screen for the "1ms" response time. I bought it for 1440p, gsync, and 144hz refresh rate. It's still worlds better than my old 60hz 8ms panels. Maybe I'm just not superhuman but I can't tell the difference in input lag between borderless windowed and fullscreen in overwatch. Also it's more like 4-5 seconds to tab out and that's too long for me.


----------



## wizardbro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *user669*
> 
> I don't really understand why you bought a minimum-inputlag, super fast response time monitor for serious gaming then. You add a **** ton of permanent inputlag just because you can't wait 1-2 sec for a game to minimize? Why bother with such a monitor if you actively work against its advantages? You could have saved a lot of money and have a lot better color/gamma with a generic korean 120Hz TV.


G-sync works in borderless windowed and turns off DWM triple buffering.


----------



## user669

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wizardbro*
> 
> G-sync works in borderless windowed and turns off DWM triple buffering.


This has nothing to do with Gsync. Vsync adds even more inputlag yes (that's why you should always cap FPS to ~5-6 beneath refresh rate so Gsync stays enabled all the time and won't get replaced by Vsync) and tripple buffering can be disabled globally in Nvidia control panel. However I was talking about windowed-mode itself which adds ~110% inputlag. If you can't recognize this additional lag in a fast shooter then I guess your senses are not fit enough for it anyway lol.


----------



## wizardbro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *user669*
> 
> This has nothing to do with Gsync. Vsync adds even more inputlag yes (that's why you should always cap FPS to ~5-6 beneath refresh rate so Gsync stays enabled all the time and won't get replaced by Vsync) and tripple buffering can be disabled globally in Nvidia control panel. However I was talking about windowed-mode itself which adds ~110% inputlag. If you can't recognize this additional lag in a fast shooter then I guess your senses are not fit enough for it anyway lol.


DWM triple buffering cannot be turned off in Windows 10. The video you linked shows input lag caused by DWM triple buffering in windowed mode and borderless because he doesn't specify he's using Windows 7 with aero turned off and he doesn't have gsync monitor. He doesn't seem to be aware of it in the video at all.

Gsync turns off DWM triple buffering so input lag should be the same Fullscreen or windowed, with fps limited slightly below the gsync max cap.

It's possible that windowed mode inherently adds more input lag, even with gsync on (DWM vsync off), but I haven't seen any proof of that yet.


----------



## tgawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tgawn*
> 
> Also emailed this direct to Dell. I will let you know what they say.
> 
> My screen is now back in deep sleep mode, as for me the power saving is more important and make no difference to me if I click the mouse or press the HW buttons to resume the screen. But your right, it shouldn't be like this so a bit annoying!


Here is their answer.

Good day!
This is regarding your recent email interaction with Dell Tech support.
We have reviewed your email and we did not found any issue with the Monitor.
The system is working as designed thus, we can not provide any solution for your concern here at Hardware warranty support.

Kind regards,

A bit rubbish, but is what is it.


----------



## Teflon490

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tgawn*
> 
> A bit rubbish, but is what is it.


I think that's put mildly. Coincidentally, a user over at Dell support forums asked the same question: http://en.community.dell.com/support-forums/peripherals/f/3529/t/20005111

I could not belive the support's answer: The user's Guide does not make any mention of waking the S2716DG from Deep Sleep using mouse or keyboard.

So they basically screwed up, and now they are trying to justify it with the "wake up by mouse or keyboard" function not being specified in the manual, so it actually behaves well and as intended. It does not matter that this function has become practically a standard since the early nineties. It is riddiculous.


----------



## Ysbzqu6572

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *user669*
> 
> This has nothing to do with Gsync. Vsync adds even more inputlag yes (that's why you should always cap FPS to ~5-6 beneath refresh rate so Gsync stays enabled all the time and won't get replaced by Vsync) and tripple buffering can be disabled globally in Nvidia control panel. However I was talking about windowed-mode itself which adds ~110% inputlag. If you can't recognize this additional lag in a fast shooter then I guess your senses are not fit enough for it anyway lol.


Can you prove this ?
Because I play FPS for over 15 years and I have not noticed difference between full screen and borderless with G-Sync enabled.


----------



## user669

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wizardbro*
> 
> DWM triple buffering cannot be turned off in Windows 10. The video you linked shows input lag caused by DWM triple buffering in windowed mode and borderless because he doesn't specify he's using Windows 7 with aero turned off and he doesn't have gsync monitor. He doesn't seem to be aware of it in the video at all.
> 
> Gsync turns off DWM triple buffering so input lag should be the same Fullscreen or windowed, with fps limited slightly below the gsync max cap.
> 
> It's possible that windowed mode inherently adds more input lag, even with gsync on (DWM vsync off), but I haven't seen any proof of that yet.


According to his twitter and a 



 he uses Windows 10 on all of his tests and as you said yourself;

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/4o45ud/borderless_gaming_and_forced_dwm_tripple_buffering/
 means the input lag in windowed/borderless is always like he demonstrated in his video. He also made a video about Gsync: as long as you cap the framerate below refresh rate Gsync does not add any inputlag *in fullscreen*.

The biggest part of the inputlag *in fullscreen* comes from Vsync which adds ~75-125% additional inputlag, double/triple buffering itself "only" adds about ~10-30% lag. However this depends heavily on the game itself, for example CS:GO V-Sync adds "just" ~50-65% lag instead.




IMHO as the game still runs with FPS > refresh rate in windowed mode and the additional inputlag from fullscreen => windowed is bigger than the measured lag from triple buffering alone, there must be something more to DWM than Vsync + triple buffering alone (especially because triple buffering is an OpenGL technology and DirectX games implements only parts or even none of it: "render ahead"). I am not sure if Gsync can eliminate this mysterious thingy too.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *H4wk*
> 
> Can you prove this ?
> Because I play FPS for over 15 years and I have not noticed difference between full screen and borderless with G-Sync enabled.


Gsync isn't available since 15 years...
If you are on Windows > 7 then you'll have massive input lag in borderless/windowed mode. On Windows 7 you could disable DWM to get rid of it like @wizardbro said, however your fps will still suffer in non-exclusive mode.
See first screenshot above or watch the full explanation here: 




Unfortunately there are no tests on windowed + Gsync, I can test it myself after I got home as I am very sensitive to inputlag which unfortunately makes me also very sensitive to motion sickness so the current generation of VR is pretty much dead for me


----------



## Ysbzqu6572

I am sensitive to input lag as well, I do have my FPS capped below g-sync limit of course but I do not notice MASSIVE input lag as you described it while going from full screen to borderless.


----------



## Canardcache

Question: have you found a solution against the overshoot ghosting (when scrolling FE)?
Is there a Dell rev 04 without this problem ?


----------



## user669

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Canardcache*
> 
> Question: have you found a solution against the overshoot ghosting (when scrolling FE)?
> Is there a Dell rev 04 without this problem ?


Lower RGB values to 78-78-78 and brightness to something between 35-50 to get rid of overshoot.
Do not use 'fast' response time setting.


----------



## Canardcache

I have tried this... and i have always this effect (less but there).
Really anoying in webbrowsing and working on images (with txt).


----------



## user669

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Canardcache*
> 
> I have tried this... and i have always this effect (less but there).
> Really anoying in webbrowsing and working on images (with txt).


With RGB set to <80 there is no overshoot so you may have set something else. Try resetting to factory default settings first.


----------



## Canardcache

Sorry, but i have overshoot... less colorfull and more white but there is overshoot.


----------



## alpsie

I´ve ordered this screen, but currently its out of stock at my dealer, and i´m getting tired of waiting.
I´m curious if anyone have tried the Acer XB271HUA and can say how it compared to the dell?


----------



## Canardcache

I have the same question.
I'm testing the PG278QR : it's nearly perfect BUT the AG coating is sooooo grainy.
I'm curious with this aspect on the Acer too!


----------



## TheGlow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *foolycooly*
> 
> Believe it or not, I didn't buy this screen for the "1ms" response time. I bought it for 1440p, gsync, and 144hz refresh rate. It's still worlds better than my old 60hz 8ms panels. Maybe I'm just not superhuman but I can't tell the difference in input lag between borderless windowed and fullscreen in overwatch. Also it's more like 4-5 seconds to tab out and that's too long for me.


I've never really pinned down the alt-tab delay causes. I've had rigs where its instant even in fullscreen, and others where it can be 4-5 seconds or outright freeze up the screen to black.
Ive learned to open task manager and close the last game I played all by keyboard commands and memory. This brings me back 9 out of 10 times.
Or when I set my daughter up with my old desktop. Fullscreen is giving 45-50fps, borderlesswindow 60. And it was fine when I was using it *shrug*.


----------



## jfunk825

Man, this color profile issue is really bugging me. It switches back to defaults (yes, even though I've set a profile as "system default" in the admin menu) every time a hardware change is detected (IE connect/disconnect gamepad) and it also is just happening randomly when the system is idle too (it's back every morning when I wake up and every day when I get home from work).

I know this isn't likely a monitor fault itself, this is just the first monitor I've had that has such poor factory calibration that I have to rely on software to make it tolerable and can't fix it with hardware settings.

I've repeatedly deleted all existing profiles, added them back in, gone into admin menu and set as defaults. Doesn't matter, it resets to defaults that don't even exist in my menu anymore. It's really just the gamma too...that's the only thing I need to rely on software to fix. But it's SOOO bad that I can't stand to look at it with the default gamma. Even my desktop wallpaper looks like washed out trash without it adjusted. What a shame that 4 revisions in they still haven't just adjusted the factory gamma to be somewhere near reasonable.

Does anybody have any further suggestions for what I can possibly do to stop this behavior? For now I'm running Display Profile.exe just so I always have it there as a one-click fix, but it's REALLY making it difficult to enjoy this monitor.


----------



## jfunk825

By the way, outside of the gamma / profile reset issue, I am really enjoying the monitor.

144hz, 1440p @ 27" are all awesome coming from a 24" 1080p U2414H. I felt I had to have g-sync if I was going to bother with 1440p and 144Hz though, as I knew my 1070 wouldn't be able to push 100+ frames at 1440p consistently across all games. I'm too lazy to adjust settings every time I switch games, so g-sync lets me not worry about.

Everything is just as I'd hoped except this horror show of a factory gamma setting. Gotta get this profile reset issue sorted or I may have to give up on this thing and just get a 60Hz U2715 instead.


----------



## tiramoko

I just got this panel 2 weeks ago. I didn't really notice this when I'm playing games or just browsing web. Earlier, I checked black light bleed test on YouTube to check if I my panel has BLB. When I'm looking at it it looks just fine to me, but when I took a picture with my phone this what it came out. I've done several blb test but never seen anything until I took a picture.


----------



## Nukemaster

Your camera will keep the shutter open(or sensor on in some cases if you did not have a shutter) until it thinks it has gathered enough light to full expose the image.

The problem is on something dark, it will collect light for a long time and can cause this(it is actually overexposed in that case). You would have to adjust the shutter speed until you get what it looks like to you if you want to share with others.'

Do not worry about things you can not see.


----------



## Teflon490

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jfunk825*
> 
> What a shame that 4 revisions in they still haven't just adjusted the factory gamma to be somewhere near reasonable.
> .


Because they do not see it as a problem, it is ok for them. They do not care it is practically unusable. At least if they included gamma setting in the OSD, I think all of my older monitors had gamma setting, really can't understand why they think it is not necessary to have it, especially when the gamma is messed up out of the box.


----------



## Kittenpuke

Just picked up an A04 revision of the S2716DG. No dead pixels or light bleed, perfect!! Now then, I NEED some recommendations on how to filter/reduce turn down etc the blue light.
Is there a Low Blue Light Color Profile for Dell S2716DG?

It takes me an hour to fall asleep unless I use f.lux which lowers the blue light spectrum. If I apply a color profile from TFT Central, my f.lux does not seem to want to work with it. If I apply the TFT Central profile, the f.lux "filtering" goes away. If I click f.lux in my taskbar, the TFT Central colors go away. ( I actually run f.lux 24/7 so blue light is always filtered. It helps my eyes SO much.)
How can I get a decent color profile but still be able to filter out blue light somehow? I know TFT had a low blue light profile for the S2417DG but I don't see one for the S2716DG.


----------



## tps3443

Help me out guys. The Dell G-Sync monitors are the best value out there.

Micro Center has a retail boxed S2417DG for $379.99. retail boxed sealed. 165Hz.

Best Buy has a Dell S2716DG 144Hz for $479.99.

I'm having a hard time choosing.

I'm finally able to buy a good monitor for my GTX 1080.

It seems the 24" has a higher PPI of 140 something, and a close gamma to 2.2 while it has a lower contrast. But is a 165Hz panel.

The 27" is larger, 144Hz, much higher true contrast, gamma curve is not quite as close.

There both beautiful. And priced way out of the market than any other competitors.

$699 for the Asus pg278QR TN is out of my budget for a TN.

If I were spending $699 I'd buy the ViewSonic XG2703 Gsync 165Hz with a AH/VA IPS panel.

What should I do? I'm going to buy either Dell Monday, or Tuesday.


----------



## Naked Snake

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tps3443*
> 
> Help me out guys. The Dell G-Sync monitors are the best value out there.
> 
> Micro Center has a retail boxed S2417DG for $379.99. retail boxed sealed. 165Hz.
> 
> Best Buy has a Dell S2716DG 144Hz for $479.99.
> 
> I'm having a hard time choosing.
> 
> I'm finally able to buy a good monitor for my GTX 1080.
> 
> It seems the 24" has a higher PPI of 140 something, and a close gamma to 2.2 while it has a lower contrast. But is a 165Hz panel.
> 
> The 27" is larger, 144Hz, much higher true contrast, gamma curve is not quite as close.
> 
> There both beautiful. And priced way out of the market than any other competitors.
> 
> $699 for the Asus pg278QR TN is out of my budget for a TN.
> 
> If I were spending $699 I'd buy the ViewSonic XG2703 Gsync 165Hz with a AH/VA IPS panel.
> 
> What should I do? I'm going to buy either Dell Monday, or Tuesday.


It depends, would you be able to live with a 24' inches monitor for long time? I know I can't, 27 inches it's the minimum for me but that is just me.

I had the S2716DG and it was a good TN but had some problems with banding, specially in Resident Evil 7 which then make me to switch to the Viewsonic XG2703.

Evaluate if the 3 inches difference are worth $100 in your case, because everything else can be somewhat fixed with an ICC profile and the 144hz vs 165hz it's not a big deal unless you are a superhuman, I know I'm not so I don't bother in that regard.


----------



## foolycooly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tps3443*
> 
> Help me out guys. The Dell G-Sync monitors are the best value out there.
> 
> Micro Center has a retail boxed S2417DG for $379.99. retail boxed sealed. 165Hz.
> 
> Best Buy has a Dell S2716DG 144Hz for $479.99.
> 
> I'm having a hard time choosing.
> 
> I'm finally able to buy a good monitor for my GTX 1080.
> 
> It seems the 24" has a higher PPI of 140 something, and a close gamma to 2.2 while it has a lower contrast. But is a 165Hz panel.
> 
> The 27" is larger, 144Hz, much higher true contrast, gamma curve is not quite as close.
> 
> There both beautiful. And priced way out of the market than any other competitors.
> 
> $699 for the Asus pg278QR TN is out of my budget for a TN.
> 
> If I were spending $699 I'd buy the ViewSonic XG2703 Gsync 165Hz with a AH/VA IPS panel.
> 
> What should I do? I'm going to buy either Dell Monday, or Tuesday.


The size difference isn't enormous IMO, but if you're close on deciding, go with the bigger option. Another thing to consider if you have a Costco near you, they have the Xb271hu on sale for $599.99. After owning the s271dg and not being able to get over the banding and color (TN), I went out and got the Acer and am very happy at that price. I still think both Dell models are great values if you're going to be using them for purely twitch gaming like overwatch or cs. But if you're used to IPS panels you might have difficulty getting over the viewing angle color shifts and banding issues.


----------



## Teflon490

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kittenpuke*
> 
> Just picked up an A04 revision of the S2716DG. No dead pixels or light bleed, perfect!! Now then, I NEED some recommendations on how to filter/reduce turn down etc the blue light.
> Is there a Low Blue Light Color Profile for Dell S2716DG?
> 
> It takes me an hour to fall asleep unless I use f.lux which lowers the blue light spectrum. If I apply a color profile from TFT Central, my f.lux does not seem to want to work with it. If I apply the TFT Central profile, the f.lux "filtering" goes away. If I click f.lux in my taskbar, the TFT Central colors go away. ( I actually run f.lux 24/7 so blue light is always filtered. It helps my eyes SO much.)
> How can I get a decent color profile but still be able to filter out blue light somehow? I know TFT had a low blue light profile for the S2417DG but I don't see one for the S2716DG.


I don't understand. In the color-preset modes-custom color menu you can mix the RGB all you like, so why don't you use it?


----------



## Kalimera

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kittenpuke*
> 
> Just picked up an A04 revision of the S2716DG. No dead pixels or light bleed, perfect!! Now then, I NEED some recommendations on how to filter/reduce turn down etc the blue light.
> Is there a Low Blue Light Color Profile for Dell S2716DG?
> 
> It takes me an hour to fall asleep unless I use f.lux which lowers the blue light spectrum. If I apply a color profile from TFT Central, my f.lux does not seem to want to work with it. If I apply the TFT Central profile, the f.lux "filtering" goes away. If I click f.lux in my taskbar, the TFT Central colors go away. ( I actually run f.lux 24/7 so blue light is always filtered. It helps my eyes SO much.)
> How can I get a decent color profile but still be able to filter out blue light somehow? I know TFT had a low blue light profile for the S2417DG but I don't see one for the S2716DG.


You can try lowering color temperature through Dell Display Manager, which has a similar effect to f.lux and should work with ICC profiles..


----------



## KempA

Hello together,

after I showed my banding-problems a few pages ago, I just received my new S2716DG -> same problem.
And now I dont wanna hear stuff like "thats normal for a TN-Panel", because this isnt right.

I compared my screen with a few others here in the forum and in other forums. We compared the same pictures at the same settings.
After all this I can say: the problem is revision A04!
There were banding issues at the older revisions, too. But since A04 the problem is much harder than before.

Comparing the same pictures at the same settings with other monitors of an older revisision, its just annoying.


----------



## CrashTestWombat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KempA*
> 
> Hello together,
> 
> after I showed my banding-problems a few pages ago, I just received my new S2716DG -> same problem.
> And now I dont wanna hear stuff like "thats normal for a TN-Panel", because this isnt right.
> 
> I compared my screen with a few others here in the forum and in other forums. We compared the same pictures at the same settings.
> After all this I can say: the problem is revision A04!
> There were banding issues at the older revisions, too. But since A04 the problem is much harder than before.
> 
> Comparing the same pictures at the same settings with other monitors of an older revisision, its just annoying.


Hmm I was going to go the return route with my A04 but if I'm just gonna get the same one....****. Because the banding is terrible, games like Alan Wake and Deus Ex are so ugly to look at, and they shouldn't be on a 800 dollar monitor.

What are you planning on doing? Keeping it or returning it?


----------



## KempA

To be honest, Ive no idea what to do with this monitor.
Maybe I will return it to my selling-partner. But I need a monitor and I dont know what to buy now...

I just called Dell my phone and they were surprised about my banding-problems with 2 monitors. They just can offer me exchange, than I would get a refurbished monitor. Nice... No way I will do that.

Maybe the Asus PG278QR could be an option for us. But its really annoying to pay 100€ more for something I dont like: a gaming-brand
EDIT: The Asus uses the same panel, so there will be banding-issues, too.


----------



## gurglemenow

so i managed to get dell to price match Frys.com for $345 for the S2716DG monitor and it has arrived! its the A04 revision. where do i begin calibrating? i feel the brightness is burning a hole in my eyes even when im reducing it.


----------



## user669

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gurglemenow*
> 
> so i managed to get dell to price match Frys.com for $345 for the S2716DG monitor and it has arrived! its the A04 revision. where do i begin calibrating? i feel the brightness is burning a hole in my eyes even when im reducing it.


Lower RGB values to 78-78-78 and brightness to something between 35-50 to get rid of overshoot.
In Nvidia control panel lower gamma to something between 0.95-0.85.
Only activate GSYNC in games where you get at least 90-100fps. I found everything lower will just make the monitor choppy which is IMHO worse than that little tearing you get with 144Hz + lower fps.

Never ever set response time to fast.

Make sure ingame settings on all your games say [email protected] A lot of games (for example Battlefield) will initially start up with 60Hz which will limit the monitor to 60Hz.
Press the monitor menu button twice to make sure the mode you are running is correct.

Always disable VSYNC (vertical syncronisation), no matter if GSYNC is running or not. It adds a huge amount of input lag (even too big for non-shooter games).

If you use gysnc make sure you lock the framerate of the game to something lower than 144fps (as far as I can tell 138fps is working in every game). The reason behind this is if the fps exceeds the monitor refresh rate (144Hz) Gsync will turn itself off and you'll get tearing. Some games will even activate Vsync.
Try using ingame-commands/conifg-settings (in battlefield for example gametime.maxvariablefps 138 in user.cfg in root-game-dir) because tools like Nvidia Inspector add input lag even worse than Vsync themselfs.


----------



## Renq86

Hi, i just bought this monitor two days ago and love it but... i see strange things in battlefield 4. any ideas what is causing that? 
And also vertical lines are present when in the window what whows who killed you etc. Im really worried. Grid Autosport with it vibrant colors looks great. Haven't tried many other games.

EDIT: ok, it seems that the battlefield loading screens are ment to look like this?

And when i firest connected the monitor i got this view and today also after connectng and disconnecting my old samsung monitor.


----------



## TheMiracle

Is there any difference from A04 to A03??

I bought two new S2716DG to use together with the one I already had to play racing games with 3 screen. My old one is A03, and the new ones are A04. And the screen colors of the A04 is diffrent from the A03. Its has a red look (like if I was using the Warm preset color) compared to the A03.
All the three have the same calibration (from TFT Central, with their ICC profile).

Has anyone noticed this difference?? Am I doing anything wrong??


----------



## KEITHRH12

How is this monitor?
im thinking of upgrading from my asus [email protected] to this.

pros? cons?

Best buy has it on sale for 399, the 24in version


----------



## KEITHRH12

this one?

https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=0JC-0004-00551


----------



## Renq86

Hi again, what to think about this backlight bleed?

Noticeable in dark room when background is black

Brightness is 20


----------



## FattysGoneWild

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Renq86*
> 
> Hi again, what to think about this backlight bleed?
> 
> Noticeable in dark room when background is black
> 
> Brightness is 20


You have the ass cheeks problem. Hope fully it goes away for you.


----------



## Snyder43

Hello everyone. I just bought my Dell S2716DG AO4 monitor today. I am loving the monitor besides the fact Im having trouble getting it calibrated right. I have a slight red/yellow tint on whites that I can seem to get rid of. I have been looking everyone online trying to get some good settings but nothing seems to be fixing the red/yellow tint on whites. Pics dont really do much for this so I didnt take any.

I am also having a wierd issue with black-white fading (gradient). I have a Asus VN274H monitor that looks good and is the picture that looks better. The picture where you can see around the image it is choppy and doesnt just fade smoothly.

I am just looking for any advice on any of my issues.. some good settings to try or tricks to try would be awesome.. thanks for any advice in advanced.


----------



## Renq86

Can this problem go away itself?


----------



## Ysbzqu6572

What are your settings ? It would seem to me that it is way too bright and gamma is off.
Would you attach the picture so I can test when I will get home this week ?


----------



## KempA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Snyder43*
> 
> Hello everyone. I just bought my Dell S2716DG AO4 monitor today. I am loving the monitor besides the fact Im having trouble getting it calibrated right. I have a slight red/yellow tint on whites that I can seem to get rid of. I have been looking everyone online trying to get some good settings but nothing seems to be fixing the red/yellow tint on whites. Pics dont really do much for this so I didnt take any.
> 
> I am also having a wierd issue with black-white fading (gradient). I have a Asus VN274H monitor that looks good and is the picture that looks better. The picture where you can see around the image it is choppy and doesnt just fade smoothly.
> 
> I am just looking for any advice on any of my issues.. some good settings to try or tricks to try would be awesome.. thanks for any advice in advanced.


Hey Snyder,

Just look a few pages back. I had the same problems. In my opinion this banding is a BIG problem of the revision A04.
Other settings wont help much. I tried everything... settings, icc-prolfiles, different computers, different cables (and also a 2nd monitor of this revision) and nothing helped. A lot of people using a A04 got this big issues. The best thing u can do is returning this monitor and wait for a new revision.

Here just one more example for the banding:


----------



## Karvamuhmi

Check in display options if you are using 16bit color. If so chance it to 32bit. It helped with my dell s2417dg.


----------



## KempA

Windows 10 automatically uses 32-bit-colours. But like I said before: I tested the monitor with different pcs (not only windows), different cables, different settings,... and the problem was visible at anytime. Dell has problems with the AUO-Panels at the moment. No setting-change can do anything against this.


----------



## tgawn

Hi KempA,

I was chatting to you a couple of weeks ago and just logged on to see you are having more problems. That really sucks.

The last pic you put up looks terrible.

Having two A04's that do this plus others now complaining about banding would obviously point to one conclusion, this is an A03 problem.

Not right at all. Dell should sort it. This monitor does has some limitations for me such as moderate banding in very dark scene's and a lack of hardware gamma control. But I can live with these easily for the 144hz gsync.

With your heavy banding I think I would be giving this back and looking else where.

Quality control in the monitor world really seems to be very sub par across the board when it comes to 'high performance gaming' monitors.


----------



## Shadowarez

Maybe the monitor tech isn't mature enough to create monitors without issues, hoping 2017-2018 changes things so all this B's is a thing of past and we start getting what we pay for instead for throwing our money and hoping we don't stuck with a defective junk heap that has to go back and fourth to company till you eventually get lucky and get one with less severe issues then one you sent back.


----------



## Rvix

Hey,

Just got 24 inch version of this monitor, it arrived yesterday. Sadly, after a short period of time, I noticed the bottom bezel strip thing was bent on the bottom right of the monitor. Just over the area that the OSD is placed. When I try to gently press against it, strip was stayed in place for a while before returning to it's old position. It's not that bad really I am still annoyed to see something like this on brand new monitor.

I actually don't want to bother returning or replacing it but I will If I have to. What do you guys think? I am considering to carefully apply a little glue in between with a toothpick or something and see if it will stay in place or not. I could live with it if I knew that it would not expand any further.


----------



## KempA

Its a completly new bought monitor. DONT use glue to "fix" that. Just return ur unit and let them send a new one.


----------



## Derpinheimer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KempA*
> 
> Its a completly new bought monitor. DONT use glue to "fix" that. Just return ur unit and let them send a new one.


+1 you don't need them holding this against you in the future if you have a serious problem with it


----------



## Rvix

Thank you for your answers. Called Dell and convinced them to send me a replacement.


----------



## ToKuten

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rvix*
> 
> Thank you for your answers. Called Dell and convinced them to send me a replacement.


Good luck if you can receive a new one instead of refurbished monitor.
The best way is too ask a refund and rebuy a new one.


----------



## ironhide138

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ToKuten*
> 
> Good luck if you can receive a new one instead of refurbished monitor.
> The best way is too ask a refund and rebuy a new one.


this.. the one you get most likely going to be a refurb :\


----------



## Rvix

I'm afraid so









Well, I guess, I can send back the replacement if it is in worse condition than the one I got. Then maybe I'll try to take my money back from the shopping portal that I bought the original.


----------



## ironhide138

hypothetically, when would be the next time manufacturers will be showing off new monitors? with the 1080 dropping, and the 1080ti on the way, I'm hoping 1440p starts to have more options.


----------



## KayakNate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gene-z*
> 
> I was reading through that thread you linked and this simple trick works on the S24 for G-Sync + ULMB:
> 
> 1. Disable G-Sync
> 2. Enable ULMB in monitor
> 3. Create a custom res and ADD +5 to your Vertical Total
> 4. Enable G-Sync
> 
> I only tested using G-Sync games in windowed mode. Will mess around with it more tonight when I have time.


I'm jumping onto the simultaneous g-sync and ULMB train a little late. Not sure which revision I have of the S2716DG, but I got it Christmas of '15, so probably one of the first.

Does the "ADD +5" in the instructions above refer to making a resolution with CRU of 1445?


----------



## Ysbzqu6572

I tried G-Sync + ULBM... it flickers, there are black frames inserted and visible quite often.


----------



## KayakNate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *H4wk*
> 
> I tried G-Sync + ULBM... it flickers, there are black frames inserted and visible quite often.


Is this issue common enough that no one does this anymore, or do some still use it for their primary mode of gaming?


----------



## b4thman

I am interested in g-sync + Nvidia 3d vision. I know it does not work, but who knows.

I also would like to know if there is any firmware update for this monitor, or any way to make it a bit better. I have read that Asus Swift was initially known for the bad 3D (ghosting), and aparently a firmware solved that problem.

Another thing is that I never change the Display/Response Time. I leave it always "Normal", and I am not sure in what circunstances I should change to "Fast".


----------



## KayakNate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *H4wk*
> 
> I tried G-Sync + ULBM... it flickers, there are black frames inserted and visible quite often.


I'd still like to try. I'm trying the steps I listed above but am not seeing it working. is the +5 for the vertical res?


----------



## Teflon490

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *b4thman*
> 
> Another thing is that I never change the Display/Response Time. I leave it always "Normal", and I am not sure in what circunstances I should change to "Fast".


Do not bother with this setting. FAST is totally unusable as it introduces a lot of ghosting. NORMAL is suitable for everything.


----------



## Talon2016

I've had this monitor for about a year and absolutely love this monitor. I was going to recommend this monitor to my brother until I saw Acer had a 27" 1440p 165Hz 1ms TN panel the Acer XB271HU for $599. I recommended that over this one since it's a true 1ms according to the specs and its 165Hz.

My current settings on my Dell are:
75% Contrast
50% Brightness
Custom Color: 97% R, 98% G, 100 B
Normal Response Times

Monitor looks excellent and I don't seem to have that banding issue that some have had. I think I have an A02.


----------



## b4thman

What is the best icc profile so far for this monitor? I have also A02 version without any banding issue, the only thing that bothers me is the high brightness (and so poor black).

Another missing thing in this monitor is a OSD shorcut to change different color/brightness profiles. Always I want to change brightness I have to do manually. This monitor has also a bit of "ghosting" issue when playing with Nvidia 3D Vision glasses (there are in the market other monitors without this issue, even though none using 1440p resolution). Anyway this is a great monitor..., the only thing is that is not perfect.


----------



## air tree

I'm curious, I have been reading up on this monitor a little bit and have heard complaints of pixel inversion? Is this a common problem and if so, is it noticeable?


----------



## neculcea8

Be aware of rev. A04, it has horrible banding. No pixel inversion though


----------



## kevindd992002

So is this monitor a good 1440p 144Hz monitor? Or are there better ones?


----------



## neculcea8

It is great, but for now it seems that DELL have some problem with rev A04 (banding isue)


----------



## Teflon490

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *air tree*
> 
> I'm curious, I have been reading up on this monitor a little bit and have heard complaints of pixel inversion? Is this a common problem and if so, is it noticeable?


I am a little confused if pixel inversion is the same as the vertical interlace pattern artifacts. Because I have seen people to use both descriptions for the issue perfectly shown here, in the first 3 seconds (later it is not visible for some reason, just the first 3 seconds): 



I was really surprised in a bad way when I immediatley noticed it in first game I fired up on this monitor. It is visible the most on dark/bright contrast transitions when the picture is moving. I think it is quite distracting and I wonder, if the reason why most people do not see it is because they are not sensible to it, or if there are actually some units that do not show this issue. Otherwise, the monitor would be perfect, but this interlacing is really annoying sometimes.


----------



## PCM2

Yes, the terms are generally used interchangeably to describe the same thing. I prefer 'vertical interlace patterns' because it is less ambiguous and more descriptive.


----------



## b4thman

No firmware to update A02 to anything else? I notice that the OSD has a problem memorizing the brighness/contrast. If I change them when playing with 3D Vision automatically changes also the normal mode, and it should'n happen.

I have also noticed something weird when adjusting color with the OSD. Actually it seems that it does not modify RGB color saturation, but only the brightness of each primaty color. For example, it is impossible to get a grayscaled picture touching these buttons. I don't know if that is normal in pc monitors when dealing with colors.

I am also interested in a new firmware because maybe the excesive brightness that this monitor has out of the box could be fixed with it. As I said before I need to lower down brightness to almost 0% to have a decent black (even at 0% this monitor is brighter than other monitors).


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neculcea8*
> 
> It is great, but for now it seems that DELL have some problem with rev A04 (banding isue)


Are we talking about a software revision (easily updated with a FW update) or a hardware revision (cannot be updated by the end user)?

And is this monitor the cheapest one that I can get with the specs I need?


----------



## neculcea8

Are we talking about a software revision (easily updated with a FW update) or a hardware revision (cannot be updated by the end user)?

-unfortunately is a hardware revision

And is this monitor the cheapest one that I can get with the specs I need?

-Yes it is, and potential one of the best in this range, too bad it has this banding isue


----------



## kevindd992002

Is a fix in the works though?


----------



## neculcea8

I dont know for sure. We can only hope that rev 05 will come without this isues


----------



## nizmoz

I just bought this monitor on Friday, and waiting for it to come in. Was this a bad move? It was on sale for $450. Let me know your thoughts, I guess I could return it and find something else, but everything else costs more.


----------



## b4thman

Mine is A02 and it as no banding issue at all. Maybe if you recive A04 you can send it back to Dell to replace for a new one, maybe a previous one if you insist in that defect.

Is there any difference in terms of software (firmware) about A02 and A04? is there anything improved or any new feature? OSD is not precisely the best of this monitor.


----------



## FattysGoneWild

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nizmoz*
> 
> I just bought this monitor on Friday, and waiting for it to come in. Was this a bad move? It was on sale for $450. Let me know your thoughts, I guess I could return it and find something else, but everything else costs more.


Solid deal at $450. I paid the same and would pay no more then that.


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nizmoz*
> 
> I just bought this monitor on Friday, and waiting for it to come in. Was this a bad move? It was on sale for $450. Let me know your thoughts, I guess I could return it and find something else, but everything else costs more.


Where'd you buy it?


----------



## HD5830Gamer

I'm considering buying one of these to convert to glossy. I read that this is one of the few monitors that can have the AG removed without damaging the polarizer. Seems like the "graining" issue with removing AG is a problem with IPS panels only? Every IPS AG removal I've seen gets the graining issue but never has happened with TN panels.

How is the viewing angles and color accuracy? I also read that TN panels have improved a lot since 2010 when it comes to viewing angles and color accuracy.


----------



## nizmoz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> Where'd you buy it?


Dell had a one day special with coupon. I got lucky and found a post that showed it on another site and grabbed it. But didn't know about these issues here before I did that. So now I am concerned.


----------



## Teflon490

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nizmoz*
> 
> Dell had a one day special with coupon. I got lucky and found a post that showed it on another site and grabbed it. But didn't know about these issues here before I did that. So now I am concerned.


If you get a good piece from the start, it's the best you can get at this price. And you can always request a replacement with Dell if it happens to come with one of the issues described in this thread. If you are patient enough, you will get a good piece eventually


----------



## Demius

Vertical Interlacing/"Pixel Inversion":

Just to get things straight, does this artifact come with every s2716dg?
I just find it weird that reviews in amazon only barely mention this (very few actually mention it), which leads me to the conclusion that either:

A. Exists in only some monitors
B. Exists in all monitors but to a different degree
C. Exists in all monitors the same but only certain people notice it

Should i even be worried about vertical interlacing? I just think that if it were a big problem i would see more noise around it, like i see around IPS glow back and light bleed in other monitors.
If i were to use this monitor with interlacing, and suddenly the interlacing magically disappeared, would it then feel the same way as changing from 60hz from 144hz? (The same sort of "wow how have i not been gaming on 144hz up until now").

Thanks


----------



## Malinkadink

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Demius*
> 
> Vertical Interlacing/"Pixel Inversion":
> 
> Just to get things straight, does this artifact come with every s2716dg?
> I just find it weird that reviews in amazon only barely mention this (very few actually mention it), which leads me to the conclusion that either:
> 
> A. Exists in only some monitors
> B. Exists in all monitors but to a different degree
> C. Exists in all monitors the same but only certain people notice it
> 
> Should i even be worried about vertical interlacing? I just think that if it were a big problem i would see more noise around it, like i see around IPS glow back and light bleed in other monitors.
> If i were to use this monitor with interlacing, and suddenly the interlacing magically disappeared, would it then feel the same way as changing from 60hz from 144hz? (The same sort of "wow how have i not been gaming on 144hz up until now").
> 
> Thanks


C, its always C. Also the brightness you run at will have some effect on whether you notice it or not. Very low brightness will mask the artifacts. Sometimes playing around with the contrast slider can alleviate pixel inversion to a degree too.


----------



## neculcea8

Does anyone know if rev. A03 come with that color banding?


----------



## tgawn

I have rev A03 and can confirm that the banding is absolute minimal. I find it very game specific. For example I always see banding in the sky in GTA 5, but do not know if this is monitor specific or not? Some very dark games have a bit, but I mean really dark like Resident Evil. 99.9% of the time I never notice banding, even when looking for it.

I did some screenshot comparrisions with a guy on here who has a Rev 04, the difference was stark, check the post history, his name is KempA i think.


----------



## neculcea8

So even A03 shows some banding, that is just not acceptable. I was looking at PG278Q in the end, but that hard coating and Asus QC is still a big NO for me.
Right now it seems we dont have a decent alternativ for a 2k 144hz gsync monitor


----------



## tgawn

When I say 'absolute minimal' I mean nearly zero, like I am playing Tyranny right now and in some dark scenes I cannot see any banding at all, its more title specific.

This is an ace monitor, no doubt. I would no way go back to my old 60hz IPS.

You have to accept that no monitor is perfect at this time, none. They all have flaws. IMO this has the least, and is priced keenly as well.


----------



## kevindd992002

So can you 100% recommend this monitor regardless of all the issues people are saying?


----------



## tgawn

Without a doubt. There are issues, but there are issues with every 144hz monitor on the market.

Once you get the colours set right, this monitor is brilliant.


----------



## neculcea8

Then i might give it a try to a A03. i just found one at a local store.


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tgawn*
> 
> Without a doubt. There are issues, but there are issues with every 144hz monitor on the market.
> 
> Once you get the colours set right, this monitor is brilliant.


And to think that I'm not too particular with colors or anything, I would think that I won't notice any of these issues anyway. Other than color banding, are there any other issues that I should know about?


----------



## tgawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> And to think that I'm not too particular with colors or anything, I would think that I won't notice any of these issues anyway. Other than color banding, are there any other issues that I should know about?


colours out of the box are a bit crap, but easily fixed with a ICC profile. There is a small glitch with the deep sleep mode, google this for more info, for me its no big deal.


----------



## nizmoz

If my new monitor comes with A04 on it, can I flash it back to A03?


----------



## Demius

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Malinkadink*
> 
> C, its always C. Also the brightness you run at will have some effect on whether you notice it or not. Very low brightness will mask the artifacts. Sometimes playing around with the contrast slider can alleviate pixel inversion to a degree too.


Thanks, what i suspected. Its usually the settings that mostly differ between users. Seems like the s2716dg will be fine.
Need to check out the A04 color banding though, but i suspect its the "C" option again


----------



## Teflon490

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tgawn*
> 
> I have rev A03 and can confirm that the banding is absolute minimal. I find it very game specific.


I can confirm this. There is a banding, but so small and scene-specific, that I almost never notice it. But maybe it also depends on calibration, uncalibrated monitor may show more banding, I have mine calibrated with i1Display Pro.


----------



## Teflon490

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nizmoz*
> 
> If my new monitor comes with A04 on it, can I flash it back to A03?


No, this is a hardware revision, no way to change that.


----------



## b4thman

Hardware involution, it seems.


----------



## Teflon490

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Demius*
> 
> Vertical Interlacing/"Pixel Inversion":
> 
> If i were to use this monitor with interlacing, and suddenly the interlacing magically disappeared, would it then feel the same way as changing from 60hz from 144hz? (The same sort of "wow how have i not been gaming on 144hz up until now").


I would say no. It is only visible if you are quite close to the monitor, if you see it and move 10cm back then you probably stop noticing it. But even if you see it it is not such big deal as a change from 60Hz to 144Hz, if that is even comparable


----------



## neculcea8

Telflon490 you have rev A03 right? Did you try Mafia 3? Mine (A04) had a lot of banding in that game. also in battlefield 1 you can clearly see on the gun (mostly when you zoom in). and when you use gas mask


----------



## kevindd992002

So is the A04 better than the A03? And are these issues acknowledged by Dell themselves?

And is it easy to calibrate a monitor? Or do you need a special software for it?


----------



## Teflon490

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neculcea8*
> 
> Telflon490 you have rev A03 right? Did you try Mafia 3? Mine (A04) had a lot of banding in that game. also in battlefield 1 you can clearly see on the gun (mostly when you zoom in). and when you use gas mask


Yes, I have rev. A03, but I do not own Mafia 3 nor Battlefield 1, sorry.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> So is the A04 better than the A03? And are these issues acknowledged by Dell themselves?
> 
> And is it easy to calibrate a monitor? Or do you need a special software for it?


Best would be to get a statement from someone having both revisions side by side, but it seems that people complaining about banding mostly have rev. A04. Other than that it seems the same as rev. A03.

Calibration can be only done using a hardware probe (calibration device).


----------



## neculcea8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Teflon490*
> 
> Yes, I have rev. A03, but I do not own Mafia 3 nor Battlefield 1, sorry.
> Best would be to get a statement from someone having both revisions side by side, but it seems that people complaining about banding mostly have rev. A04. Other than that it seems the same as rev. A03.
> 
> Calibration can be only done using a hardware probe (calibration device).


If someone could copare A03 and A04 side by side that would be great. I am very curious about the bandig difference.


----------



## nizmoz

Hooked my monitor up, and have some questions.

1. Where are the recommended color settings to set this monitor too so the colors are not so washed out? I found one set, but it's a bit dark now.

2. Where do you find the firmware version?


----------



## nizmoz

If it's the # on the sticker on the back, mine says A04.


----------



## 0ldChicken

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nizmoz*
> 
> Where do you see the REV at on your monitor? I just got mine.


I know it's on the box label. Not sure where else though


----------



## nizmoz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *0ldChicken*
> 
> I know it's on the box label. Not sure where else though


Yeah, I just edited my post. A04.


----------



## nizmoz

Now I am trying to tell if my monitor has the issues. Any recommendations how to check?


----------



## ironhide138

Its on both the box and the monitor. A04 have been in prodictio since the fall, so most monitors out there will be a04, unkeaa tou find old stock at best buy or somthing


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Teflon490*
> 
> Yes, I have rev. A03, but I do not own Mafia 3 nor Battlefield 1, sorry.
> Best would be to get a statement from someone having both revisions side by side, but it seems that people complaining about banding mostly have rev. A04. Other than that it seems the same as rev. A03.
> 
> Calibration can be only done using a hardware probe (calibration device).


Like with a colorimeter? I thought you can do it just by using an ICC profile?


----------



## Ysbzqu6572

Calibration is creating an ICC profile.. that is calibration.


----------



## tgawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neculcea8*
> 
> Telflon490 you have rev A03 right? Did you try Mafia 3? Mine (A04) had a lot of banding in that game. also in battlefield 1 you can clearly see on the gun (mostly when you zoom in). and when you use gas mask


I play load of BF1 on my A03 and have never noticed banding. I have just loaded it up to double check for you. On the guns I can see none, one the gas mask I dont think I can see any, it looks like the gas mask effects may be mistaken for banding, but for me it looks fine, no banding. I can take screen shots if you like. I can honestly say BF1 is one of the many titles that I have seen no banding.


----------



## tgawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nizmoz*
> 
> Hooked my monitor up, and have some questions.
> 
> 1. Where are the recommended color settings to set this monitor too so the colors are not so washed out? I found one set, but it's a bit dark now.
> 
> 2. Where do you find the firmware version?


Easiest way I found was to use the windows calibration monitor along side the online lagom tests. For me that gave a very good picture.

I then went and had it professionally calibrated which improved it even more but not by a massive amount.

The reason I had it professionally calibrated was because of all the talk on forums, I was convinced there was something wrong and the pic was not great. Turns out I was overthinking it all.

Just use Windows calibration and enjoy!

I have my ICC results on a public folder but its for an A03 so will not be great on a A04.

For starters drop your brightness to 25%, keep contrast at 75%, sort gamma in Windows calibration .


----------



## neculcea8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tgawn*
> 
> I play load of BF1 on my A03 and have never noticed banding. I have just loaded it up to double check for you. On the guns I can see none, one the gas mask I dont think I can see any, it looks like the gas mask effects may be mistaken for banding, but for me it looks fine, no banding. I can take screen shots if you like. I can honestly say BF1 is one of the many titles that I have seen no banding.


If you could put some screen shoots from BF1, that would be great. I am very tempting to get an A03


----------



## tgawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neculcea8*
> 
> If you could put some screen shoots from BF1, that would be great. I am very tempting to get an A03


1st are actual screen captures




2nd these are taken with my camera




I tried to find dark areas in order to exacerbate the level of banding, of which I can see none. Hope this helps.

BF1 this this monitor is pure joy


----------



## b4thman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tgawn*
> 
> Just use Windows calibration and enjoy!
> 
> I have my ICC results on a public folder but its for an A03 so will not be great on a A04.
> 
> For starters drop your brightness to 25%, keep contrast at 75%, sort gamma in Windows calibration .


I normally use 0% brightness and 75% gamma when in desktop use (reading or something), and raise to 10-15% brightness when gaming. Of course when gaming wiht 3D Vision glasses the brighness is higher (80% in my case).


----------



## neculcea8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tgawn*
> 
> 1st are actual screen captures
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2nd these are taken with my camera
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I tried to find dark areas in order to exacerbate the level of banding, of which I can see none. Hope this helps.
> 
> BF1 this this monitor is pure joy


It looks great on yours, mate. thanks


----------



## neculcea8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tgawn*
> 
> 1st are actual screen captures
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2nd these are taken with my camera
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I tried to find dark areas in order to exacerbate the level of banding, of which I can see none. Hope this helps.
> 
> BF1 this this monitor is pure joy


It looks great on yours, mate. thanks

Double post, i am sorry


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *H4wk*
> 
> Calibration is creating an ICC profile.. that is calibration.


Oops, I didn't realize that. Thanks.


----------



## DeathlessOne

This is my *first post here and also my first desktop*. Since this thread has the most active number of users owning a S2716DG, figured I'd ask this here.

I own an Alienware Aurora R5 (again, my first desktop) with a i7 6700K and GTX 1080. I recently purchased the S2716DG on sale from Dell ($410, had some dell rewards to spare and with 10% back from bates, couldn't resist). So here's my question:

I'd like to do some 3D gaming and blu-ray's and hence purchased the 3D vision 2 kit from Amazon. Being new on monitor interfaces, I seriously have no clue on how to connect the cable that accompanied with the 3D kit to the GPU. One end of the cable looks circular (more like a S-Video cable) and I guess the other end goes into the transmitter itself. I understand that I need to get an adapter to get this working, but not sure on which one to get and how to set it up. Checked countless forums including GeForce and reddit, but still couldn't figure this out. It'd be great if you guys could help me out setting this up and anything else I should be knowing about. FYI, the 1080 is hooked up to the S2716DG via DP. Thanks!

Edit: Still trying to understand Lightboost, ULMB etc.


----------



## b4thman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathlessOne*
> 
> This is my *first post here and also my first desktop*. Since this thread has the most active number of users owning a S2716DG, figured I'd ask this here.
> 
> I own an Alienware Aurora R5 (again, my first desktop) with a i7 6700K and GTX 1080. I recently purchased the S2716DG on sale from Dell ($410, had some dell rewards to spare and with 10% back from bates, couldn't resist). So here's my question:
> 
> I'd like to do some 3D gaming and blu-ray's and hence purchased the 3D vision 2 kit from Amazon. Being new on monitor interfaces, I seriously have no clue on how to connect the cable that accompanied with the 3D kit to the GPU. One end of the cable looks circular (more like a S-Video cable) and I guess the other end goes into the transmitter itself. I understand that I need to get an adapter to get this working, but not sure on which one to get and how to set it up. Checked countless forums including GeForce and reddit, but still couldn't figure this out. It'd be great if you guys could help me out setting this up and anything else I should be knowing about. FYI, the 1080 is hooked up to the S2716DG via DP. Thanks!
> 
> Edit: Still trying to understand Lightboost, ULMB etc.


The only thing is to connect the micro-usb of the emitter to any usb port of your pc. Provided that you have a compatible 3D monitor (this Dell is one of them) and you have an Nvidia card with nvidia drivers (with 3d vision drivers, included in the bundle), you have everything allwright to use the glasses.

The circular hole of the emitter is for using Nvidia 3d Vision wired glasses, but I asume that you have wireless, as most people do.

Another thing is that you have to connect this monitor to the computer using the Displayport, not the HDMI. You dont need any "adapter" to make 3d vision work, you have the 3D Vision kit (includes glasses + emitter + usb cable).


----------



## DeathlessOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *b4thman*
> 
> The only thing is to connect the micro-usb of the emitter to any usb port of your pc. Provided that you have a compatible 3D monitor (this Dell is one of them) and you have an Nvidia card with nvidia drivers (with 3d vision drivers, included in the bundle), you have everything allwright to use the glasses.
> 
> The circular hole of the emitter is for using Nvidia 3d Vision wired glasses, but I asume that you have wireless, as most people do.
> 
> Another thing is that you have to connect this monitor to the computer using the Displayport, not the HDMI. You dont need any "adapter" to make 3d vision work, you have the 3D Vision kit (includes glasses + emitter + usb cable).


Thanks for the clarification. I hope this should ease things out a bit since it looks like I have everything to get this started. I'm at work now, will test it out this evening. And yes, the monitor is connected via DisplayPort to the GPU and not HDMI. The forums I went through had countless posts on getting a DVI-DL adapter, ACTIVE adapters and stuff which I don't have a clue about. Also do you have any insight on the Lightboost, ULMB and strobing stuff? And I understand Lightboost helps with 3D brightness, but any advice on this? Also, Repped!


----------



## b4thman

Lightboost is activated automatically when playing 3D Vision games. The only thing you have to do is to activate stereoscopic 3D in the CP and launch any compatible game. But the 1st thing you should do before playing any game is to launch the 3D test in the Nvidia Control Panel, and activate convergence shorcuts (they are not activated by default, and it is an essential tweak in every game).


----------



## DeathlessOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *b4thman*
> 
> Lightboost is activated automatically when playing 3D Vision games. The only thing you have to do is to activate stereoscopic 3D in the CP and launch any compatible game. But the 1st thing you should do before playing any game is to launch the 3D test in the Nvidia Control Panel, and activate convergence shorcuts (they are not activated by default, and it is an essential tweak in every game).


Thanks for the tip. Until now, I was thinking that LB had to be enabled manually as mentioned in this thread: https://www.monitortests.com/forum/Thread-Strobelight-LightBoost-Utility-for-AMD-ATI-and-NVIDIA


----------



## sherlock

Picked up a DGR from Bestbuy today for $499, loving it right now.


----------



## 8800Gamer

How does this monitor look at 1920x1440, 1920x1200 or 1920x1080? Does it only look good at 2560x1440? I know on the 27" model you can lower it to 1920x1440 and it will look NATIVE just black bars on the side. How does this compare to the 24" model?


----------



## FattysGoneWild

Monthly ICC profile time. Fresh as of a few minutes ago. Here you go. http://www.filedropper.com/dells2716dgd65201703170028

Colormunki Display
Revision A03
D65
Target brightness 100cm result 101cm
Brightness 22%

Monitor settings @defaults accept for brightness @22.


----------



## KempA

The A03 has banding-issues, too
I had two A04 and at the moment i own a A03, which isnt much better than the A03.


----------



## nizmoz

I have yet to see any issues with my A04 one. I play Infinite Warfare with no issues. So really no idea what people are talking about on this banding issue.


----------



## KempA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nizmoz*
> 
> I have yet to see any issues with my A04 one. I play Infinite Warfare with no issues. So really no idea what people are talking about on this banding issue.


Do u own GTA 5? If yes, just take a look to the sky. Or take a look at this photo here: http://cdn.akamai.steamstatic.com/steamcommunity/public/images/items/303700/bb25fc8444122fdecc75dad7abc191fe8d37e861.jpg
I bet it look like this: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachments/940777d1486578312-dell-s2417dg-color-bandig-problem-img_20170208_181642.jpg
Maybe a little bit better (depends on ur settings), but u should see banding there.


----------



## nizmoz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KempA*
> 
> Do u own GTA 5? If yes, just take a look to the sky. Or take a look at this photo here: http://cdn.akamai.steamstatic.com/steamcommunity/public/images/items/303700/bb25fc8444122fdecc75dad7abc191fe8d37e861.jpg
> I bet it look like this: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachments/940777d1486578312-dell-s2417dg-color-bandig-problem-img_20170208_181642.jpg
> Maybe a little bit better (depends on ur settings), but u should see banding there.


I do have GTA 5. Just need to reinstall it which I will do now. I will report on it later.

But looking at your photos, I see no issues with it at all. Here is mine.

Mine looks perfect. The camera puts more issues into the photo than what it looks like on my screen. I have a Dell 34" Ultrawide Curved right next to it, and I see no difference between the two.


----------



## KempA

That looks really good.
Could you please share your settings with us?


----------



## nizmoz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KempA*
> 
> That looks really good.
> Could you please share your settings with us?


Sure. I use a EVGA 1080GTX FTW with this through a Display Port Cable. These settings are almost dead on with my Ultrawide the way it looks side by side.

Monitor:

Brightness 55%
Contrast 70%
RED 97%
GREEN 99%
BLUE 100%
Display Response time Normal

Nvidia below.


----------



## nizmoz

Here are a few pictures from GTA V. I don't see any banding or issues at all.


----------



## nizmoz

Taken from the 24" thread, this is a good test for banding as well. I just ran it and recorded it with my monitor.

"Can every one test this video to test color banding 



 Resolution 2K."

Here is my video of my monitor: 



. I obviously got a perfect one.

If yours is bad, it will look something like this:


----------



## 0ldChicken

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nizmoz*
> 
> Taken from the 24" thread, this is a good test for banding as well. I just ran it and recorded it with my monitor.
> 
> "Can every one test this video to test color banding
> 
> 
> 
> Resolution 2K."
> 
> Here is my video of my monitor:
> 
> 
> 
> . I obviously got a perfect one.
> 
> If yours is bad, it will look something like this:


Mine looks about like yours does, I'll try and record later to compare. Lots of glare on yours though, makes it hard to see. I'm also currently running your settings you provided just above so maybe that has something to do with it. I was also using fattys profile he just posted above, i'll give that a go with record too (if I can get my camera working right)


----------



## nizmoz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *0ldChicken*
> 
> Mine looks about like yours does, I'll try and record later to compare. Lots of glare on yours though, makes it hard to see. I'm also currently running your settings you provided just above so maybe that has something to do with it. I was also using fattys profile he just posted above, i'll give that a go with record too (if I can get my camera working right)


Yeah, the sun is bright. I can do another later when the sun goes the other way.


----------



## 0ldChicken

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nizmoz*
> 
> Yeah, the sun is bright. I can do another later when the sun goes the other way.


well my gf has my our good camera and she just left til tuesday. I've got my t3 so I can take some stills for now. The glare is real thou, I thought I had the place closed up pretty good but it still shows really obviously on camera







I'll try some tonight


----------



## nizmoz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *0ldChicken*
> 
> well my gf has my our good camera and she just left til tuesday. I've got my t3 so I can take some stills for now. The glare is real thou, I thought I had the place closed up pretty good but it still shows really obviously on camera
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll try som
> e tonight


Here is my video again, second try this time with no glare in 4k as well.


----------



## titousky

Hi,
So are all rev04 plagued with banding issue?
Because it is on sale for 520€ right now, and can't be found for less than 630€ elsewhere in France.

Or should I go for another monitor like Acer Acer Predator XB271HUA at 570€ or XB241YU (24") at 480€ ?


----------



## nizmoz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *titousky*
> 
> Hi,
> So are all rev04 plagued with banding issue?
> Because it is on sale for 520€ right now, and can't be found for less than 630€ elsewhere in France.
> 
> Or should I go for another monitor like Acer Acer Predator XB271HUA at 570€ or XB241YU (24") at 480€ ?


Doubtful all since mine isn't.


----------



## Demius

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nizmoz*
> 
> Doubtful all since mine isn't.


Do you have the 24" or 27"? (s2416dg or s2716dg)


----------



## nizmoz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Demius*
> 
> Do you have the 24" or 27"? (s2416dg or s2716dg)


27" S2716DG.


----------



## Renq86

Well i recieved a new panel and now the windows 10 log in screen looks like this on the left side 

How do you call it and what should i do?


----------



## razor237

Hello,
I got a Rev 04 from dell, so far i like it, better then my old dell 27" monitor .... i did adjust the settings based off suggestions mention in this thread. it was way too bright to star off for me lol .... I am having one odd issue, when i load a game it seems to change the picture , kinda increases the contrast and brightness making a noticeable change and when i ext the game it doesn't go back unless i lock the pc or reboot will fix it too.... any ideas on what my issue might be

thanks


----------



## nizmoz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Renq86*
> 
> Well i recieved a new panel and now the windows 10 log in screen looks like this on the left side
> 
> How do you call it and what should i do?


Mine doesn't look like that. Have you updated the drivers and resolution?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *razor237*
> 
> Hello,
> I got a Rev 04 from dell, so far i like it, better then my old dell 27" monitor .... i did adjust the settings based off suggestions mention in this thread. it was way too bright to star off for me lol .... I am having one odd issue, when i load a game it seems to change the picture , kinda increases the contrast and brightness making a noticeable change and when i ext the game it doesn't go back unless i lock the pc or reboot will fix it too.... any ideas on what my issue might be
> 
> thanks


Haven't seen that happen on mine yet. What game?


----------



## razor237

I had it happen to me on WOW, Fall out 4 & Doom


----------



## nobuu32

Hi, i got s2417dg yesterday and i think i got color banding.

The best exemple is the opening title of skyrim. the smoke is all blocky.

Another exemple is when im loading a map on cs go.

But in game i dont have any problem.


----------



## sammkv

That horrible banding issue is normal with this monitor you cant enjoy viewing movies with this monitor cause of that horrible banding. I've tried 5 of these panels and they all had that, returned and went back to my good ole Asus.


----------



## nobuu32

so for gaming its ok but not for movie?


----------



## 0ldChicken

@nizmozI kept having connection issues but I got the 



. Looks about the same as yours and I watched it on 2 different monitors and they all looked exactly the same. At least in this case, its an issue of the video I believe. I have noticed it a few other places (borderlands 2 and far cry 4 intro screens/menus) though but I keep them it out on other monitors and seeing the exact same issues. I'm definitely done trying to pick out imperfections that may or may not be there


----------



## xenkw0n

I have an A01 and A04 and they're both beautiful. There's very little backlight bleed along the bottom-right edge on the A04 and there is slight banding on both but nothing that is noticeable outside of actually looking for it. Maybe you guys really have bad monitors but sounds a lot more like most people have OCD to a fault.

To anyone still out there thinking about picking one up, go find a way to look at one of these monitors in person.


----------



## spin5000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathlessOne*
> 
> Thanks for the tip. Until now, I was thinking that LB had to be enabled manually as mentioned in this thread: https://www.monitortests.com/forum/Thread-Strobelight-LightBoost-Utility-for-AMD-ATI-and-NVIDIA


Head on over to the official Nvidia 3D Vision forums, it's actually quite active. You can find tons of information and help there as well as many mods, programs, etc. to make 3D Vision even better and work great with way more games than default (eg. "Helix mods. I highly suggest signing up there.

Also, play with the Dell's contrast while in game. Sometimes literally one number lower will make a big difference to 3D crosstalk, sometimes not. Lower the R, G, B values to 80 each, max 85 - do this for normal everyday 2D use as well as it gets rid of 90% of the monitor's pixel inversion. With regards to brightness, you can pretty much go as high as you want and it thankfully barely affects 3D ghosting / crosstalk. Maybe start out at 50 but you should be able to go to at least 75 without it negatively affecting 3D, maybe even 100. You can also play with brightness, gamma, and contrast in the Nvidia control panel but not all games "listen" to those settings so it depends on the game.

The 3D crosstalk (aka 3D ghosting) is actually pretty good with the Dell S2716DG (about tied with the Asus PG278Q). It blows away my old BenQ XL2720T but is not as good as the Asus VG248QE (maybe the best 3D Vision monitor ever along with it's BenQ equivalent). I heard more than one person in the official Nvidia 3D Vision forums say the new Asus PG278QR (notice the "R") is a big improvement over the Asus PG278Q and Dell S2716DG so I'm guessing it's the new 3D king in town and just as good, if not better, than the Asus VG248QE.

I'm going to be buying the new Asus PG278QR soon and doing a direct comparison with the Dell S2716DG.

Nvidia 3D VIsion forum: https://forums.geforce.com/default/board/49/3d-vision/


----------



## nizmoz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sammkv*
> 
> That horrible banding issue is normal with this monitor you cant enjoy viewing movies with this monitor cause of that horrible banding. I've tried 5 of these panels and they all had that, returned and went back to my good ole Asus.


Not normal when I do not have any issues. And monitors shouldn't.


----------



## Demius

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sammkv*
> 
> That horrible banding issue is normal with this monitor you cant enjoy viewing movies with this monitor cause of that horrible banding. I've tried 5 of these panels and they all had that, returned and went back to my good ole Asus.


I find it weird that 5 of those panels had the same problem. I doubt its the panel but your computer/cable. My reasoning is that if all the s2716dg monitors had this extreme issue, it would be more widespread, leaving me to believe that its usually not the monitors fault, but the external stuff the drives it (computer) or cables. Since you have had 5 panels and all the same problem im assuming maybe the problem is with your setup somehow? Not saying your setup (computer and all) is "wrong", just not compatible or not configured properly. All of this assuming you have calibrated your monitors according to other peoples configuration that have no issues with this monitor.

Did you get to try this monitor on some one else's PC? Did you configure your monitor? I heard out of the box the calibration is aweful
Hope you are enjoying what ever monitor you got now


----------



## Mad Pistol

Are you sure the banding that you refer to is not just color gradient artifacts? It's normal to see the difference in color gradients on a TN panel.


----------



## xenkw0n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mad Pistol*
> 
> Are you sure the banding that you refer to is not just color gradient artifacts? It's normal to see the difference in color gradients on a TN panel.


This is what it really appears to be.


----------



## Mad Pistol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sammkv*
> 
> That horrible banding issue is normal with this monitor you cant enjoy viewing movies with this monitor cause of that horrible banding. I've tried 5 of these panels and they all had that, returned and went back to my good ole Asus.


Is this what you saw?


----------



## Cyber_Bruno

I picked this monitor up at MicroCenter this past weekend in anticipation for an upcoming 1080Ti upgrade, and coming from an older IPS (HP ZR2440w) I was surprised how much banding there still is in comparison. Perhaps my unit is defective, or is this due to the nature of the TN panel? I was hoping the upper end of TN would've been better by now and wanted to get in on the lower response times without having to go play panel lottery with the PG297Q, XB271GU, or XG2703-GS.









Can I get a quick check for these comparison shots taken with my crappy camera phone? It makes both monitors look worse than they are, but the Dell's is definitely noticeable without trying hard by comparison. The ZR2440w is _much_ more smooth in person. Hopefully they'll help with some of the recent discussion on banding as well.

Maybe this is a defective unit? Or am I just too spoiled?

Thanks, all.

*ZR2440w* (TFTCentral's config, no additional changes in Nvidia Control Panel)


*S2716DG Rev. A04* (Using the config Fatty put up most recently in post #3941, no additional changes in Nvidia Control Panel)


Bonus Buttcheek Defect Check


----------



## nizmoz

Where is that graphic at so I can try it on mine? The Overwatch one?


----------



## Demius

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyber_Bruno*
> 
> I picked this monitor up at MicroCenter this past weekend in anticipation for an upcoming 1080Ti upgrade, and coming from an older IPS (HP ZR2440w) I was surprised how much banding there still is in comparison. Perhaps my unit is defective, or is this due to the nature of the TN panel? I was hoping the upper end of TN would've been better by now and wanted to get in on the lower response times without having to go play panel lottery with the PG297Q, XB271GU, or XG2703-GS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can I get a quick check for these comparison shots taken with my crappy camera phone? It makes both monitors look worse than they are, but the Dell's is definitely noticeable without trying hard by comparison. The ZR2440w is _much_ more smooth in person. Hopefully they'll help with some of the recent discussion on banding as well.
> 
> Maybe this is a defective unit? Or am I just too spoiled?
> 
> Thanks, all.
> 
> *ZR2440w* (TFTCentral's config, no additional changes in Nvidia Control Panel)
> 
> 
> *S2716DG Rev. A04* (Using the config Fatty put up most recently in post #3941, no additional changes in Nvidia Control Panel)


Honestly, the *ZR2440w* also has banding some sort of banding, only less prominent and much smoother. The *S2716DG* seems to have a more yellow tint which *to me* seems to be the main cause of this banding, and the transition is not smooth and does not fit in with the black background. the ZR2440w seems to have more blue. I wonder, how does the monitor look like when displaying a smooth color transition? (all colors of the rainbow, you could google a picture, or from white to black). Could it be possible to achieve the same banding with the ZR2440w if you were to calibrate it badly (reduce blue light maybe, gamma/contrast)?
Anywho, just to be sure, it will be best to compare the same pictures with other owners of the a04 to rule things out


----------



## Mad Pistol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Demius*
> 
> Honestly, the *ZR2440w* also has banding some sort of banding, only less prominent and much smoother. The *S2716DG* seems to have a more yellow tint which *to me* seems to be the main cause of this banding, and the transition is not smooth and does not fit in with the black background. the ZR2440w seems to have more blue. I wonder, how does the monitor look like when displaying a smooth color transition? (all colors of the rainbow, you could google a picture, or from white to black). Could it be possible to achieve the same banding with the ZR2440w if you were to calibrate it badly (reduce blue light maybe, gamma/contrast)?
> Anywho, just to be sure, it will be best to compare the same pictures with other owners of the a04 to rule things out


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xenkw0n*
> 
> This is what it really appears to be.


The ZR2440w is an IPS panel. The Dell S2716DG is a TN panel. My IPS panel does not show the banding either, but is is also significantly more laggy with a lot more pixel blur.

Sorry guys, but that banding is the Dell monitor being normal. I don't think you can get rid of it.


----------



## spin5000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyber_Bruno*
> 
> *S2716DG Rev. A04* (Using the config Fatty put up most recently in post #3941, no additional changes in Nvidia Control Panel)


The oily/rainbow look in that pic looks like you have a really messed up ICC profile. I had the same thing with an older monitor. I tried a very popular ICC profile which looked great in Windows but looked like ass in some games. Either that or, if the game you're playing "listens" to your Nvidia control panel's brightness/gamma/contrast settings, maybe those settings are messing it up. Have you tried everything at default (NCP and ICC profile)?

I haven't been following the thread so I'm sorry if you already tried that.


----------



## Demius

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mad Pistol*
> 
> The ZR2440w is an IPS panel. The Dell S2716DG is a TN panel. My IPS panel does not show the banding either, but is is also significantly more laggy with a lot more pixel blur.
> 
> Sorry guys, but that banding is the Dell monitor being normal. I don't think you can get rid of it.


I agree that the ips has better color representation than a tn, but that overwatch picture looks quite extreme and to me looks like a calibration issue.


----------



## Ysbzqu6572

Idk.. I dont have any highlights right now since I didnt play OW recently, but here is picture from start of the game


Shot by phone so high iso might affect how it looks on the photo, but dark is dark and no such artifacts as you see.
Not sure about revision.. its from November 2015


----------



## Mad Pistol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *H4wk*
> 
> Idk.. I dont have any highlights right now since I didnt play OW recently, but here is picture from start of the game
> 
> 
> Shot by phone so high iso might affect how it looks on the photo, but dark is dark and no such artifacts as you see.
> Not sure about revision.. its from November 2015


I mean, mine is the same way. I really don't notice any color gradient artifacts in OW.


----------



## Ysbzqu6572

Alright, I got some highlight for you guys.. here it is:
Not really so noticeable in reality but I mean.. I am not looking for it anyway.
I don't really think graphic gradients in games are even made completely flawless.


----------



## Demius

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *H4wk*
> 
> *S2716DG Rev. A04* (Using the config Fatty put up most recently in post #3941, no additional changes in Nvidia Control Panel)


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *H4wk*
> 
> Alright, I got some highlight for you guys.. here it is:
> Not really so noticeable in reality but I mean.. I am not looking for it anyway.
> I don't really think graphic gradients in games are even made completely flawless.


looks good to me, dont see any banding issues that should be a concern. i might compare this picture to my current ips dell u2312hm and post a picture (this is a normal 60hz monitor, reason im looking forward to upgrading to a fast tn)

There is a clear difference in calibration between the two pictures, the first is waaay too yellow, color is off, contrast and such


----------



## Ysbzqu6572

Yes I have calibrated monitor.. using tftcentral ICC profile and their settings.


----------



## ltron

I've got this annoying problem with this monitor (A03 revision) where every so often the maximum refresh rate will be 85Hz (about 1 in ever 20-30 boot ups). If I then restart the PC it will be fine and back to 144Hz. I've tried both the cable that came with the monitor and an Eizo display port cable that is on the list of certified cables. It's pretty annoying since I have to check the refresh rate is correct every time I get into Windows. However, I can live with it at the moment since it occurs so infrequently; I'm concerned that it may develop into something more though.

I have a Palit GTX 1080 Gamerock Premium and I've tried different display port outputs on the card, but I still get the issue. Has anyone else noticed this?


----------



## nizmoz

Well, looks like my post didn't stick for some reason. Let me retype. I took some pictures below of my 27" and next to my UItrawide 32" with the overwatch screen. That was enough to tell me to send it back before I lose my money. So I packed it up and dropping it back off tomorrow. Will have to figure out what monitor I can get now.







Mine definitely showed it on that screen.Last picture is my Ultrawide. Looks so good.


----------



## Mad Pistol

I honestly don't understand what the big deal is.

I have an IPS ultrawide monitor as well. The color reproduction is far superior on it (as it should be... it's an AH-IPS panel), but the Dell S2716DG has beyond superior response and is perfect for fast-paced gaming.

Here's the comparison side-by-side in a dark room.



Yes, the banding is visible. No, it does not bother me... it's a TN panel, for crying out loud.

Here is what I use for my calibration.

Monitor:
Brightness - 55
Contrast - 75
Color Preset - Standard
Response Time - Normal

Nvidia Control Panel:
Brightness - +%50
Contrast - +%50
Gamma: + 1.00
Digital vibrance: +%50

Personally, I see absolutely nothing wrong with this monitor, and after using it in Battlefield 1, Overwatch, and a slew of other games, I simply cannot go back to the sluggish IPS Ultrawide sitting beside it... at least for gaming. Even the high refresh rate IPS monitors currently have a 4-5ms response time, so even though the image will be smooth, it will still feel sluggish compared to a fast TN panel.

TL;DR I do not recommend trying to make the Dell S2716DG look like an IPS panel. It never will. I also do not recommend using an ICC profile with this monitor, as more often than not, it will slightly distort the image.

Turn the brightness down to around 50%, turn the gamma up (slightly) in NVCP (if you have an nvidia card) and enjoy.


----------



## Mad Pistol

Here's another test that I just thought of... a high contrast video in a dimly lit room.

Here's the source video: 




And here's a clip of the video playing on both of my monitors (the displays are cloned).





The biggest thing I notice is that it's MUCH SMOOTHER on the D2716DG (left), but the contrast is better on the AOC U3477PQU (right).


----------



## 0ldChicken

is a PG278Q any better for the banding? I almost never see it and when I do it is in some sort of menu or window function and very rarely in actual gameplay. I personally couldn't talk myself into buying one of them due to the seemingly high amount of QC issues they had and the bad rma experiences I've had with asus in the past.

I've purposefully withheld from owning any IPS panels and have never made the comparison because I just can't afford to have it all, thats how I ended up with 144hz and gsync and I'm not willing to give those up for pretty menus or darker blacks/whiter whites. I don't do any content creation and pretty much only game so the Dell is rather perfect for me imo


----------



## Demius

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mad Pistol*
> 
> The biggest thing I notice is that it's MUCH SMOOTHER on the D2716DG (left), but the contrast is better on the AOC U3477PQU (right).


To me, the smoothness is very important. I played on my bros gaming TN panel, and the experience for me is so much better. So much smoother, in games it feels so light and fluid. Playing on my 60hz ips 8ms response time gives me a headache, compared to 1ms 144hz. i have not yet tried a 5ms 144hz ips, so i cant give an honest comparison to a s2716dg ips alternative, but i assume the 1ms vs 5ms is a big difference, and i dont want to give up that smoothness for better color. Heck, even for desktop use, just moving a window around feels nice and smooth, where as in my current monitor it fells jittery, i feel i cant look at it, gives me a headache.


----------



## Coopson

I just got this monitor and I'm not at all happy with the vertical line backlight bleed it has and the banding on the smoke in Skyrim is unreal I got it from amazon UK will i be able to return this and will i be made to pay a restocking fee?

I've left all the packaging on but I've lost the eco sticker.


----------



## Ysbzqu6572

Lets get this straight.. banding will still be there no matter what you guys do, this is TN panel after all.
You can calibrate the monitor and minimize it but it will still be there.. even on IPS panels there is banding, but less visible of course.
So, yes this monitor has bad calibration and very high brightness out of the box which makes things worse.
But after all, this is a gaming monitor and its advantage is g-sync, 1440p and 144Hz... not perfect color reproduction.

So if all you care about is colors, then go and buy IPS panel.


----------



## b4thman

I reduze brighness to 0% (and contrast to 75%) in desktop use, and it is confortable. I also use an icc profile simulating filter for blue colors https://pcmonitors.info/reviews/dell-s2716dg/

I almost always play games using 3D Vision, so automatically changes the brightness to 80%, and when I leave the game again I have 0% brighness.

I suppose this excesive brighness is somethig related to lighboost monitors or something, because I have test other models and they have the same problem out of the box, and need reduzing brightness and using a icc profile to make the image easy for the eyes.

It would be a good idea to share different .icc profiles from people to test (it is very easy to copy and test), specially for people (like me) not used to callibrating monitors. I always calibrate mine usin windows 7.


----------



## Cyber_Bruno

Checking back in since I was requested to provide some follow up shots about my calibration. On the whole I think my unit is a little messed up based on what I see in a dark room, but my pictures were taken with a Galaxy S5 that made things look worse than they really were. I was hoping the accompanying text was enough to smooth through that but oh well. For the sake of accurate testing I'll have to get on the follow up pictures tomorrow after work. Sorry for the delay.

At the end if the day this unit is going to be returned. Judge is still out if I'm sticking with the model or have to accept being too used to IPS image quality to go back. I'll probably wait until I get the new GPU to jump back into the fray though since this is kinda putting the cart before the horse.


----------



## Coopson

how many people here have the buttcheeks effect ? Its doing my head in while playing skyrim as it also goes to black on loading screens


----------



## Falkentyne

Can you take a clear picture of it please?


----------



## Coopson

Not sure if I've mixed the name buttcheek but this is what i'm talking about.


----------



## Falkentyne

That's not the buttchecks effect (or if it is, your camera is too blurry to capture the image). The buttcheck effect was a "figure 8" or infinity type symbol effect where basically the left and right sides of the screen would look to have a "bulged" backlight bleed effect. Either way yours looks pretty bad. If it doesn't improve in 1 week of usage, RMA it.


----------



## Coopson

ah ok I got mixed up then, but how could it improve over time I would of thought it will always be like this and what would you even say this is uneven lighting or some other uniformity issue?

Also is the brightness setting also the backlight setting those pictures where taken with the brightness at 26.


----------



## Cyber_Bruno

Okay back. Responding!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Demius*
> 
> Honestly, the *ZR2440w* also has banding some sort of banding, only less prominent and much smoother. The *S2716DG* seems to have a more yellow tint which *to me* seems to be the main cause of this banding, and the transition is not smooth and does not fit in with the black background. the ZR2440w seems to have more blue. I wonder, how does the monitor look like when displaying a smooth color transition? (all colors of the rainbow, you could google a picture, or from white to black). Could it be possible to achieve the same banding with the ZR2440w if you were to calibrate it badly (reduce blue light maybe, gamma/contrast)?
> Anywho, just to be sure, it will be best to compare the same pictures with other owners of the a04 to rule things out


Yeah, I chose the Overwatch highlight slate since it's probably the harshest example I've seen in my time with the monitor so far (couple hours ever night for the past 5 nights) and OW's general ubiquity helps. Not quite scientific though, for sure. I attached one below.

About the earlier pictures, between my camera (Samsung Galaxy S5 phone) and at night my interior lighting is a fairly warm yellow that didn't help what my pictures show. Further complications are there in the form of a light right across from the PC, so taking pictures involved having to either turn it off (mades the ambient lighting uneven) or block as much as possible (mostly with my body). Sorry for that.

I took pictures at both with TFT Central's ICC/config (admittedly for Rev A00, not A04) and at Mad Pistol's above in a dark room. There's definitely some yellowing added by the camera here, though there may be more than expected on my unit. I know the human eye of one person isn't perfect, but my vision isn't so bad that I'm not picking up on that much.

Shared Between Both
Nvidia Control Panel
Brightness: 50
Contrast: 50
Gamma: 1.00
Digital Vibrance: 50
Hue: 0

TFT Central ICC Profile
Monitor Settings
Brightness: 26
Contrast : 75
Color Preset: Custom
Red: 97
Green: 99
Blue: 96
Response Time: Normal



Mad Pistol's Config (No ICC Profile)
Monitor Settings
Brightness: 55
Contrast : 75
Color Preset: Standard
Response Time: Normal



Using this same profile I've also attached a shot of the Lagom gradient for a more consistent reference. Some red on the extremes, but again the camera is exasperating it vs the human eye.



Mad Pistol, thanks for the additional settings and the video to test as well. The video definitely showed some harsh banding that was pretty obvious once color got added scene. (Neat video on it's own merit, too.)

Compared to some other pictures, there is either a camera difference or my monitor is slightly defective. Ultimately though, I think you and H4wk both summed it up that even at the high end a TN panel isn't gonna be quite on par to IPS for handling these kinds of contrasts. I'm not as on top of the current monitor tech and heard this one had pretty close to IPS quality colors when set up properly. That's pretty true, but I didn't think the banding would be as present. The reviews I read pointed out it's quality, but it was often compared within TN space typically and my hopping back in to the market on that didn't give a good enough baseline for the severity of the TN/IPS differences exist today at the high end (vs 2011 when I got my ZR2440w). My mistake in the assumption, I guess.

As I said in my last post, I intend to take this monitor back to the store for a refund. At this point though I'm fairly convinced this isn't the monitor for me. I love the idea of getting in on a fast response monitor (no really, the ZR2440w is the breed of 60Hz IPS that actually tops out at 59.6Hz so getting any real fluidity is rare and I miss it), but even as much as I like my competitive shooters I'm not going to go pro. Reviewed test numbers on the fast response IPS models (PG279Q, XB271HU, XG2703-GS) are very competitive so long as you can keep the frames up. I don't love that from a longevity standponit (i.e., over time newer games will be harder to push high frames at high settings), but I should live. Thanks again for all of the info and help. Wish me luck on the panel lottery, guys.


----------



## Coopson

Think I'm just gonna return mine cant be bothered to swap for less backlight bleed or whatever it is and the banding is pretty bad the crappy 7 year old LCD it was replacing had less banding.

might try a ips but i don't look forward to the lottery for the backlights on them too.

What should i say when returning to amazon no longer needed ? I live in the UK so would think using the DSR would be the best bet.


----------



## bloby

Hi,

I can not calibrate my screen correctly, color brightness / contrast. I tried many things but I can not.

Someone has a setting/profil.

I have rev A04 .

Thnx !


----------



## Coopson

Most people say brightness set to 26 and contrast to 75 on monitor and on nvidia 50 brightness, 50 contrast and 73 gamma and 60-70 on color.

also set monitor to custom color r97 g 99 b 96 good place to start but I still had black and white clipping and nothing seems to help with the banding.


----------



## bloby

I have a bit of these settings, except the Nvidia panel that I did not touch.

Can you take a picture of the banding ?


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nizmoz*
> 
> Well, looks like my post didn't stick for some reason. Let me retype. I took some pictures below of my 27" and next to my UItrawide 32" with the overwatch screen. That was enough to tell me to send it back before I lose my money. So I packed it up and dropping it back off tomorrow. Will have to figure out what monitor I can get now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mine definitely showed it on that screen.Last picture is my Ultrawide. Looks so good.


I thought yours was close to perfect? AFAIK, you were saying this the whole time a few days ago.


----------



## nizmoz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> I thought yours was close to perfect? AFAIK, you were saying this the whole time a few days ago.


Yeah, I posted all the pictures and everything. But I never actually saw it till that screen.


----------



## Coopson

Well mines gone back and I'm back on this crappy LG W2361V no uniformity issues tho and its really sad the current state of modern flat panels that now I'm too scared to buy a new monitor its not like you can even spend more to avoid these issues i could spend a £1000 and it would only make it worse when you get a £1000 with problems.

I do miss 144hz tho


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nizmoz*
> 
> Yeah, I posted all the pictures and everything. But I never actually saw it till that screen.


I see. Let me know which other monitor you end up with then. Thanks!


----------



## nizmoz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> I see. Let me know which other monitor you end up with then. Thanks!


If I can decide, I will. LOL! I am having trouble making that decision myself.


----------



## goldex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nizmoz*
> 
> If I can decide, I will. LOL! I am having trouble making that decision myself.


As far as I can gather from reading around, most TN panels will have some banding, you buy TN panels for motion clarity, quick response time, and if you are looking for a cheaper monitor.

Most IPS panels would have somewhat less clear motion, but way better colors and viewing angles. Then again most will suffer from IPS glow etc. I used to own a 60Hz IPS a while ago, and that orange glow in one of the corners was always bugging me and eventually sold it. That said, I have owned TN panels too, and their color / gamma shift has really bugged me too. I currently own a 40" 4K VA TV I use as a monitor , and while colors are decent, gamma shift is not terrible, its motion clarity is probably the worst compared to the TN and IPS. So very difficult to find a good choice seems like. You just have to decide what you value the most, and what are the things you can live with or not.

I was really surprised to be honest when you said on another thread that the Dell is an utter crap.
From what I could read before, you could not see any banding for a longer time, and only saw it on that one Overwatch image.

Were you not happy with using the monitor before you got to test that particular image? Or did you not have enough time with it to really test it?

I am really tempted to just buy the S2417DG for about $450 CAD, and use it strictly for gaming. I would likely keep my 40" 4K TV for any other work because I really love it for that. I figure for about ~$340 USD at least I will not be going crazy if the monitor is not perfect.

I only worry about not getting eye strain and headaches .. for some reason the previous BenQ XL2411z was terrible at that, and I sold it after a month of ownership. .. I never quite figured out why, hopefully the Dell is not going to be the same.


----------



## nizmoz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *goldex*
> 
> As far as I can gather from reading around, most TN panels will have some banding, you buy TN panels for motion clarity, quick response time, and if you are looking for a cheaper monitor.
> 
> Most IPS panels would have somewhat less clear motion, but way better colors and viewing angles. Then again most will suffer from IPS glow etc. I used to own a 60Hz IPS a while ago, and that orange glow in one of the corners was always bugging me and eventually sold it. That said, I have owned TN panels too, and their color / gamma shift has really bugged me too. I currently own a 40" 4K VA TV I use as a monitor , and while colors are decent, gamma shift is not terrible, its motion clarity is probably the worst compared to the TN and IPS. So very difficult to find a good choice seems like. You just have to decide what you value the most, and what are the things you can live with or not.
> 
> I was really surprised to be honest when you said on another thread that the Dell is an utter crap.
> From what I could read before, you could not see any banding for a longer time, and only saw it on that one Overwatch image.
> 
> Were you not happy with using the monitor before you got to test that particular image? Or did you not have enough time with it to really test it?
> 
> I am really tempted to just buy the S2417DG for about $450 CAD, and use it strictly for gaming. I would likely keep my 40" 4K TV for any other work because I really love it for that. I figure for about ~$340 USD at least I will not be going crazy if the monitor is not perfect.
> 
> I only worry about not getting eye strain and headaches .. for some reason the previous BenQ XL2411z was terrible at that, and I sold it after a month of ownership. .. I never quite figured out why, hopefully the Dell is not going to be the same.


Well, crap to what I have bought from them in the past. I mean, my Dell Ultrawide 34" curved monitor is a dream compared to that S2716DG. But it has backlight bleed especially in the top left which honestly doesn't bother me. I could never get the colors where I wanted them on the Dell either. They were OK, but not great.

Probably going to be the ACER XB271HU, ASUS PG279Q, or ViewSonic XG2703-GS unless Samsung releases their new Quantum Dot ones.


----------



## kevindd992002

Is the 1ms response time of a TN panel that big of a difference when compared to the 4ms of an IPS panel?


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> Is the 1ms response time of a TN panel that big of a difference when compared to the 4ms of an IPS panel?


Not at high refresh rates.


----------



## Mad Pistol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> Is the 1ms response time of a TN panel that big of a difference when compared to the 4ms of an IPS panel?


Yes. I had a 4ms IPS panel, and while the colors were admittedly better on the IPS, you can actually see things refresh first on the TN panel, then refresh on the IPS. The difference in feel is significant.


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Not at high refresh rates.


So if you game at 144Hz using both TN and IPS, you won't feel the difference at all? Even if the fps is not close to 144fps (80-100 fps or something close to that)?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mad Pistol*
> 
> Yes. I had a 4ms IPS panel, and while the colors were admittedly better on the IPS, you can actually see things refresh first on the TN panel, then refresh on the IPS. The difference in feel is significant.


At what refresh rate did you test this on?


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> So if you game at 144Hz using both TN and IPS, you won't feel the difference at all? Even if the fps is not close to 144fps (80-100 fps or something close to that)?


Well to be clear, we're talking about seeing the difference, not feeling. Feeling would refer to input lag, but that's something else.

I couldn't do a side by side comparison since I've only seen 144 Hz TN at Microcenter while I own 144 Hz IPS. But at over 100 FPS, I couldn't discern any difference. Here is an actual sample image of the difference.



Those results would be virtually the same on any other color transition too, since both types of monitors have very consistent response times. Even in that sample image, I'd say the PG278Q (144 Hz TN) vs PG279Q (144 Hz IPS) is truly a negligible difference, and if I had to choose one for myself I'd choose the PG279Q's motion clarity (no overshoot).

At lower refresh rates like 60 Hz, my XB270HU is very blurry.


----------



## Demius

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Well to be clear, we're talking about seeing the difference, not feeling. Feeling would refer to input lag, but that's something else.
> 
> I couldn't do a side by side comparison since I've only seen 144 Hz TN at Microcenter while I own 144 Hz IPS. But at over 100 FPS, I couldn't discern any difference. Here is an actual sample image of the difference.
> 
> 
> 
> Those results would be virtually the same on any other color transition too, since both types of monitors have very consistent response times. Even in that sample image, I'd say the PG278Q (144 Hz TN) vs PG279Q (144 Hz IPS) is truly a negligible difference, and if I had to choose one for myself I'd choose the PG279Q's motion clarity (no overshoot).
> 
> At lower refresh rates like 60 Hz, my XB270HU is very blurry.


Hmm, but you havn't actually owned/extensivley gamed on a 144 hz ips and tn to really feel the difference? the motion blurr actually looks better on the ips in the pictures, but from my understanding the feel when gaming in real time still warrants the use of a tn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mad Pistol*
> 
> Yes. I had a 4ms IPS panel, and while the colors were admittedly better on the IPS, you can actually see things refresh first on the TN panel, then refresh on the IPS. The difference in feel is significant.


Would you rather game on a tn or an ips? which is more enjoyable? is it a "dont wanna go back to ips" sort of feel?


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Demius*
> 
> Hmm, but you havn't actually owned/extensivley gamed on a 144 hz ips and tn to really feel the difference? the motion blurr actually looks better on the ips in the pictures, but from my understanding the feel when gaming in real time still warrants the use of a tn


Input lag is actually independent of the panel type, more the result of the monitor's electronics. Most of these 144 Hz monitors have similar input lag, the fastest one is actually the XB270HU, but I think for anyone to discern _that_ difference you need to be superhuman (since we're talking a difference of around 2ms or less). Here are TFTCentral's input lag estimates. The red part is more important, since that is their estimate for signal delay (the time it takes for your input to occur on-screen).


----------



## Mad Pistol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Demius*
> 
> Would you rather game on a tn or an ips? which is more enjoyable? is it a "dont wanna go back to ips" sort of feel?


IPS panels are not bad for gaming. In fact, I think the saying "ignorance is bliss" comes to mind. I have played on faster refresh rate IPS panels as well, and I was able to detect a hint of "lag" between input and what's displayed on screen. The IPS screen also had noticeable blurring in fast motion

With my TN 144hz Dell monitor, that lag is gone, and there is far less blur in motion. For me, that's more than enough. That being said, if you do things OTHER than gaming (photo editing, etc.), the IPS panels are probably a better way to go.


----------



## jfunk825

Coming from a U2414H, I love 144hz and gsync, but man do I miss the IPS image.

Still don't think I could justify the massive expense of current gsync 1440p 27" monitors due to the horrific QC issues (I simply do not have the time for RMA lottery), but I doubt I will ever get another TN after this one.

I look over at the 2414H now sitting on my wife's desk all the time and long for that quality image. This thing looks like absolute garbage in comparison. But for the price it was the only option to try out 144hz, gsync, and 1440p @ 27". Don't regret the purchase because I got to try all those features, but I desperately hope an IPS or similar option is available and reliable next time I'm ready to buy.


----------



## TJUNG

Hello guys, my monitor arrived yesterday. I have a A04 revision. Banding and color is terrible, but I don't really care about them.
I was testing the GSYNC and ULMB with my CS GO and it is unplayable (even with fps_max 120). A lot of micro stuttering. My pc is a i7 7700k, 16gb ram ddr4, GTX 970. When I leave the normal mode, it runs smooth, but a lot of thearing. What am I doing wrong?


----------



## Coopson

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TJUNG*
> 
> Hello guys, my monitor arrived yesterday. I have a A04 revision. Banding and color is terrible, but I don't really care about them.
> I was testing the GSYNC and ULMB with my CS GO and it is unplayable (even with fps_max 120). A lot of micro stuttering. My pc is a i7 7700k, 16gb ram ddr4, GTX 970. When I leave the normal mode, it runs smooth, but a lot of thearing. What am I doing wrong?


Make sure v-sync/fast sync is off on the nvidia control panel.

Also you in true full screen too right ?


----------



## frunction

I got one of these because it was so cheap from Dell.

The one I have occasionally goes into power save mode randomly (turns off), even in middle of game. I have power options set to never turn off, so not sure why.

I'm using an Accell DP cable, the one that came with monitor is too short. Anyone else have this issue?


----------



## jfunk825

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Coopson*
> 
> Make sure v-sync/fast sync is off on the nvidia control panel.
> 
> Also you in true full screen too right ?


There seems to be conflicting advice on this. According to NVIDIA, v-sync should be ON in the NVIDIA control panel for normal operation (it's a "special" gsync-aware vsync apparently), but disabled in-game. You should only disable vsync in the NVIDIA control panel if you want gsync to automatically become disabled when your FPS exceeds your monitor's refresh rate (144hz in this case).

This of course will eliminate the benefits of gsync (reintroduce tearing), but will prevent any input lag from appearing. I personally feel like input lag would be difficult to detect at 144hz, but I'm sure it's an issue for some people.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jfunk825*
> 
> There seems to be conflicting advice on this. According to NVIDIA, v-sync should be ON in the NVIDIA control panel for normal operation (it's a "special" gsync-aware vsync apparently), but disabled in-game. You should only disable vsync in the NVIDIA control panel if you want gsync to automatically become disabled when your FPS exceeds your monitor's refresh rate (144hz in this case).
> 
> This of course will eliminate the benefits of gsync (reintroduce tearing), but will prevent any input lag from appearing. I personally feel like input lag would be difficult to detect at 144hz, but I'm sure it's an issue for some people.


It should definitely be disabled in-game. The global setting is irrelevant for CS:GO and his PC. I suggest setting the monitor to 144 Hz, enabling G-SYNC, disabling in-game V-Sync, and setting fps_max 140. This will ensure the absolute smoothest gameplay, as he'll only be running G-SYNC and very high frame rates.

I would also suggest trying 120 Hz ULMB with triple buffered in-game V-Sync and fps_max 118. If that proves too laggy then there is always 120 Hz ULMB with no V-Sync.


----------



## Coopson

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jfunk825*
> 
> There seems to be conflicting advice on this. According to NVIDIA, v-sync should be ON in the NVIDIA control panel for normal operation (it's a "special" gsync-aware vsync apparently), but disabled in-game. You should only disable vsync in the NVIDIA control panel if you want gsync to automatically become disabled when your FPS exceeds your monitor's refresh rate (144hz in this case).
> 
> This of course will eliminate the benefits of gsync (reintroduce tearing), but will prevent any input lag from appearing. I personally feel like input lag would be difficult to detect at 144hz, but I'm sure it's an issue for some people.


Well I don't want V-sync on ever it sucks so what I'd do is cap you fps to 144 or 143 that way g sync will never turn off.


----------



## TJUNG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Coopson*
> 
> Make sure v-sync/fast sync is off on the nvidia control panel.
> 
> Also you in true full screen too right ?


Yes, vsync and fastsync off, fullscreen.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jfunk825*
> 
> There seems to be conflicting advice on this. According to NVIDIA, v-sync should be ON in the NVIDIA control panel for normal operation (it's a "special" gsync-aware vsync apparently), but disabled in-game. You should only disable vsync in the NVIDIA control panel if you want gsync to automatically become disabled when your FPS exceeds your monitor's refresh rate (144hz in this case).
> 
> This of course will eliminate the benefits of gsync (reintroduce tearing), but will prevent any input lag from appearing. I personally feel like input lag would be difficult to detect at 144hz, but I'm sure it's an issue for some people.


I will try enabling vsync in nvidia CP and caping the fps 140. Hope this helps.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> It should definitely be disabled in-game. The global setting is irrelevant for CS:GO and his PC. I suggest setting the monitor to 144 Hz, enabling G-SYNC, disabling in-game V-Sync, and setting fps_max 140. This will ensure the absolute smoothest gameplay, as he'll only be running G-SYNC and very high frame rates.
> 
> I would also suggest trying 120 Hz ULMB with triple buffered in-game V-Sync and fps_max 118. If that proves too laggy then there is always 120 Hz ULMB with no V-Sync.


I've tried vsync off, gsync on and fps_max 140, 120 and 100. Doesnt matter, too much stuttering. Even with ULMB on, and fps_max 300, 120, 100 I get stuttering. Only way I don't is with gsync or ulmb off. But I boutht this monitor to use with g-sync!


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Well to be clear, we're talking about seeing the difference, not feeling. Feeling would refer to input lag, but that's something else.
> 
> I couldn't do a side by side comparison since I've only seen 144 Hz TN at Microcenter while I own 144 Hz IPS. But at over 100 FPS, I couldn't discern any difference. Here is an actual sample image of the difference.
> 
> 
> 
> Those results would be virtually the same on any other color transition too, since both types of monitors have very consistent response times. Even in that sample image, I'd say the PG278Q (144 Hz TN) vs PG279Q (144 Hz IPS) is truly a negligible difference, and if I had to choose one for myself I'd choose the PG279Q's motion clarity (no overshoot).
> 
> At lower refresh rates like 60 Hz, my XB270HU is very blurry.


I thought response times can ombe discerned if the monitor exhibits ghosting or not? Is bluriness also a factor? If it was ghosting, how would one see that in a static image?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mad Pistol*
> 
> IPS panels are not bad for gaming. In fact, I think the saying "ignorance is bliss" comes to mind. I have played on faster refresh rate IPS panels as well, and I was able to detect a hint of "lag" between input and what's displayed on screen. The IPS screen also had noticeable blurring in fast motion
> 
> With my TN 144hz Dell monitor, that lag is gone, and there is far less blur in motion. For me, that's more than enough. That being said, if you do things OTHER than gaming (photo editing, etc.), the IPS panels are probably a better way to go.


But like boredgunner explained, input lag is different from response time. A TN and an IPS panel can have the same input lag. Respose time is commonly misinterpreted as input lag. Could it br that ehat you have felt is just "psychological"? No pun intended. Modern TN and IPS panels should have more or less the same input lag.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> I thought response times can ombe discerned if the monitor exhibits ghosting or not? Is bluriness also a factor? If it was ghosting, how would one see that in a static image?
> But like boredgunner explained, input lag is different from response time. A TN and an IPS panel can have the same input lag. Respose time is commonly misinterpreted as input lag. Could it br that ehat you have felt is just "psychological"? No pun intended. Modern TN and IPS panels should have more or less the same input lag.


Response time measures how long it takes for pixels to change color, so motion blur is the main factor. Ghosting usually refers to when response times are extremely slow, and inverse ghosting is an artifact caused by excessive overdrive. You can see a little bit of that in the PG278Q UFO test image. Those images were taken with a high speed camera.


----------



## Mad Pistol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> But like boredgunner explained, input lag is different from response time. A TN and an IPS panel can have the same input lag. Respose time is commonly misinterpreted as input lag. Could it br that ehat you have felt is just "psychological"? No pun intended. Modern TN and IPS panels should have more or less the same input lag.


In the same vane, it depends on the processing for the panels as well. My 60hz Ultrawide shows significantly longer time between an input and the screen changing. There's no doubt that gaming IPS panels will have faster processing, but that still doesn't diminish the noticeable motion blur inherent with IPS panels that is not present on fast TN panels.

Again, IPS panels have superior color reproduction, but TN panels have faster response. The only "perfect" tech right now is OLED, and that still hasn't reached the high performance monitor market.


----------



## Mad Pistol

Here's a video showing the input lag between my ultrawide monitor (right) and my Dell S2716DG (left)


----------



## Coopson

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mad Pistol*
> 
> In the same vane, it depends on the processing for the panels as well. My 60hz Ultrawide shows significantly longer time between an input and the screen changing. There's no doubt that gaming IPS panels will have faster processing, but that still doesn't diminish the noticeable motion blur inherent with IPS panels that is not present on fast TN panels.
> 
> Again, IPS panels have superior color reproduction, but TN panels have faster response. The only "perfect" tech right now is OLED, and that still hasn't reached the high performance monitor market.


OLED is so far from perfect got a OLED TV two or so years ago burn in was still an issue and the screen uniformity was a joke one step above black and you could see a real mess.


----------



## Coopson

OLEDS a long ways off yet i had one about a year or so ago poor uniformity and quick burn in from the black bars in movies tried two then gave up and got money back.

This is what a uniformity was like on it grey showed it the most


----------



## boredgunner

Retention and burn-in is pretty much a nonissue with the 2016 model LG C6 and E6, but they are still a lottery with uniformity and such.


----------



## TJUNG

Guys, I think I solved the gsync problem in CS GO. I had forgotten to put in the startup options of the game the command "- freq 144".
Also I left on the NVIDIA CP: Gsync on, Vsync also turned on (inside the game has to be turned off).
In the game I also left fps_max at 138.
I tested with these settings and everything is running well. I'll test more and anything put here.


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Retention and burn-in is pretty much a nonissue with the 2016 model LG C6 and E6, but they are still a lottery with uniformity and such.


Have you seen the new samsung qled yet? I got an email from best buy today but didnt see any in stock (i saw new samsungs for sale, but they werent listed as qled in description).


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> Have you seen the new samsung qled yet? I got an email from best buy today but didnt see any in stock (i saw new samsungs for sale, but they werent listed as qled in description).


No, but they are just more edge lit quantum dot VA TVs. Samsung used that name for marketing hype.


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> No, but they are just more edge lit quantum dot VA TVs. Samsung used that name for marketing hype.


I mean if they look good i may be interested. OLED kinda out of my price range, especially the ones sony bought from LG to resell lol.


----------



## Coopson

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> Have you seen the new samsung qled yet? I got an email from best buy today but didnt see any in stock (i saw new samsungs for sale, but they werent listed as qled in description).


Had to look what QLED was its just a LED LCD screen using quantum dots so your new TV is gonna get blue backlight bleed now and not white Yay!, OLEDS are the future or it should be saying that no way should plasma have lost to LCD so who knows.


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Coopson*
> 
> Had to look what QLED was its just a LED LCD screen using quantum dots so your new TV is gonna get blue backlight bleed now and not white Yay!, OLEDS are the future or it should be saying that no way should plasma have lost to LCD so who knows.


Oh i agree and i hope OLED is the future so prices come down, but as of now cant quite swing one lol.


----------



## Teflon490

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frunction*
> 
> I got one of these because it was so cheap from Dell.
> 
> The one I have occasionally goes into power save mode randomly (turns off), even in middle of game. I have power options set to never turn off, so not sure why.
> 
> I'm using an Accell DP cable, the one that came with monitor is too short. Anyone else have this issue?


Maybe the cable you are using is too long - try with the default supplied DP cable from Dell.


----------



## JakkFrosted

I just wanted to chime in and say that I believe those who claim they have no color banding are not capable of discerning the necessary multitude of colors to see color banding. It's an 8-bit monitor. There is going to be color banding. For the low input lag and other features, and being that I don't do Photoshop work (professionally), I am willing to live with the limitations of the technology for now.

http://fox6now.com/2015/03/02/how-many-colors-do-you-see-this-simple-test-may-or-may-not-reveal-something-fascinating-about-your-eye/


----------



## Cyber_Bruno

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mad Pistol*
> 
> Here's a video showing the input lag between my ultrawide monitor (right) and my Dell S2716DG (left)


Interesting video, for sure. It got me thinking. I think I have to return my unit to the store in the next few days to make the return policy (it's sitting boxed up), but if I'm wrong on the return window I may try to swing a side-by-side human test of this vs one of the 144Hz IPS models floating around. Hard to say. Receipt says 30 days, but I think they store clerk said 14. Going to have to check. Also I'll have to get a new GPU before then. The 1080Ti aftermarket rush is a mess, unfortunately.









Assuming I can actually do all that, I'll probably compare it to the ViewSonic XG2703-XG. It's my favored pick for the IPS models.

I was thinking were I to do this it'd be good to try it at various Hz settings to simulate the effects of a few years from now when the same card isn't hitting as high frames on newer titles, since the IPS monitors suffer from increased response at lower Hz to a much greater degree than a TN. Again, I won't guarantee being able to set this up, but if all the right things fall into place does this sound like reasonable method?


----------



## nizmoz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JakkFrosted*
> 
> I just wanted to chime in and say that I believe those who claim they have no color banding are not capable of discerning the necessary multitude of colors to see color banding. It's an 8-bit monitor. There is going to be color banding. For the low input lag and other features, and being that I don't do Photoshop work (professionally), I am willing to live with the limitations of the technology for now.
> 
> http://fox6now.com/2015/03/02/how-many-colors-do-you-see-this-simple-test-may-or-may-not-reveal-something-fascinating-about-your-eye/


I see 36.


----------



## nizmoz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyber_Bruno*
> 
> Interesting video, for sure. It got me thinking. I think I have to return my unit to the store in the next few days to make the return policy (it's sitting boxed up), but if I'm wrong on the return window I may try to swing a side-by-side human test of this vs one of the 144Hz IPS models floating around. Hard to say. Receipt says 30 days, but I think they store clerk said 14. Going to have to check. Also I'll have to get a new GPU before then. The 1080Ti aftermarket rush is a mess, unfortunately.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Assuming I can actually do all that, I'll probably compare it to the ViewSonic XG2703-XG. It's my favored pick for the IPS models.
> 
> I was thinking were I to do this it'd be good to try it at various Hz settings to simulate the effects of a few years from now when the same card isn't hitting as high frames on newer titles, since the IPS monitors suffer from increased response at lower Hz to a much greater degree than a TN. Again, I won't guarantee being able to set this up, but if all the right things fall into place does this sound like reasonable method?


Can you tell me why the Viewsonic is your favorite?


----------



## Naked Snake

I switched from the DellS2716DG to the ViewSonic XG2703-XG and the banding on Resident Evil 7 and Gears of Wars 4 is gone, oh and the color shifting was driving me insane on the Dell after almost a year using it so I was really looking for other options. The Dell was really good for a TN but the Viewsonic it's a great monitor and got lucky with the blb.

Btw I had the A01 rev , I don't know if that revision had more banding issues than others, so far I'm happy with the switch.


----------



## Coopson

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Naked Snake*
> 
> I switched from the DellS2716DG to the ViewSonic XG2703-XG and the banding on Resident Evil 7 and Gears of Wars 4 is gone, oh and the color shifting was driving me insane on the Dell after almost a year using it so I was really looking for other options. The Dell was really good for a TN but the Viewsonic it's a great monitor and got lucky with the blb.
> 
> Btw I had the A01 rev , I don't know if that revision had more banding issues than others, so far I'm happy with the switch.


I just returned a Dell S27 and the banding was bad the smoke in skyrim looked looked awful while on my projector it looks like real smoke.


----------



## jfunk825

I have an A04 and the banding is comically bad. This monitor serves one purpose...it's the cheapest possible way to get 27", 1440p, 144Hz, and gsync. If that's not your objective I'd say look elsewhere, image quality is flat out poor.


----------



## ToKuten

I remember the day i watched this video




I bought the monitor and few days after, it came back to store.
Never trust only 1 review, that's my feeling now.


----------



## bl4ckdot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JakkFrosted*
> 
> I just wanted to chime in and say that I believe those who claim they have no color banding are not capable of discerning the necessary multitude of colors to see color banding. It's an 8-bit monitor. There is going to be color banding. For the low input lag and other features, and being that I don't do Photoshop work (professionally), I am willing to live with the limitations of the technology for now.
> 
> http://fox6now.com/2015/03/02/how-many-colors-do-you-see-this-simple-test-may-or-may-not-reveal-something-fascinating-about-your-eye/


The test is pretty BS : http://www.snopes.com/politics/medical/tetrachromacy.asp


----------



## Coopson

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ToKuten*
> 
> I remember the day i watched this video
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I bought the monitor and few days after, it came back to store.
> Never trust only 1 review, that's my feeling now.


I saw more then one review that said you couldn't even tell this was a TN panel and not one i saw said anything about banding.


----------



## DocBrowntown

So suddenly the overall praise for this model turned around and it's now "don't touch, banding like crazy" ?

Can someone give a less binary opinion? Just ordered the 24" S24217DG and I am totally hyped for it, so I hope this whole debate is a bit exaggerated.

Any way to test this "objectively" (as good as it gets) and to maybe come to the conclusion, that some panels are affected (more) and some less?


----------



## Coopson

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DocBrowntown*
> 
> So suddenly the overall praise for this model turned around and it's now "don't touch, banding like crazy" ?
> 
> Can someone give a less binary opinion? Just ordered the 24" S24217DG and I am totally hyped for it, so I hope this whole debate is a bit exaggerated.
> 
> Any way to test this "objectively" (as good as it gets) and to maybe come to the conclusion, that some panels are affected (more) and some less?


I'd say people are *****ing more about the banding now because so many people were saying how good it was and how it was just like an IPS but the reality is its a TN panel and it going to have banding.

Like I said not one review I looked at said anything about banding.


----------



## bl4ckdot

The banding is in 90% of the cases, same as every other TN panels. You should be fine.


----------



## ToKuten

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bl4ckdot*
> 
> The banding is in 90% of the cases, same as every other TN panels. You should be fine.


That's true but between ips glow and banding, the choice isn't hard
IPS panel doesn't have banding issue.


----------



## bl4ckdot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ToKuten*
> 
> That's true but between ips glow and banding, the choice isn't hard
> IPS panel doesn't have banding issue.


I pretty much never notice the banding on mine. The only time I do is when Rainbow 6 Siege is loading, so yeah.


----------



## DocBrowntown

I mean stuff like this is *engine-based*, not monitor-based, so maybe people sometimes rage about the wrong component here.

BF1


Skyrim


If you can see it in a screenshot, it can't be your monitor.


----------



## Cyber_Bruno

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nizmoz*
> 
> Can you tell me why the Viewsonic is your favorite?


A big part of that was the review collection by NCX over at http://wecravegamestoo.com/forums/monitor-reviews-discussion/15027-best-27-2560x1440p-monitors-ahva-ips-pls.html. I'm going off of memory here, but the things he felt put it above the PG279Q and XB271HU were largely the 1080 HDMI scaler (which I personally wouldn't be using) and less overshoot with pretty much the same average pixel response + signal delay across all three IPS models. That said, I read reviews for all three IPS monitors as well as for the S2716DG across OCN, the linked forum, and other sites to see about consistency across reviewers. Shame there aren't many sites who's hit all the 3 IPS models and the Dell. TFT is missing the XG and the XB271HU, though they have the XB270HU if you want an approximate. I recommend watching the video review on the pcmonitors.info review page for it as well for some more firsthand demonstrations of what the review brings up. It even has some contrast and color comparisons to the S2716DG.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Coopson*
> 
> I'd say people are *****ing more about the banding now because so many people were saying how good it was and how it was just like an IPS but the reality is its a TN panel and it going to have banding.
> 
> Like I said not one review I looked at said anything about banding.


Pretty much this, though I don't think statements were made quite that explicitly. There are a number of reviews out for the S2716DG that do claim color reproduction is near-IPS. The gamma though is pretty poor (which has been called out by plenty), and there's been little to no mention of banding being a standout difference compared to a similarly spec'd IPS. It's possible people took the color reproduction statements and applied them to banding considerations. Maybe it's reasonable to associate the two, maybe not. I don't know. Ultimately, reviews have _appeared_ to downplay the severity of the banding it has. Personally, I think it's due to the perception of somebody who actively reviews many monitors so seeing additional banding on a TN is probably more expected and may not register as requiring as much of a call out. Mind you, I don't review things for a living so take my putting words in others mouths with appropriate salt. It may also have something to do with the later A03 and A04 revisions if the earlier word on this thread is true and banding got worse compared to the earlier revisions sent out to reviewers.

That said, when I was testing it I could notice the banding when not in clutch moments, but when I was focused on the game itself I didn't really notice it nearly as much. It's still a good monitor for what it does. It's just not a silver bullet to TN shortcomings. DocBrowntown, supposedly the S2417DG is better off in this regard. Might be the smaller screen or something else. Not sure.


----------



## Coopson

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyber_Bruno*
> 
> A big part of that was the review collection by NCX over at http://wecravegamestoo.com/forums/monitor-reviews-discussion/15027-best-27-2560x1440p-monitors-ahva-ips-pls.html. I'm going off of memory here, but the things he felt put it above the PG279Q and XB271HU were largely the 1080 HDMI scaler (which I personally wouldn't be using) and less overshoot with pretty much the same average pixel response + signal delay across all three IPS models. That said, I read reviews for all three IPS monitors as well as for the S2716DG across OCN, the linked forum, and other sites to see about consistency across reviewers. Shame there aren't many sites who's hit all the 3 IPS models and the Dell. TFT is missing the XG and the XB271HU, though they have the XB270HU if you want an approximate. I recommend watching the video review on the pcmonitors.info review page for it as well for some more firsthand demonstrations of what the review brings up. It even has some contrast and color comparisons to the S2716DG.
> Pretty much this, though I don't think statements were made quite that explicitly. There are a number of reviews out for the S2716DG that do claim color reproduction is near-IPS. The gamma though is pretty poor (which has been called out by plenty), and there's been little to no mention of banding being a standout difference compared to a similarly spec'd IPS. It's possible people took the color reproduction statements and applied them to banding considerations. Maybe it's reasonable to associate the two, maybe not. I don't know. Ultimately, reviews have _appeared_ to downplay the severity of the banding it has. Personally, I think it's due to the perception of somebody who actively reviews many monitors so seeing additional banding on a TN is probably more expected and may not register as requiring as much of a call out. Mind you, I don't review things for a living so take my putting words in others mouths with appropriate salt. It may also have something to do with the later A03 and A04 revisions if the earlier word on this thread is true and banding got worse compared to the earlier revisions sent out to reviewers.
> 
> That said, when I was testing it I could notice the banding when not in clutch moments, but when I was focused on the game itself I didn't really notice it nearly as much. It's still a good monitor for what it does. It's just not a silver bullet to TN shortcomings. DocBrowntown, supposedly the S2417DG is better off in this regard. Might be the smaller screen or something else. Not sure.


Well if mine didn't have the poor BLB or uniformity whatever it was I would have most likely kept mine.


----------



## Nukemaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DocBrowntown*
> 
> I mean stuff like this is *engine-based*, not monitor-based, so maybe people sometimes rage about the wrong component here.
> 
> BF1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skyrim
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you can see it in a screenshot, it can't be your monitor.


While I can see it on my VA, it is less noticeable than my TN(I do not have this Dell, I have a BenQ). If you want to post some real engine banding you should post some Left4Dead 2


----------



## Coopson

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DocBrowntown*
> 
> I mean stuff like this is *engine-based*, not monitor-based, so maybe people sometimes rage about the wrong component here.
> 
> BF1
> 
> 
> Skyrim
> 
> 
> If you can see it in a screenshot, it can't be your monitor.


the title screen smoke on Skyrim looked quite bad on the dell my 7 year old cheap LG 1080p that is also a TN looked better but still has some banding and on my projector it looks ace.


----------



## CallsignVega

I am thinking about removing the AR film on my Dell and turning it glossy. Would anyone else here do the same if they could to get that crisp, clear, more vivid picture?


----------



## Coopson

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> I am thinking about removing the AR film on my Dell and turning it glossy. Would anyone else here do the same if they could to get that crisp, clear, more vivid picture?


I wish you could get monitors / tvs without any filter at all when I was returning tv's left and right most of the TV's had some kind of problem with the filter.

Samsung's last plasma was great in every way expect many sets had a horizontal band near the top of the screen that was from way the filter was put on.

Then i got my hands on a panasonic plasma that had no filter you couldn't have any lights on and had to block light from the window but it looked so clear but sadly panasonic couldn't do what samsung did and get rid of line bleed.


----------



## JakkFrosted

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bl4ckdot*
> 
> The test is pretty BS : http://www.snopes.com/politics/medical/tetrachromacy.asp


OK, I'll concede to that. But color vision does vary from person to person. I work in a place that does offset printing, and operators have to pass a color test to qualify for the job. The test is not to determine if they're color blind, it's to determine depth of color perception.


----------



## nizmoz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyber_Bruno*
> 
> A big part of that was the review collection by NCX over at http://wecravegamestoo.com/forums/monitor-reviews-discussion/15027-best-27-2560x1440p-monitors-ahva-ips-pls.html. I'm going off of memory here, but the things he felt put it above the PG279Q and XB271HU were largely the 1080 HDMI scaler (which I personally wouldn't be using) and less overshoot with pretty much the same average pixel response + signal delay across all three IPS models. That said, I read reviews for all three IPS monitors as well as for the S2716DG across OCN, the linked forum, and other sites to see about consistency across reviewers. Shame there aren't many sites who's hit all the 3 IPS models and the Dell. TFT is missing the XG and the XB271HU, though they have the XB270HU if you want an approximate. I recommend watching the video review on the pcmonitors.info review page for it as well for some more firsthand demonstrations of what the review brings up. It even has some contrast and color comparisons to the S2716DG.
> Pretty much this, though I don't think statements were made quite that explicitly. There are a number of reviews out for the S2716DG that do claim color reproduction is near-IPS. The gamma though is pretty poor (which has been called out by plenty), and there's been little to no mention of banding being a standout difference compared to a similarly spec'd IPS. It's possible people took the color reproduction statements and applied them to banding considerations. Maybe it's reasonable to associate the two, maybe not. I don't know. Ultimately, reviews have _appeared_ to downplay the severity of the banding it has. Personally, I think it's due to the perception of somebody who actively reviews many monitors so seeing additional banding on a TN is probably more expected and may not register as requiring as much of a call out. Mind you, I don't review things for a living so take my putting words in others mouths with appropriate salt. It may also have something to do with the later A03 and A04 revisions if the earlier word on this thread is true and banding got worse compared to the earlier revisions sent out to reviewers.
> 
> That said, when I was testing it I could notice the banding when not in clutch moments, but when I was focused on the game itself I didn't really notice it nearly as much. It's still a good monitor for what it does. It's just not a silver bullet to TN shortcomings. DocBrowntown, supposedly the S2417DG is better off in this regard. Might be the smaller screen or something else. Not sure.


When you get it, would you mind letting me know your thoughts? I am wanting to get one of those 3, and just having a hard time figuring out which one to get.


----------



## bl4ckdot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JakkFrosted*
> 
> OK, I'll concede to that. But color vision does vary from person to person. I work in a place that does offset printing, and operators have to pass a color test to qualify for the job. The test is not to determine if they're color blind, it's to determine depth of color perception.


Ho yes definitely. I was just saying to take this test with a grain of salt


----------



## Cyber_Bruno

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nizmoz*
> 
> When you get it, would you mind letting me know your thoughts? I am wanting to get one of those 3, and just having a hard time figuring out which one to get.


I don't have an extravagant background in nice monitors by any means but hey if it helps then sure. I'll PM you with my thoughts or a pointer to the Viewsonic's thread if I feel like I have anything of decent worth to offer and post it there. I feel like it may be getting too far off topic for this thread.


----------



## kevindd992002

So is this monitor really worth it or not? It's getting confusing every single day I read different opinions in this thread


----------



## Mad Pistol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> So is this monitor really worth it or not? It's getting confusing every single day I read different opinions in this thread


It depends on who you ask. I personally love my Dell S2716DG. I am able to overlook it's shortcomings as a TN panel (less accurate color, banding of color gradients), and see that this is a fantastic monitor for fast motion, fluid gaming.


----------



## jfunk825

It's the cheapest way to get 1440p and gsync. If you want something better than this, you have to look at the 4 IPS panel based monitors available with these features, pay $200-300 more for them, and be prepared to deal with possibly half a dozen RMAs to get one without crazy build flaws.

I think it is worth the $440 I paid to get these features. I think the IPS variants are too expensive given the terrible build quality issues. I hope next time I'm shopping Freesync will have taken over as standard and there will be quality IPS or maybe OLED options available and at better prices.


----------



## Coopson

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> So is this monitor really worth it or not? It's getting confusing every single day I read different opinions in this thread


Its a good monitor but if you don't like color banding I'd stay away, the quality of the color seemed fine to me when looked at head on but its still a lottery even with a TN on backlight bleed.


----------



## Demius

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Coopson*
> 
> Its a good monitor but if you don't like color banding I'd stay away, the quality of the color seemed fine to me when looked at head on but its still a lottery even with a TN on backlight bleed.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mad Pistol*
> 
> It depends on who you ask. I personally love my Dell S2716DG. I am able to overlook it's shortcomings as a TN panel (less accurate color, banding of color gradients), and see that this is a fantastic monitor for fast motion, fluid gaming.


Does the banding ever even bother you? do you even get reminded of it when playing, or just not so noticeable you forget about it? In general, do you reach points in gaming or general usage where you go "woah, thats some banding" or not really? I really only care about the feel of this monitor 99% of the time, not the 1% once in a while color issues, thanks (question intended for both of you guys, would help getting the opinion of someone who is happy with the screen and someone who isn't)


----------



## jfunk825

The banding is only noticable to me on occasion (darker scenes) but it is definitely jarring when it shows up. It makes me cringe it's so bad and I don't want to show it off to friends because of it. Obviously, games with more dark scenes will be impacted most.

At the end of the day, I do not regret buying it and would do it again. The better options are simply too expensive and I'm not willing to pay those prices for items that have documented terrible quality control issues.

You know what you're getting with the Dell, you'll get a quality warranty on it, and you'll get it cheaper than any comparable option.

It's a good deal with two major asterisks. First, it has unimaginably poor factory gamma and no OSD gamma control, so you'll have to use software to control gamma. Second, it suffers from the worst banding I've ever seen in my life.

IMO, it's still the best currently available option if 27" @ 1440p w/ gsync is your shopping list. I wouldn't pay $700 for one of the IPS options even if money was no object simply because my time is too valuable to spend on RMA lottery.


----------



## Biecher

How does the Dell S2716DG compare to the Acer XB271HU? I realised the Acer has a 10bit panel. Would you prefer the Dell, if so, why?
Price is pretty much the same in Germany.

Thanks

edit: they both have a 8bit panel, wrong spec in product description, sorry.


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mad Pistol*
> 
> It depends on who you ask. I personally love my Dell S2716DG. I am able to overlook it's shortcomings as a TN panel (less accurate color, banding of color gradients), and see that this is a fantastic monitor for fast motion, fluid gaming.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jfunk825*
> 
> It's the cheapest way to get 1440p and gsync. If you want something better than this, you have to look at the 4 IPS panel based monitors available with these features, pay $200-300 more for them, and be prepared to deal with possibly half a dozen RMAs to get one without crazy build flaws.
> 
> I think it is worth the $440 I paid to get these features. I think the IPS variants are too expensive given the terrible build quality issues. I hope next time I'm shopping Freesync will have taken over as standard and there will be quality IPS or maybe OLED options available and at better prices.


My eyes are nowhere near sensitive to colors so I can discount IPS panels from my choices. So I'm left with the Dell S2716DG, Acer XB272HU, and Asus P278GQ. All TN panels. Which of them is the best choice? Did I miss any othee good TN panels from the list?


----------



## KempA

Hello together,

does anyone have a good "trick" to clean up the monitor?
My problem is, that all the dirst (mostly dust) goes diretcly into the small "hole" between screen and bezel.
I marked it red on this photo here.
I hope you know what I mean










After a few weeks, this "hole" isnt all black anymore. It gets more and more white


----------



## Coopson

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KempA*
> 
> Hello together,
> 
> does anyone have a good "trick" to clean up the monitor?
> My problem is, that all the dirst (mostly dust) goes diretcly into the small "hole" between screen and bezel.
> I marked it red on this photo here.
> I hope you know what I mean
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After a few weeks, this "hole" isnt all black anymore. It gets more and more white


Get a hammer smash the screen out then use ear buds to get the dust out.


----------



## KempA

Thanks Coopson, I'll try that.


----------



## Coopson

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KempA*
> 
> Thanks Coopson, I'll try that.


Don't forget to record it and upload it to youtube people need to know this stuff.


----------



## Naked Snake

To add more on my opinion about the banding issue, I used my Dell S2716DG for a long time and while there it was banding in some games I was able live with it, example Skyrim and The Witcher 3 Sky, banding in those games didn't bothered me so much.

The real problem started with Resident Evil 7 and Gears of War 4, these games had so much banding that made them unpleasant to play, RE 7 more than everything else, it was awful really.

Between that issue and getting tired of color shifting wich of course it's present in every TN, I switched to an IPS panel and so far I'm really happy with it.

In my particular case it was a matter of personal preference, I would recommend the Dell anytime if you want a cheap 1440p 144hz with Gsync, like a said before, it's a good TN monitor it's just that my new Viewsonic it's a great IPS monitor, that is all.

If you can live with normal TN problems then go for it, you wouldn't regret having this monitor. I did regret it but after a year of use and abuse in many games but that it's just me.


----------



## Mad Pistol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Naked Snake*
> 
> To add more on my opinion about the banding issue, I used my Dell S2716DG for a long time and while there it was banding in some games I was able live with it, example Skyrim and The Witcher 3 Sky, banding in those games didn't bothered me so much.
> 
> The real problem started with Resident Evil 7 and Gears of War 4, these games had so much banding that made them unpleasant to play, RE 7 more than everything else, it was awful really.
> 
> Between that issue and getting tired of color shifting wich of course it's present in every TN, I switched to an IPS panel and so far I'm really happy with it.
> 
> In my particular case it was a matter of personal preference, I would recommend the Dell anytime if you want a cheap 1440p 144hz with Gsync, like a said before, it's a good TN monitor it's just that my new Viewsonic it's a great IPS monitor, that is all.
> 
> If you can live with normal TN problems then go for it, you wouldn't regret having this monitor. I did regret it but after a year of use and abuse in many games but that it's just me.


Glad to hear it's working out for you.

With all due respect, it's a $700 monitor, so I would hope that it would be superior to the S2716DG in almost all aspects.


----------



## Naked Snake

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mad Pistol*
> 
> Glad to hear it's working out for you.
> 
> With all due respect, it's a $700 monitor, so I would hope that it would be superior to the S2716DG in almost all aspects.


Yep I had the same hope and so far so good but I know I got lucky with the IPS glow and bleeding.

I have seen samples who where awful and I know many people not only in here but many forums and reddit had to change their monitors due this issues, sadly with IPS it's luck of the draw when picking one.

That's why I cannot say anything bad about the Dell, people might complain about it but both technologies have their issues, you just have to know before hand what issue you may encounter and decide what to buy after an evaluation of what you want and how much you want to pay


----------



## jfunk825

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> My eyes are nowhere near sensitive to colors so I can discount IPS panels from my choices. So I'm left with the Dell S2716DG, Acer XB272HU, and Asus P278GQ. All TN panels. Which of them is the best choice? Did I miss any othee good TN panels from the list?


XB271HU and PG278Q I believe are the models you're looking at.

I haven't had the chance to look at either of these with my own eyes to know if the banding issue is as bad on them as it is on the Dell.

They both are reported to have decent gamma out of the box (and the Acer is the only one with some gamma control via OSD), so you may be able to get away without resorting to software gamma control on one of them, which basically a requirement on the Dell unless you just flat out don't care about image quality in any way.

Pros of the Dell by comparison are its slim bezel (something I've come to like a lot in recent years), build quality, price, and warranty.

If I knew for a fact that I could get the image quality where I want it without software adjustments and that they in fact suffer from significantly less banding, I'd be tempted to go for the Acer or the Asus, but only if I could find them within $100. I was able to get the Dell at $440, if I found myself considering spending more than $550 on the Acer or Asus, then the Viewsonic or AOC IPS models suddenly look a lot more within reach.


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jfunk825*
> 
> XB271HU and PG278Q I believe are the models you're looking at.
> 
> I haven't had the chance to look at either of these with my own eyes to know if the banding issue is as bad on them as it is on the Dell.
> 
> They both are reported to have decent gamma out of the box (and the Acer is the only one with some gamma control via OSD), so you may be able to get away without resorting to software gamma control on one of them, which basically a requirement on the Dell unless you just flat out don't care about image quality in any way.
> 
> Pros of the Dell by comparison are its slim bezel (something I've come to like a lot in recent years), build quality, price, and warranty.
> 
> If I knew for a fact that I could get the image quality where I want it without software adjustments and that they in fact suffer from significantly less banding, I'd be tempted to go for the Acer or the Asus, but only if I could find them within $100. I was able to get the Dell at $440, if I found myself considering spending more than $550 on the Acer or Asus, then the Viewsonic or AOC IPS models suddenly look a lot more within reach.


Thanks. But are QC issues present in the Acer and Asus TN panels also? I'll be sourcing these from the US as they're so much more expensive in our country so it'll be a headache if I had QC issues when the monitor gets here!


----------



## jfunk825

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> Thanks. But are QC issues present in the Acer and Asus TN panels also? I'll be sourcing these from the US as they're so much more expensive in our country so it'll be a headache if I had QC issues when the monitor gets here!


I can't make any guarantees and have no first-hand knowledge, but from what I've read I would assume so. A lot of the build-quality issues I've read about with those are not due to the panel itself, but the manufacturing process, such as physical damage or bezels being clamped on too tight causing backlight bleed. The QC complaints with Acer and Asus don't seem to be new or isolated to those particular monitors in general, I think the volume is just turned way up on them because they are so expensive. People tend to overlook that stuff when they're buying the bargain options, which most Acer and Asus purchasers are. But when people started dropping $800+ on these things, their expectations were that the quality would match the price and so far it hasn't. Bottom line, I think the QC complaints are typical of Acer and Asus, it's merely the price on those two monitors has made people less accepting of it.


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jfunk825*
> 
> I can't make any guarantees and have no first-hand knowledge, but from what I've read I would assume so. A lot of the build-quality issues I've read about with those are not due to the panel itself, but the manufacturing process, such as physical damage or bezels being clamped on too tight causing backlight bleed. The QC complaints with Acer and Asus don't seem to be new or isolated to those particular monitors in general, I think the volume is just turned way up on them because they are so expensive. People tend to overlook that stuff when they're buying the bargain options, which most Acer and Asus purchasers are. But when people started dropping $800+ on these things, their expectations were that the quality would match the price and so far it hasn't. Bottom line, I think the QC complaints are typical of Acer and Asus, it's merely the price on those two monitors has made people less accepting of it.


I understand. Now why do you think the Dell S2716DG is not a good choice given that its price is lower than the Acer and Asus?


----------



## jfunk825

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> I understand. Now why do you think the Dell S2716DG is not a good choice given that its price is lower than the Acer and Asus?


I do think the Dell is a good choice, you just have to go into it with a full understanding of its limitations. I do not regret my purchase of it.

It provides 27" @ 1440p, 144Hz, Gsync, slim bezel, and best-in-class warranty at the lowest price. That's a ton of value in my opinion.

The two huge negatives that you must be willing to live with are:

1. The worst factory gamma calibration the Earth has ever seen. You will HAVE to use a Windows ICC profile, NVIDIA control panel, or some other software solution to adjust and maintain a reasonable gamma (this is mostly a set & forget thing for most situations).

2. The banding is terrible. Really terrible. I've never owned a TN panel before, so I'm not sure exactly how bad banding is expected to be on them to start, but I know from other reviewers that the banding on this particular model is abnormally bad even when compared to other TNs. Unlike the gamma, there is absolutely nothing you can do about it, you just have to accept it.


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jfunk825*
> 
> I do think the Dell is a good choice, you just have to go into it with a full understanding of its limitations. I do not regret my purchase of it.
> 
> It provides 27" @ 1440p, 144Hz, Gsync, slim bezel, and best-in-class warranty at the lowest price. That's a ton of value in my opinion.
> 
> The two huge negatives that you must be willing to live with are:
> 
> 1. The worst factory gamma calibration the Earth has ever seen. You will HAVE to use a Windows ICC profile, NVIDIA control panel, or some other software solution to adjust and maintain a reasonable gamma (this is mostly a set & forget thing for most situations).
> 
> 2. The banding is terrible. Really terrible. I've never owned a TN panel before, so I'm not sure exactly how bad banding is expected to be on them to start, but I know from other reviewers that the banding on this particular model is abnormally bad even when compared to other TNs. Unlike the gamma, there is absolutely nothing you can do about it, you just have to accept it.


I don't even know what banding is. Doing a quick Google search seems to show me some pictures of it but do you know of any pic that really shows abnormal banding?

As for the Asys and Acer, do they have this banding issue as well?


----------



## jfunk825

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> I don't even know what banding is. Doing a quick Google search seems to show me some pictures of it but do you know of any pic that really shows abnormal banding?
> 
> As for the Asys and Acer, do they have this banding issue as well?


http://en.community.dell.com/support-forums/desktop/f/3515/t/20001904



http://imgur.com/AcAhl


Now, I do believe the second guy hasn't adjusted his gamma, making the problem look even worse than it should. I haven't seen anything quite that bad on mine, but I'm almost tempted by that pic to buy Alien Isolation just so I can test it. edit: just realized that wasn't the game, but a trailer, I'll look for it to see how mine compares to that.

I can't say personally exactly how much worse this banding is than a typical TN panel because I've never had one, but there are many comments around from people that say this particular model, especially the current A04 revision, has much worse banding than other TNs. It seems to be ever worse on the A04 than it was on previous revisions. Of course, you want the A04 due to other stuff fixed from previous models. It's possible the A03 may have been a sweet spot, there's not a lot out there on what exactly the A04 fixed, but if you get an older revision then you may be losing quite a lot of time on your warranty depending on where you buy it from. At least with an A04 you know the manufacture date will be at lest Sep2016 or newer.


----------



## Mad Pistol

Time to put this one to rest; is there banding on my Dell S2716DG monitor? The answer is YES!

But how bad is it?

I have taken to my trust iPhone to help demonstrate the differences.

This first pic is an uncalibrated Dell S2716DG, using the "Overwatch" background to demonstrate the color banding effect.



The second pic is an attempt at calibrating the Dell S2716DG, using my AOC 3477PQU ultrawide IPS and pictures of RGB reference colors as a reference. This was achieved using the following settings:

Monitor:
Brightness - 55%
Contrast - 75%
Color - Custom
Red - 88%
Green - 86%
Blue - 91%

Nvidia Control Panel:
Brightness - 40%
Contrasts - 50%
Gamma - +1.00
Digital Vibrance - +55%

(if a setting is not listed, it has been kept at its stock value)

The settings above produced the image below...



The last pic is my uncalibrated AOC U3477PQU monitor.



So what's the takeaway from all of this? Well it's simple... all monitors, even the best IPS panels (The AOC U3477PQU uses an AH-IPS panel, which is one of, if not the best IPS panel type for color reproduction and contrast), have color banding.

Why do we notice it more on TN panels than on IPS? It's quite simple, actually. IPS panels are capable of producing a wider gamut of colors. Therefore, IPS panels have much better contrast compared to TN panels. This means that if you attempt to match the contrast of a TN panel to that of an IPS panel, you will get "color crushing". That is to say, the extremes of light and dark colors will begin to fuse together and become indistinguishable, especially on a TN panel.

So what is the solution?

I think the best compromise here is to decrease the brightness a little bit in the Nvidia Control Panel. This does not get rid of the color banding we see, but rather, it minimizes it enough to make it not quite so obvious. The trade off is that it does slightly crush the very dark colors, so be aware of this. If the color banding bothers you, this is a pretty decent answer to your issue.

The ONLY OTHER SOLUTION is to get a different monitor. Just bear in mind that if you do this, you will be paying more for an IPS 144hz panel, and those panels will have more of a pixel blur effect on them. That's the nature of IPS panels.

Hope this helps.









EDIT: Here's a link to the Overwatch background I used to test this. http://wallsdesk.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/04/Overwatch-Computer-Wallpaper.jpg


----------



## Demius

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mad Pistol*
> 
> Time to put this one to rest; is there banding on my Dell S2716DG monitor? The answer is YES!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jfunk825*
> 
> I can't say personally exactly how much worse this banding is than a typical TN panel because I've never had one, but there are many comments around from people that say this particular model, especially the current A04 revision, has much worse banding than other TNs. It seems to be ever worse on the A04 than it was on previous revisions. Of course, you want the A04 due to other stuff fixed from previous models. It's possible the A03 may have been a sweet spot, there's not a lot out there on what exactly the A04 fixed, but if you get an older revision then you may be losing quite a lot of time on your warranty depending on where you buy it from. At least with an A04 you know the manufacture date will be at lest Sep2016 or newer.


Just to get a few things straight:
Mad Pistol - which revision do you have?
jfunk825 - which revision do you have?

Does A03 have acceptable banding? thanks


----------



## Mad Pistol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Demius*
> 
> Just to get a few things straight:
> *Mad Pistol - which revision do you have?*
> jfunk825 - which revision do you have?
> 
> Does A03 have acceptable banding? thanks


A04 for me.


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jfunk825*
> 
> http://en.community.dell.com/support-forums/desktop/f/3515/t/20001904
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/AcAhl
> 
> 
> Now, I do believe the second guy hasn't adjusted his gamma, making the problem look even worse than it should. I haven't seen anything quite that bad on mine, but I'm almost tempted by that pic to buy Alien Isolation just so I can test it. edit: just realized that wasn't the game, but a trailer, I'll look for it to see how mine compares to that.
> 
> I can't say personally exactly how much worse this banding is than a typical TN panel because I've never had one, but there are many comments around from people that say this particular model, especially the current A04 revision, has much worse banding than other TNs. It seems to be ever worse on the A04 than it was on previous revisions. Of course, you want the A04 due to other stuff fixed from previous models. It's possible the A03 may have been a sweet spot, there's not a lot out there on what exactly the A04 fixed, but if you get an older revision then you may be losing quite a lot of time on your warranty depending on where you buy it from. At least with an A04 you know the manufacture date will be at lest Sep2016 or newer.


Thanks. Those are really bothersome







I don't know if I can live with a screen producing that kind of banding even though, like I said, I'm not really very sensitive to colors.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mad Pistol*
> 
> Time to put this one to rest; is there banding on my Dell S2716DG monitor? The answer is YES!
> 
> EDIT: Here's a link to the Overwatch background I used to test this. http://wallsdesk.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/04/Overwatch-Computer-Wallpaper.jpg


Doesn't that pic have banding in itself? If I look closely, banding is the white "glow" (similar to BLB) in the dark black background, right?


----------



## Scotty99

Anyone in here play WoW?

Just curious if you guys think gsync would make the times in wow when you drop below 60 FPS feel smoother, or if the game is so old it wouldnt help much.


----------



## Mad Pistol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> Doesn't that pic have banding in itself? If I look closely, banding is the white "glow" (similar to BLB) in the dark black background, right?


Perhaps. I know in the 3rd pic, that's IPS glow. It's only visible up close.


----------



## jfunk825

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> Thanks. Those are really bothersome
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know if I can live with a screen producing that kind of banding even though, like I said, I'm not really very sensitive to colors.


OK, I do feel a little bit better after testing that Alien trailer at home. That guy definitely hasn't adjusted his gamma, making the issue look a lot worse. Yes, I see what you see in that picture on mine and it's terrible, but it's not quite as crazy as it looks in his pic. Also, the source material itself is not good. I checked a several parts of the video where banding stood out to me on my U2414H which has amazing image quality and the banding was still quite pronounced there. Those "artifacts" at the edges of the green glow exist on my U2414H too, they're just faint enough that I probably wouldn't have noticed them if I wasn't looking. But the fact that they're visible at all leads me to blame the source material more than the display.

Don't get me wrong, it's much worse on the S2716DG, but not quite the horror show seen in those pics. I suspect if that person adjusted their gamma properly it would look similar to mine.

This is something so subjective that it's really hard to explain. The best I can do is tell you it's the worst banding I've ever seen in my life, but it's still not bad enough to make me want to pay a couple hundred dollars more for one of the other options which are all of questionable quality. If I ever get really into a game where the banding shows up so much that it really impacts my enjoyment of it, I may feel differently. So far that hasn't happened.

Edit: Oh yeah, I have the A04 also. According to a few posts I've seen, the banding issue is worse on the A04 than it has been on previous versions. The A03 fixed a few important bugs though, and it swapped the glossy anti-glare for a matte finish, so I would at the very least steer clear of anything A02 or older. That being said, it's possible the A03 is a better product if it doesn't have this banding issue. However, I was looking for the best price and bought mine "open box" so I limited myself to only looking for A04 revisions because I knew they would still have most of the factory warranty on them based on manufacture date. An A03 could be as much as a year other than an A04 at this point. so unless you're going to have a receipt from an authorized Dell reseller, you may want to keep that in mind.


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mad Pistol*
> 
> Perhaps. I know in the 3rd pic, that's IPS glow. It's only visible up close.


The third pic being the OW logo, right?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jfunk825*
> 
> OK, I do feel a little bit better after testing that Alien trailer at home. That guy definitely hasn't adjusted his gamma, making the issue look a lot worse. Yes, I see what you see in that picture on mine and it's terrible, but it's not quite as crazy as it looks in his pic. Also, the source material itself is not good. I checked a several parts of the video where banding stood out to me on my U2414H which has amazing image quality and the banding was still quite pronounced there. Those "artifacts" at the edges of the green glow exist on my U2414H too, they're just faint enough that I probably wouldn't have noticed them if I wasn't looking. But the fact that they're visible at all leads me to blame the source material more than the display.
> 
> Don't get me wrong, it's much worse on the S2716DG, but not quite the horror show seen in those pics. I suspect if that person adjusted their gamma properly it would look similar to mine.
> 
> This is something so subjective that it's really hard to explain. The best I can do is tell you it's the worst banding I've ever seen in my life, but it's still not bad enough to make me want to pay a couple hundred dollars more for one of the other options which are all of questionable quality. If I ever get really into a game where the banding shows up so much that it really impacts my enjoyment of it, I may feel differently. So far that hasn't happened.
> 
> Edit: Oh yeah, I have the A04 also. According to a few posts I've seen, the banding issue is worse on the A04 than it has been on previous versions. The A03 fixed a few important bugs though, and it swapped the glossy anti-glare for a matte finish, so I would at the very least steer clear of anything A02 or older. That being said, it's possible the A03 is a better product if it doesn't have this banding issue. However, I was looking for the best price and bought mine "open box" so I limited myself to only looking for A04 revisions because I knew they would still have most of the factory warranty on them based on manufacture date. An A03 could be as much as a year other than an A04 at this point. so unless you're going to have a receipt from an authorized Dell reseller, you may want to keep that in mind.


Ok. Does Dell give any discounts on this screen? I remember reading someone who got it for $450 directly from Dell's website.


----------



## Scotty99

Hey guys i just ordered the 24" version of this monitor. Was just curious when i get it home is there anything i need to do to set it up so gsync is working? I know ill need to set it to 165hz but besides that should i be fiddling with any of the global vsync settings?

WoW and overwatch are my main games, do i need to keep vsync enabled or disabled in those?

Thanks.

Also watching a review of this someone said to download a driver, do i really need a driver for a monitor?


----------



## bloby

Hi everyone,

You know why when the PC turns off or when the mode standby comes on. A message appears ""Enter Power Save Mode"" for 15 seconds before turning off.

It's normal ?


----------



## Teflon490

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bloby*
> 
> Hi everyone,
> 
> You know why when the PC turns off or when the mode standby comes on. A message appears ""Enter Power Save Mode"" for 15 seconds before turning off.
> 
> It's normal ?


Yes, it is normal, it is just how it is. And please bear in mind that if you disable "deep sleep mode", monitor consumes crazy 13W while in idle sleep mode.


----------



## Teflon490

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> Hey guys i just ordered the 24" version of this monitor. Was just curious when i get it home is there anything i need to do to set it up so gsync is working? I know ill need to set it to 165hz but besides that should i be fiddling with any of the global vsync settings?
> 
> WoW and overwatch are my main games, do i need to keep vsync enabled or disabled in those?


G-SYNC ON, VSYNC OFF, cap framerate a few FPS below 165, ideally in-game, not in nVidia panels.
Quote:


> Also watching a review of this someone said to download a driver, do i really need a driver for a monitor?


Not really, works the same as without the driver, and at least Win10 will download it anyway.


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Teflon490*
> 
> Yes, it is normal, it is just how it is. And please bear in mind that if you disable "deep sleep mode", monitor consumes crazy 13W while in idle sleep mode.


Is the deep sleep mode thigy one of the bugs of this monitor?


----------



## Teflon490

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> Is the deep sleep mode thigy one of the bugs of this monitor?


Yes, if the deep sleep is enabled, it first enters normal sleep for 10 minutes, during which you can still wake it up with mouse or keyboard, and after this period you have to press any of the monitor buttons to wake it up.


----------



## goldex

I just got my new S2417DG, I just put it up an hour ago.

First impressions are generally positive.

Did a quick dead pixel test and did not see any issues. Maybe I did not focus enough, but I think if I did not see any this way, I will likely not see one in general use either. May run another test or so in a week or so I guess.

There does seem to be a little bit of a light bleed along the bottom edge and a bit more in the bottom right corner on black screen, but I only see it because I have read about it and was looking for it. I don't think I have owned a PC monitor that has had perfect back light uniformity, and what I see here does not bother me one bit.

I did not have any issues overclocking to 165Hz.

I have to say, I am actually pleased with the colors, I was afraid I was going to be terrified, but this is many times better than the BenQ XL2411Z I used to own for a brief while. Maybe it is just the resolution, not sure, but I don't seem to be too bothered by lack of color accuracy, gamma shift etc .. as much as I was expecting to be. And I have not even yet calibrated it.

The DPI (~122) is not that much worse than the ~110 I was used to with my 40" 4K TV I have. I don't think I would be using any scaling.
Unless Windows 7 has already done it for me ?







I don't think I have any setup, but I may be wrong.

But in general this now even makes me contemplate to move my 40" 4K TV away for just general TV watching and strictly use this monitor with the PC (as opposed to using two monitors which was my initial plan, but may require moving the Dell away and back up every time I game, because desk space is limited)

I am going to now first start with apologizing because I am going to ask about banding again







.. I know this has been beaten to death.

I am not going to debate this, I know TN panels would have it, and I was expecting it even before I placed the order for it.
I just watched some trailer I found online on YouTube (Alien Covenant - Teaser): 




And I do see some banding here and there, but to be honest, in this (so far only) video I tested, I did not find it off putting enough to be bothersome. It kind of looked normal to me, maybe I am just used to some TN panels from my past (though the past 10 years it has generally been [email protected] and [email protected] for me). Or maybe I am just forcing myself to accept it, not really sure.

So what I was going to ask is, what is your example of worst possible experience regarding banding ?
Specific game, specific video, etc .. I am curious to maybe give it a try just to check my tolerance for it.

I would not really be watching movies on this anyway though, for that I have my projector and another TV. And when I watch some YouTube videos, I don't think banding would bother me. But maybe a specific game may show me how terrible it can really get.

Otherwise, so far, it looks pretty good .. and this is even before I have done any calibration .. or even ran any games !


----------



## Mad Pistol

Spoiler: goldex's post



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *goldex*
> 
> I just got my new S2417DG, I just put it up an hour ago.
> 
> First impressions are generally positive.
> 
> Did a quick dead pixel test and did not see any issues. Maybe I did not focus enough, but I think if I did not see any this way, I will likely not see one in general use either. May run another test or so in a week or so I guess.
> 
> There does seem to be a little bit of a light bleed along the bottom edge and a bit more in the bottom right corner on black screen, but I only see it because I have read about it and was looking for it. I don't think I have owned a PC monitor that has had perfect back light uniformity, and what I see here does not bother me one bit.
> 
> I did not have any issues overclocking to 165Hz.
> 
> I have to say, I am actually pleased with the colors, I was afraid I was going to be terrified, but this is many times better than the BenQ XL2411Z I used to own for a brief while. Maybe it is just the resolution, not sure, but I don't seem to be too bothered by lack of color accuracy, gamma shift etc .. as much as I was expecting to be. And I have not even yet calibrated it.
> 
> The DPI (~122) is not that much worse than the ~110 I was used to with my 40" 4K TV I have. I don't think I would be using any scaling.
> Unless Windows 7 has already done it for me ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think I have any setup, but I may be wrong.
> 
> But in general this now even makes me contemplate to move my 40" 4K TV away for just general TV watching and strictly use this monitor with the PC (as opposed to using two monitors which was my initial plan, but may require moving the Dell away and back up every time I game, because desk space is limited)
> 
> I am going to now first start with apologizing because I am going to ask about banding again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .. I know this has been beaten to death.
> 
> I am not going to debate this, I know TN panels would have it, and I was expecting it even before I placed the order for it.
> I just watched some trailer I found online on YouTube (Alien Covenant - Teaser):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I do see some banding here and there, but to be honest, in this (so far only) video I tested, I did not find it off putting enough to be bothersome. It kind of looked normal to me, maybe I am just used to some TN panels from my past (though the past 10 years it has generally been [email protected] and [email protected] for me). Or maybe I am just forcing myself to accept it, not really sure.
> 
> So what I was going to ask is, what is your example of worst possible experience regarding banding ?
> Specific game, specific video, etc .. I am curious to maybe give it a try just to check my tolerance for it.
> 
> I would not really be watching movies on this anyway though, for that I have my projector and another TV. And when I watch some YouTube videos, I don't think banding would bother me. But maybe a specific game may show me how terrible it can really get.
> 
> Otherwise, so far, it looks pretty good .. and this is even before I have done any calibration .. or even ran any games !






The only times that banding is super noticeable is during dark scenes. I know that Skyrim has a lot of dark caves, so that would be an excellent way for you to test if it's an issue. But really, night time in just about any game will be enough to show you if it's an issue or not.


----------



## whitrzac

I picked one of these up recently...

I'm coming from a P2715q. 27in, IPS, 4k, factory calibrated.

My first impression was to kill the s2716dg with fire. I thought someone puked up a rainbow while on LSD onto the screen . The 'internet calibration' settings out there are an absolute must for anyone coming from a decent monitor. I plan on calibrating it properly in the next few days.

I don't have 20-20 vision, even then, there is a very noticeable difference between 2k and 4k at 'arms' length.

*** is with the color change while scrolling? OCN goes from a offwhite/yellow tint to blue as I scroll up from the bottom. It appears to be related to how much of the quote box is on the screen.

Someday, someone will make a monitor that doesn't have ghosting issues.


----------



## Mad Pistol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *whitrzac*
> 
> I picked one of these up recently...
> 
> I'm coming from a P2715q. 27in, IPS, 4k, factory calibrated.
> 
> My first impression was to kill the s2716dg with fire. I thought someone puked up a rainbow while on LSD onto the screen . The 'internet calibration' settings out there are an absolute must for anyone coming from a decent monitor. I plan on calibrating it properly in the next few days.
> 
> I don't have 20-20 vision, even then, there is a very noticeable difference between 2k and 4k at 'arms' length.
> 
> *** is with the color change while scrolling? OCN goes from a offwhite/yellow tint to blue as I scroll up from the bottom. It appears to be related to how much of the quote box is on the screen.
> 
> Someday, someone will make a monitor that doesn't have ghosting issues.


The P2715Q is a $600 monitor with a 4k, IPS panel and a 60hz referesh rate.

The S2716DG is a $500ish 1440p monitor with 144hz referesh rate.

You can very easily get a 1440p monitor w/ 144hz referesh rate that has an IPS panel here: https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16824106004&ignorebbr=1&cm_re=144hz-_-24-106-004-_-Product

Notice how the Acer Predator XB271HU is an $800 monitor. The point is that you can't have it all at around $500. As it stands, the Dell S2716DG is the cheapest 1440p 144hz Gsync monitor you can purchase as of today. For you to expect the colors to be accurate on this monitor at this price is, frankly, laughable.


----------



## boredgunner

^ The ViewSonic 1440p 144 Hz G-SYNC/ULMB IPS monitor is currently $700 on newegg. That might serve you better, whitrzac.


----------



## Mad Pistol

Also, Asus will be releasing a 4k 144hz IPS monitor later this year.

http://www.anandtech.com/show/11014/asus-demonstrates-rog-swift-pg27uq-4k-144-hz-hdr-dcip3-and-gsync

If you're willing to wait, you can have it all... just be prepared to pay at least $1000 for it. Rumors have it at $1500-2000.


----------



## whitrzac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mad Pistol*
> 
> The P2715Q is a $600 monitor with a 4k, IPS panel and a 60hz referesh rate.
> 
> The S2716DG is a $500ish 1440p monitor with 144hz referesh rate.
> 
> You can very easily get a 1440p monitor w/ 144hz referesh rate that has an IPS panel here: https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16824106004&ignorebbr=1&cm_re=144hz-_-24-106-004-_-Product
> 
> Notice how the Acer Predator XB271HU is an $800 monitor. The point is that you can't have it all at around $500. As it stands, the Dell S2716DG is the cheapest 1440p 144hz Gsync monitor you can purchase as of today. For you to expect the colors to be accurate on this monitor at this price is, frankly, laughable.


https://www.amazon.com/Dell-Monitor-P2715Q-27-Inch-LED-Lit/dp/B00PC9HFO8/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1491350711&sr=8-1&keywords=p2715q

https://www.amazon.com/Dell-Gaming-S2716DG-LED-Lit-Monitor/dp/B0149QBOF0/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1491350714&sr=8-1&keywords=s2716dg

$20ish price difference between the 2.

p2715q has a better IPS display, higher resolution, and slower refresh
s2716dg has a higher refresh, g-sync, cheaper TN display, lower resolution.

I was expecting that the colors would be somewhat close out of the box to not have to calibrate it. I'm not a photographer or graphic artist, but my god, the stock settings were horrible.
I could deal with that, a few tweaks and it would be a decent monitor.
.


----------



## xenkw0n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *whitrzac*
> 
> I picked one of these up recently...
> 
> I'm coming from a P2715q. 27in, IPS, 4k, factory calibrated.
> 
> My first impression was to kill the s2716dg with fire. I thought someone puked up a rainbow while on LSD onto the screen . The 'internet calibration' settings out there are an absolute must for anyone coming from a decent monitor. I plan on calibrating it properly in the next few days.
> 
> I don't have 20-20 vision, even then, there is a very noticeable difference between 2k and 4k at 'arms' length.
> 
> *** is with the color change while scrolling? OCN goes from a offwhite/yellow tint to blue as I scroll up from the bottom. It appears to be related to how much of the quote box is on the screen.
> 
> Someday, someone will make a monitor that doesn't have ghosting issues.


Don't use "Fast" mode.


----------



## VxeR

Hey guys. I found a cheap s2716dg on ebay for 300€.
The problem is backlight bleed. Here's the photo the seller sent me:
Is this acceptable?

Oh yeah it's a rev03


----------



## HunterKen7

I think something bad just happened to my monitor this morning. All of a sudden, fonts became very blocky. I'm talking about fonts in windows and chrome. I thought something was wrong with my eyes since I just woke up. Now, I can also see very obvious vertical lines in games when I move around as well as in windows when I scroll pages and move things across the screen. Something definitely happened to this monitor.

It has been working well for over a year now. It is one of the A00 models from 2015. You guys think its time to call Dell? I bought it in Nov 2015 new from Amazon.

I already reinstalled drivers, but I don't think that matters. I could tell something was wrong on the boot splash screens as well as in safe mode. What a pain.


----------



## Mad Pistol

It should still be under warranty. Contact Dell and request a new one.


----------



## HunterKen7

Will do thanks. I'll report back on the process and what I get back.


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Teflon490*
> 
> Yes, if the deep sleep is enabled, it first enters normal sleep for 10 minutes, during which you can still wake it up with mouse or keyboard, and after this period you have to press any of the monitor buttons to wake it up.


How is that a bug? What should be the expected behavior?


----------



## bloby

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Teflon490*
> 
> Yes, it is normal, it is just how it is. And please bear in mind that if you disable "deep sleep mode", monitor consumes crazy 13W while in idle sleep mode.


Are you sure ? They say the opposite here?

Http://www.144hzmonitors.com/reviews/dell-s2716dg-review/


----------



## Teflon490

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> How is that a bug? What should be the expected behavior?


Well, first, why the 2 sleep modes? Why not just one, like every other monitor out there has, with normal consumption around 1W in idle? My 7-years old Samsung works perfectly in this regard, so why not this Dell?
And second, why would I have to wake up the monitor only with a physical button press? I have never seen this logic on any other monitor I have used so far, and I have used a lot.


----------



## Teflon490

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bloby*
> 
> Are you sure ? They say the opposite here?
> 
> Http://www.144hzmonitors.com/reviews/dell-s2716dg-review/


From their review:
"There is a manufacturing defect concerning the DELL S2716DG's Sleep Mode. Some reviewers complained about their computer not being able to wake up from the sleep mode by pressing any key on the keyboard or mouse. Instead, you'd have to press a hotkey on the monitor in order to wake it up. In a few seconds spent in the settings menu, you should be able to disable the sleep mode. Additionally, the monitor will even maintain regular power consumption of around 47W in the sleep mode. So, just disable it and use your standard screen saver which will make the monitor go in standby mode and consume the usual amount of power which is around 0.5W."

There is bunch of nonsense in this paragraph:
- the problem is not the computer could not wake up from the sleep mode, computer wakes up just fine, it's the monitor that does not wake up, because it sleeps so well, that it does not see the signal coming from the graphics card again
- monitor certainly does not consume 47W in any sleep mode. It consumes around 13W in normal sleep mode, or around 0,5W in deep sleep mode, but only after 10 minutes after entering the sleep mode. This was measured by me and confirmed by tgawn here: http://www.overclock.net/t/1577511/dell-s2716dg-1440-144-hz-g-sync-owners-thread/3780_30#post_25839513
- setting up standard Windows screensaver has nothing to do with monitor going in and out of sleep mode. You can have screensaver running for hours, and the monitor will never enter the sleep mode (maybe this is the source of their confusion, they had screensaver set as black screen, it then consumed power-on 47W and they though it is sleeping?). It is the standard "turn off display" feature of Windows power management, that will terminate the signal from the graphics card and send the monitor to sleep. And how it behaves afterwards is entirely up to the monitor, Windows power management setting has nothing to do with it, it will just reinstate the signal coming out of the graphics card when you press a keyboard button or move your mouse.

I need to add, this is with the rev.A03 I own. Other revisions might have some slight differences, however I do not think Dell adjusted anything mentioned above in other revisions.


----------



## whitrzac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xenkw0n*
> 
> Don't use "Fast" mode.


Display is set to normal.


----------



## Teflon490

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *whitrzac*
> 
> *** is with the color change while scrolling? OCN goes from a offwhite/yellow tint to blue as I scroll up from the bottom. It appears to be related to how much of the quote box is on the screen.


I do not see anything like this. It might be an isolated problem with your unit.


----------



## jfunk825

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *whitrzac*
> 
> Display is set to normal.


Just keep in mind you'll need to make your own color adjustments. I think using one of the posted ICC profiles is a good place to start, but all of them posted in reviews that I found were made using an A00 panel and they've changed a bit since then. Still, colors are not terrible once calibrated (gamma especially needs to be fixed).


----------



## FattysGoneWild

Couple weeks early this month since I just installed Windows 10 Creator Update clean/fresh.

ICC profile http://www.filedropper.com/dells2716dgd65201704051639

Colormunki Display
Monitor Revision A03
D65 color temp.
Target brightness 100cm result 100cm
Brightness 22%

Monitor settings @defaults accept for brightness @22.


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Teflon490*
> 
> Well, first, why the 2 sleep modes? Why not just one, like every other monitor out there has, with normal consumption around 1W in idle? My 7-years old Samsung works perfectly in this regard, so why not this Dell?
> And second, why would I have to wake up the monitor only with a physical button press? I have never seen this logic on any other monitor I have used so far, and I have used a lot.


I see. And there's no workaround to this? If you disable deep sleep then you risk running idle sleep mode at 13W, correct?


----------



## bloby

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Teflon490*
> 
> From their review:
> "There is a manufacturing defect concerning the DELL S2716DG's Sleep Mode. Some reviewers complained about their computer not being able to wake up from the sleep mode by pressing any key on the keyboard or mouse. Instead, you'd have to press a hotkey on the monitor in order to wake it up. In a few seconds spent in the settings menu, you should be able to disable the sleep mode. Additionally, the monitor will even maintain regular power consumption of around 47W in the sleep mode. So, just disable it and use your standard screen saver which will make the monitor go in standby mode and consume the usual amount of power which is around 0.5W."
> 
> There is bunch of nonsense in this paragraph:
> - the problem is not the computer could not wake up from the sleep mode, computer wakes up just fine, it's the monitor that does not wake up, because it sleeps so well, that it does not see the signal coming from the graphics card again
> - monitor certainly does not consume 47W in any sleep mode. It consumes around 13W in normal sleep mode, or around 0,5W in deep sleep mode, but only after 10 minutes after entering the sleep mode. This was measured by me and confirmed by tgawn here: http://www.overclock.net/t/1577511/dell-s2716dg-1440-144-hz-g-sync-owners-thread/3780_30#post_25839513
> - setting up standard Windows screensaver has nothing to do with monitor going in and out of sleep mode. You can have screensaver running for hours, and the monitor will never enter the sleep mode (maybe this is the source of their confusion, they had screensaver set as black screen, it then consumed power-on 47W and they though it is sleeping?). It is the standard "turn off display" feature of Windows power management, that will terminate the signal from the graphics card and send the monitor to sleep. And how it behaves afterwards is entirely up to the monitor, Windows power management setting has nothing to do with it, it will just reinstate the signal coming out of the graphics card when you press a keyboard button or move your mouse.
> 
> I need to add, this is with the rev.A03 I own. Other revisions might have some slight differences, however I do not think Dell adjusted anything mentioned above in other revisions.


.I examined the monitor: "Monitor Deep Sleep - Disable". A green light flashes through ventilation of the rear shell. And MonInfo adds hours of active power when everything is off.
.I examined the monitor: "Monitor Deep Sleep - Enable". No green light flashing. And MonInfo does not add hours of active power when everything is off.

On the other hand, I can not get out of the standby mode when I press a keyboard button or move your mouse. I'm obligated to to press the button. *Why* ???

On Windows:

Power Options: Turn off the display: 5 minutes
Put the computer to sleep: Nevers

Advanced Settings: Sleep after: Never
Allow wake timer Enable

I have revision A04.


----------



## jfunk825

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bloby*
> 
> .I examined the monitor: "Monitor Deep Sleep - Disable". A green light flashes through ventilation of the rear shell. And MonInfo adds hours of active power when everything is off.
> .I examined the monitor: "Monitor Deep Sleep - Enable". No green light flashing. And MonInfo does not add hours of active power when everything is off.
> 
> On the other hand, I can not get out of the standby mode when I press a keyboard button or move your mouse. I'm obligated to to press the button. *Why* ???
> 
> On Windows:
> 
> Power Options: Turn off the display: 5 minutes
> Put the computer to sleep: Nevers
> 
> Advanced Settings: Sleep after: Never
> Allow wake timer Enable
> 
> I have revision A04.


That IS the bug. With Deep Sleep on, you have to press a physical button on the monitor to wake it up. Dell support does not seem to grasp why this is a problem when people have contacted them. This is probably an easy glitch to fix, but I suspect engineering isn't even aware of it because the phone support flowchart monkeys don't think it's something to be reported and just blow off everybody that reports it to them.


----------



## Teflon490

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> I see. And there's no workaround to this? If you disable deep sleep then you risk running idle sleep mode at 13W, correct?


It is not a risk, it is a fact







And I do not see a reason why it should consume this amount of power when it is doing nothing. So I went with the deep sleep and I am pressing buttons


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Teflon490*
> 
> It is not a risk, it is a fact
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I do not see a reason why it should consume this amount of power when it is doing nothing. So I went with the deep sleep and I am pressing buttons


Oh goodness! I know it's a minor thing but I would think it's such a nuisance, isn't it?









Is Amazon the cheapest place you can get this monitor from? I see $555 brand new from their site.


----------



## jfunk825

Best Buy seems to habitually put it on sale for around $440-460 at least once a month or so.

I personally purchased an open box model from one of the large ebay vendors that posts honest details about the condition of the items and includes the revision in their posts. By getting an A04, I knew the manufacture date would be no older than September '16 so there would still be a lot of factory warranty on it.


----------



## JakkFrosted

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> So is this monitor really worth it or not? It's getting confusing every single day I read different opinions in this thread


Personally, I cannot tolerate IPS glow, however, in bright scenes, the image quality on an IPS monitor is pure bliss. If you want the 144hz, gsync, 1440p, and ultra low input lag in a monitor whose company stands by the product with a long warranty, then this is a good option. But there is noticeable color banding in this monitor in certain scenes. I rarely see it in games, but more so in movies. Dark scenes in movies and videos can be atrocious at times. But then I consider the gaming performance of this monitor and that I got it on sale. If you can find a VA panel with similar or better specs, I'd go with that; for now, for my needs, this monitor suits them.


----------



## bfollowell

$569.99
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> Oh goodness! I know it's a minor thing but I would think it's such a nuisance, isn't it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is Amazon the cheapest place you can get this monitor from? I see $555 brand new from their site.


$569.99 direct from Dell if you happen to work somewhere that gives you a Dell discount. $599.99 otherwise.

Other than those $555.99 New from Amazon Marketplace seems to be the best price I can see.

Depending on what changes on the gaming monitor front over the next six months, I think I'll purchase this one for the new gaming build I'm planning for the fall. Maybe I'll luck into some Black Friday specials and get an even better deal.


----------



## goldex

Is it that Dell Canada has better sale prices on this ?

I often see the 27" for $720 CAD - 10%OFFMONITOR = $648 CAD ~ $483 USD.
Currently it is listed for its regular $780 CAD, but every month or so it drops to $720 for a bit, from what I have seen during the last few months.

I purchased the little brother S2417DG when on sale and using the always active monitor coupon, for $450 CAD , which is around $335 USD.

For that price, and having a 3 year warranty, I am more than pleased with mine.

Yes there is banding, that is the only big caveat I see, and am somewhat annoyed with bad gamma, but I used my Colormunki + Dispcal to correct it, and I don't really watch videos or movies here, and for the occasional YouTube I am fine with it.

For games it may annoy me now and then I guess, but ah well, when that happens I just remind myself how much I paid for it








And I do like the motion clarity of TN.

When there are IPS alternatives that are much better than what we have today in terms of QC and panel lottery, I may consider maybe shelling out more money for one.

If it is not for the banding, everything else on this monitor looks good to me.
Maybe colors are not IPS quality and there is more gamma shift, but maybe I was expecting it to be much worse before I got mine, so actually was somewhat pleasantly surprised when I put it up.

Maybe I am just lucky not having an IPS right next to it to compare


----------



## whitrzac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *goldex*
> 
> Maybe I am just lucky not having an IPS right next to it to compare


Probably. I sold mine after a week because I like the way my p2715q looks soo much better.

I will probably revisit g-sync/high refresh when dell comes out with a 4k, IPS, Gsync monitor.


----------



## bloby

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jfunk825*
> 
> That IS the bug. With Deep Sleep on, you have to press a physical button on the monitor to wake it up. Dell support does not seem to grasp why this is a problem when people have contacted them. This is probably an easy glitch to fix, but I suspect engineering isn't even aware of it because the phone support flowchart monkeys don't think it's something to be reported and just blow off everybody that reports it to them.


But I read that some got to wake up their monitor with the mouse ?

There is a solution ?


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bloby*
> 
> But I read that some got to wake up their monitor with the mouse ?
> 
> There is a solution ?


What? Isn't that expected for "normal" monitors? You move the mouse and the monitor comes out of sleep as well because the signal from the computer turns it on? I would highly prefer that compared to having to press a button on the monitor itself.


----------



## jfunk825

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bloby*
> 
> But I read that some got to wake up their monitor with the mouse ?
> 
> There is a solution ?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> What? Isn't that expected for "normal" monitors? You move the mouse and the monitor comes out of sleep as well because the signal from the computer turns it on? I would highly prefer that compared to having to press a button on the monitor itself.


There is no solution that I am aware of. Yes, every other monitor on the planet would behave this way, but the Dell has a bug and won't come out of "deep sleep" unless you press a button on the monitor itself.

As far as I know there is no workaround. You either have to leave deep sleep on and press monitor button to wake or turn deep sleep off and have the monitor consume 13W while sitting idle.


----------



## HunterKen7

I just want to leave a note about my experience with Dell warranty here. My A00 model died just a few days ago. Called support, explained the situation and they overnighted a warranty replacement. I got an A04 model. Boy what a difference with the glare coating! So much better. The image is much clearer. Also, zero bleed and so far can't see any clouding, smudges or bad pixels. There is a free return label and I'm going to send the old monitor back in the same box. Super easy. Glad I picked Dell.









Also, the text ghosting when scrolling web pages is much less noticeable in the A04 model they sent me.


----------



## Scotty99

Would you guys return this:


This is the 24" model of this display, id have to drive around an hour to closest best buy. I actually really like this thing, shame it had to have uneven backlight









Would just suck to get a worse one and drive back for another, ya know.


----------



## goldex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> Would you guys return this:
> 
> 
> This is the 24" model of this display, id have to drive around an hour to closest best buy. I actually really like this thing, shame it had to have uneven backlight
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Would just suck to get a worse one and drive back for another, ya know.


What brightness setting is the picture taken with ? Do you see that issue in person, or just through camera ?

I have a 24", manufactured Feb 2017, and (in person) it looks very very uniform to me.

I have my brightness at 32 though, calibrated to around 100 cd /m2 I believe. I also had it at 40 before, and even at that I don't think I was seeing any issues.

If I bump brightness to 100% I start seeing some blocks of unevenness, though I don't think is as bad as what that picture of yours shows.
If I lower it to my normal setting of 32 though, I can't see anything, it looks perfect, and I am very happy with it.

Note that I have not tried any cameras yet, I am worried it will just show me something I don't want to see, besides I don't play games on my PC looking through my phone's camera


----------



## DocBrowntown

Scotty, the picture is pretty worthless without telling us what goldex mentioned and ALSO the *shutter times* of your camera.

Forget phone cameras because they will auto adjust *until* you see anything.


----------



## Scotty99

I can see this in person, looks the exact same. No idea about my camera, its just an android phone with everything on auto.


----------



## DocBrowntown

Ok, I just got my camera (Pentax K5) and made some proper pics of my modell.
Give me a minute to upload, describe shutter times etc.


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DocBrowntown*
> 
> Ok, I just got my camera (Pentax K5) and made some proper pics of my modell.
> Give me a minute to upload, describe shutter times etc.


Dude it does not matter, what i see on my phone i see in person with my 2 eyes lol.

The picture represents what you see in person with lights off. Brightness and contrast are 45% with the "warm" preset.


----------



## DocBrowntown

Ok, let's go. Pictures of my *S2417DG*, Manu Date November 2016 (wrong Thread but to help little Scotty here).

*1)* So, first pic is with 1/15 (of a second) shutter time and OMG WHAT A ****TY MONITOR - oh wait, I just had a small light left on in the other end of the living room:



*2)* Same shutter time but this time the small light turned off. completely different monitor, 11/10, would buy again:



*3)* Here is one with 1/20 of a second shutter:



*4)* And this one, 1/50 of a second, comes closest to how it looks in real-life:



And finally, one with my Nexus 6P, for the lols:



So, if you want to RMA your monitors because of smartphone photos.. enjoy.


----------



## DocBrowntown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> Dude it does not matter, what i see on my phone i see in person with my 2 eyes lol.
> 
> The picture represents what you see in person with lights off.


Well then don't ask in a forum if you should return it, if you do not like it, return it. No one forces you to keep it.
I don't get it. We are just trying to help you.


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DocBrowntown*
> 
> Well then don't ask in a forum if you should return it, if you do not like it, return it. No one forces you to keep it.
> I don't get it. We are just trying to help you.


I wasnt asking for a camera lesson, i was asking if this is within a normal range of backlight unevenness.

I wouldnt have posted the picture if it looked different to what my eyes are seeing lol.


----------



## Mad Pistol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DocBrowntown*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Amazing pics!
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, let's go. Pictures of my *S2417DG*, Manu Date November 2016 (wrong Thread but to help little Scotty here).
> 
> *1)* So, first pic is with 1/15 (of a second) shutter time and OMG WHAT A ****TY MONITOR - oh wait, I just had a small light left on in the other end of the living room:
> 
> 
> 
> *2)* Same shutter time but this time the small light turned off. completely different monitor, 11/10, would buy again:
> 
> 
> 
> *3)* Here is one with 1/20 of a second shutter:
> 
> 
> 
> *4)* And this one, 1/50 of a second, comes closest to how it looks in real-life:
> 
> 
> 
> And finally, one with my Nexus 6P, for the lols:
> 
> 
> 
> So, if you want to RMA your monitors because of smartphone photos.. enjoy.


This is my experience as well. Phones are great for a side-by-side comparison, but their cameras are not designed for accuracy. They are designed for entertainment and capturing memories.

I see very little BLB on my Dell S2716DG. Either I got a great panel, or it just doesn't bother me.


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mad Pistol*
> 
> This is my experience as well. Phones are great for a side-by-side comparison, but their cameras are not designed for accuracy. They are designed for entertainment and capturing memories.
> 
> I see very little BLB on my Dell S2716DG. Either I got a great panel, or it just doesn't bother me.


Its not really BLB on my panel tho, its just straight up backlight unevenness. My picture looks exactly like it does in person. The right side of the screen you can see in movies even, or on netflix.

Again the reason i am asking is if this is within a normal range is two fold:

1. I live an hour from closest best buy.
2. If this isnt that bad i will just keep it, as i wouldnt want to get something worse.

Thanks.


----------



## goldex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DocBrowntown*
> 
> And finally, one with my Nexus 6P, for the lols:


Lol, my looks exactly like that when I just tried my Samsung S7 Edge, it was terrible, "this could not be the same monitor"








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> Its not really BLB on my panel tho, its just straight up backlight unevenness. My picture looks exactly like it does in person. The right side of the screen you can see in movies even, or on netflix.
> 
> Again the reason i am asking is if this is within a normal range is two fold:
> 
> 1. I live an hour from closest best buy.
> 2. If this isnt that bad i will just keep it, as i wouldnt want to get something worse.
> 
> Thanks.


Honestly, if that picture is exactly the same as what you see in person, at and 45 / 45 Brightness / Contrast, if it was me, I would probably return it, it would annoy me, but others may feel different.
I just tried mine at 45 / 45, and in person it is just looks milky black, no issues at all.

At the end of the day, it is your call.


----------



## Madhawk1995

This is the exact reason why I feel bad replacing my dell s2716dg with 2 acer xb271hu"s.

I am upgrading the A00 to hopefully an A04. I will see if I choose to keep the upgraded dell vs replacing them with the acers. One of the Acer's have a dead pixel and then you know typical blb. But, I paid $1000 for both new. I could sell dell for $400. Then it will only cost me $600 vs keeping dell and buying one acer which costs me $500. It seems stupid that I don't put in the extra $100 and replace both with ips 165hz panels.

Input mate? As long as that sleep bug is fixed I'll go for it..


----------



## jfunk825

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Madhawk1995*
> 
> This is the exact reason why I feel bad replacing my dell s2716dg with 2 acer xb271hu"s.
> 
> I am upgrading the A00 to hopefully an A04. I will see if I choose to keep the upgraded dell vs replacing them with the acers. One of the Acer's have a dead pixel and then you know typical blb. But, I paid $1000 for both new. I could sell dell for $400. Then it will only cost me $600 vs keeping dell and buying one acer which costs me $500. It seems stupid that I don't put in the extra $100 and replace both with ips 165hz panels.
> 
> Input mate? As long as that sleep bug is fixed I'll go for it..


The sleep but is not fixed. It's present in A04 and I don't think there is an A05. It doesn't appear that Dell acknowledges it is a problem.


----------



## bloby

Hi,

With "Deep Sleep enabled" the boot takes more time.

I do not see the logo of my motherboard, and I can not go into the bios.

Solution ?


----------



## Shadowarez

Disable deep sleep don't use fast mode on monitor menu. Follow ICC profile suggestions win.


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shadowarez*
> 
> Disable deep sleep don't use fast mode on monitor menu. Follow ICC profile suggestions win.


What does fast mode do? I thought disabling deep sleep will make idle sleep consume about 13W?


----------



## bloby

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shadowarez*
> 
> Disable deep sleep don't use fast mode on monitor menu. Follow ICC profile suggestions win.


I do not want to disable it, for the reason that says kevindd992002.

The response time is already set to Normal


----------



## Teflon490

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bloby*
> 
> Hi,
> 
> With "Deep Sleep enabled" the boot takes more time.
> 
> I do not see the logo of my motherboard, and I can not go into the bios.
> 
> Solution ?


I do not have a problem going into BIOS with deep sleep enabled. However, there is a different behaviour at startup between these 2 modes, yes.

With deep sleep off, I start the computer, and screen remains off until there is a signal from the GPU, then normal POST and boot follows.
With deep sleep on, the screen turns itself on immediately as I press the PC power button, but then it goes to sleep again. But before it manages to turn completely off again (there is that ~20 second shutdown timer, you know), the computer gets to the POST and screen starts displaying properly. Even going into BIOS is not a problem.

So are you saying, that your computer does not start at all with deep sleep on? Or you can boot into OS, but cannot go into BIOS? The keypress for entering the BIOS is not at all dependent on whether the monitor is on or off, it simply does what it does everytime, so if you press the right key at the right time, you will enter the BIOS. Then it is up to the monitor to display the output. However, it is possible that the monitor start displaying image only after entering the OS itself. Is that the case?


----------



## bloby

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Teflon490*
> 
> I do not have a problem going into BIOS with deep sleep enabled. However, there is a different behaviour at startup between these 2 modes, yes.
> 
> With deep sleep off, I start the computer, and screen remains off until there is a signal from the GPU, then normal POST and boot follows.
> With deep sleep on, the screen turns itself on immediately as I press the PC power button, but then it goes to sleep again. But before it manages to turn completely off again (there is that ~20 second shutdown timer, you know), the computer gets to the POST and screen starts displaying properly. Even going into BIOS is not a problem.
> 
> So are you saying, that your computer does not start at all with deep sleep on? Or you can boot into OS, but cannot go into BIOS? The keypress for entering the BIOS is not at all dependent on whether the monitor is on or off, it simply does what it does everytime, so if you press the right key at the right time, you will enter the BIOS. Then it is up to the monitor to display the output. However, it is possible that the monitor start displaying image only after entering the OS itself. Is that the case?


All I can say is that the screen remains black (with the message save power mode) when I press "Delete" to enter the bios. Windows does not even boot because when I press the start button of my case, it goes out.

The time that the message disappears, I miss the opportunity to enter the bios, because it shows me the welcome blue screen.

With the mode "Deep Sleep" off, it normally starts.Changing the timer does nothing more or less


----------



## Axis

Just picked one of these up tonight and I may end up returning it if I cannot find a way to get rid of the yellow tint that Dell seems to think is white...I have a 27" 1440p Samsung monitor that I've been using as my primary and decided to pick up a new 144Hz 27" to match for gaming...here is what they look like side by side



I've played around with settings I've found online but cannot seem to come even remotely close to the true white the samsung shows....it's like I'm looking at the Dell through dirty glasses....any help would be greatly appreciated before I give up and return it in favor of ordering an Acer/Asus from newegg.


----------



## Madhawk1995

Scroll Down


----------



## Madhawk1995

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Axis*
> 
> Just picked one of these up tonight and I may end up returning it if I cannot find a way to get rid of the yellow tint that Dell seems to think is white...I have a 27" 1440p Samsung monitor that I've been using as my primary and decided to pick up a new 144Hz 27" to match for gaming...here is what they look like side by side
> 
> 
> 
> I've played around with settings I've found online but cannot seem to come even remotely close to the true white the samsung shows....it's like I'm looking at the Dell through dirty glasses....any help would be greatly appreciated before I give up and return it in favor of ordering an Acer/Asus from newegg.


I want to say that's because it is a TN panel but I honestly do not think it should be that yellow. Double check what revision it is and definitely try to get another one. It would be really unfortunate if that's the reason why you didn't stick with it because you got a bad Apple. I have to Acer xb271hu's as well.
AMA

By the way the whites and the brightness as in nits are different on the two Predator models. I still have to replace my s2716dg within a03 or a04 model.


----------



## Axis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Madhawk1995*
> 
> I want to say that's because it is a TN panel but I honestly do not think it should be that yellow. Double check what revision it is and definitely try to get another one. It would be really unfortunate if that's the reason why you didn't stick with it because you got a bad Apple. I have to Acer xb271hu's as well.
> AMA
> 
> By the way the whites and the brightness as in nits are different on the two Predator models. I still have to replace my s2716dg within a03 or a04 model.


it's an A04 model


----------



## jfunk825

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Axis*
> 
> it's an A04 model


I have an A04 and it definitely doesn't look that bad. I have color shift at the edges of the screen and white does start to look yellow when it gets close to sides, but it looks fine otherwise. I have a Dell U2414H as well so it's not just that I'm used to it or anything.

Have you adjusted your settings using an ICC profile or manually? The calibration is poor from the factory.


----------



## Axis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jfunk825*
> 
> I have an A04 and it definitely doesn't look that bad. I have color shift at the edges of the screen and white does start to look yellow when it gets close to sides, but it looks fine otherwise. I have a Dell U2414H as well so it's not just that I'm used to it or anything.
> 
> Have you adjusted your settings using an ICC profile or manually? The calibration is poor from the factory.


I've tried, but not sure if I'm doing it wrong in regards to the ICC profile or where to find one that everyone agrees is the best. As far as manual, I've set the Brightness to 40, Contrast 75
Custom Colors are 97, 99, 100
In the NVIDIA control panel I've set it to use nvidia settings and changed them to
B 50%
C50%
Gamma .66
Digital Vibrance 61%

Not sure what else to do


----------



## dseg

How does this monitor stack up against the PG279Q?
Or is there something better that gets closer to the PG279Q?


----------



## frunction

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dseg*
> 
> How does this monitor stack up against the PG279Q?
> Or is there something better that gets closer to the PG279Q?


This is a TN panel so it competes more with PG278QR, with the Dell you're just giving up the OSD enhancements for $150-200 less.

PG279Q is an 4ms IPS panel.

If you play FPS or other fast moving games you want TN, IPS for other gametypes or activities.


----------



## Madhawk1995

Yeah bro TN ain't needed unless you really picky about that extra performance. The best TN panel you can buy on the market is this Dell monitor. They have the least amount of coating which will allow you to have the best picture. Dell also has the best warranty out of the Acer and Asus. In regards to what is better than pg279q or the xb271hu. I just replaced my Dell with two Acer IPS predators.

Is it a drastic performance increase? No not really. Can the Dell do everything the Acer can. I would say close to seventy-five 80% if not a hundred percent for most people.

165hz vs 144hz. The TN is a little bit faster when I play Rainbow Six Siege. My properly calibrated Dell what can I say I love the monitor. Where the Asus or Acer wins would be because of all the little on-screen display features. You get black equalizer Black Level boost the built-in cross chairs the ability to actually save presets. I have one of those two gaming chairs from maxnomic.

So one thing that kind of sucked about my TN panel is what I would put it all the way back and recline and play or watch a video the screen would disappear because of viewing angles. But with the IPS panels I see everything. I can walk around the room and the photo looks exactly the same. Especially when you have to 27 inch monitor side by side and they're at a slight angle it's kind of annoying. When I had one monitor which was the dell and I had my side monitor as the PlayStation 3D TV. I had no issues because the Dell would always be facing me on my side panel was my side monitor which is an IPS which has no issues with angles.

If you can get a deal on an xb271hu or pg279q I guess go for it. Also check out that ViewSonic. Is the difference worth $400 more? In my honest opinion no it's not. But if you are going to have more than one of these if there is a chance you will be looking at it from different viewing angles. If you will be lounging back all the way down and looking at it from a lower than optimal viewing angle and go for the IPS. I also like it because it's actually a gaming monitor it has the built-in cross chairs that I use sometimes it has the black equalizer which on Mac setting almost makes the blacks equal to TN. I know they say that there is less detail in ATMs black because it appears washed out but for me I'd like that because I can actually see. So with these monitors they have a built-in ability to control that which in my opinion is amazing.

My favorite part about getting these Acer monitors is viewing angles is a plus but that's only because I changed up how I use my set up now. The other best feature is the saved presets. I have to properly calibrated setting and that's all I use. When I want a little bit more brightness I click setting to when I want normal I go back to setting one if I want blue light filter I turn on built-in blue light filter. Seriously it's it's very niche if you can justify the extra money for the extra software benefits then yes it's worth extra money. The biggest upgrade was the fact that when I move my mouse or tap on the keyboard and monitor immediately wakes up unlike my Dell. I did not mind because I love the Monitor and it was my first g-sync monitor. But when your five-year-old PlayStation monitor wakes up without having to click any buttons and the Dell has to be tapped every single time to turn on it gets a bit annoying.

So my conclusion the two biggest issues that were resolved with the replacement of the Dell with the Acer Predators was for me no more sleep weight issue. Second I don't constantly adjust the contrast the ICM profiles the brightness on the TN panel. Time Saved. Viewing angles allow me to lay back and still retain visual clarity. What is the extra cost worth it to you?


----------



## Axis

Ya...I just picked up a pg279q for $500...it was open box so got a killer deal on it...The dell is just too dim for me and I cannot abide the off white...I'm sure it's great for reading....but my God it's ugly


----------



## Madhawk1995

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Axis*
> 
> Ya...I just picked up a pg279q for $500...it was open box so got a killer deal on it...The dell is just too dim for me and I cannot abide the off white...I'm sure it's great for reading....but my God it's ugly


I use flux every night. When you use flux on a Dell or a TN panel I don't even notice it on and off. Wild the IPS panel went from vibrant to like very yellow. That showed me the range of the colors that a TN could output vs an IPS.


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Axis*
> 
> I've tried, but not sure if I'm doing it wrong in regards to the ICC profile or where to find one that everyone agrees is the best. As far as manual, I've set the Brightness to 40, Contrast 75
> Custom Colors are 97, 99, 100
> In the NVIDIA control panel I've set it to use nvidia settings and changed them to
> B 50%
> C50%
> Gamma .66
> Digital Vibrance 61%
> 
> Not sure what else to do


This is a long shot but do you have the new "Night Light" feature disabled in the Windows 10 machine where you have your Dell monitor connected?


----------



## Axis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> This is a long shot but do you have the new "Night Light" feature disabled in the Windows 10 machine where you have your Dell monitor connected?


I don't have the creators update installed so the feature isn't even there

I really wanted to like the Dell as I'm usually a big fan of their monitors, but I just can't keep the yellow-white. The ASUS ROG IPS panel should clear that up with no issues. The only thing I'm losing going from a TN to an IPS is the 1ms vs 4ms; however, that won't be noticeable...plus I've always doubted the 1ms response time on any panel.

It's an easy tradeoff to make considering the colors on the IPS are going to be far better and it's a 165Hz refresh rate with G-sync....hopefully I don't end up with some BLB that IPS are notorious for


----------



## bloby

Hi,

There are people do not have banding on the rev A04 If you can add photos. With video or image reference.

??

Is banding or dithering ?


----------



## Just Impolite

Hey guys!

First post here, created acc. cause of this thread. I bought Dell S2716DG rev.A04 10 days ago. Coming from 1080p 27 inch LG TN monitor/TV from 2011 LG M2762D.
First few days I was amazed, 1440p was awesome, GSYNC great and monitor is good looking. Also that smooth refresh rate man..
After calibration colours were decent ( tried a lot of NVIDIA settings and ICC profiles.)

But after like 4-5 days I watched episode of tv series ( Homeland S6E12) and i noticed lot of color banding issues, to the point that it was unplesant to watch cause episode had lot of dark sceens, dark suits that had color artifacts on them and banding. After some tweaks in media player and calibration, yea banding can be toned down a lot but I will always be there no matter what. Also it is noticable on some wallpapers and in games too. ( DIRT rally sky, Witcher 3 caves, GTA 5 etc.)

When I tried to look for banding on my old monitor, yes it had color banding but it was a lot less pronounced. Also Dell has 1 dead pixel in middle of the screen so I will return it and maybe get a replacment or refund, still thinking about refund cause of one reason.

And that is where I need your help. I saw on reddit and nvidia forums that some people with new NVIDIA GPU-s are having color banding cause of GPU or drivers and that is my assumption,
that Dell S2716DG has color banding by itself but NVIDIA drivers/GPU make the problem a lot worse. So I would like to ask if someone can test Dell S2716DG with AMD gpus ( RX480 maybe) so we can se if banding gets toned down.

My first choice was 34" 1400p ultrawide with GSYNC cause I have GTX 980ti but those prices and lack of choices man...
Then I saw this monitor for decent price in EU and went for it but now i think about replacing it for IPS 27" 1440p with gsync, also not a lot of choices there...
And if NVIDIA is really the reason for color banding I wil just sell 980ti, buy RX 580 or something and pair it with LG 34UC88. I honestly think this is the best choice.


----------



## KempA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bloby*
> 
> Hi,
> 
> There are people do not have banding on the rev A04 If you can add photos. With video or image reference.
> 
> ??
> 
> Is banding or dithering ?


*Banding like hell...*


----------



## FattysGoneWild

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Axis*
> 
> Just picked one of these up tonight and I may end up returning it if I cannot find a way to get rid of the yellow tint that Dell seems to think is white...I have a 27" 1440p Samsung monitor that I've been using as my primary and decided to pick up a new 144Hz 27" to match for gaming...here is what they look like side by side
> 
> 
> 
> I've played around with settings I've found online but cannot seem to come even remotely close to the true white the samsung shows....it's like I'm looking at the Dell through dirty glasses....any help would be greatly appreciated before I give up and return it in favor of ordering an Acer/Asus from newegg.


That is 110% abnormal and should not look piss yellow. Especially with this panel. Out of the box its a cool white. Take it back. You got a bad one.


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KempA*
> 
> *Banding like hell...*


***, this is how intense the banding of this monitor is?


----------



## KempA

Yes..


----------



## kevindd992002

Ok, that's freaking bad!


----------



## KempA

Ye, the banding is horrible.
Also the build quality isnt that good. For example: At the right corner of my monitor, theres a free space between bezel and display. That just looks really bad.


----------



## Just Impolite

I tried same photo and banding on mine looks fine (still there but with that specific wallpaper you gonna have banding even on IPS monitors)

Try my NVIDIA color settings, I found that these are great middle ground for videos, wallpapers and even gaming ( In gaming banding completely gone)





Also Huge reason that banding is almost gone i that I found weird bug in NVIDIA drivers,
when my dynamic range is set to full I have horibble banding but when I set it to limited everything loses colour and becomes greyish.

BUT if you set it to limited range and go to NVIDIA colour settings and just move hue or vibrance a bit( you don't even need to save it just move and cancel) blacks will become blacks again and everything will be the same jsut the banding will be gone, try that KempA and anyone that has banding issues.

Use my Nvidia settings from picture, Monitor Brightness 22 Contrast 75 and try that trick with Limited range.
I even tried Black level test when my dynamic range was on limited and everything looked the same compared to full dynamic range with this trick.

Only issue I have with this is that after pc restart I have to move my hue or vibrance again or sometimes in fullscreen application it resets itself to greyish again. But when it works it looks good.

EDIT: just realised that Nvidia settings picture is blurry, It's 47% brightness, 52% contrast, 0.70% gamma and 60% vibrance, Rev A04


----------



## JakkFrosted

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> ***, this is how intense the banding of this monitor is?


Yep, at least that's how bad it is for me with my 1070.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Just Impolite*
> 
> [...]
> And that is where I need your help. I saw on reddit and nvidia forums that some people with new NVIDIA GPU-s are having color banding cause of GPU or drivers and that is my assumption,
> that Dell S2716DG has color banding by itself but NVIDIA drivers/GPU make the problem a lot worse. So I would like to ask if someone can test Dell S2716DG with AMD gpus ( RX480 maybe) so we can se if banding gets toned down.


I have to say that I agree with you regarding Nvidia cards exacerbating the banding. I just refuse to believe that a reputable manufacturer would release a high-end monitor with such a high degree of banding. There have already been people in this thread who claim that they have minimal/no banding. But I don't have an AMD card to test this theory out.

*Perhaps someone in this thread does?*

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KempA*
> 
> Ye, the banding is horrible.
> Also the build quality isnt that good. For example: At the right corner of my monitor, theres a free space between bezel and display. That just looks really bad.


Same here. Had that to varying degrees on all six that I went through, but one was seriously bad; it had a 3+mm gap (or should I say gape) along the entire right side. Very ugly to look at. I imagine that that alone would not be enough to return one. Reminds me of the gaps on the Note 4 screens when they debuted. Samsung didn't recognize it as a defect. I think when you're paying 3x the amount of a standard product, aesthetic uniformity should be warrantied.


----------



## jfunk825

While I agree in principal, keep in mind this isn't really a "high-end" product. This is basically a bargain basement monitor with a $200 g-sync module slapped in it. I understand it's expensive nonetheless, but the majority of purchasers here are here because it was the cheapest option. There's a reason Dell didn't brand this within its Ultrasharp line.

Subtract the g-sync module, and you have a 27" 144Hz 1440p monitor for $250. We're not exactly paying a premium for quality on this particular model.


----------



## JakkFrosted

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jfunk825*
> 
> While I agree in principal, keep in mind this isn't really a "high-end" product. This is basically a bargain basement monitor with a $200 g-sync module slapped in it. I understand it's expensive nonetheless, but the majority of purchasers here are here because it was the cheapest option. There's a reason Dell didn't brand this within its Ultrasharp line.
> 
> Subtract the g-sync module, and you have a 27" 144Hz 1440p monitor for $250. We're not exactly paying a premium for quality on this particular model.


This makes complete sense if the monitor were always $500 (which I think it's about to be), but more often than not, retailers are (at least they "were") charging full price. Just because I bought a $700 monitor for $500 doesn't mean I'm expecting $500 quality. The mention of Ultrasharp makes sense, though. Had I been more familiar with Dell monitors and their lines I perhaps would have questioned that.

As far as "what is high end" goes, well, for gaming, I think this monitor could be regarded as high end. Not top tier, but high end. Top-tier gaming monitors' prices top out at around $1200, whereas flat-out "top tier" monitors go beyond $5000, but are highly latent compared to gaming monitors; in that respect, high-end gaming monitors really don't exist.


----------



## bloby

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Just Impolite*
> 
> I tried same photo and banding on mine looks fine (still there but with that specific wallpaper you gonna have banding even on IPS monitors)
> 
> Try my NVIDIA color settings, I found that these are great middle ground for videos, wallpapers and even gaming ( In gaming banding completely gone)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also Huge reason that banding is almost gone i that I found weird bug in NVIDIA drivers,
> when my dynamic range is set to full I have horibble banding but when I set it to limited everything loses colour and becomes greyish.
> 
> BUT if you set it to limited range and go to NVIDIA colour settings and just move hue or vibrance a bit( you don't even need to save it just move and cancel) blacks will become blacks again and everything will be the same jsut the banding will be gone, try that KempA and anyone that has banding issues.
> 
> Use my Nvidia settings from picture, Monitor Brightness 22 Contrast 75 and try that trick with Limited range.
> I even tried Black level test when my dynamic range was on limited and everything looked the same compared to full dynamic range with this trick.
> 
> Only issue I have with this is that after pc restart I have to move my hue or vibrance again or sometimes in fullscreen application it resets itself to greyish again. But when it works it looks good.
> 
> EDIT: just realised that Nvidia settings picture is blurry, It's 47% brightness, 52% contrast, 0.70% gamma and 60% vibrance, Rev A04


I'm going to try. Here is what I have in a game. The photo is not taken well, sorry.
 
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JakkFrosted*
> 
> Yep, at least that's how bad it is for me with my 1070.
> I have to say that I agree with you regarding Nvidia cards exacerbating the banding. I just refuse to believe that a reputable manufacturer would release a high-end monitor with such a high degree of banding. There have already been people in this thread who claim that they have minimal/no banding. But I don't have an AMD card to test this theory out.
> 
> *Perhaps someone in this thread does?*
> 
> Same here. Had that to varying degrees on all six that I went through, but one was seriously bad; it had a 3+mm gap (or should I say gape) along the entire right side. Very ugly to look at. I imagine that that alone would not be enough to return one. Reminds me of the gaps on the Note 4 screens when they debuted. Samsung didn't recognize it as a defect. I think when you're paying 3x the amount of a standard product, aesthetic uniformity should be warrantied.


So if you remove your card and uninstall the drivers, should you see a difference?


----------



## xenkw0n

Took a couple photos of how that Dawn Engine photo looks on my A04. Looks the same on my A01 as well.




I have my brightness on the monitor set to 33%, Contrast 75%

NVidia control panel;

Brightness: 50
Contrast: 50
Gamma: .64
Digital Vibrance: 68%

The banding is definitely noticeable but unless I sit really close looking for it it's not bad enough to bother me. I might have got a lucky one but this banding issue is about as bad as it is for any other monitor I own (3x Acer R240HY, 2x Acer H236HL and Samsung S20B300B). Probably better than the H236HL honestly, that's a pretty cheap IPS panel.


----------



## bloby

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Just Impolite*
> 
> I tried same photo and banding on mine looks fine (still there but with that specific wallpaper you gonna have banding even on IPS monitors)
> 
> Try my NVIDIA color settings, I found that these are great middle ground for videos, wallpapers and even gaming ( In gaming banding completely gone)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also Huge reason that banding is almost gone i that I found weird bug in NVIDIA drivers,
> when my dynamic range is set to full I have horibble banding but when I set it to limited everything loses colour and becomes greyish.
> 
> BUT if you set it to limited range and go to NVIDIA colour settings and just move hue or vibrance a bit( you don't even need to save it just move and cancel) blacks will become blacks again and everything will be the same jsut the banding will be gone, try that KempA and anyone that has banding issues.
> 
> Use my Nvidia settings from picture, Monitor Brightness 22 Contrast 75 and try that trick with Limited range.
> I even tried Black level test when my dynamic range was on limited and everything looked the same compared to full dynamic range with this trick.
> 
> Only issue I have with this is that after pc restart I have to move my hue or vibrance again or sometimes in fullscreen application it resets itself to greyish again. But when it works it looks good.
> 
> EDIT: just realised that Nvidia settings picture is blurry, It's 47% brightness, 52% contrast, 0.70% gamma and 60% vibrance, Rev A04


How to force NVIDIA settings only for games ?


----------



## kotike

Thx *Just Impolite* for your settings. But i set Gamma to 0.8, with 0.7 it's too dark.
Have a question. Do I need to set ICC profile, or it's enough to tune just monitor settings and in Nvidia control panel? I installed some ICC profile, but with it, everything looks too bright.


----------



## Omie

Hey everyone,

So I have come across a very weird problem.

I have a Dell S2716DG and just randomly, a couple days ago, none of my games hold the Nvidia control panel settings anymore. I used to play OW with the Nvidia control panel settings where I adjusted the gamma/brightness etc. But now whenever I start up OW or any other game, my screen becomes really bright and it stays like that, even when I exit the game.

I have to go into the Nvidia control panel and adjust the settings again by playing around with the brightness slider. What's weird is that the Nvidia control panel reports that my settings are the same that I had set them to, but I can automatically tell my screen is brighter and that it is not my color settings at all.

This just started happening randomly and I don't know what the cause is. I tried reinstalling my GPU drivers and nothing helped.

Anyone else experiencing this?

UPDATE: I fixed it! It was the god dam good for nothing Windows creators update! You go to your settings via windows search -> gaming -> then you uncheck "the option where it says show game bar when playing full screen games verified by microsoft" something along those lines, if anyone else is having this problem.


----------



## tgawn

I found it so much easier to just run the Windows Monitor Calibration tool. That creates an ICC profile which negates the need for the NCP. You can add digital vibrance through NCP if you like as well.


----------



## kotike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tgawn*
> 
> I found it so much easier to just run the Windows Monitor Calibration tool. That creates an ICC profile which negates the need for the NCP. You can add digital vibrance through NCP if you like as well.


IMHO it's not necesary to create ICC profile. NVCP gives more abilities to tune gamma, brightness and contrast. Am I right or not about creating ICC profile. What is it for if I can tune monitor w/o it


----------



## mmansfit

Does this model suffer from banding? Is it a lottery?

I do not know if I can buy it


----------



## mmansfit

I can Tell me any owner if he appreciates banding in this video:

Second: 0:54






I see them in the PG278QR.


----------



## FattysGoneWild

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kotike*
> 
> IMHO it's not necesary to create ICC profile. NVCP gives more abilities to tune gamma, brightness and contrast. Am I right or not about creating ICC profile. What is it for if I can tune monitor w/o it


Sorry bud. Your eyes are not better then using a colorimeter for an ICC profile. Those Nvidia options are there for playing with the naked eye. Also another thing I see. People use an ICC profile then go play with the Nvidia options as well. Big no no you are just messing up the ICC profile. Always use one or the other. Not both.

Sure I post my ICC profile for everyone to be nice. But its not exactly accurate for folks. Each monitor is different even if its the same make/model. Light output and color shifting happens with all monitors. Hence calibration once a month I do. Some folks like to do it even sooner on a weekly basis. Maybe for color critical work.

Since this is a gaming monitor and I don't do color critical work. I stick to once a month personally.


----------



## kotike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mmansfit*
> 
> I can Tell me any owner if he appreciates banding in this video:
> 
> Second: 0:54
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I see them in the PG278QR.


During video no banding, only when black screen appears with notes like "this summer" "have changed" I see banding. I can record on camera and upload to youtube if u wish


----------



## kotike

Wanna download your profile. I used stock that was with drivers and also downloaded from pcmonitor. But they are both too bright. Even if I reduce brightness in monitor settings, it doesn't bring improvments.


----------



## mmansfit

If it's not too much trouble, I'd appreciate it. tranks.


----------



## kotike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mmansfit*
> 
> If it's not too much trouble, I'd appreciate it. tranks.


Special for u bro. Recorded on iPhone 6S. [email protected] On screen it looks better than through lense


----------



## Omie

I've had the Dell S2716DG monitor for a few months now and I've been loving it. But recently I noticed these weird lines occurring on my screen, usually in dark/grayish areas. Upon further research I noticed that it is actually called banding.

Now I sort of can't unsee the banding. When it occurs my eyes always catch it. The banding is noticeably bad in the Overwatch menus.

My question is, is this a common thing with all TN panels, like the ASUS PG278Q too? Or is this a problem in this specific Dell monitor?

I also notice that when I change the gamma in the Nvidia Control Panel to 1.0, the banding becomes severely reduced which is nice, but I can't stand the colors with the gamma being that high so I leave mine at 0.75.

Here are a few pictures with the gamma at 0.75. It actually looks worse in real life.


----------



## Luckbad

Strange. I've had mine for a good while and have had no issues with it.

Note that the panels in most similar monitors are made by the same company and are often identical, so switching to an Asus is just getting you a different delivery method for the same panel. Maybe their method is better? I have an Asus and a Dell side by side (the Asus is a 24" 1080p) and both work great.


----------



## Omie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Luckbad*
> 
> Strange. I've had mine for a good while and have had no issues with it.
> 
> Note that the panels in most similar monitors are made by the same company and are often identical, so switching to an Asus is just getting you a different delivery method for the same panel. Maybe their method is better? I have an Asus and a Dell side by side (the Asus is a 24" 1080p) and both work great.


Hmm, interesting. So your saying you don't notice any banding? And would you mind sharing the settings you use for your monitor and in the Nvidia control panel or ICC profile if you use one.


----------



## nOfe4r

Hello everyone,

I would love to use the ICC profile of FattysGoneWild since I just bought 3 of these monitors for triple screen. The default colours are really flat. I treid the tftcentral profile and it is already better. But his approach seems the correct one to me because he calibrates with everything else on default which is different to what others seem to be doing. Also, being on A03 it should be closer to my A04 ones I would guess.

But for some reason I can not download them from filedropper, it always takes me to the main page with no download link.

Would someone be so kind to upload it anywhere else? That would be great. Many thanks in advance!


----------



## Omie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nOfe4r*
> 
> Hello everyone,
> 
> I would love to use the ICC profile of FattysGoneWild since I just bought 3 of these monitors for triple screen. The default colours are really flat. I treid the tftcentral profile and it is already better. But his approach seems the correct one to me because he calibrates with everything else on default which is different to what others seem to be doing. Also, being on A03 it should be closer to my A04 ones I would guess.
> 
> But for some reason I can not download them from filedropper, it always takes me to the main page with no download link.
> 
> Would someone be so kind to upload it anywhere else? That would be great. Many thanks in advance!


Here you go: http://www.filedropper.com/dells2716dgd65201704101720_1

Make sure you click download file and enter the security captcha thingy, then it will start to download.

I also recommend using a program like CPKeeper if you plan on gaming because some games revert the color profile to windows default and this program makes sure to force the ICC profile.

Also make sure your monitor is on factory defaults but with the brightness at 21. And your Nvidia control panel should be on default too.

I believe you can still mess with the digital vibrance slider in Nvidia control panel if you want the colors to pop out more. I don't think adjusting the digital vibrance will throw off the ICC profile unless you mess with the other Nvidia control panel settings too (like gamma, brightness, etc.), although someone can feel free to correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## Luckbad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Omie*
> 
> Hmm, interesting. So your saying you don't notice any banding? And would you mind sharing the settings you use for your monitor and in the Nvidia control panel or ICC profile if you use one.


Nothing changed in the NVIDIA control panel. I adjusted brightness/contrast/color to taste on the monitor (I like super warm settings for long term use).

Not 100% sure which of these ICC profiles I'm using right now, but here are two to try.

https://www.dropbox.com/sh/9e5teh4hpd2jcuk/AACadt9klLZT-alrnvD0cvE7a?dl=0


----------



## nOfe4r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Omie*
> 
> Here you go: http://www.filedropper.com/dells2716dgd65201704101720_1
> 
> Make sure you click download file and enter the security captcha thingy, then it will start to download.
> 
> I also recommend using a program like CPKeeper if you plan on gaming because some games revert the color profile to windows default and this program makes sure to force the ICC profile.
> 
> Also make sure your monitor is on factory defaults but with the brightness at 21. And your Nvidia control panel should be on default too.
> 
> I believe you can still mess with the digital vibrance slider in Nvidia control panel if you want the colors to pop out more. I don't think adjusting the digital vibrance will throw off the ICC profile unless you mess with the other Nvidia control panel settings too (like gamma, brightness, etc.), although someone can feel free to correct me if I'm wrong.


Thanks a lot! I reset the monitors to default, loaded the profile and adjusted brightness down. I have light in my room so 21 was a little bit dark for me. At the moment I have them on 30.

Also thanks for mentioning the CPKeeper tool, I will try it!


----------



## Jbravo33

quick question for you owners. I am going to buy either the dell or the pg27 purely to see if I like the size coming from a Samsung 34 and omen x35. I'm trying to prepare myself if possible to switching over to the 4k 144 hz when they come out. will be hard coming from 35 inch curved but nonetheless I am going to try. Want to get a feel for size and speed. with that said microcenter has this monitor for 499 and the rog for 799 I do not plan to keep but I do plan to test. dell the better choice? thanks in advance


----------



## Luckbad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jbravo33*
> 
> quick question for you owners. I am going to buy either the dell or the pg27 purely to see if I like the size coming from a Samsung 34 and omen x35. I'm trying to prepare myself if possible to switching over to the 4k 144 hz when they come out. will be hard coming from 35 inch curved but nonetheless I am going to try. Want to get a feel for size and speed. with that said microcenter has this monitor for 499 and the rog for 799 I do not plan to keep but I do plan to test. dell the better choice? thanks in advance


Yep, they're very similar. I actually bought both at the same time and kept the Dell because I liked them equally after adjusting ICC profiles and such. The Dell is the best deal you can get in a 27" 1440p 144Hz G-Sync monitor.


----------



## Madhawk1995

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jbravo33*
> 
> quick question for you owners. I am going to buy either the dell or the pg27 purely to see if I like the size coming from a Samsung 34 and omen x35. I'm trying to prepare myself if possible to switching over to the 4k 144 hz when they come out. will be hard coming from 35 inch curved but nonetheless I am going to try. Want to get a feel for size and speed. with that said microcenter has this monitor for 499 and the rog for 799 I do not plan to keep but I do plan to test. dell the better choice? thanks in advance


I just sold my Dell like new for $350.

I have 2 ips predators. The only cons about the Dell compared to the IPS counterparts. When looking at the viewing angles or below it. For example like the max recline setting on one of those gaming chairs. Also if you watch anime the colors are brighter on the ips. Also 165hz.

I just wanted to have to monitors side-by-side that were the same. Also I don't want 1080p At all. I have an Asus strix 1080. With 1440p 165hz I still feel like that is a good card for that monitor. When I try to run 4K or even ultrawide 1440p I just feel like **** because I know it's not good enough. Which is a ******* stupid thought because I have one of the best setups available as of right now. So instead of thinking that stupid oh I should upgrade I was like I'm going to be happy my 1440p.

The upgrade to 4K is nice but to me not really that big of a jump. I will be upgrading to .the 4K 144hz g-sync HDR whenever that becomes affordable. I do not want 4K at 60hz I do not want 4K without HDR. You can simulate ultrawide by running it at 4K ultra-wide resolution or even 2560 by 1080 on a 1440 panel and just shove it in your face and it feels the same. That's a better solution than giving up 165hz for 100hz.

Since between 144 165 is not that big but a 100hz and even 144hz just is not worth it for me.

Long term I would regret using 1080p(I bought a 1080p TV in 2010 and a 1080p Monitor and 2011 why the **** would I keep using this resolution) every day. I would also regret buying 4K because I know I can't run it and I should just wait 2 years for the tech to become available. Right now I believe this is the best long-term viable setup for the money.


----------



## kotike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nOfe4r*
> 
> Thanks a lot! I reset the monitors to default, loaded the profile and adjusted brightness down. I have light in my room so 21 was a little bit dark for me. At the moment I have them on 30.
> 
> Also thanks for mentioning the CPKeeper tool, I will try it!


Tried this one. Colors seem to be a bit warmer than with pcmonitor profile. And white looks a bit redder. But black is deeper than pcmonitor's one. How can u compare these profiles?


----------



## tgawn

Guys the quest for perfect colors will drive you nuts, there are too many variables, not least your subjective thoughts on what looks right. Just chill and enjoy your monitor. Flaffing with ICC's and settings just detract from the experience.

If you really want to know whats 'right', go and buy a calibration tool (I picked one up from Amazon for £55.) You will be quite surprised with the difference.

Regards banding I have found my banding in GTA5 was greatly reduced after a recent driver update, not that there was much there at all to begin with.


----------



## kotike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tgawn*
> 
> Guys the quest for perfect colors will drive you nuts, there are too many variables, not least your subjective thoughts on what looks right. Just chill and enjoy your monitor. Flaffing with ICC's and settings just detract from the experience.
> 
> If you really want to know whats 'right', go and buy a calibration tool (I picked one up from Amazon for £55.) You will be quite surprised with the difference.
> 
> Regards banding I have found my banding in GTA5 was greatly reduced after a recent driver update, not that there was much there at all to begin with.


What driver upgrade do u mean? Monitor or NV driver? If monitor - on Dell's site there are only 1 driver.


----------



## CallsignVega

Ugg, the AR film on the S2716DG is definitely not water soluble. Monitor is ruined.


----------



## mmansfit

Thank you very much @kotike


----------



## kotike

And what is your conclusion about my video?


----------



## mmansfit

One more question:

Do you have the default color settings or have you made adjustments?


----------



## kotike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mmansfit*
> 
> One more question:
> 
> Do you have the default color settings or have you made adjustments?


i've just applied ICC profile. In NVCP colors are default, digital vibrance 57%


----------



## Madhawk1995

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> Ugg, the AR film on the S2716DG is definitely not water soluble. Monitor is ruined.


Wait what happened? You tried cleaning it with water? It broke? Smudges? What happened


----------



## iburakteke

Hello friends, I use A04 rev.. and RMA change 2 time because of banding. if they create one more revision to (A05) maybe it will be solved but I dont think so.. TN panels have this bad result







I tried and find this NVCP Brightness _40 Contrast_70 Gama_70 its not make perfect but I think look like more better. Maybe one more prof person spending time in nvcp settings more detail in color by color (red, blue, green) brightness contrast gamma. we can have more better and effective results. Sorry for my english


----------



## kotike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iburakteke*
> 
> Hello friends, I use A04 rev.. and RMA change 2 time because of banding. if they create one more revision to (A05) maybe it will be solved but I dont think so.. TN panels have this bad result
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I tried and find this NVCP Brightness _40 Contrast_70 Gama_70 its not make perfect but I think look like more better. Maybe one more prof person spending time in nvcp settings more detail in color by color (red, blue, green) brightness contrast gamma. we can have more better and effective results. Sorry for my english


Don't try to change your monitors, it's a waste of time. In NVCP your settings seems to look very dark, I tried similar, but it's no good. Just try this ICC profile http://www.overclock.net/t/1577511/dell-s2716dg-1440-144-hz-g-sync-owners-thread/4190#post_26037329 and change nothing else.


----------



## Peekaboo92

Got one of these today. Cant believe it cos ive actually stopped getting excited about getting a new monitor now as there are so many awful ones around but... I really love it so far!!! Apart from a clouding effect in dark scenes. Weighing that up with ips glow or backlight bleed I think I can live with it. I tried a few ICC profiles but in the end just tinkered with settings in nvidia control panel and get it looking really rather lovely (to me). Although I used the RGB settings from tftcentral which really worked nicely for me. Thank you dell for ending my monitor nightmare, even though you arent 100% perfect you are close and you will do until oled or whatever comes out to replace all this absolutely horrible technology.


----------



## pSickOpatA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Just Impolite*
> 
> I tried same photo and banding on mine looks fine (still there but with that specific wallpaper you gonna have banding even on IPS monitors)
> 
> Try my NVIDIA color settings, I found that these are great middle ground for videos, wallpapers and even gaming ( In gaming banding completely gone)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also Huge reason that banding is almost gone i that I found weird bug in NVIDIA drivers,
> when my dynamic range is set to full I have horibble banding but when I set it to limited everything loses colour and becomes greyish.
> 
> BUT if you set it to limited range and go to NVIDIA colour settings and just move hue or vibrance a bit( you don't even need to save it just move and cancel) blacks will become blacks again and everything will be the same jsut the banding will be gone, try that KempA and anyone that has banding issues.
> 
> Use my Nvidia settings from picture, Monitor Brightness 22 Contrast 75 and try that trick with Limited range.
> I even tried Black level test when my dynamic range was on limited and everything looked the same compared to full dynamic range with this trick.
> 
> Only issue I have with this is that after pc restart I have to move my hue or vibrance again or sometimes in fullscreen application it resets itself to greyish again. But when it works it looks good.
> 
> Are you using any ICC profile? And wich preset colors on the monitor
> EDIT: just realised that Nvidia settings picture is blurry, It's 47% brightness, 52% contrast, 0.70% gamma and 60% vibrance, Rev A04


----------



## MickeyBG

Hey guys,

I just made an account so I can ask a quick question:
I have just received my S2716DG and I want to do some calibration. But I am an AMD user, I have a Sapphire Radeon R9 290 Tri-X. Can someone more familiar with the settings point me in the right direction; via links with guides, specific settings, etc?

I know this is a G-Sync monitor, but I found it for such a good price, I couldn't resist buying it! And I might swap to nVidia in future anyway.

PS: I did a quick search in this thread, but didn't find any specific recommended settings for AMD users, so I guess I won't be the only to benefit if there is someone to help.


----------



## kotike

http://www.overclock.net/t/1577511/dell-s2716dg-1440-144-hz-g-sync-owners-thread/4210#post_26043947


----------



## pSickOpatA

that is what feels like playing *Outlast 2* with this monitor at the moment. Tryed many diffent settings, still same thing


----------



## JakkFrosted

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pSickOpatA*
> 
> that is what feels like playing *Outlast 2* with this monitor at the moment. Tryed many diffent settings, still same thing


Are you using an nvidia card?


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pSickOpatA*
> 
> that is what feels like playing *Outlast 2* with this monitor at the moment. Tryed many diffent settings, still same thing


***?! This is really giving me a hard time in choosing which 27" 1440p GSYNC TN monitor to go with.


----------



## pSickOpatA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JakkFrosted*
> 
> Are you using an nvidia card?


Yes, GTX 1080.
Monitor Rev 4


----------



## bloby

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MickeyBG*
> 
> Hey guys,
> 
> I just made an account so I can ask a quick question:
> I have just received my S2716DG and I want to do some calibration. But I am an AMD user, I have a Sapphire Radeon R9 290 Tri-X. Can someone more familiar with the settings point me in the right direction; via links with guides, specific settings, etc?
> 
> I know this is a G-Sync monitor, but I found it for such a good price, I couldn't resist buying it! And I might swap to nVidia in future anyway.
> 
> PS: I did a quick search in this thread, but didn't find any specific recommended settings for AMD users, so I guess I won't be the only to benefit if there is someone to help.


You can send a picture of your screen with this image ?


----------



## Biecher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bloby*
> 
> You can send a picture of your screen with this image ?


got my monitor a few days ago, but sadly it's going back tomorrow. Any recommendations what I should get instead? Is the Asus pg278q better?



edit: settings, dell drivers and standard colour settings in osd


----------



## kotike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Biecher*
> 
> got my monitor a few days ago, but sadly it's going back tomorrow. Any recommendations what I should get instead? Is the Asus pg278q better?
> 
> 
> 
> edit: settings, dell drivers and standard colour settings in osd


You will see banding on any TN panel. If you apply correct ICC profile and set brightnrss/contrsat and colors in OSD, you will have a monitor a bit worse than IPS panel, except angel view. I have had ASUS PB278Q on PLS panel 60Hz. It is a bit better than Dell, but this one has better black. Also Dell has lifgt AG coating, It's much better than mate AG. Believe me, there is big difference in visual quality between coatings.


----------



## Slazyel

Hi guys,

I just got a S2716DG. I'm pretty noob at calibration and GSYNC. So, i did a brief research and found the things i have to do before playing anything:

1. Use the ICC profile from FattysGoneWild at monitor default settings and brightness set to 21 (following the guide of how to use a icc profile from pcmonitors.com). Also use CPKeeper;
2. Set the monitor to 144hz;
3. Enable G-SYNC and use Rivatuner to limit the FPS to 140;
4. Here is the trick. With basis on my previous settings, do i have to set the Vsync ON or OFF at Nvidia Control Panel?
5. I think that's it. Do i need to change anything else? Forgot something?

What do you guys think?


----------



## Pacifisteringly

My S2716DG was delivered yesterday and the gradient banding is really bad. Has anybody been able to get it under control?


----------



## kotike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slazyel*
> 
> Hi guys,
> 
> I just got a S2716DG. I'm pretty noob at calibration and GSYNC. So, i did a brief research and found the things i have to do before playing anything:
> 
> 1. Use the ICC profile from FattysGoneWild at monitor default settings and brightness set to 21 (following the guide of how to use a icc profile from pcmonitors.com). Also use CPKeeper;
> 2. Set the monitor to 144hz;
> 3. Enable G-SYNC and use Rivatuner to limit the FPS to 140;
> 4. Here is the trick. With basis on my previous settings, do i have to set the Vsync ON or OFF at Nvidia Control Panel?
> 5. I think that's it. Do i need to change anything else? Forgot something?
> 
> What do you guys think?


I set brightness to 33, with 21 it's too faded. And what do u use CPkeeper for?


----------



## Slazyel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kotike*
> 
> I set brightness to 33, with 21 it's too faded. And what do u use CPkeeper for?


I've read that is because some games revert the color profile to windows default and this program makes sure to force the ICC profile.


----------



## MickeyBG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bloby*
> 
> You can send a picture of your screen with this image ?


Hi,

My phone is not very good at taking pictures, but here a couple of pictures - full screen and just with the image open:





Let me know if you need me to do something else.

I am using monitor's factory settings and I have applied the ICC profile, mentioned a few posts above - "Dell S2716DG_D65_201704101720".

PS: I know about the vertical blue line. It is the reason for getting the monitor cheap.


----------



## kotike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slazyel*
> 
> I've read that is because some games revert the color profile to windows default and this program makes sure to force the ICC profile.


I also read about it, but when I alt-tab during game, desktop colors are as they were before game. Maybe when alt-tab, the ICC profiles applies and I don't see difference.


----------



## Slazyel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kotike*
> 
> I also read about it, but when I alt-tab during game, desktop colors are as they were before game. Maybe when alt-tab, the ICC profiles applies and I don't see difference.


Or the game you're playing doesn't has this problem.


----------



## kotike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slazyel*
> 
> Or the game you're playing doesn't have this problem.


I play BF1 and Dota2. No problems. Tried CP keeper - nothing has changed.


----------



## kotike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slazyel*
> 
> Or the game you're playing *doesn't have* this problem.


doesn't has - that's right.


----------



## Slazyel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kotike*
> 
> doesn't has - that's right.


Not my native language but thank you for the tip


----------



## Aganor

Hi all, i have this display since summer last year and i noticed that sometime between september and october the speakers stopped working,

I test them on the control panel and it shows they are being tested but no sound comes from them.

I have the driver installed (i can see the display name on the devices) and sound is enabled on the display control panel.
Also made the display speakers as default while testing, using DisplayPort on my nvidia msi 1080

Is it a sign to RMA it or is there any test i could do?

My Rig:
MSI 1080 GAMING X @EK Acetal&Nickel WaterBlock | DELL S2716DG | MSI Z270 Carbon Pro | I5 7600K | 16GB DDR4 @ 3000Mhz 1.35v| Corsair HX1000i | Logitech Z5500 | Asus Raid Strix Pro | Samsung 950 EVO 500gb SSD | ASUSTOR NAS AS1002T @ x2 WD 2TB BLACK RAID 1 | Samsung S1 1TB x2 | WD 1TB | Sennheiser HD 558 | Windows 10 H.E.


----------



## NBH2016

This monitor doesn't have any speakers?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aganor*
> 
> Hi all, i have this display since summer last year and i noticed that sometime between september and october the speakers stopped working,
> 
> I test them on the control panel and it shows they are being tested but no sound comes from them.
> 
> I have the driver installed (i can see the display name on the devices) and sound is enabled on the display control panel.
> Also made the display speakers as default while testing, using DisplayPort on my nvidia msi 1080
> 
> Is it a sign to RMA it or is there any test i could do?
> 
> My Rig:
> MSI 1080 GAMING X @EK Acetal&Nickel WaterBlock | DELL S2716DG | MSI Z270 Carbon Pro | I5 7600K | 16GB DDR4 @ 3000Mhz 1.35v| Corsair HX1000i | Logitech Z5500 | Asus Raid Strix Pro | Samsung 950 EVO 500gb SSD | ASUSTOR NAS AS1002T @ x2 WD 2TB BLACK RAID 1 | Samsung S1 1TB x2 | WD 1TB | Sennheiser HD 558 | Windows 10 H.E.


----------



## Aganor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NBH2016*
> 
> This monitor doesn't have any speakers?


If not then i must have been misguided by the nvidia control panel. Thats a relief, i never use onboard sound system but i was worried the display would fault anytime soon!


----------



## JsBee

Does anybody know what revisions Best Buy in the US carries? There are a few stores around where I live and I'm thinking about picking one up to try and test. A03 and A04 im assuming are the best versions?


----------



## Biecher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JsBee*
> 
> Does anybody know what revisions Best Buy in the US carries? There are a few stores around where I live and I'm thinking about picking one up to try and test. A03 and A04 im assuming are the best versions?


don't know, but the best rev is rev pg278q


----------



## yukkerz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JsBee*
> 
> Does anybody know what revisions Best Buy in the US carries? There are a few stores around where I live and I'm thinking about picking one up to try and test. A03 and A04 im assuming are the best versions?


I got mine from best buy and they all were A04.


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Biecher*
> 
> don't know, but the best rev is rev pg278q


And what made you say that?


----------



## Biecher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> And what made you say that?


I got one last week and it had horrible banding no matter what settings I tried. I even tried different PCs and a mac.

edit: I really wish this was not an issue with the monitor, because I liked the overall style und panel coating. ( and the price)


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Biecher*
> 
> I got one last week and it had horrible banding no matter what settings I tried. I even tried different PCs and a mac.
> 
> edit: I really wish this was not an issue with the monitor, because I liked the overall style und panel coating. ( and the price)


So then you went with the ASUS and got a near-perfect monitor? I'm also in the same boat of choosing between a good 1440p 27" GSYNC TN monitor which is why I'm asking


----------



## Biecher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> So then you went with the ASUS and got a near-perfect monitor? I'm also in the same boat of choosing between a good 1440p 27" GSYNC TN monitor which is why I'm asking


No, haven't ordered it yet because I'm not at home for a week. I haven't seen as many people complaining about banding, so I hope it's better than the dell.
But I will probably order the PG279Q too. Price difference is not too big and I think I'm more of a ips person.


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Biecher*
> 
> No, haven't ordered it yet because I'm not at home for a week. I haven't seen as many people complaining about banding, so I hope it's better than the dell.
> But I will probably order the PG279Q too. Price difference is not too big and I think I'm more of a ips person.


Yeah but there are A LOT of QA issues with the ASUS.


----------



## Biecher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> Yeah but there are A LOT of QA issues with the ASUS.


but there is at least a chance to get a good one.


----------



## kotike

Banding depends on panel developer. Dell ans Asus use the same panel, so banding will be in both monitors.


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kotike*
> 
> Banding depends on panel developer. Dell ans Asus use the same panel, so banding will be in both monitors.


This is what I was afraid of.

Why is it that it seems to be more prevalent with the Dell compared to the Asus?


----------



## Biecher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> This is what I was afraid of.
> 
> Why is it that it seems to be more prevalent with the Dell compared to the Asus?


I think it's heavily affected by gamma and contrast settings. But I'm sure somebody else can tell you more about it.


----------



## Luckbad

Do you guys get banding with a black image like this?

http://vignette3.wikia.nocookie.net/muc/images/7/71/Black.png/revision/latest?cb=20150606115503

I tried to take a picture showing how my monitor does not band at all, but there's not a great way to do it right now since the sun is going down and I'm getting reflections. If you're looking at it in person, it doesn't band or splotch or anything. It's been an outstanding monitor.



For what it's worth, this is a rev A03.


----------



## goldex

I don't see banding with my S2417DG on that static picture, but I do see it during videos or some games when there is a moving image with dark gray / black colors. I don't find that annoying, likely because my usage is such that those types of scenes are usually rare.


----------



## pSickOpatA

People having trouble with banding try this settings on nvidia control panel



No ICC profile. Colors on monitor 97, 99, 96. Brightness and contrast 75



My monitor is REV A04. Best results so far...


----------



## SMK

New owner just checking in, got this on sale at BB.

Rev A04, No dead pixels, and no banding that I can detect!


----------



## jdj9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pSickOpatA*
> 
> People having trouble with banding try this settings on nvidia control panel
> 
> 
> 
> No ICC profile. Colors on monitor 97, 99, 96. Brightness and contrast 75
> 
> 
> 
> My monitor is REV A04. Best results so far...


Do you get any text ghosting/trailing while scrolling on websites with gray/blue-ish backgrounds? I also got a A04 revision and the text ghosting is irritating while scrolling.. for example in this website.


----------



## jdj9

Can someone post a link with "FattysGoneWild" ICC profile? The links i found are dead =/

Is there another one which you have used and is better?


----------



## kotike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdj9*
> 
> Can someone post a link with "FattysGoneWild" ICC profile? The links i found are dead =/
> 
> Is there another one which you have used and is better?


http://www.overclock.net/t/1577511/dell-s2716dg-1440-144-hz-g-sync-owners-thread/4190#post_26037329


----------



## Slazyel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdj9*
> 
> Can someone post a link with "FattysGoneWild" ICC profile? The links i found are dead =/
> 
> Is there another one which you have used and is better?


I found the "FattysGoneWild" ICC profile extremely yellow on my panel. Would recommend something like the PC Monitors or TFT Central ICC profiles. What's the best between those too? I would like to know too. Maybe someone can confirm what source is more reliable?


----------



## jdj9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kotike*
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1577511/dell-s2716dg-1440-144-hz-g-sync-owners-thread/4190#post_26037329


Thank you!


----------



## jdj9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slazyel*
> 
> I found the "FattysGoneWild" ICC profile extremely yellow on my panel. Would recommend something like the PC Monitors or TFT Central ICC profiles. What's the best between those too? I would like to know too. Maybe someone can confirm what source is more reliable?


I would try both and revert. Is it possible to go back to the default profile of the monitor after installing any other profile? Is there any guide? I'm totally new to this.


----------



## kotike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slazyel*
> 
> I found the "FattysGoneWild" ICC profile extremely yellow on my panel. Would recommend something like the PC Monitors or TFT Central ICC profiles. What's the best between those too? I would like to know too. Maybe someone can confirm what source is more reliable?


No, it's not yellow on my monitor. Just try to tune RGB in monitor settings, that's might fix it. This profile is a bit warm than others. Tried PCmonitor's one. but white is with blue and color temperature is cold. In FattysGoneWild profile black is much better, on others black with blue.


----------



## Slazyel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kotike*
> 
> No, it's not yellow on my monitor. Just try to tune RGB in monitor settings, that's might fix it. This profile is a bit warm than others. Tried PCmonitor's one. but white is with blue and color temperature is cold. In FattysGoneWild profile black is much better, on others black with blue.


What are your OSD settings to pair with the FattysGoneWild ICC? Will try later. Using it with the default settings on my OSD made it really yellow.
And if there's another thing to change, maybe in the Nvidia Control Panel, please tell me too =p

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdj9*
> 
> I would try both and revert. Is it possible to go back to the default profile of the monitor after installing any other profile? Is there any guide? I'm totally new to this.


Follow this guide.


----------



## kotike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slazyel*
> 
> What are your OSD settings to pair with the FattysGoneWild ICC? Will try later. Using it with the default settings on my OSD made it really yellow.
> And if there's another thing to change, maybe in the Nvidia Control Panel, please tell me too =p


Brightness - 31, Contrast - 76. RGB - 95/98/97. Response time - normal. In NVCP I've just set Didgital vibrance to 57%. That's all.


----------



## jdj9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slazyel*
> 
> What are your OSD settings to pair with the FattysGoneWild ICC? Will try later. Using it with the default settings on my OSD made it really yellow.
> And if there's another thing to change, maybe in the Nvidia Control Panel, please tell me too =p
> Follow this guide.


Thanks i'll check it out.


----------



## Teflon490

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdj9*
> 
> Do you get any text ghosting/trailing while scrolling on websites with gray/blue-ish backgrounds? I also got a A04 revision and the text ghosting is irritating while scrolling.. for example in this website.


Set RGB to somewhere around 75-80 and you will get rid of overshoot.. But beware, you will lose dynamic contrast by doing this, that is why I prefer to keep it around 100.


----------



## Slazyel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kotike*
> 
> Brightness - 31, Contrast - 76. RGB - 95/98/97. Response time - normal. In NVCP I've just set Didgital vibrance to 57%. That's all.


Thanks for the info. I've tried it here but the colors were still washed out and the White was still looking a little yellowish. Sadly, the FattysGoneWild ICC doest work for me =(. Now i`m trying to find a good config to get the best between colors and no banding.


----------



## kotike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slazyel*
> 
> Thanks for the info. I've tried it here but the colors were still washed out and the White was still looking a little yellowish. Sadly, the FattysGoneWild ICC doest work for me =(. Now i`m trying to find a good config to get the best between colors and no banding.


What do u mean under Washed out? Englisgh is not my native, don't understand, dictionary sucks ((


----------



## Slazyel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kotike*
> 
> What do u mean under Washed out? Englisgh is not my native, don't understand, dictionary sucks ((


It means that the colors are not as they should be appearing. It is as if they were weak and not at full potential.
I`m using the TFT Central settings now and it`s working for me. The only problem is the banding... But i think it`s a normal thing in that monitor.


----------



## justnvc

I recieved an A04 today on loan from Dell. Minimal (if none at all... haven't noticed it) pixel inversion (where as I had it on pg278qr) and coating isn't aggressive. I really like it!


----------



## jdj9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Teflon490*
> 
> Set RGB to somewhere around 75-80 and you will get rid of overshoot.. But beware, you will lose dynamic contrast by doing this, that is why I prefer to keep it around 100.


What do you mean? what is dynamic contrast?


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdj9*
> 
> What do you mean? what is dynamic contrast?


Google man, google.


----------



## SMK

Just had a green pixel get stuck on in the center of the screen. Massaging it made it go away, I'm kind of wary of it returning...


----------



## FattysGoneWild

Monthly ICC profile updated with time stamp. All factory settings accept brightness at 22 for 100cm my target. Color target is D65. Panel revision A03. Calibrated using Colormunki Display. Profile included in link.


file backup online

http://www.filedropper.com/dells2716dgd65201705082323

How to load profile

https://pcmonitors.info/articles/using-icc-profiles-in-windows/


----------



## PowerK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FattysGoneWild*
> 
> Monthly ICC profile updated with time stamp. All factory settings accept brightness at 22 for 100cm my target. Color target is D65. Panel revision A03. Calibrated using Colormunki Display. Profile included in link.
> 
> 
> file backup online
> 
> http://www.filedropper.com/dells2716dgd65201705082323
> 
> How to load profile
> 
> https://pcmonitors.info/articles/using-icc-profiles-in-windows/


----------



## Neutronman

Hey Fattysgonewild, I was going to buy some calibration tools for my new A04 version. Can you tell me what version of the monitor you calibrated?
Cheers.
Neutronman
Edit, never mind, just re-read and see it was A03.


----------



## Luckbad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FattysGoneWild*
> 
> Monthly ICC profile updated with time stamp. All factory settings accept brightness at 22 for 100cm my target. Color target is D65. Panel revision A03. Calibrated using Colormunki Display. Profile included in link.
> 
> 
> file backup online
> 
> http://www.filedropper.com/dells2716dgd65201705082323
> 
> How to load profile
> 
> https://pcmonitors.info/articles/using-icc-profiles-in-windows/


Thanks mang, will try it tonight. I already like my current ICC profile, but might as well see if this one is even better! I have an A03 as well.


----------



## Slazyel

Is it possible to RMA it because of banding? The banding on my monitor is huge...


----------



## frunction

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slazyel*
> 
> Is it possible to RMA it because of banding? The banding on my monitor is huge...


Put the monitor on an AMD GPU and there won't be any banding. Problem is Nvidia driver, not the monitor.


----------



## DocBrowntown

Put the G-Sync monitor on an AMD card. Or: throw 200-300 bucks out of the window, same amount of sense.


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frunction*
> 
> Put the monitor on an AMD GPU and there won't be any banding. Problem is Nvidia driver, not the monitor.


Tell that to several owners of this monitor.


----------



## Slazyel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frunction*
> 
> Put the monitor on an AMD GPU and there won't be any banding. Problem is Nvidia driver, not the monitor.


I will try later using the monitor connected to the mobo and using the onboard grahics to see if it happens.


----------



## bloby

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slazyel*
> 
> Is it possible to RMA it because of banding? The banding on my monitor is huge...


Show us pictures ?


----------



## Slazyel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bloby*
> 
> Show us pictures ?


*This is what happens especially in series and movies when there's a dark scene:*



*And this is the Dawn Engine example:*


----------



## bloby

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slazyel*
> 
> *This is what happens especially in series and movies when there's a dark scene:*
> 
> 
> 
> *And this is the Dawn Engine example:*


We all have the same thing. After some is more exaggerated than others.

It's hard to see, but the image of "Dawn Engine" is not a good example eventually everyone sees the same thing.

And in games ?


----------



## Slazyel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bloby*
> 
> We all have the same thing. After some is more exaggerated than others.
> 
> It's hard to see, but the image of "Dawn Engine" is not a good example eventually everyone sees the same thing.
> 
> And in games ?


Just Dark Scenes in games. It creates a effect like the one in the Dawn Engine image. Nothing like what happens in the series/movies, thank god.


----------



## bloby

For try, here are my settings. A04

Nvidia panel:

Brightness 45%
Contrast 57%
Gamma 0.95
Digital vibrance 48%
Hue 0

Monitor:

Brightness 23%
Contrast 68%
Color Warm


----------



## killeraxemannic

Is there any way with this monitor to easily see if Gsync is actually active? I have noticed that even with it enabled there are a few games or just random times that it actually doesn't activate. If you push the buttons on the monitor and get into the menus it will tell you it is in gsync mode but it will tell you that even if it's on the desktop so I don't think thats really a good indicator. There is also the Nvidia overlay but it is huge and annoying.


----------



## FattysGoneWild

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *killeraxemannic*
> 
> Is there any way with this monitor to easily see if Gsync is actually active? I have noticed that even with it enabled there are a few games or just random times that it actually doesn't activate. If you push the buttons on the monitor and get into the menus it will tell you it is in gsync mode but it will tell you that even if it's on the desktop so I don't think thats really a good indicator. There is also the Nvidia overlay but it is huge and annoying.


I think Dell missed the boat on this. I think they should have added a green gsync indicator light when gaming to let you know its on. But manually checking the screen menu does work as well and is reliable.


----------



## killeraxemannic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FattysGoneWild*
> 
> I think Dell missed the boat on this. I think they should have added a green gsync indicator light when gaming to let you know its on. But manually checking the screen menu does work as well and is reliable.


Mine still shows gsync mode active in the menu even with no games or applications running.


----------



## jwise

Recently got a S2716DG. Also experiencing problems with colour banding. This isn't so bad in games, but when watching dark films/tv it looks awful.

Is it a problem with rev A04? If I get a replacement will it have colour banding? Has anyone with rev A04 not got this problem?

here's a couple of images that show the problem :


http://imgur.com/XW9lp


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jwise*
> 
> Recently got a S2716DG. Also experiencing problems with colour banding. This isn't so bad in games, but when watching dark films/tv it looks awful.
> 
> Is it a problem with rev A04? If I get a replacement will it have colour banding? Has anyone with rev A04 not got this problem?
> 
> here's a couple of images that show the problem :
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/XW9lp


http://www.overclock.net/t/1609757/any-opinions-or-reviews-on-the-new-dell-s2417dg/1150_10#post_26090512


----------



## y2kse

Got my three S2617DG's setup yesterday (top monitor is an Acer K727HUL). These were an upgrade from VG24QE monitors.



http://imgur.com/nciVuv7


----------



## bl4ckdot

Thats a very good looking setup dude


----------



## killeraxemannic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *y2kse*
> 
> Got my three S2617DG's setup yesterday (top monitor is an Acer K727HUL). These were an upgrade from VG24QE monitors.
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/nciVuv7


Looks awesome!!! Curious about the monitors... Are they all the same revision? How is the color from monitor to monitor?


----------



## y2kse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bl4ckdot*
> 
> Thats a very good looking setup dude


Thanks! Its less expensive and more convenient than a real race car.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *killeraxemannic*
> 
> Looks awesome!!! Curious about the monitors... Are they all the same revision? How is the color from monitor to monitor?


They are A04, manufactured March 2017. Color seems consistent across all three, which is good since I run in Nvidia Surround mode.


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *y2kse*
> 
> Thanks! Its less expensive and more convenient than a real race car.
> They are A04, manufactured March 2017. Color seems consistent across all three, which is good since I run in Nvidia Surround mode.


No bandings and all?


----------



## y2kse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> No bandings and all?


I don't know that I would notice. I've never been sensitive to it.


----------



## bloby

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *y2kse*
> 
> I don't know that I would notice. I've never been sensitive to it.


Show us pictures in games, movies, pictures...


----------



## hudson4351

I recently bought two S2716DG's and notice ghosting on text when scrolling through some webpages. The extent depends on the color of the text and background, but here is a good example:

http://www.avsforum.com/forum/166-lcd-flat-panel-displays/1230050-help-me-choose-lcd-thread.html

When I scroll down that page, I notice a white ghost image of all the black text. Do you experience the same thing? Is that normal for this monitor?

I have two rev A04 monitors and already verified that both have response time set to "normal". G-SYNC is enabled, the refresh rate is 144 Hz, and ULMB is disabled (required if G-SYNC is enabled). I am running on a GTX 1080. The monitors have not yet been calibrated in any way and I am aware the default settings for this monitor are sub-par and would benefit from calibration.


----------



## Luckbad

Ghosting exists with every monitor. You can reduce it with ULMB, but you sacrifice GSync.

Blur Busters has guides for testing for and correcting ghosting.


----------



## Yukon Trooper

You can also turn down the RGB color channels equally and compensate by increasing the brightness. You'll lose some contrast but you'll greatly reduce the corona artifacts (not ghosting).


----------



## esezape

Hi.
First, excuse me for my bad english.

I bougth these monitor today.
The revision is A01.
I know there are problems with HDCP.

Any more problems?

I´m going to use in my computer (GTX1080). For games.
Maybe use 2nd monitor in HDMI.

Do you recommend me change?
The panel is OK, no dead pixels and no problems.


----------



## kevindd992002

So is this monitor recommended over its Acer and Asus counterparts?


----------



## jdj9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hudson4351*
> 
> I recently bought two S2716DG's and notice ghosting on text when scrolling through some webpages. The extent depends on the color of the text and background, but here is a good example:
> 
> http://www.avsforum.com/forum/166-lcd-flat-panel-displays/1230050-help-me-choose-lcd-thread.html
> 
> When I scroll down that page, I notice a white ghost image of all the black text. Do you experience the same thing? Is that normal for this monitor?
> 
> I have two rev A04 monitors and already verified that both have response time set to "normal". G-SYNC is enabled, the refresh rate is 144 Hz, and ULMB is disabled (required if G-SYNC is enabled). I am running on a GTX 1080. The monitors have not yet been calibrated in any way and I am aware the default settings for this monitor are sub-par and would benefit from calibration.


I had the same issue and someone on youtube helped me solve it.

This is what he suggested and it worked for me too:

"Download the tft icc profile, set your monitor brightness to 95 and contrast to 50 then set your monitor RGB to 87, 88, 100 and and last set from fast to normal, fixed my problem in ghosting.﻿"

You can alternatively set lower brightness and higher contrast, its up to your preference. You can play around and find the balance that suits you.

TFT central ICC profile:

http://www.tftcentral.co.uk/articles/icc_profiles.htm

Ctrl+F and search for S2716DG. Click on it and download the profile.

Instructions on how to install ICC profile:

https://pcmonitors.info/articles/using-icc-profiles-in-windows/

You can easily switch back to the default ICC profile of the monitor if you want to.

Try it and report back









(Btw what windows are you using? There are also a couple of tweeks you can do with the colors which can make the monitor look fantastic.)


----------



## hudson4351

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdj9*
> 
> I had the same issue and someone on youtube helped me solve it.
> 
> This is what he suggested and it worked for me too:
> 
> "Download the tft icc profile, set your monitor brightness to 95 and contrast to 50 then set your monitor RGB to 87, 88, 100 and and last set from fast to normal, fixed my problem in ghosting.﻿"
> 
> You can alternatively set lower brightness and higher contrast, its up to your preference. You can play around and find the balance that suits you.
> 
> TFT central ICC profile:
> 
> http://www.tftcentral.co.uk/articles/icc_profiles.htm
> 
> Ctrl+F and search for S2716DG. Click on it and download the profile.
> 
> Instructions on how to install ICC profile:
> 
> https://pcmonitors.info/articles/using-icc-profiles-in-windows/
> 
> You can easily switch back to the default ICC profile of the monitor if you want to.
> 
> Try it and report back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Btw what windows are you using? There are also a couple of tweeks you can do with the colors which can make the monitor look fantastic.)


Thanks, I knew when I made my post that I would need to calibrate the monitor before making any final conclusions. As mentioned in my post, I already have it set to "Normal", so hopefully the color calibration has a larger impact on the ghosting.

I have Windows 10. What other tweaks do you know?


----------



## y2kse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bloby*
> 
> Show us pictures in games, movies, pictures...


The only thing I do on this particular setup is racing. Mostly iRacing. Pardon the bottom image; I had to take it using the panoramic mode on my phone.

http://imgur.com/lbxEXVl.jpg
http://i.imgur.com/kkK1XVa.jpg


----------



## bloby

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *y2kse*
> 
> The only thing I do on this particular setup is racing. Mostly iRacing. Pardon the bottom image; I had to take it using the panoramic mode on my phone.
> 
> http://imgur.com/lbxEXVl.jpg
> http://i.imgur.com/kkK1XVa.jpg


Do not see very well.

Here for example:


----------



## matoslav

Would u recommend this monitor for fast fps competitive gaming csgo/overwatch? Is there some better 27 1440p 144hz alternative?


----------



## Luckbad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bloby*
> 
> Do not see very well.
> 
> Here for example:


Dude... you're seeing video compression, not banding. 99% of the time I see people say a monitor has color banding, they're watching a video on YouTube or a DVD or something. That's exactly what the image looks like, it's not the monitor screwing something up.

Take that YouTube video and pause it. Make the browser smaller than the screen size, then drag it around. The banding never moves, because it's in the video, not the monitor.

I have an Asus monitor right next to my Dell and it does the same thing. But, the monitor is worse than the Dell and I can't see as much contrast in the darks, so it's harder to tell that it's there unless you're looking.


----------



## bloby

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Luckbad*
> 
> Dude... you're seeing video compression, not banding. 99% of the time I see people say a monitor has color banding, they're watching a video on YouTube or a DVD or something. That's exactly what the image looks like, it's not the monitor screwing something up.
> 
> Take that YouTube video and pause it. Make the browser smaller than the screen size, then drag it around. The banding never moves, because it's in the video, not the monitor.
> 
> I have an Asus monitor right next to my Dell and it does the same thing. But, the monitor is worse than the Dell and I can't see as much contrast in the darks, so it's harder to tell that it's there unless you're looking.


What would the good test be then ?


----------



## Luckbad

Drag this around: http://www.lagom.nl/lcd-test/gradient.php


----------



## jdj9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hudson4351*
> 
> Thanks, I knew when I made my post that I would need to calibrate the monitor before making any final conclusions. As mentioned in my post, I already have it set to "Normal", so hopefully the color calibration has a larger impact on the ghosting.
> 
> I have Windows 10. What other tweaks do you know?


Go to Nvidia control panel, Adjust desktop color settings and set Gamma to 0.85 and Digital vibrance to 60%.

Also, if you want to switch ICC profiles after you have installed the TFT one you can right click on desktop, display settings, advanced display settings, and select the profile you want under "color profile" which is under color settings. You should see 2 profiles there after the installation of the TFT icc.

There is also another way that other people use to switch profiles (haven't tried it).

https://pcmonitors.info/articles/using-icc-profiles-in-windows/

Check the end of the article, its called 'Display profile", there is also a link to download it.


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Luckbad*
> 
> Dude... you're seeing video compression, not banding. 99% of the time I see people say a monitor has color banding, they're watching a video on YouTube or a DVD or something. That's exactly what the image looks like, it's not the monitor screwing something up.
> 
> Take that YouTube video and pause it. Make the browser smaller than the screen size, then drag it around. The banding never moves, because it's in the video, not the monitor.
> 
> I have an Asus monitor right next to my Dell and it does the same thing. But, the monitor is worse than the Dell and I can't see as much contrast in the darks, so it's harder to tell that it's there unless you're looking.


Do you recommend going (and hopefully not risking) buying this monitor for a 27" TN 144Hz 1440p GSYNC monitor over its Acer/Asus brothers?


----------



## Luckbad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> Do you recommend going (and hopefully not risking) buying this monitor for a 27" TN 144Hz 1440p GSYNC monitor over its Acer/Asus brothers?


The monitors all use roughly the same panel, so they're all exactly the same risk of getting a dud. So, yes.

I bought multiple and stayed with the Dell because it was just as good for almost half the price.


----------



## FattysGoneWild

Dell also has the better warranty. They will pay shipping to and from. Along with sending you an advanced replacement under warranty. Acer/Asus does not do any of that.


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Luckbad*
> 
> The monitors all use roughly the same panel, so they're all exactly the same risk of getting a dud. So, yes.
> 
> I bought multiple and stayed with the Dell because it was just as good for almost half the price.


I see. Any deals out there for this monitor?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FattysGoneWild*
> 
> Dell also has the better warranty. They will pay shipping to and from. Along with sending you an advanced replacement under warranty. Acer/Asus does not do any of that.


Yeah, although I'm not sure how that would work for me as I'm an international customer. But at least you got that compared to the other two who doesn't do any of those.


----------



## hudson4351

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdj9*
> 
> Go to Nvidia control panel, Adjust desktop color settings and set Gamma to 0.85 and Digital vibrance to 60%.
> 
> Also, if you want to switch ICC profiles after you have installed the TFT one you can right click on desktop, display settings, advanced display settings, and select the profile you want under "color profile" which is under color settings. You should see 2 profiles there after the installation of the TFT icc.
> 
> There is also another way that other people use to switch profiles (haven't tried it).
> 
> https://pcmonitors.info/articles/using-icc-profiles-in-windows/
> 
> Check the end of the article, its called 'Display profile", there is also a link to download it.


Thanks for the tips. I actually bought a colorimeter so I can generate my own ICC profiles. I'll see how that goes.


----------



## goldex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Luckbad*
> 
> Dude... you're seeing video compression, not banding. 99% of the time I see people say a monitor has color banding, they're watching a video on YouTube or a DVD or something. That's exactly what the image looks like, it's not the monitor screwing something up.
> 
> Take that YouTube video and pause it. Make the browser smaller than the screen size, then drag it around. The banding never moves, because it's in the video, not the monitor.
> 
> I have an Asus monitor right next to my Dell and it does the same thing. But, the monitor is worse than the Dell and I can't see as much contrast in the darks, so it's harder to tell that it's there unless you're looking.


Just thought I mention that while most of these test people are "making" are not valid because the original source is compressed / has the visible bands, it is the bad Gamma the Dell has that highlights these. That is probably why likely most people do not complain about this as much when testing other monitors.

I have the 24" version and I see similar results, but I don't really mind much.

I did calibrate mine using a Colorimeter, but while the overall Gamma curve was corrected, its low end (towards black) still dips very low, probably why the issue is still present.
Not sure if there is a way to correct for this, and I can only guess the 27" is similar.

End result is, if you are very easily bothered by seeing this "banding" (even though it most often is not an actual banding and is present in the source - but is just highlighted more by bad Gamma), you are likely to see this more on the Dell and may be bothersome for you.

I personally don't and really like my S2417DG (was specifically looking for a cheap GSync TN panel with no aggressive coating) but others may feel different.


----------



## dwnfall

I game on 1920x1080 144hz but want something for 2k videos and movies is the S2716DG 27.0 a good choice for me?


----------



## bl4ckdot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *matoslav*
> 
> Would u recommend this monitor for fast fps competitive gaming csgo/overwatch? Is there some better 27 1440p 144hz alternative?


Yes I absolutly recommend it for CSGO.


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> I see. Any deals out there for this monitor?
> 
> Yeah, although I'm not sure how that would work for me as I'm an international customer. But at least you got that compared to the other two who doesn't do any of those.


Anyone can help me out here?


----------



## bloby

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Luckbad*
> 
> Drag this around: http://www.lagom.nl/lcd-test/gradient.php


Yes, but it does not help in really. It would be necessary in games, images.


----------



## kayjay27

Hi, i recently brought this monitor and love it, but i have had a look through the thread and can find the answer to a question i have. basically all the way around the screen edge is a slightly different colour but it inconsistent it seems to have brakes in it. It's more noticble on the right hand side. It almost looks like it got screen protector with little bits of air trapped in it. Sorry for the bad explanation but it didn't show up well in the photo and i wanted to see if this is normal and possibley just a process of the thin bezel screen. Thanks


----------



## bfe_vern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bl4ckdot*
> 
> Yes I absolutly recommend it for CSGO.


Can confirm. Works well with CSGO , R6 Siege, OW, and WoT. Very happy with the purchase of this monitor. PIcked it up when it was on sale at BB several months ago.


----------



## jdj9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hudson4351*
> 
> Thanks for the tips. I actually bought a colorimeter so I can generate my own ICC profiles. I'll see how that goes.


No probs, happy to help. If you create a profile that you like, share it with us


----------



## dwnfall

I bought it, will be here in two days will post what I think compared to my BenQ 2430T


----------



## hudson4351

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdj9*
> 
> No probs, happy to help. If you create a profile that you like, share it with us


I generated a profile using the wizard and it looks somewhat different than the default settings but not like a totally different monitor or anything. Would anyone with an A04 like to test my ICC profile and tell me what you think?

DellS2716DG_test.zip 8k .zip file


This was generated using an xrite i1 displaypro. It seems a little dark to me. I'm still messing around with the different settings and can post more profiles if there's interest.

EDIT: Here's another one that uses a higher target for the luminance rating:

DellS2716DG_brighter_2.zip 8k .zip file


----------



## Djdh4561

This is the ACER predator xb271 Hu.... i have exactly the same "rings " on my Dell as well

What the Hell !!! Rev:A04 ( Nov 2016)

Monitor:

Brightness: 100
Contrast: 70
RGB: 97/96/99

Nvidia:

Brightness: 50
Contrast: 50
Gamma: 0,75

Vibrance: 60%

The intro Scene in the witcher ( the one that looks like a comic)... has horrible artifacting....


----------



## Ysbzqu6572

All TN panels... maybe you simply need IPS, then buy an IPS. Story over.


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *H4wk*
> 
> All TN panels... maybe you simply need IPS, then buy an IPS. Story over.


Shoo!


----------



## Djdh4561

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *H4wk*
> 
> All TN panels... maybe you simply need IPS, then buy an IPS. Story over.


Problem is also visible on some IPS panels... x34 for example which acer "corrected" with a firmware...


----------



## Ysbzqu6572

Well, then gen CRT monitor I guess or some expensive EIZO


----------



## esocid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *christizzz*
> 
> Problem is also visible on some IPS panels... x34 for example which acer "corrected" with a firmware...


If you're getting the exact same thing on 3 different monitors, I'd start looking elsewhere for the problem and stop blaming the monitors. Like the GPU or PSU.


----------



## Djdh4561

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *esocid*
> 
> If you're getting the exact same thing on 3 different monitors, I'd start looking elsewhere for the problem and stop blaming the monitors. Like the GPU or PSU.


Yea because i am the only one having banding issues on these monitors.... just google it.... you'll be surprised... I dont think all these people have GPU or PSU problems.....


----------



## MadBetaTester

Who would have thought that I'd thank Best Buy for simply being close by??

In any case I have been using 2 of these S2716DGs for nearly nine months now, and they are hands down the best monitors I've got to date, going all way back the CRT era. But getting to this point was a real trial of patience and determination. Somewhere along the way, quality control must have become passe and forgotten.

I don't think Dell is only one. I had to buy 3 MSI GS63VR and returned 2 of them because of bad memory, fails memtest86 in first 40 hours. And for doing a pair of recent i7-7700K builds, the Corsair LPX Vengeance DDR4-3000 failed in the first 40 hours too. That was batting 1 out 3 for failure rates, had to return a pair. But to this day nothing has beaten the failure atrocious rate I've seen for the S27DG16.

I had to buy 9 monitors and send 7 of them back to Best Buy, they were going for $450 each at one point. Guys at best buy must hate me. I've seen problems that ran the gamut.

1. Bad pixels - usually pixel stays black or fails to get past dark gray
2. Buzzing Coil whine, some much louder than others
3. Backlight white is not always the same "white" and it differs from monitor to monitor, and changing the brightness setting does NOT equalize them. Some "white" looks more yellow than others, the variation is too wide for something that should be consistently manufactured.
4. Deep sleep failure mode 1: refuse to wake up
5. Deep sleep failure mode 2: refuse to go into deep sleep mode even with the setting enabled and sits and vampires 12 watts of power while supposedly in "off" state, screen is black.
6. Bezel plastic has rough cut unpolished edges but not always at the same spots.
7. One even came out of the box with a cracked/chip in the corner.

I'm no Dell loyalist, but I've gotten a good number of Dell monitors over the years, given my workplace has ongoing contract with Dell, I've seen lots of Dell monitors without problems, so I do not know what is the deal with these S2716DG. In any case, I can proudly say I've returned more Dell monitors than I've ever bought.


----------



## hudson4351

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MadBetaTester*
> 
> Who would have thought that I'd thank Best Buy for simply being close by??
> 
> In any case I have been using 2 of these S2716DGs for nearly nine months now, and they are hands down the best monitors I've got to date, going all way back the CRT era. But getting to this point was a real trial of patience and determination. Somewhere along the way, quality control must have become passe and forgotten.
> 
> I don't think Dell is only one. I had to buy 3 MSI GS63VR and returned 2 of them because of bad memory, fails memtest86 in first 40 hours. And for doing a pair of recent i7-7700K builds, the Corsair LPX Vengeance DDR4-3000 failed in the first 40 hours too. That was batting 1 out 3 for failure rates, had to return a pair. But to this day nothing has beaten the failure atrocious rate I've seen for the S27DG16.
> 
> I had to buy 9 monitors and send 7 of them back to Best Buy, they were going for $450 each at one point. Guys at best buy must hate me. I've seen problems that ran the gamut.
> 
> 1. Bad pixels - usually pixel stays black or fails to get past dark gray
> 2. Buzzing Coil whine, some much louder than others
> 3. Backlight white is not always the same "white" and it differs from monitor to monitor, and changing the brightness setting does NOT equalize them. Some "white" looks more yellow than others, the variation is too wide for something that should be consistently manufactured.
> 4. Deep sleep failure mode 1: refuse to wake up
> 5. Deep sleep failure mode 2: refuse to go into deep sleep mode even with the setting enabled and sits and vampires 12 watts of power while supposedly in "off" state, screen is black.
> 6. Bezel plastic has rough cut unpolished edges but not always at the same spots.
> 7. One even came out of the box with a cracked/chip in the corner.
> 
> I'm no Dell loyalist, but I've gotten a good number of Dell monitors over the years, given my workplace has ongoing contract with Dell, I've seen lots of Dell monitors without problems, so I do not know what is the deal with these S2716DG. In any case, I can proudly say I've returned more Dell monitors than I've ever bought.


Maybe the S2716DG aren't held to the same quality standards as their UltraSharp line? I know their "perfect panel guarantee" (i.e. 0 stuck white pixels and < 6 stuck black pixels) does not apply to the S2716DG monitors.

I just got a pair of S2716DG direct from Dell and one of them will need to go back due to a constant buzzing sound.


----------



## dwnfall

My S2761DG comes today along with my first good build with i7 770K + 1070

can't wait! hopefully no dead pixels or issues <3


----------



## coachmark2

Cleaned. Please keep the topic on assisting one another with technical issues and discussing the monitor rather than insults.


----------



## Mad Pistol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *christizzz*
> 
> 
> 
> This is the ACER predator xb271 Hu.... i have exactly the same "rings " on my Dell as well
> 
> What the Hell !!! Rev:A04 ( Nov 2016)
> 
> Monitor:
> 
> Brightness: 100
> Contrast: 70
> RGB: 97/96/99
> 
> Nvidia:
> 
> Brightness: 50
> Contrast: 50
> Gamma: 0,75
> 
> Vibrance: 60%
> 
> The intro Scene in the witcher ( the one that looks like a comic)... has horrible artifacting....


Brightness and gamma are WAY too high.

Try this.

Monitor:

Brightness: 55
Contrast: 75
Color: Normal

Nvidia Control Panel

Brightness: 50
Contrast: 50
Gamma: 1.00
Digital Vibrance: 54%

If you attempt to over calibrate this monitor, it will bite you in the butt as far as picture quality is concerned. Subtle adjustments are recommended.

Also, if you have an ICC profile enabled, get rid of it.


----------



## Mad Pistol

This has been discussed many times... The Dell S2716DG is a TN panel. That means if you are coming from an IPS panel, honestly, the colors are going to look terrible by comparison.

Some examples.

Overwatch background - Dell S2716DG (TN panel)


Dawn Engine - Dell S2716DG (TN panel)


Dawn Engine - AOC U3477PQU (AH-IPS panel)


The difference between a gaming TN panel and a pro-level IPS panel is significant as far as colors/contrast is concerned. You can get both in a gaming monitor, but you will pay way more than what the Dell S2716DG is currently going for.

That being said, for a fast-motion, fast response gaming monitor, the Dell S2716DG kills anything else in its price range, at least on the value front.


----------



## Gabe3

I just discovered some vertical yellow ish looking lines. the defect is literally only on the right half the of screen and it looks like its stops perfectly in the middle straight down the screen. the lines only show with brighter grayish looking colors. like clouds. I cant see them at all with a darker wallpaper. when I got this monitor I used a darker wallpaper so I may have had this problem from the very beginning. I just reinstalled windows cause I built a new pc so I changed wallpapers. thats why I'm noticing the problem now. its 6 months old. I got it on dell outlet so it only has a 90 day warranty

it could be my new pc parts. but I doubt it. I'm going to try the onboard video and a hdmi cable instead of display port tomorrow. so that will rule out video card and cable causing the issue.

heres two videos of it, watch in 1080p











heres the image I was using in the videos. can anyone tell me if their monitor does the same thing? just click the link and make your browser window big or hit f11 to go full screen.:
http://interfacelift.com/wallpaper/Dd25dfca/04087_riomaggioreatsunset_2560x1440.jpg

EDIT: doing dell's hard reset instructions fixed it!

(1) "Hard" reset the monitor
* Turn the monitor off
* Disconnect the monitor power cable and all other cables from the rear/bottom/side of the monitor
* If a mechanical monitor power button, press the button in for 30 seconds (clears any residual power in the circuits). If not a mechanical power button, just wait for 30 seconds
* Reconnect all cabling and retest


----------



## kevindd992002

Is it better to buy this monitor directly at Dell's? I don't understand because the price is $899 there when Amazon has it listed at only $499?


----------



## bl4ckdot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> Is it better to buy this monitor directly at Dell's? I don't understand because the price is $899 there when Amazon has it listed at only $499?


I ordered mine from Dell after having a chat with them to match amazon.fr price, which they did. So I would go with that and ask them.


----------



## kevindd992002

How much was it in Amazon.fr?


----------



## PurdueBoy

I picked it up at BestBuy last week, was on sale for $479.99 ish. Actually I picked it up the week before the sale, brought my receipt in and they refunded me the difference.


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PurdueBoy*
> 
> I picked it up at BestBuy last week, was on sale for $479.99 ish. Actually I picked it up the week before the sale, brought my receipt in and they refunded me the difference.


Oh ok, I'm too late then I guess







Does it have the full Dell warranty if you buy it from Beat Buy though?


----------



## jfunk825

Yes, you get the full warranty through BB. Also, this is on sale there for $450-480-ish basically every few weeks if you keep an eye out.


----------



## MadBetaTester

The warranty is thru Dell regardless of where you buy it provided it is not used/counterfeit/fraud. So buying it at Best Buy is not going to change that. What you do get at Best Buy is you get to return the crappy ones and return quick because you only get 14 days to return it with no hassles. So put it thru all your test cases, and inspect all the pixels.


----------



## bl4ckdot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> How much was it in Amazon.fr?


650€ including taxes. Price is around 620€ nowadays.


----------



## bfe_vern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MadBetaTester*
> 
> The warranty is thru Dell regardless of where you buy it provided it is not used/counterfeit/fraud. So buying it at Best Buy is not going to change that. What you do get at Best Buy is you get to return the crappy ones and return quick because you only get 14 days to return it with no hassles. So put it thru all your test cases, and inspect all the pixels.


This is the reason I buy thru BB. Depending on your rewards status you can go all the way up to 30 days for return. I have been fortunate enough that only a very small percentage of what I purchase thru them ever have to be returned. Then when I do its more often than not because I changed my mind.


----------



## Gabe3

can anyone check the defect I posted about on the previous page? heres a photo I took:

http://i.imgur.com/683gqEO.jpg

I used a hdmi cable instead of display port and also changed to onboard video instead of my video card. no change. tomorrow I'm going to try a laptop so I can rule out my PC.

I posted two videos on the last page in my post. the defect follows the image around. it seems to be triggered by those cloud colors.


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MadBetaTester*
> 
> The warranty is thru Dell regardless of where you buy it provided it is not used/counterfeit/fraud. So buying it at Best Buy is not going to change that. What you do get at Best Buy is you get to return the crappy ones and return quick because you only get 14 days to return it with no hassles. So put it thru all your test cases, and inspect all the pixels.


 My situation is a little bit different because my home country is in the Philippines. I'm in California now though but just for two weeks from May 21 to June 3. So my plan is to buy off of BestBuy, run it through some tests, do an RMA for crappy ones, and send it to a freight forwarder (as I won't be able to tag as "baggage allowance" in my flight back) when it's time for me to leave. The freight forwarder is just in CA also. How much does it take for USPS to ship this monitor to CA? Also, is the return process to BestBuy quick as in replace the monitor when I return it there?


----------



## Mad Pistol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gabe3*
> 
> can anyone check the defect I posted about on the previous page? heres a photo I took:
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/683gqEO.jpg
> 
> I used a hdmi cable instead of display port and also changed to onboard video instead of my video card. no change. tomorrow I'm going to try a laptop so I can rule out my PC.
> 
> I posted two videos on the last page in my post. the defect follows the image around. it seems to be triggered by those cloud colors.


Can you post the pic of the item in question? I would like to confirm it with my monitor as well.


----------



## goldex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mad Pistol*
> 
> Can you post the pic of the item in question? I would like to confirm it with my monitor as well.


I believe he posted this in his original post: http://interfacelift.com/wallpaper/D5304a39/04087_riomaggioreatsunset_2560x1440.jpg

For what its worth, I can't see any yellow lines on my S2417DG.


----------



## Gabe3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mad Pistol*
> 
> Can you post the pic of the item in question? I would like to confirm it with my monitor as well.


https://interfacelift.com/wallpaper/7yz4ma1/04087_riomaggioreatsunset_2560x1440.jpg

I posted more info about my issue on the page before this one, #435


----------



## Djdh4561

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mad Pistol*
> 
> This has been discussed many times... The Dell S2716DG is a TN panel. That means if you are coming from an IPS panel, honestly, the colors are going to look terrible by comparison.
> 
> Some examples.
> 
> Overwatch background - Dell S2716DG (TN panel)
> 
> 
> Dawn Engine - Dell S2716DG (TN panel)
> 
> 
> Dawn Engine - AOC U3477PQU (AH-IPS panel)
> 
> 
> The difference between a gaming TN panel and a pro-level IPS panel is significant as far as colors/contrast is concerned. You can get both in a gaming monitor, but you will pay way more than what the Dell S2716DG is currently going for.
> 
> That being said, for a fast-motion, fast response gaming monitor, the Dell S2716DG kills anything else in its price range, at least on the value front.


Thank you for you reply...i sent the monitor back due to the horrible Ghosting while scrolling.... I got the Acer XB271 instead...better ghosting but still a lot of banding...

You said too much gamma.. but i had it on 0.75 ...wou defined it on 1.... is that normal ?

Another question...why my old BenQ monitor doesnt have such gradients... ( benQ gl2450)... i mean it was waaaaaaaay more cheaper....

Are you experiencing any issues with ICC profiles and/or Nvidia settings getting resetted after quitting a full screen application ? ( after W10 CU)

Thank you


----------



## bloby

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hudson4351*
> 
> I generated a profile using the wizard and it looks somewhat different than the default settings but not like a totally different monitor or anything. Would anyone with an A04 like to test my ICC profile and tell me what you think?
> 
> DellS2716DG_test.zip 8k .zip file
> 
> 
> This was generated using an xrite i1 displaypro. It seems a little dark to me. I'm still messing around with the different settings and can post more profiles if there's interest.
> 
> EDIT: Here's another one that uses a higher target for the luminance rating:
> 
> DellS2716DG_brighter_2.zip 8k .zip file


Hi,

The first profile I find fairly right on my display, but I find it a bit dark and there is a bit of banding still.

The 2nd one does not suit me.

Do you have the default Nvidia settings ?


----------



## hudson4351

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bloby*
> 
> Hi,
> 
> The first profile I find fairly right on my display, but I find it a bit dark and there is a bit of banding still.
> 
> The 2nd one does not suit me.
> 
> Do you have the default Nvidia settings ?


Yes, this is with the default Nvidia settings. My understanding is that if you use a custom ICC profile, you don't need to mess with the other settings.

How do you test for banding? Also what settings in my calibrator configuration menus would affect banding?


----------



## killeraxemannic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FattysGoneWild*
> 
> Monthly ICC profile updated with time stamp. All factory settings accept brightness at 22 for 100cm my target. Color target is D65. Panel revision A03. Calibrated using Colormunki Display. Profile included in link.
> 
> 
> file backup online
> 
> http://www.filedropper.com/dells2716dgd65201705082323
> 
> How to load profile
> 
> https://pcmonitors.info/articles/using-icc-profiles-in-windows/


Just wanted to bring attention to this and say thanks again..... I was at a huge lanfest this weekend with over 300 people in attendance and I had multiple people come up and compliment me on how good my monitor looked. They were surprised as hell when I told them the price and that it wasn't an IPS panel. I've never really been sold on IPS anyways... my second monitor is a decently high end LG IPS and my former asus TN and now this one that's a TN have both looked better than my IPS. I have the same revision of the monitor as you so I am pretty sure your profile is spot on for mine.


----------



## bloby

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hudson4351*
> 
> Yes, this is with the default Nvidia settings. My understanding is that if you use a custom ICC profile, you don't need to mess with the other settings.
> 
> How do you test for banding? Also what settings in my calibrator configuration menus would affect banding?


I calibrate my screen with the Nvidia panel. I put my old screen beside it. Then I started a game and go into dark scenes and I make the adjustment to the eye. It's not perfect, but I'm closer. Banding is less.

Your profile is the best I've tried, but the banding reappears slightly.

My settings:

Nvidia panel:

Brightness 45%
Contrast 57%
Gamma 0.95
Digital vibrance 48%
Hue 0

Monitor:

Brightness 23%
Contrast 68%
Color Warm


----------



## hudson4351

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bloby*
> 
> I calibrate my screen with the Nvidia panel. I put my old screen beside it. Then I started a game and go into dark scenes and I make the adjustment to the eye. It's not perfect, but I'm closer. Banding is less.
> 
> Your profile is the best I've tried, but the banding reappears slightly.


For future reference, the preset targets I can pick from in the profiler software are:

White Point (D50, D55, D65, D75, Native, Daylight Temperature)
Luminance (80, 100, 120, 160, 250) (all cd/m^2)
Tone Response Curve (Standard, Custom, sRGB)
Gamma (default = 2.2)

I haven't yet tried every combination to see which one looks best.


----------



## hudson4351

I bought two S2716DG's and one of them had constant loud buzzing at default settings. I just got my new replacement today (within 30 day window) and it has buzzing that isn't as loud. Given that it also has 0 stuck pixels (last one had 1), I guess I'll keep this one.

What's even stranger is that when I unplugged the buzzing monitor, the second one started buzzing. I am not sure why the presence of absence of a second monitor would cause the other one to buzz. Maybe it was just coincidence.

I've also noticed that raising and lowering the brightness makes the buzzing go away completely, but this must be repeated each time the monitor is turned off and on. Can changing the brightness be scripted/automated? Maybe I could write a program to do this and never have to worry about the buzzing again. I know my colorimeter can change monitor RGB/brightness settings automatically.

I guess some amount of buzzing is standard with this monitor. Does anyone have one that doesn't buzz at all under any settings?


----------



## Gabe3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hudson4351*
> 
> I bought two S2716DG's and one of them had constant loud buzzing at default settings. I just got my new replacement today (within 30 day window) and it has buzzing that isn't as loud. Given that it also has 0 stuck pixels (last one had 1), I guess I'll keep this one.
> 
> What's even stranger is that when I unplugged the buzzing monitor, the second one started buzzing. I am not sure why the presence of absence of a second monitor would cause the other one to buzz. Maybe it was just coincidence.
> 
> I've also noticed that raising and lowering the brightness makes the buzzing go away completely, but this must be repeated each time the monitor is turned off and on. Can changing the brightness be scripted/automated? Maybe I could write a program to do this and never have to worry about the buzzing again. I know my colorimeter can change monitor RGB/brightness settings automatically.
> 
> I guess some amount of buzzing is standard with this monitor. Does anyone have one that doesn't buzz at all under any settings?


try a different wall outlet and power cable. maybe its some kind of power interference? are there speakers near the monitor or where the power cable is plugged into?

on a unrelated note. I did a hard reset from dells instructions on their monitor forum. fixed the defect I posted about couple pages ago.

(1) "Hard" reset the monitor
* Turn the monitor off
* Disconnect the monitor power cable and all other cables from the rear/bottom/side of the monitor
* If a mechanical monitor power button, press the button in for 30 seconds (clears any residual power in the circuits). If not a mechanical power button, just wait for 30 seconds
* Reconnect all cabling and retest


----------



## killeraxemannic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hudson4351*
> 
> I bought two S2716DG's and one of them had constant loud buzzing at default settings. I just got my new replacement today (within 30 day window) and it has buzzing that isn't as loud. Given that it also has 0 stuck pixels (last one had 1), I guess I'll keep this one.
> 
> What's even stranger is that when I unplugged the buzzing monitor, the second one started buzzing. I am not sure why the presence of absence of a second monitor would cause the other one to buzz. Maybe it was just coincidence.
> 
> I've also noticed that raising and lowering the brightness makes the buzzing go away completely, but this must be repeated each time the monitor is turned off and on. Can changing the brightness be scripted/automated? Maybe I could write a program to do this and never have to worry about the buzzing again. I know my colorimeter can change monitor RGB/brightness settings automatically.
> 
> I guess some amount of buzzing is standard with this monitor. Does anyone have one that doesn't buzz at all under any settings?


Lots of people have reported this... Just a characteristic of the monitor. Luckily optimal brightness settings don't buzz. I keep mine at 34% brightness and it doesn't buzz other than on startup.


----------



## kevindd992002

Where is it better to buy this, Walmart or Best Buy?


----------



## hudson4351

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *killeraxemannic*
> 
> Lots of people have reported this... Just a characteristic of the monitor. Luckily optimal brightness settings don't buzz. I keep mine at 34% brightness and it doesn't buzz other than on startup.


Yeah, I haven't settled on my preferred settings yet and am currently back to using the defaults.


----------



## hudson4351

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gabe3*
> 
> try a different wall outlet and power cable. maybe its some kind of power interference? are there speakers near the monitor or where the power cable is plugged into?


So I've been using the new one for a few hours now and it's now buzzing exactly like the first one was. It wasn't when I first turned it on, but now it is. I was looking at my setup and noticed that the buzzing monitor is literally a couple inches from my PC tower, which currently has its side panel removed (the build is not quite finished yet and I still have to do cable management). I'm wondering if the monitor is picking up interference from parts in the PC. I'll have to try some different positions once I finish the build and get the side panels back on.


----------



## bloby

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hudson4351*
> 
> For future reference, the preset targets I can pick from in the profiler software are:
> 
> White Point (D50, D55, D65, D75, Native, Daylight Temperature)
> Luminance (80, 100, 120, 160, 250) (all cd/m^2)
> Tone Response Curve (Standard, Custom, sRGB)
> Gamma (default = 2.2)
> 
> I haven't yet tried every combination to see which one looks best.


It is necessary to take into account the ambient light, light bulb, daylight ... My display is illuminated by an LED.

What are the monitor settings ?


----------



## danimanfx

Greetings,

I recently bought a 3d vision 2 kit (I know i`m late to the party, but the curiosity was high), and this Dell monitor which I`m planning on using for titles that support 3d vision only.

My problem is that every time I`m enabling the stereoscopic 3d option in nvidia control panel, the monitor lighting is lowered by alot when in game, and some times randomly during desktop usage (playing youtube or simply opening a webpage). If I`m changing the resolution or any display options the lighting is full again.

Is there any option, setting that can prevent the monitor on lowering its lighting in both 3d gaming and/or during desktop usage?

Thank you!


----------



## skiddierow

IIRC, 3D vision works in conjunction with lightboost / ULMB.

The brightness is going to drop due to backlight strobe, but there are some ULMB settings you can adjust in the monitor OSD menu.


----------



## kevindd992002

Correct, this is normal with 3D Vision.


----------



## danimanfx

Thanks guys.

The problem is that ULMB option is grayed out in monitor menu. I`m set at 120 Hz, G sync inactive, 3d mode on/stereoscopic 3d on and I cannot select ULMB or UILMB pulse width from the monitor menu.


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *danimanfx*
> 
> Thanks guys.
> The problem is that ULMB option is grayed out in monitor menu. I`m set at 120 Hz, G sync inactive, 3d mode on/stereoscopic 3d on and I cannot select ULMB or UILMB pulse width from the monitor menu.


Because 3D is on? That's expected. You can adjust the Lightboost brightness, can't you?


----------



## danimanfx

In monitor menu I am not able to adjust any Lightboost settings 

I have these: Response time normal (can check)

ULMB (grayed out) cannot setup

ULMB pulse width (grayed out) cannot setup

Reset display (can check)

Im on single monitor 120 hz. Both with stereoscopic or not I cannot setup any ULMB options


----------



## Spud387

A lot of you are running much lower brightness settings to get an optimal picture... how is the brightness in real life use? With the brightness at 50% or less are you actually able to distinguish features in a normal, somewhat bright room? or do you require a dark room to use these settings?


----------



## Xtreme21

New-ish owner here, bought this monitor back in Feb. Out of the box I was not impressed with the color, I adjusted it like most in this thread and WOW the picture is really good. I love gaming on this monitor and very glad I made this purchase.

My 1080 + GSync is truly a new way to game, I could never go back to a non Gsync monitor. Plus 1440P is dope!


----------



## paulkemp

Hi guys! Ive currently got two of these bad boys on my desk, and I am looking into moving my computer a bit further away. I remember I got some 3 meters (9feet) DP cables, that I used on my older 1440p 60hz monitor, these cables did not provide 144hz with the S2417dg.

So, does anyone know of any long DP cables (3m) that are capable of 165hz and that are available (shipping) in central EU?

Lol, now I see that this is the thread for the 27", I've got two of the 24". It doesnt matter, I still need that cable!


----------



## y2kse

I'm using three Accell B088C-010B 10ft / 3m cables for 144 Hz though there is a newer version B142C-003B.


----------



## 0ldChicken

@paulkemp I use these from Ugreen. Not sure about central EU availability thou
https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=9SIA4BU1KF3956


----------



## paulkemp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *0ldChicken*
> 
> @paulkemp I use these from Ugreen. Not sure about central EU availability thou
> https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=9SIA4BU1KF3956


Thanks! I didnt find that exact model, but I found one that sais 1.2 and "4k certified", fingers crossed it works with 1440p @ 165hz.


----------



## Bigceeloc

I just bought one of these! Except it is a S2716DG*R*, what does that mean?
And, any of you guys get nervous when pricey things are in the mail?


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bigceeloc*
> 
> I just bought one of these! Except it is a S2716DG*R*, what does that mean?
> And, any of you guys get nervous when pricey things are in the mail?


That is the exact same monitor. The R just stands for "retail".


----------



## Bigceeloc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> That is the exact same monitor. The R just stands for "retail".


What kind of parts number sorcery is this?!


----------



## jfunk825

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bigceeloc*
> 
> What kind of parts number sorcery is this?!


Pretty common. I think retail stores often use this as an excuse not to price-match online retailers if they don't feel like it. "It's not the same model number".

Sometimes, the same item even gets a different digit for each retailer (Target, Walmart, Best Buy will all have a different last digit or something like that). Shenanigans!

I'm sure "fraud prevention" is their official reason for doing it.


----------



## Bigceeloc

Ah, like back when EVGA sold a Bestbuy version of the GTX 970. Let me tell you, trying to SLI that version and an SSC I bought was a bit of a pain. Thankfully eVGA was helpful and I traded the bestbuy version in for another SSC.
https://www.evga.com/support/faq/afmviewfaq.aspx?faqid=59534
04G-P4-3979-KB was the best buy "version".

Anyway, back on track here, so the hardware specs are all the same for my "R" version and the non-R's?

and a different question, how shall I tweak it's settings when I get it? I'm guessing this has been mentioned before, but to find that nested in this monstrous thread is...a monstrous task perhaps.


----------



## jfunk825

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bigceeloc*
> 
> Ah, like back when EVGA sold a Bestbuy version of the GTX 970. Let me tell you, trying to SLI that version and an SSC I bought was a bit of a pain. Thankfully eVGA was helpful and I traded the bestbuy version in for another SSC.
> https://www.evga.com/support/faq/afmviewfaq.aspx?faqid=59534
> 04G-P4-3979-KB was the best buy "version".
> 
> Anyway, back on track here, so the hardware specs are all the same for my "R" version and the non-R's?
> 
> and a different question, how shall I tweak it's settings when I get it? I'm guessing this has been mentioned before, but to find that nested in this monstrous thread is...a monstrous task perhaps.


The problem with using other people's settings is every panel is different by nature. I started by using the color settings on TFT Central http://www.tftcentral.co.uk/reviews/dell_s2716dg.htm even though they were working with REV A00. You may be better off using numbers from somebody else with the same REV as you to start off closer, but at the same time numbers posted from other forum folks that don't have proper tools are going to be based on their eye test rather than proper calibration.

Tweak from there to your liking.

The biggest issue is the gamma, which you unfortunately can't set in hardware on this thing. It's a disaster. I used Windows built-in color adjustment tool to create an ICC profile that only changes the gamma. Some people use NVIDIA control panel instead (I'm assuming you have an NVIDIA GPU since you just spent a boat load of money on a G-Sync monitor).

Now this gamma issue is really annoying, because lots of people have problems with it getting reset by various applications. It took me a few weeks to figure out the stupid MSI Gaming app I had to set the LED color on my GPU was causing mine to reset. Everything was fine once I got rid of it (but now my LED doesn't match the rest of my build...oh well). HOWEVER, the new Windows Creator update to Win10 just introduced a new bug causing ICC/NVIDIA color profiles to reset when entering/exiting full screen apps, so the same damn problem is back and there's nothing to be done about it other than wait for a fix.

This is the biggest Achilles heel of this otherwise excellent value monitor. The fact that you have to use software to adjust gamma doesn't sound like a big deal on the surface, but it opens the door for these types of software problems always popping up. Not being able to adjust it in the OSD (and the fact that they insist through 4 revisions on continuing to ship it with completely absurd factory gamma settings) is a massive pain in the butt.


----------



## Kasumix

Hi everyone. I've been seriously thinking about buying this monitor but the whole color banding issue is making it hard to pull the trigger. I've been searching for a way to fix this issue and according to someone on a german forum if you go to the nvidia control panel / resolution, set RGB to limited and then bump "digital color vibrance" makes most of the banding go away. Can someone that has this issue try it and let us know if it works ?

Thanks.


----------



## ras

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kasumix*
> 
> Hi everyone. I've been seriously thinking about buying this monitor but the whole color banding issue is making it hard to pull the trigger. I've been searching for a way to fix this issue and according to someone on a german forum if you go to the nvidia control panel / resolution, set RGB to limited and then bump "digital color vibrance" makes most of the banding go away. Can someone that has this issue try it and let us know if it works ?
> 
> Thanks.


Changing the "Output dynamic range" to "Limited" actually made a significant improvement to the color banding of these two images for me:

http://cdn.akamai.steamstatic.com/steamcommunity/public/images/items/303700/bb25fc8444122fdecc75dad7abc191fe8d37e861.jpg
https://assets.razerzone.com/eedownloads/desktop-wallpapers/RazerChroma_2560x1440.png

If you combine that with lowering the gamma through NVIDIA Control Panel, you can remove most of the color banding. My monitor is rev00.

Thanks for sharing.

EDIT: After setting the dynamic range to limited, the colors become very washed out. If you merely slide the digital vibrance setting one notch, the washed out look is fixed. Unfortunately, the washed out look returns after Windows restarts or the monitor is put to sleep. I need to go back into the NVIDIA Control Panel and touch the digital vibrance slider manually every time to fix. Does anyone know a better solution?


----------



## Kasumix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ras*
> 
> Changing the "Output dynamic range" to "Limited" actually made a significant improvement to the color banding of these two images for me:
> 
> http://cdn.akamai.steamstatic.com/steamcommunity/public/images/items/303700/bb25fc8444122fdecc75dad7abc191fe8d37e861.jpg
> https://assets.razerzone.com/eedownloads/desktop-wallpapers/RazerChroma_2560x1440.png
> 
> If you combine that with lowering the gamma through NVIDIA Control Panel, you can remove most of the color banding. My monitor is rev00.
> 
> Thanks for sharing.
> 
> EDIT: After setting the dynamic range to limited, the colors become very washed out. If you merely slide the digital vibrance setting one notch, the washed out look is fixed. Unfortunately, the washed out look returns after Windows restarts or the monitor is put to sleep. I need to go back into the NVIDIA Control Panel and touch the digital vibrance slider manually every time to fix. Does anyone know a better solution?


Yes i heard that too, some people have been using autohotkey to run a script that will change those settings every time the PC boots but i'm not sure how it works, they talk about it here: https://www.computerbase.de/forum/showthread.php?t=1537721&page=52

I see you have rev00, i thought only rev04 had banding issues. Does this fix it completely or it's just a little bit better ?


----------



## ras

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kasumix*
> 
> Yes i heard that too, some people have been using autohotkey to run a script that will change those settings every time the PC boots but i'm not sure how it works, they talk about it here: https://www.computerbase.de/forum/showthread.php?t=1537721&page=52
> 
> I see you have rev00, i thought only rev04 had banding issues. Does this fix it completely or it's just a little bit better ?


I forgot to mention I'm on the S2417DG, so I'm not sure if it is exactly the same revision wise. My girlfriend and I picked up the same monitor, both rev00, and had the color banding issue. What you suggested about changing the dynamic range to limited solved most of the color banding issue, but it needs to be paired with lowering the gamma to a maximum of about .75 for both of us in the NVIDIA Control Panel, or the color banding is still pretty apparent. It's not fixed completely, I can tell because I have an IPS monitor right next to it and it has no apparent color banding, but it is improved by a significant margin--not what I would consider a "little bit" better. It was worse than my VG248QE prior to the adjustments, but now it's definitely better.

At the moment I would say my only remaining complaint about the monitor is that some darker shades of gray appear brown/reddish. It's pretty apparent when compared to my VG248QE and my IPS. I can improve it by upping the gamma, but then the color banding returns, so it's a trade off.


----------



## Arsenic13

Joined the forum to jump in on the banding talk. So I've been using this monitor for weeks with my 1080 ti and it was fine. I noticed no banding or color issues before or after my initial calibration. Only just this week I began to, and I highly doubt I just somehow became aware of it. I play a lot of dark games, horror specifically, so I'd have picked up on banding early on. But somehow it's only just become an issue.

I've reverted drivers, tinkered with the monitor and NVIDIA calibrations, installed thetftcentral ICC profile and now am running it on a limited dynamic range.

Could this banding issue just randomly appear? I'm so confused and am holding out hope it's a Windows 10 update bug.


----------



## Kasumix

I have a 5 yo cheap 24'' Asus TN monitor and to be fair it also has some banding but it's not as bad as some pictures i've seen here. Did anyone ever try using the monitor with AMD graphics card so we can rule out the drivers ?


----------



## jfunk825

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arsenic13*
> 
> Joined the forum to jump in on the banding talk. So I've been using this monitor for weeks with my 1080 ti and it was fine. I noticed no banding or color issues before or after my initial calibration. Only just this week I began to, and I highly doubt I just somehow became aware of it. I play a lot of dark games, horror specifically, so I'd have picked up on banding early on. But somehow it's only just become an issue.
> 
> I've reverted drivers, tinkered with the monitor and NVIDIA calibrations, installed thetftcentral ICC profile and now am running it on a limited dynamic range.
> 
> Could this banding issue just randomly appear? I'm so confused and am holding out hope it's a Windows 10 update bug.


No, it can't just randomly show up out of no where.


----------



## Arsenic13

Yeah, that's what I thought but idk how I'm only noticing it now. Dark shades break into separate lines, colors feel crushed. I was actually really happy with the IQ last week after tinkering and now it's a constant distraction.


----------



## H3avyM3tal

So should I go for this screen or the Asus PG278QR? Help me out guys, I'm torn.
It has to be one of these two, and I have no choice about it.


----------



## jfunk825

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arsenic13*
> 
> Yeah, that's what I thought but idk how I'm only noticing it now. Dark shades break into separate lines, colors feel crushed. I was actually really happy with the IQ last week after tinkering and now it's a constant distraction.


Has to either be you just didn't notice (sometimes you don't notice until a particular scene really makes it jump out, but once you've seen it you suddenly see it everywhere), or some other software setting is a bit different for some reason (driver/other software update) that made it worse.

Either way, it's a reality of life with this monitor. Messing with software settings until you're as happy as you can be and then dealing with software changes breaking it constantly just seems to be the price you pay for this particular model.


----------



## jfunk825

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *H3avyM3tal*
> 
> So should I go for this screen or the Asus PG278QR? Help me out guys, I'm torn.
> It has to be one of these two, and I have no choice about it.


I personally would (did) go with the Dell because it's available WAY cheaper in the US if you shop around and plus Dell's warranty support.

That being said, if it has good factory gamma setting and doesn't suffer from the extra-bad banding of the Dell, it may be worth the price. Do note that there are other general build quality issues like bezels being clamped too tight that I've seen lots of RMAs over with both the Asus and Acer models that the Dell's don't suffer from.

To me, they're all tragically flawed for the money, so the cheapest one that has the best warranty wins in my eye.


----------



## Arsenic13

So this is in the change notes for the upcoming Windows Update currently on insider:

"We fixed an issue resulting in color profiles being ignored after launching certain fullscreen games." It's headed to stable this Tuesday. Hopefully this is it.


----------



## Kasumix

I'm more and more convinced that this color banding thing is just something that happens in every TN panel and there is no point trying to RMA or return it unless you go IPS. If you search for Acer or Asus models + banding you'll find some people with the exact same issue and i think it's related to gamma settings. Did you guy try to tweak that ? It seems that if you use nvidia control panel to increase it the banding becomes more obvious. Since this monitor doesn't have gamma setting in the OSD we are screwed unless there is some other way to tweak it.

Quote from tftcentral review: "Testing the screen with colour gradients revealed mostly smooth gradients with some minor gradation evident in darker tones as you see from most screens, and some minor banding introduced in the darkest tones due to the gamma correction at the graphics card level. Unfortunately this small level of banding is unavoidable when you need to correct gamma in this way through graphics card adjustments."


----------



## jfunk825

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kasumix*
> 
> I'm more and more convinced that this color banding thing is just something that happens in every TN panel and there is no point trying to RMA or return it unless you go IPS. If you search for Acer or Asus models + banding you'll find some people with the exact same issue and i think it's related to gamma settings. Did you guy try to tweak that ? It seems that if you use nvidia control panel to increase it the banding becomes more obvious. Since this monitor doesn't have gamma setting in the OSD we are screwed unless there is some other way to tweak it.
> 
> Quote from tftcentral review: "Testing the screen with colour gradients revealed mostly smooth gradients with some minor gradation evident in darker tones as you see from most screens, and some minor banding introduced in the darkest tones due to the gamma correction at the graphics card level. Unfortunately this small level of banding is unavoidable when you need to correct gamma in this way through graphics card adjustments."


This was true of the early revisions. At either A03 or A04 they seem to have e introduced much more severe banding. People who have experience with multiple revisions have reported it's far worse on the A04.

That being said, yes some people have posted shots where clearly they have failed to adjust the gamma yet, which definitely exacerbates the problem even further, as it would on any monitor.

As for the new Win10 bug, what this does is cause your ICC/nvidia profile to reset to default when entering or exiting some games full screen mode. This should be immediately obvious if you've properly adjusted your gamma, as you'll suddenly see your image go to sht.

In rocket league, it happens even with an Alt-Tab so I had to resort to borderless window mode to work around it. I'm Battle Brothers, it only seems to happen at launch so I can just turn the profile back on once and then Alt-Tab in and out freely for the rest of the session. I haven't played much else since installing the Creators Update to see how it behaves in other games. Can't wait for that to be fixed, just another software issue causing this screen's inexplicably poor factory gamma to smash you in the face daily.


----------



## nin9

Hi guys, I was following the thread since the last few weeks and I just received my monitor with rev A04. I searched for suggested calibration but only found ones for pre A04 revisions. I can see the banding problem sometimes (Rainbow Six menus, dark images, etc).
*
I did not find a general consusus on a good calibration for rev A04, can anyone suggest me one ?*

*Also, I have a single dead pixel in the middle of my monitor that I can't unsee now. It is worth it to return it for a new one?*

Otherwise, the performance gaming-wise of this monitor is amazing coming from 1080p 60Hz.


----------



## MadBetaTester

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nin9*
> 
> ....
> 
> *Also, I have a single dead pixel in the middle of my monitor that I can't unsee now. It is worth it to return it for a new one?*
> 
> Otherwise, the performance gaming-wise of this monitor is amazing coming from 1080p 60Hz.


If you can not unsee the dead pixel, exchange fast. If you bought the thing from Best Buy, the clock is ticking you have 14 days max. There is no pay off here for being lazy. That problem will not get better.


----------



## H3avyM3tal

Imma join nin9 ion asking about suggested calibration calibration for pre 04 rev > rev 04.


----------



## rickb

Hi guys, I bought this monitor 2 days ago from Amazon in Japan (its 650 bucks here :/ ) and as many others have already reported, I'm also experiencing the infamous color banding.

Coming from an asus 24 inches (1080p) 144hz, I was prepared to deal with bad colors, but I wasnt really aware of the color banding issue. For the records, my Dell is a rev 4 which seems to be the version most affected by this problem.

I know that asking for a new panel is some kind of lottery, especially considering that the rev 4 might be the only version available here.
I have done the calibration as many suggested by changing the gamma in the nvidia panel, which makes things better, but the video gets really dark.

I'm not sure what should I do:
- either ask for a new panel and pray the rng God or
- get a refund and buy the expensive asus?

Also, do you guys know in case I want to go for a replacement, should I do it through Amazon, or should I contact Dell directly?


----------



## Kasumix

I don't think there's any point returning it and asking for a new one, they will probably just send you another rev04 and it will be the same. The asus one is more expensive and you can find people saying they also have color banding and other issues so i don't think it's worth it unless you get the IPS one and play the backlight bleeding lottery. I'm aware of the color banding thing but i've decided to buy it anyway simply because there is no alternative for this price. I'm hoping that by tweaking the settings and trying different ICC profiles i'll be able to make the banding tolerable. You should try that.


----------



## tke899

Sign me up for the Revision A04 Banding issue. It's really bad to the point where I can't watch movies because articles of clothing are pixelated and ugly, games like Gears of War 4 the home screen especially looks ugly. Try playing Alien Isolation or outlast where much of the are is dark, it's near impossible. ICC profiles just make it worse in my case. The NVidia CP adjustments help in certain circumstances.

This is just frustrating as I don't really want to send it back to receive a display with similar issues. Maybe I'll just go back to my HDTV until the X35 is released this fall.


----------



## jfunk825

It's not clear if the REV03 had banding as bad as this one or not, there aren't enough reports I've seen to say definitively but there are some posts here of saying it was present then too.

You probably don't want one older than REV03 due to the other issues fixed with the earlier models.

Bottom line is this is the cheapest 27" 1440p G-Sync monitor you can get. The gamma and banding issues are its Achilles heel. The Acer and Asus models sound like they're better in this regard, but they're more expensive and have other quality control issues of their own. You'll get better warranty and support from Dell if you have an issue. I don't know is the support/warranty comparisons apply to Japan, things may be different for each manufacturer there. Here Asus and Acer are notoriously bad, often returning products unfixed or further damaged than they initially were if you can even get an RMA processed in the first place.

You're not going to get an earlier REV new at this point. A04 has been out since last September. If you really want to try an older REV I'd probably suggest ebay.

In my opinion, the gamma & banding issues on this are very annoying, but I'm not willing to spend more money to take other QC gambles with the Acer or Asus models and get an inferior warranty as well.

I was able to buy my Dell for $440 US, so the price differences you're looking at may not be the same.

Also, keep in mind that all of these comparable models use the exact same panel, so overall image quality is going to be nearly identical. With enough tinkering, you should be able to make all of them look nearly identical. I suspect the Acer and Asus have banding too but come with factory calibration that is so much better most users never complain about it. I really think the gamma is the true source of terrible level of banding and if everything on this monitor was painstakingly calibrated properly (ie - with proper hardware tools rather than poking random buttons and giving it the eye test), the image would probably be exactly the same as the Acer and Asus. Dell may even be better because they don't seem to have the bezel and backlight QC issues the others do.

There's simply no "great" option out there right now, so I went with the cheapest one in hopes something better is around in a few years. Hopefully by then this ridiculously expensive G-Sync will be dead too and we can all just enjoy well-implemented Freesync on any brand GPU.


----------



## rickb

Great post, jfunk, you're definitely right. I'm pretty sure even if I return this monitor, I won't get anything better at this point (at least ive no dead pixels!).
Honestly in games I dont even notice the bandng that much, but movies or videos in general are pretty much terrible.

I wonder if Dell could ever fix this gamma issue with a firmware update though? Cause if you set the resolution range to limited, the banding disappears (but it gets reset everytime you go into full screen) so I'm pretty sure if they wanted to they could fix it in no time.


----------



## jfunk825

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rickb*
> 
> Great post, jfunk, you're definitely right. I'm pretty sure even if I return this monitor, I won't get anything better at this point (at least ive no dead pixels!).
> Honestly in games I dont even notice the bandng that much, but movies or videos in general are pretty much terrible.
> 
> I wonder if Dell could ever fix this gamma issue with a firmware update though? Cause if you set the resolution range to limited, the banding disappears (but it gets reset everytime you go into full screen) so I'm pretty sure if they wanted to they could fix it in no time.


The problem is the gamma issue is exactly the same as it was in A00. Dell doesn't acknowledge it's an issue (which is hilarious since they take care to properly calibrate their Ultrasharp line so it's not like they don't know it has value). If they have not fixed what is a simple setting tweak through 5 revisions, I don't think it's going to happen.

Also, keep in mind there is no method to upgrade the firmware on these (and most) monitors for the end user. If there ever were a REV05 that fixed this calibration issue, you'd have to ship it back to Dell to have them update it.

Once this Windows 10 color profile reset issue is resolved (next major update appears to include the fix...it's available in the beta versions now), hopefully you can find a software solution such as the limited range above that will work and stick for the most part so it won't be as annoying. But, there will always be _something_ that comes along to break it. Prior to the Win10 bug in Creator's Update, for example, I found my profile was being reset constantly by the MSI Gaming App. Color profiles being changed by _something_ is a constant problem with unlimited sources, which you'll find if you search for it. People have complained about it forever, going all the way back to XP days with various software incompatibilities or bugs causing it. That's why the lack of hardware gamma setting on this monitor is so annoying. We're forever stuck fixing it with software, which will forever have new conflicts popping up to annoy us.


----------



## rickb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jfunk825*
> 
> Once this Windows 10 color profile reset issue is resolved (next major update appears to include the fix...it's available in the beta versions now), hopefully you can find a software solution such as the limited range above that will work and stick for the most part so it won't be as annoying. .


That is very good to know though, setting the resolution range to limited, at least for me, totally fix the color banding.

Another issue I have with this monitor is the extremely low fps I get in bordered window in some games (the witcher 3, fallout 4). It's weird because my g-sync is set on both full screen and windowed mode, and v-sync is forced on in the nvidia panel. Switching to full screen brings back the fps from 15-20 to 120-140. I read over another forum that this is caused by the fast boot option in the OS, but even if I turn it off it still persists.


----------



## Arsenic13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jfunk825*
> 
> If there ever were a REV05 that fixed this calibration issue, you'd have to ship it back to Dell to have them update it.
> 
> Once this Windows 10 color profile reset issue is resolved (next major update appears to include the fix...it's available in the beta versions now), hopefully you can find a software solution such as the limited range above that will work and stick for the most part so it won't be as annoying.


In my RMA form I recommended an A05 revision to remove this. Also just tweeted at them (

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/875689961953144833).

I thought this W10 update released last tuesday with the profile fix? Can you share how to lock the Limited gamma trick? Every time I set it and touch vibrancy to force the trick, it gets reverted within a few hours or with a game. Thanks.


----------



## nin9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arsenic13*
> 
> In my RMA form I recommended an A05 revision to remove this. Also just tweeted at them (
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/875689961953144833).
> 
> I thought this W10 update released last tuesday with the profile fix? Can you share how to lock the Limited gamma trick? Every time I set it and touch vibrancy to force the trick, it gets reverted within a few hours or with a game. Thanks.


I would like to know this too. The colors become washed out and you gotta move digital vibrance slider to fix it. And it resets too.


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arsenic13*
> 
> In my RMA form I recommended an A05 revision to remove this. Also just tweeted at them (
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/875689961953144833).
> 
> I thought this W10 update released last tuesday with the profile fix? Can you share how to lock the Limited gamma trick? Every time I set it and touch vibrancy to force the trick, it gets reverted within a few hours or with a game. Thanks.


Please update this thread if they ever consider your suggestion seriously. Thanks.


----------



## Arsenic13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> Please update this thread if they ever consider your suggestion seriously. Thanks.


I'm told my issue with a suggestion for an A05 revision or a driver update (and a link to this thread) has been escalated to their "Advanced Resolution Team for further investigation". I think if we want to make ourselves known, you guys should also send your input their way.


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arsenic13*
> 
> I'm told my issue with a suggestion for an A05 revision or a driver update (and a link to this thread) has been escalated to their "Advanced Resolution Team for further investigation". I think if we want to make ourselves known, you guys should also send your input their way.


Well, I myself still don't have the monitor (waiting for good deals) so I don't think I have the right to make myself known for that matter.


----------



## Arsenic13

Note for those banking on the Windows 10 Insider color profile fix. I made the jump and it really doesn't matter much. If the game has a 10 bit fullscreen source, then the banding is not noticeable. But if the game doesn't, your settings matter drastically and will need to be tweaked. Same deal.


----------



## SMK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arsenic13*
> 
> Note for those banking on the Windows 10 Insider color profile fix. I made the jump and it really doesn't matter much. If the game has a 10 bit fullscreen source, then the banding is not noticeable. But if the game doesn't, your settings matter drastically and will need to be tweaked. Same deal.


Has there been a consensus on how they need to be tweaked?


----------



## jfunk825

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arsenic13*
> 
> Note for those banking on the Windows 10 Insider color profile fix. I made the jump and it really doesn't matter much. If the game has a 10 bit fullscreen source, then the banding is not noticeable. But if the game doesn't, your settings matter drastically and will need to be tweaked. Same deal.


The bug fix itself isn't going to change anything about your display, it's just going to make it so the settings you modify using an ICC profile or NVIDIA control panel don't reset themselves to default every time you open/switch to a full screen game. You still have to make your settings changes yourself.


----------



## kevindd992002

Why am I not seeing online deals for this monitor? I thought that it always has a deal or something every few months?


----------



## MaXGTS

Keep your eye on BestBuy and Amazon.


----------



## IntergalacticSp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> Why am I not seeing online deals for this monitor? I thought that it always has a deal or something every few months?


Best Buy had it for $469 less than a month ago which is the cheapest I've seen it lately, then had it for $499. It's back at $599 at the moment. Microcenter seems to always have it on sale for $499. They don't seem to change their sales as frequently as Best Buy which is every Sunday. I like Microcenter because of their 30-day return policy. I was watching the prices lately because I was deciding between this and the s2417dg which is what I got instead.


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IntergalacticSp*
> 
> Best Buy had it for $469 less than a month ago which is the cheapest I've seen it lately, then had it for $499. It's back at $599 at the moment. Microcenter seems to always have it on sale for $499. They don't seem to change their sales as frequently as Best Buy which is every Sunday. I like Microcenter because of their 30-day return policy. I was watching the prices lately because I was deciding between this and the s2417dg which is what I got instead.


Yeah I knew about that $469 sale when it was too late already  I was in the US from May 21 to June 3 and I didn't get the chance to buy it at a sale price. Was that available for shipping back then? So should I always keep my eyes peeled during Sunday for Best Buy deals?


----------



## roybotnik

Just thought I would mention that I got an Acer XB271HUA.. It's a TN display that basically has the same name as their 2 year old IPS display for some idiotic reason, but probably has the same AUO panel as the Dell.

It has noticeable color banding. Lots of blockiness and hard gradients, especially in dark scenes. The colors also basically suck from the factory and the brightness is not uniform at all. Huge downgrade from my BenQ XL2730 which might as well have been an IPS display. Picked it up because I switched to a 1080Ti from an R9 290... Was thinking of swapping for the Dell but it sounds like there's a high probability of having the same result.

FWIW, it does feel like the g-sync display has slightly faster response time than my freesync display did. Probably because freesync turns overdrive off. Just wish I could get the color and contrast to a similar level. I really expected more since I have another Acer display (XR342CK) which is amazing... and the BenQ used an AUO panel as well so I don't get it.


----------



## KashunatoR

I have 3 Dell S2716G in Nvidia Surround on a gtx 1080 ti (all on displayport with the cables that came in the box) and recently I have a huge issue: very often, one monitor (not the same one every time) goes into power saving mode while gaming. AT that point the only thing to do to wake him up is a hard reset.
Please help!


----------



## Yukon Trooper

Disable deep sleep in the "Others" sub-menu.


----------



## KashunatoR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yukon Trooper*
> 
> Disable deep sleep in the "Others" sub-menu.


The disable is already ticked.


----------



## poinguan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jfunk825*
> 
> You probably don't want one older than REV03 due to the other issues fixed with the earlier models.


Do you know what's the changes from Rev 02 to 03? I have a 02. No banding issue here.


----------



## rickb

After 2 weeks I gotta say I got super used to the color banding that I barely notice it anymore (REV04 here).
I admit it was rough at the beginning, but lowering the gamma really helps. Especially in games, you will hardly notice anything wrong.
Most of the settings people are posting here are too dark for me though, I'm pretty good with Gamma 0,64 and 70% of color saturation in the nvidia panel (everything else on default).

One thing I find hard to believe is people posting they have zero color banding issues.
I often use 2 pictures to check how severe the color banding is, and I've uploaded them on imgur so you can test your monitor as well:

pic 1:


http://imgur.com/p4YfD

pic 2:


http://imgur.com/sL0rO


For better results download the full resolution pictures and open them, but in general the first picture will show mild to sever banding where the blacks meet the greys. The second picture will show horrible banding in the black background. Setting the resolution to limited it does really fix the banding completely but as others pointed out it will reset continously.


----------



## Nukemaster

Good images to look at dark color reproduction, but it is important to know that those images also have jpeg compression blocks that may look like banding in some situations.


----------



## Kasumix

Well i just got my s2716dg, it's a rev04 and while i can notice color banding in some places like game menus it doesn't seem to be that bad. I have not tried watching movies yet but in the games i played i couldn't notice it during gameplay. It seems the more you turn down the gamma the worse it becomes so i'll just leave it at 0.80 for now.

I'm actually very impressed, games just feel so smooth and after some tweaking i think the colors look really nice. Also no dead pixels


----------



## majnu

I've only seen one person mention he has a rev A05
https://forums.overclockers.co.uk/posts/30907133/

Wonder what he will report when it comes to pixel inversion and banding.


----------



## IntergalacticSp

I'll ask on this forum as I didn't get an answer on the 24" forum. Should I buy a colormunki display for my s2417dg or it isn't worth the money if I'm not doing professional photo work? Really I just want the gamma corrected for the most part and nvidia control panel gamma setting doesn't always stay set, sometimes when I start windows I can see the screen flashing and it stays brighter. I have to go in NVCP and re-adjust the gamma slider to fix it (trying to keep it at 0.8). I seem to have better luck with an ICC profile staying at least for windows desktop use.

Also is there a way to take an ICC profile file and edit the gamma? I wouldn't mind taking the dell factory ICC profile and setting gamma correction to 0.8.


----------



## Kasumix

I've noticed that using fullscreen in some games like BF1 and ME:A will cause Windows to ignore nvidia control panel custom color settings which means colors to back to default and the only way to change it back is going to the panel and applying them again, really annoying. Anyone knows a fix besides using windowed instead of fullscreen ?


----------



## Yukon Trooper

There's some confusing behavior with games and color profiles (including control panel settings) with the Windows 10 CU update. Read here:

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/645ukf/windows_10_cu_fullscreen_optimizations/


----------



## FattysGoneWild

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IntergalacticSp*
> 
> I'll ask on this forum as I didn't get an answer on the 24" forum. Should I buy a colormunki display for my s2417dg or it isn't worth the money if I'm not doing professional photo work? Really I just want the gamma corrected for the most part and nvidia control panel gamma setting doesn't always stay set, sometimes when I start windows I can see the screen flashing and it stays brighter. I have to go in NVCP and re-adjust the gamma slider to fix it (trying to keep it at 0.8). I seem to have better luck with an ICC profile staying at least for windows desktop use.
> 
> Also is there a way to take an ICC profile file and edit the gamma? I wouldn't mind taking the dell factory ICC profile and setting gamma correction to 0.8.


I cant say enough for Colormunki Display with this monitor. 110% worth it even if not doing photo editing or any thing special. I actually post my monthly profile on here for people to use in this thread if they so choose to do so. Lets put it this way. If I did not have CMD this monitor would have went right back because its awful with out it and NOT acceptable how it comes out of the box.


----------



## IntergalacticSp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FattysGoneWild*
> 
> I cant say enough for Colormunki Display with this monitor. 110% worth it even if not doing photo editing or any thing special. I actually post my monthly profile on here for people to use in this thread if they so choose to do so. Lets put it this way. If I did not have CMD this monitor would have went right back because its awful with out it and NOT acceptable how it comes out of the box.


Well I did sort of an impulsive buy of the Colormunki Display Limited Edition in Pink from Adorama for $99.00 - zero tax and shipping. I'll deal with the pink for that price! I guess it was the sub-$100 price that pushed me over the fence. Hopefully I won't go all OCD when I get this thing. I saw the black one for $132 just now on Amazon, on sale. I assume I should get DisplayCAL?


----------



## poinguan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kasumix*
> 
> I've noticed that using fullscreen in some games like BF1 and ME:A will cause Windows to ignore nvidia control panel custom color settings which means colors to back to default and the only way to change it back is going to the panel and applying them again, really annoying. Anyone knows a fix besides using windowed instead of fullscreen ?


Regarding this, some games will just overwrite whatever color profile (or via icc locking app) we've set previously, no? This is one of the reason why I don't spend money on CMD because the icc will be bypassed.


----------



## goldex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rickb*
> 
> One thing I find hard to believe is people posting they have zero color banding issues.
> I often use 2 pictures to check how severe the color banding is, and I've uploaded them on imgur so you can test your monitor as well:
> 
> pic 1:
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/p4YfD
> 
> pic 2:
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/sL0rO


As with the previous pictures that have been posted, when I opened these two in GIMP, I zoomed in and used the GIMP's Color Picker tool on the affected areas (where the "so called banding" is seen), and I could clearly see the values are consistently let say 12, 12, 12 in one of the strips, and then change to maybe 8,8,8 in the next darker strip, then 6, 6, 6 .. etc.
So, it is just how the source image is really, quite possibly compression artifacts.

I am not sure we can call that "banding", but rather very terrible Gamma that just reveals details in dark colors that should preferably not be revealed.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FattysGoneWild*
> 
> I cant say enough for Colormunki Display with this monitor. 110% worth it even if not doing photo editing or any thing special. I actually post my monthly profile on here for people to use in this thread if they so choose to do so. Lets put it this way. If I did not have CMD this monitor would have went right back because its awful with out it and NOT acceptable how it comes out of the box.


I also own a Colormunki Display, though I also use it with my TV, my Projector and also my PC monitor. As such I find it extremely valuable.
That said, while I used it with my Dell alongside DisplayCal, I currently ended up using it only to properly setup the Brigthness and RGB balance in the Dell's OSD (Color / Custom Color).
I initially created a few different ICCs with it too, but I find I actually prefer the ICC I created using my Window 7's "Display Color Calbration" and using the Gamma test image from this site to tweak the Gamma: http://glennmessersmith.com/images/adjust.htm. When I go through the rest of the Window's "Display Color Calibration" I skipped everything but the Gamma.

I just like the picture I get with this better than with the ICC's DisplaCal created. Not a big difference maybe, maybe personal preference. but it is at least very easy to switch and compare.

And that is why I also really like the "DisplayCal Profile Loader" that comes with DisplayCal.
With that it is very easy and convenient to change through the various ICC profiles to compare, it also shows the one I created using the Windows tool described above.
I think it also works as a profile sustainer, in that it will detect if any app (like maybe a full screen game) is changing it, and will set it back to whatever I have chosen to be the default ICC. It conveniently also tells me how many times the ICC has been switched.

Whatever I do though, I can't seem to fully fix Gamma for dark levels to be able to completely eliminate seeing those "so called banding" details like in the pictures above. I am starting to think it is just maybe how TN panels are. But by no means do I find it terrible, I am actually very pleased with mine, especially compared to my previous BenQ XL2411z I had.

Disclaimer, I am still on Windows 7 and have the S2417DG, so not sure how much of what I do or describe above actually works on Windows 10. Maybe with Windows 10 there are better ways to manage the ICCs.

But yeah, ColorMunki is almost essential to set Brightness to a desired level (mine is at 110 cd/m2), and properly set the RGB balance, which goes a long way toward getting better colors.


----------



## goldex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *poinguan*
> 
> Regarding this, some games will just overwrite whatever color profile (or via icc locking app) we've set previously, no? This is one of the reason why I don't spend money on CMD because the icc will be bypassed.


I'd like to think that at least setting the Brightness and RGB Color settings in the Dell's Monitor menu using CMD might have some effect on the games.
But yeah, as far as the ICC I think they often overwrite it, and with many games I think most ICC sustainer's don't work well or at all.

But I do use my monitor quite a bit for web browsing and general desktop work, besides gaming, and the ICCs I have been playing with make those sessions much more pleasing.

Maybe if it is strictly used for gaming, the CMD may not be as beneficial, at least not until there is a robust way to sustain the ICC with full screen games, if that time ever comes.

I keep reading some mentions about Windows 10 and ICC in full screen games, does it already have something that should keep the ICC when playing full screen games?
As I don't think Windows 7 has ever been able to do that.


----------



## kevindd992002

Anybody has the A05 revision yet? That guy in OCUK seems to be the only one who has it.


----------



## Kasumix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FattysGoneWild*
> 
> I cant say enough for Colormunki Display with this monitor. 110% worth it even if not doing photo editing or any thing special. I actually post my monthly profile on here for people to use in this thread if they so choose to do so. Lets put it this way. If I did not have CMD this monitor would have went right back because its awful with out it and NOT acceptable how it comes out of the box.


I tried your latest ICC profile and it made my screen look yellow'ish compared to default, is that normal ? How can i adjust it ? Mine is rev04.


----------



## IntergalacticSp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *goldex*
> 
> I'd like to think that at least setting the Brightness and RGB Color settings in the Dell's Monitor menu using CMD might have some effect on the games.
> But yeah, as far as the ICC I think they often overwrite it, and with many games I think most ICC sustainer's don't work well or at all.
> 
> But I do use my monitor quite a bit for web browsing and general desktop work, besides gaming, and the ICCs I have been playing with make those sessions much more pleasing.
> 
> Maybe if it is strictly used for gaming, the CMD may not be as beneficial, at least not until there is a robust way to sustain the ICC with full screen games, if that time ever comes.


This is my hope, that I can calibrate my RGB in the OSD with CMD (sounds poetic) to get it roughly right. Then maybe it'll have a bit of effect in games, but I'm not as concerned about color accuracy in games. Right now my RGB = 100/100/100. Then maybe using the windows calibrator for gamma would be good enough, I assume it uses the standard sRGB profile as a starting point? I think I already have my contrast and brightness set well (68% and 18%).


----------



## IntergalacticSp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> Yeah I knew about that $469 sale when it was too late already
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was in the US from May 21 to June 3 and I didn't get the chance to buy it at a sale price. Was that available for shipping back then? So should I always keep my eyes peeled during Sunday for Best Buy deals?


Best Buy has it for $449.99 starting today! This is online price which usually matches in-store but if not they match it. Only $50 more than what I paid for the 24". Wow. I still think it'll be a bit bigger than I need and I like mine but what a price.


----------



## kornedbeefy

I just bought my monitor on Friday. What setting are most people using? Also what is the opinion on ULMB?

I'm not that familiar with the controversy over rev versions. I bought mine from Micro Center and its an A04?


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IntergalacticSp*
> 
> Best Buy has it for $449.99 starting today! This is online price which usually matches in-store but if not they match it. Only $50 more than what I paid for the 24". Wow. I still think it'll be a bit bigger than I need and I like mine but what a price.


Thanks for this! I'm checking it right now. It's interesting slickdeals doesn't have this deal posted in their website yet. How long do these usually go for? Would it get any better during 4th of July? Should I wait?

And what do you exactly mean by this "This is online price which usually matches in-store but if not they match it"?


----------



## S-Line

That is the l
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> Thanks for this! I'm checking it right now. It's interesting slickdeals doesn't have this deal posted in their website yet. How long do these usually go for? Would it get any better during 4th of July? Should I wait?
> 
> And what do you exactly mean by this "This is online price which usually matches in-store but if not they match it"?


That is the lowest I've seen it go for which is a great deal BTW. The 24" costs more. Go for it!


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *S-Line*
> 
> That is the l
> That is the lowest I've seen it go for which is a great deal BTW. The 24" costs more. Go for it!


Yeah, makes sense. I just hate knowing that Microcenter has it for $399.99! The CA tax is just killing me!


----------



## IntergalacticSp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> Thanks for this! I'm checking it right now. It's interesting slickdeals doesn't have this deal posted in their website yet. How long do these usually go for? Would it get any better during 4th of July? Should I wait?
> 
> And what do you exactly mean by this "This is online price which usually matches in-store but if not they match it"?


Best Buy typically changes prices every Sunday but it's hard to predict if the sale goes up or down or back to regular. They might extend this price through July 4th or do something different. They have a price guarantee through the return period though. Are you buying in-store or online? I worded what I said poorly. I meant sometimes I have seen the web site price lower than the store price, although it seems unusual. If it is the case you tell them when you pay and they will match the online price if it is lower. What I would do if you have access to a Microcenter is buy from them and tell them to price match Best Buy, so you get 30 days return period.

Note: I was in Best Buy today and it was $449 in store also (the A04 panel).

I saw Amazon this morning had the s2417dg for $340 for amazon prime members only. I look there now and it's gone already. That was an amazing deal, I would have considered buying prime for a year if I was going to buy the monitor anyway for $399. I saw it a few days ago for $361 I think it was, and again it only lasted a day or so. It seems people check these sites daily and grab it at any deal they see.

I'm confused are you in the Philippines or California?


----------



## IntergalacticSp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> Yeah, makes sense. I just hate knowing that Microcenter has it for $399.99! The CA tax is just killing me!


Microcenter has the 24" one for $399.99, not the 27". Is that what you meant? The 27" is $499.


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IntergalacticSp*
> 
> Best Buy typically changes prices every Sunday but it's hard to predict if the sale goes up or down or back to regular. They might extend this price through July 4th or do something different. They have a price guarantee through the return period though. Are you buying in-store or online? I worded what I said poorly. I meant sometimes I have seen the web site price lower than the store price, although it seems unusual. If it is the case you tell them when you pay and they will match the online price if it is lower. What I would do if you have access to a Microcenter is buy from them and tell them to price match Best Buy, so you get 30 days return period.
> 
> Note: I was in Best Buy today and it was $449 in store also (the A04 panel).
> 
> I saw Amazon this morning had the s2417dg for $340 for amazon prime members only. I look there now and it's gone already. That was an amazing deal, I would have considered buying prime for a year if I was going to buy the monitor anyway for $399. I saw it a few days ago for $361 I think it was, and again it only lasted a day or so. It seems people check these sites daily and grab it at any deal they see.
> 
> I'm confused are you in the Philippines or California?


Ok, got it. I'm trying to buy it online because of the reason below. Microcenter has the Dell S2716DG*R* (which is just the retail version of the S2716DG) for $399.99 for in-store pick-up but Best Buy won't price match it if the Microcenter branch nearest your shipping address doesn't have it in stock. This was one of the talked about deals a few weeks back and is still valid up to this day. Some were able to slip through the price matching system of Dell and Best Buy to have the price matched to that of Microcenter's but most of us fail. It's a YMMV situation if you check the deal listing in slickdeals.

I was in CA a few weeks ago and am back in the Philippines (home country) now. But I use freight forwarders when I buy stuff from the US and the freight forwarder I use is in CA so I still have to pay that damn tax even when I technically am not required to. In the FAQ page of Best Buy, they say that they don't ship to known freight forwarders but I'll still try. With Amazon, I can just request a Bill of Lading from the freight forwarder and Amazon will refund the tax incurred.

And I also remember that the new A05 panel is out, at least that's what one guy in the OCUK forums have for his new monitor. Any news on this yet?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IntergalacticSp*
> 
> Microcenter has the 24" one for $399.99, not the 27". Is that what you meant? The 27" is $499.


Please see my reply/link above.


----------



## IntergalacticSp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> Ok, got it. I'm trying to buy it online because of the reason below. Microcenter has the Dell S2716DG*R* (which is just the retail version of the S2716DG) for $399.99 for in-store pick-up but Best Buy won't price match it if the Microcenter branch nearest your shipping address doesn't have it in stock. This was one of the talked about deals a few weeks back and is still valid up to this day. Some were able to slip through the price matching system of Dell and Best Buy to have the price matched to that of Microcenter's but most of us fail. It's a YMMV situation if you check the deal listing in slickdeals.
> 
> I was in CA a few weeks ago and am back in the Philippines (home country) now. But I use freight forwarders when I buy stuff from the US and the freight forwarder I use is in CA so I still have to pay that damn tax even when I technically am not required to. In the FAQ page of Best Buy, they say that they don't ship to known freight forwarders but I'll still try. With Amazon, I can just request a Bill of Lading from the freight forwarder and Amazon will refund the tax incurred.
> 
> And I also remember that the new A05 panel is out, at least that's what one guy in the OCUK forums have for his new monitor. Any news on this yet?
> 
> Please see my reply/link above.


Hmm when I put s2716dgr in the search box for microcenter it comes up empty. Maybe I need to have the right store selected first to see it. But at Best Buy the DG is $630.99 and the DGR is $449.99. Which is funny. Now that I think about it, that would likely prevent my microcenter that only carries the DG from price matching the DGR since it's a different model (not that they have it in stock anymore anyway). I hate it when they do that just so they can avoid the price matching it seems.

I guess return policy is meaningless for you, you would be really playing the lottery then regarding the standard risks of dead/stuck pixels, BLB, etc. You can't buy it where you are?


----------



## FattysGoneWild

Fresh ICC profile as of a few minutes ago.

Colormunki Display
Dell S2716DG Revision A03
Color temp D65
Brightness 100 cd/m2 target result 99 cd/m2 which put the Dell brightness at 22. ALL FACTORY DEFAULTS accept for the brightness at 22.

http://www.filedropper.com/dells2716dgd65201706252101


upload files free


----------



## FattysGoneWild

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kasumix*
> 
> I tried your latest ICC profile and it made my screen look yellow'ish compared to default, is that normal ? How can i adjust it ? Mine is rev04.


D65 is a warm color temp. Out of the box Dell uses a very cool (blueish) color temp.


----------



## FattysGoneWild

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *goldex*
> 
> I'd like to think that at least setting the Brightness and RGB Color settings in the Dell's Monitor menu using CMD might have some effect on the games.
> But yeah, as far as the ICC I think they often overwrite it, and with many games I think most ICC sustainer's don't work well or at all.
> 
> But I do use my monitor quite a bit for web browsing and general desktop work, besides gaming, and the ICCs I have been playing with make those sessions much more pleasing.
> 
> Maybe if it is strictly used for gaming, the CMD may not be as beneficial, at least not until there is a robust way to sustain the ICC with full screen games, if that time ever comes.
> 
> I keep reading some mentions about Windows 10 and ICC in full screen games, does it already have something that should keep the ICC when playing full screen games?
> As I don't think Windows 7 has ever been able to do that.


I use my display as well a lot for web browsing and general desktop work. I could not use this monitor with out CMD even for that. This monitor is nothing but hot garbage out of the box color wise. The differences are DRAMATIC when using a colorimeter compared to just using it out of the box. Colormunki Display is so simple to use and not intimidating at all. If you want more advanced. The i1Display Pro is awesome as well.


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IntergalacticSp*
> 
> Hmm when I put s2716dgr in the search box for microcenter it comes up empty. Maybe I need to have the right store selected first to see it. But at Best Buy the DG is $630.99 and the DGR is $449.99. Which is funny. Now that I think about it, that would likely prevent my microcenter that only carries the DG from price matching the DGR since it's a different model (not that they have it in stock anymore anyway). I hate it when they do that just so they can avoid the price matching it seems.
> 
> I guess return policy is meaningless for you, you would be really playing the lottery then regarding the standard risks of dead/stuck pixels, BLB, etc. You can't buy it where you are?


That's weird. People in slickdeals (mostly from the US) don't have any problems seeing the DGR from Microcenter. It doesn't maymtter which branch you pick, the item page should show up and will just say "not carried in this store" if the current store chosen doesn't have it on stock. Exactly, I hate them for doing this just to avoid price matching among differebt stores. Although if you search Google for the differences between the two, some say the DGR has something (again, I forgot) added to the stand compared to the DG but there this info seems to be not confirmed by a lot.

Nope, they don't sell it here. The availability of good computer peripherals here has been my problem my whole life, lol. Heck, I can't even buy from Newegg because they don't accept international cc's. So far, I've bought a BenQ XL2420TX and an AOC G2460PG (my current monitor) from the US using freight forwarders and didn't have any dead pixels on them but yeah there's always this risk that I always am willing to take.


----------



## H3avyM3tal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FattysGoneWild*
> 
> Fresh ICC profile as of a few minutes ago.
> 
> Colormunki Display
> Dell S2716DG Revision A03
> Color temp D65
> Brightness 100 cd/m2 target result 99 cd/m2 which put the Dell brightness at 22. ALL FACTORY DEFAULTS accept for the brightness at 22.
> 
> http://www.filedropper.com/dells2716dgd65201706252101
> 
> 
> upload files free


Do we need to change anything through the monitor or nvcp?


----------



## matoslav

Does this monitor have any noticable color banding/ghosting? Is there better alternative in this price pool, i want it for competitive gaming like ow/cs.


----------



## kevindd992002

When did the A04 revision for this monitor come out? Is it 2017?

In Microsoft's website, I see they sell a "2017 model" (https://www.microsoft.com/en-us/store/d/dell-27-gaming-monitor-s2716dgr/8ph7z1fsdbgp/CMN3) which I'm not sure is the A04 or the new A05.


----------



## praneethz

I bought this monitor (S2716DGR, not sure what's the difference between DG and DGR) couple of weeks ago from BestBuy and it says Rev. A05.


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *praneethz*
> 
> I bought this monitor (S2716DGR, not sure what's the difference between DG and DGR) couple of weeks ago from BestBuy and it says Rev. A05.


I'm assuming you saw that rev a05 note in the manual, yes? If so, that's the revision of the manual and not the monitor. If you check the back of the monitor, it should still say rev a04. And I just confirmed with Dell two days ago that the latest revision for this monitor is still a04.


----------



## TheMiracle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FattysGoneWild*
> 
> D65 is a warm color temp. Out of the box Dell uses a very cool (blueish) color temp.


I have three S2716DG (I play racing sims), one is Rev A03 and two are Rev A04.
The Rev A04 monitors have different colors than the Rev A03. The colors are more yellow'ish. So you cant use profiles made with A03 monitors, because it will make your A04 look too yellow'ish.

IMO, based on that I have both A03 and A04, the Rev A04 already have a very good calibration out of the box, I found the "Standard" color setting to be the best. Try using the TFT Central ICC profile with the Standard color setting of the monitor. Even though the profile was made with early revisions of the monitor, it just makes the colors less bright.


----------



## fg2chase

oh yeah I have 3 of these.


----------



## no19890918

Hello just owned S2716DG, when i start game g sync logo shows in corner, how to turn off that?







))


----------



## bfe_vern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *no19890918*
> 
> Hello just owned S2716DG, when i start game g sync logo shows in corner, how to turn off that?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ))


Go to the Nvidia Control Panel>Display>G-Synch Indicator. Make sure its unchecked.


----------



## no19890918

Hey just looked at nvdia control panel, cant found this feuture like g sync indicator. Found only physx indicator, that turned off already.


----------



## no19890918

OK found aleady, thanks


----------



## Ding

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *matoslav*
> 
> Does this monitor have any noticable color banding/ghosting?


Isn't this what basicly the whole thread is all about?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> When did the A04 revision for this monitor come out? Is it 2017?
> In Microsoft's website, I see they sell a "2017 model" (https://www.microsoft.com/en-us/store/d/dell-27-gaming-monitor-s2716dgr/8ph7z1fsdbgp/CMN3) which I'm not sure is the A04 or the new A05.


I recently bought two S2716DG. Both are rev. A04. One of them was manufactured in 11/2016, the other was manufactured in 01/2017. I'm pretty sure they only write "2017 model" on their website for advertising reasons. Nobody wants to read "2016 model", thinking he's buying an old model.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *praneethz*
> 
> I bought this monitor (S2716DGR, not sure what's the difference between DG and DGR) couple of weeks ago from BestBuy and it says Rev. A05.


The same question was asked before somewhere in this thread. There is no difference between the DG and DGR. R stands for retail. Some retailers write it that way, probably to avoid price comparison tools.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FattysGoneWild*
> 
> Fresh ICC profile as of a few minutes ago.
> Colormunki Display
> Dell S2716DG Revision A03
> Color temp D65
> Brightness 100 cd/m2 target result 99 cd/m2 which put the Dell brightness at 22. ALL FACTORY DEFAULTS accept for the brightness at 22.
> http://www.filedropper.com/dells2716dgd65201706252101


Thank you for providing your ICC profile. I like it although I own two rev. A04, not A03
However, I'm not sure I understood this correct. Are you using the "warm" preset in S2716DG settings? Or was this just a general info about your profile? And more importantly, is your brightness really set to 22? Ofc the default of 75 is too bright but when I set mine to 22 it's way too dark (currently running it at 60).


----------



## FattysGoneWild

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ding*
> 
> Isn't this what basicly the whole thread is all about?
> I recently bought two S2716DG. Both are rev. A04. One of them was manufactured in 11/2016, the other was manufactured in 01/2017. I'm pretty sure they only write "2017 model" on their website for advertising reasons. Nobody wants to read "2016 model", thinking he's buying an old model.
> The same question was asked before somewhere in this thread. There is no difference between the DG and DGR. R stands for retail. Some retailers write it that way, probably to avoid price comparison tools.
> Thank you for providing your ICC profile. I like it although I own two rev. A04, not A03
> However, I'm not sure I understood this correct. Are you using the "warm" preset in S2716DG settings? Or was this just a general info about your profile? And more importantly, is your brightness really set to 22? Ofc the default of 75 is too bright but when I set mine to 22 it's way too dark (currently running it at 60).


The D65 (warm) is the calibration target. All settings on default for the monitor accept for brightness. You cant measure brightness with the naked eye. You need a calibration tool and target. 60 you are burning your retinas out I cant imagine using that but to each their own. I don't target 120cm for brightness with this monitor since its so bright. I usually target 120cm myself personally with all my monitors that are IPS. But this is a TN panel and its extremely bright out of the box.


----------



## execextreme

Hey guys, just got this monitor and I'm trying to figure out if I need to return it for a replacement due to some really bad vertical bleed going on. I'm not sure if this is normal for this type of display or if I need to start playing display roulette with exchanges.

Full brightness in the dark


Full brightness with some ambient light


30% brightness with some ambient light


I could only find one other person in the thread with this issue.

Thanks!


----------



## croikie

Hello all,

I found this forum before buying my Brand new Dell S2716DGR rev A04 and read some of the issues here before purchasing it. I felt it was still worth the risk at such a great price point 449.99 at bestbuy.

I purchased this Dell monitor on 7.1.17.
So far I've had no issues, doesn't make a sound and the screen looks perfect. - Fingers X.
Been playing Mass Effect Andromeda at full Ultra settings (custom) at 2560x1440 144HZ.

I was curious to find that so many others had issues with this monitor, one person even had to replace theirs 5 times to find a good working Monitor. (WOW)
So with this in mind:
I made sure to power it up with a UPS to ensure clean energy.
APC 1500 Pro. I recommend anyone who doesn't use a UPS to use one. I don't really care what brand... I just posted the one I have.

I searched the 400+ pages a bit and did a couple of searches and I didn't find anyone talking about what power source they plugged their monitors into. I didn't read each post so I may have missed them if they exist.

Thank you for the large database of info for this Monitor. It helped with my purchase.
I'll post back here next week for an update to my Monitor.


----------



## Yukon Trooper

Keep in mind this forum is full of OCD individuals who inspect their hardware like it's an astronaut evaluation process.

I'm pretty picky myself and I have four of these monitors. Each is pixel perfect with none to minimal backlight bleed. Only one of them buzzes slightly at unusable brightness settings. From a QC and issues standpoint, these monitors are much better than the ASUS and Acer IPS variants I tried previously.


----------



## fg2chase

I've got three of these and so far I LOVE them


----------



## Kasumix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *execextreme*
> 
> Hey guys, just got this monitor and I'm trying to figure out if I need to return it for a replacement due to some really bad vertical bleed going on. I'm not sure if this is normal for this type of display or if I need to start playing display roulette with exchanges.
> 
> Full brightness in the dark
> 
> 
> Full brightness with some ambient light
> 
> 
> 30% brightness with some ambient light
> 
> 
> I could only find one other person in the thread with this issue.
> 
> Thanks!


Mine looks the same around 30%, didn't try at full brightness because i'll never use it that bright, i find it acceptable and won't bother returning it.


----------



## MadBetaTester

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yukon Trooper*
> 
> Keep in mind this forum is full of OCD individuals ....


That really made my day. It is so true!!

If it weren't for folks like us, who is going to keep the manufacturers honest?


----------



## ironhide138

Damn OCD people.

Just shut up and accept your 500$+ colour banding, BLB, buzzing monitor.

When I have my headphones on playing music at 60%, and have my eyes closed, I can't even tell the buzz or BLB are there.


----------



## Kasumix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ironhide138*
> 
> Damn OCD people.
> 
> Just shut up and accept your 500$+ colour banding, BLB, buzzing monitor.
> 
> When I have my headphones on playing music at 60%, and have my eyes closed, I can't even tell the buzz or BLB are there.


Good luck finding something better for $500. Banding is present in every TN panel (even in more expensive monitors, just google asus predator color banding), BLB is even worse on IPS panels and my rev04 has no buzz. It's not perfect but i'm happy with mine.


----------



## Mad Pistol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ironhide138*
> 
> Damn OCD people.
> 
> Just shut up and accept your 500$+ colour banding, BLB, buzzing monitor.
> 
> When I have my headphones on playing music at 60%, and have my eyes closed, I can't even tell the buzz or BLB are there.


You're paying for 1440P, 144hz, 1ms response time, and Gsync. If you want an IPS panel with those items, get ready to shell out an additional $200-250.


----------



## Seazer

My settings that seem to work for me:
A04 revision

I tend to use that glitch for ULMB + Gsync.

without ULMB my settings are:
•the default icc profile
•12% brightness
•70% contrast
•78% nvidia digital vibrance
•Custom Color: R77 G77 B73

To make ULMB + Gsync I create a custom resolution with 120 refresh rate, change the timing to manual, and change the vertical total pixels to 1530.
I forget whether you turn on gsync or ulmb first, you can look that up or experiment. But when you get it right, when you change to the custom resolution it should automatically turn ULMB+gsync on.

There is a glitch where the brightness settings dont update properly between 144hz and the custom resolution, so I turn the 144hz brightness to 12%, and then turn on the custom profile and it happens to be at what I consider the perfect brightness, no adjustments needed!

My ULMB settings with all of this is a pulse width of 67

Hope this helps someone, its taken a while to get my settings to where it looks good and is comfortable on my eyes









Personally I wouldn't change the icc profile because anything but the default tends to amplify banding. The default profile has the least banding.
Good luck and happy gaming!???


----------



## Ding

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FattysGoneWild*
> 
> The D65 (warm) is the calibration target. All settings on default for the monitor accept for brightness. You cant measure brightness with the naked eye. You need a calibration tool and target. 60 you are burning your retinas out I cant imagine using that but to each their own. I don't target 120cm for brightness with this monitor since its so bright. I usually target 120cm myself personally with all my monitors that are IPS. But this is a TN panel and its extremely bright out of the box.


Thanks for your reply.

Ofc I can't measure brightness with the pure eye. That wasn't even my intention. To me it simply is way too dark at 22. I do understand what you are saying tho. The weirdest thing about all this is, I'm the kind of "I hate sunlight and other bright light sources" guy.

I just saw the guy above this post even uses a brightness of 12. I'm kind of shocked about myself right now. :x


----------



## leonman44

Hello dudes , a friend of mine wanted to upgrade upgrade over his asus vg24qe i told him to get this screen and look no further BUT we couldnt find the display on stock in our local stores so he ordered one of these: http://aoc-europe.com/en/products/ag241qg

Is the panel the same? Also does anyone know how is that screen compared to the dell?


----------



## Yukon Trooper

I think you probably meant to post in the S2417DG thread.


----------



## leonman44

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yukon Trooper*
> 
> I think you probably meant to post in the S2417DG thread.


You right dude , sorry!


----------



## poinguan

Do anyone plug their USB keyboard and mouse to the S2716DG's USB ports? Is there any problem with your UEFI/BIOS detecting them?


----------



## ironhide138

Is the S2417DG plagued with the same issues as this monitor? I would assume not since they're different panels. After going through 2, one with horrible banding and one with a psu that sounded like a bug zapper (both a04) I'm thinking of just going to the 24" version.


----------



## Bigceeloc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *poinguan*
> 
> Do anyone plug their USB keyboard and mouse to the S2716DG's USB ports? Is there any problem with your UEFI/BIOS detecting them?


Why do that? Are you going for the clean desk look or something with the tower located elsewhere? Anyway, I would guess that this usb hub would not be connected at uefi startup, but I could be wrong.


----------



## ironhide138

I don't see why you couldn't.... But sounds like a way to have the monitor wiggle around


----------



## tgawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Seazer*
> 
> My settings that seem to work for me:
> A04 revision
> 
> I tend to use that glitch for ULMB + Gsync.
> 
> without ULMB my settings are:
> •the default icc profile
> •12% brightness
> •70% contrast
> •78% nvidia digital vibrance
> •Custom Color: R77 G77 B73
> 
> To make ULMB + Gsync I create a custom resolution with 120 refresh rate, change the timing to manual, and change the vertical total pixels to 1530.
> I forget whether you turn on gsync or ulmb first, you can look that up or experiment. But when you get it right, when you change to the custom resolution it should automatically turn ULMB+gsync on.
> 
> There is a glitch where the brightness settings dont update properly between 144hz and the custom resolution, so I turn the 144hz brightness to 12%, and then turn on the custom profile and it happens to be at what I consider the perfect brightness, no adjustments needed!
> 
> My ULMB settings with all of this is a pulse width of 67
> 
> Hope this helps someone, its taken a while to get my settings to where it looks good and is comfortable on my eyes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Personally I wouldn't change the icc profile because anything but the default tends to amplify banding. The default profile has the least banding.
> Good luck and happy gaming!???


On default settings do you not find the gamma washes out the display?


----------



## Arsenic13

Reporting back in from several pages ago. I've been in contact with Dell support for about 3 weeks now and have just sent back my third monitor. They're heavily investigating the color banding, possibly as a software interaction issue due to reports that people didn't always notice banding, the Limited Range + NCP Digital Vibrancy "fix that removed banding while retaining gamma, and other known Nvidia banding issues. It's still most likely the panel and how it's prone to banding if something isn't right.

I'm pretty impressed by how diligent support has been. Throughout the process I've recommended a new driver or firmware update, A05 revision and even an IPS successor model to the S27DG that I'm sure we'd all be interested in. Dell could make a killing with an IPS version.

I'm sticking out the customer support inquiries in hopes it will lead to something that benefits us all.


----------



## crazyxelite

hi i just brought this monitor booted up cod mw remaster on a night mission and the color banding is horrible, also happens when i look at the sky, i have a Acer XG270HU freesync and dont have this problem, wanted to upgrade to gsync was a very good deal £348 and would really like to keep it. can someone help? gonna read the last pages to see if i can find some fix thanks all

edit 1: on gears of war 4 doesnt seem so noticeable


----------



## Yukon Trooper

Are you adjusting the gamma in any way (color profile, nvidia control panel, windows color calibration, etc.)? I only get color banding when adjusting gamma, which is actually a fault of the Nvidia hardware and not the monitor.

You can use ReShade to inject shaders directly with information from a color profile, bypassing the need to adjust gamma through a LUT and therefore avoiding the color banding. I haven't tried it yet though. The downside is you have to set up the files for individual games. The upside is you can control gamma for every game independently.


----------



## Leader2light

Any thoughts on fixing this vertical pixel issue?


----------



## RaleighStClair

So is the consensus here at OCN that this is one of the best TN 1440p144hz monitors on the market right now? The internet surely thinks so. I am thinking of purchasing a few of these, but I have seen some news about Samsung releasing some high-end panels sometime in Q4, that may be worth the wait. So I am not sure If I should wait and see if those Sammy panels are great or not, or go ahead and get one of these bad boys. Also does this panel have a bunch of issues like the ROG Swift was infamous for, or is this pretty much a good monitor out-of-the-box?

Thanks.


----------



## S-Line

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RaleighStClair*
> 
> So is the consensus here at OCN that this is one of the best TN 1440p144hz monitors on the market right now? The internet surely thinks so. I am thinking of purchasing a few of these, but I have seen some news about Samsung releasing some high-end panels sometime in Q4, that may be worth the wait. So I am not sure If I should wait and see if those Sammy panels are great or not, or go ahead and get one of these bad boys. Also does this panel have a bunch of issues like the ROG Swift was infamous for, or is this pretty much a good monitor out-of-the-box?
> 
> Thanks.


I think this is a great monitor out of the box but needs a little TLC to be awesome. It will need to be calibrate it. I have an ultrasharp IPS sitting next to it so that didn't help matters. Once i lowered the Gamma and changed the digital vibrance in nvidia settings, you can see what everyone is raving about.


----------



## nexxusty

I am noticing a ghosting effect now while moving in any type of FPS.

Specifically a blueish tone.

Any idea what this is? Its so pronounced in PUBG, very distracting.

*edit*

Figured it out.

RMA time. I really hope the next one doesnt ghost. Do these only have 1 year warranty?


----------



## Nukemaster

Leader2light, That line looks like a defect.

nexxusty, Was it overdrive? Higher settings can cause ghosting.


----------



## araujomac

REV A05 here. Is it a bad or good thing?


----------



## Leader2light

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nukemaster*
> 
> Leader2light, That line looks like a defect.
> 
> Dell is sending me a new one. Gets here today.


----------



## Leopardi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *S-Line*
> 
> I think this is a great monitor out of the box but needs a little TLC to be awesome. It will need to be calibrate it. I have an ultrasharp IPS sitting next to it so that didn't help matters. Once i lowered the Gamma and changed the digital vibrance in nvidia settings, you can see what everyone is raving about.


Be aware that these DIY software tricks cause banding, and are not guaranteed to work in all games - in which case it will look terribly washed out, nights literally turn into day in games.

Those Sammy's you talk about are already on preorder, the C27HG70 for example.


----------



## Andrew775

Is anyone having the low humming / buzzing noise problem still? I guess its the power supply that hums, or buzzes unless you put it to 95+ brightness.

wondering if this is for sure a defect and if I can send in my monitor before the 3year warranty is up and hopefully get a new Revision.


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *araujomac*
> 
> REV A05 here. Is it a bad or good thing?


I'm saying this again, where did you see that it's Rev A05? In the manual itself, right? That is the revision of the documentation, not the monitor itself!

The latest version of the monitor is Rev A04 and you should see that at the back of the monitor.


----------



## Bigceeloc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Andrew775*
> 
> Is anyone having the low humming / buzzing noise problem still? I guess its the power supply that hums, or buzzes unless you put it to 95+ brightness.
> 
> wondering if this is for sure a defect and if I can send in my monitor before the 3year warranty is up and hopefully get a new Revision.


I don't or at least I don't notice it because my fans get kind of loud when I am in game. On the desktop, I don't notice a problem.

I also have my computer and monitors running through a Furmann power conditioner. I have been looking at getting a decent UPS sometime in the future.


----------



## araujomac

I saw it on the back of the monitor. Thanks fot the help. I already found a very good calibration. This monitor is awsome!


----------



## KenanandKel

I heard good things about this monitor and found a great deal at Best Buy. I got this monitor at around $350 including tax, but this monitor has been nothing but trouble. I went to Best Buy 3 times already, 2 times to exchange for a new monitor.

1st monitor - Color Banding Issues with dark shades
2nd monitor - No color banding, but dead pixels appeared about less than 8 hours of usage.
3rd monitor - Same exact color banding issues as the first monitor.

This is ridiculous for a monitor that has an MSRP tag of $500-600.

At this point, I don't want to drive back to Best Buy to do another exchange in an attempt to get "lucky" and get a good monitor. I am just going to return it. It's such a shame because this monitor has beautiful colors for a TN panel, at times I can't even tell it is a TN panel when compared to my ASUS IPS. It's my first dive into a ++1080p and ++60Hz territory and has been nothing but a headache.

Edit: All these were REV A04s.


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *araujomac*
> 
> I saw it on the back of the monitor. Thanks fot the help. I already found a very good calibration. This monitor is awsome!


So there's really an A05 now! Bummer! I just bought this monitor and is still en route to the Philippines.

When did you buy yours and where?


----------



## ChaPumba

So there is A05! Please do tell where and when you got it! Also...I wonder what changed?


----------



## RJTablante

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *araujomac*
> 
> I saw it on the back of the monitor. Thanks fot the help. I already found a very good calibration. This monitor is awsome!


Can you also post what the 'Manufactured date:' states on the back? Just curious when they started making these newer A05 revisions. Ordered one myself recently (arriving this coming Monday), so my hopes are that I can get the latest and greatest revision as you did.


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RJTablante*
> 
> Can you also post what the 'Manufactured date:' states on the back? Just curious when they started making these newer A05 revisions. Ordered one myself recently (arriving this coming Monday), so my hopes are that I can get the latest and greatest revision as you did.


I want to know this too. I bought mine last June 28 from Amazon but it is yet to arrive here in the Philippines as I'm still waiting for some stuff to arrive in my freight forwarder's warehouse before actually having all of them shipped here.

Is there any indication of the revision in the box itself?


----------



## araujomac

I bought direct from Dell. Manufactured date is "March 2017". I can't really say if this version has any significant improvements. The image quality pleased me after changing vibration and gamma on the NVIDIA panel. The problem in color transition still exists, but I found it very discreet and only noticed using the photos made available on the forum. I could not notice in actual use. I am currently playing overwatch and Diablo III.


----------



## Leopardi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *araujomac*
> 
> I bought direct from Dell. Manufactured date is "March 2017". I can't really say if this version has any significant improvements. The image quality pleased me after changing vibration and gamma on the NVIDIA panel. The problem in color transition still exists, but I found it very discreet and only noticed using the photos made available on the forum. I could not notice in actual use. I am currently playing overwatch and Diablo III.


So gamma still not fixed. Good luck when you come across a game that doesn't support nvidia panel gamma.


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *araujomac*
> 
> I bought direct from Dell. Manufactured date is "March 2017". I can't really say if this version has any significant improvements. The image quality pleased me after changing vibration and gamma on the NVIDIA panel. The problem in color transition still exists, but I found it very discreet and only noticed using the photos made available on the forum. I could not notice in actual use. I am currently playing overwatch and Diablo III.


Does the manufacture date or the revision itself show in the box of the item?


----------



## asus1889

The label on the package shows the revision, for example A04.

Nobody mentioned the improvements of A05 vs. A04. Banding is not the only disadvantage of A04. If you are scrolling a web site, you will see lightning white glittering contours around the letters on "darker" backgrounds:



Awful.

I think it's massive overshoot of the faulty overdrive.

Btw. I ordered on 20th July a S2716DG in Germany for testing and still got the f... A04 revision (MFD November 2016).


----------



## araujomac

The box has a stamp with the revision number. The problem with the "response fast" setting still persists. I can not use it in fast mode. It is possible to see a clearer trace (ghost) when moving the mouse.


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *asus1889*
> 
> The label on the package shows the revision, for example A04.
> 
> Nobody mentioned the improvements of A05 vs. A04. Banding is not the only disadvantage of A04. If you are scrolling a web site, you will see lightning white glittering contours around the letters on "darker" backgrounds:
> 
> 
> 
> Awful.
> 
> I think it's massive overshoot of the faulty overdrive.
> 
> Btw. I ordered on 20th July a S2716DG in Germany for testing and still got the f... A04 revision (MFD November 2016).


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *araujomac*
> 
> The box has a stamp with the revision number. The problem with the "response fast" setting still persists. I can not use it in fast mode. It is possible to see a clearer trace (ghost) when moving the mouse.


Can you guys show me a pic where it shows that on the box? I need to show this to my freight forwarder and let them check the revision and maybe get a replacement if it's still A04.


----------



## Nukemaster

Gaming screens tend to have lots of overshoot. Some are MUCH better than others.

My BenQ at max overdrive. Even at its medium setting it has WAY more than I expected. Over time you just start to ignore it or go crazy(it bugged me so much because my older screen had plenty too, but non int the places this one did.).

Ghosting(no or too little overdrive)


Overshoot. Too much overdrive.


I am not sure if I would call it a defect. More of a this is how we get "1ms"


----------



## asus1889

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *araujomac*
> 
> The problem with the "response fast" setting still persists. I can not use it in fast mode.


It's od setting "normal"... . It's trash. Never seen that overshoot on other 144 - 165 hz gaming monitors. And second thing i found, is this huge clearance (3 - 4 mm space) on the right side of the front strip (with the Dell logo):



I found several reviews on amazon which are mentioning the same problem.


----------



## SeraphFJ

I'm guessing it's not supposed to look like this, out of the box.


----------



## Mad Pistol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SeraphFJ*
> 
> 
> 
> I'm guessing it's not supposed to look like this, out of the box.


Can you post a picture of what it's supposed to look like for reference?


----------



## tw1st

Alright....

So after some serious research I decided to pick up this monitor from Microcenter over the weekend. Initially I had a problem where nothing would display on the screen when hooked up via Display port, it just kept saying something like "Entering Power Save Sleep Mode" over and over again. I knew I had to turn off Deep Sleep mode, but whenever I hit any of the OSD buttons my only options were to change the input from HDMI to DP.... so.... I hooked up my PC via HDMI and then was finally able to see my desktop as well as access the OSD menu to disable Deep Sleep. Then I hooked up display port again... and still nothing... sleep mode over and over again with no OSD options other than to change to HDMI source..... What the hell? Tried two different monitors, and even my display port directly through the IO on the back of my PC... and nothing.... turns out that when you have both HDMI and DP plugged into this monitor DP just won't work (I think?) So after unplugging the HDMI and just leaving the display port in I was finally able to get everything working! YAY! I was using the default cable that came with the monitor so maybe that was it... either way I picked up a recommended cable from amazon that I will use come tomorrow.

Sadly, I found one small stuck (bright blue light) pixel that is only visible to me when I am standing over the monitor. Tried JScreen fix for like 10 minutes and rubbing it with no success. Will try a bit longer today... if it doesn't work I will try and replace it. Other than that I am super impressed with this monitor, I calibrated using the settings everyone posts on amazon/reddit/other sites and it looks great. Gsync is fantastic, and gaming will never be the same. Pretty happy with this purchase other than the initial troubles which were sorted out... still kind of crazy that's what you need to go through to get it to work in the begging... I can;t imagine somehow who isn't savvy figuring all of that stuff out....

Also should mention that I set response time to fast and I do notice the effects of text ghosting (is that what it's called?) while scrolling through sites, but no so much while gaming. From what I understand I should be running normal response anyway, as the difference is negligible anyway. with 144Hz and normal response the input lag is 2.8? or is it higher due to the higher 144Hz refresh rate?

Looks like I got an April 2017 Manufacturing date A04 rev... so I guess that's ok....


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tw1st*
> 
> Alright....
> 
> So after some serious research I decided to pick up this monitor from Microcenter over the weekend. Initially I had a problem where nothing would display on the screen when hooked up via Display port, it just kept saying something like "Entering Power Save Sleep Mode" over and over again. I knew I had to turn off Deep Sleep mode, but whenever I hit any of the OSD buttons my only options were to change the input from HDMI to DP.... so.... I hooked up my PC via HDMI and then was finally able to see my desktop as well as access the OSD menu to disable Deep Sleep. Then I hooked up display port again... and still nothing... sleep mode over and over again with no OSD options other than to change to HDMI source..... What the hell? Tried two different monitors, and even my display port directly through the IO on the back of my PC... and nothing.... turns out that when you have both HDMI and DP plugged into this monitor DP just won't work (I think?) So after unplugging the HDMI and just leaving the display port in I was finally able to get everything working! YAY! I was using the default cable that came with the monitor so maybe that was it... either way I picked up a recommended cable from amazon that I will use come tomorrow.
> 
> Sadly, I found one small stuck (bright blue light) pixel that is only visible to me when I am standing over the monitor. Tried JScreen fix for like 10 minutes and rubbing it with no success. Will try a bit longer today... if it doesn't work I will try and replace it. Other than that I am super impressed with this monitor, I calibrated using the settings everyone posts on amazon/reddit/other sites and it looks great. Gsync is fantastic, and gaming will never be the same. Pretty happy with this purchase other than the initial troubles which were sorted out... still kind of crazy that's what you need to go through to get it to work in the begging... I can;t imagine somehow who isn't savvy figuring all of that stuff out....
> 
> Also should mention that I set response time to fast and I do notice the effects of text ghosting (is that what it's called?) while scrolling through sites, but no so much while gaming. From what I understand I should be running normal response anyway, as the difference is negligible anyway. with 144Hz and normal response the input lag is 2.8? or is it higher due to the higher 144Hz refresh rate?
> 
> Looks like I got an April 2017 Manufacturing date A04 rev... so I guess that's ok....


That's weird, the A05 version above says March 2017 for the manufacturing date. Then yours is April 2017 and yet still A04?


----------



## Leopardi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> That's weird, the A05 version above says March 2017 for the manufacturing date. Then yours is April 2017 and yet still A04?


Well, for example the latest U2312HM's reverted back to A00, you never know what you get with Dell


----------



## tw1st

Yeah... I thought that was very strange as well.

It has a manuf date of April 2017, underneath it the serial # followed by A04. Unless there is another place where it would show it, I think that would be it.

Either way, I'm pretty happy with it other than the stuck pixel... I might go back for a replacement.


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tw1st*
> 
> Yeah... I thought that was very strange as well.
> 
> It has a manuf date of April 2017, underneath it the serial # followed by A04. Unless there is another place where it would show it, I think that would be it.
> 
> Either way, I'm pretty happy with it other than the stuck pixel... I might go back for a replacement.


Ok. Would you mind sending me a pic of the box of the monitor that shows the label with the revision number?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Leopardi*
> 
> Well, for example the latest U2312HM's reverted back to A00, you never know what you get with Dell


I see. I didn't know that was possible.


----------



## tw1st

Sure,

This was off the sticker in the back of the monitor, I wasn't aware that it displayed this information on the box itself as well. I'll be home in a few hours and can post it then.


----------



## SeraphFJ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mad Pistol*
> 
> Can you post a picture of what it's supposed to look like for reference?


I'm actually looking for advice.
This is a brand new A04, direct from Dell.

Can you see how the top of the monitor is warm and the colour temp cools as we go further down the LCD?
Is that normal, or should I RMA it?


----------



## Nukemaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SeraphFJ*
> 
> I'm actually looking for advice.
> This is a brand new A04, direct from Dell.
> 
> Can you see how the top of the monitor is warm and the colour temp cools as we go further down the LCD?
> Is that normal, or should I RMA it?


That is a TN panel thing. They all have it to some degree or another. It gets more noticeable the larger the screen.


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tw1st*
> 
> Sure,
> 
> This was off the sticker in the back of the monitor, I wasn't aware that it displayed this information on the box itself as well. I'll be home in a few hours and can post it then.


Thanks. I wasn't sure too but this post says the box has it:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1577511/dell-s2716dg-1440-144-hz-g-sync-owners-thread/4510_10#post_26242128


----------



## RJTablante

Just got mine and confirmed from the box that it's Manufactured Date is March 2017, and it's REV A05!!

It's right on the sticker on the box itself.

Gonna set it up later today to see what it's all about


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RJTablante*
> 
> Just got mine and confirmed from the box that it's Manufactured Date is March 2017, and it's REV A05!!
> 
> It's right on the sticker on the box itself.
> 
> Gonna set it up later today to see what it's all about


Did you get yours directly from Dell too?


----------



## RJTablante

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> Did you get yours directly from Dell too?


Yup, straight from Dell. They shipped from the US Dell to Canada Dell center, then to me.


----------



## asus1889

I got a new A04 November 2016 directly from Dell as a swap unit. It is not refurbished, i think, but i didn't remove the foil, to look for possible scratches.

I noticed that the lightning white contours are nearly not visible anymore, if you are scrolling a web site (like this one).

It has sadly also dust inside the panel.

The S2716DG from the retailer has dust in the upper right hand corner. Covering 3 - 4 pixel.

Now it is in the lower left hand corner. Covering 3 - 4 pixel:





The space between front strip and panel is still there as well.

I have to do some banding tests later this day. But as you see, the qc of Dell isn't better than the Acer or Asus qc.

All the same AUO panel lottery.

Edit:

Banding same as usual:


----------



## kevindd992002

Ok I just got the pic from my freight forwarder and it also says in the label April 2017 manufacturer date and revision A04.

This is really weird.


----------



## kevindd992002

I just got off from Dell's technical support and they confirmed that the latest A05 revision is for the Dell S2716DG*R*. The latest revision available for the the S2716DG is still A04. This explains why the monitors with April 2017 manufacturing date has A04 and the ones with March 2017 date is A05 (because we're talking about different monitor models here). Both A04 and A05 came out in the market last year so neither of them is a recent revision. So this whole revision thing that we're talking about is another false alert 

And again, the only difference between the DG and DGR is that the DGR supports HDCP via DisplayPort while the DG doesn't.


----------



## asus1889

Never seen a Dell S2716DGR in an online shop. Maybe it supports oc to 165 hz too, like Asus PG278QR or Acer XB271HUA.


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *asus1889*
> 
> Never seen a Dell S2716DGR in an online shop. Maybe it supports oc to 165 hz too, like Asus PG278QR or Acer XB271HUA.


No, it doesn't.

@RJTablante and @araujomac

Can you confirm if your units say Dell S2716DG or S2716DGR in the back?


----------



## RJTablante

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> I just got off from Dell's technical support and they confirmed that the latest A05 revision is for the Dell S2716DG*R*. The latest revision available for the the S2716DG is still A04. This explains why the monitors with April 2017 manufacturing date has A04 and the ones with March 2017 date is A05 (because we're talking about different monitor models here). Both A04 and A05 came out in the market last year so neither of them is a recent revision. So this whole revision thing that we're talking about is another false alert
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And again, the only difference between the DG and DGR is that the DGR supports HDCP via DisplayPort while the DG doesn't.


So I guess you're saying that all monitors bought from Dell directly are actually S2716DGR models? So a good number of ppl on here actually have the S2716DGR as they bought directly from Dell?

I recall reading somewhere that the DGR version is just the retail version ppl can buy that isn't sold by Dell directly (like purchased from Best Buy for example)... Confusing


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RJTablante*
> 
> So I guess you're saying that all monitors bought from Dell directly are actually S2716DGR models? So a good number of ppl on here actually have the S2716DGR as they bought directly from Dell?
> 
> I recall reading somewhere that the DGR version is just the retail version ppl can buy that isn't sold by Dell directly (like purchased from Best Buy for example)... Confusing


No I'm not saying that. I asked Dell technical support the same question you had in mind but they said that only the Dell sales people know the answer to that. I haven't had time to ask sales yet.

And yes, I agree it's confusing. That was also my thinking, that the DGR is just the retail version of the product to avoid price matching. But apparently, there is a minor difference of the DGR having HDCP via DisplayPort but that is nowhere near a big deal. Anyway, my point here is not the difference between the two. What I want to know is all about the revisions of, apparently, two monitors.

Can you confirm the model number of what you got?


----------



## RJTablante

It's a S2716DG (no R).


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RJTablante*
> 
> 
> 
> It's a S2716DG (no R).


Ok, then I have to confirm this with them again. This is really weird, lol.


----------



## tw1st

Hey guys... need a little bit of help, please









I had to re-install my nvidia drivers last night, and did a fresh install.

I set the NVCP color settings (50 bright/contrast, 60 gamma , 70 vibrancy), monitor is 26bright, 75contrast, and user color setting (96/97/99). I noticed right away when applying these settings the screen became VERY vibrant, and upon visiting websites and even watching youtube videos everything had a sort of orange tone to it and looked very unnatural. People in videos looked like umpa loompas, and netflix became very dark and hard to see. Not sure what that's about... but these are the recommened settings... so I wonder if something might be screwy here or I'm just really not used to this type of color profile.

So upon rebooting my PC, the settings automatically reverted back to the standard windows ones (even though nvidia color profile was still ticked) and it seems NVCP settings won't stick unless I re-apply them with each boot. Unless, they actually are sticking but when applying them again it's somehow doubling up? No idea....

Does anyone else have a similar experience with NVCP color settings looking way off and not sticking with each boot?


----------



## tke899

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tw1st*
> 
> Hey guys... need a little bit of help, please
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had to re-install my nvidia drivers last night, and did a fresh install.
> 
> I set the NVCP color settings (50 bright/contrast, 60 gamma , 70 vibrancy), monitor is 26bright, 75contrast, and user color setting (96/97/99). I noticed right away when applying these settings the screen became VERY vibrant, and upon visiting websites and even watching youtube videos everything had a sort of orange tone to it and looked very unnatural. People in videos looked like umpa loompas, and netflix became very dark and hard to see. Not sure what that's about... but these are the recommened settings... so I wonder if something might be screwy here or I'm just really not used to this type of color profile.
> 
> So upon rebooting my PC, the settings automatically reverted back to the standard windows ones (even though nvidia color profile was still ticked) and it seems NVCP settings won't stick unless I re-apply them with each boot. Unless, they actually are sticking but when applying them again it's somehow doubling up? No idea....
> 
> Does anyone else have a similar experience with NVCP color settings looking way off and not sticking with each boot?


Download Display Driver Uninstaller and remove everything. Reboot and start with a fresh install of the Nvidia drivers. This usually will fix most issues.


----------



## tw1st

That's what I did yesterday, but something way have been messed up in the install process. I'll give it another shot after work today.

I'm wondering if maybe nVidia inspector made something glitchy, as I normally save my profile and re-apply it within the program to make settings quicker.


----------



## bloby

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *asus1889*
> 
> I got a new A04 November 2016 directly from Dell as a swap unit. It is not refurbished, i think, but i didn't remove the foil, to look for possible scratches.
> 
> I noticed that the lightning white contours are nearly not visible anymore, if you are scrolling a web site (like this one).
> 
> It has sadly also dust inside the panel.
> 
> The S2716DG from the retailer has dust in the upper right hand corner. Covering 3 - 4 pixel.
> 
> Now it is in the lower left hand corner. Covering 3 - 4 pixel:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The space between front strip and panel is still there as well.
> 
> I have to do some banding tests later this day. But as you see, the qc of Dell isn't better than the Acer or Asus qc.
> 
> All the same AUO panel lottery.
> 
> Edit:
> 
> Banding same as usual:


I want to say not to use this image. Everyone at banding with this one.

It's not the right way to know if you have banding or not.


----------



## fallenfuzz

Hi All,

Joining the club.

I have January 2017 A04 build and well spoken banding is there.
Testing that video: 



 and already in the first second I see some strange things, please test and let know too.

After playing with different settings this is what looks ok for me

Default icc

Nvidia (after clean install of new drivers) -
Digital Vibrance - 55

Monitor -
Brightness 26%
Contrast 75%
R 97%
G 99%
B 96%

Regarding banding I think that is all TN issue, though I'm not an expert in that, but I see that playing with brightness, RGB, gamma etc reduce banding effect.
Didn't notice anything bad in games though like titanfall 2, overwarch, HoTS, Arkham Knight - all stunning.

Is there anyone not experiencing that banding issue with black? Good test is the video above I shared.


----------



## fallenfuzz

1


----------



## fallenfuzz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bloby*
> 
> I want to say not to use this image. Everyone at banding with this one.
> 
> It's not the right way to know if you have banding or not.


What is the correct way?
LCD test shows that all good.


----------



## ironhide138

So after going through 2 S2716DGs, and returning both for various reasons (banding, buzzing, yellow whites etc) I picked up a S2417DG (the 24" versions) and so far, it's a much better experience. There's still a bit of banding, but nowhere near as bad, the gamma is still kinda crap, but fixed with Nvidia control panel... No colour shifting on the corners because the panel is smaller, the PPI is tight as hell and the pictures super crisp. No butt cheek banding, no buzzing psu..... If you're not dead set on 27", and are fed up with the 27... Give it a try.


----------



## fallenfuzz

Guys, I fixed my banding issue.
After already thinking about replacement.

I just changed the Output Dynamic Range in the nvidia from Full to Limited and puf, heavy banding is gone.


----------



## ironhide138

Yeah... But you shouldn't have to limit your colours to fix a problem like this.....


----------



## kevindd992002

Exactly. That is not a fix.


----------



## fallenfuzz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ironhide138*
> 
> Yeah... But you shouldn't have to limit your colours to fix a problem like this.....


Agree, so only solution is to replace?


----------



## ironhide138

roll the dice and play the RMA lottery, or return it and try something else.


----------



## Demius

Is it worth getting an A03 over an A04? seems like all the banding issues are from the A04 version?


----------



## ironhide138

Banding issues have been a problem since the beginning. I think the first few revisions were to change the horrible anti glare coating they had on the monitors at launch


----------



## bloby

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fallenfuzz*
> 
> What is the correct way?
> LCD test shows that all good.


You can try this one:

http://www.wallpaperinhd.net/file/5393/2880x1800/stretch/abstract-colours-(2048x1152)-wallpaper-3.jpg


----------



## fallenfuzz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bloby*
> 
> You can try this one:
> 
> http://www.wallpaperinhd.net/file/5393/2880x1800/stretch/abstract-colours-(2048x1152)-wallpaper-3.jpg


clearly visible banding








Anyone really got rid from it by RMA or it is always there, but with different % of visibility.
I also read a lot that ppl say it is Nvidia issue.

Had XL2370 before, didn't check though if that was full or limited range, was connected over DVI cable and banding was very very low there, but still present.

Compared yesterday both monitors side by side a bit.


----------



## fallenfuzz

For now the best looking banding is with limited dynamic output.


----------



## Dewjustin

Is it possible to RMA this monitor with Dell directly if it was purchased at Best Buy? I spoke with a Dell representative via chat and asked about exchanging the monitor and he literally told me there was nothing he could do and any problem I have I need to take it up with Best Buy, even though my 14 day return / exchange period is over.

The banding on mine is horrible (A04) and I think I'd regret it if I didn't at least try to exchange it for a better one. Watching videos or playing games with dark scenes is pretty much unbearable. I had this side by side with my old asus vg278he and the banding on that monitor is minimal, also a TN panel. Other than the banding the picture is great.


----------



## RJTablante

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fallenfuzz*
> 
> clearly visible banding
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone really got rid from it by RMA or it is always there, but with different % of visibility.
> I also read a lot that ppl say it is Nvidia issue.
> 
> Had XL2370 before, didn't check though if that was full or limited range, was connected over DVI cable and banding was very very low there, but still present.
> 
> Compared yesterday both monitors side by side a bit.


If you do the VT total hack w/ the custom resolution and do the GSYNC + ULMB hack, does the banding look any different? For me I'm running the custom resolution and the banding really doesn't seem that bad (granted I'm on REV A05). Also the ghosting for me at least in this config doesn't seem bad at all (it's similar from what I can recall to my old BenQ Monitor XL2420Z w/ the typical artifacts you get from ULMB/Lightboost blur reduction).

I'm wondering if the feedback ppl are giving is based on the native non-blur reduction mode as without blur reduction on, I do see more ghosting (though color banding doesn't seem to change much).

I'm also running full RGB mode, not limited.


----------



## ironhide138

I thibk the feedback people are giving is based on their own personal tolerance and standards. One person's "ehn, theres banding but its not that bad" could be another persons "the banding is horrible".


----------



## sink257

Has anyone here had issues with the monitor suddenly starting to flicker and text on browsers looking a little bit off, like its not being rendered properly? I bought my monitor around June 2016 and i've been using it with a 980Ti.


----------



## fallenfuzz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RJTablante*
> 
> If you do the VT total hack w/ the custom resolution and do the GSYNC + ULMB hack, does the banding look any different? For me I'm running the custom resolution and the banding really doesn't seem that bad (granted I'm on REV A05). Also the ghosting for me at least in this config doesn't seem bad at all (it's similar from what I can recall to my old BenQ Monitor XL2420Z w/ the typical artifacts you get from ULMB/Lightboost blur reduction).
> 
> I'm wondering if the feedback ppl are giving is based on the native non-blur reduction mode as without blur reduction on, I do see more ghosting (though color banding doesn't seem to change much).
> 
> I'm also running full RGB mode, not limited.


Tried following that one https://forums.geforce.com/default/topic/989880/geforce-drivers/g-sync-ulmb-on-dell-s2716dg-with-easy-method-testers-wanted-/, but upon restoring the resolution they doesn't appear not by drivers restart nor by win restart.


----------



## fallenfuzz

I have no idea what I did exactly.
But I had brightness/contrast set on 30/75.

I played with Mhz and G-SYNC/ULMB mode in the monitor trying to get it working, then I returned everyting back to default 144mhz/gsync and when tried to adjust brightness to 29 it jumped to much brighter then it was.So I needed to move that down to 20.
And also calibrated using windows tool a bit to adjust the gamma.

After some time I really don't see the banding that was there initially.

Maybe there is some bug or something and monitor needs to warmup, no idea, but now it looks just fine.


----------



## fallenfuzz

Played a bit more with the settings and :

Full color output and icc profile that windows update loaded

NVCP:
47% brightness, 52% contrast, 0.75% gamma (vibrance default 50), Rev A04

OSD:
Brightness 30 Contrast 75 and std preset

I must say that it looks superb! Banding almost not visible.

And it works for games and doesn't resent when you launch/exit full screen apps and reboot PC!

Using Win7 for now will move soon to Win10.


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> Ok, then I have to confirm this with them again. This is really weird, lol.


@RJTablante

The Dell Social Media Support in the Dell support forums confirmed both our serial numbers to have this info:

1) My monitor

Manufacture date: April 26, 2017

CN = Country (China)
0 = Filler
HG4VW = Dell part number (Retail version S2716DG) 
QDC00 = OEM factory ID
74Q = Year/Month/Day (2017/April/26)
0EWQ = OEM manufacturer code
A04 = Firmware revision

2.) Your monitor

Manufacture date: March 24, 2017

CN = Country (China)
0 = Filler
R08JM = Dell part number (OEM version S2716DG)
74261 = OEM factory ID
73O = Year/Month/Day (2017/March/24)
OL2U = OEM manufacturer code
A05 = Firmware revision

*** So mine was the retail version and yours is the OEM as proved by the picture of the back of the screen you've posted here. So the Dell technical support rep I've spoken to last week got it the other way around.


----------



## tw1st

Hmm, I noticed that when I come out of sleep mode the screen does a quick flicker of sorts... this also happens when I am doing a fresh boot and the windows logo shows a quick flicker will happen.

Not sure if this is something I need to be concerned with but rather something I noticed. I imagine it has to do with 144hz refresh rate or perhaps having g-sync enabled?


----------



## Arsenic13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tw1st*
> 
> Hmm, I noticed that when I come out of sleep mode the screen does a quick flicker of sorts... this also happens when I am doing a fresh boot and the windows logo shows a quick flicker will happen.
> 
> Not sure if this is something I need to be concerned with but rather something I noticed. I imagine it has to do with 144hz refresh rate or perhaps having g-sync enabled?


Deep Sleep in the monitor settings being on causes a lot of issues.


----------



## tw1st

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arsenic13*
> 
> Deep Sleep in the monitor settings being on causes a lot of issues.


Definitely, it was actually the first thing I disabled when I purchased the monitor, it has been off since. Not sure what is causing the flicker when coming out of sleep mode, or if anyone else has a similar issue?


----------



## Enterprise24

Hello guys. I just order S2716DG today Should be arrive in the next 2 days. It is A04 revision. Can someone share A04 ICC profile ? Thanks


----------



## fallenfuzz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ironhide138*
> 
> roll the dice and play the RMA lottery, or return it and try something else.


Thanks for the suggestion, doing RMA and will update once replaced.
Was surprised that Dell support didn't ask much question, but just told they will RMA.


----------



## fallenfuzz

Guys,

Did anyone got a normal monitor that didn't need a calibration from NVCP and didn't have any banding on defaults?

I doubt that it is normal to play with setting in order to eliminate banding, to adjust per your preferences, yes, but not other.

I tried 3 different monitors, all TNs and with all defaults on monitor (factory defaults) and fresh windows and driver install they just look perfect without any banding.

So I wonder if all the happy owners here have no banding issue with all default settings after RMA or initial purchase.


----------



## Leopardi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fallenfuzz*
> 
> Guys,
> 
> Did anyone got a normal monitor that didn't need a calibration from NVCP and didn't have any banding on defaults?
> 
> I doubt that it is normal to play with setting in order to eliminate banding, to adjust per your preferences, yes, but not other.
> 
> I tried 3 different monitors, all TNs and with all defaults on monitor (factory defaults) and fresh windows and driver install they just look perfect without any banding.
> 
> So I wonder if all the happy owners here have no banding issue with all default settings after RMA or initial purchase.


Nope, the gamma is way off for everyone, these are designed to look bad. Which I don't get, since even the cheapest crap TN monitors can have accurate gamma that looks decent, or at least provide options to adjust it.


----------



## fallenfuzz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Leopardi*
> 
> Nope, the gamma is way off for everyone, these are designed to look bad. Which I don't get, since even the cheapest crap TN monitors can have accurate gamma that looks decent, or at least provide options to adjust it.


That is total crap for 750$ price tag


----------



## Leopardi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fallenfuzz*
> 
> That is total crap for 750$ price tag


Just gotta vote with your wallet. I rate Samsung really high, despite some problems with the FG70 so far, as they provide factory calibration, so you know the gamma and colors are correct.


----------



## Bigceeloc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fallenfuzz*
> 
> That is total crap for 750$ price tag


I got mine "refurbished", whatever that means, for $360 near the beginning of June from an ebay seller.


----------



## tw1st

Without NVCP calibration the display will looked very washed out.

Recommended was setting gamma to .60 in NVCP but for me that way way to dark so I settled on .80 and it looks fantastic.


----------



## fallenfuzz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tw1st*
> 
> Without NVCP calibration the display will looked very washed out.
> 
> Recommended was setting gamma to .60 in NVCP but for me that way way to dark so I settled on .80 and it looks fantastic.


What about other settings? icc profile etc?
Please share, I'll try.


----------



## fallenfuzz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Leopardi*
> 
> Just gotta vote with your wallet. I rate Samsung really high, despite some problems with the FG70 so far, as they provide factory calibration, so you know the gamma and colors are correct.


I replaced my 2x XL2370 with that one.
XL2370 are old, but output was more superior then this one without any banding.


----------



## fallenfuzz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bigceeloc*
> 
> I got mine "refurbished", whatever that means, for $360 near the beginning of June from an ebay seller.


In Isreal everything overpriced and getting something from amazon/ebay would be the same due to high shipment costs and import tax here


----------



## Bigceeloc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fallenfuzz*
> 
> In Isreal everything overpriced and getting something from amazon/ebay would be the same due to high shipment costs and import tax here


Ah, yes, government. Shipment I can understand; government charges seem arbitrary and nebulous.


----------



## tw1st

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fallenfuzz*
> 
> What about other settings? icc profile etc?
> Please share, I'll try.


I did not load an ICC profile, I didn't think it was necessary.

*Monitor Settings:*

- Brightness: 26
- Contrast: 75
- Other Options: Deep Sleep Disabled
- Response Time: Fast (most suggest normal, but I prefer fast)
- Color: 97/99/96

*nVidia Control Panel Settings:*

- Brightness: 50
- Contrast: 50
- Gamma .80 (suggested is .60 but that was too dark for me)
- Digital Vibrance: 70
- Hue: 0

Keep in mind just because these settings work for me does not mean they will be good for you. Use those settings as a baseline and adjust as you see fit.


----------



## fallenfuzz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tw1st*
> 
> I did not load an ICC profile, I didn't think it was necessary.
> 
> *Monitor Settings:*
> 
> - Brightness: 26
> - Contrast: 75
> - Other Options: Deep Sleep Disabled
> - Response Time: Fast (most suggest normal, but I prefer fast)
> - Color: 97/99/96
> 
> *nVidia Control Panel Settings:*
> 
> - Brightness: 50
> - Contrast: 50
> - Gamma .80 (suggested is .60 but that was too dark for me)
> - Digital Vibrance: 70
> - Hue: 0
> 
> Keep in mind just because these settings work for me does not mean they will be good for you. Use those settings as a baseline and adjust as you see fit.


Tried that, colors looks nicer, but:

1. after reboot need to re-apply changes
2. the horrible banding is there







for example that video 



 and that pic http://cdn.akamai.steamstatic.com/steamcommunity/public/images/items/303700/bb25fc8444122fdecc75dad7abc191fe8d37e861.jpg
3. according to http://www.lagom.nl/lcd-test/black.php with the above setting it just kills 1,2,3 back tons

How is it for you? If you can send a pic from the phone would be nice


----------



## fallenfuzz

Just tested this icc profile with all other settings on default:

https://drive.google.com/drive/folders/0ByWANss2cTuGMnNRbFZuSzhYLUk

B/C on monitor 50/75

Colors looks just perfect, all www.lagom.n tests passed just perfect, but and the big BUT, banding







it is still there and very, very noticeable.


----------



## Demius

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fallenfuzz*
> 
> Just tested this icc profile with all other settings on default:
> 
> https://drive.google.com/drive/folders/0ByWANss2cTuGMnNRbFZuSzhYLUk
> 
> B/C on monitor 50/75
> 
> Colors looks just perfect, all www.lagom.n tests passed just perfect, but and the big BUT, banding
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it is still there and very, very noticeable.


Is banding noticeable in normal use (gaming, browsing) or is it specific pictures and videos? If you played a game right now without thinking about banding would you really notice anything in normal use? I'm kinda annoyed that this issue isn't really mentioned much in Amazon reviews


----------



## Iching

I picked up one more S2716DG and the buzz is still here. It's REV 04.


----------



## fallenfuzz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Demius*
> 
> Is banding noticeable in normal use (gaming, browsing) or is it specific pictures and videos? If you played a game right now without thinking about banding would you really notice anything in normal use? I'm kinda annoyed that this issue isn't really mentioned much in Amazon reviews


Very noticeable, yes.

Not in browsing, but watching youtube and gaming very.
I didn't notice banding while watching videos through mpc-hc though.


----------



## datlinus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fallenfuzz*
> 
> Tried that, colors looks nicer, but:
> 
> 1. after reboot need to re-apply changes
> 2. the horrible banding is there
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> for example that video
> 
> 
> 
> and that pic http://cdn.akamai.steamstatic.com/steamcommunity/public/images/items/303700/bb25fc8444122fdecc75dad7abc191fe8d37e861.jpg
> 3. according to http://www.lagom.nl/lcd-test/black.php with the above setting it just kills 1,2,3 back tons
> 
> How is it for you? If you can send a pic from the phone would be nice


I see banding on those things even on my IPS monitor and my Samsung KS8000 TV. I don't think it's the monitors fault.


----------



## Scotty99

^
Has nothing to do with the monitor.


----------



## fallenfuzz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *datlinus*
> 
> I see banding on those things even on my IPS monitor and my Samsung KS8000 TV. I don't think it's the monitors fault.


Can you take a picture?


----------



## fallenfuzz

I even see the banding on the win10 lock screen with rocks


----------



## fallenfuzz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> ^
> Has nothing to do with the monitor.


How come on the same system with different monitor (XL2370) without any calibration all looks perfect?


----------



## Scotty99

Every monitor/tv ive ever owned has banding on certain scenes of movies or some loading screens etc.


----------



## fallenfuzz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> Every monitor/tv ive ever owned has banding on certain scenes of movies or some loading screens etc.


Of course, there is an acceptable level of banding, but not any closer to that -


http://imgur.com/46jHx


On other monitors, tested on IPS U2412 and XL2370 - that pic looks just perfect,


----------



## Scotty99

I dunno man, deal with it or sell it lol? There are tradeoffs with every display, but personally i see that type of banding on every monitor/tv i use and i dont think it has anything to do with these monitors. In fact i think these dell monitors are so good people have to make up stuff to complain about, cause you know we gotta have something to complain about.


----------



## Scotty99

Ive owned 1300 dollar TV's that have banding similar to that, and i bet you even the top end OLED TV's have the exact same thing. Some scenes are just prone to having that effect, its not display dependent.

If anything, it has to do with bitrate of the image/scene.


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Iching*
> 
> I picked up one more S2716DG and the buzz is still here. It's REV 04.


This issue isn't a common one for this monitor, right?


----------



## datlinus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fallenfuzz*
> 
> Of course, there is an acceptable level of banding, but not any closer to that -
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/46jHx
> 
> 
> On other monitors, tested on IPS U2412 and XL2370 - that pic looks just perfect,


I have a PG278QR currently, as I couldn't put up with the IPS glow on the PG279. The 278 uses the same panel as the Dell S2716 I believe. I hooked both monitors up to my Pc last night, cloned the picture and played a bunch of games, tested some media, pictures etc.

8 out of 10 times, if I saw banding on the 278, it was there on the 279 too. 2 of the 10 times, it was visible on the 278 but almost impossible to see on the 279 (although still there, but you wouldn't notice unless you squint or lean really close to the display).

is it easier to see banding on the 278 (and in extension the 2716)? Well, yes. I think it's in part due to the panel type (TN) and also, perhaps the poor factory calibration. But from my experience it doesn't really *create* additional banding, only maybe makes it easier to see what's already there. It's unfortunate, because its obviously an imperfection, but then again, is there a flawless 27" 1440p high refresh rate monitor with adaptive sync? I donb't think so. With TN - apparently you get more visible banding. With IPS, since they all use the same panel, you get ridiculously bad QC and IPS glow that is far more intrusive than I've seen on any other panel. And then there's VA, which has ghosting, smearing problems, and also the huge issue that there's basically no 1440p high refresh rate VA panels with Gsync. So you have to compromise on SOMETHING, regardless of what panel you choose.


----------



## tgawn

Hi Folks.

Has anyone figured out a work around for the power drain issue with the sleep mode on this monitor?

So we all know that you have to disable deep sleep in order to ensure the monitor resumes from sleep correctly, but this means that the monitor is consuming circa 13 watts vs 0.3 watts when in deep sleep.

Anyone had any luck resolving this so we have deep sleep without the power drain?

Thanks


----------



## fallenfuzz

Will try to play outlast and will update


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tgawn*
> 
> Hi Folks.
> 
> Has anyone figured out a work around for the power drain issue with the sleep mode on this monitor?
> 
> So we all know that you have to disable deep sleep in order to ensure the monitor resumes from sleep correctly, but this means that the monitor is consuming circa 13 watts vs 0.3 watts when in deep sleep.
> 
> Anyone had any luck resolving this so we have deep sleep without the power drain?
> 
> Thanks


I was asking about this on the Dell support forum and one of the social media reps said there that the displaya team from Dell have no plans on fixing this issue with a new firmware becauese they are satisfied with the workaround of just disabling deep sleep altogether.

Isn't this how deep sleep is supposed to work anyway (pressing the power button to wakr it)? What other issues arise from it?


----------



## tgawn

Well this biggest issue I have is that it consumes 13W of power when in standby. I dont know of any other monitor that displays this behaviour. All my other monitors just powered up and off in sync with my PC.


----------



## fallenfuzz

I played a bit with https://pcmonitors.info/reviews/dell-s2716dg/ icc profiles too.
Is that only me or their LBL icc profile when applied I see bottom half monitor brighter then the upper half


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tgawn*
> 
> Well this biggest issue I have is that it consumes 13W of power when in standby. I dont know of any other monitor that displays this behaviour. All my other monitors just powered up and off in sync with my PC.


You mean your other monitors standby's (not power off) in sync with your pc, right? What problems do you have when deep sleep is enabled?


----------



## jologskyblues

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *datlinus*
> 
> I have a PG278QR currently, as I couldn't put up with the IPS glow on the PG279. The 278 uses the same panel as the Dell S2716 I believe. I hooked both monitors up to my Pc last night, cloned the picture and played a bunch of games, tested some media, pictures etc.
> 
> 8 out of 10 times, if I saw banding on the 278, it was there on the 279 too. 2 of the 10 times, it was visible on the 278 but almost impossible to see on the 279 (although still there, but you wouldn't notice unless you squint or lean really close to the display).
> 
> is it easier to see banding on the 278 (and in extension the 2716)? Well, yes. I think it's in part due to the panel type (TN) and also, perhaps the poor factory calibration. But from my experience it doesn't really *create* additional banding, only maybe makes it easier to see what's already there. It's unfortunate, because its obviously an imperfection, but then again, is there a flawless 27" 1440p high refresh rate monitor with adaptive sync? I donb't think so. With TN - apparently you get more visible banding. With IPS, since they all use the same panel, you get ridiculously bad QC and IPS glow that is far more intrusive than I've seen on any other panel. And then there's VA, which has ghosting, smearing problems, and also the huge issue that there's basically no 1440p high refresh rate VA panels with Gsync. So you have to compromise on SOMETHING, regardless of what panel you choose.


That do you think about the viewing angles?


----------



## tgawn

This is a widely reported problem.

http://www.dell.com/support/article/uk/en/ukbsdt1/sln300850/dell-27-gaming-monitor-s2716dg-will-not-wake?lang=en

Just looking for a solution.


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tgawn*
> 
> This is a widely reported problem.
> 
> http://www.dell.com/support/article/uk/en/ukbsdt1/sln300850/dell-27-gaming-monitor-s2716dg-will-not-wake?lang=en
> 
> Just looking for a solution.


I know it is and like I said Dell doesn't acknowledge it as a problem hence no plan on fixing it. This is why I'm asking you more questions on what you're actually experiencing.


----------



## Dewjustin

Hey guys, does anyone know if I can exchange my monitor through Dell if I purchased it at best buy? I talked with a chat guy on the dell website and he told me there's nothing he can do and that I need to talk with best buy. Went to best buy and they told me to talk to Dell... Haha sweet right? Anyways, the banding is really bad, completely ruins dark scenes in movies and games, I'd like to exchange it until I get an acceptable screen because I want to keep this monitor for a while. Other than the severe banding it's great.

Thanks for any help, I'm hoping people here have gone through the same thing I am right now.

Justin


----------



## Scotty99

More banding people...

Can you post a screenshot or two of exactly what you cannot live with? I own the 24" model but i have never experienced something in game that i throw my hands up and say that is just terrible. I am willing to bet you are watching low bitrate netflix on your monitor and are confusing banding with low quality dark scenes. Even 4k netflix is a lower bitrate than a 1080p blu ray disc, you do realize that right?


----------



## Dewjustin

I had it side by side with an old TN Asus vg278he and the banding was extremely minimal on that screen compared to the Dell. I'm definitely not picky with screens but if I were you I wouldn't assume you know what everyone else's screen looks like. I will gladly post screenshots later when I'm not laying in bed but if you look around this thread I think you can find some pictures that display the banding quite well.


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dewjustin*
> 
> I had it side by side with an old TN Asus vg278he and the banding was extremely minimal on that screen compared to the Dell. I'm definitely not picky with screens but if I were you I wouldn't assume you know what everyone else's screen looks like. I will gladly post screenshots later when I'm not laying in bed but if you look around this thread I think you can find some pictures that display the banding quite well.


The only "proof" of this terrible banding i see is from people posting that one overwatch load screen for highlights......that looks like that on every montior/tv i own lol. Again i think you are confusing banding with something else here, and i bet whatever pics you post i can reproduce on my old monitor or any of my 4k tv's. Some scenes in games are just prone to banding like that overwatch loadscreen, due to bitrate or whatever else is causing it.


----------



## fallenfuzz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> The only "proof" of this terrible banding i see is from people posting that one overwatch load screen for highlights......that looks like that on every montior/tv i own lol. Again i think you are confusing banding with something else here, and i bet whatever pics you post i can reproduce on my old monitor or any of my 4k tv's. Some scenes in games are just prone to banding like that overwatch loadscreen, due to bitrate or whatever else is causing it.


Test those things






















pic 1:


http://imgur.com/p4YfD

 or http://cdn.akamai.steamstatic.com/steamcommunity/public/images/items/303700/bb25fc8444122fdecc75dad7abc191fe8d37e861.jpg
pic 2:


http://imgur.com/sL0rO

pic 3: http://cdn.overclock.net/8/8d/8d7dc2b8_DeusEx_MankindDividedv1.16build761.017_04_201716_37_20.png


----------



## Enterprise24

I just receive my new monitor. Setting anything above 85Hz cause black screen (entering power save mode). Please help.
GPU = 980 Ti
Try with DP that come with monitor and another DP.


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fallenfuzz*
> 
> Test those things
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pic 1:
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/p4YfD
> 
> or http://cdn.akamai.steamstatic.com/steamcommunity/public/images/items/303700/bb25fc8444122fdecc75dad7abc191fe8d37e861.jpg
> pic 2:
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/sL0rO
> 
> pic 3: http://cdn.overclock.net/8/8d/8d7dc2b8_DeusEx_MankindDividedv1.16build761.017_04_201716_37_20.png


That is all due to bitrate, this is not a flaw with the monitor lol.

I put this one on my 4k local dimming hdr tv, banding is the same there as it is on my monitor.


----------



## Dewjustin

Even if I'm incorrect on it being banding, whatever you think it is, it looks absolutely awful in dark scenes. I've had more TVs and monitors than I can remember and I've never seen anything like it. Everything else about this Dell is great.

Anyway, not to prove a point or anything but I just snapped these pics and yes that's exactly how I see it.





My question to you Scotty, is if this is just a "bitrate issue" why would none of this banding be on any other monitor I own?


----------



## Scotty99

Again, nothing to do with the monitor.

I found a great post that summarizes better than i can on blu ray forum:
Quote:


> This is a normal characteristic of photographic film and the way movies (and photographs) are made.
> 
> In high brightness conditions (daylight, controlled studio lighting, etc) you have great amounts of light so you can use slow (less sensitive to light) film which is sharper and finer grained. For darker conditions, like at night or outside of studio conditions where light is not as easly controlable, you need faster (more sensitive to light) coarser grained film. Why is fast film grainier? Well a simple explanation is that you have bigger grains that have more surface to be exposed by the light, and have more of them. This is also indirectly why the grainier the film, the less sharp the image: finer sized grain (like more closely packed pixels in higher resolution cameras) can give you a more detailed reproduction with better delineation, and be coated in thinner layers on the emulsion, which also preserves photographic sharpness. The penalty is the need for more light, making filming harder. This is also why Large Formats are better than smaller formats. You can use a grainier film, but since the large format negative doesn't have to be enlarged so much, you don't see the grain as much.
> 
> *This happens also in digital, less light = less signal to noise ratio = more noise*. Also compression algorythms, since we see less in the dark, the dark tones might be compressed more than the light ones (darker scene may be compressed more) so maybe it's compressed a little too much, or the black level settings on the display are too high unmasking the compression scheme, which is counting on the darkness of the image to hide it.


----------



## Scotty99

GIve me the video you linked above ill play it on my TV, i keep hearing peoiple say "it only shows up on this monitor". Every single one of these examples of banding that people like to blame on this dell i can reproduce on other displays.


----------



## Dewjustin

I'm not doubting you can reproduce it, I'm asking if you have any idea why I've never seen it on previous screens?

Also, the top picture I took was from a video fallenfuzz just posted above.


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dewjustin*
> 
> I'm not doubting you can reproduce it, I'm asking if you have any idea why I've never seen it on previous screens?
> 
> Also, the top picture I took was from a video fallenfuzz just posted above.


Its more likely that you have seen it and just never noticed it. This dell monitor is so good that people need something to complain about, they went as far as inventing something wrong with it lol.


----------



## Dewjustin

No my friend, I wish that were the case. I will agree that I'm sure I do notice it MORE especially since I've done my research on this monitor even before bought it. But I did put it side by side with my last monitor like I said earlier, which was a cheap asus vg278he (now sold, so sorry I can't take pictures) I hooked them both up and played the same videos simultaneously and the banding on the Dell was substantially worse. It was barely noticeable on the asus.


----------



## Scotty99

Not sure what to say man other than its not a reason to do a replacement. If you have minimal backlight bleed and no dead pixels be happy with your new monitor. I have yet to see someone link a paricular video or scene from a movie that i cant reproduce on other displays, but people in this thread can feel free to do so and ill keep checking.


----------



## fallenfuzz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dewjustin*
> 
> I'm not doubting you can reproduce it, I'm asking if you have any idea why I've never seen it on previous screens?
> 
> Also, the top picture I took was from a video fallenfuzz just posted above.


For me the answer was that my previous monitor wasn't calibrated, thus in that test http://www.lagom.nl/lcd-test/black.php I only saw from 8, 1 to 7 squares were not visible at all.
So the problem for me, probably, is that I got used to it and never tried to calibrate, but from the other hand, for me, it was a good monitor (XL2370 one)


----------



## Mad Pistol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fallenfuzz*
> 
> Test those things
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pic 1:
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/p4YfD
> 
> or http://cdn.akamai.steamstatic.com/steamcommunity/public/images/items/303700/bb25fc8444122fdecc75dad7abc191fe8d37e861.jpg
> pic 2:
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/sL0rO
> 
> pic 3: http://cdn.overclock.net/8/8d/8d7dc2b8_DeusEx_MankindDividedv1.16build761.017_04_201716_37_20.png


All of the videos posted are not a good example. I see banding on ALL of them on my AOC U3477 PQU monitor, a monitor with an AH-IPS display (arguably, the best IPS display type for color accuracy).

Each of those pictures do show color banding on my Dell S2716 and not on my AOC U3477, but I honestly had to really look in order to see it.

Lets be clear: There is no perfect monitor for gaming at the moment.


*Good Price*
*Good Color Accuracy*
*Fast Response*
Choose 2. The Dell S2716 happens to be 1 and 3.


----------



## fallenfuzz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mad Pistol*
> 
> but I honestly had to really look in order to see it.


Thanks!

But look hard on the dell or AOC?
If on dell, please post you settings to try.

I think we need to open a thread or something where ppl share settings with monitor revision and manuf. date.


----------



## Mad Pistol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fallenfuzz*
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> But look hard on the dell or AOC?
> If on dell, please post you settings to try.
> 
> I think we need to open a thread or something where ppl share settings with monitor revision and manuf. date.


I had to look hard on my Dell in order to see the color banding in the pictures.

*Monitor:*
Color: Standard
Brightness: 55
Contrast: 75

*NVCP:*
Brightness: 45
Contrast: 57
Gamma: 1.05
Digital Vibrance: 57

The issue with messing with the gamma/brightness in NVCP is that in order to get rid of some of the banding, you end up crushing some of the blacks together. So on this website you posted: http://www.lagom.nl/lcd-test/black.php for my S2716, boxes 1-9 are black and indistinguishable. On my AOC monitor, 1-4 are black.

My point is that there are trade offs when you attempt to correct the color banding issue, so be careful or you will lose detail in the actual picture.


----------



## fallenfuzz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mad Pistol*
> 
> I had to look hard on my Dell in order to see the color banding in the pictures.
> 
> *Monitor:*
> Color: Standard
> Brightness: 55
> Contrast: 75
> 
> *NVCP:*
> Brightness: 45
> Contrast: 57
> Gamma: 1.05
> Digital Vibrance: 57
> 
> The issue with messing with the gamma/brightness in NVCP is that in order to get rid of some of the banding, you end up crushing some of the blacks together. So on this website you posted: http://www.lagom.nl/lcd-test/black.php for my S2716, boxes 1-9 are black and indistinguishable. On my AOC monitor, 1-4 are black.
> 
> My point is that there are trade offs when you attempt to correct the color banding issue, so be careful or you will lose detail in the actual picture.


*Monitor:*
Color: 100/98/98
Brightness: 26
Contrast: 75

*NVCP:*
Brightness: 45
Contrast: 57
Gamma: 1.05
Digital Vibrance: 50

With that settings only 1-2 boxes are indistinguishable.
Will give it a try.

Does it apply for games?

Does it stay active after reboot or launching and exiting game for you?
Launching SC2 and exiting it would default NVCP settings. Needed to go into NVCP to reapply.

For me last time I tried to change NVCP settings they would reset upon launching games and exiting and also after a reboot it won't save, need to launch NVCP and pull any of the sliders to get it applied again.


----------



## Enterprise24

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Enterprise24*
> 
> I just receive my new monitor. Setting anything above 85Hz cause black screen (entering power save mode). Please help.
> GPU = 980 Ti
> Try with DP that come with monitor and another DP.


Another issue is G-Sync and ULMB cause heavily in game flickering even at 60Hz. Turn it off and game run fine at 85Hz. Still can't go over 85Hz.


----------



## fallenfuzz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fallenfuzz*
> 
> Does it stay active after reboot or launching and exiting game for you?
> Launching SC2 and exiting it would default NVCP settings. Needed to go into NVCP to reapply.


https://forums.geforce.com/default/topic/1021229/colors-displaying-incorrectly-on-3d-accelerated-content-/?offset=2

Is that related?


----------



## fallenfuzz

Backlight Bleed Test - is that considered good?



http://imgur.com/mlgMwuL


Thanks


----------



## Nukemaster

You will have to decide what you can tolerate.

Does it actually look like that to your eye? I see lots of pictures that are over exposed making them look much worse then they do in person.


----------



## Dewjustin

Does anyone know if I can exchange this through Dell if I purchased it at best buy? I know this is the 3rd time I've asked but it always gets pushed to previous pages immediately, lol.

Dell and best buy have been no help. I'd like to do their advanced exchange or whatever where they send me a new monitor before having to ship mine back because I use it quite a bit and don't want to be without a screen for weeks.


----------



## fallenfuzz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nukemaster*
> 
> You will have to decide what you can tolerate.
> 
> Does it actually look like that to your eye? I see lots of pictures that are over exposed making them look much worse then they do in person.


If that is in reply to me, then in fact it looks much better to an eye than on the phone


----------



## Mad Pistol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dewjustin*
> 
> Does anyone know if I can exchange this through Dell if I purchased it at best buy? I know this is the 3rd time I've asked but it always gets pushed to previous pages immediately, lol.
> 
> Dell and best buy have been no help. I'd like to do their advanced exchange or whatever where they send me a new monitor before having to ship mine back because I use it quite a bit and don't want to be without a screen for weeks.


If you're past the return period for Best Buy, the warranty work has to be carried out by Dell.

If the monitor was purchased from an authorized retailer (which Best Buy is), Dell should honor their warranty.


----------



## Enterprise24

Looks like my monitor is defect.

Test with 980 Ti reference and HD 510.
Try 3 different displayport.
First DP that come with monitor will not accept anything over 60Hz.
Second DP is my old DP. 980 Ti 144Hz selectable but met by heavily screen flashing. 85Hz without flashing. HD 510 85Hz max. Anything over 85Hz just roll back.
Third DP is even worse. 980 Ti maxed out at 24Hz. HD 510 is no signal...
Try Win 7 and Win 10 no different.
Try many NV driver since 355.82 to lastest driver 385.12 no luck.
Games must not run at full screen. Full screen running met by heavily screen flashing.
ULMB very noticeable flickering.
First and third DP will not display anything until entering Windows.
Also severe color banding.
HDMI don't have any problem.
Rev. A04.

I will ask the seller for refund and will not look back. So sad about this new monitor.


----------



## Mad Pistol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Enterprise24*
> 
> Looks like my monitor is defect.
> 
> Test with 980 Ti reference and HD 510.
> Try 3 different displayport.
> First DP that come with monitor will not accept anything over 60Hz.
> Second DP is my old DP. 980 Ti 144Hz selectable but met by heavily screen flashing. 85Hz without flashing. HD 510 85Hz max. Anything over 85Hz just roll back.
> Third DP is even worse. 980 Ti maxed out at 24Hz. HD 510 is no signal...
> Try Win 7 and Win 10 no different.
> Try many NV driver since 355.82 to lastest driver 385.12 no luck.
> Games must not run at full screen. Full screen running met by heavily screen flashing.
> ULMB very noticeable flickering.
> First and third DP will not display anything until entering Windows.
> Also severe color banding.
> HDMI don't have any problem.
> Rev. A04.
> 
> I will ask the seller for refund and will not look back. So sad about this new monitor.


Why not see if you can get another one. It sounds like yours is an isolated case.


----------



## Enterprise24

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mad Pistol*
> 
> Why not see if you can get another one. It sounds like yours is an isolated case.


I just receive the fourth DP !! today. And the issue is gone. Now I can enjoying 144Hz fullscreen gaming.
The issue that still remain is color banding but this is normal for A04 ? Maybe I can tolerate this


----------



## Mad Pistol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Enterprise24*
> 
> I just receive the fourth DP !! today. And the issue is gone. Now I can enjoying 144Hz fullscreen gaming.
> The issue that still remain is color banding but this is normal for A04 ? Maybe I can tolerate this


Yea, color banding for a TN panel is normal. There are several groups of settings in this thread that can help you to minimize it, but because of the panel type, you can't completely get rid of it.


----------



## fallenfuzz

Getting my rma probably tomorrow, although I settled with nice color profile already








interesting to see revision and manuf. date and test side my side.

Will update for those who interested.


----------



## chuy409

I have always wanted to own a 144hz monitor and was doing some searching and this came up as the best cheap option. After some investigation, the color banding issue came to the forefront. I thought these people are probably throwing it out of proportions.



I dont get it. This is a photo from my U2515h that is using the tftcentral icc file in their site. This is an IPS panel and Im still get banding as you can see. Its not as severe as the s27 but still getting it. So I dont know if people with the s27 are exaggerating or the banding is truly that bad. And i dont think those pictures with almost orange-like banding makes the monitor justice. Its one of those situations where you literally need to have them side by side to determine if its purchasable for you.


----------



## criznit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chuy409*
> 
> I have always wanted to own a 144hz monitor and was doing some searching and this came up as the best cheap option. After some investigation, the color banding issue came to the forefront. I thought these people are probably throwing it out of proportions.
> 
> 
> 
> I dont get it. This is a photo from my U2515h that is using the tftcentral icc file in their site. This is an IPS panel and Im still get banding as you can see. Its not as severe as the s27 but still getting it. So I dont know if people with the s27 are exaggerating or the banding is truly that bad. And i dont think those pictures with almost orange-like banding makes the monitor justice. Its one of those situations where you literally need to have them side by side to determine if its purchasable for you.


I recently bought this dell monitor during the amazon sell a few weeks back and I can say that the banding can be fixed with some tweaking. I swap out my XL2730z for this and was disappointed at first, but then I did some research and found the best settings that make it look just as good as my old monitor. I might be one of the lucky ones so I can't speak for everyone.


----------



## fallenfuzz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criznit*
> 
> I recently bought this dell monitor during the amazon sell a few weeks back and I can say that the banding can be fixed with some tweaking. I swap out my XL2730z for this and was disappointed at first, but then I did some research and found the best settings that make it look just as good as my old monitor. I might be one of the lucky ones so I can't speak for everyone.


Share the settings plz


----------



## Enterprise24

My setting for A04 to avoid color banding.

1.You must install lastest version of Windows 10 insider preview to prevent full screen game ignore your settings.
2.NVCP = Output Dynamic Range = Limited , Brightness 50 Contrast 50 Gamma 0.6 Digital Vibrance 60 HUE 0.
3.OSD = Standard color , Brightness 40 , Contrast 75.

Color is a bit oversaturate but I will try to tweak further. Color banding is very hard to notice.

But I still dunno how to make this work everytime you sign out or restart PC. I need to adjust some slider and change it back like slide color vibrance to 59 and slide back to 60.


----------



## fallenfuzz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Enterprise24*
> 
> My setting for A04 to avoid color banding.
> 
> 1.You must install lastest version of Windows 10 insider preview to prevent full screen game ignore your settings.
> 2.NVCP = Output Dynamic Range = Limited , Brightness 50 Contrast 50 Gamma 0.6 Digital Vibrance 60 HUE 0.
> 3.OSD = Standard color , Brightness 40 , Contrast 75.
> 
> Color is a bit oversaturate but I will try to tweak further. Color banding is very hard to notice.
> 
> But I still dunno how to make this work everytime you sign out or restart PC. I need to adjust some slider and change it back like slide color vibrance to 59 and slide back to 60.


Output Dynamic Range = Limited - that is not fix, but workaround and you minimize banding in exchange to color representation, yes.


----------



## criznit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fallenfuzz*
> 
> Share the settings plz


I'm using the tftcentral icc and settings in windows 10

NVCP = Dynamic range = Full, Brightness = 50, Contrast = 75, Gamma = 88, Digital Vibrance = 60, Hue: 0

I'm still messing with the control panel settings, but this is doing well for me.


----------



## Enterprise24

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criznit*
> 
> I'm using the tftcentral icc and settings in windows 10
> 
> NVCP = Dynamic range = Full, Brightness = 50, Contrast = 75, Gamma = 88, Digital Vibrance = 60, Hue: 0
> 
> I'm still messing with the control panel settings, but this is doing well for me.


Thanks for sharing. Work well for me.


----------



## ironhide138

so its been 1 month now with the s2417DG, after going through 27s, with various problems...and so far, the 24 is great. could have just been bad luck with the 27s. but if youre getting tired of the RMA lottery, or banding etc...and aren't stuck on the 27" (boo colour shift), give the 24 a try.


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ironhide138*
> 
> so its been 1 month now with the s2417DG, after going through 27s, with various problems...and so far, the 24 is great. could have just been bad luck with the 27s. but if youre getting tired of the RMA lottery, or banding etc...and aren't stuck on the 27" (boo colour shift), give the 24 a try.


You mean S27


----------



## Enterprise24

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Enterprise24*
> 
> Thanks for sharing. Work well for me.


Unfortunately after some more testing color banding is still noticeable. So I use TFTCentral profile with my setting (Limited range , 50 brightness , 50 contrast , 0.6 gamma , 50 vibrance). Before this I use stock profile.

Looks like I cannot use full dynamic range at all as it cause severe color banding.


----------



## fg2chase

I bought 3 of these things and I haven't noticed any issues.


----------



## Enterprise24

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fg2chase*
> 
> I bought 3 of these things and I haven't noticed any issues.


Revision ?


----------



## ironhide138

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> You mean S27


No no, I mean s24. S27 just has too many issues. Colour banding, buzzing psu, colour shift, gamma etc.


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ironhide138*
> 
> No no, I mean s24. S27 just has too many issues. Colour banding, buzzing psu, colour shift, gamma etc.


Right, but you were referring to the S72 as 27s in your earlier post, lol. That was the erroneous part that I was pointing at.


----------



## PurdueBoy

I tried using one of these for a week or so, frame rates were awesome and so smooth but god the colors were just so meh after coming from good IPS display. Did some tweaking and there was some improvement, but still not anywhere near comparable. Recently went to the Acer in my sig and the difference is night and day.


----------



## ironhide138

So are the price points


----------



## Scotty99

Dayyyum that thing is 1100 dollars lol. Id imagine it looks better, but still will not do motion as good as these dells.


----------



## criznit

With the banding, is it noticeable in game or during normal usage? I noticed when an app starts, my color settings change and it makes the colors looked washed. If I alt + tab and reload my settings, everything is fine
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PurdueBoy*
> 
> I tried using one of these for a week or so, frame rates were awesome and so smooth but god the colors were just so meh after coming from good IPS display. Did some tweaking and there was some improvement, but still not anywhere near comparable. Recently went to the Acer in my sig and the difference is night and day.


I was extremely tempted on returning this monitor and getting the viewsonic 27" ips g sync monitor due to the colors, but I decided to stick to my original plan which is to use this monitor until the IPS + 4k + HDR (real or close) sub $3k monitors drop. I just can't see myself spending $3k on a desktop monitor when a TV would be a much better investment.


----------



## spookyzx

My calibration for S2716dg Rev A04, after months.

use the TFT Central ICC Profile S2716dg. in Windows color management
And check to default, after that check to "use calibration for windows"

After that, config NVCP Panel
Bright: 50%
Contrast: 25%
Gamma 0.48
Digital Vibrance 0.56
dynamic range control: LIMITED.

monitor:
Bright 50%, contrast 75%.
response time NORMAL
deep sleep: DISABLE
Color: CUSTOM (R97, G99, B96) or STANDARD (I PREFER STANDARD).

Softwares to keep configuration after reboot or after change to fullscreen:

0- Install CPKeeper(Keep Gamma, after back fullscreen game)
1- Configure CPKeeper, save atual Profile clicking in *, after that click to find you profile saved and check to Lock, and autostart with windows and load
2- Install AUTOHOTKEY.
3- Extract folder (NVIDIA) in Autohotkey folder
4- Put the shortcut of script "start.ahk" in shell:startup cmd. (They change vibration to 56 after reboot to fix dynamic range control)
5- Install AUTOHOTKEY VIBRANCER (This program configure Vibration Color of Game, and after return fullscreen game).
6- Configure VIBRANCER to standard Vibrance to 56. (To do this, click in Options with right mouse button in taskbar icon)
7- Put the shortcut autohotkey vibrancer application in shell:startup with name "Vibrancer Start" (Not use Auto start of the program, because its bugged)

After all settings, reboot the computer, and check you banding and color calibration.

To gamers, use DXTory to limit FPS in 142, its the best program to do that.
Less input lag and no stuttering.

Active Gsync/Vsync in Nvidia Panel
Disable Vsync in Games
Limit 144 fps Games if possible
Play all games in WINDOWED MODE OR BORDELESS MODE.

The calibration of readme.txt its not updated. Use the calibration of this topic.
https://mega.nz/#!OI4AwKSQ!nV20NvpOEZAWEYvOd9gS7yvZLPZwPti7Uu13dL8lHZ4
pass: 123qwe

Sorry for english.

Conclusion: I think this problem cannot be the hardware, but a VERY bad calibration of Dell.
They should release a firmware to fix this, But I think, they will not do it.
Looks the Gamma/Contrast of monitor are saturated.

It's a pity a problem can be solved with calibration and firmware upgrade, and YEARS past and Dell simply did nothing about it.
In the past companies were more concerned about the consumer, nowadays, they just want to sell more and more, and are not worried about the support of what has already been sold.


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spookyzx*
> 
> My calibration for S2716dg Rev A04, after months.
> 
> use the TFT Central ICC Profile S2716dg. in Windows color management
> And check to default, after that check to "use calibration for windows"
> 
> After that, config NVCP Panel
> Bright: 50%
> Contrast: 25%
> Gamma 0.48
> Digital Vibrance 0.56
> dynamic range control: LIMITED.
> 
> monitor:
> Bright 50%, contrast 75%.
> response time NORMAL
> deep sleep: DISABLE
> Color: CUSTOM (R97, G99, B96) or STANDARD (I PREFER STANDARD).
> 
> Softwares to keep configuration after reboot or after change to fullscreen:
> 
> 0- Install CPKeeper(Keep Gamma, after back fullscreen game)
> 1- Configure CPKeeper, save atual Profile clicking in *, after that click to find you profile saved and check to Lock, and autostart with windows and load
> 2- Install AUTOHOTKEY.
> 3- Extract folder (NVIDIA) in Autohotkey folder
> 4- Put the shortcut of script "start.ahk" in shell:startup cmd. (They change vibration to 56 after reboot to fix dynamic range control)
> 5- Install AUTOHOTKEY VIBRANCER (This program configure Vibration Color of Game, and after return fullscreen game).
> 6- Configure VIBRANCER to standard Vibrance to 56. (To do this, click in Options with right mouse button in taskbar icon)
> 7- Put the shortcut autohotkey vibrancer application in shell:startup with name "Vibrancer Start" (Not use Auto start of the program, because its bugged)
> 
> After all settings, reboot the computer, and check you banding and color calibration.
> 
> To gamers, use DXTory to limit FPS in 142, its the best program to do that.
> Less input lag and no stuttering.
> 
> Active Gsync/Vsync in Nvidia Panel
> Disable Vsync in Games
> Limit 144 fps Games if possible
> Play all games in WINDOWED MODE OR BORDELESS MODE.
> 
> The calibration of readme.txt its not updated. Use the calibration of this topic.
> https://mega.nz/#!OI4AwKSQ!nV20NvpOEZAWEYvOd9gS7yvZLPZwPti7Uu13dL8lHZ4
> pass: 123qwe
> 
> Sorry for english.
> 
> Conclusion: I think this problem cannot be the hardware, but a VERY bad calibration of Dell.
> They should release a firmware to fix this, But I think, they will not do it.
> Looks the Gamma/Contrast of monitor are saturated.
> 
> It's a pity a problem can be solved with calibration and firmware upgrade, and YEARS past and Dell simply did nothing about it.
> In the past companies were more concerned about the consumer, nowadays, they just want to sell more and more, and are not worried about the support of what has already been sold.


But you're putting Dynamic Range Control to limited and that is not good calibration. You're skimping the monitor's capability in order to remove banding.


----------



## spookyzx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> But you're putting Dynamic Range Control to limited and that is not good calibration. You're skimping the monitor's capability in order to remove banding.


I fully agree with what you said.

The question is, live with the banding? In MY opinion, the banding damages and VERY the quality of the monitor.

Better to lose colors almost not noticeable to the eye, or live with a lot of banding on gradient images?

Updating the POST above, the only way I managed to keep Dynamic range limited, was to create an alternative resolution for the monitor, example 2560x1440 144.6hz.

Going back to your question, I am thinking what i do.
I was able to solve my problems making various configurations and using software.

My monitor has a 4 year warranty, it's only 6 months I bought it. In my country, it costs about 870 dollars. That equals 3 months of salary minimum in Brazil.

If i opening a support ticket at Dell, can I return it to the monitor and get another one with less banding?


----------



## spookyzx

And, with my settings.

contrast 0.22
gamma 0.48

and anothers things.

I able to see all blacks, and with very very minimum of branding:
http://www.lagom.nl/lcd-test/black.php


----------



## Enterprise24

Can a monitor calibration tool like Spyder completely remove banding ?


----------



## RAZR96

People don't seem to get this color banding issue. I'll try to explain it as I see it. There are two type of banding in question. The color banding in compressed content that is visible on all displays and the monitor's own banding . As far as i can tell the S2716DG and S2417DG don't have an abnormal amount of the latter. But with compressed content they show the banding much more easily than other displays, for whatever reason(s). It must be partly due to a low gamma by default, because the Acer XB241YU uses the same panel as the S2417DG and has gamma control in the OSD that when raised mitigates the issue a decent amount. Much more than can be done with ICC profiles, and without lowering the contrast to 100:1 like setting dynamic range to limited does. But it's also not just the gamma because the banding is not at normal levels after adjusting the gamma on the XB241YU. This is such a strange issue , because the monitors don't seem to be introducing more banding, just showing the existing banding with much brighter and wrong colours. I've checked with another VA panel and AMOLED phone, the banding from these examples is still visible, but darker. They are simply the right colours (or at least closer to them) and so you don't notice it normally.


----------



## elderblaze

Recently bought this screen. Im in a unique situation that I have both a high end Freesync TN and the Dell sitting side by side, I also have a Radeon 290, and a GTX 1070 in the same box.

What i've found was the XL2730Z (BENQ) was alot better overall then the Dell S2716DG.

This was rather curious to me as they use the exact same panel. This lead to investigation, here's what I found.

The BenQ has pretty good Gamma control in hardware, so much much less adjustment was needed, this caused it to have significantly better banding, better contrast, and shadow detail. But this is not the whole story.

Troubleshooting and attempting to fix my banding issue, though hours of setting's adjustment, and calibration, lead me to test the screen on my Radeon 290. The result was MUCH better then on the 1070. Yeah, there's still some TN dithering and banding here and there, but it's not even close in severity. Not only that, there was a much finer adjusment level on gamma. With nvidia adjustments, you get this odd situations where .80 is crushing black and then click .81 and now it's too bright. None of that crap on the AMD card, adjustments were much finer.

Video was pretty bad on the Nvidia/Dell combo, almost unwatchable. Vastly improved on the AMD/Dell combo.
My Dell is an A04, has no BLB issues, was made in march 2017, and no dead pixels. I believe it is working as intended.
Latest drivers were used with Nvidia, and AMD.

I believe Nvidia uses an inferior form of Gamma LUT called 8 bit, and AMD has been using 10 Bit LUT for years. This particular issues highlights the weakness of TN technology, and is pretty absurd on Nvidia's part to not support a 10 bit LUT, when they are pushing High end, expensive, TN based Gsync screens, that look significantly better on the competition. There's a problem.

I purchased the Dell because I was not impressed with Vega, and intended on switching from Freesync/AMD to Nvidia/Gsync. This experience has tainted the whole NV/Gsync thing.

I've been using the XL27030Z since it was released.. somewhere in 2015, i've really really enjoyed it, it has great features, lots of adjustability, a great freesync range (35-144), LFC, Storbing mode similiar to ULMB, hardware gamma control, a great OSD and interface controller (wheel/puck).

I was ready to sell it, and give up all those features' if only the Dell could at least be it's equal on the Nvidia side. The whole experience came up rather short though, mostly do to Nvidia's poor dithering. I will likely be returning the monitor, as i've only had it ~6 days, bought from bestbuy. That's why I like to buy screen's local if you can.

The BenQ looks better on Nvidia then the Dell as well, but they both look better on AMD. Mainly the reason the benq looks better is it needs significantly less gamma adjustment, you could probably get away with not adjusting gamma at all. This means less of Nvidia's **** dithering is going on. With no way to adjust Dell's gamma in hardware, this leave's a rather large gap between the two.

This video here, is almost unwatchably bad on the Nvidia/Dell





Switch to Dell/AMD and calibrate gamma, boom all those odd square's and weird **** going on in the blacks instantly disappear, they turn into a smooth, dithered gradient, that is obviously dithering, but not eye-catchingly distracting. Way, way better. Those who have this screen you could try your internal video card and see, not sure how intel does dithering though. Or try AMD, but frankly it's a GSYNC screen so, yeah that's not practical.

TLDR: Nvidia + TN = sad face. AMD + TN = Happy face. 8 Bit LUT sucks.

Edit: above poster, what you are experiencing is Nvidia's inferior 8 Bit gamma LUT, mucking up the displays that require greater software gamma control, and you see alot less of this issue if your panel can be adjusted in hardware.


----------



## Scotty99

I just find it odd, never once has banding been an issue for me. I also dont believe the colors on your benq are as good as this dell, not to mention the resolution difference. But hey i guess if banding bothers you that much its return time.


----------



## elderblaze

They both use the same AU Optronics 8 Bit TN screen. The XL2730Z just has much better electronics/adjustments. I don't know what resolution difference your talking about. As they are both 1440p, 144 Hz, 8 bit TN's.

I have a unique perspective on this issue, as i've moved from one 1440p, 144 Hz, TN, with the same Panel, to another one. These are my findings. Furthermore, I wanted to like the Dell, I wanted to move to Nvidia/Gsync. I got no dog in the fight. I now have to return the product, which is a pain in the ass. I'd rather not.

Basically, if you want to use a TN Screen with Nvidia GPU, you seriously need to get one that has hardware Gamma control (alternatively, it could be 2.2 Gamma out of the box) so you can not use Nvidia's 8 Bit LUT. Unfortunately the dell screen has no hardware gamma control.

That said, Nvidia could theoretically fix this issue with a driver update. But it's been years and they have not yet so, does not bode well. If they fixed their LUT to 10 bit, it would be a whole lot more competitive with the XL2730Z, but would still not be it's equal.

One only needs to read the tft central review's, you'll notice the post calibration of this monitor has a better black point and contrast ratio then the dell screen. I don't know why you think you know that it has worse color then the dell.


----------



## Scotty99

hah b+h had it listed as 1080p, thats odd. Ya i dunno ive heard differing opinions on each, some say dell had its perks as well. I really like the minimalistic design of the dell, i wouldnt trade if i had the opportunity.


----------



## elderblaze

The strenghts of the Dell over the Benq as the AG coat is much better on the dell, mine does not have pixel inversion. The BenQ has minor pixel inversion issues, and a worse AG coat, the minimal design of the dell is great, until there's something missing that you need. (like gamma control!) I grew quite fond of the built in headphone hanger bracket on the BenQ









And obviously, you need the one that supports your GPU vendor. The Benq is a freesync display. I just found it incredibility annoying that the Gsync Dell looks far better on an AMD GPU, with regard to banding.


----------



## Scotty99

Whats funny is i am a very picky person in regards to screens as well, and not once has banding in games bothered me. Sure some load screens exhibit it, or low quality streams/videos, but during actual usage ive never came across a scene where it bothered me. Is the 27" worse in this regard compared to the 24"?


----------



## Enterprise24

After a bit more research looks like elder blaze tell the truth.


__
https://www.reddit.com/r/60wcov/im_getting_some_fairly_noticeable_color_banding/%5B/URL


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Enterprise24*
> 
> After a bit more research looks like elder blaze tell the truth.
> 
> 
> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/60wcov/im_getting_some_fairly_noticeable_color_banding/%5B/URL


So it's NVIDIA's fault after all! My s2716dg is on the way and I'm using a 1080ti too. Bummer!


----------



## Enterprise24

In my case I am not entirely sure. My previous monitor was Crossover 2763AMG 1440p 60Hz true 8 bit AH-IPS panel and there is no banding at all on both Nvidia (740 780 Ti 970 980 Ti) and AMD (7870 7870XT 240 280X 290 290X 390X).

I am currently using S2716DG with 980 Ti (that work fine with Crossover !!) and have severe banding issue. I don't have AMD card right now so I can't test.


----------



## RAZR96

Yeah apparently AMD supports 10 bit precision via dithering making the issue all but go away on an AMD card. But why do these panels have so much banding compared to others? It's clearly both AU Optronics and Nvidia's fault; AUO for this awful issue in the first place, and Nvidia for not supporting 10 bit dithering. Guess I'm just going to have to return this monitor and try the IPS lottery, since it doesn't look like Nvidia are going to help us out anytime soon.


----------



## elderblaze

It's not au optronics, it's the combination of no hardware gamma control and nvidia's 8 bit LUT. If this monitor was 2.2 gamma out of the box it would not require software adjustment and would be immune to the 8 bit LUT.

The benq xl2730z that I tested uses the same panel but can get close to optimal gamma via hardware adjustment


----------



## RAZR96

I don't understand, why then do my other monitors not show the same issue? I have a TN and a VA panel, both simply do not show the banding anywhere near as much as my S2417DG. And their gamma are also too low by default and don't have hardware gamma control.


----------



## elderblaze

Well, va panel is different and not directly comparable, and I'd suspect your other TN is not as badly calibrated out of the box. If the dell is borderline bad, nvidia's driver pushes it over the edge. The benq I have shows less banding but it's gamma is near 2.2 out of the box.

Also looks like nvidia driver does 10 bit in full screen DX games, so you won't notice it in many games


----------



## Hunter7301

So is the A04 Revision the Perfect revision? Does it have the lighter coating that leads to better colors like the A03? And on top,of that it fixes ghosting a little bit? I just wamt to know wether I should try to find the A03 or the A04! Help!


----------



## Enterprise24

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hunter7301*
> 
> So is the A04 Revision the Perfect revision? Does it have the lighter coating that leads to better colors like the A03? And on top,of that it fixes ghosting a little bit? I just wamt to know wether I should try to find the A03 or the A04! Help!


Mine is A04.

Ghosting is visible on some site like this https://www.overclockzone.com/forums/forumdisplay.php/34-Graphics-Card

Some don't visible like here.

But never notice it in games. So this is fine for me.

Try to find A05 if possible.


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Enterprise24*
> 
> Mine is A04.
> 
> Ghosting is visible on some site like this https://www.overclockzone.com/forums/forumdisplay.php/34-Graphics-Card
> 
> Some don't visible like here.
> 
> But never notice it in games. So this is fine for me.
> 
> Try to find A05 if possible.


There is no A05 as confirmed by Dell and talked about here a few weeks ago.


----------



## Hunter7301

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Enterprise24*
> 
> Mine is A04.
> 
> Ghosting is visible on some site like this https://www.overclockzone.com/forums/forumdisplay.php/34-Graphics-Card
> 
> Some don't visible like here.
> 
> But never notice it in games. So this is fine for me.
> 
> Try to find A05 if possible.


Is the A05 revision readily available? Whats the best place to get ahold of one? If its not readily available should I just hold off on buying one for now and wait till they make more?


----------



## Enterprise24

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hunter7301*
> 
> Is the A05 revision readily available? Whats the best place to get ahold of one? If its not readily available should I just hold off on buying one for now and wait till they make more?


I see someone in this thread talking about it a few weeks ago.


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Enterprise24*
> 
> I see someone in this thread talking about it a few weeks ago.


Yes and I was the one talking about it







Which is why I said there is no A05 revision available. The A05 that's out is for the S2716DGR that's practically the same as the DG but that revision has been released at the same year as when the A04 for the DG was released. So there's that.


----------



## Enterprise24

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> Yes and I was the one talking about it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which is why I said there is no A05 revision available. The A05 that's out is for the S2716DGR that's practically the same as the DG but that revision has been released at the same year as when the A04 for the DG was released. So there's that.


ok thanks for clarifying.


----------



## shadewalker4

So I just bought this monitor, playing with ICC settings and NVC the banding is alright, nothing too terrible except in netflix, however I'm wondering if maybe I should return it and buy something like the Asus MG279Q just for the IPS 144hz. I want to love this monitor so much but the banding is definitely a tough spot, everything else on it is lovely however.


----------



## Scotty99

Ya if you watch movies on a PC monitor this wouldn't be my first choice, banding aside the contrast ratio is pretty terrible. As a gaming monitor tho, it currently does not get any better.


----------



## Wetworks

I too got this monitor a few days ago. I had some banding issues the first few hours but with adjustments it's literally disappeared. I use the .icc profile and monitor settings from the TFT Central review.

However, I find it's crucial to use the Nvidia Control Panel to adjust the brightness, gamma, and contrast to your liking. I have to run my games in windows borderless mode to get NVCP to stick (currently a bug in Win 10 that won't be fixed till fall)

I'm still adjusting the settings, but with NVCP around

Brightness: 50
Contrast: 90
Gamma: 90
Digital Vibrance: 65

I get amazing colors and no banding in all the games I've tested so far. Two of which include Diablo 3 and Deus Ex Mankind Divided which show banding problems very well.

I watched part of "Fantastic Beasts and Where to Find Them" on HBO Go and no banding problems (All tn panels will show some slight banding)

During non gaming I keep my NVCP settings lower because I find the settings I used above too bright for normal desktop use.


----------



## RAZR96

You just destroyed your contrast level to remove the banding. Check this test with those settings: http://www.lagom.nl/lcd-test/contrast.php


----------



## Toodlepip

My S2716DG arrived just the other day and sadly, after initially falling in love with the design and size of the thing (I upgraded from a 24" AOC G2460PG), I was struck by the terrible colour banding while watching the latest Overwatch short on YouTube. Cue many subsequent hours of research (which led me here!), poring over this thread and others trying to find out if I could fix it with calibration. Sadly, as this doesn't appear to be the case, it looks like I'll have to send this one back, as the banding is far too distracting.



Strangely, it seems like pretty much every screen in this size/resolution range has some issue or other. Has anyone that has returned their S2716DG due to the colour banding manage to find a good alternative? I've already sold my old AOC screen, so I'm still searching for an alternative!


----------



## elderblaze

I did end up returning mine to best buy, kept it for ~7 Days, I could just not live with the amount of banding it had. Like I said before, Nvidia is partly to blame with their poor 8 bit Gamma LUT. The monitor itself also has a bit more then typical banding, even when used with AMD, though the situation is much better. The combination of Nvidia's 8 bit LUT and the monitor's slightly sub-par performance really amplified the entire situation.

I did learn not to use Software ICC or NVCP calibration AT ALL, for any monitor if you can avoid it, when using an nvidia GPU. Im now back on my BenQ XL2730Z, but I no longer use NVCP or windows ICC profiles to calibrate it, instead opting for the best hardware calibration I can attain. AMD graphics card's don't have this limitation, with their superior 10 Bit Gamma LUT. But I won't be using any kind of software color correction on Nvidia GPU's.

Furthermore, realize that many DX games use 10Bit LUT with Nvidia's GPU's so you won't see, or are less likely to see banding in GAMING, this might give you a false sense that you you can "adjust" away the banding in windows, and movies. You'd be wrong though, as the Nvidia card switches back to an 8 bit mode for anything but full screen exclusive DX11.

Really though, the two monitor's are quite far apart, the BenQ is significantly better in most regards. Though it's Freesync, and not available in a gsync option. The controls on the BenQ are good enough to dial in a pretty respectable result without any need for software adjustments. This is were the Dell really falls short.


----------



## Scotty99

I suggest you not buy a gaming monitor if your number one use case is watching youtube videos.


----------



## Toodlepip

Yeah I noticed the switch when fullscreen gaming. It's a real pain.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> I suggest you not buy a gaming monitor if your number one use case is watching youtube videos.


That's not my number one use case, simply the first instance in which I noticed the problem. Prior to this I hadn't played any games with dark sections.


----------



## Scotty99

99.9999999% of this banding people notice is low bandwidth content. I put the mei short on my HDR 4k tv and as expected the banding is there.

Go ahead and take a chance on a IPS 144hz display and you will likely get something with terrible backlight bleed or flashlighting/ips glow. This banding "problem" is the lesser evil, once you browse other monitor owner clubs you realize this pretty quickly.


----------



## elderblaze

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Toodlepip*
> 
> My S2716DG arrived just the other day and sadly, after initially falling in love with the design and size of the thing (I upgraded from a 24" AOC G2460PG), I was struck by the terrible colour banding while watching the latest Overwatch short on YouTube. Cue many subsequent hours of research (which led me here!), poring over this thread and others trying to find out if I could fix it with calibration. Sadly, as this doesn't appear to be the case, it looks like I'll have to send this one back, as the banding is far too distracting.
> 
> 
> 
> Strangely, it seems like pretty much every screen in this size/resolution range has some issue or other. Has anyone that has returned their S2716DG due to the colour banding manage to find a good alternative? I've already sold my old AOC screen, so I'm still searching for an alternative!


I don't think there are any good alternative's on the GSYNC/Nvidia side. The Asus model may fair better. The big problems I have are these:

Nvidia + TN = Poor Software Adjustment, you need a screen to be calibrated out of the box, or have the needed hardware controls to fix without software.
Nvidia + IPS = I hate IPS screens for their "IPS Glow" as a gamer that loves dark games, I absolutely cannot stand IPS GLOW. This immediately cancels out any IPS screen for me. Also, poor quality control of most screens, 1200$ screens with horrible Back light bleed, IPS Glow, and other issues.

AMD + TN = Good software color calibration, better hardware options available, such as the BenQ Zowie series. A big negative is AMD GPU's though, Vega is a disappointment.
AMD + IPS = Same issues as Nvidia. IPS screens suck for gaming, they can't meet real world GTG times, and they have poor IPS Glow, combined with quality control problems.

This leads me to conclude:

Nvidia + TN: If you can't find one with good calibration out of the box, or lots of hardware control, including gamma, pass.
AMD + TN: Good to go.

IPS Screens from both vendor's HARD PASS.

The entire monitor market really sucks. OLED PLEASE SAVE US.


----------



## Wetworks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RAZR96*
> 
> You just destroyed your contrast level to remove the banding. Check this test with those settings: http://www.lagom.nl/lcd-test/contrast.php


Using those settings the contrast looks fine except the last 3 bars on the high end all blend together. That's why I only use those settings during gaming. I find games benefit greatly from higher contrast as the visuals look more lush and color accuracy is not important in cartoon environments and fantasy worlds. If you want or need a color accurate monitor then TN is not the way to go. I prefer my games to pop visually and these settings are perfect for me. And again, absolutely no banding on my end.


----------



## elderblaze

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> 99.9999999% of this banding people notice is low bandwidth content. I put the mei short on my HDR 4k tv and as expected the banding is there.
> 
> Go ahead and take a chance on a IPS 144hz display and you will likely get something with terrible backlight bleed or flashlighting/ips glow. This banding "problem" is the lesser evil, once you browse other monitor owner clubs you realize this pretty quickly.


This is largely, true, however in this particular case, for whatever reason the Dell monitor is highlighting and really making these compression artifact's extremely obvious an annoying. Watch the video on an Ipad or even your phone, or a Plasma TV and these problems are gone.

This video looks horrible on the Nvidia + Dell combo





It looks way better on AMD, and better still on the BenQ, even with Nvidia. There's something going on, specifically with that monitor that casues excessive banding, that's also amplified by the drivers.


----------



## Toodlepip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elderblaze*
> 
> The entire monitor market really sucks. OLED PLEASE SAVE US.


Aye, I'm starting to get that impression! Sad times.


----------



## Scotty99

OLED isnt going to fix this "problem" you guys are so concerned about. In fact, low quality content looks WORSE on OLED because of the infinite contrast ratio makes it appear worse.


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elderblaze*
> 
> This is largely, true, however in this particular case, for whatever reason the Dell monitor is highlighting and really making these compression artifact's extremely obvious an annoying. Watch the video on an Ipad or even your phone, or a Plasma TV and these problems are gone.
> 
> This video looks horrible on the Nvidia + Dell combo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It looks way better on AMD, and better still on the BenQ, even with Nvidia. There's something going on, specifically with that monitor that casues excessive banding, that's also amplified by the drivers.


That is a STREAM, its not a high quality video source.

Watch physical media if you are so concerned with this.


----------



## elderblaze

It is a youtube video, that said, it's 4k, and it looks fine on all my other screens. That said, it also looks acceptable, though not great, significantly better, on the same Dell monitor with an AMD GPU.


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elderblaze*
> 
> It is a youtube video, that said, it's 4k, and it looks fine on all my other screens.


Its not high quality video, even the best 4k streams on netflix are lower quality than a 1080p blu ray.


----------



## elderblaze

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wetworks*
> 
> Using those settings the contrast looks fine except the last 3 bars on the high end all blend together. That's why I only use those settings during gaming. I find games benefit greatly from higher contrast as the visuals look more lush and color accuracy is not important in cartoon environments and fantasy worlds. If you want or need a color accurate monitor then TN is not the way to go. I prefer my games to pop visually and these settings are perfect for me. And again, absolutely no banding on my end.


So let me get this straight?

You manually configure those settings everytime you enter a game and then manually put them to something else when your done gaming? This monitor does not support any kind of "Quick settings" my BenQ for example allows me to save all monitor settings to a profile and quickly switch back and forth, up to 3 profiles.

man I just wouldn't have time to do that, sounds really frustrating.


----------



## elderblaze

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> Its not high quality video, even the best 4k streams on netflix are lower quality than a 1080p blu ray.


Because most people, today consume PC video content with Blu-Ray disk. Sounds accurate. Nobody watches netflix, or youtube. Don't care that the stream is not perfect quality. What I care about is, does the stream look good on Monitor X, and look like schitt on monitor Y

To those of you with this monitor, if you watch this video





Pay close attention to their clothes, and the black's, you see all that weird schiit? yeah, that's not supposed to be there, you don't see it on most screens that are calibrated properly.


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elderblaze*
> 
> Because most people, today consume PC video content with Blu-Ray disk. Sounds accurate. Nobody watches netflix, or youtube.


If netflix or youtube are something you do on your PC more than game, you bought the wrong product for your use case. Secondly you are missing the point, most of the complaints people have on here is due to low quality video content. If you actually think that video you linked a page back is high quality because youtube labeled it 4k, then i can understand how you are confused here.


----------



## elderblaze

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> If netflix or youtube are something you do on your PC more than game, you bought the wrong product for your use case. Secondly you are missing the point, most of the complaints people have on here is due to low quality video content. If you actually think that video you linked a page back is high quality because youtube labeled it 4k, then i can understand how you are confused here.


I don't think that's a particularly high quality video source. There are in fact other dark video's on youtube, that ARE high quality, like the Go Pro one, that does not exhibit these banding and artifacts.

What I care about is this: That low quality, typical video looks great on every other screen in my house, and my old monitor. And it looks horrible on the dell.

To Reiterate, I've been using the BenQ XL2730Z for 2 years, with AMD, I recently switched to Nvidia, and bought the Dell for GSYNC, expecting it to match the BenQ in most regards. It fell way short, largely because of Nvidia's Drivers, but the monitor is also partly to blame. (for it's poor out of the box calibration, and no way to fix it with hardware OSD settings)


----------



## Wetworks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elderblaze*
> 
> So let me get this straight?
> 
> You manually configure those settings everytime you enter a game and then manually put them to something else when your done gaming? This monitor does not support any kind of "Quick settings" my BenQ for example allows me to save all monitor settings to a profile and quickly switch back and forth, up to 3 profiles.
> 
> man I just wouldn't have time to do that, sounds really frustrating.


Yes, the past couple days have been a huge hassle figuring this monitor out. Having to run all my games at windowed borderless , tinkering with settings to get things to look right, adjusting the NVCP manually entering/exiting each game. I do it because I'm an old school PC gamer and I'm use to tinkering with my games to get it to run just right, but I recognize that a lot of people don't want to deal with the hassle.


----------



## Toodlepip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> If netflix or youtube are something you do on your PC more than game, you bought the wrong product for your use case. Secondly you are missing the point, most of the complaints people have on here is due to low quality video content. If you actually think that video you linked a page back is high quality because youtube labeled it 4k, then i can understand how you are confused here.


I appreciate you yourself don't see a problem with the banding, however a large number of people in this thread have highlighted the banding as being a major issue when playing games. I don't believe anyone here is primarily using this monitor for watching YouTube.

End of the day, this is the first screen I have ever used that has made me instantly think 'why do all these shadows look like they're rendering on a Super Nintendo?'. Something is definitely up with this screen, and we can talk in circles all day about the quality of the video source but there isn't any getting around this.

Yes, banding exists in pretty much everything. That isn't up for debate. The problem is this screen seems to make it much more noticeable than any other screen I have used.


----------



## Scotty99

I dont know what people are doing on this monitor TBH, but the vast majority of the complaints ive seen in here can be attributed to low quality video sources on youtube or netflix.


----------



## elderblaze

Those aforementioned test images also look pretty horrible on the screen. They look much better on other screens or with AMD. it's not just video content. And while many games are immune to the problems of this monitor, because Nvidia uses a 10 Bit Mode for fullscreen DX11 games, you do still see it pop up in gaming from time to time, especially 2D or Isometric type games (Starcraft, Diablo), and on loading screens.

I did test the monitor quite abit in gaming, Doom, Starcraft, Diablo, Far cry primal. Performance was quite good, and banding was negligible.


----------



## Scotty99

People just need something to complain about tbh, thats all that is happening in here lol. If you bought another monitor you would be posting a complaint in that owners thread, you know it and i know it.


----------



## elderblaze

To the contrary ~ I've been using the BenQ XL2730Z for 2 years, it's AG coat is a little heavy. That's my complaint. That's about it. It has none of these eye-catchingly bad banding issues. It's OSD is amazing, and it has a plethora of hardware controls for adjustment.

It's also a 144 Hz Tn, gaming focused product. I don't think people expecting their non-gaming content to not look like garbage is asking too much.


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elderblaze*
> 
> To the contrary ~ I've been using the BenQ XL2730Z for 2 years, it's AG coat is a little heavy. That's my complaint. That's about it. It has none of these eye-catchingly bad banding issues. It's OSD is amazing, and it has a plethora of hardware controls for adjustment.
> 
> It's also a 144 Hz Tn, gaming focused product. I don't think people expecting their non-gaming content to not look like garbage is asking too much.


And thats exactly my point, no monitor is perfect. Your monitor has a bad coating......coating being one of THE most important aspects of a monitor. The dell has the best anti reflective coating ive ever seen, text is as crisp as it gets barring a glossy monitor.

Listen my whole deal here is this, i did an incredible amount of research (over the span of a year) before i made my purchase. No monitor is perfect clearly, what you need to do from there is weigh all the factors and this dell has the least negatives at the best price. This banding "issue" (again issue in quotes because most people arent aware that the content itself is causing this) does NOT warrant a non buy purchase suggestion.

These dells are simply the best it gets CURRENTLY no matter the price point, this i feel confident in saying not because i own it, because of the negatives ive seen in other owners threads. Uniformity is a bigger problem to most people than banding, look at amazon they actually started to have to put a disclaimer about IPS glow because of how many people were returning them. The negatives of these dell monitors are truly the lesser evil.


----------



## elderblaze

I do agree that 1440p 144hz TN panel's are the sweet spot for current gaming monitor's. It's unfortunate that Nvidia has chosen to implement 8 bit Gamma LUT for nothing more then product differentiation as their pro series cards like Quadro, indeed support 10 bit LUT's. I'd have kept the monitor if it was not for nvidia's drivers.

Rather this is the best Gsync 1440p TN im not so sure, I think a ROG Swift that's got good quality control probably better's it, those are known to have 2.2 Gamma out of the box.

I found the banding and color issues quite jarring moving from the XL2730Z to the Dell, especially considering they use the exact same panel.

So much so that im just not using Gsync now, which I really liked. Im back to the XL2730Z 144 HZ + Blur Reduction. It's quite good, but not as good as GSYNC.

I'll likely purchase Vega56 once aftermarket boards are available and sell my 1070 or strictly mine with it. Solely because I can't find a GSYNC monitor, at any price, that I like.

With regards to the AG coat, the dell's definitely better, no contest. For me though, it's not a deal breaker. Not like the rest of the problems. I can ignore it rather easily. It's more important for some people. This may be because my office is in a light controlled environment.


----------



## Scotty99

So you gave up gsync because you found *normal* banding caused by too low bitrate on youtube videos, you just admitted you watch low quality youtube videos more than you game, otherwise you would not have made that trade off.


----------



## elderblaze

The banding is only normal if you use the broken by design Dell S2716DG. If that's your definition of "normal" you are correct. But no, I don't watch youtube video's more then I game, it was just a flaw I could not get my head around, and one I knew I'd regret if I stuck with it.


----------



## Scotty99

Every video you linked as "proof" of this terrible banding i can produce on any display in my house. Not just your examples, from anyone who has linked a video in this thread.


----------



## elderblaze

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> Every video you linked as "proof" of this terrible banding i can produce on any display in my house. Not just your examples, from anyone who has linked a video in this thread.


That is true, if you increase the gamma or contrast or brightness on said display's to unusable, ridiculous levels that you'd never use. The problem is this monitor exhibits these problems when it's properly calibrated and fully adjusted. And the problems are not correctable.


----------



## Scotty99

The point you are again missing, is that the content is the problem. I dont contend that its possible the dell has slightly worse banding, but you cant polish a turd...

Link me a scene from a game, not a low bandwidth youtube video that you found so "jarring", enough to the point where you could suggest someone not buy this monitor.


----------



## elderblaze

As previously stated, gaming will not be affected by this issue to near the degree. As Nvidia's driver use a 10 bit LUT for full screen DX applications. Tha'ts not the issue here. I will say it one more time and im done, as I think i've made my point to any sane person reading these forums. I can't seem to get though to you, and your coming off a bit as a fan boy so here we go one more time, for the record.

*Video content and images look like schiit on this screen when it's fully adjusted and properly calibrated that otherwise look fine on other screens, regardless of the quality of said content.*


----------



## Scotty99

No i am simply informing you that your complaints are not valid, you do not understand how low bitrate videos impact things like banding/vignetting.

The youtube video you linked a page back looks EXACTLY the same on my 4k HDR local dimming tv as it does on this dell. The content is the problem, not the display.


----------



## elderblaze

Well, it's all rather moot at this point, as im no longer an owner of this product. I've done my due diligence fair well.


----------



## Scotty99

Well it isn't moot because people read this forum before making a purchase, would be a shame if someone decided not to buy this monitor based on your imperceptions.


----------



## kevindd992002

@Scotty99

Although I understand your point that the source of all this banding is the source quality, you cannot dismiss the fact that people compare one screen to the other regarding "banding" alone (do not consider the other flaws of each of the monitors). If one user (like @elderblaze) says his older BenQ screen has better out-of-the-box gamma setting than the Dell and that makes banding not as much as noticeable, which part is hard to understand about that point?

Both of you have valid points as there is no perfect monitor. But we're talking about banding difference here. If one monitor can "hide" normal banding regardless of source content quality, then doesn't that automatically tell you that it is a better monitor in terms of banding (again, banding alone)?


----------



## Scotty99

I still have not seen one single example of banding that i cannot attribute to the source material.


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> I still have not seen one single example of banding that i cannot attribute to the source material.


Like I said, yes we get your point and we agree 100% regarding source material. But like we've pointing out repeatedly and that you seem to ignore, people are comparing one monitor to this Dell one. All of them have banding but there are non-Dell monitors that seem to be better in hiding that banding. Why can't you comprehend that?


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> Like I said, yes we get your point and we agree 100% regarding source material. But like we've pointing out repeatedly and that you seem to ignore, people are comparing one monitor to this Dell one. All of them have banding but there are non-Dell monitors that seem to be better in hiding that banding. Why can't you comprehend that?


Eh i have already conceded that other monitors are better at hiding this banding, what i cannot comprehend is someone returning this monitor and making such a ruckus over something so trivial. That content is going to look like trash no matter what screen you are looking at, its basically akin to someone returning a BMW because the seat warmers dont get as hot as the ones in a mercedes.

Really says a lot about this monitor honestly, when this is the number one complaint about it lol.


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> Eh i have already conceded that other monitors are better at hiding this banding, what i cannot comprehend is someone returning this monitor and making such a ruckus over something so trivial. That content is going to look like trash no matter what screen you are looking at, its basically akin to someone returning a BMW because the seat warmers dont get as hot as the ones in a mercedes.
> 
> Really says a lot about this monitor honestly, when this is the number one complaint about it lol.


Ok, that makes sense. I bought this monitor from Amazon and it's still on the way here in the Philippines. I really hope that I wouldn't regret my decision in going with it. It's not like I can return it for a refund but I'm crossing my fingers that I don't notice this banding issue that, I agree, is also an exaggerated issue.


----------



## Scotty99

Its human nature to try and find something wrong with a product, luckily this dell's issues aren't nearly as bad as other poplular monitors in and above its price range.


----------



## Leopardi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> Eh i have already conceded that other monitors are better at hiding this banding, what i cannot comprehend is someone returning this monitor and making such a ruckus over something so trivial. That content is going to look like trash no matter what screen you are looking at, its basically akin to someone returning a BMW because the seat warmers dont get as hot as the ones in a mercedes.
> 
> Really says a lot about this monitor honestly, when this is the number one complaint about it lol.


For me it wasn't the banding really, but the way off gamma making picture quality look like puke in many scenarios.

Banding is a little issue compared to the washed out images because of this total lack of gamma calibration. The S2716DG panel would be capable of perfectly fine non-washed out picture quality, if Dell just could be arsed to make a revision with correct gamma.


----------



## Toodlepip

I didn't go into this looking for flaws. Banding wasn't even something I'd considered, but when I play games and all the shadows look incredibly blocky (yes, this happens in games as well, the primary purpose of this monitor), well that sort of ruins things for me.

I wish I could lower my standards (as someone in this thread seems to), but try as I might, this much reduction in visual quality is not really something I am willing to tolerate.

If a flaw exists in the media, that all other monitors help to hide and this one doesn't, I see no reason to hold my hands up and blame the media when I could simply purchase a monitor that doesn't highlight the flaw in the first place. Regardless of what is to blame, that's the bottom line for me.

Taking your car analogy, it's like buying a car with terrible suspension and then blaming a bumpy road and praising the car. Would be better to simply buy a car with better suspension, if you know the roads you drive are bumpy.


----------



## Enterprise24

Does someone in this thread using calorimeter like Spyder 5 ? Will it guarantee fixing banding ?


----------



## shadewalker4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Toodlepip*
> 
> I didn't go into this looking for flaws. Banding wasn't even something I'd considered, but when I play games and all the shadows look incredibly blocky (yes, this happens in games as well, the primary purpose of this monitor), well that sort of ruins things for me.
> 
> I wish I could lower my standards (as someone in this thread seems to), but try as I might, this much reduction in visual quality is not really something I am willing to tolerate.
> 
> If a flaw exists in the media, that all other monitors help to hide and this one doesn't, I see no reason to hold my hands up and blame the media when I could simply purchase a monitor that doesn't highlight the flaw in the first place. Regardless of what is to blame, that's the bottom line for me.
> 
> Taking your car analogy, it's like buying a car with terrible suspension and then blaming a bumpy road and praising the car. Would be better to simply buy a car with better suspension, if you know the roads you drive are bumpy.


I agree here, I didn't even know what banding was until I got this monitor, it was apparent even on my windows lock screen when I first booted up. That being said the color calibration has definitely helped reduce the issue. Also read somewhere that reshade helps, and pretty much all my games have a reshade already and they do look great. So if you find that you're suffering from banding in games maybe try a reshade!


----------



## Mrip541

I've had mine for nearly 3 months now. Final verdict - if I could return it I would. I thought I could learn to deal with the color and contrast issues, lack of viewing angle, and the banding, but it's really bad. And I don't mean that in a "I'm the kind of person who returns a monitor 12 times to get a perfect one" kind of way. In my entire life I have returned/exchanged a monitor once. Dell gave it 144hz and Gsync, and skimped on everything else.


----------



## PurdueBoy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mrip541*
> 
> I've had mine for nearly 3 months now. Final verdict - if I could return it I would. I thought I could learn to deal with the color and contrast issues, lack of viewing angle, and the banding, but it's really bad. And I don't mean that in a "I'm the kind of person who returns a monitor 12 times to get a perfect one" kind of way. In my entire life I have returned/exchanged a monitor once. Dell gave it 144hz and Gsync, and skimped on everything else.


Basically same experience here, I only lasted a week though before returning it to BestBuy.


----------



## shadewalker4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PurdueBoy*
> 
> Basically same experience here, I only lasted a week though before returning it to BestBuy.


Mind if I ask what you got instead? Looking for a decent alternative


----------



## PurdueBoy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shadewalker4*
> 
> Mind if I ask what you got instead? Looking for a decent alternative


The monitor in my sig, but between that and the Dell I was using my 40" 4k Phillips VA display, was a great monitor just didn't have the room for it on my little desk. Swapped it to an OCN member.
I believe there's a newer version of it now, I think it's a few years old.


----------



## paulkemp

Howdy folks. Any recommendations on 3m (15ft) cables? I need it to be DVI on the GPU side and DP to the monitor, or an adapter that supports it. The cable (and adapter) obviously needs to support 1440p and 144hz. . Also, it has to be available for shipping to Norway, so preferable from ebay or a EU site. Thanks!


----------



## AshBorer

Ive had mine for like two months now, got it for ~$600. Overall it is great, banding being the only issue (which seems to be well documented) but I only really notice that when looking at still images, never when I'm playing games. This is my first 1440p monitor, my first 144hz monitor, and my first monitor with gsync. Basically, I upgraded from a 24" 1080p/60fps one haha. I have my old monitor sitting on the side which is an IPS panel - I was afraid i'd regret going with a TN while having an IPS on the side, but when I'm able to use NVidia control panel to adjust the monitor it looks almost exactly like my IPS one. Unfortunately the NVidia settings are lost when playing quite a few games but playing in borderless windowed always seems to fix that. A few of the main games I play do keep the NVidia settings even in fullscreen, which is nice.

I would also like to say that 144hz is glorious. That aspect alone is way better than the larger screen/higher resolution.


----------



## Scotty99

This is on sale for 427 bucks at dell right now, 384+tax if you are military or something.
https://slickdeals.net/f/10512492-dell-27-gaming-monitor-s2716dg-gsync-1ms-1440p-tn-427-or-less-with-free-shipping


----------



## Abula

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> This is on sale for 427 bucks at dell right now, 384+tax if you are military or something.
> https://slickdeals.net/f/10512492-dell-27-gaming-monitor-s2716dg-gsync-1ms-1440p-tn-427-or-less-with-free-shipping


I'm sad, i bought 3 two weeks ago for $500.


----------



## CTV

Hey Everyone

Its been a while since I visited or posted on OCN. The Dell S2716DG sparked my interest primarily due to its cost in my country. It is by no means cheap ($700 on promotion using current exchange rate conversion), but cheaper than most (if not all) 27" 1440p limited range of other options available locally.

I read there were common issues with this monitor ranging from pixel inversion, to AG coating that is not ideal, color banding etc. I contacted the retailer who has it on promotion and was advised after inquiring that the hardware revision they stock is A04 and manufactured in April 2017. Are these issues still persisting on monitors manufactured as recent? Many thanks.

CTV


----------



## Scotty99

Ive never heard a complaint about the coating, to me its the best ive seen on a monitor (although i have the 24", maybe its different?). Banding isnt really a problem unless you watch netflix/movies on your PC, which i dont know why you would want to do that on a gaming monitor.


----------



## Enterprise24

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CTV*
> 
> Hey Everyone
> 
> Its been a while since I visited or posted on OCN. The Dell S2716DG sparked my interest primarily due to its cost in my country. It is by no means cheap ($700 on promotion using current exchange rate conversion), but cheaper than most (if not all) 27" 1440p limited range of other options available locally.
> 
> I read there were common issues with this monitor ranging from pixel inversion, to AG coating that is not ideal, color banding etc. I contacted the retailer who has it on promotion and was advised after inquiring that the hardware revision they stock is A04 and manufactured in April 2017. Are these issues still persisting on monitors manufactured as recent? Many thanks.
> 
> CTV


A04 experience from me.

Good things is low input lag / 144Hz / 1440p / G-Sync / true 8 bit for great color (don't count on banding) / great price. I got mine for $500 including shipping.

Ghosting on text when scrolling up/down on some site. But never see ghosting in any games. So this is fine for me.

Banding is really big problem. I try several method but end up at setting dynamic range to limited / some games must play on windows mode / have to slide gamma and vibrance in NVCP everytime when turn on or sign out or restart.

Maybe I will get some cheap colorimeter later. Waiting for someone to confirm that it will solve banding issue.


----------



## CTV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Enterprise24*
> 
> A04 experience from me.
> 
> Good things is low input lag / 144Hz / 1440p / G-Sync / true 8 bit for great color (don't count on banding) / great price. I got mine for $500 including shipping.
> 
> Ghosting on text when scrolling up/down on some site. But never see ghosting in any games. So this is fine for me.
> 
> Banding is really big problem. I try several method but end up at setting dynamic range to limited / some games must play on windows mode / have to slide gamma and vibrance in NVCP everytime when turn on or sign out or restart.
> 
> Maybe I will get some cheap colorimeter later. Waiting for someone to confirm that it will solve banding issue.


I cannot help but feel that there is no monitor out there that has all the checkboxes ticked as one would say. Many have common issues. It seems that there isn't one that works 100% as advertised (expected) - think AOC, Asus, BenQ, Acer etc.


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CTV*
> 
> I cannot help but feel that there is no monitor out there that has all the checkboxes ticked as one would say. Many have common issues. It seems that there isn't one that works 100% as advertised (expected) - think AOC, Asus, BenQ, Acer etc.


Spot on! We just have to deal what is available in our market and I agree that it sucks.


----------



## Scotty99

Thats what ive been saying all along in this thread lol. No monitor is perfect, these dells offer the best price and the least downsides.

If this banding is a dealbreaker for you, you are not in the market for a gaming monitor.....simple as that.


----------



## shadewalker4

So I, like elder blaze on this fourm, decided to test this monitor with a few other devices, a ps4, Laptop, and AMD card. All other devices experienced significantly less banding on this monitor than my 980Ti. This leads me to think that it's not the monitor that's flawed but something on Nvidias end. Due to this I think I'm going to keep the monitor, and the fact that the monitor does have a 3 year exchange service so that should an A05 version come out that remedies alot of these issues I could potentially jump on that.


----------



## RAZR96

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Enterprise24*
> 
> Banding is really big problem. I try several method but end up at setting dynamic range to limited / some games must play on windows mode / have to slide gamma and vibrance in NVCP everytime when turn on or sign out or restart.
> 
> Maybe I will get some cheap colorimeter later. Waiting for someone to confirm that it will solve banding issue.


ICC profiles cannot solve the banding issue. I have a Colormunki Smile and after calibration there is a bit less banding but it's still there. If you want to really combat it (at least in games) try ReShade. Using the deband effect drastically reduces the banding in all the games I've tried so far, with a ~5% performance impact..


----------



## Mad Pistol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> Thats what ive been saying all along in this thread lol. No monitor is perfect, these dells offer the best price and the least downsides.
> 
> If this banding is a dealbreaker for you, you are not in the market for a gaming monitor.....simple as that.


The fact is, the Dell S2716DG is the cheapest 1440p/144hz Gsync monitor on the market. For the time being, this is the highest resolution 144hz (165hz for some other monitors) you can get.

This means that, as far as high resolution gaming goes, this is one of the best options if price is a concern.


----------



## elderblaze

If your in the AMD side of things, as I am now, just got my vega56 there are plenty of good screens that don't have the issues like dell. Saying all 1440p, 144 hz screens have aweful banding is a lie, it's pretty much just the dell


----------



## Enterprise24

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RAZR96*
> 
> ICC profiles cannot solve the banding issue. I have a Colormunki Smile and after calibration there is a bit less banding but it's still there. If you want to really combat it (at least in games) try ReShade. Using the deband effect drastically reduces the banding in all the games I've tried so far, with a ~5% performance impact..


Just a bit less ? haha I expect it to nearly disappear. Will try to do some research on ReShade. Thanks.

Are you on A04 ? Could you share your calibrated color profile and setting (both NVCP / OSD) ? Thanks in advance.


----------



## shadewalker4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Enterprise24*
> 
> Just a bit less ? haha I expect it to nearly disappear. Will try to do some research on ReShade. Thanks.
> 
> Are you on A04 ? Could you share your calibrated color profile and setting (both NVCP / OSD) ? Thanks in advance.


Not OP but have this monitor and this revision, and yeah the calibration helps with the banding but it's definitely still visible. Though the reshade deband option is great. Really does help, although it doesn't get rid of it entirely either.


----------



## RAZR96

Actually I have the S2417DG, so I don't think my icc profile be of any use to you, sorry.


----------



## Spud387

I don't follow Dell's Monitor releases very closely, but are we likely due for a new model of this monitor soon? We are closing in on 2yrs since this model was released. Would be very interested if they are able to address any of the concerns with the current model.


----------



## HiCZoK

I would hope for 1080p 24 for better performance... in all panel variants!


----------



## tke899

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spud387*
> 
> I don't follow Dell's Monitor releases very closely, but are we likely due for a new model of this monitor soon? We are closing in on 2yrs since this model was released. Would be very interested if they are able to address any of the concerns with the current model.


With Dell pushing the Alienware branding and the announcement of 2 new ultrawide IPS displays I would imagine that we will get an updated display announced sometime within the next 6 months. Likely a 4k 144hz HDR display to compete with the Acer & Asus and hopefully an updated IPS version 27" 1440p. With that said that Alienware UW is going to be amazing.


----------



## Arsenic13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tke899*
> 
> With Dell pushing the Alienware branding and the announcement of 2 new ultrawide IPS displays I would imagine that we will get an updated display announced sometime within the next 6 months. Likely a 4k 144hz HDR display to compete with the Acer & Asus and hopefully an updated IPS version 27" 1440p. With that said that Alienware UW is going to be amazing.


I'm making the switch to the new ultra wide myself. Farewell S2716DG - you were great aside from playing horror games (ironically my favorite genre).


----------



## shadewalker4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arsenic13*
> 
> I'm making the switch to the new ultra wide myself. Farewell S2716DG - you were great aside from playing horror games (ironically my favorite genre).


Yeah the banding makes dark scenes look bad, but like rocket league looks great, Rise of the tomb raider looks great as well. But RE:7 looks like this


----------



## Enterprise24

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shadewalker4*
> 
> Yeah the banding makes dark scenes look bad, but like rocket league looks great, Rise of the tomb raider looks great as well. But RE:7 looks like this


Can you tolerate this







I don't play any horror game at all so I can somewhat tolerate.


----------



## Bigceeloc

I also agree, Rise of the Tomb Raider looks amazing! Also, I just started Mirror's Edge Catalyst, and wow, what a beauty......of course the textures aren't very complicated it seems.


----------



## Scotty99

You guys play the destiny 2 beta? Start of the game is absolutely gorgeous on these dell's. Shame we gotta wait another ~2months for it to come out on PC tho.


----------



## HiCZoK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shadewalker4*
> 
> Yeah the banding makes dark scenes look bad, but like rocket league looks great, Rise of the tomb raider looks great as well. But RE:7 looks like this


Oh wow is this a joke?
150$ monitor looks much better than this... ,screw this, I am not getting Tn.... My 226bw did not looked like this 10 years ago.

edit: Sorry I did not wanted to be rude. I was just a bit hyped for this monitor to the point that I would even tolerate TN angles (as I just sit in front) but the banding is a new thing and yet another problem which is very very big imo if it's true.
Yet every youtube review or professional review does not mention banding and just say how "amazing" it looks "for a tn panel", whatever that would imply...
edit2: I've also found that it's a problem of nvidia drivers or dvi cable and not the monitor itself. Anyway - let's say there is no banding. Is is still worth getting more expensive 144hz 1440p ips ?


----------



## Enterprise24

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HiCZoK*
> 
> Oh wow is this a joke?
> 150$ monitor looks much better than this... ,screw this, I am not getting Tn.... My 226bw did not looked like this 10 years ago.
> 
> edit: Sorry I did not wanted to be rude. I was just a bit hyped for this monitor to the point that I would even tolerate TN angles (as I just sit in front) but the banding is a new thing and yet another problem which is very very big imo if it's true.
> Yet every youtube review or professional review does not mention banding and just say how "amazing" it looks "for a tn panel", whatever that would imply...
> edit2: I've also found that it's a problem of nvidia drivers or dvi cable and not the monitor itself. Anyway - let's say there is no banding. Is is still worth getting more expensive 144hz 1440p ips ?


Many peoples said that switching to AMD and banding disappear. So this is not just monitor issue alone.
There are several ways to deal with this like reduce bightness / gamma in NVCP or setting dynamic range to limited and adjust vibrancy but this will introduce other issues. You will still have to find the balance.
If you want to go IPS prepare to add $200-$300 and prepare to deal with dead pixel , IPS glow , BLB. I don't want to gamble and waste my time to RMA on those hahaha.


----------



## HiCZoK

Yeah I understand. So everyone with Nvidia have this issue or it's cable/driver thing? Because if so, I don't see a problem in reinstalling windows and changing cable. There is hdmi and display port. Both support g sync ?


----------



## Wetworks

Bloom On

Again, by adjusting my Nvidia Control Panel settings I have no/minor banding issues with my S2716DG. I'm loving my monitor so far.


Bloom Off


----------



## HiCZoK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wetworks*
> 
> 
> Bloom On
> 
> Again, by adjusting my Nvidia Control Panel settings I have no banding issues with my S2716DG. I'm loving my monitor so far.
> 
> 
> Bloom Off


These are just screenshots. You need to shoot picture of Your monitor.

Btw. Those screenshots have no banding on my iiyama amva


----------



## Wetworks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HiCZoK*
> 
> These are just screenshots. You need to shoot picture of Your monitor.


Forgot about that lol, Here are some pics I took with my DSLR.


1


2


----------



## MadBetaTester

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wetworks*
> 
> ... by adjusting my Nvidia Control Panel settings I have no/minor banding issues with my S2716DG. ...


Mind sharing what settings you are changing the nVidia control panel? Thanks.


----------



## HiCZoK

Thanks.

Screenshots look perfect on my iiyama amva but Your captures with camera look nowhere near like screenshots on my screen but I understand it's impossible to capture right with camera. With my phone it also looks ****ty.


----------



## Nukemaster

Nice to see a screenshot. It is better for other users to look for banding on. Pictures rarely look as good as seeing the screenshot on your monitor.

I see banding on the light bulb on my BenQ TN. A color profile off the internet that looks better for most things DOES have more banding.

I am rarely bothered by the amounts of banding on modern panels, but I do NOT have this dell panel to compare to. My old S-PVA made the swap to TN pretty harsh, but the higher refresh is very good when gaming.


----------



## Enterprise24

For anyone interested. Here is my setting for A04 to avoid banding.

I am using TFTCentral profile. OSD setting = 5% Brightness , 75% contrast , standard color already work well for me.

NVCP = Dynamic Range : Limited , other leave at default. Don't forget to slide Vibrance by 1 and slide it back to default 50 to avoid everything grey-out.

Windows 10 insider preview (I am on 16278) is a must since normal windows 10 will keep resetting your vibrance when launching full screen game and you will stuck with color grey-out from limited dynamic range.

I think this pic show the most severe color banding on this Dell monitor.

http://cdn.overclock.net/8/8d/8d7dc2b8_DeusEx_MankindDividedv1.16build761.017_04_201716_37_20.png

Here is my result. Very satisfying since I don't get any black crush from adjust brightness / gamma in NVCP. Also don't get too much saturated color from adjust gamma. Banding is almost entirely gone (I have to look very closely to notice it).

https://ibb.co/kxmm8a


----------



## Scotty99

5% brightness? Man that removes so much vibrancy from games no way could i ever do that. I mean if it bothers you that much i guess its cool that its an option but...man just too dim for most.


----------



## Enterprise24

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> 5% brightness? Man that removes so much vibrancy from games no way could i ever do that. I mean if it bothers you that much i guess its cool that its an option but...man just too dim for most.


You can try different brightness in OSD. My setting work well upto 26% brightness in OSD.

But anything higher than 5% for me is hurt my eye. It looks like watching the sun


----------



## Scotty99

Ah i thought you meant the 5% was required to tone down the banding, maybe ill give it a shot later with fallout.


----------



## HiCZoK

Wow that is bad. Spend so much money on a monitor and have to do this every time a windows starts ?


----------



## shadewalker4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wetworks*
> 
> Forgot about that lol, Here are some pics I took with my DSLR.
> 
> 
> 1
> 
> 
> 2


Dude what settings are you using and what revision is your monitor? I like mine but the banding is definitely pretty bad, would be perfect without it

Edit: just for people wondering I have the TFT ICC color profile on, I've tried a few others but banding dimishes most with this one, OSD brightness is at 27% and digital vibrancy at 60% in NVCP.

Also I've plugged my laptop and PS4 in as well as a old computer with a old AMD card and the other devices don't show the banding as bad if at all as my 980Ti does


----------



## shadewalker4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Enterprise24*
> 
> For anyone interested. Here is my setting for A04 to avoid banding.
> 
> I am using TFTCentral profile. OSD setting = 5% Brightness , 75% contrast , standard color already work well for me.
> 
> NVCP = Dynamic Range : Limited , other leave at default. Don't forget to slide Vibrance by 1 and slide it back to default 50 to avoid everything grey-out.
> 
> Windows 10 insider preview (I am on 16278) is a must since normal windows 10 will keep resetting your vibrance when launching full screen game and you will stuck with color grey-out from limited dynamic range.
> 
> I think this pic show the most severe color banding on this Dell monitor.
> 
> http://cdn.overclock.net/8/8d/8d7dc2b8_DeusEx_MankindDividedv1.16build761.017_04_201716_37_20.png
> 
> Here is my result. Very satisfying since I don't get any black crush from adjust brightness / gamma in NVCP. Also don't get too much saturated color from adjust gamma. Banding is almost entirely gone (I have to look very closely to notice it).
> 
> https://ibb.co/kxmm8a


May try these settings after the update pushes to all devices late October. Do you have RE:7 to take a photo of the light bulb as well?


----------



## Wetworks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shadewalker4*
> 
> Dude what settings are you using and what revision is your monitor? I like mine but the banding is definitely pretty bad, would be perfect without it


Revision A04

OSD: Brightness: 26; Contrast: 75

Games: Borderless Window mode and adjust brightness if you can

Nvidia Control Panel: Brightness: 50; Contrast: 90, Gamma: 90, Digital Vibrance: 60

You can tweak the Nvidia control panel numbers around till you get what you like, also depends if the game is darker or brighter.

With those settings I get no/minimal banding on all of my content.

Also, I only use those settings for games/movies. For regular desktop use I keep the screen much darker.


----------



## Enterprise24

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shadewalker4*
> 
> May try these settings after the update pushes to all devices late October. Do you have RE:7 to take a photo of the light bulb as well?


Sorry I don'y play any horror games.


----------



## HiCZoK

edit: mistake post


----------



## Scotty99

Those are 1080p screens, honestly wouldnt hold a candle to this dell.


----------



## bloby

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shadewalker4*
> 
> Yeah the banding makes dark scenes look bad, but like rocket league looks great, Rise of the tomb raider looks great as well. But RE:7 looks like this


how "G-Sync" appears on the side. it comes from the game or the Dell ?


----------



## HiCZoK

I am barfing here... How can they sell that


----------



## Enterprise24

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bloby*
> 
> how "G-Sync" appears on the side. it comes from the game or the Dell ?


Turn on G-Sync indicator in NVCP.


----------



## PilotBRS

I've had mine S2716DG since april 2016 and I've been satisfied with it so far. A couple of days ago though I noticed what seems to be a "burn in" from the taskbar. It's only visible with certain colors. Is this a common problem and does it usually fall under warranty?


----------



## Enterprise24

Reshade Deband work quiet well in games. The effect from adjust brightness / gamma in NVCP cost too much. You lost details in dark scene so I leave it at default for now for color accuracy and using reshade deband instead. I think I will keep this monitors. I can deal with text ghosting from web scrolling since I never notice ghosting in any games. Next step is try to find the way to apply deband on video player and Youtube







. Any suggestions is welcome.


----------



## RAZR96

VLC has something called banding removal in Tools > Effects and Filters > Video Effects > Essential. It's not that great but it's better than nothing. This 



 apparently got ReShade to work with VLC but I couldn't manage to do so

madVR has a deband effect in settings > processing > artifact removal > reduce banding artifacts. Access it's settings by opening madHcCtrl.exe in the madVR folder, right-click the taskbar icon that pops up, click "Edit madVR settings'. So any video player that can use madVR, like MPC-HC, will have a debanding effect that can be enabled. Right now I'm using KCP.

Also MPV has a deband effect built in that you can enable with these command line arguments: --vo=opengl --deband

Both madVR and MPV use ReShade's deband shader and so are pretty good at masking the issue. With MPV you have much more control over the deband settings. Search for deband on this page to see the arguments available.

As for YouTube, the only solution I know of is to use an extension that opens the video in your video player.


----------



## Enterprise24

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RAZR96*
> 
> VLC has something called banding removal in Tools > Effects and Filters > Video Effects > Essential. It's not that great but it's better than nothing. This
> 
> 
> 
> apparently got ReShade to work with VLC but I couldn't manage to do so
> 
> madVR has a deband effect in settings > processing > artifact removal > reduce banding artifacts. Access it's settings by opening madHcCtrl.exe in the madVR folder, right-click the taskbar icon that pops up, click "Edit madVR settings'. So any video player that can use madVR, like MPC-HC, will have a debanding effect that can be enabled. Right now I'm using KCP.
> 
> Also MPV has a deband effect built in that you can enable with these command line arguments: --vo=opengl --deband
> 
> Both madVR and MPV use ReShade's deband shader and so are pretty good at masking the issue. With MPV you have much more control over the deband settings. Search for deband on this page to see the arguments available.
> 
> As for YouTube, the only solution I know of is to use an extension that opens the video in your video player.


Thank you very much for your very useful answer. +Rep to you









Do you have any ideas for deband on general usage in desktop.







hahaha I may ask too much


----------



## RAZR96

Afraid I don't know any way of debanding the desktop. Certainly if it isn't 3d accelerated ReShade cannot work on it. The only hope for that is for Nvidia to add dithering through the driver, like AMD. But I doubt that will happen anytime soon, if ever.


----------



## Enterprise24

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RAZR96*
> 
> Afraid I don't know any way of debanding the desktop. Certainly if it isn't 3d accelerated ReShade cannot work on it. The only hope for that is for Nvidia to add dithering through the driver, like AMD. But I doubt that will happen anytime soon, if ever.


Hahaha I still hope NV will add dilthering to driver but since there are 2 years old thread and NV said long time ago that they already acknowledge but don't promise anything. We might have to wait forever.









https://forums.geforce.com/default/topic/815189/geforce-900-series/noticeable-color-banding-in-gradients-/1/



http://imgur.com/44aOn


----------



## Enterprise24

So I just report issue at Nvidia. Hope that they will add dithering support to Windows soon.


----------



## HiCZoK

This would help but being that screen gamma is still 1.9 and no option to change it in hardware, it's not going to help all that much (not that nvidia will ever do anything about dithering)


----------



## Enterprise24

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HiCZoK*
> 
> This would help but being that screen gamma is still 1.9 and no option to change it in hardware, it's not going to help all that much (not that nvidia will ever do anything about dithering)


A good ICC profile can solve gamma issue. I didn't touch gamma setting in NVCP quiet a while and color doesn't look wash out.

Reshade Deband already work wonderfully in games that is why I ask for dithering as an ultimate solution from Nvidia.


----------



## HiCZoK

icc profiles are a pain to use and debanding shader in Reshade kills details unfortunately.

Are there any TN g sync panels with good gamma and less banding? Maybe Asus pg248q?


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Enterprise24*
> 
> So I just report issue at Nvidia. Hope that they will add dithering support to Windows soon.


I don't know man but judging from their reply it's pretty much standard reply from a tech support guy wanting to "be done" with the chat as fast as possible


----------



## Leopardi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HiCZoK*
> 
> icc profiles are a pain to use and debanding shader in Reshade kills details unfortunately.
> 
> Are there any TN g sync panels with good gamma and less banding? Maybe Asus pg248q?


Maybe the upcoming new 27" 1440p TN panel from Asus?


----------



## Scotty99

You guys are so annoyed by this banding that you would dip down to a 1080o panel lol?

I just gotta wonder, are you guys using this as a netflix device more than a gaming monitor? I absolutely couldnt use this as a TV the black levels alone would be enough to annoy me, but i dont do that i game on it....


----------



## Leopardi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> You guys are so annoyed by this banding that you would dip down to a 1080o panel lol?
> 
> I just gotta wonder, are you guys using this as a netflix device more than a gaming monitor? I absolutely couldnt use this as a TV the black levels alone would be enough to annoy me, but i dont do that i game on it....


If you don't care about accurate visuals "because you game", why not dip down to a 1080p yourself, for more fps?


----------



## HiCZoK

1080p 24" is a perfect spot for now. good fps and good image quality. I just want gsync panel which does not have banding like dell panels and does not have glow (so no ips).

Is Asus Asus pg248q really have that much banding? pcmonitors review says gamma is 2.1 or 2.3 so there should be no banding....


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Leopardi*
> 
> If you don't care about accurate visuals "because you game", why not dip down to a 1080p yourself, for more fps?


Colors look pretty darn good to me, i dont buy a gaming monitor for black levels...


----------



## HiCZoK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> Colors look pretty darn good to me, i dont buy a gaming monitor for black levels...


Try playing dark games with ips... It's a nightmare.


----------



## Andrew775

Just got my Third S2716DG with a Feb 2017 manufacture date. This is a replacement. Rev04.

I'm hearing the power supply hum through the monitor and it's very annoying. It goes away when u increase the brightness to 80 but then the monitor is using more power, and gets really warm even for your face hahhaa....

Does anyone else hear this slight humming or buzzing? will an ICC profile help?

PLEASE HELP!!! Thanks.


----------



## Scotty99

Almost all displays ive owned have a slight hum, tv's too. I called vizio about it and they said its common, they wont even send someone out to look at it its so common.


----------



## b4thman

I have Rev02 and own this monitor for almost 1 year and I love it. I would like to know if there is any update to make the brightness information more accurate when changing modes.

I would have loved a better OSD, but this is what this monitor is. Also a color led indicator to know if you are in g-sync/ulmb/normal mode. But nothing is perfect. I like very much playing 3D games with this monitor. It is a shame g-sync does not work together with Nvidia 3D Vision. Also USBs in the base instead.


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HiCZoK*
> 
> 1080p 24" is a perfect spot for now. good fps and good image quality. I just want gsync panel which does not have banding like dell panels and does not have glow (so no ips).


Not if you game with a GTX 1080Ti, it's not.


----------



## Enterprise24

1440p is sweet spot currently. I have been using 1440p since 2014 and I can't go back to 1080p.
I think the direct competitor for 1440p 144-165Hz is 3440x1440 100Hz. You lose some speed but get more field of view plus bigger screen without losing PPI. But you have to pay twice also.
1080p only good for 240Hz if you are serious e-sport gamer.


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Enterprise24*
> 
> 1440p is sweet spot currently. I have been using 1440p since 2014 and I can't go back to 1080p.
> I think the direct competitor for 1440p 144-165Hz is 3440x1440 100Hz. You lose some speed but get more field of view plus bigger screen without losing PPI. But you have to pay twice also.
> 1080p only good for 240Hz if you are serious e-sport gamer.


I completely agree to every bit of your statement


----------



## Enterprise24

Move to level 2.


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Enterprise24*
> 
> Move to level 2.


I hope they really seriously take this.


----------



## gypsygib

To all the people complaining about banding as a result of necessary software gamma adjustments there may be a way to lower gamma without introducing banding, at least on my PG278 which came with a gamma around 2.0 out of the box. However when using the lagom gamma calibrator I saw that red and green were at 1.9 and 2.0 respectively and blue was at around 2.4 (at the 48%).

Check you specific color gamma values full screening the following:

http://www.lagom.nl/lcd-test/gamma_calibration.php

Lowering gamma in NCP using the "all colors" setting by more than one point would introduce banding in the lower end of this for me:

http://www.lagom.nl/lcd-test/gradient.php

And would also blend the gradients if you look at the background of Steam in the library setting. My Surface Pro 4 has a near perfect screen and displays perfectly even gradients in the steam library background. Lowering gamma NCP by more than a one point would blend gradients together.

However, reducing only the red gamma (9 points) and green (2 points) gamma in NCP introduced no banding in the lagom banding test and maintained an equal number of gradients in the Steam Library background, making it the same appearance as my SP4.

Total gamma reduced 4 point to 96 in NCP but there's no banding in the lagom test and really I've taken 11 points of gamma off my monitor without any increased banding. Also got rid of the slight pinkish look. Whites look whiter to me now as well. Also, the lagom gamma test shows red and green and grey 2.2 gamma now.

Also the below image blends perfectly when looking at center of my monitor:

http://www.imaging-resource.com/ARTS/MONCAL/zgamma22.gif

And, formerly when I watched this vid I'd see weird artifacts in the dark parts if I lowered "all colors" gamma, now it looks better than before and there's no artifacts are banding.






Again, I have a PG278 which is different (same panel though) but I hope specific color gamma adjustments where needed alleviate or at least lesson any banding issues as a result of software gamma adjustments.


----------



## boredgunner

Can someone with more display knowledge than me test Penumbra on this monitor with ULMB enabled at 120 Hz? Make sure to disable in-game motion blur of course. This game looks really weird with ULMB. I'd like opinions as to why it looks weird and what exactly we're seeing. I can provide the game as a gift via Steam if necessary.


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gypsygib*
> 
> To all the people complaining about banding as a result of necessary software gamma adjustments there may be a way to lower gamma without introducing banding, at least on my PG278 which came with a gamma around 2.0 out of the box. However when using the lagom gamma calibrator I saw that red and green were at 1.9 and 2.0 respectively and blue was at around 2.4 (at the 48%).
> 
> Check you specific color gamma values full screening the following:
> 
> http://www.lagom.nl/lcd-test/gamma_calibration.php
> 
> Lowering gamma in NCP using the "all colors" setting by more than one point would introduce banding in the lower end of this for me:
> 
> http://www.lagom.nl/lcd-test/gradient.php
> 
> And would also blend the gradients if you look at the background of Steam in the library setting. My Surface Pro 4 has a near perfect screen and displays perfectly even gradients in the steam library background. Lowering gamma NCP by more than a one point would blend gradients together.
> 
> However, reducing only the red gamma (9 points) and green (2 points) gamma in NCP introduced no banding in the lagom banding test and maintained an equal number of gradients in the Steam Library background, making it the same appearance as my SP4.
> 
> Total gamma reduced 4 point to 96 in NCP but there's no banding in the lagom test and really I've taken 11 points of gamma off my monitor without any increased banding. Also got rid of the slight pinkish look. Whites look whiter to me now as well. Also, the lagom gamma test shows red and green and grey 2.2 gamma now.
> 
> Also the below image blends perfectly when looking at center of my monitor:
> 
> http://www.imaging-resource.com/ARTS/MONCAL/zgamma22.gif
> 
> And, formerly when I watched this vid I'd see weird artifacts in the dark parts if I lowered "all colors" gamma, now it looks better than before and there's no artifacts are banding.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Again, I have a PG278 which is different (same panel though) but I hope specific color gamma adjustments where needed alleviate or at least lesson any banding issues as a result of software gamma adjustments.


Any other S2716DG owner tried this recommendation?


----------



## spdaimon

I wonder if anyone has come across this issue. I recently upgraded from an ASUS V278Q to this Dell S2716G. I had a DVI KVM hooked up to my ASUS. Now, I switch between the DP connection to my main rig and the DVI>HDMI connection of the KVM. Planning some point to get a DP KVM, if I can find one that supports 1440p 144hz..ATEN told me later this year they will have one. Anyway, thats a seperate issue... Anyone not get a picture when using DVI>HDMI adapters? One two out of three machines it will work, the third one is an old machine, just tinkering around, inspired by F2F's Youtube channel to test old cards on today's games. On my old monitor, I could see the output from 8800 GTX I am using ATM. If I swap it out for a GTX 560 Ti, it works. I suspects some kind of HDCP handshake issue, not sure what else it could be? Connects fine using the adapter to my old monitor. Tested a 9800GTX, GTX280, and GTX295.Same issue. Just annoying I can't use it through the KVM. Could it be a resolution issue? There is no display at all, not even the BIOS splash screen, Any ideas? Maybe some adapter I need to use. For now I connected it to a side monitor.


----------



## Demius

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HiCZoK*
> 
> 1080p 24" is a perfect spot for now. good fps and good image quality. I just want gsync panel which does not have banding like dell panels and does not have glow (so no ips).
> 
> Is Asus Asus pg248q really have that much banding? pcmonitors review says gamma is 2.1 or 2.3 so there should be no banding....


as far as i know the 24" version of this monitor (s2417dg) does not have any of the banding/color issues. Pretty much a very aswesome 24" 1440p monitor. I would probably buy it if i didnt want a 27" monitor (want to upgrade to a bigger screen. Many people say that 1440p is much more fitting for 27")

Edit: There appears to be some complaints on the web on the 24" about banding, but i do remember someone seeing reviews saying there is a big difference color wise between the 27" and 24"


----------



## RAZR96

It definitely does have the banding and low gamma issue. Not as bad (mine came with 2.1 gamma), but it's there. In fact any monitor using these AUO TN panels seem to have the banding issue. It's just without gamma controls these Dell monitors suffer the most.


----------



## EDK-TheONE

I got my monitor today. it's A02. it has banding issue? manufacture date is march of 2016.


----------



## Enterprise24

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EDK-TheONE*
> 
> I got my monitor today. it's A02. it has banding issue? manufacture date is march of 2016.


I hope you are lucky. Almost all of A04 suffer from banding. Didn't see report much with other rev.


----------



## Enterprise24

How should I respond to this mail ?


----------



## Demius

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Enterprise24*
> 
> How should I respond to this mail ?


well, its $1.3 billion dollar company, they ain't exactly gonna assign a development team based on a user request


----------



## spookyzx

Check my ICC Calibration, for rev04, remember to set LIMITED in Nvidia Panel.
To install, open Windows Color Management (Nvidia Calibration need to be disabled)


----------



## spookyzx

ICC Profile by me.

DellS2716DG_Felipe.zip 14k .zip file


----------



## ShadyBrady

I've had the S2716DG for a few weeks now and absolutely love it. I had a question on another thread about this display. Perhaps somebody here may know what I'm talking about. Whenever there's movement on the screen, mostly horizontal movement, I get this strange phenomenon that looks like pixel outlines. Almost like the monitor turns into a screen door. As soon as the movement stops on screen and the image settles, it completely goes away and looks fantastic. I'm running display port cable, 144hz, response time normal, and have basically changed all of these settings and combinations. Meaning , refresh rate, response time, or gsync enabled or disabled doesn't seem to affect this. The problem persists regardless. Is anybody familiar with this? And is there any way to get around it?


----------



## MechDragon

Enterprise24,

The monitor ACER XB271HUA owner (the same panel as in S2716dg) is here. Thank you for writing about Reshade Deband. This works very well. Diablo 3 looked very good. It's a pity you can not apply this to the browser to watch video on YouTube. If Nvidia would add this feature to the NVSP, it would be ideal. Maybe we need all write about this in technical support for Nvidia? But at me it is bad with English.


----------



## amalik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ShadyBrady*
> 
> I've had the S2716DG for a few weeks now and absolutely love it. I had a question on another thread about this display. Perhaps somebody here may know what I'm talking about. Whenever there's movement on the screen, mostly horizontal movement, I get this strange phenomenon that looks like pixel outlines. Almost like the monitor turns into a screen door. As soon as the movement stops on screen and the image settles, it completely goes away and looks fantastic. I'm running display port cable, 144hz, response time normal, and have basically changed all of these settings and combinations. Meaning , refresh rate, response time, or gsync enabled or disabled doesn't seem to affect this. The problem persists regardless. Is anybody familiar with this? And is there any way to get around it?


Is this what people mean by "color banding" on this monitor?

That topic is all over this thread on OC.net and also on reddit.


__
https://www.reddit.com/r/5mjw9h/dell_s2417dgcolor_banding_in_games/


----------



## Enterprise24

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MechDragon*
> 
> Enterprise24,
> 
> The monitor ACER XB271HUA owner (the same panel as in S2716dg) is here. Thank you for writing about Reshade Deband. This works very well. Diablo 3 looked very good. It's a pity you can not apply this to the browser to watch video on YouTube. If Nvidia would add this feature to the NVSP, it would be ideal. Maybe we need all write about this in technical support for Nvidia? But at me it is bad with English.


Hmm don't think that AHVA (IPS) will have this issue.

Anyway I think Nvidia imply that they NEED more feedback about dithering so the driver team can implement this. More feedback = More chance.


----------



## MechDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Enterprise24*
> 
> Hmm don't think that AHVA (IPS) will have this issue.
> 
> Anyway I think Nvidia imply that they NEED more feedback about dithering so the driver team can implement this. More feedback = More chance.


ACER XB271HUA is TN monitor.

I also used chat with tech support. It was terrible with my English. I hope this helps.


----------



## Enterprise24

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MechDragon*
> 
> ACER XB271HUA is TN monitor.
> 
> I also used chat with tech support. It was terrible with my English. I hope this helps.


Ahh. I think it is XB271HU


----------



## MechDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Enterprise24*
> 
> Ahh. I think it is XB271HU


Also try Daum PotPlayer. This is a video player. In it there is a setting for removing bands. Also in this video player you can broadcast video from Youtube. On all popular browsers there are extensions that are added under the video button for broadcasting video to the this video player. Wash a very good solution to get rid of Color Banding on Youtube.


----------



## bloby

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spookyzx*
> 
> ICC Profile by me.
> 
> DellS2716DG_Felipe.zip 14k .zip file


Good, a little dark maybe.

What are your display settings ?


----------



## ShadyBrady

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amalik*
> 
> Is this what people mean by "color banding" on this monitor?
> 
> That topic is all over this thread on OC.net and also on reddit.
> 
> 
> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/5mjw9h/dell_s2417dgcolor_banding_in_games/


No , absolutely not. Color banding is the hard transition from dark to light. This monitor has some color banding if you go ahead and start messing with the gamma settings (which is kind of mandatory considering how washed out the display looks on arrival). I'm not that concerned about the color banding. The phenomenon I'm talking about is black outlines of the pixels while there's movement on the screen. This display has somewhere around 109 pixels per inch. Trust me when I tell you , you have to be inches away from this display before you can see any pixels. However, I can be several feet away from the display and see the individual pixels while there's movement on the screen. This is because there's some weird mesh like phenomenon that takes place. Please , i hope nobody thinks I'm talking about color banding.


----------



## amalik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ShadyBrady*
> 
> No , absolutely not. Color banding is the hard transition from dark to light. This monitor has some color banding if you go ahead and start messing with the gamma settings (which is kind of mandatory considering how washed out the display looks on arrival). I'm not that concerned about the color banding. The phenomenon I'm talking about is black outlines of the pixels while there's movement on the screen. This display has somewhere around 109 pixels per inch. Trust me when I tell you , you have to be inches away from this display before you can see any pixels. However, I can be several feet away from the display and see the individual pixels while there's movement on the screen. This is because there's some weird mesh like phenomenon that takes place. Please , i hope nobody thinks I'm talking about color banding.


Have you called Dell?


----------



## 1WINGedGRIFFIN

Hello masterotaku, I have seen many threads regarding the ULMB option of the Dell s2716dg, and i am perplexed on this issue because I was able to turn on the ULMB option without the need to do custom resolutions or the other things you suggested in your post.

I am currently using the latest monitor drivers. The dell support page says in order to activate ULMB, your refresh rates need to be within 85-120Hz. Once you set your Hz in this range, you can take advantage of ULMB, no need for the weird tricks. (Not sure if you, or anyone else knew about this, but if you did then sorry for this post haha). Anyways, i hope other people who have this monitor find this helpful as I did


----------



## ShadyBrady

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amalik*
> 
> Have you called Dell?


I have. However, Dell wants to ship out a replacement monitor. I also have a 4 year warranty with the retailer I purchased the display from. It was only 30 dollars. The benefit is not having to ship screens, wait times, and shipping costs. I can just bring the display to the retailer, and get a new one. The only reason I haven't done this yet is because there seems to be other people with the same issue. I don't know if it's a function of the display , meaning, is this just what happens when you have 144hz , fast response time displays? I don't know. That's why I'm asking other people who have the same monitor. There seems to be a lot of people in the owners club section of these threads who don't actually own the display though. I'd also like to add , while researching this phenomenon I found dozens of threads from people who own the 144hz ROG Swift display who also notice the same problem I am. This is what leads me to believe it's common among all S2716DG displays. Some people are probably more or less sensitive to it than others. As well as the fact that some colors emphasize the problem, while other colors hide it.


----------



## melson

Did anyone order Dell S2716DG from Dell recently?

I just ordered my monitor on Wednesday and they haven't ship it yet after 24 hours.

I'm curious how long they usually ship monitors


----------



## MechDragon

Update: i downloaded MadVR (it is high quality DirectShow video renderer.) connected it with the player PotPlayer and forced in MadVR settings 6 bit colors and dithering. Now videos from youtube and dark videos look sooo much better. If someone interesting, i can make photos with settings.


----------



## HiCZoK

Anyone tested their Alienware AW2518H monitor?
it's also TN but 24.5", 240hz and 1080p, so it uses a different panel. Wonder what gamma/banding is like. Anyone tried those monitors? Did dell finally includes gamma setting?


----------



## Enterprise24

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MechDragon*
> 
> Update: i downloaded MadVR (it is high quality DirectShow video renderer.) connected it with the player PotPlayer and forced in MadVR settings 6 bit colors and dithering. Now videos from youtube and dark videos look sooo much better. If someone interesting, i can make photos with settings.


Please show your settings


----------



## MechDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Enterprise24*
> 
> Please show your settings


1. Install PotPlayer (or another player that supports madVR, but I prefer PotPlayer, because it can play any youtube video and any videos in any websites (need browser addon for it)
2. Make sure you do not use Banding Remove (or something similar) in Player, because we will use it in madVR.
3. Download madVR from http://madvr.com/ , extarct it (i extracted in ProgramFiles) and run as Administrator install.bat.
4. Open PotPlayer and click the right mouse button on it and choose Video -> Video Processing Settings.

5. Video Renderer - choose Madshi Video Renderer.

6. Press ...

7. Press Edit Settings and make settings as in my pictures




8. Press Apply.
I think it looks good. We can watch movies and bad quality videos.
Please write your opinion about the results.
Perhaps with the help of other settings we can more improve the image in the videos (not only the banding, but the quality in general), but I've been fiddling with this for a long time and I'm tired of it.


----------



## ShadyBrady

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MechDragon*
> 
> 1. Install PotPlayer (or another player that supports madVR, but I prefer PotPlayer, because it can play any youtube video and any videos in any websites (need browser addon for it)
> 2. Make sure you do not use Banding Remove (or something similar) in Player, because we will use it in madVR.
> 3. Download madVR from http://madvr.com/ , extarct it (i extracted in ProgramFiles) and run as Administrator install.bat.
> 4. Open PotPlayer and click the right mouse button on it and choose Video -> Video Processing Settings.
> 
> 5. Video Renderer - choose Madshi Video Renderer.
> 
> 6. Press ...
> 
> 7. Press Edit Settings and make settings as in my pictures
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 8. Press Apply.
> I think it looks good. We can watch movies and bad quality videos.
> Please write your opinion about the results.
> Perhaps with the help of other settings we can more improve the image in the videos (not only the banding, but the quality in general), but I've been fiddling with this for a long time and I'm tired of it.


Are you providing tutorials on how to adjust settings of the S2716DG? If so why does it say ACERXB271HU? And if it's the Acer, why are you posting that stuff on this thread? It's not the same display. I couldn't care less if it's using the same panel. Unless you've tested this with an S2716DG I'm not entirely sure why this is being left on this thread.


----------



## MechDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ShadyBrady*
> 
> Are you providing tutorials on how to adjust settings of the S2716DG? If so why does it say ACERXB271HU? And if it's the Acer, why are you posting that stuff on this thread? It's not the same display. I couldn't care less if it's using the same panel. Unless you've tested this with an S2716DG I'm not entirely sure why this is being left on this thread.


Because ACERXB271HUA and S2716DG use one and the same panel and have the same problems with gradients.


----------



## ThyDanMan

First of all, thanks for providing the settings you used for madVR. They actually do help with banding quite a bit. I had to disable automatic fullscreen exclusive mode, but besides that everything is working fine (it caused a problem where my screen would go black whenever I went fullscreen). One question: why do you have the settings set to 6 bit color depth? Shouldn't it be 8 bit color depth since that's what your monitor is capable of? Side question: how can I play other websites on Potplayer? (twitch, amazon video, etc.)


----------



## MechDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ThyDanMan*
> 
> First of all, thanks for providing the settings you used for madVR. They actually do help with banding quite a bit. I had to disable automatic fullscreen exclusive mode, but besides that everything is working fine (it caused a problem where my screen would go black whenever I went fullscreen). One question: why do you have the settings set to 6 bit color depth? Shouldn't it be 8 bit color depth since that's what your monitor is capable of? Side question: how can I play other websites on Potplayer? (twitch, amazon video, etc.)


As it seemed to me, if you put 6 or 7 bits, then banding is less than at 8. And in the manuals it was written better to set the number of bits that the monitor nativly supports (we do not have real 8, but 6 + FRC). Also in the manual it was written that if the monitor already has its dithering (we have because of FRC), then it's better to put 7 bits, I did so, but I do not see the difference between 6 and 7. The dark screen you have, due to a delay of 3 seconds before inclusion of an exclusive screen. I just removed the delay in the settings, and left the exclusive screen, probably with it should be better.
Here's the guide on settings https://imouto.my/tutorials/madvr/
To watch videos from other sites, I use the extension for the browser Flash Video Downloader (FVD). When you turn on the video in the browser, you can click on the extension icon from the top and you will be prompted to download the video, move mouse over the desired option and the "Copy to clipboard" button will appear. Click it.


Next, you open the player, you press the right mouse button choose open -> open url and paste the link.



This works with twitch, but it does not work that way to extract the link for broadcasts with 60 fps. For this, I use the service https://pwn.sh/tools/getstream.html. You insert a link of broadcast and get links to all the qualities videos, copy necessary and also insert it into the player. For Youtube you can use extension in Browser for PotPlayer. It add button below video, so can open it with 1 click.


----------



## ThyDanMan

Thanks!


----------



## MechDragon

I also tried to contact Nvidia with a request to help solve this problem. Today I received such a letter. But I do not know if the usual answer is from the support service or they really will take care of this and get the result.


----------



## Enterprise24

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MechDragon*
> 
> I also tried to contact Nvidia with a request to help solve this problem. Today I received such a letter. But I do not know if the usual answer is from the support service or they really will take care of this and get the result.


Thanks for your method and for your feedback to Nvidia also.

To other members in this thread if you want Nvidia to consider add dithering support please send feedback to Nvidia live chat. More feedback = More chance.


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Enterprise24*
> 
> Thanks for your method and for your feedback to Nvidia also.
> 
> To other members in this thread if you want Nvidia to consider add dithering support please send feedback to Nvidia live chat. More feedback = More chance.


Can you tell me exactly what I need to tell them? I just got my monitor but haven't played with a lot since it wqs already late last night here in my place. I'm willing to file a support case myself.


----------



## Wally West

Subbed

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Enterprise24

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> Can you tell me exactly what I need to tell them? I just got my monitor but haven't played with a lot since it wqs already late last night here in my place. I'm willing to file a support case myself.


You just tell them that you want temporal dithering support for Geforce Driver in Windows. They may ask you to change dynamic range or gamma or whatever. Tell them that it doesn't work.
Try sending this link to them.

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/60wcov/im_getting_some_fairly_noticeable_color_banding/
And tell them that Radeon support dithering in their driver since long time ago. It is your move Nvidia or whatever sentence that you will feel more proper than this


----------



## Skylinestar

Hello everyone. My monitor screen goes black for a split second (not every time) whenever I power up my PC speakers. Is this normal?


----------



## MechDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> Can you tell me exactly what I need to tell them? I just got my monitor but haven't played with a lot since it wqs already late last night here in my place. I'm willing to file a support case myself.


Just tell them that you have horrible gradient in dark colors. And find examples where you see it, make screenshots (which should look good on other monitors, but bad on yours) and photos with how you see these screenshots
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Enterprise24*
> 
> You just tell them that you want temporal dithering support for Geforce Driver in Windows. They may ask you to change dynamic range or gamma or whatever. Tell them that it doesn't work.
> Try sending this link to them.
> 
> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/60wcov/im_getting_some_fairly_noticeable_color_banding/
> And tell them that Radeon support dithering in their driver since long time ago. It is your move Nvidia or whatever sentence that you will feel more proper than this


Maybe should not talk about dithering? Maybe they will do something better?


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Enterprise24*
> 
> You just tell them that you want temporal dithering support for Geforce Driver in Windows. They may ask you to change dynamic range or gamma or whatever. Tell them that it doesn't work.
> Try sending this link to them.
> 
> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/60wcov/im_getting_some_fairly_noticeable_color_banding/%5B/URL
> 
> Just tell them that you have horrible gradient in dark colors. And find examples where you see it, make screenshots (which should look good on other monitors, but bad on yours) and photos with how you see these screenshots
> Maybe should not talk about dithering? Maybe they will do something better?


Ok, I'll see what I can do. I've been busy for the last few days but I'll take time to file this with Nvidia.

@All

On another note, does anyone even use Fast mode in this monitor? Ghosting is ridiculously unbelievable with Fast mode! If I understand it right, even with normal mode the response time of this monitor averages at 3ms but still reaches 1ms like other monitors do, correct?


----------



## Enterprise24

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> Ok, I'll see what I can do. I've been busy for the last few days but I'll take time to file this with Nvidia.
> 
> @All
> 
> On another note, does anyone even use Fast mode in this monitor? Ghosting is ridiculously unbelievable with Fast mode! If I understand it right, even with normal mode the response time of this monitor averages at 3ms but still reaches 1ms like other monitors do, correct?


Don't use fast mode. Even normal mode have some ghosting. But I only see it when scrolling some site like this.

https://www.overclockzone.com/forums/forumdisplay.php/34-Graphics-Card

It is noticeable when text is black and page is grey. Otherwise I don't notice any ghosting in games at all. So this is acceptable in my opinion.


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Enterprise24*
> 
> Don't use fast mode. Even normal mode have some ghosting. But I only see it when scrolling some site like this.
> 
> https://www.overclockzone.com/forums/forumdisplay.php/34-Graphics-Card
> 
> It is noticeable when text is black and page is grey. Otherwise I don't notice any ghosting in games at all. So this is acceptable in my opinion.


Right. But this is to be expected for TN panels, yes? I mean, is the same behavior present on other 27" TN panels? My last monitor was an AOC 24" GSync with an advertised response time of 1 ms also but I don't think (or I just didn't notice) that it had ghosting.

The site you linked is not in English. Is there something you me to see there? Or is that your test site for ghosting during scrolling?


----------



## Enterprise24

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> Right. But this is to be expected for TN panels, yes? I mean, is the same behavior present on other 27" TN panels? My last monitor was an AOC 24" GSync with an advertised response time of 1 ms also but I don't think (or I just didn't notice) that it had ghosting.
> 
> The site you linked is not in English. Is there something you me to see there? Or is that your test site for ghosting during scrolling?


I didn't notice ghosting on other site. Most sites are black text with white page.

About respond time it is just advertising value so I don't rely on it. SMTT 2.0 is more reliable but seem that only PCMonitors and TFTCentral test with this tool.

https://pcmonitors.info/reviews/dell-s2716dg/

Input lag
We used a tool called SMTT 2.0 and a sensitive camera to analyse the latency of the S2716DG, by comparing with a number of monitors of known latency. Over 30 repeat readings were taken to help improve accuracy. Using this method, we calculated 3.68 ms (just over 1/2 a frame at 144Hz) of input lag.

http://www.tftcentral.co.uk/reviews/dell_s2716dg.htm

Here is about ghosting.



There was little difference in response times it seemed, as even at 60Hz they were very fast (3.4ms G2G). There did appear to be some slight improvement as you pushed the refresh rate higher, where they reached 2.8ms G2G average at 144Hz. It's not a huge difference, and the screen is still very fast at lower refresh rates. This should mean that even if you're running at lower refresh rates, for instance from an external console or device, then the pixel transitions are still very fast here which is good news.

Interestingly the overshoot behaviour varied at different refresh rates for some reason. Some transitions showed some overshoot at moderately high levels when running at 60Hz (e.g. the 0 - 255 transition, 12.1% overshoot), but at 144Hz that had disappeared. On the other hand, transitions such as 150 - 255 showed low levels of overshoot at 60Hz (5.7%) but higher levels at 144Hz (13.2%). All in all, it levelled out pretty much but it seemed the G-sync module did dynamically control the overdrive impulse at differing refresh rates, and with some slightly different characteristics as you went when it came to overshoot. The overall overshoot in this normal response time mode was low anyway so it wasn't really an issue, just something interesting to note about the behaviour of the overdrive impulse.


----------



## Enterprise24

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MechDragon*
> 
> I think it looks good. We can watch movies and bad quality videos.
> Please write your opinion about the results.
> Perhaps with the help of other settings we can more improve the image in the videos (not only the banding, but the quality in general), but I've been fiddling with this for a long time and I'm tired of it.


Report back. This is a lot better than watching native youtube.







There is still slight banding in some videos. But yeah quality is still a lot better than expect.









I have question about your setting. Why set monitor default color to 6 bit instead of 8 bit ?

+REP to you.


----------



## MechDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Enterprise24*
> 
> I have question about your setting. Why set monitor default color to 6 bit instead of 8 bit ?


As it seemed to me, if you put 6 or 7 bits, then banding is less than at 8. And in the manuals it was written better to set the number of bits that the monitor nativly supports (we do not have real 8, but 6 + FRC). Also in the manual it was written that if the monitor already has its dithering (we have because of FRC), then it's better to put 7 bits, I did so, but I do not see the difference between 6 and 7.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Enterprise24*
> 
> There is still slight banding in some videos. But yeah quality is still a lot better than expect.


You can set "reduce banding artifacts" on "high" (I did so). And you can uncheck "Reduce ringing artifacts", I did not see in this option benefit, so I turned it off to reduce GPU load.


----------



## Enterprise24

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MechDragon*
> 
> As it seemed to me, if you put 6 or 7 bits, then banding is less than at 8. And in the manuals it was written better to set the number of bits that the monitor nativly supports (we do not have real 8, but 6 + FRC). Also in the manual it was written that if the monitor already has its dithering (we have because of FRC), then it's better to put 7 bits, I did so, but I do not see the difference between 6 and 7.
> You can set "reduce banding artifacts" on "high" (I did so). And you can uncheck "Reduce ringing artifacts", I did not see in this option benefit, so I turned it off to reduce GPU load.


Thanks again for clear explanation.


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Enterprise24*
> 
> I didn't notice ghosting on other site. Most sites are black text with white page.
> 
> About respond time it is just advertising value so I don't rely on it. SMTT 2.0 is more reliable but seem that only PCMonitors and TFTCentral test with this tool.
> 
> https://pcmonitors.info/reviews/dell-s2716dg/
> 
> Input lag
> We used a tool called SMTT 2.0 and a sensitive camera to analyse the latency of the S2716DG, by comparing with a number of monitors of known latency. Over 30 repeat readings were taken to help improve accuracy. Using this method, we calculated 3.68 ms (just over 1/2 a frame at 144Hz) of input lag.
> 
> http://www.tftcentral.co.uk/reviews/dell_s2716dg.htm
> 
> Here is about ghosting.
> 
> 
> 
> There was little difference in response times it seemed, as even at 60Hz they were very fast (3.4ms G2G). There did appear to be some slight improvement as you pushed the refresh rate higher, where they reached 2.8ms G2G average at 144Hz. It's not a huge difference, and the screen is still very fast at lower refresh rates. This should mean that even if you're running at lower refresh rates, for instance from an external console or device, then the pixel transitions are still very fast here which is good news.
> 
> Interestingly the overshoot behaviour varied at different refresh rates for some reason. Some transitions showed some overshoot at moderately high levels when running at 60Hz (e.g. the 0 - 255 transition, 12.1% overshoot), but at 144Hz that had disappeared. On the other hand, transitions such as 150 - 255 showed low levels of overshoot at 60Hz (5.7%) but higher levels at 144Hz (13.2%). All in all, it levelled out pretty much but it seemed the G-sync module did dynamically control the overdrive impulse at differing refresh rates, and with some slightly different characteristics as you went when it came to overshoot. The overall overshoot in this normal response time mode was low anyway so it wasn't really an issue, just something interesting to note about the behaviour of the overdrive impulse.


Thanks for the explanation! I'll give those articles a good read.

Is there any fix to the deep sleep problem? And why does Dell say that this behavior is "normal" when clearly it is not a normal behavior for other monitors?

And by the way, when you unboxed your monitor do you remember having that white sticker in the upper left corner of the screen and that you had to remove it? I didn't have that sticker on mine and the unboxing videos that I watched in Youtube shows that there is a sticker.


----------



## RAZR96

This monitor is actually a true 8 bit panel, at least according to TFTCentral and PCMonitors.info. However it's performance in compressed content is so bad that it is actually like a 6 bit monitor. I think maybe that's why the 6 bit setting helps.


----------



## AshBorer

is there any way to get games to stop overriding your NVidia monitor calibrations when playing in full screen?


----------



## HiCZoK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RAZR96*
> 
> This monitor is actually a true 8 bit panel, at least according to TFTCentral and PCMonitors.info. However it's performance in compressed content is so bad that it is actually like a 6 bit monitor. I think maybe that's why the 6 bit setting helps.


Actually by the way people are describing it, it has nothing to do with bits.
Seems like its fault of incorrect lowered factory hardware gamma. Somewhere at 1.9 which brightens dark content and makes corruption/blocky patches more visible. my guess


----------



## MechDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AshBorer*
> 
> is there any way to get games to stop overriding your NVidia monitor calibrations when playing in full screen?


Fall update for windows 10 should fix it.


----------



## Yukon Trooper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> Is there any fix to the deep sleep problem? And why does Dell say that this behavior is "normal" when clearly it is not a normal behavior for other monitors.


Disable deep sleep in the OSD.


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yukon Trooper*
> 
> Disable deep sleep in the OSD.


Yes, yes, I know that fixes the problem but that is not a solution. So I should've worded my question to add "aside from disabling deep sleep".


----------



## Enterprise24

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AshBorer*
> 
> is there any way to get games to stop overriding your NVidia monitor calibrations when playing in full screen?


Join fast ring insider preview or wait for fall creator update.


----------



## UndercoverZA

Recently bought one of these monitors and started going through this thread. I have the AO4 revision. Quite a lot of banding as experienced by many here. I'd considered returning the monitor, but what other options are there really with the same features that do not experience any issues. I feel that the monitor is really decent if one can look past the color banding.

At the moment I am running it on a 980ti. Thought I would share my settings for any interested as I have reduced the banding quite a bit on my monitor.

OSD:
Red 95%
Green 96%
Blue 99%
Contrast 75%

My brightness varies from 22 - 38% depending on the application/game

Nvidia settings:
Gamma
Red channel 0.69
Green channel 0.70
Blue channel 0.75

Digital Vibrance default


----------



## jelto

null


----------



## jelto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spookyzx*
> 
> ICC Profile by me.
> 
> DellS2716DG_Felipe.zip 14k .zip file


This is the best one I found for my A04, thank you!!!


----------



## kevindd992002

How do you calibrate this monitor? My Dad has a colorimeter but I don't have a clue on how to use it with the included software. He told me to just bring the monitor over to his house and we'll calibrate it together but I figured I ask away here first. I see three places where you can configure color settings:

1) Monitor OSD

2) NVCP

3) Windows ICC Profile

So do you have to modify the same settings on all three places? How are these three different from each other? I'm sorry, total noob with color image quality configuration in monitors here.


----------



## Enterprise24

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spookyzx*
> 
> ICC Profile by me.
> 
> DellS2716DG_Felipe.zip 14k .zip file


What is your settings in OSD / NVCP ? thanks.


----------



## kevindd992002

Anyone?


----------



## jelto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Enterprise24*
> 
> What is your settings in OSD / NVCP ? thanks.


Not the profile creator but I am using:

NVCP: FULL Range
OSD: Standard color, brightness 50, contrast 75

The banding is bad, but in games not so much. A04 panel.

If i need to watch a movie I change my range to limited and do the vibrance trick.
The new windows 10 addition should make this step easier to stick even in games.


----------



## fallenfuzz

I'm using the bellow ICC with all other default setting in NVCP.
OSD - RGB 100/98/98 and B/C - 32/75

Looks best so far

http://www111.zippyshare.com/v/aGhGJa5o/file.html


----------



## Yukon Trooper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> Yes, yes, I know that fixes the problem but that is not a solution. So I should've worded my question to add "aside from disabling deep sleep".


I don't think there's any other solution. I'm not sure losing deep sleep is a major issue for most people. Maybe <1W efficiency lost?


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yukon Trooper*
> 
> I don't think there's any other solution. I'm not sure losing deep sleep is a major issue for most people. Maybe <1W efficiency lost?


From what I've been reading, disabling deep sleep will make standby power consumption go up from <1W to 13W! So that is pretty significant if you ask me.


----------



## tgawn

I have been working with Dell regarding the Deep Sleep problem. I have an A03, they also sent me an A04 which I tested and it had the same issue.

For me it is the only issue with this otherwise great monitor. With deep sleep disabled my A03 will consume 13w all the time. With it enabled it consumes 13w, but then drops to 0.3w after 10 mins. It is at this point onward that the monitor will not resume. To make it resume I have to press on one of the OSD buttons. No big deal, but not how it should be. Dell know this and are working on the issue.


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tgawn*
> 
> I have been working with Dell regarding the Deep Sleep problem. I have an A03, they also sent me an A04 which I tested and it had the same issue.
> 
> For me it is the only issue with this otherwise great monitor. With deep sleep disabled my A03 will consume 13w all the time. With it enabled it consumes 13w, but then drops to 0.3w after 10 mins. It is at this point onward that the monitor will not resume. To make it resume I have to press on one of the OSD buttons. No big deal, but not how it should be. Dell know this and are working on the issue.


I didn't know you could just press one of the OSD buttons to wake it up, lol. What I was doing was to manually turn the monitor off and turn it back on which is very annoying for me. Pressing one of the OSD buttons would make it so much easier.

It's good to know that you're working with them. What is the current status of the case? Didn't you include the problem with Fast mode in your case with them? I was in a private conversation with one of the Dell reps in the Dell forums named Chris M and he's not a very helpful guy. He keeps on insisting that Dell is aware of the problems but decided not to fix them or release a firmware that will fix them. According to him, my choices are to return the monitor and have a refund or just keep using the monitor with these defects. He's definitely a PITA!


----------



## Enterprise24

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> I didn't know you could just press one of the OSD buttons to wake it up, lol. What I was doing was to manually turn the monitor off and turn it back on which is very annoying for me. Pressing one of the OSD buttons would make it so much easier.
> 
> It's good to know that you're working with them. What is the current status of the case? Didn't you include the problem with Fast mode in your case with them? I was in a private conversation with one of the Dell reps in the Dell forums named Chris M and he's not a very helpful guy. He keeps on insisting that Dell is aware of the problems but decided not to fix them or release a firmware that will fix them. According to him, my choices are to return the monitor and have a refund or just keep using the monitor with these defects. He's definitely a PITA!


I read so many comments of Chris and I must say that none is useful at all. His usually suggestion is try to use self diagnostic tool...
I think all of this problems (banding / ghosting / deep sleep bug) cannot be fixed via driver update (there is no update since 2015 !!). So keep it or refund. That is.


----------



## tgawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> I didn't know you could just press one of the OSD buttons to wake it up, lol. What I was doing was to manually turn the monitor off and turn it back on which is very annoying for me. Pressing one of the OSD buttons would make it so much easier.
> 
> It's good to know that you're working with them. What is the current status of the case? Didn't you include the problem with Fast mode in your case with them? I was in a private conversation with one of the Dell reps in the Dell forums named Chris M and he's not a very helpful guy. He keeps on insisting that Dell is aware of the problems but decided not to fix them or release a firmware that will fix them. According to him, my choices are to return the monitor and have a refund or just keep using the monitor with these defects. He's definitely a PITA!


Yeah just press one of the four inner buttons, not the outer power button.

That Chris guy is not the most helpful when it comes to things that do not have an easy answer.

So I took it up with Dell directly and was lucky enough to chat to a Dell engineer based in the UK. He was extremely helpful and sent me the A04. I did not want to at first as I am used to the problem and just use the buttons to resume, and didn't want to risk having another monitor with the same failure. Anyway we went ahead and right enough the A04 had the same problem, so it went back. The latest communication was that they have 'escalated the panel behaviour internally and await feedback from our engineering and vendor teams regarding this'.

I shall let you all know any response.

For me its not such a big deal having to extend my arm to press a button (first world problems!), but one that is definitely not right and that I at least wanted to feedback to them so they can iron it out for the next rev. It would have been nice if the Chris guy had at least made the same effort that I did in getting some answers as at the end of the day I know of no other monitor that refuses to wake from sleep at the click of the mouse.


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Enterprise24*
> 
> I read so many comments of Chris and I must say that none is useful at all. His usually suggestion is try to use self diagnostic tool...
> I think all of this problems (banding / ghosting / deep sleep bug) cannot be fixed via driver update (there is no update since 2015 !!). So keep it or refund. That is.


Exactly. He never even tried helping at all. Let's hope Nvidia pushes through with the temporal dithering. My ticket with them has a "researching" status. I definitely won't return this monitor.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tgawn*
> 
> Yeah just press one of the four inner buttons, not the outer power button.
> 
> That Chris guy is not the most helpful when it comes to things that do not have an easy answer.
> 
> So I took it up with Dell directly and was lucky enough to chat to a Dell engineer based in the UK. He was extremely helpful and sent me the A04. I did not want to at first as I am used to the problem and just use the buttons to resume, and didn't want to risk having another monitor with the same failure. Anyway we went ahead and right enough the A04 had the same problem, so it went back. The latest communication was that they have 'escalated the panel behaviour internally and await feedback from our engineering and vendor teams regarding this'.
> 
> I shall let you all know any response.
> 
> For me its not such a big deal having to extend my arm to press a button (first world problems!), but one that is definitely not right and that I at least wanted to feedback to them so they can iron it out for the next rev. It would have been nice if the Chris guy had at least made the same effort that I did in getting some answers as at the end of the day I know of no other monitor that refuses to wake from sleep at the click of the mouse.


Just tried it and it works. It's just weird that everytime I do this, Windows 10 detects a device has been plugged and the Gsync notification in the lower right corner shows up.

Thanks for letting us know.


----------



## MadBetaTester

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tgawn*
> 
> For me its not such a big deal having to extend my arm to press a button (first world problems!), but one that is definitely not right and that I at least wanted to feedback to them so they can iron it out for the next rev. It would have been nice if the Chris guy had at least made the same effort that I did in getting some answers as at the end of the day I know of no other monitor that refuses to wake from sleep at the click of the mouse.


That sleep behavior seems be inconsistent between revs of the S2716DG. I got two of them, forgot the rev numbers at the moment, but one requires you press that button to wake up and the other one does not. I put a kill-a-watt meter on them. The one that needs button press, reduces its power consumption to less than 1W when in sleep, why the other one which wakes up more quickly stays at 10W consumption. I tried fiddling with the "deep sleep" mode setting, and I can get the other one get into the 1W sleep mode, but it seems like it has like a 5 minute timer before it goes there from the 10W mode, but then I have to press a button too to wake it up. But the "deep sleep" does not seem to make a lick of difference for the other one. I gave up trying to figure this thing out.


----------



## tgawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MadBetaTester*
> 
> That sleep behavior seems be inconsistent between revs of the S2716DG. I got two of them, forgot the rev numbers at the moment, but one requires you press that button to wake up and the other one does not. I put a kill-a-watt meter on them. The one that needs button press, reduces its power consumption to less than 1W when in sleep, why the other one which wakes up more quickly stays at 10W consumption. I tried fiddling with the "deep sleep" mode setting, and I can get the other one get into the 1W sleep mode, but it seems like it has like a 5 minute timer before it goes there from the 10W mode, but then I have to press a button too to wake it up. But the "deep sleep" does not seem to make a lick of difference for the other one. I gave up trying to figure this thing out.


Yeah your right, I carried out a few tests on the A03 and A04.

The A03 dropped into deep sleep after around 10 mins, reducing power from 13w to 0.3w and requiring a button press to resume.

The A04 dropped into deep sleep much faster, maybe 3 mins, reducing power down to 0.3w, but the button press would not always resume and required a hard restart.

There was no way I could live with the A04 effectively crashing completely, so it went back and I am using my A03 which requires the button press.

A frustratingly silly issue. You would have through this would have been picked up in the development. such an ace monitor but seriously a normal sleep mode, and an OSD gamma control would have been bliss!


----------



## jelto

How does the new windows update help the situation with the ICC profiles?

More over, how does it help with the trick of setting the dynamic range to limited and then using the vibrance slider?
(This method completely removes color banding for me, and the dynamic range is full even though it is set to limited)


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tgawn*
> 
> Yeah your right, I carried out a few tests on the A03 and A04.
> 
> The A03 dropped into deep sleep after around 10 mins, reducing power from 13w to 0.3w and requiring a button press to resume.
> 
> The A04 dropped into deep sleep much faster, maybe 3 mins, reducing power down to 0.3w, but the button press would not always resume and required a hard restart.
> 
> There was no way I could live with the A04 effectively crashing completely, so it went back and I am using my A03 which requires the button press.
> 
> A frustratingly silly issue. You would have through this would have been picked up in the development. such an ace monitor but seriously a normal sleep mode, and an OSD gamma control would have been bliss!


Mine is A04 and so far, since I knew that you can wake the monitor up by pressing one of the OSD buttons, I never encountered the issue of the monitor sometimes not resuming when you press those OSD buttons.


----------



## Enterprise24

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jelto*
> 
> How does the new windows update help the situation with the ICC profiles?
> 
> More over, how does it help with the trick of setting the dynamic range to limited and then using the vibrance slider?
> (This method completely removes color banding for me, and the dynamic range is full even though it is set to limited)


I am sorry to say that nothing can fix color reset when launching full screen games with limit dynamic range + vibrance slider trick. I am on lastest Windows 10 insider preview and it didn't help. Even windows 7 have the same issue. However it fix gamma / brightness resetting when launching full screen games in normal Windows 10. This fix will implement in fall creator update.

Dunno it is Nvidia fault or MS fault.


----------



## MechDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Enterprise24*
> 
> I am sorry to say that nothing can fix color reset when launching full screen games with limit dynamic range + vibrance slider trick. I am on lastest Windows 10 insider preview and it didn't help. Even windows 7 have the same issue. However it fix gamma / brightness resetting when launching full screen games in normal Windows 10. This fix will implement in fall creator update.
> 
> Dunno it is Nvidia fault or MS fault.


I do not know what I did or what has changed, but *my Nvidia settings and ICC profile have not been reset* when launching full screen games. I did not even notice it. I do not use insider preview. I tested with a few more games. Some reset, some do not.

*As for limit dynamic range + vibrance slider trick*. I think with it *black color itself (background in the lagom black level test) becomes paler or little whiter.*


----------



## kevindd992002

Did you guys have the sticker on the upper left hand area of the display itself when you first got it brand new and still in its plastic wrap? I just didn't have that sticker and am wondering why.


----------



## MechDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MechDragon*
> 
> I do not know what I did or what has changed, but *my Nvidia settings and ICC profile have not been reset* when launching full screen games. I did not even notice it. I do not use insider preview. I tested with a few more games. Some reset, some do not.
> 
> *As for limit dynamic range + vibrance slider trick*. I think with it *black color itself (background in the lagom black level test) becomes paler or little whiter.*


There is also a small trick. You can download Autokhotkey and assign to any combination of buttons a change the digital vibrance. In many games this works in full screen mode. (Work in Diablo 3, Witcher 3, Total War Warhammer 1 & 2) (Didn't work in Watch Dogs, Resident Evil 7. But you can just play in window without borders I changed the activation button, now it works in fullscreen)


----------



## jelto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MechDragon*
> 
> There is also a small trick. You can download Autokhotkey and assign to any combination of buttons a change the digital vibrance. In many games this works in full screen mode. (Work in Diablo 3, Witcher 3, Total War Warhammer 1 & 2) (Didn't work in Watch Dogs, Resident Evil 7. But you can just play in window without borders I changed the activation button, now it works in fullscreen)


thanks for the tip, i will try that on games where the banding is an issue.

also I saw you say: As for limit dynamic range + vibrance slider trick. I think with it black color itself (background in the lagom black level test) becomes paler or little whiter.

I for some reason do not notice this, color range seems the same with full and limited / slider trick, but maybe my eyes are playing on me. But I'll tell you, after doing this trick the colors in movies look very nice.


----------



## MechDragon

*Update*: I wrote a script that every few seconds checks to see if the main window has changed on the screen or not. If it changes, the script changes the Vibrance. *Works in all my games*. You do not need to press anything in games and change the settings after reboot. Script uses only 4 mb and load CPU 0%


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MechDragon*
> 
> *Update*: I wrote a script that every few seconds checks to see if the main window has changed on the screen or not. If it changes, the script changes the Vibrance. *Works in all my games*. You do not need to press anything in games and change the settings after reboot. Script uses only 4 mb and load CPU 0%


Time to share  What language did you use for this? Simple batch file? Powershell?


----------



## edbtzy

Recently bought this monitor (A04). I am getting REALLLLLLY bad color banding AND grey's look somewhat brown. Seems like there is a very light yellow overlay on the screen and its somewhat unbearable. Here are a few examples:

Banding: 

Yellow tint (dell on right):


----------



## MechDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> Time to share
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What language did you use for this? Simple batch file? Powershell?


I do not know what language, I did it in Autohotkey.
*How to make the Vibrance change automatically when you start the computer and games, and when alt+tabing between games and desktop. Works in full screen mode (at least for me).*:
1. Install Autohotkey.
2. Download and unzip https://github.com/jNizM/AHK_NVIDIA_NvAPI
3. Place folder "AHK_NVIDIA_NvAPI-master" in the folder where you installed AutoHotkey (Default: C:\Program Files\AutoHotkey).
4. Go to folder "C:\Program Files\AutoHotkey\AHK_NVIDIA_NvAPI-master\src" and create a script file there.
5. Paste this code into it *(If you use a different value of Digital Vibrance, change the value of 50 to its value in two lines of code.)*:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Code:



Code:


#NoEnv
#SingleInstance Force
SetBatchLines -1
#Include Class_NvAPI.ahk

NVIDIA := new NvAPI()
NVIDIA.SetDVCLevelEx(50, 0)
TitleOld =
#Persistent
SetTimer, vibr, 1000
return

vibr:
WinGetTitle, TitleNew, A
if (TitleNew != TitleOld)
{
sleep 2000
NVIDIA.SetDVCLevelEx(50, 0)
TitleOld = %TitleNew%
}
return




6. The script is ready. If you want it to start automatically when you start the computer, then create a shortcut to the script and transfer it to the "C:\Users\YourUserName\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Programs\Startup".
*I put the periodicity of checking 1000 (probably milliseconds) and the delay for changing the Vibrance of 2000. (Some games are run longer). You can change the values to the desired ones.*


----------



## Enterprise24

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *edbtzy*
> 
> Recently bought this monitor (A04). I am getting REALLLLLLY bad color banding AND grey's look somewhat brown. Seems like there is a very light yellow overlay on the screen and its somewhat unbearable. Here are a few examples:
> 
> Banding:
> 
> Yellow tint (dell on right):


Install TFTCentral ICC profile and follow their settings (brightness 26 / contrast 75 / RGB 97 99 96).

After playing with more than 10 profiles I think TFTCentral profile is best.

Banding is normal issue with this monitor. Use Reshade Deband in games and Potplayer + MadVR for video player.


----------



## Rvix

Got the 24 inch version of this monitor. There is nothing wrong with the display itself but the monitor making a faint high-pitched noise constantly while it's working and on stand-by mode. Recently I have noticed that this noise is still there even if I turn it off completely by pressing the power button. Apparently, unplugging monitor is the only way to make it stop. The noise I am talking about is by no means loud or anything but it's there if you listen carefully. Also, it is sounding like in two different tones with fixed intervals. Oh, and the front metallic bezel which Dell logo is placed on gets slightly warm and stays that way, again both while working and on stand-by mode till I plug monitor off.

Aside from the sound and warmth, it's working good for half a year now. Should I be worried?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Enterprise24

Someone mention about A05 revision (late July+ manufacture date). But looks like it utterly failed in black level testing.


__
https://www.reddit.com/r/749ah6/dell_s2716dg_a04_vs_a05_vs_ips_update/



http://imgur.com/z9elU




http://imgur.com/AgKBz


----------



## HiCZoK

This dawn engine pic is heavily flawed. It is badly composed and have a lot of banding. I could see it even on oled or va.
It's minimalized by ips oin Your second link because it's probably crushing blacks.


----------



## MechDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Enterprise24*
> 
> Someone mention about A05 revision (late July+ manufacture date). But looks like it utterly failed in black level testing.
> 
> 
> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/749ah6/dell_s2716dg_a04_vs_a05_vs_ips_update/
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/z9elU
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/AgKBz


He simply destroyed his dark colors. Banding is the same.


----------



## patrickmallory

I have the Rev. 05 (July Date) as well as the Rev. 04.

The banding issue seems to be a lot better on the Rev. 05. The linked pictures look a lot better than the Rev. 04 in terms of banding.


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *patrickmallory*
> 
> I have the Rev. 05 (July Date) as well as the Rev. 04.
> 
> The banding issue seems to be a lot better on the Rev. 05. The linked pictures look a lot better than the Rev. 04 in terms of banding.


You really have to confirm this: do you have the DGR or the DG? The latest version for the DGR is A05 and the latest version of the DG is A04. Both of these were released some time in 2016 so they are not NEW revisions at all. This has been confirmed by Dell and I posted this a couple of pages back. We have to compare apples and apples guys.


----------



## patrickmallory

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> You really have to confirm this: do you have the DGR or the DG? The latest version for the DGR is A05 and the latest version of the DG is A04. Both of these were released some time in 2016 so they are not NEW revisions at all. This has been confirmed by Dell and I posted this a couple of pages back. We have to compare apples and apples guys.


I have the DG version right from Dell. I can also confirm it is the Rev. 05 Model. It is listed on both the box and the monitor itself as being Rev. 05.


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *patrickmallory*
> 
> I have the DG version right from Dell. I can also confirm it is the Rev. 05 Model. It is listed on both the box and the monitor itself as being Rev. 05.


That's interesting. Dell usually sells the DGR version. Good for you though. Any improvements you noticed over A04?


----------



## patrickmallory

The only real difference I notice with the A05 is that the banding issue seems to be a lot better then with the A04.


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *patrickmallory*
> 
> The only real difference I notice with the A05 is that the banding issue seems to be a lot better then with the A04.


Ok. Can you post a pic of your monitor's back label here so that everyone has a reference?


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *tgawn*
> 
> Yeah your right, I carried out a few tests on the A03 and A04.
> 
> The A03 dropped into deep sleep after around 10 mins, reducing power from 13w to 0.3w and requiring a button press to resume.
> 
> The A04 dropped into deep sleep much faster, maybe 3 mins, reducing power down to 0.3w, but the button press would not always resume and required a hard restart.
> 
> There was no way I could live with the A04 effectively crashing completely, so it went back and I am using my A03 which requires the button press.
> 
> A frustratingly silly issue. You would have through this would have been picked up in the development. such an ace monitor but seriously a normal sleep mode, and an OSD gamma control would have been bliss!
> 
> 
> 
> Mine is A04 and so far, since I knew that you can wake the monitor up by pressing one of the OSD buttons, I never encountered the issue of the monitor sometimes not resuming when you press those OSD buttons.
Click to expand...

Ok. I can finally confirm that I also have this intermittent issue in the A04 wherein sometimes it won't resume by pressing one of the OSD buttons! I agree, it's insane!


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Enterprise24*
> 
> Install TFTCentral ICC profile and follow their settings (brightness 26 / contrast 75 / RGB 97 99 96).
> 
> After playing with more than 10 profiles I think TFTCentral profile is best.
> 
> Banding is normal issue with this monitor. Use Reshade Deband in games and Potplayer + MadVR for video player.


I went to TFTCentral's website and saw the same settings but I'm kinda confused on one thing. There are RGB columns plus a Preset column. In this monitor, you can either choose Custom Color to set the RGB values or set the Preset to Standard. Which one does TFTCentral wants us to follow when using their ICC profile, Custom Color or Standard?


----------



## Enterprise24

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> I went to TFTCentral's website and saw the same settings but I'm kinda confused on one thing. There are RGB columns plus a Preset column. In this monitor, you can either choose Custom Color to set the RGB values or set the Preset to Standard. Which one does TFTCentral wants us to follow when using their ICC profile, Custom Color or Standard?


Set color to custom (97 99 96).









I tweak it further by setting gamma in NVCP to 0.81. Looks a bit better while don't ruin black level / contrast test on lagom.


----------



## tgawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> Ok. I can finally confirm that I also have this intermittent issue in the A04 wherein sometimes it won't resume by pressing one of the OSD buttons! I agree, it's insane!


Ahhh crap, that is no good.

I found the A04 was pretty much useless as it required a hard reset after falling into deep sleep. The A03 just required the button press which I could live with.

It should be noted that this problem only occurs when Windows puts the monitor to sleep. If you manually sleep the PC it should be fine and resume no problem.

So to test, set the monitor to sleep after one minute. Then after it sleeps wait for about 10 / 15 mins for it to enter deep sleep. It was at this point the A04 would be completely unresponsive, yet the A03 resumed with pressing an OSD button.


----------



## Lass3

Does anyone know if Dell will update the S2716DG soon.
This monitor is due to an update. As of now, the 24 inch version is superior; 165 Hz, no banding issues, better colors etc.


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Enterprise24*
> 
> Set color to custom (97 99 96).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I tweak it further by setting gamma in NVCP to 0.81. Looks a bit better while don't ruin black level / contrast test on lagom.


And do you adjust the NVCP gamma under Display > Adjust desktop color settings?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tgawn*
> 
> Ahhh crap, that is no good.
> 
> I found the A04 was pretty much useless as it required a hard reset after falling into deep sleep. The A03 just required the button press which I could live with.
> 
> It should be noted that this problem only occurs when Windows puts the monitor to sleep. If you manually sleep the PC it should be fine and resume no problem.
> 
> So to test, set the monitor to sleep after one minute. Then after it sleeps wait for about 10 / 15 mins for it to enter deep sleep. It was at this point the A04 would be completely unresponsive, yet the A03 resumed with pressing an OSD button.


Right. The issue happens to me randomly. Most of the time I can resume my A04 with the press of an OSD button though.

@All

I re-read my private conversation with "DELL Chris-M" again in the Dell forums and he apparently gave more accurate information about the A04/A05 revisions. To understand it better, here's our conversation:

Quote:


> 1) Chris' reply:
> 
> Your monitor
> 
> A04
> April 26, 2017
> HG4VW = Dell part number (Retail version S2716DG)
> 
> Another Overclock.net user's monitor
> 
> A05
> March 24, 2017
> R08JM = Dell part number (OEM version S2716DG)
> 
> Why are they different firmware revisions and date confusion? Yours was the retail version, different part number, factory location, and OEM manufacturer code.
> 
> 2) My reply:
> 
> So mine was the DGR even though it says DG in the box?
> 
> 3) Chris' reply:
> 
> R as in retail, yes. Wouldn't surprise me that the retail box was incorrect.


So basically, the DGR and DG both show as DG in the monitor's box and on the panel itself. If you notice, the manufacture date of the 2nd monitor is March 24, 2017 but has an A05 revision while mine has a later manufacture date but is still on A04. Whatever Dell was thinking, go figure


----------



## Enterprise24

Yeah only Gamma is changed. Other settings seem to affect color accuracy / dark details too much.


----------



## HiCZoK

How is banding on this image?
I've got AOC AG251FG recently and already sold my amva so I cannot compare. I think this monitor have gamma about 2.1 when I measured it "by the eye". I know it's a different monitor but also TN and it does not have it's own thread so whatever.
But this game looks very bad in some scenes. Here is screenshot:
(click to load image)
https://lensdump.com/i/RS5qx


----------



## MechDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HiCZoK*
> 
> How is banding on this image?
> I've got AOC AG251FG recently and already sold my amva so I cannot compare. I think this monitor have gamma about 2.1 when I measured it "by the eye". I know it's a different monitor but also TN and it does not have it's own thread so whatever.
> But this game looks very bad in some scenes. Here is screenshot:
> (click to load image)
> https://lensdump.com/i/RS5qx





http://imgur.com/VATPY


----------



## HiCZoK

yep. Exactly the same here.
I think the game is at fault as it's looking the same on my smartphone with ips screen actually (I could've thought of this earlier)

What is the course of action? Just use rehsade?


----------



## nexxusty

Ugh... eff this monitor.

I got a replacement from Dell the other day and it's an A04. Ugly as hell. Worst banding I've ever seen.

So there is no recourse here with this LCD is there? Basically deal with it or sell it?

Was thinking of downgrading to 1080p again to get a few more years out of my GTX 1080 FE anyway. Seems like now is the time. On the plus side, Dell just straight up sent me a new LCD without having to send the new one back.

I'm not looking to rip them off here.... but has anyone not sent theirs back and kept both? I did not sign anything so I am not "legally" obligated to send it back. Just morally obligated. LOL. I think a free LCD would make me a lot less pissed about spending as much as I did on this in the first place.

Haha, any thoughts?


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nexxusty*
> 
> Ugh... eff this monitor.
> 
> I got a replacement from Dell the other day and it's an A04. Ugly as hell. Worst banding I've ever seen.
> 
> So there is no recourse here with this LCD is there? Basically deal with it or sell it?
> 
> Was thinking of downgrading to 1080p again to get a few more years out of my GTX 1080 FE anyway. Seems like now is the time. On the plus side, Dell just straight up sent me a new LCD without having to send the new one back.
> 
> I'm not looking to rip them off here.... but has anyone not sent theirs back and kept both? I did not sign anything so I am not "legally" obligated to send it back. Just morally obligated. LOL. I think a free LCD would make me a lot less pissed about spending as much as I did on this in the first place.
> 
> Haha, any thoughts?


I would keep both and just sell one. Not your fault they didn't ask for the old one (I think you meant old one and not the new one, right?) back. Sometimes, Amazon also does this. They give you an exception for you to keep the old one as a sign of good faith. It's not like they're losing money over it. One monitor for them is just a speck out of their whole sales lot


----------



## hawkeye071292

I got the 27 inch exact model of this at best buy a few weeks ago for $450. I am loving it.


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hawkeye071292*
> 
> I got the 27 inch exact model of this at best buy a few weeks ago for $450. I am loving it.


Me too, I'm loving the monitor except for the deep sleep issue. My eyes are not trained to notice monitor color deficiency so I have less problem with banding and all that.


----------



## nexxusty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> I would keep both and just sell one. Not your fault they didn't ask for the old one (I think you meant old one and not the new one, right?) back. Sometimes, Amazon also does this. They give you an exception for you to keep the old one as a sign of good faith. It's not like they're losing money over it. One monitor for them is just a speck out of their whole sales lot


I really don't have ANY qualms about "stealing" from a large company like them. I just wanted to see if others would do the same. Haha. Makes me feel better about myself.

Was kind of thinking of flipping it and doing a "secretive". Sell one, and my current 1080 = 1080ti for free? I would have enough and then some for a 1080ti... I would like something to see me through the winter. Volta is too far off.... I think, LOL.

I have not been paying attention like I usually do. Volta is going to drop around Q2/Q3 2018 right?

***edit***

Just went and looked at the store I would likely buy my GTX 1080ti from and they have, what seems to be a decent one... GIGABYTE GeForce® GTX 1080 Ti Gaming OC 11GB. Ugh... yeah things cost a LOT in Canada. Oh well at least I'm not in the UK, they get completely owned over there. It's not even remotely fair how much they have to pay. That at least makes me feel... less owned. Hehe.


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nexxusty*
> 
> I really don't have ANY qualms about "stealing" from a large company like them. I just wanted to see if others would do the same. Haha. Makes me feel better about myself.
> 
> Was kind of thinking of flipping it and doing a "secretive". Sell one, and my current 1080 = 1080ti for free? I would have enough and then some for a 1080ti... I would like something to see me through the winter. Volta is too far off.... I think, LOL.
> 
> I have not been paying attention like I usually do. Volta is going to drop around Q2/Q3 2018 right?
> 
> ***edit***
> 
> Just went and looked at the store I would likely buy my GTX 1080ti from and they have, what seems to be a decent one... GIGABYTE GeForce® GTX 1080 Ti Gaming OC 11GB. Ugh... yeah things cost a LOT in Canada. Oh well at least I'm not in the UK, they get completely owned over there. It's not even remotely fair how much they have to pay. That at least makes me feel... less owned. Hehe.


Right. I'm sure there are others that won't agree with this move but I'm not one of them. I also don't feel there's anything immoral about it.

There's no conclusive release date on Volta yet but some are saying "early 2018". You won't go wrong with a 1080Ti for now.


----------



## hawkeye071292

I do returns for work equipment all the time. Most of the time its usually heavier stuff that would be too expensive to ship back. Like a UPS or something. They usually dont ask for a return unless they want to take it apart to see if a recall is needed or something with a particular model. If they didn't send you a label already, they don't want it back.

Edit: If they don't get the equipment back at all, they can claim it as a total loss and their insurance will get the bill for it. Whereas if they get a return for any reason, they cannot do that. Losing money.


----------



## Enterprise24

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> Me too, I'm loving the monitor except for the deep sleep issue. My eyes are not trained to notice monitor color deficiency so I have less problem with banding and all that.


I just disable deep sleep and call it a day lol.


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Enterprise24*
> 
> I just disable deep sleep and call it a day lol.


That's what I did a few hours ago







**ck Dell!


----------



## tgawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Enterprise24*
> 
> I just disable deep sleep and call it a day lol.


This is fine unless you use the sleep function extensively, then the additional power consumption may be something you may want to avoid.


----------



## TheMainJam

Hey just picked this monitor up from ebay and the listing said it turned itself off after 10 mins well they didnt mention it would not turn back on!!

the screen starts to flicker and then just goes black. i cannot bring up the osd. if i turn it off then on again sometimes the screen will come on but then goes off after 1 to 2 secs.

i called dell about a warranty but they want a receipt before they would warranty it







so much for tranferable warranty









i am wondering if its a power supply problem or an panel problem.. i can get a new power supply board from ebay for it for 50 bucks i just dont want to wastes more money towards it if i cant repair it.

other than that does anyone have a receipt from after august 2016 at a retail location that i could possibly use? haha.


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheMainJam*
> 
> Hey just picked this monitor up from ebay and the listing said it turned itself off after 10 mins well they didnt mention it would not turn back on!!
> 
> the screen starts to flicker and then just goes black. i cannot bring up the osd. if i turn it off then on again sometimes the screen will come on but then goes off after 1 to 2 secs.
> 
> i called dell about a warranty but they want a receipt before they would warranty it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so much for tranferable warranty
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i am wondering if its a power supply problem or an panel problem.. i can get a new power supply board from ebay for it for 50 bucks i just dont want to wastes more money towards it if i cant repair it.
> 
> other than that does anyone have a receipt from after august 2016 at a retail location that i could possibly use? haha.


Why don't you return it on eBay for the reason of item not described?


----------



## MechDragon

Has anyone tried my script with a limited range? It works very well. But I noticed that if the screen turns off from inactivity, then all the positive sides of the trick with range and Vibrance disappear. Banding returns. And no machinations with settings do not help. Only reboot. Therefore, it remains only to turn off the screen shutdown.


----------



## TheMainJam

I paid 300 for it. I have started the return process but shipping is 75 bucks. The only way i was able to get this is because of the price. The little time i did spend with it working i was really happy. Its also not anabuse issue as the monitor doesnt have a scratch on it so it must be the power supply or the main board failed while under the three year warranty so i am not too happy that dell wouldnt stand behind that either







i know i didnt spend full price but someone did.

I would even be willing to repair it i just dont know if its the power board or main board and each are 60 bucks... For used ...


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MechDragon*
> 
> Has anyone tried my script with a limited range? It works very well. But I noticed that if the screen turns off from inactivity, then all the positive sides of the trick with range and Vibrance disappear. Banding returns. And no machinations with settings do not help. Only reboot. Therefore, it remains only to turn off the screen shutdown.


I thought putting the dynamic range to limited isn't really the way to go about the banding issue?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheMainJam*
> 
> I paid 300 for it. I have started the return process but shipping is 75 bucks. The only way i was able to get this is because of the price. The little time i did spend with it working i was really happy. Its also not anabuse issue as the monitor doesnt have a scratch on it so it must be the power supply or the main board failed while under the three year warranty so i am not too happy that dell wouldnt stand behind that either
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i know i didnt spend full price but someone did.
> 
> I would even be willing to repair it i just dont know if its the power board or main board and each are 60 bucks... For used ...


Yeah but naturally Dell would require the receipt for warranty. I bet this is written in their warranty agreement. It's not because they don't stand behind their products man. I guess this is a lessob learned for yoy when buying a 2nd hand item in ebay.


----------



## Enterprise24

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> I thought putting the dynamic range to limited isn't really the way to go about the banding issue?
> Yeah but naturally Dell would require the receipt for warranty. I bet this is written in their warranty agreement. It's not because they don't stand behind their products man. I guess this is a lessob learned for yoy when buying a 2nd hand item in ebay.


With vibrance slide trick it will looks like full range but with a little less banding (check with powerd by dawn engine picture).









Reshade Deband and madVR work really well so I didn't try MechDragon's suggestion yet.


----------



## Enterprise24

So I just reporting another bug to Nvidia. Hope that they will understand what I try to communicate. My Engrish is really suck.

I try this method by both HDMI and Displayport.

1.Open Nvidia Control Panel
2.Go to change resolution then Apply the following settings.
3.Select use Nvidia color settings. Go to output dynamic ranged and change from full to limited.
4.At this point color will looks very grey-out.
5.Go to Adjust desktop color settings and Apply the following enhancements. Moving digital vibrance from default (50%) to either 49 or 51 then hit cancel.
6.Color will looks like full dynamic range again with less banding.

7.1 Try restart or sign out or shut down then turn on computer. Color will looks grey-out again.

7.2 Try launching full screen game. Color will looks grey-out again.
7.2.1 Alt+Tab to Windows. Then open Nvidia Control Panel then repeat step 5
7.2.2 Color will looks like full dynamic range again.
7.2.3 Then Alt+Tab back to your games. You will find that color will looks grey-out again.


----------



## Enterprise24

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MechDragon*
> 
> I do not know what language, I did it in Autohotkey.
> *How to make the Vibrance change automatically when you start the computer and games, and when alt+tabing between games and desktop. Works in full screen mode (at least for me).*:
> 1. Install Autohotkey.
> 2. Download and unzip https://github.com/jNizM/AHK_NVIDIA_NvAPI
> 3. Place folder "AHK_NVIDIA_NvAPI-master" in the folder where you installed AutoHotkey (Default: C:\Program Files\AutoHotkey).
> 4. Go to folder "C:\Program Files\AutoHotkey\AHK_NVIDIA_NvAPI-master\src" and create a script file there.
> 5. Paste this code into it *(If you use a different value of Digital Vibrance, change the value of 50 to its value in two lines of code.)*:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> #NoEnv
> #SingleInstance Force
> SetBatchLines -1
> #Include Class_NvAPI.ahk
> 
> NVIDIA := new NvAPI()
> NVIDIA.SetDVCLevelEx(50, 0)
> TitleOld =
> #Persistent
> SetTimer, vibr, 1000
> return
> 
> vibr:
> WinGetTitle, TitleNew, A
> if (TitleNew != TitleOld)
> {
> sleep 2000
> NVIDIA.SetDVCLevelEx(50, 0)
> TitleOld = %TitleNew%
> }
> return
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 6. The script is ready. If you want it to start automatically when you start the computer, then create a shortcut to the script and transfer it to the "C:\Users\YourUserName\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Programs\Startup".
> *I put the periodicity of checking 1000 (probably milliseconds) and the delay for changing the Vibrance of 2000. (Some games are run longer). You can change the values to the desired ones.*


Try Totalwar Warhammer 1 didn't work. I must do something wrong.


----------



## MechDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Enterprise24*
> 
> Try Totalwar Warhammer 1 didn't work. I must do something wrong.


The script should be here. You run it? Does this work outside the game? Does the autohotkey icon appear in the tray at the bottom right? Do you make the range limited and when you focus any other window the colors become norma automaticly?


----------



## Enterprise24

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MechDragon*
> 
> The script should be here. You run it? Does this work outside the game? Does the autohotkey icon appear in the tray at the bottom right? Do you make the range limited and when you focus any other window the colors become norma automaticly?


1. Try sign out. Didn't work.
2. No autohotkey in tray.
3. Nothing change.
4.Try sign out I got this error.

error at line 4 #Include file "Class_NvAPI.ahk" cannot be opened.

The program will exit.


----------



## Enterprise24

lol I am idiot. I didn't double click on newly create script. Work in Totalwar now. Thanks.

But sign out still got that error and color doesn't change...


----------



## MechDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Enterprise24*
> 
> lol I am idiot. I didn't double click on newly create script. Work in Totalwar now. Thanks.
> 
> But sign out still got that error and color doesn't change...


So does it work or not?
And what does "sign out" mean?
Judging by the error text, it turns out that the script file and the Class_NvAPI.ank file are not in one folder. Or the file Class_NvAPI.ank is blocked. Or the script should be run as administrator.

I moved the script file to another location and got the same error. So most likely your script file is not in that folder.

And does anyone know if calibration with the colorimeter can help with banding? Because I do not like the way with a limited range and vibrance. It definitely spoils the dark color.


----------



## kevindd992002

My Dad has a colorimeter and a spectrometer and I want to borrow them. But he said that it's hard to use the software that comes with them if I'm a first time user. Is it really that hard? I thought they do the calibration automatically?


----------



## Enterprise24

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MechDragon*
> 
> So does it work or not?
> And what does "sign out" mean?
> Judging by the error text, it turns out that the script file and the Class_NvAPI.ank file are not in one folder. Or the file Class_NvAPI.ank is blocked. Or the script should be run as administrator.
> 
> I moved the script file to another location and got the same error. So most likely your script file is not in that folder.
> 
> And does anyone know if calibration with the colorimeter can help with banding? Because I do not like the way with a limited range and vibrance. It definitely spoils the dark color.


It is in the same folder.



Try sign out / restart / shut down then turn on pc again got error.

Run as admin didn't help.

Nevermind just create script shortcut to desktop and double click manually.










Sign out is very powerful tool. It's like very quick restart without turn off pc. If my games freeze in full screen and task manager didn't work I can use sign out to quickly restart everything.

Someone already answer question about colorimeter. He said that banding is just a little less.


----------



## MechDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Enterprise24*
> 
> It is in the same folder.
> 
> 
> 
> Try sign out / restart / shut down then turn on pc again got error.
> 
> Run as admin didn't help.
> 
> Nevermind just create script shortcut to desktop and double click manually.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sign out is very powerful tool. It's like very quick restart without turn off pc. If my games freeze in full screen and task manager didn't work I can use sign out to quickly restart everything.
> 
> Someone already answer question about colorimeter. He said that banding is just a little less.


And I realized what it was. I do not use this). If the game is so freeze, then I press Win + Tab and press to create a new desktop on the bottom right, and then I open the task manager in new desktop and finish the freez process, then pressing the Win + tab again and delete the new desktop.


----------



## MechDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> My Dad has a colorimeter and a spectrometer and I want to borrow them. But he said that it's hard to use the software that comes with them if I'm a first time user. Is it really that hard? I thought they do the calibration automatically?


As far as I know, for the best result you need a free DisplayCAL program. It seems like you just need to connect the device to the computer, turn on the calibration in the program and follow the directions.


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Enterprise24*
> 
> It is in the same folder.
> 
> 
> 
> Try sign out / restart / shut down then turn on pc again got error.
> 
> Run as admin didn't help.
> 
> Nevermind just create script shortcut to desktop and double click manually.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sign out is very powerful tool. It's like very quick restart without turn off pc. If my games freeze in full screen and task manager didn't work I can use sign out to quickly restart everything.
> 
> Someone already answer question about colorimeter. He said that banding is just a little less.


It's still not same as a restart though. But yeah, it's a quick way of restarting program although services that are set to start at startup (most services) won't get bounced.

Yeah but calibration will improve colors, not just banding.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MechDragon*
> 
> And I realized what it was. I do not use this). If the game is so freeze, then I press Win + Tab and press to create a new desktop on the bottom right, and then I open the task manager in new desktop and finish the freez process, then pressing the Win + tab again and delete the new desktop.


Come to think of it, I never tried using this Win10 feature, lol.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MechDragon*
> 
> As far as I know, for the best result you need a free DisplayCAL program. It seems like you just need to connect the device to the computer, turn on the calibration in the program and follow the directions.


What do you mean by free DisplayCAL program? Is that the name of the software?


----------



## MechDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> It's still not same as a restart though. But yeah, it's a quick way of restarting program although services that are set to start at startup (most services) won't get bounced.
> 
> Yeah but calibration will improve colors, not just banding.
> Come to think of it, I never tried using this Win10 feature, lol.
> What do you mean by free DisplayCAL program? Is that the name of the software?


Yes. https://displaycal.net/

I'm thinking about buying a colorimeter. But I'm afraid that this does not help with the banding.


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MechDragon*
> 
> Yes. https://displaycal.net/
> 
> I'm thinking about buying a colorimeter. But I'm afraid that this does not help with the banding.


Ok, gotcha. I borrowed the X-Rite i1 from my Dad now. I hope it does the job. He also has the i1 Pro and i2 Pro, I think, but he's using them so I have to make use of this for the meantime.


----------



## Enterprise24

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> Ok, gotcha. I borrowed the X-Rite i1 from my Dad now. I hope it does the job. He also has the i1 Pro and i2 Pro, I think, but he's using them so I have to make use of this for the meantime.


Waiting for report back result. I am also interest if colorimeter will help much with banding ?


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Enterprise24*
> 
> Waiting for report back result. I am also interest if colorimeter will help much with banding ?


Yeah, I'll see if I have time this week to do this. I've been very busy lately.

On another note, is ghosting really normal for this monitor even if Response Time is set to Normal? I just noticed that while I was scrolling down in forums today, my eyes notice that ghosting. It's not as terrible as when response time is set to Fast but it's definitely more than my last monitor.


----------



## spdaimon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> Yeah, I'll see if I have time this week to do this. I've been very busy lately.
> 
> On another note, is ghosting really normal for this monitor even if Response Time is set to Normal? I just noticed that while I was scrolling down in forums today, my eyes notice that ghosting. It's not as terrible as when response time is set to Fast but it's definitely more than my last monitor.


Yeah. I noticed it right away. You can turn on ULMB mode to get rid of it. Have to change the refresh to 80, 100, or 120.

EDIT: for clarification, I changed my settings based on this link: http://en.community.dell.com/support-forums/peripherals/f/3529/t/19668108
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tgawn*
> 
> This is fine unless you use the sleep function extensively, then the additional power consumption may be something you may want to avoid.


I don't know. They should just call it Comatose mode... Because it won't wake up.








Most the time I turn off the monitor when I not using it, and because if I remote in so it doesn't come on.


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spdaimon*
> 
> Yeah. I noticed it right away. You can turn on ULMB mode to get rid of it. Have to change the refresh to 80, 100, or 120.
> 
> EDIT: for clarification, I changed my settings based on this link: http://en.community.dell.com/support-forums/peripherals/f/3529/t/19668108


Yeah, that workaround is more of a hassle though  Can you set non-global settings for your browser in NVCP? You can do this in games when you either want ULMB or GSync but I'm not sure if it's possible in the Desktop or Internet browser.

I'm not very particular with colors but this ghosting just sucks! This is the very first time I noticed bad ghosting in a monitor and I was really surprised my untrained eye caught it.


----------



## Lass3

Can you run 165 Hz on your S2716DG?


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lass3*
> 
> Can you run 165 Hz on your S2716DG?


No.


----------



## fallenfuzz

Hey all,

anyone tested with 1709 win10 update and NVCP settings?
Does they stay?
What is better colorporfile or edit NVCP with default color or a mix?


----------



## SomebodyOnce

Guys and Gals,

Which revision seems to be the best?

A03?

Ill be going for a hunt next week, digging through retailers warehouse and i need to know which im looking for.


----------



## jelto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fallenfuzz*
> 
> Hey all,
> 
> anyone tested with 1709 win10 update and NVCP settings?
> Does they stay?
> What is better colorporfile or edit NVCP with default color or a mix?


NVCP settings stay, doesn't matter though as banding happens either way once you manually adjust the gamma.


----------



## marcus1954

Hi all im a new member have been reading all these posts and finding them very interesting. I bought a S2716DG in October 2016 .Its an A03 built in May 2016. When I got it I calibrated it manually using NVidia and OSD set and a download of the PC MONITORS I C C profile. It is very good but was still seeing that color could be improved. Well to cut a long story short. I bought a datacolor SPYDER5PRO and did a full calibration . And now its 2.2 gamma 99%srgb . REst is RGB 100/93/100 Digital vibrance 70 . Monitor looks ace and no banding ,clouding etc. INoverwatch it is fast.


----------



## MechDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marcus1954*
> 
> Hi all im a new member have been reading all these posts and finding them very interesting. I bought a S2716DG in October 2016 .Its an A03 built in May 2016. When I got it I calibrated it manually using NVidia and OSD set and a download of the PC MONITORS I C C profile. It is very good but was still seeing that color could be improved. Well to cut a long story short. I bought a datacolor SPYDER5PRO and did a full calibration . And now its 2.2 gamma 99%srgb . REst is RGB 100/93/100 Digital vibrance 70 . Monitor looks ace and no banding ,clouding etc. INoverwatch it is fast.


Can you show the pictures of how the banding change with your calibrated profile?


----------



## marcus1954

Sorry I have no pictures to show as I have never had banding with my monitor. I only mentioned that as others had referenced the issue. My rig uses a msi gtx980ti 6g on a Asus Maximus 9 hero z270 with a 7700k and 16gb of ddr4 3000 .. I just think by calibrating the monitor I have done what should have been Dells job for them.


----------



## Enterprise24

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marcus1954*
> 
> Sorry I have no pictures to show as I have never had banding with my monitor. I only mentioned that as others had referenced the issue. My rig uses a msi gtx980ti 6g on a Asus Maximus 9 hero z270 with a 7700k and 16gb of ddr4 3000 .. I just think by calibrating the monitor I have done what should have been Dells job for them.


Please use your camera to capture this pic.

http://cdn.overclock.net/8/8d/8d7dc2b8_DeusEx_MankindDividedv1.16build761.017_04_201716_37_20.png


----------



## Enterprise24

Great news. I am on fall creator update now (16299.19) limited dynamic range output + digital vibrance slide trick no longer reset when launching full screen games. But sign out (and maybe restart / shut down + turn on) still reset.

Also gamma adjust in NVCP don't reset when launching full screen games.


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Enterprise24*
> 
> Great news. I am on fall creator update now (16299.19) limited dynamic range output + digital vibrance slide trick no longer reset when launching full screen games. But sign out (and maybe restart / shut down + turn on) still reset.


So no need for the Auto hotkey (or something, sorry I'm mobile) app?


----------



## Enterprise24

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> So no need for the Auto hotkey (or something, sorry I'm mobile) app?


Maybe you still need it when turn on / restart / sign out. But the last time I use autohotkey it didn't work with all of these and throw error. I may still need to try autohotkey again since Windows insider is broken several things.


----------



## Enterprise24

It is too fast to say. Totalwar Warhammer don't reset limited range + vibrance but Totalwar Warhammer 2 did reset lol.


----------



## Enterprise24

Autohotkey working without error now with fall creator update. I must say thanks several times to MechDragon. Stuff like Reshade Deband / Potplayer + madVR / Autohotkey are very important for this monitor. Without you I may already sold monitor.


----------



## Krazee

Potential new member here, eyeing this monitor since i see it around $450. Time to dig into this thread


----------



## MechDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Enterprise24*
> 
> Autohotkey working without error now with fall creator update. I must say thanks several times to MechDragon. Stuff like Reshade Deband / Potplayer + madVR / Autohotkey are very important for this monitor. Without you I may already sold monitor.


I'm glad I helped.
But can you check something? Open the completely black image (so that the black color is 0,0,0). And look at it with a limited range (after a trick with Vibrance), then without taking your eyes off the picture, put the full range. It seems to me that with a full range, black looks better. With a limited range, the black color becomes a bit whiter. But I'm not sure, maybe this is the placebo effect and it seems to me.


----------



## ToBeOC

Rev. A07 spotted!


__
https://www.reddit.com/r/77u31t/has_anyone_bought_a_s2716dg_lately/


----------



## Enterprise24

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MechDragon*
> 
> I'm glad I helped.
> But can you check something? Open the completely black image (so that the black color is 0,0,0). And look at it with a limited range (after a trick with Vibrance), then without taking your eyes off the picture, put the full range. It seems to me that with a full range, black looks better. With a limited range, the black color becomes a bit whiter. But I'm not sure, maybe this is the placebo effect and it seems to me.


Yeah full range black looks better but limited range + vibrance is not that bad in my opinion.


----------



## Enterprise24

I just found another good setup.

1.Make sure that Windows use default ICC profile
2.Use this color profile and apply it via 3rd party program called CPK (color profile keeper).
Grab CPK here http://goebish.free.fr/cpk/files/cpk_05.zip
Grab ICC profile that I refer here https://www.overclock.net/t/1577511/dell-s2716dg-1440-144-hz-g-sync-owners-thread/3330#post_25677201 You will be greeted with red domination don't worry.
2.1(Alternative) If you don't want to use CPK you can also use that profile on advanced tab in windows color management but not in devices tab (devices must be default).
3.In OSD set brightness and contrast to 28 and 75. His suggestion on color seem to be too red-ish. Mine set custom color R = 82 , G = 96 , B = 100.
4.Change output dynamic range from full to limited in NVCP and use autohotkey https://www.overclock.net/t/1577511/dell-s2716dg-1440-144-hz-g-sync-owners-thread/4890#post_26378263
4.1 If you don't like slightly grey-ish black then use full range + reshade deband instead. But I think most of you will prefer limited range + autohotkey.
5.You will find that http://cdn.overclock.net/8/8d/8d7dc2b8_DeusEx_MankindDividedv1.16build761.017_04_201716_37_20.png color banding is almost gone !!
6.Wait what about black crushing ? well only 1 black crush according to lagom test http://www.lagom.nl/lcd-test/black.php
7.You need to adjust position of your monitor to best match with gamma shift. Mine titling the panel back by little degree.
8.Gamma seem to be very close to 2.2 according to http://glennmessersmith.com/images/adjust.htm http://www.photoscientia.co.uk/Gamma.htm
Don't forget to move those image as centrally as possible to prevent gamma shift skew the result.
9.According to this https://www.overclock.net/t/1609757...ws-on-the-new-dell-s2417dg/1530#post_26400724 and http://www.lagom.nl/lcd-test/gradient.php I don't have issue with gradient. It is very smooth.
10.Monitor sleep can weaken effect of autohotkey. If this happen then sign out and sign in again. The problem should be fixed. In some rare case you might need to restart if sign out didn't fix.


----------



## MechDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Enterprise24*
> 
> I just found another good setup.
> 
> 1.Use this color profile http://www.overclock.net/t/1577511/dell-s2716dg-1440-144-hz-g-sync-owners-thread/3330#post_25677201
> 2.In OSD set brightness and contrast to 28 and 75. His suggestion on color seem to be too red-ish. Mine set custom color R = 90 , G = 99 , B = 99.
> 3.Set limited range in NVCP and use autohotkey + vibrance slide trick.
> 4.You will find that http://cdn.overclock.net/8/8d/8d7dc2b8_DeusEx_MankindDividedv1.16build761.017_04_201716_37_20.png color banding is almost gone !!
> 5.Wait what about black crushing ? well only 1 black crush according to lagom test http://www.lagom.nl/lcd-test/black.php
> 6.You need to adjust position of your monitor to best match with gamma shift. Mine titling the panel back by little degree.
> 7.Gamma seem to be very close to 2.2 according to http://glennmessersmith.com/images/adjust.htm http://www.photoscientia.co.uk/Gamma.htm
> Don't forget to move those image as centrally as possible to prevent gamma shift skew the result.
> 8.According to this http://www.overclock.net/t/1609757/any-opinions-or-reviews-on-the-new-dell-s2417dg/1530#post_26400724 and http://www.lagom.nl/lcd-test/gradient.php I don't have issue with gradient. It is very smooth.


It seems that I really need a colorimeter.


----------



## Enterprise24

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MechDragon*
> 
> It seems that I really need a colorimeter.


Get it and report back.


----------



## MechDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Enterprise24*
> 
> Get it and report back.


Can you make photos with the results you achieved with that profile?


----------



## Enterprise24

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MechDragon*
> 
> Can you make photos with the results you achieved with that profile?


I don't know why using camera to capture black part of gradient and it looks diagonally. But actual screen looks normally.
Also contrast , gradient and black crushing on lagom test looks much better on actual screen. Sorry for my poor quality picture.








Video picture take directly from Youtube.


----------



## Enterprise24

So conclusion is if you can get gamma close to 2.2 you will eliminate 75-80% of banding.
Set dynamic range to limited and use vibrance trick will reduce another 10-15% albeit with some cost of dark color.
Overall that is good for general desktop usage that can't use 3rd party program to deal with banding and of course say no to black crushing method like reduce brightness in NVCP.
If you want banding free experience in games / youtube then use reshade deband and potplayer + madvr.

Before I use this setup I found that some games like Civilization 6 (diplomatic scene) and Totalwar Warhammer 2 NEED high level of iterations in reshade deband to reduce banding and that cost severe fps.
With this setup I can reduce level of iterations and enjoy more fps.

Here is my setup on reshade deband in games if anyone interest. My goal is to eliminate banding as much as I can while provide minimum detail loss.

Threshold=0.003000 Higher = detail loss. Lower = don't do anything about banding.
Range=32.000000 I think this is best.
Iterations=Depend on games. But higher = cost noticeably more fps. Lower = might not enough to reduce banding.
Grain=0.006000 more than this noise will be noticeable.


----------



## Seazer

Hi guys I'm having an issue since I updated with the creators update. I was using that custom resolution trick to get ULMB and G-Sync to work at the same time, and it had been working really well in PUBG. But now when I have both active, the game flickers like crazy whenever the frames arent a constant 120, and now there is tearing, so it seems both ulmb and g-sync are broken now







I don't know what to do, I'm installing new drivers to see if it'll fix it, but I don't want to downgrade back from the creators update, plus who knows if that will even fix it. Anyone else have this flickering issue? It makes games unplayable, lots of black flickering.


----------



## jelto

I just got the i1 Display Pro that I'll be using with DisplayCAL, anyone has any tips for what to do?


----------



## MechDragon

Enterprise24, I now envied that you found a good setting and profile for yourself)
And I can not buy a calibrator at the moment.


----------



## Enterprise24

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MechDragon*
> 
> Enterprise24, I now envied that you found a good setting and profile for yourself)
> And I can not buy a calibrator at the moment.


Dunno if those profile will work on your XB271HUA.

@Seazer I never try ULMB+G-Sync at the same time. IIRC it need 3d vision glasses ? I am on fall creater update (1709) now. Try ULMB or G-Sync never had problem.


----------



## MechDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Enterprise24*
> 
> Dunno if those profile will work on your XB271HUA.
> 
> @Seazer I never try ULMB+G-Sync at the same time. IIRC it need 3d vision glasses ? I am on fall creater update (1709) now. Try ULMB or G-Sync never had problem.


No, with this profile, my shades of black become multicolored like a rainbow (red predominates), the temperature settings do not help. Moreover, people do not advise using other people's profiles, since even monitors of one model differ and they need to be calibrated separately. I tried to use the calibrated profile of a person who also has XB271HUA monitor . And everything was green like hell







.


----------



## Enterprise24

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MechDragon*
> 
> No, with this profile, my shades of black become multicolored like a rainbow (red predominates), the temperature settings do not help. Moreover, people do not advise using other people's profiles, since even monitors of one model differ and they need to be calibrated separately. I tried to use the calibrated profile of a person who also has XB271HUA monitor . And everything was green like hell
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Yeah I also read "don't use other people's profiles" on S2417DG club. I find that it is extremely hard to calibrate gamma by quick gamma and my eyes. Also If I just slightly touch it banding will appear on gradient test no matter it was overall gamma or separate gamma for Red Green Blue. I also notice that change gamma setting in NVCP cause banding in gradient test. So I give up on this idea and will not touch brightness / gamma in NVCP again and look for more profiles to test instead since my previous profile from TFTCentral also cause banding in gradient. But this profile is too good to be true hahaha


----------



## fg2chase

Okay so it's cycling these colors and won't turn on. Now what?

nevermind It seems to have resolved itself. I unplugged it for 10 mins.


----------



## Omie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Enterprise24*
> 
> Yeah I also read "don't use other people's profiles" on S2417DG club. I find that it is extremely hard to calibrate gamma by quick gamma and my eyes. Also If I just slightly touch it banding will appear on gradient test no matter it was overall gamma or separate gamma for Red Green Blue. I also notice that change gamma setting in NVCP cause banding in gradient test. So I give up on this idea and will not touch brightness / gamma in NVCP again and look for more profiles to test instead since my previous profile from TFTCentral also cause banding in gradient. But this profile is too good to be true hahaha


Hi,

Do you happen to know how I can get the settings on my ICC profiles to actually "stick" in full screen games?

Every time I set an ICC profile, as soon as I launch full screen games, my monitor settings revert back to non-ICC settings and as a result, everything looks washed out. Because of this, I have resorted to not applying any ICC profile and just adjusting the monitor settings in the OSD and Nvidia Control Panel, but that of course results in much worse color banding.


----------



## Enterprise24

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Omie*
> 
> Hi,
> 
> Do you happen to know how I can get the settings on my ICC profiles to actually "stick" in full screen games?
> 
> Every time I set an ICC profile, as soon as I launch full screen games, my monitor settings revert back to non-ICC settings and as a result, everything looks washed out. Because of this, I have resorted to not applying any ICC profile and just adjusting the monitor settings in the OSD and Nvidia Control Panel, but that of course results in much worse color banding.


Update windows to fall creator update. I also use color profile keeper to ensure that some games will not reset my profile.


----------



## Omie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Enterprise24*
> 
> Update windows to fall creator update. I also use color profile keeper to ensure that some games will not reset my profile.


Oh ok, I've actually updated to creators but it still resets. I also use CPKeeper but it won't work with Destiny 2 for some reason.

The thing is, have you updated to creators update 1709? I updated last night and ever since then, my games have become really stuttery after playing for a while. It seems like Gsync is completely broken and alt tabbing often gives me a black screen, it's really terrible and I'm definitely rolling back.

If your not on creators update 1709, I highly suggest you to not update.


----------



## Enterprise24

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Omie*
> 
> Oh ok, I've actually updated to creators but it still resets. I also use CPKeeper but it won't work with Destiny 2 for some reason.
> 
> The thing is, have you updated to creators update 1709? I updated last night and ever since then, my games have become really stuttery after playing for a while. It seems like Gsync is completely broken and alt tabbing often gives me a black screen, it's really terrible and I'm definitely rolling back.
> 
> If your not on creators update 1709, I highly suggest you to not update.


Yeah I am on fresh install 1709 16299.19 Some games will not use icc profile like Sims 3. I think it is problem with the game itself. Other games that I try are fine (civ 6 , tw attila warhammer 1 and 2 , gta v).


----------



## Bulkas

Hello guys how is your S2716DG with Nvidia? I have read heard here about some problems with nvidia cards. Is it fixed? I want to buy S2716DG or PG279Q and I am more towards PG279Q (IPS colors and view angles).


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bulkas*
> 
> Hello guys how is your S2716DG with Nvidia? I have read heard here about some problems with nvidia cards. Is it fixed? I want to buy S2716DG or PG279Q and I am more towards PG279Q (IPS colors and view angles).


No it is not fixed yet. Nvidia doesn't want to reply to me yet. I keep on replying to the ticket and they keep on changing the status to "researching" without any actual message to me. They effin' suck!


----------



## Bulkas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> No it is not fixed yet. Nvidia doesn't want to reply to me yet. I keep on replying to the ticket and they keep on changing the status to "researching" without any actual message to me. They effin' suck!


ouch that's bad :/ Ehh don't know what to do, I am buying gtx 1080 and don't know which monitor should I buy. Do you think Asus PG279Q is a good idea then?


----------



## Omie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> No it is not fixed yet. Nvidia doesn't want to reply to me yet. I keep on replying to the ticket and they keep on changing the status to "researching" without any actual message to me. They effin' suck!


What are the problems with Nvidia cards? I have this monitor and a GTX 1080Ti so I'm wondering what these problems are.


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bulkas*
> 
> ouch that's bad :/ Ehh don't know what to do, I am buying gtx 1080 and don't know which monitor should I buy. Do you think Asus PG279Q is a good idea then?


Sorry, I'm not really an expert with monitors so I can't give an accurate answer. What I do know is that most 1440p GSync monitors use the same panel so most probably the same set of problems.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Omie*
> 
> What are the problems with Nvidia cards? I have this monitor and a GTX 1080Ti so I'm wondering what these problems are.


Nvidia drivers do not support dithering making banding more noticeable in this monitor.


----------



## Omie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> Sorry, I'm not really an expert with monitors so I can't give an accurate answer. What I do know is that most 1440p GSync monitors use the same panel so most probably the same set of problems.
> Nvidia drivers do not support dithering making banding more noticeable in this monitor.


Oh, I see. Yeah the biggest problem I'm facing is the atrocious color banding on this monitor. I usually use an ICC profile, but all the full screen games I run basically overwrites it to the default profile.

I use CPKeeper to force it and it works for all my games so far except for Destiny 2 which apparently blocks it.


----------



## Enterprise24

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bulkas*
> 
> ouch that's bad :/ Ehh don't know what to do, I am buying gtx 1080 and don't know which monitor should I buy. Do you think Asus PG279Q is a good idea then?


Both have their own problem.
S2716DG = banding (NEED proper tweak to hide it) ghosting ( Very noticeable on web scrolling but unnoticeable in games) deep sleep bug (disabled it and done).
PG279Q = more expensive and you have to play lottery for no blb no dead pixel and no "AHVA" glow. Some users have to rma 4-5 times before getting perfect monitor.


----------



## Bulkas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Enterprise24*
> 
> Both have their own problem.
> S2716DG = banding (NEED proper tweak to hide it) ghosting ( Very noticeable on web scrolling but unnoticeable in games) deep sleep bug (disabled it and done).
> PG279Q = more expensive and you have to play lottery for no blb no dead pixel and no "AHVA" glow. Some users have to rma 4-5 times before getting perfect monitor.


Thanks! it helped me a lot, wasn't aware of ghosting on S2716DG. For PG279Q expect BLB, dead pixels is there something else I have to check?

What do you think about quality overall, I mean, I think quality and support of Dell is great, I have U2312HM for over 5 years and it's fine, but need something better now.
The question is - what do you think about asus warranty, if something happens will they replace it? And do you think it will work just fine over 3 years or just die with the end of warranty







?
I think i can try playing lottery... It's gonna be a monitor also for programming, browsing web and sometimes watching videos.


----------



## JunHoWon

I got a REV A04 last week, and tested it this past days
Boy, the banding is atrocious
No matter what settings I use, it's still gonna be there, and is very noticeable in games and videos
Tried to use on limited dynamic range, but the colors become too grayish and washed out
I understand that this is a common thing between TN panels, but this model is just way too much
I've compared it to my previous monitor side by side, a BENQ RL2240HE, and it kicks Dell's a$$ in terms of banding
Is there any similar model that might be better than this one on this matter? Because I can't order another one, since it takes more than a month to be delivered here in my country


----------



## Enterprise24

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bulkas*
> 
> Thanks! it helped me a lot, wasn't aware of ghosting on S2716DG. For PG279Q expect BLB, dead pixels is there something else I have to check?
> 
> What do you think about quality overall, I mean, I think quality and support of Dell is great, I have U2312HM for over 5 years and it's fine, but need something better now.
> The question is - what do you think about asus warranty, if something happens will they replace it? And do you think it will work just fine over 3 years or just die with the end of warranty
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ?
> I think i can try playing lottery... It's gonna be a monitor also for programming, browsing web and sometimes watching videos.


I don't have experience with dell and asus warranty so I can't speak about it.
If your budget allow and ready to gamble I think pg279q is better choice. IPS is still superior to TN anyway. I came from Korean Crossover2763amg 1440p 60hz ips monitor. Sometimes I still miss those superior viewing angle (my pc is in bedroom and I love to relax on bed and watching movies) also there is no gamma shift on ips. TN have this despite you sit next to monitor upper will look darker while lower will looks brighter.
However if you are competitive fps player then lower response time from TN might come to consideration.


----------



## Enterprise24

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JunHoWon*
> 
> I got a REV A04 last week, and tested it this past days
> Boy, the banding is atrocious
> No matter what settings I use, it's still gonna be there, and is very noticeable in games and videos
> Tried to use on limited dynamic range, but the colors become too grayish and washed out
> I understand that this is a common thing between TN panels, but this model is just way too much
> I've compared it to my previous monitor side by side, a BENQ RL2240HE, and it kicks Dell's a$$ in terms of banding
> Is there any similar model that might be better than this one on this matter? Because I can't order another one, since it takes more than a month to be delivered here in my country


Try my settings http://www.overclock.net/t/1577511/dell-s2716dg-1440-144-hz-g-sync-owners-thread/4960#post_26406844

Here is how to use autohotkey http://www.overclock.net/t/1577511/dell-s2716dg-1440-144-hz-g-sync-owners-thread/4890#post_26378263


----------



## Bulkas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Enterprise24*
> 
> superior viewing angle (my pc is in bedroom and I love to relax on bed and watching movies).


That's the reason too for me for IPS!







Nah, i am playing some but I am not competitive. Weired thing for me is those monitors are like 2 years old and there are no better alternatives on the market lol.


----------



## JunHoWon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Enterprise24*
> 
> Try my settings http://www.overclock.net/t/1577511/dell-s2716dg-1440-144-hz-g-sync-owners-thread/4960#post_26406844
> 
> Here is how to use autohotkey http://www.overclock.net/t/1577511/dell-s2716dg-1440-144-hz-g-sync-owners-thread/4890#post_26378263


Appreciate your response man
I've already tried yours and some others from this forum
I try, I try, a hundred times, still banding


----------



## Bulkas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Enterprise24*
> 
> Both have their own problem.
> S2716DG = banding (NEED proper tweak to hide it) ghosting ( Very noticeable on web scrolling but unnoticeable in games) deep sleep bug (disabled it and done).
> PG279Q = more expensive and you have to play lottery for no blb no dead pixel and no "AHVA" glow. Some users have to rma 4-5 times before getting perfect monitor.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> No it is not fixed yet. Nvidia doesn't want to reply to me yet. I keep on replying to the ticket and they keep on changing the status to "researching" without any actual message to me. They effin' suck!


Does banding exists in all TN's or only QHD 144hz TN? Becuase it seems to me a software problem too? What about FULL HD 144-244 HZ TN?


----------



## JunHoWon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bulkas*
> 
> Does banding exists in all TN's or only QHD 144hz TN? Becuase it seems to me a software problem too? What about FULL HD 144-244 HZ TN?


I was using a FULL HD TN before I bought the Dell, and I can say that it was way better in terms of banding
I've compared them side by side, with same images and videos

Do you guys think that if Nvidia or Dell update their drivers the problem will be solved?
I'm thinking of returning my REV04, but I might regret my decision if they find a solution via drivers
Because I'm loving it beside the color banding issue


----------



## RAZR96

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JunHoWon*
> 
> I was using a FULL HD TN before I bought the Dell, and I can say that it was way better in terms of banding
> I've compared them side by side, with same images and videos
> 
> Do you guys think that if Nvidia or Dell update their drivers the problem will be solved?
> I'm thinking of returning my REV04, but I might regret my decision if they find a solution via drivers
> Because I'm loving it beside the color banding issue


If Dell somehow updated firmware to include OSD gamma control then banding could be reduced a lot. This I find very unlikely to happen.

If Nvidia added dithering to their drivers banding could be reduced a lot. This might happen but it has been asked of for quite a long time and yet they haven't done anything.

So you are left with two programs ReShade and madVR. ReShade for games and madVR for video players. Both have debanding/dithering options that vastly reduce the banding to the point I don't notice it any more on my S2417DG. If it weren't for them I'd have probably return the monitor.


----------



## JunHoWon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RAZR96*
> 
> If Dell somehow updated firmware to include OSD gamma control then banding could be reduced a lot. This I find very unlikely to happen.
> 
> If Nvidia added dithering to their drivers banding could be reduced a lot. This might happen but it has been asked of for quite a long time and yet they haven't done anything.
> 
> So you are left with two programs ReShade and madVR. ReShade for games and madVR for video players. Both have debanding/dithering options that vastly reduce the banding to the point I don't notice it any more on my S2417DG. If it weren't for them I'd have probably return the monitor.


I think the only way to make Nvidia update their driver, is by making a lot of noise, we have to unite and send tons of tickets








But they will probably just ignore

Thanks for the recommendations! I will definetly try them this weekend
Do you get any performance hits when using those programs? More specifically on games?


----------



## RAZR96

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JunHoWon*
> 
> I think the only way to make Nvidia update their driver, is by making a lot of noise, we have to unite and send tons of tickets
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But they will probably just ignore
> 
> Thanks for the recommendations! I will definetly try them this weekend
> Do you get any performance hits when using those programs? More specifically on games?


I found ReShade's deband performance hit is between 0% and 5%. I think it depends on the amount of banding present at any moment but in all the games I've tried I haven't noticed anything other than a tiny fps hit.


----------



## Enterprise24

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bulkas*
> 
> Does banding exists in all TN's or only QHD 144hz TN? Becuase it seems to me a software problem too? What about FULL HD 144-244 HZ TN?


Banding exist on all AUO TN 1440p 144-165Hz. However other brands can combat this because they have gamma setting in OSD.


----------



## Bulkas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Enterprise24*
> 
> Banding exist on all AUO TN 1440p 144-165Hz. However other brands can combat this because they have gamma setting in OSD.


are there 1440p TN 144-244hz monitors on the market without problems







? Becuase it looks to me for now 1080p TN 144-244 are safe, right?


----------



## Enterprise24

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bulkas*
> 
> are there 1440p TN 144-244hz monitors on the market without problems
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ? Becuase it looks to me for now 1080p TN 144-244 are safe, right?


TN 1440p max at 165Hz. As far as I know all of them are made by AUO. Even IPS 1440p 144-165Hz have their own problems like blb , IPS glow and dead pixel. So you are not safe either.


----------



## Bulkas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Enterprise24*
> 
> TN 1440p max at 165Hz. As far as I know all of them are made by AUO. Even IPS 1440p 144-165Hz have their own problems like blb , IPS glow and dead pixel. So you are not safe either.


lol, Full HD ftw!







Ok I gonna try some lottery with Asus PG279Q, wish me luck


----------



## Omie

So I talked to Dell live chat about returning my S2716DG Rev. A04 due to extreme color banding issues and a dead pixel. They told me that I have a warranty that lasts for 3 years, but since my purchase falls out of the 30-day time frame, they will send me a certified refurbished monitor. Now, I'm not sure if this certified refurbished monitor will be a Rev. A07, or even a revision after A04, so I'm not sure what to do.

Anyone have experience with this?


----------



## jono987

Hey everyone, i recently got this monitor. Not sure if im just causing a problem that is not there but does this look like backlight bleed? Ive never spent this much on a monitor so i think im just panicking a little bit. Any help majorly appreciated!


http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/3141435/


----------



## jono987

This is another photo with my cheap 1080p monitor on the right. Its the white / greyness in the middle that concerns me.

Am i worrying about nothing? Cheers guys!
Must add monitor is fine in games etc


----------



## JunHoWon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jono987*
> 
> This is another photo with my cheap 1080p monitor on the right. Its the white / greyness in the middle that concerns me.
> 
> Am i worrying about nothing? Cheers guys!
> Must add monitor is fine in games etc


Looks like BLB indeed
It seems minimal, but if it bothers you while on use you should try to replace it, since it shouldn't be like this


----------



## jono987

Damn







Is there a good chance I could replace it and get a worse one? If its minimal as far as BLB go I may just keep it. Such a mess around trying to get it replaced lol!


----------



## JunHoWon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jono987*
> 
> Damn
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is there a good chance I could replace it and get a worse one? If its minimal as far as BLB go I may just keep it. Such a mess around trying to get it replaced lol!


I might be wrong, but I think BLB issue is much less common on TN panels than IPS panels
You will probably get a better one than this if you replace it
I just did a test right now, and I can't see any BLB at all, but even if I did, I wouldn't return it if it was similar to yours
Even with extreme color banding I'm just trying to accept it and work around with it
In the end it's up to you, chances of getting a better one is high I think


----------



## jono987

I got it from John lewis on the 5th October so I think I may be lucky and be able to return it to the store still for a full refund. I'm tempted to return it just because otherwise its going to nag away at me constantly.


----------



## JunHoWon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jono987*
> 
> I got it from John lewis on the 5th October so I think I may be lucky and be able to return it to the store still for a full refund. I'm tempted to return it just because otherwise its going to nag away at me constantly.


I know that feeling
But since I'm not from US, returning it means that I have to wait another 30 days to get another one
You should replace it if it bothers you
Hope you get a better one this time!


----------



## jono987

Me neither, UK







Thank you ill let you know how I get on tomorrow, going to take it back into the store. Nice 40 mile drive away! lol


----------



## Enterprise24

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bulkas*
> 
> lol, Full HD ftw!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok I gonna try some lottery with Asus PG279Q, wish me luck


Good luck and don't forget to report back.


----------



## Bulkas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Enterprise24*
> 
> Good luck and don't forget to report back.


thanks, ofc I will in next week







! . Btw I have found http://www.lightbleedtest.com/ and 



 If you have any other great guides for amateurs what and how to test a new monitor I will be happy


----------



## Enterprise24

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bulkas*
> 
> thanks, ofc I will in next week
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ! . Btw I have found http://www.lightbleedtest.com/ and
> 
> 
> 
> If you have any other great guides for amateurs what and how to test a new monitor I will be happy


That should be good enough to test. Use your camera to capture monitor in dark room or at night.


----------



## Bulkas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Enterprise24*
> 
> That should be good enough to test. Use your camera to capture monitor in dark room or at night.


ok thanks, how much brightness in settings should I use?


----------



## Enterprise24

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bulkas*
> 
> ok thanks, how much brightness in settings should I use?


Dunno about ASUS but on my Dell I keep it between 25-30.


----------



## Ratmonger

really sad atm. i bought an unopened one off craigslist for $400 and it has terrible pixel inversion. if not much is moving it has none, but once a little motion, it gets bad pixel inversion. In games and windows. I played a pubg game on the fog map and it was horrible. i didnt do my research well enough I guess. everything else seems fine. Its an A04 revision june 2017. I have a 980 and hooked up with display port. I love it for everything else just really don't know what to do know. My $100 piece of crap 144hz looks better and i can't return this


----------



## spdaimon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ratmonger*
> 
> really sad atm. i bought an unopened one off craigslist for $400 and it has terrible pixel inversion. if not much is moving it has none, but once a little motion, it gets bad pixel inversion. In games and windows. I played a pubg game on the fog map and it was horrible. i didnt do my research well enough I guess. everything else seems fine. Its an A04 revision june 2017. I have a 980 and hooked up with display port. I love it for everything else just really don't know what to do know. My $100 piece of crap 144hz looks better and i can't return this


I haven't noticed that on my monitor. I believe it was manufactured Apr 17, also revision A04. It looks much better than my old 1080p/60hz. The only issue I had was with "ghosting" or "trailing" or whatever you call it. When I scroll a window, epecially something like a webpage, you'd see the words have a bright shadow behind it as it moves untill it stops. The monitor was in Normal mode. I read and changed the refresh to 120hz to enable turning on ULMB mode. This is with a dual 980Ti setup. However I am just testing it on a single 980 (non-Ti) and I see the monitor is in G-sync mode automatically and at 144Hz. Same ghosting issue. Thought I saw that G-sync mode would also fix that. Oh well, at least I know how to fix it, but its a minor issue. Doesn't appear in games, just on white backgrounds with text, bars, etc.

I looked at a Youtube video of what you were talking about and I couldn't see the issue. Probably because the video was pretty bad with a moire effect all over it. Anyhow...have you talked to Dell? Not sure what they'd do for you since you didn't buy it from a recognized retail outlet.


----------



## Ratmonger

it looks like this http://i.imgur.com/hqSxbSD.jpg whenever i move something or move in a game. basically think of it this way. every single pixel when i move looks like it has a black outline


----------



## jelto

Have you checked your response time setting? It should be set to normal, not fast.

Regarding calibration, I used displaycal with i1 displaypro, 6500k 2.2 gamma. End result = banding as bad as ever.
I took it back today to best buy, cannot deal with a $400 screen banding as bad as it is.


----------



## Enterprise24

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gene-z*
> 
> I was reading through that thread you linked and this simple trick works on the S24 for G-Sync + ULMB:
> 
> 1. Disable G-Sync
> 2. Enable ULMB in monitor
> 3. Create a custom res and ADD +5 to your Vertical Total
> 4. Enable G-Sync
> 
> I only tested using G-Sync games in windowed mode. Will mess around with it more tonight when I have time.


Just googling and found this to enable G-Sync + ULMB without 3D vision.This work for me but in windows / borderless mode. Still figure how to work on full screen mode.

Some downside is if your fps is low (less than 50fps) monitor will flicker and cause headache. You must make sure that your game will run at least 60fps all time.


----------



## JunHoWon

Guys, is it possible to have a defective g-sync feature?
I've actually never used a g-sync monitor before this one, so I don't know what to really expect from it
But sometimes when I get frame drops, I can still feel some tear
I have it activated on Nvidia panel btw


----------



## Enterprise24

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JunHoWon*
> 
> Guys, is it possible to have a defective g-sync feature?
> I've actually never used a g-sync monitor before this one, so I don't know what to really expect from it
> But sometimes when I get frame drops, I can still feel some tear
> I have it activated on Nvidia panel btw


turn on v-sync in nvcp , turn off in game.
if your game have frame limiter then set 2-3 below refresh rate like 141-142 if game don't have then limit frame in RTSS instead.


----------



## PowerK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Enterprise24*
> 
> turn on v-sync in nvcp , turn off in game.
> if your game have frame limiter then set 2-3 below refresh rate like 141-142 if game don't have then limit frame in RTSS instead.


This could work. However, from my experience, I never had to touch v-sync in NVCP nor in-game for G-sync to work.


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spdaimon*
> 
> I haven't noticed that on my monitor. I believe it was manufactured Apr 17, also revision A04. It looks much better than my old 1080p/60hz. The only issue I had was with "ghosting" or "trailing" or whatever you call it. When I scroll a window, epecially something like a webpage, you'd see the words have a bright shadow behind it as it moves untill it stops. The monitor was in Normal mode. I read and changed the refresh to 120hz to enable turning on ULMB mode. This is with a dual 980Ti setup. However I am just testing it on a single 980 (non-Ti) and I see the monitor is in G-sync mode automatically and at 144Hz. Same ghosting issue. Thought I saw that G-sync mode would also fix that. Oh well, at least I know how to fix it, but its a minor issue. Doesn't appear in games, just on white backgrounds with text, bars, etc.
> 
> I looked at a Youtube video of what you were talking about and I couldn't see the issue. Probably because the video was pretty bad with a moire effect all over it. Anyhow...have you talked to Dell? Not sure what they'd do for you since you didn't buy it from a recognized retail outlet.


Pixel Inversion and Ghosting are one and the same.

With ULMB, do you have to manually enable it in the desktop? In NVCP, you can set the mode for a specific game whether you like ULMB or GSYNC mode.


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PowerK*
> 
> This could work. However, from my experience, I never had to touch v-sync in NVCP nor in-game for G-sync to work.


Yes, GSync works without VSync enabled in NVCP. What @Enterprise24 mentioned is the optimal setting for GSync as explained in blurbusters.com:

"Optimal G-SYNC Settings:
G-SYNC + V-SYNC (NVCP) "On" + In-game V-SYNC Disabled + 3 FPS Limit Below Max Refresh Rate."


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> Pixel Inversion and Ghosting are one and the same.
> 
> With ULMB, do you have to manually enable it in the desktop? In NVCP, you can set the mode for a specific game whether you like ULMB or GSYNC mode.


G-SYNC has to be disabled from NCP in order to enable ULMB. ULMB is controlled by the monitor OSD setting, but it will not override the G-SYNC control panel setting.


----------



## jelto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> Yes, GSync works without VSync enabled in NVCP. What @Enterprise24
> mentioned is the optimal setting for GSync as explained in blurbusters.com:
> 
> "Optimal G-SYNC Settings:
> 
> G-SYNC + V-SYNC (NVCP) "On" + In-game V-SYNC Disabled + 3 FPS Limit Below Max Refresh Rate."


this 100 times over, VSYNC inside NVCP is required to avoid tearing around 130 range.


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> G-SYNC has to be disabled from NCP in order to enable ULMB. ULMB is controlled by the monitor OSD setting, but it will not override the G-SYNC control panel setting.


Ok, gotcha.

And you can also automatically enabled ULMB in NVCP if you want a specific game to use ULMB instead of GSync. It's how I do it.


----------



## Krazee

This thread is great. I was debating about getting this shortly but I think I may hold off


----------



## PowerK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> Yes, GSync works without VSync enabled in NVCP. What @Enterprise24
> mentioned is the optimal setting for GSync as explained in blurbusters.com:
> 
> "Optimal G-SYNC Settings:
> 
> G-SYNC + V-SYNC (NVCP) "On" + In-game V-SYNC Disabled + 3 FPS Limit Below Max Refresh Rate."


I don't quite understand. Please tell me if I'm missing something. (no pun intended)
What do you mean by "optimal" setting ? It's either G-sync works or doesn't work.
I understand that limiting framerate 2~4 FPS below refresh rate of your G-Sync monitor is to reduce input lag as I always do this. However, why do you need to enable v-sync in NVCP ?


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PowerK*
> 
> I don't quite understand. Please tell me if I'm missing something. (no pun intended)
> What do you mean by "optimal" setting ? It's either G-sync works or doesn't work.
> I understand that limiting framerate 2~4 FPS below refresh rate of your G-Sync monitor is to reduce input lag as I always do this. However, why do you need to enable v-sync in NVCP ?


Here's the article I'm talking about:

https://www.blurbusters.com/gsync/gsync101-input-lag/

I was like you before reading that article but these guys know their stuff (as you may have known already) and their article proves it.


----------



## PowerK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> Here's the article I'm talking about:
> 
> https://www.blurbusters.com/gsync/gsync101-input-lag/
> 
> I was like you before reading that article but these guys know their stuff (as you may have known already) and their article proves it.


The article doesn't explain why enable NVCP v-sync with G-Sync.

It does not really matter whether V-Sync in NVCP is enabled or disabled. If G-Sync is enabled, it works correctly. Only difference is that when V-Sync (NVCP) is enabled while G-Sync is also enabled, the V-Sync, in this case, works like a frame rate limiter. (But we use in-game or RTSS to cap framerate 3-4 FPS below refresh rate anyway.


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PowerK*
> 
> The article doesn't explain why enable NVCP v-sync with G-Sync.
> 
> It does not really matter whether V-Sync in NVCP is enabled or disabled. If G-Sync is enabled, it works correctly. Only difference is that when V-Sync (NVCP) is enabled while G-Sync is also enabled, the V-Sync, in this case, works like a frame rate limiter. (But we use in-game or RTSS to cap framerate 3-4 FPS below refresh rate anyway.


Sorry, wrong link. Here's the correct one:

https://www.blurbusters.com/gsync/gsync101-range/

Like I said, I completely understand what you're saying. I understand the relation between GSYNC and VSYNC. It seems counter-intuitive but please read the link above. See "upper and lower timeframe variances" and compare "GSYNC plus VSYNC OFF" and "GSYNC plus VSYNC ON". Let's assume that we are already frame-limiting the game with the built-in frame limiter or RTSS in this scenario.


----------



## Wally West

received my new monitor, its version A07, is it good?

Should I do anything special in the settings?


----------



## JunHoWon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wally West*
> 
> received my new monitor, its version A07, is it good?
> 
> Should I do anything special in the settings?


Ppl gonna ask you tons of questions xD


----------



## Leopardi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wally West*
> 
> received my new monitor, its version A07, is it good?
> 
> Should I do anything special in the settings?


Is the gamma fixed? Washed out still?


----------



## Wally West

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JunHoWon*
> 
> Ppl gonna ask you tons of questions xD


well, I can only answer basic question haha.


----------



## Enterprise24

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wally West*
> 
> received my new monitor, its version A07, is it good?
> 
> Should I do anything special in the settings?


Use your camera to capture this picture.









http://cdn.overclock.net/8/8d/8d7dc2b8_DeusEx_MankindDividedv1.16build761.017_04_201716_37_20.png


----------



## Wally West

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Enterprise24*
> 
> Use your camera to capture this picture.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://cdn.overclock.net/8/8d/8d7dc2b8_DeusEx_MankindDividedv1.16build761.017_04_201716_37_20.png


I guess it needs to be dark outside? (My blinds can't block all the light), I'll do this later tonight.


----------



## JunHoWon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wally West*
> 
> I guess it needs to be dark outside? (My blinds can't block all the light), I'll do this later tonight.


And do this test too if possible
http://www.lagom.nl/lcd-test/black.php


----------



## Wally West

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JunHoWon*
> 
> And do this test too if possible
> http://www.lagom.nl/lcd-test/black.php


looks fine to me.I don't have any dithering and I can see the difference between all the squares.


----------



## JunHoWon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wally West*
> 
> looks fine to me.I don't have any dithering and I can see the difference between all the squares.


That's great!
If you can see all the squares AND don't have any banding, that would be a perfect display :O
Because the only way I can mitigate the banding is by killing the blacks


----------



## Wally West

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JunHoWon*
> 
> That's great!
> If you can see all the squares AND don't have any banding, that would be a perfect display :O
> Because the only way I can mitigate the banding is by killing the blacks


http://www.lagom.nl/lcd-test/gradient.php

According to this test, some video card might cause the banding?

The gamma doesn't look that great.


----------



## JunHoWon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wally West*
> 
> http://www.lagom.nl/lcd-test/gradient.php
> 
> According to this test, some video card might cause the banding?


I'm not sure, but seems like Nvidia GPU's have some dithering (?)
I don't get any dithering on the gradient test tho, it's really smooth
Might be because I'm using dynamic colors as limited, with vibrance slider trick
How is your banding on the images and videos ppl here use for testing?


----------



## Wally West

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JunHoWon*
> 
> I'm not sure, but seems like Nvidia GPU's have some dithering (?)
> I don't get any dithering on the gradient test tho, it's really smooth
> Might be because I'm using dynamic colors as limited, with vibrance slider trick
> How is your banding on the images and videos ppl here use for testing?


Well, I'm probably blind, but I can't see any dithering or banding.I'm comparing it to my IPS monitor (Asus VS238H) and both monitors looks correct.


----------



## JunHoWon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wally West*
> 
> Well, I'm probably blind, but I can't see any dithering or banding.I'm comparing it to my IPS monitor (Asus VS238H) and both monitors looks correct.


Then they probably got it fixed on your revision, nice


----------



## Wally West

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JunHoWon*
> 
> Then they probably got it fixed on your revision, nice


Oh well, I'm glad then. I ordered the monitor from Dell on Sept 20th and only received it last week. Dell had a bug in their systems and my order was stopped.


----------



## MechDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wally West*
> 
> Oh well, I'm glad then. I ordered the monitor from Dell on Sept 20th and only received it last week. Dell had a bug in their systems and my order was stopped.


Make a photo of your monitor with this picture and everything will become clear at once if it's fixed or not.
http://cdn.overclock.net/8/8d/8d7dc2b8_DeusEx_MankindDividedv1.16build761.017_04_201716_37_20.png


----------



## Wally West

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MechDragon*
> 
> Make a photo of your monitor with this picture and everything will become clear at once if it's fixed or not.
> http://cdn.overclock.net/8/8d/8d7dc2b8_DeusEx_MankindDividedv1.16build761.017_04_201716_37_20.png


oh wow, with this pictures the banding is atrocious, wth.


----------



## JunHoWon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wally West*
> 
> oh wow, with this pictures the banding is atrocious, wth.


Oh no -_-
How can Dell make 7 revisions, and still keep the terrible banding


----------



## PowerK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> Sorry, wrong link. Here's the correct one:
> 
> https://www.blurbusters.com/gsync/gsync101-range/
> 
> Like I said, I completely understand what you're saying. I understand the relation between GSYNC and VSYNC. It seems counter-intuitive but please read the link above. See "upper and lower timeframe variances" and compare "GSYNC plus VSYNC OFF" and "GSYNC plus VSYNC ON". Let's assume that we are already frame-limiting the game with the built-in frame limiter or RTSS in this scenario.


Did you really read the article ?
Unless I read it wrong, the article does not compare [G-Sync: ON + v-sync: ON] vs. [G-Sync: ON + v-sync: OFF].
Also, the article suggests v-sync to be enabled in NVCP with G-Sync enabled for so called "optimal" settings. At the same time, towards the bottom of the article, it says the following:
Quote:


> *Nvidia Control Panel V-SYNC vs. In-game V-SYNC*
> 
> While NVCP V-SYNC has no input lag reduction over in-game V-SYNC, and when used with G-SYNC + FPS limit, it will never engage, some in-game V-SYNC solutions may introduce their own frame buffer or frame pacing behaviors, enable triple buffer V-SYNC automatically (not optimal for the native double buffer of G-SYNC), or simply not function at all, and, thus, NVCP V-SYNC is the safest bet.


As I said earlier, it doesn't matter whether v-sync (NVCP) is enabled or not. V-sync (NVCP) acts as a framerate limiter when G-Sync is enabled. But we are using frame rate limiter (in-game or external) anyway to cap the framerate 2~4 FPS below refresh rate to minimize input lag.


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PowerK*
> 
> Did you really read the article ?
> Unless I read it wrong, the article does not compare [G-Sync: ON + v-sync: ON] vs. [G-Sync: ON + v-sync: OFF].
> Also, the article suggests v-sync to be enabled in NVCP with G-Sync enabled for so called "optimal" settings. At the same time, towards the bottom of the article, it says the following:
> As I said earlier, it doesn't matter whether v-sync (NVCP) is enabled or not. V-sync (NVCP) acts as a framerate limiter when G-Sync is enabled. But we are using frame rate limiter (in-game or external) anyway to cap the framerate 2~4 FPS below refresh rate to minimize input lag.


Why would I link an article which I didn't read?

C'mon, man. How can you miss the comparison between [G-Sync: ON + v-sync: ON] vs. [G-Sync: ON + v-sync: OFF] in the second URL that I've posted? Since I was replying on my mobile phone yesterday, I couldn't break it down for you. Let me do it now then.

1) Check the article and concentrate on the



Quote:


> *2 Within G-SYNC Range*
> 
> Refer to "Upper & Lower Frametime Variances" section below&#8230;


2) GSync range for my monitor is 30Hz to 144Hz. So our question here is whether to V-SYNC on/off has an effect for fps in the G-SYNC range.

3) My in-game/RTSS frame limiter is set to 141Hz.

4) As section 2 (number 1 above) of the article says "Refer to "Upper & Lower Frametime Variances" section below&#8230;" that means that the behavior in the GSync range is explained in section 3 "Upper & Lower Frametime Variances".

5) Here's the difference between the two:

Quote:


> *G-SYNC + V-SYNC "Off":*
> The tearing inside the G-SYNC range with V-SYNC "Off" is caused by sudden frametime variances output by the system, which will vary in severity and frequency depending on both the efficiency of the given game engine, and the system's ability (or inability) to deliver consistent frametimes.
> 
> G-SYNC + V-SYNC "Off" disables the G-SYNC module's ability to compensate for sudden frametime variances, meaning, instead of aligning the next frame scan to the next scanout (the process that physically draws each frame, pixel by pixel, left to right, top to bottom on-screen), G-SYNC + V-SYNC "Off" will opt to start the next frame scan in the current scanout instead. This results in simultaneous delivery of more than one frame in a single scanout (tearing).
> 
> In the Upper FPS range, tearing will be limited to the bottom of the display. In the Lower FPS range (<36) where frametime spikes can occur (see What are Frametime Spikes?), full tearing will begin.
> 
> Without frametime compensation, G-SYNC functionality with V-SYNC "Off" is effectively "Adaptive G-SYNC," and should be avoided for a tear-free experience (see G-SYNC 101: Input Lag & Optimal Settings).
> 
> *G-SYNC + V-SYNC "On":*
> This is how G-SYNC was originally intended to function. Unlike G-SYNC + V-SYNC "Off," G-SYNC + V-SYNC "On" allows the G-SYNC module to compensate for sudden frametime variances by adhering to the scanout, which ensures the affected frame scan will complete in the current scanout before the next frame scan and scanout begin. This eliminates tearing within the G-SYNC range, in spite of the frametime variances encountered.
> 
> Frametime compensation with V-SYNC "On" is performed during the vertical blanking interval (the span between the previous and next frame scan), and, as such, does not delay single frame delivery within the G-SYNC range and is recommended for a tear-free experience (see G-SYNC 101: Input Lag & Optimal Settings).


6) Yes, the article did say this:

Quote:


> *Nvidia Control Panel V-SYNC vs. In-game V-SYNC*
> 
> While NVCP V-SYNC has no input lag reduction over in-game V-SYNC, and when used with G-SYNC + FPS limit, it will never engage, some in-game V-SYNC solutions may introduce their own frame buffer or frame pacing behaviors, enable triple buffer V-SYNC automatically (not optimal for the native double buffer of G-SYNC), or simply not function at all, and, thus, NVCP V-SYNC is the safest bet.


And the author was right about that. Of course, V-SYNC will never engage if you use a frame limiter but that is beyond the point. It's all about how V-SYNC ON affects the G-SYNC module *to compensate for sudden frametime variances by adhering to the scanout, which ensures the affected frame scan will complete in the current scanout before the next frame scan and scanout begin.* We're talking about how V-SYNC ON affects the behavior of G-SYNC while in the G-SYNC range. V-SYNC does not engage in this range but it does have an effect on the G-SYNC module.

If you still don't want to believe the article or me, then I concede. I cannot explain it any further than what I did already. I simply broken the article down for you.


----------



## PowerK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> Why would I link an article which I didn't read?
> 
> C'mon, man. How can you miss the comparison between [G-Sync: ON + v-sync: ON] vs. [G-Sync: ON + v-sync: OFF] in the second URL that I've posted? Since I was replying on my mobile phone yesterday, I couldn't break it down for you. Let me do it now then.
> 
> 1) Check the article and concentrate on the
> 
> 
> 
> 2) GSync range for my monitor is 30Hz to 144Hz. So our question here is whether to V-SYNC on/off has an effect for fps in the G-SYNC range.
> 
> 3) My in-game/RTSS frame limiter is set to 141Hz.
> 
> 4) As section 2 (number 1 above) of the article says "Refer to "Upper & Lower Frametime Variances" section below&#8230;" that means that the behavior in the GSync range is explained in section 3 "Upper & Lower Frametime Variances".
> 
> 5) Here's the difference between the two:
> 
> 6) Yes, the article did say this:
> 
> And the author was right about that. Of course, V-SYNC will never engage if you use a frame limiter but that is beyond the point. It's all about how V-SYNC ON affects the G-SYNC module *to compensate for sudden frametime variances by adhering to the scanout, which ensures the affected frame scan will complete in the current scanout before the next frame scan and scanout begin.* We're talking about how V-SYNC ON affects the behavior of G-SYNC while in the G-SYNC range. V-SYNC does not engage in this range but it does have an effect on the G-SYNC module.
> 
> If you still don't want to believe the article or me, then I concede. I cannot explain it any further than what I did already. I simply broken the article down for you.


kevindd992002,
I have no problem believing you or the article. For some reason, I was STILL reading this https://www.blurbusters.com/gsync/gsync101-input-lag/ article after your second post.
Indeed. The article correctly addresses about the agenda we're discussing is this one. https://www.blurbusters.com/gsync/gsync101-range/

So, to sum it up,
G-Sync = enabled in NVCP (Global effect)
V-Sync = enabled in NVCP (Global or per game profile)
Framerate limiter = 3~4 FPS below max refresh rate (in-game, RTSS or NV Inspector), correct ?
For v-sync setting, do you enable it in Global Settings tab or game profile ?


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PowerK*
> 
> kevindd992002,
> I have no problem believing you or the article. For some reason, I was STILL reading this https://www.blurbusters.com/gsync/gsync101-input-lag/ article after your second post.
> Indeed. The article correctly addresses about the agenda we're discussing is this one. https://www.blurbusters.com/gsync/gsync101-range/
> 
> So, to sum it up,
> G-Sync = enabled in NVCP (Global effect)
> V-Sync = enabled in NVCP (Global or per game profile)
> Framerate limiter = 3~4 FPS below max refresh rate (in-game, RTSS or NV Inspector), correct ?
> For v-sync setting, do you enable it in Global Settings tab or game profile ?


That's what I thought actually







But then I gave you the benefit of the doubt because technically those two links that I've posted refer to the SAME article, lol.

Yes, your summary is correct. Just remember to always prefer using the in-game frame limiter if available. Use third-party frame limiters (RTSS or NV Inspector) as last resort because they introduce a minor hit to fps. One example of a game that doesn't have an in-game (engine) frame-limiter is Doom and I have no choice but to use RTSS for it.

It doesn't matter if you enable it in the Global Settings tab or the per-game profile tab as those are both in NVCP anyway. Just make sure you have VSYNC disabled in-game (though I'm not a 100% sure if this has an overall effect).


----------



## Leopardi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JunHoWon*
> 
> Oh no -_-
> How can Dell make 7 revisions, and still keep the terrible banding


It's like poison for the Dell engineers to adjust the gamma towards a sane 2.2







I hate the assumption of gamers being just idiots playing CS:GO on lowest possible settings wishing there are no shadows. I just want a quality picture with 144Hz refresh rate and low input lag.


----------



## Enterprise24

Anyone try my setting yet ? Banding is almost disappear without black crushing and I can stop using reshade deband (except weak graphics game like Sims 3) and potplayer + madvr.
The original red 90 is still too red-ish. I reduce red further to 78 while keeping blue and green at 99.


----------



## wis1902

I have monitor since yesterday rev A07, don't see any issues, what G-Sync settings i should use? and recommended settings?
Now im using this one:
Nvidia Panel:
B: 50 C:50% Gamma: 0.75
Digital Vibrance: 60%
In OSD
B: 30% Contrast: 75%
Red: 97% Green: 99% Blue: 96%

G-Sync in Nvidia On and V-Sync: Fast
In game: v-sync off.


----------



## Enterprise24

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wis1902*
> 
> I have monitor since yesterday rev A07, don't see any issues, what G-Sync settings i should use? and recommended settings?
> Now im using this one:
> Nvidia Panel:
> B: 50 C:50% Gamma: 0.75
> Digital Vibrance: 60%
> In OSD
> B: 30% Contrast: 75%
> Red: 97% Green: 99% Blue: 96%
> 
> G-Sync in Nvidia On and V-Sync: Fast
> In game: v-sync off.


Warning : Adjust gamma in NVCP may cause more banding.

Read article that kevindd992002 provide.

https://www.blurbusters.com/gsync/gsync101-input-lag/

Optimal G-SYNC Settings*
*Settings tested with a single G-SYNC display on a single desktop GPU system; specific DSR, SLI, and multi-monitor behaviors, as well as laptop G-SYNC implementation, may vary.

Nvidia Control Panel Settings:
Set up G-SYNC > Enable G-SYNC > Enable G-SYNC for full screen mode.
Manage 3D settings > Vertical sync > On.
In-game Settings:
Use "Fullscreen" or "Exclusive Fullscreen" mode (some games do not offer this option, or label borderless windowed as fullscreen).
Disable all available "Vertical Sync," "V-SYNC" and "Triple Buffering" options.
If an in-game or config file FPS limiter is available, and framerate exceeds refresh rate:
Set 3 FPS limit below display's maximum refresh rate (57 FPS @60Hz, 97 FPS @100Hz, 117 FPS @120Hz, 141 FPS @144Hz, etc).
RTSS Settings:
If an in-game or config file FPS limiter is not available and framerate exceeds refresh rate:
Set 3 FPS limit below display's maximum refresh rate (see G-SYNC 101: External FPS Limiters HOWTO).


----------



## wis1902

But what with contrast/brightness color etc.?


----------



## Enterprise24

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wis1902*
> 
> But what with contrast/brightness color etc.?


Lower brightness in NVCP to hide banding is even worse. You get black crushing instead. Details in dark scene are lost.

Not sure about contrast as I don't play much.

Only thing that you should able to adjust is vibrance. If you like saturate color you can adjust it higher. If you don't like then lower. But I think default is already good.


----------



## wis1902

On BenQ XL2411T i had profiles for gaming its was so bright + black equalizer, here no profiles thats why i need to find good balance between movies and playing fps games.


----------



## MechDragon

https://gfycat.com/gifs/detail/EvenMatureHarrier Oo
On the left is s2716dg.


----------



## Enterprise24

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MechDragon*
> 
> https://gfycat.com/gifs/detail/EvenMatureHarrier ***? Oo
> On the left is s2716dg.


Looks fine to me.










Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!





__
https://www.reddit.com/r/7ajdm0/interstellar_3880x2160/

Another test.



http://imgur.com/Az8J8


----------



## Bulkas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Enterprise24*
> 
> Good luck and don't forget to report back.


Ok sadly I do have some BLB








And i see that i have color bending. Here is fine http://www.lagom.nl/lcd-test/gradient.php i see some lines (not that bad) but in games or http://cdn.overclock.net/8/8d/8d7dc2b8_DeusEx_MankindDividedv1.16build761.017_04_201716_37_20.png I can more lines - in internet explorer is way better than in chrome, lol?
I though bending is the problem only of TN's.
I am using settings from tnt (OSD, dunno about icc profiile, i have loaded that but i don't see difference). Using in nvidia control panel 32 bit color, 8 bpc, tried to change in windows 10 to 32 bit color but i don't see this option!!
It's not normal to see those lines on sky in game, right? it's weired.
Blb is ips problem, I think i will exchange - would you keep it?
But banding?


----------



## Enterprise24

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bulkas*
> 
> Ok sadly I do have some BLB
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And i see that i have color bending. Here is fine http://www.lagom.nl/lcd-test/gradient.php i see some lines (not that bad) but in games or http://cdn.overclock.net/8/8d/8d7dc2b8_DeusEx_MankindDividedv1.16build761.017_04_201716_37_20.png I can more lines - in internet explorer is way better than in chrome, lol?
> I though bending is the problem only of TN's.
> I am using settings from tnt (OSD, dunno about icc profiile, i have loaded that but i don't see difference). Using in nvidia control panel 32 bit color, 8 bpc, tried to change in windows 10 to 32 bit color but i don't see this option!!
> It's not normal to see those lines on sky in game, right? it's weired.
> Blb is ips problem, I think i will exchange - would you keep it?
> But banding?


Some games like Witcher 3 / GTA V are know to cause banding in the sky. You should try other games also. Personally I would try games with lot of dark scene (I have Totalwar Warhammer for this).
You should ask in PG279Q thread to see if other people have same amount of BLB before decide to keep it or return.


----------



## Nukemaster

The movie screenshot looks pretty standard. very dark scenes mess with cameras because they over expose trying to make things brighter.

If you copy the settings from the movie shot(shutter speed, aperture and iso settings, you may get a more accurate dark shot).

Some users take videos and just use screen captures of the videos as well.

I have seen many cases of banding in games that are part of the engine. I think it gets worse when brightness is higher as well.

That Dawn Engine screen shot does not actually seem to have smooth color transitions so will most likely be banded on any screen(more on screens that have larger jumps between dark colors). Even my fairly good VA shows banding on that image(it is very faint, but still has it).


----------



## Bulkas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Enterprise24*
> 
> Some games like Witcher 3 / GTA V are know to cause banding in the sky. You should try other games also. Personally I would try games with lot of dark scene (I have Totalwar Warhammer for this).
> You should ask in PG279Q thread to see if other people have same amount of BLB before decide to keep it or return.


hmm maybe Tomb Raider :d? How should I keep settings in windows or nvidia control panel? Maybe that's the problem. I don't see an option in windows to change it to 32 bit (I have read that is a default).


----------



## Bulkas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nukemaster*
> 
> The movie screenshot looks pretty standard. very dark scenes mess with cameras because they over expose trying to make things brighter.
> 
> If you copy the settings from the movie shot(shutter speed, aperture and iso settings, you may get a more accurate dark shot).
> 
> Some users take videos and just use screen captures of the videos as well.
> 
> I have seen many cases of banding in games that are part of the engine. I think it gets worse when brightness is higher as well.
> 
> That Dawn Engine screen shot does not actually seem to have smooth color transitions so will most likely be banded on any screen(more on screens that have larger jumps between dark colors). Even my fairly good VA shows banding on that image(it is very faint, but still has it).


What do you think about this backlight bleed on my screen?


----------



## Nukemaster

It does not look too bad in the movie screen.

Only you can decide how much it bothers you. If you are not happy, you may notice it instead of letting it fade into the background(over time users get use to what they use even with some of the downsides).

The issue with monitors is that are ALL different. You can send it back and get worse or better.


----------



## Enterprise24

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bulkas*
> 
> hmm maybe Tomb Raider :d? How should I keep settings in windows or nvidia control panel? Maybe that's the problem. I don't see an option in windows to change it to 32 bit (I have read that is a default).


TR is good candidate.

The last time I use IPS was Crossover 2763AMG 1440p 60Hz 8bit+FRC I didn't touch anything in NVCP or Windows. Default setting without ICC profile or any calibration is already extremely good.

But if banding in some games (that cause by game engine) really bother you then you can use Reshade Deband to deal with. But you have to try settings for yourself since there is a good chance that it will destroy texture details.

https://reshade.me/forum/shader-presentation/768-deband


----------



## Bulkas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Enterprise24*
> 
> TR is good candidate.
> 
> The last time I use IPS was Crossover 2763AMG 1440p 60Hz 8bit+FRC I didn't touch anything in NVCP or Windows. Default setting without ICC profile or any calibration is already extremely good.
> 
> But if banding in some games (that cause by game engine) really bother you then you can use Reshade Deband to deal with. But you have to try settings for yourself since there is a good chance that it will destroy texture details.
> 
> https://reshade.me/forum/shader-presentation/768-deband


ok I understand, thanks. Is color banding on dell s2716dg worse, that I have on my asus?


----------



## Bulkas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nukemaster*
> 
> It does not look too bad in the movie screen.
> 
> Only you can decide how much it bothers you. If you are not happy, you may notice it instead of letting it fade into the background(over time users get use to what they use even with some of the downsides).
> 
> The issue with monitors is that are ALL different. You can send it back and get worse or better.


I think i will return, i see that in movie + White at the bottom is snow white, and at the top is a bit creamy :/


----------



## Enterprise24

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bulkas*
> 
> ok I understand, thanks. Is color banding on dell s2716dg worse, that I have on my asus?


Far worse. Need heavily tweaked to hide banding without black crushing or details loss.


----------



## Doom4862

Hi,

I've recently purchased a Dell S2716DG monitor (AO4 revision) and I would like to know how to calibrate it (No idea idea tbh, It's new to me). I stumbled across this site whilst googling information on the subject. It's main use is purely for gaming. Thanks
















Edit: I use an Nvidia GPU if that is of any importance.


----------



## Leopardi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Doom4862*
> 
> Hi,
> 
> I've recently purchased a Dell S2716DG monitor (AO4 revision) and I would like to know how to calibrate it (No idea idea tbh, It's new to me). I stumbled across this site whilst googling information on the subject. It's main use is purely for gaming. Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: I use an Nvidia GPU if that is of any importance.


You can try downloading ICC profiles or do NVCP gamma adjustments yourself (as Dell excluded options from the monitor to change gamma), but the bad news is that it is impossible to get a reliable software calibration for gaming purposes, as some games will decide to not use them, and even enforcing software won't help then.


----------



## marcus1954

do like I did buy a spyder5 pro and it will calibrate your monitor properly I have an A03 version but now calibrated colors pop


----------



## JustGR

A month of back and forth with Dell support, and one replacement later, this is what I got.
Quote:


> Hello,
> 
> I got an update from our Engineering Team and they suggested to test the system on HD/4K content and get a sample screenshots if the same issue is replicated. And also they confirm banding has not been an issue with this model but that the content being viewed has low bit content/bit rate.
> 
> Please let us know once you try to check the display in HD/4K.
> 
> Thanks,
> Norman_690026
> Dell | Technical Case Manager


Anything you lot think I should include in my response?


----------



## MechDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marcus1954*
> 
> do like I did buy a spyder5 pro and it will calibrate your monitor properly I have an A03 version but now calibrated colors pop


Why pro? I'm thinking about buying an express version.


----------



## Enterprise24

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JustGR*
> 
> A month of back and forth with Dell support, and one replacement later, this is what I got.
> Anything you lot think I should include in my response?


Tell them to play some games like RE7 and compare to some cheap 1080p monitor from 2010.


----------



## jelto

For those that are thinking of buying a calorimeter, don't, it does NOT help with banding at all.


----------



## MechDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jelto*
> 
> For those that are thinking of buying a calorimeter, don't, it does NOT help with banding at all.


And what about quality in general? I think it will be better than changing the settings in NVCP.


----------



## Leopardi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MechDragon*
> 
> And what about quality in general? I think it will be better than changing the settings in NVCP.


No better than NVCP at all for gaming, both will be disabled if the game doesn't like a calibrated screen.


----------



## jelto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MechDragon*
> 
> And what about quality in general? I think it will be better than changing the settings in NVCP.


It will help as you can get the proper white point of d65.
(RGB on the screen had to be set to 88-95-98 to get 6500k)

The gamma on my screen was 1.7, no matter what I did with .ICC profiles to get to 2.2 banding was there.

I sold the screen and got a PG279Q for $100 more. Gamma is 2.25 out of the box, RGB had to be set to 98-99-98.
Zero issues with the screen other than IPS glow, zero banding. So if its possible for you try to do the same.


----------



## MechDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Leopardi*
> 
> No better than NVCP at all for gaming, both will be disabled if the game doesn't like a calibrated screen.


My settings work in games.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jelto*
> 
> For those that are thinking of buying a calorimeter, don't, it does NOT help with banding at all.


Yup, what we really need is better color depth, e.g. 10-bit and in the (too distant) future 12-bit.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MechDragon*
> 
> And what about quality in general? I think it will be better than changing the settings in NVCP.


Definitely.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Leopardi*
> 
> No better than NVCP at all for gaming, both will be disabled if the game doesn't like a calibrated screen.


It is better if you get a good calibration, but yeah many games won't use your calibrated profile by default, if you play games in fullscreen (if you use windowed then it'll work). Software exists to force color profiles into fullscreen games, ReShade is one such program (the TuningPalette feature).


----------



## wis1902

How to center image? Sometime i have some weird cutoff line on left side of monitor.
Image to show:


http://imgur.com/soQmx


I revert color settings from 97 99 96 (make screen yellow) to 100-100-100 white is white.
Any other settings worth checking?


----------



## Krazee

So version 7 is just as bad?


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krazee*
> 
> So version 7 is just as bad?


V7 of what?


----------



## wis1902

It's not bad, for me its perfect great colors etc. this shows sometimes when i resize in nvidia control panel everything is perfect.

@kevindd992002 He mean A07 revision.


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wis1902*
> 
> It's not bad, for me its perfect great colors etc. this shows sometimes when i resize in nvidia control panel everything is perfect.
> 
> @kevindd992002 He mean A07 revision.


I see. I'm not sure if I already asked this from you but is ghosting on A07 still significant even at normal mode? And is sleep problem solved?


----------



## wis1902

I didn't saw maybe i don't know what to look by ghosting.
What problem with deep sleep?


----------



## Wally West

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> I see. I'm not sure if I already asked this from you but is ghosting on A07 still significant even at normal mode? And is sleep problem solved?


No, they havent fixed it on mine (A07), this is quite annoying.


----------



## wis1902

I use Normal response time and there is no ghosting.


----------



## Wally West

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wis1902*
> 
> I use Normal response time and there is no ghosting.


can confirm, I'm also not seeing ghosting.

So far the only problems I have:
Banding
Deep Sleep


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wis1902*
> 
> I use Normal response time and there is no ghosting.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wally West*
> 
> can confirm, I'm also not seeing ghosting.
> 
> So far the only problems I have:
> Banding
> Deep Sleep


Specialqqq here says there is still ghosting though:

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/77u31t/has_anyone_bought_a_s2716dg_lately/

I didn't notice ghosting until after a few days of using the monitor though. It is evident when scrolling vertically here in OCN.


----------



## Enterprise24

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> Specialqqq here says there is still ghosting though:
> 
> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/77u31t/has_anyone_bought_a_s2716dg_lately/
> 
> I didn't notice ghosting until after a few days of using the monitor though. It is evident when scrolling vertically here in OCN.


Did you notice it when gaming ?


----------



## Enterprise24

@MechDragon Sometimes when pc wake up from sleep autohotkey will not apply. Are you face this problem ? My wife noticing color grey out. So I tell her to double click on autohotkey if it don't work.


----------



## tiaguitos123

hey guys. It's been a while since I started following this thread.
I just want to add that I'm from Brazil and a friend of mine just got a rev 07 as well.




Mine is due to arrive next week. I hope I get a rev 07 as well.
cheers


----------



## Wally West

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> Specialqqq here says there is still ghosting though:
> 
> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/77u31t/has_anyone_bought_a_s2716dg_lately/
> 
> I didn't notice ghosting until after a few days of using the monitor though. It is evident when scrolling vertically here in OCN.


Tried fast mode, mother of hell, it's ghosting all over the place. normal mode is perfect.


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Enterprise24*
> 
> Did you notice it when gaming ?


Not really or I was not just looking carefully.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wally West*
> 
> Tried fast mode, mother of hell, it's ghosting all over the place. normal mode is perfect.


Hahaha, that was exactly my reaction!


----------



## MechDragon

@Enterprise24
I do not use the script, because it spoils the black a bit and the effect weakens after the screen turns off from inactivity. I also do not use the sleep mode.


----------



## Ding

I just got my hands on a Datacolor Spyder 5 Pro and I tried to set my (two) Rev 04 with it. Never expected it to be that much work, especially when adjusting colors in the process. Holding and pressing that damn colorimeter at the screen can become pretty hard after one hour lol.

Anyways, the best result I achieved was 6545k, Gamma2.1, 120.3cd, 98% of sRGB. So from what I read this is pretty good but I have some real problem with the brightness. Mine is set to 31% and find it way too dark for me personal preference. Maybe it's a thing of getting used to it but idk.


----------



## Enterprise24

Can you use your camera to capture this pic to show your calibrated result.









I want to hear many opinions to see if colorimeter will do something about banding.

http://cdn.overclock.net/8/8d/8d7dc2b8_DeusEx_MankindDividedv1.16build761.017_04_201716_37_20.png


----------



## m4fox90

I own one of these and absolutely love it. But I'm in the hunt for a second monitor (ultrawide not really an option due to desk dimensions) and am nervous about running a 60hz next to this one. Think it would be okay or would it eventually drive me crazy?


----------



## MechDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ding*
> 
> I just got my hands on a Datacolor Spyder 5 Pro and I tried to set my (two) Rev 04 with it. Never expected it to be that much work, especially when adjusting colors in the process. Holding and pressing that damn colorimeter at the screen can become pretty hard after one hour lol.
> 
> Anyways, the best result I achieved was 6545k, Gamma2.1, 120.3cd, 98% of sRGB. So from what I read this is pretty good but I have some real problem with the brightness. Mine is set to 31% and find it way too dark for me personal preference. Maybe it's a thing of getting used to it but idk.


What software did you use?


----------



## Enterprise24

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MechDragon*
> 
> @Enterprise24
> I do not use the script, because it spoils the black a bit and the effect weakens after the screen turns off from inactivity. I also do not use the sleep mode.


This seem to be true. Once sleep and wake up color banding will return. Sign out and log in again and banding disappear.


----------



## Enterprise24

This is very interesting. Anyone have other monitor ? Please try this

https://forums.geforce.com/default/topic/815189/geforce-900-series/noticeable-color-banding-in-gradients-/post/5238353/#5238353

https://gfycat.com/gifs/detail/EvenMatureHarrier

If you move a window and most of it is on the IPS side, the banding goes away on the TN side.

Not sure what will happen if other monitor is still TN (or VA).

I think to be exact our monitor (and other AUO TN 1440p 144-165Hz) is not banding but something called "posterization". And that gif may proof that this is Nvidia fault...

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Posterization


----------



## Wally West

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Enterprise24*
> 
> This is very interesting. Anyone have other monitor ? Please try this
> 
> https://forums.geforce.com/default/topic/815189/geforce-900-series/noticeable-color-banding-in-gradients-/post/5238353/#5238353
> 
> https://gfycat.com/gifs/detail/EvenMatureHarrier
> 
> If you move a window and most of it is on the IPS side, the banding goes away on the TN side.
> 
> Not sure what will happen if other monitor is still TN (or VA).
> 
> I think to be exact our monitor (and other AUO TN 1440p 144-165Hz) is not banding but something called "posterization". And that gif may proof that this is Nvidia fault...
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Posterization


Nop, I have an IPS monitor on the left of my S2716DG and it isnt changing anything.

If you have another monitor and you want to try, it's the exact same page.

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/7ajdm0/interstellar_3880x2160/

edit: one interesting thing is it affects both monitor. too bad I don't have my AMD card anymore


----------



## jelto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wally West*
> 
> Nop, I have an IPS monitor on the left of my S2716DG and it isnt changing anything.
> 
> If you have another monitor and you want to try, it's the exact same page.
> 
> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/7ajdm0/interstellar_3880x2160/
> 
> edit: one interesting thing is it affects both monitor. too bad I don't have my AMD card anymore


It's pretty clear that the higher gamma is whats hiding the banding once most of the image is on the darker screen.
(You can easily test this with an ICC profile, the blacks get crushed and less banding shows)

nvidia has no dithering, but the root cause is the screen, not nvidia. I can say this with certainty as none of my other 8bit panels have this issue. TN or not.


----------



## Ding

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Enterprise24*
> 
> Can you use your camera to capture this pic to show your calibrated result.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I want to hear many opinions to see if colorimeter will do something about banding.
> 
> http://cdn.overclock.net/8/8d/8d7dc2b8_DeusEx_MankindDividedv1.16build761.017_04_201716_37_20.png


While the camera picture looks worse and brighter than the actual image on screen the answer is clearly no.
https://i.imgur.com/o1zpgHn.jpg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MechDragon*
> 
> What software did you use?


For calibration? The original Datacolor software version 5.2


----------



## jelto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ding*
> 
> While the camera picture looks worse and brighter than the actual image on screen the answer is clearly no.
> https://i.imgur.com/o1zpgHn.jpg
> For calibration? The original Datacolor software version 5.2


That picture made me throw up.

Mine at 2.2 gamma had much less banding than what you see.

Use DisplayCAL much better software.


----------



## RAZR96

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jelto*
> 
> It's pretty clear that the higher gamma is whats hiding the banding once most of the image is on the darker screen.
> (You can easily test this with an ICC profile, the blacks get crushed and less banding shows)
> 
> nvidia has no dithering, but the root cause is the screen, not nvidia. I can say this with certainty as none of my other 8bit panels have this issue. TN or not.


This is exactly correct, AU Optronics ****ed up with this panel and the 24 inch version, every single one (including all revisions) will have this weird banding, albeit to different degrees. Dell and Nvidia could hide the issue with 2.2 gamma and dithering respectively, but they aren't to blame for it.


----------



## Ding

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jelto*
> 
> That picture made me throw up.
> 
> Mine at 2.2 gamma had much less banding than what you see.
> 
> Use DisplayCAL much better software.


To be honest, I was thinking about not posting the picture because I knew what kind of reaction I would get. I can assure you that the picture on screen I look at looks nowhere as bad or bright.

But I will give DisplayCAL a try... although I doubt the picture my cell phones produces will look any different.


----------



## MechDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ding*
> 
> To be honest, I was thinking about not posting the picture because I knew what kind of reaction I would get. I can assure you that the picture on screen I look at looks nowhere as bad or bright.
> 
> But I will give DisplayCAL a try... although I doubt the picture my cell phones produces will look any different.


It would be cool to know if you will achieve such or even better results with DisplayCAL. Because I do not know whether to buy a pro version or an express. If you use the DisplayCAL, it does not matter which version to buy. And if you use native Datacolor software, then the express version is very limited.


----------



## Ding

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MechDragon*
> 
> It would be cool to know if you will achieve such or even better results with DisplayCAL. Because I do not know whether to buy a pro version or an express. If you use the DisplayCAL, it does not matter which version to buy. And if you use native Datacolor software, then the express version is very limited.


I used DisplayCAL now.

Settings that have to be done to the display are exactly the same as with the Datacolor software (R/G/B 93/94/100, Brightness 30, Contrast 75). DisplayCAL says I achieved 6475k, Gamma 2.2 and 98.5% of sRGB.

From what I see I can't tell any difference in the result. Screenshot looks the same and my phone produces the same *****ty picture. The only real difference between DisplayCAL and the original software I noticed it that DisplayCAL takes much longer.


----------



## wis1902

Weird all this color settings for me are wrong, standard is best working. I tried from here from other site and standard is best working white is white not yellow not red.


----------



## MechDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ding*
> 
> I used DisplayCAL now.
> 
> Settings that have to be done to the display are exactly the same as with the Datacolor software (R/G/B 93/94/100, Brightness 30, Contrast 75). DisplayCAL says I achieved 6475k, Gamma 2.2 and 98.5% of sRGB.
> 
> From what I see I can't tell any difference in the result. Screenshot looks the same and my phone produces the same *****ty picture. The only real difference between DisplayCAL and the original software I noticed it that DisplayCAL takes much longer.


And what about your feelings? Banding became less or unchanged after calibration with a colorimeter?


----------



## Ding

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MechDragon*
> 
> And what about your feelings? Banding became less or unchanged after calibration with a colorimeter?


It's hard to answer. The short version is unchanged.

I mean sure you see a difference between the out of the box picture and the calibrated one. But I, as most people here I guess, was using a color profile provided by somebody else already. So comparing that result to my own calibration shows basicly no difference.

I'm not an expert but if you ask me, the difference between using a color profile from somebody else and a calibration done by yourself is not worth buying a colorimeter. I'd even go further... just reducing the brightness feels like doing 95% of what can be done about problems..


----------



## QPSS

Does a profile for a A00 or A01 even work for an A04 for example?


----------



## MechDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ding*
> 
> It's hard to answer. The short version is unchanged.
> 
> I mean sure you see a difference between the out of the box picture and the calibrated one. But I, as most people here I guess, was using a color profile provided by somebody else already. So comparing that result to my own calibration shows basicly no difference.
> 
> I'm not an expert but if you ask me, the difference between using a color profile from somebody else and a calibration done by yourself is not worth buying a colorimeter. I'd even go further... just reducing the brightness feels like doing 95% of what can be done about problems..


It's strange that you do not see the difference. The use of color profiles provided by somebody usually leads to a shift in color (shades become greener, redder, or blue). And with the colorimeter, the shades should be the right color, and I thought that it would somehow help with the banding.


----------



## Saiko689

Does the A07 still have the color banding issues?


----------



## JustGR

So uh, I am considering buying a colorimeter on Amazon, use it once for calibration, and then be done with it. Think its a good idea?

Currently using the profile given here + vibrance trick.


----------



## Jokesterwild

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JustGR*
> 
> So uh, I am considering buying a colorimeter on Amazon, use it once for calibration, and then be done with it. Think its a good idea?
> 
> Currently using the profile given here + vibrance trick.


good luck with that. Amazon might just ban your account after


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MechDragon*
> 
> It would be cool to know if you will achieve such or even better results with DisplayCAL. Because I do not know whether to buy a pro version or an express. If you use the DisplayCAL, it does not matter which version to buy. And if you use native Datacolor software, then the express version is very limited.


So DisplayCAL ain't free?


----------



## MechDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> So DisplayCAL ain't free?


Free. I meant the version of the colorimeter. (spyder 5 express or pro)


----------



## wizardbro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> Sorry, wrong link. Here's the correct one:
> 
> https://www.blurbusters.com/gsync/gsync101-range/
> 
> Like I said, I completely understand what you're saying. I understand the relation between GSYNC and VSYNC. It seems counter-intuitive but please read the link above. See "upper and lower timeframe variances" and compare "GSYNC plus VSYNC OFF" and "GSYNC plus VSYNC ON". Let's assume that we are already frame-limiting the game with the built-in frame limiter or RTSS in this scenario.


Oh wow, this solves the issue I was having. Getting tearing at the bottom of the screen in the 130-140 fps range. vsync on in nvidia panel solves it, would have never guessed.


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MechDragon*
> 
> Free. I meant the version of the colorimeter. (spyder 5 express or pro)


I see. Is DisplayCAL easy to use? Does it do everything automatically? I haven't had time to use my colorimeter yet.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wizardbro*
> 
> Oh wow, this solves the issue I was having. Getting tearing at the bottom of the screen in the 130-140 fps range. vsync on in nvidia panel solves it, would have never guessed.


Glad to be of help


----------



## MechDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> I see. Is DisplayCAL easy to use? Does it do everything automatically? I haven't had time to use my colorimeter yet.
> 
> Glad to be of help


I do not know, I do not have a colorimeter


----------



## Enterprise24

To be honest my eyes can't see any tearing even V-sync is off. But I just follow blurbuster guide anyway


----------



## JustGR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jokesterwild*
> 
> good luck with that. Amazon might just ban your account after


Never said anything about returning, just that I would be done with it. Might resell it later to someone local. Would really appreciate it if you would tone it down with the sarcasm.


----------



## Krazee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JustGR*
> 
> Never said anything about returning, just that I would be done with it. Might resell it later to someone local. Would really appreciate it if you would tone it down with the sarcasm.


Buy it and rent to everyone on this thread lol


----------



## JustGR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krazee*
> 
> Buy it and rent to everyone on this thread lol


Huehuehue. I just might. Though I am not sure how anyone can collect it, as I am just a student from Buffalo with no means of transport.


----------



## jelto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JustGR*
> 
> Never said anything about returning, just that I would be done with it. Might resell it later to someone local. Would really appreciate it if you would tone it down with the sarcasm.


Why not just sell this screen at a loss, take the money from your colorimeter budget, and buy a good display?

A colorimeter wont fix this screen, its defective and will band no matter what.


----------



## bckumru

*Hey MechDragon! Your script was amazing since yesterday, thanks a lot. But suddenly I had a problem with your script. If I enabled your script with G-SYNC, some games has freezing







. GPU load spike 100 to 0 and again 100. Fps spikes 80-90 to 0 and again 80-90. With only G-Sync no problem. With only script no-problem. Both of them together, PROBLEM.
What do you think about that?
*


----------



## bckumru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MechDragon*
> 
> I do not know what language, I did it in Autohotkey.
> *How to make the Vibrance change automatically when you start the computer and games, and when alt+tabing between games and desktop. Works in full screen mode (at least for me).*:
> 1. Install Autohotkey.
> 2. Download and unzip https://github.com/jNizM/AHK_NVIDIA_NvAPI
> 3. Place folder "AHK_NVIDIA_NvAPI-master" in the folder where you installed AutoHotkey (Default: C:\Program Files\AutoHotkey).
> 4. Go to folder "C:\Program Files\AutoHotkey\AHK_NVIDIA_NvAPI-master\src" and create a script file there.
> 5. Paste this code into it *(If you use a different value of Digital Vibrance, change the value of 50 to its value in two lines of code.)*:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> #NoEnv
> #SingleInstance Force
> SetBatchLines -1
> #Include Class_NvAPI.ahk
> 
> NVIDIA := new NvAPI()
> NVIDIA.SetDVCLevelEx(50, 0)
> TitleOld =
> #Persistent
> SetTimer, vibr, 1000
> return
> 
> vibr:
> WinGetTitle, TitleNew, A
> if (TitleNew != TitleOld)
> {
> sleep 2000
> NVIDIA.SetDVCLevelEx(50, 0)
> TitleOld = %TitleNew%
> }
> return
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 6. The script is ready. If you want it to start automatically when you start the computer, then create a shortcut to the script and transfer it to the "C:\Users\YourUserName\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Programs\Startup".
> *I put the periodicity of checking 1000 (probably milliseconds) and the delay for changing the Vibrance of 2000. (Some games are run longer). You can change the values to the desired ones.*


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MechDragon*
> 
> I do not know what language, I did it in Autohotkey.
> *How to make the Vibrance change automatically when you start the computer and games, and when alt+tabing between games and desktop. Works in full screen mode (at least for me).*:
> 1. Install Autohotkey.
> 2. Download and unzip https://github.com/jNizM/AHK_NVIDIA_NvAPI
> 3. Place folder "AHK_NVIDIA_NvAPI-master" in the folder where you installed AutoHotkey (Default: C:\Program Files\AutoHotkey).
> 4. Go to folder "C:\Program Files\AutoHotkey\AHK_NVIDIA_NvAPI-master\src" and create a script file there.
> 5. Paste this code into it *(If you use a different value of Digital Vibrance, change the value of 50 to its value in two lines of code.)*:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> #NoEnv
> #SingleInstance Force
> SetBatchLines -1
> #Include Class_NvAPI.ahk
> 
> NVIDIA := new NvAPI()
> NVIDIA.SetDVCLevelEx(50, 0)
> TitleOld =
> #Persistent
> SetTimer, vibr, 1000
> return
> 
> vibr:
> WinGetTitle, TitleNew, A
> if (TitleNew != TitleOld)
> {
> sleep 2000
> NVIDIA.SetDVCLevelEx(50, 0)
> TitleOld = %TitleNew%
> }
> return
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 6. The script is ready. If you want it to start automatically when you start the computer, then create a shortcut to the script and transfer it to the "C:\Users\YourUserName\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Programs\Startup".
> *I put the periodicity of checking 1000 (probably milliseconds) and the delay for changing the Vibrance of 2000. (Some games are run longer). You can change the values to the desired ones.*


*

Hey MechDragon! Your script was amazing since yesterday, thanks a lot. But suddenly I had a problem with your script. If I enabled your script with G-SYNC, some games has freezing







. GPU load spike 100 to 0 and again 100 periodically. Fps spikes 80-90 to 0 and again 80-90. With only G-Sync no problem. With only script no-problem. Both of them together, PROBLEM.
What do you think about that?*


----------



## JustGR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jelto*
> 
> Why not just sell this screen at a loss, take the money from your colorimeter budget, and buy a good display?


That thought HAS crossed my mind. But I know for certain that there can NEVER be any good display in this price range. There will always be issues that I have to gamble with, and if I ignore the black crush and banding, this monitor is the best choice I have. It's got great color spectrum, and is a pleasure to work with (coupled by the fact that 144Hz is awesome).
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jelto*
> 
> A colorimeter wont fix this screen, its defective and will band no matter what.


Thanks, my wallet is safe and ready for Black Friday.


----------



## Enterprise24

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bckumru*
> 
> *Hey MechDragon! Your script was amazing since yesterday, thanks a lot. But suddenly I had a problem with your script. If I enabled your script with G-SYNC, some games has freezing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . GPU load spike 100 to 0 and again 100. Fps spikes 80-90 to 0 and again 80-90. With only G-Sync no problem. With only script no-problem. Both of them together, PROBLEM.
> What do you think about that?
> *


Didn't notice this problem. But I agree his script come to rescue. No more banding / posterization without black crushing. Albeit with some cost of slightly spoil dark color (I think black is looks like black on IPS). Powered by dawn engine picture doesn't looks like $hit anymore.


----------



## MechDragon

Okay, you persuaded me to use the script again. Still, it works best with banding.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bckumru*
> 
> *
> 
> Hey MechDragon! Your script was amazing since yesterday, thanks a lot. But suddenly I had a problem with your script. If I enabled your script with G-SYNC, some games has freezing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . GPU load spike 100 to 0 and again 100 periodically. Fps spikes 80-90 to 0 and again 80-90. With only G-Sync no problem. With only script no-problem. Both of them together, PROBLEM.
> What do you think about that?*


This is similar to what I had in the earlier version of my script. In it, I changed Vibrancy every 15 seconds, and in some games it freezing every 15 seconds. Therefore, I rewrote the script to the present state, the Vibrancy changes only when the selected window changes. Probably checking every 15 seconds causes friezes, but it's strange. In the very first version of my script, the change Vibrancy occurred when the button was pressed. This is not very cool, because you need to press the button all the time. I think if you can not solve the problem, then you can do the same. And just press the button when you need to change Vibrancy.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Enterprise24*
> 
> Didn't notice this problem. But I agree his script come to rescue. No more banding / posterization without black crushing. Albeit with some cost of slightly spoil dark color (I think black is looks like black on IPS). Powered by dawn engine picture doesn't looks like $hit anymore.


And how do you deal with the fact that the effectiveness of this method is lost after the automatic shutdown of the screen? After that it becomes even worse than it was. I have just turned off the auto-shutdown of the screen, but I'm afraid that this will greatly affect the power consumption.


----------



## Enterprise24

Just sign out and everything work great again.


----------



## QPSS

I just got this monitor (as A05) and when I sit in front of it, a white screen will be yellowish on top and white on the bottom. Also in games I see that the top half is noticeably darker than the bottom half.
Is that typical for TN panels or is mine defective?
The only way it gets any better is if the screen is positioned far below my head, which is very uncomfortable, since I have to look down all day long.


----------



## Nukemaster

The color shift is typical of TN panels. In general, the larger the screen(and the closer you are to it) the more you will see it.

If you can tip the screen slightly back(looking up a bit), it may help.


----------



## Bulkas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *QPSS*
> 
> I just got this monitor (as A05) and when I sit in front of it, a white screen will be yellowish on top and white on the bottom. Also in games I see that the top half is noticeably darker than the bottom half.
> Is that typical for TN panels or is mine defective?
> The only way it gets any better is if the screen is positioned far below my head, which is very uncomfortable, since I have to look down all day long.


I have a same on pg279q, but that's IPS panel, i guess it's yellow tint and it's not ok.


----------



## Joe1

I recently got this monitor from dell and I'm not sure about the backlight bleeding. Is this acceptable? I think the picture makes it worse than it is, but I can notice it especially on the left and right corners.

backlight_bleed.jpg 1309k .jpg file


----------



## Bulkas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joe1*
> 
> I recently got this monitor from dell and I'm not sure about the backlight bleeding. Is this acceptable? I think the picture makes it worse than it is, but I can notice it especially on the left and right corners.
> 
> backlight_bleed.jpg 1309k .jpg file


hmm yeah, camera is making it way worst. Maybe try to post a photo with movie (top and bottom black bar).

btw, got second pg279q and blb is smaller, no scratches (lol), but yellow tint at top is bigger :| looks like i have to spin the wheel again.
I would really get this dell2716dg but afraid of color bending


----------



## Joe1

Here's one with a movie trailer. The colors seem to be a bit strange too. Is this the banding issue I keep reading about?

backlight_bleed_2.jpg 981k .jpg file


----------



## MechDragon

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/7cbysx/just_a_reminder_everyone_desperately_needs_a


----------



## Enterprise24

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MechDragon*
> 
> 
> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/7cbysx/just_a_reminder_everyone_desperately_needs_a


I don't know why someone claiming that Intel igpu use dithering by default. I try HD530 / 610 but it still have posterization (everything was default). Not sure if I missing some options in driver ?


----------



## MechDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Enterprise24*
> 
> I don't know why someone claiming that Intel igpu use dithering by default. I try HD530 / 610 but it still have posterization (everything was default). Not sure if I missing some options in driver ?


I tried now, I could not enable dithering in the settings and it's not available by default, but you can turn it on if you download the dithering settings here https://kawamoto.no-ip.org/henteko/myapp_en.html.
You can select several dithering algorithms, but the effect is very weak, but when you change the brightness and contrast settings (In Intel control panel) in the banding test (gradient in lagom), additional bands do not appear, as happens when changing settings in Nvidia Control Panel


----------



## Arsenic13

Former S27 owner here that would still like to see dithering become supported to help 8bit / TN monitor users.

We all might have better luck sharing the details of the ongoing dithering issue with the likes of PC Gamer, RPS, Digital Foundry, PC World, and other major PC gaming publications (and Youtubers for that matter like Linus). Send some tip emails to these sites with details about the issue with visual examples (like posts here). Bottom line, AMD cards are producing a better image on even Gsync monitors. Why? A simple post processing effect in the driver.

If a major site puts the pressure by saying something akin to "why does AMD IQ look better than NVIDIA?", that'd get the ball rolling.

Here's a few places and people you can email to help [all contact info is publicly available]:

LinusTechTipsgmail.com (from Youtube page). http://www.eurogamer.net/contact.php (Digital Foundry). [email protected] [email protected] (from website). PC World Senior PC Editor: bchacospcworld.com (from his Twitter)


----------



## Leopardi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arsenic13*
> 
> Former S27 owner here that would still like to see dithering become supported to help 8bit / TN monitor users.
> 
> We all might have better luck sharing the details of the ongoing dithering issue with the likes of PC Gamer, RPS, Digital Foundry, PC World, and other major PC gaming publications (and Youtubers for that matter like Linus). Send some tip emails to these sites with details about the issue with visual examples (like posts here). Bottom line, AMD cards are producing a better image on even Gsync monitors. Why? A simple post processing effect in the driver.
> 
> If a major site puts the pressure by saying something akin to "why does AMD IQ look better than NVIDIA?", that'd get the ball rolling.
> 
> Here's a few places and people you can email to help [all contact info is publicly available]:
> 
> LinusTechTipsgmail.com (from Youtube page). http://www.eurogamer.net/contact.php (Digital Foundry). [email protected] [email protected] (from website). PC World Senior PC Editor: bchacospcworld.com (from his Twitter)


Simple OSD controls to get the gamma to 2.2, or factory calibration to 2.2 would be much better.

It can't be that expensive to at least provide OSD controls for gamma. Samsung is doing a FULL CALIBRATION somehow in their 300€ screens...


----------



## Arsenic13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Leopardi*
> 
> Simple OSD controls to get the gamma to 2.2, or factory calibration to 2.2 would be much better.
> 
> It can't be that expensive to at least provide OSD controls for gamma. Samsung is doing a FULL CALIBRATION somehow in their 300€ screens...


Dithering support from NVIDIA would be better for everyone with this issue, not just Dell S27 owners, though.


----------



## jelto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arsenic13*
> 
> Dithering support from NVIDIA would be better for everyone with this issue, not just Dell S27 owners, though.


Dithering with 2.2 gamma would be even better.


----------



## PainKiller89

ICC Profile? Recommended Settings?


----------



## Enterprise24

$350 now on bestbuy.

https://www.bestbuy.com/site/dell-27-led-qhd-gsync-monitor-black/5293502.p?skuId=5293502


----------



## Enterprise24

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PainKiller89*
> 
> ICC Profile? Recommended Settings?


Try my settings http://www.overclock.net/t/1577511/dell-s2716dg-1440-144-hz-g-sync-owners-thread/4960#post_26406844

Here is how to use autohotkey http://www.overclock.net/t/1577511/dell-s2716dg-1440-144-hz-g-sync-owners-thread/4890#post_26378263

No banding / posterization at all except some weak graphics game (That is solved by Reshade Deband).


----------



## Enterprise24

To anyone that use Reshade Deband how do you deal with flickering ? Currently I only use it with Sims 3 (other games don't need) and flickering is quiet annoying. Luckily I didn't sensitive much to this. I read that dithering may cause migraine to some peoples.

After lots of googling I found that banding in Sims 3 is normal. It work as intended. So this is not monitor fault but the game is culprit. I always wonder why I need Reshade Deband only with this game.









I have been play this game for 7 years but never notice banding because either GPU or monitors or both have dithering.

2010-2012 = 5770 + Crappy Samsung 768p TV








2013 = 7970 + AOC i2367FH 6 bit + FRC E-IPS
2014 = 290X + Crossover 2763AMG 8 bit + FRC AH-IPS
2015 = 780 Ti / 970 + Crossover
2016 = 980 Ti + Crossover
2017 = 980 Ti + S2716DG = banding. Both don't have dithering


----------



## MechDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Enterprise24*
> 
> To anyone that use Reshade Deband how do you deal with flickering ? Currently I only use it with Sims 3 (other games don't need) and flickering is quiet annoying. Luckily I didn't sensitive much to this. I read that dithering may cause migraine to some peoples.


I do not see any flicker. Deband just makes a noise. Still, I abandoned the method with a limited range. I'm not ready to sacrifice the beauty of black.


----------



## Enterprise24

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MechDragon*
> 
> I do not see any flicker. Deband just makes a noise. Still, I abandoned the method with a limited range. I'm not ready to sacrifice the beauty of black.


Your settings on Reshade Deband ?









For me black is fine because I use IPS for too long. Black with slightly greyish is not problem.







But I can't tolerate banding because I never see it on IPS.


----------



## MechDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Enterprise24*
> 
> Your settings on Reshade Deband ?


Standart. I do not change the settings when I install the Reshade Deband for the game.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Enterprise24*
> 
> For me black is fine because I use IPS for too long. Black with slightly greyish is not problem.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But I can't tolerate banding because I never see it on IPS.


And I can not tolerate grayed black. It begins to seem that the picture is paler than it should be.


----------



## Krazee

Crud this deal is so tempting. Would people still buy this if they knew what they know now about the monitor issues?


----------



## HeliXpc

I just picked up a new Rev07, I gotta say this is one of the best looking TN panels I have ever used, amazing gaming monitor for $350 its a steal IMO......color banding? I dont see any in DPT or lagom, or in games to be honest, I dont understand what issues people are talking about and I am very picky when it comes to screens, the colors to me are better then some low end ips/va screens


----------



## MechDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HeliXpc*
> 
> I just picked up a new Rev07, I gotta say this is one of the best looking TN panels I have ever used, amazing gaming monitor for $350 its a steal IMO......color banding? I dont see any in DPT or lagom, or in games to be honest, I dont understand what issues people are talking about and I am very picky when it comes to screens, the colors to me are better then some low end ips/va screens


How many squares do you see here? http://www.lagom.nl/lcd-test/black.php
And make photo off the monitor's with this picture. http://i.playground.ru/i/26/98/02/00/blog/content/uhd4ha4c.jpg


----------



## HeliXpc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MechDragon*
> 
> How many squares do you see here? http://www.lagom.nl/lcd-test/black.php
> And make photo off the monitor's with this picture. http://i.playground.ru/i/26/98/02/00/blog/content/uhd4ha4c.jpg


Ok will do when I get home, around 8pm pacific time.


----------



## Krazee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MechDragon*
> 
> How many squares do you see here? http://www.lagom.nl/lcd-test/black.php
> And make photo off the monitor's with this picture. http://i.playground.ru/i/26/98/02/00/blog/content/uhd4ha4c.jpg


lol, I just viewed both of these on my Dell laptop and my two dell 1080p work monitors. All three have horrible banding


----------



## Nukemaster

That image has to stop being used to test color banding. The picture it self has banding(the gradients are just not smooth).


----------



## MechDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krazee*
> 
> lol, I just viewed both of these on my Dell laptop and my two dell 1080p work monitors. All three have horrible banding


On good monitors, too, should not be very good in this picture. But on my monitor and on s2716dg it looks 100 times worse. On my phone in this picture, there is almost no banding.


----------



## Leopardi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MechDragon*
> 
> On good monitors, too, should not be very good in this picture. But on my monitor and on s2716dg it looks 100 times worse. On my phone in this picture, there is almost no banding.


I see basically nothing on my U2312HM (6bit + FRC), because the gamma is spot on at 2.2. If I really concentrate and squeeze I can see some.

There's no reason the S2716DG would be any worse, if they offered OSD gamma options towards 2.2.


----------



## Fried Children

I got an A04 from the Best Buy deal yesterday and the only thing I have a problem with is the banding-- mostly with gray-black gradients like the Dawn Engine picture and the bottom left corner of the Windows 10 default blue wallpaper.


http://imgur.com/Gb5OC


I'm calibrated to 36% brightness and 75% contrast on the panel with 93/91/100 r/g/b, and 0.7 gamma is the only software setting I changed. I am using the ICC profile from TFT Central, which causes no perceptible difference to me from the Dell driver-included ICC profile.

I originally was looking at the s2417dg, but for the price it usually goes on sale for, I figured why not give the s2716dg a shot. I've never had a "gaming" monitor; previously, I had switched off between my 17" laptop screen and 47" TV.

I'd like to know from the more experienced: is there much to be gained from trying to exchange it for a newer revision (A05+) or switching to the 24 inch model? I am pretty satisfied at the moment, but I sure haven't taken full advantage of this thing yet as my 7 year old Alienware laptop can't output more than 60hz. (I can't wait to build something with a 1080ti + 8700k....)


----------



## JAM3S121

Is buying this dell 24 inch a real gamble? My BENQ XL2420z is fine, but I need a second monitor..

Thanks!


----------



## Leopardi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JAM3S121*
> 
> Is buying this dell 24 inch a real gamble? My BENQ XL2420z is fine, but I need a second monitor..
> 
> Thanks!


Not even a gamble, its a sure bet that the gamma will suck. At least with BenQ you have 5 gamma modes to adjust it towards 2.2.


----------



## JAM3S121

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Leopardi*
> 
> Not even a gamble, its a sure bet that the gamma will suck. At least with BenQ you have 5 gamma modes to adjust it towards 2.2.


I looked at the sample photo you guys were using (dawn engine) and mine has 0 banding. ASsuming all the dells are meh?


----------



## Enterprise24

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nukemaster*
> 
> That image has to stop being used to test color banding. The picture it self has banding(the gradients are just not smooth).


That picture looks fine on my laptop from 2012 , $100 tablet and even crappy 22" 768p Samsung TV from 2010. I must really concentrate to see banding.
But after heavily tweaked on Dell it looks fine now.


----------



## Nukemaster

I am not saying it is not hard to see(depending on your settings), but clearly the image it self has banding(the color gradient is not smooth).

It is only because it is in darker colors that it is not as noticeable(once properly set up).

A unfortunate reality is many gaming monitors try to over brighten things. This may well be part of the issue.

Bottom line. I have yet to see a screen that will not shot banding in that image(sure you have to look for it, but it does still have it). Ok, I lie, I have seen an LG IPS monitor that does not show it, but it also cuts out ALL of the dark colors(I would not be able to game on that thing) so that does not count(it is not mine so I never tried to adjust it or anything)


----------



## Wally West

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nukemaster*
> 
> I am not saying it is not hard to see(depending on your settings), but clearly the image it self has banding(the color gradient is not smooth).
> 
> It is only because it is in darker colors that it is not as noticeable(once properly set up).
> 
> A unfortunate reality is many gaming monitors try to over brighten things. This may well be part of the issue.
> 
> Bottom line. I have yet to see a screen that will not shot banding in that image(sure you have to look for it, but it does still have it). Ok, I lie, I have seen an LG IPS monitor that does not show it, but it also cuts out ALL of the dark colors(I would not be able to game on that thing) so that does not count(it is not mine so I never tried to adjust it or anything)


I have 2 LG IPS and 1 ASUS IPS, all of them is showing no banding at all. the S2716DG on the other hand, it's atrocious.


----------



## Leopardi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wally West*
> 
> I have 2 LG IPS and 1 ASUS IPS, all of them is showing no banding at all. the S2716DG on the other hand, it's atrocious.


I can switch between 2.2 and 1.8 gamma on my U2312HM:


----------



## HeliXpc

ok so my monitor does have banding on the dawn pic....Im still keeping it, i love this monitor, im not doing any kind of pro photo work so it does not bother me, LCD technology sucks anyway, all monitors I have ever used have flaws, dealing with dead pixels on the high refresh rate ips panels, from the ips glow, nasty backlight bleed, ill take this panel, colors look good and im sure a driver will eventually come that fixes the dithering issue. I wish we had slimmer and better CRT technology instead of totally throwing it away. OLED hopefully will be the savior, and where are the OLED monitors anyway, we have TVs but no monitors.


----------



## FattysGoneWild

Posting a new calibration profile update. Its been a while since my last post. This is fresh as of a few minutes ago.

Dell S2716DG Revision A03
ColorMunki Display
Targets D65 and brightness 100cm

Monitor set to factory defaults accept for brightness which comes in at 24 for 100cm.



http://www.filedropper.com/dells2716dgd65201711202128

If link expires here is another.

https://www.dropbox.com/s/qtpgij55bw4lng5/Dell%20S2716DG_D65_201711202128.icm?dl=0

Time stamp included with in link/file


----------



## Enterprise24

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FattysGoneWild*
> 
> Posting a new calibration profile update. Its been a while since my last post. This is fresh as of a few minutes ago.
> 
> Dell S2716DG Revision A03
> ColorMunki Display
> Targets D65 and brightness 100cm
> 
> Monitor set to factory defaults accept for brightness which comes in at 24 for 100cm.
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.filedropper.com/dells2716dgd65201711202128
> 
> Time stamp included with in link/file


Report back from my test on A04









3 black crushing on lagom test.

Gamma seem to be close to 2.2 maybe in the 2.1 range.

Powered by dawn still show a little banding (with limited range + vibrance autohotkey trick) but better than many profiles.

Overall this is a solid profile.


----------



## JustGR

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B0149QBOF0/

349$ for Prime members. Grab em while it's hot.


----------



## FattysGoneWild

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JustGR*
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B0149QBOF0/
> 
> 349$ for Prime members. Grab em while it's hot.


Best Buy is selling it for the same price as well.


----------



## PowerK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FattysGoneWild*
> 
> Posting a new calibration profile update. Its been a while since my last post. This is fresh as of a few minutes ago.
> 
> Dell S2716DG Revision A03
> ColorMunki Display
> Targets D65 and brightness 100cm
> 
> Monitor set to factory defaults accept for brightness which comes in at 24 for 100cm.
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.filedropper.com/dells2716dgd65201711202128
> 
> If link expires here is another.
> 
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/qtpgij55bw4lng5/Dell%20S2716DG_D65_201711202128.icm?dl=0
> 
> Time stamp included with in link/file


Thank you. Your ICC profile setting is the best.


----------



## JustGR

I know, but now we have had more options this way.


----------



## MechDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Enterprise24*
> 
> Report back from my test on A04
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3 black crushing on lagom test.
> 
> Gamma seem to be close to 2.2 maybe in the 2.1 range.
> 
> Powered by dawn still show a little banding (with limited range + vibrance autohotkey trick) but better than many profiles.
> 
> Overall this is a solid profile.


Without a trick, is it bad?


----------



## Enterprise24

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MechDragon*
> 
> Without a trick, is it bad?


Slightly worse than profile that I use with full range. You are full range lover you can give it a shot.


----------



## Enterprise24

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MechDragon*
> 
> I tried now, I could not enable dithering in the settings and it's not available by default, but you can turn it on if you download the dithering settings here https://kawamoto.no-ip.org/henteko/myapp_en.html.
> You can select several dithering algorithms, but the effect is very weak, but when you change the brightness and contrast settings (In Intel control panel) in the banding test (gradient in lagom), additional bands do not appear, as happens when changing settings in Nvidia Control Panel


Too lazy to try dithering on Intel.







Anyone try this yet ?

Still wonder about peoples claiming that Intel IGP use dithering by default...


----------



## Bulkas

Guys just wondering... any 4k IPS 60hz won't have banding issues or others? Only TN QHD have those issues? What to avoid?


----------



## Enterprise24

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bulkas*
> 
> Guys just wondering... any 4k IPS 60hz won't have banding issues or others? Only TN QHD have those issues? What to avoid?


I think at least IPS 8 bit + FRC and you are completely safe from banding. If that is not enough then switch to AMD GPU.








IPS 8 pit without FRC may still see banding in certain case.


----------



## zombipuppy

Hello all,

I just received my A07 Revision of the S2716DG. Is there an ICC profile for this revision anywhere? And should I keep the response time to Normal or has the ghosting for Fast been fixed for this revision?

Thanks!


----------



## Leopardi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bulkas*
> 
> Guys just wondering... any 4k IPS 60hz won't have banding issues or others? Only TN QHD have those issues? What to avoid?


The banding complaining trend isn't about bits, its about gamma. IPS will show banding with these test images with lower gamma as well. Make sure the gamma is 2.2 and not below that.


----------



## redlight5

Got an A07 yesterday. First everything looked good but once you see the banding, it cannot be unseen. Not sure if the usual recommended settings on monitor and NVCP are good for this revision anymore. Backlight uniformity is also bit bad, it is noticeably more bright on right side of the screen.

I am coming from Qnix QX2710 PLS-VA and first impression is a pretty huge downgrade. Loving the response time and the G-Sync though, will spend more time with it to figure out if it's a monitor for me.


----------



## jdj9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HeliXpc*
> 
> I just picked up a new Rev07, I gotta say this is one of the best looking TN panels I have ever used, amazing gaming monitor for $350 its a steal IMO......color banding? I dont see any in DPT or lagom, or in games to be honest, I dont understand what issues people are talking about and I am very picky when it comes to screens, the colors to me are better then some low end ips/va screens


Do you see any ghosting when scrolling?


----------



## jdj9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redlight5*
> 
> Got an A07 yesterday. First everything looked good but once you see the banding, it cannot be unseen. Not sure if the usual recommended settings on monitor and NVCP are good for this revision anymore. Backlight uniformity is also bit bad, it is noticeably more bright on right side of the screen.
> 
> I am coming from Qnix QX2710 PLS-VA and first impression is a pretty huge downgrade. Loving the response time and the G-Sync though, will spend more time with it to figure out if it's a monitor for me.


Do you see any ghosting when scrolling?


----------



## Wally West

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdj9*
> 
> Do you see any ghosting when scrolling?


He shouldn't with the normal response time mode. I don't see any with my A07


----------



## redlight5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdj9*
> 
> Do you see any ghosting when scrolling?


No ghosting while scrolling that I would be able to tell. I tested ghosting also with https://www.testufo.com/ghosting. In Normal response mode, ufos are very clear leaving no trail and with Fast response mode, especially the lowest one leaves a pretty bad trail.


----------



## Mercfh

So I got an A4 revision yesterday.....I guess im confused? Should I return this thing? Im not super savy with monitors but it seems fine? I do see the black blocks thing occasionally.........but is there actually a fix for it? or is it just how the monitor is?


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:



> Originally Posted by *Wally West*
> 
> He shouldn't with the normal response time mode. I don't see any with my A07


With the A04 even with Normal mode, ghosting is kinda noticeable when scrolling. So I guess this got fixed in A07?

@All

Is it worth it to replace this monitor with ASUS PG278QR?


----------



## Enterprise24

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> With the A04 even with Normal mode, ghosting is kinda noticeable when scrolling. So I guess this got fixed in A07?
> 
> @All
> 
> Is it worth it to replace this monitor with ASUS PG278QR?


Why you would like to swap ? It is still the same AUO panel.

https://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?93924-Horrible-Color-banding-with-new-PG278QR


__
https://www.reddit.com/r/5nau3q/color_banding_gtx_1080_strix_asus_rog_swift/%5B/URL


----------



## Leopardi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> With the A04 even with Normal mode, ghosting is kinda noticeable when scrolling. So I guess this got fixed in A07?
> 
> @All
> 
> Is it worth it to replace this monitor with ASUS PG278QR?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Enterprise24*
> 
> Why you would like to swap ? It is still the same AUO panel.
> 
> https://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?93924-Horrible-Color-banding-with-new-PG278QR
> 
> 
> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/5nau3q/color_banding_gtx_1080_strix_asus_rog_swift/%5B/URL


Doesn't it offer limited gamma adjustment at least, to remove some of the banding at least?

XL2730 would properly offer 5 gamma modes. I think the AOC as well has a better range of gamma settings to remove blockiness and washed out image.


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Enterprise24*
> 
> Why you would like to swap ? It is still the same AUO panel.
> 
> https://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?93924-Horrible-Color-banding-with-new-PG278QR
> 
> 
> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/5nau3q/color_banding_gtx_1080_strix_asus_rog_swift/%5B/URL


Thanks, I didn't know they had the same panel.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Leopardi*
> 
> Doesn't it offer limited gamma adjustment at least, to remove some of the banding at least?
> 
> XL2730 would properly offer 5 gamma modes. I think the AOC as well has a better range of gamma settings to remove blockiness and washed out image.


This is also what I was thinking. At least with other screens you can adjust the gamma. But I'm hearing other horror stories with other brands so I'm confused if it's even worth it to sell this monitor and get a new one.


----------



## Enterprise24

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> Thanks, I didn't know they had the same panel.
> 
> This is also what I was thinking. At least with other screens you can adjust the gamma. But I'm hearing other horror stories with other brands so I'm confused if it's even worth it to sell this monitor and get a new one.


Not sure about ASUS gamma setting but here is best review that I found on google it is in German but you can use google translate.

https://www.limscave.de/artikel?id=KCS93J4W

I think @MechDragon may answer question "can setting gamma in OSD to 2.2 help reduce banding ?" since he own ACER XB271HUA that have gamma control.


----------



## Leopardi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> Thanks, I didn't know they had the same panel.
> 
> This is also what I was thinking. At least with other screens you can adjust the gamma. But I'm hearing other horror stories with other brands so I'm confused if it's even worth it to sell this monitor and get a new one.


I think its safe to say, that at least with the BenQ XL2730 you will get that over 2.0 gamma even in worst case scenario. Some samples adjust way beyond 2.2, up to like 2.4.

For example tftcentral's review copy sat nicely at 2.1 already at the default mid setting.


----------



## MechDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Enterprise24*
> 
> Not sure about ASUS gamma setting but here is best review that I found on google it is in German but you can use google translate.
> 
> https://www.limscave.de/artikel?id=KCS93J4W
> 
> I think @MechDragon may answer question "can setting gamma in OSD to 2.2 help reduce banding ?" since he own ACER XB271HUA that have gamma control.


I can choose between 1.8 and 2.2. It seems to me that my 2.2 gives the same image as yours.


----------



## Bulkas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Enterprise24*
> 
> Why you would like to swap ? It is still the same AUO panel.
> 
> https://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?93924-Horrible-Color-banding-with-new-PG278QR
> 
> 
> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/5nau3q/color_banding_gtx_1080_strix_asus_rog_swift/%5B/URL


wow! it looks so bad! I didn't know, that even FULL HD monitor will have such a banding issues... I will test tomb raider on my pg279q, recevied second and blb is smaller but have more noticeble yellow tint - already RMA it.
I would buy samsung chg70 but they have problems with text sharpness and free sync instead of g-sync... VA would be great deal ;(
I am thinking of having 2 monitors one for work and one for gaming but i strongly want to avoid that...

that's samsung text inversion problem 



tft says that it's fine and sharp lol http://www.tftcentral.co.uk/reviews/samsung_c32hg70.htm
"At native resolution the text was sharp and clear"


----------



## Bulkas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Enterprise24*
> 
> I think at least IPS 8 bit + FRC and you are completely safe from banding. If that is not enough then switch to AMD GPU.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IPS 8 pit without FRC may still see banding in certain case.


just built a new rig, won't switch to amd, i love my gtx ;(







hmm but sg2716dg and pg279q are both 8bit without FRC... so why dell is way worst?


----------



## Leopardi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bulkas*
> 
> just built a new rig, won't switch to amd, i love my gtx ;(
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hmm but sg2716dg and pg279q are both 8bit without FRC... so why dell is way worst?


Dell has ~1.7 gamma while PG279Q has ~2.2 gamma.


----------



## Bulkas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Leopardi*
> 
> Dell has ~1.7 gamma while PG279Q has ~2.2 gamma.


ok got it, thanks


----------



## Enterprise24

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bulkas*
> 
> just built a new rig, won't switch to amd, i love my gtx ;(
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hmm but sg2716dg and pg279q are both 8bit without FRC... so why dell is way worst?


Also PG279Q is IPS which can blend banding better.

As a former of 8 bit + FRC IPS owner I don't even know what is banding. I just know about it when I purchase DELL.









But as I see some complains about banding in GTA V / Witcher 3 even on IPS monitor I assume that is 6 bit+FRC or 8 bit without FRC since I never see something like that on my previous monitor.


----------



## Enterprise24

Not sure is this reliable.







Just run with no instrumental and set white target = 100 cd/m^2

If this is true then it is worth time to dig through 500 pages on this club to find some best ICC profile.


----------



## jdj9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> With the A04 even with Normal mode, ghosting is kinda noticeable when scrolling. So I guess this got fixed in A07?
> 
> @All
> 
> Is it worth it to replace this monitor with ASUS PG278QR?


I hope more people can confirm that in A07 the ghosting is gone... cause i might go back to this monitor if ghosting was fixed. I had A04 too and i sold it because i could not stand it. I might consider selling my XB271HU because of the BLB on the bottom right corner.. not too much though.. but still bothers me. I would rather have a TN panel as long it does not suffer from ghosting... i hate it.


----------



## jdj9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wally West*
> 
> He shouldn't with the normal response time mode. I don't see any with my A07


Well even on normal mode there is very noticeable ghosting up to A05... so PROBABLY... with the A07 rev they fixed it.


----------



## medyq

Hi guys, im new but topic is related to me. I bought s2716dg 6 days ago. its almost perfect: colors are ok like for tn, viewing angle are good, in games in 1440 - its sick - image is perfect on uber.ultra/very high. But as u discuss it has imo only one con - gradient issue, I will use this dell not only for gaming but also simple image and photo editing and i spend 2 days trying to set this - to fit my old TN.

I didnt have ips, didnt have colorimeter so for now, before my friend will arrive with retina and ips to help me "set it" i did few tunes. And with small success removed color banding for *my needs*. I have rev04 (i dont know why u write about rev 07 - in Poland last one is 04) , no other issues - only banding. I made sharp deep (maybe to dark for you) picture and if someone is interested u can try it - any feedback welcomed)

But before - try to check if u can find banding in your screen with those links. To work with colors and banding i used many images and video from YT showing perfectly this issues but those were very helpfull





 (flashlight issue on ~8:07




 - fight with sky above left and center part of bridge)




 - u will notice what is important in this video xD
https://i.gyazo.com/d3ce51f0641546fb97de9816d6cd8d3e.jpg - best quality found dawn image




 (dark trailer good for tests)

My color settings are:
- in NCP in resolution - nvidia settings with full range (limited is to bright, flat colors, no black, only greys)
- ICC from www.tftcentral.co.uk (but i tried also 2 from this topic - all similar result)
- DELL Monitor settings: Brightness-20% Contrast-60% Color>Custom Color: R-97% G-99% B-96%
- NCP settings: Brightness-45% Contrast-72% Gamma-0.87% Digital vibrance-50% Hue-0

Settings can be still to bright to sitting in dark room at night but i tested it with lights at room and during day - was good for eyes. Like i said all is quite dark (win10 bottom Start stripe is black - not transparent) but i compared it to colors i know like my projects, facebook top blue color stripe and other web pages i use on different displays. I can use it for now and correct in fly any color fault while using photoshop. The most important was to remove this banding.

Ofc my settings dont pass http://tft.vanity.dk/ test. In test scale i have same black on 0 and 3%, multiple o and 4% both same, and white/black gradient i have 4 cm black stripe. But i checked this gradient made in photoshop - like i work and in photoshop its smooth (like on photo below)

Real look photos 9from mobile phone so some are to bright, colors also a bit flatten (e.g. youtube play stripe is not red but orange on photos) Click on photo to enlarge: http://www.mp-cms.pl/pl/album-98442c54eb7d98d351d0cf5b04b86c59

What is important - dont try change parapeters even +/-1 % on sliders - u will recive banding







all settings were carefully checked to fit videos above. high contrast in ncp helped remove banding but cause dark picture.


----------



## lebrongoat

Hi all. One of the many new owners thanks to the BBY sale this week.

I have an A04 and like everyone else am trying to mitigate banding. I'm a little confused on some of the suggestions here when it comes to the ICC profiles and also NCP settings.

It seems like adjusting settings in NCP overrides the ICC profile. I'll go into color management and apply the profile and I'll see the screen adjust. as soon as I touch a slider on NCP, there is a dramatic adjustment to what seems to be gamma.

Am I doing it wrong?


----------



## zombipuppy

Hey all... I just noticed my monitor exhibits some strange grey uniformity/light bleed. See picture.



It's REALLY apparent against darker backgrounds.

Should this warrant an RMA?


----------



## lebrongoat

If it bothers you, rma it. Remember that you will always see some backlight and viewing it through a phone or camera will exaggerate the issue. It doesn't look terrible to me, but again the only thing that matters is you.

FWIW, this is what I'd consider as a defect:

https://drive.google.com/file/d/1jMD8xR4-wwYsViBjUNffOep3pcv2mvhUjA/view


----------



## MechDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lebrongoat*
> 
> Hi all. One of the many new owners thanks to the BBY sale this week.
> 
> I have an A04 and like everyone else am trying to mitigate banding. I'm a little confused on some of the suggestions here when it comes to the ICC profiles and also NCP settings.
> 
> It seems like adjusting settings in NCP overrides the ICC profile. I'll go into color management and apply the profile and I'll see the screen adjust. as soon as I touch a slider on NCP, there is a dramatic adjustment to what seems to be gamma.
> 
> Am I doing it wrong?


You're right. When we click to use Nvidia settings, then the ICC profile does not work. I also do not understand why people write to use a combination of ICC profile and Nvidia settings.


----------



## Leopardi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zombipuppy*
> 
> Hey all... I just noticed my monitor exhibits some strange grey uniformity/light bleed. See picture.
> 
> 
> 
> It's REALLY apparent against darker backgrounds.
> 
> Should this warrant an RMA?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lebrongoat*
> 
> If it bothers you, rma it. Remember that you will always see some backlight and viewing it through a phone or camera will exaggerate the issue. It doesn't look terrible to me, but again the only thing that matters is you.
> 
> FWIW, this is what I'd consider as a defect:
> 
> https://drive.google.com/file/d/1jMD8xR4-wwYsViBjUNffOep3pcv2mvhUjA/view


How is the screen literally looking like someones ass cheeks _not_ terrible?


----------



## lebrongoat

Imo it's impossible to actually judge based on images because it will always look worse through a camera.

This is my monitor on a black screen in the dark and it's about what I'd expect from an lcd



http://imgur.com/vX3Qt9s


None of this can be seen with any content on the screen.

Like I said in my other post, if it bothers him then he should rma it.


----------



## Enterprise24

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MechDragon*
> 
> You're right. When we click to use Nvidia settings, then the ICC profile does not work. I also do not understand why people write to use a combination of ICC profile and Nvidia settings.


This is exactly correct. ICC profile alone can already cause banding in gradient test (especially profile from TFTCentral







). Add gamma adjustment in NVCP and thing already get worst.
I think the best way to adjust gamma for this monitor is by using ICC profile (you have to find one that don't cause banding or create your own profile by colorimeter !!!) or adjust by quickgamma. Change gamma setting in NVCP alone also cause banding. That is why I stop touching anything in NVCP except dynamic range (reduce brightness to hide banding also cause black crushing).


----------



## zombipuppy

Thanks for the input. I'm getting it RMA'd. Definitely not the usual uniformity I'm seeing in this monitor like some of the photos you guys are posting.


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Enterprise24*
> 
> This is exactly correct. ICC profile alone can already cause banding in gradient test (especially profile from TFTCentral
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ). Add gamma adjustment in NVCP and thing already get worst.
> I think the best way to adjust gamma for this monitor is by using ICC profile (you have to find one that don't cause banding or create your own profile by colorimeter !!!) or adjust by quickgamma. Change gamma setting in NVCP alone also cause banding. That is why I stop touching anything in NVCP except dynamic range (reduce brightness to hide banding also cause black crushing).


Oh ok. I remember you suggested to adjust the gamma in NVCP before. Thanks for letting us know that you stopped from doing that already


----------



## lebrongoat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zombipuppy*
> 
> Thanks for the input. I'm getting it RMA'd. Definitely not the usual uniformity I'm seeing in this monitor like some of the photos you guys are posting.


Good plan. I can definitely see differences between mine and yours. Though, I have another on the way and I'm crossing fingers for a later revision b


----------



## Enterprise24

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> Oh ok. I remember you suggested to adjust the gamma in NVCP before. Thanks for letting us know that you stopped from doing that already


Already change with latest suggestion.























http://www.overclock.net/t/1577511/dell-s2716dg-1440-144-hz-g-sync-owners-thread/4960#post_26406844


----------



## Revan654

For those who have used this monitor for awhile or know. Is there any kind of eye protection or eye strain protection?


----------



## jimmybreeze

Specs:
Windows 10 Pro 64-bit
i5-4670k @4.5ghz
16GB RAM
2x GTX670 4GB in SLI (Drivers up to date, 388.31)
Dell S2716DG Monitor (2560x1440, 144hz, Gsync)

Just got this monitor and I am unable to play some games in full screen. I have to play at 120hz since my GPUs cannot handle anything more.
Games that are not working: Grand Theft Auto V and Battlefield 4
Games that are working: Borderlands

SLI is enabled, new monitor is confirmed to be running at 120hz through Windows and the Nvidia Control panel, and the new monitor is the focus display and main display in Nvidia Control Panel.

What I've tried:
Setting the refresh rate in game to match 120hz.
Unplugged second 1440p monitor.
Pressing Alt-enter. This flashes into full (black) screen and then back to windowed.
Setting game settings to full screen. Same as above, goes to a full black screen, and then back to windowed, and the settings in game is reverted.
Teamviewer is not installed (Saw some posts that suggested turning that off)

Any other ideas? Really hope I don't need a GPU upgrade to at least get it working.


----------



## Enterprise24

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jimmybreeze*
> 
> Specs:
> Windows 10 Pro 64-bit
> i5-4670k @4.5ghz
> 16GB RAM
> 2x GTX670 4GB in SLI (Drivers up to date, 388.31)
> Dell S2716DG Monitor (2560x1440, 144hz, Gsync)
> 
> Just got this monitor and I am unable to play some games in full screen. I have to play at 120hz since my GPUs cannot handle anything more.
> Games that are not working: Grand Theft Auto V and Battlefield 4
> Games that are working: Borderlands
> 
> SLI is enabled, new monitor is confirmed to be running at 120hz through Windows and the Nvidia Control panel, and the new monitor is the focus display and main display in Nvidia Control Panel.
> 
> What I've tried:
> Setting the refresh rate in game to match 120hz.
> Unplugged second 1440p monitor.
> Pressing Alt-enter. This flashes into full (black) screen and then back to windowed.
> Setting game settings to full screen. Same as above, goes to a full black screen, and then back to windowed, and the settings in game is reverted.
> Teamviewer is not installed (Saw some posts that suggested turning that off)
> 
> Any other ideas? Really hope I don't need a GPU upgrade to at least get it working.


GTX 670 don't have enough pixels clock to drive 1440p 144Hz. So 120Hz is correct.

About issue with fullscreen it may caused by your displayport. Try different cable. My first cable can't set anything more than 60Hz. My second cable can't set anything more than 85Hz and can't play games at fullscreen (will cause heavily flickering) My third cable can't set more than 24Hz lol. Need fourth cable for monitor to work correctly.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Revan654*
> 
> For those who have used this monitor for awhile or know. Is there any kind of eye protection or eye strain protection?


This monitor have flicker free. But ULMB mode can see very slight flickering.


----------



## jimmybreeze

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Enterprise24*
> 
> GTX 670 don't have enough pixels clock to drive 1440p 144Hz. So 120Hz is correct.
> 
> About issue with fullscreen it may caused by your displayport. Try different cable. My first cable can't set anything more than 60Hz. My second cable can't set anything more than 85Hz and can't play games at fullscreen (will cause heavily flickering) My third cable can't set more than 24Hz lol. Need fourth cable for monitor to work correctly.


Thanks! Just ordered a Displayport 1.4 cable. Weird that the cable included can't even handle the resolution/refresh rate.


----------



## HeliXpc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *medyq*
> 
> Hi guys, im new but topic is related to me. I bought s2716dg 6 days ago. its almost perfect: colors are ok like for tn, viewing angle are good, in games in 1440 - its sick - image is perfect on uber.ultra/very high. But as u discuss it has imo only one con - gradient issue, I will use this dell not only for gaming but also simple image and photo editing and i spend 2 days trying to set this - to fit my old TN.
> 
> I didnt have ips, didnt have colorimeter so for now, before my friend will arrive with retina and ips to help me "set it" i did few tunes. And with small success removed color banding for *my needs*. I have rev04 (i dont know why u write about rev 07 - in Poland last one is 04) , no other issues - only banding. I made sharp deep (maybe to dark for you) picture and if someone is interested u can try it - any feedback welcomed)
> 
> But before - try to check if u can find banding in your screen with those links. To work with colors and banding i used many images and video from YT showing perfectly this issues but those were very helpfull
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (flashlight issue on ~8:07
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - fight with sky above left and center part of bridge)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - u will notice what is important in this video xD
> https://i.gyazo.com/d3ce51f0641546fb97de9816d6cd8d3e.jpg - best quality found dawn image
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (dark trailer good for tests)
> 
> My color settings are:
> - in NCP in resolution - nvidia settings with full range (limited is to bright, flat colors, no black, only greys)
> - ICC from www.tftcentral.co.uk (but i tried also 2 from this topic - all similar result)
> - DELL Monitor settings: Brightness-20% Contrast-60% Color>Custom Color: R-97% G-99% B-96%
> - NCP settings: Brightness-45% Contrast-72% Gamma-0.87% Digital vibrance-50% Hue-0
> 
> Settings can be still to bright to sitting in dark room at night but i tested it with lights at room and during day - was good for eyes. Like i said all is quite dark (win10 bottom Start stripe is black - not transparent) but i compared it to colors i know like my projects, facebook top blue color stripe and other web pages i use on different displays. I can use it for now and correct in fly any color fault while using photoshop. The most important was to remove this banding.
> 
> Ofc my settings dont pass http://tft.vanity.dk/ test. In test scale i have same black on 0 and 3%, multiple o and 4% both same, and white/black gradient i have 4 cm black stripe. But i checked this gradient made in photoshop - like i work and in photoshop its smooth (like on photo below)
> 
> Real look photos 9from mobile phone so some are to bright, colors also a bit flatten (e.g. youtube play stripe is not red but orange on photos) Click on photo to enlarge: http://www.mp-cms.pl/pl/album-98442c54eb7d98d351d0cf5b04b86c59
> 
> What is important - dont try change parapeters even +/-1 % on sliders - u will recive banding
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> all settings were carefully checked to fit videos above. high contrast in ncp helped remove banding but cause dark picture.


Thank you! these are by far the best settings and do not crush blacks, I like it a lot, thank you for your work! and Thanks for posting!


----------



## medyq

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HeliXpc*
> 
> Thank you! these are by far the best settings and do not crush blacks, I like it a lot, thank you for your work! and Thanks for posting!


GLad to hear that!

It was a bit dark.

ATM i testing other settings (in games is a bit dark - need more brightness but its not problem - in game i dont see color banding issue) but on dekstop or movies itis good settins also i think

Now i have in dell settings 40% / 60% and in NCP 35% brigtnes 65% contrast 1.00 gamma 48% vibrance 0 hue

Colors are very juicy (in games litte to dark so need more brightess) but movies have nice dark balck. Color banding is a bit more than in above settings but also good on *dawn* picture and in dark scenes. Plz try and say me if its alo acceptable settings for u or colors are litte co contrasted. I will tomorow record on YT video with mobile phone wot it looks in day/evening/without lights

Relating to colors i check all settings if facebook blue collor is correct - if yest and even colors are bit datk its fine









Tjhis settings are without any ICC


----------



## redlight5

I also have the butt against panel backlight problem. It is very annoying in any dark scene or even a bright scene with some solid color. Left side is not that bad as the "arc" is not that pronounced. Overall with this backlight and banding issue, I think I'm going to return the monitor.

Here's my image of the backlight


----------



## zombipuppy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redlight5*
> 
> I also have the butt against panel backlight problem. It is very annoying in any dark scene or even a bright scene with some solid color. Left side is not that bad as the "arc" is not that pronounced. Overall with this backlight and banding issue, I think I'm going to return the monitor.
> 
> Here's my image of the backlight


Oh god... I hope my replacement doesn't have the same issue. What's going on here? How is Dell allowing these to ship out to customers??


----------



## Enterprise24

Anyone try combining ULMB + G-Sync yet ? Share your experiences.









https://forums.blurbusters.com/viewtopic.php?f=4&t=2883&start=130

1. Disable G-Sync

2. Enable ULMB in monitor

3. Create a custom res and ADD +5 to your Vertical Total (+1 also work) Out monitor should be 1525 so try 1526 or 1530.

4. Enable G-Sync

Currently I still looking for how to work on fullcreen. I need to play on borderless or forced via borderless gaming app.

Best used with game that constantly hit 120fps but may sometimes drop to 100-110. Terrible for under 60fps or frametime stuttering since that will cause heavily flickering.


----------



## dmnclocker

Hello all. I just purchased this monitor and out of the box it looks horrible. Colors are bad and not accurate. I've been doing a lot of research on the best calibration for this monitor. I've read through a lot on this post, but thought you could all help me. I'm new to Calibrating and ICC files. I looked up YouTube videos and Google research and a lot of people use these settings.

Nvidia Control Panel/Adjust desktop color settings
Brightness-50%
Contrast-50%
Gamma-0.60%
Digital vibrance-70% (i did 60%)
Hue-0

DELL Monitor settings:
Brightness-26%
Contrast-75%
Color/Custom Color:
R-97%
G-99%
B-96%
I seen that tft has an ICC file a lot of people use. If I set the Dell osd settings and then change the NCP, does NCP override the osd settings? Right now I'm using the ICC from tft, have the osd set to what tft suggested and also NCP set to above settings. Am I doing that all correctly?


----------



## androdz

So I bought this monitor online 3 days ago and I received an A04 so I went to the local store to see if they had an A05. I found an A07 Build date october 2017.


----------



## Leopardi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmnclocker*
> 
> Hello all. I just purchased this monitor and out of the box it looks horrible. Colors are bad and not accurate. I've been doing a lot of research on the best calibration for this monitor. I've read through a lot on this post, but thought you could all help me. I'm new to Calibrating and ICC files. I looked up YouTube videos and Google research and a lot of people use these settings.
> 
> Nvidia Control Panel/Adjust desktop color settings
> Brightness-50%
> Contrast-50%
> Gamma-0.60%
> Digital vibrance-70% (i did 60%)
> Hue-0
> 
> DELL Monitor settings:
> Brightness-26%
> Contrast-75%
> Color/Custom Color:
> R-97%
> G-99%
> B-96%
> I seen that tft has an ICC file a lot of people use. If I set the Dell osd settings and then change the NCP, does NCP override the osd settings? Right now I'm using the ICC from tft, have the osd set to what tft suggested and also NCP set to above settings. Am I doing that all correctly?


NCP doesn't override OSD settings, it just does its own software changes on top. *If* it does, many games will reject any software changes, so OSD calibration is the only true way to calibrate a gaming monitor. S2716DG sadly doesn't have OSD options to do much at all.


----------



## Icanthelplt90

Just picked up this monitor last night, boy was my wife pissed





















lol (so was i when i scrolled up and saw deals last week for $350)

The version is A07 from BB, haven't gotten to use it a whole lot aside from one match of PUBG. I'm hoping to do some tweaking tonight per your guys' recommendations


----------



## androdz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmnclocker*
> 
> Hello all. I just purchased this monitor and out of the box it looks horrible. Colors are bad and not accurate. I've been doing a lot of research on the best calibration for this monitor. I've read through a lot on this post, but thought you could all help me. I'm new to Calibrating and ICC files. I looked up YouTube videos and Google research and a lot of people use these settings.
> 
> Nvidia Control Panel/Adjust desktop color settings
> Brightness-50%
> Contrast-50%
> Gamma-0.60%
> Digital vibrance-70% (i did 60%)
> Hue-0
> 
> DELL Monitor settings:
> Brightness-26%
> Contrast-75%
> Color/Custom Color:
> R-97%
> G-99%
> B-96%
> I seen that tft has an ICC file a lot of people use. If I set the Dell osd settings and then change the NCP, does NCP override the osd settings? Right now I'm using the ICC from tft, have the osd set to what tft suggested and also NCP set to above settings. Am I doing that all correctly?


I just tried those settings on the A07 and it came out horrible.


----------



## dmnclocker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *androdz*
> 
> I just tried those settings on the A07 and it came out horrible.


Did you use the icc file?


----------



## dmnclocker

I just picked up the monitor 3 days ago and I got the A04 model. What's the difference in Rev? I called dell and no one could give me a straight answer. One person said that the new Rev are just updated drivers and another person said that's not true. I don't know what's the difference in them? Any help with this question I would appreciate it


----------



## jdj9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *androdz*
> 
> So I bought this monitor online 3 days ago and I received an A04 so I went to the local store to see if they had an A05. I found an A07 Build date october 2017.


So, tell us what you think. Any defects? Banding, ghosting, etc?


----------



## prava

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Enterprise24*
> 
> Anyone try combining ULMB + G-Sync yet ? Share your experiences.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://forums.blurbusters.com/viewtopic.php?f=4&t=2883&start=130
> 
> 1. Disable G-Sync
> 
> 2. Enable ULMB in monitor
> 
> 3. Create a custom res and ADD +5 to your Vertical Total (+1 also work) Out monitor should be 1525 so try 1526 or 1530.
> 
> 4. Enable G-Sync
> 
> Currently I still looking for how to work on fullcreen. I need to play on borderless or forced via borderless gaming app.
> 
> Best used with game that constantly hit 120fps but may sometimes drop to 100-110. Terrible for under 60fps or frametime stuttering since that will cause heavily flickering.


Why would you combine two techonologies that inherently do not work well together? Makes 0 sense.


----------



## Enterprise24

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *prava*
> 
> Why would you combine two techonologies that inherently do not work well together? Makes 0 sense.


Did you try it already ? It is like an improved version of ULMB. No issue here if play games on fullscreen.


----------



## prava

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Enterprise24*
> 
> Did you try it already ? It is like an improved version of ULMB. No issue here if play games on fullscreen.


How could it possibly be an improved version of ULMB?

ULMB relies on steady framerate whether gsync is based on uneven framerate. One goes after ghosting, the other goes after tearing.

Exactly how both work well together?


----------



## Enterprise24

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *prava*
> 
> How could it possibly be an improved version of ULMB?
> 
> ULMB relies on steady framerate whether gsync is based on uneven framerate. One goes after ghosting, the other goes after tearing.
> 
> Exactly how both work well together?


There is a situation when 90% of framerate matching 120Hz but maybe 10% still drop to 100-110. Did you see advantage of G-sync to help here ?

However if you intend to use this to replace G-sync alone for uneven framerate like 40-80. That is terrible.


----------



## prava

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Enterprise24*
> 
> There is a situation when 90% of framerate matching 120Hz but maybe 10% still drop to 100-110. Did you see advantage of G-sync to help here ?
> 
> However if you intend to use this to replace G-sync alone for uneven framerate like 40-80. That is terrible.


Look, strobing technologies only work when you are ALL THE TIME above the strobing frequency. If you are strobing for 120fps you need > 120 fps at any single time. Or else you will drop a frame here and there and get an insane stutter that will destroy the playability.

Why?

ULMB pulses the light instead of having it on all the time. Any time the monitor refreshes its screen, the monitor emits a light-pulse while staying mostly black outside that pulse. What this creates is a retina-retention effect that removes all ghosting and bluriness and makes the moving images super sharp and clean.

The problem is that... well, if your framerate doesn't match the light-pulses you get the contrary effect: stuff changes on screen but you don't see it or suddenly get changes mid-pulse and other ill-effect that make ULMB much worse than if it were never used in the first place.

Which is why ULMB and gsync can't be activated at once by default. They shouldn't. ULMB needs to be able to draw a frame at every strobe interval (and the strobe interval is constant) to get perfect motion clarity whenever gsync needs to be able to hold the frame draw unless it has a new frame in order to avoid tearing. See how both conflict? One needs a steady framerate, the other is used to prevent un-steady framerates.

BTW: if you are from Thailand... lovely country you have there pal


----------



## medyq

If someone is interested - here some fresh opinion (last few days all) - about rev07

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/7er5mc/monitor_dell_27_2560_x_1440_1ms_144hz_led_qhd/%5B/URL


----------



## Wally West

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *medyq*
> 
> If someone is interested - here some fresh opinion (last few days all) - about rev07
> 
> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/7er5mc/monitor_dell_27_2560_x_1440_1ms_144hz_led_qhd/%5B/URL


Here's my REV07


----------



## medyq

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wally West*
> 
> Here's my REV07


LOL

but its after any calibration? or factory reset / box taken?


----------



## Wally West

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *medyq*
> 
> LOL
> 
> but its after any calibration? or factory reset / box taken?


factory reset: 100 luminosity, 75 contrast


----------



## everydaydealer

i got A07. can someone give me the setting to get the best out of it.


----------



## medyq

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wally West*
> 
> factory reset: 100 luminosity, 75 contrast


Noone use those settings after reset in this DELL - colors are washed and, to light. Could u show us with e.g 30brightness and 75 contrast - ofc settings on NCP also correct
















Atm i have on Rev04 small color banding in movies and dark photos but can be seen.(pic below but on live its better gradiented than here
)

can u show us similar settings mentioned few times on this thread? Or my settings?







--> dell settings 20 or 30% / 60% and in NCP 35% brigtnes 65% contrast 1.00 gamma 48% vibrance 0 hueColors


----------



## Wally West

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *medyq*
> 
> Noone use those settings after reset in this DELL - colors are washed and, to light. Could u show us with e.g 30brightness and 75 contrast - ofc settings on NCP also correct
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Atm i have on Rev04 small color banding in movies and dark photos but can be seen.(pic below but on live its better gradiented than here
> )
> 
> can u show us similar settings mentioned few times on this thread? Or my settings?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> --> dell settings 20 or 30% / 60% and in NCP 35% brigtnes 65% contrast 1.00 gamma 48% vibrance 0 hueColors


It looks good at 30% (your settings & the picture below), but I prefer 45% brightness in.


----------



## dmnclocker

Did you guys set the dpi scaling in windows to 125%. I find everything way to small if I don't


----------



## Enterprise24

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *prava*
> 
> BTW: if you are from Thailand... lovely country you have there pal


Thanks !!









Here is my A04 heavily tweaked (ICC profile + 28 brightness 75 contrast + Limited range autohotkey trick).


----------



## dmnclocker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Enterprise24*
> 
> Thanks !!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is my A04 heavily tweaked (ICC profile + 28 brightness 75 contrast + Limited range autohotkey trick).


you use the icc from tft? How bout your dpi settings for windows if you're using pc? Did you run Nvidia Control Panel settings? What's the auto hot key trick?


----------



## Enterprise24

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmnclocker*
> 
> you use the icc from tft? How bout your dpi settings for windows if you're using pc? Did you run Nvidia Control Panel settings? What's the auto hot key trick?


http://www.overclock.net/t/1577511/dell-s2716dg-1440-144-hz-g-sync-owners-thread/4960#post_26406844

Authohotkey http://www.overclock.net/t/1577511/dell-s2716dg-1440-144-hz-g-sync-owners-thread/4890#post_26378263

DPI is default. I have been use 1440p 27" for nearly 4 years. No issue about text being too small.


----------



## zombipuppy

Welp... my replacement monitor developed the assprint backlight. It wasn't there the first day, but now after a few days it's visible:

Day of installing replacement:



Day 3:



Going to return it and not trust Dell monitors for a while.


----------



## fallenfuzz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wally West*
> 
> It looks good at 30% (your settings & the picture below), but I prefer 45% brightness in.


Is that with full or limited range in NVCP?


----------



## Volkswagen

Anyone with Rev 07 Monitor care to share their settings


----------



## Wally West

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Volkswagen*
> 
> Anyone with Rev 07 Monitor care to share their settings


Dell
40% Brightness
60% Contrast

NCP
40% brigtness
55% contrast, but you can do 60% for less banding.
1.00 gamma
50% vibrance
0 hueColors


----------



## everydaydealer

Im in A07 and applied the settings i found in this thread and as well as the icc profile. Please let me know is it good ? I dont see any banding issues.



http://imgur.com/xvCDY


----------



## medyq

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *everydaydealer*
> 
> Im in A07 and applied the settings i found in this thread and as well as the icc profile. Please let me know is it good ? I dont see any banding issues.
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/xvCDY


Try with this picture https://i.gyazo.com/d3ce51f0641546fb97de9816d6cd8d3e.jpg or with this 



 to see bandings on blacks


----------



## Enterprise24

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *medyq*
> 
> Try with this picture https://i.gyazo.com/d3ce51f0641546fb97de9816d6cd8d3e.jpg or with this
> 
> 
> 
> to see bandings on blacks


This pic is much better than original version here. http://cdn.overclock.net/8/8d/8d7dc2b8_DeusEx_MankindDividedv1.16build761.017_04_201716_37_20.png

Photoshop must be applied to this.

The original might get compressed too much.


----------



## hedzod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zombipuppy*
> 
> Welp... my replacement monitor developed the assprint backlight. It wasn't there the first day, but now after a few days it's visible:
> 
> Day of installing replacement:
> 
> 
> 
> Day 3:
> 
> 
> 
> Going to return it and not trust Dell monitors for a while.


I had the same issues a year ago when I bought my S2716DG. I returned the first one with the "butt cheeks", and the replacement developed the same pattern after one day. Then I got into a long discussion with Dell support and after a while I got a replacement directly from Dell without returning the one I had so I was able to compare them. During that time (almost a month) the pattern actually faded away, but my third monitor also developed it







So I ended up keeping the one that had lost the butt cheeks.

So if you are otherwise happy with the monitor you can try keeping it and wait for the butt cheeks to fade away.


----------



## zombipuppy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hedzod*
> 
> I had the same issues a year ago when I bought my S2716DG. I returned the first one with the "butt cheeks", and the replacement developed the same pattern after one day. Then I got into a long discussion with Dell support and after a while I got a replacement directly from Dell without returning the one I had so I was able to compare them. During that time (almost a month) the pattern actually faded away, but my third monitor also developed it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So I ended up keeping the one that had lost the butt cheeks.
> 
> So if you are otherwise happy with the monitor you can try keeping it and wait for the butt cheeks to fade away.


That's very helpful info! I have a 30 day return policy in place for this one from Microcenter, so I guess I can keep track of how it looks through out the month. Just to clarify, did your *third* monitor (the second replacement) have the butt-cheecks fade away as well?


----------



## deathbringer469

Just bought 3 of these from best buy on black friday for $350 each and put them on a mount. Only had them for a day and i think they look great out of the box. Im coming from a single 1080p but have been designing professionally for 15 years. Going to tune the settings but i have to say im happy with the purchase. All 3 a07's.


----------



## hedzod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zombipuppy*
> 
> That's very helpful info! I have a 30 day return policy in place for this one from Microcenter, so I guess I can keep track of how it looks through out the month. Just to clarify, did your *third* monitor (the second replacement) have the butt-cheecks fade away as well?


I didn't have the third monitor long enough. So I've witnessed them fade away only once.


----------



## jdj9

For the people who got Rev 07, could you please verify if your monitors leave text trail/ghosting when you scroll in websites? I had Rev 04 and i sold it because of this reason. If they fixed this, i might go back to this monitor.


----------



## medyq

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Enterprise24*
> 
> This pic is much better than original version here. http://cdn.overclock.net/8/8d/8d7dc2b8_DeusEx_MankindDividedv1.16build761.017_04_201716_37_20.png
> 
> Photoshop must be applied to this.
> 
> The original might get compressed too much.


imo, on my setting, both are same - dont see any ugly banding - ofc light shine isnt so smooth and big as on other displays cuz i have quite dark settings to avoid bandings



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdj9*
> 
> For the people who got Rev 07, could you please verify if your monitors leave text trail/ghosting when you scroll in websites? I had Rev 04 and i sold it because of this reason. If they fixed this, i might go back to this monitor.


heh wierd - my rev04 no ghosting.. maybe depend on when was manufactured


----------



## dmnclocker

Does anyone know the latest version of Color Profile Keeper and the download page? It seems to be down. Is there another program to run icc files? I was also wondering in Nvidia control panel under vertical sync is it best for off, on or fast?


----------



## Volkswagen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wally West*
> 
> Dell
> 40% Brightness
> 60% Contrast
> 
> NCP
> 40% brigtness
> 55% contrast, but you can do 60% for less banding.
> 1.00 gamma
> 50% vibrance
> 0 hueColors


Hmm tried those and it looks meh compared to the 40" Samsung 4K TV I came from...Disappointing so far


----------



## Enterprise24

Here is the link to lastest version of Color Profile Keeper if anyone interested.

http://goebish.free.fr/cpk/files/cpk_05.zip


----------



## flahsmemory

This is just my experience so far. 15 days in use of A07 version.

I recently order 2 of these for Black Friday deal. One new and one Open Box Excellent version from Best Buy. They sent me two different panels. The A07 and the 04. The A07 was superior in every way to the 04 version. The 04 version had horrible banding and black crush and pixelization. My 144hz Acer was far better panels than Dell.

Things I have learned so far going to the Dell s2716dg that I kind of regret not knowing.
1) At 1440P resolution my GTX 1080 actually struggles in some triple A titles to stay above 100 FPS. So what I do is lower game settings.
2) By lowering the game setting sometimes the games look much worse than my 1080P gaming monitor at 24 inches.
3) So if you have something like 1070-1080 Ti you can get worse gaming experience when playing at 1440p in some of the later titles on ultra.
4) A 24 inch 144hz 1080P monitor is perfect if you are sitting 2-3 feet away from the monitor where for 27 inch it is 3 feet + or you will be looking to the corners much more when gaming. This ended up being a problem for me since I play MMO's and I have a lot of addons and overlays.
5) Console gamers which I have in my household will be buying the new PS and XBox which supports freesync 2.
6)I watch and encode 720P video as well and it looks bad on 1440P compare to 1080P.

I will keep the 07 version because of simply "gsync" and the design of the Dell. But if I knew all these thing prior to purchase and if I payed 400$ for it I would return it. I payed 350$ for it during black Friday. And my crispy LED Acer 144hz that I payed 150$ ([email protected]) is better in gaming because I can run most Triple A titles and get 120+ FPS constantly with high to ultra settings making it look better than on the 1440P.

Edit: After 15+ days of use I find that I could have gotten 2 x144hz 1080P monitors that can play most games in Ultra and stay high FPS for nearly the same price or wait for Freesync 2 to come out. Maybe I will consider returning even the 07 since I have an extended return period. There is some issues of 07 that I am not happy with but just the gsync makes me want to tolerate it. So There is also a newer 2018 version of the monitor that is even better now with a 08 panel.


----------



## jdj9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *medyq*
> 
> imo, on my setting, both are same - dont see any ugly banding - ofc light shine isnt so smooth and big as on other displays cuz i have quite dark settings to avoid bandings
> 
> 
> heh wierd - my rev04 no ghosting.. maybe depend on when was manufactured


I believe the majority of owners of this monitor complained about the ghosting (judging from the comments here). Probably you were really lucky with yours


----------



## medyq

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdj9*
> 
> I believe the majority of owners of this monitor complained about the ghosting (judging from the comments here). Probably you were really lucky with yours


heh maybe yes maybe not. From 2 days i returned to play tombrider and there are scenes where i wonder why i didnt return that monitor - i didnt see that issue even on above wallpapers but in dark when Lara walks with flare.. terrible xD


----------



## majnu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majnu*
> 
> Thought I would consolidate all the profiles that I have created and kept into one post.
> 
> Dell S2716DG 100cdm2/D65/Gamma 2.2 Version Final
> https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B5cNNyJqRoXXakZqNy1QZHIxSzA
> 
> Dell S2716DG 100cdm2/D65/Gamma 2.2 Version 1
> https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B5cNNyJqRoXXLXFBRllNZ3VNQm8
> 
> Dell S2716DG 120cdm2/D6500 version Final
> https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B5cNNyJqRoXXMUtmTDNMd1VYTVU
> 
> Dell S2716DG 120cdm2/D6500 version 1
> https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B5cNNyJqRoXXLVdmeEZaRlhvZmc


Damn, it's been over a year since I have owned the same Rev A00 monitor. Because there would have been natural colour shift I will re-calibrate the monitor tonight and edit this post with an end of 2017 .icc and 3D LUT file.

*Dell S2716DG Rev A00 100cdm2/D65/Gamma 2.2 vDEC 2017 Final*
https://drive.google.com/drive/folders/0B5cNNyJqRoXXc3F0ZjNtOUNCRGc?usp=sharing


----------



## dmnclocker

Does anyone have Color Profile Keeper that they could upload somewhere? I tried the link posted and it doesnt't work for me.


----------



## Enterprise24

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmnclocker*
> 
> Does anyone have Color Profile Keeper that they could upload somewhere? I tried the link posted and it doesnt't work for me.


Here you go.

http://www.mediafire.com/file/a58bam65db49x36/CPKeeper.0.5.zip


----------



## madbee

I had the same issue for my replacement...
First one

replacement...

replacement now....


----------



## zombipuppy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madbee*
> 
> I had the same issue for my replacement...
> First one
> 
> replacement...
> 
> replacement now....


Damn that sucks. Like user hedzog said, it might fade away over time. I'm documenting the progress of this monitor during my 30-day return period with photos. I'll update my final findings here in a few weeks to let you know if the same happens to mine.


----------



## killeraxemannic

Question for all of you with the s2716dg.... I would really like to find a way to quickly remove my monitor from my dual monitor stand instead of un screwing the vesa mount screws from the back. I was hoping there was a plate I could buy that will screw to the vesa mount for my dual monitor stand and uses the quick disconnect plate feature on the back of the monitor.


----------



## madbee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zombipuppy*
> 
> Damn that sucks. Like user hedzog said, it might fade away over time. I'm documenting the progress of this monitor during my 30-day return period with photos. I'll update my final findings here in a few weeks to let you know if the same happens to mine.


I really dont think BLB can fade away....its hardware issue tho..cant be fixed by itself


----------



## zombipuppy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madbee*
> 
> I really dont think BLB can fade away....its hardware issue tho..cant be fixed by itself


Agreed, but I'm noticing that so far the issue on mine is starting to "normalize" so to speak... it's becoming a bit more uniform in the bleeding/cloudiness in the sense that there aren't such harsh edges to the white spots anymore. This is only after a week or so.


----------



## ToBeOC

Just received mine off Amazon couple of days ago (Rev A07), and I also bought a second hand Colormunki Photo for a pretty cheap price.

Been experimenting with DisplayCal since then, and I was wondering if anyone knows how to measure the current Gamma of the monitor at any given time, either before or after calibration.


----------



## majnu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ToBeOC*
> 
> Just received mine off Amazon couple of days ago (Rev A07), and I also bought a second hand Colormunki Photo for a pretty cheap price.
> 
> Been experimenting with DisplayCal since then, and I was wondering if anyone knows how to measure the current Gamma of the monitor at any given time, either before or after calibration.


Tools>Report>Report on uncalibrated display device.

It will do a short check and a small text file will pop up showing various attributes including gamma, luminance etc
After you have calibrated your monitor you can generate a html measurement report which will go through a test chart size of your choice. You can see what that looks like in the link in my previous post. I include those when creating .icc and 3d lut files


----------



## dmnclocker

I was wondering do most of you use full or limited for dynamic range?


----------



## Enterprise24

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmnclocker*
> 
> I was wondering do most of you use full or limited for dynamic range?


I also want to know. You guys on A07 can you use full dynamic range without banding ?


----------



## dmnclocker

I got the icc that I wanted to use and applied it with cpk. When I'm in game full screen looks brighter than if I switch to full screen windowed or windowed. If the icc is applied correctly shouldn't it look the same?


----------



## KingAlkaiser

I received version A07 today and have a question:

1) my web browser/ white on folders for windows look a bit weird ( sort of yellowish or dim color ) is there any way to remove this effect?

2)I read calibrations is a must but after looking at gameplay of elder scrolls maxed out it looks good i think.

Is there any way to perfect it?

what should be the default calibrations for this monitor?
i see a lot of people suggest 25% brightness etc but these settings my monitor is almost pitch black why would anyone suggest this or am i mising something.


----------



## hedzod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madbee*
> 
> I really dont think BLB can fade away....its hardware issue tho..cant be fixed by itself


I agree, but maybe the "butt cheek" -problem isn't normal backlight bleed. Maybe the guys at Dell warehouses just use the boxes as chairs and it takes time to normalize


----------



## Bulkas

Guys, do you know something about iiyama G-Master GB2760QSU? It's also TN and it has gamma 2.2 ... maybe it's the panel that we are looking for







? i know, no g-sync.. but! what do you think?


----------



## b4thman

I have a recent revision of this monitor made in September 2017 (rev. A07), and I need to know if it is a good idea to use the new "Xbox One X" with it. I don't know if the console can connect using Displayport, or just only the HDMI. I have heard something about different HDMI versions, and no idea if this monitor has the adecuate HDMI technology to support the console properly. Aparently if the HDMI is not compatible you can not see more than 1080p or something like that.


----------



## KingAlkaiser

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Enterprise24*
> 
> Install TFTCentral ICC profile and follow their settings (brightness 26 / contrast 75 / RGB 97 99 96).
> 
> After playing with more than 10 profiles I think TFTCentral profile is best.
> 
> Banding is normal issue with this monitor. Use Reshade Deband in games and Potplayer + MadVR for video player.


where do i download icc profile?

and apologize if it sounds stupid as i never used icc profiles before how do i install and use it?


----------



## b4thman

I still have a Nvidia GTX 660 TI, and that is not too much for this monitor. I have to tweak games to obtain 40-50 frames. I need to know what you think is the best configuration in Nvidia inspector to have the best G-sync experience. To me it is like a mess because it seems to depend on the game you play. I usually leave everything with the changes that Nvidia CP makes automatically when you select g-sync:

g-sync on
v-sync (determined by application)
refresh rate (highest)

Even though using g-sync is better than not using it, I experience a gameplay that is not smooth when I play below 60 frames/sec (most times). I feel no lag in mouse response and of course no tearing, but 40 fps using g-sync is not smooth to my eyes. And of course using 30 fps cap that some games do integrate in their menu is not a good solution for g-sync users, because 30 fps g-sync is not smooth at all (unless I am configuring something wrong all the time).

Another thing is that apparently Nvidia driver versions seem to behave differently in terms of g-sync, and some people report that g-sync is not working with some drivers. I total mess, and no clear infomration from Nvidia, or at least that is my impresion. I am playing Nioh and micro stuttering is always very noticeable if you do not get 60 fps/sec exactly all the time. Lowering to 57-58 fps gives a very noticeable stuttering. Maybe this game is not g-sync compatible?


----------



## medyq

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bulkas*
> 
> Guys, do you know something about iiyama G-Master GB2760QSU? It's also TN and it has gamma 2.2 ... maybe it's the panel that we are looking for
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ? i know, no g-sync.. but! what do you think?


I considered this one - itsf very nice monitor but as u mentioned - no gsync. All we know the issues when fps is lower than refresh of monitor so nowdays its hard to inqhd in uber get 144fps







in games i play with my 1080 on very/high/uber i can get only 60-120 so u get double frames or need to lower details to get +/- 144fps. But it depend - i decided to display with gsync hen i bought 3 weeks ago 1080. But if u dont care about picture artifacts or u have amd card - its best choice on market imo - less isues than equal asus/acer/aoc panels.


----------



## flahsmemory

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *medyq*
> 
> I considered this one - itsf very nice monitor but as u mentioned - no gsync. All we know the issues when fps is lower than refresh of monitor so nowdays its hard to inqhd in uber get 144fps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> in games i play with my 1080 on very/high/uber i can get only 60-120 so u get double frames or need to lower details to get +/- 144fps. But it depend - i decided to display with gsync hen i bought 3 weeks ago 1080. But if u dont care about picture artifacts or u have amd card - its best choice on market imo - less isues than equal asus/acer/aoc panels.


I have a 1080 too and I use a 1080P 144hz monitor I bought for 150 on Black Friday now after returning the Dell which I payed nearly 400$ for. I am so happy I did this because the Dell looked way worse and performed worse than this non Gsync. And the monitor has freesync so at least I could potentially use it for console gaming in the next generation of consoles.

Check Microcenter if you want to test. They are selling an Acer freesync 144hz 1080p for 150 bucks. You will thank me later for saving you money and allowing you to play games at nearly ultra quality and 144hz with 1080 and 1080ti.


----------



## Enterprise24

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KingAlkaiser*
> 
> where do i download icc profile?
> 
> and apologize if it sounds stupid as i never used icc profiles before how do i install and use it?


Ignore those comment. Follow this instead.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1577511/dell-s2716dg-1440-144-hz-g-sync-owners-thread/4990#post_26415854


----------



## dtfkev

.............


----------



## zombipuppy

So the "buttprint" issue definitely went away. It's just standard light bleeding now for my monitor (might be hard to distinguish in the photo, but I am certain its gone!). Very, very strange, but thank you for that tip, hedzod!


----------



## b4thman

I think this is a matter of personal preferences how you tweak your monitor. In my case I have 2 diferent icc profiles (pcmonitors.info web page), one to simulate "eyecare" with low blue and another normal for gaming. In this monitor I have to decide if I prefer a pure white (with a very poor black), or a decent black (with very poor white), and I decide to lower brightness to 10% (and constrast 75%). If I take a test pattern to see what is happening, I can see that no matter whta level of brightness I choose I can distinguish the different leveles of gray and colors, so I tend to think that the "natural" state of this monitor is with brightness almos in 0%, but the problem is that in that case the white is very gray, so I have to raise brigthness to 10% to still have good black and a medium quality white. I don't lose any detail in games if I play with 10%, and games that use black scenes are much better, and my eyes don't hurt that much.

Other games (like sport games) barely use black, and they are better with higher brightness, but the problem of thius monitor is that you do not have the option to save profiles in the OSD, so I ahve to decide what level of brighness I choose for everything, and I decide 10%. My eyes get used to the medium quality white better than the poor black.

Another thing is that, behind the icc profile, I also change Nvidia Control Panel and lower contrast to 85% (it would be the same as using a different ICC profiles with less contrast), and I also reduce digital vibrance to 40%. I don't think this monitor reproduces colors very well, and I feel default digital vibrance (50%) is too saturated, or maybe is that games usually saturate too much because they think it is nice (not for me).


----------



## b4thman

Another thing refered to Nvidia 3D Vision is that I tested a couple of weeks ago with a different videocard (Aours 1080 TI) and 3D ghosting (doubled images) was almost gone, much better than using my current MSI 660 TI. The DibitalPort cable and the nvidia driver used in both cases was the same.I always thought that 3D ghosting was a proplem exclusively related to the monitor.

And related to 3D, this revision of my monitor A07 has no problem, but it does not memorize the different brightness when using 3D Vision. My previous rev. A02 did, even though had problems dealing with that, and maybe because those problems Dell has decided not to include in future revisions? I don't know, but would have prefered to have it even working with problems as it was.


----------



## Leopardi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Enterprise24*
> 
> Here you go.
> 
> http://www.mediafire.com/file/a58bam65db49x36/CPKeeper.0.5.zip


How is this thing supposed to even work? If I select an ICC profile, nope it won't load up in game.

Does the star button make a new profile, and save NCP settings for example?


----------



## odi83

Hello to all. I recently picked up this monitor (rev 04) and while i am very pleased by its performance after some tweaking i have a problem . I am seeing in black background all over the screen mild clouding . It is noticeable only on black screen or in dark scenes in games when u rotate the camera . It is very similar with clouding presented in this review : https://www.limscave.com/dell-s2716dg#gruppe8-2 . Do others have this and is this considered normal ? I am still able to return it ,


----------



## Tanner208

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *odi83*
> 
> Hello to all. I recently picked up this monitor (rev 04) and while i am very pleased by its performance after some tweaking i have a problem . I am seeing in black background all over the screen mild clouding . It is noticeable only on black screen or in dark scenes in games when u rotate the camera . It is very similar with clouding presented in this review : https://www.limscave.com/dell-s2716dg#gruppe8-2 . Do others have this and is this considered normal ? I am still able to return it ,


I also recently just got this monitor and I just took it back to my local best buy for a replacement because of that same issue along with 2 dead pixels and screen shifting (ghosting i think its called). The box it was shipped in was beat to **** and I live in a cold climate (not sure if that has anything to do with it).

If the replacement has the same issues, I am going with either the Nixeus Edg 27 or Asus MG279Q. I dont care if it has Gsync or not at this point. I've seen people use Nvidia cards with Freesync monitors and they dont notice any stuttering or tearing.


----------



## odi83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tanner208*
> 
> I also recently just got this monitor and I just took it back to my local best buy for a replacement because of that same issue along with 2 dead pixels and screen shifting (ghosting i think its called). The box it was shipped in was beat to **** and I live in a cold climate (not sure if that has anything to do with it).
> 
> If the replacement has the same issues, I am going with either the Nixeus Edg 27 or Asus MG279Q. I dont care if it has Gsync or not at this point. I've seen people use Nvidia cards with Freesync monitors and they dont notice any stuttering or tearing.


Thanks for your answer . I wish u the best and please when u get your new one can u inform us about the result?


----------



## Tanner208

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *odi83*
> 
> Thanks for your answer . I wish u the best and please when u get your new one can u inform us about the result?


Yea, I'll report back when I've received and tested the new one. I wish I would of remembered to check the revision on the one I took back but I failed to look for that.


----------



## madbee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zombipuppy*
> 
> So the "buttprint" issue definitely went away. It's just standard light bleeding now for my monitor (might be hard to distinguish in the photo, but I am certain its gone!). Very, very strange, but thank you for that tip, hedzod!


That's a great news!! I exchanged it again and still having the same issue. It's already there when I turn it on....
What's ur setting? Deep sleep off? Turn it on all the time? Factory dp cable? I really hope mine can fade away


----------



## zombipuppy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madbee*
> 
> That's a great news!! I exchanged it again and still having the same issue. It's already there when I turn it on....
> What's ur setting? Deep sleep off? Turn it on all the time? Factory dp cable? I really hope mine can fade away


I use the settings that are found on TFTCentral for this specific monitor, except that I keep brightness at around 75. Other than that, I keep the monitor on while the PC is on, and this could be days at a time. It's so weird, the issue is not there immediately after setting up, but appears after a day or two. Then it fades away after a few weeks. I feel like you just have to "break it in" as they say. I don't recall which DP cable I'm using, but I don't think it matters. Good luck, let us know if your issue goes away too!


----------



## Bulkas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *medyq*
> 
> I considered this one - itsf very nice monitor but as u mentioned - no gsync. All we know the issues when fps is lower than refresh of monitor so nowdays its hard to inqhd in uber get 144fps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> in games i play with my 1080 on very/high/uber i can get only 60-120 so u get double frames or need to lower details to get +/- 144fps. But it depend - i decided to display with gsync hen i bought 3 weeks ago 1080. But if u dont care about picture artifacts or u have amd card - its best choice on market imo - less isues than equal asus/acer/aoc panels.


yeah that's true but you don't need to have 144 fps in all games







Overwatch, cs etc ofc... I even use lower settings, so nothing disturb me







But in witcher etc... you don't need to have 144 frames


----------



## medyq

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bulkas*
> 
> yeah that's true but you don't need to have 144 fps in all games
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Overwatch, cs etc ofc... I even use lower settings, so nothing disturb me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But in witcher etc... you don't need to have 144 frames
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway it's better to have gsync like you said, i have nvidia card so :<


Yes but if u buy 144hz monitor without g-sync u ( i mean any gamer) or using amd card with g-sync, u have two opts:
1. use other sync like v-sync adaptive or fast (ofc with their requiments and pros and cons)
2. not allow to frames from game be higher or lower than refresh. So a) lower details to achive 144fps and lock them on 143 (e.g riva tuner) or if u want keep details and graphic settings - lowert refresh rate and set limit of fps on them e.g 60 or 120fps

Both has own pros and cons. My graphic card in few titles has fps drops - e.g. Wolfenstein II or Assasin Creed Origins - in some locations i have 80 fps in other 120 so without gsync safe would be locking at 60fps, in Titanfall 2 the fps range is 90-143 so save 90fps. All we know what happen if there is more fps than gpu produce and also we know that without gsync and his dynamic fps range 30-144 we can have this ugly issue - Wolfenstein II fps limit from my PC (143) when my TV ( on photo) can display only 60









But there is many titles when u cant set high fps limit cuz location open space produce less fps than interior - e.g. witcher when outside i have in uber 70 fps and in tavern 120 here all the magic is from g-sync or freesync







Ofc all settings i use are depending on game: uber/mein leben/very high and 1440p if i play with g-sync monitor and like on photo 1080 on tv (but i m so lazy that i event dont change frame limit to 59 when i play on tv ^^ )


----------



## fallenfuzz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majnu*
> 
> Damn, it's been over a year since I have owned the same Rev A00 monitor. Because there would have been natural colour shift I will re-calibrate the monitor tonight and edit this post with an end of 2017 .icc and 3D LUT file.
> 
> *Dell S2716DG Rev A00 100cdm2/D65/Gamma 2.2 vDEC 2017 Final*
> https://drive.google.com/drive/folders/0B5cNNyJqRoXXc3F0ZjNtOUNCRGc?usp=sharing


on Rev A04 and so far those are the best sittings. Although there are still some banding, but acceptable imho.

Interesting to see some pics from A07 Rev with that profile.

Thanks!


----------



## Enterprise24

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Leopardi*
> 
> How is this thing supposed to even work? If I select an ICC profile, nope it won't load up in game.
> 
> Does the star button make a new profile, and save NCP settings for example?


Some games will not accept ICC profile at all cost like Sims 3. You will need to play on windows or borderless windows.

* button work exactly like you said.


----------



## Leopardi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Enterprise24*
> 
> Some games will not accept ICC profile at all cost like Sims 3. You will need to play on windows or borderless windows.
> 
> * button work exactly like you said.


Basically makes this program useless, same as enabling the color profile as default system color profile?


----------



## Enterprise24

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Leopardi*
> 
> Basically makes this program useless, same as enabling the color profile as default system color profile?


Nope. If I enable my profile directly via Windows it will cause color banding in lagom gradient test and banding in powered by dawn engine will still looks ugly. I don't understand the reason behind this why I need default profile for windows and force another profile via CPK. I accidentally discover this method. But it works extremely well for me.


----------



## MechDragon

I bought myself a Spyder 5 pro. But I do not understand if I'm calibrating correctly. Colors like become more saturated, and thus there are no problems in the test http://www.lagom.nl/lcd-test/contrast.php. But in the test http://www.lagom.nl/lcd-test/black.php my squares are reddish or greenish.


----------



## Enterprise24

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MechDragon*
> 
> I bought myself a Spyder 5 pro. But I do not understand if I'm calibrating correctly. Colors like become more saturated, and thus there are no problems in the test http://www.lagom.nl/lcd-test/contrast.php. But in the test http://www.lagom.nl/lcd-test/black.php my squares are reddish or greenish.


What about powered by dawn picture.


----------



## MechDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Enterprise24*
> 
> What about powered by dawn picture.


Looks like s*it .


----------



## killeraxemannic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *killeraxemannic*
> 
> Question for all of you with the s2716dg.... I would really like to find a way to quickly remove my monitor from my dual monitor stand instead of un screwing the vesa mount screws from the back. I was hoping there was a plate I could buy that will screw to the vesa mount for my dual monitor stand and uses the quick disconnect plate feature on the back of the monitor.


This got burred... Anyone know?


----------



## Enterprise24

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MechDragon*
> 
> Looks like s*it .


Also wonder in the same test. 9-15 looks a little purple. Others are fine.


----------



## MechDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Enterprise24*
> 
> Also wonder in the same test. 9-15 looks a little purple. Others are fine.


After 6 attempts, I received only 1 profile with neutral squares in the test. And this profile I received through the software Datacolor, and not through the DisplayCAL. But now I have gamma 2.2 (at least the device says this) and just lose one square in the test. And the colors at the same time look juicier than when changing the settings Nvidia control panel. At least the grass in the Witcher 3 is clearly greener







. But I still think that I'm calibrating wrong, I'll try again. I also measured the gamma on a non-calibrated monitor, and DisplayCAL reported that the gamma 1.87 (I recall that in the OSD of the monitor panel I can choose 2.2, and my 2.2 were 1.87 in real).


----------



## s97thli

I have a dead pixel in the most out of place position at the bottom of the monitor. Would have been hard to notice in day to day use if I didn't use the dead pixel tester.

Other than that it seems to be looking pretty good, although I'm not sure if this BLB is excessive or not. Pictures below are with lights off. Worth exchanging?



http://imgur.com/D2rof2O




http://imgur.com/AtjN3aX


----------



## Enterprise24

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MechDragon*
> 
> After 6 attempts, I received only 1 profile with neutral squares in the test. And this profile I received through the software Datacolor, and not through the DisplayCAL. But now I have gamma 2.2 (at least the device says this) and just lose one square in the test. And the colors at the same time look juicier than when changing the settings Nvidia control panel. At least the grass in the Witcher 3 is clearly greener
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . But I still think that I'm calibrating wrong, I'll try again. I also measured the gamma on a non-calibrated monitor, and DisplayCAL reported that the gamma 1.87 (I recall that in the OSD of the monitor panel I can choose 2.2, and my 2.2 were 1.87 in real).


Really awful. How can ACER say 2.2 when in fact it is 1.87







How many presets are selectable ?

So now after calibrate you are at true 2.2 right ? Could you take some shot of black and gradient test on lagom.


----------



## MechDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Enterprise24*
> 
> Really awful. How can ACER say 2.2 when in fact it is 1.87
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How many presets are selectable ?
> 
> So now after calibrate you are at true 2.2 right ? Could you take some shot of black and gradient test on lagom.


I can choose 1.8 and 2.2.
I then measured gamma again, the device showed 2.01. I do not know, it's all too complicated in these coloriemetrs.
I see no point in putting pictures. By eye, this gamma 2.2 looks lighter than if I reduced the gamma in nvidia control panel to 0.72 (which I did before). If I calibrate through Datacolor software, then I get more neutral gray shades and do not lose black squares in the test. But I get in one picture a strange artifact, very dark blue looks almost like gray, and the whole picture gets messed up. If I calibrate through the DisplayCAL, I lose about three squares in the test and get gray with shades of green. But at the same time, using the DisplayCAL profile, I notice less banding than with the profile from DataColor. Maybe because of the greenness of the dark gray and black crush.


----------



## odi83

I search and i search about this monitor and also about the pg278q from asus which has the same panel and i see that they have a lot of distracting clouding . I mean a dark game like doom it's like u are moving through clouds . I went to dell forums and apparently but not surprisingly they do not exchange the monitor for something like this . I would prefer having backlight bleed than this . It covers the entire screen .


----------



## Enterprise24

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MechDragon*
> 
> I can choose 1.8 and 2.2.
> I then measured gamma again, the device showed 2.01. I do not know, it's all too complicated in these coloriemetrs.
> I see no point in putting pictures. By eye, this gamma 2.2 looks lighter than if I reduced the gamma in nvidia control panel to 0.72 (which I did before). If I calibrate through Datacolor software, then I get more neutral gray shades and do not lose black squares in the test. But I get in one picture a strange artifact, very dark blue looks almost like gray, and the whole picture gets messed up. If I calibrate through the DisplayCAL, I lose about three squares in the test and get gray with shades of green. But at the same time, using the DisplayCAL profile, I notice less banding than with the profile from DataColor. Maybe because of the greenness of the dark gray and black crush.


So do you think that does colorimeter worth it ?


----------



## MechDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Enterprise24*
> 
> So do you think that does colorimeter worth it ?


No, better to save money for a better monitor. Because these profiles are actually a headache. Different applications read them in different ways. In different browsers I had a different contrast and colors. I had to make some kind of machinations in each browser, so that the profile was considered correct and everywhere the colors were the same. With games a separate topic. I can not be sure if I'm playing with a profile or without a profile. If I had known before, I would have added money to the ips monitor and would not have had problems with this (except glow and blb).


----------



## JustGR

Has anyone tried the solution detailed from

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/7b0ibs/fix_for_windows_10_resetting_nvidia_color_profile/
 in place of the Vibrance + Autohotkey + CPK trick? Isn't this exactly what we wanted?


----------



## Enterprise24

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JustGR*
> 
> Has anyone tried the solution detailed from
> 
> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/7b0ibs/fix_for_windows_10_resetting_nvidia_color_profile/
> in place of the Vibrance + Autohotkey + CPK trick? Isn't this exactly what we wanted?


The downside of limited range + vibrance is black will looks slightly more gray-ish. But I think it is worth it. I can stop using Reshade Deband (except The Sims 3 that cause by game engine) and Potplayer+MadVR just like normal monitors. Also limited range + vibrance have less black crushing than full range with ICC profile that I use.
Another issue is sometimes if monitor wake up from sleep or just turn on PC it will boot with full range despite setting limited range in NVCP and bring color banding back. Need to sign out to fix issue. But rarely need restart.


----------



## Enterprise24

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MechDragon*
> 
> No, better to save money for a better monitor. Because these profiles are actually a headache. Different applications read them in different ways. In different browsers I had a different contrast and colors. I had to make some kind of machinations in each browser, so that the profile was considered correct and everywhere the colors were the same. With games a separate topic. I can not be sure if I'm playing with a profile or without a profile. If I had known before, I would have added money to the ips monitor and would not have had problems with this (except glow and blb).


The price different between this Dell and IPS is almost $300 in my country. I don't know if I can deal with blb and glow and probably dead pixels since my previous 1440p 8bit+FRC IPS monitor don't have any of those issues.

But I must admit that if blb and glow is minimal then IPS is superior. No banding nonsense. Way way better of overdrive implementation (reduce respond time without introducing inverse ghosting). Also response time is just a tiny slower than TN (at least on XB270HU and PG279Q). Not as slow as many peoples think like an old 8ms+ IPS.


----------



## JustGR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Enterprise24*
> 
> The downside of limited range + vibrance is black will looks slightly more gray-ish. But I think it is worth it. I can stop using Reshade Deband (except The Sims 3 that cause by game engine) and Potplayer+MadVR just like normal monitors. Also limited range + vibrance have less black crushing than full range with ICC profile that I use.
> Another issue is sometimes if monitor wake up from sleep or just turn on PC it will boot with full range despite setting limited range in NVCP and bring color banding back. Need to sign out to fix issue. But rarely need restart.


That's not what I asked at all.


----------



## dVeLoPe

is the 24 inch version of this monitor superior? does is also have the multiple A0X revisions?


----------



## gene-z

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dVeLoPe*
> 
> is the 24 inch version of this monitor superior? does is also have the multiple A0X revisions?


Technically, yes it is, unless you need a large screen space. It has a better PPI (everything will look slightly sharper) and it has a faster refresh rate oc at 165hz versus the 27" only having 144hz. And yes, it has revisions, all Dell monitors do.


----------



## ShadyBrady

After using this display for several months now, I would like to reevaluate a few things. The "vibrance" adjustment everybody suggests in the Nvidia control panel , as well as gamma adjustments are trash. They make everybody look like orange oompa loompas, as well as destroy any chance at quality FPS gaming. The gamma adjustments make everything near impossible to see as everything is so dark. Even with the screen brightness at 100%. Just leave the monitor the way it comes out of the box, with exception to color adjustment. I believe the slight reduction of green and blue is justified. Gamma reductions of even 1 or 2% create banding. Also, they don't appear to be justified, as every time i lower gamma I lose detail in darker objects on the screen. I'm not sure why anybody would willingly do this? People keep saying it looks "washed out" if they don't. Whatever that means. Id rather have things look slightly washed out than too dark to distinguish. My only problem with this display is the ghosting. Even with response time set to normal I can see ghosting or a corona behind scrolling text. Nothing seems to resolve this. It's perhaps a byproduct of other specifications the display has. Other than this , it's a great monitor for gaming as you will not notice any ghosting or corona in games.


----------



## Tanner208

Would you guys return a new Rev A07 for one dead/stuck pixel?

I've had mine for a week now and there is one pixel in the center of the screen that keeps getting stuck as blue. I massage it with a micro fiber and it goes away for the rest of the period. However, after I step away from the PC for a while (a day or so), it will come back and I have to repeat the process.


----------



## ToBeOC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tanner208*
> 
> Would you guys return a new Rev A07 for one dead/stuck pixel?
> 
> I've had mine for a week now and there is one pixel in the center of the screen that keeps getting stuck as blue. I massage it with a micro fiber and it goes away for the rest of the period. However, after I step away from the PC for a while (a day or so), it will come back and I have to repeat the process.


Give http://www.jscreenfix.com a try.


----------



## dmnclocker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tanner208*
> 
> I also recently just got this monitor and I just took it back to my local best buy for a replacement because of that same issue along with 2 dead pixels and screen shifting (ghosting i think its called). The box it was shipped in was beat to **** and I live in a cold climate (not sure if that has anything to do with it).
> 
> If the replacement has the same issues, I am going with either the Nixeus Edg 27 or Asus MG279Q. I dont care if it has Gsync or not at this point. I've seen people use Nvidia cards with Freesync monitors and they dont notice any stuttering or tearing.


I have noticed this on my A04, but only with certain icc profiles I use.


----------



## dmnclocker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ShadyBrady*
> 
> After using this display for several months now, I would like to reevaluate a few things. The "vibrance" adjustment everybody suggests in the Nvidia control panel , as well as gamma adjustments are trash. They make everybody look like orange oompa loompas, as well as destroy any chance at quality FPS gaming. The gamma adjustments make everything near impossible to see as everything is so dark. Even with the screen brightness at 100%. Just leave the monitor the way it comes out of the box, with exception to color adjustment. I believe the slight reduction of green and blue is justified. Gamma reductions of even 1 or 2% create banding. Also, they don't appear to be justified, as every time i lower gamma I lose detail in darker objects on the screen. I'm not sure why anybody would willingly do this? People keep saying it looks "washed out" if they don't. Whatever that means. Id rather have things look slightly washed out than too dark to distinguish. My only problem with this display is the ghosting. Even with response time set to normal I can see ghosting or a corona behind scrolling text. Nothing seems to resolve this. It's perhaps a byproduct of other specifications the display has. Other than this , it's a great monitor for gaming as you will not notice any ghosting or corona in games.


what's the default icc you're using in windows?


----------



## dmnclocker

Did you guys install the drivers for the monitor from Dells site?


----------



## dmnclocker

I ended up not using cpk and just used the default srgb windows profile. I set brightness to 28 and color setting on monitor I used warm. I'm not getting the clouded look with this setup. Digital vibrance in Nvidia control panel set to 70.


----------



## madbee

Good News!!!! The butt cheek on my monitor faded away!! Took me 2 weeks. Now, I think the whole screen looks brighter than it was


----------



## b4thman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tanner208*
> 
> Would you guys return a new Rev A07 for one dead/stuck pixel?
> 
> I've had mine for a week now and there is one pixel in the center of the screen that keeps getting stuck as blue. I massage it with a micro fiber and it goes away for the rest of the period. However, after I step away from the PC for a while (a day or so), it will come back and I have to repeat the process.


I have the same A07 rev (before I had A02) and it is better now. The only thingit does not work correctly is the brightness memory when I change from normal or g-sync mode to Nvidia 3D Vision mode. Before with A02 the monitor memorized the level of brightness diferently, but now it does not work, and every Nvidia 3D Vision user nows that when you play with the glasses you need to raise brightness to almost 100% to have good quality colors..., and of course it is a bit of bothering to raise brightness manually every time I play, and lower after playing. Please, can anybody confirm this?


----------



## b4thman

Where can I find the last firmware to this monitor?


----------



## dtfkev

Hello all,

I picked up a Dell S2716DG in April when I bought my new rig. And to be honest, I never had or noticed an issue with it until now.

I picked up a second Dell 27" monitor during the holiday sales, not the same 144hz gsync panel but a cheap $200 60hz panel.

After using the two panels side by side for a few days I started to notice how awful the image quality is on the S2716DG.

I've uploaded an example, you can see how awful the skyrim load screen looks on the S2716DG compared to the cheap $200 secondary monitor.

Could this be a settings issue? Or is my panel dying?

Cheap Dell


S2716DG:


----------



## Enterprise24

That is normal. Try this http://www.overclock.net/t/1577511/dell-s2716dg-1440-144-hz-g-sync-owners-thread/4960#post_26406844


----------



## sammkv

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dtfkev*
> 
> Cheap Dell
> 
> 
> S2716DG:


That looks down right disgusting, imagine watching a Movie with lots of Dark scenes like Star Wars for example. Yuck!!!


----------



## ShadyBrady

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dtfkev*
> 
> Hello all,
> 
> I picked up a Dell S2716DG in April when I bought my new rig. And to be honest, I never had or noticed an issue with it until now.
> 
> I picked up a second Dell 27" monitor during the holiday sales, not the same 144hz gsync panel but a cheap $200 60hz panel.
> 
> After using the two panels side by side for a few days I started to notice how awful the image quality is on the S2716DG.
> 
> I've uploaded an example, you can see how awful the skyrim load screen looks on the S2716DG compared to the cheap $200 secondary monitor.
> 
> Could this be a settings issue? Or is my panel dying?
> 
> Cheap Dell
> 
> 
> S2716DG:


Please tell me you've done the suggested "gamma adjustment" on the S2716DG? I find this monitor looks fine out of the box. At least as far as gamma and contrast. As soon as I start mucking around with Nvidia gamma adjustments, and "vibrance" settings, it just destroys this thing. Turning vibrance up to 70%????????? what??????? This is what people are doing. It makes colors bleed to no avail. They also set the gamma to -60 in the Nvidia control panel which results in almost entire loss of detail in darker objects, as well as creates horrible, and i mean horrible banding. My advice to people using this display is to stay the hell away from the suggested "fix" methods suggested by so many users. I've come to the conclusion that this must be children, and or people who are stunned by very rich colors, regardless of banding or color bleeding. If you pull up any screen gamma calibration tool you will notice there is 0 banding with this display with the gamma set at default. As soon as you start lowing it, the banding appears.


----------



## Virtue423

I ought mine about a year half a year ago all 3 came with no defects and have had nothing but good experiences with them so far.


----------



## dtfkev

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Enterprise24*
> 
> That is normal. Try this http://www.overclock.net/t/1577511/dell-s2716dg-1440-144-hz-g-sync-owners-thread/4960#post_26406844


That's a good bit of information. I'll have to read over it a few times before I give it a go. Thank you.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sammkv*
> 
> That looks down right disgusting, imagine watching a Movie with lots of Dark scenes like Star Wars for example. Yuck!!!


It's awful, and I cannot unsee it. Regret not picking up the 32" Ultra wide now, especially given that I paid $750 for this thing and it's not worth $300 now.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ShadyBrady*
> 
> Please tell me you've done the suggested "gamma adjustment" on the S2716DG? I find this monitor looks fine out of the box. At least as far as gamma and contrast. As soon as I start mucking around with Nvidia gamma adjustments, and "vibrance" settings, it just destroys this thing. Turning vibrance up to 70%????????? what??????? This is what people are doing. It makes colors bleed to no avail. They also set the gamma to -60 in the Nvidia control panel which results in almost entire loss of detail in darker objects, as well as creates horrible, and i mean horrible banding. My advice to people using this display is to stay the hell away from the suggested "fix" methods suggested by so many users. I've come to the conclusion that this must be children, and or people who are stunned by very rich colors, regardless of banding or color bleeding. If you pull up any screen gamma calibration tool you will notice there is 0 banding with this display with the gamma set at default. As soon as you start lowing it, the banding appears.


I haven't done anything outside of using TFT Centrals ICC profile and recommended settings.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Virtue423*
> 
> I ought mine about a year half a year ago all 3 came with no defects and have had nothing but good experiences with them so far.


Wow, lucky. After reading though this tread it seems most are having a similarly negative experience like myself.

What settings are you using? Do you have any pictures of how black gradients displayed?


----------



## dtfkev

Just got off the phone with Dell. My replacement is on its way.

My current monitor is revision A04, we'll see what they send.

Because this is awful. My $200 monitor shouldn't look this much better than my $700 monitor.


----------



## dVeLoPe

do the revisions only apply to the 27 inch?

i bought a 24 inch from newegg and its a A00


----------



## Malinkadink

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dVeLoPe*
> 
> do the revisions only apply to the 27 inch?
> 
> i bought a 24 inch from newegg and its a A00


24 inch was gold out of the gates, revisions only apply to the 27", if the 24 inch even has any other revision i don't really know about it or could even think of what they could fix aside from maybe giving people a gamma option in the OSD if they dont like BT.1886.


----------



## Virtue423

Here are a few shots taken with my S8 The images have a fairly broad range of fades and gradients




the phone does bump up the saturation a bit though


----------



## Enterprise24

So early revision don't have these nonsense issue ?

Can you please capture this also. I want to see it compared to mine.

http://cdn.overclock.net/8/8d/8d7dc2b8_DeusEx_MankindDividedv1.16build761.017_04_201716_37_20.png


----------



## Virtue423

the lighting in the room is messing with the picture but the effect is not as pronounced as the one in your photos


----------



## Enterprise24

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Virtue423*
> 
> the lighting in the room is messing with the picture but the effect is not as pronounced as the one in your photos


Wow that is extremely good. Probably come close to 8 bit IPS. I don't understand why Dell f*ck up with later revisions. Mine need heavily tweaked to get good result including the unwilling limited dynamic range.


----------



## lebrongoat

So, Best Buy finally got more stock in and I exchanged my A04 (purchased 11/22) for an A07. The banding is still there, but not as pronounced.

The stand on this one is a bit loose when it comes to rotation. Like, it moves if I'm just trying to turn the monitor off. Does anyone know of a way to tighten it? Otherwise, I might just contact dell for a replacement stand.

I feel like there might be a _bit_ of ghosting on this one, but it's not super noticeable. I think it's an ok compromise, especially compared to the far worse banding on the A04 I had. Ultimately, I think I'm happy with the trade offs considering how inexpensive the display is compared to similar models.


----------



## dtfkev

Just got my replacement A07 in the mail.

More or less the same. I've got to crank gamma down to .5 with NVCP.

This one also seems to have a more red tint to it.

Is there a recommended config for the A07 model?


----------



## b4thman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dtfkev*
> 
> Just got my replacement A07 in the mail.
> 
> More or less the same. I've got to crank gamma down to .5 with NVCP.
> 
> This one also seems to have a more red tint to it.
> 
> Is there a recommended config for the A07 model?


Gamma 0.5 is far too low. I have A07 too and use 0.85 gamma in Nvidia CP, and I consider that is the frontier (in my monitor) to make the dark a good dark but not losing any details in dark zones. I have callibrated using differnt test patterns to test and be sure, but if you are too lazy to do that you can look at the picture you have in the Nvidia CP, that shows you different grays in the lower right corner. You can not lower down gamma to the point that you can not distinguish those grays (that is a very fast and not accurate way to determine the level of gamma you can use).

The second and last tweak with Nvidia CP is Digital Vibrance to 0.40% (instead of default 0.50%). As I said a couple of times, instead of raising digital vibrance I think this monitor is demanding the oposite. Color reproducion are not bad, I have not banding at all, but for my taste colors are a bit saturated by default, no only with this monitor, but in general. It happen also with every TV you buy, the market is oriented to selling things, and saturated colors are kind of "nice" for a lot of people, but they are not natural. Anyway, color tweaks are something that can be considered as subjective, so you decide what is better for you.

I also have to lower down the brighness to 30% in the OSD to not kill my eyes. Raising brightness more than that gives a good and nice picture, yes, but when using at night is kind of a knife stuck in the retina. I think 30% is enought to have good whites, improve a bit dark zones, and the main reason, as I repeat, not to kill your eyes.

Another good thing this monitor has is the possibility to use to play with Nvidia 3D Vision games (if you have the proper glasses). I don't whant to sell you any motorcycle with this, but you don't know what you are losing if you don't try. I bought this monitor mainly because of this caracteristic, and all I can say is that the monitor is awesome in all aspects once it is tweaked. Of course something could be improved, but this monitor has everything I need, not to mention the g-sync feature, something any gamer should consider (I can play smoothly even games with only 35 fps).

Another thumb up is for Dell support. No words to express what impresseedd positively I am, not only for giving me a new monitor just coocked with the A07, but also the way they treat the costumer. I would buy this monitor again today.


----------



## dtfkev

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *b4thman*
> 
> Gamma 0.5 is far too low. I have A07 too and use 0.85 gamma in Nvidia CP, and I consider that is the frontier (in my monitor) to make the dark a good dark but not losing any details in dark zones. I have callibrated using differnt test patterns to test and be sure, but if you are too lazy to do that you can look at the picture you have in the Nvidia CP, that shows you different grays in the lower right corner. You can not lower down gamma to the point that you can not distinguish those grays (that is a very fast and not accurate way to determine the level of gamma you can use).
> 
> The second and last tweak with Nvidia CP is Digital Vibrance to 0.40% (instead of default 0.50%). As I said a couple of times, instead of raising digital vibrance I think this monitor is demanding the oposite. Color reproducion are not bad, I have not banding at all, but for my taste colors are a bit saturated by default, no only with this monitor, but in general. It happen also with every TV you buy, the market is oriented to selling things, and saturated colors are kind of "nice" for a lot of people, but they are not natural. Anyway, color tweaks are something that can be considered as subjective, so you decide what is better for you.
> 
> I also have to lower down the brighness to 30% in the OSD to not kill my eyes. Raising brightness more than that gives a good and nice picture, yes, but when using at night is kind of a knife stuck in the retina. I think 30% is enought to have good whites, improve a bit dark zones, and the main reason, as I repeat, not to kill your eyes.
> 
> Another good thing this monitor has is the possibility to use to play with Nvidia 3D Vision games (if you have the proper glasses). I don't whant to sell you any motorcycle with this, but you don't know what you are losing if you don't try. I bought this monitor mainly because of this caracteristic, and all I can say is that the monitor is awesome in all aspects once it is tweaked. Of course something could be improved, but this monitor has everything I need, not to mention the g-sync feature, something any gamer should consider (I can play smoothly even games with only 35 fps).
> 
> Another thumb up is for Dell support. No words to express what impresseedd positively I am, not only for giving me a new monitor just coocked with the A07, but also the way they treat the costumer. I would buy this monitor again today.


I'm using TFTCentral ICC profile and recommended OSD settings with Gamma down to .5 or I get color banding. I also can't seem to get the red tint to go away.


----------



## b4thman

There is no Gamma settins in the OSD, just brightness and contrast. When you say Gamma 0.5 I assume it is the gamma settings in the Nvidia CP. If you are refering to using the OSD to lower brightness to 50%, that is too high for me, it hurts my eyes, at night specially, and I can not recomend for normal desktop use.

One feature that this monitor doesn't have (and I would have loved) is the hability to store different presets in the OSD, so that I could move from desktop use (0% brightness) to gaming use (maybe 40% or 50% brighness)..., but I can not be raising and lowering the brighness all the time I move from one to the other, so I set brightness to 30% for everything, and for me it is more or less good.

One curious thing about this monitor is that lowering down the brighness doesn't imply losing differentiation in dark colors (accordint to the different pattern I have tested), so I can even play games with 0% brighnesss perfectly without losing details, the only con is that white zones don't shine well, and that why I raise it to 30%. That is curious, because if I play a dark game (Alien isolation, Dark solus 3, etc) I prefer to play it with 0-10% rather than 30% because black is purer and the eye get used to washed lights. But if I play another type of game (sport game for example), I need to raise brighness, and maybe even 30% is not enough.

This problem doesn't concern only to this monitor, it is a commn thing to nowdays monitors, and I hope OLED monitors will get rid of these problems in the future, once you set black = total black and only decide how strong you whant to see whites.


----------



## lebrongoat

So, I'm seeing some screen tearing in game, even with gsync on









this did not happen with my A04 rev monitor. Is it possible that the new monitor and/or cable is causing this?


----------



## manny1222

Hi all,
Glad to have found this thread. I picked up three of this monitor over the past 2 months for my triple setup used for sim racing (iracing specifically). I'm not too concerned yet with the colors, as I'm having stuttering issues.
First off is the refresh rate capped at 120 for nvidia surround? That's the highest i see when i enable surround.
Also, after confirming each monitor says 2560x1440, 120hz GSync, fast refresh, and nVidia control panel says GSync is enabled, i get stutter with high motion like when I'm taking corners on track. This is all with frame rates capped at 120 in game and vsync off in game. I have tried vsync off, on, and fast in the nvidia control panel with no difference. The stuttering gets worse when i add my fourth monitor, but doesnt get worse (or better ?) when i stream. I havent tried ULMB because i spent all this money on GSync monitors, damn it!
Am i missing any other setting? Any help is greatly appreciated.
I'm running a gtx 1080ti @ 2000 core and 6000 memory, and an i7 8700K @ 4.8
I'm using the DP cables that came with the monitors


----------



## Animor

Hello,

Just got my S2716DG









Fortunately, I received revision A07. Unfortunately, I've noticed some banding nonetheless...

I've read few posts on this thread and noticed that some people use ICC profile and tweak NVIDIA settings. Isn't doing both a bit redundant?
Default brightness seems very high, I lowered it a lot to about 25%, banding becomes less an issue with low brightness, but I'm not sure if I didn't exaggerate with the 25%.
Btw, I couldn't find settings for colors saturation, right now the colors look a bit dull.

*I would appreciate any help in calibrating my screen - OSD settings, ICC profile, NVIDIA settings (if required at all), etc.
*
Thanks!.


----------



## Enterprise24

25-30% brightness is right for this monitor.

Try my settings. It may seem complicate but this is the way for no banding without black crushing.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1577511/dell-s2716dg-1440-144-hz-g-sync-owners-thread/4960#post_26406844

Basic Idea.
1.Get gamma to 2.2 NOT by NVCP.
2.Use limited dynamic range + autohotkey.


----------



## Enterprise24

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lebrongoat*
> 
> So, I'm seeing some screen tearing in game, even with gsync on
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this did not happen with my A04 rev monitor. Is it possible that the new monitor and/or cable is causing this?


G-Sync doesn't solve screen tearing. You NEED to turn on V-Sync to prevent tearing.

If you want to lower input lag from V-Sync then set fps limit = refresh rate minus 2 which is 142 in games or RTSS.


----------



## lebrongoat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Enterprise24*
> 
> G-Sync doesn't solve screen tearing. You NEED to turn on V-Sync to prevent tearing.
> 
> If you want to lower input lag from V-Sync then set fps limit = refresh rate minus 2 which is 142 in games or RTSS.


I should expand. I tried every combination of vsync on/off/fast with G-Sync and still had what I would describe as micro tearing, most noticeable in the lower third of the screen. I frame limit every game that I can, and still have the issue. Overwatch runs at a very solid 141fps constantly with gsync and fast sync (or regular vsync on), and I still see this behavior, but only on the bottom of the screen.

This did not happen with the A04 monitor that I had previously. Dell is sending me a new unit under warranty, so we'll see what happens. I could have returned to best buy, but the stock is really limited in my area. We'll see how this dell replacement is, and if it's bad then I'll send one back to Dell and just return the monitor to BBY and start a search for a different display.


----------



## fallenfuzz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dtfkev*
> 
> I'm using TFTCentral ICC profile and recommended OSD settings with Gamma down to .5 or I get color banding. I also can't seem to get the red tint to go away.


Hey,

How do you find A04 compared to A07? Is the latest one better or with the same about of banding?


----------



## Yukon Trooper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lebrongoat*
> 
> I should expand. I tried every combination of vsync on/off/fast with G-Sync and still had what I would describe as micro tearing, most noticeable in the lower third of the screen. I frame limit every game that I can, and still have the issue. Overwatch runs at a very solid 141fps constantly with gsync and fast sync (or regular vsync on), and I still see this behavior, but only on the bottom of the screen.


That precisely describes the issue when v-sync isn't enabled at the same time as G-Sync (tearing in bottom third of screen).

Optimal G-Sync behavior: In-game v-sync off, NVcp v-Sync on, G-Sync enabled, frames capped via game engine under max refresh rate.


----------



## lebrongoat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yukon Trooper*
> 
> That precisely describes the issue when v-sync isn't enabled at the same time as G-Sync (tearing in bottom third of screen).
> 
> Optimal G-Sync behavior: In-game v-sync off, NVcp v-Sync on, G-Sync enabled, frames capped via game engine under max refresh rate.


which is why it's such a perplexing issue. I don't know if it's possible for the g-sync module to be defective, but that's what the Dell guy's guess is. I guess we'll see what happens when I get the replacement.


----------



## ToBeOC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lebrongoat*
> 
> which is why it's such a perplexing issue. I don't know if it's possible for the g-sync module to be defective, but that's what the Dell guy's guess is. I guess we'll see what happens when I get the replacement.


I was having the exact same issue (micro stuttering/tearing) when I first got the monitor. Using DDU to completely wipe the driver, then reinstalling fixed it.
Keep in mind that you may still encounter some stuttering from time to time due to textures loading off HDD, or a slow CPU, for examples.


----------



## Animor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Enterprise24*
> 
> 25-30% brightness is right for this monitor.
> 
> Try my settings. It may seem complicate but this is the way for no banding without black crushing.
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1577511/dell-s2716dg-1440-144-hz-g-sync-owners-thread/4960#post_26406844
> 
> Basic Idea.
> 1.Get gamma to 2.2 NOT by NVCP.
> 2.Use limited dynamic range + autohotkey.


Thank you for your answer!
I have few questions:

1. What is the advantage of using CPK instead of inherent Windows 10 profile management (if any)?
2. What is the role of autohotkey and why do we need it?
3. Wouldn't "limited dynamic range" badly affect the screen output (less max brightness maybe)?
4. I see that you have A04 (correct me if I'm wrong). So perhaps I should change something in your settings to accommodate for the difference between the revisions?

Thanks again!


----------



## lebrongoat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ToBeOC*
> 
> I was having the exact same issue (micro stuttering/tearing) when I first got the monitor. Using DDU to completely wipe the driver, then reinstalling fixed it.
> Keep in mind that you may still encounter some stuttering from time to time due to textures loading off HDD, or a slow CPU, for examples.


Appreciate the reply, unfortunately I've already tried that. It's just very strange to me that this wasn't happening on the A04 monitor I had. the only things that have changed are the display and the cable.

I also do not think it's a drive read issue, I run my games off of a Samsung 960 pro nVME M2 SSD. The rest of my specs are i7-7700k, GTX1080TI, 16gb DDR3000 memory. It really does seem like a hardware defect with the monitor, as strange as that may be.

edit: I'll also add that text while scrolling web pages is sort of jittery. It almost looks like it's running at a lower refresh rate, even though both the OSD and nvidia report it running at 144hz. This is with the monitor response time configured to either normal or 'fast.'


----------



## Enterprise24

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Animor*
> 
> Thank you for your answer!
> I have few questions:
> 
> 1. What is the advantage of using CPK instead of inherent Windows 10 profile management (if any)?
> 2. What is the role of autohotkey and why do we need it?
> 3. Wouldn't "limited dynamic range" badly affect the screen output (less max brightness maybe)?
> 4. I see that you have A04 (correct me if I'm wrong). So perhaps I should change something in your settings to accommodate for the difference between the revisions?
> 
> Thanks again!


CPK can almost ensure that color profile will...
1.Start with Windows
2.Apply profile at startup

Like I said the basic idea is to use limited dynamic range. You should try this in NVCP. Changing dynamic range from full to limited. You will see that limited dynamic range produce much less banding compared to full range but the drawback is your entire screen will looks very wash out and colorless. However if you just moving digital vibrance in NVCP to whatever and didn't even hit apply or cancel the color will instantly become colorful again. But there is a problem. Whenever you turn on your PC or you launch fullscreen game it will go back to wash out color again.

Autohotkey (by Mechdragon) come to rescue. It will keep effect of limited dynamic range + vibrance all time.

I don't sure if your A07 should change anything in my settings. Feel free to try whatever you want.


----------



## Animor

Thank you.

So you say that if I use Windows profile manager and set the ICC profile through it, it won't start with Windows or apply at startup, like CPK does?
This is new to me, I thought that it allows me to fully replace the profiles.

Regarding the banding - yesterday (before seeing your post), I applied PC Monitors ICC profile, and the banding problem was much better. Not completely fixed, though. So I wonder if maybe there is way to put all necessary modifications in one ICC profile and avoid the need to tweak NVCP.


----------



## Enterprise24

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Animor*
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> So you say that if I use Windows profile manager and set the ICC profile through it, it won't start with Windows or apply at startup, like CPK does?
> This is new to me, I thought that it allows me to fully replace the profiles.
> 
> Regarding the banding - yesterday (before seeing your post), I applied PC Monitors ICC profile, and the banding problem was much better. Not completely fixed, though. So I wonder if maybe there is way to put all necessary modifications in one ICC profile and avoid the need to tweak NVCP.


If you apply ICC profile in Windows profile manager in devices tab you will get more banding. I don't know the reason behind this but I accidentally discover it. If you want to apply ICC profile without CPK do it in advanced tab ONLY.


----------



## dtfkev

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fallenfuzz*
> 
> Hey,
> 
> How do you find A04 compared to A07? Is the latest one better or with the same about of banding?


My A07 is only slightly better than the A04. After having it a few days I've decided I'm going to ditch the s2716dg and pickup a 34" ultrawide.

Picture quality is just too awful for me to ignore and the 144Hz isn't worth the trade off. Even with my 8700K and 1080Ti I'm sub 100FPS in most everything I play. Don't think I'll notice much difference going back to a 60Hz screen.


----------



## Boselaw

Hey all,

So I picked up this monitor recently and so far it seems to be working great. The colors are sharp and vibrant, good black levels with no backlighting issues, and with the high hz rates everything runs smooth as silk.

But or course there's always a hitch.

In my case, whenever I'm playing a game and the player camera is moving, I get a very slight vertical line pattern that "coats" the screen. But the instant the movement stops everything becomes perfectly focused again. It is only really noticeable when there is a very light texture against a darker one, but it keeps on catching my eye and it is very distracting.

I've seen many people in this thread talking about pixel inversion and retention issues but I've never really been able to identify if that is the problem I am experiencing. It makes it hard to look for a solution when you don't know what to call it.

I'm assuming it is a panel issue since the problem doesn't show up in screenshots or videos. I did try to capture it using a camera and even though the resulting image was kind of wash out, you can make out the vertical lines just below the red light in this image,



I've tried messing around with all different hz levels and disabling g-sync but so far I haven't had much luck finding anything that really affects the issue.


----------



## fallenfuzz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dtfkev*
> 
> My A07 is only slightly better than the A04. After having it a few days I've decided I'm going to ditch the s2716dg and pickup a 34" ultrawide.
> 
> Picture quality is just too awful for me to ignore and the 144Hz isn't worth the trade off. Even with my 8700K and 1080Ti I'm sub 100FPS in most everything I play. Don't think I'll notice much difference going back to a 60Hz screen.


Would be nice to hear about your decision about 34" ultrawide.
Please update once you get one and how it is.


----------



## tekjunkie28

I got this monitor last week and it looked reddish. I returned it and tested out a 4k but 4k really didn't impress me or look all that great. I ended up returning it and getting another one of the dells. The picture quality is pretty decent. Turns out most of my games either use the icc profile or I just run borderless window mode. Another thing I noticed is that I have banding on all 3 of my monitors. I have a IPS screen that's pretty decent especially for the price but it's not 144hz or 1440p.

Tbh at $600 this monitor isn't great but at less then 500 it's pretty dang good. I really didn't expect to like the 144hz as I have owned a 144hz monitor before and didn't really see a benefit. Now that I'm using this 27" with G sync it does feel smoother. Picture quality after calibration is as good as any other I own.

I have a local photo shop that loans out a data color spider and I thought about giving it a try just to play around. I recommend you guys call around if you want and do some more calibrations.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## fallenfuzz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tekjunkie28*
> 
> I got this monitor last week and it looked reddish. I returned it and tested out a 4k but 4k really didn't impress me or look all that great. I ended up returning it and getting another one of the dells. The picture quality is pretty decent. Turns out most of my games either use the icc profile or I just run borderless window mode. Another thing I noticed is that I have banding on all 3 of my monitors. I have a IPS screen that's pretty decent especially for the price but it's not 144hz or 1440p.
> 
> Tbh at $600 this monitor isn't great but at less then 500 it's pretty dang good. I really didn't expect to like the 144hz as I have owned a 144hz monitor before and didn't really see a benefit. Now that I'm using this 27" with G sync it does feel smoother. Picture quality after calibration is as good as any other I own.
> 
> I have a local photo shop that loans out a data color spider and I thought about giving it a try just to play around. I recommend you guys call around if you want and do some more calibrations.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Share your ICC profice plz


----------



## tekjunkie28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fallenfuzz*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *tekjunkie28*
> 
> I got this monitor last week and it looked reddish. I returned it and tested out a 4k but 4k really didn't impress me or look all that great. I ended up returning it and getting another one of the dells. The picture quality is pretty decent. Turns out most of my games either use the icc profile or I just run borderless window mode. Another thing I noticed is that I have banding on all 3 of my monitors. I have a IPS screen that's pretty decent especially for the price but it's not 144hz or 1440p.
> 
> Tbh at $600 this monitor isn't great but at less then 500 it's pretty dang good. I really didn't expect to like the 144hz as I have owned a 144hz monitor before and didn't really see a benefit. Now that I'm using this 27" with G sync it does feel smoother. Picture quality after calibration is as good as any other I own.
> 
> I have a local photo shop that loans out a data color spider and I thought about giving it a try just to play around. I recommend you guys call around if you want and do some more calibrations.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> Share your ICC profice plz
Click to expand...

I don't remember which one I'm using now it's either the one at pc monitors or tft central. I'm going one day this week or next to get the spyder. I will post it then. I don't have much if any more color banding in games with this monitor vs the 4k LG 27ud69p-w. Games are just generally not that pretty... Or at least the ones I play. The one game I did notice a difference was Homeworld and it was only slightly more richer colors on the IPS. Not something one would even notice if they weren't side by side.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## tekjunkie28

Why go through all this trouble? If you add the icc profile to windows it works just fine and if the game doesn't support it then just run in window borderless...

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## fallenfuzz

What are good alternatives for 27" G-Sync 144Mhz?


----------



## Animor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tekjunkie28*
> 
> Why go through all this trouble? If you add the icc profile to windows it works just fine and if the game doesn't support it then just run in window borderless...
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


How can you tell if the ICC profile work within a game? Besides looking for banding?
Is there some indication of it perhaps?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tekjunkie28*
> 
> I don't remember which one I'm using now it's either the one at pc monitors or tft central.


I would also appreciate it if you share your settings/calibration.


----------



## tekjunkie28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Animor*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *tekjunkie28*
> 
> Why go through all this trouble? If you add the icc profile to windows it works just fine and if the game doesn't support it then just run in window borderless...
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> How can you tell if the ICC profile work within a game? Besides looking for banding?
> Is there some indication of it perhaps?
Click to expand...

Funny you should ask that bc if anyone can't tell then that's also another debate. I do know that stellaris and all my other Paradox games seem to override the icc profile in full screen mode. I can tell because I have tested it out a few times. When set to full screen mode Stellaris in particular will become slightly brighter just a moment before full screen launch. Again though once in the game it seems to be unnoticeable. Another game like civ 6 doesn't seem to override it but I also can confirm a slight performance hit when in borderless window but it'd only a frame or 3. Nothing that is going to make or break it..

Im still within my return window for this monitor so I will continue to test it out and if I'm not satisfied I'll go back to my 1080p 60 hz and wait for awhile longer for prices to come down further or QC go get better.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## b4thman

1) I think I read somewhere that G-sync does not need v-sync to get rid of tearing in most situations/games. The main reason Nvidia recomend v-sync on (in Nvidia CP) is because if you get more fps than you monitor max refresh rate, g-sync can not deal correctly with tearing (for example if you play an old game and you get more than 144 fps).

2) G-sync has some prpoblems with certain nvidia drivers revisions.

3) G-sync does not work with all games. Some of them hava tearing no matter what you do.

4) G-sync also minimizes input lag (you move the mouse and the response in the monitor has practically no delay).

5) G-sync doesn't work with other technologies of this monitor (ULMB or Nvidia 3D Vision).

6) I use a small utility called "DisplayProfile" to change between two .icm profiles that I have in windows/system32/spool/drives/color (I use Windows 7 64bits).

7) It would be nice to have a shortcut key to toggle between those two .icm profiles quickly (I think it is not possible).

8) Nvidia driver does not manage very well when you specify that a game must be played in NORMAL/G-SYNC/ULMB. Sometimes it works, and sometimes it doesn't. I have noticed that when playing with "normal" I leave the game and the desktop doesn't remind the previous state and I have to manually select "g-sync". I think this is a problem with the driver, no the monitor. If I play a game in ULMB mode (I have to select it in the Nvidia CP), Nvidia does not say the monitor to move to ULMB, and I need to enter in the OSD to select it.

9) I think the brightess OSD control of this monitor is different to many others, it only boost the light of the background. It is as if the monitor were callibrated and you had no control about brighness, and the only thing you can do is to decide if you want to boost the light. It seems as if 0% brighness (OSD brighness) is the perfect situation for desktop use, because you can distinguish everything (tested with test patterns) and you receive less amount of innecesary boosted light to that use. This brightness bost is esssential in this monitor specially if you want to play with Nvidia 3D Vision, beacuse it compensates the darkness that the glasses introduce (I play Nvidia 3D Vision games with 100% brightness in the OSD). It is also very usefull to increase the OSD brightness if you play with ULMB, because the same reason. This monitor memorizes 3 differnent brightness configurations, one in you use the monitor in NORMAL/G-SYNC mode, other if you use in ULMB and other if you is in NVIDIA 3D VISION mode. Previous revisions of this monitor had issues with this, but it seems that A07 deal properly.

10) This monitor should be OLED.


----------



## QuatroKiller

Hi Everyone, Wont like, getting a bit of information overload but seems like there a tons of smart people here who can help.

So I have a S2716DG A02 that I just filled an RMA claim against due to backlight bleed along the entire bottom edge which is easily seen on very dark backgrounds.

They just sent me a A04 (not ideal, was hoping for an A07). It looks very washed out right out the box and I wanted to calibrate. I used this image I saw on this thread over and over:

http://cdn.overclock.net/8/8d/8d7dc2b8_DeusEx_MankindDividedv1.16build761.017_04_201716_37_20.png

with factory default OSD settings (50 brightness, 75 contrast) but color (97% R, 99% G, 96% B) I get SEVERE banding the the background of this image looks like 8 circles of gray. Its REALLY BAD. Output Dynamic Range is FULL as well.

NVCP is set to 50/50/1.00/50/0

ICC profile is default, tried TFT Central ICC profile, no difference with this image.

I also tried this image:

http://www.lagom.nl/lcd-test/black.php#blacktest.png

I see all 20 squares, the top left one is very dark and hard to see but i can see it.

To get rid of the gray circles in the first "Dawn Engine" image I have to set NVCP Gamma to 0.30 which just makes on sense and ruins the entire look of the monitor.

IS way too much over analysis going on right now?

I simply want 2.2 gamma, no color banding, strong color reproduction, deep blacks.









EDIT:

I also cant see the checker patttern in the last few spots on the bottom row of this image to save my life!

http://www.lagom.nl/lcd-test/white.php


----------



## QuatroKiller

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Enterprise24*
> 
> For anyone interested. Here is my setting for A04 to avoid banding.
> 
> I am using TFTCentral profile. OSD setting = 5% Brightness , 75% contrast , standard color already work well for me.
> 
> NVCP = Dynamic Range : Limited , other leave at default. Don't forget to slide Vibrance by 1 and slide it back to default 50 to avoid everything grey-out.
> 
> Windows 10 insider preview (I am on 16278) is a must since normal windows 10 will keep resetting your vibrance when launching full screen game and you will stuck with color grey-out from limited dynamic range.
> 
> I think this pic show the most severe color banding on this Dell monitor.
> 
> http://cdn.overclock.net/8/8d/8d7dc2b8_DeusEx_MankindDividedv1.16build761.017_04_201716_37_20.png
> 
> Here is my result. Very satisfying since I don't get any black crush from adjust brightness / gamma in NVCP. Also don't get too much saturated color from adjust gamma. Banding is almost entirely gone (I have to look very closely to notice it).
> 
> https://ibb.co/kxmm8a


to get this "result" with this image I have to have NVCP at 50 Bright, 90 Contrast, 0.73 Gamma and i still get slight banding







My monitor OSD is 30 bright, 75 contrast... using the TFT profile and have A04 revision.

By following your settings I can only see 5 of these boxes so trying to make the DeusEx image band free has big consequences:

http://www.lagom.nl/lcd-test/black.php#blacktest.png


----------



## Enterprise24

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *QuatroKiller*
> 
> to get this "result" with this image I have to have NVCP at 50 Bright, 90 Contrast, 0.73 Gamma and i still get slight banding
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My monitor OSD is 30 bright, 75 contrast... using the TFT profile and have A04 revision.
> 
> By following your settings I can only see 5 of these boxes so trying to make the DeusEx image band free has big consequences:
> 
> http://www.lagom.nl/lcd-test/black.php#blacktest.png


Ignore those settings. That cause huge black crushing !! Follow this instead.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1577511/dell-s2716dg-1440-144-hz-g-sync-owners-thread/4960#post_26406844


----------



## marcus1954

I think everyone here should take note my s2716dg which is an A03 version. Suffered from a few of the issues people mentioned .So I bought a Spyder5 pro and calibrated the screen achieved 2.2 and a very nice image. Using others ICC profiles is a bad idea as each screen is different. After first use you recalibrate every month np . Keeps screen fresh. I get no glow banding or anything else. Seems though that some expect perfect out of the box picture. But do not forget all PCs are slightly different.


----------



## manny1222

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *manny1222*
> 
> Hi all,
> Glad to have found this thread. I picked up three of this monitor over the past 2 months for my triple setup used for sim racing (iracing specifically). I'm not too concerned yet with the colors, as I'm having stuttering issues.
> First off is the refresh rate capped at 120 for nvidia surround? That's the highest i see when i enable surround.
> Also, after confirming each monitor says 2560x1440, 120hz GSync, fast refresh, and nVidia control panel says GSync is enabled, i get stutter with high motion like when I'm taking corners on track. This is all with frame rates capped at 120 in game and vsync off in game. I have tried vsync off, on, and fast in the nvidia control panel with no difference. The stuttering gets worse when i add my fourth monitor, but doesnt get worse (or better ?) when i stream. I havent tried ULMB because i spent all this money on GSync monitors, damn it!
> Am i missing any other setting? Any help is greatly appreciated.
> I'm running a gtx 1080ti @ 2000 core and 6000 memory, and an i7 8700K @ 4.8
> I'm using the DP cables that came with the monitors


Anyone have any suggestions for my microstutter issue? It's quite annoying after spending so much to get them.


----------



## QuatroKiller

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marcus1954*
> 
> I think everyone here should take note my s2716dg which is an A03 version. Suffered from a few of the issues people mentioned .So I bought a Spyder5 pro and calibrated the screen achieved 2.2 and a very nice image. Using others ICC profiles is a bad idea as each screen is different. After first use you recalibrate every month np . Keeps screen fresh. I get no glow banding or anything else. Seems though that some expect perfect out of the box picture. But do not forget all PCs are slightly different.


I was hoping to get a spyder5pro and just do my own calibration but at $130 for something I use 1-2 times a year, not worth it. Plus somehow two day shipping for amazon means I wouldn't get it till Wednesday. Makes no sense.


----------



## Animor

My screen does not wake from sleep. Connected with DP, goes to sleep as expected, but when I touch the mouse or keyboard (which woke up my previous Dell s2311 screen just fine), the S2716DG stays sleeping. In order to wake it I have to press one of the screen buttons.
Is it a known issue? is there a fix for it?

Thanks


----------



## lebrongoat

Have you disabled 'deep sleep' under the monitor OSD settings -> other?


----------



## Animor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lebrongoat*
> 
> Have you disabled 'deep sleep' under the monitor OSD settings -> other?


No, I haven't... Is this behavior intentional if deep sleep is enables?


----------



## odi83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *manny1222*
> 
> Anyone have any suggestions for my microstutter issue? It's quite annoying after spending so much to get them.


What i can surely tell you is that in some game engines u have to cap to 60 fps with Rivatuner for example and keep the refresh rate at 120 hz ( ur personal choice ) . These games do not play well with higher frame rates and have micro stutter which is noticeable esp during panning movement . Few examples are rise of the tomb raider , middle earth , hellblade .... When u use a mouse with these games and off course with shooters u don't notice it that much because of the fast and jerky movement the mouse causes and masks the problem in high frame rates . Also make sure u have a mouse with 1000 ms polling rate because anything lower than that will cause stutter with gsync and high frame rate .


----------



## lebrongoat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Animor*
> 
> No, I haven't... Is this behavior intentional if deep sleep is enables?


Not sure if it's intended or not, but thats how it works. Turning deep sleep off will solve your problem


----------



## QuatroKiller

the CPK site doesnt load. Cant get that app. Tried googling, everything seems to point to that site which fails to load. (site cant be reached)


----------



## QuatroKiller

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *QuatroKiller*
> 
> to get this "result" with this image I have to have NVCP at 50 Bright, 90 Contrast, 0.73 Gamma and i still get slight banding
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My monitor OSD is 30 bright, 75 contrast... using the TFT profile and have A04 revision.
> 
> By following your settings I can only see 5 of these boxes so trying to make the DeusEx image band free has big consequences:
> 
> http://www.lagom.nl/lcd-test/black.php#blacktest.png


\the CPK site doesnt load. Cant get that app. Tried googling, everything seems to point to that site which fails to load. (site cant be reached)


----------



## manny1222

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *odi83*
> 
> What i can surely tell you is that in some game engines u have to cap to 60 fps with Rivatuner for example and keep the refresh rate at 120 hz ( ur personal choice ) . These games do not play well with higher frame rates and have micro stutter which is noticeable esp during panning movement . Few examples are rise of the tomb raider , middle earth , hellblade .... When u use a mouse with these games and off course with shooters u don't notice it that much because of the fast and jerky movement the mouse causes and masks the problem in high frame rates . Also make sure u have a mouse with 1000 ms polling rate because anything lower than that will cause stutter with gsync and high frame rate .


Thanks for the reply. I haven't messed with rivatuner (not even sure i have it installed) but i use my rig for sim racing. I dont use a mouse when racing, as i have a wheel and pedal setup.
I have it set to 120 because thats the highest option i get once surround is enabled, so it wasnt my choice. As far as i know, iracing doesnt have any issues with high frame rates because i race with other who running high refresh rate monitors with no issues.

Could it be because I'm using 3 monitors with different revisions? (A04, A07, A07)


----------



## fallenfuzz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Enterprise24*
> 
> I just found another good setup.
> 
> 1.Make sure that Windows use default ICC profile
> 2.Use this color profile and apply it via 3rd party program called CPK (color profile keeper).
> Grab CPK here http://goebish.free.fr/cpk/files/cpk_05.zip
> Grab ICC profile that I refer here http://www.overclock.net/t/1577511/dell-s2716dg-1440-144-hz-g-sync-owners-thread/3330#post_25677201 You will be greeted with red domination don't worry.
> 2.1(Alternative) If you don't want to use CPK you can also use that profile on advanced tab in windows color management but not in devices tab (devices must be default).
> 3.In OSD set brightness and contrast to 28 and 75. His suggestion on color seem to be too red-ish. Mine set custom color R = 72 , G = 100 , B = 100.
> 4.Change output dynamic range from full to limited in NVCP and use autohotkey http://www.overclock.net/t/1577511/dell-s2716dg-1440-144-hz-g-sync-owners-thread/4890#post_26378263
> 4.1 If you don't like slightly grey-ish black then use full range + reshade deband instead. But I think most of you will prefer limited range + autohotkey.
> 5.You will find that http://cdn.overclock.net/8/8d/8d7dc2b8_DeusEx_MankindDividedv1.16build761.017_04_201716_37_20.png color banding is almost gone !!
> 6.Wait what about black crushing ? well only 1 black crush according to lagom test http://www.lagom.nl/lcd-test/black.php
> 7.You need to adjust position of your monitor to best match with gamma shift. Mine titling the panel back by little degree.
> 8.Gamma seem to be very close to 2.2 according to http://glennmessersmith.com/images/adjust.htm http://www.photoscientia.co.uk/Gamma.htm
> Don't forget to move those image as centrally as possible to prevent gamma shift skew the result.
> 9.According to this http://www.overclock.net/t/1609757/any-opinions-or-reviews-on-the-new-dell-s2417dg/1530#post_26400724 and http://www.lagom.nl/lcd-test/gradient.php I don't have issue with gradient. It is very smooth.
> 10.Monitor sleep can weaken effect of autohotkey. If this happen then sign out and sign in again. The problem should be fixed. In some rare case you might need to restart if sign out didn't fix.


Hi, What is the use of autohoteky? With latest MS update Vibrance doesn't change as far as I know. Kindly elaborate.


----------



## Enterprise24

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fallenfuzz*
> 
> Hi, What is the use of autohoteky? With latest MS update Vibrance doesn't change as far as I know. Kindly elaborate.


I am still on 16299.125 vibrance change is still fine. When my PC update to 16299.192 I will report back later.


----------



## Enterprise24

OK just update to 16299.192 everything still fine.

Autohotkey in my settings use as a automatic vibrance slider. The limited dynamic range will make your screen looks dull. Autohotkey will fix this.


----------



## fallenfuzz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Enterprise24*
> 
> OK just update to 16299.192 everything still fine.
> 
> Autohotkey in my settings use as a automatic vibrance slider. The limited dynamic range will make your screen looks dull. Autohotkey will fix this.


Sorry for a silly question, what the autohotkey does?
Why I can't simply setup vibrance to % I want in NVCP and that's all?


----------



## Enterprise24

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fallenfuzz*
> 
> Sorry for a silly question, what the autohotkey does?
> Why I can't simply setup vibrance to % I want in NVCP and that's all?


Because it will not keep the color with limited dynamic range. If you try to turn on pc or try to launch game in fullscreen your screen will looks very wash out.


----------



## b4thman

Limited dynamic range gives me poor blacks.


----------



## KoperaN

Hello

Sorry for the off topic question but I got this monitor 3 weeks ago and i have 4 days to exchange it if i need to and not go thru dell. I really like the monitor with settings from this thread but i have one concern... I have this "screen bleed?" line on the bottom of my screen its noticeable on dark backgrounds like on a boot screen... is this normal for the monitor or TN panel? or is my Monitor defective?

Thank you


----------



## Yukon Trooper

Some backlight glow along the bottom is normal and expected. I currently have three of these monitors (had a fourth as well) and they all exhibit the bleed to some degree.


----------



## Enterprise24

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *b4thman*
> 
> Limited dynamic range gives me poor blacks.


Yup but not that bad. I think it is still way better than accept color banding.


----------



## b4thman

I never perceive color banding when gaming, even though I can see it on the picture "powered by dawn engine" that some of you did put in this topic.


----------



## bur11

Anyone can try my calibration for this monitor. i1 Display, A00 panel version from October 2015, Gamma 2.2, 6500K
http://s000.tinyupload.com/index.php?file_id=56106169498576473634
You want to unzip it and use the .icm file
120 cdm/22 brightness
R 92 G 98 B 96

If link dies I can email you the file.


----------



## Enterprise24

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *b4thman*
> 
> I never perceive color banding when gaming, even though I can see it on the picture "powered by dawn engine" that some of you did put in this topic.


What is your revision. Mine is A04 and after reading this thread for 6 months every A04 suffer from banding.


----------



## b4thman

A07


----------



## N1ghtwalk

Can someone help me? I bought this monitor from Best Buy, the model is S2716DGR. The R is just for retail so you can't price match, but it is the same monitor. The issue I am having is I cannot update the drivers using any of the links I found. The monitor is recognized as a S2716DG in device manager, but when I use the driver installer it detects mine as a Dell Plug and Play Monitor - DELA0D, and finds the drivers for Dell S2417DG(DisplayPort) - DELA0E7 and Dell S2417DG(HDMI) - DELA0E6

edit: whoops can't read


----------



## fallenfuzz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *b4thman*
> 
> I never perceive color banding when gaming, even though I can see it on the picture "powered by dawn engine" that some of you did put in this topic.


I think that dawn engine is not a picture we should base on, that is probably capture from phone or something.
I see that in the game, same as in picture though, installed deus ex mankind divided just to check that.


----------



## N1ghtwalk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KingAlkaiser*
> 
> I received version A07 today and have a question:
> 
> 1) my web browser/ white on folders for windows look a bit weird ( sort of yellowish or dim color ) is there any way to remove this effect?
> 
> 2)I read calibrations is a must but after looking at gameplay of elder scrolls maxed out it looks good i think.
> 
> Is there any way to perfect it?
> 
> what should be the default calibrations for this monitor?
> i see a lot of people suggest 25% brightness etc but these settings my monitor is almost pitch black why would anyone suggest this or am i mising something.


I have the same issue with my A07 monitor. Compared to my 27" Samsung VA panel it looks terrible, I would honestly prefer viewing on it sometimes... Any web pages that have white look very yellow tinted no matter what I change. I'm using "Perfect Settings - Dell S2716DG" from /u/EmazingErik. When playing games everything looks great. What did you end up doing?


----------



## fallenfuzz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *N1ghtwalk*
> 
> I have the same issue with my A07 monitor. Compared to my 27" Samsung VA panel it looks terrible, I would honestly prefer viewing on it sometimes... Any web pages that have white look very yellow tinted no matter what I change. I'm using "Perfect Settings - Dell S2716DG" from /u/EmazingErik. When playing games everything looks great. What did you end up doing?


https://www.amazon.com/gp/customer-reviews/R3ALMAZ6I076Q6/ref=cm_cr_arp_d_rvw_ttl?ie=UTF8&ASIN=B0149QBOF0 those settings?


----------



## b4thman

Is there any way to tell Windows 7 to use always the same .icc profile as default? I have used my human logic but i does not work apparently with the options I find in Windows 7.

CPKeeper.exe forces to use the icc I want into any game, but it must be a easier way just aplying the default icc to WIndows, without anything running in the background.


----------



## N1ghtwalk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fallenfuzz*
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/customer-reviews/R3ALMAZ6I076Q6/ref=cm_cr_arp_d_rvw_ttl?ie=UTF8&ASIN=B0149QBOF0 those settings?


Yeah, I actually just noticed that nvcp settings weren't sticking now I've got cpk. My question is can I use an icc profile together with it? It seems like one overwrites the other.


----------



## KoperaN

I use the ICC profile that someone posted here with CPKeeper and default settings on monitor.. it looks great for me


----------



## odi83

HI to all again . I have a question if anyone can reply. I bought a spyder5pro colorimeter and i calibrated the monitor . The spyderutility applied the icc profile and everything is ok . The software calibrated the gamma to 2.2 , but i choose to calibrate color temperature manually with the monitors RGB sliders . So in fullscreen games color is definitely corrected because of hardware calibration but what about gamma? Does the icc profile applies the correct gamma in fullscreen games or i need Cpkeeper? I've read somewhere that calibrated gamma applies to video card driver level and color temp does not and that's why u need Cpkeeper for correct colors but not for gamma . Is this true?


----------



## DrunkLikeUrDad

I just had my s2716dg a04 replaced by Dell with an s2716dgr a08. The banding is much better but still present in deep blacks but most importantly the buzzing is completely gone.


----------



## fallenfuzz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DrunkLikeUrDad*
> 
> I just had my s2716dg a04 replaced by Dell with an s2716dgr a08. The banding is much better but still present in deep blacks but most importantly the buzzing is completely gone.


Pics or it didn't happen


----------



## tgawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DrunkLikeUrDad*
> 
> I just had my s2716dg a04 replaced by Dell with an s2716dgr a08. The banding is much better but still present in deep blacks but most importantly the buzzing is completely gone.


Any chance you can confirm that the deep sleep bug is still present with the A08?


----------



## MechDragon

Now I see banding in many expensive monitors. I saw two monitors in the store that stood side by side: a game monitor for 700 euros and it shows a very big banding, and next is ips monitor for 200 euros without banding


----------



## DrunkLikeUrDad

Quote:


> Any chance you can confirm that the deep sleep bug is still present with the A08?


Oh definitely still present. Deep sleep is on my default and I could not get it to come back without turning it off and one


----------



## DrunkLikeUrDad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DrunkLikeUrDad*
> 
> Oh definitely still present. Deep sleep is on by default and I could not get it to come back without turning it off and one


----------



## tgawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DrunkLikeUrDad*
> 
> Oh definitely still present. Deep sleep is on my default and I could not get it to come back without turning it off and one


Ahh no, disappointing. You would think they would sort this. I mean get rid of that silly bug, add in gamma control, and this would be a truly brilliant display.


----------



## FattysGoneWild

I will no longer be owning this monitor as I have it up for sale right now. No more ICC profiles will be posted.


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DrunkLikeUrDad*
> 
> Oh definitely still present. Deep sleep is on my default and I could not get it to come back without turning it off and one


Can you please post a pic of A08?


----------



## DrunkLikeUrDad

Quote:Originally Posted by *kevindd992002* 

Can you please post a pic of A08?


Sure


----------



## DrunkLikeUrDad

whut.jpg 66k .jpg file

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fallenfuzz*
> 
> Pics or it didn't happen


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DrunkLikeUrDad*
> 
> Sure?
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/XNO6S


Nice! I hate the fact that I still have A04


----------



## fallenfuzz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DrunkLikeUrDad*
> 
> whut.jpg 66k .jpg file


How is banding issue out of the box?
What icc profile you use if any + any other settings in NVCP changed?


----------



## fallenfuzz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> Nice! I hate the fact that I still have A04


Same here


----------



## FattysGoneWild

Had a change of heart and going to be keeping the monitor. Fresh ICC profile as of yesterday.

http://www.filedropper.com/dells2716dgd65201801222112


----------



## fallenfuzz

FattysGoneWild said:


> Had a change of heart and going to be keeping the monitor. Fresh ICC profile as of yesterday.
> 
> http://www.filedropper.com/dells2716dgd65201801222112


Thanks.

Plz post your other settings from NVCP and Monitor OSD.

I have
Default NVCP + full range
OSD: 25/75 B/C and 97/99/96 RGB

On those settings it looks very yellowish.


----------



## FattysGoneWild

fallenfuzz said:


> Thanks.
> 
> Plz post your other settings from NVCP and Monitor OSD.
> 
> I have
> Default NVCP + full range
> OSD: 25/75 B/C and 97/99/96 RGB
> 
> On those settings it looks very yellowish.


Monitor defaults accept for brightness.

Colormunki Display
Monitor revision A03
Brightness 23


Targets D65 100 cd/m for brightness


----------



## Artifact

Did anyone ever post a pic that shows banding NOT occurring on this screen out of the box?


----------



## Enterprise24

Even PG279Q (AHVA) still have banding.

https://forums.geforce.com/default/...ithering-support-needed/post/5274922/#5274922

I am still on A04 like many peoples here. Still use limited range + autohotkey cuz I think it looks best for many games.

But yesterday I just discover that Watch Dogs 2 completely ignore ICC profile and autohotkey even if I set borderless or windows mode !!! 

Don't think that a 2016 game will behave like this. Even The Sims 3 from 2009 apply ICC profile and autohotkey in borderless mode.


----------



## mcraider

anyone got any tips or tricks to help with my problem i sent a email to dell waiting for a reply. just wanted to see if there is anything else i can try(i have a gtx 1070)..

just got the monitor last month and it's been working fine other than an issue when i turn my pc on it stays sleeping i have to press the power button and turn it off and on then it works. last night the monitor was working fine i shut my pc off and went to sleep when i got up i pressed my computers power button and the monitor stayed off like its done before but this time when i powered it off and on another monitor i have hooked up went from being on to black/off/or sleeping and my third monitor stayed on i checked the Nvidia control panel and it only had 1 of my 3 monitors listed. after unplugging the Dell S2716DG monitor DP cord from my GPU my second monitor blinked and showed up again and started working. i did the hard reset unplug everything and hold the power button from dells forums but all i get it a black screen with the power button led flashing. even tryed hooking it up to my brothers computer same problem black screen..

thank you in advance!


----------



## joshg125

Been watching this thread for some time. I originally had a rev A03 of this display just over a year ago, but it had a fault with the power port.
I got it replaced with an A04 just a few months ago and I noticed the huge amount of banding with the A04 revision. 

I got sent another replacement this time an A07, which has hardly any banding but sadly it had a long strip of what appeared to be light bleed along the bottom of the display. 
The second A07 I just got today and so far it seems perfect. It has a small amount of bleed at the bottom like the last one but it's no where near as bad and is hardly noticeable.

I have included a comparison I made of the A04 and A07 revisions of the display.

(Display Settings)
Brightness - 45% 
Contrast - 70% 
R-97% G-99% B-100%

(Nvidia Control panel)
Dynamic Range - Full
Gamma 0.70
Digital Vibrance +75%


----------



## Saeva Veritas

mcraider said:


> anyone got any tips or tricks to help with my problem i sent a email to dell waiting for a reply. just wanted to see if there is anything else i can try(i have a gtx 1070)..
> 
> just got the monitor last month and it's been working fine other than an issue when i turn my pc on it stays sleeping i have to press the power button and turn it off and on then it works. last night the monitor was working fine i shut my pc off and went to sleep when i got up i pressed my computers power button and the monitor stayed off like its done before but this time when i powered it off and on another monitor i have hooked up went from being on to black/off/or sleeping and my third monitor stayed on i checked the Nvidia control panel and it only had 1 of my 3 monitors listed. after unplugging the Dell S2716DG monitor DP cord from my GPU my second monitor blinked and showed up again and started working. i did the hard reset unplug everything and hold the power button from dells forums but all i get it a black screen with the power button led flashing. even tryed hooking it up to my brothers computer same problem black screen..
> 
> thank you in advance!


You have to disable deep sleep in the monitor OSD under "others" to prevent that issue.


----------



## Saeva Veritas

mcraider said:


> anyone got any tips or tricks to help with my problem i sent a email to dell waiting for a reply. just wanted to see if there is anything else i can try(i have a gtx 1070)..
> 
> just got the monitor last month and it's been working fine other than an issue when i turn my pc on it stays sleeping i have to press the power button and turn it off and on then it works. last night the monitor was working fine i shut my pc off and went to sleep when i got up i pressed my computers power button and the monitor stayed off like its done before but this time when i powered it off and on another monitor i have hooked up went from being on to black/off/or sleeping and my third monitor stayed on i checked the Nvidia control panel and it only had 1 of my 3 monitors listed. after unplugging the Dell S2716DG monitor DP cord from my GPU my second monitor blinked and showed up again and started working. i did the hard reset unplug everything and hold the power button from dells forums but all i get it a black screen with the power button led flashing. even tryed hooking it up to my brothers computer same problem black screen..
> 
> thank you in advance!


You have to disable deep sleep in the monitor OSD under "others" to prevent that issue.


----------



## Bulkas

joshg125 said:


> Been watching this thread for some time. I originally had a rev A03 of this display just over a year ago, but it had a fault with the power port.
> I got it replaced with an A04 just a few months ago and I noticed the huge amount of banding with the A04 revision.
> 
> I got sent another replacement this time an A07, which has hardly any banding but sadly it had a long strip of what appeared to be light bleed along the bottom of the display.
> The second A07 I just got today and so far it seems perfect. It has a small amount of bleed at the bottom like the last one but it's no where near as bad and is hardly noticeable.
> 
> I have included a comparison I made of the A04 and A07 revisions of the display.
> 
> (Display Settings)
> Brightness - 45%
> Contrast - 70%
> R-97% G-99% B-100%
> 
> (Nvidia Control panel)
> Dynamic Range - Full
> Gamma 0.70
> Digital Vibrance +75%


A07 looks pretty good to me  that's all settings you use, no 3rd party software that is sometimes mentioned here on this thread?


----------



## Foxrun

joshg125 said:


> Been watching this thread for some time. I originally had a rev A03 of this display just over a year ago, but it had a fault with the power port.
> I got it replaced with an A04 just a few months ago and I noticed the huge amount of banding with the A04 revision.
> 
> I got sent another replacement this time an A07, which has hardly any banding but sadly it had a long strip of what appeared to be light bleed along the bottom of the display.
> The second A07 I just got today and so far it seems perfect. It has a small amount of bleed at the bottom like the last one but it's no where near as bad and is hardly noticeable.
> 
> I have included a comparison I made of the A04 and A07 revisions of the display.
> 
> (Display Settings)
> Brightness - 45%
> Contrast - 70%
> R-97% G-99% B-100%
> 
> (Nvidia Control panel)
> Dynamic Range - Full
> Gamma 0.70
> Digital Vibrance +75%


Were your replacements in bad condition? The two that I had received from dell had scratches and scuffs all over the screen.


----------



## MechDragon

The problem of banding to me is beginning to seem exaggerated. On the photos the TV 4K HDR. In the first two photos, the TV is connected to the playstation 4. On the last one to the video card gtx 1080. The only way to remove it on the TV is to crush black and very much lower the brightness and backlight.


----------



## RaleighStClair

What source image is everyone using as reference for banding?


----------



## fallenfuzz

Guys, is it possible to vesa mount that screen?
If so and some did it, what arm used?

Thanks

And another Q:

Do you think it is worth upgrading this one to AW3418DW or better get a second screen?
Not only game wise, but also learning, working etc


----------



## DrunkLikeUrDad

fallenfuzz said:


> Guys, is it possible to vesa mount that screen?
> If so and some did it, what arm used?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> And another Q:
> 
> Do you think it is worth upgrading this one to AW3418DW or better get a second screen?
> Not only game wise, but also learning, working etc


yes, I have mine mounted on the arm that Wirecutter recommends


----------



## fallenfuzz

DrunkLikeUrDad said:


> yes, I have mine mounted on the arm that Wirecutter recommends


https://thewirecutter.com/reviews/best-monitor-arms ? that one?


----------



## Skylinestar

RaleighStClair said:


> What source image is everyone using as reference for banding?


I'm wondering too. I see everyone is posting the Dawn Engine photo. Isn't that the intro in Deus Ex? What if someone doesn't have the game?


----------



## fallenfuzz

Skylinestar said:


> I'm wondering too. I see everyone is posting the Dawn Engine photo. Isn't that the intro in Deus Ex? What if someone doesn't have the game?


Installed the game to test that and saw the exact banding that in the shared photos.
Other sources should be taken into consideration too and only that pic.


----------



## RaleighStClair

This monitor is currently on sale here at BestBuy in the US for $399.

https://www.bestbuy.com/site/dell-27-led-qhd-gsync-monitor-black/5293502.p?skuId=5293502


----------



## treadstone

Hi got one at the last 399.00 pricing, an 07 rev, i was in there today and saw it again for 399.00. I still think it's a great deal, almost half the price but it's a damn good monitor
for me, I love the first one i purchased and i just hope the sale is still on tomorrow and that last Dell S2716DG 1440 144 Hz G-Sync Rev 08 build Jan 2018 is still in stock.

I really wanted to find a nice 27 to 32 gsync that i could afford plus work and game on it. So far the 07 rev had been top notch. So if i can pull it off i will stop searching,
buy the 08 tomorrow for the gaming room and just wait a little longer till they mature a little more in design, electronics and come down in price.
but i also believe in the Easter bunny


----------



## Nvidia ATI

Does the latest Rev 07 and Rev 08 still display pixel inversion especially in stereoscopic 3D mode?


----------



## kevindd992002

Really? So there's Rev 8 now? Unbelievable how short the time is between Rev 7 and 8!


----------



## Enterprise24

kevindd992002 said:


> Really? So there's Rev 8 now? Unbelievable how short the time is between Rev 7 and 8!


I am still on A04 like you. Just deal with it lol. 

PS.waiting for someone on A08 to show black level in lagom test. I think no banding = black crushing. 

http://www.lagom.nl/lcd-test/black.php


----------



## Sakurarozu

Hi i want to know is a a03 is good?

I have a person from offer up and is selling a Monitor but it's ao3. I know rev 8 or 7 is good. 

Any help ty.


----------



## kevindd992002

Enterprise24 said:


> I am still on A04 like you. Just deal with it lol.
> 
> PS.waiting for someone on A08 to show black level in lagom test. I think no banding = black crushing.
> 
> http://www.lagom.nl/lcd-test/black.php


It's hard to deal with it, you know  It just sucks that we get an inferior product every time.


----------



## MechDragon

In the latest drivers, Nvidia added the ability to include post-processing in supported games, which is called Nvidia Freestyle. Dithering is also post-processing, I see no reason why they should not add it.


----------



## Enterprise24

MechDragon said:


> In the latest drivers, Nvidia added the ability to include post-processing in supported games, which is called Nvidia Freestyle. Dithering is also post-processing, I see no reason why they should not add it.


Where can I find "Nvidia Freestyle" ?


----------



## MechDragon

Enterprise24 said:


> Where can I find "Nvidia Freestyle" ?


https://www.geforce.com/whats-new/a...e-fortnite-shadowplay-highlights-new-ansel-ui


----------



## bloby

MechDragon said:


> In the latest drivers, Nvidia added the ability to include post-processing in supported games, which is called Nvidia Freestyle. Dithering is also post-processing, I see no reason why they should not add it.


You can put comparison photo ?


----------



## MechDragon

bloby said:


> You can put comparison photo ?


Comparison of what? There are filters only for changing brightness, contrast, sharpness, fake HDR and the like.


----------



## Enterprise24

MechDragon said:


> Comparison of what? There are filters only for changing brightness, contrast, sharpness, fake HDR and the like.


Not so useful since reshade can do a lot more than that...


----------



## MechDragon

Enterprise24 said:


> Not so useful since reshade can do a lot more than that...


Yes, but I think the filters built into the driver would be preferable to the third-party program. For example, playerunknown's battlegrounds recently blocked using Reshade, because with it you can get an advantage. I used Reshade in it because of the banding in the menu. But Nvidia Freestyle works in it.


----------



## bloby

MechDragon said:


> Comparison of what? There are filters only for changing brightness, contrast, sharpness, fake HDR and the like.


I thought you were talking about banding. That it solves the problem, sorry !


----------



## HiCZoK

Any idea how S24 and S27 are fairing nowadays(gamma, colors, banding and so on)? (And how to check revision).
I am looking for flat gsync screen and I kinda don't want ips since it's too expensive and I don't like the glow and lottery.

So the choice is S24, S27 or one of 1080p 240hz monitors I guess. Well there are also 1080p/2k 24inch/27inch TN monitors from asus and so on. 

I am just looking for a monitor that will be good for every day to day use, gaming, movies and so on.


----------



## KKostas86

Someone with the A08 version please post some pictures so we can see what is going on!

http://www.lagom.nl/lcd-test/black.php


----------



## JackCY

HiCZoK said:


> Any idea how S24 and S27 are fairing nowadays(gamma, colors, banding and so on)? (And how to check revision).
> I am looking for flat gsync screen and I kinda don't want ips since it's too expensive and I don't like the glow and lottery.
> 
> So the choice is S24, S27 or one of 1080p 240hz monitors I guess. Well there are also 1080p/2k 24inch/27inch TN monitors from asus and so on.
> 
> I am just looking for a monitor that will be good for every day to day use, gaming, movies and so on.


An XF270HUA costs less than S2716DG. So... it only depends what you hunt down, you can absolutely get an IPS cheaper than TN even. But of course if you require Gsync be prepared to pay +50% extra for a Gsync board that cost <$50 and limits the monitor's inputs and options while duplicating functionality that already exists otherwise no problem without the Gsync board.

S2716DG gamma etc. well I would say IPS glow is better than that mess.

Freestyle... well... if only they didn't force people to install the GFExperience bloatware to be able to use it.


----------



## HiCZoK

Edit: nevermid! rushed post!


----------



## AshBorer

does dell allow you to return a monitor just for banding issues? I have an A04, i dont really mind the banding too much because i hardly ever notice it in game, but if i can get a free upgrade i'd be all over that. Love the monitor overall. 

I also have a viewsonic XG2703-GS and i think people really overrate how much better IPS panels are. I dont usually have them side by side (theyre on different computers in diff rooms) but when i first got them i wanted to see if the IPS worship was true.... and the colors were hardly different. The main issue is just the banding on the dell.


----------



## 12345us3r

I couldn't notice a big difference between IPS and TN either. VA's high contrast makes a huge difference though.


----------



## Enterprise24

After using this monitor (A04) since AUG 2017 (to be exact when I found perfect settings since OCT 2017).
I am overall happy with the monitor. 90% gaming and 10% watching movies. Banding is not an issue. G-Sync and ULMB works great. Viewing angle is excellent for TN since I can relax on bed and watching movies but didn't feel too bad about gamma shift.
Almost all games accept ICC profile except Sims 3 full screen (using borderless instead) but COH2 and Watch Dogs 2 reject ICC profile no matter how hard I try.

Dunno if reshade can help inject ICC profile for those 2 games ?


----------



## wis1902

Enterprise24 said:


> After using this monitor (A04) since AUG 2017 (to be exact when I found perfect settings since OCT 2017).
> I am overall happy with the monitor. 90% gaming and 10% watching movies. Banding is not an issue. G-Sync and ULMB works great. Viewing angle is excellent for TN since I can relax on bed and watching movies but didn't feel too bad about gamma shift.
> Almost all games accept ICC profile except Sims 3 full screen (using borderless instead) but COH2 and Watch Dogs 2 reject ICC profile no matter how hard I try.
> 
> Dunno if reshade can help inject ICC profile for those 2 games ?


Can you share your settings?


----------



## HiCZoK

So what revisions are safest? I understand that the monitor is as good as S24 with 07 and 08 ?
I think at one point Dell changed coating to match the light coating on S24 which is a good thing. And then removed banding bug with later revisions.

Can I ask for any pics of black screen? is the edge lite backlight bleeding visible on those Dell monitors? how is gamma with those latest revisions?


----------



## MechDragon

HiCZoK said:


> So what revisions are safest? I understand that the monitor is as good as S24 with 07 and 08 ?
> I think at one point Dell changed coating to match the light coating on S24 which is a good thing. And then removed banding bug with later revisions.
> 
> Can I ask for any pics of black screen? is the edge lite backlight bleeding visible on those Dell monitors? how is gamma with those latest revisions?


I doubt that they removed banding. Most likely people with a new revision have black crush.


----------



## dnainsider

Hello all,
I purchased an A04 revision with pretty bad banding in March 2017. I decided to call Dell last weekend to rma the monitor thinking I would get a newer revision. I received the monitor yesterday, it is still an a04 revision and is refurbished. I'm not sure what to do now. I haven't opened it yet because I'm assuming it will be as bad as my original. I have emailed the girl I was dealing with asking her if she can help (I'm sure she will say try it and complain if not happy). Any thoughts how I may be able to get a new revision ? 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## GnarlyCharlie

Anybody have trouble with Display Port working on this monitor? Family bought one, 1070 video card, can't use anything but HDMI or the monitor just goes to sleep.


----------



## nvo10

GnarlyCharlie said:


> Anybody have trouble with Display Port working on this monitor? Family bought one, 1070 video card, can't use anything but HDMI or the monitor just goes to sleep.


Doesn't work at all ever? Probably a bad unit. I assume you've tried swapping cables etc? I might recommend disabling deep sleep to see if it has any impact.


----------



## GnarlyCharlie

Thanks. Yeah, they tried different cables I know for sure. I told them about disabling deep sleep, but this was all via email exchange and I'm not sure if they actually got it disabled. At any rate, they sent the monitor back.


----------



## chrisjmv

dnainsider said:


> Hello all,
> I purchased an A04 revision with pretty bad banding in March 2017. I decided to call Dell last weekend to rma the monitor thinking I would get a newer revision. I received the monitor yesterday, it is still an a04 revision and is refurbished. I'm not sure what to do now. I haven't opened it yet because I'm assuming it will be as bad as my original. I have emailed the girl I was dealing with asking her if she can help (I'm sure she will say try it and complain if not happy). Any thoughts how I may be able to get a new revision ?
> 
> Thanks in advance.




Well why not contact Dell again after checking the „exchanged“ one? 
Maybe it will work. I have had an A07 Hand banding with an subpixel error and the exchange was an A08 which has banding too... guess it’s just luck. 

I would check the A04 and maybe it’s ok otherwise dell should have a good customer support as I have read. 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Subzero11

delete


----------



## dnainsider

Thanks for the response, the monitor had banding too. I spoke to Dell and have just received an A08 today. I will update on banding, etc.

Thanks.


----------



## klrpwnzsmtms

There's A09 already, holy hell..


----------



## kevindd992002

klrpwnzsmtms said:


> There's A09 already, holy hell..


Any known improvements with this revision?


----------



## klrpwnzsmtms

I have no idea. Feel free to ask the guy who started the Reddit thread: https://www.reddit.com/r/Monitors/comments/86gtr8/dell_s2716dg_a09_revision/


----------



## sbertani

Can anyone please provide the lastest best settings the monitor, currently have an A07

Display 

Brightness - 45
Con - 70
Color - 97, 99, 100

Nvidia settings

Brightness - 50
con - 50 
gamma - .70

digital vib - 75
hue- 0 

dynamic range - full


----------



## sbertani

Can anyone list the current best display settings for the monitor, i currently have an A07, also is there a icc profile thats seems to be the current favorite?

my settings right now

display 

bright - 45
con -70

97,99,100

nvidia 

dynamic range - full

bright - 50
con - 50
gamma - .70
digital vib - 75
hue - 0


----------



## sbertani

*Help ?*

does anyone know the current favorite setting for the monitor i have a A07, also is there a preferred ICC profile for it


----------



## tokyojon

dnainsider said:


> Thanks for the response, the monitor had banding too. I spoke to Dell and have just received an A08 today. I will update on banding, etc.
> 
> Thanks.


how did the A08 go ? I'm in the same postion, got an A04 last march and have a 3 year warranty so I'm wanting to rma it for a newer revision.


----------



## Mr Nightman

Been loving this monitor, and once dialed in the picture is fantastic. Impressed with Dells first gaming monitor. Loved the 144hz 2k so much I just ordered an Acer XF270HUA for dual monitors


----------



## shadewalker4

So I used to have the A04 revision and the banding was so bad that I returned it. How's everyone liking the new revisions? I'm thinking I may repurchase once the price goes down


----------



## marcus1954

hi as ive said in a previous post on this thread all monitors are different.So best way to get accurate picture etc is a calibrator .I use a SPYDER 5 PRO my version is an A03 from may 2016 Get no blb dead pixels or banding. Runs great .


----------



## Mr Nightman

Just got an Acer XF270HUA to compliment the dell, and Im amazed how close this calibrated tn is to the new ips. Really impressed considering all the negatives about tns you read.


----------



## Yukon Trooper

That's because people repeat what they hear and read without any direct experience. I would still purchase a TN panel if the prices of TN and IPS panel were reversed.


----------



## Mr Nightman

It's amazing, my last tns were a cheap dell and acer. The acer has such a terrible picture now with so much blb, this new dell genuinely feels like an ips in comparison.


----------



## ElectroManiac

This should be arriving today at home. Any tips on calibration?


----------



## hudson4351

Is anyone else using Dell Display Manager with their S2716DG? I installed it from here:

https://www.dell.com/community/Monitors/DDM-latest-version-notes/td-p/5169800

When I run it it puts an icon in my system tray, but when I click the icon it says:

This program requires a supported Dell monitor and connection, and compatible display driver.

I'm running mine on a GTX 1080 with the latest drivers.

I am using a custom-calibrated ICC profile. Would that prevent the Dell Display Manager from working? I need a way to adjust brightness (same as the OSD) from Windows.


----------



## ElectroManiac

I have the monitor set and running. Haven't done anything to it. Haven't change the settings and stuff. Only put 144hz and gsync on for the moment. Trying to figure out the best way to calibrate the colors and the best settings.

Should I install the drivers that come with the monitor or the drivers are not need?


----------



## FattysGoneWild

Fresh ICC profile as of a few hours ago. https://ufile.io/b5417


Dell S2716DG
Rev: A03

Colormunki Display
D65
Brightness 25 % 
Target 100 cd/m put it at 101 cd/m
Monitor defaults accept for the brightness @25 %


----------



## ElectroManiac

Mine is Rev A07

Any good guides on how to calibrate this monitor or any monitor in general? The last time I calibrate a monitor was my old 1080p monitor and I used a colorimeter that I don't have anymore.


----------



## ElectroManiac

So after messing a lot with colors, brightness, contrast and gamma on the Nvidia control panel. This is what I'm using now on this A07

On Nvidia color settings:

Brightens and Contrast at 50%

Gamma at 0.77 

Digital vibrance at 50%

On OSD:

Brightness 28 Contrast 75

Red 94% Green 99% and Blue 98%

With this setting I still get a little color banding as is impossible to remove it 100% but nothing that bad.

I still would love to get a colorimeter because I know this setting are not fully optimized.


----------



## bloby

Hi,

With a calibration device, can we eliminate banding and correct gamma ?


----------



## 12345us3r

No, you need to do the digital vibrance trick to eliminate color banding.


----------



## caenlen

12345us3r said:


> No, you need to do the digital vibrance trick to eliminate color banding.


How do you perform this trick?

I currently have Jan 2018 manufacture date, REV 05 (how the heck do you guys have REV 07...)... and I have preset to RPG and brightness at 97% LOOKS GORGEOUS TO ME.... beats some IPS panels I have seen with my current settings... 25% brightness it to low for me, i like my monitors brighter... image seems to pop more.


----------



## bloby

I'm going to have i1 display pro. What can I do with it? to adjust the gamma, because at me it is not 2.2

the vibrance does not change anything for the banding.

What I do not understand is that when I test on the sites like http://www.lagom.nl/lcd-test/ or http://tft.vanity.dk/ I have no banding everything is perfect, internet, office, but in play (and movies, but I do not care a bit) I find in dark scenes.

I have to set nvidia for it to be more correct, but conversely, internet, office during the tests they show me from the banding.

Is it the gamma that can cause the banding ?


----------



## caenlen

ElectroManiac said:


> Mine is Rev A07
> 
> Any good guides on how to calibrate this monitor or any monitor in general? The last time I calibrate a monitor was my old 1080p monitor and I used a colorimeter that I don't have anymore.


What is manufacture date? mine is jan 2018 and REV A05... how are are you A07?????


----------



## ToTheSun!

caenlen said:


> How do you perform this trick?


First, you have to remove any ICC profile you might have installed. If there is none, proceed normally.
Go to NVCP's resolution tab, set output to limited (opposed to full); then, go to NVCP's color tab and move the digital vibrance slider in any direction (you can leave it on the default value if you want, as long as you move it first). Banding should be noticeably improved with this. You have to move the slider everytime you start your computer (or use a script to do it automatically); otherwise, it will appear washed out (16-235 output).

After that, if you want to crush the remaining shades that band (and, at the same time, correct the gamma value that cannot otherwise be corrected via monitor OSD), just lower the gamma setting in NVCP.

With this, you can virtually eliminate banding at the expense of some shade crush, which I find is the better scenario.


----------



## caenlen

ToTheSun! said:


> First, you have to remove any ICC profile you might have installed. If there is none, proceed normally.
> Go to NVCP's resolution tab, set output to limited (opposed to full); then, go to NVCP's color tab and move the digital vibrance slider in any direction (you can leave it on the default value if you want, as long as you move it first). Banding should be noticeably improved with this. You have to move the slider everytime you start your computer (or use a script to do it automatically); otherwise, it will appear washed out (16-235 output).
> 
> After that, if you want to crush the remaining shades that band (and, at the same time, correct the gamma value that cannot otherwise be corrected via monitor OSD), just lower the gamma setting in NVCP.
> 
> With this, you can virtually eliminate banding at the expense of some shade crush, which I find is the better scenario.


Interesting you mention the term Shade Crush, because RPG pre-set saturates the colors a lot and at 97% brightness I don't notice any color banding, and I love the extra saturation of the colors. its personal preference though, I know that is way too much for most people


----------



## ToTheSun!

caenlen said:


> Interesting you mention the term Shade Crush, because RPG pre-set saturates the colors a lot and at 97% brightness I don't notice any color banding, and I love the extra saturation of the colors. its personal preference though, I know that is way too much for most people


The color banding with these Dell's is mostly the absolute darkest shades. It might not even show up on gray gradients for testing banding, but it will make itself known on dark content (games, videos, or anything else).

Of course, you might be completely fine with it, in which case just do nothing. If you find yourself bothered by it eventually, I can assure you that this trick does help.


----------



## 12345us3r

Do the newer revisions still have pixel inversion? My Rev A03 has really bad pixel inversion in Far Cry 5.


----------



## ElectroManiac

caenlen said:


> What is manufacture date? mine is jan 2018 and REV A05... how are are you A07?????


Mine say August 2017.

Maybe Rev A05 is a new type of Rev. I have read this thread a lot and you are the first member that have a Rev A05 I think.


----------



## caenlen

ElectroManiac said:


> Mine say August 2017.
> 
> Maybe Rev A05 is a new type of Rev. I have read this thread a lot and you are the first member that have a Rev A05 I think.


ok so Dell just has a weird numbering system, lol that is odd.


----------



## ElectroManiac

caenlen said:


> ok so Dell just has a weird numbering system, lol that is odd.


Yeah if you see here on the forum rev went from 04 to 07. I have also seen 08 and 09. You are the first I have seen with an 05.


----------



## sang0ku999

Blacklight bleed/screen imperfection?

Hey guys I was just wondering if anyone can post a picture of their Dell S2716DG with the black light bleed test https://www.lightbleedtest.com/# or give me an opinion if I should have my monitor replaced.

I had a Dell S2716DG Rev 02 for 2 years and it started to have a weird line going across the bottom of the screen, so dell replaced it with this guy which is Dell S2716DG Rev 08, and my previous Rev 02 didn't have any issue with back light bleeding and this new one Rev 08 looks weird in comparison and has some bleeding. I also noticed a lot more color banding and contrast in this newer Rev 08 compared to the 02, so they definitely changed the panel in some way from older versions. Anyway this weird brightness /bleeding on the right side of the screen is noticeable in dark images / games and was wondering if I should try and get a another one sent to me, because i am stickler for image quality.

Thanks for anyone who reply's to my request.


----------



## Luxer

Is there anyway to be sure you're getting the A09? I emailed Amazon about this model: https://www.amazon.com/Dell-Gaming-...0149QBOF0/ref=cm_cr_arp_d_product_top?ie=UTF8

But they didn't really give me an answer.


----------



## sang0ku999

You can try buying one from microcenter or bestbuy and if it is older you can always return it easily. I would guess its luck the revision you get.


----------



## streetu

Hello,

I have recently purchased this amazing monitor, could anybody help me regarding these two questions, please:

- What is Deep Sleep?

- The monitor turns itself on, as soon as i turn my UPS on, why this happens?

Thank you


----------



## caenlen

streetu said:


> Hello,
> 
> I have recently purchased this amazing monitor, could anybody help me regarding these two questions, please:
> 
> - What is Deep Sleep?
> 
> - The monitor turns itself on, as soon as i turn my UPS on, why this happens?
> 
> Thank you


turn off power saving in the monitor menu.


----------



## streetu

caenlen said:


> turn off power saving in the monitor menu.


Thank you for the reply,

I dont see any "power saving" option on the menu, where is it?

I only see "Deep Sleep" and that is turned off already.

EDIT 1

http://downloads.dell.com/manuals/a...y/dell-s2716dg-monitor_user's guide_en-us.pdf

There is no "power saving" option in the monitor menu, only Deep Sleep.

Everytime i turn on the UPS, the monitor turns on by itself and enters "Power save mode" and the ON/OFF button keeps flashing.

I just need to know if it is normal for the monitor to do this, if you disconnect the main cable from the monitor (turning off the UPS is the same basically), because by the looks of it, it looks like it resets itself everytime i turn off the UPS.

Or maybe the monitor detects signal from the PC and turns itself on.

EDIT 2

With the PC turned off completly from eletricity, the monitor still turns itself on when i turn on the UPS, and looks like it is rebooting...

Really strange.

If anyone can help, please let me know.


----------



## ubtown

Hey all, just registered here.
For many weeks I was thinking long and hard if I should by this beauty, coming from a 1080p 144hz TN non-gsync benq.
The Dell in Europe is very expensive, currently going for 550€. But I was craving the resolution and size upgrade. So I bought it.

Directly from Dell I received a A09, January 2018 and I was relieved, having read about a lot of issues with lower revisions in this thread.

I love the subtle design, no childish red LEDs, no intrusive gaming branding. It simply looks professional, but with gaming "inside".
It is marvelous to look at, such slime bezels, much wow. The 27" size is optimal, more than 27 would be too big for gaming.
Same goes for the resolution. 1440p on 27" feels optimal. Even more pixels aka 4k would provide no benefit.
The screen is illuminated completely even and the blacks are amazingly black.

For the raw specs and external appearance it is everything I hoped for:












*BUT! HOLY MOTHER OF COLORBANDING:*





























As you can see, it's not only dark images, it appear on something simple as the Windows 7 Desktop wallpaper (2nd image) aswell...
My old BenQ has this too, but not this intense. I tried some settings from this thread, but no luck for now.

I will keep you guys posted. But this beauty will be returned if it stays this way.
But there are almost no alternatives design-wise, maybe, maaaybe AG271QG, but I don't know.


my dream monitor  
ubtown


----------



## Ishaan0001

I've got this DELL connected to a macbook. I've ran the above tests moving the videos/images on both monitors. No one could argue about the macbook monitor, it has an amazing IPS panel with very accurate colors. The main difference i can see between the 2 monitors is the native GAMMA.

adjust gamma on the DELL monitor through the OSX utility improves things.

but it's quite clear that in all above tests the banding is in the SOURCE and not the monitor. 
The IPS just has better native gamma, and it's clearly mostly solved by black crushing in the darker colors in the IPS.
Some of the banding is exactly the same in both the macbook and the DELL monitor.


----------



## Ishaan0001

The Dawn image definitely has banding in source. Some displays (IPS...) are just able to mitigate.

I've tested the image on the DELL and my macbook's laptop screen:
https://imgur.com/a/K45StBP

clearly the DELL will show quite a bit of banding, but only if it's present in source... as my test demonstrates.
I'm still playing with the DELL's calibration but i can already say that it's quite possible to reduce some of the banding through calibration.


----------



## KindOldraven

Ishaan0001 said:


> The Dawn image definitely has banding in source. Some displays (IPS...) are just able to mitigate.
> 
> I've tested the image on the DELL and my macbook's laptop screen:
> https://imgur.com/a/K45StBP
> 
> clearly the DELL will show quite a bit of banding, but only if it's present in source... as my test demonstrates.
> I'm still playing with the DELL's calibration but i can already say that it's quite possible to reduce some of the banding through calibration.


Yeah this has been tested on Blurbusters.com as well. There's really no ''innate'' banding issues with these panels, but there is one with bad gamma settings. Unfortunately, changing Gamma in NVCP can (and will) create greyscale color banding issues as well, but it will diminish the visibility of the banding type issues shown here to a large degree. 

Plus if the panels had banding issues on their own, 'de-banding' filters wouldn't work... and they do, to very large extent. If you photoshop those images and apply debanding filters you'll see much better results as well. This was done on the previously mentioned website's forum. 

If only Dell had implemented OSD gamma options... That would prevent 'creating' other banding issues due to using NVCP. 

But if there's one thing I've learned: there are no perfect monitors. 

The 1440p 144 (165)hz IPS panels? Backlight bleed, IPS-glow, dead pixels
Samsung VA panels? Horrible quality control issues on many as well (especially the CHG' line)
Regular VA panels? Extrmely slow transitions and visible smearing.
240hz panels? Stuck with 1080p and TN-only for those who want better viewing angles/more screen real-estate. 
4K Panels? Quality control issues.
''The Dell S-panels''? Bad out of the box gamma, no OSD gamma options -> banding. 

And then there's things that I personally instantly notice: bad overdrive settings on many monitors (off: smearing, low: visible corona's and RTC overshoot)

Pick your poison. Some issues are invisible to people while the person next to them is being driven crazy by the very same thing.


----------



## ToTheSun!

Ishaan0001 said:


> The Dawn image definitely has banding in source. Some displays (IPS...) are just able to mitigate.
> 
> I've tested the image on the DELL and my macbook's laptop screen:
> https://imgur.com/a/K45StBP
> 
> clearly the DELL will show quite a bit of banding, but only if it's present in source... as my test demonstrates.
> I'm still playing with the DELL's calibration but i can already say that it's quite possible to reduce some of the banding through calibration.


With Nvidia cards, that's just not true. The Dell has abnormal banding that needs some tweaks, other than calibration related gamma adjustments, in order to be resolved. Getting gamma closer to 2.2 will reduce banding further, but mostly because there is some shade crush involved.


----------



## Ishaan0001

ToTheSun! said:


> With Nvidia cards, that's just not true. The Dell has abnormal banding that needs some tweaks, other than calibration related gamma adjustments, in order to be resolved. Getting gamma closer to 2.2 will reduce banding further, but mostly because there is some shade crush involved.


The tests i've done were on a macbook pro with integrated graphics, but i also have a pc with a gtx 1060.
I've found it actually easier to calibrate when i've connected the DELL to the PC.

Also worth noting, that there is absolutely none of the banding issues when running in game engines. This is only in pre-rendered images/videos where compression in involved so the banding is present in source (as i've demonstrated you can see the banding even on the macbook retina if you look close enough)


----------



## ToTheSun!

Ishaan0001 said:


> The tests i've done were on a macbook pro with integrated graphics, but i also have a pc with a gtx 1060.
> I've found it actually easier to calibrate when i've connected the DELL to the PC.
> 
> Also worth noting, that there is absolutely none of the banding issues when running in game engines. This is only in pre-rendered images/videos where compression in involved so the banding is present in source (as i've demonstrated you can see the banding even on the macbook retina if you look close enough)


I've tested the Dell against 6+FRC and 8 bit and it's not the source material. Either you're not seeing it with enough shade crush or you got a revision that has the least of it.


----------



## Ishaan0001

ToTheSun! said:


> I've tested the Dell against 6+FRC and 8 bit and it's not the source material. Either you're not seeing it with enough shade crush or you got a revision that has the least of it.


ok... you're not actually showing anything. so which source material are you referring to please?

All i was saying is that this image was used a lot to demonstrate an issue on the DELL monitor:
http://cdn.overclock.net/photopost/...dDividedv1.16build761.017_04_201716_37_20.png
and that it's not proof to anything because it has banding in source and i can even see it on my IPS laptop display (again see my previous post with the pics).


----------



## Ishaan0001

KindOldraven said:


> Yeah this has been tested on Blurbusters.com as well. There's really no ''innate'' banding issues with these panels, but there is one with bad gamma settings. Unfortunately, changing Gamma in NVCP can (and will) create greyscale color banding issues as well, but it will diminish the visibility of the banding type issues shown here to a large degree.


Indeed that's the thing with this monitor. I'm also annoyed by needing to adjust the gamma for pretty much every game... not to mention the NVCP, and indeed the greyscale banding that can occur too but i've managed to mitigate it to almost none existent at least as far as i can tell (and that's what's important ).

btw, i guess i need to mention that i've got the S2417DG variant.

The settings i've arrived at if anyone's interested:
OSD:
contrast: 70
brightness: 25
colors: R: 97 G: 98 B: 95

NVCP:
brightness: 50%
contrast: 60%
gamma: 0.80
digital vibrance: 70%
Hue: 0


----------



## ToTheSun!

Ishaan0001 said:


> ok... you're not actually showing anything. so which source material are you referring to please?
> 
> All i was saying is that this image was used a lot to demonstrate an issue on the DELL monitor:
> http://cdn.overclock.net/photopost/...dDividedv1.16build761.017_04_201716_37_20.png
> and that it's not proof to anything because it has banding in source and i can even see it on my IPS laptop display (again see my previous post with the pics).


I can't show you pictures of a monitor I already sent back, replaced by one WITHOUT the issue you sound so vehement in denying. This is well documented, even with uncompressed source material posted over at the blurbusters' thread regarding this subject.



Ishaan0001 said:


> btw, i guess i need to mention that i've got the S2417DG variant.


If that's the case, you should have gone to the relevant thread on this sub-forum, where you'd see this discussed thoroughly by plenty of owners reporting on banding.


----------



## Ishaan0001

ToTheSun! said:


> I can't show you pictures of a monitor I already sent back, replaced by one WITHOUT the issue you sound so vehement in denying. This is well documented, even with uncompressed source material posted over at the blurbusters' thread regarding this subject.
> 
> 
> If that's the case, you should have gone to the relevant thread on this sub-forum, where you'd see this discussed thoroughly by plenty of owners reporting on banding.


right... so at first you say it's an issue with Nvidia cards... now you say you don't even have the monitor.... do you own this dell or not? because maybe you should start posting somewhere else yourself... 

did you get your monitor replaced by dell or did you get a new one? which one did you get? can you please share your experience. so others can learn (instead of trolling me)


----------



## ToTheSun!

Ishaan0001 said:


> right... so at first you say it's an issue with Nvidia cards... now you say you don't even have the monitor.... do you own this dell or not? because maybe you should start posting somewhere else yourself...
> 
> did you get your monitor replaced by dell or did you get a new one? which one did you get? can you please share your experience. so others can learn (instead of trolling me)


I'm not trolling you. I'm simply telling you you're not the Messiah bearing the news that you're right and a lot of other people are wrong.


----------



## Yukon Trooper

As I also understand it, Nvidia cards employ a low quality dithering process when colors are adjusted, which results in color banding. At default NVcp settings with no color profile enabled, I've never noticed any undo color banding compared to any other display.

Also, unless I'm mistaken, the near-black banding people see in the splash screen often posted is inherent to the image. The banding is more easily discernible on low gamma displays, like the Dell. Increase the gamma and you can eliminate the near-black banding. Decrease the gamma on any other high gamma display and the banding becomes visible.


----------



## ToTheSun!

Yukon Trooper said:


> As I also understand it, Nvidia cards employ a low quality dithering process when colors are adjusted, which results in color banding. At default NVcp settings with no color profile enabled, I've never noticed any undo color banding compared to any other display.
> 
> Also, unless I'm mistaken, the near-black banding people see in the splash screen often posted is inherent to the image. The banding is more easily discernible on low gamma displays, like the Dell. Increase the gamma and you can eliminate the near-black banding. Decrease the gamma on any other high gamma display and the banding becomes visible.


What other displays did you compare it to? Because it's easy for me to find budget monitors with much less banding than the Dell. I've tested also sorts of monitors, those of which included IPS, VA, and TN, 6+FRC, 8, and 8+FRC bit, connected to both Nvidia workstation and consumer cards, all of them calibrated as close to 2.2 gamma as possible and 6500K temperature.


----------



## ubtown

@ToTheSun!:

I wrote the long post on page 553 and I am going to return mine today.
With which monitor did you replace your Dell? ;(


----------



## ToTheSun!

ubtown said:


> @ToTheSun!:
> 
> I wrote the long post on page 553 and I am going to return mine today.
> With which monitor did you replace your Dell? ;(


I got an XG2703-GS. It has issues, too; different ones. I just tolerate them a little better. It's hard to find a decent gaming monitor nowadays. =/


----------



## ubtown

ToTheSun! said:


> I got an XG2703-GS. It has issues, too; different ones. I just tolerate them a little better. It's hard to find a decent gaming monitor nowadays. =/


Thank you. I read about the XG2703-GS. Very positive and I like the sleek design, but bezels are meh. What are its issues?


----------



## ToTheSun!

ubtown said:


> Thank you. I read about the XG2703-GS. Very positive and I like the sleek design, but bezels are meh. What are its issues?


Well, its issues are the same as all other 144+ Hz 1440p AHVA monitors for the most part - mostly IPS glow, some BLB, and temperature uniformity discrepance from right to left side (the latter being warmer).

Some reviewers seem to have gotten units without temperature uniformity issues, but judging from the feedback of most owners, it's very hard to get one without it.


----------



## Enterprise24

Just notice something went wrong with Nvidia driver. I didn't update it since March and today I install the lastest 397.64 and limited dynamic range + vibrance trick is no longer work.


----------



## MechDragon

Enterprise24 said:


> Just notice something went wrong with Nvidia driver. I didn't update it since March and today I install the lastest 397.64 and limited dynamic range + vibrance trick is no longer work.


The trick stopped working one month ago.


----------



## Unhasty

New guy here. So I've got the A04 Rev., hated the schitty out-the-box gamma and lack of color saturation. Changed gamma via NVCP to 0.85, DV to 65% which both helped immensely but then the color banding became really noticeable. I mean, it's everywhere. Can't even play Witcher 3 without having the clear blue sky band so much that it's plain distracting. 

Called Dell tech support, they have of course had no idea what the hell I was talking about. Trying to get the point across that this is a common issue was insanely difficult. 

Anway they sent me a refurbed Rev. A03 to replace the A04. I was pissed since I requested the newest revision multiple times and even said don't send me anything if it's A04 or older. Agh, so obnoxious.

But anyway, I did read somewhere that A04 is actually the worst version of the bunch. Someone on the Dell forums said after some testing, the A04 had noticeably more banding issues than the A03 and A02. Think I should try out the A03 here? What's the newest revision anyway, A07? Seems not many are out in the wild though.


----------



## Fant

How are you guys getting old revisions? I just picked up one of these from Best Buy and got an A08 with a manufacture date of Dec2017. I believe people who have ordered online have gotten A09 with a manufacture date of Jan2018.


----------



## Unhasty

Fant said:


> How are you guys getting old revisions? I just picked up one of these from Best Buy and got an A08 with a manufacture date of Dec2017. I believe people who have ordered online have gotten A09 with a manufacture date of Jan2018.


Damn, after some googling it looks like the A08 has little banding. How does yours look?


----------



## Fant

Still testing it but it seems to have banding out of the box but after changing brightness/contrast and using the nvidia settings it seems very minimal. Still figuring out best way to calibrate my settings.


----------



## RealityExit

How does this compare to the 24" model, are the issues less pronounced?

I had an A03 24" and it was one of the worse experiences I've had with a monitor.


----------



## Enterprise24

MechDragon said:


> The trick stopped working one month ago.


Looks like I have to use full range and accept full banding. sigh.


----------



## Luxer

I bought it off the Dell website and received the A08 revision.

So far I love it. After messing with the settings I was able to get it to look close to 95% of my old QNIX ips monitor. Here's what I settled on:

Panel:

Brightness - 75
Contrast - 77
Color - 'warm' preset

Nvidia Settings (used 'all color channels'):

Brightness - 55
Contrast - 50
Gamma - .75
Digital Vibrance - 50
Hue - 0


----------



## Doktamaja

Just picked mine up on sale from Best Buy revision A09. I’ll post how it goes.

*UPDATE*

So far amazing! A09 is likely the best. zero back light bleed, colors are outstanding when tuned, no interpolation in motion. no dead/stuck pixels. and last but not least very little banding. 

i'm leaving a IPS behind and was nervous about colors but I am no longer going IPS and having 1ms response time is so beautiful to my eyes. hardly no motion blur at all. incredible. 

-Banding test
https://imgur.com/jdxIkkC

-Colors quality
https://imgur.com/KTwotdL

-Backlight bleed
https://imgur.com/qEGavii


----------



## Fant

Doktamaja said:


> Just picked mine up on sale from Best Buy revision A09. I’ll post how it goes.
> 
> 
> 
> *UPDATE*
> 
> 
> 
> So far amazing! A09 is likely the best. zero back light bleed, colors are outstanding when tuned, no interpolation in motion. no dead/stuck pixels. and last but not least very little banding.
> 
> 
> 
> i'm leaving a IPS behind and was nervous about colors but I am no longer going IPS and having 1ms response time is so beautiful to my eyes. hardly no motion blur at all. incredible.
> 
> 
> 
> -Banding test
> 
> https://imgur.com/jdxIkkC
> 
> 
> 
> -Colors quality
> 
> https://imgur.com/KTwotdL
> 
> 
> 
> -Backlight bleed
> 
> https://imgur.com/qEGavii




I have the A09 revision as well ... what settings did you use in monitor / icm / nvcp?


----------



## Doktamaja

Fant said:


> I have the A09 revision as well ... what settings did you use in monitor / icm / nvcp?


Monitor I have at default settings

Nvidia control panel, 
Gamma 75
Vibrance 65

How is your monitor compared to my photos?

Only thing I notice is slight color shift on left and right edges but I presume thats normal with TN's


----------



## Fant

Those settings seem a bit bright to me ... banding test looks similar ... how do you test the backlight bleed? I do notice alot of black crush on this scene http://www.lagom.nl/lcd-test/black.php#blacktest.png


----------



## Doktamaja

Fant said:


> Those settings seem a bit bright to me ... banding test looks similar ... how do you test the backlight bleed? I do notice alot of black crush on this scene http://www.lagom.nl/lcd-test/black.php#blacktest.png


Deadpixelbuddy.com

Choose color and F11 to fullscreen

I prefer the vibrant colors, but man coming from IPS this 1ms response time is butter to my eyes, I’ll take less viewing angles and slightly less contrast any day. I mainly play competive games so the speed is main priority. But once calibrated to your likings this TN is by far excellent quality


----------



## gypsygib

Doktamaja said:


> Just picked mine up on sale from Best Buy revision A09. I’ll post how it goes.
> 
> *UPDATE*
> 
> So far amazing! A09 is likely the best. zero back light bleed, colors are outstanding when tuned, no interpolation in motion. no dead/stuck pixels. and last but not least very little banding.
> 
> i'm leaving a IPS behind and was nervous about colors but I am no longer going IPS and having 1ms response time is so beautiful to my eyes. hardly no motion blur at all. incredible.
> 
> -Banding test
> https://imgur.com/jdxIkkC
> 
> -Colors quality
> https://imgur.com/KTwotdL
> 
> 
> -Backlight bleed
> https://imgur.com/qEGavii


Why are your tab colors so off in the banding test? The left tab isn't grey at all and the active tab has no detail. Looks like a symptom of way too high contrast or maybe just the pic. If the former, you're simply crushing blacks and the banding wouldn't be fixed then.


----------



## bo3alwa

So many users are using ridiculous nvcp values that oversaturate the colors and crush the gray gradient into solid black. 
My goodness... Even endless 5-star product reviews on amazon saying something like "use these nvidia settings and it will look amazing as good as if not better than IPS: Brightness 30, Contrast 70, Gamma 0.6, Digital Vibrance 65"

Definitely not for me, which is why I bought a colorimeter and calibrated my monitors to gamma 2.2


----------



## Leopardi

I don't understand why can't they just add an option to change gamma in the OSD. They've made 9 revisions already...


----------



## Fant

Using http://www.lagom.nl/lcd-test/gamma_calibration.php it looks like for all the bars i'm between 2.0-2.1 ... once you've calibrated, is yours close to the recommended 2.25/2.2/2.17?


----------



## Enterprise24

Since I have to use Full Dynamic Range with newer Nvidia drivers and I HATE black crushing and will not trade color banding fixed for black crushing. I just try another profile from... (I forgot where I download from XD). This profile still get 1 and 2 black crushing in Lagom test while 3 is barely visible. Color banding is still there but better than default anyways. Still better than mess up with Gamma and Brightness settings in NVCP since you will get a lot more black crushing (10-20+). Grab the profile here.

http://www.mediafire.com/file/d1x9dsvrh53bzp2/6533K+96cdm2+i1+DisplayPro+ColorMunki+Display.icc


----------



## Doktamaja

Anyone else notice the image slightly darkens on the both left and right sides of screen? Noticeable when playing games. Feels like a narrower vision but it’s in my desktop. As well. Very notice under blue screen


----------



## FattysGoneWild

bo3alwa said:


> So many users are using ridiculous nvcp values that oversaturate the colors and crush the gray gradient into solid black.
> My goodness... Even endless 5-star product reviews on amazon saying something like "use these nvidia settings and it will look amazing as good as if not better than IPS: Brightness 30, Contrast 70, Gamma 0.6, Digital Vibrance 65"
> 
> Definitely not for me, which is why I bought a colorimeter and calibrated my monitors to gamma 2.2


Best thing you could have done with this monitor. I use my ColorMunki Display once a month to calibrate it. Money well spent!


----------



## ubtown

Hey,

I ordered an IPS panel Acer predator monitor to compare it to my Dell S2716DG and made a video:






I will post the settings soon.
ubtown


----------



## Fant

Sorry video is a bit long .. what was your conclusion?


----------



## D13mass

Fant said:


> Sorry video is a bit long .. what was your conclusion?


He will return Acer, because there no big difference for 300€ between them. 
And he will try to setup Dell .

I also decided to buy Dell, yesterday found current thread. Not so huge problem as for me with colors banding.


----------



## wis1902

Anyone with Revision A09 found good settings? Still worth to mess with nvidia control panel?


----------



## Ictinike

Great panel and glad I took the Dell TN over the IPS lottery (Acer, Asus, etc).

I was able to find some good settings on Reddit about calibration and man does she look even better. Perfect size for my aging eyes, workload as software engineer from home and all around gamer in general. Easy on the eyes and unlike my 13yr old Acer LCD which was starting to go; no sense of flicker, draining my energy or giving me headaches. 



wis1902 said:


> Anyone with Revision A09 found good settings? Still worth to mess with nvidia control panel?


Here is the Reddit post I used for calibration. Seems spot on for my A09 but YMMV. Good luck!
https://www.reddit.com/r/Monitors/comments/7fer65/perfect_settings_dell_s2716dg


----------



## majnu

I have a revA09, manufactured Jan '18. It's calibrating right now for Gamma 2.2 and 120cdm2 brightness but initial gamma out from the box was 2.1 and luminance was 280cdm2. Very eye popping. I'll update this post with my settings later on.
*Update*: https://drive.google.com/open?id=1pfzal5Z3QZhebzRLIlOcsQPf7NNgIcmm


----------



## Zero7159

Ictinike said:


> Great panel and glad I took the Dell TN over the IPS lottery (Acer, Asus, etc).
> 
> I was able to find some good settings on Reddit about calibration and man does she look even better. Perfect size for my aging eyes, workload as software engineer from home and all around gamer in general. Easy on the eyes and unlike my 13yr old Acer LCD which was starting to go; no sense of flicker, draining my energy or giving me headaches.
> 
> 
> Here is the Reddit post I used for calibration. Seems spot on for my A09 but YMMV. Good luck!
> https://www.reddit.com/r/Monitors/comments/7fer65/perfect_settings_dell_s2716dg


These are great settings. I did reduce the gamma in the Nvidia Control Panel to .8, I found the original settings were a bit washed out for my taste.


----------



## mafosh

Hello guys,

i have got The DellS2716DG recently, its been like 2 weeks, color all is absolutely great no issues at all, however there is one thing that i have noticed, when alt-tabbing for example from full screen games back to desktop, it happend to me 3 times at least when there became a thin line on the right side of the monitor , as well as the line in the monitor middle, and only way how to fix this was either change monitor frequency to 60 > back to 144, or turn off and back on. I have read that its the GSYNC firmware issue, yet i do not want to send my monitor anywhere because i am scared they wont give me the same one back even though they might update firmware on their own.... i dont want to risk to get some not crispy one as i already have... Below there is a demonstrative video from some fellow guy i found , its been also some talk on Nvidia forum as well..


----------



## Fant

I believe i've seen that occur on my A09 as well but it has been pretty infrequent. I definitely would not return a monitor for it at the risk of getting something worse if you already have a good picture.


----------



## Ictinike

mafosh said:


> Hello guys,
> 
> i have got The DellS2716DG recently, its been like 2 weeks, color all is absolutely great no issues at all, however there is one thing that i have noticed, when alt-tabbing for example from full screen games back to desktop, it happend to me 3 times at least when there became a thin line on the right side of the monitor , as well as the line in the monitor middle, and only way how to fix this was either change monitor frequency to 60 > back to 144, or turn off and back on. I have read that its the GSYNC firmware issue, yet i do not want to send my monitor anywhere because i am scared they wont give me the same one back even though they might update firmware on their own.... i dont want to risk to get some not crispy one as i already have... Below there is a demonstrative video from some fellow guy i found , its been also some talk on Nvidia forum as well..
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b0rh8w_E0rw


I have also seen this and it's GSYNC firmware issue and it's a lottery in that aspects. I can deal with it for the panel, it's cost and cost vs competitive IP's counterparts. At some point, I would hope, someone would figure out how to flash it, if it's even flashable, to fix this but after 25 years in IT and 30 in PC's; I've seen some stupider stuff not get fixed, unfortunately. Sigh.


----------



## 12345us3r

Has anyone found a new fix for the color banding yet? The old color banding fix doesn't work anymore thanks to Nvidia.


----------



## reqq

Try lower the contrast under gpu settings


----------



## Enterprise24

12345us3r said:


> Has anyone found a new fix for the color banding yet? The old color banding fix doesn't work anymore thanks to Nvidia.


Did you mean limited range + vibrance ? I report this bug to Nvidia week ago but they didn't answer me yet. Stay with 391.24 for a while until they fix it or may have to stay forever if they didn't fix.


----------



## Kmagekris

Just got the monitor 2 days ago. I got an A07 revision and i have to say its really nice monitor. The picture quality is amazing and for being a TN panel i think it more has to do with its size, but it has decent view angles. But as we know if its too good to be true, its probably to good to be true. 

There is an issue with this monitor as Mafosh linked on the last page (i dont post often dont know how to repost). There is a solitary vertical line SOMETIMES that appears on the monitor and if you move a window over this line, the image in the middle appears on the left or right side of the screen. From what I see it appears when Gsync is on only. It is remedied by turning gsync on and off. Now for some reason this issue is on multiple monitor brands and I dont know what Dell in particular is doing to fix the problem (if there is a fix). Its obviously really sad when u get a monitor no dead pixles no bad backlight and then this happens. Anyway i bought this off amazon so now we weigh the option of returning it, keeping it and dealing with it, or contacting dell directly to see what we can do. I will say when i turned it on this morning though, it did not occur, but I will continue to monitor the monitor and see how often this happens. If any forum lurkers are hiding out there with similar experiences i would love to know what you did.


----------



## quakeguy

got revision A09 here in Canada. I have 0 issues and I can barely experience any color shift at angles.....dunno why this monitor got so many bad reviews. Maybe I got lucky, but the monitor is pretty perfect and I got it on sale.....for....$400USD lmao


----------



## Fant

There just may be variations in manufacturing.. some people say they are perfect some people say they are terrible. Mine seem ok .. colors aren’t the most vivid and I do notice banding (a09) but it’s perfect fine for what I’m using it for (gaming at around 100fps).


----------



## Yukon Trooper

majnu said:


> I have a revA09, manufactured Jan '18. It's calibrating right now for Gamma 2.2 and 120cdm2 brightness but initial gamma out from the box was 2.1 and luminance was 280cdm2. Very eye popping. I'll update this post with my settings later on.
> *Update*: https://drive.google.com/open?id=1pfzal5Z3QZhebzRLIlOcsQPf7NNgIcmm


That's a great default gamma out of the box. Older revisions were ~1.8 (at least A03 and A04 from when I had them). Someone tested A09 overshoot vs. an older revision as well and the overshoot seems to be eliminated.


----------



## bloby

Hi every,

I noticed something. Playing on Wolfenstein II: The New Colossus, I have no banding, it's clean, even in dark scenes, where it's the worst.

And the game uses Vulkan, I think it must come from that.


----------



## GTXJackBauer

quakeguy said:


> got revision A09 here in Canada. I have 0 issues and I can barely experience any color shift at angles.....dunno why this monitor got so many bad reviews. Maybe I got lucky, but the monitor is pretty perfect and I got it on sale.....for....$400USD lmao


I also got lucky and found one for $416 shipped via ebay, brand new, sealed or at least I hope so or it's going back! lol There was only one picture of it via retail box as it looked hideous to me as if it went through a flood and skidded its way to the consumer. Anyhoo, it's an A09 revision as I asked the seller, bought from dell's site on July 10. 

So now I'm looking to rearrange my surround setup and get situated. I currently use x3 24" Asus VS248H-P and will only be replacing the center screen with the Dell on a triple stand. I will pray to the monitor gods that I get lucky with this screen but tbh, I barely calibrate my screens but realized after reading many pages of this thread that I should, especially when I'm going to be having a single different screen in the mix. A center 27" with x2 24" on each side portrait or landscape mode, haven't figured that out yet based on limited space. 

Nonetheless, I'm looking for a calibrating tool and ran into the Spyder5Express/Pro and the ColorMunki Smile/Display. I searched and saw a chart that said a few of these don't calibrate surround screens all at once. I could be wrong but that's what I understood from them and some other reviews. Can someone with a surround setup whether you game on all screens or not, let me know which calibration tool can calibrate all screens on the same machine or same single GPU via Win10? I want the best calibration possible so the cost between the two from each company isn't really an issue unless its those elites ones which are completely out of my price range.

Thanks

Edit: I found a great deal for a brand new, sealed X-Rite ColorMunki Display and spoke to their rep and was told that I shouldn't have an issue with calibrating all of my screens. On the other hand, Datacolor was a pain to get a hold of and wanted me to submit my issues to them via messaging which I did and haven't heard from them since. Their loss. At least I know X-Rite has a CS line you can get a hold of them asap. That's a plus all around.


----------



## Enterprise24

This trick no longer work since 397.31 so I report issue to Nvidia and they reply 1 month later...






It sounds like the method that you were using to help with your problem of banding, was the result of a bug in how the control panel was meant to work. 

I can't do anything other than accept your feedback here.


----------



## Jellystab

I have Rev A09, I am having ghosting issues when running it in Fast Mode (1 ms mode), is anyone else experiencing this?

It's kind of ridiculous considering we are paying for this to be a 1 ms gaming monitor, but it appears the only way to get rid of ghosting is to change it to the Normal Mode, which is like 4 ms.

Is there any other known fix besides changing it back to Normal mode?

Thanks,

-jellystab


----------



## Enterprise24

Jellystab said:


> I have Rev A09, I am having ghosting issues when running it in Fast Mode (1 ms mode), is anyone else experiencing this?
> 
> It's kind of ridiculous considering we are paying for this to be a 1 ms gaming monitor, but it appears the only way to get rid of ghosting is to change it to the Normal Mode, which is like 4 ms.
> 
> Is there any other known fix besides changing it back to Normal mode?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> -jellystab


Don't use fast mode. Slightly better response time not worth for heavily inverse ghosting.

You are looking at 2.8ms vs 2.2ms real measure. Please ignore those 1ms BS marketing claim.


----------



## KGPrime

Enterprise24 said:


> Don't use fast mode. Slightly better response time not worth for heavily inverse ghosting.
> 
> You are looking at 2.8ms vs 2.2ms real measure. Please ignore those 1ms BS marketing claim.


This and particularily the 24" are about as good it gets speed wise, just running normal is the best setting, and it's plenty good at 144hz for quake all day with no strobing.


----------



## kevindd992002

I had my A04 replaced by Dell with A08 (as this is the latest revision available in the APAC region) and wanted to test how the color banding improved. Where can I get the uncompressed Dawn Engine pic again?

I also borrowed an X-Rite i1Display colorimeter from my Dad and will use it with this monitor. How do you use these colorimeters though? I've never had the chance to use these devices in the past.


----------



## GTXJackBauer

kevindd992002 said:


> I had my A04 replaced by Dell with A08 (as this is the latest revision available in the APAC region) and wanted to test how the color banding improved. Where can I get the uncompressed Dawn Engine pic again?
> 
> I also borrowed an X-Rite i1Display colorimeter from my Dad and will use it with this monitor. How do you use these colorimeters though? I've never had the chance to use these devices in the past.


After doing extensive research prior and after purchasing a ColorMunki Advanced, it's fairly simple. Just look at their website and should be a simple tutorial. Should take you about 5 mins per screen. Very easy to do.


----------



## Fant

The colorimeters are kinda expensive (~$200). I only need to use it one time to calibrate my monitor. Do you know if they would work for TVs as well? Then it may be worth it.


----------



## kevindd992002

GTXJackBauer said:


> kevindd992002 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I had my A04 replaced by Dell with A08 (as this is the latest revision available in the APAC region) and wanted to test how the color banding improved. Where can I get the uncompressed Dawn Engine pic again?
> 
> I also borrowed an X-Rite i1Display colorimeter from my Dad and will use it with this monitor. How do you use these colorimeters though? I've never had the chance to use these devices in the past.
> 
> 
> 
> After doing extensive research prior and after purchasing a ColorMunki Advanced, it's fairly simple. Just look at their website and should be a simple tutorial. Should take you about 5 mins per screen. Very easy to do.
Click to expand...

I see. Let me check X-Rite's website then. Is it fairly an automatic process or do you have to do everything manually?

@All

Anybody know where to get that Dawn engine pic?


----------



## Enterprise24

kevindd992002 said:


> I see. Let me check X-Rite's website then. Is it fairly an automatic process or do you have to do everything manually?
> 
> @All
> 
> Anybody know where to get that Dawn engine pic?


Here you go. The first one is without compression while the second is with JPG compression that many people use.


----------



## kevindd992002

Enterprise24 said:


> Here you go. The first one is without compression while the second is with JPG compression that many people use.


Thanks! Why is the compressed one most commonly used?


----------



## Enterprise24

kevindd992002 said:


> Thanks! Why is the compressed one most commonly used?


It spread everywhere. I just found the uncompressed version on reddit 2-3 days ago.

Can you please capture those pics along with black level test on lagom and post it ?


----------



## Enterprise24

I just found the answer why Nvidia will not support dithering forever... cuz it will not help any current monitors said by Nvidia rep...

https://forums.guru3d.com/threads/dithering-option.419748/#post-5539533

Share your opinions on reddit. https://www.reddit.com/r/nvidia/comments/93xx3c/i_just_found_the_answer_why_nvidia_will_not/


----------



## Leopardi

Enterprise24 said:


> I just found the answer why Nvidia will not support dithering forever... cuz it will not help any current monitors said by Nvidia rep...
> 
> https://forums.guru3d.com/threads/dithering-option.419748/#post-5539533
> 
> Share your opinions on reddit. https://www.reddit.com/r/nvidia/comments/93xx3c/i_just_found_the_answer_why_nvidia_will_not/


You'll have easier time convincing dell to add OSD gamma option  They are right though, the problem here is Dell not really nvidia.


----------



## Enterprise24

Leopardi said:


> You'll have easier time convincing dell to add OSD gamma option  They are right though, the problem here is Dell not really nvidia.


I think gamma not help much considering that many people here try to calibrate their monitor by colorimeter and got 2.2 gamma but still have banding.


----------



## Leopardi

Enterprise24 said:


> I think gamma not help much considering that many people here try to calibrate their monitor by colorimeter and got 2.2 gamma but still have banding.


Yeah because software calibration causes banding, and from the 1.8 average gamma of these devices, you need a lot of it to get to 2.2.

And games will ignore the software calibration anyway. You just can't win without actual OSD settings for gamma.


----------



## Yukon Trooper

Even the uncompressed image shows banding on my XB271HU (~2.2 standard gamma) if I turn the gamma low enough in the NVcp. If you turn the gamma high enough in the NVcp the banding can be eliminated on the Dell (~1.8 standard gamma) as well. It would be interesting to know if Dell has improved the standard gamma on A09, however.


----------



## bo3alwa

Leopardi said:


> And games will ignore the software calibration anyway. You just can't win without actual OSD settings for gamma.


Am I the only one who haven't had any issues with ICC profiles applying in-game?
There are only a handful of games (i.e. Destiny 2, The Division DX11 mode) that I have to run at borderless windowed mode for them to use my ICC profiles, while I run everything else fullscreen with no issues.


----------



## GTXJackBauer

Enterprise24 said:


> I think gamma not help much considering that many people here try to calibrate their monitor by colorimeter and got 2.2 gamma but still have banding.


So you think having a calibrator isn't worth it? 

After reading the last 10 pages here, it seemed to me that the calibrators worked well. I went and got one for a really good deal and now doubting if that was the right purchase. Hope it does make a positive difference once I get it all in place.


----------



## bo3alwa

GTXJackBauer said:


> So you think having a calibrator isn't worth it?
> 
> After reading the last 10 pages here, it seemed to me that the calibrators worked well. I went and got one for a really good deal and now doubting if that was the right purchase. Hope it does make a positive difference once I get it all in place.


I used a Colormunki Display with DisplayCAL and tried numerous gamma curve calibrations on my S2417DG including gamma 2.0, 2.1, 2.2, sRGB etc. It only helps a little bit, but there is still heavy banding.

For overall image quality though, a colorimeter can give you far more pleasing and obviously more accurate results than NVCP color settings tweaking ever could.


----------



## addapp

I got an Amazon Warehouse deal on this monitor and it came as A07. Just want to say its got horrific banding issues similar to the very older revisions by the looks of it.

I try and watch films/tv and it'll be everywhere for darker colours, I tried ICC etc but it likes to reset itself. Shame because a great monitor otherwise with a design I wish other manufactures followed.

I'll return it soon and get a new one, hopefully an A09


----------



## Leopardi

How do you adjust the contrast on this monitor? I remember from my unit that with the default setting it was totally clipping the whites while driving around in GTA V.


----------



## Enterprise24

GTXJackBauer said:


> So you think having a calibrator isn't worth it?
> 
> After reading the last 10 pages here, it seemed to me that the calibrators worked well. I went and got one for a really good deal and now doubting if that was the right purchase. Hope it does make a positive difference once I get it all in place.


Like bo3alwa said. I think colorimeter is actually still worth it since no NVCP or random ICC profile from internet or human eye can properly calibrate your monitor for true color accuracy. Banding is another topic that need another workaround.


----------



## waylo

Unhasty said:


> New guy here. So I've got the A04 Rev., hated the schitty out-the-box gamma and lack of color saturation. Changed gamma via NVCP to 0.85, DV to 65% which both helped immensely but then the color banding became really noticeable. I mean, it's everywhere. Can't even play Witcher 3 without having the clear blue sky band so much that it's plain distracting.
> 
> Called Dell tech support, they have of course had no idea what the hell I was talking about. Trying to get the point across that this is a common issue was insanely difficult.
> 
> Anway they sent me a refurbed Rev. A03 to replace the A04. I was pissed since I requested the newest revision multiple times and even said don't send me anything if it's A04 or older. Agh, so obnoxious.
> 
> But anyway, I did read somewhere that A04 is actually the worst version of the bunch. Someone on the Dell forums said after some testing, the A04 had noticeably more banding issues than the A03 and A02. Think I should try out the A03 here? What's the newest revision anyway, A07? Seems not many are out in the wild though.


I know this was several months ago, but when did they get your A04 back? I got a warranty replacement, and wondering when/if they'll send me a return label to ship back the one it's to replace.


----------



## 12345us3r

I tried so many monitors after this one and was hoping to get one with less color banding but it seems like this issue is mainly caused by Nvidia GPUs and not the monitor itself, at least in my case. It seems like my Dell S2716DG rev. A03 doesn't have any more color banding in games than the MSI Optix MAG27CQ / Samsung C27HG70 or similar FreeSync monitors.


----------



## reqq

Its not Nvidia issue 100% because i got the smaller version, s2417dg, with amd card. When i correct the gamma or increase the color saturation i get banding as well. Reading at lagom.nl they even say that changing gamma from the monitor standard value will introduce banding. You wonder why you should give them money in the first place if they dont care more about their craft then this, it just so incredible lazy not have correct gamma from start.


----------



## Enterprise24

Lots of German users also whining about limited range + vibrance trick. Still no fix. I have to upgrade to 398.86 now cuz windowed G-Sync stuttering is now fixed.

https://www.computerbase.de/forum/threads/dell-s2716dg-farben-sehr-blass.1537721/page-63


----------



## Leopardi

reqq said:


> Its not Nvidia issue 100% because i got the smaller version, s2417dg, with amd card. When i correct the gamma or increase the color saturation i get banding as well. Reading at lagom.nl they even say that changing gamma from the monitor standard value will introduce banding. You wonder why you should give them money in the first place if they dont care more about their craft then this, it just so incredible lazy not have correct gamma from start.


They don't even have to properly correct it... just give the option in OSD to up the gamma a notch or two to get to the desired 2.2 area.

But nope. ~1.8 gamma take it or leave it.


----------



## 12345us3r

Seems like they added different overdrive settings in the newer revisions but no gamma settings.


----------



## Enterprise24

Just found something interesting. Not sure how to use it.

https://resources.amulethotkey.com/download/KBA_144-Disable_temporal_dithering_on_Windows.pdf


----------



## Enterprise24

Enterprise24 said:


> Just found something interesting. Not sure how to use it.
> 
> https://resources.amulethotkey.com/download/KBA_144-Disable_temporal_dithering_on_Windows.pdf


So that tool is not for us. But it prove that dithering is already present in Windows drivers.

https://www.reddit.com/r/nvidia/comments/96zwcr/maybe_this_is_the_way_to_enable_dithering_on/


----------



## Fant

If anyone is interested you can calibrate your display using the Spyder 5 Pro .. it's currently on sale for ~$95 at b&h ... going to see how it helps on this monitor.


----------



## zenkmander

Has anyone else calibrated an A09 revision? Majnu's settings come close, but not quite there. There are still some contrast issues on my monitor. For example, black text on orange background will actually look slightly gray/faded, rather than solid black.


----------



## Nukemaster

zenkmander said:


> Has anyone else calibrated an A09 revision? Majnu's settings come close, but not quite there. There are still some contrast issues on my monitor. For example, black text on orange background will actually look slightly gray/faded, rather than solid black.


On that image the black on orange IS grey(blue/purple) and not black. Is that a simulated image?


----------



## zenkmander

Nukemaster said:


> On that image the black on orange IS grey(blue/purple) and not black. Is that a simulated image?


No, that's just a screenshot to demonstrate the case in which the issue becomes noticeable, since I'm at work. I'll try to take an actual photo of the S27 vs. a different monitor in a bit. On both my TN at work and IPS at home, the text in that example is black (or maybe I should just say "darker"), whereas on the S27 it's noticeably grayer, so I'm hoping someone else who has properly calibrated the A09 revision can post their settings.

I'd love to get my own colorimeter, but can't quite drop another $200 after having just gotten the monitor.


----------



## Nukemaster

I understand now.


----------



## HiCZoK

The problem is very simple.

these dell monitors come with very low ****ty gamma out of the box at around 1.9/2.0 in the middle of the screen. This makes dark areas of images/games more visible, so the image corruption of textures is just more visible.
Trying to adjust gamma, only cause the lut table to be all of whack and create a lot of banding. This is completely normal and not Dell's fault. I also had lg 144hz monitor recently and even though it had gamma settings in monitor, changing the resulted in exactly the same results as changing dell gamma in nvcp.

So the problem is factory calibrated gamma and associated LUT table. It all has to be set for 2.2 in future but maybe it is panel limitation?


----------



## reqq

Agree and disagree. Ye ICC does fix the gamma but that will make the banding more severe, just like adding color saturation. But i disagree about its not Dell fault. I think it is, because they could easily say they want calibrated displays, but they didnt.


----------



## HiCZoK

We don't know how auo is sending out panels. If calibration is a deal on auo side or dell side. If it was all super easy, I guess we would not see any of these problems? 
Or is is just that the but panels for 10 bucks and don't give a **** since they can sell this crap in whatever state for 500$ and probably have like 450$ profit


----------



## Fant

It's gotta be a panel thing because doesn't dell have gamma controls on all their other monitors?


----------



## addapp

addapp said:


> I got an Amazon Warehouse deal on this monitor and it came as A07. Just want to say its got horrific banding issues similar to the very older revisions by the looks of it.
> 
> I try and watch films/tv and it'll be everywhere for darker colours, I tried ICC etc but it likes to reset itself. Shame because a great monitor otherwise with a design I wish other manufactures followed.
> 
> I'll return it soon and get a new one, hopefully an A09


Update from this, returned my A07 and my new one was A09 made Feb 18.

Still the exact same banding no difference at all. Screen looks "dirtier" with a weird mark you can see on a black background. I'm sure the new revisions dont fix the banding at all and that theres no difference between revisions at all.
Thinking of returning this soon and getting a Samsung VA panel, theres a new one releasing the end of this month 144hz 1440p thats only £300 (http://amzn.eu/1Ugaq7N). No GSync but as long as colours are good I'm happy.

I find that out of the box blacks are grey with this Dell, until you use the ICC profile a lot use then blacks turn back to blacks. Banding is somewhat decreased but very visible even on colour gradients whenever watching media.

What a disappointment, the design is spot on but the tech is ****


----------



## addapp

addapp said:


> I got an Amazon Warehouse deal on this monitor and it came as A07. Just want to say its got horrific banding issues similar to the very older revisions by the looks of it.
> 
> I try and watch films/tv and it'll be everywhere for darker colours, I tried ICC etc but it likes to reset itself. Shame because a great monitor otherwise with a design I wish other manufactures followed.
> 
> I'll return it soon and get a new one, hopefully an A09


Update from this, returned my A07 and my new one was A09 made Feb 18.

Still the exact same banding no difference at all. Screen looks "dirtier" with a weird mark you can see on a black background. I'm sure the new revisions dont fix the banding at all and that theres no difference between revisions at all.
Thinking of returning this soon and getting a Samsung VA panel, theres a new one releasing the end of this month 144hz 1440p thats only £300 (http://amzn.eu/1Ugaq7N). No GSync but as long as colours are good I'm happy.

I find that out of the box blacks are grey with this Dell, until you use the ICC profile a lot use then blacks turn back to blacks. Banding is somewhat decreased but very visible even on colour gradients whenever watching media.

What a disappointment, the design is spot on but the tech is flawed


----------



## 12345us3r

The MSI Optix MAG27CQ with a Samsung VA panel has pretty much the same amount of color banding as my Dell S2716DG rev. A03.


----------



## Kussa

Yesterday received s2716dg a09, after some adjusting for me bottom looks clear but top has more yellowish

custom R89 G90 B100

using dual screen with xl2411z 

Bought also i1 display pro, can i still use nvcp or it messes up?

Out of the box settings with iphone 6s


----------



## Kussa

any1? :d


----------



## Nukemaster

Hey,

The top of most TN panels will look more yellow. This is due to a limitation of the panel type.
The top may also appear to be darker depending on how high your monitor is set up or the angle.

As for the Nvidia settings, You should be able to still use the Digital vibrance and hue settings. The other settings will override your color profile.


----------



## Enterprise24

Kussa said:


> Yesterday received s2716dg a09, after some adjusting for me bottom looks clear but top has more yellowish
> 
> custom R89 G90 B100
> 
> using dual screen with xl2411z
> 
> Bought also i1 display pro, can i still use nvcp or it messes up?
> 
> Out of the box settings with iphone 6s


Can you capture this also ?

http://www.lagom.nl/lcd-test/black.php


----------



## GTXJackBauer

Enterprise24 said:


> Can you capture this also ?
> 
> http://www.lagom.nl/lcd-test/black.php


After calibrating my screen a couple of weeks ago, I could never see squares 1 and 2 aren't visible. Not sure if I should recalibrate again and hope the 2nd one is visible at the least.


----------



## Enterprise24

GTXJackBauer said:


> After calibrating my screen a couple of weeks ago, I could never see squares 1 and 2 aren't visible. Not sure if I should recalibrate again and hope the 2nd one is visible at the least.


My A04 stock setting is trash but with ICC profile it looks like yours in those pictures. On lagom test I can't see square 1 2 and 3. So I think your result are very good. Remember this is 8 bit TN panel not 10 bit AH-IPS.
With Limited Dynamic Range + Vibrance trick I can see all square (square 1 need a lot of concentration though) and there is no banding (compared to Full Range with small banding). Sadly this trick was no longer work since 391.35

It is funny that now I am on igpu (UHD 630) and I can't see square 1 2 3 4 5 despite using the same ICC profile.


----------



## Nukemaster

That is strange.

Can you create a new profile to see if that helps.

So much for digital is digital.


----------



## exelethor

Hey guys, I‘d like to hear some opinions regarding the possible fault on my monitor. Since I‘ve moved from an old IPS panel to a TN, so not sure if this performance is OK for a TN or not.

So, I‘ve recently bought a new DELL S2716DG (revision A09) and while the monitor is great, I’ve started to notice strange “artifacts” in the moving images. It’s quite hard to describe, but in some scenes of videos and games while the image is moving the picture starts looking “grainy” and some “blackish” pixels become visible in the “moving” part of the image (note, not talking about ghosting).

It’s hard to film it, so the best I’ve got is using some flicker tests. Please check the videos here (watch in full screen and at least 1080p quality):

Black and white test: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mipo-KgPROM

Color test: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rpfg3dEB9bU

Additionally adding link to raw videos, since it seems that youtube reencodes the files and the problem becomes less visible: https://drive.google.com/open?id=10FvkOA3Bdy_vmNbfAxGZawhLV1rd4c1H

So, what do you think, can you see the problem? And if so, is it a problem at all for TN panel?

Thanks!


----------



## Leopardi

exelethor said:


> Hey guys, I‘d like to hear some opinions regarding the possible fault on my monitor. Since I‘ve moved from an old IPS panel to a TN, so not sure if this performance is OK for a TN or not.
> 
> So, I‘ve recently bought a new DELL S2716DG (revision A09) and while the monitor is great, I’ve started to notice strange “artifacts” in the moving images. It’s quite hard to describe, but in some scenes of videos and games while the image is moving the picture starts looking “grainy” and some “blackish” pixels become visible in the “moving” part of the image (note, not talking about ghosting).
> 
> It’s hard to film it, so the best I’ve got is using some flicker tests. Please check the videos here (watch in full screen and at least 1080p quality):
> 
> Black and white test: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mipo-KgPROM
> 
> Color test: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rpfg3dEB9bU
> 
> Additionally adding link to raw videos, since it seems that youtube reencodes the files and the problem becomes less visible: https://drive.google.com/open?id=10FvkOA3Bdy_vmNbfAxGZawhLV1rd4c1H
> 
> So, what do you think, can you see the problem? And if so, is it a problem at all for TN panel?
> 
> Thanks!


TN and VA panels have dynamic interlace patterns in moving image youre seeing. IPS panels dont have them, 100% clean motion.


----------



## 12345us3r

Enterprise24 said:


> It is funny that now I am on igpu (UHD 630) and I can't see square 1 2 3 4 5 despite using the same ICC profile.


This is due to Nvidia having more color banding in general. I would just buy an AMD GPU and a FreeSync monitor for gaming but they aren't really competitive right now, sadly.


----------



## Nukemaster

Leopardi said:


> TN and VA panels have dynamic interlace patterns in moving image youre seeing. IPS panels dont have them, 100% clean motion.


Are you referring to overdrive artifacts or something else?
Can i get a picture of this dynamic interlace pattern.

Thanks.


----------



## reqq

Take a object ingame and move it back and left look very close to screen you will see vertical strips.


----------



## PointJpeg

Hi,

I've got a chance to buy this monitor used from a work colleague for 280£ (might be able to get it a little bit cheaper), is it worth it - it'd be paired with a GTX980. 

Seems like everybody is talking about the different revisions - any particular ones to avoid? My colleague's display is around 2 years old but I don't know the exact revision.

Thanks!


----------



## Chicco

Don't buy it. There is a terrible colour banding with nvidia cards. I solved it with a software (Reshade) but it's not worth it. Choose an IPS panel ... l


----------



## Skylinestar

I'm on Win10 1803 and it can't apply icc profile for Color Management. I remember it works fine in the early build years ago , Win10 1511.
I've followed many guides online, all giving the same guide, and doesn't work. Searched online and see many people facing this bug.
My S2716DG color is dull and color management fails to work. If you got it working, how did you do it?


----------



## GTXJackBauer

I can't explain it but my blacks or dark colors say in a cave in World of Warcraft are barely visible and look cartoonish. Anyone else have similar issues or if this is a common thing for these screens or do I have a issue with mine?


----------



## reqq

GTXJackBauer said:


> I can't explain it but my blacks or dark colors say in a cave in World of Warcraft are barely visible and look cartoonish. Anyone else have similar issues or if this is a common thing for these screens or do I have a issue with mine?


Its banding and its model specific because Dell/Aou doesnt care about their products. Bad gamma and color saturation from start = banding if you try to fix it with ICC and increase color saturation.


----------



## GTXJackBauer

reqq said:


> Its banding and its model specific because Dell/Aou doesnt care about their products. Bad gamma and color saturation from start = banding if you try to fix it with ICC and increase color saturation.


I used Colormunki Display and never tested it without the profile. Would it be worth RMA the screen or are they all the same and if I were to RMA, would I risk getting a worse screen? The revision on this one is a A09.


----------



## reqq

GTXJackBauer said:


> I used Colormunki Display and never tested it without the profile. Would it be worth RMA the screen or are they all the same and if I were to RMA, would I risk getting a worse screen? The revision on this one is a A09.


Hard to tell.. how far are you from the correct gamma and color saturation? The more you have to fix it the more banding you create. I see what you mean with the cave. Tried to go to the cave just left outside, near the water, in Orgrimmar. It doesnt look perfect but its basically the only time i see something thats off, atleast in Wow. You just have to ask yourself how often this happened and if it annoys you


----------



## Nukemaster

While not on the topic of this monitor.

If you use a Colormunki Dispay. It may be worth trying DisplayCal. It works better than the Colormunki software. It is not nearly as fast(it will take at least 2x the estimate time in DisplayCal.), but the results are generally better and you have more options to play with.


----------



## nitay

*A09 color banding?*

Hi Everyone,

So I'm considering buying the Dell 2716DG and validated my retail has A09 revision. It seems the color banding isn't fixed in latest version as well (only when trying to fix the 1.9 default gamma with software changes?)

Can someone with a09 revision let me know they experience?

Thanks
Nitay


----------



## nitay

*A09 color banding?*

Apologies, duplicate comment


----------



## methadon36

nitay said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> So I'm considering buying the Dell 2716DG and validated my retail has A09 revision. It seems the color banding isn't fixed in latest version as well (only when trying to fix the 1.9 default gamma with software changes?)
> 
> Can someone with a09 revision let me know they experience?
> 
> Thanks
> Nitay


I purchased this on sale to replace my Asus 27,144hz Freesync since I have a 1080ti now. I ended up returning it the next day. I had the A09 Revision and I had a 1in banding on the left side. And even tho it's a TN panel, the colors seemed very washed out compared to my Asus monitor with a tn panel. I used a couple different monitor profiles and setting but the colors just seemed way off for my taste.


----------



## 12345us3r

That's due to the wrong gamma out of the box.


----------



## nitay

methadon36 said:


> I purchased this on sale to replace my Asus 27,144hz Freesync since I have a 1080ti now. I ended up returning it the next day. I had the A09 Revision and I had a 1in banding on the left side. And even tho it's a TN panel, the colors seemed very washed out compared to my Asus monitor with a tn panel. I used a couple different monitor profiles and setting but the colors just seemed way off for my taste.


That's unfortunate. I really thought (from reading some reddit posts) that A08/09 resolved it to an acceptable level. 

I was trying to avoid spending the extra money on PG279Q with it's own QC issues. So frustrating. Between a rock and a hard place...


----------



## Skylinestar

What's the difference between the 3.5mm audio jack at the left side and the one at the bottom? Both are audio out? I connect my speakers to them and got no sound. Volume in the menu is already max.


----------



## Nukemaster

Based on the manual the bottom port is line-out while the side is headphone out.

You will have to select your default audio device in Windows and adjust the volume on the computer as well(you will have 2 different volume controls. set the monitor to the loudest you will ever want and use Windows or go the other way. I would use Windows because it is more easy to control).


----------



## Enterprise24

Anyone here use this monitor with AMD GPU ? Do you notice color banding both stock configuration / adjust gamma to 2.2 via software such as display drivers or ICC profile ?


----------



## ShadyBrady

*confused about gamma adjustments*

I see a lot of folks talking about how they're using specific adjustments to "fix the gamma problem". Isn't the gamma problem in the contrast ratio? How can you fix it without buying a new display? If I change the gamma setting on this display in either direction, it introduces severe banding. Also, the the higher the contrast, or lower the gamma, the more information I lose. Sure things appear as a more deep black, however, I lose subtlety in the grey scale because everything that was darker grey is now black. I lose all of that information. Not good. Why do you guys find this to be appropriate? Do you just not care? Perhaps I'm doing something wrong and everything you guys are saying is being confused some how? Help please.


----------



## XFighter899

its for s2417dg but still applys here dell doesn't give us OSD gamma control like AOC or ACER does this is the real problem my LG 24gm77 as banding too but it as 3 gamma levels to chose this mitigate the banding/gamma.
No matter what you do at software level nothing is going to correct that, if you lower gamma too much you cruch black and introduce more banding.

From a reddit post, its for the AOC but they mention the Dell 
"It doesn't. To be more precise, the problem with the Dell is not exactly banding, but very low gamma that can not be corrected in the OSD; that exposes all the banding and compressed artifacts that are in the original content, things that should be hidden in a normal situation."
https://www.reddit.com/r/Monitors/comments/777k30/aoc_ag241qg_color_banding/

This could only be done with a firmware update, and add a gamma control to monitor OSD, but i think Dell is reluctant to do. 
My petition XD https://www.change.org/p/dell-osd-g...m_medium=copylink&utm_campaign=share_petition


----------



## Enterprise24

Color banding only happen with Nvidia / Intel IGPU when trying to change gamma via software.
This problem doesn't exist on AMD. I ask several people to do the test. Open Lagom gradient test and change gamma to different value via microsoft display calibration.
Surprise surprise no matter how much gamma was change gradient is still smooth on AMD system.
This could be the result of higher LUT depth on AMD GPU or AMD apply temporal dithering by default or both.
Nvidia doesn't have this problem with Linux since Nvidia LUT depth on Linux (can't remember exact number) is higher than Windows (8 bit).
Also Nvidia Linux drivers have temporal dithering control. So basically Nvidia Windows driver is 2 steps behind Nvidia Linux drivers and AMD drivers.


----------



## XFighter899

Dithering alone is not the answer to this monitor S2417DG/S2716DG which already have dithering 6 bit + FRC
This is a bad/low gamma from the source, like i said other brands have gamma control on their monitors AOC AGON AG241QG, Acer Predator XB241H bmipr but they have a flaw the screen coating is to rough.

So my question maintains how hard can it be to implement gamma control on OSD via a firmware update, for this 2 models S2417DG/S2716DG.

I update my petition and added the S2716DG as well.
https://www.change.org/p/dell-osd-g...mpaign=share_petition&utm_term=share_petition


----------



## Enterprise24

Both S24 and S27 are true 8 bit not 6 bit+frc.


----------



## XFighter899

Or the problem is that they don't incorporate any type of dithering on their panels, i can correct that using Reshade, Deband shader, the downside of deband is that reduce image details, if you use aggressive values, otherwise its fine.
I can live with that, the problem is that Reshade isn't supported in all games or windows desktop.


----------



## Enterprise24

Yup. Reshade Deband don't work well in some games while it can do wonderful job in other games. Performance hit depend on settings.
Personally I don't use it except for The Sims 3 due to crappy engine already cause strong color banding and meeting with S27 and Nvidia card and I am basically f*cked.
I still rely on limited dynamic range + vibrance trick. But I still can't make up my mind. Sometimes I try new drivers and tell myself that I can tolerate color banding but usually I have to go back to 391.35 and keep using the old trick.


----------



## Schnupper

I purchased an A08 revision 6 months ago upgrading from an old 720p monitor. I was initially blown away till I started noticing the blacks looks horrible and colors were seperated. I took a few hours reading and learning how to calibrate it.
Here are the results


----------



## dVeLoPe

I have the 24 inch version of this monitor are their any differences? I heard this one was better because of PPi or something else is this true?


----------



## GTXJackBauer

Schnupper said:


> I purchased an A08 revision 6 months ago upgrading from an old 720p monitor. I was initially blown away till I started noticing the blacks looks horrible and colors were seperated. I took a few hours reading and learning how to calibrate it.
> Here are the results


Please let us know what you did. I have the same issue and get the worst blacks on the planet when I play World of Warcraft, mainly in caves or besides mountains. The detail disappears almost and is horrid to look at. My worry is, if I do get it to a nice black like yours, I won't get any detail whatsoever or it will get washed away basically.

I use the Color Munki Display and just did everything on Auto when I got the screen a few months ago. Maybe I did something wrong but I'm pretty much a novice when it comes to this kind of stuff. If you can help me calibrate this screen to what it should be, you'd be my life saver.


----------



## Schnupper

GTXJackBauer said:


> Please let us know what you did. I have the same issue and get the worst blacks on the planet when I play World of Warcraft, mainly in caves or besides mountains. The detail disappears almost and is horrid to look at. My worry is, if I do get it to a nice black like yours, I won't get any detail whatsoever or it will get washed away basically.
> 
> I use the Color Munki Display and just did everything on Auto when I got the screen a few months ago. Maybe I did something wrong but I'm pretty much a novice when it comes to this kind of stuff. If you can help me calibrate this screen to what it should be, you'd be my life saver.



I Attached my settings, my OSD settings are Brightness 26%, Contrast 75%, R 96 G 99 B 96
Hope it works for you. My buddy has an A08 also and we did his today. We had to adjust his gama higher and turn down the nvidia contrast a few also. 
And yes doing this i lost a few shades of black (1-4 or 5) hard to tell on the test websites. *1 thru 3 you cannot see at all, 4-5 are barely viable but there* But i will sacrifice a few shades to get rid of the horrible color banding.


----------



## Enterprise24

I just try Nvidia X server on Linux [first time Linux user because of Nvidia !!!]. In Windows when you change gamma via software such as ICC profile or gamma setting in Nvidia drivers you will get color banding.

I have my usual ICC profile which itself can reduce banding by 80 percent or so with full dynamic range but in exchange I got slight black crush [cost 3 squares in Lagom.nl black level test]. I then eliminate banding entirely without black crush by limited dynamic range + vibrance trick that I refer before. The downside is I must stay with 391.35 forever since it no longer work with newer drivers. However there is very small downside since black will looks slightly grey-ish [think like black on IPS] but this is worth much more than banding + black crush.

Now with Linux I just go to Nvidia X server then set dithering to enabled then set method to temporal and select my ICC profile and leave dynamic range to full then I open my favourite picture "powered by dawn engine" and BOOM. No color banding , No black crush , No slight grey black.

Linux is still hard for me as a first time user. I just hope that this option will present in Geforce drivers....

PS. I just try static 2x2 and dynamic 2x2 methods also. All work great and I can't tell the different between static / dynamic / temporal. I also check black crush and gradient on Lagom.nl and found no problem.


----------



## DarkRadeon7000

I just bought this monitor and when gaming while in motion, there is a faint checkerboard type effect. It vanishes when I stop moving. On doing some searching it seems its called pixel inversion or interlacing. They are vertical scan lines. Not visible in normal web browsing and day to day use. They are visible only when gaming and the character is in motion. Is this normal?


----------



## reqq

DarkRadeon7000 said:


> I just bought this monitor and when gaming while in motion, there is a faint checkerboard type effect. It vanishes when I stop moving. On doing some searching it seems its called pixel inversion or interlacing. They are vertical scan lines. Not visible in normal web browsing and day to day use. They are visible only when gaming and the character is in motion. Is this normal?


Yes, its a TN panel attribut.


----------



## DarkRadeon7000

reqq said:


> Yes, its a TN panel attribut.


If you don't mind can you tell me the revision number of your monitor? I am seeing some posts saying the effect is not there on later revisions.


----------



## reqq

DarkRadeon7000 said:


> If you don't mind can you tell me the revision number of your monitor? I am seeing some posts saying the effect is not there on later revisions.


Sry im on the little brother 24 inch version. Thats interesting they say that.


----------



## asilverdragon

https://gfycat.com/CreativeUnconsciousAtlanticsharpnosepuffer
I just got the S2716DG a few days ago, this is actually the second one ( I exchanged the first one for the same issue + the first one had a line in the middle). On start up or when I change the resolution, it does the same thing; colors start really good, then changes to a faded setting.

This is the A09 version.

i7-5820k

GTX980

I'm using these monitor settings: https://www.reddit.com/r/Monitors/comments/7fer65/perfect_settings_dell_s2716dg/

Any one else had this issue?


----------



## DarkRadeon7000

reqq said:


> DarkRadeon7000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you don't mind can you tell me the revision number of your monitor? I am seeing some posts saying the effect is not there on later revisions.
> 
> 
> 
> Sry im on the little brother 24 inch version. Thats interesting they say that.
Click to expand...

This inversion is there on your 24 inch too?


----------



## reqq

DarkRadeon7000 said:


> This inversion is there on your 24 inch too?


Yes i had 3 different revisions home and all of them had these vertical scanlines on moving objects.


----------



## Luckbad

Having issues searching this thread for ICC Profiles. Wasn't there a dude who used to post these? I can't seem to find them. Thanks!


----------



## monitorhelp

I've got this monitor connected to a laptop with Intel hd graphics, and haven't been able to calibrate with the Nvidia settings people are posting. There's no option for gamma correction or full dynamic range that people are suggesting, and I've tried about a dozen ICC profiles, things still look washed out or dull. The whites aren't as white, and it feels like there is a slight f.lux tint no matter what I try, whether it be OSD or the Win10 calibration.

As a bit of background, I had an IPS before that was fine, but wanted a 144hz monitor for gaming. When it's connected to my PC it's fine, as I can adjust it with the Nvidia control panel. But connected to my Surface, it's a pretty big difference when looking at that screen vs this one. 

Do I have any options here, or do I have to return it and wait for a deal on a 144hz IPS instead?


----------



## JackCY

More than deal gotta wait till they actually make a decent proper 144Hz+ panel and monitor :/
Think TN variants are too big a lottery or too many issues? Well it ain't any better with IPS and VA really, slightly different issues but often even the same.


----------



## freakofreako

Hey guys I picked up A09 over Black Friday weekend. I love the monitor but I was wondering what results you guys get on lagom's black level test. (http://www.lagom.nl/lcd-test/black.php#blacktest.png)


Colors look fantastic but in blacks, I can't see #1-3 at all. I'm a competitive gamer and it makes it nearly impossible to spot enemies in darker areas. 

The only way I can see #1-3 in the test is if I increase my brightness and/or gamma on NVCP. But when I do, everything looks incredibly washed out and it instantly becomes the worst image quality I've seen in a monitor


----------



## Warlord1981

Hello guyz!

Yesterday I received my new Dell S2716DG rev A09 (August 2018) that I connected on my RTX 2080.

So there are many threads and articles in various websites/forums offering settings, icc profiles etc, each one giving different results even to same revisions.

I do not own a calibration tool. Can someone please advise me, can you point me to calibration settings specifically for my revision/manufacturing date or should I go on and manually calibrate it myself and how? via lagom.nl?

Thank you in advance!


----------



## Enterprise24

How to enable dithering on Nvidia GPU. All credit to Guzz @ GeForce forums.

https://forums.geforce.com/default/...rver-to-geforce-driver-/post/5934577/#5934577

Here is my S2716DG A04 revision with 417.35 and Full Dynamic Range + ICC profile + 8 bit temporal dithering.


----------



## DocBrowntown

Hi,
thanks for the link.

Could you make a better picture? Like completely dark room, no flash etc?
That pic is useless.

Also, did you enable FDR? Is that enabled by default?


----------



## reqq

freakofreako said:


> Hey guys I picked up A09 over Black Friday weekend. I love the monitor but I was wondering what results you guys get on lagom's black level test. (http://www.lagom.nl/lcd-test/black.php#blacktest.png)
> 
> 
> Colors look fantastic but in blacks, I can't see #1-3 at all. I'm a competitive gamer and it makes it nearly impossible to spot enemies in darker areas.
> 
> The only way I can see #1-3 in the test is if I increase my brightness and/or gamma on NVCP. But when I do, everything looks incredibly washed out and it instantly becomes the worst image quality I've seen in a monitor


BFV? Its the game, DICE coming out with a fix.


----------



## Luckbad

I just bought a second S2716DG. I have an A03 and now an A09 as well.

The A09 is definitely even better than the A03. I had minimal banding with the A03 and none on the A09. Excellent monitor.

Calibration is now complete via an i1Display Pro with DisplayCAL. My A03 covers 92.7% SRGB, and the A09 covers 97.8% of SRGB.

Out of the box, calibration was actually quite good compared to every monitor I've bought in the past year. In fact, if you swap to "Custom Color" from "Standard" the colors are bang in line with each other

I had to drop brightness from the stock 75% to 23, but otherwise it already looked about right to the naked eye. I also dropped all of the colors in Custom Color from 100 to 99 to decrease overall luminance from 121 to just under 120.

Post calibration, here are my settings for the Dell S2716DG, Rev A09, Manufactured in October 2018:

Brightness: 23 (119.47 cd/m²)

Contrast: 75 (Default)

Red: 99

Green: 99

Blue: 99

You can also just leave the color settings completely alone and change the Brightness to where you like it.

And here's an ICC Profile for you to try out. Your mileage may vary. It'll certainly be most likely to work with an A09 monitor manufactured in October 2018. These settings and the ICC Profile are wildly wrong for my Rev A03 from a couple of years ago.

https://www.dropbox.com/s/pf3zk0j36kuxdee/S2716DG Rev A09 2018-12-19 13-42 2.2 S XYZLUT+MTX.zip?dl=0


----------



## Kaltenbrunner

I could get 1 for $172USD off Monday( if I don't get a rtx 2070 1st), but I rather have a 144hz IPS, not TN. I haven't used a TN in years, I remember how much worse they were at video (at least the budget ones I had) . But I'm getting a rtx 2070, I hate the scam price, but I better get g-sync.

What do u guys really think of these monitors ? What about vs the Asus rog 27" 144Hz IPS(or VA?) or the acer predator ?

I only learned of any of these monitors yesterday really. And then there's Pixio, but I bet shipping to Canada takes away the savings.


----------



## Kaltenbrunner

If I would be happy with that monitor, thats a huge savings, much better that the rtx 2070 sale


So it's only 1.4 HDMI, is that any problem going forward ?


----------



## Enterprise24

DocBrowntown said:


> Hi,
> thanks for the link.
> 
> Could you make a better picture? Like completely dark room, no flash etc?
> That pic is useless.
> 
> Also, did you enable FDR? Is that enabled by default?


This is full dynamic range in dark room.


----------



## guitarmageddon88

Just picked one of these up today from micro center. Seems good so far still tweaking colors. I tried four different Asus pg29 and all had crazy stuck pixels. It was like looking at the night sky. So aggrivating. How would I go about using that color profile posted above? Also where is the revision number?


----------



## Luckbad

guitarmageddon88 said:


> Just picked one of these up today from micro center. Seems good so far still tweaking colors. I tried four different Asus pg29 and all had crazy stuck pixels. It was like looking at the night sky. So aggrivating. How would I go about using that color profile posted above? Also where is the revision number?


You can either use Color Management in Windows or download DisplayCAL (free) and use its profile loader. I find it to be much more reliable.

The A09 revision can be found on the label on the box.

I'm probably going to keep my A09 and sell my A03 because I grabbed a flat ultrawide as my non-gaming monitor (curved monitors make me nauseous unfortunately), but I'll be keeping one of my S2716DG for sure. Love them!


----------



## guitarmageddon88

Luckbad said:


> You can either use Color Management in Windows or download DisplayCAL (free) and use its profile loader. I find it to be much more reliable.
> 
> The A09 revision can be found on the label on the box.
> 
> I'm probably going to keep my A09 and sell my A03 because I grabbed a flat ultrawide as my non-gaming monitor (curved monitors make me nauseous unfortunately), but I'll be keeping one of my S2716DG for sure. Love them!


Ok thanks! Just checked, rev A09 Jul 2018. Good news or bad haha


----------



## Chimera619

Guys I have the S24 for over a year now.
I spent weeks doing color calibration and I ended up on 98-96-100
I was trying to get rid of the yellowish green tint because I hate this color temperature
I have brightness at 60% and contrast at 75%
how do people use the monitor at 25% it becomes so dark ? or am i missing something ?
I just randomy read through this thread and saw many people put settings which i will try later but I just took the banding for granted
I dont get color banding but I get it in dark scene where i see the gray pixels inside black parts
my gamma is no where close to 2.2 I think I just squish my eyes and i see the lines merge at around 2.6 or 2.8 at the very top 
I am so confused can someone help me 
I really care about color accuracy and really appreciate good colors 
Is it better that I just buy a new monitor if I want better colors ?
Is there a holy grail 24" or 27" monitor that is above 120hz on the market ?


----------



## JackCY

> I really care about color accuracy and really appreciate good colors


Don't buy a TN or even VA then.

There are new XV272U, VG271U, 27GL850G now, maybe more once CES ends. Some are in shops, some not.

The Powered by dawn engine, as far as I saw that picture in source is a total mess, so is Netflix's picture before cleaning it up.
You want to check gradients and single colors such as 0,1,2,3,... and of course set gamma to 2.2 across the whole range. Mostly it's gamma that's totally messed up on TNs to 1.9 etc. instead of 2.2. Plus someone also reported the "color space" of these TN in this Dell and why it's so messy compared to standard with gamma 2.2 on other monitors, I don't remember the code of it. Unless you can do hardware LUT changes in the monitor, which is only supported on some professional use oriented monitors, you will create more banding via software changes (ICC profiles, in driver adjustments, ...), sure you may try hide it on Linux with dithering etc. but it's banding either way and good luck getting it stick in fullscreen applications and applications that do not support color profiles.

You should not have any clipping of blacks nor whites, 1 should be brighter than 0 and 254 darker than 255.

You can check your blacks on the picture below. There should be no artifacts or banding or blotches and there is a blacks text that you should be able to read at high brightness on gamma 2.2 monitor. If you can't ever read it then you clipped your blacks. If it's too easy to read then your gamma in blacks is too bright.


----------



## Chimera619

I can't evne see where the text is to think about reading it XD


----------



## Chimera619

Okay I used windows calibration and reduced the gamma a little bit and fixed the color balance using windows calibration also to my liking (3 steps on red and 4 steps on green ) and I can read the text now at least
I work 24/7 on 60% brightness that is normal right ?


----------



## jdj9

I owned this monitor for a while but i sold it due to that horrible ghosting issue when scrolling on dark background. Is it still present in the newer revisions? Its been a while since i visited this forum. What is the latest revision?


----------



## JackCY

You never know what you get from retail, it is often a 6 months old units for any monitor. But you could get last month's or also 2 year old one.


----------



## jdj9

JackCY said:


> You never know what you get from retail, it is often a 6 months old units for any monitor. But you could get last month's or also 2 year old one.


Yeah, true. What monitor are you using?


----------



## JackCY

After the IPS/VA fiasco of 144Hz monitors in 2017-18 I got myself a cheap IPS and am happy with it. It will take some time still before we see any decent LCDs on market in monitors with 144Hz+. The quality lotteries with 144Hz are insane. Will newer panels solve the quality issue... probably not.
https://www.overclock.net/forum/44-...1497-va-vs-ips-comparison-27-1440p-144hz.html
https://www.overclock.net/forum/44-...-31-5-ips-2560x1440px-75hz-adaptive-sync.html
https://www.overclock.net/forum/44-monitors-displays/1718874-2019-1440p-144hz-monitor-options.html


----------



## jdj9

JackCY said:


> After the IPS/VA fiasco of 144Hz monitors in 2017-18 I got myself a cheap IPS and am happy with it. It will take some time still before we see any decent LCDs on market in monitors with 144Hz+. The quality lotteries with 144Hz are insane. Will newer panels solve the quality issue... probably not.
> https://www.overclock.net/forum/44-...1497-va-vs-ips-comparison-27-1440p-144hz.html
> https://www.overclock.net/forum/44-...-31-5-ips-2560x1440px-75hz-adaptive-sync.html
> https://www.overclock.net/forum/44-monitors-displays/1718874-2019-1440p-144hz-monitor-options.html


So which one are you using? AOC Q3279VWFD8?

I went through these in sequence:

(1) Dell S2716DG - Ghosting/trailing was too much to accept.
(2) Acer Predator XB271HU - IPS glow on bottom right was too distracting in dark scenes of games and movies
(3) Acer Z321QU - Color uniformity was horrific especially on white background + there was a big green 'stain' on the right - I don't really mind if the color uniformity is not perfect, but this one was abysmal. I thought that my unit was defective, but it wasn't.
(4) LG 32GK850G - Currently own this one. the disappearing edges on left right + the smearing on some occasions + the OSD popup once and a while are OK with me. With all these drawbacks combined, the monitor is still better than any of the previous ones. I would prefer a sharper image but it is a 32 inch 2K monitor. Its fine for the moment.

I am keeping an eye on the monitor releases, but like you said, it will take some time for good 144hz panels.

EDIT 1: This one caught my attention right now but there are is not much info regarding QC issues: LG 34GK950G-B
EDIT 2: Nvm, same issues like the rest IPS ultrawides. Glow on bottom and top left. Sigh.


----------



## JackCY

Yes I kept the AOC. Viewing angles of IPS on 31.5" are not impressive, it's about the limit for IPS it seems but it's not much worse if any than the AUO 27" IPS. At 27" the viewing angles would be fine, on 31.5" on solid bright color webpages such as OCN it can be seen that 31.5" is a limit of viewing angle capabilities of the panel especially if you view closer than 75cm. Elsewhere... I don't notice the viewing angles really unlike on VA.


Dell S2716DG - tried it in a shop twice, played RS6S on it once and it looked quite horrifying image quality wise, low gamma TN
Acer XF270HUA (4x at home) - the glow is too strong on that AUO panel + BLB lottery but usually not extreme with the zero frame, pixel defects, 1 unit poor viewing angles, ...
Acer Z321QU - didn't try but it's the same panel as LG 32GK, sadly this and BenQ use curved variant of panel and curving panels ruins them hard... Samsung does it to all of their VA panels unfortunately (tried those, AOC AG322QCX and 5x C27HG70, returned them all for defects)
LG 32GK850G - tried this one, came in defective with some loose connection inside probably between Gsync input board and TCON, nice panel but at 31.5" the VA viewing angles are too low for me, smearing blacks too much, and it's blurry... so a no go for me and back it went again as defective without trying another, oh yeah and the unsolved popup (LG and Nvidia don't care to fix it), still probably the best VA panel around if one can get the cheap Pixio or cheap 850F variant hopefully with neutral sharpness image

LG 34GK950G-B - don't know, ultrawide no? As in 1000+ EUR, was reviewed on TFTC along with it's Freesync sibling, yeah it was
http://www.tftcentral.co.uk/reviews/lg_34gk950g.htm
http://www.tftcentral.co.uk/reviews/lg_34gk950f.htm

Plus it's curved so that's an instant no from me.

IPS has stronger yellowish glow on 1 side depending on the internal structure orientation. Some older LG IPS used to put this bright glow on top edge where it's less noticeable but most modern IPS have this on left or right edge and as such the bottom left or right corner gets this stronger glow.
The only way to remove IPS glow is to use a "ATW polarizer" a glow reducing/removing polarizing filter but almost no monitors exist with it, it's common on other sizes of panels though. But if they started to use this on IPS monitors regularly, they could probably kiss good bye to all their crappy TN and VA... which they don't want to. People dislike IPS for it's glow mostly but that issue is actually solved for a long time and isn't expensive, it's simply not being done by panel makers. The usual monitors with this are long gone, 3 sizes were made and used in 2490, 2690WUX, ... NEC's mostly.
But you can buy a cheapo Chinese IPS phone and it will have the polarizer removing/reducing glow. The polarizer is not "perfect" but it's certainly better than not having it at all, makes the glow much dimmer but shifts it's colors to green-magenta or so instead of blue-yellow.

Sadly there is nothing much on monitor market:
TN - poor everything except response times and glow is minimal
IPS - glow because they don't use a filter to reduce it
VA - smearing blacks, poor viewing angles, Samsungs have strong glow and poor blacks viewing angles (the AUO panel is a lot better in that and actually usable)

Choose one...


----------



## jdj9

JackCY said:


> Yes I kept the AOC. Viewing angles of IPS on 31.5" are not impressive, it's about the limit for IPS it seems but it's not much worse if any than the AUO 27" IPS. At 27" the viewing angles would be fine, on 31.5" on solid bright color webpages such as OCN it can be seen that 31.5" is a limit of viewing angle capabilities of the panel especially if you view closer than 75cm. Elsewhere... I don't notice the viewing angles really unlike on VA.
> 
> 
> Dell S2716DG - tried it in a shop twice, played RS6S on it once and it looked quite horrifying image quality wise, low gamma TN
> Acer XF270HUA (4x at home) - the glow is too strong on that AUO panel + BLB lottery but usually not extreme with the zero frame, pixel defects, 1 unit poor viewing angles, ...
> Acer Z321QU - didn't try but it's the same panel as LG 32GK, sadly this and BenQ use curved variant of panel and curving panels ruins them hard... Samsung does it to all of their VA panels unfortunately (tried those, AOC AG322QCX and 5x C27HG70, returned them all for defects)
> LG 32GK850G - tried this one, came in defective with some loose connection inside probably between Gsync input board and TCON, nice panel but at 31.5" the VA viewing angles are too low for me, smearing blacks too much, and it's blurry... so a no go for me and back it went again as defective without trying another, oh yeah and the unsolved popup (LG and Nvidia don't care to fix it), still probably the best VA panel around if one can get the cheap Pixio or cheap 850F variant hopefully with neutral sharpness image
> 
> LG 34GK950G-B - don't know, ultrawide no? As in 1000+ EUR, was reviewed on TFTC along with it's Freesync sibling, yeah it was
> http://www.tftcentral.co.uk/reviews/lg_34gk950g.htm
> http://www.tftcentral.co.uk/reviews/lg_34gk950f.htm
> 
> Plus it's curved so that's an instant no from me.
> 
> IPS has stronger yellowish glow on 1 side depending on the internal structure orientation. Some older LG IPS used to put this bright glow on top edge where it's less noticeable but most modern IPS have this on left or right edge and as such the bottom left or right corner gets this stronger glow.
> The only way to remove IPS glow is to use a "ATW polarizer" a glow reducing/removing polarizing filter but almost no monitors exist with it, it's common on other sizes of panels though. But if they started to use this on IPS monitors regularly, they could probably kiss good bye to all their crappy TN and VA... which they don't want to. People dislike IPS for it's glow mostly but that issue is actually solved for a long time and isn't expensive, it's simply not being done by panel makers. The usual monitors with this are long gone, 3 sizes were made and used in 2490, 2690WUX, ... NEC's mostly.
> But you can buy a cheapo Chinese IPS phone and it will have the polarizer removing/reducing glow. The polarizer is not "perfect" but it's certainly better than not having it at all, makes the glow much dimmer but shifts it's colors to green-magenta or so instead of blue-yellow.
> 
> Sadly there is nothing much on monitor market:
> TN - poor everything except response times and glow is minimal
> IPS - glow because they don't use a filter to reduce it
> VA - smearing blacks, poor viewing angles, Samsungs have strong glow and poor blacks viewing angles (the AUO panel is a lot better in that and actually usable)
> 
> Choose one...


Well, I'll stick with the LG for now...


----------



## farmdve

So guys, anyone notice the amp in this monitor is kind of weak? My previous older LG monitor had an incredibly powerful amp enough to drive my 150ohm headset to the point of wanting to take them off, this one is far far weaker and the volume is barely high for me.


----------



## Enterprise24

There is light bleed pop up at lower left corner. Not sure what it called.










So I talk with dell support yesterday and guess what ? New monitor arrive at my home today (distance is nearly 700 km.) !!

I receive A08 which is probably as good as A09. The following issues are...

1.Deep sleep bug was fixed.
2.Overshoot from overdrive was fixed.
3.Color banding is much better. It is still there but heavily reduced from A04. I think average users will not complain at all.
4.A08 can also rotate left / right.


----------



## Enterprise24

So my old ICC profile that work well with A04 is not working anymore. 

Use this instead and it perfectly match with my new A08. No banding and no black crush.

https://drive.google.com/file/d/18kl8CJxwQ6GnniG0Gr2dMBVGYFTdEE78/view


----------



## jdj9

Enterprise24 said:


> There is light bleed pop up at lower left corner. Not sure what it called.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So I talk with dell support yesterday and guess what ? New monitor arrive at my home today (distance is nearly 700 km.) !!
> 
> I receive A08 which is probably as good as A09. The following issues are...
> 
> 1.Deep sleep bug was fixed.
> 2.Overshoot from overdrive was fixed.
> 3.Color banding is much better. It is still there but heavily reduced from A04. I think average users will not complain at all.
> 4.A08 can also rotate left / right.


How is trailing/ghosting?


----------



## Enterprise24

jdj9 said:


> How is trailing/ghosting?


Completely fixed. Looks really clean like many 1440p 144-165Hz IPS.


----------



## jdj9

Enterprise24 said:


> Completely fixed. Looks really clean like many 1440p 144-165Hz IPS.


That is nice. Now that it is fixed, i might give it another try.....

I owned the Rev. 04 but i sold it because of the horrible ghosting. Others call it pixel inversion, don't know which is the correct term for this thing. I couldn't stand it. Whenever i visited a webpage with darker background (black, dark grey/blue), the text over the background left a 'trailing' effect while scrolling up or down. It mostly happened if the background and text were very different in color/contrast. It made me so mad because otherwise it was a great monitor and i liked it. Sleek and nice looking with Gsync and 144hz. Everything that i wanted 

Can you try these webpages and let me know? I remember seeing this effect here:

https://www.gog.com/
https://store.steampowered.com/

Try to observe the text while scrolling in different areas of the webpage.

Thanks mate.


----------



## kevindd992002

Enterprise24 said:


> Completely fixed. Looks really clean like many 1440p 144-165Hz IPS.


This is very disappointing. I got an A08 as a replacement a few months back too. The trailing/ghosting and deep sleep power issue were not fixed at all. I also don't see anyone posted that these were fixed with an A08 aside from you. What's the manufacturer date on your A08 replacement? I'm confused why we experience different things.


----------



## Shadowarez

I'll check mine on morning I had to replace mine as it had a issue with flickering. Just got a new replacement a week ago. Were do I check all this rev date is it at the base?


----------



## Enterprise24

jdj9 said:


> That is nice. Now that it is fixed, i might give it another try.....
> 
> I owned the Rev. 04 but i sold it because of the horrible ghosting. Others call it pixel inversion, don't know which is the correct term for this thing. I couldn't stand it. Whenever i visited a webpage with darker background (black, dark grey/blue), the text over the background left a 'trailing' effect while scrolling up or down. It mostly happened if the background and text were very different in color/contrast. It made me so mad because otherwise it was a great monitor and i liked it. Sleek and nice looking with Gsync and 144hz. Everything that i wanted
> 
> Can you try these webpages and let me know? I remember seeing this effect here:
> 
> https://www.gog.com/
> https://store.steampowered.com/
> 
> Try to observe the text while scrolling in different areas of the webpage.
> 
> Thanks mate.


That "horrible ghosting" is called inverse ghosting or corona artifact or overshoot. Whatever it is refer to too aggressive overdrive tuning.
Pixel inversion is another thing famously present on 3440x1440 120Hz IPS G-Sync monitor. I can't notice it both on A04 / A08.
As for your question there is no ghosting / trailing on those sites at all. Like I said the UFO looks really clean like AOC AG273QCG with medium overdrive (one of the best 1440p 144-165Hz TN).




kevindd992002 said:


> This is very disappointing. I got an A08 as a replacement a few months back too. The trailing/ghosting and deep sleep power issue were not fixed at all. I also don't see anyone posted that these were fixed with an A08 aside from you. What's the manufacturer date on your A08 replacement? I'm confused why we experience different things.


December 2017. Mine is refurbished.



Shadowarez said:


> I'll check mine on morning I had to replace mine as it had a issue with flickering. Just got a new replacement a week ago. Were do I check all this rev date is it at the base?


Looking at S/N. The last digit is A0X which indicate revision of your monitor.


----------



## kevindd992002

Enterprise24 said:


> December 2017. Mine is refurbished.


Mine has the same manufacturing date and it was brand new when shipped to me. How did you test these two issues? I want to eliminate all variable factors and make sure that do the test method that you did so that we can compare accurately.


----------



## Enterprise24

kevindd992002 said:


> Mine has the same manufacturing date and it was brand new when shipped to me. How did you test these two issues? I want to eliminate all variable factors and make sure that do the test method that you did so that we can compare accurately.


Try this. https://www.testufo.com/framerates-text
On my A04 overshoot is pretty obvious. Not at all on A08.

On deep sleep I just set monitor sleep to 1 minute on Windows power options. When monitor sleep I just moving mouse and the monitor is turn on. On my old A04 I need to turn off / on monitor.


----------



## gene-z

Enterprise24 said:


> So my old ICC profile that work well with A04 is not working anymore.
> 
> Use this instead and it perfectly match with my new A08. No banding and no black crush.
> 
> https://drive.google.com/file/d/18kl8CJxwQ6GnniG0Gr2dMBVGYFTdEE78/view



On my screen, that doesn't fix the clouding, it just blows it out to cover the entire screen and makes it blend in with the foreground. It turns blacks to a greenish grey. You can even see the swoop turned a white on your picture, it should be a deep yellow/orange gradient.

The best way to still reduce the clouding is lowering your brightness, in my experience. And then a small NVIDIA gamma reduction.


----------



## Enterprise24

gene-z said:


> On my screen, that doesn't fix the clouding, it just blows it out to cover the entire screen and makes it blend in with the foreground. It turns blacks to a greenish grey. You can even see the swoop turned a white on your picture, it should be a deep yellow/orange gradient.
> 
> The best way to still reduce the clouding is lowering your brightness, in my experience. And then a small NVIDIA gamma reduction.


Sorry that swoop looks white cuz my poor camera.
On actual screen it looks yellow.


----------



## Bulkas

I bought Viewsonic 2703-GS and i have very minimal blb, I will keep it  I was ready to get TN 144/244hz or cheap IPS like JackCY and wait for some better monitors to come but decided to give one more chance. I had 3x Asus PG279Q and all of them were really bad in terms of yellow tint, blb, even scratches etc...


----------



## Kaltenbrunner

IDK there's a whole thread for this. Right now they are -$185 off, I wish that sale would last a few more days. But at least the free-sync version is back on sale. So I probably get it next week.


----------



## 12345us3r

Bulkas said:


> I bought Viewsonic 2703-GS and i have very minimal blb, I will keep it  I was ready to get TN 144/244hz or cheap IPS like JackCY and wait for some better monitors to come but decided to give one more chance. I had 3x Asus PG279Q and all of them were really bad in terms of yellow tint, blb, even scratches etc...


I tried the AOC Q3279VWFD8 as well and it has much less noticeable IPS glow than every AUO panel I tried so far. So the glow of AUO panels is definitely not normal. The coating could be better and I want more than just 75hz, it feels like something is missing when moving the camera in a high fps game... but besides that, it's an incredibly good monitor for the price.


----------



## Kaltenbrunner

What's the menu like on these ? 1 thing I like about my current monitor is I can change inputs with a button push

Crap, the sale ended. So I pray the S2719dgf sale holds. I have no idea if the Dell website does these sales a lot or not, but I'm not waiting another 2-3-4 months for such huge sales.



What's browsering and the using the desktop like on these ? And in general on fast TN panels ? I spend most my time NOT playing games.


----------



## Enterprise24

Kaltenbrunner said:


> What's the menu like on these ? 1 thing I like about my current monitor is I can change inputs with a button push
> 
> Crap, the sale ended. So I pray the S2719dgf sale holds. I have no idea if the Dell website does these sales a lot or not, but I'm not waiting another 2-3-4 months for such huge sales.
> 
> 
> 
> What's browsering and the using the desktop like on these ? And in general on fast TN panels ? I spend most my time NOT playing games.


General task is OK for A08-09 I think. Even now I just use monitor stock setting without adjust anything and it is fine. 
Will wait till Nvidia fix bug about ICC profile.


----------



## Kaltenbrunner

I have rtx 2070, hope it all works fine.


----------



## Renegade5399

Is this better than the Pixio PX276h? Besides the USB and audio ports, it's pretty much the same.


----------



## Kaltenbrunner

I just ordered the S2719dgf free-sync model. So let's hope I like it, compared to my current 60Hz IPS. I hope it's fine for desktop use.


----------



## brandonb21

does anyone got a color profile for rev03s?


----------



## Kaltenbrunner

I wonder where my monitor is? I ordered 1st thing yesterday morning and it hasn't shipped yet. Dell canada still says it will get here by next Thursday


----------



## chuy409

Enterprise24 said:


> General task is OK for A08-09 I think. Even now I just use monitor stock setting without adjust anything and it is fine.
> Will wait till Nvidia fix bug about ICC profile.


I havent found a fix for that either. But what im doing right now is using nvidia's color settings. I have gamma set to 0.75. But before, restarts or starting a game then closing would reset the settings. Then i came across this fix to prevent windows from changing it. 

https://www.reddit.com/r/nvidia/comments/7k8vxh/how_to_fix_nvida_control_panel_colors_resetting/

Theres another one that involves changing a setting in the registry but i think they both do the same thing.

It isnt an icc profile fix but its something i guess.


----------



## Kaltenbrunner

Holy cow Dell now says the monitor should arrive by the 25th !!!! That's a long time


----------



## brandonb21

my A03 has a white line going through it now. contacted dell and their sending me a replacement. RIP.


----------



## brandonb21

i just received my replacement and i got a A11 apparently


----------



## brandonb21

update their was sticker over the "Actual" serial number i got a A07


----------



## kevindd992002

So A11 was a false alarm?

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## brandonb21

kevindd992002 said:


> So A11 was a false alarm?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


dell did something very shady i took a picture of it.. Facebook Dell employees did say it was an A011 Revision as well... but when i pealed the sticker off it said A07 now theirs a on going investigation why theirs a sticker on my monitor


----------



## GTXJackBauer

brandonb21 said:


> dell did something very shady i took a picture of it.. Facebook Dell employees did say it was an A011 Revision as well... but when i pealed the sticker off it said A07 now theirs a on going investigation why theirs a sticker on my monitor


Oh wow. That looks shady AF.

I've attempted countless times to get ownership for my screen since I purchased it new from someone on ebay who had it for only a few weeks. I even have a copy of the sellers invoice since it was purchased from Dell's site. Nothing works as I keep getting denied when I apply to transfer ownership. I also keep talking to support on the phone who I have a hard time understanding and they keep telling me what I have been attempting. No higher ups to talk too, nothing. I still worry if I ever have to warranty this screen while knowing the ownership of warranty hasn't been transferred to me and I don't know what to do anymore. It's unnerving and frustrating to say the least.


----------



## brandonb21

GTXJackBauer said:


> Oh wow. That looks shady AF.
> 
> I've attempted countless times to get ownership for my screen since I purchased it new from someone on ebay who had it for only a few weeks. I even have a copy of the sellers invoice since it was purchased from Dell's site. Nothing works as I keep getting denied when I apply to transfer ownership. I also keep talking to support on the phone who I have a hard time understanding and they keep telling me what I have been attempting. No higher ups to talk too, nothing. I still worry if I ever have to warranty this screen while knowing the ownership of warranty hasn't been transferred to me and I don't know what to do anymore. It's unnerving and frustrating to say the least.


their facebook support is amazing... give that a try. i asked for the latest REV on Facebook and they told me A011 was, and than we currently have this sticker situation being investigated by supervisors.


----------



## Enterprise24

brandonb21 said:


> my A03 has a white line going through it now. contacted dell and their sending me a replacement. RIP.


Much worse than my A04.

Someone on OCUK (A04) also face this defect.

https://forums.overclockers.co.uk/posts/32421217

Looks like it is called burn-in.

I hope that it will not come back


----------



## brandonb21

Enterprise24 said:


> Much worse than my A04.
> 
> Someone on OCUK (A04) also face this defect.
> 
> https://forums.overclockers.co.uk/posts/32421217
> 
> Looks like it is called burn-in.
> 
> I hope that it will not come back


was really hoping for a A09 replacement but i got screwed with the sticker situation. the A07 is much better than A03 for sure.


----------



## brandonb21

kevindd992002 said:


> So A11 was a false alarm?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


update from dell


----------



## kevindd992002

brandonb21 said:


> update from dell


Ok, I don't know if I believe them or not though. I haven't seen A11 being discussed anywhere yet, or I'm just blind.


----------



## brandonb21

kevindd992002 said:


> Ok, I don't know if I believe them or not though. I haven't seen A11 being discussed anywhere yet, or I'm just blind.


i dont believe them either


----------



## Enterprise24

brandonb21 said:


> i dont believe them either


Probably they update firmware before send it to you ?
Can you test general problems on this model on stock setting like banding / black level test / ghosting / deep sleep ?


----------



## brandonb21

Enterprise24 said:


> Probably they update firmware before send it to you ?
> Can you test general problems on this model on stock setting like banding / black level test / ghosting / deep sleep ?


deep sleep is missed up, sometimes when monitor goes to sleep the monitor wont wake up from a display-port signal. you will have to unplug and replug the monitor for it to work again. sometimes you can tap a button on monitor and wiggle the mouse and it works. the stock colors are actually good i dont have a calibrator here but it seems good to my eyes. ghosting is still their, and their still is color banding especially noticeable on steam.


----------



## Kaltenbrunner

I got my 1st gaming panel, a new Dell 155Hz S2719dgf and it's great, the viewing angle on this as a TN panel is great, way way better than the last TN's I used pre 2013. I need to adjust the color/etc but I'm too lazy to bother a week in. And yeah 155Hz is WAY better looking in motion in games. And the desktop looks fine. The bezel on this is really small too, like 3/8" or so (5mm?), adjustable stand, fairly stable, with a base (to lay stuff on) 

2 or 3 of these could do some people great. No way would I try gaming on 2x1440p with my retiring IPS. I guess no one does, or if they do, FPS must be crazy scary

I had computer CRT's as a kid including C64 monitor. None of them were high res, I have no idea their freq. But I noticed immediately once I moved the mouse for the 1st time, huge difference. And I'm doing better in BF1 and SWBF2 for sure, just because everything is so much crisper looking around or moving. No only if I can train myself to aim higher more often. I'm enjoying BF1 better than BFV so far.

I should try the on-screen center-dot, see if that helps center shot training.


----------



## GMcDougal

I have the chance to get this monitor used for a decent price and its revision a07. I had this monitor a few years ago and had a03 and loved it. Any known issues with a07 I should be aware of? Thanks


----------



## brandonb21

GMcDougal said:


> I have the chance to get this monitor used for a decent price and its revision a07. I had this monitor a few years ago and had a03 and loved it. Any known issues with a07 I should be aware of? Thanks


deep sleep is still broken.


----------



## Enterprise24

To those guys who use dithering registries hack you should try Win 7 or Win 10 1607. Later version of Windows 10 starting with 1703 introduce problems.
Here is my experience + heard from other people.

Win 7 = No problems (meaning once you setup dithering it will work forever).
Win 8 / 8.1 / Win 10 1507 / 1511 = No report so far.
Win 10 1607 = Same as Win 7.
Win 10 1703 / 1709 / 1803 = Dithering losing effect when PC or monitor wake up from sleep. Also you must disable dithering before shutdown / restart and enable it again once you get into Windows.
Win 10 1809 = Same as above but introduce more problem like dithering stop working randomly during gaming / watching movies.
Win 10 1903 = Same as 1809 plus even more disaster. There is constant banding everywhere even if you not touching gamma in software level.

I just switch to 1607 2 days ago. Not only dithering work correctly but also games that was previously stutter on 1803 / 1809 are no longer stutter in 1607.

I am so glad that after I bought monitor 1.5 year ago finally I can let's the monitor sleep. Deep sleep bug was fixed on my refurbished A08 and dithering doesn't lost effect from sleep in 1607.


----------



## bloby

Enterprise24 said:


> To those guys who use dithering registries hack you should try Win 7 or Win 10 1607. Later version of Windows 10 starting with 1703 introduce problems.
> Here is my experience + heard from other people.
> 
> Win 7 = No problems (meaning once you setup dithering it will work forever).
> Win 8 / 8.1 / Win 10 1507 / 1511 = No report so far.
> Win 10 1607 = Same as Win 7.
> Win 10 1703 / 1709 / 1803 = Dithering losing effect when PC or monitor wake up from sleep. Also you must disable dithering before shutdown / restart and enable it again once you get into Windows.
> Win 10 1809 = Same as above but introduce more problem like dithering stop working randomly during gaming / watching movies.
> Win 10 1903 = Same as 1809 plus even more disaster. There is constant banding everywhere even if you not touching gamma in software level.
> 
> I just switch to 1607 2 days ago. Not only dithering work correctly but also games that was previously stutter on 1803 / 1809 are no longer stutter in 1607.
> 
> I am so glad that after I bought monitor 1.5 year ago finally I can let's the monitor sleep. Deep sleep bug was fixed on my refurbished A08 and dithering doesn't lost effect from sleep in 1607.


How use dithering registries hack ?

I have v1607


----------



## Enterprise24

bloby said:


> How use dithering registries hack ?
> 
> I have v1607


https://forums.geforce.com/default/...rver-to-geforce-driver-/post/5934577/#5934577

8 bit temporal is best for S2716DG.


----------



## bloby

Enterprise24 said:


> https://forums.geforce.com/default/...rver-to-geforce-driver-/post/5934577/#5934577
> 
> 8 bit temporal is best for S2716DG.


I have no choice but 8 bit anyway.

I do not have access to ROOT\CIMV2\NV\ display in WMI explorer


----------



## Enterprise24

bloby said:


> I have no choice but 8 bit anyway.
> 
> I do not have access to ROOT\CIMV2\NV\ display in WMI explorer


You don't have to mess with WMI explorer. Those screenshots are used by the pioneer to proof that by default limited dynamic range activate temporal dithering while full dynamic range doesn't do the same thing.

Your job is just changing registries alone.


----------



## bloby

Enterprise24 said:


> You don't have to mess with WMI explorer. Those screenshots are used by the pioneer to proof that by default limited dynamic range activate temporal dithering while full dynamic range doesn't do the same thing.
> 
> Your job is just changing registries alone.


That's what I did, but I see no change !


----------



## farmdve

Hey guys, I need to ask this as it's rather annoying. So I have this monitor rev09 + 1070 via Displayport. Now I am not sure whether this is caused by some bug in G-sync, but quite often when I start a game or the monitor comes back from standby, there seems to be a mismatch between one half of the screen and the other. Basically the middle of the screen, a few pixels at most get moved to the very left edge of the screen, whereas the middle now has overlapping between the left and the right of the screen and hovering over with the mouse pointer obscures half of it. The only way to fix this is to turn off the monitor and on again.

I've had this since day 1. Any "fix"?


----------



## Enterprise24

bloby said:


> That's what I did, but I see no change !


Do you use ICC profile or modified gamma in Nvidia Control Panel ? Stock monitor setting will not get any benefit from dithering.



farmdve said:


> Hey guys, I need to ask this as it's rather annoying. So I have this monitor rev09 + 1070 via Displayport. Now I am not sure whether this is caused by some bug in G-sync, but quite often when I start a game or the monitor comes back from standby, there seems to be a mismatch between one half of the screen and the other. Basically the middle of the screen, a few pixels at most get moved to the very left edge of the screen, whereas the middle now has overlapping between the left and the right of the screen and hovering over with the mouse pointer obscures half of it. The only way to fix this is to turn off the monitor and on again.
> 
> I've had this since day 1. Any "fix"?


I think I notice this kind of issue also. My case is on the very left screen pixels are filled by the very right side. Probably a bug in drivers. If it occur in games I just alt+tab to desktop and right click + refresh and return to game. If it happen on desktop then sign out -> sign in. 

I will keep an eye on this issue. I remember it happen quiet often on 1809. Now I am using 1607 for 1 week and I forget about it until you remind me with your post.


----------



## kevindd992002

Enterprise24 said:


> Do you use ICC profile or modified gamma in Nvidia Control Panel ? Stock monitor setting will not get any benefit from dithering.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think I notice this kind of issue also. My case is on the very left screen pixels are filled by the very right side. Probably a bug in drivers. If it occur in games I just alt+tab to desktop and right click + refresh and return to game. If it happen on desktop then sign out -> sign in.
> 
> 
> 
> I will keep an eye on this issue. I remember it happen quiet often on 1809. Now I am using 1607 for 1 week and I forget about it until you remind me with your post.


So dithering exists now to solve this monitor's banding issue?

And yes, I also experience the problem wherein there seems to be an overlap on the left side of the monitor. So this is a Windows 10 version and Nvidia driver compatibility issue?

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## bloby

Enterprise24 said:


> Do you use ICC profile or modified gamma in Nvidia Control Panel ? Stock monitor setting will not get any benefit from dithering.


Yes, I changed the Nvidia settings, but I disabled them for that and it does not change anything.


----------



## GMcDougal

farmdve said:


> Hey guys, I need to ask this as it's rather annoying. So I have this monitor rev09 + 1070 via Displayport. Now I am not sure whether this is caused by some bug in G-sync, but quite often when I start a game or the monitor comes back from standby, there seems to be a mismatch between one half of the screen and the other. Basically the middle of the screen, a few pixels at most get moved to the very left edge of the screen, whereas the middle now has overlapping between the left and the right of the screen and hovering over with the mouse pointer obscures half of it. The only way to fix this is to turn off the monitor and on again.
> 
> I've had this since day 1. Any "fix"?


I have revision a07 and mine does this from time to time. Turning the monitor off and back on fixes it.


----------



## farmdve

GMcDougal said:


> I have revision a07 and mine does this from time to time. Turning the monitor off and back on fixes it.


The question is why, and how do we permanently fix it?


----------



## Enterprise24

kevindd992002 said:


> So dithering exists now to solve this monitor's banding issue?
> 
> And yes, I also experience the problem wherein there seems to be an overlap on the left side of the monitor. So this is a Windows 10 version and Nvidia driver compatibility issue?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


Someone pioneer dithering since Dec last year and it not only benefit for our monitors but also those who calibrate their monitors since Nvidia will introduce banding from calibration.

Beware that you should only use it with Win 7 or Win 10 1607. Later version of Win 10 add more and more disaster like I said before. On 1903 dithering is completely stop working.

Yesterday I try to let monitor / PC sleep for multiple times to test if overlapping issue still occur in 1607 or not and the result is no.

Now I have more reason to stay with 1607 forever. 



bloby said:


> Yes, I changed the Nvidia settings, but I disabled them for that and it does not change anything.


Try to drag gamma slider to any point (preferably to the left side) and see is banding disappear.


----------



## kevindd992002

Enterprise24 said:


> Someone pioneer dithering since Dec last year and it not only benefit for our monitors but also those who calibrate their monitors since Nvidia will introduce banding from calibration.
> 
> 
> 
> Beware that you should only use it with Win 7 or Win 10 1607. Later version of Win 10 add more and more disaster like I said before. On 1903 dithering is completely stop working.
> 
> 
> 
> Yesterday I try to let monitor / PC sleep for multiple times to test if overlapping issue still occur in 1607 or not and the result is no.
> 
> 
> 
> Now I have more reason to stay with 1607 forever.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Try to drag gamma slider to any point (preferably to the left side) and see is banding disappear.


I see. So then that won't be an option for you. I'd rather experience a little of banding than sacrifice not using the latest OS in the process.

Out of curiosity though, where can I find the instructions to apply this dithering?

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Enterprise24

kevindd992002 said:


> I see. So then that won't be an option for you. I'd rather experience a little of banding than sacrifice not using the latest OS in the process.
> 
> Out of curiosity though, where can I find the instructions to apply this dithering?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


This.

https://forums.geforce.com/default/...rver-to-geforce-driver-/post/5934577/#5934577


----------



## bloby

Enterprise24 said:


> Try to drag gamma slider to any point (preferably to the left side) and see is banding disappear.


it disappears, because I configured it. I'm trying to default NV and disable dithering !


----------



## planschmuh

I just wanted to share my experiences with the S2719DGF with you.

After a long journey were I tried many different brands with AOC 1440p ~144hz IPS/TN panels, I pulled the trigger on the S2719DGF and got it yesterday - but sent it back immediately :/.

Here my summary in short:

pros:
- plain design (I really love the clean 'not-gaming' design)

neutral:
- the stand was a bit shaky when you press the menu buttons.

cons:
- color calibration/washed out colours
- a bit of color banding
- backlight bleeding on the top and the bottom
- brightness and contrast were very low
- black levels are more grey'ish
- no gamma settings

I've compared the Dell S2719DGF (left) with the Asus PG258Q (right) with 100% brightness (sry there was a hair on the camera :b)


----------



## guitarmageddon88

farmdve said:


> Hey guys, I need to ask this as it's rather annoying. So I have this monitor rev09 + 1070 via Displayport. Now I am not sure whether this is caused by some bug in G-sync, but quite often when I start a game or the monitor comes back from standby, there seems to be a mismatch between one half of the screen and the other. Basically the middle of the screen, a few pixels at most get moved to the very left edge of the screen, whereas the middle now has overlapping between the left and the right of the screen and hovering over with the mouse pointer obscures half of it. The only way to fix this is to turn off the monitor and on again.
> 
> I've had this since day 1. Any "fix"?


Ok so it's not just me! I was like "eh this makes me sound crazy and it's hard to explain so I'll just forget about it...." But yes turning on and off fixes. But still....weird issue. I was tempted to get a new DP cable. Are we all using stock included DP cables that causes it? I'm three versions behind on the Nvidia driver. Those with AMD still encountering it? I have not turned off gsync to see if it still does it. Have others tried?


----------



## Kaltenbrunner

Does the S2719dgf have a crosshair or not ?? A very breif search and all google does is recommend me the gsyc s2716dg

Also I would like to try the crosshair if I have it, I don't see it in the manual yet, so I want to go play BF1 anyways

Is there an easy button to turn in on/off after games, or is it only there when a game runs ??? Maybe it's a software thing I want that puts a crosshair on screen in FPS ??


----------



## Kaltenbrunner

10 -4
-4 8

12
6


----------



## DrunkLikeUrDad

I have the same half screen split issue, no fix besides turning it off/on and Dell said this isn't an issue worth replacing because it's a 'g-sync bug'. Looking forward to LG releasing the 27GL850G-B soon-ish


----------



## Skylinestar

*Defective S2716DG*

My S2716DG rev A02 decided to die today. Bought on July 2016.
2/3 (left and center) of the text is blurry, like some kind of weird scanning. The very top 1.5cm & the right is clean and clear. Run the eizo monitor test and confirmed the defect. Sigh.

Anyone face the same problem?
Unfortunately, Dell Malaysia website doesn't list this model anymore. The only G-Sync panel with similar price is the Alienware AW2518H, which is a downgrade at 1920x1080.

UPDATE: My local Dell authorized the warranty replacement. Got myself Rev A11 (manufactured on March 2019) set. Hope it turns out find.


----------



## killeraxemannic

I just realized my monitor is the A01 revision. I was behind my desk doing some cleaning and looked at the back. I've been using the wrong ICC profile for it all along. Does anyone have a link to a calibrated profile for A01?


----------



## gene-z

There is a bug in the latest W10 that introduces additional banding that made my banding look 20x worse. You can read about it here:

https://www.reddit.com/r/Windows10/comments/c8vk3t/psa_windows_10_1903_has_a_major_bug_displaying/

There is also an older NVIDIA bug that does similar thing of messing your color profiles and introducing extra banding.

This doesn't account for the other Windows bug that resets your color profile entering/exiting some full screen apps.

Are you overwhelmed yet? Not sure about fixes, but I'm honestly tired of W10, as it's nothing constant new bugs, awful forced features I never want/use, etc - it really has become tiring trying to manage my system, especially when the search and setting panel are absolute garbage to use and navigate. So sick of this operating system, especially when this sneaky mf installs feature updates when I had them disabled via GPE in PRO.


----------



## Malinkadink

gene-z said:


> There is a bug in the latest W10 that introduces additional banding that made my banding look 20x worse. You can read about it here:
> 
> https://www.reddit.com/r/Windows10/comments/c8vk3t/psa_windows_10_1903_has_a_major_bug_displaying/
> 
> There is also an older NVIDIA bug that does similar thing of messing your color profiles and introducing extra banding.
> 
> This doesn't account for the other Windows bug that resets your color profile entering/exiting some full screen apps.
> 
> Are you overwhelmed yet? Not sure about fixes, but I'm honestly tired of W10, as it's nothing constant new bugs, awful forced features I never want/use, etc - it really has become tiring trying to manage my system, especially when the search and setting panel are absolute garbage to use and navigate. So sick of this operating system, especially when this sneaky mf installs feature updates when I had them disabled via GPE in PRO.


Hmm... I've had my s2417dg for several years now and i guess i've never noticed it too much or been bothered with the banding as i dont really look for it or im just used to it, but i went and threw up a test image and sure enough its really bad. I looked up the dithering fix for Nvidia and went into my registry where i'm meant to add a line to force on temporal dithering but i had like 10 different entries for my display so i wasn't sure what the hell is the right one, so im thinking maybe i just back up those entries, delete them all, reboot and see if a new entry populates it as i have a sneaking suspicion there are multiple entries in there because of all the different displays and capture cards i've connected over time. 

I wish monitors had more robust calibration options like TVs where i wouldn't even need an ICC profile, but for some reason we can't even get basic gamma options, at least 2 point white balance and 6 axis color adjustments in most monitors and its especially bad in gsync models that have a super stripped OSD. I'm looking forward to next year where i can upgrade to zen 2 and big navi from my 7700k/1080, and throw in a couple IPS displays to move away from TN for good.


----------



## OzzyFox

Hi
I goa an A05 version and i have a really bad black banding, do you find out any sollutions for this? Thanks for answer)


----------



## Krazee

Newegg has this on sale for $299.99:

https://www.newegg.com/p/0JC-0004-0...MC-GD072419-_-landing-_-Item-_-0JC-0004-00551


----------



## Fant

Krazee said:


> Newegg has this on sale for $299.99:
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.newegg.com/p/0JC-0004-0...MC-GD072419-_-landing-_-Item-_-0JC-0004-00551


Awesome price .. not sure if there is a better gaming monitor at this price point? 27" 1440p seems to be the sweet spot.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


----------



## GTXJackBauer

Fant said:


> Awesome price .. not sure if there is a better gaming monitor at this price point? 27" 1440p seems to be the sweet spot.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


If it wasn't for this 27" Dell I have, I'd be all over this! (Valued at $500)


----------



## Fant

Oh didn't see the was the 24"... Too small .. wait for 27" 1440p

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


----------



## Psychoduck

GTXJackBauer said:


> If it wasn't for this 27" Dell I have, I'd be all over this! (Valued at $500)


Is it really 1ms without strobing?


----------



## GTXJackBauer

Psychoduck said:


> Is it really 1ms without strobing?


I guess we'll have to wait and see but the specs on paper look good atm.


----------



## guitarmageddon88

https://www.dell.com/community/Monitors/S2716DG-firmware-question/td-p/6098259/page/2

Just a FYI, came across that on the Dell site, regarding the whole "line down the screen" mismatch. Apparently due to gsync.


----------



## Enterprise24

Hi everyone.

Geforce forums come with new looks and new mechanism like reddit upvote / downvote.

Please keep upvote my thread if you want proper dithering.

https://www.nvidia.com/en-us/geforc...ring-from-nvidia-x-server-to-geforce-driver-/

Thanks for your support !


----------



## RossiOCUK

GTXJackBauer said:


> If it wasn't for this 27" Dell I have, I'd be all over this! (Valued at $500)


I'm actually looking to replace my 3.5 year old S2716DG with the LG 27GL850-B soon  Stock is an issue at the moment (UK).


----------



## Ding

It feels kind of weird coming back to this thread after over two years but I just have to ask this.

Does someone else besides me have burn-in problems? I know this shouldn't happen on a TN-Panel but it obivously did.

I bought two Rev04 around 26 months ago and yesterday I noticed the Windows taskbar burned in, or at least parts of it, on both of the displays. That "spot" is about 8cm width on my main display and about half that size on the second display. But there are also three more of these "spots" on the seconds display where I tend to always have the same program open.

Ofc you can't seen it while the taskbar or program is up but once running something, a game for example, in fullscreen you see it. And now I can't unsee it.


----------



## JackCY

Enterprise24 said:


> Hi everyone.
> 
> Geforce forums come with new looks and new mechanism like reddit upvote / downvote.
> 
> Please keep upvote my thread if you want proper dithering.
> 
> https://www.nvidia.com/en-us/geforc...ring-from-nvidia-x-server-to-geforce-driver-/
> 
> Thanks for your support !


What problem are you even trying to solve?

You can set 8/10 bit output in NV driver for 8/10 bit capable displays. What an application renders is what the driver will display. If you render into 8 bit and don't dither in your renderer... well that's your fault, not the GPU driver's fault and the only way to remove that banding is with post process debanding which does add blur and is not easily universally setup.

So what do you want dithered? You want applications to render into 16 bit and have the GPU driver reduce bit dept and dither on it's own instead of having the application to decide the proper course of action for such situation? Even if that were enabled it won't solve anything for all the applications that use an 8 bit render target.

Plus there already is dithering that you can enable, it's just not in the NVCP GUI to confuse people and offer something that may even reduce performance and cause other issues. Plus what is it dithering? Render target is 8 bit and the display is getting 8 bit, there is no bit depth conversion, no dithering unless you blur details and deband into higher bit depth first. Unless of course you're doing some conversion such as linear - sRGB etc. with LUTs or other way which of course is stupid to do in 8 bit and will add banding the more difference there is.

I would rather have 1:1 image with no post processing than have to deal with added dithering that alters the image beyond what it was supposed to be. So if a monitor, such as these TNs have poor gamma/LUT that causes them to show crazy banding in 8 bit... well that's the monitor's fault, it's displaying correctly what it is receiving. I suppose you want NV to add a debanding option that will blur out all fine details in favor of less banding and of course when you deband you need to dither (= randomness = noise added to the image to approximate colors that aren't possible to be shown).

To me a 100% original image is 100% preferred over an artificially smoothed image via added dithering in GPU driver.

What would help and is desirable is adding higher bit depth output and this output being used by application developers. Right now they can use 8 and 10 bit but I'm not aware of any 10 bit SDR games, the HDR output ones should be 10 bit if done properly.
You can use DX 10 bit, now even OGL 10 bit on GeForce for OGL 10 bit applications such as some from Adobe. Vulkan maybe still not with NV, because NV sucks.

This dithering topic is 99% spread and pushed forward by owners of Dell S2716/S2417, a monitor that is infamous for it's atrocious calibration with gamma that blows up darks and makes 8 bit banding easily visible or even worse due to it's internal LUT conversions. And almost always you will see that stupid Dawn Engine screenshot. Even with software calibration and dithering it will look ugly, there is no way around ugly hardware calibration on crappy monitors.

Or people use ICC software color correction in 8 bit and then are surprised that doing so adds banding, well of course it does, always did, always will. You should use hardware calibration and change the 12+ bit LUT inside monitor. The software calibration is more of a hack that only works in certain situations, it does not work always and everywhere in every application and mode. Yes if you do a conversion in software such as software (ICC) color calibration from 8 bit to 8 bit, then dithering would be nice to have for that extra fake accuracy if you don't mind temporal flicker or added patterns/noise. There is always a trade off, be it for dithering alone or debanding.

If you only need software color calibration and dithering for a game that supports ReShade... use ReShade. You can take the 8 bit game output, do what you want with it (in any bit depth) and output it to 8 bit again.

Definitely do not want a forced dithering in GPU driver, there is tons of dithering in applications/games, there is dithering the monitor itself does, ... it is plenty already. Optional with default off, why not.

Optional dithering is for sure a better feature to have than the useless integer (nearest neighbor) scaling, which only makes sense for people who are dumb enough to run lower than native resolution and rely on GPU/monitor scaling when in fact they should run their application/emulator at native resolution and do downscaling the way they want it in their application/emulator.

Sadly the one to blame for poor calibration of these Dell monitors is no one else but Dell and nothing short of hardware recalibration will truly solve the issue properly. Their non gaming monitors tend to be more decent with good OSD options, calibration,... but these "gaming" TNs are really bad.

*I have my own ReShade debanding with dithering shader. Debands into 16 bit and dithers down into any bit depth I want with any dithering algorithm I want.


----------



## Enterprise24

JackCY said:


> What problem are you even trying to solve?
> 
> You can set 8/10 bit output in NV driver for 8/10 bit capable displays. What an application renders is what the driver will display. If you render into 8 bit and don't dither in your renderer... well that's your fault, not the GPU driver's fault and the only way to remove that banding is with post process debanding which does add blur and is not easily universally setup.
> 
> So what do you want dithered? You want applications to render into 16 bit and have the GPU driver reduce bit dept and dither on it's own instead of having the application to decide the proper course of action for such situation? Even if that were enabled it won't solve anything for all the applications that use an 8 bit render target.
> 
> Plus there already is dithering that you can enable, it's just not in the NVCP GUI to confuse people and offer something that may even reduce performance and cause other issues. Plus what is it dithering? Render target is 8 bit and the display is getting 8 bit, there is no bit depth conversion, no dithering unless you blur details and deband into higher bit depth first. Unless of course you're doing some conversion such as linear - sRGB etc. with LUTs or other way which of course is stupid to do in 8 bit and will add banding the more difference there is.
> 
> I would rather have 1:1 image with no post processing than have to deal with added dithering that alters the image beyond what it was supposed to be. So if a monitor, such as these TNs have poor gamma/LUT that causes them to show crazy banding in 8 bit... well that's the monitor's fault, it's displaying correctly what it is receiving. I suppose you want NV to add a debanding option that will blur out all fine details in favor of less banding and of course when you deband you need to dither (= randomness = noise added to the image to approximate colors that aren't possible to be shown).
> 
> To me a 100% original image is 100% preferred over an artificially smoothed image via added dithering in GPU driver.
> 
> What would help and is desirable is adding higher bit depth output and this output being used by application developers. Right now they can use 8 and 10 bit but I'm not aware of any 10 bit SDR games, the HDR output ones should be 10 bit if done properly.
> You can use DX 10 bit, now even OGL 10 bit on GeForce for OGL 10 bit applications such as some from Adobe. Vulkan maybe still not with NV, because NV sucks.
> 
> This dithering topic is 99% spread and pushed forward by owners of Dell S2716/S2417, a monitor that is infamous for it's atrocious calibration with gamma that blows up darks and makes 8 bit banding easily visible or even worse due to it's internal LUT conversions. And almost always you will see that stupid Dawn Engine screenshot. Even with software calibration and dithering it will look ugly, there is no way around ugly hardware calibration on crappy monitors.
> 
> Or people use ICC software color correction in 8 bit and then are surprised that doing so adds banding, well of course it does, always did, always will. You should use hardware calibration and change the 12+ bit LUT inside monitor. The software calibration is more of a hack that only works in certain situations, it does not work always and everywhere in every application and mode. Yes if you do a conversion in software such as software (ICC) color calibration from 8 bit to 8 bit, then dithering would be nice to have for that extra fake accuracy if you don't mind temporal flicker or added patterns/noise. There is always a trade off, be it for dithering alone or debanding.
> 
> If you only need software color calibration and dithering for a game that supports ReShade... use ReShade. You can take the 8 bit game output, do what you want with it (in any bit depth) and output it to 8 bit again.
> 
> Definitely do not want a forced dithering in GPU driver, there is tons of dithering in applications/games, there is dithering the monitor itself does, ... it is plenty already. Optional with default off, why not.
> 
> Optional dithering is for sure a better feature to have than the useless integer (nearest neighbor) scaling, which only makes sense for people who are dumb enough to run lower than native resolution and rely on GPU/monitor scaling when in fact they should run their application/emulator at native resolution and do downscaling the way they want it in their application/emulator.
> 
> Sadly the one to blame for poor calibration of these Dell monitors is no one else but Dell and nothing short of hardware recalibration will truly solve the issue properly. Their non gaming monitors tend to be more decent with good OSD options, calibration,... but these "gaming" TNs are really bad.
> 
> *I have my own ReShade debanding with dithering shader. Debands into 16 bit and dithers down into any bit depth I want with any dithering algorithm I want.


Tell me about gaming monitor that come with LUT calibration. I mean 100Hz+ and come with G-Sync or Free Sync.
It doesn't exist. Simple as that. Majority of gaming monitor come with no gamma adjust in OSD at all. Let alone LUT calibration.
Some may come with choice like Acer 1.8 gamma , 2.2 gamma and so on. Then try measuring with colorimeter. 2.2 gamma can actually mean 1.9
I bought RX 580 weeks ago. Once applying ICC profile dithering come automatically. Unlike Nvidia which leave ugly banding from gamma adjust in software level.
Sure Reshade Deband / Deband 2 can solve banding in games. Potplayer + MadVR can do the same thing for video. But nothing can deal with banding in desktop or web browsing. Only dithering can help.

I understand that some people don't want dithering. Some may simply don't like it like you. Some may suffer from migraine. All that we want is just an option. Dithering off by default is extremely welcome.


----------



## fallenfuzz

Enterprise24 said:


> So my old ICC profile that work well with A04 is not working anymore.
> 
> Use this instead and it perfectly match with my new A08. No banding and no black crush.
> 
> https://drive.google.com/file/d/18kl8CJxwQ6GnniG0Gr2dMBVGYFTdEE78/view


Can you reshare the profile? Would love to try.
Thanks


----------



## fallenfuzz

Luckbad said:


> I just bought a second S2716DG. I have an A03 and now an A09 as well.
> 
> The A09 is definitely even better than the A03. I had minimal banding with the A03 and none on the A09. Excellent monitor.
> 
> Calibration is now complete via an i1Display Pro with DisplayCAL. My A03 covers 92.7% SRGB, and the A09 covers 97.8% of SRGB.
> 
> Out of the box, calibration was actually quite good compared to every monitor I've bought in the past year. In fact, if you swap to "Custom Color" from "Standard" the colors are bang in line with each other
> 
> I had to drop brightness from the stock 75% to 23, but otherwise it already looked about right to the naked eye. I also dropped all of the colors in Custom Color from 100 to 99 to decrease overall luminance from 121 to just under 120.
> 
> Post calibration, here are my settings for the Dell S2716DG, Rev A09, Manufactured in October 2018:
> 
> Brightness: 23 (119.47 cd/m²)
> 
> Contrast: 75 (Default)
> 
> Red: 99
> 
> Green: 99
> 
> Blue: 99
> 
> You can also just leave the color settings completely alone and change the Brightness to where you like it.
> 
> And here's an ICC Profile for you to try out. Your mileage may vary. It'll certainly be most likely to work with an A09 monitor manufactured in October 2018. These settings and the ICC Profile are wildly wrong for my Rev A03 from a couple of years ago.
> 
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/pf3zk0j36kuxdee/S2716DG Rev A09 2018-12-19 13-42 2.2 S XYZLUT+MTX.zip?dl=0


Looks very nice on my A04 R. 

Thanks


----------



## Enterprise24

fallenfuzz said:


> Can you reshare the profile? Would love to try.
> Thanks


http://www.mediafire.com/file/ij0vs..._2015-12-27_16-37_2.2_S_XYZLUT%2BMTX.icm/file


----------



## JackCY

Enterprise24 said:


> Tell me about gaming monitor that come with LUT calibration. I mean 100Hz+ and come with G-Sync or Free Sync.
> It doesn't exist. Simple as that. Majority of gaming monitor come with no gamma adjust in OSD at all. Let alone LUT calibration.
> Some may come with choice like Acer 1.8 gamma , 2.2 gamma and so on. Then try measuring with colorimeter. 2.2 gamma can actually mean 1.9
> I bought RX 580 weeks ago. Once applying ICC profile dithering come automatically. Unlike Nvidia which leave ugly banding from gamma adjust in software level.
> Sure Reshade Deband / Deband 2 can solve banding in games. Potplayer + MadVR can do the same thing for video. But nothing can deal with banding in desktop or web browsing. Only dithering can help.
> 
> I understand that some people don't want dithering. Some may simply don't like it like you. Some may suffer from migraine. All that we want is just an option. Dithering off by default is extremely welcome.


They don't exist because most people use software calibration and then wonder why do they get tinted colors on grayscale gradients, more banding, ...
The gamma adjustment is not so rare, the problem rather is that most monitors I've seen have 1 default gamma and any gamma preset other than default uses in monitor low bit depth conversion which often adds same issues as if done via software on GPU. Or the gamma curve other than default is even worse, such as compressed blacks. Some can offer good adjustment but especially on "gaming" 100Hz+ it's rare to get a good adjustment.

So you want dithering for software color corrections, yeah that's up to GPU driver. Some drivers in some modes have dithering or you can try hack force it on.

Sadly software calibration is more of a rotten band aid.

Maybe if they did something similar to Freesync2 HDR, where a conversion would be done only once and one could choose how to do that conversion, whether to use the default in monitor one or do it instead on GPU with ability to adjust it (calibrate it). But right now that can't be done, one can only decide to not use software/GPU calibration and do a hardware in monitor calibration instead on those that support it to be done by user.

The dithering and other features/issues are all over NV's forums.


----------



## StinkyMojo

Enterprise24 said:


> http://www.mediafire.com/file/ij0vs..._2015-12-27_16-37_2.2_S_XYZLUT%2BMTX.icm/file


Thanks for this, what are your color and gamma settings?


----------



## ninjurai

On sale for 299.99 at Best Buy right now.

https://slickdeals.net/f/13691072-2...-sync-gaming-monitor-300-free-shipping?page=4


----------



## fg2chase

Mine are still rocking just fine, will probably have them for the foreseeable future.


----------



## uncleshady

I've got a DGF model and I use it with a Vega64. When overclocked to 155hz i get a flicker on desktop from time to time. I took the overclock off and its at 144hz, no flicker. Wonder what that means?


----------



## fg2chase

uncleshady said:


> I've got a DGF model and I use it with a Vega64. When overclocked to 155hz i get a flicker on desktop from time to time. I took the overclock off and its at 144hz, no flicker. Wonder what that means?


it means you can't overclock your monitor.


----------



## uncleshady

fg2chase said:


> it means you can't overclock your monitor.


I got that part. Took a couple of years to get that way. I'm more interested in if overclocking to 155hz degrades it over time, but I haven't found any instance of that on the internet or maybe people dont notice.


----------



## philuk11

*broke screen*

Mine just developed the Mura effect at the bottom of screen (scarring) after only 3.5 years, disappointed as 2 previous Dell monitors still running 15yr old.


----------



## GTXJackBauer

About to RMA mine. Got tired of these annoying 'patterns' as they became too visible in almost everything. Couldn't even enjoy youtube.

This had been going for a while not long after purchasing the screen but it just progressed to the point I couldn't take it no more. It all started towards the 'right-top' of the screen and made its way down. 

I have since upgraded and about to RMA and sell the screen.

Here are some samples even though you can't see the full severity of it like you would in person.


----------



## Enterprise24

Wanna share some more experience.
The A08 revision that stay with me for 1 year is really great but I have to RMA it due to 2 bright pixels. One is very small white dot. The other is big blue dot.
Received A11 in return with ugly panel uniformity. Return it immediately. Got A12 which is lastest revision. Minimal banding (better than A08 and A11 which is much better than A04) , no ghosting (just like A08 and newer) but contrast is very weak. Measure at 600-ish : 1.
I can notice weak contrast immediately. My old A08 was much better. But A12 is better at black uniformity.

Here is my ICC profile (A12) calibrated by i1 Display Pro Plus if you want to try. 
36 brightness , custom color R92 G97 B100 , 75 contrast
http://www.mediafire.com/file/vkst6...-15_120cdm2_D6500_2.2_S_XYZLUT%2BMTX.icm/file

Before calibration.




























After calibration.




























Now I move to XR341CK which is 8 bit + FRC IPS. Stock settings there is no banding in general. However some poorly optimized games still see it. 
Also there is banding from calibration on Nvidia GPU as usual. Unless dithering registry hack is activated.


----------



## Vital9y

Don't buy DELL products. Its garbage and the support is kinda trash. I got mine S2716DG in 2016 rev.A01. Colors were shifted to green horribly. This year after warranty period ended the monitor just broke. White horizontal lines jumping all over left corner, sometimes disappears and looks fine for few minutes. I got totally ignored on dell forums and social media pages asking for any kind of help/solution/possible fixes. Look at the comment section on their facebook page 
Maybe someone faced issue like that and found a solution?


----------



## NaturalBornSina

Can't enable 165hz OC option on my Dell s2417dg revision A05!
Hi guys, im an owner of Asus ROG Swift PG278QR 1440p 27" 165hz monitor which works perfectly fine (first you enable the 165hz OC option at the built in OSD of the monitor and then you have access to the 165hz option in nvidia control panel) and i recently purchased my new Dell s2417dg 1440p 24" 165hz. Im totally satisfied from my purchase, having said that, i cannot seem to be able to enable the 165hz built-in monitor which is similar to my Asus. Im running it on Asus TUF RTX 3080 Gaming OC which has the newest nvidia drivers (465.89) carefully clean installed with DDU and the new Dell monitor is connected via display port cable (tried 5 different display port cables including the display cable it comes with the monitor) directly to my Gpu. Every time im trying to upgrade my 144hz to the 165hz OC built in monitor option, the Dell monitor reverts it back to 144hz and there is no option in Nvidia control panel for any higher than 144hz speed. I also tried lower hz in the OSD than its max 165hz like 160/155/150 hz thinking maybe that the specific monitor simply cannot reach the advertised 165hz option that it comes with but i had no luck with anything higher than 144hz. I even tried Factory reset and the entire procedure all over again but i had no luck. It keeps reverting it to 144hz. I also tried enabling and disabling the G-sync option from the monitor itself and from nvidia control panel but again no luck with anything higher than 144hz. Whatever i ve tried (2 different nvidia gpu drivers / 5 different display port cables / Monitor Factory reset /and a LOT of researching online) cannot seem to make it go past 144hz. ANY help would be appreciated! Thx in advance.


----------

